# Disboutiquers Part 25 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

*If you are the parent of a Wish child  and  are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have  established guidelines  for choosing  families that we  try to stick to. 
One main guideline  is that the families  should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting  for  a Give eliminates the chance  that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) *

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this:  http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n.  jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg  (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]


----------



## NaeNae

I made the move!  Am I first???

I'm first, I'm first! TeeHeeHee


----------



## teresajoy

Yes you are!!!! You are fast!!


----------



## hollybearsmom

I made it over too!


----------



## GoofItUp

I'm not nearly as dedicated or talented as many of you, but I'm HERE none-the-less!!


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> Yes you are!!!! You are fast!!



Just happened to sit down and check it at the right time.  I've got a house full of family here for Easter lunch and visiting.


----------



## clhemsath

Present


----------



## mom2rtk

Hi everyone! 

Happy Easter!


----------



## kidneygirl

Yay!  I made the move before our trip!  We leave Thursday to see the shuttle launch and then check into Bonnet Creek on Saturday.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I missed the move by 15 min....let's see how far back in the class I landed!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Post 10, still first page, that's not too bad.  But it is a holiday, I'm sure I'd be on my way to the office for a tardy slip any other day.


----------



## Fruto76

Yippee!!!! I made it! Where's my moving buddy? Oh D where are you?


----------



## CastleCreations

did I make the first page...that hasn't happened often lately


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

I'm a lurker but yay I made the move!!


----------



## livndisney

I'm here! Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1218

I made it.


----------



## froggy33

Whew!  I've been waiting around and checking!  25!!! Isn't that like the silver aniversary!?


----------



## aboveH20




----------



## ireland_nicole

page 2- not too bad considering I just got home from a weekend of seemingly endless Easter services


----------



## mphalens

Phew!  At least I made page 2!!!!

WE JUST walked in the door from dinner with friends ...


----------



## lovesdumbo

I'm here.  I should even have something to post on this thread.  I made my girls Easter skirts but too tired to upload photos tonight.  

I also made myself and 2 friends PJ pants for our trip next month.  I just need to finish the waistbands and take photos.

I've been thinking about making myself a t-shirt for Pixar weekend at Epcot.  I've got the picture in my mind but not sure I can execute it well.  I'll have to see how things go at work the next couple of weeks.  I may be lucky just to get myself packed and ready to go....


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I made it!!


----------



## Piper

I'm here.  continuing to read and enjoy all you are making!


----------



## froggy33

I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).

They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.










Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## VBAndrea

Geez, I'm up past midnight last night, up early this morning, checked in this afternoon......but no -- couldn't move then.  Had to move while I was at my Mom's for Easter dinner didn't ya?!

D~ from what I can see your rolled hem looks great!


----------



## Colleen27

Second page, that has got to be some sort of record for me.


----------



## DMGeurts

Made it, I can handle page 2  

D~


----------



## mphalens

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!




Those look amazing!!!!  What is the pocket on the back going to be for???





So this morning DH had to work EARLY ... the boys woke up with him... I made them wait until DAYLIGHT for their baskets ... Long story short, I decided we were going to get dressed and go to Biscuitville for brunch and go see DH at work ... This means a 40 mile drive from our house to Mooresville, NC (exit 36 off of 77) ... we did drive through and then drove back to exit 28 to take DH his biscuit at work ... where it turns out he was teaching a lesson (he's a golf pro) ... but it was ending so the boys & I walked up to the range to surprise him... turns out he was giving a lesson to Scott Clark - as in Scott Clark's Toyota (super big Toyota dealership) ... SUPER SUPER nice man!!!

Okay ... that is NOT why I'm telling you this ... I'm telling you this because I NEVER go to Mooresville ... SO SO SO glad I really wanted Biscuitville for Easter brunch today because GUESS WHAT IS OPENING SOON at the same exit????  A JOANN'S !!!!!!!
So so SO excited!!!!!!!!  There were also just a lot of good stores at that exit ... I'm interested to see what else is there ... But SERIOUSLY - a JOANN's!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy33

mphalens said:


> Those look amazing!!!!  What is the pocket on the back going to be for???



Thanks!  She said she wanted one so her daughters could put stuff in it - like books.  They're a little older.  The one I'm making my daughter doesn't have a pocket, just embroidery.  I hope to finish mine tonight!


----------



## dianemom2

Aw, we went to pick up pizzas for dinner and I missed the move.  Well, here I am.

One more day of kids on vacation and then I can get back to sewing!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!




That is too cute!!!  I may have to CASE that one if it's okay


----------



## chellewashere

Ok I see how it is...wait till I take a nap after eating wayyy too much food and being wayyy to hot


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> I am glad you got your maching semi-working.  I switched my machine back to a 4 thread overlock... then my rolled hem on the leggings I was making started to unravel...    so, I tried to fix it - that didn't work.  So, I made a whole new pair of leggings... switched my machine back to a rolled hem, and now it's back to a 4 thread overlock... I'd switch it back to a rolled hem for you again Andrea - but I think that switching it twice in a day is enough.    This is the best I can do, for now... the next time I switch it over - I'll get close-ups for you.
> 
> I did the rolled hem on the bottom hem of the leggings - hopefully you can see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What pattern is this for big girls? I love the look and the leggings are too much. You have so much talent


----------



## froggy33

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> That is too cute!!!  I may have to CASE that one if it's okay



You bet!  They're really pretty easy.  I back each side with fusible fleece to make them a bit more sturdy, but you wouldn't have to.

This is the link I used to add the zipper, but if you didn't want embroidery on the back you could always do an envelope pillow. http://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/03/sewing-101-zippered-throw-pillows.html
Oh and 24"x24" is really big I think, although that does leave a lot of room for autographs.  The one I'm making my daughter is only 16"x16" and is much more manageable.

Have fun!


----------



## 1308Miles

I'm here too! Page 3 isn't TOO bad, is it? 

BBL...


----------



## chellewashere

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



This is great!! What an awesome idea


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!





froggy33 said:


> You bet!  They're really pretty easy.  I back each side with fusible fleece to make them a bit more sturdy, but you wouldn't have to.
> 
> This is the link I used to add the zipper, but if you didn't want embroidery on the back you could always do an envelope pillow. http://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/03/sewing-101-zippered-throw-pillows.html
> Oh and 24"x24" is really big I think, although that does leave a lot of room for autographs.  The one I'm making my daughter is only 16"x16" and is much more manageable.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks for the info!  The first thing I thought of when I saw your pillow cases was how cool would that be with an autograph quilt....or soooo much easier than an autograph quilt!

Of course for both, in my case, I need to get back to WDW


----------



## revrob

I made it!



froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



I LOVE that pillow sham!


----------



## Fruto76

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!


These are fabulous! You did a great job!


----------



## kelly1218

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



I ♥ this!!!!! I am adding it to my to do list if we ever get done making paper beads.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I LOVE the pillow- I would quote the pic, but it's tough from  the phone- also lOve the doll dress!


----------



## froggy33

chellewashere said:


> This is great!! What an awesome idea





revrob said:


> I LOVE that pillow sham!





Fruto76 said:


> These are fabulous! You did a great job!





kelly1218 said:


> I ♥ this!!!!! I am adding it to my to do list if we ever get done making paper beads.





DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Thanks for the info!  The first thing I thought of when I saw your pillow cases was how cool would that be with an autograph quilt....or soooo much easier than an autograph quilt!
> 
> Of course for both, in my case, I need to get back to WDW



Thanks all!!  That is exactly what I thought! I already have all the squares cut and signed from our Dec 2009 trip for a quilt, but since nothing has been done with them in over a year, I don't see anything happening anytime soon! 

This way I can have it done before we go!  We're only going to be there about 2 days this May, but I know we are hitting all the "main characters" and it's also the Pixar weekend at EPCOT.  So we should be able to get a lot of signatures in the short time.  Only bad thing is Kenzie LOVES Rapunzel (we watch it daily), and the pillow I'm making is Rapunzel, but we won't be getting her autograph.

Oh well I guess that means I'll have to plan another trip!!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



It depends on what type of work you do more - do you sew more or do you want the ability to add embroidery more? I got my embroidery machine first because I had a cheap substitue for a serger (side cutter foot on my sewing machine). My embroidery machine was actually about the same price as the serger (around 300). I use all three machines quite often so I think they were all good purchases.



VBAndrea said:


> I have played with the tension over and over and over again!  I'm thinking it's one of two things -- it's either a threading error or a needle issue.  Once I rethreaded by tieing on and somehow (no idea how) one thread didn't go right and it took me forever to figure it out.  There is a guide on the machine for threading and a guide in the manual and looking last night they don't even match in the part I always have trouble with!  So I _may_ have that messed up.
> 
> Then there's a couple of needle issues.  One is neither Joann's nor Hancock's had the right needles so I bought universal ones.  I have used the universal ones without issue.  But last night I broke a needle so I changed it and I am wondering if I do not have that in just perfect either.  I figure I need to go to the Sew Vac tomorrow and see if they have the exact needle to eliminate that as a factor.
> 
> And  to top it off, I have the needle in the left position and it's threaded as if the needle should be in the right.  I figured that's why it was never quite right.  I tried switching the needle to the right and it really loops excessively at the edge so I moved it back to the left and thread it properly now and it's still wonky and looping.  I can't win.
> 
> It's a Singer serger -- don't know the model off hand.  It was a gift from dh but I think it was just a cheapy.  I know it was no more than $200.  If I knew it was only $100 I'd just go buy a new one (differnt brand!) but if he spent more I'd like to get it working.  He got it for me about 7 years ago so he won't remember what he paid for it.
> 
> Thankfully I can work on two Aivilo totes today and I don't think I use the serger at all in those.  I really want the serger right to do the fleece blanket for my sister and then I have a BG to work on (but I think I can get by without the serger for it) and then I can't even sign up for Perrin's give until I get this licked!
> 
> Thanks for the You Tube suggestions -- I will have to see what model I have and what I can figure out.  I'm sure I will play with it more today.  It is driving me BONKERS!  It won't even work when I go back to the settings I started with that stiched ok but not perfect ~ which makes me think the needle is an issue or something is funky with the threading.  I know the threading has to be just perfect and last time I fought with it the mistake I made in threading was so hard to spot.
> 
> Refresh me as to what serger you got in case I need a new one.  I know Wendy likes the one she just got.  I can't spend too much b/c I do not sell.



I am sorry to hear about your serger problems Andrea. I also have a Singer (and we get along very well). I would try getting a pair of matching needles in there. I found that mine is much happier when the needles match. I also have to play with the tension a little bit when I use a new set of needles. I just experiment with the setting until it works. Oh mine also switches from overlock to rolled hem without any problems. I switch them quite often.



Clio said:


> I'm a long time lurker here. I  love all your work.  My ancient kenmore zig zag machine only sews forward and backward now.  Any suggestions on what to replace it with?  My daughter is  grown up but I used to make all her clothes and costumes with it.  It's just worn out and needs to be replaced.
> Liz



I just want to say welcome! So am I understanding correctly that you would like to replace it with a sewing machine? I think there are some suggestions on page 1. I really like the Brother machines (less expensive than comparable ones from other brands and quite user friendly).



froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



Great job! I am sure the characters will enjoy seeing something different!


----------



## ncmomof2

Wow, you all are quick!  Happy Easter!


----------



## effervescent

Yay, round 25!  



froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



That is really cute!  We're going to do quilts this year, so I'm going to file that away in my idea bank for next year.  I know my kids would love a pillow.


----------



## cogero

Signing in Page 3.

Just got home from my brothers house for Easter.

Came home with my niece.


----------



## mommy2mrb

made it!! 

hope everyone had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## mommymack

Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!

Ann (sorry, no sig yet)


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Aha!!  Caught you guys this time!!  Still working on 24, though.


----------



## NiniMorris

Page 4...seriously?  Sheesh!

Nini


----------



## miprender

WOW page 4 already! You guys are quick


Froggy love the pillow

D.... love the princess dress. 





mommymack said:


> Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!
> 
> Ann (sorry, no sig yet)


----------



## ellenbenny

I go to Easter dinner at the in-laws and almost miss the bus, but at least I made it.  Page 4 isn't so bad I guess.


----------



## TickleMeTink

Happy Easter everyone! New thread and I am hoping that I can keep up with this one. I tried with the last one and failed miserably.


----------



## jessica52877

I'm tired! The move really took all my energy!


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> What pattern is this for big girls? I love the look and the leggings are too much. You have so much talent



It's closest to the simply sweet... but I made several modifications.    The leggings were fun to make - but a bit annoying... they are so tiny and hard to maneuver.    I like how they turned out though.  


D~


----------



## clairemolly

I'm here!!!  We were gone all day visiting with family.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## jessica52877

chellewashere said:


> What pattern is this for big girls? I love the look and the leggings are too much. You have so much talent



Some simply sweet it looks like but with changes. CarlaC has some adorable doll clothes patterns on YCMT or most of her kids outfits come with the doll pattern too. 



mommymack said:


> Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!
> 
> Ann (sorry, no sig yet)



Welcome!!! Can't wait to see you what you make!



ellenbenny said:


> I go to Easter dinner at the in-laws and almost miss the bus, but at least I made it.  Page 4 isn't so bad I guess.



I was surprised we are only on page 4.

 We left at 1, hit the mall (it was closed), then on to Lowe's to pick up our lawnmower. Kmart for tanks! Thanks for the shout out about the tanks there. They are exactly what I like. Then Dunkin' Donuts. We were gonna end up being a bit too early and Dallas never gets to go because there are none by us. On to Home Depot, killing a few more minutes. Then to my aunt's for dinner. BUT everyone else was running late so we left Dallas and ran out to an Old Navy! It is so nice to run all our errands when we are on the way to someone's! Not a typical Easter but saved me so much time and gas! If only hobby lobby had been open.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Yay! I made the move! I am exhausted from staying up late last night and getting everything ready for today and then getting up super early when my little ones woke up to check out what they got from the EB. I have a lot of orders to get caught up on, and then I want to start on some things for my trip in September. I found some of that super cool Mickey trim at JoAnns on Friday! I am going to attempt to make me a bag. I want to make some Pirate outfits for my kiddos, a princess-like dress for DD and that is all I have decided on so far. Hope everyone had a fabulous Easter!


----------



## froggy33

ireland_nicole said:


> I LOVE the pillow- I would quote the pic, but it's tough from  the phone- also lOve the doll dress!





PurpleEars said:


> Great job! I am sure the characters will enjoy seeing something different!





effervescent said:


> Yay, round 25!
> 
> That is really cute!  We're going to do quilts this year, so I'm going to file that away in my idea bank for next year.  I know my kids would love a pillow.



Thank you Thank you.


----------



## sheridee32

I made just stopped sewing and checked in


----------



## MiniGirl

Sorry, answering a question from the last thread....

*SallyfromDE* wrote.... I really like that pattern. When you can find out what it is, let us know. The ruffles on the back, sort of remind me of the victorian dresses.

Thanks that was exactly the look I was going for. Anyway, I used this pattern...

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/halter-dress-and-top-with-shirred-back.htm

I like the pattern and made several things from it. I have used the halter top quite a bit, in fact. I like that the top is quite modest and offers good coverage. However, I do not like the way it lays when tied around the neck. (If you look at the things others have made, you will probably see what I'm talking about.) That is why I added the buttonholes in the back to thread the straps through.


----------



## jas0202

Well, poo.  I go over the river and through the woods to Grandmother's house for Easter, and end up on page 5.  Oh well, at least it's a holiday, so I hope that I don't need a tardy pass.


----------



## mkwj

Marianne, that is so exciting about JoAnns.  I emailed them awhile back and asked if they were going to build in this area.  How far along did it look?


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!


----------



## billwendy

Checking In!! Hope everyone had a nice day!! It was actually beautiful down the beach!!!!


----------



## mkwj

I haven't even figured out what I am making for our trip.  I did make this for my daughter to wear for Easter.


----------



## NaeNae

Is anyone going to be at the world May 21-26?
DH has a conference to attend and I'm going to tag along.  I might as well since we have annual passes.  I have a couple of days that I'll be winging it by myself, so I would love to meet up with anyone that might be there.


----------



## chellewashere

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



How adorable. Love the matching!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I am here!!!  Busy busy Easter Sunday!!! 

D - As always your AG outfit is ADORABLE!!!  Your AG dresses are so labor intensive!!!  I wish I had the patience you seem to have!!!  They are so tiny to work with....



froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



Too cute!!!  We took quilt squares in December for signatures.  I just haven't done anything with them yet!!!




mommymack said:


> Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!
> 
> Ann (sorry, no sig yet)



Welcome!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



Adorable!!!  What pattern is that?


----------



## squirrel

I knew the move would happen while I was over at my parents for Easter/Birthday dinner.


----------



## Zeebs

Moving over as my Pirate striped material arrived over the weekend and I will need some help at some point 

Kirsten


----------



## DMGeurts

I hope everyone had a nice Easter.  



froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



I really love the crisp and clean look that this has...  Great job!  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



These turned out so cute!  Everyone loves that pattern, but I have yet to try it out...  I may be persuaded though.  

D~


----------



## branmuffin

Jumping on. I hope everyone had a blessed Easter yesterday. I was away from the computer all day, so I had a lot of catching up to do this morning. 

Love the pillowcases! They turned out beautifully. I'm looking forward to all the wonderful creations to come on the new thread!


----------



## VBAndrea

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!


Love those dresses!  That will likely be the next pattern I buy if I can get over my fear of zippers.



billwendy said:


> Checking In!! Hope everyone had a nice day!! It was actually beautiful down the beach!!!!


Glad you had good weather.  We were 85 and sunny so I was hoping you had a good beach day.



mkwj said:


> I haven't even figured out what I am making for our trip.  I did make this for my daughter to wear for Easter.


It looks really cute but we need a bigger picture!


----------



## Marianne0310

I finally made it!! 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne0310

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



Awesome pillows! I love all of your creations.



mphalens said:


> Those look amazing!!!!  What is the pocket on the back going to be for???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning DH had to work EARLY ... the boys woke up with him... I made them wait until DAYLIGHT for their baskets ... Long story short, I decided we were going to get dressed and go to Biscuitville for brunch and go see DH at work ... This means a 40 mile drive from our house to Mooresville, NC (exit 36 off of 77) ... we did drive through and then drove back to exit 28 to take DH his biscuit at work ... where it turns out he was teaching a lesson (he's a golf pro) ... but it was ending so the boys & I walked up to the range to surprise him... turns out he was giving a lesson to Scott Clark - as in Scott Clark's Toyota (super big Toyota dealership) ... SUPER SUPER nice man!!!
> 
> Okay ... that is NOT why I'm telling you this ... I'm telling you this because I NEVER go to Mooresville ... SO SO SO glad I really wanted Biscuitville for Easter brunch today because GUESS WHAT IS OPENING SOON at the same exit????  A JOANN'S !!!!!!!
> So so SO excited!!!!!!!!  There were also just a lot of good stores at that exit ... I'm interested to see what else is there ... But SERIOUSLY - a JOANN's!!!!!!!



A JOANN'S in Mooresville!!!  That's awesome...I can't wait for the Grand Opening!


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> Marianne, that is so exciting about JoAnns.  I emailed them awhile back and asked if they were going to build in this area.  How far along did it look?





Marianne0310 said:


> A JOANN'S in Mooresville!!!  That's awesome...I can't wait for the Grand Opening!




It's in an already established shopping center (but there is stuff in front on the street so you can't actually see the stores in the shopping center) ... JoAnn's sign is already on the big signage for the shopping center it just has a "COMING SOON" star on top of JoAnn's sign ... 

I went online yesterday after I got home to see what sort of opening date to expect (because I don't drive up to Mooresville every week and didn't want to start torturing myself) ... They're already hiring but it looks like August according to the press releases I found ...   There's NOTHING on JoAnn's website ... just the 4 stores "in our area" -Columbia, West Columbia, Winston-Salem, Greensboro and according to info I found this morning, a new store opened in Florence, SC on March 24th.

Now that I've driven up there once, I'm sure I'll do it again sometime in the next month and I'll plan on driving INTO the shopping center for more info


----------



## tricia

Ah, checking in.  Glad to be here before page 10 at least.


----------



## billwendy

Good Morning Everyone!!!

A few updates on Trace and Perrin's big gives!!
Trace would really like a Shark Shirt for SW and his sister would love a Penguine one if anyone is up for making iron on's for them it would be GREAT!!

For Perrin, we could still use some special Baby things for his brother Alek, something for their universal day (Perrin loves Spiderman), Tie Dye shirts, and some of the little extra's that people like to send!!! I know it was a busy weekend, so after you've caught your breath, come on over and check out the board!!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> Made it, I can handle page 2
> 
> D~



Just wanted to say OMG, how did you do a rolled hem on those itty bitty legging???  That outfit and also the Jessie are wonderful.




Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



Very pretty.



mkwj said:


> I haven't even figured out what I am making for our trip.  I did make this for my daughter to wear for Easter.



cute, but must be bigger.


----------



## kstgelais4

just checking in! Didn't want to get lost! I hope everyones Easter was wonderful!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I'm here too!  Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> A few updates on Trace and Perrin's big gives!!
> Trace would really like a Shark Shirt for SW and his sister would love a Penguine one if anyone is up for making iron on's for them it would be GREAT!!
> 
> For Perrin, we could still use some special Baby things for his brother Alek, something for their universal day (Perrin loves Spiderman), Tie Dye shirts, and some of the little extra's that people like to send!!! I know it was a busy weekend, so after you've caught your breath, come on over and check out the board!!!! THANKS!!!!




Hobby Lobby had some awesome spiderman fabric ... I know this b/c DS#1 was salivating over it


----------



## froggy33

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Too cute!!!  We took quilt squares in December for signatures.  I just haven't done anything with them yet!!!





DMGeurts said:


> I really love the crisp and clean look that this has...  Great job!
> D~





Marianne0310 said:


> Awesome pillows! I love all of your creations.



Aww thanks everyone!  I also have the quilt squares.  And don't really know where they are!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I have decided it was not meant for me to do anything or try and post any pictures here!  

I cannot get my photobucket account to work today.  It lets me in and I can see half the pictures, but I can't upload to it.  So I decided to upload the pictures to Facebook and then to here...not working this morning.  My facebook account has been trying to upload two small pictures for the past hour.  In the meantime, my account is frozen until they finish!  ARGH!!

Anyway, I am totally at a loss without my embroidery machine.  I did manage to make two crayon artfolios (pattern from YCMT) in the past few days.  They were supposed to be part of the kids Easter, but I forgot to buy the crayons...and I am one short...so I am putting them back for Disney trip in September.

It has been so long since I posted an actual picture here, I thought I'd post pictures of them...but after all this time, I'm thinking it is not worth it!  LOL


{Insert pretend picture of two crayon 'bags' (I really don't like the name of the pattern!).  One is a green dot to match my DD10's beach bag and the other is a Mickey/Minnie print from WalMart in the pre-cut section.  I've got one more to make in Princess fabric.}

Nini


----------



## sarah-jane

Hello,

Just got off the phone with BBB to discover there is no chance Rapunzel will be an option for my little girl's 4th birthday.  So, we downgraded to the Crown package and I'm getting the sewing going.  I have a dress that I purchased that is almost the right shade of purple/pink and I'm going to create an overskirt, crosshatch lacings for the bodice, and the requisite poofed sleeves.  I have two weeks to do this before our trip. I thought I'd post my adventures here to get ideas and advice if I get stuck.

A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).

Today is Day 1 of this sewing adventure.  I am going to the fabric store this afternoon.  If this is in the wrong place feel free to boot me out.


----------



## billwendy

sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got off the phone with BBB to discover there is no chance Rapunzel will be an option for my little girl's 4th birthday.  So, we downgraded to the Crown package and I'm getting the sewing going.  I have a dress that I purchased that is almost the right shade of purple/pink and I'm going to create an overskirt, crosshatch lacings for the bodice, and the requisite poofed sleeves.  I have two weeks to do this before our trip. I thought I'd post my adventures here to get ideas and advice if I get stuck.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).
> 
> Today is Day 1 of this sewing adventure.  I am going to the fabric store this afternoon.  If this is in the wrong place feel free to boot me out.



This is actually the perfect place for you!!!! We are all at different levels!! I really have learned alot about sewing on here from all the experienced peoples!!! WELCOME!!!

Nini - sorry you are having embroidery machine withdrawal...how long till she's fixed?


----------



## froggy33

Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".

The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!









My to do list is getting smaller!


----------



## McDuck

Subbing!  Shamefully fell into lurkdom again.  When I get a chance, I'll have to post pics of what sewing I got up to the last couple months....and we got a nice surprise!  My cousin is scoring tickets to Disney on Ice Friday night and offered some to us as well!  Toy Story 3 is the theme and I just happen to have some Toy Story fabric I found in a remnant bin.  I'm thinking I need to whip up a Scallopini skirt, since I already have a lower panel cut out and ready due to a folding mishap when I made my first one last year--I ended up cutting 4 instead of 2!


----------



## Marianne0310

froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!




Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> This is actually the perfect place for you!!!! We are all at different levels!! I really have learned alot about sewing on here from all the experienced peoples!!! WELCOME!!!
> 
> Nini - sorry you are having embroidery machine withdrawal...how long till she's fixed?



I dropped it off last Monday.  They said 2 and a half to 3 weeks before they will get to it...so I'm guessing I have at least another 2 weeks to go!

I had to learn how to work on my quilter myself, since everywhere around here said they had a 6 week back log and I couldn't wait that long.  Hubby said I need to learn how to fix the Brother's so I could keep mine working!  We actually played around with the idea of buying one of those super duper professional type models...but after I saw the prices I changed my mind ...QUICKLY!

Today is the third week in a row my 'student' has cancelled on me, so I am at a loss totally today!    Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow and I can at least get some teaching done.  I need to really decide if I want to start offering beginner sewing lessons ...and get PAID for it!  LOL


==========

Just found out my middle son, 28, is going to have some knee surgery next Thursday.  He was involved in an automobile accident on Christmas night and really messed up his knee.  (Totaled his truck, out of work for 8 weeks) Now he will be out of work for another 6 weeks with this.  Hopefully they will figure out exactly what is causing the problem.  He is 6 ft 7 in tall and his knee hit the dashboard.  They thought he had broken or chipped a couple of bones, and/or tore his ACL.  He has been in PT since the accident and it keeps getting worse.    So, this scope should at least figure out what is going on.


Sometimes being a mom isn't fun!



Now, if I can just convince the Princess that we need to go down and at least look at the studio!  Don't think it is happening....the last three times I conned her into going down she was upset that I am not making her the Princess dress she wanted!
Nini


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I'm here just checking in before we get to far along....page 6 already wow!

Hope everyone had a great Easter!

Update:  I ended up removing the yellow ribbon fromthe waistline of the Minnie dot peasent dress.  We had a tough time getting it on and off!  Once the ribbon was off the dress fit perfectly went on and off easily.  So I am going to just add a ribbon sash/bow (yellow) instead.

I ordered the book : Sewing Clothes kids love.  So I will be able to make a few Feliz and other dresses in the weeks to come.

Next up is the Cathy dress, and a few halter type summer dresses I have seen so many on YCMT any suggestions or recommendations for patterns which come together nicely?  I do have the simply sweet which I need to take to Kinkos and up size and test it out....

ok need ot go back and read pages 2-6 now


----------



## tmh0206

Made the move a little late, but better late than never....will be spending my week completing my son's SENIOR scrapbook project....every school in our county requires this project each year and it is due NEXT monday! so no sewing for me this week....just 7,000 pictures to sort thru and scrapbook.  

Had to help w/my older son's when he was in school and I got an A+ on that one, so I am better prepared this time

hope everyone had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LOVE the Rapunzel pillow, and the Easter outfits are really lovely- need a little pixie dust-  I'm planning to cut off the bodice of Dd's previous princess b-day dress with all the appliqués on it to make a skirt for Disney on ice- and I'm totally freaking out that I'm going to destroy it- please tell me it will be ok; and it's better to make a skirt she'll wear than keep it in storage...


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I have decided it was not meant for me to do anything or try and post any pictures here!
> 
> I cannot get my photobucket account to work today.  It lets me in and I can see half the pictures, but I can't upload to it.  So I decided to upload the pictures to Facebook and then to here...not working this morning.  My facebook account has been trying to upload two small pictures for the past hour.  In the meantime, my account is frozen until they finish!  ARGH!!
> 
> Anyway, I am totally at a loss without my embroidery machine.  I did manage to make two crayon artfolios (pattern from YCMT) in the past few days.  They were supposed to be part of the kids Easter, but I forgot to buy the crayons...and I am one short...so I am putting them back for Disney trip in September.
> 
> It has been so long since I posted an actual picture here, I thought I'd post pictures of them...but after all this time, I'm thinking it is not worth it!  LOL
> 
> 
> {Insert pretend picture of two crayon 'bags' (I really don't like the name of the pattern!).  One is a green dot to match my DD10's beach bag and the other is a Mickey/Minnie print from WalMart in the pre-cut section.  I've got one more to make in Princess fabric.}
> 
> Nini


Wow!  Your crayon bags are awesome!  You are sooo talented.  I love the fabrics.   

I decided to do something sergerless until I get my behind to sew-vac for serger needles.  So I decided to make an Eye Spy bag and do a tutorial with it since a couple of people asked about them -- a month or so ago!  Boy, it sure takes long with taking all these pictures along the way.  And I thought I had oodles of things to put inside but I'm actually still searching for a couple of more items -- came downstairs to trade my son and get some of his nickles so I can keep a stash of them with my Eye Spy stuff.  I dread loading all the photos for the tut.  Don't know when I'll get around to doing that.



sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got off the phone with BBB to discover there is no chance Rapunzel will be an option for my little girl's 4th birthday.  So, we downgraded to the Crown package and I'm getting the sewing going.  I have a dress that I purchased that is almost the right shade of purple/pink and I'm going to create an overskirt, crosshatch lacings for the bodice, and the requisite poofed sleeves.  I have two weeks to do this before our trip. I thought I'd post my adventures here to get ideas and advice if I get stuck.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).
> 
> Today is Day 1 of this sewing adventure.  I am going to the fabric store this afternoon.  If this is in the wrong place feel free to boot me out.


Welcome!  Look back at part 24 b/c there were really nice Rapunzel dresses posted.



froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



LOVE it!  Such pretty colors -- that would actually look nice in my dd's room.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I had a lovely time in Florida and it was hard to come back to the snow and cold of Wyoming.  Today is blizzards on and off so I find myself remembering the long walks on the warm beaches with the sun drenching our skin.

It was a great vacation and we did get to see Jimmy Buffett in both Tampa and West Palm Beach.  It never rained and we got to see both sun up and sun set on the different coasts.

The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.

I don't have any plans for the rest of summer but who knows.  Now to go back and ready the previous pages.

I hope you all had a wonderful Easter, He has Risen.


----------



## Adi12982

I made it - and only on page 7 this time, woo hoo! 

Special shout outs to Wendy for posting on my FB wall and Jennie for sending me a message. . .


----------



## Adi12982

Marianne0310 said:
			
		

> We are going to Disney Thanksgiving week to celebrate our youngest grandaughters 1st birthday. Would you mind if used your birthday dress for inspiration?



OF COURSE (so long as it is for personal use of course) - I'd be flattered!


----------



## tricia

I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:






An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.






A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)






And finally, a baby quilt.  I have been really loving stripes lately and saw a quilt made up like this a while ago, so when I saw this fabric (and the co-ordinating girl fabric to be seen at a later date) I knew I had to make this up.  It's about 40" x 32", and the backing and binding are both flannel, so really snuggly.






Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)






I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.


----------



## snubie

Page 7?  yikes.

I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.










My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Here thanks moving buddy Adi <3


----------



## ttfn0205

Just a quick question, on the last thread I tried to post pictures and was given great instructions from Jessica but..... I still was not able to post.
The only thing that showed at preview was a box with a red x in the middle
any ideas on what I did wrong?  I tried to capture from facebook as well as a photobucket account.  Thanks


----------



## RMAMom

I spent most of yesterday popping in and out so I wouldn't miss the move. Today I have spent the whole day in the yard, weeding flower beds, moving bushes, mulching and planting flowers so here I am on page 7.  I would rather have spent my day off sewing but the flower beds were looking pretty bad. My youngest is turning 18 in a few weeks and also graduating High School so we are planning a party and the yard needed the help.

I have a few sun dresses I would like to make, the fabric is in the sewing room and keeps calling me but I just haven't been able to devote the time to sewing.
I also think I want to make DD a banner like the DIY girls did. It would be cute for the party. OK now to catch up on what I missed.


----------



## RMAMom

froggy33 said:


> I just finished these up.  They're pillow cases, to be autographed.  They're huge - 24"x24" and they needed to have a pocket on the back, so I couldn't make an envelope type pillow case, so instead I just learned how to add a zipper. (Not too tough on these).
> 
> They turned out so great, I am making my daughter one with Rapunzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope everyone had a great Easter!



This is a brilliant idea!



mommymack said:


> Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!
> 
> Ann (sorry, no sig yet)



Welcome to the boards!



sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got off the phone with BBB to discover there is no chance Rapunzel will be an option for my little girl's 4th birthday.  So, we downgraded to the Crown package and I'm getting the sewing going.  I have a dress that I purchased that is almost the right shade of purple/pink and I'm going to create an overskirt, crosshatch lacings for the bodice, and the requisite poofed sleeves.  I have two weeks to do this before our trip. I thought I'd post my adventures here to get ideas and advice if I get stuck.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).
> 
> Today is Day 1 of this sewing adventure.  I am going to the fabric store this afternoon.  If this is in the wrong place feel free to boot me out.



I can't wait to see what you come up with. Post away if you need help, there are many talented and gracious people here that are always happy to help.



ireland_nicole said:


> LOVE the Rapunzel pillow, and the Easter outfits are really lovely- need a little pixie dust-  I'm planning to cut off the bodice of Dd's previous princess b-day dress with all the appliqués on it to make a skirt for Disney on ice- and I'm totally freaking out that I'm going to destroy it- please tell me it will be ok; and it's better to make a skirt she'll wear than keep it in storage...



You are so talented, I am sure you will do fine. I can't wait to see it.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had a lovely time in Florida and it was hard to come back to the snow and cold of Wyoming.  Today is blizzards on and off so I find myself remembering the long walks on the warm beaches with the sun drenching our skin.
> 
> It was a great vacation and we did get to see Jimmy Buffett in both Tampa and West Palm Beach.  It never rained and we got to see both sun up and sun set on the different coasts.
> 
> The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.
> 
> I don't have any plans for the rest of summer but who knows.  Now to go back and ready the previous pages.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Easter, He has Risen.



Yikes! I am glad that the sting wasn't worse than it was, sounds scary. I am glad that overall you had a good time and I hope the spring warm up comes to Wyoming soon.



tricia said:


> A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)



I love that!!



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



Love the dresses, the fabric is beautiful and so are your girls.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks Adi for posting on Facebook!  Page 7?  WOW!  Need to come around more often!


----------



## VBAndrea

VENT

Sew-Vac did not have my serger needles so I ordered them (Joann's nor Hancock's have them either).  Three things I'm peeved at:

1. Shipping was more than a five pack of needles cost.

2. I had no shipping options and they will take 5 to 10 days from tomorrow!

3. I found some substituable needles on the internet and the sew vac guy really could have looked them up for me to see what they were interchangeable with -- I bet they would have had something that worked.  Normally he is really good but today he was a dufus.



I am going to try my very last universal needle right now and see if I get any improvement.  I can't wait that long!!!!  What will I do?  I don't want to just cut fabric all week.


----------



## Blyssfull

Gosh, I've only been gone 24 hours! 

Alas, I made it over. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Everything posted so far has been great. (I still haven't learned to multi-quote).

Anywho, I'm sewing a couple of things... Can't wait to share.


----------



## cogero

I bought some patterns from YCMT today.

The Maddie top for DD, the BoardShorts and a pattern for a FE for our cruise.


----------



## mommymack

(I don't have enough posts to quote your pics, sorry)

I have been eying that SisBoom pattern on Etsy and you ladies are not helping my restraint!  Those are beautiful!

Ann


----------



## miprender

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



Love that fabric.




froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



 DD7 would love that pillow



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had a lovely time in Florida and it was hard to come back to the snow and cold of Wyoming.  Today is blizzards on and off so I find myself remembering the long walks on the warm beaches with the sun drenching our skin.
> 
> It was a great vacation and we did get to see Jimmy Buffett in both Tampa and West Palm Beach.  It never rained and we got to see both sun up and sun set on the different coasts.
> 
> The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.
> 
> I don't have any plans for the rest of summer but who knows.  Now to go back and ready the previous pages.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Easter, He has Risen.



Welcome back.



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



Those came out great too. I really need to make a dress with that pattern.


----------



## NaeNae

VBAndrea said:


> VENT
> 
> Sew-Vac did not have my serger needles so I ordered them (Joann's nor Hancock's have them either).  Three things I'm peeved at:
> 
> 1. Shipping was more than a five pack of needles cost.
> 
> 2. I had no shipping options and they will take 5 to 10 days from tomorrow!
> 
> 3. I found some substituable needles on the internet and the sew vac guy really could have looked them up for me to see what they were interchangeable with -- I bet they would have had something that worked.  Normally he is really good but today he was a dufus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try my very last universal needle right now and see if I get any improvement.  I can't wait that long!!!!  What will I do?  I don't want to just cut fabric all week.



All I've ever used in my serger is universal needles.  I don't know why they aren't working for you.  Make sure you get them in right.  On my machine the flat side of the needle goes toward the back.  Good Luck!


----------



## NaeNae

PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> VENT
> 
> Sew-Vac did not have my serger needles so I ordered them (Joann's nor Hancock's have them either).  Three things I'm peeved at:
> 
> 1. Shipping was more than a five pack of needles cost.
> 
> 2. I had no shipping options and they will take 5 to 10 days from tomorrow!
> 
> 3. I found some substituable needles on the internet and the sew vac guy really could have looked them up for me to see what they were interchangeable with -- I bet they would have had something that worked.  Normally he is really good but today he was a dufus.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try my very last universal needle right now and see if I get any improvement.  I can't wait that long!!!!  What will I do?  I don't want to just cut fabric all week.


So sorry that your having such frustration, hopefully they will arrive quicker than you expect. One of the things I liked about my 1034D is that it doesn't need special needles. 


NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers for your DS. Keep us posted.


----------



## mphalens

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers ... 

Melonoma is something that scares me ... I'm forever asking about moles, etc. when I'm at the doctor's office ...


----------



## ellenbenny

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers for you and your DS...


----------



## Marianne0310

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers for you and your DS.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



will keep him in my prayers


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> LOVE the Rapunzel pillow, and the Easter outfits are really lovely- need a little pixie dust-  I'm planning to cut off the bodice of Dd's previous princess b-day dress with all the appliqués on it to make a skirt for Disney on ice- and I'm totally freaking out that I'm going to destroy it- please tell me it will be ok; and it's better to make a skirt she'll wear than keep it in storage...



I have cut off the bodice and made a new one more then once for some friends. Just makes the dress shorter to be worn with jeans/pants. So I think the idea of a skirt is GREAT!!



ttfn0205 said:


> Just a quick question, on the last thread I tried to post pictures and was given great instructions from Jessica but..... I still was not able to post.
> The only thing that showed at preview was a box with a red x in the middle
> any ideas on what I did wrong?  I tried to capture from facebook as well as a photobucket account.  Thanks



I wish I had something else for you. Not sure why it didn't work.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a baby quilt.  I have been really loving stripes lately and saw a quilt made up like this a while ago, so when I saw this fabric (and the co-ordinating girl fabric to be seen at a later date) I knew I had to make this up.  It's about 40" x 32", and the backing and binding are both flannel, so really snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.


Everything is great!  I imagine the quilt was time consuming but it really turned out nice!




snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.


Love the Easter dresses.  I need to post a pic of my little girl doggie b/c she sports the same top knot that your youngest does!

And what an adorable SS dress!  Looks like a lot of work went into that.



RMAMom said:


> I spent most of yesterday popping in and out so I wouldn't miss the move. Today I have spent the whole day in the yard, weeding flower beds, moving bushes, mulching and planting flowers so here I am on page 7.  I would rather have spent my day off sewing but the flower beds were looking pretty bad. My youngest is turning 18 in a few weeks and also graduating High School so we are planning a party and the yard needed the help.
> 
> I have a few sun dresses I would like to make, the fabric is in the sewing room and keeps calling me but I just haven't been able to devote the time to sewing.
> I also think I want to make DD a banner like the DIY girls did. It would be cute for the party. OK now to catch up on what I missed.


You did all that yard work in one day!?!?!?  Come visit my yard.  Weeds are horrible this year and I am still not done raking leaves out of some of the beds.  The ground cover is filling in so that leaves less mulching, but the ajuga is in bloom and the bees love it and are keeping me from tending to those beds.  Guess that leaves sewing!



cogero said:


> I bought some patterns from YCMT today.
> 
> The Maddie top for DD, the BoardShorts and a pattern for a FE for our cruise.


Let me know how you like the board shorts and how the fit is.  My ds might like those, but it only goes up to an 8 so I'd have to upsize.



NaeNae said:


> All I've ever used in my serger is universal needles.  I don't know why they aren't working for you.  Make sure you get them in right.  On my machine the flat side of the needle goes toward the back.  Good Luck!


Lo and behold, while you were posting this I was upstairs again serging loads of scraps and adjusting lots of tension.  Then I read in the manual that in a pinch you can use a Singer sewing machine needle.  So I pulled out my universal singer sewing machine needles and tried one.  It did say you would have to alter the tension (and of course didn't say how!) to avoid skipped stitches and after about 10 minutes I got a look that's acceptable.  It's not as tight as I'd like to the edge of the fabric, but the top side and underside both look good.  It's just a little loopy at the edges, but it's consistent, whereas before it had large irregular looping.



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Oh dear!  I so hope it was caught in time and not invasive.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Lord hear our prayers.


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many wonderful things posted!  Love the pillow, quilt, t-shirt dress and all the dresses!



NiniMorris said:


> Just found out my middle son, 28, is going to have some knee surgery next Thursday.  He was involved in an automobile accident on Christmas night and really messed up his knee.  (Totaled his truck, out of work for 8 weeks) Now he will be out of work for another 6 weeks with this.  Hopefully they will figure out exactly what is causing the problem.  He is 6 ft 7 in tall and his knee hit the dashboard.  They thought he had broken or chipped a couple of bones, and/or tore his ACL.  He has been in PT since the accident and it keeps getting worse.    So, this scope should at least figure out what is going on.
> Nini


Hope he gets some answers and relief soon!



MinnieVanMom said:


> The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.


Ouch!




NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.


Prayers for your DS!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


>



So cute!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


>


Lovely!



froggy33 said:


> My to do list is getting smaller!



This is really cute also!



mkwj said:


> I haven't even figured out what I am making for our trip.  I did make this for my daughter to wear for Easter.



So Sweet!



tricia said:


> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.


  The apron, dress and blanket came out very nice!



snubie said:


> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Adorable and Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers being sent out to your son and the doctor treating him!
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

OMG...I feel like such a slacker!! Only made it on Page 9.  Well, I had a great weekend with my girls and now I am back on track.  Hope you all had a great Easter.

I had to skim through the last 12 or so pages of the last thread.  Everything was just beautiful.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also

It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Adorable!!!  What pattern is that?[/QUOTE]   

It's the Marissa from YCMT.com


----------



## SallyfromDE

Late as usual! But at least it's not page 10. I feel bad, we left some newbies back on the old thread. I don't know if it was me, but I didn't get the little icon to quote for them.


----------



## jessica52877

On the 770 or a # close to it embroidery machine do you have a little thing to push on the back of the embroidery foot? When I attach the foot it tells me to push the lever but there is no point. So is there a point to it? It only raises this top area which is pointless. I can attach it with or without doing it. I just want to make sure I am not missing something that will cause it to break if I don't do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## miprender

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



 Sending prayers for your son.


----------



## mommymack

Is the simply sweet a YCMT pattern?  If not, where would I find it?  I love the variations I am seeing here.


----------



## aboveH20

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Your son is in my prayers.


----------



## branmuffin

erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.





NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.




I love the Easter dress. The fabrics go together so well & your DD is adorable!

NaeNae-will be praying for your son.


----------



## cogero

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Sending prayers your way.


----------



## cogero

The SImply sweet is a Carla C pattern from YCMT


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



That is so pretty!!  I just love that pretty Rapunzel design and I have that Motif from Heather too, I need to still do something so I can use it!  



tricia said:


> I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a baby quilt.  I have been really loving stripes lately and saw a quilt made up like this a while ago, so when I saw this fabric (and the co-ordinating girl fabric to be seen at a later date) I knew I had to make this up.  It's about 40" x 32", and the backing and binding are both flannel, so really snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.



I love the tropical day attire, your son looks like a fun kid!  The quilt looks amazing!!  I'm forever done quilting quilts, I love sewing/piecing and then I LOVE driving them over to my dear friend that has a long arm!



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



The girls look fantastic in their matchy dresses!!  I really love the look of that dress.  On a 1-10, 10 being impossible, what would you say is the difficulty level?



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.



I love how they match but still have their own special flare.  Pretty fabric!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



SO CUTE!!  Smart to make it a little big to get more use out of it too!!



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers your way for sure.  How big is the spot?  My dad had something similar on his nose, but it was pretty big and ended up grafting skin.  The amazing thing is, even with a graft you can't even tell!!  I was amazed!  I hope DS doesn't have to get too much removed to have clear margins and that he'll heal up quick


----------



## chellewashere

NiniMorris said:


> I have decided it was not meant for me to do anything or try and post any pictures here!
> 
> I cannot get my photobucket account to work today.  It lets me in and I can see half the pictures, but I can't upload to it.  So I decided to upload the pictures to Facebook and then to here...not working this morning.  My facebook account has been trying to upload two small pictures for the past hour.  In the meantime, my account is frozen until they finish!  ARGH!!
> 
> Anyway, I am totally at a loss without my embroidery machine.  I did manage to make two crayon artfolios (pattern from YCMT) in the past few days.  They were supposed to be part of the kids Easter, but I forgot to buy the crayons...and I am one short...so I am putting them back for Disney trip in September.
> 
> It has been so long since I posted an actual picture here, I thought I'd post pictures of them...but after all this time, I'm thinking it is not worth it!  LOL
> 
> 
> {Insert pretend picture of two crayon 'bags' (I really don't like the name of the pattern!).  One is a green dot to match my DD10's beach bag and the other is a Mickey/Minnie print from WalMart in the pre-cut section.  I've got one more to make in Princess fabric.}
> 
> Nini


I am totally picturing it in my mind...Oh my goodness its awesome  Love the pic 



froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!


Love it came out great. Love the smaller size so much better.



NiniMorris said:


> I dropped it off last Monday.  They said 2 and a half to 3 weeks before they will get to it...so I'm guessing I have at least another 2 weeks to go!
> 
> I had to learn how to work on my quilter myself, since everywhere around here said they had a 6 week back log and I couldn't wait that long.  Hubby said I need to learn how to fix the Brother's so I could keep mine working!  We actually played around with the idea of buying one of those super duper professional type models...but after I saw the prices I changed my mind ...QUICKLY!
> 
> Today is the third week in a row my 'student' has cancelled on me, so I am at a loss totally today!    Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow and I can at least get some teaching done.  I need to really decide if I want to start offering beginner sewing lessons ...and get PAID for it!  LOL
> 
> 
> ==========
> 
> Just found out my middle son, 28, is going to have some knee surgery next Thursday.  He was involved in an automobile accident on Christmas night and really messed up his knee.  (Totaled his truck, out of work for 8 weeks) Now he will be out of work for another 6 weeks with this.  Hopefully they will figure out exactly what is causing the problem.  He is 6 ft 7 in tall and his knee hit the dashboard.  They thought he had broken or chipped a couple of bones, and/or tore his ACL.  He has been in PT since the accident and it keeps getting worse.    So, this scope should at least figure out what is going on.
> 
> 
> Sometimes being a mom isn't fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I can just convince the Princess that we need to go down and at least look at the studio!  Don't think it is happening....the last three times I conned her into going down she was upset that I am not making her the Princess dress she wanted!
> Nini


Hope all goes well with your son!! Hubby broke his foot in Dec and he is still walking funny. He refused the PT being a big strong man and all!! Don't understand them sometimes. 



tricia said:


> I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a baby quilt.  I have been really loving stripes lately and saw a quilt made up like this a while ago, so when I saw this fabric (and the co-ordinating girl fabric to be seen at a later date) I knew I had to make this up.  It's about 40" x 32", and the backing and binding are both flannel, so really snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.


Love your sons coconut bra!! Love the quilt 



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.


And wow love the Sesame Street. Wish I knew how to sew when we had passes there. My DD would've loved some personal clothing when we went.



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.


Prayers being sent from our family to yours 



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.


So nice. I am loving all the blue. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



Love it. Colors are great!!


----------



## chellewashere

Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

sarah-jane said:


> A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).



Welcome!  Can't wait to see what you create!



NiniMorris said:


> Anyway, I am totally at a loss without my embroidery machine.  I did manage to make two crayon artfolios (pattern from YCMT) in the past few days.  They were supposed to be part of the kids Easter, but I forgot to buy the crayons...and I am one short...so I am putting them back for Disney trip in September.
> Nini



Ugh!  I would feel naked without my machine!!!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



So pretty!!!!



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



Beautiful!   Both your girls dresses and your neice's dress!



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Praying for a complete healing!



jessica52877 said:


> I have cut off the bodice and made a new one more then once for some friends. Just makes the dress shorter to be worn with jeans/pants. So I think the idea of a skirt is GREAT!!



I have done this too! I actually did if for DD's Disney on Ice dress last week. It will all work out great!



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



WEAR MATCHING DRESSES!!! Did I scream that loud enough?  

I am the queen of matching/color coordinating....here is our family on Easter Sunday.  I made DD's dress.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then we went to my mom's for lunch and we all ended up matching!!!  No plans to match but we did!


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Praying for you guys!

Love the pillows, easter outfits, Sesame Street Dress - all so CUTE!!!

Pillowcases, Eye Spy Bags or Pj pants anyone??? Perrin's give could use them ( :
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.

I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



Oh my - I am so sorry for you and your family. It is us who morn her loss, but she is now Safe in the Arms of Jesus.


----------



## Fruto76

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.


 Praying for you and your DS



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.


 They both look great! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.


 Very nice. The colors are so soft and feminine, I really like the combination of fabrics, too. 



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric


 YES!!!! Wear matching dresses! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?


 So sorry to hear about your grandma.  I have no advice on the embroidery, I haven't embroidered on t shirts much, although I want to soon so I hope you get some good advice that might help me in the future.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommymack said:


> Hello all   I am brand new to DisBoards, but I am so happy to see this group here!  I have been sewing for my kids since my 8 year old was a baby and I am so excited to make some special outfits for them for their first Disney trip (hopefully) next spring.  I read a bit of the last thread but haven't made it through all yet - great inspiration there!
> 
> Ann (sorry, no sig yet)



I just want to say welcome! Looking forward to seeing your creations.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



Beautiful!



mkwj said:


> I haven't even figured out what I am making for our trip.  I did make this for my daughter to wear for Easter.



Cute - though a larger picture would help!



sarah-jane said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got off the phone with BBB to discover there is no chance Rapunzel will be an option for my little girl's 4th birthday.  So, we downgraded to the Crown package and I'm getting the sewing going.  I have a dress that I purchased that is almost the right shade of purple/pink and I'm going to create an overskirt, crosshatch lacings for the bodice, and the requisite poofed sleeves.  I have two weeks to do this before our trip. I thought I'd post my adventures here to get ideas and advice if I get stuck.
> 
> A little about me:  I'm a newbie sewer (as in I took the required classes in home economics in junior high and have done small projects here and there since.  For example, I've sewed simple outfits for my kids and their dolls, created some halloween costumes, and do my own hemming.  I've done everything by hand so far).
> 
> Today is Day 1 of this sewing adventure.  I am going to the fabric store this afternoon.  If this is in the wrong place feel free to boot me out.



Welcome! Feel free to ask any questions you need to help you with your project. People here are very nice and patient as we help each other out with our projects.



froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



Oh wow. I think I like both versions of the pillowcase!



NiniMorris said:


> Just found out my middle son, 28, is going to have some knee surgery next Thursday.  He was involved in an automobile accident on Christmas night and really messed up his knee.  (Totaled his truck, out of work for 8 weeks) Now he will be out of work for another 6 weeks with this.  Hopefully they will figure out exactly what is causing the problem.  He is 6 ft 7 in tall and his knee hit the dashboard.  They thought he had broken or chipped a couple of bones, and/or tore his ACL.  He has been in PT since the accident and it keeps getting worse.    So, this scope should at least figure out what is going on.
> 
> Nini



I hope the surgery will provide some insight so he can get some relief.



ireland_nicole said:


> LOVE the Rapunzel pillow, and the Easter outfits are really lovely- need a little pixie dust-  I'm planning to cut off the bodice of Dd's previous princess b-day dress with all the appliqués on it to make a skirt for Disney on ice- and I'm totally freaking out that I'm going to destroy it- please tell me it will be ok; and it's better to make a skirt she'll wear than keep it in storage...



I have seen your work - I am sure you will be able to make a beautiful skirt from the dress!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had a lovely time in Florida and it was hard to come back to the snow and cold of Wyoming.  Today is blizzards on and off so I find myself remembering the long walks on the warm beaches with the sun drenching our skin.
> 
> It was a great vacation and we did get to see Jimmy Buffett in both Tampa and West Palm Beach.  It never rained and we got to see both sun up and sun set on the different coasts.
> 
> The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.
> 
> I don't have any plans for the rest of summer but who knows.  Now to go back and ready the previous pages.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Easter, He has Risen.



Welcome back. I am sorry to hear about your "advantures" with the sting ray.



tricia said:


> I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress made out of an old Tshirt of my sons.  He hates to get rid of his old clothes, but I think having me refashion them for someone else is helping him let go a little.  (just made this up to try out, it really isn't for anyone.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a baby quilt.  I have been really loving stripes lately and saw a quilt made up like this a while ago, so when I saw this fabric (and the co-ordinating girl fabric to be seen at a later date) I knew I had to make this up.  It's about 40" x 32", and the backing and binding are both flannel, so really snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.



I had to laugh at the picture of your son - "tropical day" with a hockey stick? The apron, dress, and the quilt all look nice. Good job on quilting the quilt!



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



Beautiful outfits. I will put the Marissa/Jamie on my sewing pattern wish list since every single dress I have seen look great!



RMAMom said:


> I spent most of yesterday popping in and out so I wouldn't miss the move. Today I have spent the whole day in the yard, weeding flower beds, moving bushes, mulching and planting flowers so here I am on page 7.  I would rather have spent my day off sewing but the flower beds were looking pretty bad. My youngest is turning 18 in a few weeks and also graduating High School so we are planning a party and the yard needed the help.
> 
> I have a few sun dresses I would like to make, the fabric is in the sewing room and keeps calling me but I just haven't been able to devote the time to sewing.
> I also think I want to make DD a banner like the DIY girls did. It would be cute for the party. OK now to catch up on what I missed.



Spending the whole day in the yard?! My yard is still covered in snow!



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



I am sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Prayers are being said.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.



I like both versions of the skirt!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



You did a good job on the dress!



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



Matching outfits would be fun!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I am sorry to hear about your grandma's passing.  I don't have any suggestions for the embroidery since I actually don't do T-shirts much.


----------



## NaeNae

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma.  Hugs and prayers for you and your family!  I'm happy you got there in time to see her. ( I was not so lucky with my mom.  She passed away in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, so no one got to tell her goodbye.)


----------



## mkwj

Sorry  for my small picture.  I followed the directions for copying a facebook picture.  Is there  a way to make it bigger?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I am so sorry!!  I will be praying for peace for you and your family!

I use a cutaway stabilizer that is made for t-shirts.  It is super soft yet strong.  Maybe try a smaller ball point needle??


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

*Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!  

Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight. 

This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.

And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....


----------



## mommy2mrb

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.



so sorry to hear about your grandma....will keep you and your family in our prayers..


----------



## mommy2mrb

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



how scary for you all...I had heard about your neighbor's family on the news....will keep you all in our prayers! stay safe!


----------



## VBAndrea

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.


I love the added touch of shimmer!  The one with band is great too because that fabric itself is so beautiful.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.


That is soooo pretty.  What great fabric combinations and I adore the PP under the SS.  In all honesty I would never look at fabrics like that in the store -- I tend to lean toward bold colors -- but now you have me rethinking as it's simply gorgeous!



mommymack said:


> Is the simply sweet a YCMT pattern?  If not, where would I find it?  I love the variations I am seeing here.


Simply Sweet is a YCMT pattern by Carla C.  All her patterns are very good -- well explained so easy to construct.  She now has patterns with SisBoom and while I don't have any (yet) I am sure they'd be great too.



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric


Matching would look great!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?


I am very sorry to hear about your Grandmother.
I can't help you on embroidery -- I only hand applique and put a hole in the last t I did.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....


Oh no!  I am so hoping you all have a bettr tonight -- stay away storms!  What is it with all these tornandos lately and so many innocent lives lost.  It's so sad.


----------



## effervescent

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



Beautiful!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up my daughters Rapunzel pillow.  I love how it turned out.  And I got to see it with the pillow in it!  I did this one 16"x16" and it was much easier to manuver.  I also recommend doing 1/2" seams at least, instead of 1/4".
> 
> The Rapunzel and words are mine and the motif on the back is Heather's.  I LOVE the motif..it is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My to do list is getting smaller!



I love it!  'Punzel is the new favored princess at our house, my daughter would lose her mind over that pillow!



MinnieVanMom said:


> The night before I left for Tampa I got stung by a sting ray.  I was not doing the shuffle and all I can say is Wow, pain that is at the same level as child birth.  My foot still is swollen but it will pass and venom leaves my system.



Glad you enjoyed your trip, but yeouch on the sting ray!  I hope you get to feeling better soon.



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



Very cute!  Your DDs are just too cute for words.  



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Prayers for your DS and your family.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.




Love them!  That's the same fabric that I picked out for my dress for Spirit of Aloha.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



Beautiful!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.



I am so sorry for your loss.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



Of course.  This weather so far this spring has been horrendous.  I hope you all catch a break soon.


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



So sorry for your loss .  As far as the embroidery the only thing I can come up with someone already suggested, maybe a smaller ball point needle.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



So scary, I hope the weather settles down and the storms are over.  It has been crazy lately from what I have seen on the news.


----------



## DMGeurts

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.



These turned out great!  How did you keep the shimmer looking so nice?



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



This turned out beautiful - I love the fabrics you chose!



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



I think that would be adorable... I matched my girls every chance I got when they were little - but I didn't sew then, so I couldn't match.  I'd do it while you can.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I am so very sorry for your loss.  (((hugs)))



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



How very scary.  I am petrified of tornadoes, so I can't even imagine how scared you must have been.  Sending prayers out to you and your neighbors.



NiniMorris said:


> I have decided it was not meant for me to do anything or try and post any pictures here!
> 
> I cannot get my photobucket account to work today.  It lets me in and I can see half the pictures, but I can't upload to it.  So I decided to upload the pictures to Facebook and then to here...not working this morning.  My facebook account has been trying to upload two small pictures for the past hour.  In the meantime, my account is frozen until they finish!  ARGH!!
> 
> Anyway, I am totally at a loss without my embroidery machine.  I did manage to make two crayon artfolios (pattern from YCMT) in the past few days.  They were supposed to be part of the kids Easter, but I forgot to buy the crayons...and I am one short...so I am putting them back for Disney trip in September.
> 
> It has been so long since I posted an actual picture here, I thought I'd post pictures of them...but after all this time, I'm thinking it is not worth it!  LOL
> 
> 
> {Insert pretend picture of two crayon 'bags' (I really don't like the name of the pattern!).  One is a green dot to match my DD10's beach bag and the other is a Mickey/Minnie print from WalMart in the pre-cut section.  I've got one more to make in Princess fabric.}
> 
> Nini



Nini - you take the most fabulous photos I have ever seen!  This one is especially as inspiring - I don't know how you continue to do it.  

On a side note, I sure hope you get your embroidery machine back soon.  


To the person with the adorable *Sesame Street dress* - I love it!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Question

I made dd the Audrey ruffle skirt - I did all of her measurments - but it came out HUGE!  I have it all sewn together, and in some places serged.  The only part that really fits her OK is the waist band and hips/bum area - then it flares out hugely and it's, at least, one ruffle too long (it comes to just below her knees).  DOn't get me wrong - it's adorable - and I love the pattern.

I am just trying to figure out how to fix it.  Do you think I could cut it apart along the side seam (where I have it serged) - up to the hip area, and sew it back together again so it's more of a straight skirt?  Then while I have it cut apart, I could resew the bottom seam - so the dress is shorter, and remove the bottom ruffle?  Does this make sense to anyone?  My only problem, is if I remove the bottom ruffle - do I just serge that bit of material from the underskirt portion that will hang down under the back side of the bottom ruffle?  Because the second ruffle will end up being the bottom ruffle, and it won't be sewn like a traditional bottom ruffle.

Thanks for any and all help I can get.  I measured dd twice - and I just can't figure out what I did wrong????  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



Oh...I LOVE to match!  For Christmas, I made the girls a Vida and made both Daddys and my youngest DS a tie out of matching fabric.  Only the adult females didn't completely match, but we all wore red...so I guess we sorta matched.  We don't even do Disney unless we can match!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



So, so sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  As Wendy said, she is happy we who are left behind are the ones who mourn.  (and mourn we do!) Knowing that you at least go to say goodbye makes your heart a little better.  My mom died instantly in the crash that changed our lives.  And I cannot even remember what the last thing I said to her.  We now never get off the phone or leave the house without telling everyone we love them.  

As for the embroidery problem...no help.  I've never had that problem, but I am sure if there is a problem to be had with the embroidery machine I will experience it shortly!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



We live in the Atlanta/Athens area.  I will not even consider a house that does not have a basement!  I am terrified of storms of any type.  Luckily for us, most of the spring storms have fizzeled a bit before they get to us.  Of course, they are predicting the remainder of this week to be pretty bad for us.  We jsut sleep in the basement when it gets bad.



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> I made dd the Audrey ruffle skirt - I did all of her measurments - but it came out HUGE!  I have it all sewn together, and in some places serged.  The only part that really fits her OK is the waist band and hips/bum area - then it flares out hugely and it's, at least, one ruffle too long (it comes to just below her knees).  DOn't get me wrong - it's adorable - and I love the pattern.
> 
> I am just trying to figure out how to fix it.  Do you think I could cut it apart along the side seam (where I have it serged) - up to the hip area, and sew it back together again so it's more of a straight skirt?  Then while I have it cut apart, I could resew the bottom seam - so the dress is shorter, and remove the bottom ruffle?  Does this make sense to anyone?  My only problem, is if I remove the bottom ruffle - do I just serge that bit of material from the underskirt portion that will hang down under the back side of the bottom ruffle?  Because the second ruffle will end up being the bottom ruffle, and it won't be sewn like a traditional bottom ruffle.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help I can get.  I measured dd twice - and I just can't figure out what I did wrong????
> 
> D~



I have never made that skirt, even though I bought it when it first came out (actually I bought both the Zoe and the Audrey.  Then my DD decided she didn't like ruffles!), so I can't help through experience...but it seems like what you are suggesting would work.  As long as you taper the side seams the both on both sides...it should work.




And to all who LOVED my pretend pictures...I will try and post the actual pictures.  They showed up on Facebook this morning!  No idea what was going on...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.199812216724069.46663.111547492217209

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....199812216724069.46663.111547492217209&type=1

OK...so not working.  Evidently since there was an issue with it yesterday it is not giving me the correct link to post as a viewable picture.  

My business FB account won't even let me post new pictures in my items for sale, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised!  Maybe later today I will try and put them on the personal page and see what happens...





Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?

There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.  











My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.

Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.  


D~


----------



## RMAMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I am so very sorry for the loss of your Grandmother. 

I am not sure of the Embroidery but my first guess is that the fabric may be stretched to tight.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



I have been praying for all of those in the path of the storms. I pray they end soon and you all find peace.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~



I love the colors, and I agree, I would take off the bottom ruffle or two off to bring it to the top of her knee.
Congrats on the sewing room, it sounds like it's progressing nicely!


----------



## cogero

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



I am so sorry for your loss. Sending healing prayers your way.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



Oh sending prayers since that is my future home state, my aunt said she had horrible rain on Easter Sunday.


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~



D my initial thought while looking at the front was to chop a couple inches off the front hem so I think loosing the last ruffle is a good one.


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> I love the colors, and I agree, I would take off the bottom ruffle or two off to bring it to the top of her knee.
> Congrats on the sewing room, it sounds like it's progressing nicely!





cogero said:


> D my initial thought while looking at the front was to chop a couple inches off the front hem so I think loosing the last ruffle is a good one.



OK... I am glad we are in agreement...  

So, my next question...

Do you think I can cut open the sides - almost up to the waist band...  then flip the front panel inside-out - hem it up further - so it's even with the next ruffle up - trim the hem?

Then chop off the bottom ruffle with the underskirt  - leave enough of the underskirt for hemming (which will be hidden under the next bottom ruffle)...

Then sew them back together at the side seams - but making the seam a little straighter so it does't flare out quite so much?  Or should I follow the flare and see how it looks on dd - then I can always bring it in if it doesn't look right?

Do you think I can do all of this with out touching the waistband???

Thanks for all of your help everyone - I really, really appreciate it!  

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Oh my - I am so sorry for you and your family. It is us who morn her loss, but she is now Safe in the Arms of Jesus.





Fruto76 said:


> So sorry to hear about your grandma.  I have no advice on the embroidery, I haven't embroidered on t shirts much, although I want to soon so I hope you get some good advice that might help me in the future.





PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear about your grandma's passing.  I don't have any suggestions for the embroidery since I actually don't do T-shirts much.





NaeNae said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma.  Hugs and prayers for you and your family!  I'm happy you got there in time to see her. ( I was not so lucky with my mom.  She passed away in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, so no one got to tell her goodbye.)





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I am so sorry!!  I will be praying for peace for you and your family!
> 
> I use a cutaway stabilizer that is made for t-shirts.  It is super soft yet strong.  Maybe try a smaller ball point needle??





mommy2mrb said:


> so sorry to hear about your grandma....will keep you and your family in our prayers..





effervescent said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> .





ellenbenny said:


> So sorry for your loss .  As far as the embroidery the only thing I can come up with someone already suggested, maybe a smaller ball point needle.
> .





DMGeurts said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.  (((hugs)))
> ~





NiniMorris said:


> So, so sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  As Wendy said, she is happy we who are left behind are the ones who mourn.  (and mourn we do!) Knowing that you at least go to say goodbye makes your heart a little better.  My mom died instantly in the crash that changed our lives.  And I cannot even remember what the last thing I said to her.  We now never get off the phone or leave the house without telling everyone we love them.
> 
> As for the embroidery problem...no help.  I've never had that problem, but I am sure if there is a problem to be had with the embroidery machine I will experience it shortly!





RMAMom said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your Grandmother.
> 
> I am not sure of the Embroidery but my first guess is that the fabric may be stretched to tight.
> 
> !





cogero said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Sending healing prayers your way.
> .



Thanks everyone for the well wishes and prayers.  My family really appreciates them.  Every time someone says they are sorry for our loss, I tear up.  I think it was just b/c we weren't prepared to lose her.  She has been healthy.  My grandpa (her husband) has been very sick with cancer so we have been more prepared to lose him.  It is just very sad.  They have been married for 60 some years and he just seemed so lost at the hospital.  He was holding her hand and kissing her and crying.  It was hard to watch, but we know someone was watching out for her.  The doctors said she should have been paralyzed from the neck down immediately with the kind of break she had.  She got up and got tylenol a few times and everything.  

I do feel fortunate to have gotten there in time.  Two of my uncles were flying in from New Jersey and Arizona and one of them just missed it by a few minutes and the other a couple of hours.  I felt really bad for them.  

It is just a hard week.  My DH is at the funeral for the officer that was killed last week.  I couldn't leave my kids today with all of the other things going on this week.

As for the t-shirt advice, please keep it coming.  I just haven't struggled with this problem before and it just keeps happening!!!  I will try a smaller needle.  I haven't hooped the shirts too tight b/c I just pin them on to the stabilizer.  For the person that said they use a special stablizer that is soft for t-shirts, do you know what the name of it is and where you purchase it?


----------



## Sapper383

You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow

Love all the outfits, you are all so clever

Here are some I have made for our september trip...

DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)






In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)






Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow






Close up of some of the detail






This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.






Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.


----------



## tricia

chellewashere said:


> Love your sons coconut bra!! Love the quilt
> 
> !



Thanks.  And he and a friend would have worn the bras bare chested, but the principal caught wind of this the day before, and told the boys they had to wear shirts.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



Dont' want to make you cry again, but I am so sorry for your loss.



PurpleEars said:


> I had to laugh at the picture of your son - "tropical day" with a hockey stick? The apron, dress, and the quilt all look nice. Good job on quilting the quilt!
> 
> .



Thank you for the compliments.  They had a student/teacher hockey game that day also, so yeah it was a little weird to be dressed like that and heading to the arena.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



Stay safe, hope the storms subside.




DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~



Pretty colors, but that is way longer than I have ever seen this pattern.  I am no help with how to shorten it though, as I don't have the pattern.




Sapper383 said:


> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.



Everything is very pretty.  Is that a glass slipper embroidered on Cinderellas work outfit?



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



Praying they can get it all.  My aunt has had a couple removed from her face, and things have gone well for her, hoping for the same outcome.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is great!  I imagine the quilt was time consuming but it really turned out nice!



Thank you.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.



Good job.  cool fabric, looks like it has a bit of a sheen to it anyway.



erikawolf2004 said:


> The apron, dress and blanket came out very nice!



Thank you



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



Very pretty.  I saw some of that Lilly and Will at the quilt shop last week and struggled to resist, as I already have too much fabric at home.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I love the tropical day attire, your son looks like a fun kid!  The quilt looks amazing!!  I'm forever done quilting quilts, I love sewing/piecing and then I LOVE driving them over to my dear friend that has a long arm!



Thank you.  I won't quilt anything bigger than baby blankets and table runners, the rest get sent to my aunt with the long arm.


----------



## Adi12982

It isn't hoarding when it is neatly organized on a shelf, right? That is called a collection  I **may** have a problem collecting fabrics. I have 5 more *must* have's and then no more buying fabric unless I *need* it for a project.

My goal for today is to organize the office/craft room - I have a birthday and baby shower this Saturday I want/need to sew for and can't start til this room is cleaner. . . . hi ho, hi ho. . .


----------



## NaeNae

UPDATE ON DS
DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.

Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!


----------



## mommy2mrb

NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



that is wonderful news it hasn't spread....oh don't think its your fault, melanoma happens even without the other things....my BFF DH got it with no cancer in his family....just lack of sunscreen/hat when he worked outside.

hope he recovers quickly and has no more issues or concerns with it!


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



Good show


----------



## dianemom2

Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.




Everything looks great!  I really love the Cinderella work outfit with the glass slipper!


----------



## tricia

another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them


----------



## NiniMorris

NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



Blame?  I don't think so...you are a survivor!  Not a cause!

They are connected in that they all tend to have types that can be inherited... one of the reasons my DD has been getting screened annually since she was 18.  Even though the insurance balks at paying for the mammogram, we know that all of the hereditary cancers seem to run rampant in our family and is totally necessary.

Since her hubby is a Hodgkins survivor, he has no problem paying for the scans now.  

Glad to hear some good news on that front.  Glad to know it was 'minimal' and praying for a good lab report!


Nini


----------



## froggy33

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is so pretty!!  I just love that pretty Rapunzel design and I have that Motif from Heather too, I need to still do something so I can use it!



Thanks.  I love the motif.  I tend to just buy random designs (even though I now digitize) and I just grabbed this one a while back.  It turned out so pretty!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh wow. I think I like both versions of the pillowcase!



Thanks!  The Minnie ones were for someone else.  Her girls are a little older and LOVE to get autographs, so the larger size works perfect for them.  I love the black/white/red together.  But my daughter is all in to Punzel, and her room is purple so we went with this.  Plus we'll only be in Disney a day so won't get too many autographs.



effervescent said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I love it!  'Punzel is the new favored princess at our house, my daughter would lose her mind over that pillow!



Oh yeah!  This is the first princess/movie my daughter has really taken to.  We watch it at least once a day.  When she saw the pillow she wanted to take it to bed right away!  It's too bad we won't be able to see her when we go in May.


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them



I've got a little girl, if you really want someone to give them to, LOL.



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers![/COLOR]



SO happy for the good news.  Prayers answered!


----------



## Granna4679

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I haven't been around much since our trip last summer, but here are pics of Easter dresses that I made for the girls. Will begin sewing for our summer trip soon!



These are beautiful!!  And so are your girls.  



snubie said:


> Page 7?  yikes.
> 
> I made my girl's matching Easter dresses with the newest SisBoom pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



They are precious.  They both look beautiful in that color of blue!  



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUESTMy DS29 had a spot on his face that had changed so he went to the dermatologist  last week to have it looked at.  The doctor removed it and said it was only a 1-2% chance of it being cancerous.  They called him today and said it's MELONOMA!  He goes to see a doctor in the morning for them to remove more.  Please pray that it's not too invasive and hasn't spread and they can get it all.



I will be praying for him.  I saw your update!  No reason to blame yourself...like Nini said...you are a survivor!  Great news that it wasn't any deeper.  



tricia said:


> I got some stuff finished up this weekend, but first a pic of my 13 yr old on Tropical day at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An apron from a Kit that my mom bought at Walmart.  She thought they were cute so bought 2 for me to make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I used a solid (doesn't happen too often in my sewing room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even quilted it myself, and am so proud of it, cause it is the first time I have done something different than 'stitch in the ditch' or sending it to my aunt to be done on the long arm.



Love the coconut bra too!

That is a very cute apron.  I love the colors.

Very good job on the quilt. I like how you quilted it.  I hand quilt all baby blankets I make (have 2 waiting to be done right now).  And solid fabric???
I took my DD with me to pick out fabric for her baby quilt Saturday.  When I couldn't find just the right fabric to match, she said "well, just use solid!".  I said "well, only if it is barely going to show".  I don't like solids either.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.



Both skirts turned out so cute!  Love the fabric.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.



I love the colors.  They look beautiful on your daughter.  I have a friend that adopted 2 little girls from China (they are 4 and 7).  Your daughter could be their sister....they look so much alike.  She is just precious!



chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



Yes...matching is wonderful!!  Go for it!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I am the queen of matching/color coordinating....here is our family on Easter Sunday.  I made DD's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went to my mom's for lunch and we all ended up matching!!!  No plans to match but we did!



Love the family picture and that everyone matched!  That is awesome!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



So sorry about your grandmother.  I am happy you made it in time.  

As for the tshirts...when I have problems, I usually change the needle.  It may have a slight flaw in it or something.  Other than that, I ALWAYS use 3 layers of iron on stabilizer when doing tshirts.  I very, very seldom have a problem with them IF I have used that much stabilizer.



DMGeurts said:


> Do you think I can do all of this with out touching the waistband???
> 
> Thanks for all of your help everyone - I really, really appreciate it!
> 
> D~



See, I am just the opposite.  Instead of doing all of that, I would rather take off the waistband and cut from the top.  Then re-attach the waistband.  It seems less invasive than losing ruffles and taking all of those seams out.



Sapper383 said:


> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.



Love the Cinderella work dress....very cute!!  Can't wait to see what else you make.

PRAYERS being said for those that have asked!!


----------



## Colleen27

snubie said:


>



I have got to get that pattern, those dresses are just adorable!



> My niece is turning one next month and with HeatherSue's fabulous designs I was able to make a great dress for her.  I really need to get better photos.



I love this!



Sapper383 said:


> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)



Love the Cinderella work dress, that is such a cute idea.


----------



## miprender

chellewashere said:


> Ok silly question: My DH finally is taking me out for a brunch for mommys day (only been asking for 5 years now). Would it look ok for us to have matching dresses? Im thinking of Sis Boom patterns for the both of us with matching fabric and all. Then making DH a tie out of the fabric



I love matching too. So I say go for it



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.
> 
> I do have a question.  I have never had a problem embroidering on t-shirts, but now that I am doing shirts for others, I am.  I like using heavy cut away stabilizer so I can pin my shirts to it.  I also use a ball point needle.  Well, lately when I do shirts with wording (I have bought the designs from stitch on time so they are good ones) they get holes in them.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?



So sorry to hear thisWe are going through the same thing with DH's grandmother. She is 91 and fell a few weeks ago and she has not been doing to well either.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



 How scary for you and your family. Sending prayers for everyone.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~



It came out cute and I think if you loose a row of ruffles you could shorten it, but not sure how to do that though



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.



Love all of them. What pattern was the skirt that gave you a hard time?



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



That is wonderful news. Continued prayers that everything will  OK


----------



## Fruto76

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....


 Oh my! I am praying for you and your community. I can't believe the devastation I see on tv. It is horrible. 



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.


 Everything is wonderful! 



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!


 Glad it all went well and I will keep ya'll in my prayers. 



tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them


 Very cute! I don't understand why your boys don't want to wear them


----------



## Sapper383

Thank you everyone for all your kind comments



miprender said:


> Love all of them. What pattern was the skirt that gave you a hard time?
> :



The Skirt Pattern is an Insa, from the 'Sewing Clothes kids love' book. I love the book, but as I'm no expert, I find it difficult at times to follow. Saying that I have just cut out the dress pieces to make a Feliz party Dress from the same book....I do however need to work out how to do the ruffles for the back, as these are not in the book.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Love the coconut bra too!
> 
> That is a very cute apron.  I love the colors.
> 
> Very good job on the quilt. I like how you quilted it.  I hand quilt all baby blankets I make (have 2 waiting to be done right now).  And solid fabric???
> I took my DD with me to pick out fabric for her baby quilt Saturday.  When I couldn't find just the right fabric to match, she said "well, just use solid!".  I said "well, only if it is barely going to show".  I don't like solids either.



Thank you.  I see stuff that other people have made with solids and love it, but just can't seem to do it myself.




Fruto76 said:


> Very cute! I don't understand why your boys don't want to wear them



I know, weird.


----------



## tricia

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your kind comments
> 
> 
> 
> The Skirt Pattern is an Insa, from the 'Sewing Clothes kids love' book. I love the book, but as I'm no expert, I find it difficult at times to follow. Saying that I have just cut out the dress pieces to make a Feliz party Dress from the same book....I do however need to work out how to do the ruffles for the back, as these are not in the book.



Well, if you had trouble with the Insa, the Feliz is much harder, so just take your time, and follow this tutorial along with the book.  You should be able to manage between the 2 of them. (That's what I had to do)


----------



## chellewashere

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your kind comments
> 
> 
> 
> The Skirt Pattern is an Insa, from the 'Sewing Clothes kids love' book. I love the book, but as I'm no expert, I find it difficult at times to follow. Saying that I have just cut out the dress pieces to make a Feliz party Dress from the same book....I do however need to work out how to do the ruffles for the back, as these are not in the book.



Just wanted to put in something I found. Havent made the dress yet. Waiting till I can actually sew a straight line and make a rolled hem, but these are the two tuts I found online for making it

http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html

http://www.studiotantrum.com/instructions/FELIZ_Sew-Along_ENGLISH_1_reduce.pdf


----------



## Blyssfull

Hey Everyone,

Silly hubby left the laptop cord at his Canadian office when he was on business last week so I'm stuck using his desktop (which I rarely can get on cuz he's working all the time).

Read through quickly. Just wanted everyone with prayer requests to know I'm thinking about you guys and sending a word up to the Big Guy upstairs. BIG HUGS to you and all of your families.

Hope everyone enjoys their day!

--Beth


----------



## chellewashere

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



Saying prayers for both of you. Hope this freaky weather stops here soon.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~


I like everyone elses response how to fix. I just wanted to add that I love ORANGE. That is my favorite color and the way you bought them all in is just awesome



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.


Love them all. The Cinderella blue outfit is what Im thinking of making for DD since we are going in the end of August didnt want her to have to wear a really frilly gown the whole day.
What kind of fabric is on the slipper, only get a little peek but it looks awesome.



Adi12982 said:


> It isn't hoarding when it is neatly organized on a shelf, right? That is called a collection  I **may** have a problem collecting fabrics. I have 5 more *must* have's and then no more buying fabric unless I *need* it for a project.
> 
> My goal for today is to organize the office/craft room - I have a birthday and baby shower this Saturday I want/need to sew for and can't start til this room is cleaner. . . . hi ho, hi ho. . .


 Mine are still in totes and Im going with no def. not hoarding its organized so definitely a collection 



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!


So great!!



tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them



That came out too cute!! Love the whole recycled idea


----------



## GatorMama

Is there such a thing as toddler boys' crafts 'round these parts?


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> OK... I am glad we are in agreement...
> 
> So, my next question...
> 
> Do you think I can cut open the sides - almost up to the waist band...  then flip the front panel inside-out - hem it up further - so it's even with the next ruffle up - trim the hem?
> 
> Then chop off the bottom ruffle with the underskirt  - leave enough of the underskirt for hemming (which will be hidden under the next bottom ruffle)...
> 
> Then sew them back together at the side seams - but making the seam a little straighter so it doesn't flare out quite so much?  Or should I follow the flare and see how it looks on dd - then I can always bring it in if it doesn't look right?
> 
> Do you think I can do all of this with out touching the waistband???
> 
> Thanks for all of your help everyone - I really, really appreciate it!
> 
> D~



I would try to follow the angle of the pattern but looking at the picture again I am wondering if you take off a ruffle or two at the bottom if you will find that it doesn't need to come in at the seams. It may seem overly flared to you because its so long. When it's shorter it may be just right. Just a thought.



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.



Wow, you have been busy! Everything looks great.



tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them



I love these and would really love a tutorial! Are you using jersey knit? You should open an etsy shop, recycled, repurpose is all the rage right now! I'll bet you'll get a following and people will start sending you their Tees for you to make dresses out of.


----------



## cogero

enjoying the great weather today.

Going to put crud clothes and wade into DDs room and clean it. I keep asking but it doesn't get done and I want it finished and I hate cleaning so it must be annoying me a lot


----------



## chellewashere

Forgot to say ~~ thanks for everyone about doing the matching. Yeah I only have a couple of years where I can get away with it so Im gonna do it.
Love the matching family pictures too!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



That's great it wasn't too deep, although I'm sorry the incision had to go down so far.  I pray he heals quickly.  And I tend to agree with whoever said you're a survivor NOT the cause.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....




Ekkks!  Tornado season is my least favorite part of spring/summer, it's soooooo scary.  I'm sorry about the roof, but glad you all are okay.  We're building a tornado shelter into our basement in the new house, because they scare me so and DH thought it would help my anxiety.  I've never heard of so many fatalities due to tornados as I have this year, so scary!


----------



## NiniMorris

Evidently, there was a miscommunication about the Rosetta bag I made for the Relay for Life raffle.  Apparently, they want me to make two more to raffle off this weekend.  Unfortunately, I will not have my embroidery machine back in time to put the pink ribbon on it by this weekend.  And I doubt I will have the time to make two by Friday...

Oh well...not sure how that is going to play out, but it should be interesting!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Missed the move....Easter wasn't quite what I expected.  My grandma fell and broke a vertebrae in her neck and through so complications unexpectedly passed away.  I made it to the hospital in time but the whole day was spent there and traveling.  I know she is with her beautiful Savior whom she loved dearly so that makes it easier.



I am sorry for your loss but happy that she is with her Savior.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....


I will pray for the safety for all those in need.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the skirts I made my girls for Easter.  My older DD(11) picked out the fabric and then wanted something "shimmery" on top.  She wasn't exactly sure what she wanted but this is what we came up.  My more tomboy DD(8) didn't want anything "shimmery" and went with a nice simple solid band.


They are both just lovely and very pretty.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I made my DD her Easter dress out of the Simply Sweet pattern and the underdress from the Portrait Peasant...I love how they both came out and thankfully they are both alittle big, so she can wear them next spring also
> 
> It looks off center in the picture, but it is just the way she is holding it.


Adorable!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Does anyone know how to attach bows to the legs of diaper covers/bloomers? I have never done it before and have a request so I am trying to figure it out!


----------



## effervescent

froggy33 said:


> Oh yeah!  This is the first princess/movie my daughter has really taken to.  We watch it at least once a day.  When she saw the pillow she wanted to take it to bed right away!  It's too bad we won't be able to see her when we go in May.



We missed seeing 'Punzel in January so she's definitely on my to do list for Septemer.  My oldest DS decided that he was going to treat DD to BBB as an early birthday present when we go in Sept and she wants a 'Punzel dress for it.  That's going to be interesting!


----------



## Sapper383

tricia said:


> Well, if you had trouble with the Insa, the Feliz is much harder, so just take your time, and follow this tutorial along with the book.  You should be able to manage between the 2 of them. (That's what I had to do)



Thanks, the Feliz looks very hard, but I love how it looks.....I need to enlist the help of my Mam



chellewashere said:


> Just wanted to put in something I found. Havent made the dress yet. Waiting till I can actually sew a straight line and make a rolled hem, but these are the two tuts I found online for making it
> 
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html
> 
> http://www.studiotantrum.com/instructions/FELIZ_Sew-Along_ENGLISH_1_reduce.pdf



Thank you so much, I have just had a quick look and I think these will be a big help....thanks for taking the time to post for me



chellewashere said:


> Love them all. The Cinderella blue outfit is what Im thinking of making for DD since we are going in the end of August didnt want her to have to wear a really frilly gown the whole day.
> What kind of fabric is on the slipper, only get a little peek but it looks awesome.



Thank you. The slipper is made of a silver holographic material, it is quite stretchy and has a black backing.....don't know what it's called...sorry


----------



## dianemom2

Here is a little dress that I finished today.










Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.


----------



## mommymack

GatorMama said:


> Is there such a thing as toddler boys' crafts 'round these parts?



I sure hope so!  I am working on a "choo choo" shirt for my 2 year old son right now.  It looks great in my head, I hope the finished product turns out 1/2 as cute.


----------



## mommymack

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Gorgeous sewing room and I love the dress - it is definitely going into my (mental) inspiration file!


----------



## mphalens

WTMTQ (I think I got that right )

This thread is amazing!!!!  LOVE the Cinderella work dress!  Love the Cindy-inspired dress too!!!  Such a great idea for a hot August trip to BBB!!!!

For all those requesting prayers, mine are with you!  

So much more I want to comment on ... 





GatorMama said:


> Is there such a thing as toddler boys' crafts 'round these parts?



Had to quote this though ... I have two boys and I just got back into sewing/crafting for them ... 
I made my little guy a pair of decoupage dinosaur jeans last week ... I still want to learn how to applique to make a coordinating t-shirt to go with them... but here's a picture of the jeans .... 

Both of my boys like them so much they're already asking for other pairs ...


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Love the dress!  And I am so in awe of your *spacious* sewing room... mine is so tiny compared to yours.  I just love seeing everyone's machines too!  I just put the first coat of teal paint on my accent wall in my sewing room - hoping to get the second coat on tomorrow and get the stripes on this weekend.  

We should start a folder on the Disboutiquers Photobucket accout for sewing rooms.  




RMAMom said:


> I would try to follow the angle of the pattern but looking at the picture again I am wondering if you take off a ruffle or two at the bottom if you will find that it doesn't need to come in at the seams. It may seem overly flared to you because its so long. When it's shorter it may be just right. Just a thought..



I think I am going to do it this way first.  I've been procrastinating all day about ripping it apart.  Once I catch up - I am gonna go for it though.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

A teal accent wall sounds great!   I think the idea to start a sewing room photobucket account is great!

I have a question about the stripwork jumper.  Do most of you put the ruffle on the top of the bodice or just leave it off?  I am not sure what I want to do with it.  


BTW, I saw the comment about little boy's crafts and I wanted to say that I made tons of stuff for my two nephews this spring.  I made each of them three bowling shirts and three matching tshirts.  They each got Buzz Lightyear, Curious George and Cars sets to wear this summer.  I didn't make shorts to go with them because at the end of last summer I had picked up shorts (denim, black and khaki) at the Children's Place Outlet for 85 cents per pair!!!!  Plus they got other appliqued t-shirts too.


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> A teal accent wall sounds great!   I think the idea to start a sewing room photobucket account is great!
> 
> I have a question about the stripwork jumper.  Do most of you put the ruffle on the top of the bodice or just leave it off?  I am not sure what I want to do with it.
> 
> .



I put it there half the time and leave it off half the time.  It depends on the fabrics I am using and the look I am after.  

(sorry, no help what so ever!)

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Love your cupcake dress and the spacious sewing room!!  I'm hoping our home sells soon, because DH agreed to bump out my sewing room a little by adding to the front of our new home, so I'll have more space.  We can't start the building process till this darn house sells!! 



dianemom2 said:


> A teal accent wall sounds great!   I think the idea to start a sewing room photobucket account is great!
> 
> I have a question about the stripwork jumper.  Do most of you put the ruffle on the top of the bodice or just leave it off?  I am not sure what I want to do with it.
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw the comment about little boy's crafts and I wanted to say that I made tons of stuff for my two nephews this spring.  I made each of them three bowling shirts and three matching tshirts.  They each got Buzz Lightyear, Curious George and Cars sets to wear this summer.  I didn't make shorts to go with them because at the end of last summer I had picked up shorts (denim, black and khaki) at the Children's Place Outlet for 85 cents per pair!!!!  Plus they got other appliqued t-shirts too.



I second the idea of having an album of everyone's sewing spaces!  I already drool over all the sewing everyone does, what's one more thing to drool over!

As for ruffle or not to ruffle...I like the ruffle on the top, but my father in law said it made my daughter's Valentine's dress look "old fashioned".  Here it is...


----------



## mphalens

$50+ later and I'm home from Hobby Lobby 

Picked up some "Minnie inspired" cottons (1/4 yard each) to add to my Decoupage jeans stash ... Picked up a "disco dot" black with pink & red & white dots (I only know it's called Disco Dot b/c a friend used to have a boutique) ... but really it's a Minnie Dot  1/4 yard - but I might get more for a dress if I like it ...

Picked up t-shirts for a BG ...

Picked up some "mickey colored" beads so I can make a bracelet or two (in my spare time  )

Picked up a teflon sheet for applique technique ... (used the 40% off coupon)

Picked up 3 different color schemes of the multi-colored thread (rainbow, pastel rainbow & reds)

Picked up 4 spools of the wide rick-rack in Mickey Colors
Picked up a spool of the Fab 5 ribbon

Snagged a small backpack (lime green pokeydots) for $6.99 on sale for Sheriff Shortstuff to use to keep all his Leapfrog Tag stuff in ...

Now, if only my kids would stop driving me crazy, I might get to USE some of this stuff!!!!


Okay ... question - WHERE is the best place to buy a larger pack of the DARK iron on transfer inkjet paper????  I need to do a bunch of shirts!!!!  The pack at HobbyLobby only had 5 sheets and it was $10.99


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Is it bad that I got an e mail from Brother for a special mother's day offer of no interest until 2014 and I am actually considering a Quattro 6000D?


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it bad that I got an e mail from Brother for a special mother's day offer of no interest until 2014 and I am actually considering a Quattro 6000D?



I got that email too...I scanned over it quickly and deleted it!  I am way too weak to leave it in the inbox for long!

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it bad that I got an e mail from Brother for a special mother's day offer of no interest until 2014 and I am actually considering a Quattro 6000D?



That machine is AMAZING!!  I will be forever jealous of you!!  That reminds me I was going to ask if anyone has tried to purchase the single Disney designs Brother offers online now??  If so, do they stitch out well?


----------



## chellewashere

NiniMorris said:


> I got that email too...I scanned over it quickly and deleted it!  I am way too weak to leave it in the inbox for long!
> 
> Nini



Me too. Start justify things in my head and go NOOOOO then just hit delete before I can hit sounds great.


----------



## dianemom2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it bad that I got an e mail from Brother for a special mother's day offer of no interest until 2014 and I am actually considering a Quattro 6000D?



I've been yearning for one but I can't justify it.  My Ellageo works like a dream.


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Dress is sooo cute!! I have got to get started on the minnie stuff for our trip!!
J-E-A-L-O-U-S!! Love how huge your room is and I love the closet. 
I think I might have to over-take my sons room. Only problem is I have to get a table since the one Im using is our dining room table.

Does anyone have an opinion on this one? Im thinking of getting it
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Sewing-Craft-Cart-Cinnamon-Cherry-Finish/15690337


----------



## mommymack

mphalens said:


> WTMTQ (I think I got that right )
> 
> 
> I made my little guy a pair of decoupage dinosaur jeans last week ... I still want to learn how to applique to make a coordinating t-shirt to go with them... but here's a <can't quote links yet>....
> 
> Both of my boys like them so much they're already asking for other pairs ...



Those jeans are great!  You could do a freezer paper stencil to make coordinating t-shirts.  I have my first one drying right now, crossing my fingers that it works as well as the ones I have seen.


----------



## mommymack

That table looks great!  I just used an old banquet table.


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.



Great dress and sewing room.  Love the little cupcake



Diz-Mommy said:


> Love your cupcake dress and the spacious sewing room!!  I'm hoping our home sells soon, because DH agreed to bump out my sewing room a little by adding to the front of our new home, so I'll have more space.  We can't start the building process till this darn house sells!!
> 
> 
> 
> I second the idea of having an album of everyone's sewing spaces!  I already drool over all the sewing everyone does, what's one more thing to drool over!
> 
> As for ruffle or not to ruffle...I like the ruffle on the top, but my father in law said it made my daughter's Valentine's dress look "old fashioned".  Here it is...



Old fashioned must mean really, really cute to him. 



chellewashere said:


> Dress is sooo cute!! I have got to get started on the minnie stuff for our trip!!
> J-E-A-L-O-U-S!! Love how huge your room is and I love the closet.
> I think I might have to over-take my sons room. Only problem is I have to get a table since the one Im using is our dining room table.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this one? Im thinking of getting it
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Sewing-Craft-Cart-Cinnamon-Cherry-Finish/15690337



I have this one in the pine and I love it.  I have never closed it up mind you.  And I ended up leaving the wheels off cause I liked it a little lower and never planned on closing it cause it is in my sewing room anyway.


----------



## cogero

My goal this week or next is to better organize my sewing space. I have my whole basement but it is more of a studio. I have my scrapbooking and painting and mixed media and my sewing is in another section but I hate the table I am using.

I have 2 sets of expedit shelves from IKEA that I am thinking of putting plywood on top of. That or a counter top. I am using an old dining room table but it is round so it doesn't really work the best for my serger, PE770 and my sewing machine.

I need to finish the kids rooms first LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

newsI have sad, sad news
I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart


----------



## mphalens

ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



I'd  and probably  and probably 

My heart breaks for you


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I was able to snap a quick photo of the skirt on dd before school... what do you think?
> 
> There isn't any top stitiching on the front yet - since I am not sure if I am going to rip the skirt apart yet.  It does look adorable on her - but it's just so much longer than we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is that we could easily lose that whole bottom ruffle and it would still be pleanty long... maybe even take it in on the bottom sides a bit???  But I really want to do it without taking off the waistband - I'm afraid that I will totally ruin the skirt then.
> 
> Oh - and these photos were taken in my new sewing room - which is now primed.
> 
> 
> D~



I don't have that pattern and never will -- too many ruffles -- so I can not help you with why yours is so long.  Is your dd perhaps 4 ft 8 inches and you calculated the length as her being 8 ft 4 inches?

Anyhoo -- the skirt is gorgeous -- love your fabrics.  You always seem to make stunning fabric choices.  And I think it actually looks cute long.



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.


The Cindy workdress is awesome!  And I love the Insa but am sorry to hear it's tricky b/c I want to try it.  I will use old fabric as a tester to start with.  Tricia has done every pattern out of the book -- she needs to start doing tuts!!!  And love the Parisian fabric -- I keep wanting to buy it but have nothing to use it for.



Adi12982 said:


> It isn't hoarding when it is neatly organized on a shelf, right? That is called a collection  I **may** have a problem collecting fabrics. I have 5 more *must* have's and then no more buying fabric unless I *need* it for a project.
> 
> My goal for today is to organize the office/craft room - I have a birthday and baby shower this Saturday I want/need to sew for and can't start til this room is cleaner. . . . hi ho, hi ho. . .


But what do you do when you run out of *curio* cabinets for a collection?  My collection is overflowing!



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!


Great news about the size and depth.  Not lifting, showering or bending for 48 hours is a small price to pay if the surgeon has gotten it all.

My father died of pancreatic cancer and I was informed when I mentioned 
it in my health history that it is significant for me.  I didn't think much of it since I'm a female and figured I couldn't get pancreatic cancer, but it surely is linked to other cancers.


tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them


My ds would love the shirt -- the dress, not so much.  But I could take ds's old shirts and make them into dresses for dd.  Right, in my spare time



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.


Cute dress but what I am really envious of is all your space and particularly all your machines!  I am drooling!



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



Oh dear, are you OK?  My condolences.  My 9 yo wore his Nemo bowling shirt to the aquarium last week and didn't complain -- I was shocked!  But when he was 8 and I tried to get him to wear his Mickey bowling shirt to school his reply was "really Mom??? That would be embarrassing."  Can't win 'em all.


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



   
You know, you hear of things like that happening but you never expect it to happen to you... so, so, sad.


----------



## billwendy

Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear


----------



## chellewashere

tricia said:


> I have this one in the pine and I love it.  I have never closed it up mind you.  And I ended up leaving the wheels off cause I liked it a little lower and never planned on closing it cause it is in my sewing room anyway.


Awesome to know. I think this might be my I NEED it for Mommys day!!



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



Oh No  This to me is as bad as Now mom I know there is no Santa Claus


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



That's adorable.  What I really want are a pair of the Disney Birkenstock sandals but they are like $100!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



But why don't they come in MY size????


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Cute dress but what I am really envious of is all your space and particularly all your machines!  I am drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, are you OK?  My condolences.  My 9 yo wore his Nemo bowling shirt to the aquarium last week and didn't complain -- I was shocked!  But when he was 8 and I tried to get him to wear his Mickey bowling shirt to school his reply was "really Mom??? That would be embarrassing."  Can't win 'em all.




I love my machines.  They were all second hand but I shopped for them carefully and they are good machines.

My girls were 8 and 9 last time we were at Disney for a whole week.  They agreed to wear customs then.  However, when we were there in December for a day they would only agree to wear a Mickey tie dye.  At least I have a little niece that I can sew for.  I am not sure what I will do when she outgrows them in a few more years.  She just turned 4 so I think I can probably count on another 3 or 4 years.


----------



## billwendy

Seriously!!! I have a pair of mickey crocbands from the parks last year and I love them!!!

We are really getting there with Perrin's Big Give!!!! Thanks everyone!! Could really use eye spy bags, some flip flops,tie dye shirts,  maybe a tutu for juju (wouldnt that be adorable!) and little things like that to round it out!! Come on over if you can help!  you have to come over and see the outfit Ellen made - STAR WARS!!!!


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.


Oh I just love the dress! Your space is great! You have so much room! I can't wait to see it completed.
I have a sewing/crafting space but it's shared with the office and I'm flip flopping on my color choices. I'm definately doing horizontal multi stripes, just not sure if I want green or orange paired with slate and white  ....decisions, decisions. The furniture is all black and white and my storage is mainly green and white. Maybe I'll get some samples this weekend! You ladies are a wonderful motivation! 



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart


Oh terribly sad. I fear that day. You need a hug !


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Thank you all for the prayers!  Please keep them coming.  It is storming AGAIN here and a bad storm hit my mom's town and we had a hard time reaching her for several hours.  She is fine though!



cogero said:


> Oh sending prayers since that is my future home state, my aunt said she had horrible rain on Easter Sunday.



Thanks! Which part of the state are you moving to?  Welcome to Arkansas!



Sapper383 said:


> Here are some I have made for our September trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)



LOVE this dress!!!  She is bound to get tons of attention from the CM's and FGMIT



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



I am glad it was not too too bad (relative to what it could have been!!!)


Love the family picture and that everyone matched!  That is awesome!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!!



chellewashere said:


> Saying prayers for both of you. Hope this freaky weather stops here soon.



Thanks!  I hope your weather gets better soon too!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Great job!  I love how big your room is!!!


----------



## mphalens

Can someone give me a link for their favorite pillowcase dress tutorial/pattern?  I know, "no pattern needed" but I don't sew for little girls, remember   I have a friend that really wants me to make her 3T size daughter one and I'd love to try it ... but need some assistance ... and I don't have any clothes hanging around here to go by either ...
And my Mom's words were "What's a pillowcase dress?" so I don't think she'd be much help!


----------



## aimeeg

Sapper- LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cindy dresses. That is so cute. My girls did this before. They were Briar Rose and Working Girl Cindy before their makeovers. It was so much fun. 

Dianne- Your sewing room looks fantastic. I love that you have room to twirl. I only have about 90 sq ft. not that I am complaining though. I would love room to twirl. 

I will have to grab some pics of my sewing studio. (That's fancy for Mom Cave.)


----------



## aimeeg

I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops- 





















Since we have been home I was able to finish two things. 

Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet. 






This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!


----------



## teresajoy

I"m sorry, I started qouting  everything, but I'm exhausted, so I had to trim it down. There have been some absolutely gorgeous outfits posted!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes and prayers.  My family really appreciates them.  Every time someone says they are sorry for our loss, I tear up.  I think it was just b/c we weren't prepared to lose her.  She has been healthy.  My grandpa (her husband) has been very sick with cancer so we have been more prepared to lose him.  It is just very sad.  They have been married for 60 some years and he just seemed so lost at the hospital.  He was holding her hand and kissing her and crying.  It was hard to watch, but we know someone was watching out for her.  The doctors said she should have been paralyzed from the neck down immediately with the kind of break she had.  She got up and got tylenol a few times and everything.
> 
> I do feel fortunate to have gotten there in time.  Two of my uncles were flying in from New Jersey and Arizona and one of them just missed it by a few minutes and the other a couple of hours.  I felt really bad for them.
> 
> It is just a hard week.  My DH is at the funeral for the officer that was killed last week.  I couldn't leave my kids today with all of the other things going on this week.



I'm so very sorry about your Grandma.  I'm so glad you were able  to make it to her in time. 

Heather's husband  was at the funeral this morning too. I watched part of it on TV. So  very very sad. 




NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



I'm so glad it wasn't very big!  I pray that it  never comes back!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear


Those are much cuter, IMO, than regular crocs.  I actually am not fond of regular crocs and my children's schools never allowed them so it was never issue for us with the kids wanting any.  Instead I just forked over big bucks for light up Twinkle Toes b/c according to my dd all the kids at school have them.  When I picked her up yesterday I did a kid's feet inventory and didn't see a single pair!  They need to make some Disney Twinkle Toes!  I have a pair of Mary Jane crocs that are really cute (fortunatley the teeth marks from a puupy barely show) but they aren't as comfy as I expected.



mphalens said:


> Can someone give me a link for their favorite pillowcase dress tutorial/pattern?  I know, "no pattern needed" but I don't sew for little girls, remember   I have a friend that really wants me to make her 3T size daughter one and I'd love to try it ... but need some assistance ... and I don't have any clothes hanging around here to go by either ...
> And my Mom's words were "What's a pillowcase dress?" so I don't think she'd be much help!


I have links bookmarked but I have NEVER made a pillow case dress.  I keep wantiong to make one and bought fabric for a shirt, but have yet to make one so I can not vouvh for any of these links, but I can certainly share them -- then you can let me know which is best!
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Pillowcase-Dress
http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html

I'm sure you could also do a search and find others.  One I posted has no pics, but I liked the straight forward simplicity of the writing so saved it.




aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!


Everything is beautiful.  The crab outfits really catch my eye.  And I love the pants so I looked up Matilda Jane and they are a wee bit too pricey for my taste!  They really complete your outfits though.
And the Incredibles outfit is Incredible -- I don't see too much done with Incredibles.


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Can someone give me a link for their favorite pillowcase dress tutorial/pattern?  I know, "no pattern needed" but I don't sew for little girls, remember   I have a friend that really wants me to make her 3T size daughter one and I'd love to try it ... but need some assistance ... and I don't have any clothes hanging around here to go by either ...
> And my Mom's words were "What's a pillowcase dress?" so I don't think she'd be much help!




I have used this site before to make a couple of pillowcase dresses.
http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/?page_id=477

I thought they turned out a little big so you might need to check measurements.


----------



## Fruto76

aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!


Welcome back! Your creations are beautiful as always, but I especially love seeing your girls in them! They are adorable!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



Oh my gosh are those cute!


I asked this on the last thread but I think it got lost in the move. Can someone please link me to Aimee's skirt tutorial? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.  

I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!  

And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.  

Here's the final product:











Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



I love the skirt....but I love your comment about the 'pain' even more!  LOL

Nini


----------



## mphalens

aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!



Love all of it!!!  Love love love!!!  And those pants look super comfy!  I want a pair! 



VBAndrea said:


> Those are much cuter, IMO, than regular crocs.  I actually am not fond of regular crocs and my children's schools never allowed them so it was never issue for us with the kids wanting any.  Instead I just forked over big bucks for light up Twinkle Toes b/c according to my dd all the kids at school have them.  When I picked her up yesterday I did a kid's feet inventory and didn't see a single pair!  They need to make some Disney Twinkle Toes!  I have a pair of Mary Jane crocs that are really cute (fortunatley the teeth marks from a puupy barely show) but they aren't as comfy as I expected.
> 
> 
> I have links bookmarked but I have NEVER made a pillow case dress.  I keep wantiong to make one and bought fabric for a shirt, but have yet to make one so I can not vouvh for any of these links, but I can certainly share them -- then you can let me know which is best!
> http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Pillowcase-Dress
> http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> I'm sure you could also do a search and find others.  One I posted has no pics, but I liked the straight forward simplicity of the writing so saved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is beautiful.  The crab outfits really catch my eye.  And I love the pants so I looked up Matilda Jane and they are a wee bit too pricey for my taste!  They really complete your outfits though.
> And the Incredibles outfit is Incredible -- I don't see too much done with Incredibles.



Twinkle Toes ... I see those on at least 3 girls a day Tues-Thurs when I'm in schools coaching soccer... they're cute, but I agree, Disney ones would be very cool!

Thanks for the links!  I'll check them out after another cup of coffee (the little guy fell asleep early last night and then -lucky me - woke up at 1am and didn't go back to sleep really well until 5am ... needless to say, I need some toothpicks to keep my eyes open this morning! 



dianemom2 said:


> I have used this site before to make a couple of pillowcase dresses.
> http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/?page_id=477
> 
> I thought they turned out a little big so you might need to check measurements.



I found that one in my initial search ... and it seems like others agree that it runs big ... thanks for the link though!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



It looks great!!!!


----------



## GoofItUp

Love all the beautiful creations!  I've finished a few things but am waiting on a visit from my nieces so they can try them on and then I'll post pics.

I asked a question on the last thread that I think may have gotten lost in the excitement of the move, so I'm going to re-ask...

Does anyone have the Pfaff 7570 Sewing & Embroidery machine?  Or know anything about this brand?  I've found a used one on craigslist in my area listed for $750.  Here's the listing...

Pfaff Creative 7570 sewing & embroidery machine. Has accessories that were included when purchased. Also has one extra standard hoop and the Pfaff creative fantasy hoop. 
Includes PC designer 2.2 software with cable. 

5 blank memory cards 
2 Amazing Designs memory cards 
19 Pfaff creative fantasy cards 

Do you think this would be a good deal/good machine?


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



It looks great!  Your DD has a good eye for colors


----------



## dianemom2

GoofItUp said:


> Love all the beautiful creations!  I've finished a few things but am waiting on a visit from my nieces so they can try them on and then I'll post pics.
> 
> I asked a question on the last thread that I think may have gotten lost in the excitement of the move, so I'm going to re-ask...
> 
> Does anyone have the Pfaff 7570 Sewing & Embroidery machine?  Or know anything about this brand?  I've found a used one on craigslist in my area listed for $750.  Here's the listing...
> 
> Pfaff Creative 7570 sewing & embroidery machine. Has accessories that were included when purchased. Also has one extra standard hoop and the Pfaff creative fantasy hoop.
> Includes PC designer 2.2 software with cable.
> 
> 5 blank memory cards
> 2 Amazing Designs memory cards
> 19 Pfaff creative fantasy cards
> 
> Do you think this would be a good deal/good machine?




I don't have that machine but I did look it up.  It seems to get good reviews.  Most of the reviews talked more about sewing than embroidery.  The reviewers raved about how well this machine sews.  Apparently it has a wonderful "walking foot" that makes it really good on layers.  Completed sales on ebay with similar extras were over $1,000.


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!



Beautiful!! Love the wedding theme you have going on your page


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



Love it!! And I love your DD's taste. Orange ROCKS!!
If you feel up to it I still have 1/4 of my living room that needs to be painted


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> The Cindy workdress is awesome!  And I love the Insa but am sorry to hear it's tricky b/c I want to try it.  I will use old fabric as a tester to start with.  Tricia has done every pattern out of the book -- she needs to start doing tuts!!!  And love the Parisian fabric -- I keep wanting to buy it but have nothing to use it for.
> 
> My ds would love the shirt -- the dress, not so much.  But I could take ds's old shirts and make them into dresses for dd.  Right, in my spare time



Not so sure about me doing tutorials.  I usually just wing it .  Maybe I will try one the next time I make something from the book.  Or, one for the T-shirt dresses.




aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-



Everything is awesome as usual.



DMGeurts said:


> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



Glad you got it fixed.  Looks great.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks!!! 

Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these! 

It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .



I love the Ariel /outfit. My niece would flip for that.


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> Oh my gosh are those cute!
> 
> 
> I asked this on the last thread but I think it got lost in the move. Can someone please link me to Aimee's skirt tutorial? I would really appreciate it.



Here is a link to it 

Aimee's Skirt Tutorial


----------



## Granna4679

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Such a cute little minnie dress!  Love the cupcake in the minnie colors.  

And I really am envious of all of that space you have too!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



Ahhhh....why do they have to grow up????  Isn't there a "stay little" button we can push?



aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!



Love the outfits on your little girls Aimee.   Everything is really cute...especially the crab outfits.  Where did you go for your vacation?

Beautiful colors on the Ariel outfit too.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> Oh my gosh are those cute!
> 
> 
> I asked this on the last thread but I think it got lost in the move. Can someone please link me to Aimee's skirt tutorial? I would really appreciate it.


Saw Chiara already posted it to you after I dug through about ten poorly labeled tuts!


DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~


It looks great.  It sounds like too much work to re-do though -- you're braver than I am.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .


Ariel is beautiful.  I'm enjoying princess week!


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~


Wow that's a lot of work, but it looks great! I love the orange and pink combos. 



aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .


 Love it!


----------



## mkwj

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



I saw these too and thought they were so cute.  I want to get them for daughter, but would love to know the comfort level first.  Plus she has a very narrow foot.


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



that Came out really cute.  What pattern was it again?


----------



## aboveH20

Don't forget about pillowcases for GKTW.









Joann has solid flannel on sale for $2.49/yard, this Saturday, 4/30


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget about pillowcases for GKTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joann has solid flannel on sale for $2.49/yard, this Saturday, 4/30



I see you've been busy!  Would you mind telling me what size the finished project measures out to be?  I picked up 3/4 yard solid flannel in the remnant bin at Hancock, and the particular Hancock's I got it had their remnants at 75% off.  My to do list is currently too long to fit any in right now, but once I get completed with my projects and a my week of full time work is over I should be able to start doing some cases for GKTW.  I have two BGs to do (started one), a blanket for my sister, and teacher's gifts to finish -- though my totes are done and I already have coffee cozies, bookmarks and luggage tags inside so it's not the end of the world if I don't get bracelets and notebook covers made.


----------



## GoofItUp

dianemom2 said:


> I don't have that machine but I did look it up.  It seems to get good reviews.  Most of the reviews talked more about sewing than embroidery.  The reviewers raved about how well this machine sews.  Apparently it has a wonderful "walking foot" that makes it really good on layers.  Completed sales on ebay with similar extras were over $1,000.



Thanks for this info.  I had read some reviews that were positive, but I'm not very experienced and some of the info was Greek to me!    I'll have to think on it a little more, but I just might do it....I just might....


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> news start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart




 I'd be telling Kirsta, when you get a job to buy your own clothes, then you can be picky!! haha... luckily, so far, she still loves the customs, WHILE IN DISNEY. And packs it away when we get home.  



billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



They need adult sizes!! I wonder if you wear this style big? Like the other crocs. I'm not a huge fan, but I do wear them around the house. 



aimeeg said:


> That  Working Girl



Be careful what you call her...the prince might not like it! 



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to the second coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



"coat of pain" perfect name for painting!! Or was this a typo? 

I love the skirt. Did it come from YCMT?


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.


Adorable!  I love the fabric and I like the ruffle.


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Can someone give me a link for their favorite pillowcase dress tutorial/pattern?  I know, "no pattern needed" but I don't sew for little girls, remember   I have a friend that really wants me to make her 3T size daughter one and I'd love to try it ... but need some assistance ... and I don't have any clothes hanging around here to go by either ...
> And my Mom's words were "What's a pillowcase dress?" so I don't think she'd be much help!



When I made my first (because of being on this thread a few years ago) pillowcase dresses, I actually just used the width of a dress that fit the girls and then winged it to make Minnie Pillowcase Dresses. The Minnie patch on the front is actually one of those iron on patches that you get for fixing the knees in pants - I just cut it into the shape of a Mickey head - lol....







GoofItUp said:


> Love all the beautiful creations!  I've finished a few things but am waiting on a visit from my nieces so they can try them on and then I'll post pics.
> 
> I asked a question on the last thread that I think may have gotten lost in the excitement of the move, so I'm going to re-ask...
> 
> Does anyone have the Pfaff 7570 Sewing & Embroidery machine?  Or know anything about this brand?  I've found a used one on craigslist in my area listed for $750.  Here's the listing...
> 
> Pfaff Creative 7570 sewing & embroidery machine. Has accessories that were included when purchased. Also has one extra standard hoop and the Pfaff creative fantasy hoop.
> Includes PC designer 2.2 software with cable.
> 
> 5 blank memory cards
> 2 Amazing Designs memory cards
> 19 Pfaff creative fantasy cards
> 
> Do you think this would be a good deal/good machine?


Sorry I dont know anything about it - but it is fun to have an embroidery machine!!! I have a brother PE770 and I love it!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



I love your fabric!!!! So cute - is it from Joann's??

THat little Hannah and Sophee are just adorable - I LOVE all your outfits!!!!

D- skirt came out great!! I hope she loves it and wears it alot after all the trouble you went to!!


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt.    Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



I am glad it worked out!



cogero said:


> Here is a link to it
> 
> Aimee's Skirt Tutorial



Thank You!!


VBAndrea said:


> Saw Chiara already posted it to you after I dug through about ten poorly labeled tuts!!



Thank you Andrea, I appreciate the effort!


dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



Adorable and I like the ruffle!

Aimee, I somehow missed your beautiful creations but wanted to say that I am really enjoying seeing your pictures! Your outfits are beautiful.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!





aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .



You do such a wonderful job   I love how everything you make has such a fresh look 



billwendy said:


> When I made my first (because of being on this thread a few years ago) pillowcase dresses, I actually just used the width of a dress that fit the girls and then winged it to make Minnie Pillowcase Dresses. The Minnie patch on the front is actually one of those iron on patches that you get for fixing the knees in pants - I just cut it into the shape of a Mickey head - lol....



That is an adorable dress and super adorable little girl Wendy!  

I might just have to stop trash talking my Wal-Mart...I went there tonight to grab dishwashing detergent and snuch over to the crafting department just to see if the remodel was bringing anything new with it and lo and behold!!  FABRIC!!  I didn't buy anything, because I'm making myself use up some of my stash but they had quite a few Disney prints and some really pretty florals too...  I'll stop being a bitter betty about the whole fabric thing as long as they promise to keep things well stocked.  I'm probably going to end up kicking myself for not grabbing some Disney stuff while it's still there.  

*Where did y'all find that Mickey Comic Strip fabric?  I've looked everywhere and no luck.*


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Adi - that is my Hannah!!!! She's going to be 5 in June!! Dont blink or they grow up before you know it!!!

UPDATE ON PERRINS BIG GIVE!!
Hi Everyone!! Perrin's give is looking great!! Here is a special request!! Would anyone be willing to make a Jedi Robe for Perrin? I think it would be super special for him!!!
Could also REALLY Use Eye Spy Bags for Perrin and Juju( mom thought they'd love them), tie dye shirts, diaper bag for Alek, Maybe a shirt for mom (dad has 2, she has 1) - come on over!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=perrin&action=display&thread=44


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

A while back I saw a precious boys shirt that had "Princess Protection" on it. I would love to make something similar for my nephew for their trip. If it was yours or you know where the pic is would you please share with me? THANKS!!


----------



## dianemom2

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A while back I saw a precious boys shirt that had "Princess Protection" on it. I would love to make something similar for my nephew for their trip. If it was yours or you know where the pic is would you please share with me? THANKS!!





billwendy said:


> I love your fabric!!!! So cute - is it from Joann's??



I bought the fabric last month at Hancock.  They had some really cute stuff in there.  I tend not to shop there as much because Joanns is closer and I think they have better prices.

I saw that YCMT is having another sale.  You just type in the coupon code PRINCESS at checkout to get 15% off.


----------



## Adi12982

aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.


That is ADORABLE! 



billwendy said:


> Thanks Adi - that is my Hannah!!!! She's going to be 5 in June!! Dont blink or they grow up before you know it!!!



It is insane how fast they grow up.


----------



## dianemom2

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A while back I saw a precious boys shirt that had "Princess Protection" on it. I would love to make something similar for my nephew for their trip. If it was yours or you know where the pic is would you please share with me? THANKS!!




I knew I would mess up that multi-quote thing!

I have seen the design on Etsy.  I think it is really cute!


----------



## miprender

Sapper383 said:


> The Skirt Pattern is an Insa, from the 'Sewing Clothes kids love' book. I love the book, but as I'm no expert, I find it difficult at times to follow. Saying that I have just cut out the dress pieces to make a Feliz party Dress from the same book....I do however need to work out how to do the ruffles for the back, as these are not in the book.



Confession: I actually had purchased the book in December and after reading through it I returned it. I see the beautiful creations everyone makes but it just seemed to difficult for me



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



Great dress but I really love all your space.



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



 NO Customs...NO Disney



billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



I did see those and was so tempted to purchase them for DD, but my mom just purchased the Birki sandals for her so DH so no more shoes!



dianemom2 said:


> That's adorable.  What I really want are a pair of the Disney Birkenstock sandals but they are like $100!



I did splurge on them, but I am trying to break them in for our trip in July because I have NEVER spent that much on shoes before.



aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.



As always everything is beautiful!



VBAndrea said:


> Those are much cuter, IMO, than regular crocs.  I actually am not fond of regular crocs and my children's schools never allowed them so it was never issue for us with the kids wanting any.  Instead I just forked over big bucks for light up Twinkle Toes b/c according to my dd all the kids at school have them.  When I picked her up yesterday I did a kid's feet inventory and didn't see a single pair!  They need to make some Disney Twinkle Toes!  I have a pair of Mary Jane crocs that are really cute (fortunatley the teeth marks from a puupy barely show) but they aren't as comfy as I expected.



I spent months last year trying to get those Twinkle toe shoes for DD. It was a bribe since we moved her out of the bigger room so her brothers could have it and she got the smaller one.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 Looks great.... and have fun painting.



aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget about pillowcases for GKTW.



That's alot of sewing. Great job on the pillows.




dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



I like the ruffle too. It came out great.



_AND my wonderful DH has the day off from school tomorrow and said I can sew all day and he would take care of the kids.   With only 84 days to go and still alot to do I am getting a little paniky._


----------



## PurpleEars

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> *Please pray for my state.*  We spent quite a bit of time in our safe closet tonight as a huge tornado passed within just a few miles of our house.  The amount of HUGE hail we got was amazing.  It was as though we had an ice machine in our yard!  I am half afraid that our new roof is destroyed!!!
> 
> Other areas of our state were hit very hard with tornadoes touching down tonight!  There are at least 3 fatalities confirmed and dozens of people in critical condition.  Initial reports are saying an F5 hit one of our small towns and leveled most of it -- destroying 50-80 houses.  They haven't been able to confirm it yet due to roads being blocked by major trees that were knocked down.  The first responders are asking for able bodied volunteers with chainsaws to come help rescue trapped people.  It is just awful!  Just 10 miles away several schools were destroyed as well as houses.  It was as though tornadoes were EVERYWHERE tonight.
> 
> This all comes on the heals of a horrible storm 2 weeks ago that killed 7 people in our state -- including our neighbor's sister and 7 year old nephew when a tree fell on their house.  They found him cradled in his mom's arms -- they figure the storms scared him and mom climbed in bed with him to help him sleep.  The 18 month old little girl was still asleep in her crib when our neighbor (her aunt) found her the next morning.  And then we had storms again last week that caused more damage -- we lost a tree in the storms.  It hit our neighbor's house but thankfully with minor damage -- fence and gutter.
> 
> And they are predicting more storms tomorrow night....



Oh my! I am sorry to hear about the destruction that has occurred due to the storms. I will continue to pray for families being affected by the storms.



Sapper383 said:


> You've all been so busy...I've only been away for the weekend, I come back and there is a new thread.....to page 11..wow
> 
> Love all the outfits, you are all so clever
> 
> Here are some I have made for our september trip...
> 
> DD6 in her Cinderella work dress ( to wear to the BBB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Cinderella inspired Dress ( love CarlaC her instructions were fab)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skirt and Top. I found the skirt quite tricky, I'm not that experienced and fine Carla's patterns much easier to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dress is for Chef de France, no model as I still have a bit of work to do on it, but love the material and like the way it has turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have quite afew outfits and tshirts to do, but pleased I've made a start.



Great outfits!



NaeNae said:


> UPDATE ON DS
> DS just called and they are through with the procedure.  His cancer was right below his temple along the hair line.  They had to cut all the way to the jaw line in order to get a flap to close the incision.  He did find out it was less than 1mm deep, about a 1/2mm, so that is good news.  Anything 1mm or deeper runs a higher risk of it going to lymph nodes.  He can't shower, lift, bend over or lay flat for 48 hours.  Good thing he likes to sleep in the recliner!  The doctor did tell him that melanoma, breast cancer and pancreatic cancer are all connected.  So I guess I'm to blame, since I'm a breast cancer survivor.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers!



Glad to hear that it was small and was caught early. Please don't blame yourself for what happened!



tricia said:


> another little recycled dress I finished up last night.  I really like these, too bad I don't have any little girls in the family to give them too, and the boys really don't want to wear them



The t-shirt part reminds me of the waiting area for the Nemo ride!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.



I really like the dress! Wow you have a beautiful sewing space!



dianemom2 said:


> I have a question about the stripwork jumper.  Do most of you put the ruffle on the top of the bodice or just leave it off?  I am not sure what I want to do with it.



I have not done a stripwork jumper with that ruffle. I guess I like the "cleaner" look around the neckline better. I am sure it is just a case of personal preference though, since I have seen lots of dresses that look great with the ruffle.



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart



Oh dear! I am sorry to hear that.



aimeeg said:


> I have a few things to share. We went away for Easter Vacation. I made my girls a few custom tops-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have been home I was able to finish two things.
> 
> Incredibles set is looking for a home. Although . . . I really love it so it might find a home in my DD's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!



Looks like your family had a great trip. The other customs are beautiful like usual!



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and advise yesterday.
> 
> I ended up cutting both side seams of the skirt - taking it in about a half inch on each side.  Then I cut off the bottom ruffle, hemmed up the underskirt so it only hangs down under that last ruffle about an inch.  Then I flipped the front panel inside out and rehemmed it to where the new last ruffle measured out to - trimmed all the excess frabric to 1/4".  I had dd try it on, and then I top stitched.  Considering how much I had to rework it, I think it turned out great!
> 
> And for the record - dd picked out this fabric.  I told them they could choose their own fabrics, I didn't like this one as much as some others, but it was dd's favorite - and DH said it was OK - so that's what she got.
> 
> Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am heading upstairs to put the 2nd coat of pain on the sewing room and my next project will be my oldest dd's skirt. Once I get all these skirts done, then I can go back to sewing dolly clothes and BGs.
> 
> D~



I like the colour combination. I am glad you were able to make the necessary changes to make the skirt fit well.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .



I am sure lots of little girls would love to have that outfit!



aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget about pillowcases for GKTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joann has solid flannel on sale for $2.49/yard, this Saturday, 4/30



Wow you have been very busy! I am sure GKTW will be delighted with your wonderful gift!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



Good job. Am I the only one sensing an orange theme in the last couple of days?



dianemom2 said:


> I bought the fabric last month at Hancock.  They had some really cute stuff in there.  I tend not to shop there as much because Joanns is closer and I think they have better prices.
> 
> I saw that YCMT is having another sale.  You just type in the coupon code PRINCESS at checkout to get 15% off.



Thanks for the YCMT code - though I am sure my wallet won't be happy about that!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!    

And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hope everyone who is in the storms path tonight stays safe!


----------



## mommymack

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!



Yikes! That sounds like something my 6 year old would do.


----------



## NiniMorris

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!




LOL, my Special Needs son had a habit of putting beads in his ear. We were averaging a visit a week to the er.  He even had his own ER doc!  Luckily he finally outgrew that !



mommy2mrb said:


> Hope everyone who is in the storms path tonight stays safe!



I have my daughter and son in law spending the night in our basement tonight.  My two youngest are asleep on the couches in the livingroom so we can make a quick trip down.  One of my other sons is on his way to visit for the night.  My oldest son and his family aren't concerned....hopefully they will be fine!

I have been watching the news ever since we got in from church tonight...lots of praying going on in our house to see if we can pray it away...so far, not much luck!


Nini


----------



## aimeeg

Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel. 






I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer. 

In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."


----------



## squirrel

miprender said:


> Confession: I actually had purchased the book in December and after reading through it I returned it. I see the beautiful creations everyone makes but it just seemed to difficult for me



I got my copy for Christmas.  I too have looked through the book and it's sitting on my shelf.  I'm also a little scared to try it out.  The patterns do seem more complicated.

I'm not taking it back, I'm just waiting a bit until I feel ready to try one.  Maybe after I try making my own pattern like the Vida.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

squirrel said:


> I got my copy for Christmas.  I too have looked through the book and it's sitting on my shelf.  I'm also a little scared to try it out.  The patterns do seem more complicated.
> 
> I'm not taking it back, I'm just waiting a bit until I feel ready to try one.  Maybe after I try making my own pattern like the Vida.




=) Glad I am not alone. I am still trying to find time to try the Feliz. I did the Vida and it turned out very well, I was so proud of myself. My problem is finding the time! Between Etsy orders, my 3 kids and DH, homeschooling my oldest, cleaning house and working part time as a RN I am completely out of time! One of these days I will try it.... just have to get brave and get time


----------



## VBAndrea

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!


Oh dear!  I'm sure the inside of her ear sparkles now!  My dd swallowed a penny when she was three or four years old.  There are two things NOT to swallow -- pennies and batteries.  She did it b/c she watching the Curious George show where he swallowed a puzzle piece and got to go to the hospital and she wanted the attention of going to the hospital.  We just went to the clinic and she hated getting an x-ray so she never swallowed a thing after that (and it was already in her intestine -- frankly we didn't even know if we should believe her or not, but it was there).



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."


I am normally not fond of SW as I just don't like the colors, but I think yours is one of the prettiest I have ever seen!
I was actually happy that my dd didn't want to go to BBB.  I think she thought the obligatory bun was the only hairstyle you could get and she hates buns, which is why Cinderella does not rank as a favorite princess of hers.  Anyhoo, very sorry about the anticipated pink hair.



squirrel said:


> I got my copy for Christmas.  I too have looked through the book and it's sitting on my shelf.  I'm also a little scared to try it out.  The patterns do seem more complicated.
> 
> I'm not taking it back, I'm just waiting a bit until I feel ready to try one.  Maybe after I try making my own pattern like the Vida.


I bought mine right before Christmas.  It sat on the shelf until about a month ago when I pulled out the Feliz just to trace the curve on the neckline onto a variation of a SS I was making.  I really want to make the Dtorje (?sp) trousers in a corduroy I have and want to make the Insa, but I am scared  The Vida was easy b/c I had two tuts to help out.  I do really want to try the Insa skirt as well.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> D- skirt came out great!! I hope she loves it and wears it alot after all the trouble you went to!!



That dress is adorable!  So is the baby - of course!  

Thanks - I hope she wears it a lot too.  



NiniMorris said:


> I have my daughter and son in law spending the night in our basement tonight.  My two youngest are asleep on the couches in the livingroom so we can make a quick trip down.  One of my other sons is on his way to visit for the night.  My oldest son and his family aren't concerned....hopefully they will be fine!
> 
> I have been watching the news ever since we got in from church tonight...lots of praying going on in our house to see if we can pray it away...so far, not much luck!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am praying that you (and everyone else in the path) are OK.



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



I love this!  Sorry about the pink hair...  maybe some day they'll be embarassed about it - then you can laugh.  



aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .



Ariel is so cute!

Sorry, I didn't quote the pics from your trip - but everything is adorable... it's so fun seeing them in matching outfits!  I loved matching my girls when they were little - for that matter - they matched every day of their lives until they were about 5 or 6... it was so much fun!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



I love this fabric!  What a fun dress!



SallyfromDE said:


> "coat of pain" perfect name for painting!! Or was this a typo?
> 
> I love the skirt. Did it come from YCMT?



LOL - it was a typo - but a fitting typo.  



mkwj said:


> that Came out really cute.  What pattern was it again?




Yes, the skirt was from YCMT - I believe it's the Audrey ruffle skirt.  Honestly, the most time consuming part was ruffling and putting the ruffles on... remaking the skirt only took me about a half hour.  


Put the "stripes" on the paint in the sewing room last night - I am anxious to pull the tape off this morning and get some new photos.    Next up is the new carpet, and then DH will be installing the counter top - which is all cut to size and ready to go in...  I am cautiously estimating that maybe by the weekend, I'll be able to move in - but it will really depend on DH's ambition level.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> You do such a wonderful job   I love how everything you make has such a fresh look
> 
> 
> 
> That is an adorable dress and super adorable little girl Wendy!
> 
> I might just have to stop trash talking my Wal-Mart...I went there tonight to grab dishwashing detergent and snuch over to the crafting department just to see if the remodel was bringing anything new with it and lo and behold!!  FABRIC!!  I didn't buy anything, because I'm making myself use up some of my stash but they had quite a few Disney prints and some really pretty florals too...  I'll stop being a bitter betty about the whole fabric thing as long as they promise to keep things well stocked.  I'm probably going to end up kicking myself for not grabbing some Disney stuff while it's still there.
> 
> *Where did y'all find that Mickey Comic Strip fabric?  I've looked everywhere and no luck.*



I found my Mickey Comic Strip at Joanns.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!



Yikes! Glad she is OK.



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



Beautiful!!  "Doe White" is my 2 yr old grand daughters favorite!

My thoughts and prayers to all of you affected by the storms, they are headed here to the north east today but shouldn't amount to more than strong thunder storms. Just heartbreaking for all involved.


----------



## Zeebs

WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,

I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.

The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.






Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of all your great stuff.  

Good thoughts go with all those who need them as well.  Especially wanted to comment on the "it must be my fault" on her son getting cancer.  You know that it isn't and if your parents had said that line when you got it you would have been very upset, please don't blame yourself.

Kirsten


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> When I made my first (because of being on this thread a few years ago) pillowcase dresses, I actually just used the width of a dress that fit the girls and then winged it to make Minnie Pillowcase Dresses. The Minnie patch on the front is actually one of those iron on patches that you get for fixing the knees in pants - I just cut it into the shape of a Mickey head - lol....


 Wendy the dress is great, but those cheeks are just adorable! 



aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget about pillowcases for GKTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joann has solid flannel on sale for $2.49/yard, this Saturday, 4/30


 Thanks for the heads up on flannel  I am going to grab some flannel Saturday and try the pillow cases sometime soon. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.


 Love it.  



dianemom2 said:


> I saw that YCMT is having another sale.  You just type in the coupon code PRINCESS at checkout to get 15% off.


 Thanks!  I have an ever growing wish list on YCMT. 



PurpleEars said:


> Good job. Am I the only one sensing an orange theme in the last couple of days?


 I noticed that, too. I usually don't gravitate towards orange, but I love seeing the combinations you have all come up with. It's so summery. 



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."


 Beautiful Snow White! 
As far as BBB, I always giggle inside when I see the girls with dark hair come out with the blonde ponytails. I am surprised my dd9 has not wanted  the blonde hair in our past trips. I guess they think it is more princess-y.  
The first time my older DD did BBB, she did the "star" one with crazy hair. She was 10 or 11 at he time, so it was really ok with me. Plus she wasn't in Princess attire. The day my now 9 yo wants to change from princess will make me cry. Right now she still loves it, and I know I am lucky because she's still into them at 9.
Your girls will look fabulous with pink hair. 



DMGeurts said:


> Put the "stripes" on the paint in the sewing room last night - I am anxious to pull the tape off this morning and get some new photos.    Next up is the new carpet, and then DH will be installing the counter top - which is all cut to size and ready to go in...  I am cautiously estimating that maybe by the weekend, I'll be able to move in - but it will really depend on DH's ambition level.
> 
> D~


You must be beyond thrilled! I bet you are all set up by Mother's day!


----------



## cydswipe

missed the move... here now!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.








Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress




Here is the back




And here is the reverse of her dress





Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.




And the reverse





And here is the dress for a customer


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> And here is the dress for a customer



CUTE everything!  But, I am especially lovin' the Jessie outfit!

OK - so I couldn't resist showing you all the stripes I put in my sewing room last night - they turned out so awesome - if I do say so myself!  

Please keep in mind that we are still "under construction" though - it's a mess!





And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:





D~


----------



## cogero

so many cool things. I know someone asked me a while back what pattern I used on the tinkerbell skirt I did.

This is actually the basis of the pattern I have been using a lot lately. I just love the look and ease of it.

May Day Skirt Tutorial 

What I have actually done is combine a bunch of different tutorials and patterns that I like to come with the style of skirt I like. One of the reasons I love this one is it is no gathering it comes from the waist band. 

The only thing I generally have to do is figure out how wide and long to cut my fabric.


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> Confession: I actually had purchased the book in December and after reading through it I returned it. I see the beautiful creations everyone makes but it just seemed to difficult for me



I guess some of the can be difficult, but I like the challenge of a new pattern and figuring it out etc.  If I am unsure I just use some cheap fabric from stash, or a sheet to get things straightened out in my head.  Then once you have made something once, it gets easier.




PurpleEars said:


> The t-shirt part reminds me of the waiting area for the Nemo ride!



I hadn't thought about Nemo, but you are so right, and I can picture it now.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!



OMG, lucky for me my boys never stuck anything where it didn't belong, or swallow anything they really shouldn't have. (except maybe dirt)



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



Great set.  And I too could never understand why the girls would get the horrible pink hair.  Guess it's not usually the mom's choice, and sometimes it just doesn't matter how you raise them, they end up with their own ideas. 



Zeebs said:


> WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,
> 
> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of all your great stuff.
> 
> Good thoughts go with all those who need them as well.  Especially wanted to comment on the "it must be my fault" on her son getting cancer.  You know that it isn't and if your parents had said that line when you got it you would have been very upset, please don't blame yourself.
> 
> Kirsten



Very handsome hat on a handsome boy.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.



Everything is great.  Love the little blue crocs in this shot.  And all that reversible, talk about double duty, super job.



DMGeurts said:


> CUTE everything!  But, I am especially lovin' the Jessie outfit!
> 
> OK - so I couldn't resist showing you all the stripes I put in my sewing room last night - they turned out so awesome - if I do say so myself!
> 
> Please keep in mind that we are still "under construction" though - it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Awesome, and I love the fabric you chose.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Matilda Jane can be a bit pricey but it's addictive! LOL The straightees are beyond comfy. My girls don't wear pants but they love these!
> 
> It's Princess Week in our house. So, here is Ariel . . .


Amiee,
I love the idea of princess week, very creative.  I think we may have to do a pirate week but the boys just aren't into the customs.  The outfits all are so fresh looking and great fabric choices.  I am sending you a PM.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.


Diane, I love the jumper and the bottom ruffle just ties into the rest of the dress.  I am glad you put it on.



billwendy said:


> When I made my first (because of being on this thread a few years ago) pillowcase dresses, I actually just used the width of a dress that fit the girls and then winged it to make Minnie Pillowcase Dresses. The Minnie patch on the front is actually one of those iron on patches that you get for fixing the knees in pants - I just cut it into the shape of a Mickey head - lol....


Wendy, I didn't know that you never made a pillowcase dress.  Then again, I never had either.  I love it and your attention to detail.


aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.


Congrats on the reservations!  Glad you get to go back!!!    Once again, I love the freshness.  We only wear T's that cover the shoulders to stop the sunburns but I may have to rethink that idea.  I just love these outfits.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow -already on thread 25!!! So many beautiful creations!!!
> 
> And a little OT - I hope your children leave the "bling" on the customs - my 7 yr old spent the day at the ENT removing a "jewel" that had ended up in her ear!!  That is one expensive rhinestone now!!!


DS went to the Dr for a cold and when they checked his ears he had 3 pencil top erasers in his ears!  Now we know why he was screaming at us.



ireland_nicole said:


> newsI have sad, sad news
> I've been trying to meet multiple commitments sewing wise this week- finished 4 burp cloths for cupcakes, 2 big brother t shirts, made dd a new shirt and turned her previous dress into a matching skirt, and then IT happened... I was getting ready to start ds's shirt, and he walked in and said- mom, I'm not wearing that- customs are for babies!  Oh, my heart


Nicole, try a huge amount of guilt.  The boys wear what I make because it makes me happy.  Happy wife makes for a happy life.  Happy mom also applies.


----------



## jessica52877

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A while back I saw a precious boys shirt that had "Princess Protection" on it. I would love to make something similar for my nephew for their trip. If it was yours or you know where the pic is would you please share with me? THANKS!!



Jeanne (Jham) got one for Luke. I am pretty sure she ordered it from etsy. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/6521001...ion&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

I am not positive if that is the seller or if that is where it actually came from but here is a picture.


----------



## aimeeg

Here is the funny thing about pink hair. I was a very "creative" teenager. The only color hair I did not have was green.  When I was 15 I had HOT PINK hair. It's how I snagged my husband. He saw me in the hall and said, "she's the one." LOL Sixteen years later hair is not hot pink anymore. Now one of our bedroom walls is! 

Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Zeebs said:


> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten


Kirsten,
Your little guy is adorable.  Keep up the practice and get started on something easy.  Easy pants are fun and super quick to make.  Good luck.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the reverse of her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress for a customer


Wow, now wonder you haven't been here, you have been very busy.  Love it all but the jessie dress is my favorite.


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> Here is the funny thing about pink hair. I was a very "creative" teenager. The only color hair I did not have was green.  When I was 15 I had HOT PINK hair. It's how I snagged my husband. He saw me in the hall and said, "she's the one." LOL Sixteen years later hair is not hot pink anymore. Now one of our bedroom walls is!
> 
> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .



Oh I am totally in love with this one.


----------



## princesssfws

jessica52877 said:


> Jeanne (Jham) got one for Luke. I am pretty sure she ordered it from etsy.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/6521001...ion&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> I am not positive if that is the seller or if that is where it actually came from but here is a picture.



I bought the Princess Protection shirt from this etsy seller.  Super easy to work w/ and fast shipping.  My boy and DH are going to wear them when the baby wears her Aurora SimplySweet dress and the older girls wear their bling shirts.


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> I got my copy for Christmas.  I too have looked through the book and it's sitting on my shelf.  I'm also a little scared to try it out.  The patterns do seem more complicated.
> 
> I'm not taking it back, I'm just waiting a bit until I feel ready to try one.  Maybe after I try making my own pattern like the Vida.



The Vida was not too bad. I used the online tutorial, but the book just scared me



Zeebs said:


> WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,
> 
> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



Cute



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.



Love all the dresses!



DMGeurts said:


> Please keep in mind that we are still "under construction" though - it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Looks like it will be a fun room to sew in. I love the fabric you picked.



cogero said:


> so many cool things. I know someone asked me a while back what pattern I used on the tinkerbell skirt I did.
> 
> This is actually the basis of the pattern I have been using a lot lately. I just love the look and ease of it.
> 
> May Day Skirt Tutorial
> .



Thanks for  the link.



tricia said:


> I guess some of the can be difficult, but I like the challenge of a new pattern and figuring it out etc.  If I am unsure I just use some cheap fabric from stash, or a sheet to get things straightened out in my head.  Then once you have made something once, it gets easier.
> .



My problem is I am too impatient. And since I had already purchased so many online patterns I figured I would just return the book and try something else that is at my level.


----------



## mkwj

OMG everybodies creations are adorable.  My dd loves all the princess dresses.  I am in the beginning stages of trying to figure out what to make my kids for our trip.  I would love for them to match but boys and girls can be hard.  My son will be 6, but will wear whatever.  He loves when I make him stuff.


----------



## candicenicole19

I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!  

We are under a tornado warning and it is raining so hard right now and the lights are flickering so i grabbed the laptop and the baby and we are hanging out in the basement where it is cooler because when the lights go out the air does as well!  It is SO muggy!  Anyway, Just wanted to share a few more designs   I am working on a few step sister and villian outfits next and am super excited about them.  My girls LOVED them at 1900 and I can not wait until they see the outfits made with the stepsisters on them! 


I also read that there are a few people who wanted to try the Insa skirt. I wanted to add that it is SUPER EASY to make. All of these are the Insa skirt pattern. I made a change to the waist band because I didnt want it to be very long but otherwise it is a great pattern which can be made simple (Snow White) or add lots of applique like the others.  It is a great pattern and one of the easier ones to follow!  Just make sure you PIN the layers together to make sure they are all going to fit together and make sure you use measurments for the waist and hips as there is not much wiggle room because it is a more fitted skirt.













































Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.


----------



## mkwj

candicenicole19 said:


> Those are adorable.  I wish my machine could applique that big.  My largest hoop is a 5x7.  I keep reading about a split design, but I am too scared to try it.
> 
> What area are you in.  Stay safe.


----------



## mkwj

Another question,  Where do most of you get your appliques from.  Your disney ones.


----------



## candicenicole19

I am in Northern Maryland Close to the PA line. Seems like the worst of it has crossed over to PA now which is good for me but praying they are all ok!  

I have heard about the split designs as well but I have never tried them. I would LOVE to tho Wish I knew where to find them.  I honestly do not even know my hoop size. They are done in the large hoop.  I know I have a mega hoop as well but it is super skinny (Same width as the large hoop) so I can not make them that much larger.  I only do them larger because it is easier on me lol I dont like to cut out small appliques!

Thank you for your kind words about my outfits


----------



## candicenicole19

Well my favorite applique designs are Heathersues!  HErs are the EASIEST ones to follow. I make some of them myself but they are ones with lots of steps and color changes because I have not mastered making them yet. Others I purchase from a few different sellers!  PM me and I will send you the links


----------



## lynnanddbyz

HELP!!!!!

Sorry to shout.  But I hope to get some answers fast.  I have been looking for a new machine for a while.  My last one gave out and I bought a Walmart brother to last until I could afford/find what I want.  I want a heavy duty machine I can use and use and abuse(with use) and it last.  Just a sewing machine.  I have an embroidery machine.  I also have a brother serger (actually it is on permeant loan from mom she got tired of having to rethread it and threatened to through it out the door. I saved it.)  I can do okay with it but once it is unthreaded it can take hours to get it to sew right again. ( I am NOT stretching the truth here).  

Getting to the point.  I have found a Huskylock 936 (looks similar to a s25) on Craigslist.  Is this a good machine?  What can I do with it?  right now I just finish seams with mine.  Can it do a striaght stitch?  The Husqvarna site said it will sew denim and heavy weight fabric.  Please help.  I need a new machine but don't want to waste my time if this is not going to be what I want.  I NEEEEED a new sewing machine.  I would like a good serger.  I don't know anything about these machines and am going blind right now.  Thank you ladies for all of your help


----------



## candicenicole19

lynnanddbyz said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to shout.  But I hope to get some answers fast.  I have been looking for a new machine for a while.  My last one gave out and I bought a Walmart brother to last until I could afford/find what I want.  I want a heavy duty machine I can use and use and abuse(with use) and it last.  Just a sewing machine.  I have an embroidery machine.  I also have a brother serger (actually it is on permeant loan from mom she got tired of having to rethread it and threatened to through it out the door. I saved it.)  I can do okay with it but once it is unthreaded it can take hours to get it to sew right again. ( I am NOT stretching the truth here).
> 
> Getting to the point.  I have found a Huskylock 936 (looks similar to a s25) on Craigslist.  Is this a good machine?  What can I do with it?  right now I just finish seams with mine.  Can it do a striaght stitch?  The Husqvarna site said it will sew denim and heavy weight fabric.  Please help.  I need a new machine but don't want to waste my time if this is not going to be what I want.  I NEEEEED a new sewing machine.  I would like a good serger.  I don't know anything about these machines and am going blind right now.  Thank you ladies for all of your help



I have a Husqvarna Sewing machine/ Embord Machine and it was wonderful but I dont have any help on the one you are asking about.  If you are just looking for a basic sewing machine, I would stick with a Singer they cost less and do the job well and hold up well!  

Did want to ask what brother serger you have. I have a brother serger and wanted to see if there is something I could help with. Stinks to have to purchase a new serger when you have one already!  

Also, If anyone needs help on the Feliz or the Insa, you can PM me!  They are my 2 favorite patterns and Id be happy to help anywhere I can!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

candicenicole19 said:


> Also, If anyone needs help on the Feliz or the Insa, you can PM me!  They are my 2 favorite patterns and Id be happy to help anywhere I can!



YEAH! so glad you offered to do this and I will take you up on it for sure!  Your Feliz dresses inspired me to buy the book "sewing clothes kids love" just so I can have those patterns...

Sent you a PM because I already have a ?


----------



## candicenicole19

tinkerbell3747 said:


> YEAH! so glad you offered to do this and I will take you up on it for sure!  Your Feliz dresses inspired me to buy the book "sewing clothes kids love" just so I can have those patterns...
> 
> Sent you a PM because I already have a ?



Just responded  Always happy to help!


----------



## Fruto76

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the reverse of her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress for a customer


Oh my! These are gorgeous! I can't even pick a favorite, they are all great. 


DMGeurts said:


> CUTE everything!  But, I am especially lovin' the Jessie outfit!
> 
> OK - so I couldn't resist showing you all the stripes I put in my sewing room last night - they turned out so awesome - if I do say so myself!
> 
> Please keep in mind that we are still "under construction" though - it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Oh I love the stripes and your fabric choice. I bet it's going to be a fun room to create in. 


cogero said:


> so many cool things. I know someone asked me a while back what pattern I used on the tinkerbell skirt I did.
> 
> This is actually the basis of the pattern I have been using a lot lately. I just love the look and ease of it.
> 
> May Day Skirt Tutorial
> 
> What I have actually done is combine a bunch of different tutorials and patterns that I like to come with the style of skirt I like. One of the reasons I love this one is it is no gathering it comes from the waist band.
> 
> The only thing I generally have to do is figure out how wide and long to cut my fabric.


 Thanks for that tut! It looks like a great pattern. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS went to the Dr for a cold and when they checked his ears he had 3 pencil top erasers in his ears!  Now we know why he was screaming at us.


 Yikes! What is it with boys and ears. My kid stuck rocks in his ear at school one day9kindergarten). The only reason I knew about it was becasue I happened to be volunteering that day and a little tattle tale told me she saw him do it at nap time.  Apparently he stuck them in his pocket at recess and he said he didn't want to listen to that little girl so he put them in his ear.  That was a fun trip to he ER 



aimeeg said:


> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .


 Love it. 



candicenicole19 said:


> I
> I also read that there are a few people who wanted to try the Insa skirt. I wanted to add that it is SUPER EASY to make. All of these are the Insa skirt pattern. I made a change to the waist band because I didnt want it to be very long but otherwise it is a great pattern which can be made simple (Snow White) or add lots of applique like the others.  It is a great pattern and one of the easier ones to follow!  Just make sure you PIN the layers together to make sure they are all going to fit together and make sure you use measurments for the waist and hips as there is not much wiggle room because it is a more fitted skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Sorry I had to cut down the photos, I was over the 25 limit. But wow. Maybe I'll have to add the Insa to my lllooonnnggg list of wants. These are great. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to shout.  But I hope to get some answers fast.  I have been looking for a new machine for a while.  My last one gave out and I bought a Walmart brother to last until I could afford/find what I want.  I want a heavy duty machine I can use and use and abuse(with use) and it last.  Just a sewing machine.  I have an embroidery machine.  I also have a brother serger (actually it is on permeant loan from mom she got tired of having to rethread it and threatened to through it out the door. I saved it.)  I can do okay with it but once it is unthreaded it can take hours to get it to sew right again. ( I am NOT stretching the truth here).
> 
> Getting to the point.  I have found a Huskylock 936 (looks similar to a s25) on Craigslist.  Is this a good machine?  What can I do with it?  right now I just finish seams with mine.  Can it do a striaght stitch?  The Husqvarna site said it will sew denim and heavy weight fabric.  Please help.  I need a new machine but don't want to waste my time if this is not going to be what I want.  I NEEEEED a new sewing machine.  I would like a good serger.  I don't know anything about these machines and am going blind right now.  Thank you ladies for all of your help


 I'm not going to be much help here, either as I too have a Viking combo sew/ embroidery machine. I love it to pieces, its a great machine. If the sewing machines are built with he same craftsmanship, then it will last you a long time. I also have a plain old cheapie Singer  which was my first machine bought at Target for less than $100 like 10 years ago. It still runs like brand new, but its a very basic straight and zig zag stitch only. I'm sure someone will give you a great recommendation.


----------



## chellewashere

You guys are just so fast. Wayyy too much to quote here but I have loved looking at everyones stuff. The Insla, the shirts, the dresses, the sewing room!! Wow!!
I too have the book and have gone thru the pages and even traced out the Insla but haven't even begun to start it yet. I want to do the Vida first to get some practice in then move on up!! 
I also have 2 other books..little girls big style and Jennifer (sisBoom) new one. That just came in the mail yesterday so Im only looking at the pictures right now. The Little girls Big Style one I have made a couple of tops and bottoms out of. That one is easy to follow if anyone wants to make something cute that is a good book to start off with too


----------



## tinkerbell3747

chellewashere said:


> You guys are just so fast. Wayyy too much to quote here but I have loved looking at everyones stuff. The Insla, the shirts, the dresses, the sewing room!! Wow!!
> I too have the book and have gone thru the pages and even traced out the Insla but haven't even begun to start it yet. I want to do the Vida first to get some practice in then move on up!!
> I also have 2 other books..little girls big style and Jennifer (sisBoom) new one. That just came in the mail yesterday so Im only looking at the pictures right now. The Little girls Big Style one I have made a couple of tops and bottoms out of. That one is easy to follow if anyone wants to make something cute that is a good book to start off with too



I was planning to order Girls World next ( Jenn P) and I will add Little Girls big style to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## cogero

MY DH is working a double today so I was going to work on some Big Gives tonite since he wasn't home and I don't sleep well but I feel the stomach bug that both DH and DD woke up with today coming on. I feel achy and yucky.

Guess it is going to be a browsing the internet kind of night since I don't want to pass on my germs.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> MY DH is working a double today so I was going to work on some Big Gives tonite since he wasn't home and I don't sleep well but I feel the stomach bug that both DH and DD woke up with today coming on. I feel achy and yucky.
> 
> Guess it is going to be a browsing the internet kind of night since I don't want to pass on my germs.



Oh no!

Feel better Chiara  

We'll browse the internet together.  I am trying to come up with my plan of action for importing my fabric.....this depends heavily on which sites offer the best shipping...so browsing it is.  

I am going to ask hubby for an embrodery machine for Mothers day or a serger.....any recommendations?  Which would you choose?


----------



## froggy33

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the reverse of her dress



They are all adorable!!!  I love the bows on the first reversible!!



aimeeg said:


> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .



All your stuff looks amazing as usual!!


----------



## froggy33

chellewashere said:


> You guys are just so fast. Wayyy too much to quote here but I have loved looking at everyones stuff. The Insla, the shirts, the dresses, the sewing room!! Wow!!
> I too have the book and have gone thru the pages and even traced out the Insla but haven't even begun to start it yet. I want to do the Vida first to get some practice in then move on up!!
> I also have 2 other books..little girls big style and Jennifer (sisBoom) new one. That just came in the mail yesterday so Im only looking at the pictures right now. The Little girls Big Style one I have made a couple of tops and bottoms out of. That one is easy to follow if anyone wants to make something cute that is a good book to start off with too



For those of you that have the Girls World.  Are some of these patterns ones you can get on youcanmakethis, or are they all new??


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> CUTE everything!  But, I am especially lovin' the Jessie outfit!
> 
> OK - so I couldn't resist showing you all the stripes I put in my sewing room last night - they turned out so awesome - if I do say so myself!
> 
> Please keep in mind that we are still "under construction" though - it's a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The stripes are beautiful. Thanks for sharing your progress, I have really enjoyed the pictures and updates.



Zeebs said:


> WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,
> 
> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of all your great stuff.
> 
> Good thoughts go with all those who need them as well.  Especially wanted to comment on the "it must be my fault" on her son getting cancer.  You know that it isn't and if your parents had said that line when you got it you would have been very upset, please don't blame yourself.
> 
> Kirsten



Your son is adorable, congrats on the sewing machine progress! If you can sew a straight line you are ready for a pair of easy fit pants!


----------



## Granna4679

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the stripwork jumper.  I decided to put the ruffle at the top after all.  I felt like it needed a pop of the orange up there to tie in with the orange on the bottom.



Looks adorable with the ruffle at the top.  I go back and forth with the ruffle...just depends on what I am making and the colors.  



aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



Just had to quote this.  My DDs are grown with children  now.  We were very strict on them growing up.  They were involved in everything,  but if there was something I didn't like, didn't approve of, or just didn't want them to do I didn't mind telling them.  I also made them work from the time they were old enough to pay for "fun things" they wanted.  Their curfew was 11 on the dot right up until the night they were married.  At the time, they thought I was "unfair" but always knew they had to obey regardless.  Now...looking back, they love me for it, we are extremely close (and always were), and with children of their own they KNOW why I was the way I was.   
Just a side note:  PINK HAIR WOULD HAVE BEEN OKAY!!  Let them do it!!




Zeebs said:


> WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,
> 
> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



Kirsten - cute hat.  That is so cute that they are doing Royal Wedding Party.




RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> Here is the back



All of the dresses are super cute!!  I love the backof this one....!!!



aimeeg said:


> Here is the funny thing about pink hair. I was a very "creative" teenager. The only color hair I did not have was green.  When I was 15 I had HOT PINK hair. It's how I snagged my husband. He saw me in the hall and said, "she's the one." LOL Sixteen years later hair is not hot pink anymore. Now one of our bedroom walls is!
> 
> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .



Love the soft colors in this one!!  Very cute.  I like how you are adding the ruffle to the bottom too.  



candicenicole19 said:


> We are under a tornado warning and it is raining so hard right now and the lights are flickering so i grabbed the laptop and the baby and we are hanging out in the basement where it is cooler because when the lights go out the air does as well!  It is SO muggy!  Anyway, Just wanted to share a few more designs   I am working on a few step sister and villian outfits next and am super excited about them.  My girls LOVED them at 1900 and I can not wait until they see the outfits made with the stepsisters on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.



Everything is just beautiful.  Love your really big appliques!!!!!  This one is my FAVORITE!!  

Too cute on the Max Dog.  How can you say "no" to that beautiful smile?


----------



## ttfn0205

I would love to make eye spy bags for the big gives, Is there an easy tutorial 
includig what kind of plastic and filler is used?
Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great ideas.
You are an amazing group of women and 2 guys?


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I see you've been busy!  Would you mind telling me what size the finished project measures out to be?  I picked up 3/4 yard solid flannel in the remnant bin at Hancock, and the particular Hancock's I got it had their remnants at 75% off.  My to do list is currently too long to fit any in right now, but once I get completed with my projects and a my week of full time work is over I should be able to start doing some cases for GKTW.  I have two BGs to do (started one), a blanket for my sister, and teacher's gifts to finish -- though my totes are done and I already have coffee cozies, bookmarks and luggage tags inside so it's not the end of the world if I don't get bracelets and notebook covers made.



YIPES!  That's a long to do list.  The final size of the pillow should be approximately 10" by 15" and the pocket part approximately 10" by 11.5".  Hope that helps.


----------



## mkwj

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I am going to ask hubby for an embrodery machine for Mothers day or a serger.....any recommendations?  Which would you choose?




I would ask for an embroidery machine.  I love being able to embroider without having someone else do it.  The downside is they are alot more expensive.  Not just the machine, but all the supplies that are needed.  To me you can't go wrong with a brother.  Very easy to use.


----------



## squirrel

miprender said:


> The Vida was not too bad. I used the online tutorial, but the book just scared me



Not sure you understood what I was saying.  I'm going to make my own pattern which will look similar to the Vida.  I already made my own pattern of the Simply Sweet.

I haven't purchased online patterns yet.


----------



## woodkins

aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



I love the ariel and snow white sets!
I had to laugh out loud reading your post Tues. was my 10 day mark and this is the first time in 6 years that I am not making reservations for the BBB  Gianna is OVER princesses, customs and anything that is girly, ruffly, and in her opinion babyish.  

We have done BBB at least 10x and had each style at least twice. Pink, rainbow and turquoise pop princess style, Pink and Blond for Disney Diva and then the standard fairytale princess bun. Funny enough I cringed when she would pick the bun...Gianna is very ....BOLD in her personality  and the bun is sooo not her...I would always say "are you sure you don't want the pink/blue/rainbow hair?" The FGIT always was surprised, so I guess I am as strange as I think I am


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that have the Girls World.  Are some of these patterns ones you can get on youcanmakethis, or are they all new??



I got the book over the weekend and I would say they are all new patterns not available elsewhere that I have seen.  Haven't made anything yet though.  

As far as clothes there are 3 dresses, 1 tunic (looks similar to one on YCMT but not identical), a fairly basic apron, a ruffled apron and a tulle skirt.  The rest is accessories such as headband, lampshade, banner, pillows, purse, bag, stuffed dog.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mkwj

If you haven't tried an online pattern I would.  I can't do a McCalls pattern to save my life.  I have bought several off of YCMT and they are wonderful.  I am a self taught sewer and found these very easy to follow.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> YIPES!  That's a long to do list.  The final size of the pillow should be approximately 10" by 15" and the pocket part approximately 10" by 11.5".  Hope that helps.



Thanks   I figured they were tinier than a regular pillow case based on the fabric requirements but just couldn't picture in my mind what size they were.  Someone on the BG board was asking for my detailed instructions.  I tried c/p your tut but it wouldn't copy the pics so I just posted a link there to your tut on part 24 -- I hope you don't mind.  Please let me know if you do and I'll remove my post.



WTMTQ!  Beautiful Insa's.  I'm glad you are willing to offer help as I will probably need it -- but no clue when I'll get around to trying one! 

And adorable A-lines as well!  All this embroidery is making me jealous!


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> I got the book over the weekend and I would say they are all new patterns not available elsewhere that I have seen.  Haven't made anything yet though.
> 
> As far as clothes there are 3 dresses, 1 tunic (looks similar to one on YCMT but not identical), a fairly basic apron, a ruffled apron and a tulle skirt.  The rest is accessories such as headband, lampshade, banner, pillows, purse, bag, stuffed dog.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Oooh thanks!! I went ahead and purchased that book and sewing clothes.  I in no way need new patterns, but what the heck - it's a good price!


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> Oh dear!  I'm sure the inside of her ear sparkles now!  My dd swallowed a penny when she was three or four years old.  There are two things NOT to swallow -- pennies and batteries.  She did it b/c she watching the Curious George show where he swallowed a puzzle piece and got to go to the hospital and she wanted the attention of going to the hospital.  We just went to the clinic and she hated getting an x-ray so she never swallowed a thing after that (and it was already in her intestine -- frankly we didn't even know if we should believe her or not, but it was there).



When I was in Jr. High, I was sitting to my BF in science class. She was chewing on the top of her bic Pen. You know the basic one with the blue cap and clip. She looked at me and said "I just swallowed my pen cap". She was rushed to the hospital because they were worried that clip could hook onto something and not come out. But after her xrays, they said she was lucky the pen cap went down with the clip pointing up. Her mother had the "pleasure" of making sure it all came out okay. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to shout.  But I hope to get some answers fast.  I have been looking for a new machine for a while.  My last one gave out and I bought a Walmart brother to last until I could afford/find what I want.  I want a heavy duty machine I can use and use and abuse(with use) and it last.  Just a sewing machine.  I have an embroidery machine.  I also have a brother serger (actually it is on permeant loan from mom she got tired of having to rethread it and threatened to through it out the door. I saved it.)  I can do okay with it but once it is unthreaded it can take hours to get it to sew right again. ( I am NOT stretching the truth here).
> 
> Getting to the point.  I have found a Huskylock 936 (looks similar to a s25) on Craigslist.  Is this a good machine?  What can I do with it?  right now I just finish seams with mine.  Can it do a striaght stitch?  The Husqvarna site said it will sew denim and heavy weight fabric.  Please help.  I need a new machine but don't want to waste my time if this is not going to be what I want.  I NEEEEED a new sewing machine.  I would like a good serger.  I don't know anything about these machines and am going blind right now.  Thank you ladies for all of your help




Some Diser's have been trying to use the color red with Question or Help so it won't get overlooked. Kind of like a red flag. But we sure couldn't miss your question!!  Wish I could help more, I don't know about this machine. I have a Janome and I love it. It's a good sturdy machine made with metal parts. I bought it from the sewing shop,  she had machines that were resells. Someone upgraded their machine and turned this one in, it was less then a year old. I don't think I'd buy anything but a Janome for a sewing machine. I have a brother serger, it's just the cheap one from WallieWorld, I wish I waited becuase the pressure foot handle broke after just 2 months. It's not a nice sturdy machine. That is going to be my next purchase. I have a Brother 780D for embroidery and I love it. Have you done a Google search for HuskyLock 936 reviews? I'm sure you'd come up with quite alot.


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> Just a side note:  PINK HAIR WOULD HAVE BEEN OKAY!!  Let them do it!!



When my son was in high school he asked what I would say if he dyed his hair blue.  I said I would say we must be giving him too much allowance if he can afford to buy hair dye.  When he got his first job he finally got himself some blue hair!




VBAndrea said:


> Thanks   I figured they were tinier than a regular pillow case based on the fabric requirements but just couldn't picture in my mind what size they were.  Someone on the BG board was asking for my detailed instructions.  I tried c/p your tut but it wouldn't copy the pics so I just posted a link there to your tut on part 24 -- I hope you don't mind.  Please let me know if you do and I'll remove my post.



That's fine.  I'm glad to see someone is interested in making them.    



ttfn0205 said:


> I would love to make eye spy bags for the big gives, Is there an easy tutorial
> includig what kind of plastic and filler is used?
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great ideas.
> You are an amazing group of women and 2 guys?




EEK.  I couldn't find the link for the one I've used many times.   I'll keep looking and get back to you.


----------



## billwendy

ttfn0205 said:


> I would love to make eye spy bags for the big gives, Is there an easy tutorial
> includig what kind of plastic and filler is used?
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great ideas.
> You are an amazing group of women and 2 guys?



ooohh, that'd be so awesome!! We could really use them for Perrin's big give! His mom thought they'd love them, but so far no one has signed up to make them. AboveH2O and VBAndrea are master's along with quite a few others!! Let me know if you'd like to do them for Perrin's big give!!

Would anyone want to make our Star Wars lovin Perrin a Jedi Robe??? He'd be beside himself with excitement!!!!???? Or a Disney Diaper bag/dipey wipey bag for the baby Alek????


----------



## ttfn0205

billwendy said:


> ooohh, that'd be so awesome!! We could really use them for Perrin's big give! His mom thought they'd love them, but so far no one has signed up to make them. AboveH2O and VBAndrea are master's along with quite a few others!! Let me know if you'd like to do them for Perrin's big give!!
> 
> Would anyone want to make our Star Wars lovin Perrin a Jedi Robe??? He'd be beside himself with excitement!!!!???? Or a Disney Diaper bag/dipey wipey bag for the baby Alek????



Wendy I would love to BUT I don't think I can do it before ship date. 
Once I learn how I will make some ahead of time so they are ready


----------



## billwendy

ttfn0205 said:


> Wendy I would love to BUT I don't think I can do it before ship date.
> Once I learn how I will make some ahead of time so they are ready



Awww - thanks so much for being willing though!!!! Thats a GREAT idea!!! 

2 things I know - start purchasing those bags of the pellets from Joann's with your coupons for the filler!! And, whenever you see anything small that would fit inside - snag it!!!


----------



## ttfn0205

billwendy said:


> Awww - thanks so much for being willing though!!!! Thats a GREAT idea!!!
> 
> 2 things I know - start purchasing those bags of the pellets from Joann's with your coupons for the filler!! And, whenever you see anything small that would fit inside - snag it!!!



D these pellets have a name?  I have no clue what they are so I don't know what to ask for.  I am the director of a daycare and have 5 kids so I have lots of access to game parts and little stuff

I did buy curious george fabric to make a trial with for my little guy.  If I can figure it out, I will pick up disney and other fabrics for them.


----------



## jessica52877

Aimee, I had to laugh at the pink hair since I knew your hair was so many colors! LOL!

I skipped most pages, hoping to come back later but gotta sew. 



billwendy said:


> ooohh, that'd be so awesome!! We could really use them for Perrin's big give! His mom thought they'd love them, but so far no one has signed up to make them. AboveH2O and VBAndrea are master's along with quite a few others!! Let me know if you'd like to do them for Perrin's big give!!
> 
> Would anyone want to make our Star Wars lovin Perrin a Jedi Robe??? He'd be beside himself with excitement!!!!???? Or a Disney Diaper bag/dipey wipey bag for the baby Alek????



I would love for someone to find a pattern. Dallas would still love one but he'll be old before I know it. 



billwendy said:


> Awww - thanks so much for being willing though!!!! Thats a GREAT idea!!!
> 
> 2 things I know - start purchasing those bags of the pellets from Joann's with your coupons for the filler!! And, whenever you see anything small that would fit inside - snag it!!!



My friend uses what I think are called pony beads. The little plastic beads that kids would make necklaces or something with. My other friend was buying whatever it is they are called at Joann's but those things add up! 



woodkins said:


> I love the ariel and snow white sets!
> I had to laugh out loud reading your post Tues. was my 10 day mark and this is the first time in 6 years that I am not making reservations for the BBB  Gianna is OVER princesses, customs and anything that is girly, ruffly, and in her opinion babyish.
> 
> We have done BBB at least 10x and had each style at least twice. Pink, rainbow and turquoise pop princess style, Pink and Blond for Disney Diva and then the standard fairytale princess bun. Funny enough I cringed when she would pick the bun...Gianna is very ....BOLD in her personality  and the bun is sooo not her...I would always say "are you sure you don't want the pink/blue/rainbow hair?" The FGIT always was surprised, so I guess I am as strange as I think I am



I am with you, the bun is my least favorite.



lynnanddbyz said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to shout.  But I hope to get some answers fast.  I have been looking for a new machine for a while.  My last one gave out and I bought a Walmart brother to last until I could afford/find what I want.  I want a heavy duty machine I can use and use and abuse(with use) and it last.  Just a sewing machine.  I have an embroidery machine.  I also have a brother serger (actually it is on permeant loan from mom she got tired of having to rethread it and threatened to through it out the door. I saved it.)  I can do okay with it but once it is unthreaded it can take hours to get it to sew right again. ( I am NOT stretching the truth here).
> 
> Getting to the point.  I have found a Huskylock 936 (looks similar to a s25) on Craigslist.  Is this a good machine?  What can I do with it?  right now I just finish seams with mine.  Can it do a striaght stitch?  The Husqvarna site said it will sew denim and heavy weight fabric.  Please help.  I need a new machine but don't want to waste my time if this is not going to be what I want.  I NEEEEED a new sewing machine.  I would like a good serger.  I don't know anything about these machines and am going blind right now.  Thank you ladies for all of your help



I have no idea. My DH always wants me to get a husky sewing machine and I tell him NO!! I love my brothers! I tried a singer and just didn't end up liking it. I like to keep them all in the same family. I kind of blindly bought a sewing machine last week. Everyone (DH and store owner/fixer guy) both thought I wouldn't be happy with it. I  it! Bigger isn't always better!  I don't have any idea what you are looking at compared to others but they kept telling me I wouldn't be happy because it wasn't as big.


----------



## billwendy

I think you can use "poly fill beads" and they are little plastic pellets that I got at Joann's. I also once very long ago used the little colored beads that they shoot in airsoft guns - pretty green ones that came in a big tub. 

Here is a super simple tutorial I found - I think they used felt if anyone wanted to make a quick one - maybe Mickey head shaped???
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/02/eye-spy-bags.html


----------



## chellewashere

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that have the Girls World.  Are some of these patterns ones you can get on youcanmakethis, or are they all new??



Oops totally read your question wrong....too late at night


----------



## aimeeg

jessica52877 said:


> Aimee, I had to laugh at the pink hair since I knew your hair was so many colors! LOL!



I know!! I should be thankful it's not Manic Panic!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

candicenicole19 said:


> I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado warning and it is raining so hard right now and the lights are flickering so i grabbed the laptop and the baby and we are hanging out in the basement where it is cooler because when the lights go out the air does as well!  It is SO muggy!  Anyway, Just wanted to share a few more designs   I am working on a few step sister and villian outfits next and am super excited about them.  My girls LOVED them at 1900 and I can not wait until they see the outfits made with the stepsisters on them!
> 
> 
> I also read that there are a few people who wanted to try the Insa skirt. I wanted to add that it is SUPER EASY to make. All of these are the Insa skirt pattern. I made a change to the waist band because I didnt want it to be very long but otherwise it is a great pattern which can be made simple (Snow White) or add lots of applique like the others.  It is a great pattern and one of the easier ones to follow!  Just make sure you PIN the layers together to make sure they are all going to fit together and make sure you use measurments for the waist and hips as there is not much wiggle room because it is a more fitted skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.



I just love the outfits and think they would be good for give.  
Who is the digitizer for the princess appliques?


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the outfits and think they would be good for give.
> Who is the digitizer for the princess appliques?



You are right APril!! Ready to come back in?????? WE miss you over there!!


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... I did NOT make Phalen & Finn & Sebastian's Jedi Robes that were in the Star Wars party pics I posted on the old thread - my mom did.  If she was in the States right now, I'd ask her to do one for Perrin ... 

She CASE'd the design from these:
http://www.degraeve.com/jedirobe/

http://www.thejediassembly.com/tutorials.php?id=sh5

http://www.rebellegion.com/jedigarb/robe.html

And there was an Etsy seller that had an AWESOME one ... I don't see a listing for it tonight, but I still had the link from an email I sent my mom:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/58000310/child-sized-custom-jedi-robe-order?ref=mt

I hope that helps someone be able to make a Jedi robe   If you need me to take detailed pictures of Phalen's (or measurements, etc) I'd be happy to!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you ro everyone who tried to help me with my question about the Huskylock.  When I went to look at it he had just sold it, so that made up my mind for me.  I am still looking for a sewing machine though.  I do ALOT of tote bags and purses.  Most of it is with home dec. weight fabric(close to denim weight).  I need a machine that will sew 6 or 8 layers of this without skipping stitches.  I also do quilting and some garment sewing too.  Decorative stitches are nice but I really need all metal parts and a heavy duty motor.  I had a Scholastic Singer (heavy duty for schools).  I loved it.  Had only 10-12 stitch types but a little work horse.  I had it for over 10 years.  I finally war the gears down beyond repair and my repair guy says their are no more replacement parts.  I cried.  I bought a brother from Wallie world just to make do.  With the thick fabric it will skip stitches and it is not made anywhere as well as my Singer was.

any one have any suggestions.  I want to get a good machine, but don't have a ton of money to spend on it.  I can wait if I need to and tuff it out, but it is frustating not being able to do what I want to or having it look bad.  Thanks again.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



I love it!  FYI, I was THE mom who said NO PINK HAIR on our last trip.  I think I just wanted one more princess BBB trip before she got too old.  She turned 8 that day.  She wasn't too hard to convince -- she had already picked out the dress she wanted to wear and I told her the pink hair really didn't match....



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the reverse of her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress for a customer



Great work!!



aimeeg said:


> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .



Another GREAT outfit!



candicenicole19 said:


> I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado warning and it is raining so hard right now and the lights are flickering so i grabbed the laptop and the baby and we are hanging out in the basement where it is cooler because when the lights go out the air does as well!  It is SO muggy!  Anyway, Just wanted to share a few more designs   I am working on a few step sister and villian outfits next and am super excited about them.  My girls LOVED them at 1900 and I can not wait until they see the outfits made with the stepsisters on them!
> 
> I also read that there are a few people who wanted to try the Insa skirt. I wanted to add that it is SUPER EASY to make. All of these are the Insa skirt pattern. I made a change to the waist band because I didnt want it to be very long but otherwise it is a great pattern which can be made simple (Snow White) or add lots of applique like the others.  It is a great pattern and one of the easier ones to follow!  Just make sure you PIN the layers together to make sure they are all going to fit together and make sure you use measurments for the waist and hips as there is not much wiggle room because it is a more fitted skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.



Adorable!  I hope you guys were safe during last night's awful storms!


----------



## DMGeurts

jessica52877 said:


> I have no idea. My DH always wants me to get a husky sewing machine and I tell him NO!! I love my brothers! I tried a singer and just didn't end up liking it. I like to keep them all in the same family. I kind of blindly bought a sewing machine last week. Everyone (DH and store owner/fixer guy) both thought I wouldn't be happy with it. I  it! Bigger isn't always better!  I don't have any idea what you are looking at compared to others but they kept telling me I wouldn't be happy because it wasn't as big.



I am with you on that one...  I am loving my Brothers right now - but maybe someday I'll find something better.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you ro everyone who tried to help me with my question about the Huskylock.  When I went to look at it he had just sold it, so that made up my mind for me.  I am still looking for a sewing machine though.  I do ALOT of tote bags and purses.  Most of it is with home dec. weight fabric(close to denim weight).  I need a machine that will sew 6 or 8 layers of this without skipping stitches.  I also do quilting and some garment sewing too.  Decorative stitches are nice but I really need all metal parts and a heavy duty motor.  I had a Scholastic Singer (heavy duty for schools).  I loved it.  Had only 10-12 stitch types but a little work horse.  I had it for over 10 years.  I finally war the gears down beyond repair and my repair guy says their are no more replacement parts.  I cried.  I bought a brother from Wallie world just to make do.  With the thick fabric it will skip stitches and it is not made anywhere as well as my Singer was.
> 
> any one have any suggestions.  I want to get a good machine, but don't have a ton of money to spend on it.  I can wait if I need to and tuff it out, but it is frustating not being able to do what I want to or having it look bad.  Thanks again.



I wish I could help you out - but I really have no idea.  All I know is that if you want metal parts, you should be looking at an older machine.  My Brother is from the 80's and it is mostly metal... but it can't go through the fabric like yours did.  The thing that annoys me, more than anything, is that no matter how straight I stitch, my stitching looks like I should have had a few less drinks.  It's so wobbly and it's not me...  I would eventually love to find a machine that can do a perfectly straight stitch... is there such a thing?

*candicenicole19*
Sorry I did't get to quote your adorable outifts - but I just wanted to shout out that I loved them!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

ttfn0205 said:


> I would love to make eye spy bags for the big gives, Is there an easy tutorial
> includig what kind of plastic and filler is used?
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all the great ideas.
> You are an amazing group of women and 2 guys?



This is the tutorial I use. however I alter all the measurements and add a handle:
http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag



1. Cut a piece of transparent vinyl 3.5" square. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 3.5". I make my vinyl 5x5 inches when I cut it and my resulting window size is 3.5 x 3.5.  I make these two pieces of fabric 5.5 x 6" though you could just do 6x6 for ease.

2. Using a 1/4" seam, sew the two pieces of fabric to two sides of the vinyl. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.
I fold my 5.5 x 6 piece of fabric in half to make it 5.5 x 3 inches.  Iron the fold.  Iron under 1/2 inch on each of the 5.5" raw edges.  My pic is blurry -- I was going to attempt to do a tut but I have to redo it but hopefully these pics helps you understand









I do not sew the the pieces to the vinyl.  I adhere them to the vinyl with wash away wonder tape and top stitch 1/8 and 1/4 inches from the edges.  For the first piece don't worry exactly about vinyl placement, but when you sew the second side on you make sure the vinyl is 3.5" across.  In the example I am doing I made a 4" window, but now I do 3.5"This photo is adhereing with wonder under tape:





And this is finished stitches:






3. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 6.5" Sew to the other two sides of the vinyl + short strips. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.I cut these pieces 9x6 inches.  I fold and press so they become 9x3".  Then I fold under 1/2" on the raw edge of the 9" side and attach to the fabric and vinyl.  Here I just pin to the existing fabric rather than using tape.  This photo gives you and idea of the assembly:





4. Cut a piece of fabric 6.5" square. (Or join strips of several fabrics and trim down to a 6.5" square.)

I make my fabric 8.5 x 8.5 inches for a 3.5 x 3.5 window (just adjust this to the size window you make).  Sometimes I also put a lining in the bag -- just make that the same size.  My handle measurements are 3.5 x 11' .  I actually make the handle first thing so it's ready to go.  I fold it in half and press and fold each raw long edge under 1/2" and top stitch along both ends.  I assemble my bag as such pinning the handle at the top and leaving an opening at the bottom to turn inside out and fill.  First I place my lining down, then fashion fabric, then handle, then vinyl piece:





Sew TWICE for security (again leave an opening at the bottom) and double back at least once on the handles.  Turn bag inside out.  Assemble trinkets and take photo and make a list.  Put trinkets in bag.  Fill with approximately 16 oz of pellets (this may vary depending on the size you like to make your bags).  Then topstitch the entire bottom of the bag TWICE.  I thn print my picture and list and put them between clear contact paper (though vinyl sealing would be more durable), hole punch that and tie it to the handle with a coordinating ribbon.

Trinkets I use:




That chain is a ceiling fan chain (cheaper than buying a craft chain) and I cut it into about 1 inch pieces.





Get things at the dollar store, walmart, target's one dollar section, tiny hair bands, pennies and nickles, coated paper clips, legos, beads, buttons.  Those cute button packs are awesome to use -- I buy them when they are 2 for 1 or 50% off.  Use coupons from Michaels or ACMoore to buy bead packs of cute things -- like my seashell and fish themed colorful beads came from Michaels in the toy section/kid's craft area.  I read you can use a safety pin if you glue it shut.  Look for party favor trinkets.  Lightweight things like pom-poms are easy to find.  The hex nuts are almost impossible to find.  We have never found the hex nut in my dd's bag and my ds found his only once.  Heavier things are harder to find.  White buttons that match the color of the fill can be challenging too.  I now put at least 40 items in the bag.

This is the fill I use.  I am very LUCKY and get it at Walmart for $4.97.  My Joann's does not sell it.  Hancock's sells it for the same price for an 8 ounce bag (I get 32 oz at Walmart).  I have not looked to see if Michaels or ACMoore carries it.





Sorry if my instructions are as clear as mud.  I just did things to make it easier to sew on the vinyl and a size I was happier with.  I wouldn't make the bags any larger than 8.5 x 8.5.  Smaller may be nicer because they'd be lighterweight, but my kids are happy with the ones I made them which were 9x9 (turn out a little smaller once sewn).

Here is a finished bag I made for a friend (it has a 4x4 window):









And sorry if photos are all different sizes -- I find resizing in photobucket to not be very user friendly.

Someday I'll try to get better pics and do a proper tutorial.


----------



## cajunfan

For anyone interested in making pillows for GKTW....

Joann's has flannel on sale 50% off this Saturday only (I am sure most of you got that flyer! )....so for a little over $2.50 (I am sure all you folks have 12" of novelty fabric laying around!) you can make 4 pillows!

Lynn


----------



## VBAndrea

cajunfan said:


> For anyone interested in making pillows for GKTW....
> 
> Joann's has flannel on sale 50% off this Saturday only (I am sure most of you got that flyer! )....so for a little over $2.50 (I am sure all you folks have 12" of novelty fabric laying around!) you can make 4 pillows!
> 
> Lynn



Yes, I saw that.  My problem is getting to the fabric store on a Saturday!  I have much better luck going when the kids are in school.  I wish it was on sale all week!  Also, I wish GKTW didn't require a solid fabric -- I love coordinating patterns.  I'll try to sneak out on Sat and get some if my schedule can afford me to -- our soccer game is right in the middle of the day!


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, I saw that.  My problem is getting to the fabric store on a Saturday!  I have much better luck going when the kids are in school.  I wish it was on sale all week!  Also, I wish GKTW didn't require a solid fabric -- I love coordinating patterns.  I'll try to sneak out on Sat and get some if my schedule can afford me to -- our soccer game is right in the middle of the day!



Andrea...

I used to have that problem.  Then, when we started home schooling, I found out my kids love to go to Joann's almost as much as me!  So...I really have no excuses....hmmm




By the way!  I get to go pick up Bubba today!!!!!   I'm having a hard time waiting until the traffic dies down though!  


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Andrea...
> 
> I used to have that problem.  Then, when we started home schooling, I found out my kids love to go to Joann's almost as much as me!  So...I really have no excuses....hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way!  I get to go pick up Bubba today!!!!!   I'm having a hard time waiting until the traffic dies down though!
> 
> 
> Nini


Well that just gave me some ideas of how to get them to the fabric store this summer!  Kids, would you rather do some lessons to prepare for the upcoming school year or go to Joann's???  Actually, dh will NOT be deployed this summer and should have better hours, so I should be able to sneak away in the evening.  Of course I'll probably have to limit that to one evening or so a week.  Sometimes I hit 6 fabric places in one day -- we have three Hanacock's, two Joanne's and Walmart!  It can be an all day event.

I am sooooooo glad you get your machine back today!  I know what you're going to be doing all day today.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Well that just gave me some ideas of how to get them to the fabric store this summer!  Kids, would you rather do some lessons to prepare for the upcoming school year or go to Joann's???  Actually, dh will NOT be deployed this summer and should have better hours, so I should be able to sneak away in the evening.  Of course I'll probably have to limit that to one evening or so a week.  Sometimes I hit 6 fabric places in one day -- we have three Hanacock's, two Joanne's and Walmart!  It can be an all day event.
> 
> I am sooooooo glad you get your machine back today!  I know what you're going to be doing all day today.



UGH...actually I WON'T be sewing today!  I am leaving at 9am, driving all the way across Atlanta, and won't be getting back until around 1.  Then, today is one of DS therapy appointments, so I have to pick him up by 2 and drive the opposite way to therapy.  Then Grand daughter is spending the night with me.

So, I am thinking tomorrow morning I will be closing myself of in the studio and DARING anyone to bug me!


Nini


----------



## candicenicole19

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the outfits and think they would be good for give.
> Who is the digitizer for the princess appliques?




Some of the designs were digitized by dumplingduds maybe? and some by me.  

I think I am in the big give group but i do not remember my information. How would I look that up and whats the link for the group?  I would be happy to do some outfits for a big give  I am terrible with time limits so I would need someone to get on me about it lol


----------



## candicenicole19

oops!  Forgot to add a thank you for all of the nice things said about my outfits!!


Also, I wrote up easy to follow directions for the Insa skirt for a fellow Diser.  If anyone would be intrested, I would be happy to post them here. Just wanted to see if anyone was intrested before posting them. I didnt include pictures but I could if that would make it easier!  It really is a simple to make skirt but the directions are not always very clear. I used the hard copy pattern and not the pattern from the book so I am not sure if they are easier but I thought Id toss that out there if it would be helpful for anyone!


----------



## aboveH20

cajunfan said:


> For anyone interested in making pillows for GKTW....
> 
> Joann's has flannel on sale 50% off this Saturday only (I am sure most of you got that flyer! )....so for a little over $2.50 (I am sure all you folks have 12" of novelty fabric laying around!) you can make 4 pillows!
> 
> Lynn



. . . and for anyone making pillows, don't forget to tell how many.  We're keeping track on the big give board just like we did for the blankets for Haiti.



VBAndrea said:


> Yes, I saw that.  My problem is getting to the fabric store on a Saturday!  I have much better luck going when the kids are in school.  I wish it was on sale all week!  Also, I wish GKTW didn't require a solid fabric -- I love coordinating patterns.  I'll try to sneak out on Sat and get some if my schedule can afford me to -- our soccer game is right in the middle of the day!



I'm still curious about exactly _how_ the pillows are used.  In the information it says kids "make" a pillow.  I wonder  if they do any writing or drawing on the solid part???



VBAndrea said:


> Actually, dh will NOT be deployed this summer and should have better hours,


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> This is the tutorial I use. however I alter all the measurements and add a handle:
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Cut a piece of transparent vinyl 3.5" square. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 3.5". I make my vinyl 5x5 inches when I cut it and my resulting window size is 3.5 x 3.5.  I make these two pieces of fabric 5.5 x 6" though you could just do 6x6 for ease.
> 
> 2. Using a 1/4" seam, sew the two pieces of fabric to two sides of the vinyl. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.
> I fold my 5.5 x 6 piece of fabric in half to make it 5.5 x 3 inches.  Iron the fold.  Iron under 1/2 inch on each of the 5.5" raw edges.  My pic is blurry -- I was going to attempt to do a tut but I have to redo it but hopefully these pics helps you understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not sew the the pieces to the vinyl.  I adhere them to the vinyl with wash away wonder tape and top stitch 1/8 and 1/4 inches from the edges.  For the first piece don't worry exactly about vinyl placement, but when you sew the second side on you make sure the vinyl is 3.5" across.  In the example I am doing I made a 4" window, but now I do 3.5"This photo is adhereing with wonder under tape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is finished stitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 6.5" Sew to the other two sides of the vinyl + short strips. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.I cut these pieces 9x6 inches.  I fold and press so they become 9x3".  Then I fold under 1/2" on the raw edge of the 9" side and attach to the fabric and vinyl.  Here I just pin to the existing fabric rather than using tape.  This photo gives you and idea of the assembly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Cut a piece of fabric 6.5" square. (Or join strips of several fabrics and trim down to a 6.5" square.)
> 
> I make my fabric 8.5 x 8.5 inches for a 3.5 x 3.5 window (just adjust this to the size window you make).  Sometimes I also put a lining in the bag -- just make that the same size.  My handle measurements are 3.5 x 11' .  I actually make the handle first thing so it's ready to go.  I fold it in half and press and fold each raw long edge under 1/2" and top stitch along both ends.  I assemble my bag as such pinning the handle at the top and leaving an opening at the bottom to turn inside out and fill.  First I place my lining down, then fashion fabric, then handle, then vinyl piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sew TWICE for security (again leave an opening at the bottom) and double back at least once on the handles.  Turn bag inside out.  Assemble trinkets and take photo and make a list.  Put trinkets in bag.  Fill with approximately 16 oz of pellets (this may vary depending on the size you like to make your bags).  Then topstitch the entire bottom of the bag TWICE.  I thn print my picture and list and put them between clear contact paper (though vinyl sealing would be more durable), hole punch that and tie it to the handle with a coordinating ribbon.
> 
> Trinkets I use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chain is a ceiling fan chain (cheaper than buying a craft chain) and I cut it into about 1 inch pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get things at the dollar store, walmart, target's one dollar section, tiny hair bands, pennies and nickles, coated paper clips, legos, beads, buttons.  Those cute button packs are awesome to use -- I buy them when they are 2 for 1 or 50% off.  Use coupons from Michaels or ACMoore to buy bead packs of cute things -- like my seashell and fish themed colorful beads came from Michaels in the toy section/kid's craft area.  I read you can use a safety pin if you glue it shut.  Look for party favor trinkets.  Lightweight things like pom-poms are easy to find.  The hex nuts are almost impossible to find.  We have never found the hex nut in my dd's bag and my ds found his only once.  Heavier things are harder to find.  White buttons that match the color of the fill can be challenging too.  I now put at least 40 items in the bag.
> 
> This is the fill I use.  I am very LUCKY and get it at Walmart for $4.97.  My Joann's does not sell it.  Hancock's sells it for the same price for an 8 ounce bag (I get 32 oz at Walmart).  I have not looked to see if Michaels or ACMoore carries it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my instructions are as clear as mud.  I just did things to make it easier to sew on the vinyl and a size I was happier with.  I wouldn't make the bags any larger than 8.5 x 8.5.  Smaller may be nicer because they'd be lighterweight, but my kids are happy with the ones I made them which were 9x9 (turn out a little smaller once sewn).
> 
> Here is a finished bag I made for a friend (it has a 4x4 window):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if photos are all different sizes -- I find resizing in photobucket to not be very user friendly.
> 
> Someday I'll try to get better pics and do a proper tutorial.



Thank you for doing this!


----------



## VBAndrea

candicenicole19 said:


> oops!  Forgot to add a thank you for all of the nice things said about my outfits!!
> 
> 
> Also, I wrote up easy to follow directions for the Insa skirt for a fellow Diser.  If anyone would be intrested, I would be happy to post them here. Just wanted to see if anyone was intrested before posting them. I didnt include pictures but I could if that would make it easier!  It really is a simple to make skirt but the directions are not always very clear. I used the hard copy pattern and not the pattern from the book so I am not sure if they are easier but I thought Id toss that out there if it would be helpful for anyone!


I would LOVE if you posted them.  If you don't could you pretty please at least PM them to me.  I am in no hurry -- I'd be shocked if I started one before July!  It's very kind of you to do this.



NiniMorris said:


> UGH...actually I WON'T be sewing today!  I am leaving at 9am, driving all the way across Atlanta, and won't be getting back until around 1.  Then, today is one of DS therapy appointments, so I have to pick him up by 2 and drive the opposite way to therapy.  Then Grand daughter is spending the night with me.
> 
> So, I am thinking tomorrow morning I will be closing myself of in the studio and DARING anyone to bug me!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh that's just not right!  You HAVE to use it TODAY!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> . . . and for anyone making pillows, don't forget to tell how many.  We're keeping track on the big give board just like we did for the blankets for Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still curious about exactly _how_ the pillows are used.  In the information it says kids "make" a pillow.  I wonder  if they do any writing or drawing on the solid part???


I saw someone getting them on a Wish Trip report and I can't remember whose report I was reading.  Grrrr!!!!  I think it was for a give I did not participate in.  I'll have to do a little searching and see waht I can find out.  If i find the pics I can ask the mom about them.



aimeeg said:


> Thank you for doing this!


You're welcome -- I wanted to do a good tut with lots of pics but half my pics are blurry.  It's hard holding my camera steady with one hand as my other hand was in a lot of the photos.  Plus I goofed on a thing or two as I hadn't made one in awhile.  I just need to make another one while they are fresh in my head and take proper pics and repost.


----------



## Fruto76

Andrea- Thank you so much for the Eye Spy tutorial. You make it look fairly simple!


----------



## cogero

Andrea great tutorial.

Watched the royal wedding this morning since I wasn't sleeping well.

I have been toting my sewing machine back and forth to work everyday this week, my mom is finally coming in to use it. I also have a big weekend of projects to do this weekend


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> I saw someone getting them on a Wish Trip report and I can't remember whose report I was reading.  Grrrr!!!!  I think it was for a give I did not participate in.  I'll have to do a little searching and see waht I can find out.  If i find the pics I can ask the mom about them.



I read a report a while ago from a friend who had toured Give Kids The World. He said that there was a big machine, like a stage prop. It appears to be making a pillow for the child who is using it, but it really just dispenses the finished pillow. I don't remember if there's actually someone inside choosing boy or girl style pillows, an attendant who takes care of it, or if the machine really works enough to do that by way of pushing a button or something. I think it was an attendant, but it wasn't like Build A Bear where the kids actually pick out the options themselves.

Hope that answers your question!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Tonyslady

*Hi all,

Sorry if this had been posted but I just wanted to let you all know that the folks over at fairytale frocks and lollipops are donating all the proceeds from select E-pattern designers to aid those who were effected by the storms that ripped through the south. Some of designers are Olabelhe, scientific seamstress, Sis Boom and some others. This is a really easy way to help out and who doesn't like a new pattern to play with.*


----------



## candicenicole19

These are the easy directions I wrote up for a fellow Diser.  I am sure everyone makes the skirt differently however this is the way I make the skirt and have found it was very easy this way.  I honestly have never once read the directions that came with the book or skirt because I, Well I hate to read directions for ANYTHING lol  Im a trial and error kinda gal I guess.  Anyway, here they are!  I will be making some more of these skirts on Monday so if it would help anyone Id be happy to take some pictures while making it.  Also, I am sure I can write up some easier directions for the feliz with pics as well but there is already a good tute for that one but hey if it helps IM willing to make a go at it, just let me know!  I do do several things differently then the patterns but they are only to make it easier!

First determine your size. I strongly suggest using measurments and not so much the size of the skirt because there is not much wiggle room in these as they do not have any give that the hips and not much room to stretch at the waist at all!

Cut out 4 of each of the skirt top and skirt bottom pcs.  (8 total 4 for the top layer 4 for the bottom layer)

Cut out the waist band.  I ALWAYS cut then in half. The waistband is huge but I am not a huge fan of larger drop waists so I use the pattern pcs as a template but I cut it in half length wise  so it does not reach my daughters ankles!

Once you complete this you will finish the sides of all 4 of your top and bottom pattern pcs.  I have a serger and I just do the sides of each pcs.  

You then sew the 4 top layer skirt pcs together with your sewing machine then do the same for the bottom.

Press the seams open and topstitch each to the side of the panel.

Sew your waistband together at the sides to form a circle.

I always do the casing for the elastic here because i think it is easier  So I finish the top edge of the waistband and then I fold it over depending on the size elastic I am using and stitch it in place leaving a small opening for the elastic to go in.

Now here is where you need to pin pin and pin some more.  

You will take the top layer of the skirt and place it overtop of the bottom layer with the wrong side of the top layer facing the right side of the bottom layer (Basicly how it will look when it is finished.  I normally use a basting stitch and stitch them together to avoid one slipping out on the next step.

Next you will turn the waistband inside out and place the wrong side of the waistband over top of the right side of the skirt portion with the raw edges touching.

I Sew it first then finish the seam.   Press the seam allowence to the top and topstitch. INsert the elastic and sew up the hole.

You can choose to either finish with ruffles or hem.  Either way it looks super cute!


----------



## chellewashere

candicenicole19 said:


> These are the easy directions I wrote up for a fellow Diser.  I am sure everyone makes the skirt differently however this is the way I make the skirt and have found it was very easy this way.  I honestly have never once read the directions that came with the book or skirt because I, Well I hate to read directions for ANYTHING lol  Im a trial and error kinda gal I guess.  Anyway, here they are!  I will be making some more of these skirts on Monday so if it would help anyone Id be happy to take some pictures while making it.  Also, I am sure I can write up some easier directions for the feliz with pics as well but there is already a good tute for that one but hey if it helps IM willing to make a go at it, just let me know!  I do do several things differently then the patterns but they are only to make it easier!
> 
> First determine your size. I strongly suggest using measurments and not so much the size of the skirt because there is not much wiggle room in these as they do not have any give that the hips and not much room to stretch at the waist at all!
> 
> Cut out 4 of each of the skirt top and skirt bottom pcs.  (8 total 4 for the top layer 4 for the bottom layer)
> 
> Cut out the waist band.  I ALWAYS cut then in half. The waistband is huge but I am not a huge fan of larger drop waists so I use the pattern pcs as a template but I cut it in half length wise  so it does not reach my daughters ankles!
> 
> Once you complete this you will finish the sides of all 4 of your top and bottom pattern pcs.  I have a serger and I just do the sides of each pcs.
> 
> You then sew the 4 top layer skirt pcs together with your sewing machine then do the same for the bottom.
> 
> Press the seams open and topstitch each to the side of the panel.
> 
> Sew your waistband together at the sides to form a circle.
> 
> I always do the casing for the elastic here because i think it is easier  So I finish the top edge of the waistband and then I fold it over depending on the size elastic I am using and stitch it in place leaving a small opening for the elastic to go in.
> 
> Now here is where you need to pin pin and pin some more.
> 
> You will take the top layer of the skirt and place it overtop of the bottom layer with the wrong side of the top layer facing the right side of the bottom layer (Basicly how it will look when it is finished.  I normally use a basting stitch and stitch them together to avoid one slipping out on the next step.
> 
> Next you will turn the waistband inside out and place the wrong side of the waistband over top of the right side of the skirt portion with the raw edges touching.
> 
> I Sew it first then finish the seam.   Press the seam allowence to the top and topstitch. INsert the elastic and sew up the hole.
> 
> You can choose to either finish with ruffles or hem.  Either way it looks super cute!



Wahoo!! I have to save this now!
Thanks so much


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> This is the tutorial I use. however I alter all the measurements and add a handle:
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Cut a piece of transparent vinyl 3.5" square. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 3.5". I make my vinyl 5x5 inches when I cut it and my resulting window size is 3.5 x 3.5.  I make these two pieces of fabric 5.5 x 6" though you could just do 6x6 for ease.
> 
> 2. Using a 1/4" seam, sew the two pieces of fabric to two sides of the vinyl. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.
> I fold my 5.5 x 6 piece of fabric in half to make it 5.5 x 3 inches.  Iron the fold.  Iron under 1/2 inch on each of the 5.5" raw edges.  My pic is blurry -- I was going to attempt to do a tut but I have to redo it but hopefully these pics helps you understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not sew the the pieces to the vinyl.  I adhere them to the vinyl with wash away wonder tape and top stitch 1/8 and 1/4 inches from the edges.  For the first piece don't worry exactly about vinyl placement, but when you sew the second side on you make sure the vinyl is 3.5" across.  In the example I am doing I made a 4" window, but now I do 3.5"This photo is adhereing with wonder under tape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is finished stitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Cut two pieces of fabric 2 x 6.5" Sew to the other two sides of the vinyl + short strips. Fold fabric over and top-stitch.I cut these pieces 9x6 inches.  I fold and press so they become 9x3".  Then I fold under 1/2" on the raw edge of the 9" side and attach to the fabric and vinyl.  Here I just pin to the existing fabric rather than using tape.  This photo gives you and idea of the assembly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Cut a piece of fabric 6.5" square. (Or join strips of several fabrics and trim down to a 6.5" square.)
> 
> I make my fabric 8.5 x 8.5 inches for a 3.5 x 3.5 window (just adjust this to the size window you make).  Sometimes I also put a lining in the bag -- just make that the same size.  My handle measurements are 3.5 x 11' .  I actually make the handle first thing so it's ready to go.  I fold it in half and press and fold each raw long edge under 1/2" and top stitch along both ends.  I assemble my bag as such pinning the handle at the top and leaving an opening at the bottom to turn inside out and fill.  First I place my lining down, then fashion fabric, then handle, then vinyl piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sew TWICE for security (again leave an opening at the bottom) and double back at least once on the handles.  Turn bag inside out.  Assemble trinkets and take photo and make a list.  Put trinkets in bag.  Fill with approximately 16 oz of pellets (this may vary depending on the size you like to make your bags).  Then topstitch the entire bottom of the bag TWICE.  I thn print my picture and list and put them between clear contact paper (though vinyl sealing would be more durable), hole punch that and tie it to the handle with a coordinating ribbon.
> 
> Trinkets I use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chain is a ceiling fan chain (cheaper than buying a craft chain) and I cut it into about 1 inch pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get things at the dollar store, walmart, target's one dollar section, tiny hair bands, pennies and nickles, coated paper clips, legos, beads, buttons.  Those cute button packs are awesome to use -- I buy them when they are 2 for 1 or 50% off.  Use coupons from Michaels or ACMoore to buy bead packs of cute things -- like my seashell and fish themed colorful beads came from Michaels in the toy section/kid's craft area.  I read you can use a safety pin if you glue it shut.  Look for party favor trinkets.  Lightweight things like pom-poms are easy to find.  The hex nuts are almost impossible to find.  We have never found the hex nut in my dd's bag and my ds found his only once.  Heavier things are harder to find.  White buttons that match the color of the fill can be challenging too.  I now put at least 40 items in the bag.
> 
> This is the fill I use.  I am very LUCKY and get it at Walmart for $4.97.  My Joann's does not sell it.  Hancock's sells it for the same price for an 8 ounce bag (I get 32 oz at Walmart).  I have not looked to see if Michaels or ACMoore carries it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my instructions are as clear as mud.  I just did things to make it easier to sew on the vinyl and a size I was happier with.  I wouldn't make the bags any larger than 8.5 x 8.5.  Smaller may be nicer because they'd be lighterweight, but my kids are happy with the ones I made them which were 9x9 (turn out a little smaller once sewn).
> 
> Here is a finished bag I made for a friend (it has a 4x4 window):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if photos are all different sizes -- I find resizing in photobucket to not be very user friendly.
> 
> Someday I'll try to get better pics and do a proper tutorial.



Awesome. The pics look great!!


----------



## candicenicole19

I forgot to mention that before you sew your waistband to the skirt portion make sure it fits!!! If not, it is MUCH easier to adjust at this step then when you have it together and are so close to being finished!  I have had some waistbands that I have had to recut because they were to small for one reason or another or some that I had to trim a little off of. I guess it depends on the deal allowence you are using when you trace the pattern as well as then you sew it together but it is am IMPORTANT thing I left out!  

Sorry!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Andrea!!! The tutorial is AWESOME!! Thank you so much!!!

Nini - all I can say is - "Welcome Home Bubba, Welcome Home"

The kids kind of just get the pillow at GKTW - they dont actually get to "make it". There is this tree and you can see things moving around and then a pillow pops out (this is what my 11 yo nephew told me from his brothers trip last year). 

Weekend is ALMOST HERE!!! I have to do 2 wrap dresses this weekend!!! and maybe some eye spy bags. We could really use those for therapy here at work!!! ooh, they would be good for quiet time at camp too!!! I think I'd have a ball with it myself!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Just made it back from picking up Bubba.  I am so angry!  Other than a good cleaning, there was nothing wrong with it...except for what Brother TOLD me to do to fix the problem.  

The bobbin tension was too tight, so I loosened as per the instructions from Brother.  What was actually wrong was a speck of lint in the tensioning disks.  No matter how loose I made the tension, I would NEVER be able to fix it!  LOL

I also bought the cap hoopster for my machine while I was there.  I might just attempt a cap sometime this weekend...as if I wasn't already behind enough!


I guess I'd better feed the grand daughter now, so we can leave soon for therapy...


Nini


----------



## aimeeg

Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!



That's adorable!! I'd say it's my favorite, but I'm sure I'll be taking that back with your next photo post


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Everyone,

Just lost my multi-quote...it would take forever for me to try it again.

I hope everyones prayers have been answered, and a special prayer goes to the families that are dealing with the aftermath left by the tornado's.

I love all the new outfits!  Everyone is so creative.  Whenever I see your designs they inspire me.

*VBAndrea* and *candicenicole19*...Thank you for the tutorials.

*lynnanddbyz *...HSN has a heavy duty machine that I bought a couple of years ago. The Singer Heavy Duty Professional Sewing Machine it's a work horse, and the one I use the most. It isn't fancy with only a 10 stitch pattern, I use my other machine if I want to use fancy stitches. What sold me on this machine was the speed, stainless steel bed plate, clear acrylic quilter table with 16" ruler imprint that helps you sew large bulky projects easily, and the ability to go through canvas, denim and home dec. fabric.

*mphalens*...You had a great shopping spree at Hobby Lobby. I need to get there tomorrow and pick up a few things.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## miprender

Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.

Dinner at Garden Grill:

























Back of Skirt: I only used 1 ruffle for the Audrey Skirt





Yo Ho Ho...















DHS day:










Breakfast at Ohana's:










Here are some Easter shirts I made:





Still have more to finish and only 82 days left


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!



So pretty!  Love the skirt fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!




Very cute! Older DD loves Alice and was in Alice In Wonderland Junior at her middle school this spring.  If she was younger she'd be begging me for that outfit!


----------



## Adi12982

Some things I've made this month: 

For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney: 






Reverse Side: 





These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!): 












I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!


----------



## Adi12982

My Sewing/Craft Space:

DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol). 
















Close up of my work space: 





 (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).






The view out of my window: 





The closet (forgot to take pictures of it open - my scrapbook cart and Misc. Craft supplies/gift giving stash (bags, tissue, etc). Take up 1/2 of it the other 1/2 is Misc household storage. 





Cabinet (you'll notice some frames piled at the bottom): 





DH's side, REALLY needs work, lol (you'll notice loads of frames piled over there!):









Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> Did you guys see these yet? So CUTE and hopefully more comfie than the plasticy shoes at the parks!
> 
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sparkle-...8,default,pd.html?cid=001&cgid=girls-footwear



I am very behind, but these adorable. They are, However, the same plastic material as the mickey head ones sold in the parks. Just a different design. I love crocs and they are the most comfy shoes I own. I have had several pair in different styles. I just recently tossed a bunch as the tread was gone and they don't do well in the rain. You can slip and fall.  Don't ask how I know.


----------



## SallyfromDE

My quote appears to be missing, but whoever was looking for the clear beads to do in the Eye Spy bags, I believe you can find them in the doll section at JoAnnes or AcMoore. I even found them back with the battings. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you ro everyone who tried to help me with my question about the Huskylock.  When I went to look at it he had just sold it, so that made up my mind for me.  I am still looking for a sewing machine though.  I do ALOT of tote bags and purses.  Most of it is with home dec. weight fabric(close to denim weight).  I need a machine that will sew 6 or 8 layers of this without skipping stitches.  I also do quilting and some garment sewing too.  Decorative stitches are nice but I really need all metal parts and a heavy duty motor.  I had a Scholastic Singer (heavy duty for schools).  I loved it.  Had only 10-12 stitch types but a little work horse.  I had it for over 10 years.  I finally war the gears down beyond repair and my repair guy says their are no more replacement parts.  I cried.  I bought a brother from Wallie world just to make do.  With the thick fabric it will skip stitches and it is not made anywhere as well as my Singer was.
> 
> any one have any suggestions.  I want to get a good machine, but don't have a ton of money to spend on it.  I can wait if I need to and tuff it out, but it is frustating not being able to do what I want to or having it look bad.  Thanks again.



http://content.janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Sewing-Quilting/DC3050

This is my machine and I love it. If you look to the left of the webpage, there is a link to "Help me find a machine". Maybe you need a professional? 



DMGeurts said:


> I am with you on that one...  I am loving my Brothers right now - but maybe someday I'll find something better.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could help you out - but I really have no idea.  All I know is that if you want metal parts, you should be looking at an older machine.  My Brother is from the 80's and it is mostly metal... but it can't go through the fabric like yours did.  The thing that annoys me, more than anything, is that no matter how straight I stitch, my stitching looks like I should have had a few less drinks.  It's so wobbly and it's not me...  I would eventually love to find a machine that can do a perfectly straight stitch... is there such a thing?
> 
> *candicenicole19*
> Sorry I did't get to quote your adorable outifts - but I just wanted to shout out that I loved them!
> 
> D~



I believe there is a quilting foot that is a long bar, if you want to try and keep straight lines, this could help. But I think your too much of a perfectonist (like me! ), which I see nothing wrong with......


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Andrea!!! The tutorial is AWESOME!! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Nini - all I can say is - "Welcome Home Bubba, Welcome Home"
> 
> The kids kind of just get the pillow at GKTW - they dont actually get to "make it". There is this tree and you can see things moving around and then a pillow pops out (this is what my 11 yo nephew told me from his brothers trip last year).
> 
> Weekend is ALMOST HERE!!! I have to do 2 wrap dresses this weekend!!! and maybe some eye spy bags. We could really use those for therapy here at work!!! ooh, they would be good for quiet time at camp too!!! I think I'd have a ball with it myself!!!!


Glad everyone is enjoying the eye spy mini -tut.  I really intended to do a good one, but had problems with some of my pictures and redesigned a little along the way, so that's all you get for now!

But the pillow saga still doesn't explain why the majority of it needs to be a solid!!!!

Let me know if you find any good trinkets for you eye spy bags that I haven't thought of.  I saw someone put a Barbie shoe in once too.  I am yadsaling tomorrow morning so hopefully I can pick up a few more odd trinkets.  Game pieces like scrabble letters are good.



NiniMorris said:


> Just made it back from picking up Bubba.  I am so angry!  Other than a good cleaning, there was nothing wrong with it...except for what Brother TOLD me to do to fix the problem.
> 
> The bobbin tension was too tight, so I loosened as per the instructions from Brother.  What was actually wrong was a speck of lint in the tensioning disks.  No matter how loose I made the tension, I would NEVER be able to fix it!  LOL
> 
> I also bought the cap hoopster for my machine while I was there.  I might just attempt a cap sometime this weekend...as if I wasn't already behind enough!
> 
> 
> I guess I'd better feed the grand daughter now, so we can leave soon for therapy...
> 
> 
> Nini


Glad it was nothing too major -- and hopefully nothing too expensive.

I received my new serger needles but I serged the edge of the fleece blanket with the Singer sewing machine needle and it turned out so flawless that I hate to put a serger needle in now!



aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!


Absolutely beautiful as usual.  Love the little apron piece variation to the skirt.



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Skirt: I only used 1 ruffle for the Audrey Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ho Ho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easter shirts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more to finish and only 82 days left


So far everything looks awesome --  though LARGER pics might be nice -- yes, that's a *ever so subtle* hint.  Great fabrics -- I imagine most came from etsy???  Are they nice fabrics to work with?



Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!


All very sweet.  Not a very grateful principal though!



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my work space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet (forgot to take pictures of it open - my scrapbook cart and Misc. Craft supplies/gift giving stash (bags, tissue, etc). Take up 1/2 of it the other 1/2 is Misc household storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabinet (you'll notice some frames piled at the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's side, REALLY needs work, lol (you'll notice loads of frames piled over there!):
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



JEALOUS OF:
1. fabric collection
2. fabric collection display cases
3. All your storage bins
4. An actual room!!
5. A closet!!
6. Embroidery machine
7. Workspace
8. Palm trees


NOT JEALOUS OF:
1. dh's side
2. your serger (I have the same one)


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> JEALOUS OF:
> 1. fabric collection
> 2. fabric collection display cases
> 3. All your storage bins
> 4. An actual room!!
> 5. A closet!!
> 6. Embroidery machine
> 7. Workspace
> 8. Palm trees
> 
> 
> NOT JEALOUS OF:
> 1. dh's side
> 2. your serger (I have the same one)



Thanks so much!  For the majority of the time I've been sewing I've had bins and would pull out the machine and put it on whatever table had space wherever we were living.  At the end of June last year we were FINALLY able to close on our own home - and started moving in July.  We just finished adding the above the table shelves (and the extra 4 cubby's above my fabric).  I have a bit of a problem with buying fabric - I use most of my "fun" money every month on it and Heathersue embroidery designs, lol.  BUT in my defense - I'd say 75% of it was under $4 a yard, and about half of that was under $3 a yard - I LOVE coupon's and I got a bunch when Walmart had fabric here.  I was so jealous for years of people's sewing spaces on here - and I finally have one I am proud of.  OH - and I got an amazing deal on my Topaz 20 (retails around $3000 - I got it for almost half that!).  The shelves are all from IKEA and the bins are all from Target


----------



## hollybearsmom

sew very jealous of all that creative space!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!





Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> Close up of my work space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet (forgot to take pictures of it open - my scrapbook cart and Misc. Craft supplies/gift giving stash (bags, tissue, etc). Take up 1/2 of it the other 1/2 is Misc household storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



Cute outfits and very nice sewing room.  I'd like to say I'll share my craft room once we build the new house, but I know I won't!   It really bums me out when I take the time to make something for somebody and they never even say thanks.  Its really even nice to get a picture of the child in the said clothing, but just a general thank for thinking of me and spending time making something just for my child will do.  I've stopped sewing things for a friend of mine, because I have yet to see her kids in anything I've made for them.  She always says she's gonna snap a picture, but I have yet to get one.



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Skirt: I only used 1 ruffle for the Audrey Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ho Ho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easter shirts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more to finish and only 82 days left



CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  I love the appliques and fabrics you used.  I have that chip and dale too, and I've been trying to brainstorm what I'm gonna do with them!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> Here are the pictures of my new sewing room.  I still have to get hubby to move my wall mounted thread racks.  When we get a little extra $$$ I will do some actual decorating in there.  Maybe paint and spiff it up a little bit.





Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my work space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet (forgot to take pictures of it open - my scrapbook cart and Misc. Craft supplies/gift giving stash (bags, tissue, etc). Take up 1/2 of it the other 1/2 is Misc household storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabinet (you'll notice some frames piled at the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's side, REALLY needs work, lol (you'll notice loads of frames piled over there!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



I love the sewing rooms!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures...I need to get to work on my room...thanks for inspiring me


I'm hoping to get to Ikea soon...I haven't seen those desks before


----------



## thebeesknees

Adi12982 said:


> The shelves are all from IKEA and the bins are all from Target



I was just gonna ask where you got the shelves, as I am hoping to redo my sewing/craft space next year. We have an IKEA opening here in October, so I guess I know where to go for my shelving! LOVE your space!


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Skirt: I only used 1 ruffle for the Audrey Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Ho Ho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easter shirts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more to finish and only 82 days left



I love everything!!!  



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my work space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



I love it!  I plan on putting those shelves (the 4x4 ones) in my sewing room, at some point...  I think I am going to do white though - although I love your light wood color too.  DH is currently laying the carpet in my new sewing room...  getting closer!  

D~


----------



## aimeeg

Adi- Your room is just beautiful and so is your view! Stunning!!! I really like your set up. How have you enjoyed sewing in the space?


----------



## mphalens

Love all of it!!!!

QUESTION:

I'm about to order some dark transfer ink-jet sheets ... I need at least 10 sheets (between BigGives and shirts for my boys) ... which seller from Ebay or Amazon or which brand do you recommend????  I will just be using my regular iron ... no heat press here 

TIA!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Disneymom1218 said:


> I am very behind, but these adorable. They are, However, the same plastic material as the mickey head ones sold in the parks. Just a different design. I love crocs and they are the most comfy shoes I own. I have had several pair in different styles. I just recently tossed a bunch as the tread was gone and they don't do well in the rain. You can slip and fall.  Don't ask how I know.



Thats a bummer - they say on the crocs website that they are made of the the croc material and are the traditional croc comfort. I wonder why they would say that  sorry everyone - I thought they'd be more comfie for the little ones!!!

Miprender - lovin all those adorable outfits!! I spy some fun fabric there!!!!!

Adi - so jealous of your VIEW!!!!!!!!! what water are we looking at?

You all dont want to see my sewing room - its so trashed!!! Anyone want to come up to the philly area and organize it all for me!!!! lol


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Love all of it!!!!
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm about to order some dark transfer ink-jet sheets ... I need at least 10 sheets (between BigGives and shirts for my boys) ... which seller from Ebay or Amazon or which brand do you recommend????  I will just be using my regular iron ... no heat press here
> 
> TIA!!!!



I have no clue, but I would ask the girls on the Dis-signs board.  They are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to iron-ons.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Thats a bummer - they say on the crocs website that they are made of the the croc material and are the traditional croc comfort. I wonder why they would say that  sorry everyone - I thought they'd be more comfie for the little ones!!!
> 
> Miprender - lovin all those adorable outfits!! I spy some fun fabric there!!!!!
> 
> Adi - so jealous of your VIEW!!!!!!!!! what water are we looking at?
> 
> You all dont want to see my sewing room - its so trashed!!! Anyone want to come up to the philly area and organize it all for me!!!! lol



Pick me!  Pick me!  I'll organize it for you, but you have to give me embroidery lessons on your machine so I can decide if I must have one.  Just wish you lived a bit closer!!!


----------



## ttfn0205

ughhh 2 stores Joannes and Hobby Lobby and I couldnt find those little pellets
to save my soul.  The hunt continues...


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> Princess Week continues . . . Here is the sister set to match Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super excited today because I did some Disney reservations. Today I booked the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, the Pirates League and the Wonderland Tea Party. My girls have been lucky enough to do these activities before but I am still super excited they get to this summer.
> 
> In discussing "theoretical" WDW BBB trips my girls both decided they wanted that horrible fake pink hair. I had to take a big girl pill and remember it's their makeover and they get to choose. LOL  For goodness sakes I can't have them saying in 15 years "remember the time Mom wouldn't let us get fake pink hair."



Good job on the dress. Well I suppose you can remind them that their pink hair picture *could* show up at their wedding some day...



Zeebs said:


> WOW you all have been doing such lovely stuff.  I am getting inspired as I read,
> 
> I have managed to thread my sewing machine and have tried doing some squiggly lines on a piece of muslin just to practise my actual stitching, didn't look too bad actually.
> 
> The only arty thing I have done is fashion Cullen a top hat for his Royal Wedding Party today at school.  Made it out of black card, the flower button hole fell off and broke before he had even left the house.  But the hat stayed on for the entire walk to school which was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of all your great stuff.
> 
> Good thoughts go with all those who need them as well.  Especially wanted to comment on the "it must be my fault" on her son getting cancer.  You know that it isn't and if your parents had said that line when you got it you would have been very upset, please don't blame yourself.
> 
> Kirsten



The hat is very cute. I can't wait to see your sewing!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress for a customer



Good job on all those dresses! I like all of them!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so I couldn't resist showing you all the stripes I put in my sewing room last night - they turned out so awesome - if I do say so myself! And with my curtain/sewing machine cover fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I can't wait to see the finished product!



aimeeg said:


> Continuing Princess week here is Cinderella. . .



I am enjoying this princess week theme! Keep the pictures coming!



candicenicole19 said:


> I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado warning and it is raining so hard right now and the lights are flickering so i grabbed the laptop and the baby and we are hanging out in the basement where it is cooler because when the lights go out the air does as well!  It is SO muggy!  Anyway, Just wanted to share a few more designs   I am working on a few step sister and villian outfits next and am super excited about them.  My girls LOVED them at 1900 and I can not wait until they see the outfits made with the stepsisters on them!
> 
> 
> I also read that there are a few people who wanted to try the Insa skirt. I wanted to add that it is SUPER EASY to make. All of these are the Insa skirt pattern. I made a change to the waist band because I didnt want it to be very long but otherwise it is a great pattern which can be made simple (Snow White) or add lots of applique like the others.  It is a great pattern and one of the easier ones to follow!  Just make sure you PIN the layers together to make sure they are all going to fit together and make sure you use measurments for the waist and hips as there is not much wiggle room because it is a more fitted skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.



All those skirts turned out great. Maybe I will try one for a Big Give one day.



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry if my instructions are as clear as mud.  I just did things to make it easier to sew on the vinyl and a size I was happier with.  I wouldn't make the bags any larger than 8.5 x 8.5.  Smaller may be nicer because they'd be lighterweight, but my kids are happy with the ones I made them which were 9x9 (turn out a little smaller once sewn).
> 
> Here is a finished bag I made for a friend (it has a 4x4 window):



Thanks for the tutorial Andrea. This is why I like hanging out here - we all help each other out and share tips. Too bad I don't see any eye-spy bags in my future since I am too cheap to pay for shipping to send them for Big Gives.



candicenicole19 said:


> These are the easy directions I wrote up for a fellow Diser.  I am sure everyone makes the skirt differently however this is the way I make the skirt and have found it was very easy this way.  I honestly have never once read the directions that came with the book or skirt because I, Well I hate to read directions for ANYTHING lol  Im a trial and error kinda gal I guess.  Anyway, here they are!  I will be making some more of these skirts on Monday so if it would help anyone Id be happy to take some pictures while making it.  Also, I am sure I can write up some easier directions for the feliz with pics as well but there is already a good tute for that one but hey if it helps IM willing to make a go at it, just let me know!  I do do several things differently then the patterns but they are only to make it easier!
> 
> First determine your size. I strongly suggest using measurments and not so much the size of the skirt because there is not much wiggle room in these as they do not have any give that the hips and not much room to stretch at the waist at all!
> 
> Cut out 4 of each of the skirt top and skirt bottom pcs.  (8 total 4 for the top layer 4 for the bottom layer)
> 
> Cut out the waist band.  I ALWAYS cut then in half. The waistband is huge but I am not a huge fan of larger drop waists so I use the pattern pcs as a template but I cut it in half length wise  so it does not reach my daughters ankles!
> 
> Once you complete this you will finish the sides of all 4 of your top and bottom pattern pcs.  I have a serger and I just do the sides of each pcs.
> 
> You then sew the 4 top layer skirt pcs together with your sewing machine then do the same for the bottom.
> 
> Press the seams open and topstitch each to the side of the panel.
> 
> Sew your waistband together at the sides to form a circle.
> 
> I always do the casing for the elastic here because i think it is easier  So I finish the top edge of the waistband and then I fold it over depending on the size elastic I am using and stitch it in place leaving a small opening for the elastic to go in.
> 
> Now here is where you need to pin pin and pin some more.
> 
> You will take the top layer of the skirt and place it overtop of the bottom layer with the wrong side of the top layer facing the right side of the bottom layer (Basicly how it will look when it is finished.  I normally use a basting stitch and stitch them together to avoid one slipping out on the next step.
> 
> Next you will turn the waistband inside out and place the wrong side of the waistband over top of the right side of the skirt portion with the raw edges touching.
> 
> I Sew it first then finish the seam.   Press the seam allowence to the top and topstitch. INsert the elastic and sew up the hole.
> 
> You can choose to either finish with ruffles or hem.  Either way it looks super cute!



Thanks for taking the time and share the tutorial with us. I will have to save that in case I ended up making an Insa for a Big Give.



NiniMorris said:


> Just made it back from picking up Bubba.  I am so angry!  Other than a good cleaning, there was nothing wrong with it...except for what Brother TOLD me to do to fix the problem.
> 
> The bobbin tension was too tight, so I loosened as per the instructions from Brother.  What was actually wrong was a speck of lint in the tensioning disks.  No matter how loose I made the tension, I would NEVER be able to fix it!  LOL
> 
> I also bought the cap hoopster for my machine while I was there.  I might just attempt a cap sometime this weekend...as if I wasn't already behind enough!
> 
> 
> I guess I'd better feed the grand daughter now, so we can leave soon for therapy...
> 
> 
> Nini



That's too bad about your machine. I hope it wasn't too expensive to "fix" as a result. Thanks for letting us know about the problem because I am sure one of us will run into a similar problem one day. At least that's one more thing we can try.



aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!



Very cute!



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more to finish and only 82 days left



Good job on all of them. I can't wait to see pictures of them "in action."



Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!



Good job on the outfits. Hopefully the principal is just behind sending a thank you note or something.



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space



Your craft space is beautiful. The view is amazing! (Sorry I had to take the picture out so I am not over the pic limit)


----------



## Jaylin

candicenicole19 said:


> I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Olivia picked each of the appliques for the outfits because they are her favorite from the movies. She keeps saying she wants a Max Dog which is NOT going to happen lol We have a cat (Mostly outdoor comes in to eat and when it rains) and a Boston Terrier puppy which is a hand full so I dont see a Max dog in her future anytime soon.




The sewing world is such a small world, love the outfits.  But there's crazy stuff going on right now on etsy and facebook.  Some serious accusations about you selling other peoples applique designs on etsy as your own..... amongst other crazy things they say you are doing..........


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Thats a bummer - they say on the crocs website that they are made of the the croc material and are the traditional croc comfort. I wonder why they would say that  sorry everyone - I thought they'd be more comfie for the little ones!!!



They are just like regular crocs, made out of regular crocs materials, only the style is different. 
I bought a pair for Gianna to wear to WDW (even though she says she won't wear them I am holding out hope LOL).

They are the same soft smooshy crocs material as her caymans, mary janes and disney mickey head crocs.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Pick me!  Pick me!  I'll organize it for you, but you have to give me embroidery lessons on your machine so I can decide if I must have one.  Just wish you lived a bit closer!!!



If only you did!!! I wish I could have a neighbor that had similar interests - wouldnt that be FUN!!!



woodkins said:


> They are just like regular crocs, made out of regular crocs materials, only the style is different.
> I bought a pair for Gianna to wear to WDW (even though she says she won't wear them I am holding out hope LOL).
> 
> They are the same soft smooshy crocs material as her caymans, mary janes and disney mickey head crocs.



OOohhhh! That is GREAT!!! I hope she will wear them for you!!!!!!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.


----------



## Granna4679

aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!



Oh I really love Alice!!  That is too cute with the apron!



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:



OMG...you have been busy.  I love the chip and dale.  Super cute colors.



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabinet (you'll notice some frames piled at the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



Adi - love your view!  And wow...what a "duck" collection.  My DD(she's 24) loves ducks...has since the day she was born and we have quite a collection too.  She is expecting 1st baby and you guessed it...making bedding and everything else "ducks".  We will have to pull out all of her boxes of ducks soon and see what can be used.  

All of your outfits are just too precious too.  I like how you did the monogram.  Too bad people are not appreciative.


----------



## angeque143

VBAndrea said:


> I have no clue, but I would ask the girls on the Dis-signs board.  They are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to iron-ons.



Use the ones from Mickey Amy they ARE GREAT!!


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> This is the tutorial I use. however I alter all the measurements and add a handle:
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag



Thanks for the tutorial!

Approximately how many Eye Spy bags can you make with the 32oz size Polly Pellets?

On the back of the tag you had pictures of the items, was it a picture or were they the actual items laminated?  If it was a picture of the items how did you make them so small to fit the little card?


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Andrea. This is why I like hanging out here - we all help each other out and share tips. Too bad I don't see any eye-spy bags in my future since I am too cheap to pay for shipping to send them for Big Gives.


I don't blame you --they are something I would never send across the border!  Though my package to Peanut was one of the cheapest I sent.  I just bought poly envelopes thinking they be cheaper to send than boxes and I just sent one and it was definitely pricier than I had hoped/expected.  I can't win with shipping costs!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.


Very cute!



squirrel said:


> Thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> Approximately how many Eye Spy bags can you make with the 32oz size Polly Pellets?
> 
> On the back of the tag you had pictures of the items, was it a picture or were they the actual items laminated?  If it was a picture of the items how did you make them so small to fit the little card?



With a 32 oz bag I use almost 1/2 the bag of pellets to fill one eye spy bag.  I have thus far made 7 eye spy bags and have used 3 bags of pellets.  So generally you get about 2 eye spy bags out of each bag of pellets.

For the picture I line up all the items on my sewing table (you could just do it on a piece of poster board to get a white background -- my sewing table just happens to be white).  I put them in alphabetical order b/c I'm anal like that and arrange them so each row has the same number of items (again b/c I'm anal).  It ends up covering a space about the size of a sheet of paper (so I guess you could line the items up on a piece of paper as well).  I take a close up picture and then I just crop it in my photo program to fit nicely on a 4.6 piece of photo paper.  If it doesn't fit perfect I just trim it with paper cutter to get it looking nice.  And then I print the list on cardstock to match the size of the photo, but it's approximately 4 x 6.

This is what my picture looks like before cropping it:





I crop out the part where the table goes up in the background or cut it off with paper cutter.

The most challenging part for me is to get the marble situated so it doesn't roll!


----------



## kelly1218

billwendy said:


> Thats a bummer - they say on the crocs website that they are made of the the croc material and are the traditional croc comfort. I wonder why they would say that  sorry everyone - I thought they'd be more comfie for the little ones!!!
> 
> Miprender - lovin all those adorable outfits!! I spy some fun fabric there!!!!!
> 
> Adi - so jealous of your VIEW!!!!!!!!! what water are we looking at?
> *
> You all dont want to see my sewing room - its so trashed!!! Anyone want to come up to the philly area and organize it all for me!!*!! lol



you aren't that far from me (Levittown).... and I would totally help you out... but I SUCK at organizing..... like....really, really suck at it.  I'm afraid to take pictures of my craft area.


----------



## kelly1218

VBAndrea said:


> I don't blame you --they are something I would never send across the border!  Though my package to Peanut was one of the cheapest I sent.  I just bought poly envelopes thinking they be cheaper to send than boxes and I just sent one and it was definitely pricier than I had hoped/expected.  I can't win with shipping costs!
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> With a 32 oz bag I use almost 1/2 the bag of pellets to fill one eye spy bag.  I have thus far made 7 eye spy bags and have used 3 bags of pellets.  So generally you get about 2 eye spy bags out of each bag of pellets.
> 
> For the picture I line up all the items on my sewing table (you could just do it on a piece of poster board to get a white background -- my sewing table just happens to be white).  I put them in alphabetical order b/c I'm anal like that and arrange them so each row has the same number of items (again b/c I'm anal).  It ends up covering a space about the size of a sheet of paper (so I guess you could line the items up on a piece of paper as well).  I take a close up picture and then I just crop it in my photo program to fit nicely on a 4.6 piece of photo paper.  If it doesn't fit perfect I just trim it with paper cutter to get it looking nice.  And then I print the list on cardstock to match the size of the photo, but it's approximately 4 x 6.
> 
> This is what my picture looks like before cropping it:
> 
> I crop out the part where the table goes up in the background or cut it off with paper cutter.
> 
> *The most challenging part for me is to get the marble situated so it doesn't roll*!


a dab of  elmers school glue!!!! it will keep it still...and washes off with soap and water when you are done with the picture.


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.



I just love everything about this pattern!  Are you going to put the pattern up for sale once you are done getting the kinks out of it???  I especially love the fact that it's reversible, and I just love the shape of the bottom front - how it curves - excellent space for embroidery!  Love it!  



VBAndrea said:


> This is what my picture looks like before cropping it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I crop out the part where the table goes up in the background or cut it off with paper cutter.
> 
> The most challenging part for me is to get the marble situated so it doesn't roll!



I love seeing the picture of everything you put in the bags...  how fun - some of those things, I never would have thought of.

D~


----------



## cogero

ttfn0205 said:


> ughhh 2 stores Joannes and Hobby Lobby and I couldnt find those little pellets
> to save my soul.  The hunt continues...



I have even seen them in Michaels


----------



## chellewashere

kelly1218 said:


> you aren't that far from me (Levittown).... and I would totally help you out... but I SUCK at organizing..... like....really, really suck at it.  I'm afraid to take pictures of my craft area.



Im right outside of Levittown in Croydon I say we all just have a big party and we can do each others rooms  Course I dont have a room yet so I volunteer to go last


----------



## chellewashere

billwendy said:


> You all dont want to see my sewing room - its so trashed!!! Anyone want to come up to the philly area and organize it all for me!!!! lol



Sorry thought I hit the multi quote button...too early for me to be up... above comment is for you too!!!


----------



## billwendy

kelly1218 said:


> you aren't that far from me (Levittown).... and I would totally help you out... but I SUCK at organizing..... like....really, really suck at it.  I'm afraid to take pictures of my craft area.





chellewashere said:


> Im right outside of Levittown in Croydon I say we all just have a big party and we can do each others rooms  Course I dont have a room yet so I volunteer to go last



Lol....Im in Essington, just near the airport!!!

my room is just awful and I never want to spend the time to clean it up because Im working on the next project, you know?

So, has anyone made a washable doggie bed? my BFF is getting a new puppy and I want to make her somethings! Also, has anyone made a collar?


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!


So beautiful and like everyone said love the soft pastel colors.



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easter shirts I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have more to finish and only 82 days left


Awesome!! I love the fabric. Wish I could find something like that especially the chip and dale.



Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!


Arent they supp. to be role models for our kids?? That is sad. The outfits are great!!



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my work space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You'll notice I opted for the new machine instead of Disney next month  oh and in lieu of a mother's day gift).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet (forgot to take pictures of it open - my scrapbook cart and Misc. Craft supplies/gift giving stash (bags, tissue, etc). Take up 1/2 of it the other 1/2 is Misc household storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.


WOW!!!! Absolutely terrific. Your view is why I am moving down south!! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.


So beautiful!! Love the sash I have tried to tie my bows like that, not even close.


----------



## miprender

Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



Love those dresses and I really LOVE your sewing room and all your fabric. Even better that is was only $3-4/yard.



VBAndrea said:


> So far everything looks awesome --  though LARGER pics might be nice -- yes, that's a *ever so subtle* hint.  Great fabrics -- I imagine most came from etsy???  Are they nice fabrics to work with?



Thanks Andrea. Yes I did splurge and order some of the fabric from THISTHATfromJapan. She was great to deal with and the fabric was great to work with. The ChipNdale fabric was different from what we can buy around here, the loose threads were like soft webby cotton 

I will put bigger pics up next time. I have a few more photos to post.



Diz-Mommy said:


> CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  I love the appliques and fabrics you used.  I have that chip and dale too, and I've been trying to brainstorm what I'm gonna do with them!



Thanks. I can't wait to see what you make with it.



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!!!
> D~



Thanks D



billwendy said:


> Miprender - lovin all those adorable outfits!! I spy some fun fabric there!!!!!



Thanks Wendy



PurpleEars said:


> Good job on all of them. I can't wait to see pictures of them "in action."



Thanks I can't wait either only 82 days!



Jaylin said:


> The sewing world is such a small world, love the outfits.  But there's crazy stuff going on right now on etsy and facebook.  Some serious accusations about you selling other peoples applique designs on etsy as your own..... amongst other crazy things they say you are doing..........



 That is too bad. I always wondered about that since it would be quite easy to do that.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.



Both sides are adorable, but DUMBO is just so cute and I love your applique design of him.



Granna4679 said:


> OMG...you have been busy.  I love the chip and dale.  Super cute colors.



Thanks


----------



## miprender

chellewashere said:


> Awesome!! I love the fabric. Wish I could find something like that especially the chip and dale.



I ordered it from ETSY. It comes from Japan. A yard was a little pricey at $25 but I only need a yard to make two sets of shorts size 4 & 6. So if I divide that by half it is about $12 for shorts and that is how much I normally would pay. 
See that was the reasoning I used on DH when he saw how much I paid.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> I ordered it from ETSY. It comes from Japan. A yard was a little pricey at $25 but I only need a yard to make two sets of shorts size 4 & 6. So if I divide that by half it is about $12 for shorts and that is how much I normally would pay.
> See that was the reasoning I used on DH when he saw how much I paid.



I drool over that Chip N Dale fabric ... I really want to get some to make the boys some outfits for when we go ... DH might have a heart attack though - on a big family reunion trip as a kid, one of the chipmunks scared the beejeezus out of one of the younger kids and DH's brother went on the defensive and got into a tussle with the chipmunk   Needless to say, DH is a little apprehensive when it comes to those two


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> I drool over that Chip N Dale fabric ... I really want to get some to make the boys some outfits for when we go ... DH might have a heart attack though - on a big family reunion trip as a kid, one of the chipmunks scared the beejeezus out of one of the younger kids and DH's brother went on the defensive and got into a tussle with the chipmunk   Needless to say, DH is a little apprehensive when it comes to those two


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

DMGeurts said:


> I just love everything about this pattern!  Are you going to put the pattern up for sale once you are done getting the kinks out of it???  I especially love the fact that it's reversible, and I just love the shape of the bottom front - how it curves - excellent space for embroidery!  Love it!
> 
> D~


Thank You Everyone!

 D~
It isn't my pattern. It is called the Sugar & Spice Apron by Laura Tunnell

I have made some improvements in the istructions though because they are a bit vague & neede some improvment to make construction better. I got it on YCMT. if you get it and want my instructions let me know. working on a grown-up size apron now. It has pattern pieces for a top or apron. This is the 2T-5 top.

The waist sash is big enought to have it come around & tie in front too. (which is cute if you are doing palin material but it covrs up the applique IMO.)


----------



## aboveH20

cajunfan said:


> For anyone interested in making pillows for GKTW....
> 
> Joann's has flannel on sale 50% off this Saturday only (I am sure most of you got that flyer! )....so for a little over $2.50 (I am sure all you folks have 12" of novelty fabric laying around!) you can make 4 pillows!
> 
> Lynn








Doing my part to get the American economy going. 

(I hope the photo isn't huge.  After I "previewed" my post, I made it smaller, but it doesn't look smaller.)


----------



## VBAndrea

kelly1218 said:


> a dab of  elmers school glue!!!! it will keep it still...and washes off with soap and water when you are done with the picture.


Never thought of that!  Thanks for the tip.



DMGeurts said:


> I love seeing the picture of everything you put in the bags...  how fun - some of those things, I never would have thought of.
> 
> D~


You have to get creative when you want a bunch of small things at a reasonable price!  There's a few days in May that Hancock's is having 50% off buttons so I'll stock up on some more cute ones if I'm in the mood to make any more eye spy bags.  They're nice to do for Big Gives since you don't have to worry about size, though I imagine you pay the price in shipping them.



billwendy said:


> Lol....Im in Essington, just near the airport!!!
> 
> my room is just awful and I never want to spend the time to clean it up because Im working on the next project, you know?
> 
> So, has anyone made a washable doggie bed? my BFF is getting a new puppy and I want to make her somethings! Also, has anyone made a collar?


If anyone on here ever asked about a doggie bed or collar I would have sent them your way.  I can't believe you haven't made either for Zoe yet!  Have you ever made her any coats?  I always wanted to try some simple ones for my pooches -- not for warmth, just for looks!



miprender said:


> Thanks Andrea. Yes I did splurge and order some of the fabric from THISTHATfromJapan. She was great to deal with and the fabric was great to work with. The ChipNdale fabric was different from what we can buy around here, the loose threads were like soft webby cotton
> 
> I will put bigger pics up next time. I have a few more photos to post.



Thanks for letting me know about the fabric.  That makes me feel better if I ever have the need to buy something for my dd.  I just like that she has unique things (I've looked at her items in the past but never had the need to purchase anything).


----------



## VBAndrea

I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.

Up first is for Karin the tutor.  Aivilo tote (extra large) made with a larger lining so it peeks out of the top of the bag.  I have several pockets on the interior too.  And I put batting in the handles for added comfort.  There is also a coffee cozy that is reversible, a luggage tag (didn't add her name to it yet), a key ring, a book mark and an ankle bracelet.  I did fabrics with blues and browns for her since her house is decorated with a lot of blues.  I only ever see her in yoga wear so not sure how she dresses when going out, but am hoping she is happy with these colors:





Funny story I need to add ~ I made her a bracelet for Valentine's Day and she recently fell and broke one ankle and sparined the other and is walking on two air casts right now. I had already decided to do an ankle braclet for her and just now got off the phone with her to schedule ds for this week.  He is going on Tuesday which is Teacher's Day so I told her I'd send her gift with my ds and dh as I work that day and won't drop him off.  She then begged me to make her another bracelet for Teacher's Day and I told her gift was already done.  Since I said "done" she knew I made it and thinks she is getting a bracelet.  Nope, it's an ankle bracelet and it will be useless to her right now!  

And this is for Natasha -- classroom teacher.  She wears tons of green and brown -- I would say 50 to 75% of the time.  I loved the green and brown flower fabric, but really had a hard time finding corrdinating fabrics.  I think the brown dot might be a dark for the rest of the bag, but my other choices in fabrics weren't so hot either.





I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.


----------



## Blyssfull

Everything is so gorgeous as always!! And everyone's sewing areas are to die for. I have a five bedroom house and yet I'm STUCK! in the dining room... so not fair. I have to tell myself it's my turn when the kids are grown.  

I made my trip to Joann's today for their terrific sale!! I also had to go to Hobby Lobby... Joann's was COMPLETELY out of Mickey Mouse fabric and I drove to a store an hour away!! My little one did NOT want to cooperate so I had to promise a toy to get him in the door. I know it's awful, but I REALLY hate shopping with my kids. 

I have lots of flannel and fabric to make pillowcases with now. I need to get busy but I have a bachelorette party for my cousin tonight. Not my cup of tea, I'm not so much the social butterfly anymore after age and children so I'm just going for dinner. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mphalens said:


> Love all of it!!!!
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm about to order some dark transfer ink-jet sheets ... I need at least 10 sheets (between BigGives and shirts for my boys) ... which seller from Ebay or Amazon or which brand do you recommend????  I will just be using my regular iron ... no heat press here
> 
> TIA!!!!



I usually go to HewlettPacker.com . Now I haven't been there in awhile, but they usually have buy 2 get one and free shipping. I like their paper the best. Sorry, this is it:

http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/product/product_detail/Q1974A



billwendy said:


> Lol....Im in Essington, just near the airport!!!



Wendy, do you ever go up to fabric row in Phillie? I've been wanting to go, but hesitant. I have  a co-worker that won't shop any where else. She helps to make costumes for the Skating rink at the UofD and costumes for the Mummers. Just wondering if it was worth the trip.


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> Doing my part to get the American economy going.
> 
> (I hope the photo isn't huge.  After I "previewed" my post, I made it smaller, but it doesn't look smaller.)



I have a stash that looks very similar!  I was there for an hour and a half this morning...and none of that was waiting in line!

Lynn


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Just made it back from picking up Bubba.  I am so angry!  Other than a good cleaning, there was nothing wrong with it...except for what Brother TOLD me to do to fix the problem.
> 
> The bobbin tension was too tight, so I loosened as per the instructions from Brother.  What was actually wrong was a speck of lint in the tensioning disks.  No matter how loose I made the tension, I would NEVER be able to fix it!  LOL
> 
> I also bought the cap hoopster for my machine while I was there.  I might just attempt a cap sometime this weekend...as if I wasn't already behind enough!
> 
> 
> I guess I'd better feed the grand daughter now, so we can leave soon for therapy...
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm glad it wasn't anything serious with your machine!



aimeeg said:


> Today wraps up princess week for me. I know Alice is not a princess but she is British. Plus she is my favorite!



Aimee I LOVE this set!!! I just adore this Alice, and always wondered why people hadn't done more outfits with it!  And, my Mom saw your Cinderella outfit you posted the other day and LOVED it!!! (so did Heather and I!) 



miprender said:


> Here are some of the outfits I've been working on.
> 
> Dinner at Garden Grill:


Great outfits! 


Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


These are so cute! That's awful about the principal though! People can be so very ungrateful! 


Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'd say my space is 90/95% done.  DH really only needs to hang up frames in the room and we have to Mat some of the things that are already up in those black frames. OH - and DH needs to organize his side (I've given him this weekend or else I'll organize it and he won't be so thrilled, he claims I "hide" things - as in put them out of view, lol).
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




*sigh* Why do I live in Michigan????

I love your room! I even love your serger, I have that one and it's been great for me! Did I spy Lilo? 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.



I love both sides of this!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> Doing my part to get the American economy going.
> 
> (I hope the photo isn't huge.  After I "previewed" my post, I made it smaller, but it doesn't look smaller.)



YAY!!! Good for you doing your part! 



VBAndrea said:


> I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.
> 
> Up first is for Karin the tutor.  Aivilo tote (extra large) made with a larger lining so it peeks out of the top of the bag.  I have several pockets on the interior too.  And I put batting in the handles for added comfort.  There is also a coffee cozy that is reversible, a luggage tag (didn't add her name to it yet), a key ring, a book mark and an ankle bracelet.  I did fabrics with blues and browns for her since her house is decorated with a lot of blues.  I only ever see her in yoga wear so not sure how she dresses when going out, but am hoping she is happy with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story I need to add ~ I made her a bracelet for Valentine's Day and she recently fell and broke one ankle and sparined the other and is walking on two air casts right now. I had already decided to do an ankle braclet for her and just now got off the phone with her to schedule ds for this week.  He is going on Tuesday which is Teacher's Day so I told her I'd send her gift with my ds and dh as I work that day and won't drop him off.  She then begged me to make her another bracelet for Teacher's Day and I told her gift was already done.  Since I said "done" she knew I made it and thinks she is getting a bracelet.  Nope, it's an ankle bracelet and it will be useless to her right now!
> 
> And this is for Natasha -- classroom teacher.  She wears tons of green and brown -- I would say 50 to 75% of the time.  I loved the green and brown flower fabric, but really had a hard time finding corrdinating fabrics.  I think the brown dot might be a dark for the rest of the bag, but my other choices in fabrics weren't so hot either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



Gorgeous!!! I really want to make myself a bag!


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.
> 
> Up first is for Karin the tutor.  Aivilo tote (extra large) made with a larger lining so it peeks out of the top of the bag.  I have several pockets on the interior too.  And I put batting in the handles for added comfort.  There is also a coffee cozy that is reversible, a luggage tag (didn't add her name to it yet), a key ring, a book mark and an ankle bracelet.  I did fabrics with blues and browns for her since her house is decorated with a lot of blues.  I only ever see her in yoga wear so not sure how she dresses when going out, but am hoping she is happy with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story I need to add ~ I made her a bracelet for Valentine's Day and she recently fell and broke one ankle and sparined the other and is walking on two air casts right now. I had already decided to do an ankle braclet for her and just now got off the phone with her to schedule ds for this week.  He is going on Tuesday which is Teacher's Day so I told her I'd send her gift with my ds and dh as I work that day and won't drop him off.  She then begged me to make her another bracelet for Teacher's Day and I told her gift was already done.  Since I said "done" she knew I made it and thinks she is getting a bracelet.  Nope, it's an ankle bracelet and it will be useless to her right now!
> 
> And this is for Natasha -- classroom teacher.  She wears tons of green and brown -- I would say 50 to 75% of the time.  I loved the green and brown flower fabric, but really had a hard time finding corrdinating fabrics.  I think the brown dot might be a dark for the rest of the bag, but my other choices in fabrics weren't so hot either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



your Gift sets are AMAZING!!! the teachers will LOVE them!!!! Great job!!




SallyfromDE said:


> I usually go to HewlettPacker.com . Now I haven't been there in awhile, but they usually have buy 2 get one and free shipping. I like their paper the best. Sorry, this is it:
> 
> http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/product/product_detail/Q1974A
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, do you ever go up to fabric row in Phillie? I've been wanting to go, but hesitant. I have  a co-worker that won't shop any where else. She helps to make costumes for the Skating rink at the UofD and costumes for the Mummers. Just wondering if it was worth the trip.



I was there once, and It really just wasnt for me. There is a TON of fabric, but a lot of it was for costuming and upholstry and gowns and stuff - the stuff I like was more expensive than Joann's. There were a lot of unique zippers and buttons though!! The stores are super jammed -Billy ended up staying outside most of them because he could hardly fit through the isles!!! I'd say that was a good 4 years ago though - so maybe its different now?????

QUESTIONWith the wraptop dress - are any of you afraid the bow will come undone? Do you put a snap or a button or anything under the bow????


----------



## VBAndrea

I must have missed a page b/c I'm seeing things quoted that I never saw! 

Anyway, QUESTION time:  It's the Brother PE 770 that ds needs to tell dh that they should buy me for Mother's Day, right?  It's only available refurbished on Overstock now but it's $660 on QVC so if that's the correct one I'll have ds e-mail dh the link.  I refuse to get a refurbished one.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> your Gift sets are AMAZING!!! the teachers will LOVE them!!!! Great job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there once, and It really just wasnt for me. There is a TON of fabric, but a lot of it was for costuming and upholstry and gowns and stuff - the stuff I like was more expensive than Joann's. There were a lot of unique zippers and buttons though!! The stores are super jammed -Billy ended up staying outside most of them because he could hardly fit through the isles!!! I'd say that was a good 4 years ago though - so maybe its different now?????
> 
> QUESTIONWith the wraptop dress - are any of you afraid the bow will come undone? Do you put a snap or a button or anything under the bow????



I have the Miss Mary wrap dress and you put a hook and eye in place in case the tie comes undone with that pattern.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> I must have missed a page b/c I'm seeing things quoted that I never saw!
> 
> Anyway, QUESTION time:  It's the Brother PE 770 that ds needs to tell dh that they should buy me for Mother's Day, right?  It's only available refurbished on Overstock now but it's $660 on QVC so if that's the correct one I'll have ds e-mail dh the link.  I refuse to get a refurbished one.



Thats the one that I and quite a few others have!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Thats the one that I and quite a few others have!!!!!



Thanks -- I wanted to make sure I had it correct.  The kids just send dh this e-mail from their account (never mind they can't even log on to QVC with their account!).

Dear Best Dad in the World,

May 8 is Mother's Day and I think we just found a great gift to get Mom (whose birthday you forgot).
It's a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine. 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...H182354.desc.Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine
I bet she would even make you a really cool t-shirt if we got this for her.  

Love,
Alexa and Ben

P.S.  Father's Day is just around the corner.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I wanted to make sure I had it correct.  The kids just send dh this e-mail from their account (never mind they can't even log on to QVC with their account!).
> 
> Dear Best Dad in the World,
> 
> May 8 is Mother's Day and I think we just found a great gift to get Mom (whose birthday you forgot).
> It's a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine.
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...H182354.desc.Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine
> I bet she would even make you a really cool t-shirt if we got this for her.
> 
> Love,
> Alexa and Ben
> 
> 
> P.S.  Father's Day is just around the corner.



Such sweet little darlings!!!!!!


----------



## TickleMeTink

This thread moves so fast..there is no way I can go back and quote everything.  it is so hard trying to keep up here...so I am just going to try and quote and hopefully be able to keep up from the last few pages!  I did look through the other 20+ pages or so..some really great stuffs!!!



Adi12982 said:


> Some things I've made this month:
> 
> For a "customer" - FB friend that ordered this for her DD's first visit to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for the principal's daughter at the school my mom works at, who turned two this month (not making her anything again, mom said she dropped it off and still hasn't said thanks!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting pictures of my sewing/craft room soon!



Love all those outfits, Adi and sorry that you didn't get a thank you for those gifts! 



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:
> 
> The view out of my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What a great view!  I would love a view like that but all I see right now are constructions of new homes across the street.  I love your sewing room, and those colorful cubes!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.



Nice aprons, and love that Dumbo design!





VBAndrea said:


> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



I love the totes and the fabrics that you use!! I recently made my first Aivilo tote for my dd's dance teacher who left the studio couple weeks ago.  I definitely see more totes in my future..I am thinking both kids' teachers will be getting one for end of year.


----------



## ttfn0205

Success!  I found the poly pelletts at walmart, now perhaps I can work on a spy bag sometime this week


----------



## PurpleEars

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I made a Sugar & Spice top as a trial for the apron I am making for my friend.
> It is also reversible. I definately like the Dumbo side better. It is a new pattern for me so I am still working out the little pains.



The top looks great. I like the Dumbo side better too.



aboveH20 said:


> Doing my part to get the American economy going.
> 
> (I hope the photo isn't huge.  After I "previewed" my post, I made it smaller, but it doesn't look smaller.)



I can't wait to see your finished products!



VBAndrea said:


> I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.
> 
> Up first is for Karin the tutor.  Aivilo tote (extra large) made with a larger lining so it peeks out of the top of the bag.  I have several pockets on the interior too.  And I put batting in the handles for added comfort.  There is also a coffee cozy that is reversible, a luggage tag (didn't add her name to it yet), a key ring, a book mark and an ankle bracelet.  I did fabrics with blues and browns for her since her house is decorated with a lot of blues.  I only ever see her in yoga wear so not sure how she dresses when going out, but am hoping she is happy with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story I need to add ~ I made her a bracelet for Valentine's Day and she recently fell and broke one ankle and sparined the other and is walking on two air casts right now. I had already decided to do an ankle braclet for her and just now got off the phone with her to schedule ds for this week.  He is going on Tuesday which is Teacher's Day so I told her I'd send her gift with my ds and dh as I work that day and won't drop him off.  She then begged me to make her another bracelet for Teacher's Day and I told her gift was already done.  Since I said "done" she knew I made it and thinks she is getting a bracelet.  Nope, it's an ankle bracelet and it will be useless to her right now!
> 
> And this is for Natasha -- classroom teacher.  She wears tons of green and brown -- I would say 50 to 75% of the time.  I loved the green and brown flower fabric, but really had a hard time finding corrdinating fabrics.  I think the brown dot might be a dark for the rest of the bag, but my other choices in fabrics weren't so hot either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



Both sets of gifts look great. I am sure they will really appreciate them.



VBAndrea said:


> I must have missed a page b/c I'm seeing things quoted that I never saw!
> 
> Anyway, QUESTION time:  It's the Brother PE 770 that ds needs to tell dh that they should buy me for Mother's Day, right?  It's only available refurbished on Overstock now but it's $660 on QVC so if that's the correct one I'll have ds e-mail dh the link.  I refuse to get a refurbished one.



I think 770 is the one people rave about around here. I have the 270D and it has worked well for me.


----------



## ttfn0205

Success!  I found the poly pelletts at walmart, now perhaps I can work on a spy bag sometime this week


----------



## froggy33

At jimmy buffet right now.  I love all the crazy people!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I must have missed a page b/c I'm seeing things quoted that I never saw!
> 
> Anyway, QUESTION time:  It's the Brother PE 770 that ds needs to tell dh that they should buy me for Mother's Day, right?  It's only available refurbished on Overstock now but it's $660 on QVC so if that's the correct one I'll have ds e-mail dh the link.  I refuse to get a refurbished one.



They must be selling the one I sent back the other week! 

The new one they replaced it with has worked perfectly though!


----------



## teresajoy

Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!


----------



## kelly1218

chellewashere said:


> Im right outside of Levittown in Croydon I say we all just have a big party and we can do each others rooms  Course I dont have a room yet so I volunteer to go last


OMG....you are like just a few miles from me!!!! I'm right by Truman!!!!
I don't really have a room either...I've taken over the living room  



billwendy said:


> Lol....Im in Essington, just near the airport!!!
> 
> my room is just awful and I never want to spend the time to clean it up because Im working on the next project, you know?
> 
> So, has anyone made a washable doggie bed? my BFF is getting a new puppy and I want to make her somethings! Also, has anyone made a collar?


The airport isn't that far to travel either!!!

I keep saying I'm going to make 'cat cushions' to get my cats off my furniture....so far it's on my dream list.


----------



## kelly1218

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



Oh, I love this...I wish I was able to do this when my DD14 was younger...she would have worn it until it fell off her. 


I LOVE that Dumbo apron...but for some reason it won't quote


----------



## squirrel

I spent hours trying to make the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops for my niece's birthday.  Never again.  Darn, should have taken a photo-since I won't be making them again.

I have a lot of catching up to do.  I rarely have time to look at all the beautiful clothes.  I'm now organizing a fridge swap, and trying to get some dresses done.  I know how fast my trip starts creeping up.

Must get to bed.  More parties tomorrow-birthdays and 1st communion.


----------



## chellewashere

kelly1218 said:


> OMG....you are like just a few miles from me!!!! I'm right by Truman!!!!
> I don't really have a room either...I've taken over the living room



It's a small world afterall  I used to live in Goldenridge when I went to Truman many many many long years ago


----------



## chellewashere

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



So beautiful I love it!!!


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.
> 
> Up first is for Karin the tutor.  Aivilo tote (extra large) made with a larger lining so it peeks out of the top of the bag.  I have several pockets on the interior too.  And I put batting in the handles for added comfort.  There is also a coffee cozy that is reversible, a luggage tag (didn't add her name to it yet), a key ring, a book mark and an ankle bracelet.  I did fabrics with blues and browns for her since her house is decorated with a lot of blues.  I only ever see her in yoga wear so not sure how she dresses when going out, but am hoping she is happy with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story I need to add ~ I made her a bracelet for Valentine's Day and she recently fell and broke one ankle and sparined the other and is walking on two air casts right now. I had already decided to do an ankle braclet for her and just now got off the phone with her to schedule ds for this week.  He is going on Tuesday which is Teacher's Day so I told her I'd send her gift with my ds and dh as I work that day and won't drop him off.  She then begged me to make her another bracelet for Teacher's Day and I told her gift was already done.  Since I said "done" she knew I made it and thinks she is getting a bracelet.  Nope, it's an ankle bracelet and it will be useless to her right now!
> 
> And this is for Natasha -- classroom teacher.  She wears tons of green and brown -- I would say 50 to 75% of the time.  I loved the green and brown flower fabric, but really had a hard time finding corrdinating fabrics.  I think the brown dot might be a dark for the rest of the bag, but my other choices in fabrics weren't so hot either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



These are awesome. Love the fabric colors. I have got to make myself one of these along with a rosetta bag!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ttfn0205 said:


> Success!  I found the poly pelletts at walmart, now perhaps I can work on a spy bag sometime this week


YAY!!!!  Wendy found some at Joann's but the two Joann's we have do NOT carry them and they are outrageously priced at Hancock's.



teresajoy said:


> They must be selling the one I sent back the other week!
> 
> The new one they replaced it with has worked perfectly though!


That's what I was thinking  With a machine that can be be finicky to begin with the last thing I would need is one that is refurbished.  I'd rather pay a little more and hopefully get one like the second one you got.  I'll have a hard enough time figuring everything out as is with a perfect machine.  Then again, I amy not get one so may have nothing to figure out.



teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!


I commented on the BG how beautiful it turned out.  It looks like you put a lot of work into it.  And Peanut looks so pretty in pink.  I'm so glad she made the trip as well, I just hope she's fairing OK and not spiking more fevers.



kelly1218 said:


> I keep saying I'm going to make 'cat cushions' to get my cats off my furniture....so far it's on my dream list.


My mom made me a cat pad for a chair and it really helped until I moved it to my ds's bed -- he has a black bedspread and one of our cats has lots of white on him so it's not a good combination.  Now that the pad is on the bed he doesn't use it all!


THANK YOU all for the comments on the totes for the teachers.  I just hope they like them -- I think they will but you just never know.  I give the regular teacher gift cards for Xmas and end of school so I at least know those are appreciated!


----------



## NiniMorris

I managed to get 4 shirts finished and one half done yesterday afternoon.  And 3 Rosetta bags cut and started.  I was surprised how fast everything went when you aren't having to fiddle with the machine!  I'm not 100% happy with the way it stitches on fills, but appliques look really good.  (not that I do much fills anyway!)

I didn't get a final count of how many raffle tickets were purchased for my Pink Rosetta bag; but when I left, 2 hours after the event started, it was up to 47 and there were still people in line to purchase the tickets.   Since the event didn't officially end until lunch time yesterday, I won't know the final count until Monday afternoon.

It was not displayed very nice, just laying on a table with a bunch of other junk they were selling.  I was really surprised that it was even noticed.  Most of the people that bought tickets were word of mouth...and there was a stack of my business cards there in case anyone wanted one...

I am hoping my sewing student cancels tomorrow.  Again.  I really have some shopping to do at Joann's.  As often as she cancels, her baby will be here before she even gets started on the quilt!  But since I have something I really need to get done, she will be here with bells on!

To all those hit by the storms, my heart and prayers go out to you.  To the family members of all those still missing, I can only image the pain of not knowing.  To all those helping, even in some small way, I know the victims are very grateful.

All of my family and extended family made it through safely.  (we just heard from the final few yesterday)  Those in North Alabama have managed to contact us, even though they are without power.  (power not expected to be on for a couple of weeks) My Son in laws family were extremely lucky.  They didn't even loose a single shingle off their roof after at least FIVE tornadoes touched down a few yards from their house.  Friday evening, they found two bodies in the field across the street from their house.  So far, they are unidentified.




On a good note, we are going to be able to take advantage of free dining again this year.  I really need to get busy making customs....oh wait a minute.  My daughter won't wear customs this year.  That's right, I get to make T SHIRTS only!



Nini


----------



## cogero

today's project is to work on some gives. 

I did all the Heat Press shirts for one yesterday. I would like to get 4 Tshirts done today.

I also need to do 2 skirts hoping those get cut out. Looks like I will be bringing the embroidery machine to the dining room table for the day.


----------



## VBAndrea

Questions?

If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.

Bobbins are sided and sideless 
What do I buy???
Do I buy sided or sideless?
Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?

For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?

And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?

I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.  

Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.

Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.

And HEATHERSUE, how about a ShihTzu design and some horses (Bella Sara style would be perfect!!)?  

Thanks ladies and gent(s).


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



The dress came out really nice. That fabric is gorgeous.


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



So pretty! I love the princess ribbon.


----------



## cogero

Ugh I can't get my machine to recognize a PES design.

THis is the first time this has happened to me. When I try the DST version it says it is to big for my hoop. It was the last shirt I needed for one of my gives.

Going to go work on 2 tinkerbell shirts instead.


----------



## mkwj

Scissors should come with it.  If you need applique scissors, revlon nail scissors work great.  I saw a cheap set at walmart the other day too in the sewing section.  As for the bobbins I am not sure.  I always buy the spool and just do them myself.  I have never used black bobbin thread.   It would be useful when doing a black design.  Sadly I have had to use a sharpie before to cover a few threads.


----------



## DMGeurts

I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.

I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.











D~


----------



## VBAndrea

I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).

Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:


----------



## kelly1218

chellewashere said:


> It's a small world afterall  I used to live in Goldenridge when I went to Truman many many many long years ago


definitely a small world!!!I've been in Yellowood almost my whole life   Once when we went to Chef Mickey's.... we were seated next to a family from Blue Ridge.  I still chuckle at that.....traveling over 1000 miles to meet 'neighbors' 




I got an email from Joann's.....  This wednesday they are offering a senior citizen discount an additional 20% off IN STORE.   I'm debating whether or not to drag my MIL shopping.


----------



## Fruto76

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



This is beautiful! I have really enjoyed seeing these "commoner" dresses as an alternative to the princess-y dresses. It's seems perfect timing with the Royal wedding and all. 


DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


 So so cute. Your dd has a great eye for coordinating fabrics. I'm guessing you have a future designer of sorts there with you.  You must share the pattern! 



VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:


I am still in awe of how wonderful these dresses are. Mom must THRILLED with the results! And I love your teacher gifts, but lost the quote somewhere.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)

Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.






I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.






They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.






Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


----------



## Fruto76

aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


These are all adorable as well. The Gingerbread men look just like the Candyland pieces... you are one Smart Cookie! 
Yay for mowing the lawn. I just did mine, too except I mowed mine because hubby is coming home for his R&R break! He'll be here for 2 weeks and we are headed to WDW for Mother's Day weekend with my sister and her family!  I can't wait!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.

Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt









DD7 as the Mad Hatter









DS as the White Rabbit





And the mome raths just for fun.  





If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.  

ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Questions?
> 
> If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.
> 
> Bobbins are sided and sideless
> What do I buy???
> Do I buy sided or sideless?
> Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
> Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
> What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?
> 
> For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?
> 
> And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?
> 
> I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.
> 
> Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.
> 
> And HEATHERSUE, how about a ShihTzu design and some horses (Bella Sara style would be perfect!!)?
> 
> Thanks ladies and gent(s).




I have the 770....I use the sided plastic bobbins. (I like them, because you can actually reuse them.) Scissors are included with the machine...but they aren't all that great! I use only white in the bobbins, unless I am doing something in the hoop.  Then I would wind a bobbin of the top color for that specific project.  I actually wind a bobbin of each of the colors and put it on the thread rack under the spool.  That way it is all ways ready for me if I need it.

The 770 comes with one hoop.  THAT drove me crazy!  I spent so much time hooping....now I bought a set of 4 different hoops from ebay, and I can have my second shirt hooped while the first is still stitching.  (close by, of course!)





Has anyone seen a Bruce from Nemo applique design?  I KNOW I have seen it somewhere, but did not book mark it and can't find it now.  It is the last design I need for that day's shirts.  Of course, the birthday boy wants that and only that applique for his birthday shirt and lunch at Coral Reef!



Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



This is so beautiful! I hope they are having a good time there right now and not having any fever issues.



squirrel said:


> I spent hours trying to make the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops for my niece's birthday.  Never again.  Darn, should have taken a photo-since I won't be making them again.
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do.  I rarely have time to look at all the beautiful clothes.  I'm now organizing a fridge swap, and trying to get some dresses done.  I know how fast my trip starts creeping up.
> 
> Must get to bed.  More parties tomorrow-birthdays and 1st communion.



Sounds like you had a busy day. Hopefully you will get some time to sew soon.



NiniMorris said:


> I managed to get 4 shirts finished and one half done yesterday afternoon.  And 3 Rosetta bags cut and started.  I was surprised how fast everything went when you aren't having to fiddle with the machine!  I'm not 100% happy with the way it stitches on fills, but appliques look really good.  (not that I do much fills anyway!)
> 
> I didn't get a final count of how many raffle tickets were purchased for my Pink Rosetta bag; but when I left, 2 hours after the event started, it was up to 47 and there were still people in line to purchase the tickets.   Since the event didn't officially end until lunch time yesterday, I won't know the final count until Monday afternoon.
> 
> It was not displayed very nice, just laying on a table with a bunch of other junk they were selling.  I was really surprised that it was even noticed.  Most of the people that bought tickets were word of mouth...and there was a stack of my business cards there in case anyone wanted one...
> 
> I am hoping my sewing student cancels tomorrow.  Again.  I really have some shopping to do at Joann's.  As often as she cancels, her baby will be here before she even gets started on the quilt!  But since I have something I really need to get done, she will be here with bells on!
> 
> To all those hit by the storms, my heart and prayers go out to you.  To the family members of all those still missing, I can only image the pain of not knowing.  To all those helping, even in some small way, I know the victims are very grateful.
> 
> All of my family and extended family made it through safely.  (we just heard from the final few yesterday)  Those in North Alabama have managed to contact us, even though they are without power.  (power not expected to be on for a couple of weeks) My Son in laws family were extremely lucky.  They didn't even loose a single shingle off their roof after at least FIVE tornadoes touched down a few yards from their house.  Friday evening, they found two bodies in the field across the street from their house.  So far, they are unidentified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note, we are going to be able to take advantage of free dining again this year.  I really need to get busy making customs....oh wait a minute.  My daughter won't wear customs this year.  That's right, I get to make T SHIRTS only!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear your machine is behaving again. I hope lots of tickets were sold for your Rosetta bag.



VBAndrea said:


> Questions?
> 
> If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.
> 
> Bobbins are sided and sideless
> What do I buy???
> Do I buy sided or sideless?
> Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
> Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
> What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?
> 
> For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?
> 
> And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?
> 
> I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.
> 
> Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.
> 
> And HEATHERSUE, how about a ShihTzu design and some horses (Bella Sara style would be perfect!!)?
> 
> Thanks ladies and gent(s).



I just wound my own bobbins so I can't help you with the bobbin questions. I use the white Gutermann bobbin thread (somehow my machine does not like Sulky bobbin thread even though it perfers Sulky embroidery thread). I prefer the rayon embroidery thread over polyester from my limited experience.



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Beautiful! I think both girls did a good job picking the fabric!



VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



WOW! They are amazing! I am sure the family really appreciates the dresses! Thanks so much for making them!



aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.



I like those T-shirts and bags too. It's amazing what we can accomplish when we work together! Thanks so much for making them for this family!



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 as the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mome raths just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.
> 
> ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.



Looks like it was a great party! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## kelly1218

I LOVE the candyland dresses!!!! The boys Tshirts are very adorable....how original!!!!

Bunny boy is absolutely adorable also.


For some reason I can't quote ANYTHING...it's really annoying.


----------



## aimeeg

The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.


----------



## NaeNae

cogero said:


> Ugh I can't get my machine to recognize a PES design.
> 
> THis is the first time this has happened to me. When I try the DST version it says it is to big for my hoop. It was the last shirt I needed for one of my gives.
> 
> Going to go work on 2 tinkerbell shirts instead.



Sent you a pm!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Questions?
> 
> If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.
> 
> Bobbins are sided and sideless
> What do I buy???
> Do I buy sided or sideless?
> Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
> Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
> What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?
> 
> For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?
> 
> And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?
> 
> I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.
> 
> Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.
> 
> And HEATHERSUE, how about a ShihTzu design and some horses (Bella Sara style would be perfect!!)?
> 
> Thanks ladies and gent(s).



You don't have to have spray adhesive. I've never used it. I would like to try it, but it seems so expensive! 



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




Very cute!!! I love the fabrics. How old is your daughter?


VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



I love the way these turned out! 



aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


I love all these!!! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt



Your little guys is so cute! How old is he now? You girls are just adorable. 



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Gorgeous Aimee!!


----------



## teresajoy

The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



I can't wait to see it!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> I



Andrea, those are absolutely awesome!  Your appliques are just amazing, I can't do anything without my embroidery machine!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

So many cute things!!!  I am so sorry I just have a minute on the computer before I have to get off so I can't comment on it all.  



teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



Precious!!



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Adorable!!!

I know I sound like a broken record but please pray for our state.  Flash flooding started last night.  It has been awful.  Our backyard filled up almost to the door last night and the tiny creek at the back of our subdivision overflowed and uprooted a section of privacy fence (that was concreted in!) and washed it down the street.  The same thing happened four door down at my inlaws -- the neighbor's fence ended up in his front yard!   The main highway by our house flooded overnight.  And we are no where near the 100 year flood plain in our area!!!

My DS spent the weekend with my mom -- about 45 minutes away -- and every road and highway except one that was almost an hour out of the way and very COUNTRY was flooded.  I am a better swimmer than DH and don't fear the water like he does so I went to go get DS.  I actually took his life vest with me in case we got stranded on the way back home.  Thank GOD that the road remained above water -- the yards we past were just like lakes!!!  I knew I wouldn't cross ANY standing water but I was afraid of idiots who would cause accidents and get me stranded.  DS was terrified of the flooding and wanted to come home so I went.  And all the while it was storming like crazy!!  I was never so happy to hit the interstate and get home!

As we drove across the river, you could see complete boat docks that had come apart from their moorings floating down the river with boats still attached!  They were all smashed up!!  Some were even stuck under bridge pilings. We also saw a house boat turned upside down floating down the river.  Such destruction!!!!

I think our area got between 6 and 10 inches of rain last night and they are predicting another 6 or so by tomorrow night.  

So please pray for us -- especially those who have already lost their homes to tornadoes in the past few weeks and are now suffering through these horrible flash floods.  We have had it relatively easy and it has been hard on our nerves....


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

My daughter is an ice skater and for the upcoming spring show, she and her duet partner were assigned the song "Footloose". As part of their costume, they decided on a pettiskirt from dancewearsolutions.com.   It was not expensive (about $20), arrived quickly and was offered in loads of colors and color combinations. They're not the kind you could wear as you would a regular skirt because they don't have as many layers, but they'd certainly work as a petticoat under a skirt or dress that needed volume. The sizes run from toddler through adult. If you look on the web site, you might want to use "petticoat" if you don't have any luck with "pettiskirt" as the search word. The girls did their own on line shopping around, so I'm not sure which term they used to find it. This is a big show and recital time, so if you look and they're out of what you want, give it a few weeks and try again.

Hope someone finds this useful!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## kelly1218

ncmomof2 said:


> I can't wait to see it!



hmmm...that isn't exactly bopping her in the head. 

I'm no help either....I want to see too!!!!  






@momtoAlexnWilliam (again.....I can't quote )

prayers being sent for the flooding....your poor town


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


The shirt gingerbreads look exactly like the game pieces ~ the kids also looked really cute in everything.  Where did you get the ITH gingerbread men from?  I am asking b/c I'm hoping I'll have a chance to use it in the very near future!



Fruto76 said:


> These are all adorable as well. The Gingerbread men look just like the Candyland pieces... you are one Smart Cookie!
> Yay for mowing the lawn. I just did mine, too except I mowed mine because hubby is coming home for his R&R break! He'll be here for 2 weeks and we are headed to WDW for Mother's Day weekend with my sister and her family!  I can't wait!


YAY for dh coming home and also WDW for Mother's Day!



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 as the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mome raths just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.
> 
> ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.


I LOVE the Alice -- what a great style!  Very pretty.  Good work on everything for the party.



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I went back and forth on whether or not I really wanted an embroidery machine.  I like doing BIG appliques by hand, but they don't always turn out perfect -- there are lots of minor blips on my Candyland ones) and I really want to start doing some things with t-shirt and have trouble hand appliqeuing on knit at times.  Chances are I will use it more for Big Gives than personal use, but oh well!

Love the skirt and particularly the fabric choices.  I need to take your dd shopping with me!



NiniMorris said:


> I have the 770....I use the sided plastic bobbins. (I like them, because you can actually reuse them.) Scissors are included with the machine...but they aren't all that great! I use only white in the bobbins, unless I am doing something in the hoop.  Then I would wind a bobbin of the top color for that specific project.  I actually wind a bobbin of each of the colors and put it on the thread rack under the spool.  That way it is all ways ready for me if I need it.
> 
> The 770 comes with one hoop.  THAT drove me crazy!  I spent so much time hooping....now I bought a set of 4 different hoops from ebay, and I can have my second shirt hooped while the first is still stitching.  (close by, of course!)
> 
> Has anyone seen a Bruce from Nemo applique design?  I KNOW I have seen it somewhere, but did not book mark it and can't find it now.  It is the last design I need for that day's shirts.  Of course, the birthday boy wants that and only that applique for his birthday shirt and lunch at Coral Reef!
> Nini


Thank you -- I've jotted down the plastic bobbins (sided) in my notebook where I am writing all my tips and tricks.  What thread type do you prefer?

I am hoping I will be fine with one hoop since I don't sell -- I don't think I'll be doing anything mass production.  If it annoys me for BGs I'll get more hoops.  I'll be happy just to figure it all out and get one shirt done my first week!

I know HeatherSue has a shark -- I saw it the other day when I was perusing designs.  I'm not sure if it's Bruce but I promise you she has a shark.



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.


Just lovely as usual.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, those are absolutely awesome!  Your appliques are just amazing, I can't do anything without my embroidery machine!


Thank you!  And there are several things I can't do without an embroidery machine which I why I am hoping dh already has one on order for me.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but please pray for our state.  Flash flooding started last night.  It has been awful.  Our backyard filled up almost to the door last night and the tiny creek at the back of our subdivision overflowed and uprooted a section of privacy fence (that was concreted in!) and washed it down the street.  The same thing happened four door down at my inlaws -- the neighbor's fence ended up in his front yard!   The main highway by our house flooded overnight.  And we are no where near the 100 year flood plain in our area!!!
> 
> My DS spent the weekend with my mom -- about 45 minutes away -- and every road and highway except one that was almost an hour out of the way and very COUNTRY was flooded.  I am a better swimmer than DH and don't fear the water like he does so I went to go get DS.  I actually took his life vest with me in case we got stranded on the way back home.  Thank GOD that the road remained above water -- the yards we past were just like lakes!!!  I knew I wouldn't cross ANY standing water but I was afraid of idiots who would cause accidents and get me stranded.  DS was terrified of the flooding and wanted to come home so I went.  And all the while it was storming like crazy!!  I was never so happy to hit the interstate and get home!
> 
> As we drove across the river, you could see complete boat docks that had come apart from their moorings floating down the river with boats still attached!  They were all smashed up!!  Some were even stuck under bridge pilings. We also saw a house boat turned upside down floating down the river.  Such destruction!!!!
> 
> I think our area got between 6 and 10 inches of rain last night and they are predicting another 6 or so by tomorrow night.
> 
> So please pray for us -- especially those who have already lost their homes to tornadoes in the past few weeks and are now suffering through these horrible flash floods.  We have had it relatively easy and it has been hard on our nerves....


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> So so cute. Your dd has a great eye for coordinating fabrics. I'm guessing you have a future designer of sorts there with you.  You must share the pattern!



I wish I could share the pattern...  Basically, all it is, is a strip skirt - the top layer was 6.5" the next was 4.5 and the last 2 were 5.5.  Once you get the elastic in the top layer - it becomes 4.5".  The top layer was dd's hip measurement + 3 for ease... then each layer after that I added 15" to the length (but next time, I'd probably add a little more than that to the bottom layer).  The ruffles are serged on all 4 sides, then gathered down the center and sewn to the skirt over the top of the gathering stitches.  It was a very time consuming skirt to make, even though it doesn't look like it.  I used 8 - 45" ruffles for the skirt.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Everything is adorable.  I love all the outfits and your white rabbit is so cute!  



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Love it!  I can't believe how quickly you make these!  It's amazing!



teresajoy said:


> Very cute!!! I love the fabrics. How old is your daughter?



Thanks.    She just turned 13... and she is now much taller than I am.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but please pray for our state.  Flash flooding started last night.  It has been awful.  Our backyard filled up almost to the door last night and the tiny creek at the back of our subdivision overflowed and uprooted a section of privacy fence (that was concreted in!) and washed it down the street.  The same thing happened four door down at my inlaws -- the neighbor's fence ended up in his front yard!   The main highway by our house flooded overnight.  And we are no where near the 100 year flood plain in our area!!!



I have been praying for everyone in your area.  It's just so sad what you alla re going through.  I am glad that you and your son made it home safely.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Question

Comic book boards  Where do you get them from?  Amazon has them at a good price ($5.99/100 pack) but it's $15.99 shipping!    Does anyone know of a good place to get some, where shipping doesn't break the bank?

Thanks!  

D~  <---- who is hoping that DH will install the counter in her sewing room today...


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Comic book boards  Where do you get them from?  Amazon has them at a good price ($5.99/100 pack) but it's $15.99 shipping!    Does anyone know of a good place to get some, where shipping doesn't break the bank?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~  <---- who is hoping that DH will install the counter in her sewing room today...



I have this site bookmarked, though have never ordered from them.  I think it's $8.50 per 100 and I don't know what shipping is -- but it might be worth looking at if you can get cheaper shipping.
http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/

Do you have any comic book stores in your area?  We have one or two and I always figured I'd just get them there if cheaper.  I'm not sure they would fit in my cabinets though.  I don't have room for any more shelves in my sewing hole.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> Your little guys is so cute! How old is he now? You girls are just adorable.



Thanks.  He's 6 months now.







VBAndrea said:


> I LOVE the Alice -- what a great style!  Very pretty.  Good work on everything for the party.


Thanks.  I've been planning this party in my head for a long time.  I'm so glad I finally got one of the girls to agree to it.



DMGeurts said:


> Everything is adorable.  I love all the outfits and your white rabbit is so cute!



Thanks!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I know I'm missing some people, but...

I love the candyland outfuts.  Those appliques are great!

Amieeg - All the Princess dresses are beautiful.

Teresa - I canb't wait to see that outfit either.


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all so much! Belle was a lot of fun to make. 

D- I would go for the Amazon ones. I did a little poking around for you and that seems like a good price. On ebay its about $15 (with shipping) for 25 boards. That was about the norm on google too. I think the issue becomes quality over quantity. It appears the smaller packs are archival quality for collectors.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



Very pretty.  



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the colours.



aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.



Great stuff.  Awesome idea to do the gingerbread men solid.  They are perfect.



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit



Great party, and the White rabbit is adorable.



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Beautiful.



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Comic book boards  Where do you get them from?  Amazon has them at a good price ($5.99/100 pack) but it's $15.99 shipping!    Does anyone know of a good place to get some, where shipping doesn't break the bank?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~  <---- who is hoping that DH will install the counter in her sewing room today...



At a comic book store, of course.   I paid about 6 or 7 dollars for 100 at the store.



Teresa - love the pink Cindy, awesome job as usual.  How are the 13 appliques coming along?


----------



## Adi12982

hollybearsmom said:


> sew very jealous of all that creative space!



Thanks so much!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Cute outfits and very nice sewing room.  I'd like to say I'll share my craft room once we build the new house, but I know I won't!   It really bums me out when I take the time to make something for somebody and they never even say thanks.  Its really even nice to get a picture of the child in the said clothing, but just a general thank for thinking of me and spending time making something just for my child will do.  I've stopped sewing things for a friend of mine, because I have yet to see her kids in anything I've made for them.  She always says she's gonna snap a picture, but I have yet to get one.



I know how that is - I have a cousin I stopped sewing for too - I made her DD 3 outfits for her baby shower - never saw her in one of them.  I did embroider some shirts for her DD's first trip, but made her buy the shirts and then sit with me a decide what designs she wanted - she paid for any I didn't already have.  Other than that, I'm not doing anything else for her.  And definitely NOT for the principal at my mom's school, unless something changes.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I love the sewing rooms!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures...I need to get to work on my room...thanks for inspiring me
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get to Ikea soon...I haven't seen those desks before



I love the desks because you can customize how big they are and even what legs you use - and they are simple.  

Thanks for the compliments on the sewing room 




thebeesknees said:


> I was just gonna ask where you got the shelves, as I am hoping to redo my sewing/craft space next year. We have an IKEA opening here in October, so I guess I know where to go for my shelving! LOVE your space!



I LOVE Ikea!  Good quality, great customer service and fair prices.



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  I plan on putting those shelves (the 4x4 ones) in my sewing room, at some point...  I think I am going to do white though - although I love your light wood color too.  DH is currently laying the carpet in my new sewing room...  getting closer!
> 
> D~



We debated for a while between the dark wood, this and the white.  Since the color in the room was pretty plain I decided white wouldn't work.  I normally like darker furniture (Cherry usually - it is what almost every other piece of furniture in the house is) but I am liking this brighter look for the space. 



aimeeg said:


> Adi- Your room is just beautiful and so is your view! Stunning!!! I really like your set up. How have you enjoyed sewing in the space?





billwendy said:


> Adi - so jealous of your VIEW!!!!!!!!! what water are we looking at?
> 
> You all dont want to see my sewing room - its so trashed!!! Anyone want to come up to the philly area and organize it all for me!!!! lol



Thanks!  It is just a lake - the ocean is about 2 miles East of me  





PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the outfits. Hopefully the principal is just behind sending a thank you note or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Your craft space is beautiful. The view is amazing! (Sorry I had to take the picture out so I am not over the pic limit)


Thanks - I hope she is just behind on saying thanks, or else no more customs for her.  Sometimes I wonder if people think that handmade things are cheaper - but they really aren't - have you seen the prices on customs over on etsy!!



Granna4679 said:


> Adi - love your view!  And wow...what a "duck" collection.  My DD(she's 24) loves ducks...has since the day she was born and we have quite a collection too.  She is expecting 1st baby and you guessed it...making bedding and everything else "ducks".  We will have to pull out all of her boxes of ducks soon and see what can be used.
> 
> All of your outfits are just too precious too.  I like how you did the monogram.  Too bad people are not appreciative.



The ducks have a pretty cute story (and that isn't even all of them because Isabel steals them, lol.  Anyhow, On our one moth of dating anniversary, I couldn't spend the day with my now DH because I was at church helping with a baby shower.  They had all sorts of little stuffed an rubber toys on the tables that you could take with you when you left - I grabbed up two of them and when I saw him later that day I gave him one (and saved the other for our 2 month anniversary).  It was such a short time I really wouldn't have gotten him an actual gift, but it was a silly/cute things to do.  After that I gave him a duckie every month for the first year or two and then only started giving them for big things - like anniversary (years), birthday and Christmas - I usually add one as part of whatever big gift I'm giving him.  His mom actually bought him the cabinet they are when he was still living at home (I was 17 and he was 18 almost 19 when we started dating) - we kept it when we got married and moved away  



chellewashere said:


> Arent they supp. to be role models for our kids?? That is sad. The outfits are great!!
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! Absolutely terrific. Your view is why I am moving down south!!


Thanks so much! 



miprender said:


> Love those dresses and I really LOVE your sewing room and all your fabric. Even better that is was only $3-4/yard.



Thanks - I am a cheapskate - I do have a few things that were twice that - but I try to only shop when I have REALLY good coupons/or great sales.



TickleMeTink said:


> Love all those outfits, Adi and sorry that you didn't get a thank you for those gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great view!  I would love a view like that but all I see right now are constructions of new homes across the street.  I love your sewing room, and those colorful cubes!!



Thanks so much!!



teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



Will do - if you'll do the same for me - I get crazy ideas lie that sometimes, too.  Can't wait to see it though!



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Comic book boards  Where do you get them from?  Amazon has them at a good price ($5.99/100 pack) but it's $15.99 shipping!    Does anyone know of a good place to get some, where shipping doesn't break the bank?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~  <---- who is hoping that DH will install the counter in her sewing room today...



I got mine at a local comic book store - $9 for 100 and no shipping   I bought 200 and still have a bunch left.


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



These are just great!  So colorful! 



aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.



The shirts and bags are too cute!  And I just love the gingerbread men!



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Beautiful as always!



teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



13 is A LOT!!  I've made a few with 7 or so designs, and with each design taking about an hour to stitch out that can take a while!  I bet it looks awesome though!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

tricia said:


> Great party, and the White rabbit is adorable.



Thanks.

I finally got pics of the crocheted stuff.
Bunny in pjs & her bunny toy









Doll for dd4





Airplane for ds


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> This is what my picture looks like before cropping it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most challenging part for me is to get the marble situated so it doesn't roll!



  I had to laugh....I can just imagine you getting everything set up and the marble rolling away....that would SOOOOO be me if I tried to do it!



VBAndrea said:


>



You can stick my address in the gift.  If they don't like them, they can just put them in the mail to me.  I love them!!!  You are super special for doing those.  I bet all the teachers hope they get your children next year!!!!!



billwendy said:


> QUESTIONWith the wraptop dress - are any of you afraid the bow will come undone? Do you put a snap or a button or anything under the bow????



Wendy - they do come undone.  After trial and error, I have found you either tie the ribbons in a knot first or pin the dress on the inside (pen will be hidden) just above the bow.  



VBAndrea said:


> Dear Best Dad in the World,
> 
> May 8 is Mother's Day and I think we just found a great gift to get Mom (whose birthday you forgot).
> It's a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine.
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...H182354.desc.Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine
> I bet she would even make you a really cool t-shirt if we got this for her.
> 
> Love,
> Alexa and Ben
> 
> P.S.  Father's Day is just around the corner.



This is too cute!!  VERY CLEVER!!  I hope you get it.  That would be awesome!



teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



LOVE THIS DRESS!!!  I hope we get to go back before my DGDs outgrow customs.  This style Cinderella dress will be first on my list to make for them.



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Ahhhhh....super cute!!  I love the colors and the added ruffles.  Tell DD she did a great job on the color coordination.



VBAndrea said:


> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



Adorable.  You are sooooo very creative!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.



Adorable and so nice of you to coordinate with Andrea.  Can you share the ITH pattern/link for us??  Pretty please?



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 as the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.
> 
> ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.



Love the party pics and that little white rabbit is just adorable!!




aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Sooooo beautiful!!



teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



The Mickey with the balloons on my Epcot dress (last thread) was 32 stitch changes and 2.1/2 hrs to stitch out!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but please pray for our state.  Flash flooding started last night.  It has been awful.  Our backyard filled up almost to the door last night and the tiny creek at the back of our subdivision overflowed and uprooted a section of privacy fence (that was concreted in!) and washed it down the street.  The same thing happened four door down at my inlaws -- the neighbor's fence ended up in his front yard!   The main highway by our house flooded overnight.  And we are no where near the 100 year flood plain in our area!!!
> 
> My DS spent the weekend with my mom -- about 45 minutes away -- and every road and highway except one that was almost an hour out of the way and very COUNTRY was flooded.  I am a better swimmer than DH and don't fear the water like he does so I went to go get DS.  I actually took his life vest with me in case we got stranded on the way back home.  Thank GOD that the road remained above water -- the yards we past were just like lakes!!!  I knew I wouldn't cross ANY standing water but I was afraid of idiots who would cause accidents and get me stranded.  DS was terrified of the flooding and wanted to come home so I went.  And all the while it was storming like crazy!!  I was never so happy to hit the interstate and get home!
> 
> As we drove across the river, you could see complete boat docks that had come apart from their moorings floating down the river with boats still attached!  They were all smashed up!!  Some were even stuck under bridge pilings. We also saw a house boat turned upside down floating down the river.  Such destruction!!!!
> 
> I think our area got between 6 and 10 inches of rain last night and they are predicting another 6 or so by tomorrow night.
> 
> So please pray for us -- especially those who have already lost their homes to tornadoes in the past few weeks and are now suffering through these horrible flash floods.  We have had it relatively easy and it has been hard on our nerves....



Bless your heart!!  The stress must be horrible.  I will keep you and your families in my prayers.



Adi12982 said:


> The ducks have a pretty cute story (and that isn't even all of them because Isabel steals them, lol.  Anyhow, On our one moth of dating anniversary, I couldn't spend the day with my now DH because I was at church helping with a baby shower.  They had all sorts of little stuffed an rubber toys on the tables that you could take with you when you left - I grabbed up two of them and when I saw him later that day I gave him one (and saved the other for our 2 month anniversary).  It was such a short time I really wouldn't have gotten him an actual gift, but it was a silly/cute things to do.  After that I gave him a duckie every month for the first year or two and then only started giving them for big things - like anniversary (years), birthday and Christmas - I usually add one as part of whatever big gift I'm giving him.  His mom actually bought him the cabinet they are when he was still living at home (I was 17 and he was 18 almost 19 when we started dating) - we kept it when we got married and moved away



Such a cute story!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!


I am sure the family is going to love this beautiful dress.



squirrel said:


> I spent hours trying to make the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops for my niece's birthday.  Never again.  Darn, should have taken a photo-since I won't be making them again.


What is MM cake pops?


VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:


Wow!  The family is going to just love all these wonderful outfits.  Thank you for doing this for the give.



aboveH20 said:


> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


Ok, those gingerbreads are too cute!  Just love it.



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 as the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mome raths just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.
> 
> ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.


You have been very busy and have a lot on your plate.  It looks like everyone had a beautiful and blessed Easter.


aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.


I am just bowled over by your mad skilz.  I only wish my regular applique would come out so good.  Adopt me please and teach me.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I am heading to the world very very soon!  I am of course super excited.  I was able to place an order with Hobby Lobby (they ship to the Cayman's ) so I will not have to be Fabric deprived any more.....and I can get started on DD customs!

My question is has anyone ever been over to the Jo Ann's Fabric in Kissimmee?  Its on West Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy?  I have already confirmed a 1/2 day of my trip especially for Fabric/supply shopping.  Goggled mapped the driving directions and I am ready to go....need to make a list...  If you've been how did it compare to your local Jo Anns how was the Fabric selection?

Oh..one more thing.  I am going to go with an Embrodery Machine for my mothers day gift ( and a side cutter presserfoot for my current sewing machine) and I am looking for suggested models.  I have a Brother Sewing Machine.  Which machines do you guys have?  Do you love it and why?

One thing I do want is to be able to download files to the machine so I can do those cute Disney and other appliques..

What supplies do I absolutly need when I start doing embrodery..I keep reading about stabalizors and I am so lost...but excited 

Wow that was alot ....

thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Amieeg, 

How do you get your skirts to look so full and oh so boutique-ish! ( my new word for the day)....do they have an under layer?

Oh I meant to say in my previous post I love all the items posted so far!  I am TLTQ (to lazy to quote) right now but they are all so pretty.....I can't wait to grow up and be like all of you!


----------



## aimeeg

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Amieeg,
> 
> How do you get your skirts to look so full and oh so boutique-ish! ( my new word for the day)....do they have an under layer?
> 
> Oh I meant to say in my previous post I love all the items posted so far!  I am TLTQ (to lazy to quote) right now but they are all so pretty.....I can't wait to grow up and be like all of you!



Thanks!!! 

1. I use a lot of fabric for the width! 
2. I used a tutu to poof out the skirts. 

Cat's out of the bag! LOL 

This set I did today and I did not put anything under it. This is how the skirt naturally fell. The Belle skirt has two layers. If I put a ruffle on the skirt I generally do a ruffled underskirt.


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


So cute love the raunching (sp.) and the stripes turned out fantastic in the room



VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:


WOW!!! So awesome.



kelly1218 said:


> definitely a small world!!!I've been in Yellowood almost my whole life   Once when we went to Chef Mickey's.... we were seated next to a family from Blue Ridge.  I still chuckle at that.....traveling over 1000 miles to meet 'neighbors'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email from Joann's.....  This wednesday they are offering a senior citizen discount an additional 20% off IN STORE.   I'm debating whether or not to drag my MIL shopping.


I say take her!! Wish the shipping wasnt so much online they are having a great online sale. Maybe I will just order the $40 worth and get the free shipping 
What year did you graduate? I knew/know lots of folks from around there, FB has bought too many folks together 
We are trying to fix up our house right now to sell it and move down south



aboveH20 said:


> Your dresses are wonderful and mom was VERY appreciative.  I'm sooooo far behind in commenting that I actually wrote it on my list of things to do today.  (Haven't gotten to it yet, but I mowed the lawn for the first time this year - husband planned his out of town trip well!)
> 
> Here are the t-shirts I made for the boys.  Mom wanted something for Candyland, and try as I might I couldn't find anything boyish and don't have Andrea's hand applique skills. I made single color gingerbread men, hoping they look like the game pieces from Candyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


Fantastic!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> How did I miss an entire thread?!?  I can't promise that I'll keep up this time, but I'll try.  I miss being here, but 3 kids & a full time job is killing me.  I feel like I never get to sew anymore either.  I did get stuff put together for Easter & it did double duty for dd4(5 on Thursday)'s birthday party.  Well, really they were for the party & they worked for Easter 'cause I didn't have time to do both.
> 
> Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD7 as the Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS as the White Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mome raths just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get pics taken of their Easter toys, I'll post them.  I've started crocheting at night while watching tv.  For some reason it seems less trouble that clearing the table to sew - probably because it is.
> 
> ETA:  I've apparently forgotten how to post pics too.  Hope it works this time.


Love the idea of this party. My DD is asking for a mad hatter party this year instead of her masquerade party. Love the card people!! Great job with all the outfits!



aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.


Love it!! Saw the one with the pettiskirt how dang cute that was!!


----------



## chellewashere

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My daughter is an ice skater and for the upcoming spring show, she and her duet partner were assigned the song "Footloose". As part of their costume, they decided on a pettiskirt from dancewearsolutions.com.   It was not expensive (about $20), arrived quickly and was offered in loads of colors and color combinations. They're not the kind you could wear as you would a regular skirt because they don't have as many layers, but they'd certainly work as a petticoat under a skirt or dress that needed volume. The sizes run from toddler through adult. If you look on the web site, you might want to use "petticoat" if you don't have any luck with "pettiskirt" as the search word. The girls did their own on line shopping around, so I'm not sure which term they used to find it. This is a big show and recital time, so if you look and they're out of what you want, give it a few weeks and try again.
> 
> Hope someone finds this useful!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Ohh thanks I put in just petti to get them. So cute and since mine is younger its even cheaper!!


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 1. I use a lot of fabric for the width!
> 2. I used a tutu to poof out the skirts.
> 
> Cat's out of the bag! LOL
> 
> This set I did today and I did not put anything under it. This is how the skirt naturally fell. The Belle skirt has two layers. If I put a ruffle on the skirt I generally do a ruffled underskirt.



LOVE this set.  We're really into Punzel around here.  I assume this is the Insa skirt.  I just ordered my book, so I haven't gotten my pattern yet, but I was looking at some other tuts and see that you can add elastic between each top panel??  Is this right.  And it doesn't look like you do this, so obviously you don't have to??

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

aimeeg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 1. I use a lot of fabric for the width!
> 2. I used a tutu to poof out the skirts.
> 
> Cat's out of the bag! LOL
> 
> This set I did today and I did not put anything under it. This is how the skirt naturally fell. The Belle skirt has two layers. If I put a ruffle on the skirt I generally do a ruffled underskirt.



This is so pretty!  I love your outfits!


----------



## livndisney

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I am heading to the world very very soon!  I am of course super excited.  I was able to place an order with Hobby Lobby (they ship to the Cayman's ) so I will not have to be Fabric deprived any more.....and I can get started on DD customs!
> 
> My question is has anyone ever been over to the Jo Ann's Fabric in Kissimmee?  Its on West Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy?  I have already confirmed a 1/2 day of my trip especially for Fabric/supply shopping.  Goggled mapped the driving directions and I am ready to go....need to make a list...  If you've been how did it compare to your local Jo Anns how was the Fabric selection?
> 
> Oh..one more thing.  I am going to go with an Embrodery Machine for my mothers day gift ( and a side cutter presserfoot for my current sewing machine) and I am looking for suggested models.  I have a Brother Sewing Machine.  Which machines do you guys have?  Do you love it and why?
> 
> One thing I do want is to be able to download files to the machine so I can do those cute Disney and other appliques..
> 
> What supplies do I absolutly need when I start doing embrodery..I keep reading about stabalizors and I am so lost...but excited
> 
> Wow that was alot ....
> 
> thanks!



I have been in that store several times. They have VERY little character fabric. It is a rather small store with only one cutting counter. Since we moved that is my "regular" store. But when I go "fabric shopping" I travel a bit farther to the nicer Joanns and the quilt fabric shop. The Kissimmee Joann's will do in a pinch (but let me know if you want directions to the nicer store-it is not hard to get to from WDW)


----------



## tinkerbell3747

livndisney said:


> I have been in that store several times. They have VERY little character fabric. It is a rather small store with only one cutting counter. Since we moved that is my "regular" store. But when I go "fabric shopping" I travel a bit farther to the nicer Joanns and the quilt fabric shop. The Kissimmee Joann's will do in a pinch (but let me know if you want directions to the nicer store-it is not hard to get to from WDW)



Thanks!  I knew someone here would be able to help.  I would like directions please.

We are not going to have a car at the moment we will travel via taxi.  However if the cab ride will be too long/expensive i may concider renting a car for the day.


----------



## NiniMorris

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I am heading to the world very very soon!  I am of course super excited.  I was able to place an order with Hobby Lobby (they ship to the Cayman's ) so I will not have to be Fabric deprived any more.....and I can get started on DD customs!
> 
> My question is has anyone ever been over to the Jo Ann's Fabric in Kissimmee?  Its on West Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy?  I have already confirmed a 1/2 day of my trip especially for Fabric/supply shopping.  Goggled mapped the driving directions and I am ready to go....need to make a list...  If you've been how did it compare to your local Jo Anns how was the Fabric selection?
> 
> Oh..one more thing.  I am going to go with an Embrodery Machine for my mothers day gift ( and a side cutter presserfoot for my current sewing machine) and I am looking for suggested models.  I have a Brother Sewing Machine.  Which machines do you guys have?  Do you love it and why?
> 
> One thing I do want is to be able to download files to the machine so I can do those cute Disney and other appliques..
> 
> What supplies do I absolutly need when I start doing embrodery..I keep reading about stabalizors and I am so lost...but excited
> 
> Wow that was alot ....
> 
> thanks!



I have a Brother PE770.  Love it.  Even when we were having a disagreement, I still loved it!  Download patterns from your computer to a thumb drive and put it in the machine and away you go!

I would say you need a variety of stabilizers.  It is like thread, you can never have too much!


Nini


----------



## tinkerbell3747

NiniMorris said:


> I have a Brother PE770.  Love it.  Even when we were having a disagreement, I still loved it!  Download patterns from your computer to a thumb drive and put it in the machine and away you go!
> 
> I would say you need a variety of stabilizers.  It is like thread, you can never have too much!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks NiNi 

I am going to have to go read up on stabilizers and look into that Brother as well.


----------



## livndisney

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I knew someone here would be able to help.  I would like directions please.
> 
> We are not going to have a car at the moment we will travel via taxi.  However if the cab ride will be too long/expensive i may concider renting a car for the day.



RENT A CAR!!!! Cab fare will be outrageous!!!!!!

You should be able to rent a car for the day for MUCH less than cab fare.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

livndisney said:


> RENT A CAR!!!! Cab fare will be outrageous!!!!!!
> 
> You should be able to rent a car for the day for MUCH less than cab fare.



Reserve a rental is on my to do list.  Can I have the directions please?


----------



## livndisney

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Reserve a rental is on my to do list.  Can I have the directions please?



oh sorry 

Take I4 toward Sanford. Exit at Altamonte Springs (436 exit). Left over freeway on 436 go through 5 lights and there is an awesome Joanns at the corner of 436 and 434.

The quilt store (nice fabric!) is called the Sewing Studio.
Take 436 east to 17-92 make a right. Take 17-92 approx 2 miles and shop will be on the left.

Both stores are worth the trip!  If you leave Joann's and head toward the Sewing Studio, you will pass a mall with a Build a Bear, Barnes and Noble and Movie theater (in case you wanted to do other shopping).

There is also a Walmart behind the Joanns and a Target across the street from Joanns.

The Sewing Studio is also a Babylock dealer and Joanns sells lots of machines.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

livndisney said:


> oh sorry
> 
> Take I4 toward Sanford. Exit at Altamonte Springs (436 exit). Left over freeway on 436 go through 5 lights and there is an awesome Joanns at the corner of 436 and 434.
> 
> The quilt store (nice fabric!) is called the Sewing Studio.
> Take 436 east to 17-92 make a right. Take 17-92 approx 2 miles and shop will be on the left.
> 
> Both stores are worth the trip!  If you leave Joann's and head toward the Sewing Studio, you will pass a mall with a Build a Bear, Barnes and Noble and Movie theater (in case you wanted to do other shopping).
> 
> There is also a Walmart behind the Joanns and a Target across the street from Joanns.



YEAH!   Thanks a MILLION! All of my usual shopping in one place!  What's the name of the Mall?


----------



## livndisney

tinkerbell3747 said:


> YEAH!   Thanks a MILLION! All of my usual shopping in one place!  What's the name of the Mall?



Altamonte Mall. There is also a Burlington and a TJ Maxx and a Dollar Show Movie theater across from the mall.


----------



## cogero

My sister used to live across from that mall when she worked for Disney.


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> My sister used to live across from that mall when she worked for Disney.



We just moved from that area last fall. I still drive back when I want to "shop" LOL.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> Ugh I can't get my machine to recognize a PES design.
> 
> THis is the first time this has happened to me. When I try the DST version it says it is to big for my hoop. It was the last shirt I needed for one of my gives.
> 
> Going to go work on 2 tinkerbell shirts instead.



I had a problem with a design I bought around Xmas. It would start to stitch, then go back to the starting spot. I emailed the digitizer, and she had it on another program, and sent me that one. The second one worked fine. Why not email them and see if they've had any problems with that design? 



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Comic book boards  Where do you get them from?  Amazon has them at a good price ($5.99/100 pack) but it's $15.99 shipping!    Does anyone know of a good place to get some, where shipping doesn't break the bank?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D~  <---- who is hoping that DH will install the counter in her sewing room today...



You should find them in a local Comic Book store.


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> I had a problem with a design I bought around Xmas. It would start to stitch, then go back to the starting spot. I emailed the digitizer, and she had it on another program, and sent me that one. The second one worked fine. Why not email them and see if they've had any problems with that design?
> 
> 
> 
> You should find them in a local Comic Book store.



Sally thanks I  did that waiting to hear back.


----------



## RMAMom

Whew!! I am finally caught up. We spent the weekend working in the yard. We are in the process of a very big redo and should finish next weekend. It leaves no time for sewing but you cant have it all!



Adi12982 said:


> My Sewing/Craft Space:]
> 
> Needless to say, I'm loving my space.  When I am working I pull out the ironing floor and put it in the middle of the room.



I am sooo jealous of your view! Your space is beautiful.


miprender said:


> I ordered it from ETSY. It comes from Japan. A yard was a little pricey at $25 but I only need a yard to make two sets of shorts size 4 & 6. So if I divide that by half it is about $12 for shorts and that is how much I normally would pay.
> See that was the reasoning I used on DH when he saw how much I paid.



I use the same reasoning when purchasing sometimes. DH calls it Mary Math.
Would you be able to link the etsy shop you mentioned, I think it was THISTHATfromJapan, I tried to search it out on etsy but didn't find it, maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot.



VBAndrea said:


> I made ds's tutor and the kids' teacher (they are in the same class as 1-3rd grade is together) identical gifts for Teacher's Day -- well sort of identical ~ same items, different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did notebooks covers.  I may still do them for just little memo pads that they can toss in the totes, but if I don't get them done I'm not going to worry b/c I think (hope) they'll be pretty happy with what I did get done.



What luck teachers your kiddos have. Very nice!


VBAndrea said:


> I must have missed a page b/c I'm seeing things quoted that I never saw!
> 
> Anyway, QUESTION time:  It's the Brother PE 770 that ds needs to tell dh that they should buy me for Mother's Day, right?  It's only available refurbished on Overstock now but it's $660 on QVC so if that's the correct one I'll have ds e-mail dh the link.  I refuse to get a refurbished one.



I paid about $750.00 for mine on HSN a year ago. I wouldn't buy refurbished either.


teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



This is just darling.



VBAndrea said:


> Questions?
> 
> If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.
> 
> Bobbins are sided and sideless
> What do I buy???
> Do I buy sided or sideless?
> Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
> Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
> What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?
> 
> For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?
> 
> And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?
> 
> I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.
> 
> Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.
> 
> And HEATHERSUE, how about a ShihTzu design and some horses (Bella Sara style would be perfect!!)?
> 
> Thanks ladies and gent(s).


I bought my PE770 from HSN over a year ago and love it, I use the bobbin thread that came with it. I tried to use the prewounds from Marathon but it ended up in the shop both times so now I wind my own. When that ran low I went to my local brother dealer and bought whatever spool they recommended and haven't had any problems yet.
I ordered the most popular Rayon colors set from Marathon, because someone here recommended them and I couldn't be happier. Someone did once say the polyester could melt under a hot iron so I just stuck with the rayon. I ordered online on a Friday and had them on Monday.

I bought a can of spray adhesive at Joanns but have never used it.

I think a good pair of curved scissors are worth it but I also think thats a personal preference sort of thing. I did use the scissors that came with the machine for a week or so and then invested in scissors when Joanns had a sale.



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could help you with the PE770 - sadly, I don't own one yet.    I am hoping soon though.
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and show a picture of dd's skirt for the wedding... again, I let her choose the fabric and the pattern - I just sewed.    I really love how this one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



So cute!



VBAndrea said:


> I made these outfits for Avy's wish trip.  The mom was intersted in Candyland outfits for GKTW so I made Vidas for Avy and her sister Ella.  AboveH20 was kind enough to applique coordinating shirts for the boys and she made Avy and Ella some cute purses with gingerbread men in them too (hopefully she'll post hers soon).
> 
> Avy's dress is Princess Frostine with the purple and blues and Ella has Princess Lolli with the pinks and oranges:



SEW creative !!!! I love them!



aboveH20 said:


> I purchased a candy font that was waaaay too big for the t-shirts so decided to make little bags for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up being smaller than I expected (don't know why, the first try was too big!) so I decided to put something in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.


I love it all but I really love those gingerbread men!


teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?


No bopping from me just can't wait to see it!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks NiNi
> 
> I am going to have to go read up on stabilizers and look into that Brother as well.


I bought my machine a year ago and knew nothing about stabilizers a year ago but there is a lot of info on line if you google it. From there I bought a little of this and a little of that until I found what I liked.


----------



## aripantaloon

I have an applique question for you experts if you don't mind.  I have a singer sewing machine and I have been doing some appliqued shirts for my girls for their birthdays - cupcakes with a number candle on it for their age.  I used Target tees with iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the shirt.  The directions I used were from a tutorial that someone posted on here (wonderful, btw!!).

Anyway, I've been running into an issue of the shirt ripping along the edge of the applique in some places.  Like my older DD's tee ripped all along the bottom of her cupcake after I washed it.  I'm using a tight zigzag stitch with the tension set on auto or slightly looser (like 1/2 way between auto and -1) and a satin stitch foot.  I've done a bunch of other appliques with the same shirts on my old machine without a problem using the same stabilizer.

A woman at a sewing supply store suggested that I also use an interfacing and lower the tension on the stitch.  So, would this be the correct thing to do?  Is the tension my main issue?  If not, then what could be causing this?  

I have to may my little one's first birthday shirt for next week, so I could really use any help you can give!  Thank you!!


----------



## ttfn0205

The birthday skirt is done!
ok what am i doing wrong, I copied it from facebook, onto the mountain with a sun and all I get is a red box!  
you will have to trust me the skirt and the daughter are beautiful


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.


----------



## tricia

Aimeeg - love the rapunzel.  We just saw it for the first time over the weekend and my boys love Pascal.




froggy33 said:


> LOVE this set.  We're really into Punzel around here.  I assume this is the Insa skirt.  I just ordered my book, so I haven't gotten my pattern yet, but I was looking at some other tuts and see that you can add elastic between each top panel??  Is this right.  And it doesn't look like you do this, so obviously you don't have to??
> 
> Thanks!



No, you don't have to put the elastic.  Personally, I dont think I like them with the elastic, so I don't use it either.




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



Very nice and colourful.  Good plan taking the pins and thread, never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> The "Happily Ever After" Collection continues with Belle.



Good job with this outfit!



teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



Yikes! Did I read it correctly? 13?!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but please pray for our state.  Flash flooding started last night.  It has been awful.  Our backyard filled up almost to the door last night and the tiny creek at the back of our subdivision overflowed and uprooted a section of privacy fence (that was concreted in!) and washed it down the street.  The same thing happened four door down at my inlaws -- the neighbor's fence ended up in his front yard!   The main highway by our house flooded overnight.  And we are no where near the 100 year flood plain in our area!!!
> 
> My DS spent the weekend with my mom -- about 45 minutes away -- and every road and highway except one that was almost an hour out of the way and very COUNTRY was flooded.  I am a better swimmer than DH and don't fear the water like he does so I went to go get DS.  I actually took his life vest with me in case we got stranded on the way back home.  Thank GOD that the road remained above water -- the yards we past were just like lakes!!!  I knew I wouldn't cross ANY standing water but I was afraid of idiots who would cause accidents and get me stranded.  DS was terrified of the flooding and wanted to come home so I went.  And all the while it was storming like crazy!!  I was never so happy to hit the interstate and get home!
> 
> As we drove across the river, you could see complete boat docks that had come apart from their moorings floating down the river with boats still attached!  They were all smashed up!!  Some were even stuck under bridge pilings. We also saw a house boat turned upside down floating down the river.  Such destruction!!!!
> 
> I think our area got between 6 and 10 inches of rain last night and they are predicting another 6 or so by tomorrow night.
> 
> So please pray for us -- especially those who have already lost their homes to tornadoes in the past few weeks and are now suffering through these horrible flash floods.  We have had it relatively easy and it has been hard on our nerves....



I am sorry to hear about all the storms in your area lately. I am glad that you and your son were able to get home safely. I will continue to pray for the people affected by nature's forces, including your family.



Adi12982 said:


> I know how that is - I have a cousin I stopped sewing for too - I made her DD 3 outfits for her baby shower - never saw her in one of them.  I did embroider some shirts for her DD's first trip, but made her buy the shirts and then sit with me a decide what designs she wanted - she paid for any I didn't already have.  Other than that, I'm not doing anything else for her.  And definitely NOT for the principal at my mom's school, unless something changes.
> 
> I hope she is just behind on saying thanks, or else no more customs for her.  Sometimes I wonder if people think that handmade things are cheaper - but they really aren't - have you seen the prices on customs over on etsy!!
> 
> The ducks have a pretty cute story (and that isn't even all of them because Isabel steals them, lol.  Anyhow, On our one moth of dating anniversary, I couldn't spend the day with my now DH because I was at church helping with a baby shower.  They had all sorts of little stuffed an rubber toys on the tables that you could take with you when you left - I grabbed up two of them and when I saw him later that day I gave him one (and saved the other for our 2 month anniversary).  It was such a short time I really wouldn't have gotten him an actual gift, but it was a silly/cute things to do.  After that I gave him a duckie every month for the first year or two and then only started giving them for big things - like anniversary (years), birthday and Christmas - I usually add one as part of whatever big gift I'm giving him.  His mom actually bought him the cabinet they are when he was still living at home (I was 17 and he was 18 almost 19 when we started dating) - we kept it when we got married and moved away



In some ways your post makes me feel better about not sewing for my niece/nephew. The sad thing is, I get more satisfaction from sewing for the Big Gives than making things for my niece and nephew because of the recipients' reactions.

And that's a cute story about the ducks!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of the crocheted stuff.
> Bunny in pjs & her bunny toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doll for dd4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane for ds



Very cute. You did a good job on them!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Oh..one more thing.  I am going to go with an Embrodery Machine for my mothers day gift ( and a side cutter presserfoot for my current sewing machine) and I am looking for suggested models.  I have a Brother Sewing Machine.  Which machines do you guys have?  Do you love it and why?
> 
> One thing I do want is to be able to download files to the machine so I can do those cute Disney and other appliques..
> 
> What supplies do I absolutly need when I start doing embrodery..I keep reading about stabalizors and I am so lost...but excited
> 
> Wow that was alot ....
> 
> thanks!



I have heard lots of good things about the Brother 770. I am still quite happy with my 270D (even though I have a serious case of hoop envy!)



aimeeg said:


>



Oh this is pretty too - it looks quite nice without the "poof" factor.



aripantaloon said:


> I have an applique question for you experts if you don't mind.  I have a singer sewing machine and I have been doing some appliqued shirts for my girls for their birthdays - cupcakes with a number candle on it for their age.  I used Target tees with iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the shirt.  The directions I used were from a tutorial that someone posted on here (wonderful, btw!!).
> 
> Anyway, I've been running into an issue of the shirt ripping along the edge of the applique in some places.  Like my older DD's tee ripped all along the bottom of her cupcake after I washed it.  I'm using a tight zigzag stitch with the tension set on auto or slightly looser (like 1/2 way between auto and -1) and a satin stitch foot.  I've done a bunch of other appliques with the same shirts on my old machine without a problem using the same stabilizer.
> 
> A woman at a sewing supply store suggested that I also use an interfacing and lower the tension on the stitch.  So, would this be the correct thing to do?  Is the tension my main issue?  If not, then what could be causing this?
> 
> I have to may my little one's first birthday shirt for next week, so I could really use any help you can give!  Thank you!!



I wonder if the quality of the shirts have changed? I usually use cut away on knits for more stability, so I don't know if that would help.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



Cute dresses! Those eye spy bags look fun!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I drool over that Chip N Dale fabric ... I really want to get some to make the boys some outfits for when we go ... DH might have a heart attack though - on a big family reunion trip as a kid, one of the chipmunks scared the beejeezus out of one of the younger kids and DH's brother went on the defensive and got into a tussle with the chipmunk   Needless to say, DH is a little apprehensive when it comes to those two


 That is too funny




VBAndrea said:


> I



 WOW I love those bags. I have a bag fetish!  You know my bday is coming up next mth



teresajoy said:


> Great outfits!



Thanks for the compliment! And 13 embroidery designs can't wait to see what you are making.



teresajoy said:


> Here is the pink Cinderella dress I made for Princess Peanut's Wish Trip. I'm so happy they were able to go!



Love it. She must be so excited to wear it.



VBAndrea said:


> Questions?
> 
> If by chance I might need to order some thread and prewound bobbins for the PE770 I am confused as to what to order.
> 
> Bobbins are sided and sideless
> What do I buy???
> Do I buy sided or sideless?
> Do I buy Polyester filament or spun polyester?
> Do I buy a set of black and a set of white?
> What size set is recommended -- I'd rather order more than not enough?
> 
> For thread I was planning on the 50 most popular colors.  Do I buy the polyester collection or the rayon collection?
> 
> And scissors are included with the PE770???  Are they decent or do I need to buy something better?  I assume the hoops come with the machine, correct?
> 
> I reread alot of the questions and answers posted by Vester on part 24 or I'd have even more questions.  I would just really appreciate any detailed help i can get on ordering from Marathon.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need to order from Marathon? I assume I can just get spray adhesive from Joanns and I already have plenty of stabilizer from hand appliqueing.
> 
> Dh will have to help me with a thumb drive and all the computer things.



I have the PE770 too and love it. I ordered some extra hoops from MrSew&Vac and those actually fit better than the hoop that came with the machine.  The scissors that come with the machine are only good for cutting thread. I use embroidery scissors for cutting the fabric.

As for the bobbins I wind my own and use the brother embroidery bobbin thread that I can purchase at my local sewing store.

HTH



DMGeurts said:


> D~



So pretty. Your DD has great choices in fabric.



VBAndrea said:


>



OMG you did an awesome job.



aboveH20 said:


> Those ITH (in the hoop) gingerbread men can be a little addicting.



WOW those are too cute too! Makes me want to go play Candy Lane with the kids.



100AcrePrincess said:


> :Birthday girl as Alice - she had a vest for Easter that matched dd7's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Too cute. Love that little white rabbit!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I finally got pics of the crocheted stuff.
> Bunny in pjs & her bunny toy



Those came out great.



RMAMom said:


> .
> I use the same reasoning when purchasing sometimes. DH calls it Mary Math.
> Would you be able to link the etsy shop you mentioned, I think it was THISTHATfromJapan, I tried to search it out on etsy but didn't find it, maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot.



Here's the link:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67006169/japanese-fabric-chip-and-dale-autumn-one



billwendy said:


>



Those came out adorable.


Aimeeg...somehow I lost your quote. Love the Rupunzel & Belle dress


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

billwendy said:


> your Gift sets are AMAZING!!! the teachers will LOVE them!!!! Great job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there once, and It really just wasnt for me. There is a TON of fabric, but a lot of it was for costuming and upholstry and gowns and stuff - the stuff I like was more expensive than Joann's. There were a lot of unique zippers and buttons though!! The stores are super jammed -Billy ended up staying outside most of them because he could hardly fit through the isles!!! I'd say that was a good 4 years ago though - so maybe its different now?????
> 
> QUESTIONWith the wraptop dress - are any of you afraid the bow will come undone? Do you put a snap or a button or anything under the bow????



I have only een to fabric row once too. I am about 30 min outside Philly. I would love to go again but like Wendy - most is more expensive than I want to spend. 

Wendy I made one wrap top and the ribbin did keep coming undone. I will add a button or hook n eye when I make any others.


FAVOR for any that have tested one of my designs then used it in an outfit or if you have bought one of my designs - could you please post a pic on either the etsy page or FB page. both are the same as my DIS name. I would be awesome if you could. Thank you!


----------



## mkwj

aimeeg said:


>




My daughter would LOVE this.  All your princess dresses are just adorable.


----------



## natnelliesmom

Hello!
A friend of mine is looking for someone who makes custom Disney pin trading lanyards.  Maybe something with a Star Wars theme?
I can't find anyone.  I figured I'd bring my question to you folks!  
:0)
Thanks! 
Sarah


----------



## Jaylin

Hi girls!  I rarely post, but I read this thread religiously throughout the day.  You are all such a great place for inspiration!  I've come to the realization that I only sew under serious pressure!!!!!  We're leaving for disney in 11 days, I've got 5 outfits done and atleast 12 more to go!

My 3yo said to me tonight "Mommy, you need to start sewing faster because we are leaving for Disneyworld in a few days!"  UGGHHH!!!

I will posts some pics as soon as I get a break!  

In the meantime I've got a super quick question, on the simply sweet dresses, my DD complains that the bodice/skirt seam bothers her.  I totally see what she means, It's a thick seam where the bodice top (3 layers) attaches to the gathered skirt.  I don't own a serger, so I'm zigzagging that seam after it's attached.  It's pretty thick and rough.  Any ideas on how I can make that more comfortable?????  I thought about fusible interfacing, but I don't think it's gonna stay put there.

Any other ideas?:
Thanks!


----------



## staley7580

I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!


----------



## staley7580

Uff.. That's huge! I'm so sorry! I'm posting from my iPad, and instill figuring out this cut and paste thing on here!


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So please pray for us -- especially those who have already lost their homes to tornadoes in the past few weeks and are now suffering through these horrible flash floods.  We have had it relatively easy and it has been hard on our nerves....



How frightening! 



kelly1218 said:


> hmmm...that isn't exactly bopping her in the head.
> 
> I'm no help either....I want to see too!!!!



You are funny! 



VBAndrea said:


> I know HeatherSue has a shark -- I saw it the other day when I was perusing designs.  I'm not sure if it's Bruce but I promise you she has a shark.



She has a bunch of Sea Creature designs, trust me, I know....  

The shark isn't Bruce, but he's cute! Lydia calls him her "happy shark". 



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks.    She just turned 13... and she is now much taller than I am.  \



She's about the same age as Arminda, she will be 13 on Saturday. She is pretty short though! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks.  He's 6 months now.


Awwww!!!!! Thanks for the extra picture!!!! 



tricia said:


> Teresa - love the pink Cindy, awesome job as usual.  How are the 13 appliques coming along?




Thanks! 

I think I have 5 to go. Arminda keeps telling me she will help me, but she keeps vanishing (because i can't figure out how to spell disapeer)   when I need her!  I'm really not sure how the outfit is going to turn out, but Lydia likes it so far, so that's what matters. 



Adi12982 said:


> Thanks - I hope she is just behind on saying thanks, or else no more customs for her.  Sometimes I wonder if people think that handmade things are cheaper - but they really aren't - have you seen the prices on customs over on etsy!!
> 
> 
> Will do - if you'll do the same for me - I get crazy ideas lie that sometimes, too.  Can't wait to see it though!



So true about the handmade items! Some people just don't understand how much they can cost! 

Ok, it's a plan then, I'll come to Florida and bop you on the head! 



froggy33 said:


> 13 is A LOT!!  I've made a few with 7 or so designs, and with each design taking about an hour to stitch out that can take a while!  I bet it looks awesome though!



At this point, I can't tell if I like it or not, I just want to be done!   I'm a sucker for a cute little kid though. "Mommy, will you make me a dress to wear in Florida, because your dresses are so pretty...." after that, how could I tell her no when she told me her vision for the dress! 



Granna4679 said:


> The Mickey with the balloons on my Epcot dress (last thread) was 32 stitch changes and 2.1/2 hrs to stitch out!



Uggh!  Thankfully, these are some of the easier designs to do, but it's still taking a looooooong time! And, it's so boring just watching the machine making sure nothing goes wrong! 



aimeeg said:


> This set I did today and I did not put anything under it. This is how the skirt naturally fell. The Belle skirt has two layers. If I put a ruffle on the skirt I generally do a ruffled underskirt.



Aimee, I love this set!!!! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.




Wendy, I just LOVE those dresses!!!! 


Jaylin said:


> My 3yo said to me tonight "Mommy, you need to start sewing faster because we are leaving for Disneyworld in a few days!"  UGGHHH!!!
> 
> In the meantime I've got a super quick question, on the simply sweet dresses, my DD complains that the bodice/skirt seam bothers her.  I totally see what she means, It's a thick seam where the bodice top (3 layers) attaches to the gathered skirt.  I don't own a serger, so I'm zigzagging that seam after it's attached.  It's pretty thick and rough.  Any ideas on how I can make that more comfortable?????  I thought about fusible interfacing, but I don't think it's gonna stay put there.
> 
> Any other ideas?:
> Thanks!



1. Don't you love it when people tell you such helpful things like that!!! Lyddie told me I need to look at my countdown to see how close we were getting (she knows that scares me to death this close to a trip!) 

2. I have never made the Simply Sweet with the three layers for the bodice.  I only use two.   I would start by cutting out the middle layer. 

Someone, Kira? or Nicole? posted a tip a few months ago that I have used a few times now. If you have a nice full skirt, you can put darts in the top of the skirt, before you gather it to eleveate some of the bulk at the waistline.  I made mine about 3 inches long and then you need to trim them to get rid of the fabric. I then serged mine, but you could zig zag over the edges too. The darts will be hidden in the gathers once you are done. 

I have also done a circle skirt instead of gathering to get the fullness with very little bulk. 

I've thought about sewing ribbon to the inside of the dress too, but I haven't actually done that, and my girls don't seem to mind anyway.


----------



## Zeebs

livndisney said:


> I have been in that store several times. They have VERY little character fabric. It is a rather small store with only one cutting counter. Since we moved that is my "regular" store. But when I go "fabric shopping" I travel a bit farther to the nicer Joanns and the quilt fabric shop. The Kissimmee Joann's will do in a pinch (but let me know if you want directions to the nicer store-it is not hard to get to from WDW)



Yes please, I am very much looking forward to a visit to this store, on our upcoming trip to WDW.  We have no fabric stores in our area where I live.

Kirsten

ETA: sorry I have just seen directions thank you I have copied them down and now just have to talk hubby into taking me and watching the kids while I shop.  I do not want to be rushed in my shopping but bored children.


----------



## chellewashere

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.


Dresses are so pretty and the spy bags look like fun!



staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!



My DD would love this it would be her rock and roll bag!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for the nice comments on my teacher's gifts and the Candyland Vida's.  The teacher's will get the gifts today but I won't get to see their reactions since I work ~ dh will have to take the gifts in with the kids.




RMAMom said:


> Whew!! I am finally caught up. We spent the weekend working in the yard. We are in the process of a very big redo and should finish next weekend. It leaves no time for sewing but you cant have it all!
> 
> I paid about $750.00 for mine on HSN a year ago. I wouldn't buy refurbished either.
> 
> I bought my PE770 from HSN over a year ago and love it, I use the bobbin thread that came with it. I tried to use the prewounds from Marathon but it ended up in the shop both times so now I wind my own. When that ran low I went to my local brother dealer and bought whatever spool they recommended and haven't had any problems yet.
> I ordered the most popular Rayon colors set from Marathon, because someone here recommended them and I couldn't be happier. Someone did once say the polyester could melt under a hot iron so I just stuck with the rayon. I ordered online on a Friday and had them on Monday.
> 
> I bought a can of spray adhesive at Joanns but have never used it.
> 
> I think a good pair of curved scissors are worth it but I also think thats a personal preference sort of thing. I did use the scissors that came with the machine for a week or so and then invested in scissors when Joanns had a sale.


My yard is suffering -- I don't even have all the beds weeded out yet so I can't mulch.  And mulching my yard is a week long project.  I work all this week and have one more BG to finish the following week.  Likewise IF I get my PE770 for Mother's Day I have to play with it.  My yard will never get taken care of this year!

Thank you for all the help with the embroidery supplies questions.  Heather told me exactly what to get (I e-mailed her) and she recommended the rayon as well along with another poster, so rayon it is!  You are the first person I heard of that had trouble with Marathon's prewound bobbins though.  Eeks!  Now I'm a bit scared!  

And I guess I need to see if anyone has scissors on sale this week!  I have Thursday off so I need to check my Hancock's flyer -- I swear they had something else I wanted to get.



aripantaloon said:


> I have an applique question for you experts if you don't mind.  I have a singer sewing machine and I have been doing some appliqued shirts for my girls for their birthdays - cupcakes with a number candle on it for their age.  I used Target tees with iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the shirt.  The directions I used were from a tutorial that someone posted on here (wonderful, btw!!).
> 
> Anyway, I've been running into an issue of the shirt ripping along the edge of the applique in some places.  Like my older DD's tee ripped all along the bottom of her cupcake after I washed it.  I'm using a tight zigzag stitch with the tension set on auto or slightly looser (like 1/2 way between auto and -1) and a satin stitch foot.  I've done a bunch of other appliques with the same shirts on my old machine without a problem using the same stabilizer.
> 
> A woman at a sewing supply store suggested that I also use an interfacing and lower the tension on the stitch.  So, would this be the correct thing to do?  Is the tension my main issue?  If not, then what could be causing this?
> 
> I have to may my little one's first birthday shirt for next week, so I could really use any help you can give!  Thank you!!


I've never had this happen.  I've occasionally put a hole in the shirt while hand appliqueing on it though.  I would agree that tension might be too tight but I'm no expert.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.


The dresses are so pretty!  I have the Miss Mary wrap dress pattern and I haven't had any problems with exposure, but I think my dd wore shirts under both her outfits I made from the pattern so wouldn't have noticed anything exposed anyway.  Maybe have them wear a plain tank shirt under the dresses so it's just revealed at the necklind and provides coverage there???

Love your eye spy bags!  You found  a lot of good trinkets!



miprender said:


> WOW I love those bags. I have a bag fetish!  You know my bday is coming up next mth
> 
> I have the PE770 too and love it. I ordered some extra hoops from MrSew&Vac and those actually fit better than the hoop that came with the machine.  The scissors that come with the machine are only good for cutting thread. I use embroidery scissors for cutting the fabric.
> 
> As for the bobbins I wind my own and use the brother embroidery bobbin thread that I can purchase at my local sewing store.
> 
> HTH


I'll make you a birthday present if you come do my yard work!!!

Thanks for the help with my questions.  You seem to not be the only one who doesn't use the prewound bobbins from Marathon.  It looks like everyone does different things for the bobbins.  Grrrr!  I guess all I can do is try them and see what works and what doesn't.



staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!


That is so cute with the lace!


----------



## DMGeurts

First...  Thanks for everyone's suggestions about the comic book boards.  DH and I are planning lots of errands today, so I am going to see if there's a comic book store in my area.  If that doesn't work, Aimee suggested another idea to me.  




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



I love how bright and colorful these dresses are.  I can see hwat you mean about them looking like they cross pretty low on the top...  good call to bring the sewing kit along.



staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!



I love the uniqueness of this bag!  Great idea using lace!  

Sewing room update:
DH was able to get my window trimmed out yesterday and install my counter tops...  well, most of them.  Once we got them up, we realized that one portion of it wasn't going to work - so while we are out doing errands - we need to look for a few more things.  I am also hoping to hit Ikea... they have a shelving unit there that I'd desperately love for fabric storage.  On a side note - my "back up machine" is officially in the sewing room doing occasional test runs on the counter top.    DH is "testing" the wobbliness (is that a word?) of the counters while he is bracing them.  I just love how the whole room is coming together.    I am very anxious to make curtains/sewing machine pads & covers/ a new ironing board cover... and countless other things.  

D~


----------



## miprender

staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!



I love the lace ruffle too. I never thought of doing that. It came out great.



VBAndrea said:


> And I guess I need to see if anyone has scissors on sale this week!  I have Thursday off so I need to check my Hancock's flyer -- I swear they had something else I wanted to get.
> 
> I'll make you a birthday present if you come do my yard work!!!



I purchased my scissors at ACMoore and used their 40% coupon.

And if you lived closer I would send DH over to do the yard work. I love those bags



DMGeurts said:


> Sewing room update:
> DH was able to get my window trimmed out yesterday and install my counter tops...  well, most of them.  Once we got them up, we realized that one portion of it wasn't going to work - so while we are out doing errands - we need to look for a few more things.  I am also hoping to hit Ikea... they have a shelving unit there that I'd desperately love for fabric storage.  On a side note - my "back up machine" is officially in the sewing room doing occasional test runs on the counter top.    DH is "testing" the wobbliness (is that a word?) of the counters while he is bracing them.  I just love how the whole room is coming together.    I am very anxious to make curtains/sewing machine pads & covers/ a new ironing board cover... and countless other things.
> 
> D~



 That is great. Question though, what are the comic book boards for?


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> II purchased my scissors at ACMoore and used their 40% coupon.
> 
> And if you lived closer I would send DH over to do the yard work. I love those bags
> 
> That is great. Question though, what are the comic book boards for?



Thanks for the tip on buying scissors -- I never imagined ACMoore would carry them.

Those bags are easy to make.  It's the Aivilo tote pattern and I make a few minor modifications which I can explain to you if you are interested.  The bags actually go together fairly quickly.

And I can even answer the question about comic book boards -- they are to wrap you fabric around for storage purposes.  I really need to measure my cabinets and see if they would work for me b/c I am so sick of digging through piles of fabric in my cabinets.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> That is great. Question though, what are the comic book boards for?



A lot of people use them to wrap their fabric around, similar to the cardboard bolts at the fabric store - but home sized.  


D~


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Those bags are easy to make.  It's the Aivilo tote pattern and I make a few minor modifications which I can explain to you if you are interested.  The bags actually go together fairly quickly.
> .



I am interested, whenever you have time.  

D~


----------



## livndisney

Zeebs said:


> Yes please, I am very much looking forward to a visit to this store, on our upcoming trip to WDW.  We have no fabric stores in our area where I live.
> 
> Kirsten
> 
> ETA: sorry I have just seen directions thank you I have copied them down and now just have to talk hubby into taking me and watching the kids while I shop.  I do not want to be rushed in my shopping but bored children.



Park hubby and the kids at the mall (food court and playarea) or the Dollar show (across the street), while you shop


----------



## kelly1218

chellewashere said:


> So cute love the raunching (sp.) and the stripes turned out fantastic in the room
> 
> 
> WOW!!! So awesome.
> 
> 
> I say take her!! Wish the shipping wasnt so much online they are having a great online sale. Maybe I will just order the $40 worth and get the free shipping
> *What year did you graduate? I knew/know lots of folks from around there, FB has bought too many folks together *
> We are trying to fix up our house right now to sell it and move down south
> 
> 
> Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> Love the idea of this party. My DD is asking for a mad hatter party this year instead of her masquerade party. Love the card people!! Great job with all the outfits!
> 
> 
> Love it!! Saw the one with the pettiskirt how dang cute that was!!


 I graduated in '93 from Bishop Conwell....the last graduating class before they locked the doors 




livndisney said:


> RENT A CAR!!!! Cab fare will be outrageous!!!!!!
> 
> You should be able to rent a car for the day for MUCH less than cab fare.


I second this!!!! Cab fare is CRAZY!!!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you for all the help with the embroidery supplies questions.  Heather told me exactly what to get (I e-mailed her) and she recommended the rayon as well along with another poster, so rayon it is!  You are the first person I heard of that had trouble with Marathon's prewound bobbins though.  Eeks!  Now I'm a bit scared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help with my questions.  You seem to not be the only one who doesn't use the prewound bobbins from Marathon.  It looks like everyone does different things for the bobbins.  Grrrr!  I guess all I can do is try them and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> 
> That is so cute with the lace!



Andrea I wind my own bobbins too. I just do 5 or 6 at a time and leave them in my bobbin box.

I also use rayon thread from Marathon.

Oh and I bought Fiskars curved scissors at my Michaels witha  40% off coupon.


----------



## tricia

staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!



Great idea.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> Love the party pics and that little white rabbit is just adorable!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> You have been very busy and have a lot on your plate.  It looks like everyone had a beautiful and blessed Easter.





chellewashere said:


> Love the idea of this party. My DD is asking for a mad hatter party this year instead of her masquerade party. Love the card people!! Great job with all the outfits!






PurpleEars said:


> Very cute. You did a good job on them!





miprender said:


> Too cute. Love that little white rabbit!



Thanks everyone!



billwendy said:


>



So cute!  We love rainbows at our house.  Love the eye spy bags too.  We have a few that get a lot of use.


----------



## Piper

Jaylin said:


> Hi girls!  I rarely post, but I read this thread religiously throughout the day.  You are all such a great place for inspiration!  I've come to the realization that I only sew under serious pressure!!!!!  We're leaving for disney in 11 days, I've got 5 outfits done and atleast 12 more to go!
> 
> My 3yo said to me tonight "Mommy, you need to start sewing faster because we are leaving for Disneyworld in a few days!"  UGGHHH!!!
> 
> I will posts some pics as soon as I get a break!
> 
> In the meantime I've got a super quick question, on the simply sweet dresses, my DD complains that the bodice/skirt seam bothers her.  I totally see what she means, It's a thick seam where the bodice top (3 layers) attaches to the gathered skirt.  I don't own a serger, so I'm zigzagging that seam after it's attached.  It's pretty thick and rough.  Any ideas on how I can make that more comfortable?????  I thought about fusible interfacing, but I don't think it's gonna stay put there.
> 
> Any other ideas?:
> Thanks!



When I make the Simply Sweet, I only attach the skirt to the bodice and interlining.  Then I turn the seam up toward the lining and hand sew the lining over the seam.  You can't see the seam and it isn't scratchy.  It only takes a few minutes to do and makes the results more professional.


----------



## NiniMorris

Piper said:


> When I make the Simply Sweet, I only attach the skirt to the bodice and interlining.  Then I turn the seam up toward the lining and hand sew the lining over the seam.  You can't see the seam and it isn't scratchy.  It only takes a few minutes to do and makes the results more professional.



Piper, Piper, Piper...every time I do a Simply Sweet, I think the exact same thing...because it is what my grandmother's voice is telling me to do. (but of course I usually end up ignoring that advice!)

Are you sure you aren't my grandmother?

(of course...if she were alive today she would be over 100..so I guess you can't really be her; but it IS a nice thought!)


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Teressa...I feel your pain on the million embroideries!  I had 10 embroideries on my Princess dress for Akershus last year...and I did two of them!

Now I am working on a Turning Twenty quilt with an embroidery in each big square...meaning 20 embroideries...I'm seriously thinking of making it a baby quilt instead...that way it is only 9!  They wanted a matching quilt for the double bed in the nursery, but I'm thinking of not putting the embroidery on that one...that way when the baby gets older...he can change his mind about the 'theme' of his room.

Think I can get the parents to go along with that idea?  

(I really need to learn to scale down my ideas!  LOL!!)


Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> This was custom for a little girl. It was so much fun to make a itty bitty outfit!


Everything is great but I really love the aladdin and jasmine dress!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents - have not posted in a little bit or kept up either  - It's moving too fast. I have skimmed and everything looks wonderful!
> Here are a few pics from my girls Easter outfits.
> I made Juliet a Portrait Peasant top and a pretty simply skirt using trapazoid panels. I love how it turned out and the way I finished it. i see many more skirts like the in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the front of Evangeline's Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the reverse of her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn didn't want to wear her dress at first. Here is one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress for a customer


How do you do the ruffle on the reverse side of these dresses?



candicenicole19 said:


> .


These are great!  It looks like you stitch out the designs on something, cut them out and then sew them onto your outfits.  What do you stitch them on?



candicenicole19 said:


> Some of the designs were digitized by dumplingduds maybe? and some by me.
> 
> I think I am in the big give group but i do not remember my information. How would I look that up and whats the link for the group?  I would be happy to do some outfits for a big give  I am terrible with time limits so I would need someone to get on me about it lol



I tried finding dumplingduds, but couldn't.  Could you point me in the right direction?



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My daughter is an ice skater and for the upcoming spring show, she and her duet partner were assigned the song "Footloose". As part of their costume, they decided on a pettiskirt from dancewearsolutions.com.   It was not expensive (about $20), arrived quickly and was offered in loads of colors and color combinations. They're not the kind you could wear as you would a regular skirt because they don't have as many layers, but they'd certainly work as a petticoat under a skirt or dress that needed volume. The sizes run from toddler through adult. If you look on the web site, you might want to use "petticoat" if you don't have any luck with "pettiskirt" as the search word. The girls did their own on line shopping around, so I'm not sure which term they used to find it. This is a big show and recital time, so if you look and they're out of what you want, give it a few weeks and try again.
> 
> Hope someone finds this useful!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks for this info.  I bookmarked it b/c they have good prices on some of their dance stuff and with both of my daughters taking numerous classes, this may save me some money next year.  We just had our recital this weekend so I don't need anything now.  It is nice to have a break.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



You are the best Aunt!!!!  Everything looks great!!!


----------



## Jaylin

This is a great idea.  I even did trapazoid (I think) shapes instead of rectangular pieces this time and that didn't help.  So maybe I'll try this with the next one.  Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> 1. Don't you love it when people tell you such helpful things like that!!! Lyddie told me I need to look at my countdown to see how close we were getting (she knows that scares me to death this close to a trip!)
> 
> 2. I have never made the Simply Sweet with the three layers for the bodice.  I only use two.   I would start by cutting out the middle layer.
> 
> Someone, Kira? or Nicole? posted a tip a few months ago that I have used a few times now. If you have a nice full skirt, you can put darts in the top of the skirt, before you gather it to eleveate some of the bulk at the waistline.  I made mine about 3 inches long and then you need to trim them to get rid of the fabric. I then serged mine, but you could zig zag over the edges too. The darts will be hidden in the gathers once you are done.
> 
> I have also done a circle skirt instead of gathering to get the fullness with very little bulk.
> 
> I've thought about sewing ribbon to the inside of the dress too, but I haven't actually done that, and my girls don't seem to mind anyway.




Oh boy, you sound like a "real" seamstress!  I certainly am not.  I don't think I've ever hand sewn anything!  This sounds like a fantastic idea though.  Is the lining long enough to cover the entire seam?  If I hand stitch it, will it stay together???   .  I'm really going to give this a try because it sounds like the perfect solution.  I just have a feeling that it's definately going to take me more than "a few minutes" to do it though!!!!



Piper said:


> When I make the Simply Sweet, I only attach the skirt to the bodice and interlining.  Then I turn the seam up toward the lining and hand sew the lining over the seam.  You can't see the seam and it isn't scratchy.  It only takes a few minutes to do and makes the results more professional.


----------



## princesssfws

QUESTION:

Does anyone have a clipart of a basic Mickey head (no face) w/ a Minnie bow?  Pretty please - just for my own use.


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> No, you don't have to put the elastic.  Personally, I dont think I like them with the elastic, so I don't use it either.



Thanks!  I didn't think you'd have too.  I'm not crazy about the look either.  Plus I think it would interfere with appliques!



natnelliesmom said:


> Hello!
> A friend of mine is looking for someone who makes custom Disney pin trading lanyards.  Maybe something with a Star Wars theme?
> I can't find anyone.  I figured I'd bring my question to you folks!
> :0)
> Thanks!
> Sarah



Hi there!  I have never been able to find them either.  I bought a TON of lanyard material a while back when it was on sale, but still haven't gotten around to listing any.  I plan on doing it after mid May.  I don't think I have any Star wars themed material though, maybe Cars.  Still if you have any questions/interest, just PM me.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

livndisney said:


> Park hubby and the kids at the mall (food court and playarea) or the Dollar show (across the street), while you shop



Ha! that was my plan!


----------



## candicenicole19

For some reason I am unable to use the quotes so I will just put it here!

The first question:


I do!  I stitch all of my appliques onto felt and then heat and bond them to the outfit and then sew them on. I do this for many reasons but the main one is because when I applique on Tees my girls refuse to wear them because they are itchy.  I have tried the soft backing and such but they still swear it itches them.  This way the thread is not touching their skin in any way other then the running line.  It is not bunky and does not leave the tiny holes that sometimes happen on knit even with a knit needle!  



Another reason why I do this is because it seals the threads in the heat and bond and ensures that the thread does not come undone.  I have had outfits where that has happened and after all the work that goes into them it is sad to see it happen!  I have never had it happen with this way!



Also, it allows me to get appliques in places where I could not with my machine and also allows me to use larger appliques in smaller places because I will have moer flexability when I use my sewing machine to attach it!




And it is divasdoodles   oops thats a bit different the dumplingdoodles sorry!

Thank you for the kind words on my sets!


----------



## Marianne0310

candicenicole19 said:


> For some reason I am unable to use the quotes so I will just put it here!
> 
> The first question:
> 
> 
> I do!  I stitch all of my appliques onto felt and then heat and bond them to the outfit and then sew them on. I do this for many reasons but the main one is because when I applique on Tees my girls refuse to wear them because they are itchy.  I have tried the soft backing and such but they still swear it itches them.  This way the thread is not touching their skin in any way other then the running line.  It is not bunky and does not leave the tiny holes that sometimes happen on knit even with a knit needle!
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason why I do this is because it seals the threads in the heat and bond and ensures that the thread does not come undone.  I have had outfits where that has happened and after all the work that goes into them it is sad to see it happen!  I have never had it happen with this way!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it allows me to get appliques in places where I could not with my machine and also allows me to use larger appliques in smaller places because I will have moer flexability when I use my sewing machine to attach it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is divasdoodles   oops thats a bit different the dumplingdoodles sorry!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on my sets!



I love all of your creations, they are beautiful!

You are so clever using felt.

Do you have a preference to the heat and bond, and the felt that you use?

Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## candicenicole19

Marianne0310 said:


> I love all of your creations, they are beautiful!
> 
> You are so clever using felt.
> 
> Do you have a preference to the heat and bond, and the felt that you use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marianne



Thank you Marianne! You are so sweet!  I use heeat and bond lite. Anything else i have found will gum up your needle and could make a mess inside of your machine!  As for the felt, I buy it by the yard at Joanns.  If I need a color, I use the felt sheets they sell for .20 cents.  I have never had any issues with them at all!  I have washed the items over and over again before selling trying to see how it held up and it does great!  I did not place it in the dryer becuase I do not dry anything so if you do I would suggest trying it first but they have held up perfectly and it solved a big issue with the itching!  I know sometimes they do need a run under the iron on the back of the design but what doesnt?  

One thing I learned however is DO NOT iron over the design on the right side because the thread could melt (oops!) or it could become discolored.  I add the heat  n bond and iron it to the back. Then I pin it in place and iron the inside of the item to attach it.  This way it is secure and the front is still beautiful!  

Another tidbit to add in is that you honestly do not have to stitch it on!  You could use the Heat and Bond regular or heavy and not sew them on if it isnt something you will be selling. I have done this way as well.  never placed in the dryer so I cant speak for that!

Oh one more thing! When you trim the applique design from the felt leave a tiny bit to sew on down if you will be using this method!  

Always happy to help


----------



## Blyssfull

I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes. 









I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.









I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them. 

Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)


----------



## Blyssfull

I also have some fun finds!! 

I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters. 






And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day. 

I'm such a dork.


----------



## billwendy

candicenicole19 said:


> Some of the designs were digitized by dumplingduds maybe? and some by me.
> 
> I think I am in the big give group but i do not remember my information. How would I look that up and whats the link for the group?  I would be happy to do some outfits for a big give  I am terrible with time limits so I would need someone to get on me about it lol



You can click on the Big Give Group links in people's signatures and it will take you to the site!! Let me know if you need me to check anything over there for you!!


----------



## Marianne0310

candicenicole19 said:


> Thank you Marianne! You are so sweet!  I use heeat and bond lite. Anything else i have found will gum up your needle and could make a mess inside of your machine!  As for the felt, I buy it by the yard at Joanns.  If I need a color, I use the felt sheets they sell for .20 cents.  I have never had any issues with them at all!  I have washed the items over and over again before selling trying to see how it held up and it does great!  I did not place it in the dryer becuase I do not dry anything so if you do I would suggest trying it first but they have held up perfectly and it solved a big issue with the itching!  I know sometimes they do need a run under the iron on the back of the design but what doesnt?
> 
> One thing I learned however is DO NOT iron over the design on the right side because the thread could melt (oops!) or it could become discolored.  I add the heat  n bond and iron it to the back. Then I pin it in place and iron the inside of the item to attach it.  This way it is secure and the front is still beautiful!
> 
> Another tidbit to add in is that you honestly do not have to stitch it on!  You could use the Heat and Bond regular or heavy and not sew them on if it isnt something you will be selling. I have done this way as well.  never placed in the dryer so I cant speak for that!
> 
> Oh one more thing! When you trim the applique design from the felt leave a tiny bit to sew on down if you will be using this method!
> 
> Always happy to help




Thank you for the felt, and heat and bond recommendation. I never would have thought to applique on felt and then sew it on the garment.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne0310

Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)



Very cute!

I love the girls scout shirt, I made my grandaughter pj bottoms for a sleepover with that fabric.

Your stroller organizer is adorable, love the fabric.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## hollikyser

I don't sew,  

We are going to Disneyworld (shhh... it's a surprise!) for the week after Christmas. My 4 year old daughter will be ecstatic. 

I would love to buy some handmade outfits, do you guys sell your items? Or do you resell them once yours have outgrown them?

I can't spend a fortune on them, I was thinking 20-30 per outfit, maybe. 

PM me or email me, let me know.


----------



## cogero

The members can't advertise due to the Disboard policy but there are members who have Etsy Ids in their signature which might be able to help you 

There is a resell group on facebook.


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> Piper, Piper, Piper...every time I do a Simply Sweet, I think the exact same thing...because it is what my grandmother's voice is telling me to do. (but of course I usually end up ignoring that advice!)
> 
> Are you sure you aren't my grandmother?
> 
> (of course...if she were alive today she would be over 100..so I guess you can't really be her; but it IS a nice thought!)
> 
> Nini




Sometimes I feel like I am 100 instead of 66--does that count?




Jaylin said:


> Oh boy, you sound like a "real" seamstress!  I certainly am not.  I don't think I've ever hand sewn anything!  This sounds like a fantastic idea though.  Is the lining long enough to cover the entire seam?  If I hand stitch it, will it stay together???   .  I'm really going to give this a try because it sounds like the perfect solution.  I just have a feeling that it's definately going to take me more than "a few minutes" to do it though!!!!



Hand sewing isn't difficult and it stays in with no problems.  The first time you make it, you might want to make that edge of the lining a little longer ('til you get used to it.)  It works fine the way it is though.


----------



## NiniMorris

Piper said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am 100 instead of 66--does that count?



At 66 you are too young to even be my Mom!  Maybe a slightly older sister.

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



Wendy,
I just love the wrap dress.  Which pattern did you use.  I never tried the eye spy bags but don't have a reason.  That and getting supplies is a LONG way away.  Have a great trip.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

candicenicole19 said:


> Thank you Marianne! You are so sweet!  I use heeat and bond lite. Anything else i have found will gum up your needle and could make a mess inside of your machine!  As for the felt, I buy it by the yard at Joanns.  If I need a color, I use the felt sheets they sell for .20 cents.  I have never had any issues with them at all!  I have washed the items over and over again before selling trying to see how it held up and it does great!  I did not place it in the dryer becuase I do not dry anything so if you do I would suggest trying it first but they have held up perfectly and it solved a big issue with the itching!  I know sometimes they do need a run under the iron on the back of the design but what doesnt?
> 
> One thing I learned however is DO NOT iron over the design on the right side because the thread could melt (oops!) or it could become discolored.  I add the heat  n bond and iron it to the back. Then I pin it in place and iron the inside of the item to attach it.  This way it is secure and the front is still beautiful!
> 
> Another tidbit to add in is that you honestly do not have to stitch it on!  You could use the Heat and Bond regular or heavy and not sew them on if it isnt something you will be selling. I have done this way as well.  never placed in the dryer so I cant speak for that!
> 
> Oh one more thing! When you trim the applique design from the felt leave a tiny bit to sew on down if you will be using this method!
> 
> Always happy to help



Thanks a MILLION Candice


----------



## MinnieVanMom

hollikyser said:


> I don't sew,
> 
> We are going to Disneyworld (shhh... it's a surprise!) for the week after Christmas. My 4 year old daughter will be ecstatic.
> 
> I would love to buy some handmade outfits, do you guys sell your items? Or do you resell them once yours have outgrown them?
> 
> I can't spend a fortune on them, I was thinking 20-30 per outfit, maybe.
> 
> PM me or email me, let me know.



If you see something you like PM the person who made it and you can ask them, but privately, not public.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Blyssfull said:


> I also have some fun finds!!
> 
> I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day.
> 
> I'm such a dork.



Great find on the tablets and book.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,
> I just love the wrap dress.  Which pattern did you use.



Wendy, I love your dresses too!  and would also love to know which pattern you used.


----------



## dianemom2

I went to Hancock Fabric today.  I don't go there too often since Joanns is closer and bigger.  I found some really cute Supergirl fabric for $1 per yard.  I see some pajamas pants in my girls' future.  I am hoping to have enough to whip up a little matching nightie for my niece too.  They had some cute flannel for $2 per yard but nothing plain for GKTW pillows.  I still have to make mine up with the fabric I bought at Joanns anyhow.  Thursday I am going to stop into Rugged Warehouse to find a couple of plain t-shirts to go with the super girl pajamas.  I got a flier saying that they had plain t-shirts for $2.99.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Are you using a ball point needle? And what type of interacing? I've had this issue on the Target shirts doing machine embroidery. I made a few more, this time using a heavier cutaway stablizer and didn't have any trouble. Are you using heat and bond lite? Make sure you use a ball point needle vs. a universal. Could be the needle is cutting the fabric. See if that does the trick? 



aripantaloon said:


> I have an applique question for you experts if you don't mind.  I have a singer sewing machine and I have been doing some appliqued shirts for my girls for their birthdays - cupcakes with a number candle on it for their age.  I used Target tees with iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the shirt.  The directions I used were from a tutorial that someone posted on here (wonderful, btw!!).
> 
> Anyway, I've been running into an issue of the shirt ripping along the edge of the applique in some places.  Like my older DD's tee ripped all along the bottom of her cupcake after I washed it.  I'm using a tight zigzag stitch with the tension set on auto or slightly looser (like 1/2 way between auto and -1) and a satin stitch foot.  I've done a bunch of other appliques with the same shirts on my old machine without a problem using the same stabilizer.
> 
> A woman at a sewing supply store suggested that I also use an interfacing and lower the tension on the stitch.  So, would this be the correct thing to do?  Is the tension my main issue?  If not, then what could be causing this?
> 
> I have to may my little one's first birthday shirt for next week, so I could really use any help you can give!  Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Question:

Has anyone bought  the generic Embroidery hoops for their machine?  I have a Brother 780D and would like to get more hoops....

Thanks!!


----------



## mommymack

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Wendy, I love your dresses too!  and would also love to know which pattern you used.



Ditto this!  My 8 year old saw it and said "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE will you let me pick out some fabric and make that dress for me?  I just LOVE that dress"


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone bought  the generic Embroidery hoops for their machine?  I have a Brother 780D and would like to get more hoops....
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes...I bought a set from there...generic, but they work perfectly.  I love having an extra 5 x7 hoop...but truthfully haven't used the others.  The repositionable hoop is not really something I would use much and the smaller hoops I got so I could work on onesies...



Nini


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> Yes...I bought a set from there...generic, but they work perfectly.  I love having an extra 5 x7 hoop...but truthfully haven't used the others.  The repositionable hoop is not really something I would use much and the smaller hoops I got so I could work on onesies...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks so much!  That was exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the tip on buying scissors -- I never imagined ACMoore would carry them.
> 
> Those bags are easy to make.  It's the Aivilo tote pattern and I make a few minor modifications which I can explain to you if you are interested.  The bags actually go together fairly quickly.



I don't have that pattern yet. But when you have a free moment I would love to see your tutorial for future reference.



VBAndrea said:


> And I can even answer the question about comic book boards -- they are to wrap you fabric around for storage purposes.  I really need to measure my cabinets and see if they would work for me b/c I am so sick of digging through piles of fabric in my cabinets.





DMGeurts said:


> A lot of people use them to wrap their fabric around, similar to the cardboard bolts at the fabric store - but home sized.



Cool. I wish I had the room to do that. My fabric is in totes. One for washed fabric and one for non washed.



Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)



Love the shirt, but I really like that stroller bag. What pattern was that?



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone bought  the generic Embroidery hoops for their machine?  I have a Brother 780D and would like to get more hoops....
> 
> Thanks!!



I bought some extra hoops from MrSew&Vac for my PE770 and they fit better than the hoop that came with the machine.


----------



## billwendy

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone bought  the generic Embroidery hoops for their machine?  I have a Brother 780D and would like to get more hoops....
> 
> Thanks!!



I bought a set!! I have used my 5x7 and my 4x4 alot. My repositional hoop I just dont have the hang of yet!!! I really want to use it more thought - I think they all fit GREAT!!

I used the Wraptop Dress by Patchwork Kids on YCMT.

April - do you think Hunter would like an eye spy bag. I bet you have a lot of things right at your house! I'd be willing to send you some of my things too!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

miprender said:


> I bought some extra hoops from MrSew&Vac for my PE770 and they fit better than the hoop that came with the machine.





billwendy said:


> I bought a set!! I have used my 5x7 and my 4x4 alot. My repositional hoop I just dont have the hang of yet!!! I really want to use it more thought - I think they all fit GREAT!!



Thanks so much!  Now I just have to go take the pludge...  I just wanted to make sure it was a good idea.


----------



## chellewashere

Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)


Awesome. Love the stroller bag!


Blyssfull said:


> I also have some fun finds!!
> 
> I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day.
> 
> I'm such a dork.



Mickey journals are sooo cute


----------



## keishashadow

hi, i've done a couple of searches here looking for directions for basic pillowcase dress for GD who is now 8 months old.after seeing the prices on etsy DIL asked me to attempt it. 

full disclosure, once a year the sewing machine came out for halloween costumes. I've made a fish extender i'm quite proud of (all by hand) & everything from sculpted ernie head from sesame street to sebastain the crab costumes, but having all sons i'm rusty on dressmaking in general. 

my machine is on it's last legs, lately i've been just hand sewing things as needed. Was hoping most of the stitches would be just straight ones or the pillowcase dress. 

Had thought the knee patch things might work for MM head as shortcut for applique, perhaps then stitched on decoratively as numbers are for sports jerseys. DS is outside sales rep for a sports supplier had them order the disney font for embroidery, which i'm told will help...im just not sure how lol. 

i can usually eye-ball something & figure out how to proceed, but getting really lost on the bodice and ribbon straps, can't figure it out from the pictures im seeing or the instructions i found on the 'net as to armhole/sizing.

any suggestions, links most appreciated to get me started please!


----------



## chellewashere

kelly1218 said:


> I graduated in '93 from Bishop Conwell....the last graduating class before they locked the doors



When I was starting HS my dad asked me if I wanted to go Catholic or public. Told him I wanted to go to Egan  He was all for it till he realized what I was saying...little boy crazy back then


----------



## squirrel

Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip











The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.

I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.

Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/


----------



## VBAndrea

I will try to get my measurements posted for the totes I made and what I did different up on the weekend.  I work until 7:30pm again tonight  I know the tutor loved hers but I'm not sure what reaction the regular teacher gave as dd gave it to her and dh said he didn't really see her reaction.  



cogero said:


> Andrea I wind my own bobbins too. I just do 5 or 6 at a time and leave them in my bobbin box.
> 
> I also use rayon thread from Marathon.
> 
> Oh and I bought Fiskars curved scissors at my Michaels witha  40% off coupon.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I am contemplating winding my own bobbins since so many of you do.  But I'd hate for it not to work and then have to order again from Marathon.



Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)


The Girl Scout shirt is cute!  Is it a new pattern?  I ask b/c I saw a sign up in the boys department at Target that they are resizing boy's clothes now too just like they did for women's clothing a few years back -- I guess they want boys to think they're thinner than they really are now too   Just wondering if they are doing the same with patterns.  I think all this resizing crap is going to make it hard to select t-shirt sizes for BGs.

I love the stroller pockets!  And I think it would look just as cute with solid bias tape.  It's a great idea for BGs.



Blyssfull said:


> I also have some fun finds!!
> 
> I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day.
> 
> I'm such a dork.


Love the little journals.  I have scrap paper with BG sizes and likes on them and keep meaning to make  a cute bullentin board for my sewing room to stick them on.  I'm the same as you -- I can't keep names, sizes and likes straight!  



keishashadow said:


> hi, i've done a couple of searches here looking for directions for basic pillowcase dress for GD who is now 8 months old.after seeing the prices on etsy DIL asked me to attempt it.
> 
> full disclosure, once a year the sewing machine came out for halloween costumes. I've made a fish extender i'm quite proud of (all by hand) & everything from sculpted ernie head from sesame street to sebastain the crab costumes, but having all sons i'm rusty on dressmaking in general.
> 
> my machine is on it's last legs, lately i've been just hand sewing things as needed. Was hoping most of the stitches would be just straight ones or the pillowcase dress.
> 
> Had thought the knee patch things might work for MM head as shortcut for applique, perhaps then stitched on decoratively as numbers are for sports jerseys. DS is outside sales rep for a sports supplier had them order the disney font for embroidery, which i'm told will help...im just not sure how lol.
> 
> i can usually eye-ball something & figure out how to proceed, but getting really lost on the bodice and ribbon straps, can't figure it out from the pictures im seeing or the instructions i found on the 'net as to armhole/sizing.
> 
> any suggestions, links most appreciated to get me started please!


I have three links bookmarked for pillow case dresses, but I have never made one so I have no idea how well done the instructions are, but here they are if you'd like to peruse them:
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Pillowcase-Dress
http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html




squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/


Gorgeous Cindy dresses!  You will have one happy princess!


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



These turned out wonderful!  Great job!  



Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)



The shirt is adorable - I just love the fabrics you chose!  And the stroller pockets are ingenious!  I only wish I had something like that when my girls were little... "back then..."  strollers didn't even come with cup holders.  We missed those by about a year or two... now they nearly drive themselves.  



Blyssfull said:


> I also have some fun finds!!
> 
> I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day.
> 
> I'm such a dork.



Those are great finds!  

D~


----------



## hollybearsmom

I can't get the tutes on the first page to open, any hints?


----------



## Blyssfull

Thanks guys for all the compliments. I appreciate the positive feedback.... it makes the learning period much easier. 

Thanks for the resizing info at Target..I had no idea! I don't know why they have to go and change everything. The shirt pattern is a Simplicity 2469. In stores, my daughter takes a 10 but everything I've made for her seems to follow a size 8. 

The stroller organizer is a Simplicity pattern too. (I'm cheap so I buy them at Joann's when they're 99cents). It's Simplicity 2664. I really like it because there are several choices including a different stroller organizer, a walker organizer, and a coupon holder for your buggy. It's a 28 piece pattern so at first it was a little overwhelming for me just starting out but it went together pretty simply. 

I def. want to try a CarlaC pattern over the summer when I have some extra moolah. Y'all speak so highly of them and they all look gorgeous made I'm itching to try them out!


----------



## tricia

Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)



Great dress, and I love the stroller organizer.  I make my own bias tape quite often, it does take longer, but is worth it most time.




squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



Great princess dresses.


----------



## mkwj

Love the stroller organizer.  That is a great idea.


----------



## VBAndrea

hollybearsmom said:


> I can't get the tutes on the first page to open, any hints?



Try using a differrent browser.  I can't open them with AOL or IE, but Safari works for me.


----------



## woodkins

Please Pray for my Niece.
My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results. 

I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My beautiful niece Madison Sophia


----------



## babynala

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



I will be praying for your precious niece Madison and for your brother and his wife.


----------



## Marianne0310

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia




Praying for baby Madison and your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia




Oh my. That's heartbreaking. I'll be praying for their miracle.


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Prayers for baby Madison and for the whole family.


----------



## DMGeurts

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Oh, what a sweet, sweet girl...  I will be praying for her and her parents.  Please keep us updated.

D~


----------



## keishashadow

vandrea - thank you for the links, i shall go forth & study them

talked to DIL she mentioned the possibility of me making clothes for the american girl bitsy baby i bought GD...this is starting to snowball...soon i'll be crafty lol.  I've been churing out blankets for project linus since the disney give a day promo.  Makes me happy that my youngest DS who's off to college this fall will chip in and help when he has time.

woodkins - heartbreaking, best wishes she's well soon.


----------



## Jaylin

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Oh I just had to post and say that my prayers are for that beautiful little girl  and your family right now.  I can't even begin to image the pain that you are all going thru right now.  Her picture is absolutely beautiful


----------



## NaeNae

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Prayers for all of you!  What a precious little girl.


----------



## Jaylin

I have another quick simply sweet question/poll.  When I make the halter top bodice, the elastic is put in before I sew the skirt on.  I've never known the proper way to do this, but since the back piece is gathered, I just sew the skirt on the back with the gathers.  Do you stretch out the elastic to give you a smooth back to attach to the skirt or sew over the gathers?

I hope that made sense!


----------



## cogero

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



sending huge prayers your way.


----------



## DMGeurts

Question:

Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?

The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.

Here's the picture to remind you:





D~  <--- sorry for venting.


----------



## cogero

That is rude. Not every wedding is a formal affair.

I would probably just let it roll off my back and not even acknowlege her.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> That is rude. Not every wedding is a formal affair.
> 
> I would probably just let it roll off my back and not even acknowlege her.



Ditto. Some people should just keep their mouths shut. I still love this outfit!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Praying for Madison and your family


----------



## Fruto76

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia


We will keep them all in our prayers.


----------



## mphalens

Praying for Madison and the family ...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Praying for Madison and your family...she is so precious and beautiful


----------



## candicenicole19

Praying for the beautiful baby girl and your entire family!


----------



## GlassSlippers

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Praying!


----------



## GlassSlippers

squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



These are so cute! I want to make a Cinderella dress for my 4 year old niece. Where did you find the instructions for adding the peplum? I'm afraid to just wing it!

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## woodkins

Update:

Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.


----------



## NiniMorris

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



So, so sorry!  Hugs and prayers.


----------



## cogero

Krysta

I am so so sorry for your families loss. I will keep you all in my prayers in the coming days.


----------



## tricia

Prayers for Baby Madison's family.  This must be so hard. 




DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> 
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.



I also think the comment is rude, and would never say something like that.

OTOH, this would not be appropriate dress for any of the weddings I have been to for the past couple of years (more formal type weddings)  It would have been *perfect* for my little brother's wedding though.  Little less formal, 2nd wedding for both.


----------



## mom2rtk

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I'm so sorry. You and her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## hollybearsmom

VBAndrea said:


> Try using a differrent browser.  I can't open them with AOL or IE, but Safari works for me.



thannks, I'll give it a whirl


----------



## DMGeurts

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Oh - I am so very sorry for your loss and your family's loss, you will be in our prayers.  

D~


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Krysta,

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I will be praying for the entire family.  This must be so very difficult.  Just please know that you all have an angel taking care of you....

She looks so precious and peaceful. Perfect.  Now she is in a perfect place. 

Hugs and prayers


----------



## mphalens

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.




Oh  I am so so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## chellewashere

squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/


Beautiful!! Love the dresses!!





My beautiful niece Madison Sophia[/QUOTE]



woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.


So sorry for your family's loss. Such a beauty. Prayers are with the family.



DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> 
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.


Maybe she is jealous cause she cant make it!!! It is a lovely outfit and shes not in her 20s shes a teen totally ok to wear!!


----------



## Marianne0310

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.




So very sorry for the loss of Baby Madison.  Our thoughts and prayers will continue for your family.


----------



## dianemom2

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



So sad!  So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> 
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.



I think that the comment is very rude.  I would have been irritated also.  I am sure you made something that is completely appropriate for the event you are attending and I think it is beautiful.  My younger DD would absolutely love this outfit!


----------



## Fruto76

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am sorry for your loss. I will keep you and Madison's family in my prayers.


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



So sorry for your loss, so so sad.


----------



## ncmomof2

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so sorry for your loss.  Heartbreaking.  Saying a prayer for you and the family.


----------



## squirrel

GlassSlippers said:


> These are so cute! I want to make a Cinderella dress for my 4 year old niece. Where did you find the instructions for adding the peplum? I'm afraid to just wing it!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



If you go to the bookmarks and click on costumes, then on simply sweet it will direct you to the Scientific Seamstress blog.  The tutorial is for the AG doll dress, but it works the same for kids.  I didn't have the full length for the peplum-it was a few inches short.  I also would have made the width a few inches short as I do a very full skirt so the peplum was very gathered.



woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



So sorry to hear about your niece.


----------



## Piper

Krysta, your family is in my prayers.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone bought  the generic Embroidery hoops for their machine?  I have a Brother 780D and would like to get more hoops....
> 
> Thanks!!



I have the 780D and bought one a 4x4 from ebay. It was a Brother hoop, and I didn't pay alot of money for it, because I can be cheap.


----------



## GlassSlippers

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I'm so sorry. Words are always so inadequate, but she is now safe with Jesus.

Love and prayers,

Lori


----------



## Adi12982

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



Praying for the whole family ((((HUGS))))


----------



## aimeeg

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so sorry for your family's loss. I can't even imagine what a hard time this has been for you and your family.


----------



## aimeeg

I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!


----------



## aboveH20

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia





woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



No words, no effort to explain the unimaginable, just sharing in your sorrow.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

woodkins said:


> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



I am so sorry for your loss.



aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



This is so great!  What size appliques are those?  They look really big!!!


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so great!  What size appliques are those?  They look really big!!!



One is 6x10. The other is a 5x7.


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



Beautiful again.


----------



## mphalens

First of all, that Blue Belle set is gorgeous!!!  LOVE it!

Second, I knew I had to share this with y'all as soon as I saw it ... you've got to go watch this short news clip ....  talk about sewing and dedication!!!

http://www.stylelist.com/2011/04/20/prom-dress-starburst-wrappers/?a_dgi


----------



## chellewashere

mphalens said:


> First of all, that Blue Belle set is gorgeous!!!  LOVE it!
> 
> Second, I knew I had to share this with y'all as soon as I saw it ... you've got to go watch this short news clip ....  talk about sewing and dedication!!!
> 
> http://www.stylelist.com/2011/04/20/prom-dress-starburst-wrappers/?a_dgi



6 years collecting!! WOW!! That mom is dedicated!!


----------



## Jaylin

aboveH20 said:


> No words, no effort to explain the unimaginable, just sharing in your sorrow.



Said perfectly, Krysta, I'm so sorry......


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> Second, I knew I had to share this with y'all as soon as I saw it ... you've got to go watch this short news clip ....  talk about sewing and dedication!!!
> 
> http://www.stylelist.com/2011/04/20/prom-dress-starburst-wrappers/?a_dgi



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That's dedication!


----------



## VBAndrea

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia





woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.




I am so very sad for your loss and will be thinking of you and your family.  Madison is a beautiful baby.  And yes, a very beautiful little angel.


----------



## Disney Yooper

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for the entire family as they deal with the loss of such a precious little one.


----------



## Blyssfull

There are no words to express how sorry I am for your loss of Baby Madison. Praying for you and your family's peace and healing.



Just when I didn't think there could be a favorite... you come up with the Belle and Chip dress. Amazingly beautiful. Beauty and the Beast has a special place in my heart. 


Just WOW! at that video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



Love the dresses and thanks for the link on the cake pops. Might have to try those sometime.



VBAndrea said:


> I am contemplating winding my own bobbins since so many of you do.  But I'd hate for it not to work and then have to order again from Marathon.



Winding the bobbins is actually not bad at all. The PE770 does a great job at winding them tight.




woodkins said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



 OMG I am so sorry. Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## babynala

Krysta, I'm so sorry to hear about Madison.  My heart breaks for your brother and his wife and their entire family.


----------



## mkwj

aimeeg said:


>




Another Beautiful Outfit.  You are so talented.

Krysta I am so sorry to hear about your neice.  Such a sweet little baby.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Words seem so inadequate right now but I am so sorry for your family.  Praying for all of you.


----------



## dizneychik

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Words cannot express how I feel.. I do not even know you or Baby Madison, but I read your initial request for prayer. Even though she is in heaven I am still praying for your family that God will give you strength during this time. 

Many Blessings and Peace to you and the family.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



I am so behind on this thread again and there have been so many beautiful things posted but I just love all of your princess creations!  That is so sweet of your daughter!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia



I am so sorry for your loss!  How absolutely horrible.  I will pray for your family!  I pray some peace can be found in the midst of such suffering. 



DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.



I LOVE the outfit!!!  So cute and so completely teen!!!  

Since you asked, that would not be appropriate for any of the recent weddings we have attended.  But then again, they have all been really dressy occasions with the over 25 year old professional crowd.  I don't really remember there being any teens or even young children at them.  I have also been to some very casual weddings and that outfit would have been perfect for any of them!!!  My younger sister had a simple wedding and that outfit would have been great there!  You know what kind of wedding this will be based on the couple, the location of the wedding and the location and type of reception.  I am sure the outfit will be perfect for the occasion!  Try not to let her bother you.  I tend to err on the side that she was trying to be helpful and not rude.   



aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



Here is my $1!  May I have one please too!?


----------



## PurpleEars

staley7580 said:


> I just wanted to share the Rosetta bag I made, I used lace for the ruffles.. Love the way it turned out!



Great job on the bag!



Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking for something for Big Gives. I thought these would be neat to do for families with strollers. It was a lot more work than I expected and took me about 3 weeks. I thought I would be cutesy and MAKE the bias tape out of coordinating fabric instead of using store bought. I don't think I'll do that again. It took FOREVER! And I about threw it in the trash because it took me a minute to figure out how in the world the bottle holder pocket worked.. the directions were pretty useless and had to wing it. I have a little one so I don't get to really sew but about once a week. I think it would be a lot quicker without making my own bias tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm washing all my fabric for Big Gives and GKTW pillowcases so I can get started on them.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. (Still praying for everyone who has requested prayers!)



Good job on the top. The stroller bag is a great idea - it's too bad that the instructions were useless. You did a good job on it though. I prefer making my own bias tape but they do take a little bit more time. I am sure a matching solid bias tape from the store will also look cute thought.



Blyssfull said:


> I also have some fun finds!!
> 
> I bought these at Wal-mart in the office supply section. I figured I could use one for my upcoming trip planner and one to keep all my Big Give information together. My memory is awful for sizes and who likes which characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I actually found this at the Dollar Store... It's full of a lot of good info about stabilizers and so forth. I thought it might have some info about hand applique but it doesn't. I was a little bummed but for a $1 oh well. Hopefully it'll sit beside a new embroidery machine one day.
> 
> I'm such a dork.



Great finds!



squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



Great job on those dresses. I am sure she will be thrilled to wear them!



Blyssfull said:


> Thanks for the resizing info at Target..I had no idea! I don't know why they have to go and change everything. The shirt pattern is a Simplicity 2469. In stores, my daughter takes a 10 but everything I've made for her seems to follow a size 8.



Strangely enough this logic falls apart for women's clothing. You have to add approximately 4 to the North American "off the rack" clothing size for the sewing pattern sizes. I often ended up trying on clothes that are too big when I go to the stores because I keep on thinking sewing pattern sizes.



Jaylin said:


> I have another quick simply sweet question/poll.  When I make the halter top bodice, the elastic is put in before I sew the skirt on.  I've never known the proper way to do this, but since the back piece is gathered, I just sew the skirt on the back with the gathers.  Do you stretch out the elastic to give you a smooth back to attach to the skirt or sew over the gathers?
> 
> I hope that made sense!



I have never made a Simply Sweet so I cannot answer this question. I am just letting you know that I saw it and hopefully others can help.



DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> 
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.



Don't worry about venting! I would be annoyed too! I think the outfit is totally appropriate (unless the wedding is going to be a suit and tie only type event).

Oh I have received negative comments about my sewing. The best one was from my own father! I showed him some of the work I did for the Big Gives, and his response was, "so it's like in the Sound of Music when she made play clothes for the kids" in a negative tone. Oh well, I suppose I will be happy as long as the families enjoy the "play clothes."



woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so sorry to hear that. I will be praying for your family, especially your brother and sister-in-law in the upcoming days. I will also pray for the health care providers who were with the family before Madison went to heaven.



aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



The Belle set is beautiful. I can see why both daugthers like it!


----------



## Zeebs

Krysta - I am so sorry to hear the news of Baby Madison, my thoughts and best wishes are with you and your family.  A beautiful wee girl taken way too soon.

Kirsten


----------



## kelly1218

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.


I am so sorry for your loss.  



chellewashere said:


> When I was starting HS my dad asked me if I wanted to go Catholic or public. Told him I wanted to go to Egan  He was all for it till he realized what I was saying...little boy crazy back then


  I really did not like going to school there....it was too cliquey for me.... and I kinda failed religion most semesters...... 


hollybearsmom said:


> I can't get the tutes on the first page to open, any hints?


I use firefox


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



Gorgeous!  I bet my dd will give you $2!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

The best laid plans...

I went to Joann's and spent almost $200; my large order from Jiffy Shirts FINALLY came in; I managed to get all my designs on to one thumb drive (or at least the ones I need for my upcoming projects); FINALLY found a Bruce design my son approved of; managed to find the perfect ribbon for one of y projects; and had an evening of sort of kid free time.

So what did I do?  I went to bed early!  I did not even step foot in the studio ALL DAY!    Today will be another sewing free day.  My middle son (age 27) is having surgery on his knee this morning and has decided he needed to stay with his mommy for his post op.  

So, after moving things around in two rooms (one upstairs and one on the ground floor) I have moved enough of DD10's stuff to the upstairs room and out of the ground floor room for DS27 to put all his junk in there...and I actually had to clean DD10's room (no surprise there...she is a hoarder!).  I decided I was too tired to go down and sew, so I went to bed early.


So, to those who have a sew at home business and kids underfoot...how do you schedule your time?  Is it a routine that gets you through...or do you just grab a few minutes when you can get it?  My thoughts were to sew while GD3 is napping, but we have had a few instances when she woke up and couldn't find me...not a pretty site!  I'm thinking of getting a baby monitor so I can hear when she wakes up.

How do you do it?



To all those who have a 'business' and a 'personal' page on facebook...do you have any trouble posting form your 'business' to other 'business' pages?  I did not used to have a problem...but yesterday I began having a major problem.   Maybe there is a trick I don't know about....any hints?


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> First of all, that Blue Belle set is gorgeous!!!  LOVE it!
> 
> Second, I knew I had to share this with y'all as soon as I saw it ... you've got to go watch this short news clip ....  talk about sewing and dedication!!!
> 
> http://www.stylelist.com/2011/04/20/prom-dress-starburst-wrappers/?a_dgi



Just watched that clip.  I can't believe she made that with Starburst wrappers!

DD11 watched it with me.  She said, "That's cute but I want you to promise that I can BUY my prom dress."   I guess I won't be sewing a prom dress in several years.


----------



## kelly1218

NiniMorris said:


> The best laid plans...
> 
> I went to Joann's and spent almost $200; my large order from Jiffy Shirts FINALLY came in; I managed to get all my designs on to one thumb drive (or at least the ones I need for my upcoming projects); FINALLY found a Bruce design my son approved of; managed to find the perfect ribbon for one of y projects; and had an evening of sort of kid free time.
> 
> So what did I do?  I went to bed early!  I did not even step foot in the studio ALL DAY!    Today will be another sewing free day.  My middle son (age 27) is having surgery on his knee this morning and has decided he needed to stay with his mommy for his post op.
> 
> So, after moving things around in two rooms (one upstairs and one on the ground floor) I have moved enough of DD10's stuff to the upstairs room and out of the ground floor room for DS27 to put all his junk in there...and I actually had to clean DD10's room (no surprise there...she is a hoarder!).  I decided I was too tired to go down and sew, so I went to bed early.
> 
> 
> So, to those who have a sew at home business and kids underfoot...how do you schedule your time?  Is it a routine that gets you through...or do you just grab a few minutes when you can get it?  My thoughts were to sew while GD3 is napping, but we have had a few instances when she woke up and couldn't find me...not a pretty site!  I'm thinking of getting a baby monitor so I can hear when she wakes up.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who have a 'business' and a 'personal' page on facebook...do you have any trouble posting form your 'business' to other 'business' pages?  I did not used to have a problem...but yesterday I began having a major problem.   Maybe there is a trick I don't know about....any hints?
> 
> 
> Nini


We have a 'business' page for our beads fundraiser....I haven't really tried posting on other business pages...but I can tell you we have having issues with our pictures and 'fans'  I can check the page 3 times in a row...and the number of fans will change each time.  
We only have 171...so It's kinda easy to see if it fluctuates. 

as for finding time..... my schedule is so messed up right now, I haven't even been making dinner


----------



## branmuffin

aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



AimeeG- Love, love, love the Belle! I can't decide if this one or the Alice is my favorite, but they are all Awesome! Also, wanted to say thanks for posting your skirt tutorial. I used it to make a skirt for my daughter (will post pics soon) And I decided to use rick rac since you put it in the tutorial, but it was all kinds of crooked. Do you have any tricks to keeping it straight? I used what seemed like 100 pins, but still wasn't straight.



woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.




Krysta- I am praying for you and your family to have some peace during this unthinkable time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NiniMorris

kelly1218 said:


> We have a 'business' page for our beads fundraiser....I haven't really tried posting on other business pages...but I can tell you we have having issues with our pictures and 'fans'  I can check the page 3 times in a row...and the number of fans will change each time.
> We only have 171...so It's kinda easy to see if it fluctuates.
> 
> as for finding time..... my schedule is so messed up right now, I haven't even been making dinner



I Know that feeling! Who needs to eat a home cooked dinner every night...right?  Isn't that why they created take out?


I can't even post pictures on my "shop now' tab!  What good is a shop Now tab if they can't see a picture of the dress?  I can no longer even post a comment to my own page from the business page...because, even though I am the administrator...I am not my own friend!  But FB won't let me friend myself!  

I know there has to be a way to fix it...I really only want to post to CBRG on their Wacky Wednesday postings...but it won't let me...

I have spent way too much time on this already int he past 2 days...time to get over it and move on I guess!


Nini


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be praying for the whole family.


Love the stroller organizer.  And the princess sundresses.  And that Belle.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I'm so sorry...such a precious little baby.  I'll say a prayer for peace to be with the family, although I can't imagine that comes any time soon with the loss of a child.  So sad.


----------



## kelly1218

NiniMorris said:


> I Know that feeling! Who needs to eat a home cooked dinner every night...right?  Isn't that why they created take out?
> 
> 
> I can't even post pictures on my "shop now' tab!  What good is a shop Now tab if they can't see a picture of the dress?  I can no longer even post a comment to my own page from the business page...because, even though I am the administrator...I am not my own friend!  But FB won't let me friend myself!
> 
> I know there has to be a way to fix it...I really only want to post to CBRG on their Wacky Wednesday postings...but it won't let me...
> 
> I have spent way too much time on this already int he past 2 days...time to get over it and move on I guess!
> 
> 
> Nini



I haven't figured out how to do the 'shop now' tab.  I swore I posted to my own page before....if I figure out how I did it I'll let you know.  my daughter usually does all the facebook stuff. thank god for teenagers.


----------



## T-rox

how the grinch stole christmas fabric in at fatquarter shop today


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

NiniMorris said:


> The best laid plans...
> So what did I do?  I went to bed early!  I did not even step foot in the studio ALL DAY!    Today will be another sewing free day.  My middle son (age 27) is having surgery on his knee this morning and has decided he needed to stay with his mommy for his post op.
> 
> So, to those who have a sew at home business and kids underfoot...how do you schedule your time?  Is it a routine that gets you through...or do you just grab a few minutes when you can get it?  My thoughts were to sew while GD3 is napping, but we have had a few instances when she woke up and couldn't find me...not a pretty site!  I'm thinking of getting a baby monitor so I can hear when she wakes up.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> Nini




Good for you for getting some sleep!!!  I hope your DS's surgery goes well!

As for time....my oldest is in school all day now and my youngest goes to half day kindergarten -- next year will be all day 1st grade!!!  I am not looking forward to it!!

I usually sew at night when they go to bed -- their bedtime is 7:30.  But I also sew during the day when they are here.  I am lucky.  My sewing room is right off the play room upstairs.  So I can be doing my thing while they are playing with toys, watching the tv, coloring (we have 2 kid tables in there too) or reading.  They come to the door and and we chat, or they get to push buttons or help me pick out fabric/patterns.  I'll try to take a pic and post it tonight.  I have to get to a legal conference this morning for CLE.  FUN FUN!!  But I do get to hang out with my old work buddies!


----------



## mommy2mrb

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Krysta, I am so sorry for her parents and your family....know there are lots of prayers being said for your comfort


----------



## MinnieVanMom

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.


This is so heartbreaking.  My prayers for peace for the family.


----------



## NiniMorris

kelly1218 said:


> I haven't figured out how to do the 'shop now' tab.  I swore I posted to my own page before....if I figure out how I did it I'll let you know.  my daughter usually does all the facebook stuff. thank god for teenagers.




When I first set up the Shop Now I had no problems...but now that I have stuff I want to add...I can only get an error message when I upload pictures.  So frustrating.  I can load the picture to my regular Business account but not to the Shop Now tab.  At least I can load it to Etsy without any problems!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Good for you for getting some sleep!!!  I hope your DS's surgery goes well!
> 
> As for time....my oldest is in school all day now and my youngest goes to half day kindergarten -- next year will be all day 1st grade!!!  I am not looking forward to it!!
> 
> I usually sew at night when they go to bed -- their bedtime is 7:30.  But I also sew during the day when they are here.  I am lucky.  My sewing room is right off the play room upstairs.  So I can be doing my thing while they are playing with toys, watching the tv, coloring (we have 2 kid tables in there too) or reading.  They come to the door and and we chat, or they get to push buttons or help me pick out fabric/patterns.  I'll try to take a pic and post it tonight.  I have to get to a legal conference this morning for CLE.  FUN FUN!!  But I do get to hang out with my old work buddies!




I really envy people who can sew while the kids are asleep.  Unfortunately, my studio is in the basement apartment, so it is almost like I am not in the same house as the kiddoes...and with one pre teen and one Special needs, I don't DARE sew unless hubby is home!

I have a great play room right next to the studio ...complete with video games.  But the Grand daughter doesn't like to play down there by herself.  I also have a big screen tv...with more movies and access to the satellite.  Then, when she takes her nap  (or maybe I should say WHEN she takes her nap) I have to stay close by.  She will not sleep in the playroom or studio, and she really has a fit if she wakes up and can't find me!

Hubby is back on days now, so theoretically he will be home at night for me to get some work done.  I am so far behind now...between my machine being in the shop for 2 weeks and my GD deciding she doesn't like the playroom any more....I see a loooong weekend of sewing coming up!



Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ok, it has been 11 days now.  This injury to my foot from the sting ray has to get better now.  I can't be in this much pain for this long.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, it has been 11 days now.  This injury to my foot from the sting ray has to get better now.  I can't be in this much pain for this long.



Did you go to the doctor?


Nini


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



Well, I hope you are going to make her one.  And it should be a rush job too, cause that is a lot of money for a tot to hand over.

And BTW, I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## Adi12982

I've been to Home Goods twice and haven't found any wrought iron dress forms - ross next door has a couple adult but they have big b00bies and wouldn't work


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I finally finished my 2 wrap dresses for the girls! I did Hannahs (pink trim) first and then did Elizabeths, using some of Carla's strategy's!! lol....Im so worried they wont fit the girls right. They look kinda low cut??? They are going to wear them this weekend at their Big Brother and Sister in Law's graduation from College. Im packing my needle and thread and some safety pins!!! lol..Also made some eye spy bags to help with the long ride out to Cedarville, OH.



Wendy - I love how the dresses turned out.  Great choice of fabrics.  And you are so sweet (and smart) to make eye spy bags to keep the kiddos busy! 




teresajoy said:


> The next time I decide it's a good idea to make an outfit with 13 embroidery designs, could someone come over and bop me over the head?



Oh...wow...the first time I read that I thought you said 13 stitches...

OH MY WORD...13 designs on one outfit!!  Thats a lot.  The most I have done is 7 and I thought that would take me forever.  They were all pretty detailed but the dress was worth it.



squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella one has shiny silver splotches, I don't think you will be able to see in the photo.
> 
> I just have to purchase the material to make a Rupunzel dress now.  She also has Belle from last year's trip.
> 
> Here's the link to the Mickey Mouse Cake Pops http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...15-disney-bakerella-mickey-mouse-cake-pops-t/



Great job on the dresses.  They will look so cute in them.  And thanks for the link to the mickey pops.  I may have to try them someday!



woodkins said:


> Please Pray for my Niece.
> My 9 week old niece Madison was admitted to the hosptal late Sunday night for violently vomiting. Monday am she had emergency surgery to remove a blockage in her intestines. The surgery seemingly went well but her heart rate and breathing would not slow down. The dr's put her on a ventilator to see if that would help but she was not responding to their treatments. Last night she had another surgery to relieve the pressure on her lungs and she went into cardiac arrest 3x. As of this morning there are no signs of brain activity and my brother and sister in law are awaiting their final test results.
> 
> I know you all are a spiritual group, so if today you could include precious baby Madison and my brother Brian and his wife Kristin in your prayers I would appreciate it more than words. Right now we need a miracle and we need God to watch over this little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful niece Madison Sophia





woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Oh my heart hurts for your family right now!!!!  I am so sorry Krysta.  Please let us know if there is anything your family needs.  



aimeeg said:


> I have been working on custom orders but had the chance to finish this up for my daughter. She screamed so I would say it was a hit. Then my younger daughter handed me a $1 bill and said, "I would like Blue Belle please." So Sweet!!!



BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Love the eyelet on the apron!!

I have been working on baby bedding for my DD.  The more I work, the longer the list gets.  So far I have finished the quilt top (it is not quilted yet), an extra quilt top (also, not quilted yet), 2 receiving blankets, 1 miracle blanket (my DGDs loved these and they are so much cheaper to make than to buy), a hooded towel, and one bib (that turned out way too small)...ALL THIS WEEK.  There are more of each of these coming along with a bunch of other things.  I will post pics when it is all done.  

I also made my DGDs each a My Little Pony outfit.  I will post pics of those soon.


----------



## billwendy

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



Oh Krysta, I dont even know what to say, but I'll be praying for your family today and in the weeks to come.


----------



## squirrel

I'm looking for an easy traceable frog for hand embroidery on a Princess and the Frog Simply Sweet.  Anyone know where I can find one?  I haven't seen any coloring books yet from the movie.

Can't believe I don't have any daycare children again today.  I had Monday off this week, so I have been trying to get some sewing done.


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> I'm looking for an easy traceable frog for hand embroidery on a Princess and the Frog Simply Sweet.  Anyone know where I can find one?  I haven't seen any coloring books yet from the movie.
> 
> Can't believe I don't have any daycare children again today.  I had Monday off this week, so I have been trying to get some sewing done.



http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=230

Try this. the next to the last one has them both as frogs and sitting.


----------



## Adi12982

squirrel said:


> I'm looking for an easy traceable frog for hand embroidery on a Princess and the Frog Simply Sweet.  Anyone know where I can find one?  I haven't seen any coloring books yet from the movie.
> 
> Can't believe I don't have any daycare children again today.  I had Monday off this week, so I have been trying to get some sewing done.



Maybe these will help: 

http://www.oncoloring.com/the-princess-and-the-frog-coloring-pages.html

http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring_page.php?id=230

http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Princess-Frog.php

http://hubpages.com/hub/FREE-The-Princess-and-the-Frog-Coloring-Pages


----------



## squirrel

Thank you both.  I think I've found the one I will use.

So much for my day off!  I just got a phone call, one of the daycare kids is coming now.

At least I know what I want to do with the fabric now, and have an idea what the dress will look like.


----------



## Bearshouse

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am very sorry for your family's loss.  May you know she is great company.  

Bearshouse


----------



## aripantaloon

SallyfromDE said:


> Are you using a ball point needle? And what type of interacing? I've had this issue on the Target shirts doing machine embroidery. I made a few more, this time using a heavier cutaway stablizer and didn't have any trouble. Are you using heat and bond lite? Make sure you use a ball point needle vs. a universal. Could be the needle is cutting the fabric. See if that does the trick?



I am using the heat and bond lite (I think that's what it is.).  I was also using a universal needle since 1/2 of the fabric I was sewing was not knit.  I will definitely use a ball point needle this time around.  Thanks for the hint!

Woodkins - I'm so sorry for the loss of your niece.  Such a beautiful baby.


----------



## Disneymom1218

*WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy

I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt. 
Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial. 

Close up of beret:










Close up of the fabric:





her sister as you saw before is going to represent Japan. 
Here she is again with hair done and authentic Japanese sandals









her hair:




and the 2 girls together:


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> Close up of beret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her sister as you saw before is going to represent Japan.
> Here she is again with hair done and authentic Japanese sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



WELL DONE! and with no pattern amazing I am not even brave enough to upsize a pattern yet (really want to upsize that simply sweet..)
I love both outfits but the Paris Fabric is my fav...


----------



## SallyfromDE

mphalens said:


> First of all, that Blue Belle set is gorgeous!!!  LOVE it!
> 
> Second, I knew I had to share this with y'all as soon as I saw it ... you've got to go watch this short news clip ....  talk about sewing and dedication!!!
> 
> http://www.stylelist.com/2011/04/20/prom-dress-starburst-wrappers/?a_dgi



We made these in High School with gum wrapper papers. I wonder how she attatched them to the fabric? 



squirrel said:


> I'm looking for an easy traceable frog for hand embroidery on a Princess and the Frog Simply Sweet.  Anyone know where I can find one?  I haven't seen any coloring books yet from the movie.
> 
> Can't believe I don't have any daycare children again today.  I had Monday off this week, so I have been trying to get some sewing done.



If you do an internet search, you can find all kinds of coloring pages.


----------



## DMGeurts

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> Close up of beret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her sister as you saw before is going to represent Japan.
> Here she is again with hair done and authentic Japanese sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



Cute - cute!!!  

D~


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

For those of you who have purchased these e-patterns, could you please tell me how to find the file with the pattern pieces?
I recently purchased the "Audrey Ruffle Skirt" and downloaded what they sent me.  There are 38 pages of instructions - but I can't find the file with the pattern pieces.  I know it must be very simple, but I just can't figure it out.
TIA!
Gretchen


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



Adorable!  And the girls really know how to pose!  And they have such pretty smiles   I love the Paris fabric -- every time I see that at Hancock's I think I *need* some, but I really don't.  I guess I should really get some just in case I might need it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Never mind - I figured it out!  I didn't realize there were 2 downloads.
Duh!
Thanks...


----------



## VBAndrea

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> For those of you who have purchased these e-patterns, could you please tell me how to find the file with the pattern pieces?
> I recently purchased the "Audrey Ruffle Skirt" and downloaded what they sent me.  There are 38 pages of instructions - but I can't find the file with the pattern pieces.  I know it must be very simple, but I just can't figure it out.
> TIA!
> Gretchen


I do not have the Audrey Ruffle skirt so I can't help with this particular pattern, but occasionally there will be a pattern without pattern pieces and in the instructions it tells you what size to cut things.  I know this is the case with Elle's Twirl Dress -- there are no pattern pieces to cut out but the author tells you sizes of fabric to cut based on the measurements of the girl the dress is being made for.  So you may want to read through the pattern and see if that is the case for this particular pattern.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

VBAndrea said:


> I do not have the Audrey Ruffle skirt so I can't help with this particular pattern, but occasionally there will be a pattern without pattern pieces and in the instructions it tells you what size to cut things.  I know this is the case with Elle's Twirl Dress -- there are no pattern pieces to cut out but the author tells you sizes of fabric to cut based on the measurements of the girl the dress is being made for.  So you may want to read through the pattern and see if that is the case for this particular pattern.



Thank you, Andrea - I did find another download with the pattern pieces. 

However, now I'm having another problem in that 2 pages of the pattern pieces are printing out much smaller than they should.   Maybe I'll just call it a night and start again in the morning!


----------



## TickleMeTink

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you, Andrea - I did find another download with the pattern pieces.
> 
> However, now I'm having another problem in that 2 pages of the pattern pieces are printing out much smaller than they should.   Maybe I'll just call it a night and start again in the morning!



Make sure page scaling is set to none (and not fit to page). Hope this helps.


----------



## miprender

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



 Too cute.



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> For those of you who have purchased these e-patterns, could you please tell me how to find the file with the pattern pieces?
> I recently purchased the "Audrey Ruffle Skirt" and downloaded what they sent me.  There are 38 pages of instructions - but I can't find the file with the pattern pieces.  I know it must be very simple, but I just can't figure it out.
> TIA!
> Gretchen



Glad you found it.  FYI there is no pattern piece for the waistband. It took me over an hour looking for it and then I realized it was in the instructions.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Did you go to the doctor?
> 
> 
> Nini


No, according to everything I read about it and what the paramedic said I did it right.  I put it in hot water as soon as I could, about 45 minutes after the sting.

I did have to walk a lot for the next two days.  Now it is still bruised and it hurts to walk on it.

I did get some antibiotic.  I just wondered if anyone else has had experience with sting rays post pain?  I have read about all I can but still don't see much on 2 weeks later.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, TickleMeTink.  I think I'm getting the hang of it now....
I appreciate everyone's willingness to help!


----------



## PurpleEars

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on baby bedding for my DD.  The more I work, the longer the list gets.  So far I have finished the quilt top (it is not quilted yet), an extra quilt top (also, not quilted yet), 2 receiving blankets, 1 miracle blanket (my DGDs loved these and they are so much cheaper to make than to buy), a hooded towel, and one bib (that turned out way too small)...ALL THIS WEEK.  There are more of each of these coming along with a bunch of other things.  I will post pics when it is all done.
> 
> I also made my DGDs each a My Little Pony outfit.  I will post pics of those soon.



Sounds like you have been spending a lot of time sewing this week. Can't wait to see pictures of the finished products!



Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> and the 2 girls together:



Good job on the outfits. Both girls look so cute in their outfits!


----------



## revrob

I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!  

my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> How do you do the ruffle on the reverse side of these dresses?



working on typing out directions for this but going to bed now, bad night at the dentist.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

So sorry for the loss of Baby Madison. You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## chellewashere

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> Close up of beret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her sister as you saw before is going to represent Japan.
> Here she is again with hair done and authentic Japanese sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 girls together:


These are too cute. Love the beret!!



revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...



That is sweet...reminds me I have to make a O'hana outfit!!


----------



## GoofItUp

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



There is nothing I can say that will come out right on a computer screen to let you know how truly sad I am for your family.  I will be saying prayers.


----------



## DMGeurts

revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...



This is so cute!  Are the leaves done by applique??

D~


----------



## cogero

revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...



This is fabulous.


----------



## revrob

DMGeurts said:


> This is so cute!  Are the leaves done by applique??
> 
> D~



Yes, they are appliqued!  



cogero said:


> This is fabulous.




thanks so much!  It was fun to make and the little girl that will receive this LOVES Lilo.  She has a trip coming up (hopefully) and her mom wanted her to have a dress that she can enjoy before her trip!


----------



## ceemys

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so sorry.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...


I just love that applique.  I know that special girl is going to love this dress, Shannon it is lovely.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> working on typing out directions for this but going to bed now, bad night at the dentist.


I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Granna4679

Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



Oh, super cute!  You did a great job on both...love the beret!



revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...



Cute, cute.  I bet she is going to be thrilled.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> working on typing out directions for this but going to bed now, bad night at the dentist.



Hope you are feeling better this morning!


----------



## TickleMeTink

Sorry I can't multiquote on my iPhone.

Disneymom1218 - love the beret and the outfits.  They turned out great!

Shannon - that's a really cute LILO outfit.  What a lucky little girl. I have to think of something for our Ohana breakfast next month.

Sorry to hear about baby Madison.  Your family are in my prayers.

Hope everyone have a wonderful weekend.

Jenny


----------



## MiniGirl

T-rox said:


> how the grinch stole christmas fabric in at fatquarter shop today



Interesting. I have not yet received word from R. Kaufman that mine has shipped. I hope it will be shipped soon. I know it wasn't due out until around the 15th though.


----------



## MiniGirl

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I'm so sorry to hear about your family's loss. I will continue to pray that you find peace, comfort, and healing during this unimaginably difficult time.


----------



## Adi12982

Question about embroidery thread: 

I know a lot of you love Marathon Thread.  Do you get Rayon or Polyester?  Also, do you find it similar to or better than Sulky?  

The Viking dealer lady told me the best thread she has even worked with is Robison-Anton.  Have any of you used it?  DO you think it is better?  I got a couple spools, but it is not cheap - $5 a spool and that was with a 25% discount.

I have a Viking Machine (Topaz 20) not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Adi12982 said:


> Question about embroidery thread:
> 
> I know a lot of you love Marathon Thread.  Do you get Rayon or Polyester?  Also, do you find it similar to or better than Sulky?
> 
> The Viking dealer lady told me the best thread she has even worked with is Robison-Anton.  Have any of you used it?  DO you think it is better?  I got a couple spools, but it is not cheap - $5 a spool and that was with a 25% discount.
> 
> I have a Viking Machine (Topaz 20) not sure if that matters or not.



I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.

Here's a picture of it...


----------



## Adi12982

Diz-Mommy said:


> I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...



Beautiful!  where do you buy it


----------



## livndisney

Adi12982 said:


> Question about embroidery thread:
> 
> I know a lot of you love Marathon Thread.  Do you get Rayon or Polyester?  Also, do you find it similar to or better than Sulky?
> 
> The Viking dealer lady told me the best thread she has even worked with is Robison-Anton.  Have any of you used it?  DO you think it is better?  I got a couple spools, but it is not cheap - $5 a spool and that was with a 25% discount.
> 
> I have a Viking Machine (Topaz 20) not sure if that matters or not.



I use Madeira rayon thread. It comes in a clear case and is on a regular spool. The cone style did not work very well for me in my brother machine.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on baby bedding for my DD.  The more I work, the longer the list gets.  So far I have finished the quilt top (it is not quilted yet), an extra quilt top (also, not quilted yet), 2 receiving blankets, 1 miracle blanket (my DGDs loved these and they are so much cheaper to make than to buy), a hooded towel, and one bib (that turned out way too small)...ALL THIS WEEK.  There are more of each of these coming along with a bunch of other things.  I will post pics when it is all done.
> 
> I also made my DGDs each a My Little Pony outfit.  I will post pics of those soon.



So, what exactly is a miracle blanket?



Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> and the 2 girls together:



Very nice!  



revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!
> 
> my dress form is too small, and I really don't care for the way that it looks on the form, but I didn't have a better way to get a pic.  SO...



Love it!


----------



## Granna4679

Adi12982 said:


> Question about embroidery thread:
> 
> I know a lot of you love Marathon Thread.  Do you get Rayon or Polyester?  Also, do you find it similar to or better than Sulky?
> 
> The Viking dealer lady told me the best thread she has even worked with is Robison-Anton.  Have any of you used it?  DO you think it is better?  I got a couple spools, but it is not cheap - $5 a spool and that was with a 25% discount.
> 
> I have a Viking Machine (Topaz 20) not sure if that matters or not.



I use Marathon Rayon.  Have only used Sulky once and in my opinion...Marathon is better.  I haven't had a single problem with the Marathon.  I have a Brother machine but I don't think it matters.


----------



## Granna4679

100AcrePrincess said:


> So, what exactly is a miracle blanket?



It is a long skinny blanket with a pocket for legs and fabric wings to wrap around the arms (we used to lovingly call it the 'baby straight jacket' for my DGDs  )  Basically you put them in the pocket, put the 'wings' around their arms which hold them still and then wrap them up like a burrito.    When my oldest DGD was born, they started putting it on her immediately.  She loved it.  By the time she was about 6 months and would get fussy, all she had to do was see them pick up the blanket and come towards her and she would instantly calm down.  She absolutely loved it.  She was very collicky (sp?) and I don't know how they would have made it without it.  Here is the link to the original miracle blanket.  There is a video that shows you how to wrap them.
http://www.miracleblanket.com/

When she got pregnant with the 2nd, I used the original as a pattern and made more.  She loved it too but not for as long.  I have made several since (because you can make them out of all the cutsie flannels) and give them for gifts.


----------



## Granna4679

Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> It is a long skinny blanket with a pocket for legs and fabric wings to wrap around the arms (we used to lovingly call it the 'baby straight jacket' for my DGDs  )  Basically you put them in the pocket, put the 'wings' around their arms which hold them still and then wrap them up like a burrito.    When my oldest DGD was born, they started putting it on her immediately.  She loved it.  By the time she was about 6 months and would get fussy, all she had to do was see them pick up the blanket and come towards her and she would instantly calm down.  She absolutely loved it.  She was very collicky (sp?) and I don't know how they would have made it without it.  Here is the link to the original miracle blanket.  There is a video that shows you how to wrap them.
> http://www.miracleblanket.com/
> 
> When she got pregnant with the 2nd, I used the original as a pattern and made more.  She loved it too but not for as long.  I have made several since (because you can make them out of all the cutsie flannels) and give them for gifts.



Ok.  I have a few like that - we call them swaddle blankets.  All the kids loved being swaddled, but ds was the first one we had the pocket blankets for.  I loved them, but he's outgrown them now  At least he sleeps well without them.  DH called him a baby burrito when he was wrapped up.



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love them.


----------



## mommy2mrb

what to wish you all....


----------



## dianemom2

Diz-Mommy said:


> I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...



I love your thread rack.  Where did you get that????


----------



## Granna4679

I have all my immediate family this weekend so I probably won't be back on until Monday so I wish you ALL......
A VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## chellewashere

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



So beautiful!! My DD would go APE over them!!


----------



## ColoradoK

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



You guys don't really "know" me as I've only posted a couple of times but I just saw this and have to say how truly sorry I am about the loss of your precious baby neice.  I will pray for your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## chellewashere

Diz-Mommy said:


> I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...



Ok very jealous of the beautiful thread collection!!


----------



## chellewashere

Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes 










Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed 










Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go 

sorry they are so big forgot to resize


----------



## mphalens

WOW!!!  So much great stuff!!!

I just  it all!!!!


I just finished 6 shirts for a Big Give!!!!  Granted, they're iron-on transfer T-shirts, but I got them all done during "nap time"  (which consisted of a 2 1/2 year old "assistant" who did a running commentary of the Star Wars characters while I tried to not lose my cool ... and his older brother wandering in every so often to complain about being hungry -AFTER eating a HUGE lunch- ... so yeah, during NAPTIME  )

Now that those are out of the way and I've finally got my machine manual in a 3 ring binder, maybe I can start sewing some stuff for us 

I have to say though, it makes my heart SO happy to do these Big Gives ... when I told my friend (who's family was the recipient of a Big Give in 2008) that I was working on two Big Gives she started crying ... which then caused me to start crying ... so there we were, sitting in JustFresh crying over our lunches


----------



## SallyfromDE

Adi12982 said:


> Question about embroidery thread:
> 
> I know a lot of you love Marathon Thread.  Do you get Rayon or Polyester?  Also, do you find it similar to or better than Sulky?
> 
> The Viking dealer lady told me the best thread she has even worked with is Robison-Anton.  Have any of you used it?  DO you think it is better?  I got a couple spools, but it is not cheap - $5 a spool and that was with a 25% discount.
> 
> I have a Viking Machine (Topaz 20) not sure if that matters or not.



I'm not really fond of the RA. My machine doesn't like the small cones. I like the Sulky, and I usually get it at JoAnnes when they have the buy one get one sale. Or 50% off. 



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Anita, I love your outfit. Where did you get the little pony? Or did you design it? I made one for a friend, I'm not sure who the designer was, and it wasn't really that good. This one looks more exciting!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



They are beautiful. I am sure your DGD's will like them!



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



Looks like you have been busy. Good job on those outfits. I think your DD likes them! Big pictures are good around here!


----------



## sheridee32

Nina Davy Jones was as good as he was when I was a kid. He still looks good I hope to be moving and looking as good when I am his age I think he is about 60 for real put pictures on facebook because I forgot my camera and had to use my phone I would love to go back and see him Sunday but probablly wont get to the kids want to go eat some place off property for mothers day.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Got a new machine a Babylock Ellure, I am IN LOVE!!

I have busy busy busy... will post pictures soon off to read the thread.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for looking.



Those are so cute!



chellewashere said:


> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



The outfits are so cute and so is the model!

So much other cute stuff but I'm way too tired to go back and multi-quote it all!

Happy Mother's day to all of you!


----------



## NiniMorris

sheridee32 said:


> Nina Davy Jones was as good as he was when I was a kid. He still looks good I hope to be moving and looking as good when I am his age I think he is about 60 for real put pictures on facebook because I forgot my camera and had to use my phone I would love to go back and see him Sunday but probablly wont get to the kids want to go eat some place off property for mothers day.



...well I am 56, and he is almost 10 years older than me....If I remember correctly, he turns 66 this December!

I think I'm going to be listening to some more Monkees today when I go down and finish up the measley teacher gifts I need to get finifhed in less than a week...


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



These are so cute!  I just love the appliques!



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



She looks like she loves them!  They turned out adorable!  



scrap_heaven said:


> Got a new machine a Babylock Ellure, I am IN LOVE!!
> 
> I have busy busy busy... will post pictures soon off to read the thread.



Can't wait to see pictures...  I love new machines!  

Sewing room update:
Well, we went back to get more counter tops on Tuesday and they were sold out.  They might get more in on the 18th...  so now I have to wait.    My sewing room is half done, I even have Victoria's machine up there on the counter top that's installed - but I haven't moved my machines in yet.  There's not quite enough room for them.  So, even if the counters come in by the 18th, we won't have time to install them until after our trip.  Oh well...  in the mean time - I'll make some curtains or something for the room.  

D~


----------



## cajunfan

Diz-Mommy said:


> I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...



Okay, I am such a nerd, because I too am so envious of this thread collection! It is so pppuurrrty!


Lynn


----------



## lovesdumbo

woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.


I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for your family.


----------



## lovesdumbo

DMGeurts said:


> Question:
> 
> Have any of you ever received any negative comments about items you've made, or chosen to make?
> 
> The reason I am asking...  An aquaintace (the mother to a friend of my dd's - and I am not sure that I'd call this one of her good friends - just a classmate for years - they don't hang out together or anything) made a comment about Allison's dress for the wedding on my FB page...  I thought it sounded kind of rude and I am actually a little hurt by it.    Her comment was: "this is a wedding outfit? cute."  Maybe I am just jumping to conclusions - but it really irritated me.
> 
> Here's the picture to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- sorry for venting.


Rude!  I think the outfit is wonderful!  

Work has been insane so I haven't on the boards much since I postsed the photos of my girls' skirts.  I wanted to answer your question about how I keep the netting (UGH...can't think of the word for it now...) looking crisp.  I have to say I haven't even had a chance to wash the skirt yet but it doesn't look too bad after she wore if for hours.  I'll let you know how it comes out of the wash.  I did worry that it won't look too great but that DD nevers asks me to make anything for her so I felt like I had to do what she wanted even if she will only be able to wear it once.





MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, it has been 11 days now.  This injury to my foot from the sting ray has to get better now.  I can't be in this much pain for this long.


OUCH!!!  Hope you get relief soon!




Theresa-I've got to go shopping for coffee syrup today.

I have to pack this weekend!


----------



## cogero

I have been catching up on a few things and making lists my little guy has been very clingy so everything will be abouthim today though I found a tutorial on a weighted blanked so I may try to make one of those withsome scraps.


----------



## NiniMorris

Not sure if I should be happy or sad!  LOL

I had given a quote on 50 t shirts.  I was barely making any money at all, but enough to make it worth my while.  It took them FOREVER to decide to do the shirts.  Then, they only sent me 8 shirts...with no names for which shirt went for which info...

At 8 shirts I was loosing money BIG TIME!  Just got word that they want me to send the shirts back...they have changed their minds!

Since it is local I can drop the shirts off on Monday...I am so glad I didn't block out the time for the shirts... so I am torn between being happy or sad!


I am also torn between being happy or sad about the number of customs/shirts for our Disney trip in September...after last year making 20 customs and 140+ shirts, it seems a little unreal to be making zero customs and only 52 shirts..  not sure if it is a good thing...or not!


Yes, I'm stalling!  


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Not sure if I should be happy or sad!  LOL
> 
> I had given a quote on 50 t shirts.  I was barely making any money at all, but enough to make it worth my while.  It took them FOREVER to decide to do the shirts.  Then, they only sent me 8 shirts...with no names for which shirt went for which info...
> 
> At 8 shirts I was loosing money BIG TIME!  Just got word that they want me to send the shirts back...they have changed their minds!
> 
> Since it is local I can drop the shirts off on Monday...I am so glad I didn't block out the time for the shirts... so I am torn between being happy or sad!
> 
> 
> I am also torn between being happy or sad about the number of customs/shirts for our Disney trip in September...after last year making 20 customs and 140+ shirts, it seems a little unreal to be making zero customs and only 52 shirts..  not sure if it is a good thing...or not!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stalling!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry that you lost the business.  It is hard when an order doesn't come through.  However, I think I would feel chained to my machine if I committed to 50 shirts!


----------



## evsmama30

cogero said:


> I have been catching up on a few things and making lists my little guy has been very clingy so everything will be abouthim today though I found a tutorial on a weighted blanked so I may try to make one of those withsome scraps.



hey chiara, 

my mom makes weighted blankets for local kids with autism and SPD. if you need any patterns or infor on the beads she uses in them, let me know. if it is for you, i even have one already made up i could send ya, but the fabric is a bit baby-ish


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Thanks so much for the advice on the hoop purchases   I received them in the mail today...they fit soooooooo much better than the one that came with the machine!  

~Jennifer


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...







Capris and shirt for Hannah




I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her




another thsirt for Tom


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos 





shorts





this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan




up close





birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium


----------



## Sapper383

Some lovely outfits guys

I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.

This is for our dinner at Ohana's
















I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I love these! The rainbow rickrack adds the perfect touch and the embroidery for the ponies is great- the manes must have been time consuming!


----------



## cogero

evsmama30 said:


> hey chiara,
> 
> my mom makes weighted blankets for local kids with autism and SPD. if you need any patterns or infor on the beads she uses in them, let me know. if it is for you, i even have one already made up i could send ya, but the fabric is a bit baby-ish




aw you are so sweet. I found a tutorial online and we were talking at the Mother's day cookies & Milk at my little guy's school and one of the other Mom's just got one for her kid and she said they paid a lot for it and I figured it couldn't be that hard to make one for my J because I bet he would love it.

It is another thing to add to my ever growing list.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Adi12982 said:


> Beautiful!  where do you buy it





dianemom2 said:


> I love your thread rack.  Where did you get that????





chellewashere said:


> Ok very jealous of the beautiful thread collection!!





cajunfan said:


> Okay, I am such a nerd, because I too am so envious of this thread collection! It is so pppuurrrty!
> 
> 
> Lynn



Thanks everyone!  I get it at a local sewing shop here in Omaha called Sew Creative, but I'm sure you could find a local dealer through the Hemmingworth website too.  There's only two shops here in town that sell it and I won't even step foot in the other shop because the women are so SNOTTY!!

As for the rack, I bought it at a yard sale for a dollar or two...I think it was intended to be a kick knack shelf, but I repurposed it 

There's actually a sweet story behind my thread collection.  I bought one spool of it when the snotty saleslady at the snotty sewing shop pushed it upon me.  I thought "I'll buy one spool to shut her up and see if it's as great as she's saying it was" and I hate to admit it, but she got me hooked!  I'm just relived another store sells it!  I raved about this thread so much, how pretty and shinny it was that my hubby bought me about 2 dozen spools of it for my birthday.  I woke up to an empty basket by my bedside, and my hubby explained I was going on an "egg" hunt.  He and the boys hid them all over the house like Easter Eggs.  The boys and I had so much fun going on a thread hunt.  There's a lot on a spool, I got these a couple birthdays ago, and I've only replaced a few colors here and there.  

The thread is just so shimmery it almost has a glitter quality to it when you're in the sun, and it washes really nice too.  I've never had an issue with running or anything, I use it on everything I make for the kids and I don't "baby" their clothing at all.  Very washer and drier friendly!



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



So pretty!!  I love your daughter's taste!



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



SO PRETTY!!  I would have given a right arm to have those outfits when I was a little girl!!  I was knee deep in My Little Pony ponies!  I hope Annabella will like them so I have a reason to dig them out to play again.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her



I love that little capri outfit!!  So precious!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



I love them all!!  That Little Mermaid set is ADORABLE!!  I need to get my tail in gear and get back to sewing!!  The plan was to sew BEFORE the night before our trip this year, but I've had zero time these days.



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again



Beautiful work!!  I love the look of a Feliz, but I think my little girl has a few years before I make her one...I think right now one it's too much dress for her.  Maybe I could experiment on my niece though...hmmmm...


----------



## h518may

I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.  

First A dress for a friends DD





And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD





I tried my hand at bows





And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



Love every thing.  



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again



Glad you tried it, cause it looks beautiful.



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



Very cute


----------



## DMGeurts

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



I totally love everything... but I love how the Minnie/Mickey safari head applique turned out - it's so awesome!



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again



These dresses turned out so cute!  I just love the surf board fabric you used on the Feliz...  can I ask where you found it???  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks everyone!  I get it at a local sewing shop here in Omaha called Sew Creative, but I'm sure you could find a local dealer through the Hemmingworth website too.  There's only two shops here in town that sell it and I won't even step foot in the other shop because the women are so SNOTTY!!
> There's actually a sweet story behind my thread collection.  I bought one spool of it when the snotty saleslady at the snotty sewing shop pushed it upon me.  I thought "I'll buy one spool to shut her up and see if it's as great as she's saying it was" and I hate to admit it, but she got me hooked!  I'm just relived another store sells it!  I raved about this thread so much, how pretty and shinny it was that my hubby bought me about 2 dozen spools of it for my birthday.  I woke up to an empty basket by my bedside, and my hubby explained I was going on an "egg" hunt.  He and the boys hid them all over the house like Easter Eggs.  The boys and I had so much fun going on a thread hunt.  There's a lot on a spool, I got these a couple birthdays ago, and I've only replaced a few colors here and there.
> 
> The thread is just so shimmery it almost has a glitter quality to it when you're in the sun, and it washes really nice too.  I've never had an issue with running or anything, I use it on everything I make for the kids and I don't "baby" their clothing at all.  Very washer and drier friendly!
> ...



I just have to say that I am super-duper jealous.  I ran and checked out the Hemmingworth website after you mentioned it...  We only have 2 stores in our entire state that sell it!    And wouldn't you know it... the closest one to me is 3 hours away... however - if we wouldn't have moved 5 years ago - it would have been 10 minutes away...  figures.  Oh well - if I am ever in that neck of the woods - I need to stop in and try out the thread.  



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



I just love all the fabrics you used...  the dress is adorable and you did a great job bow making!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction.  I need to make a nursing cover up to complete a nursery make over for a friend.  She wants one that does not have boning in it.  The only patterns I can find all have boning.

I know that Theressa used to sell some on her Etsy shop, but she doesn't have any listed right now, and I really want it to match the fabrics we are already using in the nursery.


Any help will be appreciated!


Nini


----------



## chellewashere

PurpleEars said:


> Looks like you have been busy. Good job on those outfits. I think your DD likes them! Big pictures are good around here!


Thank you. She is awesome cause she loves everything I make her so for that Im thankful!!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> The outfits are so cute and so is the model!
> 
> Happy Mother's day to all of you!


Thank you!! 
Happy Momma's day to you too


DMGeurts said:


> She looks like she loves them!  They turned out adorable!
> Well, we went back to get more counter tops on Tuesday and they were sold out.  They might get more in on the 18th...  so now I have to wait.    My sewing room is half done, I even have Victoria's machine up there on the counter top that's installed - but I haven't moved my machines in yet.  There's not quite enough room for them.  So, even if the counters come in by the 18th, we won't have time to install them until after our trip.  Oh well...  in the mean time - I'll make some curtains or something for the room.
> 
> D~


Thank you
Cant wait to see the whole room complete!! Sounds awesome so far. And I just love love love the color.



NiniMorris said:


> Not sure if I should be happy or sad!  LOL
> 
> I had given a quote on 50 t shirts.  I was barely making any money at all, but enough to make it worth my while.  It took them FOREVER to decide to do the shirts.  Then, they only sent me 8 shirts...with no names for which shirt went for which info...
> 
> At 8 shirts I was loosing money BIG TIME!  Just got word that they want me to send the shirts back...they have changed their minds!
> 
> Since it is local I can drop the shirts off on Monday...I am so glad I didn't block out the time for the shirts... so I am torn between being happy or sad!
> 
> 
> I am also torn between being happy or sad about the number of customs/shirts for our Disney trip in September...after last year making 20 customs and 140+ shirts, it seems a little unreal to be making zero customs and only 52 shirts..  not sure if it is a good thing...or not!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stalling!
> 
> 
> Nini


Sorry to hear about that. That is awful. But it does give you a chance now to sit back and relax for a little bit



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium


Love the Ariel the best so awesome is that a 4x4 too?


Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again


Love the Feliz cant wait to make one of those. 
The halter dress is adorable


Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks everyone!  I get it at a local sewing shop here in Omaha called Sew Creative, but I'm sure you could find a local dealer through the Hemmingworth website too.  There's only two shops here in town that sell it and I won't even step foot in the other shop because the women are so SNOTTY!!
> 
> As for the rack, I bought it at a yard sale for a dollar or two...I think it was intended to be a kick knack shelf, but I repurposed it
> 
> There's actually a sweet story behind my thread collection.  I bought one spool of it when the snotty saleslady at the snotty sewing shop pushed it upon me.  I thought "I'll buy one spool to shut her up and see if it's as great as she's saying it was" and I hate to admit it, but she got me hooked!  I'm just relived another store sells it!  I raved about this thread so much, how pretty and shinny it was that my hubby bought me about 2 dozen spools of it for my birthday.  I woke up to an empty basket by my bedside, and my hubby explained I was going on an "egg" hunt.  He and the boys hid them all over the house like Easter Eggs.  The boys and I had so much fun going on a thread hunt.  There's a lot on a spool, I got these a couple birthdays ago, and I've only replaced a few colors here and there.
> 
> The thread is just so shimmery it almost has a glitter quality to it when you're in the sun, and it washes really nice too.  I've never had an issue with running or anything, I use it on everything I make for the kids and I don't "baby" their clothing at all.  Very washer and drier friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!  I love your daughter's taste!


Thank you!!
And wow do you have great men in your life my hubby would never think about doing that


h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



Love it!! I am just now starting to try to make bows...needless to say its slow going. Awesome job on them!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Not sure if I should be happy or sad!  LOL
> 
> I had given a quote on 50 t shirts.  I was barely making any money at all, but enough to make it worth my while.  It took them FOREVER to decide to do the shirts.  Then, they only sent me 8 shirts...with no names for which shirt went for which info...
> 
> At 8 shirts I was loosing money BIG TIME!  Just got word that they want me to send the shirts back...they have changed their minds!
> 
> Since it is local I can drop the shirts off on Monday...I am so glad I didn't block out the time for the shirts... so I am torn between being happy or sad!
> 
> 
> I am also torn between being happy or sad about the number of customs/shirts for our Disney trip in September...after last year making 20 customs and 140+ shirts, it seems a little unreal to be making zero customs and only 52 shirts..  not sure if it is a good thing...or not!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stalling!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, I know you are a super woman and can handle any amount of work but that was a huge order.  I am sorry they were so inconsiderate and didn't follow through.  After so many trips to WDW and the customs, I have what we like to wear.  It is ok, you don't have to make new things each time.....or do you?



cogero said:


> I have been catching up on a few things and making lists my little guy has been very clingy so everything will be abouthim today though I found a tutorial on a weighted blanked so I may try to make one of those withsome scraps.


DS has such huge sensory needs that the blankets are really good for him.  Please post a picture when you get it done.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice on the hoop purchases   I received them in the mail today...they fit soooooooo much better than the one that came with the machine!
> 
> ~Jennifer


I am sorry I didn't follow this, what machine did you get and what new hoops?  Glad they are better for you.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction.  I need to make a nursing cover up to complete a nursery make over for a friend.  She wants one that does not have boning in it.  The only patterns I can find all have boning.
> 
> I know that Theressa used to sell some on her Etsy shop, but she doesn't have any listed right now, and I really want it to match the fabrics we are already using in the nursery.
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Nini



Gotta go help put the babies to bed (they're up WAY too late) ... but I wanted to post this before I forgot ... 
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2008/12/nursing-cover.html

Of course, it's reversible, which you don't have to do, but it does NOT have boning


----------



## lucyanna girl

Would someone here please link me to a pillowcase dress pattern? I thought there was a link in the bookmarks but I can't find it. Thanks so much.

Penny


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry I didn't follow this, what machine did you get and what new hoops?  Glad they are better for you.



I have a Brother 780D and I wanted to buy   some more hoops for it.  I bought some not Brother brand and they fit my machine sooooo well.  So much easier to get the hoops on and off, than the one that came with the machine. 

I asked  for advice several days ago to see if the hoops were any good...and they are!


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!

I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.  











Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
C.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.





(I'm glad I finally got to welcome someone) 

That is just too cute!!  You did a great job!!


----------



## NaeNae

cogero said:


> I have been catching up on a few things and making lists my little guy has been very clingy so everything will be abouthim today though I found a tutorial on a weighted blanked so I may try to make one of those withsome scraps.



Weighted blankets are very easy to make.  I've made DGD5 several.  A fellow diser posted a tute on it.  I've use the tute and made a large one to sleep with and a small one to use in the car.  I just do a little math to figure out how much beads to put in each pocket.  Here is the tute:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36821111&postcount=1201

I buy my poly-pellets at Michaels when they run a coupon.  They carry 2lb bags, Hobby Lobby only carries 1lb bags.  Michaels has a coupon on their website for 40% off any on regular price item.  I printed several, just have to make more than one trip and probably get DD to go and use a coupon too.  DGD5's developmental ped suggested we make one out of cotton instead of fleece for her to sleep with.   She thinks she is getting too hot at night.  Problem is DGD5 loves fleece!  I made her a small cotton one to use at Disney last summer because we knew it would be way too hot for fleece.  She's okay with the cotton but definitly prefers fleece.  She sleeps so much better since we started using the blanket.  She loves to pile her stuffed animals around her and the doctor suggested we get body pillows to go on each side of her.  Still have to purchase those!


----------



## Disneymom1218

cogero said:


> I have been catching up on a few things and making lists my little guy has been very clingy so everything will be abouthim today though I found a tutorial on a weighted blanked so I may try to make one of those withsome scraps.



I made one for my DD8 last year. It has been a big help. I think I will be soon making one for my DD6 as well. She just recently had her intake and I am waiting for actual Diagnoses. If you need help with anything, just ask. Here or in a pm. 

Here is the one I made for my DD:


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

chellewashere- The Ariel was a 5x7 design, but she offers it in a 4x4
the design I did below it was a 4x4 (with starfish and cinderella shoe with mickey head in center)


I absolutely love the photos of the little baby in the "sling pouch" Give it a good work out while you are home to be sure your back likes it- it looks great. I just know I went through quite a few before I found one that really works.

Oh how I miss those days of a cuddly little baby. Although I really like sleeping thru the night (for the most part) now.

Hannah will be 2 years old May 22nd!!!!!

I finished a snow white on a pink t for Megan and a pair of shorts just like Hannah's capris- 
Im wondering if I should add a ruffle or rickrack or something to the bottom of the mickey-minnie safari shorts??

Im pretty much done at this point. In hindsight I wish I had listed the characters I wanted to do and done them. I get side tracked with other outfits and then I didn't have as much done as I wanted- like the "fish thsirt dress" and the Dr Seuss and Hello Kitty for Valentine's Day- those all could have been Disney character themed outfits. Oh well.

I think I'm going to start a sunbonnet sue quilt for Megan when I get back.
Just 2 more sleeps til we leave!


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> ...well I am 56, and he is almost 10 years older than me....If I remember correctly, he turns 66 this December!
> 
> I think I'm going to be listening to some more Monkees today when I go down and finish up the measley teacher gifts I need to get finifhed in less than a week...
> 
> 
> Nini



My husband and I were guessing because he said he came to the states in 62 to start performing on Broadway in Oliver and I thought he said he was 11 at the time but I wasnt sure about what he said he said the monkeys are going to do a small tour this summer I would love to see it


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> I do like Robison Anton thread it has a nice weight to it, but my personal favorite is Hemmingworth thread.  It's about the same price range as RA, but it comes with a free dust cover and the way it's wound on the spool, you don't need to use an end cap.
> 
> Here's a picture of it...


Hmpf!  No dealer in my state!  I'm hoping to get my machine as a gift today but I didn't see any charges to dh's Visa nor any large Paypal sums deducted so I'm skeptical.



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Adorable!  My dd loves ponies, but she's moved on to Bella Sara now.



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize


Everything is great!  I love the kitty fabric -- my dd would like it.  She has similar kitties on a skirt I made her, but a differnt color palette.  I can't wait to see Lorileis' fabric selections for the Vida.



DMGeurts said:


> Sewing room update:
> Well, we went back to get more counter tops on Tuesday and they were sold out.  They might get more in on the 18th...  so now I have to wait.    My sewing room is half done, I even have Victoria's machine up there on the counter top that's installed - but I haven't moved my machines in yet.  There's not quite enough room for them.  So, even if the counters come in by the 18th, we won't have time to install them until after our trip.  Oh well...  in the mean time - I'll make some curtains or something for the room.
> D~


Ugh!  Sorry on the delay, but at least you will have your own decicated space.  I was piling laundry on top of my latest sewing project yeaterday.  At least it forced me to get it ironed and put away before sewing!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium


All very cute!  My kids miss seeing the Beluga's at Mystic!  Have a fabulous trip!!!



Sapper383 said:


> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again


Fabulous!  I love the fabric in the SS.  I like making those (SS halter) as summer shirts for dd b/c they are cool.  I cut mine a little higher under the arms though for better coverage.



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her


Everything is great but I especially love the fabrics in the peasant dress you made for the friend.



DMGeurts said:


> I just have to say that I am super-duper jealous.  I ran and checked out the Hemmingworth website after you mentioned it...  We only have 2 stores in our entire state that sell it!    And wouldn't you know it... the closest one to me is 3 hours away... however - if we wouldn't have moved 5 years ago - it would have been 10 minutes away...  figures.  Oh well - if I am ever in that neck of the woods - I need to stop in and try out the thread.
> 
> D~


Be glad -- I don't even have one in my state!!!  Though I think if I go out of state my trip would only be a bit over an hour.



lucyanna girl said:


> Would someone here please link me to a pillowcase dress pattern? I thought there was a link in the bookmarks but I can't find it. Thanks so much.
> 
> Penny


I have these bookmarked but I have never tried them.  I've posted them quite often and no one ever reports back if any of the tuts are any good or not, so if you do use one please let me know how it turns out.
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I have a Brother 780D and I wanted to buy  some more hoops for it.  I bought some not Brother brand and they fit my machine sooooo well.  So much easier to get the hoops on and off, than the one that came with the machine.
> 
> I asked  for advice several days ago to see if the hoops were any good...and they are!


I'm hoping to get my Brother today so I may be pm'ing you for the info.  If I don't pm you soon it may mean I got zilch for Mother's Day.  I did see dd giving dh $10 the other day and they refused to speak to me about it, so I think they have another gift up their sleeves.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.   It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.


Welcome!!!  ADORABLE!  I like the baby carrier too, but I especially like what it's holding!  And what a great use of upcycling to get some fabulous fabric!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I made one for my DD8 last year. It has been a big help. I think I will be soon making one for my DD6 as well. She just recently had her intake and I am waiting for actual Diagnoses. If you need help with anything, just ask. Here or in a pm.
> 
> Here is the one I made for my DD:



That looks so comfy!  I love having weight on me -- I bet I would likeone for myself!


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



WELCOME!!!  This is so adorable!    I love upcycling too!  

VBAndrea  I hope you get your machine today... otherwise you just might have to run out and buy one for yourself.  I was excited that I ordered my walking foot yesterday.  LOL  I have the PE770 on my list of wants, but I just can't do any big purchases until we return from our trip...  I am paranoid that we will run out of $$ (we won't - because I am paranoid and ultra prepared) - but still.  So, I am living vicariously through you right now.  LOL  

I just want to wish all you fabulous ladies a wonderful Mother's day...  It just so happens to be my dd's 12th birthday today - so I get to share this day with her.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> Gotta go help put the babies to bed (they're up WAY too late) ... but I wanted to post this before I forgot ...
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2008/12/nursing-cover.html
> 
> Of course, it's reversible, which you don't have to do, but it does NOT have boning



Evidently I am not looking in the right place.  The only one I see here has boning in it.  

Mom is rather particular...she had one with her last child that had some sort of mesh on the top.  She is rather petite and has had a bad episode with the boning...





MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, I know you are a super woman and can handle any amount of work but that was a huge order.  I am sorry they were so inconsiderate and didn't follow through.  After so many trips to WDW and the customs, I have what we like to wear.  It is ok, you don't have to make new things each time.....or do you?k




You KNOW I have to have new shirts for Disney!

As for the large order...I was going to make a whopping profit of $5 per shirt.  Not a huge amount, but doable.  

At 8 shirts I would have almost broken even!  I have decided I am actually a bit glad it fell through.  I don't mind doing the work, but the feeling of working for free is what i don't like.  I prefer my freebies to be of MY choosing!



sheridee32 said:


> My husband and I were guessing because he said he came to the states in 62 to start performing on Broadway in Oliver and I thought he said he was 11 at the time but I wasnt sure about what he said he said the monkeys are going to do a small tour this summer I would love to see it




My son has already bought his tickets to see the concert when they come to Atlanta... I am almost expecting a ticket or two for Mother's Day...we will see.


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> You KNOW I have to have new shirts for Disney!
> Nini



I am kind of funny about the shirt thing! I can wear them again to a different place, as in cruise, world and land without much issue. I can wear a couple on "off" days as long as I haven't worn them there before. I LOVE making new shirts but I seem to never have enough time and we have SO many shirts! Of course, if I would sell them it would help clean things out but I am kind of attached to most items!! The few outfits I sold of Dallas' I totally regret!


----------



## mphalens

Nini - I'm so sorry!  I sent you the one WITH boning (apparently I needed to put MYSELF to bed last night too!)

Honestly, when I made some for friends I just made a large square and attached the neck strap like the tutorial I sent you describes ... To add the mesh "window" you might be able to just take a look at THIS ONE ... 

Personally I've never liked using a nursing cover, as I felt it just drew more attention to what I was doing ... I was usually able to be more discreet WITHOUT a nursing cover than with  But I understand a mom's desire to have one


----------



## VBAndrea

I don't think this one has any boning:
http://knittedgems.com/2010/01/04/sewing-tutorial-nursing-cover/

I can't believe I looked at about 25 tuts and this is the only one I could find without boning.  I agree with Marianne though -- I think it's easier to nurse discreetly without a cover!


D: I haven't gotten my Mother's Day gift yet!  My ds stayed overnight at my sister's so I think dh wanted him to be home (I'm picking him up around noon)and dh is napping now .  Hopefully dh will wake up when I return with ds!


----------



## miprender

revrob said:


> I actually sewed something!  This is for a very special little girl!  I hope she likes it!



Looks great. She should love it.



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



MY DD would love this outfit.



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



Great outfits. Love the Disney one.  For your upcoming trip!



lovesdumbo said:


> Theresa-I've got to go shopping for coffee syrup today.



I can't wait to see how she and her family likes it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom



Love everything. DD would flip for that Ariel outfit.



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again



Love that fabric. You will have a great dinner at OHANA's it is so yummy.



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



All so pretty.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



 This came out great and I love that Mickey fabric. 



jessica52877 said:


> I am kind of funny about the shirt thing! I can wear them again to a different place, as in cruise, world and land without much issue. I can wear a couple on "off" days as long as I haven't worn them there before. I LOVE making new shirts but I seem to never have enough time and we have SO many shirts! Of course, if I would sell them it would help clean things out but I am kind of attached to most items!! The few outfits I sold of Dallas' I totally regret!



I keep thinking I will sell their outfits after our trip, but I am afraid I have become too attached to them and will probably just hold on to them as souveniers.


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> Got a new machine a Babylock Ellure, I am IN LOVE!!
> 
> I have busy busy busy... will post pictures soon off to read the thread.



Welcome! I can't wait to see your creations!



NiniMorris said:


> Not sure if I should be happy or sad!  LOL
> 
> I had given a quote on 50 t shirts.  I was barely making any money at all, but enough to make it worth my while.  It took them FOREVER to decide to do the shirts.  Then, they only sent me 8 shirts...with no names for which shirt went for which info...
> 
> At 8 shirts I was loosing money BIG TIME!  Just got word that they want me to send the shirts back...they have changed their minds!
> 
> Since it is local I can drop the shirts off on Monday...I am so glad I didn't block out the time for the shirts... so I am torn between being happy or sad!
> 
> 
> I am also torn between being happy or sad about the number of customs/shirts for our Disney trip in September...after last year making 20 customs and 140+ shirts, it seems a little unreal to be making zero customs and only 52 shirts..  not sure if it is a good thing...or not!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stalling!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear the job fell through. At least you know not to deal with this family anymore!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



I like the Ariel one the best too! Good job on all of them!



Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again



Both dresses look beautiful!



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



Looks like you have been busy. You did a good job on all of them.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



Welcome! I really like your baby carrier!

I just want to say this to of all you in a mothering role: Happy Mother's Day! It's a tough job and I know you all do the best job you can. I hope your families will show you their appreciation today!

QUESTION

I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!






It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



Okay I love this I may need to do something similar I Like it that much. The only thing I would do different for me is make the bottome ruffle black but that is just me because I have large calves LOL. Otherwise I adore it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> Hmpf!  No dealer in my state!  I'm hoping to get my machine as a gift today but I didn't see any charges to dh's Visa nor any large Paypal sums deducted so I'm skeptical.



That's a bummer!!  If you want, I can pick you up some.  I'll have to call the sewing shop to see how much they are since it's been a while since I've been there.  I think they are something like $5 a spool.  

Hope your machine comes today!!  What a fun Mother's Day!


 *Happy Mother's Day to all!!*


----------



## ireland_nicole

Don't change anything! It's perfect!



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I can't wait to see your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear the job fell through. At least you know not to deal with this family anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Ariel one the best too! Good job on all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have been busy. You did a good job on all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I really like your baby carrier!
> 
> I just want to say this to of all you in a mothering role: Happy Mother's Day! It's a tough job and I know you all do the best job you can. I hope your families will show you their appreciation today!
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to say this to of all you in a mothering role: Happy Mother's Day! It's a tough job and I know you all do the best job you can. I hope your families will show you their appreciation today!
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!




OOooh - I love it and I want one!!!  Totally want one!  Its awesome!



VBAndrea said:


> D: I haven't gotten my Mother's Day gift yet!  My ds stayed overnight at my sister's so I think dh wanted him to be home (I'm picking him up around noon)and dh is napping now .  Hopefully dh will wake up when I return with ds!



D~  <---- stalking the thread to see if Andrea got her machine yet...


----------



## Sapper383

DMGeurts said:


> These dresses turned out so cute!  I just love the surf board fabric you used on the Feliz...  can I ask where you found it???



I found it on ebay, but it was the last piece they had. The fabric is, ALEXANDER HENRY 1950'S BUTTER ALOHA FLOWERS SURFS UP 

I haven't actually seen it anywhere before


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!


I don't think it's loud at all -- I LOVE it!  I think it would look good with black straps as well, but I like it just the same with the Minnie dot straps.  I would leave it just as it is.  It's really pretty and very much my style!


DMGeurts said:


> D~  <---- stalking the thread to see if Andrea got her machine yet...


You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> I am kind of funny about the shirt thing! I can wear them again to a different place, as in cruise, world and land without much issue. I can wear a couple on "off" days as long as I haven't worn them there before. I LOVE making new shirts but I seem to never have enough time and we have SO many shirts! Of course, if I would sell them it would help clean things out but I am kind of attached to most items!! The few outfits I sold of Dallas' I totally regret!



A couple of weeks ago I sold all my daughter's dresses from our last trip.  They were too small and she won't wear dresses anymore...but I regretted it as soon as I left the post office!

Hubby thought we were going to wear a few of the shirts again this year...but I decided nope.  Need new shirts, this is for a new trip!




VBAndrea said:


> I don't think this one has any boning:
> http://knittedgems.com/2010/01/04/sewing-tutorial-nursing-cover/
> 
> I can't believe I looked at about 25 tuts and this is the only one I could find without boning.  I agree with Marianne though -- I think it's easier to nurse discreetly without a cover!
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks...I never used a cover up with any of my three that I nursed, but she said she wanted one.  So, I aim to please!  I am just hoping she carries this little guy long enough for me to finish up everything.  She has already carried him longer than any of her other kiddoes...and she isn't due until August!
> 
> I'm hoping I can find some of the netting she is talking about.  So far everything I have found is not what she wants.  I may end up being made without the netting and without boning.
> 
> 
> Hmmm...thought I had a couple more quotes, but I guess not!
> 
> I love the adult Minnie Mouse dress...that is exactly what I was thinking about for me...
> 
> I have a busy day ahead of me to morrow.  We are entering the last 2 weeks of school, and I am still working on teacher gifts!  I have three customer dresses, and I have to finish up the piecing on the baby quilt and start on the window treatments and all the other stuff we are making. And I have a sewing class tomorrow.  I think I would love to go to bed right now so I can rest up for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> Everything is great!  I love the kitty fabric -- my dd would like it.  She has similar kitties on a skirt I made her, but a differnt color palette.  I can't wait


Thank you!!



miprender said:


> Great outfits. Love the Disney one.  For your upcoming trip!


Thanks!!



PurpleEars said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



Jamie pattern you say...must go download that now. I think it looks fantastic!! I am so going to CASE this idea off of you. My trip is in August so I might do a lighter color but def. stealing the minnie dot idea!!


----------



## chellewashere

I have got to try to make the weighted blanket. That really looks adorable and all she keeps asking for right now is a blanket. Fabulous


----------



## chellewashere

OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
















the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Sapper383 said:


> I found it on ebay, but it was the last piece they had. The fabric is, ALEXANDER HENRY 1950'S BUTTER ALOHA FLOWERS SURFS UP
> 
> I haven't actually seen it anywhere before



Thanks so much...  maybe someday I'll find a piece.  



VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it's loud at all -- I LOVE it!  I think it would look good with black straps as well, but I like it just the same with the Minnie dot straps.  I would leave it just as it is.  It's really pretty and very much my style!
> 
> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!



Oooh... is it the PE770????  I hope so!!!  I can't wait until you post pics.  I was at the Brother store yesterday, and they had the Innovis (not sure which one - probably the most expensive one) sitting out front and center... I couldn't believe how huge it was!  I am so excited for you Andrea - I sure you will do great with it...  I sure hope you continue to do your really big hand appliques though.  



chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



This turned out so cute!  And I love all the photos of you with your dd - how precious!  I love your dress too.  

D~


----------



## livndisney

miprender said:


> I keep thinking I will sell their outfits after our trip, but I am afraid I have become too attached to them and will probably just hold on to them as souveniers.



I have said this for years!!! But I am going to do it this time, I need the closet space LOL. I am going to list and sell some of the ones my dd has outgrown. I have them sorted, I need to iron them and take pics. But I am going to do it. 


I think I can, I think I can


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so cute!  And I love all the photos of you with your dd - how precious!  I love your dress too.
> 
> D~



Aww thank you. My dress is a cheater from Kohls. I think I might have worked up enough courage in myself to try the Insla (sp) next. And making this made me realize I really need to get the hubby to get me at least a 5x7 capable machine


----------



## cogero

Congrats Andrea can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



I love it too Don't change a thing.



VBAndrea said:


> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!



  Congrats on the new baby!



chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



Looks great. Love the photos.



livndisney said:


> I have said this for years!!! But I am going to do it this time, I need the closet space LOL. I am going to list and sell some of the ones my dd has outgrown. I have them sorted, I need to iron them and take pics. But I am going to do it.
> 
> 
> I think I can, I think I can



Well those space saver bags work great for storing things


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you for all the kind words on my baby carrier (and baby!) and the welcome!

LOVE that Minnie Dress!  So pretty!  I've got a top in a very similar style in mind for my first applique project.

I have a pattern/design question.  I've seen several mentions along the lines of  "This is the Feliz." or "I made this from the Jaime pattern."  Is there any kind of list of the most commonly used pattern styles?  

(I know there is a huge list of links at the start of the thread.  I've only just started wading through that.  )

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



Nice mommy and daugther photos! You did a great job on her dress! I like your dress too.




cogero said:


> Okay I love this I may need to do something similar I Like it that much. The only thing I would do different for me is make the bottome ruffle black but that is just me because I have large calves LOL. Otherwise I adore it.





ireland_nicole said:


> Don't change anything! It's perfect!





DMGeurts said:


> OOooh - I love it and I want one!!!  Totally want one!  Its awesome!
> 
> D~





VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it's loud at all -- I LOVE it!  I think it would look good with black straps as well, but I like it just the same with the Minnie dot straps.  I would leave it just as it is.  It's really pretty and very much my style!
> 
> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!





NiniMorris said:


> I love the adult Minnie Mouse dress...that is exactly what I was thinking about for me...
> 
> Nini





chellewashere said:


> Jamie pattern you say...must go download that now. I think it looks fantastic!! I am so going to CASE this idea off of you. My trip is in August so I might do a lighter color but def. stealing the minnie dot idea!!






miprender said:


> I love it too Don't change a thing.





ivey_family said:


> Thank you for all the kind words on my baby carrier (and baby!) and the welcome!
> 
> LOVE that Minnie Dress!  So pretty!  I've got a top in a very similar style in mind for my first applique project.
> 
> I have a pattern/design question.  I've seen several mentions along the lines of  "This is the Feliz." or "I made this from the Jaime pattern."  Is there any kind of list of the most commonly used pattern styles?
> 
> (I know there is a huge list of links at the start of the thread.  I've only just started wading through that.  )
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Awww thanks everyone! Honestly I had this idea since about the first time I saw pictures of the Jamie/Marissa dresses. I guess I just wasn't sure if I can pull off a Minnie inspired dress as an adult. I am excited that someone want to CASE this idea! You have no idea how much it means to me to have someone here say that!

I am still debating if I should do a few more Disney character inspired outfits for this trip...

Andrea - Congrats on your new machine! I can't wait to see what you create with it!

C. - I am not sure if we have a list of commonly used dress styles. Perhaps it would be a good idea! I think people tag their pictures with the pattern name in group photobucket account, though I still haven't posted any of mine over there yet. The Jamie dress is a recent SisBoom pattern by our favourite pattern maker, CarlaC. It's available on youcanmakethis.com (plus a few other places I am sure). The Feliz is a pattern from the Making Clothes Kids Love book.

chellewashere, cogero - It looks like we may be down at the World at around the same time. Perhaps you will get to see the dress in action! I am a little bit worried about black in August, but it is lightweight cotton so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it's loud at all -- I LOVE it!  I think it would look good with black straps as well, but I like it just the same with the Minnie dot straps.  I would leave it just as it is.  It's really pretty and very much my style!
> 
> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!


----------



## Disney Yooper

PurpleEars said:


> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



I absolutely love that dress.  Personally, I wouldn't change it.  It isn't any more over the top than the t-shirts I see every trip!


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> I don't think it's loud at all -- I LOVE it!  I think it would look good with black straps as well, but I like it just the same with the Minnie dot straps.  I would leave it just as it is.  It's really pretty and very much my style!
> 
> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!




Happy Mothers Day! So exciting, I got mine a year ago this past March. It's just so much fun! I hope you love it as much as I love mine!!!!!


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thanks VBAndrea for the links to the pillowcase dresses. 

I want to try my (very out of practice) hand at one.

Penny


----------



## squirrel

I'm down to one toilet in the living room now! 

My dad came over and put down the new flooring in the daycare bathroom and installed the new low flow toilet.  Don't you hate it when you change something in a room and then find more that has to be done?  Now the walls look terrible.  Can't seem to wash off all the dirty handprints and smuges.

The old daycare toilet has been cleaned really well and will replace the harvest gold toilet in the ensuite bathroom tomorrow.  

The last low flow toilet will go in the main bathroom when my dad has time to install more flooring.  I also have to buy a new sink and cabinet.

If I stopped going to WDW every year, I could get all the bathrooms done and start on the kitchen.


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> That's a bummer!!  If you want, I can pick you up some.  I'll have to call the sewing shop to see how much they are since it's been a while since I've been there.  I think they are something like $5 a spool.
> 
> Hope your machine comes today!!  What a fun Mother's Day!


I will likely end up ordering from Marathon as their thread is much less expensive and most people seem happy with them.  I have lots of Sulky as well from all the hand appliqueing I've done.  We have an embroidery store in the area (which I've never been inside) and I may go see what threads they carry.  I'm kind of afraid to go in though -- I will see all the really nice machines and that's probably something I don't need to see!



chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!


It looks fabulous!  I used some of those same prints on Ella's Candyland Vida!  I can't see your appliques on the front very well since the sunlight is hitting the dress right there -- I see a tree and possible a bird???  It's so nice that you included pics of you too -- it's easier for me to keep people on here straigh once I've seen pictures.  I know a lot of people probably know from FB, but I don't FB.



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh... is it the PE770????  I hope so!!!  I can't wait until you post pics.  I was at the Brother store yesterday, and they had the Innovis (not sure which one - probably the most expensive one) sitting out front and center... I couldn't believe how huge it was!  I am so excited for you Andrea - I sure you will do great with it...  I sure hope you continue to do your really big hand appliques though.
> 
> D~


Yes, the PE 770.  And yes, I'm hesistant to go into our embroidery store for fear I'll want every machine but the one I got.  I'm sorting fabric now -- I'm reorganizong everything before my machine gets its spot on the counter.  I altready moved my serger to my sewing table.



cogero said:


> Congrats Andrea can't wait to see what you do.


I'm actually really scared to try it.  I thought I'd have it out of the box and try it, but I think I'm procrastinating b/c I'm afraid of it.  I need to get some spray adhesive this afternoon b/f I try it.  I don't want to hoop due to hoop burn, but I think I'll have to take t's apart to hoop just the stabilizer and I'm afarid I'll never get them back together!  I'll be practicing on a lot of old t's to start with.  



PurpleEars said:


> Andrea - Congrats on your new machine! I can't wait to see what you create with it!
> 
> I am a little bit worried about black in August, but it is lightweight cotton so we'll see how that goes.


Thanks!  Sad thing is, I can wait -- The only thing I know about embroidery machines is what I've learned on here.  Of course, I knew nothing about sergers when I got mine and now that I have my new needles I'm in love with it again.  I just hope the PE770 is friendly with me!

And I wear a lot of black year round and do not find it to be any hotter or cooler than any other color.  I think you'll be fine in your dress.



aboveH20 said:


>


Want to come down and give me lessons?  I'm  (just thought I'd let you know in case I hadn't already mentioned that one billion times already).



RMAMom said:


> Happy Mothers Day! So exciting, I got mine a year ago this past March. It's just so much fun! I hope you love it as much as I love mine!!!!!


I think I'll really be happy with it once I figure it out.  I hope the learning curve isn't too steep.  It's all foreign to me though!



lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks VBAndrea for the links to the pillowcase dresses.
> 
> I want to try my (very out of practice) hand at one.
> 
> Penny


I hope you get one done -- I have fabric for one and have just been too busy with other things to try it out.



squirrel said:


> I'm down to one toilet in the living room now!
> 
> My dad came over and put down the new flooring in the daycare bathroom and installed the new low flow toilet.  Don't you hate it when you change something in a room and then find more that has to be done?  Now the walls look terrible.  Can't seem to wash off all the dirty handprints and smuges.
> 
> The old daycare toilet has been cleaned really well and will replace the harvest gold toilet in the ensuite bathroom tomorrow.
> 
> The last low flow toilet will go in the main bathroom when my dad has time to install more flooring.  I also have to buy a new sink and cabinet.
> 
> If I stopped going to WDW every year, I could get all the bathrooms done and start on the kitchen.



Priorities my dear, priorities.  Teresa set me straight on embroidery machine before new stove so you are on the right track with Disney trips before new kitchen.


----------



## NiniMorris

I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.

I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.

The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!  

I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.

So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?

I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!

I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.  

Do I ask for one more?  


I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL



Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, that sounds way off. There shouldn't be a 4" difference between the actual measurement and the measurement with clothes on. Heck, even the 2" difference (in the chest) sounds off. I'd probably be tempted to ask again, and ask her to measure with just a light t-shirt on, but pull the tape measure snug, without cutting into the skin.  I'd be uncomfortable going forward with that much of a gap.


----------



## Zeebs

boo, it is too small for Ariana 

Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually) 

Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.






Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.

Kirsten


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> I'm actually really scared to try it.  I thought I'd have it out of the box and try it, but I think I'm procrastinating b/c I'm afraid of it.  I need to get some spray adhesive this afternoon b/f I try it.  I don't want to hoop due to hoop burn, but I think I'll have to take t's apart to hoop just the stabilizer and I'm afarid I'll never get them back together!  I'll be practicing on a lot of old t's to start with.



Congrats on your machine!!!  Don't be afraid...the biggest thing to remember is that it is better to over stabilize than under-stabilize.  I have the 780D and the only issues I had at first were because didn't use enough stabilizer when doing T-shirts.  Now I have a near fool proof method.

I don't use spray adhesive or take apart my shirts.  I use the Sulky Sticky+ stabilizer when I do shirts...I put cut away fusible on the back of the shirt (I've used the Sulky Tender Touch but now have some by Floriani), then hoop the Sticky Plus.  I stick the T-shirt down and pin around the edges (you can also use a tack down stitch).  Then I "float" 2 pieces of tearaway from Marathon under the hoop.  

I don't open up my shirts, and I've been doing all the way down to size 0-3month onesies.  That may be partly because I just got my serger, but I really don't feel like I need to.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## tricia

ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



Welcome.  Adorable baby and great carrier too.



PurpleEars said:


> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



Awesome.  Not loud at all.



chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



Great job.  I use Steph's tutorial when I make it too.


----------



## clairemolly

NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




I have a very tiny DD who turns 8 next month...if I went by her chest measurements she would be a size 4 in the SS.  She also wears a 6x in commercial dresses.  I have been making her the size 6 in the SS pattern and she still has plenty of room.  

On a side note, I made my first Vida this weekend for our trip in 4 weeks...I made Molly the 3T/4T, knowing it would be a little big, but wanting it to last a while.  I have the 7/8 cut out for Claire.  Claire came upstairs wearing Molly's dress yesterday as a shirt!!!  My DH tried it on her to be funny...men!


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> I have said this for years!!! But I am going to do it this time, I need the closet space LOL. I am going to list and sell some of the ones my dd has outgrown. I have them sorted, I need to iron them and take pics. But I am going to do it.
> 
> 
> I think I can, I think I can



Keep 1 or 2 or your favorites, that should make it easier. 



NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Ask once more. You could say you think you wrote it down wrong, or that your just having trouble with the pattern measurements. Keep a light tshirt on, it shouldn't make that big of a difference. Keeping the tape snug, not tight. Use those measurements. If not, go with the skin meaurement. She may have had on bulky clothes? A 6X is supposed to be a transitional size between a 6 and 7. For the most part, it's the length. So I woudn't worry on that. Could you go with a 7? Which should be longer, then take iron on hem tape, if need be?


----------



## tricia

Nini - one more thing.  If you do decide to go with a size that you think may be a little too big, you can put elastic under the arms as is done with the Vida.  Not sure if you have done that before or not, but I know others on here have and it has worked well.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone! I'm in such awe of everything you can make. Its all so beautiful! I'm not sure if any of you remember me but many from the Big Give made my daughter's wish trip last year so special. Sydney loved all of the clothing and other items that were sent by the Big Give. I've made several furry costumes for the kids over the years and stopped when kiddo number 3 came along just for lack of time. 

I love to sew though and since last year, I've wanted to get involved with the Big Give and to also make some special things for the children for our next trip to DW. I had a look at the YCMT website and many of the dresses and skrts and bowling shirts listed the amount of fabric needed for the project without actually needing to download the pattern yet. While we have lots of fabric places here, no one sells Disney fabric so this past weekend, we made a trip to a little town on the border that has a Joann's. And incredibly enough, Walmart there also still sells disney fabric. I was in 7th heaven and while I figure I"ve bought too much, I'm excited to get started. 

I figure I'll make some things for my own kiddos first as I'd like to practice a bit before I prepare something for the Big Give. A question though: once I do get involved with the Big Give, can you sign up for a project based on the amount of time that you have or is such that you're expected to produce a certain amount? I'm taking a leave of absense from work next month and I'll be home with the children for awhile but I life will still be crazy busy and I'd be afraid to commit to something that I can't always follow through with, especially when the gifts from the Big Give are so special.

Any suggestions on easy things to start with? I've gotten fabric to make two peekaboo pleat skirts, several bowlings shirts for the boys, 2 Marissa dresses, Caroline pillowcase dress as well as fabric for matching ones for Sydney, myself and her doll, 2 round neck top (one to match teh boys bowlings shirts) and 2 round neck sundresses and I'm sure I had other print outs with me that I bought fabric for as well. Kind of over did it I expect but I was so excited to see all the disney fabric that I just can't buy here! 

I'm also interested in using appliques but I know that actually making them myself is out of the question. Is there a reliable place that I can buy disney applique's already made that I can sew on to the dresses or tops myself?

Finally question: I'd like to make an audrey skirt for Sydney. She loved the one made for her for the Big Give but its now too small for her. The pattern description on YCMT says that its quilter fabric but when I was at Joann's there was nothing there really appropriate for a skirt like that. Any suggestions of other fabric to look for here?

I'm sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize til I started typing how many I had.  DH asked last night what my plan was. When I told him, he was very nice but said that while there are many things that I do very well, sewing isnt really one of them LOL.  I figure I just need practice.


----------



## gallafamily

subscribing....a little late.  Sorry!


----------



## billwendy

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in such awe of everything you can make. Its all so beautiful! I'm not sure if any of you remember me but many from the Big Give made my daughter's wish trip last year so special. Sydney loved all of the clothing and other items that were sent by the Big Give. I've made several furry costumes for the kids over the years and stopped when kiddo number 3 came along just for lack of time.
> 
> I love to sew though and since last year, I've wanted to get involved with the Big Give and to also make some special things for the children for our next trip to DW. I had a look at the YCMT website and many of the dresses and skrts and bowling shirts listed the amount of fabric needed for the project without actually needing to download the pattern yet. While we have lots of fabric places here, no one sells Disney fabric so this past weekend, we made a trip to a little town on the border that has a Joann's. And incredibly enough, Walmart there also still sells disney fabric. I was in 7th heaven and while I figure I"ve bought too much, I'm excited to get started.
> 
> I figure I'll make some things for my own kiddos first as I'd like to practice a bit before I prepare something for the Big Give. A question though: once I do get involved with the Big Give, can you sign up for a project based on the amount of time that you have or is such that you're expected to produce a certain amount? I'm taking a leave of absense from work next month and I'll be home with the children for awhile but I life will still be crazy busy and I'd be afraid to commit to something that I can't always follow through with, especially when the gifts from the Big Give are so special.
> 
> Any suggestions on easy things to start with? I've gotten fabric to make two peekaboo pleat skirts, several bowlings shirts for the boys, 2 Marissa dresses, Caroline pillowcase dress as well as fabric for matching ones for Sydney, myself and her doll, 2 round neck top (one to match teh boys bowlings shirts) and 2 round neck sundresses and I'm sure I had other print outs with me that I bought fabric for as well. Kind of over did it I expect but I was so excited to see all the disney fabric that I just can't buy here!
> 
> I'm also interested in using appliques but I know that actually making them myself is out of the question. Is there a reliable place that I can buy disney applique's already made that I can sew on to the dresses or tops myself?
> 
> Finally question: I'd like to make an audrey skirt for Sydney. She loved the one made for her for the Big Give but its now too small for her. The pattern description on YCMT says that its quilter fabric but when I was at Joann's there was nothing there really appropriate for a skirt like that. Any suggestions of other fabric to look for here?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize til I started typing how many I had.  DH asked last night what my plan was. When I told him, he was very nice but said that while there are many things that I do very well, sewing isnt really one of them LOL.  I figure I just need practice.



WOW thats awesome you were able to find so much Disney Fabric!!!!

The way the Big Gives Work is that you sign up as you are able! A family will be posted (so check back often) with a list of their favorite characters and colors and stuff. You then can choose what you'd like to make and send to the family!!

I have used all sorts of cotton and even denim to do the Audrey Ruffle Skirt!! lol...its such a cute pattern!!

ANDREA = congrads on your new machine!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I agree that the measurements with and without clothes are too drastically different.  I would have mom measure a dress that fits her well.  I have much better luck doing that with my own dd.  I can measure my dd 5 times and get 5 different measurements.  My dd can't understand to relax with measurements -- shee sticks her stomach out, she sucks it in, she slouches -- she just can't cooperate!  Based on your current measurements I would do a size 5 and say a prayer.



Zeebs said:


> boo, it is too small for Ariana
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually)
> 
> Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.
> 
> Kirsten


So cute!  I can't believe it doesn't fit!  Did you use a tut?  If so which one?  I haven't made a pillow case dress yet but I have the fabric and a couple of tuts bookmarked.



clairemolly said:


> Congrats on your machine!!!  Don't be afraid...the biggest thing to remember is that it is better to over stabilize than under-stabilize.  I have the 780D and the only issues I had at first were because didn't use enough stabilizer when doing T-shirts.  Now I have a near fool proof method.
> 
> I don't use spray adhesive or take apart my shirts.  I use the Sulky Sticky+ stabilizer when I do shirts...I put cut away fusible on the back of the shirt (I've used the Sulky Tender Touch but now have some by Floriani), then hoop the Sticky Plus.  I stick the T-shirt down and pin around the edges (you can also use a tack down stitch).  Then I "float" 2 pieces of tearaway from Marathon under the hoop.
> 
> I don't open up my shirts, and I've been doing all the way down to size 0-3month onesies.  That may be partly because I just got my serger, but I really don't feel like I need to.
> 
> Have fun!!!!


 Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the details of what you do.  I am most happy to hear you don't have to cut shirts open and don't have to hoop them as well.  That seems like a lot of stabilizer though!  I really must get myself to the store!  I really appreciate you taking the time to post all of that.  Does "float" mean I just palce the tearaway pieces under the hoop without actually attaching it to anything?



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in such awe of everything you can make. Its all so beautiful! I'm not sure if any of you remember me but many from the Big Give made my daughter's wish trip last year so special. Sydney loved all of the clothing and other items that were sent by the Big Give. I've made several furry costumes for the kids over the years and stopped when kiddo number 3 came along just for lack of time.
> 
> I love to sew though and since last year, I've wanted to get involved with the Big Give and to also make some special things for the children for our next trip to DW. I had a look at the YCMT website and many of the dresses and skrts and bowling shirts listed the amount of fabric needed for the project without actually needing to download the pattern yet. While we have lots of fabric places here, no one sells Disney fabric so this past weekend, we made a trip to a little town on the border that has a Joann's. And incredibly enough, Walmart there also still sells disney fabric. I was in 7th heaven and while I figure I"ve bought too much, I'm excited to get started.
> 
> I figure I'll make some things for my own kiddos first as I'd like to practice a bit before I prepare something for the Big Give. A question though: once I do get involved with the Big Give, can you sign up for a project based on the amount of time that you have or is such that you're expected to produce a certain amount? I'm taking a leave of absense from work next month and I'll be home with the children for awhile but I life will still be crazy busy and I'd be afraid to commit to something that I can't always follow through with, especially when the gifts from the Big Give are so special.
> 
> Any suggestions on easy things to start with? I've gotten fabric to make two peekaboo pleat skirts, several bowlings shirts for the boys, 2 Marissa dresses, Caroline pillowcase dress as well as fabric for matching ones for Sydney, myself and her doll, 2 round neck top (one to match teh boys bowlings shirts) and 2 round neck sundresses and I'm sure I had other print outs with me that I bought fabric for as well. Kind of over did it I expect but I was so excited to see all the disney fabric that I just can't buy here!
> 
> I'm also interested in using appliques but I know that actually making them myself is out of the question. Is there a reliable place that I can buy disney applique's already made that I can sew on to the dresses or tops myself?
> 
> Finally question: I'd like to make an audrey skirt for Sydney. She loved the one made for her for the Big Give but its now too small for her. The pattern description on YCMT says that its quilter fabric but when I was at Joann's there was nothing there really appropriate for a skirt like that. Any suggestions of other fabric to look for here?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize til I started typing how many I had.  DH asked last night what my plan was. When I told him, he was very nice but said that while there are many things that I do very well, sewing isnt really one of them LOL.  I figure I just need practice.


Out of all the patterns you have listed the only one I've done is the Bowling Shirt.  It's not a beginner project, but if you have some experience it's not hard either.  I think if you can make a furry costume you could handle the Bowling shirt.  Carla's instructions are very good.

I'm glad you had good luck with finding fabrics! 

For appliques I know Joann's sell Disney ones and on etsy you can find premade ones.  I just hand applique, but I got an embroidery machine yesterday and I'm pretty excited (and pretty intimidated!).

For the BGs you can pick and choose how many you want to do and how much you want to do.  I would love to sign up for every family, but I can't always do that.  you can also tag team with people.  For one give I made a skirt and Jenn made a coordinating t with her embroidery machine.  People always seem willing to tag team.



billwendy said:


> WOW thats awesome you were able to find so much Disney Fabric!!!!
> 
> The way the Big Gives Work is that you sign up as you are able! A family will be posted (so check back often) with a list of their favorite characters and colors and stuff. You then can choose what you'd like to make and send to the family!!
> 
> I have used all sorts of cotton and even denim to do the Audrey Ruffle Skirt!! lol...its such a cute pattern!!
> 
> ANDREA = congrads on your new machine!!!! WOO HOO!!!


Thanks!  Want to come visit so I can learn to use it?  Or should I come up there and organize for you once I'm done reorganizing to make room for my new baby?

How did the wrap dresses fit the girls?????  Pics please!!!  Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> Nini - one more thing.  If you do decide to go with a size that you think may be a little too big, you can put elastic under the arms as is done with the Vida.  Not sure if you have done that before or not, but I know others on here have and it has worked well.



GREAT idea!  Now, why didn't I think of that!  That little piece of elastic is my favorite part of the VIDA!!!!

Now, once my fabric gets out of the dryer I can start!  

(and I did ask mom for measurements again...just to be safe!)

Nini


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the details of what you do.  I am most happy to hear you don't have to cut shirts open and don't have to hoop them as well.  That seems like a lot of stabilizer though!  I really must get myself to the store!  I really appreciate you taking the time to post all of that.  Does "float" mean I just palce the tearaway pieces under the hoop without actually attaching it to anything?



It does seem like a lot of stabilizer...I have done it with only 1 piece "floated", but usually I cut one piece off the roll, then cut it in half to make 2...especially when I am doing Gavin's onesies.  I buy the medium weight tearaway on the roll from marathon.  I really like it so far...I just bought my 2nd roll.  

And yes, "floating" just means to put it under the hoop.  The first set of stitches will tack it to the underside of the hoop.  I found when I didn't do this at all my satin stitch outlines were sometimes off a little.  I'd rather use a little more stabilizer than risk wasting a shirt.

I have some medium weight cutaway like other's have mentioned they use, but I didn't love it as much and my girls complained that it was too stiff.

I know everyone has their own method...some use cut away and spray adhesive, some use sticky+, some hoop the shirt, some use pins and some use tack down stitches.  You just need to experiment to find what works best for you.

For example, I use fusible tearaway when appliqueing on cotton (like the boddice for a dress), and hoop the whole thing.  My Sticky+ combo I only use on knits.


----------



## babynala

Way TMTQ - I went away for Easter weekend and when I came back I was about 20 pages behind, on the old thread! So now I'm caught up and there have been so many wonderful things posted.  I did a bit of sewing last week so I will try to post some pictures.  I can't seem to get motivated today to get anything done, sewing or chores. 

I hope everyone had a nice mother's day.



clairemolly said:


> I don't use spray adhesive or take apart my shirts.  I use the Sulky Sticky+ stabilizer when I do shirts...I put cut away fusible on the back of the shirt (I've used the Sulky Tender Touch but now have some by Floriani), then hoop the Sticky Plus.  I stick the T-shirt down and pin around the edges (you can also use a tack down stitch).  Then I "float" 2 pieces of tearaway from Marathon under the hoop.
> 
> I don't open up my shirts, and I've been doing all the way down to size 0-3month onesies.  That may be partly because I just got my serger, but I really don't feel like I need to.
> 
> Have fun!!!!



Question:  how do you go about lining up the t-shirt so you get it in the right spot on the adhesive stabilizer while it is in the hoop?  I tried this method and I couldn't get it to line up right so the design looks like it is falling off the t-shirt.


----------



## clairemolly

babynala said:


> Way TMTQ - I went away for Easter weekend and when I came back I was about 20 pages behind, on the old thread! So now I'm caught up and there have been so many wonderful things posted.  I did a bit of sewing last week so I will try to post some pictures.  I can't seem to get motivated today to get anything done, sewing or chores.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice mother's day.
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  how do you go about lining up the t-shirt so you get it in the right spot on the adhesive stabilizer while it is in the hoop?  I tried this method and I couldn't get it to line up right so the design looks like it is falling off the t-shirt.



I use the little measuring dots that are on the grid that came with my hoop.  I mark the dots on the Sticky+ and I mark them on the inside of the t-shirt.

I prep my shirt by turning it inside out, then ironing on the cutaway fusible.  Then I put the grid where I want it, double check that it's centered (I use the measuring thing from my rotary cutter) and then mark the dots.  I then lay the T-shirt down on the Sticky+, lining up the dots as I go.  I line up the center "line" of dots, then do the top and bottom of the "cross".  I used to actually draw a line to connect the dots on both the shirt and the stabilizer, but most times I can do it without the line.  

Then I make sure it is all smoothed out and pin around the edges.  I carry it over to my machine (I do the hooping on my ironing board) and attach the hoop.  I then pull the shirt up out of the way.  I like my appliques to be right across the chest and not too low on the stomach, so I usually line the top edge of the measuring grid up just under the seam of the "collar" of the T-shirt.

I can take pictures tonight when I do one of Gavin's onesies if it will help.


----------



## Adi12982

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction.  I need to make a nursing cover up to complete a nursery make over for a friend.  She wants one that does not have boning in it.  The only patterns I can find all have boning.
> 
> I know that Theressa used to sell some on her Etsy shop, but she doesn't have any listed right now, and I really want it to match the fabrics we are already using in the nursery.
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Nini




Here is a  good one: http://sewmuchado.blogspot.com/2009/02/description-stylish-and-practical.html  I wanted to avoid the hemming, so I made mine double sided - but basically followed these instructions.


----------



## Jaylin

babynala said:


> Way TMTQ - I went away for Easter weekend and when I came back I was about 20 pages behind, on the old thread! So now I'm caught up and there have been so many wonderful things posted.  I did a bit of sewing last week so I will try to post some pictures.  I can't seem to get motivated today to get anything done, sewing or chores.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice mother's day.
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  how do you go about lining up the t-shirt so you get it in the right spot on the adhesive stabilizer while it is in the hoop?  I tried this method and I couldn't get it to line up right so the design looks like it is falling off the t-shirt.



Here's my crazy method.  I don't hoop anything anymore, nor do I use a tack down stitch.  I don't have time.  For me, it's much quicker and easier to just float the shirt.  I hoop heavyweight cut away.  Then spray a bit of 505 adhesive, turn my shirt inside out, fold it in half lengthwise.  Line up the armpits and sides to make sure the fold is perfectly down the middle.  (I've got a little arrow on the top and bottom of my hoop showing me where the center is.  I place the folder shirt on the right side of the hoop making sure my fold line is lined up with the top&bottom center arrows then unfold it and smooth down the left side.  It's perfectly even every time.  And I haven't found a need for a tack down stitch.  As soon as my first embroidery stitch is down, it works as the same thing.  The shirt won't move out of position.  

Hope that made sense, and hope it helped.

We're leaving in 4 days and I've got about 10 things left to make.  I'm getting there.....as fast as I can!  I have so much from last year that my younger daughter could wear from her sister, but it's so hard to not make coordinating/matching things.  So first priority was to sew for the older one, who has nothing and then worry about the matchy/matchy.......My poor DS is going to have to deal with shirts that are a hair too short and narrow.  Luckily he's a 8yo boy who could care less!


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> Nini - one more thing.  If you do decide to go with a size that you think may be a little too big, you can put elastic under the arms as is done with the Vida.  Not sure if you have done that before or not, but I know others on here have and it has worked well.



I have one cut out for my niece.  I am planning to put a row of elastic around the back at the waist and also at the top of the back.  That way it should fit closer to her body.  Should be very easy to add since the bodice is lined.

I was planning to sew this afternoon but I got home from the grocery store to find my big freezer broken.  I just ran out and bought a new freezer but it can't be delivered until the morning.  In the meantime I am calling all my friends to see if they will come and take some of the things before everything goes bad.


----------



## Granna4679

I took the weekend off from the computer  Thanks everyone for the comments on the My Little Pony outfits.  The girls loved them and pranced around all weekend in them.  I think I lost some of my quotes.  

The mane and tail was pretty time consuming in itself.  Of course, I felt the need to add an extra color to it on the aqua one, so instead of 3 colors of mane/tail, I made it 4 which meant being very careful on my color changes and stopping in the middle of some of them and changing (I won't do that again!).  But she loved it and so it was worth it on this one. 



chellewashere said:


> So beautiful!! My DD would go APE over them!!



Thank you.  My DGDs LOVE their ponies!  They wore them yesterday for Mother's Day and looked so cute in them.



SallyfromDE said:


> Anita, I love your outfit. Where did you get the little pony? Or did you design it? I made one for a friend, I'm not sure who the designer was, and it wasn't really that good. This one looks more exciting!!



Thanks...The pony applique was from bowsandclothes.com




scrap_heaven said:


> Got a new machine a Babylock Ellure, I am IN LOVE!!
> 
> I have busy busy busy... will post pictures soon off to read the thread.



Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you make.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



Nicole - everything is just too cute!  Love the Aurora outfit.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love these! The rainbow rickrack adds the perfect touch and the embroidery for the ponies is great- the manes must have been time consuming!



Thanks.  I kept debating the rainbow rickrack but I think it just added a little pizzazz to it.  



h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



Cute stuff....great use of the scraps for the skirt!  Love the fabric choices.



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



Welcome!!  Love the wrap made from the receiving blanket.  That little one is just a doll.



miprender said:


> MY DD would love this outfit.



Thanks so much!!



PurpleEars said:


> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



I think the dress is really cute!  I Saw some high heeled minnie dot shoes yesterday that would look adorable with this (but I guess you wouldn't want to wear heels to Disney, huh?).  





VBAndrea said:


> You can quit stalking now.  I got my presents as soon as ds arrived home.  Let's see, first I got a potted petunia (pink -- my dd picked it out), then I got a hanging tomato planter b/c the squirrels ate my tomatoes last year,  and then.........................I got a really big box!  Care to guess what was inside?  It's still in the box.  I'm cleaning and rearranging my sewing room to make space for it!  I'm also scared to get it out of the box!  I am hoping to try something on it by tomorrow, but we shall see.  I really am terrified of it now that I own it!



Yea Andrea!!  So happy you got your machine.   




chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



Love the dress and the pictures!



casper_jj11 said:


> I love to sew though and since last year, I've wanted to get involved with the Big Give and to also make some special things for the children for our next trip to DW. I had a look at the YCMT website and many of the dresses and skrts and bowling shirts listed the amount of fabric needed for the project without actually needing to download the pattern yet. While we have lots of fabric places here, no one sells Disney fabric so this past weekend, we made a trip to a little town on the border that has a Joann's. And incredibly enough, Walmart there also still sells disney fabric. I was in 7th heaven and while I figure I"ve bought too much, I'm excited to get started.
> 
> I figure I'll make some things for my own kiddos first as I'd like to practice a bit before I prepare something for the Big Give. A question though: once I do get involved with the Big Give, can you sign up for a project based on the amount of time that you have or is such that you're expected to produce a certain amount? I'm taking a leave of absense from work next month and I'll be home with the children for awhile but I life will still be crazy busy and I'd be afraid to commit to something that I can't always follow through with, especially when the gifts from the Big Give are so special.
> 
> Any suggestions on easy things to start with? I've gotten fabric to make two peekaboo pleat skirts, several bowlings shirts for the boys, 2 Marissa dresses, Caroline pillowcase dress as well as fabric for matching ones for Sydney, myself and her doll, 2 round neck top (one to match teh boys bowlings shirts) and 2 round neck sundresses and I'm sure I had other print outs with me that I bought fabric for as well. Kind of over did it I expect but I was so excited to see all the disney fabric that I just can't buy here!
> 
> I'm also interested in using appliques but I know that actually making them myself is out of the question. Is there a reliable place that I can buy disney applique's already made that I can sew on to the dresses or tops myself?
> 
> Finally question: I'd like to make an audrey skirt for Sydney. She loved the one made for her for the Big Give but its now too small for her. The pattern description on YCMT says that its quilter fabric but when I was at Joann's there was nothing there really appropriate for a skirt like that. Any suggestions of other fabric to look for here?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize til I started typing how many I had.  DH asked last night what my plan was. When I told him, he was very nice but said that while there are many things that I do very well, sewing isnt really one of them LOL.  I figure I just need practice.



Welcome!


----------



## billwendy

Andrea - Im a floater too - lol....I got too much hoop burn and off centered designs when I tried to hoop the shirt. Here is my 2 cents!!

-Using my grid that came with the hoop and a marking pen I put the dots on the shirt (I do this at the ironing board)
-Hoop some medium weight cut away, spray some 505 spray on the stabilizer
-I use the little marks on the top/bottom and sides of the hoop to line up my dots and stick my shirt onto the stabilizer and smooth it all out.
(for filled designs, I float another layer of stabilizer under the hoop)
(for towels or fleece, I float a layer of wash away stabilzer on top of the hoop)
-Tack Down Stitch
-Happy Stitching!!! KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!
-Sometimes I iron on a piece of the soft meshy stabilizer to keep designs from being itchy (especially for Big Gives who say they are sensitive to materials)

I didnt get a real good pic of the girls in their dresses. I do think that I chose the right size for my girls as across the back, the dresses fit perfectly in the shoulders and arms. It was kind a gappy in the front though, even when tied tightly. They did wear a shirt underneath them just in case. Of course their dad helped them with them in the AM, and he didnt tie the insides!!! Fortunately I noticed it in the parking lot and we quickly fixed that. I did use a knot first, then the bow. The girls REALLY liked them and I did too, but I would have liked them to be a bit smoother across the chest. Also they LOVED their eye spy bats, but the big surprise was that the BIG TEENAGERS love them!!! lol!!! they were so funny and made it a race!!!

Big kids racing





Eliz and I racing - Hannah wearing hers as a purse. She seemed to enjoy telling us what to find than actually finding things (she is 4)





Hannah and I





Hannah after we were 2 hours into it - 600 graduates took a while!!!










Yes, this is my girls acting SILLY!!





All of us including the GRADUATES!!!





Zoey enjoying the hotel life!!! lol


----------



## VBAndrea

clairemolly said:


> It does seem like a lot of stabilizer...I have done it with only 1 piece "floated", but usually I cut one piece off the roll, then cut it in half to make 2...especially when I am doing Gavin's onesies.  I buy the medium weight tearaway on the roll from marathon.  I really like it so far...I just bought my 2nd roll.
> 
> And yes, "floating" just means to put it under the hoop.  The first set of stitches will tack it to the underside of the hoop.  I found when I didn't do this at all my satin stitch outlines were sometimes off a little.  I'd rather use a little more stabilizer than risk wasting a shirt.
> 
> I have some medium weight cutaway like other's have mentioned they use, but I didn't love it as much and my girls complained that it was too stiff.
> 
> I know everyone has their own method...some use cut away and spray adhesive, some use sticky+, some hoop the shirt, some use pins and some use tack down stitches.  You just need to experiment to find what works best for you.
> 
> For example, I use fusible tearaway when appliqueing on cotton (like the boddice for a dress), and hoop the whole thing.  My Sticky+ combo I only use on knits.



Thanks again!  You are a wealth of knowledge   All I know is I don't want to hoop my shirts because I really don't want to risk hoop burn.  I have a page written down in my notebook with all your tips!



clairemolly said:


> I use the little measuring dots that are on the grid that came with my hoop.  I mark the dots on the Sticky+ and I mark them on the inside of the t-shirt.
> 
> I prep my shirt by turning it inside out, then ironing on the cutaway fusible.  Then I put the grid where I want it, double check that it's centered (I use the measuring thing from my rotary cutter) and then mark the dots.  I then lay the T-shirt down on the Sticky+, lining up the dots as I go.  I line up the center "line" of dots, then do the top and bottom of the "cross".  I used to actually draw a line to connect the dots on both the shirt and the stabilizer, but most times I can do it without the line.
> 
> Then I make sure it is all smoothed out and pin around the edges.  I carry it over to my machine (I do the hooping on my ironing board) and attach the hoop.  I then pull the shirt up out of the way.  I like my appliques to be right across the chest and not too low on the stomach, so I usually line the top edge of the measuring grid up just under the seam of the "collar" of the T-shirt.
> 
> I can take pictures tonight when I do one of Gavin's onesies if it will help.


More good info!  I would love to see apic if you can remember to take one.  My machine is out of the box now and sitting on my counter in my sewing/laundry room!



Jaylin said:


> Here's my crazy method.  I don't hoop anything anymore, nor do I use a tack down stitch.  I don't have time.  For me, it's much quicker and easier to just float the shirt.  I hoop heavyweight cut away.  Then spray a bit of 505 adhesive, turn my shirt inside out, fold it in half lengthwise.  Line up the armpits and sides to make sure the fold is perfectly down the middle.  (I've got a little arrow on the top and bottom of my hoop showing me where the center is.  I place the folder shirt on the right side of the hoop making sure my fold line is lined up with the top&bottom center arrows then unfold it and smooth down the left side.  It's perfectly even every time.  And I haven't found a need for a tack down stitch.  As soon as my first embroidery stitch is down, it works as the same thing.  The shirt won't move out of position.
> 
> Hope that made sense, and hope it helped.
> 
> We're leaving in 4 days and I've got about 10 things left to make.  I'm getting there.....as fast as I can!  I have so much from last year that my younger daughter could wear from her sister, but it's so hard to not make coordinating/matching things.  So first priority was to sew for the older one, who has nothing and then worry about the matchy/matchy.......My poor DS is going to have to deal with shirts that are a hair too short and narrow.  Luckily he's a 8yo boy who could care less!


Your method sounds pretty fast and easy!  I appreciate all of you taking the time to write out how you do things.  I haven't even plugged my machine in yet, but I do have it out of the box!

I have to laugh at your ds -- mine has a tank shirt he got as a hand-me-down from old neighbors.  It fit him when he was four.  He is now nine and *thinks* it still fits!  He is only allowed to wear it to sleep in -- he is forbidden to be seen in public in it.  



billwendy said:


> Andrea - Im a floater too - lol....I got too much hoop burn and off centered designs when I tried to hoop the shirt. Here is my 2 cents!!
> 
> -Using my grid that came with the hoop and a marking pen I put the dots on the shirt (I do this at the ironing board)
> -Hoop some medium weight cut away, spray some 505 spray on the stabilizer
> -I use the little marks on the top/bottom and sides of the hoop to line up my dots and stick my shirt onto the stabilizer and smooth it all out.
> (for filled designs, I float another layer of stabilizer under the hoop)
> (for towels or fleece, I float a layer of wash away stabilzer on top of the hoop)
> -Tack Down Stitch
> -Happy Stitching!!! KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!
> -Sometimes I iron on a piece of the soft meshy stabilizer to keep designs from being itchy (especially for Big Gives who say they are sensitive to materials)
> 
> I didnt get a real good pic of the girls in their dresses. I do think that I chose the right size for my girls as across the back, the dresses fit perfectly in the shoulders and arms. It was kind a gappy in the front though, even when tied tightly. They did wear a shirt underneath them just in case. Of course their dad helped them with them in the AM, and he didnt tie the insides!!! Fortunately I noticed it in the parking lot and we quickly fixed that. I did use a knot first, then the bow. The girls REALLY liked them and I did too, but I would have liked them to be a bit smoother across the chest. Also they LOVED their eye spy bats, but the big surprise was that the BIG TEENAGERS love them!!! lol!!! they were so funny and made it a race!!!
> 
> Big kids racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliz and I racing - Hannah wearing hers as a purse. She seemed to enjoy telling us what to find than actually finding things (she is 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah after we were 2 hours into it - 600 graduates took a while!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my girls acting SILLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us including the GRADUATES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey enjoying the hotel life!!! lol



Thanks for your tips as well!  I'm getting a little more anxious to try something and a little less scared.  And GRRRR!  b/c I don't have time to run to the store today.  I helped dh with a few yard things this morning in addition to finishing touches on reorganizing a few things in my sewing room (and now I have room for more fabric!!!!!) and I did unbox the machine and peruse the manual a bit.  I have sulky thread to get me started and the bobbin thread the machine came with, and hopefully after a little practice I can get my marathon order in in a day or two.

I love your pics!  I think the Eye Spy bags are fun too!  I have probably done Alexa's more than she has!  The dresses look really cute on but I can tell in the one pic with you and Hannah that it does gape a bit.  I have the ruffled halter pattern and have the same issue with it gaping a wee bit.  The dresses look adorable on though!

Congrats to the graduates!

Zoe looks like she enjoys hotel life!


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> GREAT idea!  Now, why didn't I think of that!  That little piece of elastic is my favorite part of the VIDA!!!!
> 
> Now, once my fabric gets out of the dryer I can start!
> 
> (and I did ask mom for measurements again...just to be safe!)
> 
> Nini



the only reason I thought of it today was because there was a Vida on the same page as your question, and the light bulb went off , but if I had been worried about sizing, I never would have thought of it. 




Jaylin said:


> Here's my crazy method.  I don't hoop anything anymore, nor do I use a tack down stitch.  I don't have time.  For me, it's much quicker and easier to just float the shirt.  I hoop heavyweight cut away.  Then spray a bit of 505 adhesive, turn my shirt inside out, fold it in half lengthwise.  Line up the armpits and sides to make sure the fold is perfectly down the middle.  (I've got a little arrow on the top and bottom of my hoop showing me where the center is.  I place the folder shirt on the right side of the hoop making sure my fold line is lined up with the top&bottom center arrows then unfold it and smooth down the left side.  It's perfectly even every time.  And I haven't found a need for a tack down stitch.  As soon as my first embroidery stitch is down, it works as the same thing.  The shirt won't move out of position.
> 
> Hope that made sense, and hope it helped.
> 
> We're leaving in 4 days and I've got about 10 things left to make.  I'm getting there.....as fast as I can!  I have so much from last year that my younger daughter could wear from her sister, but it's so hard to not make coordinating/matching things.  So first priority was to sew for the older one, who has nothing and then worry about the matchy/matchy.......My poor DS is going to have to deal with shirts that are a hair too short and narrow.  Luckily he's a 8yo boy who could care less!



Same as I do for my T-shirts.



billwendy said:


> Big kids racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us including the GRADUATES!!!



Of course the Big Kids liked it my boys can take any little kids game and make a competition out of it. 

The girls dresses look great, and Congratulations to the graduates.


----------



## GoofItUp

I got a BIG mother's day surprise this weekend....my very first, very own sewing machine!  It's a Brother CS-6000i.  (Opinions?)  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  The boys just went down for their naps and this is the first moment of peace I've had to even start thinking about it!

I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found several Disney fabrics that had just a yard or a little more on the bolts.  So, I bought 1/4 to 1/2 yard and asked for the remainder as a remnant.  The lady cutting my fabric was a little cranky and kept telling me I wasn't suppose to act, she was suppose to offer it.  Um...ok...I'll wait until you offer.  After 2 or 3 fabrics of this, she started just ringing up the remainders as remnants.

I also printed off the first electronic pattern I've ever purchased.  It's CarlaC's bowling shirt.  And I already have a question.....Do you have to line the whole thing?  I was wanting to do a light-weight, cool shirt for the HOT HOT HOT June Disney trip.  I haven't read all the instructions, but thought I would ask here while I start reading through....


----------



## tricia

GoofItUp said:


> I got a BIG mother's day surprise this weekend....my very first, very own sewing machine!  It's a Brother CS-6000i.  (Opinions?)  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  The boys just went down for their naps and this is the first moment of peace I've had to even start thinking about it!
> 
> I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found several Disney fabrics that had just a yard or a little more on the bolts.  So, I bought 1/4 to 1/2 yard and asked for the remainder as a remnant.  The lady cutting my fabric was a little cranky and kept telling me I wasn't suppose to act, she was suppose to offer it.  Um...ok...I'll wait until you offer.  After 2 or 3 fabrics of this, she started just ringing up the remainders as remnants.
> 
> I also printed off the first electronic pattern I've ever purchased.  It's CarlaC's bowling shirt.  And I already have a question.....Do you have to line the whole thing?  I was wanting to do a light-weight, cool shirt for the HOT HOT HOT June Disney trip.  I haven't read all the instructions, but thought I would ask here while I start reading through....



I lined the very first one I made and my DS hated it.  I don't line them at all now.  Do you want a quick set of instructions on how I do it?


----------



## GoofItUp

tricia said:


> I lined the very first one I made and my DS hated it.  I don't line them at all now.  Do you want a quick set of instructions on how I do it?



Yes, please!!


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> I lined the very first one I made and my DS hated it.  I don't line them at all now.  Do you want a quick set of instructions on how I do it?



I would Tricia


----------



## tricia

I've done this several times, so I just had to look up the page numbers, but otherwise I just did this off the top of my head, so if it doesn't make sense, just ask.

OK, I am assuming you have Carlas pattern and the pages are numbered the same as my copy.

First, I don't add any extra to the bottom of the sleeves and shirt pieces as I cut, as I just do a very small hem.  If you want a thicker hem, you will have to add a hem allowance more.

Then follow Carlas instructions right thru Page 25., then serge or zig zag stitch the seams.  Then I serge or zig zag the bottom of the assembled shirt and fold the hem up 1/4 inch and press. (I dont sew it yet, cause I like to do some top stitching later and do it all at once.)

Back to Carlas instructions, page 30  33 for placket assembly.  When you go to attach the placket, just keep the bottom edge folded up and pin in place at the bottom, and continue with the instructions all the way thru page 47.

Now serge or zig zag the bottom edge of your sleeves and press up 1/4 inch to wrong side to make a crease.  Fold sleeve back in half right sides together and sew up side seam with ¼ inch seam allowance.  Now stitch your hem up, and insert the sleeve per Carlas instructions.

The last think I do is a little extra topstitching.  I start on the placket where it meets the collar, sew to the corner, then down the placket, then across the bottom of the placket and all along the shirts hemline to the other placket, then back up and to the collar on the other side.

Clear enough?  If you have any extra questions, just ask.


----------



## sarah-jane

Hello again,
Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.


----------



## aboveH20

sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



BEAUTIFUL.  You have much more patience than I.  How clever to start with a dress, especially when you're hand sewing.  Very nice.


----------



## dianemom2

GoofItUp said:


> I got a BIG mother's day surprise this weekend....my very first, very own sewing machine!  It's a Brother CS-6000i.  (Opinions?)  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  The boys just went down for their naps and this is the first moment of peace I've had to even start thinking about it!
> 
> I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found several Disney fabrics that had just a yard or a little more on the bolts.  So, I bought 1/4 to 1/2 yard and asked for the remainder as a remnant.  The lady cutting my fabric was a little cranky and kept telling me I wasn't suppose to act, she was suppose to offer it.  Um...ok...I'll wait until you offer.  After 2 or 3 fabrics of this, she started just ringing up the remainders as remnants.
> 
> I also printed off the first electronic pattern I've ever purchased.  It's CarlaC's bowling shirt.  And I already have a question.....Do you have to line the whole thing?  I was wanting to do a light-weight, cool shirt for the HOT HOT HOT June Disney trip.  I haven't read all the instructions, but thought I would ask here while I start reading through....



Very clever way to get a discount on the remnants.  I made about a half dozen bowling shirts for my nephews earlier this spring.  I did not line them since I wanted them to be very lightweight.  Follow Tricia's instructions.  That's just how I did it!




sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



Extremely creative!  I am very impressed with your hand sewing.  I never could have done that by hand!  I am sure your daughter will have a wonderful time at BBB.


----------



## ttfn0205

NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, when I made my first simply sweet last month my 7 year old daughter measured at 2/4.  I remeasured several times.  She wears a 6x or 7 in the stores and I made her a size 6.  I first cut a 5 bodice and saw it to small so then I did the 6 bodice which fit.  It was the only part of the pattern that really perpleaxed me.  good luck

Liz


----------



## GoofItUp

tricia said:


> I've done this several times, so I just had to look up the page numbers, but otherwise I just did this off the top of my head, so if it doesn't make sense, just ask.
> 
> OK, I am assuming you have Carlas pattern and the pages are numbered the same as my copy.
> 
> First, I don't add any extra to the bottom of the sleeves and shirt pieces as I cut, as I just do a very small hem.  If you want a thicker hem, you will have to add a hem allowance more.
> 
> Then follow Carlas instructions right thru Page 25., then serge or zig zag stitch the seams.  Then I serge or zig zag the bottom of the assembled shirt and fold the hem up 1/4 inch and press. (I dont sew it yet, cause I like to do some top stitching later and do it all at once.)
> 
> Back to Carlas instructions, page 30  33 for placket assembly.  When you go to attach the placket, just keep the bottom edge folded up and pin in place at the bottom, and continue with the instructions all the way thru page 47.
> 
> Now serge or zig zag the bottom edge of your sleeves and press up 1/4 inch to wrong side to make a crease.  Fold sleeve back in half right sides together and sew up side seam with ¼ inch seam allowance.  Now stitch your hem up, and insert the sleeve per Carlas instructions.
> 
> The last think I do is a little extra topstitching.  I start on the placket where it meets the collar, sew to the corner, then down the placket, then across the bottom of the placket and all along the shirts hemline to the other placket, then back up and to the collar on the other side.
> 
> Clear enough?  If you have any extra questions, just ask.



Thanks!!  I'll print this out and be back with questions as I work through it!



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



Fantastic job!  I don't know that I would have the patience so kudos to you!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

GoofItUp said:


> I got a BIG mother's day surprise this weekend....my very first, very own sewing machine!  It's a Brother CS-6000i.  (Opinions?)  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  The boys just went down for their naps and this is the first moment of peace I've had to even start thinking about it!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have the CS-6000i and I just love it. It is a great basic machine that makes beautiful buttonholes!
> 
> Now, I have a question for everyone. I have been lusting after an embroidery machine (my husband says "Thanks Dis!"). I found a Simplicity SE2 on craigslist today for $200. That is in my budget! Is it worth it? It comes with a smartbox. Can I do disney stuff? My DD is 9 now, so I am not sure how much cutsy stuff she will keep wearing. Please advise.
> Thanks
> Stephanie


----------



## tinkerbell3747

GoofItUp said:


> Thanks!!  I'll print this out and be back with questions as I work through it!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic job!  *I don't know that I would have the patience so kudos to you*!!



I bolded the text above...


I second this! well done...For Mother's day I got a bracelett from DD which she made and a Keychain from DS which he made (both in art class) and a Victoria Secret bath products basket with a card from hubby that read:  

"I know I owe you a PE770 you will get it..." I was happy and BUMMED and then happy....at least he didn't say No right.

He just couldn't swing it with the shipping.  I paid about $160 for my Brother CS6000i which I Love and I paid almost $250 USD to ship it to the island air freight....Yup the shipping cost MORE than the machine...bummer huh.... guess that's life when you live on an island...

In other news....I did order a Bunch of Fabric from Hobby Lobby.  This time I was able to ship it through the Post office so I didn't break the bank completly there. One box arrived on island today...the other is in no mans land....they have not updated the tracking info on USPS at all and from the looks of it ...it doesn't seem to have left the Oaklahoma city post office yet....UGH...  

Sorry for such a long rant. 

I love all the beautiful outfits posted lately ...and will be back with a multi quote since I am not feeling lazy today....  I haven't sewn anything in 2 weeks and I am having withdrawels

Congrats to all those who have gotten what they asked/hopped for. Even if it was just to sleep in late! I hope you all enjoyed your day.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



So so cute!I love the ruffled outfit for Disney...my trip is in August and as soon as I get my fabric this week I have to get cracking...UGH.  What pattern is the top made from?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love the Ariel outfit.  What is the skirt pattern you used here.  The color selection is great. That goes for all outfits here..I always second guess my fabric choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two patterns I love love love and I haven't made either of them yet..
> 
> 
> 
> h518may said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the dress and skirt the fabric is gorgeous.  I to have just started making bows...its fun but takes practise and patience
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww great job on your project and what a cutie pie..absolutly precious. and WELCOME! (that's my first time doing that...it does feel good)
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I can't wait to see your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear the job fell through. At least you know not to deal with this family anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Ariel one the best too! Good job on all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have been busy. You did a good job on all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I really like your baby carrier!
> 
> I just want to say this to of all you in a mothering role: Happy Mother's Day! It's a tough job and I know you all do the best job you can. I hope your families will show you their appreciation today!
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to CASE this too so you can add me to your copy cat list....What a cute dress...I love it. Dont change a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> chellewashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it another pattern on my list.  Can you link or pm me the tutorial please I would love to have it on file. I think the Fabric choices are great too!
> 
> 
> 
> Zeebs said:
> 
> 
> 
> boo, it is too small for Ariana
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually)
> 
> Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.
> 
> Kirsten
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww...so cute...bummer that it didn't fit...but they are so beginner friendly that I bet you could whip up another in no time flat.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of us including the GRADUATES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again I love the wrap dresses and I am adding this to my pattern wish list...OMG that list and my to do project list are out of control..you guys are totally enablers...
> 
> I think I lost some of my quotes( and to remove some pics as I had quoted to many....I'll check back again later on tonight...to see what else I can see....thinking about new projects gets me so excited is that strange?
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

Wendy.... such cute pictures. Your nieces looked adorable in those dresses.

Andrea... SewforLess.com is having a sale on stabilizer and spray. I have not tried their stabilizer but I have ordered other items from there and they have shipped pretty quickly.




NiniMorris said:


> I really, really hate relying on a mother's measurements for a dress!  I really think that all of the Simply Sweets I have made for Big Gives have been too loose on the kids.
> 
> I have measurements from Mom.  She says the daughter normally wears a size 6x.  Of course, I have to decide from a size 6 or 7.
> 
> The length is falling right between the two sizes, so I feel confident in that measurement...but the waist and chest measurement are falling more in the 2 to 4 range!!!
> 
> I have a waist measurement of 20 inches (skin to skin) and 24 inches around her clothes; chest measurement of 21 (skin to skin) and 23 around her clothes.
> 
> So...based on these measurements, would you go with the 4 or the 6 or split the difference and go with the 5?
> 
> I know the Simply Sweet runs a little big, but that much!!!
> 
> I have asked the mom for measurements twice...she took one on her skin and one with her clothes on.
> 
> Do I ask for one more?
> 
> 
> I guess I 'could' travel to Florida and take them mysle...and while I am there, just head to Disney for a quick visit...but I really doubt my hubby would go for that!  LOL
> Nini



That's why I get so scared to do any customs for the BG. _I'll stick with Tshirts and autograph books_. My poor DD gets tired of me always asking her to try something on.



Zeebs said:


> boo, it is too small for Ariana
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually)
> 
> Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.
> 
> Kirsten



I know how you feel. I thought I could be clever and try my hand at pattern making The bodice came out so small that I don't think it will even fit my 4 year old niece.



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



WOW you did a great job. 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I think I lost some of my quotes( and to remove some pics as I had quoted to many....I'll check back again later on tonight...to see what else I can see....thinking about new projects gets me so excited is that strange?



  Then I am strange too


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> I've done this several times, so I just had to look up the page numbers, but otherwise I just did this off the top of my head, so if it doesn't make sense, just ask.
> 
> OK, I am assuming you have Carlas pattern and the pages are numbered the same as my copy.
> 
> First, I don't add any extra to the bottom of the sleeves and shirt pieces as I cut, as I just do a very small hem.  If you want a thicker hem, you will have to add a hem allowance more.
> 
> Then follow Carlas instructions right thru Page 25., then serge or zig zag stitch the seams.  Then I serge or zig zag the bottom of the assembled shirt and fold the hem up 1/4 inch and press. (I dont sew it yet, cause I like to do some top stitching later and do it all at once.)
> 
> Back to Carlas instructions, page 30  33 for placket assembly.  When you go to attach the placket, just keep the bottom edge folded up and pin in place at the bottom, and continue with the instructions all the way thru page 47.
> 
> Now serge or zig zag the bottom edge of your sleeves and press up 1/4 inch to wrong side to make a crease.  Fold sleeve back in half right sides together and sew up side seam with ¼ inch seam allowance.  Now stitch your hem up, and insert the sleeve per Carlas instructions.
> 
> The last think I do is a little extra topstitching.  I start on the placket where it meets the collar, sew to the corner, then down the placket, then across the bottom of the placket and all along the shirts hemline to the other placket, then back up and to the collar on the other side.
> 
> Clear enough?  If you have any extra questions, just ask.



AWESOME!!!  I had been wondering the same thing myself!!!  Thanks for these!



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



WOW!!!  That looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

OMG I just finished the project that wouldn't end.

I swear I think I have post traumatic stress, everything that could go wrong DID.

Off to bigger and better things.


You ladies do so many beautiful things, I can't decide what to quote!


----------



## MWGreene

QUESTION
I want to make DS some shirts with transfer images I found on the Creative DISigns thread. I was initially planning on doing a simple iron on transfer. Well, supplies are limited where I am and Michaels only had ink jet FABRIC which I didn't even know existed. I actually like it better, hoping it will last longer BUT I was hoping to keep this simple and don't really want to embroider it onto the t-shirt. I plan on attaching using stitch-witch. How should I finish the edges? Should I just suck it up and embroider around it? I just hate to waste time on something that will fade in who knows how many washings!


----------



## RMAMom

Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.





This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué


----------



## WyomingMomof6

So much cute stuff lately!  WTMTQ!

Sarah- Jane I love that Rapunzel dress, so cute!

There are so many other fabulous things that I can't even begin to mention them all!

Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué



I love the fabric!  Great job

So I just got the Audrey ruffle skirt, peek a boo skirt and a shirred sundress/top AND patchworks bermuda shorts pattern.  i really wanted to buy the wrap dress but my DD wears a 10/12 and I am not sure I could upsize it....one day I will get the courage.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  WTMTQ!
> 
> Sarah- Jane I love that Rapunzel dress, so cute!
> 
> There are so many other fabulous things that I can't even begin to mention them all!
> 
> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!



WOW!  Great job  I am sure the family will (is going to) love them!  I really like the lettering on the T's that looks like it would take forever to do.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué



My eyesight isn't good enough to tell what the applique in the first pic is, lol!  I think they look great and the potato head applique is always adoreable!


----------



## miprender

MWGreene said:


> QUESTION
> I want to make DS some shirts with transfer images I found on the Creative DISigns thread. I was initially planning on doing a simple iron on transfer. Well, supplies are limited where I am and Michaels only had ink jet FABRIC which I didn't even know existed. I actually like it better, hoping it will last longer BUT I was hoping to keep this simple and don't really want to embroider it onto the t-shirt. I plan on attaching using stitch-witch. How should I finish the edges? Should I just suck it up and embroider around it? I just hate to waste time on something that will fade in who knows how many washings!



I have always gotten my iron on transfers at Walmart. They don't last that long after a few washes but they do come out great and will be alright for your trip.



RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué



Cute



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!



Those came out great. Love the HP fabric


----------



## DMGeurts

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  WTMTQ!
> 
> Sarah- Jane I love that Rapunzel dress, so cute!
> 
> There are so many other fabulous things that I can't even begin to mention them all!
> 
> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!





I love these dresses and shirts!  They turned out so awesome...  I am just curious - what do the back of the dresses look like?  Did you do ruffles?

I didn't quote yesterdya, but the Rapunzel dress is amazing!  I don't rmember who made it, but I just had to say something.

There were a few other things that I didn't quote, and I am not sure that I will have time to go back and do so - but everything has been awesome!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I have one cut out for my niece.  I am planning to put a row of elastic around the back at the waist and also at the top of the back.  That way it should fit closer to her body.  Should be very easy to add since the bodice is lined.
> 
> I was planning to sew this afternoon but I got home from the grocery store to find my big freezer broken.  I just ran out and bought a new freezer but it can't be delivered until the morning.  In the meantime I am calling all my friends to see if they will come and take some of the things before everything goes bad.



I discovered our freezer had died AFTER I bought about $500 worth of meat at the local butcher shop!  NOT great!  Our freezer and pantry is out in the garage...so it was a day or so before we noticed.  Yuck!  I feel your pain!


I had a semi productive day.  I got the under skirt appliqued and the ruffles added and then decided to measure...Somehow I measured wrong and the under skirt is 2 inches too short!  So I guess my grand daughter will get a new dress after all!  

Today I get to go back and start over with the new under skirt....

And, the mom did get back to me on the measurements.  Once I explained why I was having a problem she understood.  She always has to purchase a size 4 in shirts for her...she is tiny and tall.  So, now that I know that I understand why the original measurements were coming in at a 4!!!  (also explains why the 2 inches too short on the skirt is a problem!)

I normally don't have problems like this for customers...on my own stuff yes...but not for customers.  Hubby said it was proof that I should stop sewing for others....just as the business end kicks into full gear!




Nini


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tinkerbell3747 said:


> WOW!  Great job  I am sure the family will (is going to) love them!  I really like the lettering on the T's that looks like it would take forever to do.



Thanks!  I can't take credit for the lettering, I bought the design from Stitch on time.  I'm not talented enought to digitize anything!



miprender said:


> Those came out great. Love the HP fabric



Thanks!  Carol, RubberDuckyRanch was kind enough to supply me with the HP fabric because it's almost non-existent anymore!



DMGeurts said:


> I love these dresses and shirts!  They turned out so awesome...  I am just curious - what do the back of the dresses look like?  Did you do ruffles?
> 
> 
> D~



The back is just the same HP fabric that I used on the front.  I would have liked to have added ruffles but I was so pressed on time I couldn't get them done.  I didn't think to take a picture of the back.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Blyssfull

I still haven't tried mastering the whole multi-quote posts, I'm a little intimidated. And everything moves so fast I lose sight of where things are posted. :-/

*Congrats!!!! *on the new machine Andrea. I can't wait to see your creations. I had NO IDEA you did all those by hand. Boy, that brings a whole new level of respect and inspiration. 

To the poster who got the new Brother machine:
I have the CS6000i too, and I love it. It's super easy to use and very beginner friendly. I did A LOT of research before I actually bought. I would suggest going online and watching some videos on youtube. This helped me a few times and made me realize I had been inserting my bobbin wrong for awhile, even after I had already made some things for Big Gives. I was getting super frustrated thinking my tension was off but it was my bobbin the whole time.

I LOVE! the photos Wendy. Your nieces look awesome in their dresses and seem like they are a lot of fun as well. It's awesome to see pics of people you read about every day. 

Everything is so beautiful. I can't believe you did that Rapunzel dress by hand! That's pretty amazing and what a smart idea to put it over a dress. 

*I really! like the minnie dot shorts with the elastic shirred top... what pattern is that?*

I think the minnie dot dress is great too and perfectly accented. I think if you changed anything it would really take away from the dress. 

Hope y'all are having a great week and everyone had a special Mother's Day.


----------



## chellewashere

miprender said:


> Looks great. Love the photos.


Thanks so much



PurpleEars said:


> Nice mommy and daugther photos! You did a great job on her dress! I like your dress too.
> chellewashere, cogero - It looks like we may be down at the World at around the same time. Perhaps you will get to see the dress in action! I am a little bit worried about black in August, but it is lightweight cotton so we'll see how that goes.


Thanks first one of me to come out where i wasnt trying to crop parts of myself out :0 We are going 8/22 - 8/31 so excited I cant wait. Would be so cool to run into anyone there! I picked up some cotton in black the other day to give this a whirl and oops see thru black..would never imagine, so Im gonna do double layers 



VBAndrea said:


> It looks fabulous!  I used some of those same prints on Ella's Candyland Vida!  I can't see your appliques on the front very well since the sunlight is hitting the dress right there -- I see a tree and possible a bird???  It's so nice that you included pics of you too -- it's easier for me to keep people on here straigh once I've seen pictures.  I know a lot of people probably know from FB, but I don't FB.


Yeah it was a little bird and tree. I was trying to figure out how to make the bird flip cause I wanted to add one in the other corner but I couldnt figure it out so we just settled on those 2.
Love getting them all onsale at Walmart for cheap...made me a happy camper.


tricia said:


> Great job.  I use Steph's tutorial when I make it too.


Dont think I couldve done it w/o it cause the directions were a little to brief for me to figure out.



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  My DGDs LOVE their ponies!  They wore them yesterday for Mother's Day and looked so cute in them.
> Love the dress and the pictures!



I bet they looked so adorable in them. The colors are fantastic!!
Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I discovered our freezer had died AFTER I bought about $500 worth of meat at the local butcher shop!  NOT great!  Our freezer and pantry is out in the garage...so it was a day or so before we noticed.  Yuck!  I feel your pain!
> 
> 
> I had a semi productive day.  I got the under skirt appliqued and the ruffles added and then decided to measure...Somehow I measured wrong and the under skirt is 2 inches too short!  So I guess my grand daughter will get a new dress after all!
> 
> Today I get to go back and start over with the new under skirt....
> 
> And, the mom did get back to me on the measurements.  Once I explained why I was having a problem she understood.  She always has to purchase a size 4 in shirts for her...she is tiny and tall.  So, now that I know that I understand why the original measurements were coming in at a 4!!!  (also explains why the 2 inches too short on the skirt is a problem!)
> 
> I normally don't have problems like this for customers...on my own stuff yes...but not for customers.  Hubby said it was proof that I should stop sewing for others....just as the business end kicks into full gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Just got my new freezer.  It looks great!  Tomorrow I will get back a few items that my bff was able to store for me.  I had an expensive beef tenderloin, a whole salmon and several steaks that I did not want give away.  Luckily she had room to store a few things.  I only had to throw out some ice cream and popsicles.  Everything else gotten taken by friends who cooked it all up for dinners this week.  I am feeding about 6 families this week   The only good thing that came from the freezer breaking is that I was able to send a bunch of food to a local family who is having a hard time right now.  They don't usually want to accept help but this way I was able to help them without it seeming like help.

I made two pairs of easy fit pants with the supergirl fabric I bought last week.  One is capri length since I ran a bit short on fabric.  I am hoping to get some appliqued t-shirts done to go with them today.  Then my girls will have some new jammies.  I am using the scraps to make my little niece a matching nightie.  I guess we will see how that turns out.  I also want to work on the simply sweet halter dress for my niece.  I guess we will see what I actually get time to do!


----------



## chellewashere

tinkerbell3747 said:


> So so cute!I love the ruffled outfit for Disney...my trip is in August and as soon as I get my fabric this week I have to get cracking...UGH.  What pattern is the top made from?



It from Erins designs on YCMT called the ruffled halter top.
http://stephres.wordpress.com/category/uncategorized/page/2/ is the link I used you just have to scroll around to find all 4 parts of it. Worked like a charm though  good luck very easy dress to customize.


----------



## chellewashere

Zeebs said:


> boo, it is too small for Ariana
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually)
> 
> Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.
> 
> Kirsten


So cute!! Love the stripes



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.


Came out great!! My DD wold love something like this to wear.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MWGreene said:


> QUESTION
> I want to make DS some shirts with transfer images I found on the Creative DISigns thread. I was initially planning on doing a simple iron on transfer. Well, supplies are limited where I am and Michaels only had ink jet FABRIC which I didn't even know existed. I actually like it better, hoping it will last longer BUT I was hoping to keep this simple and don't really want to embroider it onto the t-shirt. I plan on attaching using stitch-witch. How should I finish the edges? Should I just suck it up and embroider around it? I just hate to waste time on something that will fade in who knows how many washings!



I get my paper from HP.com, for the dark fabrics, it's about $12 for 6 sheets?, i'm guessing. The shipping is free and it comes super super fast. Sometimes they have "sales" where you buy 2 get 3. Someone posted they didn't care for this, but I've had the best of luck with it. I've washed the shirts several times without a problem or crack. I don't even turn them inside out like you should, or line dry. 

If you want to use the fabric, can you do the edges in the stitch witch, then just zig zag the ends?


----------



## SallyfromDE

http://www.ibroidery.com/

this is from Brother embroidery. You can get the designs from the Cards for a fee. And they have free design offers.


----------



## MWGreene

SallyfromDE said:


> I get my paper from HP.com, for the dark fabrics, it's about $12 for 6 sheets?, i'm guessing. The shipping is free and it comes super super fast. Sometimes they have "sales" where you buy 2 get 3. Someone posted they didn't care for this, but I've had the best of luck with it. I've washed the shirts several times without a problem or crack. I don't even turn them inside out like you should, or line dry.
> 
> If you want to use the fabric, can you do the edges in the stitch witch, then just zig zag the ends?



Hmm all the way around? The picture pretty much takes up the entire page so it's an 8 1/2 x 11 size. I think I'm going to suck it up and embroider around


----------



## babynala

clairemolly said:


> I use the little measuring dots that are on the grid that came with my hoop.  I mark the dots on the Sticky+ and I mark them on the inside of the t-shirt.
> 
> I prep my shirt by turning it inside out, then ironing on the cutaway fusible.  Then I put the grid where I want it, double check that it's centered (I use the measuring thing from my rotary cutter) and then mark the dots.  I then lay the T-shirt down on the Sticky+, lining up the dots as I go.  I line up the center "line" of dots, then do the top and bottom of the "cross".  I used to actually draw a line to connect the dots on both the shirt and the stabilizer, but most times I can do it without the line.
> 
> Then I make sure it is all smoothed out and pin around the edges.  I carry it over to my machine (I do the hooping on my ironing board) and attach the hoop.  I then pull the shirt up out of the way.  I like my appliques to be right across the chest and not too low on the stomach, so I usually line the top edge of the measuring grid up just under the seam of the "collar" of the T-shirt.
> 
> I can take pictures tonight when I do one of Gavin's onesies if it will help.


Thanks for the directions and the information on where to line up the applique.



Jaylin said:


> Here's my crazy method.  I don't hoop anything anymore, nor do I use a tack down stitch.  I don't have time.  For me, it's much quicker and easier to just float the shirt.  I hoop heavyweight cut away.  Then spray a bit of 505 adhesive, turn my shirt inside out, fold it in half lengthwise.  Line up the armpits and sides to make sure the fold is perfectly down the middle.  (I've got a little arrow on the top and bottom of my hoop showing me where the center is.  I place the folder shirt on the right side of the hoop making sure my fold line is lined up with the top&bottom center arrows then unfold it and smooth down the left side.  It's perfectly even every time.  And I haven't found a need for a tack down stitch.  As soon as my first embroidery stitch is down, it works as the same thing.  The shirt won't move out of position.
> 
> Hope that made sense, and hope it helped.
> 
> We're leaving in 4 days and I've got about 10 things left to make.  I'm getting there.....as fast as I can!  I have so much from last year that my younger daughter could wear from her sister, but it's so hard to not make coordinating/matching things.  So first priority was to sew for the older one, who has nothing and then worry about the matchy/matchy.......My poor DS is going to have to deal with shirts that are a hair too short and narrow.  Luckily he's a 8yo boy who could care less!


This makes sense too.  I'll have to give these a try and see if I can get it to work.  Hope you got some more stuff made for your trip - you must be so excited.  



billwendy said:


> Andrea - Im a floater too - lol....I got too much hoop burn and off centered designs when I tried to hoop the shirt. Here is my 2 cents!!
> 
> -Using my grid that came with the hoop and a marking pen I put the dots on the shirt (I do this at the ironing board)
> -Hoop some medium weight cut away, spray some 505 spray on the stabilizer
> -I use the little marks on the top/bottom and sides of the hoop to line up my dots and stick my shirt onto the stabilizer and smooth it all out.
> (for filled designs, I float another layer of stabilizer under the hoop)
> (for towels or fleece, I float a layer of wash away stabilzer on top of the hoop)
> -Tack Down Stitch
> -Happy Stitching!!! KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!
> -Sometimes I iron on a piece of the soft meshy stabilizer to keep designs from being itchy (especially for Big Gives who say they are sensitive to materials)
> Also they LOVED their eye spy bats, but the big surprise was that the BIG TEENAGERS love them!!! lol!!! they were so funny and made it a race!!!
> All of us including the GRADUATES!!!


Thanks for the tips.  I love all the pictures from graduation.  Looks like everyone enjoyed your creations.  How fun that the big kids liked the eye spy bags.  The girls look so cute in their dresses.  What a great picture of everyone at graduation.  It was so nice that everyone could be there for the graduates - even Zoe.



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.


The dress is beautiful.  Even more amazing that it is sewn by hand!!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I second this! well done...For Mother's day I got a bracelett from DD which she made and a Keychain from DS which he made (both in art class) and a Victoria Secret bath products basket with a card from hubby that read:
> 
> "I know I owe you a PE770 you will get it..." I was happy and BUMMED and then happy....at least he didn't say No right.
> 
> He just couldn't swing it with the shipping.  I paid about $160 for my Brother CS6000i which I Love and I paid almost $250 USD to ship it to the island air freight....Yup the shipping cost MORE than the machine...bummer huh.... guess that's life when you live on an island...


YIKES - those shipping charges are outrageous.  How sweet of your DH to write you an IOU, at least it is on the radar.  



RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué


These are so cute.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!


The Harry Potter dresses are so pretty and the t-shirts are perfect.  Great job.


----------



## dianemom2

I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:

This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.






For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:





Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:






I also made this on Friday:





It goes with this skirt I made last month using some scraps:


----------



## froggy33

I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!

Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!





CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!





A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.









Thanks for looking!

Jessica


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.

 I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!

I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.

Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.

Just keep sewing


----------



## chellewashere

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing



Ok I am sooo jealous. I downloaded this pattern the other week cause I HAD TO HAVE IT. When I opened up the file the instructions looked so greek to me. I just now have it saved and Im hoping to figure it out by Christmas  Came out sooooo awesome!!


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes with this skirt I made last month using some scraps:


Love them all!! Saw the supergirl fabric and didnt pick it up...what was I thinking? I now have to go back and get some. 



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Congrats!!That is so awesome for you.
I have got to learn how to do the hand appliques. They look sensational!!


----------



## TickleMeTink

dianemom2 said:


>



Wow..you have been busy!  They look great!  i have the same purple minnie fabric but still haven't figured out what to make with it yet.



froggy33 said:


>



These two are my favorite!!!  She is going to get tons of attention at 1900 Park Fare.  One of our favorite restaurants.



desparatelydisney said:


>



This is really cute!  What pattern is this?  I don't think I have seen this pattern before.


----------



## TickleMeTink

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom



Love them all, but my favorite is the Ariel!  



ivey_family said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the DIS and to your awesome, amazing, wonderful piece of it, (but not to Disney )!  I'm SOO inspired by what I've seen here!  I cannot wait to try my hand at some of these types of projects!
> 
> I recently finished my first major Mickey sewing project, intended for use on our trip this fall.    It can also be worn for a back carry.  The decorative fabric was from a receiving blanket three pack I got for a shower gift several years ago.  I used the matching blanket to make a nursing cover that has served me for three babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and I look forward to seeing more amazing creations!
> C.



Welcome! Adorable baby and I love that baby carrier. 



PurpleEars said:


>




I love the dress just the way it is! 





Jaylin said:


> Here's my crazy method.  I don't hoop anything anymore, nor do I use a tack down stitch.  I don't have time.  For me, it's much quicker and easier to just float the shirt.  I hoop heavyweight cut away.  Then spray a bit of 505 adhesive, turn my shirt inside out, fold it in half lengthwise.  Line up the armpits and sides to make sure the fold is perfectly down the middle.  (I've got a little arrow on the top and bottom of my hoop showing me where the center is.  I place the folder shirt on the right side of the hoop making sure my fold line is lined up with the top&bottom center arrows then unfold it and smooth down the left side.  It's perfectly even every time.  And I haven't found a need for a tack down stitch.  As soon as my first embroidery stitch is down, it works as the same thing.  The shirt won't move out of position.



I guess I use the same crazy method as you..I don't hoop, and don't use tack down stitch either.  I float everything, and since it has worked for me so far, I just keep doing it. 
Have fun on your trip!


----------



## ttfn0205

EYE SPY question

I made 2 this weekend.  1 seems to have to much and one not enough as far as the beads.  Having never seen one and being very visual... is there a 
an appropriate amount of beads to a aprx measurement of bag?


----------



## DisneyKings

I haven't been on in forever since I'm busy making things for our trip & for my cousin's family that will be there the same time.  I am looking for a full body Eeyore machine app. design.  Has anyone seen one other than from Digital by design???    My favorite designer (Heather) only has his head, but the rest of the designs I'm doing for their family have the full body.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.

First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....











I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes with this skirt I made last month using some scraps:



This is adorable!  I love everything!



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



This is probably my favorite Vida I have ever seen!!!  WOW!!!  I actually saved the photos (giving you credit, of course) on my pc, so they can inspire me!  Great job!  



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing



What is FF&L?  I love how this turned out and I would love to get this pattern!  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.
> 
> First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!



Yay!  It looks like you got some great fabric!  

D~


----------



## desparatelydisney

chellewashere said:


> Ok I am sooo jealous. I downloaded this pattern the other week cause I HAD TO HAVE IT. When I opened up the file the instructions looked so greek to me. I just now have it saved and Im hoping to figure it out by Christmas  Came out sooooo awesome!!



Just get the general gist of it and then do it your own way.  That's what I always do.  I can't stand following instructions though 



TickleMeTink said:


> This is really cute!  What pattern is this?  I don't think I have seen this pattern before.





DMGeurts said:


> What is FF&L?  I love how this turned out and I would love to get this pattern!



It's Miley by TUCI Design.  It's an e-pattern that I got from Fairytale Frocks & Lollipops.  They have a great selection of fabric & the BEST selection of patterns around.


----------



## dianemom2

Question:
Has anybody used any patterns by Vanilla House Patterns?  I was looking at them online and I saw two that are really cute.  They are called Poppy's Easy Dress and Pepper's Easy Dress.  Just curious if the patterns are well written and actually easy?????


----------



## PurpleEars

Zeebs said:


> boo, it is too small for Ariana
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but obviously it needs to be bigger (and she isn't a big baby quite small actually)
> 
> Anyhoo, if I have time I will make one that fits, and if I can just find the one doll we have in the house (I suspect that will change as Ariana gets older but the boys aren't fussed with them LOL) she will have a lovely wee stripey dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyones photos and stuff it is an inspiration.
> 
> Kirsten



It turned out great. Too bad it is a little small. I am sure the next one will be perfect!




casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in such awe of everything you can make. Its all so beautiful! I'm not sure if any of you remember me but many from the Big Give made my daughter's wish trip last year so special. Sydney loved all of the clothing and other items that were sent by the Big Give. I've made several furry costumes for the kids over the years and stopped when kiddo number 3 came along just for lack of time.
> 
> I love to sew though and since last year, I've wanted to get involved with the Big Give and to also make some special things for the children for our next trip to DW. I had a look at the YCMT website and many of the dresses and skrts and bowling shirts listed the amount of fabric needed for the project without actually needing to download the pattern yet. While we have lots of fabric places here, no one sells Disney fabric so this past weekend, we made a trip to a little town on the border that has a Joann's. And incredibly enough, Walmart there also still sells disney fabric. I was in 7th heaven and while I figure I"ve bought too much, I'm excited to get started.
> 
> I figure I'll make some things for my own kiddos first as I'd like to practice a bit before I prepare something for the Big Give. A question though: once I do get involved with the Big Give, can you sign up for a project based on the amount of time that you have or is such that you're expected to produce a certain amount? I'm taking a leave of absense from work next month and I'll be home with the children for awhile but I life will still be crazy busy and I'd be afraid to commit to something that I can't always follow through with, especially when the gifts from the Big Give are so special.
> 
> Any suggestions on easy things to start with? I've gotten fabric to make two peekaboo pleat skirts, several bowlings shirts for the boys, 2 Marissa dresses, Caroline pillowcase dress as well as fabric for matching ones for Sydney, myself and her doll, 2 round neck top (one to match teh boys bowlings shirts) and 2 round neck sundresses and I'm sure I had other print outs with me that I bought fabric for as well. Kind of over did it I expect but I was so excited to see all the disney fabric that I just can't buy here!
> 
> I'm also interested in using appliques but I know that actually making them myself is out of the question. Is there a reliable place that I can buy disney applique's already made that I can sew on to the dresses or tops myself?
> 
> Finally question: I'd like to make an audrey skirt for Sydney. She loved the one made for her for the Big Give but its now too small for her. The pattern description on YCMT says that its quilter fabric but when I was at Joann's there was nothing there really appropriate for a skirt like that. Any suggestions of other fabric to look for here?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize til I started typing how many I had. DH asked last night what my plan was. When I told him, he was very nice but said that while there are many things that I do very well, sewing isnt really one of them LOL. I figure I just need practice.



Glad to hear that you were able to find lots of Disney fabric. From your list, it sounds like the pillowcase dress is the easiest one to start with. Bowling shirts are not hard if you follow the directions. Marissa dresses should not be too bad as long as you are fine with zippers (really zippers are easy). I am not sure about the round neck tops/dresses nor the peek-a-boo skirts since I have never made them. For applique, you may want to try Fabricland (since you are in Canada) for Disney applique. I know they sell them at Fabricland West.

For the Big Gives, you just sign up for what you feel you can do. There isn't a "quota" for how much we contribute or anything. Everyone just pitch in whenever they can.



dianemom2 said:


> I was planning to sew this afternoon but I got home from the grocery store to find my big freezer broken.  I just ran out and bought a new freezer but it can't be delivered until the morning.  In the meantime I am calling all my friends to see if they will come and take some of the things before everything goes bad.



Oh I am sorry to hear about your freezer. I am glad that you noticed that quickly (and it sounds like you have some happy friends as a result).



billwendy said:


> I didnt get a real good pic of the girls in their dresses. I do think that I chose the right size for my girls as across the back, the dresses fit perfectly in the shoulders and arms. It was kind a gappy in the front though, even when tied tightly. They did wear a shirt underneath them just in case. Of course their dad helped them with them in the AM, and he didnt tie the insides!!! Fortunately I noticed it in the parking lot and we quickly fixed that. I did use a knot first, then the bow. The girls REALLY liked them and I did too, but I would have liked them to be a bit smoother across the chest. Also they LOVED their eye spy bats, but the big surprise was that the BIG TEENAGERS love them!!! lol!!! they were so funny and made it a race!!!
> 
> All of us including the GRADUATES!!!



It looks like everyone had a great time. Looking at those pictures, maybe I should consider making an eye spy bag to keep around the house for little and not so little visitors!



GoofItUp said:


> I got a BIG mother's day surprise this weekend....my very first, very own sewing machine!  It's a Brother CS-6000i.  (Opinions?)  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  The boys just went down for their naps and this is the first moment of peace I've had to even start thinking about it!
> 
> I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found several Disney fabrics that had just a yard or a little more on the bolts.  So, I bought 1/4 to 1/2 yard and asked for the remainder as a remnant.  The lady cutting my fabric was a little cranky and kept telling me I wasn't suppose to act, she was suppose to offer it.  Um...ok...I'll wait until you offer.  After 2 or 3 fabrics of this, she started just ringing up the remainders as remnants.
> 
> I also printed off the first electronic pattern I've ever purchased.  It's CarlaC's bowling shirt.  And I already have a question.....Do you have to line the whole thing?  I was wanting to do a light-weight, cool shirt for the HOT HOT HOT June Disney trip.  I haven't read all the instructions, but thought I would ask here while I start reading through....



Congrats on your sewing machine. I have only done one bowling shirt lined. Actually my first set of bowling shirts were done without lining - I just winged it. Tricia's instructions are exactly what I do for the unlined version.



sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.



Oh my! You did this by hand?! That looks amazing! I think it is smart that you started out with an existing dress. I will have to remember that trick!



RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué



Very cute. I was debating between getting this pattern or the bubble romper for a while. I decided to go with the bubble since they'd look cute on a baby and would go over better as a shower gift.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!



Good job on those outfits! I am sure they will have a great time there!



NiniMorris said:


> I had a semi productive day.  I got the under skirt appliqued and the ruffles added and then decided to measure...Somehow I measured wrong and the under skirt is 2 inches too short!  So I guess my grand daughter will get a new dress after all!
> 
> Today I get to go back and start over with the new under skirt....
> 
> And, the mom did get back to me on the measurements.  Once I explained why I was having a problem she understood.  She always has to purchase a size 4 in shirts for her...she is tiny and tall.  So, now that I know that I understand why the original measurements were coming in at a 4!!!  (also explains why the 2 inches too short on the skirt is a problem!)
> 
> I normally don't have problems like this for customers...on my own stuff yes...but not for customers.  Hubby said it was proof that I should stop sewing for others....just as the business end kicks into full gear!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear about the problem with the skirt. Glad that you got the measurements confirmed. I am sure this family has a hard time finding clothing for this girl.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks first one of me to come out where i wasnt trying to crop parts of myself out :0 We are going 8/22 - 8/31 so excited I cant wait. Would be so cool to run into anyone there! I picked up some cotton in black the other day to give this a whirl and oops see thru black..would never imagine, so Im gonna do double layers



Cool. I think we arrive on the 25th(?) The bodice for the dress is lined so I think the bodice part will be fine. I guess the skirt part will need to be the double layers. Thankfully my lightweight cotton isn't so light weight that it would be a problem.



dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes with this skirt I made last month using some scraps:



Good job on all the outfits. You've been busy!



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



The dress is awesome. I am sure she will get lots of attention. I can't wait to hear about your dinner at 1900PF. We have a reservation there for our August trip!



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing



This looks beautiful!




tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.
> 
> First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!



Congrats on the fabric. I look forward to seeing what you make with them!



Disney Yooper said:


> I absolutely love that dress.  Personally, I wouldn't change it.  It isn't any more over the top than the t-shirts I see every trip!





tricia said:


> Awesome.  Not loud at all.





Granna4679 said:


> I think the dress is really cute!  I Saw some high heeled minnie dot shoes yesterday that would look adorable with this (but I guess you wouldn't want to wear heels to Disney, huh?).





tinkerbell3747 said:


> I am going to CASE this too so you can add me to your copy cat list....What a cute dress...I love it. Dont change a thing!





Blyssfull said:


> I think the minnie dot dress is great too and perfectly accented. I think if you changed anything it would really take away from the dress.





TickleMeTink said:


> I love the dress just the way it is!



Thanks for the reassurance about the dress. I will leave it the way it is! I think I will pass on the Minnie dot heels - I hardly wear heels at home so I don't plan on wearing them on vacation! I am truly grateful that I have a job where I don't have to wear heels or suits to work!

Now I am wondering if I can pull off a patchwork skirt with Disney fabric...


----------



## PurpleEars

Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:

A camera bag and jewellery rolls











I digitized the Lego minifig for the Give as the recipient is very much into Lego. I was a little annoyed because one of the hands is a little bit off. I think that was because I walked into the table while the machine was going (don't ask me how). The Hidden Mickey book stayed at my home since they have a copy of the book already.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Blyssfull said:


> To the poster who got the new Brother machine:
> I have the CS6000i too, and I love it. It's super easy to use and very beginner friendly. I did A LOT of research before I actually bought. I would suggest going online and watching some videos on youtube. This helped me a few times and made me realize I had been inserting my bobbin wrong for awhile, even after I had already made some things for Big Gives. I was getting super frustrated thinking my tension was off but it was my bobbin the whole time.



I have also just purchased a CS6000i.  I'm waiting for it to be delivered.  Thanks for the advice on watching some youtube videos.  I did lots of research.  I sewed a lot as a teenager but have hardly done anything since then - mostly because I didn't have a decent machine and usually got frustrated before finishing any projects.


----------



## mphalens

froggy33 said:


> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



That is FABULOUS!!!!  Simply fabulous!!!!


----------



## froggy33

PurpleEars said:


> The dress is awesome. I am sure she will get lots of attention. I can't wait to hear about your dinner at 1900PF. We have a reservation there for our August trip!





TickleMeTink said:


> These two are my favorite!!!  She is going to get tons of attention at 1900 Park Fare.  One of our favorite restaurants.


Thanks!  We love 1900 Park Fare dinner!  We've been twice already, once when my daughter was 17 months, then again at 26 months.  Those were both fun times, but now that she is almost three and has seen the movies, I hope that she will "get it" more.  My father-in-law who went with us on our first trip still talks about how great Lady Tremaine was. The steps are just so interactive - so much more than princesses ever are. I'm thinking this dinner will become a first night ritual!



DMGeurts said:


> This is probably my favorite Vida I have ever seen!!!  WOW!!!  I actually saved the photos (giving you credit, of course) on my pc, so they can inspire me!  Great job!



Wow! Thanks so much!  Lisa (LisaZoe) who used to post on here (and who design the audry ruffle and Zoe skirt) inspired me.  She always had these great big appliques and she was the first I saw do the ruffles on the side.  I can't wait to see how the interaction goes.  The steps are always so excited and love to see Lucifer too!


----------



## NaeNae

DisneyKings said:


> I haven't been on in forever since I'm busy making things for our trip & for my cousin's family that will be there the same time.  I am looking for a full body Eeyore machine app. design.  Has anyone seen one other than from Digital by design???    My favorite designer (Heather) only has his head, but the rest of the designs I'm doing for their family have the full body.



Sent you a pm.


----------



## ivey_family

> It's an e-pattern that I got from Fairytale Frocks & Lollipops.  They have a great selection of fabric & the BEST selection of patterns around.



Thank you for pointing out that website!  I spent the whole evening poring over all their patterns.  Squee!  This pattern will be my first purchase.

Has anyone used the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan fabric for garments?  I like the one with wording and pics of characters interspersed.  I'm mainly wondering if the print is too big to use on my little girl.  She's almost 6mo, but only 11 pounds.  If anyone has used it and could point me to pics for scale, that would be appreciated!

My initial thought is the pattern above using the Pan fabric for the main body and the blue starfield coordinating fabric for the ruffles and bow.  I'd also do shorts for my boys.


----------



## MommaGinger

I am a long time lurker and am amazed by the beautiful clothing you guys make.  I have a question for the experts.  How would I go about fixing a mesh basket that has a hole in it.  The stroller basket on the bottom of my DD's stroller is ripped. How would I fix something like that.  Is that something I can sew or do I use some kind of faberic tape.  I called the stroller manufacturer and thy no longer make that model so I cant order a new one.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dianemom2

MommaGinger said:


> I am a long time lurker and am amazed by the beautiful clothing you guys make.  I have a question for the experts.  How would I go about fixing a mesh basket that has a hole in it.  The stroller basket on the bottom of my DD's stroller is ripped. How would I fix something like that.  Is that something I can sew or do I use some kind of faberic tape.  I called the stroller manufacturer and thy no longer make that model so I cant order a new one.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



I am not sure that you could sew the mesh back together well.  If you sew well, you might be able to make a new basket by using the old one as a pattern.  You might also try looking on the internet to see if anybody is selling a generic stroller basket which might work.


----------



## DMGeurts

desparatelydisney said:


> It's Miley by TUCI Design.  It's an e-pattern that I got from Fairytale Frocks & Lollipops.  They have a great selection of fabric & the BEST selection of patterns around.



THanks so much!  Going there now...  I am always looking for unique and fun sites!  



froggy33 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much!  Lisa (LisaZoe) who used to post on here (and who design the audry ruffle and Zoe skirt) inspired me.  She always had these great big appliques and she was the first I saw do the ruffles on the side.  I can't wait to see how the interaction goes.  The steps are always so excited and love to see Lucifer too!



I miss LisaZoe's big appliques...  but yours turned out so fantastic!!!  Does she have a tut for the variation of the ruffles on the side???  I finally just got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book... now I just need to get the Vida... even though I have no one to sew for - I just want these patterns.  Isn't that crazy???  

I am hoping to have pictures to post later today...  I am working on a baby girl outfit to give to someone... again, the fabric spoke to me, and I am loving how it's turning out!  

I also need to post pics of the placemats/table runner/napkins I made for my BIL and future SIL's wedding gift...  Hopefully this afternoon.  

D~


----------



## chellewashere

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Do you hand paint the faces on?
Saw 3 days till your trip. Have an awesomely fantastic time!!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:



Great job on everything.  Love the green fabric for the mermaid outfit, it's perfect.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful.  I love the large appliques.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing



Very pretty.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.
> 
> First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!



Ooooh, have fun.



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:
> 
> A camera bag and jewellery rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Lego minifig for the Give as the recipient is very much into Lego. I was a little annoyed because one of the hands is a little bit off. I think that was because I walked into the table while the machine was going (don't ask me how). The Hidden Mickey book stayed at my home since they have a copy of the book already.



They look great.  I have a T-shirt that I made for my son that the embroidery machine hit the wall during, so it is a little off too, fortunately, I am the only one that can tell.



DMGeurts said:


> I miss LisaZoe's big appliques...  but yours turned out so fantastic!!!  Does she have a tut for the variation of the ruffles on the side???  I finally just got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book... now I just need to get the Vida... even though I have no one to sew for - I just want these patterns.  Isn't that crazy???



I hope that is not a sign of craziness, or I am really around the bend as I do it all the time.  You just have to find a little cousin, or niece, or even a cute little neighbour girl to sew for.


----------



## Zeebs

VBAndrea said:


> So cute!  I can't believe it doesn't fit!  Did you use a tut?  If so which one?  I haven't made a pillow case dress yet but I have the fabric and a couple of tuts bookmarked.



Thank you everyone for your lovely responses to my first pillowcase dress.  I didn't follow at tut (which I assume means tutorial) I had a pattern I found on the internet somewhere and just worked from there.  I plan to follow one of the links that have been listed in the thread if I find the time.  Only 8 days to go, visitors arriving tomorrow to stay so I am not sure I will be able to fit it in.

Kirsten


----------



## tinkerbell3747

DMGeurts said:


> I finally just got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book... now I just need to get the Vida... even though I have no one to sew for - I just want these patterns.  Isn't that crazy???
> 
> 
> D~



D, I almost had a complete melt down this morning (Candace is my witness) when I read your post about the Vida not being in the book.  As popular as that pattern is I was in shock.  I immediately google searched and bought the pattern ASAP I should have it here in about 1.5 wks.!

THANK YOU! as I would have been totally in a rut when I finally got ready to make one.  

So Far my list for DD is:

2 rompers 
2 Summer Smocked dresses..maybe 3
1 Vida (Think I will use my Purple Tink Fabric for this one....)
1 Audrey ruffle skirt (w/appliqued tank)
1 peek a boo skirt (w/appliqued tank)
1 Felez...( I really want to do a Tiana dress for this one..got to find the fabric someplace that ships internationally)

I will order more fabrics of course that was just enough to get me started.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I love the step-sister's outfit!

I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

MommaGinger said:


> I am a long time lurker and am amazed by the beautiful clothing you guys make.  I have a question for the experts.  How would I go about fixing a mesh basket that has a hole in it.  The stroller basket on the bottom of my DD's stroller is ripped. How would I fix something like that.  Is that something I can sew or do I use some kind of faberic tape.  I called the stroller manufacturer and thy no longer make that model so I cant order a new one.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



You can probably patch it back together by sewing it. I would probably quadruple the thread or it may just rip again when you use it. Maybe you could post a pic?


----------



## ncmomof2

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing




Adorable!  I found the pattern online, but it did not say the sizes.  What size range does the pattern make?  Thanks!


----------



## Sapper383

I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.

thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

Sapper383 said:


> I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.
> 
> thanks



If you are looking for super simple...How about a Simply Sweet sundress/jumper with dark blue bodice (with a stipe of yellow rick rack down the front), light blue straps (with a bit of red rick rack ) and a yellow skirt?

I make that and add a peek a boo under skirt with an applique of Snow White.


Nice and cool and super easy to do!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

To anyone who has used the tank tops for adults at WalMart (currently for $4) what happens after washing?  How bad do they shrink?  They are 100% cotton...worried just a bit.


Thanks,

Nini


----------



## froggy33

Sapper383 said:


> I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.
> 
> thanks



I've made this.  It's the a portrait peasant dress by CarlaC.  It goes together really easily.  If you left off the white collar and didn't make a cape it would be easy peasy!


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> I hope that is not a sign of craziness, or I am really around the bend as I do it all the time.  You just have to find a little cousin, or niece, or even a cute little neighbour girl to sew for.



LOL...  Totally crazy here!    Scroll to the bottom of my thread - you''l see what I mean.  LOL



tinkerbell3747 said:


> D, I almost had a complete melt down this morning (Candace is my witness) when I read your post about the Vida not being in the book.  As popular as that pattern is I was in shock.  I immediately google searched and bought the pattern ASAP I should have it here in about 1.5 wks.!
> :



Glad I could help... LOL  Watch them retire it before I buy it - that would be my complete luck!



PiperPizzaz said:


> I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!



I just love the mickey bar (icecream cone... any sort of dessert confection) - they are my favorite machine appliques... maybe because IRL - I love dessert???  

OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.  

We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...

I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).






This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.   






THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.

The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:





Back:





Bloomers, hat and shoes:





Close-ups:





I couldn't resist the ruffles on the butt of these bloomers... LOVE THEM!!!















Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.

I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.

Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL

D~


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> To anyone who has used the tank tops for adults at WalMart (currently for $4) what happens after washing?  How bad do they shrink?  They are 100% cotton...worried just a bit.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini




I haven't used them for appliques but I have used them several times for tie dye.  They seem to not shrink much at all.


----------



## scouthawkk

Pixie dust idea for the BigGives-woot.com currently has Disney 3D fleece blankets for their kidswoot. They are there until they sell out. $3.99 plus shipping. I just picked up a Lightning McQueen, Princess and Tink/Faries one. $16.97 for 3 blankets plus shipping. Not sure how the 3D will actually work, but the blankets are 40x50, so at that price, who cares about the 3D!!!

Jen


----------



## froggy33

DMGeurts said:


> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



The Napkins/placemats are great!  LOVE this set.  It's so pretty!



chellewashere said:


> Do you hand paint the faces on?
> Saw 3 days till your trip. Have an awesomely fantastic time!!



Yep.  I just use a fabric paint. I in no way could ever do face applique "by hand"!!




DMGeurts said:


> I miss LisaZoe's big appliques...  but yours turned out so fantastic!!!  Does she have a tut for the variation of the ruffles on the side???  I finally just got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book... now I just need to get the Vida... even though I have no one to sew for - I just want these patterns.  Isn't that crazy???



She doesn't have a tut as far as I know.  I just kind of winged it.  It's really simple though.  I follow Steph's tutorial (http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/).  But if you want to add ruffles, then you don't sew the long sides to the front/back panels.  You first sew the two sides together, add the ruffles (just like on the rossetta bag), then sew the sides to the front back panel.

Clear as mud?  I should have taken pics!

I do have a daughter to sew for, but still you should see the crazy amount of patterns I have!!  Many have never even been opened or made!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.
> 
> We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers, hat and shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> D~



Beautiful and WOW!  

I love the fabrics you used, both for the linens and baby stuff.


----------



## Adi12982

sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.


AMAZING job - and by hand?  Holy Moley!



RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué


Can you post bigger pictures?  PLEASE 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  WTMTQ!
> 
> Sarah- Jane I love that Rapunzel dress, so cute!
> 
> There are so many other fabulous things that I can't even begin to mention them all!
> 
> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!



I am SO SO SO jealous of that HP fabric!



froggy33 said:


> I've made this.  It's the a portrait peasant dress by CarlaC.  It goes together really easily.  If you left off the white collar and didn't make a cape it would be easy peasy!



Gorgeous!  I need to make my DD a version of this one day.  I <3 Carla C!


----------



## jas0202

hi All!
Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.  

Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> To anyone who has used the tank tops for adults at WalMart (currently for $4) what happens after washing?  How bad do they shrink?  They are 100% cotton...worried just a bit.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini



Did you happen to notice if they had tanks in yellow? I need one to match the skirt I made for our trip.

Thanks!

Lori in east Podunk


----------



## kstgelais4

Sapper383 said:


> I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.
> 
> thanks





froggy33 said:


> I've made this.  It's the a portrait peasant dress by CarlaC.  It goes together really easily.  If you left off the white collar and didn't make a cape it would be easy peasy!



I also made a snow white dress from Carla C's portrait peasant pattern. I didn't add the collar to the dress, but rather the cape. BTW, this is beofre I added the bottom ruffle, and the bow was for her hair.


----------



## ivey_family

PiperPizzaz said:


> I love the step-sister's outfit!
> 
> I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!



Would you please share if this is hand-appliqued or a digitized file and where to find it?  Heather Sue has a cute one, but I like it with the bite taken!  I'd love it for dh!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> I've made this.  It's the a portrait peasant dress by CarlaC.  It goes together really easily.  If you left off the white collar and didn't make a cape it would be easy peasy!



That dress is amazing!! 



DMGeurts said:


> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers, hat and shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist the ruffles on the butt of these bloomers... LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~



D, that baby set is absolutely AHHHHHDORABLE!!  If your friend doesn't want it I know somebody who does!!   ME!


----------



## Granna4679

RMAmom - The romper is so cute....please post bigger pics. 

The Rapunzel dress is really great....can't believe you sewed all of that by hand....you must be a patient person!!

Great job on the HP dresses and shirts.  I bet you made that family super happy!

Tinkerbel3747 - Congrats on getting your first batch of fabrics.  I have almost all of those fabrics or have used them at one time or the other....LOVE HOBBY LOBBY!!



dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:



Great job on everything.  I especially love the Supergirl jammies....great find on the fabric for $1/yd.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



CONGRATS ON THE PHD!!!!!!  What an awesome achievement!!  Have a great trip too!  The Step dress is AWESOME!!!!  One of my all time favorites I have seen on here.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing



Cute pattern and great choice of fabrics....going to check that site out now!!  Love the dress.



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:
> 
> A camera bag and jewellery rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Lego minifig for the Give as the recipient is very much into Lego. I was a little annoyed because one of the hands is a little bit off. I think that was because I walked into the table while the machine was going (don't ask me how). The Hidden Mickey book stayed at my home since they have a copy of the book already.



Such a creative idea with the camera bag.  



PiperPizzaz said:


> I love the step-sister's outfit!
> 
> I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!



What a cute applique.  I want to know where you got it as well.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL...  Totally crazy here!    Scroll to the bottom of my thread - you''l see what I mean.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help... LOL  Watch them retire it before I buy it - that would be my complete luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the mickey bar (icecream cone... any sort of dessert confection) - they are my favorite machine appliques... maybe because IRL - I love dessert???
> 
> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.
> 
> We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~



D - YOU ROCK!!  Beautiful placemats.  I have been happily married almost 30 years but the next time I get married , you are definitely invited to my wedding so I can get a set of those too!

And that baby outfit is just precious!!!! Adorable!!!!



jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.
> 
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.



Love the water bottle holders.  What a cute idea.


----------



## NiniMorris

GlassSlippers said:


> Did you happen to notice if they had tanks in yellow? I need one to match the skirt I made for our trip.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in east Podunk



Lori, they had the tanks in 3 different spots in my WalMart.  Plus the girls sizes in the girls dept. Some print, some solids.  I only bought two to check out the sizes...didn't really notice what other colors they had.

Strange, since my WalMart NEVER has what I want!


Finally went to load a baby quilt on the machine...and my backing was a little over an inch too narrow.  Evidently, my flannel shrank a tad bot more than I thought it had!  Now, I have to go back to Joann's and get another 4 yards!  (or I could just take off the side borders of the quilt...but then it would really look stupid...as my 9 year old tells me!)


At this rate, the expected baby will be in high school before it is finished!

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

*QUESTIONS???*

1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.

2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.

3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?  

4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?


All I've done so far is applique a letter on practice cotton.  I just bought scissors today and some adhesive spray so I'd like to try to do an applique design.  Then again, my mom accidentally took my bag with the scissors so i will have to go get it from her house tomorrow.  Grrr!

Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sapper383 said:


> I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.
> 
> thanks



I bought a yellow skort. Used a navy scoop neck shirt, put a yellow ribbon down the front. Took the sleeves off and used a light blue knit to make poofy sleeves (from a pattern) and red ribbon. I think I even used the white collar from the pattern and velcro'd it in. She loved it and all the cast members told Snow White how they loved her summer gown.


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTIONS???*
> 
> 1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.
> 
> 2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.
> 
> 3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?
> 
> 4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?
> 
> 
> All I've done so far is applique a letter on practice cotton.  I just bought scissors today and some adhesive spray so I'd like to try to do an applique design.  Then again, my mom accidentally took my bag with the scissors so i will have to go get it from her house tomorrow.  Grrr!
> 
> Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.



Lets see....

I have the 780D, so we are close, 

1: I buy anything but the Singer. I think they are not the right size. Universal is fine for all, but you can certainly use the ball point for knits.

2: The designs should have a tack down or placement stitch. But I have at times used the SWAK tack down. Mostly if I am not using the hoop, or not using spray adhesive. 

3: Yes
4: You should be able to do a test of the layout. That would show you basically where your going to be stitching. The designs should also be in your book, to tell you the stitch size. 

Hope that helps some. Someone with this machine may have a bit of a different answer.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTIONS???*
> 
> 1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.
> 
> 2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.
> 
> 3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?
> 
> 4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?
> 
> 
> All I've done so far is applique a letter on practice cotton.  I just bought scissors today and some adhesive spray so I'd like to try to do an applique design.  Then again, my mom accidentally took my bag with the scissors so i will have to go get it from her house tomorrow.  Grrr!
> 
> Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.



First of all, the tack down stitch from SWAK is useful to tack down everything BEFORE you stitch.  Meaning, I use it when doing t shirts, because they like to stretch so much.  The tack down stitch keeps everything where it is supposed to be.  Some people prefer to use pins.

If you are doing an applique stitch...the designer will program it to tack the fabric down and then do a pretty stitch (like a satin stitch) around it.  There is a great tutorial on it on SWAK.

Your instruction manual with the 770 will tell you how big the pre loaded designs are.  It also comes with some additional information about the lettering as well, but you are right.  There is a big difference between the large and medium.

As for the pre loaded designs...there really aren't that great...I have yet to have one that stitched out perfectly.  If I remember correctly, there is only one applique design that is pre loaded...and I think it is a bear.  An applique design is digitized differently than a filled design, so unless you have the software (and patience) to make the changes, you are better off purchasing the design you want for the purpose you are looking for.

Hope that makes sense...my computer keyboard and I aren't exactly speaking to each other and I can't see what I am typing...so no editing my response before I hit post!  EEK!!


Nini


----------



## PiperPizzaz

ivey_family said:


> Would you please share if this is hand-appliqued or a digitized file and where to find it?  Heather Sue has a cute one, but I like it with the bite taken!  I'd love it for dh!
> 
> Regards,
> C.





Granna4679 said:


> What a cute applique.  I want to know where you got it as well.



I just did it with fusible web and regular sewing machine.


SO mad today. I made 4 tie dye mickey shirts for our friends and I switched the sizes around so the husband has the girl colors and the son has the girl colors the mom and daughter have the boy colors.  doh! Plus I am all out of dye and soda ash! Guess I know what I am doing this weekend.


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:



Love everything. DD is crazy about mermaids.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



WOW That is just beautiful. Take lots of pictures because the stepsisters are going to be all over that dress.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> Just keep sewing



Beautiful dress and love the fabric.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.



 Can I come over and play? Love all that fabric



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:



Came out great.



ivey_family said:


> Has anyone used the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan fabric for garments?  I like the one with wording and pics of characters interspersed.  I'm mainly wondering if the print is too big to use on my little girl.  She's almost 6mo, but only 11 pounds.  If anyone has used it and could point me to pics for scale, that would be appreciated!
> 
> My initial thought is the pattern above using the Pan fabric for the main body and the blue starfield coordinating fabric for the ruffles and bow.  I'd also do shorts for my boys.



I have that fabric and it is really nice. I used it to make shorts for the boys and am thinking of making some type of summer dress for DD. The wording is not that big and the fabric is so soft. I will try to post a pic of the shorts that I have finished.



DMGeurts said:


> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love it all. The colors are so beautiful and the booties are so cute They should definatly love it.



jas0202 said:


> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.



So sweet.



VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTIONS???*
> 
> 1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.
> 
> I actually use Schmetz(sp) embroidery needles.
> 
> 2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.
> 
> I've never used a placement stitch, but the the desing will first stitch out where you need to put your fabric, then it will tack it down.
> 
> 3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?
> 
> Sorry I am not sure as I have not tried this one.
> 
> 4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?
> 
> There should have been an extra manual in the box that showed all the preloaded designs and there dimensions. Unfortunately I am not good at measuring so I usually test out something first on scrap fabric if I am not sure.
> .



HTH


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Which option do you all use in the stitch era program for the regular 5x7 hoop for the Brother PE-770?  I don't see the right option.

Also, is there a way for me to shrink a design down in that program to fit my 4x4 hoop? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I finally just got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book... now I just need to get the Vida... even though I have no one to sew for - I just want these patterns.  Isn't that crazy???
> 
> D~



Well if you are crazy then I am crazy too. I actually asked for that book for Christmas even though I don't have kids to sew for (except for Big Gives I suppose).



PiperPizzaz said:


> I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!



Great job on that applique!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL...  Totally crazy here!    Scroll to the bottom of my thread - you''l see what I mean.  LOL
> 
> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.
> 
> We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~



Wow, you did a good job on the placemat/linen set and the baby set. I am sure they will appreciate these gifts!



jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.
> 
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.



I thought those were awesome when I saw them on the PTR's. You did a good job on them!



VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTIONS???*
> 
> 1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.
> 
> 2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.
> 
> 3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?
> 
> 4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?
> 
> 
> All I've done so far is applique a letter on practice cotton.  I just bought scissors today and some adhesive spray so I'd like to try to do an applique design.  Then again, my mom accidentally took my bag with the scissors so i will have to go get it from her house tomorrow.  Grrr!
> 
> Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.



I can't help you with some of the questions as I have a different model. I think ball point will be fine for embroidering on T-shirts. I usually use embroidery needles but I also do most of my work with woven fabric. I am not sure about tack down stitches since I don't use them. In terms of trying to figure out the size before you stitch something out, there should be an option for layout when you load your design or finish typing in the letters. On the 270, it is a button with a square with a dash line. If you choose that option, the embroidery arm will move to "trace" the outside dimensions of your design. In the layout, you can also move the "centre" up/down or left/right if the item isn't quite in the centre of the hoop. It has saved me many times since I am often a little bit off centre when it comes to hooping. I am glad to hear that at least you have a little bit of time with your special gift!



PiperPizzaz said:


> SO mad today. I made 4 tie dye mickey shirts for our friends and I switched the sizes around so the husband has the girl colors and the son has the girl colors the mom and daughter have the boy colors.  doh! Plus I am all out of dye and soda ash! Guess I know what I am doing this weekend.



Awww, sorry to hear about the colour mix up


----------



## evsmama30

[
OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.  

We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...

I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).






This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.   






THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.

The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:





Back:





Bloomers, hat and shoes:





Close-ups:





I couldn't resist the ruffles on the butt of these bloomers... LOVE THEM!!!















Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.

I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.

Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL

D~[/QUOTE]

D, that stuff is AMAZING!!!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

scouthawkk said:


> Pixie dust idea for the BigGives-woot.com currently has Disney 3D fleece blankets for their kidswoot. They are there until they sell out. $3.99 plus shipping. I just picked up a Lightning McQueen, Princess and Tink/Faries one. $16.97 for 3 blankets plus shipping. Not sure how the 3D will actually work, but the blankets are 40x50, so at that price, who cares about the 3D!!!
> 
> Jen



Sounds awesome!!! WOOT WOOT!!



jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.
> 
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.



THese are just so amazing!!!

Andrea - I think the SWAK stitch, is the one that goes around the edges of the hoop so you dont have to hoop the shirt. When you purchase an applique, you usually get a little step by step picture that shows you what each step should do (sometimes its still a bit confusing if you ask me!!) I use the ballpoint universal needles, and think they work fine in my machine. That little on the screen button that looks like a square will kind of outline the space your design will take up on the fabric. I hope you are having fun!!


----------



## evsmama30

oops, goofed the quotes, but awesome job on the gifts, D!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTIONS???*
> 
> 1. What needles do I buy for the PE770 -- one site I read used Organ needles and someone else said they used Universal needles purchased at Walmart.  I need some ballpoint needles to try t's.
> 
> 2.  When I buy a design and put it on the flash drive  or thumb drive or whatever that little stick is called does it automatically come with a placedown stitch and a tackdown stitch????  I ask b/c I read SWAK has a free basting stitch but I would think a design I buy would have that in it?  I'm clueless and confused.
> 
> 3.  Preloaded design ? so I hope I don't have to waste a bunch of thread trying it myself:  If I want to use the preloaded heart does it do a placement stitch so I can insert fabric and applique around the fabric?
> 
> 4. How do I know what sizes things that are preloaded stitch out in?  For example, I did a medium letter and to me it was on the small side compared to a large letter I tried.  Is there somewhere that tells the height and width of the finished letter before I try it?
> 
> 
> All I've done so far is applique a letter on practice cotton.  I just bought scissors today and some adhesive spray so I'd like to try to do an applique design.  Then again, my mom accidentally took my bag with the scissors so i will have to go get it from her house tomorrow.  Grrr!
> 
> Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.



I know you already got quite a few answers, but I will try to explain the question regarding the basting stitch vs the placement stitch vs the tackdown stitch one more time, just in case different explanations may help. 

The basting stitch on SWAK is for basting the fabric or t-shirt to the stabilizer before stitching out a design.  The designs do not come with a basting stitch.  I personally don't use a basting stitch, I pin my fabric to the stabilizer, and many others have already chimed in regarding the different ways of securing the t-shirt or fabric to the hoop.

Applique designs do come with placement stitches and tackdown stitches.

The placement stitch is the the first set of stitches that will stitch out for each part of an applique.  This is the guide as to where to place your fabric piece, making sure to cover the placement stitch. 

The tackdown stitch is the next set of stitches for each part of an applique, this tacks down the fabric that you just placed over the placement stitches, basically retracing the placement stitch.   After the tackdown stitches, you trim the fabric as close as possible around the tackdown stitch without cutting the stitches.  To do this I remove my hoop from the machine, but never unhoop!

Each different color of the applique should have a placement stitch and then a tackdown stitch.  For a simple mickey head (one color) there would just be one placement stitch step and one tackdown stitch step.  Next would be the satin stitches to cover the edge of the fabric and the tackdown stitches.  

On more complicated designs you may have many sets of placement stitches and tackdown stitches, to stitch down all the different pieces of applique fabric.  Once all those are done, most designs will then go on to do all of the satin stitches and/or decorative stitches as needed.

HTH.


----------



## froggy33

Adi12982 said:


> Gorgeous!  I need to make my DD a version of this one day.  I <3 Carla C!





Diz-Mommy said:


> That dress is amazing!!



Thanks!  It really is quite easy, especially since it's a CarlaC pattern.  The only thing I would have done differently is to gather the under skirt slightly (it's just sewed under the yellow ruffle - not all the way up).  I think it would look fuller and more like an actual underskirt.



Granna4679 said:


> CONGRATS ON THE PHD!!!!!!  What an awesome achievement!!  Have a great trip too!  The Step dress is AWESOME!!!!  One of my all time favorites I have seen on here.



Thanksand Thanks!!  I am really proud - I just don't know what I want to do now!!



miprender said:


> WOW That is just beautiful. Take lots of pictures because the stepsisters are going to be all over that dress.



I'm excited!  They always have the best interactions.  I made sure to add lucifer this time!


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Which option do you all use in the stitch era program for the regular 5x7 hoop for the Brother PE-770?  I don't see the right option.
> 
> Also, is there a way for me to shrink a design down in that program to fit my 4x4 hoop?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I just use one of the other vertical brother 5x7 (I think they're like 5.1x7.1 or something close).  It really has no effect on the design other than to give you guidance so you don't make them too big.

Just open the digitized PES design in SEU and then you can select the whole thing and resize it.  And you can move it around and add names and such.  Then just re-export it as a PES, BUT remember to save it as a different name, otherwise you overwrite the purchased design.

Good luck!


----------



## VBAndrea

sarah-jane said:


> Hello again,
> Seeking moral support! Exhausted and stressed from sewing ribbon by hand.  I'm the hapless mom who posted a while back that I was going to try to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter as BBB doesn't have them as an option for her 4th birthday (the trip to the boutique is her gift from Dad and I).  Well, I'm not a great seamstress so it isn't a copy of Disney's version - it is my own "inspired by Disney" version. I do not have a machine so it is sewn by hand starting with an existing pink easter dress from superstore. Just for those curious -Total cost ended up being $34.00 including the crown and shoes I picked up at Disney store.


Beautiful!  I can't believe you did that by hand!  How smart to start with a preexisting dress.



RMAMom said:


> Made Carla's romper for my grandson, it was really quick and easy to put together. The appliqué is from Heather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reversible side. I'm not sure I like the fabric but I love that potato head appliqué


Both look great thought I have to add that bigger pics are in order next time!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of recent things I did for a Big Give.  The family is going to the WWOHP and are huge HP fans!  My older kids are also huge HP fans so I jumped at the chance to do these!


Fabulous job and the girls look great in the dresses.  You must have gone through a lot of thread for the t's for the boys!  They are going to get so much attention in those outfits.



Blyssfull said:


> I*Congrats!!!! *on the new machine Andrea. I can't wait to see your creations. I had NO IDEA you did all those by hand. Boy, that brings a whole new level of respect and inspiration.


Thanks!  I still love doing the huge appliques so my "by hand" days are not over.  None of them ever turn out perfect though, and I hate doing t's by hand or anything small.  I really wanted the machine for BG's so my work can look more professional and I can broaden my horizon's as to what I can sign up for.



dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:


The mermaid is my absolute favorite -- I just love the applique!  It's adorabale.  And the SS is fabulous too -- pretty fabric and applique.  Good find on the jammie fabric!  (And sorry -- I had to eliminate some pics b/c I'm way over my limit of 25!)



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


CONGRATS on the PhD.!!!!!!  Working part time should be easier than completing a dissertation, plus you'll get paid!

I love how you did the Thing applique on a zebra shirt -- looks sooo cool!

And you Steps outfit is awesome!  I did all three steps on the front of my dd's and put Lucifer on the back and Cinderella really liked Lucifer.  I can guarantee whoever sees you dd first will drag her from her chair to see the other steps.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing


Absolutely adorable!  Love your fabrics and the style of the dress is so cute.



ttfn0205 said:


> EYE SPY question
> 
> I made 2 this weekend.  1 seems to have to much and one not enough as far as the beads.  Having never seen one and being very visual... is there a
> an appropriate amount of beads to a aprx measurement of bag?


I never measure but I can tell you I buy a 32 oz.  bag of pellets and use almost one-half the bag of pellets for each eye spy bag.  So out of one bag of pellets I make two eye spy bags and have a wee bit left over.  I will try to measure next time!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.
> 
> First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!


Awesome fabric!  I have something very similar to the butterflies only is kitties.  I made a stripwork  twirl skirt for dd with mine and now that I have a machine I can finally get around to making a shirt!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:
> 
> A camera bag and jewellery rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Lego minifig for the Give as the recipient is very much into Lego. I was a little annoyed because one of the hands is a little bit off. I think that was because I walked into the table while the machine was going (don't ask me how). The Hidden Mickey book stayed at my home since they have a copy of the book already.


I especially love the camera bag and can't believe how awesome your lego figure turned out!  I can't even imagine what it takes to digitize!



PiperPizzaz said:


> I finally have something to add. I made an ice cream bar shirt for my DS. I used the coffee filter on the back trick and it worked great!


Adorable!  What is the coffee filter trick????  I've never heard of that.  I assume you use it as stabilizer?



DMGeurts said:


> LOL...  Totally crazy here!  Scroll to the bottom of my thread - you''l see what I mean.  LOL
> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.  We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~


WOW!!!!!  Absolutely amazing work!  I LOVE those baby shoes!!!!



jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.
> 
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.


I know I commented on the BG board, but have to comment here as well b/c I am so impressed!  I especially adore the Star Wars set (and I don't even like Star Wars!).


----------



## VBAndrea

THANK YOU!

Thank you to Sally, Nini, Kim, PurpleEars, Wendy and Ellen (and anyone else I may have forget) for help in answering my questions.  You girls are the greatest!

I didn't see anything about the sizes of the appliques so I will see if I have the second book and look in there (I know there were a few books but I thought one was just a Spanish manual) and I now know what those squares mean thanks to you all -- I guess I need to do a better job of reading my manual.  I was just excited to try something!

My local Sew Vac is supposed to sell Floriani stabilizer and I so hope they have it in stock b/c I know my dd will be sensitive to other cut aways and it's probably ideal for BG recipients as well.

Thank you all for explaining the basting stitch -- I was confused thinking it was the same as a placement stitch.

FYI: ENABLER ALERT:
T's are on sale at AC Moore (just kid and adult sizes) for $3 but I got an e-mail coupon for 20% regular and sale prices for Fri and Sat plus any military needs to ask for a discount as well for another 10% off -- you have to remember to ask for the discount as they don't offer it unless you ask.  I usually forget to ask!

T's are also on sale at Target -- $4 this week.  I got two t's and a spaghetti strap tank fo dd in some really neat colors -- better than you generic t's at ACMoore.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

DMGeurts said:


> LOL...  Totally crazy here!    Scroll to the bottom of my thread - you''l see what I mean.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help... LOL  Watch them retire it before I buy it - that would be my complete luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the mickey bar (icecream cone... any sort of dessert confection) - they are my favorite machine appliques... maybe because IRL - I love dessert???
> 
> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.
> 
> We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers, hat and shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist the ruffles on the butt of these bloomers... LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~



I LOVE THIS!! sorry for the caps...actually not cause if I could see you in person I would shout it out...this is GORGEOUS!  I hope it fits not doubt she is going to love it!

In other news...I got my book yesterday! I love it.. can't wait to get started.


----------



## T-rox

i got my kaufmann/dr suess/grinch fabric in yesterday at it is *delicious. *almost cant wait to start on it


----------



## Blyssfull

*Quick Question*

When making the insulated bottle holders... where do you find the insulation that goes inside? I've looked up online and what I found was called Insu-Brite..but I can't find it in stores... Is this an online only item?

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> I had a very productive day today.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> This Simply Sweet turned out bigger than I anticipated.  I am going to have to tuck it away to give to my niece next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece who is crazy about mermaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supergirl pajamas that I made the $1 a yard fabric that I bought last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes with this skirt I made last month using some scraps:


Love the colors / fabrics on the simply sweets.  The Supergirl PJs were a great idea and the minnie skirt looks very comfy.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


First off Congratulations on finishing your dissertation.  
The Thing1 outfit is really cute and the boxy bag looks really nice.  Your Vida is FANTASTIC.  Your daughter will be a big hit at dinner with the step sisters.  



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Ladies!  I know that it has been FOREVER since I posted!!  Sorry, I always lurk and you always inspire me.
> 
> I just had to post my new FAVORITE PATTERN of ALL TIME!!
> 
> I made this dress with my favorite Me & My Sister fabric (which I am nearly out of).  It goes together great and is not time-consuming (minus the handmade bias).  There is an option for an extra godet in the back, and next time I think I will add it, but I was running out of pink.
> 
> Hope you enjoy...oh, it's the Miley pattern and I got it from FF&L.
> 
> Just keep sewing


This is so pretty.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I got my Hobby Lobby order today!  At the last possible minute the PO called to say it was all finally here.
> 
> First order of business - Share with my Disboutiqer Freinds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on  and in a sewing drought no more!  Whoot whoot!


Lots of pretty fabrics, can't wait to see what you make.  By the way, where do you live?



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have a project to share from a recent Big Give:
> 
> A camera bag and jewellery rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Lego minifig for the Give as the recipient is very much into Lego. I was a little annoyed because one of the hands is a little bit off. I think that was because I walked into the table while the machine was going (don't ask me how). The Hidden Mickey book stayed at my home since they have a copy of the book already.


I commented over on the Big Give board but wanted to say again that you did a great job on the bag and jewellery rolls.  I really like your Lego figure and I can't see any flaws.  



DMGeurts said:


> OK - finally - I have pictures to post... not Disney related, but trip related.
> 
> We leave for the Netherlands in less than 2 weeks for my BIL and future SIL's wedding, I was stumped for weeks about what to make for their wedding gift - I finally heard back from future SIL about 2 weeks ago with what she wanted...
> 
> I didn't photograph everything, because there is a lot.  What I did is 8 placemat frames, 8 reversible placemat inserts, 8 matching napkins for each of the two fabrics I used, and 1 tablerunner that matches the placemats (frame and reversible insert).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a better representation of the actual color - it's very vibrant and rich... just gorgeous fabric.  And, just in case you are curious... all of the fabric for the entire gift cost about $120 and it took me 3 full days to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THen my future SIL's only sister had a baby last November, and I wanted to bring a gift for her too... I wasn't sure what to make, and then I found this fabric, and I just knew what it was going to be.
> 
> The whole set - front - this photo is the truest representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with how this set turned out...  Now - a: I hope it fits and b: I hope she likes it.
> 
> I have a few more gifts to make - but I am waiting for my walking foot to be delivered...  I plan to do luggage tags for the rest of future SIL's family - they are huge travelers - so I thought that would be fun.
> 
> Oh - and note to those of you that are my friends on FB...  these pictures will not be posted there until we are back from the wedding... don't want to ruin the surprise for future SIL - even though I am dying to share.  LOL
> 
> D~


The placemats are really pretty, that is a great wedding present.  The set for the little girl is SOOOO cute.  I'm glad those fabrics were speaking to you!  That was very nice of you to make that for your new SIL's sister.


----------



## snubie

Blyssfull said:


> *Quick Question*
> 
> When making the insulated bottle holders... where do you find the insulation that goes inside? I've looked up online and what I found was called Insu-Brite..but I can't find it in stores... Is this an online only item?
> 
> Thanks for the insight!



I have seen it at Joann's.  Usually it is with the other on the bolt interfacings.


----------



## babynala

jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Just a quick drive-by post to share some stuff I did for two recent big gives.  Life is crazy here...I'm teaching three classes this quarter and not adjusting very well!  So much beautiful stuff lately!  Way TMTQ, but I've been lurking when I get a spare second.
> 
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.


Love 'em.  The Star Wars set is really cute.  



NiniMorris said:


> Finally went to load a baby quilt on the machine...and my backing was a little over an inch too narrow.  Evidently, my flannel shrank a tad bot more than I thought it had!  Now, I have to go back to Joann's and get another 4 yards!  (or I could just take off the side borders of the quilt...but then it would really look stupid...as my 9 year old tells me!)
> 
> At this rate, the expected baby will be in high school before it is finished!
> 
> Nini


At least you know your 9 year old doesn't have a problem expressing her opinion.  That stinks that you have to buy more flannel.  My Joann's had a few of the 50% coupons in the flyer at the store so be sure to get one if you have already used yours.  I don't think that flannel is on sale this week.  Can't wait to see the finished set.  



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful things being posted -- will try to go back and quote.  Wish I could say I was busy with my new machine, but sadly it's been yard work and laundry and crap.


I saw that you got lots of great answers to your questions but I wanted to say good luck with the embroidery machine.  I'm sure you'll be whipping stuff up in no time.  



PiperPizzaz said:


> SO mad today. I made 4 tie dye mickey shirts for our friends and I switched the sizes around so the husband has the girl colors and the son has the girl colors the mom and daughter have the boy colors.  doh! Plus I am all out of dye and soda ash! Guess I know what I am doing this weekend.


Oh, that really stinks!!!



froggy33 said:


> I just use one of the other vertical brother 5x7 (I think they're like 5.1x7.1 or something close).  It really has no effect on the design other than to give you guidance so you don't make them too big.
> 
> Just open the digitized PES design in SEU and then you can select the whole thing and resize it.  And you can move it around and add names and such.  Then just re-export it as a PES, BUT remember to save it as a different name, otherwise you overwrite the purchased design.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the SEU tips.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

babynala said:


> This is so pretty.
> 
> 
> Lots of pretty fabrics, can't wait to see what you make.  By the way, where do you live?



I live in the Cayman Islands - the big island Grand Cayman home to 7 mile beach!


----------



## babynala

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I live in the Cayman Islands - the big island Grand Cayman home to 7 mile beach!


OK, I guess living in paradise  is a fair trade for not having any fabric stores to shop at.


----------



## T-rox

Blyssfull said:


> *Quick Question*
> 
> When making the insulated bottle holders... where do you find the insulation that goes inside? I've looked up online and what I found was called Insu-Brite..but I can't find it in stores... Is this an online only item?
> 
> Thanks for the insight!



i agree with snubie.  it is someone in joanns where u would not expect it


----------



## T-rox

somewhere, not someone.
baby brain


----------



## hivemama

I have made a bunch of outfits for my kids, and now i need ideas for me! Anyone have anything Disney themed they wear that still makes you look like a grown up?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Blyssfull said:


> *Quick Question*
> 
> When making the insulated bottle holders... where do you find the insulation that goes inside? I've looked up online and what I found was called Insu-Brite..but I can't find it in stores... Is this an online only item?
> 
> Thanks for the insight!



If you shop Joann's, they keep it behind the counter with the interfacing. I got a bag of it at a quilt store. And it is called Insu-Brite.


----------



## angeque143

QUESTION

I am sure it has been posted somewhere before but I am looking for directions to make the Eye Spy bags...These are supposedly good for Eva who has sensory issues. Traditional toys have been destroyed due to her chewing and saliva...I am going to have to make this super strong though. 

Also any tips in sewing them would be great I am worried that my machine cant handle it. I am not that experienced so if I need special needles too please let me know. I am so clueless!!LOL

Thanks so much!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

hivemama said:


> I have made a bunch of outfits for my kids, and now i need ideas for me! Anyone have anything Disney themed they wear that still makes you look like a grown up?



TeresaJoy made a snow white inspired outfit. She wore yellow capris with a navy top, and put sleeves in SW. There have been quite a few handbag makers here, with the minnie theme. Oh, someone just posted a black dress with the ruffle being the minnie dot.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

babynala said:


> OK, I guess living in paradise  is a fair trade for not having any fabric stores to shop at.



Its such a pain actually. I have to import everything and its $$$.  Would I trade the beach for a local Joanns, Hobby Lobby, and Hancocks - In a heart beat!

I keep telling hubby I am ready to move back home (long story short - I was born and raised in NYC :  My mom's from Brooklyn, my dad is from Grand Cayman ..as is my hubby. I grew up on Staten Island)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to  live in Orlando or West Palm Beach for obvious reasons...to be close to THE mouse and have 100's of fabric stores in driving distance....depending on how much I want to spend in gas....

Gas here is USD$7.50 p/gallon


----------



## PiperPizzaz

VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  What is the coffee filter trick????  I've never heard of that.  I assume you use it as stabilizer?



Yeah, you just iron it flat and stick it underneath, then rip it off when you are done. I tried it originally without and had to rip the whole stick off and make a new one. It made a huge difference. Didn't get that rippling you can get with the knit fabric.



Everyones stuff is so cute! Love all the water bottle holders!!!! 

purple- that lego thing my DS would die over!

D-Those ruffle pants from that set are TOO stinkin cute!


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> CONGRATS on the PhD.!!!!!!  Working part time should be easier than completing a dissertation, plus you'll get paid!



I've been pretty lucky in that I am in a research science field (I'm technically in pathology) and so I've been getting paid for the last 7 years while at school!  but now that I have my PhD, even going part time I get paid the same.  Whenever I have to get a "real job" I'll make more, which would be lovely. Although I can't decide what's better more money or 2 days off a week!!



hivemama said:


> I have made a bunch of outfits for my kids, and now i need ideas for me! Anyone have anything Disney themed they wear that still makes you look like a grown up?



I posted this not too long ago.  It's using this pattern from ycmt.com: https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...irt-Women-and-Junior-Sizes-6-Sizes-in-all.htm . It's essentially just a pillowcase dress.  and I added an applique of Rapunzel.  I've also made some other tanks, and then some appliqued Ts, but I don't have pics of those.  I'm not really too worried about them looking grown up though!!  HA!


----------



## 1308Miles

Hi ladies...I feel like it's been so long since I've posted (but, I swear, I've been following along and admiring all of your creations! ) Loving those Stepsisters Vidas, the lilac baby ensemble, the water bottle coolers (is there a pattern for that?), the ruffled halter top, the boxy bag... WTMTQ! I've been really busy lately trying to re-landscape our yard that was absolutely destroyed by this past winter's wrath. However, there's ALWAYS time to bust out the sewing machine and de-stress.  In between all the landscaping, I sneak out to JoAnns and buy fabric. I used to belong to a message board way back in the day when I started quilting. Whenever you bought a bunch of fabric, they called it having a Stash Enhancement Experience (or S.E.x.) Thought that was hilarious (but probably inappropriate for a family Disney board.)  


Here are a few little projects:
classic Minnie dress for DD1. Now that she has this dress, I told DH we need another trip to WDW. LOVELOVELOVE the Precious pattern! It definitely wasn't as difficult as I had anticipated.





A sunhat I made for DD for our trip to Naples (FL.) 




Here's my little beach baby modeling it on Sanibel Island:





A sunhat I made for DS6.





Rosetta bag that I made as a carry-on for our trip to Naples (got stopped so many times in the airport asking where I got it!)




closeup of the frayed fabric rosette (i LOVE these...I put them on everything now!)





Another little sundress for DD...again, need to plan a trip so she can wear it!





Mickey-inspired crayon rollup for DS





and lastly, PJs for DS. As he was going to bed one night, he gasps and says, "Mommy! I forgot tomorrow was PJ day at school! Can you make me some Bears PJs to wear?" How can I say no to big, beautiful green eyes and freckles? I stayed up all night long making these but the end result (and seeing his sweet face in the morning) was SO worth it!


----------



## hivemama

I posted this not too long ago.  It's using this pattern from ycmt.com: https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...irt-Women-and-Junior-Sizes-6-Sizes-in-all.htm . It's essentially just a pillowcase dress.  and I added an applique of Rapunzel.  I've also made some other tanks, and then some appliqued Ts, but I don't have pics of those.  I'm not really too worried about them looking grown up though!!  HA!





[/QUOTE]

Love it! I want "fun" outfits, but I keep looking at the disney prints out thinking "I'll look ridiculous if I wear that." I could definitely do a pillowcase top inspired by minnie or princesses! Thanks! Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> I just use one of the other vertical brother 5x7 (I think they're like 5.1x7.1 or something close).  It really has no effect on the design other than to give you guidance so you don't make them too big.
> 
> Just open the digitized PES design in SEU and then you can select the whole thing and resize it.  And you can move it around and add names and such.  Then just re-export it as a PES, BUT remember to save it as a different name, otherwise you overwrite the purchased design.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much!  I'll have to give it a whirl and see if I can figure it out.  By the way, I LOVE your 1900 Park Fare outfit!!!  Did you paint the faces on?



Does anyone know where I can find a good pattern for a kindle cover?  Preferably the one that is more like a book.  I just got a kindle for mother's day so I would like to have a cover for it.  TIA!


----------



## mphalens

hivemama said:


> I have made a bunch of outfits for my kids, and now i need ideas for me! Anyone have anything Disney themed they wear that still makes you look like a grown up?



I'm planning on making myself some upcycled decoupage jeans/jean capris for our trip ... I've been collecting princess materials and minnie & mickey too... I also bought the SisBoom Meaghan peasant dress/top pattern from YCMT.com to make myself a dress or two ... And I'm envisioning a couple of skirts, but nothing concrete yet  I'm still on the lookout for other ideas too though ... 



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...I feel like it's been so long since I've posted (but, I swear, I've been following along and admiring all of your creations! ) Loving those Stepsisters Vidas, the lilac baby ensemble, the water bottle coolers (is there a pattern for that?), the ruffled halter top, the boxy bag... WTMTQ! I've been really busy lately trying to re-landscape our yard that was absolutely destroyed by this past winter's wrath. However, there's ALWAYS time to bust out the sewing machine and de-stress.  In between all the landscaping, I sneak out to JoAnns and buy fabric. I used to belong to a message board way back in the day when I started quilting. Whenever you bought a bunch of fabric, they called it having a Stash Enhancement Experience (or S.E.x.) Thought that was hilarious (but probably inappropriate for a family Disney board.)
> 
> 
> Here are a few little projects:
> classic Minnie dress for DD1. Now that she has this dress, I told DH we need another trip to WDW. LOVELOVELOVE the Precious pattern! It definitely wasn't as difficult as I had anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DD for our trip to Naples (FL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little beach baby modeling it on Sanibel Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DS6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta bag that I made as a carry-on for our trip to Naples (got stopped so many times in the airport asking where I got it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the frayed fabric rosette (i LOVE these...I put them on everything now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another little sundress for DD...again, need to plan a trip so she can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey-inspired crayon rollup for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, PJs for DS. As he was going to bed one night, he gasps and says, "Mommy! I forgot tomorrow was PJ day at school! Can you make me some Bears PJs to wear?" How can I say no to big, beautiful green eyes and freckles? I stayed up all night long making these but the end result (and seeing his sweet face in the morning) was SO worth it!



Love all of it!  What hat pattern did you use?  My boys love their hats so I'm always on the lookout for good patterns (were they easy to make?) ... 
I so wish I had a girl to make cute Minnie dresses for!!!!  
But I had to quote you when I saw those pajamas!   My boys would go GAGA for those!!!!  DH was born in Chicago so my boys had no choice but to be Bears fans (they're also Patriots fans b/c I'm from RI  )... they would LOVE pajamas like those!!!!  What pattern did you use???  And I bow down that you made those in a night before school the next day!


----------



## froggy33

hivemama said:


> Love it! I want "fun" outfits, but I keep looking at the disney prints out thinking "I'll look ridiculous if I wear that." I could definitely do a pillowcase top inspired by minnie or princesses! Thanks! Anyone else have ideas?



Thanks!  That pattern is easy peasy!!  I made the binding, but you could just buy some and it would be even easier!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks so much!  I'll have to give it a whirl and see if I can figure it out.  By the way, I LOVE your 1900 Park Fare outfit!!!  Did you paint the faces on?



You bet!  And yes, I did paint the faces on.  There is NO WAY I could do that by hand.
I found myself pretty rusty in doing just the regular satin stitching!


----------



## mphalens

QUESTION:

Has anyone ever made the Amy Butler Anna Tunic pattern?  If so, easy?  hard?  Did you like it?  It looks really cute and I love that it can be made longer for a dress, etc ... but I can't decide if I could handle it ...

Also if you've ever shopped on SewBaby (or seen them elsewhere) does anyone have experience with the Sew Serendipity Book or the Fashion Formula Skirts Patterns book???

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## 1308Miles

mphalens said:


> Love all of it!  What hat pattern did you use?  My boys love their hats so I'm always on the lookout for good patterns (were they easy to make?) ...
> I so wish I had a girl to make cute Minnie dresses for!!!!
> But I had to quote you when I saw those pajamas!   My boys would go GAGA for those!!!!  DH was born in Chicago so my boys had no choice but to be Bears fans (they're also Patriots fans b/c I'm from RI  )... they would LOVE pajamas like those!!!!  What pattern did you use???  And I bow down that you made those in a night before school the next day!



Thank you! I used the Reversible Bucket Hat pattern from ycmt. I found that fantastic madras plaid at JoAnn's for something like $15/yd but I had a coupon and paid $7.50/yd! LOL...my DS LOVES da Bears because my husband LOVES da Bears!  He's a huge Walter Payton fan, so, like your boys, my DS had no choice but to become a Bears fan. I used Carla C's Easy Fit pants pattern for the bottoms and her Bowling Shirt pattern for the top (both found at ycmt...can you tell I'm a fan?) I started the project at 8:30 pm and finished at 2:30 am. I'm such a sucker for my kids!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  That pattern is easy peasy!!  I made the binding, but you could just buy some and it would be even easier!
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!  And yes, I did paint the faces on.  There is NO WAY I could do that by hand.
> I found myself pretty rusty in doing just the regular satin stitching!



Have fun on your trip!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Its such a pain actually. I have to import everything and its $$$.  Would I trade the beach for a local Joanns, Hobby Lobby, and Hancocks - In a heart beat!
> 
> I keep telling hubby I am ready to move back home (long story short - I was born and raised in NYC :  My mom's from Brooklyn, my dad is from Grand Cayman ..as is my hubby. I grew up on Staten Island)
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to  live in Orlando or West Palm Beach for obvious reasons...to be close to THE mouse and have 100's of fabric stores in driving distance....depending on how much I want to spend in gas....
> 
> Gas here is USD$7.50 p/gallon



My cousing lived in the islands for many years. It's terrible that I can't remember where. But she and her husband ended up moving back, there home had been wiped out by hurricans so many times, they couldn't afford to live there any more. She also so, when she had to go to the Dr., you needed to make a trip out it. Becuase it was on the next island and you have to fly over. I think I could give it shot!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Isn't this a cute pattern? McCalls 6316. I think I'm going to make the blue one Jasmine. The center panel will be in a tan of peach flesh fabric. I'm not sure about the zipper tho'. If I put it down the back, she'd have trouble if she had to go to the ladies room. I wonder if a side zipper would work?


----------



## RMAMom

angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am sure it has been posted somewhere before but I am looking for directions to make the Eye Spy bags...These are supposedly good for Eva who has sensory issues. Traditional toys have been destroyed due to her chewing and saliva...I am going to have to make this super strong though.
> 
> Also any tips in sewing them would be great I am worried that my machine cant handle it. I am not that experienced so if I need special needles too please let me know. I am so clueless!!LOL
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Actually, if you go back in this thread a few pages Andrea posted a tutorial with pictures just about a week or so ago.


----------



## mphalens

1308Miles said:


> Thank you! I used the Reversible Bucket Hat pattern from ycmt. I found that fantastic madras plaid at JoAnn's for something like $15/yd but I had a coupon and paid $7.50/yd! LOL...my DS LOVES da Bears because my husband LOVES da Bears!  He's a huge Walter Payton fan, so, like your boys, my DS had no choice but to become a Bears fan. I used Carla C's Easy Fit pants pattern for the bottoms and her Bowling Shirt pattern for the top (both found at ycmt...can you tell I'm a fan?) I started the project at 8:30 pm and finished at 2:30 am. I'm such a sucker for my kids!




Awesome!  I have Carla C's easy fits and bowling shirt patterns!  I never would have thought to do pj's with them together!  SO COOL!


----------



## billwendy

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I live in the Cayman Islands - the big island Grand Cayman home to 7 mile beach!



Ohhh, I love the Cayman Islands!!! We stopped there once on a cruise, and had fun snorkeling right near the cruise ship drop off!! A little restaurant with a red roof???LOTS of Parrot fish - my FAVORITE!!!!!!



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am sure it has been posted somewhere before but I am looking for directions to make the Eye Spy bags...These are supposedly good for Eva who has sensory issues. Traditional toys have been destroyed due to her chewing and saliva...I am going to have to make this super strong though.
> 
> Also any tips in sewing them would be great I am worried that my machine cant handle it. I am not that experienced so if I need special needles too please let me know. I am so clueless!!LOL
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I would be VERY cautious and really wouldnt recommend an Eye Spy Bag for a child who craves input through chewing. If she did happen to chew through the fabric or vinyl, there are so many things she could choke on. Could be very very scarey. Have you looked into some chewy tubes for her or P's and Q's? I would also ask her OT to go over her sensory diet with you to provide more activities that provide proprioceptive input - seems like she is craving it!


----------



## PurpleEars

1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...I feel like it's been so long since I've posted (but, I swear, I've been following along and admiring all of your creations! ) Loving those Stepsisters Vidas, the lilac baby ensemble, the water bottle coolers (is there a pattern for that?), the ruffled halter top, the boxy bag... WTMTQ! I've been really busy lately trying to re-landscape our yard that was absolutely destroyed by this past winter's wrath. However, there's ALWAYS time to bust out the sewing machine and de-stress.  In between all the landscaping, I sneak out to JoAnns and buy fabric. I used to belong to a message board way back in the day when I started quilting. Whenever you bought a bunch of fabric, they called it having a Stash Enhancement Experience (or S.E.x.) Thought that was hilarious (but probably inappropriate for a family Disney board.)
> 
> 
> Here are a few little projects:
> classic Minnie dress for DD1. Now that she has this dress, I told DH we need another trip to WDW. LOVELOVELOVE the Precious pattern! It definitely wasn't as difficult as I had anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little beach baby modeling it on Sanibel Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DS6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta bag that I made as a carry-on for our trip to Naples (got stopped so many times in the airport asking where I got it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the frayed fabric rosette (i LOVE these...I put them on everything now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another little sundress for DD...again, need to plan a trip so she can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey-inspired crayon rollup for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, PJs for DS. As he was going to bed one night, he gasps and says, "Mommy! I forgot tomorrow was PJ day at school! Can you make me some Bears PJs to wear?" How can I say no to big, beautiful green eyes and freckles? I stayed up all night long making these but the end result (and seeing his sweet face in the morning) was SO worth it!



Looks like you have been busy. Everything you made look awesome. I hope your son had lots of fun on PJ day with that special PJ.



SallyfromDE said:


> Isn't this a cute pattern? McCalls 6316. I think I'm going to make the blue one Jasmine. The center panel will be in a tan of peach flesh fabric. I'm not sure about the zipper tho'. If I put it down the back, she'd have trouble if she had to go to the ladies room. I wonder if a side zipper would work?



A side zipper should work. Good luck with the mods.



hivemama said:


> I have made a bunch of outfits for my kids, and now i need ideas for me! Anyone have anything Disney themed they wear that still makes you look like a grown up?



Ok, here are a few samples of some grown up Disney wear:
The Minnie dress I posted earlier in the week:




A Disney-inspired Meagan dress (with the embroidery on the hem):




A Disney-inspired music skirt:




A Marlo top with sleeves for a Big Give:




A few Patricia tunics for Big Gives:

















Hopefully some of them will inspire you...(maybe you are sorry that you asked for pictures!) 

And to all those who commented on the Lego camera bag - thanks for your kind words. It was a lot of fun to put it together. The digitizing was pretty easy since it was filled in. I tried the applique route but it just didn't work well with a 4x4 hoop. I hope the recipient will enjoy using it!


----------



## Disney Yooper

hivemama said:


> Love it! I want "fun" outfits, but I keep looking at the disney prints out thinking "I'll look ridiculous if I wear that." I could definitely do a pillowcase top inspired by minnie or princesses! Thanks! Anyone else have ideas?



I am having fun looking through the disboutiquers photobucket account.  I found this Minnie cute halter that I want to attempt for myself and my adult daughters.  I have the same concerns about looking silly but I also want to have fun!

ETA:  This halter outfit would be cute for an adult as well.  Not sure if it was made for one or not from the picture.


----------



## jas0202

Blyssfull said:


> *Quick Question*
> 
> When making the insulated bottle holders... where do you find the insulation that goes inside? I've looked up online and what I found was called Insu-Brite..but I can't find it in stores... Is this an online only item?
> 
> Thanks for the insight!



I used insul-brite, and it was at Joann's here in Nebraska.  It wasn't with the rest of the interfacings and such though...I had to ask. It was over in a separate place with the duck canvas and some other specialty stuff.  I can't remember the price, but don't remember it being insanely expensive...of course I had a 40% off coupon.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

So many adorable things!  The Lady Tremaine and Steps Vida!  LOVE IT!!! She will get so much attention at dinner at 1900 PF!!

Love the sweet green/yellow/purple baby outfit! 

Love Snow White!  Love the bears pjs!!



jas0202 said:


> hi All!
> Anyway, I did two sets of water bottles for two different Big Give families.  These went together really quickly and were so fun to do!  They were my first two Big Gives EVER and it was such a wonderful experience.  Once my head gets above water again, I'm looking forward to doing more.



I LOVE THEM!!!  What pattern did you use?  I want to make some for my kids for school next year! Also, where did you get the SW's font???



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I live in the Cayman Islands - the big island Grand Cayman home to 7 mile beach!



Color me green with jealousy!!!


----------



## mkwj

1308Miles said:


> I LOVE This Dress.  SOOOO Cute



Is the bowling shirt hard to do?  I have never done sleeves before, but the description with pictures on YCMT are usually pretty specific.


----------



## jas0202

1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...I feel like it's been so long since I've posted (but, I swear, I've been following along and admiring all of your creations! ) Loving those Stepsisters Vidas, the lilac baby ensemble, *the water bottle coolers (is there a pattern for that?)*, the ruffled halter top, the boxy bag... WTMTQ! I've been really busy lately trying to re-landscape our yard that was absolutely destroyed by this past winter's wrath. However, there's ALWAYS time to bust out the sewing machine and de-stress.  In between all the landscaping, I sneak out to JoAnns and buy fabric. I used to belong to a message board way back in the day when I started quilting. Whenever you bought a bunch of fabric, they called it having a Stash Enhancement Experience (or S.E.x.) Thought that was hilarious (but probably inappropriate for a family Disney board.)





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I LOVE THEM!!!  What pattern did you use?  I want to make some for my kids for school next year! Also, where did you get the SW's font???



I more or less went with this pattern:
http://pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/
I used polypro web for the straps for a little more "sturdiness" and also made them adjustable so they could be carried cross body or over one shoulder.  I also skipped the quilting part and just tacked the insul brite down in the seams and thought it was secure enough.

The star wars font was downloaded for free from DaFont:
http://www.dafont.com/star-jedi.font
Then, I used Stitch Era Universal to digitize them and put them with the star wars designs.  Also...a shout out to Heather sue for those who don't already know it...she is the best digitizer EVER!  These star wars designs from her are the most efficient and the most beautiful designs that I have done so far on my new machine.  She's amazing.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I am about to throw my computer and printer out of the window....
Have a birthday invite for my dd. All i'm trying to do is print them on 4x6 note cards. Seems innocent enough! I can't get them to print correctly - start too far over etc. Have spent more hours on this than I care to admit 

Anyone have any tips? I can't start on sewing projects until this is done!!!


----------



## jas0202

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am about to throw my computer and printer out of the window....
> Have a birthday invite for my dd. All i'm trying to do is print them on 4x6 note cards. Seems innocent enough! I can't get them to print correctly - start too far over etc. Have spent more hours on this than I care to admit
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I can't start on sewing projects until this is done!!!



Sorry I am of no help with the printer...but when I do 4x6 invitations, I send them to walmart (or another one hour place) and print them for 15 cents each...


----------



## tinkerbell3747

billwendy said:


> Ohhh, I love the Cayman Islands!!! We stopped there once on a cruise, and had fun snorkeling right near the cruise ship drop off!! A little restaurant with a red roof???LOTS of Parrot fish - my FAVORITE!!!!!!



Paradise Bar and grill!  Right off the Iron shore.  That's our lunch spot when we have no cruise ships in!  We like the water trampoline!

Don't get me wrong its a beautiful place, but its one thing when your on vacation and another to Live here is all I am saying.  I do like it to a certain degree.  My kids can walk around the supermarket while I shop and everyone knows them.  I don't worry about people walking away with my kids....something I NEVER do when I am home. That's just one example.

I started my customs for our trip and will post as I complete them, Also working on another fabric order...its super late time to turn off the iron, sewing machine and lap top.


----------



## acf_1991

I LOOOOOVE this thread. I really enjoy looking at everyone's creative ideas. Officially subscribing.  
Quick question, has anyone ever attempted and succeeded to make any princess tutus? I haven't quite gotten the hang of how to post a picture but I will do my best to describe what my plan of attack is.  DD will be turning two when we take her to her first WDW trip in 2012, (still got plenty of time). I don't want to have her wear the BBB disney princess dresses because 1. they're probably very uncomfortable and she will most likely get very hot, and 2. I would very much enjoy making her very own customized princess tutus. I saw some at the Disney Store that I will attempt to use as a template (with plenty alterations). If any of you have done this before please give me ideas or post some pictures.


----------



## Blyssfull

Thanks so much guys! for answering the Insul-Brite question.

Y'all are the best. Sometimes I find it amazing that I live in "Metro Atlanta" but the only decent Joann's is on the complete other side of town. Grr! I'm hoping to make it up there tomorrow since they seem to be having a pretty good sale.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am going to ask this again just in case it was missed.  I know that happens from time to time.  Do you guys know of a good pattern for a kindle cover?  I got one for mother's day and would love to make a nice cover for it.  I think I want a cover that opens up like a book but I am open to other suggestions if you guys have one and know better.  TIA!!!


----------



## woodkins

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am about to throw my computer and printer out of the window....
> Have a birthday invite for my dd. All i'm trying to do is print them on 4x6 note cards. Seems innocent enough! I can't get them to print correctly - start too far over etc. Have spent more hours on this than I care to admit
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I can't start on sewing projects until this is done!!!



I don't know what program you are using to design and print them, but you may need to check your margins, print setup etc. If you let me know what program it is I can probably offer more help. I was a technology staff developer in a "former life" LOL.


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am going to ask this again just in case it was missed.  I know that happens from time to time.  Do you guys know of a good pattern for a kindle cover?  I got one for mother's day and would love to make a nice cover for it.  I think I want a cover that opens up like a book but I am open to other suggestions if you guys have one and know better.  TIA!!!



I used this one...http://www.etsy.com/listing/62666990/the-original-padded-nooknook


----------



## VBAndrea

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am about to throw my computer and printer out of the window....
> Have a birthday invite for my dd. All i'm trying to do is print them on 4x6 note cards. Seems innocent enough! I can't get them to print correctly - start too far over etc. Have spent more hours on this than I care to admit
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I can't start on sewing projects until this is done!!!



How about prinitng a couple on an 8.5 x 11 piece of cardstock and then using a paper cutter to cut them out.  If you don't have a paper cutter, buy one.  I use mine all the time and not just for scrapbooking.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION?

Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.

And for HEATHERSUE:

    

YOU ROCK!!!!  I just transferred the file you sent me for my BG items to my thumb drive, plugged it in, and it stitched out easy peasy and looks awesome (well, it really doesn't look awesome b/c I used scrap fabric and green thread, but if I did it for real it's beyond awesome).  I was expecting this to be a major ordeal and it wasn't.  As soon as I'm done with these BG shirts I'll be placing a P&F order for sure for my kids!


----------



## NiniMorris

So, the Princess took a very LONG morning nap and I spent my time playing with some fabric...

I am STILL working on the nursery redo for a friend.  (it is going from a storage room to a nursery for baby number 4)  So today I took some of the  scraps and played around with some bibs and burp cloths.  Note to self..DO NOT use Minky as an applique fabric!  Takes way too much fussing to get it to stitch out right and will probably need some fray check on it before all is said and done...but it does look cute.

I'm hoping to have something completed soon so I can post pictures.  

I did manage to get the last of the teacher gifts finished and wrapped (without pictures...) but I only made some key fobs.  Each kid has a minimum of 5 teachers, then Mr D has 5 therapists... I could go broke making all of them gifts like I did last year.  

On my way to Joann's to get that elusive flannel...and try to at least get the quilt on the frame today.  Tomorrow I start sewing for the beach trip that we leave for in a week...something tells me everything will not get done...oh well!


Nini


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.



The pens I use are only the purple, but the ink comes right out with a squirt of water from the water bottle I keep on my ironing board and a little light rubbing.  If I understand correctly, they need to be "erased" before hitting the detergent in the wash or they won't wash out.  Sometimes I just let them sit and it disappears on it's own before I get to it.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.



I've been enjoying all of your questions because I've been learning along with you.  I use the purple pen and it never fades on its own, but it always disappears after I squirt it with water. 

I'd like to fast forward a few weeks so you would get Stitch Era Universal and start asking questions about that. 

Question  Is there a trick to downloading Stitch Era Universal?  If I understand their website correctly I have to "choose" a dealer to download it from?  I tried and it seems to have gotten hung up.  Just want to make sure I have the procedure right before I try downloading again.


----------



## aboveH20

aboveH20 said:


> I've been enjoying all of your questions because I've been learning along with you.  I use the purple pen and it never fades on its own, but it always disappears after I squirt it with water.
> 
> I'd like to fast forward a few weeks so you would get Stitch Era Universal and start asking questions about that.
> 
> Question  Is there a trick to downloading Stitch Era Universal?  If I understand their website correctly I have to "choose" a dealer to download it from?  I tried and it seems to have gotten hung up.  Just want to make sure I have the procedure right before I try downloading again.



ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.  

QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry...I cannot help with the software issues...I have loaded and played with it and still cannot get it to save what I did with it.

I sooooo admire those who can do that!


Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on diaper bags.  Do you have a favorite pattern?  Is there any one single feature on a diaper bag you could not live without?  I am supposed to be making a diaper bag for my friend, but she has no idea what she wants and told me to surprise her. I haven't been able to find one that has all my major wants and needs, so I was wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions as to what has worked for you.


Thanks a bunch..

Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I've been enjoying all of your questions because I've been learning along with you.  I use the purple pen and it never fades on its own, but it always disappears after I squirt it with water.
> 
> I'd like to fast forward a few weeks so you would get Stitch Era Universal and start asking questions about that.
> 
> Question  Is there a trick to downloading Stitch Era Universal?  If I understand their website correctly I have to "choose" a dealer to download it from?  I tried and it seems to have gotten hung up.  Just want to make sure I have the procedure right before I try downloading again.





aboveH20 said:


> ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.
> 
> QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?



You have me ROFLing today!  

Nini - I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question... I haven't graduated to diaper bags yet.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.



I think I do it the lazy man way. I fold my shirt in half, then press it. And the I fold it from under the arms, and give it a bit of a press. The lines I use for the marks on my hoop. Then I hold it up to look at and make sure I have it straight. If it's to be like a crest on a polo, I again use the under arm as a guide, and the left side the color, then center it in that area. 



aboveH20 said:


> ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.
> 
> QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?



I downloaded it, but haven't take the time to figure it out. They do have a group at Yahoogroups.


----------



## tmh0206

quick *QUESTION*?

ON my embroidery machine (it is a brother 750D) the thread will stitch fine for a while and then shred and I have to re-thread and start again...is this because the machine hates the type of thread I am using or is it something else and what could it possibly be?  TIA for any wisdom you can share with me.


----------



## Granna4679

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Its such a pain actually. I have to import everything and its $$$.  Would I trade the beach for a local Joanns, Hobby Lobby, and Hancocks - In a heart beat!
> 
> I keep telling hubby I am ready to move back home (long story short - I was born and raised in NYC :  My mom's from Brooklyn, my dad is from Grand Cayman ..as is my hubby. I grew up on Staten Island)
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to  live in Orlando or West Palm Beach for obvious reasons...to be close to THE mouse and have 100's of fabric stores in driving distance....depending on how much I want to spend in gas....
> 
> Gas here is USD$7.50 p/gallon



I tell you what.....we can switch places for the summer.  I am in Houston and only an hour from the beach (probably not like the beach you are used to  )
so if you get homesick you could go there.  I on the other hand, will bring my sewing machine and fabric with me and enjoy your view, beach and nice atmosphere for the summer...deal??  And I won't need the $7.50 per gallon gas because I will just walk.  



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies...I feel like it's been so long since I've posted (but, I swear, I've been following along and admiring all of your creations! ) Loving those Stepsisters Vidas, the lilac baby ensemble, the water bottle coolers (is there a pattern for that?), the ruffled halter top, the boxy bag... WTMTQ! I've been really busy lately trying to re-landscape our yard that was absolutely destroyed by this past winter's wrath. However, there's ALWAYS time to bust out the sewing machine and de-stress.  In between all the landscaping, I sneak out to JoAnns and buy fabric. I used to belong to a message board way back in the day when I started quilting. Whenever you bought a bunch of fabric, they called it having a Stash Enhancement Experience (or S.E.x.) Thought that was hilarious (but probably inappropriate for a family Disney board.)
> 
> 
> Here are a few little projects:
> classic Minnie dress for DD1. Now that she has this dress, I told DH we need another trip to WDW. LOVELOVELOVE the Precious pattern! It definitely wasn't as difficult as I had anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DD for our trip to Naples (FL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little beach baby modeling it on Sanibel Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DS6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta bag that I made as a carry-on for our trip to Naples (got stopped so many times in the airport asking where I got it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the frayed fabric rosette (i LOVE these...I put them on everything now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another little sundress for DD...again, need to plan a trip so she can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey-inspired crayon rollup for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, PJs for DS. As he was going to bed one night, he gasps and says, "Mommy! I forgot tomorrow was PJ day at school! Can you make me some Bears PJs to wear?" How can I say no to big, beautiful green eyes and freckles? I stayed up all night long making these but the end result (and seeing his sweet face in the morning) was SO worth it!



First of all....you made me laugh with the S.E.X.  hahahaha!!

Secondly, your outfits and hats are adorable.  I am going to have a new baby boy to sew for soon (grandson) so I am going to practice some of those bucket hats before he gets here. 

And last.....what a super mom you are to stay up all night sewing those pjs.  I would have done the same thing....any thing for one of those smiles, right?



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.



I have 2 different purple pens.  One is water soluable (sp?) and one is disappearing.  Either one works.  Like another poster said...be sure the mark is gone (by using water or letting it disappear) before washing.



NiniMorris said:


> So, the Princess took a very LONG morning nap and I spent my time playing with some fabric...
> 
> I am STILL working on the nursery redo for a friend.  (it is going from a storage room to a nursery for baby number 4)  So today I took some of the  scraps and played around with some bibs and burp cloths.  Note to self..DO NOT use Minky as an applique fabric!  Takes way too much fussing to get it to stitch out right and will probably need some fray check on it before all is said and done...but it does look cute.
> 
> I'm hoping to have something completed soon so I can post pictures.
> 
> I did manage to get the last of the teacher gifts finished and wrapped (without pictures...) but I only made some key fobs.  Each kid has a minimum of 5 teachers, then Mr D has 5 therapists... I could go broke making all of them gifts like I did last year.
> 
> On my way to Joann's to get that elusive flannel...and try to at least get the quilt on the frame today.  Tomorrow I start sewing for the beach trip that we leave for in a week...something tells me everything will not get done...oh well!
> 
> 
> Nini


 
Nini - I am working on baby items as well.  I have 3 quilt tops done and I will be hand quilting them (nothing fancy....just straight stitches).  

However, I have looked and looked for an online pattern for a decent bib.  They are either too little or too big for a newborn.  My daughter (the one expecting), got a pattern and decided to use my scraps the other night and cut them out for me.  I was busy working on something else and when I looked, she had cut 5 (front and backs) and they were teeny tiny.  Not sure if she is expecting to have an American Girl size baby or what.....  Anyway....
QUESTION....can you point me in the direction of a good bib pattern????



NiniMorris said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on diaper bags.  Do you have a favorite pattern?  Is there any one single feature on a diaper bag you could not live without?  I am supposed to be making a diaper bag for my friend, but she has no idea what she wants and told me to surprise her. I haven't been able to find one that has all my major wants and needs, so I was wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions as to what has worked for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch..
> 
> Nini



I would like to know this too!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I think I do it the lazy man way. I fold my shirt in half, then press it. And the I fold it from under the arms, and give it a bit of a press. The lines I use for the marks on my hoop. Then I hold it up to look at and make sure I have it straight.



This is exactly how I do it too.....works perfectly!!  I might add that when it is folded in half, I measure 5 inches down from the neck ribbing on the pressed middle seam and mark with a disappearing pen (purple) so that I know where the center of the design should be after it is in the hoop.


----------



## mamommy

THREAD QUESTION
I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!

Thanks in advance!!

Elizabeth


----------



## scouthawkk

tmh0206 said:


> quick *QUESTION*?
> 
> ON my embroidery machine (it is a brother 750D) the thread will stitch fine for a while and then shred and I have to re-thread and start again...is this because the machine hates the type of thread I am using or is it something else and what could it possibly be?  TIA for any wisdom you can share with me.



I get this with my machines. For me, it seems to be one of two things. 1) time to change the needle. 2) the bobbin shuttle has been knicked by the needle and needs a little light sanding with a really fine grit sand paper. On a few rarer occasions, the automatic scissors didn't retract all the way. But it is usually a slightly rough bobbin shuttle. For some reason, every now and then the needle hits it. I have one that actually has a small hole in it. I've thought of putting a cute hoop ering in in, but I think that would make things worse


----------



## tmh0206

scouthawkk said:


> I get this with my machines. For me, it seems to be one of two things. 1) time to change the needle. 2) the bobbin shuttle has been knicked by the needle and needs a little light sanding with a really fine grit sand paper. On a few rarer occasions, the automatic scissors didn't retract all the way. But it is usually a slightly rough bobbin shuttle. For some reason, every now and then the needle hits it. I have one that actually has a small hole in it. I've thought of putting a cute hoop ering in in, but I think that would make things worse



so is the bobbin shuttle the part the bobbin fits into?  and if I take it our and check for rough areas that may fix it???? sorry to sound stupid, but it is driving me CrAzYYY!

plus, i think an earring would look super cute, but agree it may not be helpful!


----------



## scouthawkk

tmh0206 said:


> so is the bobbin shuttle the part the bobbin fits into?  and if I take it our and check for rough areas that may fix it???? sorry to sound stupid, but it is driving me CrAzYYY!
> 
> plus, i think an earring would look super cute, but agree it may not be helpful!



Yes, that is where the bobbin goes. With both of my Brother machines, it slides out. Mine has a thin arm, for lack of a better term, that comes around part of it. That tends to be where it gets knicked. If you've tried changing out the needle, that may be the next step. Every now and then DH comes in and proactively gives it a light buff with a super fine sand paper. He hates the tantrums I throw when it starts messing up like that, so he tries to keep the embroidery machine peace for me I also do a quick spray of the bobbin area with a can of compressed air just to blow out the dust and little thread parts that tend to slip in. That helps to keep things moving a little better down there, too.

Good luck!


----------



## scouthawkk

> However, I have looked and looked for an online pattern for a decent bib.  They are either too little or too big for a newborn.  My daughter (the one expecting), got a pattern and decided to use my scraps the other night and cut them out for me.  I was busy working on something else and when I looked, she had cut 5 (front and backs) and they were teeny tiny.  Not sure if she is expecting to have an American Girl size baby or what.....  Anyway....
> QUESTION....can you point me in the direction of a good bib pattern????



Have you checked out the ones at YCMT? Some of them look really cute. This is the one I use for gifts 
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/chic-baby-bib-and-burpie-set.htm
It is simple looking, but you can add to it if you want. I have both shortened and enlarged it to fit the need. And it is so quick and easy to put together!


----------



## tmh0206

scouthawkk said:


> Yes, that is where the bobbin goes. With both of my Brother machines, it slides out. Mine has a thin arm, for lack of a better term, that comes around part of it. That tends to be where it gets knicked. If you've tried changing out the needle, that may be the next step. Every now and then DH comes in and proactively gives it a light buff with a super fine sand paper. He hates the tantrums I throw when it starts messing up like that, so he tries to keep the embroidery machine peace for me I also do a quick spray of the bobbin area with a can of compressed air just to blow out the dust and little thread parts that tend to slip in. That helps to keep things moving a little better down there, too.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks, I will take a look at that this evening!


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> Nini - I am working on baby items as well.  I have 3 quilt tops done and I will be hand quilting them (nothing fancy....just straight stitches).
> 
> However, I have looked and looked for an online pattern for a decent bib.  They are either too little or too big for a newborn.  My daughter (the one expecting), got a pattern and decided to use my scraps the other night and cut them out for me.  I was busy working on something else and when I looked, she had cut 5 (front and backs) and they were teeny tiny.  Not sure if she is expecting to have an American Girl size baby or what.....  Anyway....
> QUESTION....can you point me in the direction of a good bib pattern????
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know this too!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I do it too.....works perfectly!!  I might add that when it is folded in half, I measure 5 inches down from the neck ribbing on the pressed middle seam and mark with a disappearing pen (purple) so that I know where the center of the design should be after it is in the hoop.




I use the Kimono style bib from YCMT...but I just don't make it kimono style...does that make sense?  I use the pattern for the finished size.  Some I use a solid piece of fabric (NOT solid color!); some I piece; some I embroider; and some I crazy patch.  Of all...the crazy patch gets the best response.

I also don't use piping etc...I go for the quick and easy just stitch them up leaving a small opening for turning and then top stitch.  I can usually do 3 or 4 in less than an hour.  I like to make some with the scraps I use for the quilts...and make a 'gift' bag with a drawstring opening.  Then the gift bag can become a laundry bag for the little one or can be stitched closed and made into a pillow when baby gets older.


(WOW...way more than you asked about!  LOL)


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Sorry to keep bugging you ladies, but for those of you who mark your t-shirts for embroidery with the placement guide could you share what you use.  I have a mark be gone pen that is washable (blue side) and disappearing ink (purple end) but have not tried them on t's yet and want to make sure it would wash out.  Duh!  I have to wash the t-shirts first so I guess I could just try a spot on the inside.




I use a mark be gone pen and when I am finished with the shirt, I just dab at the marks with a damp paper towel.  It takes the marks right off.  Then I let the shirts dry.  I had been using the disappearing ink pens but a couple of times I didn't get to hooping the shirts fast enough and the marks disappeared.  LOL!


----------



## dianemom2

tmh0206 said:


> quick *QUESTION*?
> 
> ON my embroidery machine (it is a brother 750D) the thread will stitch fine for a while and then shred and I have to re-thread and start again...is this because the machine hates the type of thread I am using or is it something else and what could it possibly be?  TIA for any wisdom you can share with me.



I have had this happen when I need a new needle.  Or  sometimes it is because I need a different kind of needle.  Like if I forget to change needles when I switch from a calico to a t-shirt.  Mostly it is because my needle has gotten dull though.



mamommy said:


> THREAD QUESTION
> I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Elizabeth



I would definitely get the machine embroidery thread.  It has a totally different appearance since it is shiny.  Looks much prettier!

I know some people order their thread from places on the internet.  When I started out, I ordered a lot of thread from Threadart.com.  Their prices are great and I was very happy with their thread.  I especially love their metallic threads.  They don't seem to break as much as the ones I buy at Joanns.  My machine is not picky about thread.  It seems to do well with pretty much every brand I've tried.  Sometimes I stock up at Joanns when they have a 50% off sale on their thread.


----------



## VBAndrea

clairemolly said:


> The pens I use are only the purple, but the ink comes right out with a squirt of water from the water bottle I keep on my ironing board and a little light rubbing.  If I understand correctly, they need to be "erased" before hitting the detergent in the wash or they won't wash out.  Sometimes I just let them sit and it disappears on it's own before I get to it.


Thanks!  I tested the wash away one (blue ink) on every single shirt I bought and they all came out.  And I did use detergent -- but just Ivory.  I will remember to wash anything out now with plain water b/f I wash.



aboveH20 said:


> I've been enjoying all of your questions because I've been learning along with you.  I use the purple pen and it never fades on its own, but it always disappears after I squirt it with water.
> 
> I'd like to fast forward a few weeks so you would get Stitch Era Universal and start asking questions about that.
> 
> Question  Is there a trick to downloading Stitch Era Universal?  If I understand their website correctly I have to "choose" a dealer to download it from?  I tried and it seems to have gotten hung up.  Just want to make sure I have the procedure right before I try downloading again.


I'm thrilled I have gotten as far as I have, but I don't foresee Stitch Era in my near future so you're going to have to ask your own questions for now!  I did my first t-shirt applique.  I just used an old spotted shirt of dd's with a pocket, though I did take the pocket off.  It was a 4T and I had no issues with the size, but I think I'd be scared to do something really small.  My stabilizer worked great and I even figured out how to make the heart design my machine came with an applique.  (Never mind my heart is a wee bit off center!)



aboveH20 said:


> ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.
> 
> QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?


Let me know what day you plan on visiting Wendy -- I may join you



NiniMorris said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on diaper bags.  Do you have a favorite pattern?  Is there any one single feature on a diaper bag you could not live without?  I am supposed to be making a diaper bag for my friend, but she has no idea what she wants and told me to surprise her. I haven't been able to find one that has all my major wants and needs, so I was wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions as to what has worked for you.
> 
> 
> Nini


I have not made this, but I bookmarked it as it gets good reviews:
http://sewmuchado.blogspot.com/2009/06/diaper-bag.html
And there is another one listed on the same site that is more open at the top with loads of interior pockets.



SallyfromDE said:


> I think I do it the lazy man way. I fold my shirt in half, then press it. And the I fold it from under the arms, and give it a bit of a press. The lines I use for the marks on my hoop. Then I hold it up to look at and make sure I have it straight. If it's to be like a crest on a polo, I again use the under arm as a guide, and the left side the color, then center it in that area.


Thanks.  I did a test applique on an old t and I folded it and lightly pressed it and just marked the center under the applique -- however it's off by about .5cm.  Oh well, it was just a practice shirt.  I may not have even lined up the sides exactly even when I pressed.  When I do it for real I will press and then measure to make sure I pressed accurately.  I don't really call that lazy either -- I call it smart!



tmh0206 said:


> quick *QUESTION*?
> 
> ON my embroidery machine (it is a brother 750D) the thread will stitch fine for a while and then shred and I have to re-thread and start again...is this because the machine hates the type of thread I am using or is it something else and what could it possibly be?  TIA for any wisdom you can share with me.


I have very little experience since my machine is less than a week old, but until my Marathon order came I practiced with Sulky and the thread broke a couple of times.  It can give me fits in my sewing machine too when I hand applique.  It could also be you need to try a new needle.



Granna4679 said:


> I have 2 different purple pens.  One is water soluable (sp?) and one is disappearing.  Either one works.  Like another poster said...be sure the mark is gone (by using water or letting it disappear) before washing.
> 
> This is exactly how I do it too.....works perfectly!!  I might add that when it is folded in half, I measure 5 inches down from the neck ribbing on the pressed middle seam and mark with a disappearing pen (purple) so that I know where the center of the design should be after it is in the hoop.


My purple is disappearing and my blue is wash away.  And too late -- I already washed.  I dotted each of the t's on the inside collar near the tags figuring if it didn't come out that would be a good place to hide a dot.  They came out fine, even on the white shirts.  I ended up dotting only under the center of the applique anyway, so it really didn't matter.



mamommy said:


> THREAD QUESTION
> I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Elizabeth


I just got my embroidery machine this week.  For my sewing machine with hand applique I just bought Sulky from Joann's.  It sometimes works well and sometimes gives me fits -- i find sometimes it breaks easily.  I tried it on my embroidery machine and it broke a couple of times there as well.  I ordered a set from Marathon as recommended by many on here.  I ordered the 50 most popular colors in rayon (as was recommended).  So far it's worked perfectly and the set was CHEAP -- it's on sale for $80 and they send you 20 needles free.  Shipping was $10, but that's still less than $2 a spool.  And I ordered an extra spool of black and I think it was $1.95.  

The man at Sew Vac highly recommended Floriani thread to me.  I didn't price it, but I'd guess it to be around $5 per spool.  Of course, he tried selling me other stabilizers than what I came in to buy anyway.  I only went there to get Floriani stabilizer.  One other time I went there for a serger replacement bulb and he tried selling me a Singer vacuum cleaner for a mere $700!  He's pretty funny!  So while I don't doubt Floriani probably has good thread, so far Marathon has been great.



dianemom2 said:


> I use a mark be gone pen and when I am finished with the shirt, I just dab at the marks with a damp paper towel.  It takes the marks right off.  Then I let the shirts dry.  I had been using the disappearing ink pens but a couple of times I didn't get to hooping the shirts fast enough and the marks disappeared.  LOL!


I found when doing hand applique the disappearing ink reacted differently on different fabrics.  Granted, I really only use cotton, but on some it would stick around and on others it vanished before I could sew over it.  I was just worried it may react differently on knit.  I ended marking only under the center of my applique anyway and did the folding method, so I thnk I'll be safe (also my test dots came out in the wash).

THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME OUT AND ANSWERING ALL MY QUESTIONS.  YOU GALS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.
> 
> QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?



I actually just dived right in and played with it. I didn't watch any videos or went to any tuts and I seemed to have managed...



NiniMorris said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on diaper bags.  Do you have a favorite pattern?  Is there any one single feature on a diaper bag you could not live without?  I am supposed to be making a diaper bag for my friend, but she has no idea what she wants and told me to surprise her. I haven't been able to find one that has all my major wants and needs, so I was wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions as to what has worked for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch..
> 
> Nini



No first hand experience with diaper bags here, but I imagine lots of pockets will help?



SallyfromDE said:


> I think I do it the lazy man way. I fold my shirt in half, then press it. And the I fold it from under the arms, and give it a bit of a press. The lines I use for the marks on my hoop. Then I hold it up to look at and make sure I have it straight. If it's to be like a crest on a polo, I again use the under arm as a guide, and the left side the color, then center it in that area.



That's how I do it too!



mamommy said:


> THREAD QUESTION
> I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Elizabeth



The designs stitch out much better (in my experience) when I use embroidery thread. I still use regular thread in a pinch (if I don't have a specific colour), but I tried to use embroidery thread as much as possible. I think the tension tends to be a little off if I use regular thread - not enough to cause a huge problem, just doesn't look as nice. The embroidery thread also has a nice sheen to it to make the embroidery look better somehow. Good luck.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Just booked our return trip to Disney in October



So now I need customs! Yippie!!!


----------



## hivemama

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, here are a few samples of some grown up Disney wear:
> The Minnie dress I posted earlier in the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Disney-inspired Meagan dress (with the embroidery on the hem):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Disney-inspired music skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marlo top with sleeves for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few Patricia tunics for Big Gives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some of them will inspire you...(maybe you are sorry that you asked for pictures!)



I love the minnie tunic! Will definitely be stealing that idea and pairing it with a pair of denim capris with a minnie ruffle at the bottom! Thanks!


----------



## Emilyswish

Hey DisBoutiquers!!!

Aimee, here, Emily's mom - Make a Wish kid during Christmas break 2010!  I want to send another thank you out to everyone who participated in Em's give, you really made all of my kiddos feel extra special!  We loved everything that you all sent, from the gowns, to the t shirts, to the pjs, to toys, bags, hairbows, I can't even name them all!!!  We just appreciated it so much!

I still have all of your individual addresses from the packages you sent to someday send personal thank yous to each and every one of you - but it just hasn't happened yet- so a big cyber THANK YOU for now!!!! 

Also, the main reason I'm here is to share a crafty idea!  I am a scrapbooker and made some scrappy things for 3 Big Gives right after our trip using my Cricut (a personal die cutting machine).  Someone had asked (Wendy maybe?) if the Cricut could cut fabric for appliques and I knew it could but didn't know how exactly.  

I came upon this article today so I had to share!

http://create.northridgepublishing....n/newsletter-feature-cricut-applique-onesies/

Hope you find it helpful!  If I ever find time to try it, I'll post some pictures here!


----------



## Emilyswish

Oooooh, she made that Minnie tunic for me!!!!  You can see me wearing it in the picture at the bottom of my post.  Or see the bigger pics in my TR!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Emilyswish said:


> Hey DisBoutiquers!!!
> 
> Aimee, here, Emily's mom - Make a Wish kid during Christmas break 2010!  I want to send another thank you out to everyone who participated in Em's give, you really made all of my kiddos feel extra special!  We loved everything that you all sent, from the gowns, to the t shirts, to the pjs, to toys, bags, hairbows, I can't even name them all!!!  We just appreciated it so much!
> 
> I still have all of your individual addresses from the packages you sent to someday send personal thank yous to each and every one of you - but it just hasn't happened yet- so a big cyber THANK YOU for now!!!!
> 
> Also, the main reason I'm here is to share a crafty idea!  I am a scrapbooker and made some scrappy things for 3 Big Gives right after our trip using my Cricut (a personal die cutting machine).  Someone had asked (Wendy maybe?) if the Cricut could cut fabric for appliques and I knew it could but didn't know how exactly.
> 
> I came upon this article today so I had to share!
> 
> http://create.northridgepublishing....n/newsletter-feature-cricut-applique-onesies/
> 
> Hope you find it helpful!  If I ever find time to try it, I'll post some pictures here!



I may try to do this too....I have a cricut with all the disney carts!, maybe I'll try easy Mickey and Minnie heads...going to Joanne's on Monday so I'll get a bit of fabric and some shirts!

thanks for the link Aimee!

dang, just went to read the instructions....I don't have a sewing machine....would it still work if I didn't sew around the edges? or would the edges start to peel?


----------



## mkwj

mamommy said:


> THREAD QUESTION
> I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Elizabeth



Yes you do need a special type of thread.  I use the poly thread from www.kenssewingcenter.com  Right now it is 2.50 for 100 M.  A LOT cheaper than my local sewing store.  I also get my stabilizer there too.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on diaper bags.  Do you have a favorite pattern?  Is there any one single feature on a diaper bag you could not live without?  I am supposed to be making a diaper bag for my friend, but she has no idea what she wants and told me to surprise her. I haven't been able to find one that has all my major wants and needs, so I was wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions as to what has worked for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch..
> 
> Nini



My mom made me this one from Amy Butler Design before I had DS#2 ... He was a summer baby and it was PERFECT for carrying all the baby stuff plus the stuff I needed for my older DS ... And now that I don't carry a diaper bag because the boys are older, it's still a fantastic bag to carry stuff in ...


----------



## miprender

1308Miles said:


> Here are a few little projects:
> classic Minnie dress for DD1. Now that she has this dress, I told DH we need another trip to WDW. LOVELOVELOVE the Precious pattern! It definitely wasn't as difficult as I had anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DD for our trip to Naples (FL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little beach baby modeling it on Sanibel Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunhat I made for DS6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta bag that I made as a carry-on for our trip to Naples (got stopped so many times in the airport asking where I got it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of the frayed fabric rosette (i LOVE these...I put them on everything now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another little sundress for DD...again, need to plan a trip so she can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey-inspired crayon rollup for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, PJs for DS. As he was going to bed one night, he gasps and says, "Mommy! I forgot tomorrow was PJ day at school! Can you make me some Bears PJs to wear?" How can I say no to big, beautiful green eyes and freckles? I stayed up all night long making these but the end result (and seeing his sweet face in the morning) was SO worth it!



Love everything but really love the Rosetta Bag. Those colors are go perfect together



aboveH20 said:


> ANSWER Okay, I was able to download it.
> 
> QUESTION Would you say there's a long learning curve in becoming "fluent" with its operation?  So far, it's frustrating.  Is youtube the way to go or surprising Wendy on her front door when she gets home from work?



I downloaded it months ago and still haven't played around with it. 



SallyfromDE said:


> I think I do it the lazy man way. I fold my shirt in half, then press it. And the I fold it from under the arms, and give it a bit of a press. The lines I use for the marks on my hoop. Then I hold it up to look at and make sure I have it straight. If it's to be like a crest on a polo, I again use the under arm as a guide, and the left side the color, then center it in that area.
> .



That is basically how I do it, but I am even lazier as I use my hand to make the crease. Then I use the grid to make sure it is lined up right.




scrap_heaven said:


> Just booked our return trip to Disney in October
> 
> 
> 
> So now I need customs! Yippie!!!



 You better get sewing.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Whoever was asking for a Kindle cover pattern (I somehow lost the quote), I used the in the hoop one from SWAK embroidery for my mom one for mother's day. I intend to make one for me and my DH as well


----------



## MikellaCinderella

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation and got my Ph.D. and now I get to work part time.  So for 2 days a week I get to stay home and sew!!!  I've finished up a few things, some for customers, some for our trip - NEXT WEEK!!
> 
> Onesie tutu and ruffled socks.  These are for twins, another one says "Thing Two".  The ruffle socks almost beat me, but now that I have them figured out they're pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs medium boxy bag.  Made this for the trip to hold my cameras, wish I had made the next size up, but this works.  It goes together so easily!  The adjustable strap was simple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Vida for my daugther to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner.  Hand appliqued the steps - I kone why I love my embroidery machine now  - wanted really big appliques.  The lucifer is by embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Wow Jessica! Congrats on your Ph.D!!!  ....and I just LOVE how that steps vida turned out!!  Can't wait to see what you do with our Steps dress!!!


----------



## effervescent

I am so ridiculously behind now, we've had the sickies running through the house.  It seems like everything has passed now but I'm left playing catchup!  Getting up to speed on this thread will definitely be a work in progress...lol.



Blyssfull said:


> I FINALLY finished my two projects.  The shirt is for a girl scout outing we're going on this weekend in Savannah. I haven't hemmed it quite yet because it's a little too big on her so I'm going to have to take it in. And I don't think I would do the gathering on the straps next time. I guess I've learned the hard way that store bought patterns run a little bigger than store bought clothes.



I love that GS fabric!  I hope that you all had a good time in Savannah.

Love the stroller organizer too, I might have to make one for our trip this year.



squirrel said:


> Here is what I have finished so far for this year's trip



Cute!  I love the Cinderella dress.



woodkins said:


> Update:
> 
> Baby Madison is on her way to heaven. A beautiful little angel.



I am so very sorry for your family's loss.  



aimeeg said:


>



I love it!  And so cute about the $1 story too!



Disneymom1218 said:


> *WARNING!!!!!* Pic heavy
> 
> I finally got brave and I decided to attempt the Beret and my first skirt.
> Be easy on me as I had no pattern for either, I just kinda winged it via tutorial.
> 
> Close up of beret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her sister as you saw before is going to represent Japan.
> Here she is again with hair done and authentic Japanese sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 girls together:



I love those outfits!  I really love the Japanese one.  The French is amazing for no pattern!



revrob said:


>



So very cute!  We're big Lilo fans around here.  



Granna4679 said:


> Here are the My Little Pony outfits I made for my DGDs this weekend (thanks to Aimee for the skirt tutorial). I really need to start taking pictures when it is daylight.  My cream colored room makes an awful coloring to my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love those!  Where did you get the pony applique?  My DD loves My Little Pony and she outgrew her Pony outfit this year.  I'd love to be able to make one to replace it.



chellewashere said:


> Thought I would share...these are the outfits I have been working on for the past 2 weeks. I am right now doing a Vida that I let Lorelei pick all the fabrics for all I can say is WOW do we have different tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops have to hem the shorts make them look cuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an outfit done for Disney!! Wahoo now only 10 more to go
> 
> sorry they are so big forgot to resize



Love them all, especially the Mickey shirt/capris.



cajunfan said:


> Okay, I am such a nerd, because I too am so envious of this thread collection! It is so pppuurrrty!
> 
> 
> Lynn



I thought the same thing....lol....all the pretty colors!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom



Cute!


----------



## effervescent

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> breaking up my post so I dont have too many photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not the greatest photo and I think it's one of my favorites for Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday outfit for a trip to Mystic Aquarium



You have been busy!  Love them all!




Sapper383 said:


> Some lovely outfits guys
> 
> I finaly made a Feliz....I would have never have managed it with out the tutorial...thank you....I would do a few things differently next time but I'm pleased with my first effort.
> 
> This is for our dinner at Ohana's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this simply sweet halter....I love this, it was so easy to do, I will definatly be doing this style again




Cute!  I love the simply sweet too - it is my go-to dress now.




h518may said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I love to look.  I have finally finished several things.
> 
> First A dress for a friends DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used the scrapes for a skirt for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my hand at bows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now is DD in a summer outfit I made her



I love them all, especially the last outfit.



ivey_family said:


>



Love it!  Your baby is adorable.




PurpleEars said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



I think it looks good as is.



chellewashere said:


> OK my first Vida. Not that difficult thanks to the great tutorial by Steph (I think that you real name )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos I took at home came out awful so this is us on my Mommy day brunch!!



Such cute pics!  And great job on the dress!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I'm thrilled I have gotten as far as I have, but I don't foresee Stitch Era in my near future so you're going to have to ask your own questions for now!  I did my first t-shirt applique.  I just used an old spotted shirt of dd's with a pocket, though I did take the pocket off.  It was a 4T and I had no issues with the size, but I think I'd be scared to do something really small.  My stabilizer worked great and I even figured out how to make the heart design my machine came with an applique.  (Never mind my heart is a wee bit off center!)
> 
> 
> Let me know what day you plan on visiting Wendy -- I may join you



I'll keep you posted.  She's been known to hang out in Ocean City NJ (where my husband used to live).  How tough could it be to stalk her there?



PurpleEars said:


> I actually just dived right in and played with it. I didn't watch any videos or went to any tuts and I seemed to have managed...



I'll take that as encouragement.  A quick question . . . is there an "undo" button.  I've been playing around and can't undo things I've done.



Emilyswish said:


> Hey DisBoutiquers!!!
> 
> Also, the main reason I'm here is to share a crafty idea!  I am a scrapbooker and made some scrappy things for 3 Big Gives right after our trip using my Cricut (a personal die cutting machine).  Someone had asked (Wendy maybe?) if the Cricut could cut fabric for appliques and I knew it could but didn't know how exactly.
> 
> Hope you find it helpful!  If I ever find time to try it, I'll post some pictures here!



I don't have a Cricut, but I took a look.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm soooo glad scrapbooking wasn't big when my sons were young or I would have gone broke!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH2O you are so funny!!!

Ahhhh, the weekend!!!  I think I wanna make outfits for the girls for memorial day, you'd use red, white and blue, right??? Maybe something camo for Tim????

My SIL is here for the next 2 weeks. As she is getting older (37 now) I see her staying more and more in her room watching TV and doing her thing. Sometimes it makes me feel like Im doing something wrong and she doesnt want to be with us? But my DH says she is 37 years old and doing what she wants to do! She definately isnt unhappy or anything, but It seems like she only comes out of her room for meals or if she wants to go someplace with us. She is VERY addicted to sports on the TV, and plans her schedule around that -lol. Even though she has Down Syndrome, she is exhibiting her independence I guess??? Idk what else to do? We are going grocery shopping today, and she is excited about that -


----------



## SallyfromDE

tmh0206 said:


> quick *QUESTION*?
> 
> ON my embroidery machine (it is a brother 750D) the thread will stitch fine for a while and then shred and I have to re-thread and start again...is this because the machine hates the type of thread I am using or is it something else and what could it possibly be?  TIA for any wisdom you can share with me.



Is the thread hanging up on anything? If it's hung up, and trying to keep moving, it will shred. New needle? 



mamommy said:


> THREAD QUESTION
> I hope you don't mind me barging in here with a question. I've lurked on these threads for ages, but rarely post. Anyway, I have just started dipping my toes into machine embroidery and would like to jump in head first to try some applique. I've got my eye on some of heathersue's patterns. I've done applique by hand, but I've always just used regular all-purpose thread for it. Do I really need to buy special embroidery thread for the embroidery machine? What kind do you use and can you recommend a good source for it? I started thinking about all the colors I would need and it's going to get expensive fast!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Elizabeth



The embroidery thread is thicker. If you used regular thread, I don't think you'd get the fill in you'd need. I like the Sulky thread. I get it at JoAnnes when they have the 50% sale or BOGO.


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> aboveH2O you are so funny!!!
> 
> Ahhhh, the weekend!!!  I think I wanna make outfits for the girls for memorial day, you'd use red, white and blue, right??? Maybe something camo for Tim????
> 
> My SIL is here for the next 2 weeks. As she is getting older (37 now) I see her staying more and more in her room watching TV and doing her thing. Sometimes it makes me feel like Im doing something wrong and she doesnt want to be with us? But my DH says she is 37 years old and doing what she wants to do! She definately isnt unhappy or anything, but It seems like she only comes out of her room for meals or if she wants to go someplace with us. She is VERY addicted to sports on the TV, and plans her schedule around that -lol. Even though she has Down Syndrome, she is exhibiting her independence I guess??? Idk what else to do? We are going grocery shopping today, and she is excited about that -




I did a red, white and blue Hello Kitty dress for my niece.  She will wear it for Memorial Day and 4th of July.  It is a reversible a-line style.

My nephew has DS too.  He also much prefers tv to hanging out with family.  The older he gets, the more he prefers tv to being with people.  I think that tv feels safe but is stimulating at the same time.

I've made my niece so many things in the last few weeks.  I need to make a few new things for my nephews.  Girls stuff just seems more fun to plan out and sew.  I did a supergirl nightie for my niece with the leftovers from my girls' jammies.  Maybe I can find some cute fabric and make my nephews superman jammies.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTIONS?

I know it's surprising, but I have a few more questions.  First of all, to those who bought the hoops on e- for the PE770 (Diane maybe???) would you mind PMing me the seller?  This goes hand-in-hand with another question.  I feel like I am wasting a lot of stabilizer when I do a 4x4 design, so I am hoping a smaller hoop size means less stabilizer used.  Does anyone use their extra stabilizer that you end up cutting off for anything?  I am using iron on pellon for my luggage tags and I wonder if I could just use my extra stabilizer for them.

And, any tricks to attaching the hoop?  I am particularly having trouble after I trim my applique fabric and the embroidery arm is no longer centered when I go to reattach.  The only hint I could find on an internet search was to back up the color so it centers and then forward the spool color again to return to where the design stopped.  Does that sound reasonable?

Also, if anyone would PM some of the applique design sellers on etsy that you like I'd appreciate it.  I found a few neat designs I'd like but I'd love to know how well they stitch out before trying them.  I saw a fishing set I would like for my ds and some horses I would like for dd.  In the mean time I'll finish my BG items and then order a P&F set from HeatherSue for my kids.

I just did my first real t for a BG and it turned out nice, and I can thank all of you for that.  Everyone's help has been amazing.  One down, five to go!  (Don't worry, I'm starting simple).


WENDY:  For Memorial Day I would do red, white and blue.  I made my dd this last 4th of July and never posted it, but I plan on her wearing either this or her USS Cole dress on Memorial Day:





I since put more white rick rack on the top and at the top of the ruffle on the shorts -- I of course made the outfit on the 4th b/f the party we went to and ran out of rick rack that day.  And sorry if the photo is gigantic -- photobucket is not letting me resize right now!  The shorts are denim shorts and I just added the ruffle.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth


















didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.

Thanks for looking!
Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.





WOW!!!!  Gorgeous!  The cross stitch embroidery is AMAZING and I love the color choices you have for your accent fabrics.  Just stunning!!!!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.





That is fabulous!  I would totally want to frame those designs!  Can you share where you got the designs?  If I started now, I might could stitch one up as a Christmas gift (not a dress, a framed design!)


----------



## DMGeurts

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.



Amazing!  Absolutely amazing - there are not words!!!      WOW!

D~


----------



## billwendy

ANDREA- I felt the same way about waisting so I got this set....
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Hoop-Embroide...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b93851ce

I love it. I actually think it attaches back to the machine a bit easier for some reason?? Its also nice to have a 2nd 5x7 to prepare while you are waiting for the other one to stitch out.  I still haven't used the jumbo hoop yet, but some day I'll get it figured out!!! 

Nicole - OH MY GOODNESS!!! THat is wonderful!!! Great job!!!

What pattern do you think works best for a fabric that has a border at the bottom?


----------



## ellenbenny

mommy2mrb said:


> I may try to do this too....I have a cricut with all the disney carts!, maybe I'll try easy Mickey and Minnie heads...going to Joanne's on Monday so I'll get a bit of fabric and some shirts!
> 
> thanks for the link Aimee!
> 
> dang, just went to read the instructions....I don't have a sewing machine....would it still work if I didn't sew around the edges? or would the edges start to peel?



I have not done this, but I think that heat and bond ultra hold is meant to be ironed on and not need to be sewn.  In fact I think you can't really sew through it or it will gum up the needle too badly.  SO maybe try it on an old tee or something and then wash it a few times and see if the edges come up?  I think it is what people use to back appliques that are being sold as iron on patches, so I think it might work.  Let me know if you do try it, as I am curious now.

Went and looked it up... here is a link, although they sell it in other sizes/quantities
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd49052

It claims it won't lift or pucker even after washing.


----------



## jessica52877

mommy2mrb said:


> I may try to do this too....I have a cricut with all the disney carts!, maybe I'll try easy Mickey and Minnie heads...going to Joanne's on Monday so I'll get a bit of fabric and some shirts!
> 
> thanks for the link Aimee!
> 
> dang, just went to read the instructions....I don't have a sewing machine....would it still work if I didn't sew around the edges? or would the edges start to peel?





ellenbenny said:


> I have not done this, but I think that heat and bond ultra hold is meant to be ironed on and not need to be sewn.  In fact I think you can't really sew through it or it will gum up the needle too badly.  SO maybe try it on an old tee or something and then wash it a few times and see if the edges come up?  I think it is what people use to back appliques that are being sold as iron on patches, so I think it might work.  Let me know if you do try it, as I am curious now.
> 
> Went and looked it up... here is a link, although they sell it in other sizes/quantities
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd49052
> 
> It claims it won't lift or pucker even after washing.



I've cut fabric using the cricut. I am not sure I would say that I liked it but it worked much better with some fabrics vs others. I think it might have to do with the quality of the fabric and the grain also. Along with what you are cutting, the larger items being cut are easier but of course they are easier to cut by hand too. 

I've tried it both ways, with the backing from the heat n bond on and without it. Both worked and I can't say which I liked better. I do find I can do it just as fast by hand (cutting it) but that is because I have to clean off my desk every time I want to use my cricut. I cannot keep it clean at all in that area. 

Here are some shirts where I just used heat n bond (not lite) to iron on the letters. I believe I did these right before we left. Nothing like last minute! 






Aww, look at that adorable little boy. I am missing them right now. They went camping but I had too much work to do to go. On that note, back to the dresses!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, gosh y'all I'm blushing  Thank you so much for your kind words; I have to admit, when I look at it I see the flaws, but I still really like how it came out, and DD loves it.

REVROB- I got the design in a downloaded pack from vermillion stitchery.  A little spendy, but gorgeous, and the set is victorian santas.  it has the designs I used plus a bunch more in different sizes.  I actually love them enough, even though they are incredibly labor intensive, that I plan to make our family stockings with these designs next year. (I know I won't have time right now.)  Fair warning, they take well over an hour to stitch out, IIRC it was more like 2 and you really can't leave the machine because there are so many thread changes- from 40ish to well over 50.  They really make me with my machine cut jump stitches too- that took me over an hour on each design as well.  Also, you need a whole lot of related thread colors, e.g. 4 shades of peach/flesh tones, etc.  I was able to make it work, although my colors aren't always exactly what they wanted, but close, and I made sure to lay them out first, and ensure that I had the right number of gradations called for.  They really are beautiful designs though.

Here's the link (I think) http://www.vsccs.com/ME/ME-Christmas.htm and it's the victorian santas.  I think I got them on sale for the download.  Also, definitely print the charts for the designs you are using, you really do need them.


----------



## Disney Yooper

You have all inspired me to try to get back to sewing.  I purchased the Brother CS6000i sewing machine and it has been shipped.  I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I did research on the basic sewing supplies recommended and purchased those from JoAnn's today.  I'm now looking at patterns to figure out what will be my first project.  I want to go back to JoAnn's tomorrow to get material since it is on sale.  I have a list of things that I want to take a shot at sewing:

Rosetta Bag
Tea Bag Holder
Crayon/Notebook holder
4-wheeler helmet bags (my husband wants these and I have to research this some more as I've never seen or heard of them).

I found these in the Disboutiquers Photobucket.  Anyone know what patterns were used?  I'd like to attempt these as well.  We have a trip at the Treehouse Villas Dec. 6-15 with my mom, aunt, daughters and their friends.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

scouthawkk said:


> Yes, that is where the bobbin goes. With both of my Brother machines, it slides out. Mine has a thin arm, for lack of a better term, that comes around part of it. That tends to be where it gets knicked. If you've tried changing out the needle, that may be the next step. Every now and then DH comes in and proactively gives it a light buff with a super fine sand paper. He hates the tantrums I throw when it starts messing up like that, so he tries to keep the embroidery machine peace for me I also do a quick spray of the bobbin area with a can of compressed air just to blow out the dust and little thread parts that tend to slip in. That helps to keep things moving a little better down there, too.
> 
> Good luck!


Good to know b/c I have been having the same problem.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Whoever was asking for a Kindle cover pattern (I somehow lost the quote), I used the in the hoop one from SWAK embroidery for my mom one for mother's day. I intend to make one for me and my DH as well



Thanks! I only wish I had a 6x10 hoop!

Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
Shirts for my first big give:




I love the little Yoda!!!!

Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:





Shirts I did for a customer: 




The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
(oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, gosh y'all I'm blushing  Thank you so much for your kind words; I have to admit, when I look at it I see the flaws, but I still really like how it came out, and DD loves it.
> 
> REVROB- I got the design in a downloaded pack from vermillion stitchery.  A little spendy, but gorgeous, and the set is victorian santas.  it has the designs I used plus a bunch more in different sizes.  I actually love them enough, even though they are incredibly labor intensive, that I plan to make our family stockings with these designs next year. (I know I won't have time right now.)  Fair warning, they take well over an hour to stitch out, IIRC it was more like 2 and you really can't leave the machine because there are so many thread changes- from 40ish to well over 50.  They really make me with my machine cut jump stitches too- that took me over an hour on each design as well.  Also, you need a whole lot of related thread colors, e.g. 4 shades of peach/flesh tones, etc.  I was able to make it work, although my colors aren't always exactly what they wanted, but close, and I made sure to lay them out first, and ensure that I had the right number of gradations called for.  They really are beautiful designs though.
> 
> Here's the link (I think) http://www.vsccs.com/ME/ME-Christmas.htm and it's the victorian santas.  I think I got them on sale for the download.  Also, definitely print the charts for the designs you are using, you really do need them.




Thanks so much!  Those designs are gorgeous!  Now I just have to figure out which ones I love the most!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  Those designs are gorgeous!  Now I just have to figure out which ones I love the most!



good luck- I am developing a very long wish list...  oh well, there's framing, home decor, quilts... I'm sure I'll find a way to use them LOL.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't know how it happen but the past week I had a huge amount of research on our trip to Europe and then forgot to check in here.  Now I am pages behind.

I love the old fashion santa outfits but wow Nicole, that is huge amount of work!  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## PurpleEars

hivemama said:


> I love the minnie tunic! Will definitely be stealing that idea and pairing it with a pair of denim capris with a minnie ruffle at the bottom! Thanks!



I am glad that you found the pictures helpful.



Emilyswish said:


> Hey DisBoutiquers!!!
> 
> Also, the main reason I'm here is to share a crafty idea!  I am a scrapbooker and made some scrappy things for 3 Big Gives right after our trip using my Cricut (a personal die cutting machine).  Someone had asked (Wendy maybe?) if the Cricut could cut fabric for appliques and I knew it could but didn't know how exactly.
> 
> I came upon this article today so I had to share!
> 
> http://create.northridgepublishing....n/newsletter-feature-cricut-applique-onesies/
> 
> Hope you find it helpful!  If I ever find time to try it, I'll post some pictures here!



Thanks for sharing the link. I have been resisting buying a cricut because I know I will spend a lot of money on the cartriages. I am sure others with a cricut will appreciate the information though!



Emilyswish said:


> Oooooh, she made that Minnie tunic for me!!!!  You can see me wearing it in the picture at the bottom of my post.  Or see the bigger pics in my TR!



Glad that you liked it 



aboveH20 said:


> A quick question . . . is there an "undo" button.  I've been playing around and can't undo things I've done.



The "undo" button is on top (next to the "save" button). Just a word of caution though, you can't "redo" if you click "undo" too many times. Redo is not a function available with the free version.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTIONS?
> 
> I know it's surprising, but I have a few more questions.  First of all, to those who bought the hoops on e- for the PE770 (Diane maybe???) would you mind PMing me the seller?  This goes hand-in-hand with another question.  I feel like I am wasting a lot of stabilizer when I do a 4x4 design, so I am hoping a smaller hoop size means less stabilizer used.  Does anyone use their extra stabilizer that you end up cutting off for anything?  I am using iron on pellon for my luggage tags and I wonder if I could just use my extra stabilizer for them.
> 
> And, any tricks to attaching the hoop?  I am particularly having trouble after I trim my applique fabric and the embroidery arm is no longer centered when I go to reattach.  The only hint I could find on an internet search was to back up the color so it centers and then forward the spool color again to return to where the design stopped.  Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> Also, if anyone would PM some of the applique design sellers on etsy that you like I'd appreciate it.  I found a few neat designs I'd like but I'd love to know how well they stitch out before trying them.  I saw a fishing set I would like for my ds and some horses I would like for dd.  In the mean time I'll finish my BG items and then order a P&F set from HeatherSue for my kids.
> 
> I just did my first real t for a BG and it turned out nice, and I can thank all of you for that.  Everyone's help has been amazing.  One down, five to go!  (Don't worry, I'm starting simple).
> 
> 
> WENDY:  For Memorial Day I would do red, white and blue.  I made my dd this last 4th of July and never posted it, but I plan on her wearing either this or her USS Cole dress on Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I since put more white rick rack on the top and at the top of the ruffle on the shorts -- I of course made the outfit on the 4th b/f the party we went to and ran out of rick rack that day.  And sorry if the photo is gigantic -- photobucket is not letting me resize right now!  The shorts are denim shorts and I just added the ruffle.



I am glad to hear that you are making progress with your embroidery machine! I can't help you with the hoop question. I usually cut out big pieces of stabilizer and just shift the stablizer enough to still cover the hoop instead of cutting individual pieces for the hoop each time. I hope that makes sense. I figured I get 4 designs done instead of 2 for the same area of stabilizer if I do that. Oh and I like that outfit too. I am sure it looks even better with the rick rack!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.



Oh my goodness. That's a lot of work but the outfit looks AMAZING!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Am I the only one who feels this way?  I have cut out, and now by necessity, slightly frankenpatterned the 3rd boutique pattern in a row by 2 different pattern makers when measurements were wrong or not printed sloppily.

Short rant:  Dear pattern makers- could y'all possibly refer to Carla C when making/ printing your patterns?  First off, I HATE tissue paper- it's super hard to try to see the marks to trace through.  Yes, I know the big 3 companies use them, but come on- you're better than that!  I'm not paying 99 cents for your stuff, I'm buying them in a quilt shop or online for over $10- thicker paper is not all that hard to access imho.

Secondly, who does your quality control?  Not only do I have to strain my eyes trying to see the barely visible lines, but the pieces dont match up.  Maybe I'm asking too much, but I really think the bodices should match where indicated on the pattern, and not be off by over 1/2 inch.  If I wanted to make my own patterns, I would.  I should not be having to spend my valuable time trying to fix your errors.


Sincerely,
Frustrated in Pflugerville

ETA: just wanted to say I am not referring to Farbenmix patterns- they are excellent; and I don't mind too much that the patterns in sewing clothes kids love are tissue; after all, the book was like $20 with all the patterns, etc. in it.  Nor am I referring to a sisboom pattern, any epatterns, or Carla C (she is a goddess of pattern design imo).


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.



WOW!!!! Thats beautiful!



Disney Yooper said:


> You have all inspired me to try to get back to sewing.  I purchased the Brother CS6000i sewing machine and it has been shipped.  I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I did research on the basic sewing supplies recommended and purchased those from JoAnn's today.  I'm now looking at patterns to figure out what will be my first project.  I want to go back to JoAnn's tomorrow to get material since it is on sale.  I have a list of things that I want to take a shot at sewing:
> 
> Rosetta Bag
> Tea Bag Holder
> Crayon/Notebook holder
> 4-wheeler helmet bags (my husband wants these and I have to research this some more as I've never seen or heard of them).
> 
> I found these in the Disboutiquers Photobucket.  Anyone know what patterns were used?  I'd like to attempt these as well.  We have a trip at the Treehouse Villas Dec. 6-15 with my mom, aunt, daughters and their friends.



Congratulations on the new machine! I'm sorry but I can't help with the tops, they are cute though.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)


So cute!


----------



## DMGeurts

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Good to know b/c I have been having the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I only wish I had a 6x10 hoop!
> 
> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



Everything is adorable!  I just love the Barbie outfits.  It always makes me regret that I totally missed the boat on sewing cute outfits like this for my girls...    And the little Yoda is adorable!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know how it happen but the past week I had a huge amount of research on our trip to Europe and then forgot to check in here.  Now I am pages behind.
> .



I know how you feel - we leave in 6 days  for our first trip to Europe and I am a total and complete WRECK!!  LOL  I think going to Disney is so much easier than other vacations - just because so many people have been there and done it...  Going to Europe is a whole different ball game.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Am I the only one who feels this way?  I have cut out, and now by necessity, slightly frankenpatterned the 3rd boutique pattern in a row by 2 different pattern makers when measurements were wrong or not printed sloppily.
> 
> Short rant:  Dear pattern makers- could y'all possibly refer to Carla C when making/ printing your patterns?  First off, I HATE tissue paper- it's super hard to try to see the marks to trace through.  Yes, I know the big 3 companies use them, but come on- you're better than that!  I'm not paying 99 cents for your stuff, I'm buying them in a quilt shop or online for over $10- thicker paper is not all that hard to access imho.
> 
> Secondly, who does your quality control?  Not only do I have to strain my eyes trying to see the barely visible lines, but the pieces dont match up.  Maybe I'm asking too much, but I really think the bodices should match where indicated on the pattern, and not be off by over 1/2 inch.  If I wanted to make my own patterns, I would.  I should not be having to spend my valuable time trying to fix your errors.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Frustrated in Pflugerville
> 
> ETA: just wanted to say I am not referring to Farbenmix patterns- they are excellent; and I don't mind too much that the patterns in sewing clothes kids love are tissue; after all, the book was like $20 with all the patterns, etc. in it.  Nor am I referring to a sisboom pattern, any epatterns, or Carla C (she is a goddess of pattern design imo).



This is exactly why I am afraid to buy patterns from anywhere other than YCMT...  There's a couple of Amy Butler and Lila Tueller patterns that I would love to try, but I am so afraid that they won't be as detailed as what I am used to.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Just stopped into Joanns after dropping DD off at her playdate.  I ran in to get needles and some specialty thread I needed to complete an order.  I ended up spending $56!  That store is dangerous!!!!  I did find a ton of calico fabrics on the red tag clearance for $2 per yard.  Now I just have to figure out what I am going to make with them.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

So much for staying caught up.  lol  So much cute stuff!  

Love the Stepsisters & Stepmother vidas.

And Nicole!  Just WOW!  I love that.


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



The BG shirts are awesome -- I am not a Star Wars fan but I can't believe how cute those are.

I love the Barbie outfits as well.  Our Joann's had some adorable Barbie fabric but it was there one day and gone the next.  One of the three Hancock's in my area has one cute print (and one not so cute one) and I should really get it for a skirt now that I have the ability to applique by machine.

And I can't believe you had to do the bubbles by hand.  It's things like that which me desire an embroidery machine.  They turned out really well though.  I have a hard time with small detail when machine appliqueing.




PurpleEars said:


> I am glad to hear that you are making progress with your embroidery machine! I can't help you with the hoop question. I usually cut out big pieces of stabilizer and just shift the stablizer enough to still cover the hoop instead of cutting individual pieces for the hoop each time. I hope that makes sense. I figured I get 4 designs done instead of 2 for the same area of stabilizer if I do that. Oh and I like that outfit too. I am sure it looks even better with the rick rack!


Completely understand what you are saying and I will try that next time!  I washed my shirts that I used the Floriani cut away on and I am so happy with the Floriani.



dianemom2 said:


> Just stopped into Joanns after dropping DD off at her playdate.  I ran in to get needles and some specialty thread I needed to complete an order.  I ended up spending $56!  That store is dangerous!!!!  I did find a ton of calico fabrics on the red tag clearance for $2 per yard.  Now I just have to figure out what I am going to make with them.


I must go check out our clearance fabrics now -- usually the store I go to never has anything under $3/yd on clearance.  And what they do have is generally not that great.


CLAIREMOLLY:  Jen, I did my first t's and based my method off yours, but a little different.  I hooped Floriani Medium Cut Away, put my t on with Dritz spray adhesive and then pinned it to the stabilizer and floated two pieces of the Marathon medium weight tear away.  It worked perfect!  And the Floriani got really soft after one washing.  Thanks so much for recommending it


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> The "undo" button is on top (next to the "save" button). Just a word of caution though, you can't "redo" if you click "undo" too many times. Redo is not a function available with the free version.



Thanks.  I seem to have a lot of undoing to do.



dianemom2 said:


> Just stopped into Joanns after dropping DD off at her playdate.  I ran in to get needles and some specialty thread I needed to complete an order.  I ended up spending $56!  That store is dangerous!!!!  I did find a ton of calico fabrics on the red tag clearance for $2 per yard.  Now I just have to figure out what I am going to make with them.



Similar to what a friend of my son's used to say about Wal-Mart -- they have a $50 cover charge to get in (or out!).


----------



## clairemolly

Disney Yooper said:


> You have all inspired me to try to get back to sewing.  I purchased the Brother CS6000i sewing machine and it has been shipped.  I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I did research on the basic sewing supplies recommended and purchased those from JoAnn's today.  I'm now looking at patterns to figure out what will be my first project.  I want to go back to JoAnn's tomorrow to get material since it is on sale.  I have a list of things that I want to take a shot at sewing:
> 
> Rosetta Bag
> Tea Bag Holder
> Crayon/Notebook holder
> 4-wheeler helmet bags (my husband wants these and I have to research this some more as I've never seen or heard of them).
> 
> I found these in the Disboutiquers Photobucket.  Anyone know what patterns were used?  I'd like to attempt these as well.  We have a trip at the Treehouse Villas Dec. 6-15 with my mom, aunt, daughters and their friends.



I am sorry to say that Linette makes up her own patterns as she goes, so there isn't much anyone can do to help.  They are all her customs designs.  Sorry!


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> CLAIREMOLLY:  Jen, I did my first t's and based my method off yours, but a little different.  I hooped Floriani Medium Cut Away, put my t on with Dritz spray adhesive and then pinned it to the stabilizer and floated two pieces of the Marathon medium weight tear away.  It worked perfect!  And the Floriani got really soft after one washing.  Thanks so much for recommending it



Yippee!!!  I'm glad it worked for you!  Have fun with your machine!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

Okay ladies desperately need your help.

I am looking for these applique designs, who makes them???











Thanks for any help you might be able to offer, I have been looking for about 2hrs and can't seem to find the creator.


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTIONS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I since put more white rick rack on the top and at the top of the ruffle on the shorts -- I of course made the outfit on the 4th b/f the party we went to and ran out of rick rack that day.  And sorry if the photo is gigantic -- photobucket is not letting me resize right now!  The shorts are denim shorts and I just added the ruffle.



Cute!  As far as designers go, there are some other good designers out there, but honestly I like heathersue's the best; she has a fantastic way of simplifying the design, color changes and jump stitches without sacrificing the integrity of the design- plus she has nice fat satin stitches so you don't have to be quite as perfect with the trimming, and she uses a stem stitch instead of a single chain stitch to tack down the applique so it doesn't pull up when you're trying to trim.  Not that I would know from experience or anything 



Disney Yooper said:


> You have all inspired me to try to get back to sewing.  I purchased the Brother CS6000i sewing machine and it has been shipped.  I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I did research on the basic sewing supplies recommended and purchased those from JoAnn's today.  I'm now looking at patterns to figure out what will be my first project.  I want to go back to JoAnn's tomorrow to get material since it is on sale.  I have a list of things that I want to take a shot at sewing:
> 
> Rosetta Bag
> Tea Bag Holder
> Crayon/Notebook holder
> 4-wheeler helmet bags (my husband wants these and I have to research this some more as I've never seen or heard of them).
> 
> I found these in the Disboutiquers Photobucket.  Anyone know what patterns were used?  I'd like to attempt these as well.  We have a trip at the Treehouse Villas Dec. 6-15 with my mom, aunt, daughters and their friends.


I have no idea what patterns those are, but if you find out; let me know!  I would so make this... Congrats on your new "baby" btw!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



Really cute; love the barbie and yoda especially- I think the bubbles look great!

I made DD's graduation dress today (can't believe she's done with elementary already; it's too soon!  I'll post tonight if I get a chance to take pics.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I seem to have a lot of undoing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to what a friend of my son's used to say about Wal-Mart -- they have a $50 cover charge to get in (or out!).



I believe that our Walmart has raised their cover charge to $75 these days.  LOL!!!



scrap_heaven said:


> Okay ladies desperately need your help.
> 
> I am looking for these applique designs, who makes them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might be able to offer, I have been looking for about 2hrs and can't seem to find the creator.



Those are so cute!  I wish I knew and could help you out.


----------



## Disney Yooper

clairemolly said:


> I am sorry to say that Linette makes up her own patterns as she goes, so there isn't much anyone can do to help.  They are all her customs designs.  Sorry!



Thanks for the info - at least I know now.  Luckily, I have a mother that can assist me in coming up with something similar.  She may actually have something in her stack of patterns.

So ... I bought the Rosetta bag pattern, printed the pattern for that as well as a tea bag holder, bought material for both projects as well as a crayon/note holder, and the material is currently in the dryer.  I'm planning to cut out the material tonight.  My machine still hasn't arrived but it should be here in the next couple of days.  I'm hoping to have everything set to start sewing!


----------



## SallyfromDE

scrap_heaven said:


> Okay ladies desperately need your help.
> 
> I am looking for these applique designs, who makes them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might be able to offer, I have been looking for about 2hrs and can't seem to find the creator.



I have no idea, but it makes me think of a picture I got on FB. It shows a picture of Kate and Will, how they resembled Cinderella and the Prince and then Fergies 2 daughters were dressed like the wicked steps. I wish I saved it, cracked me up.


----------



## scrap_heaven

I need a great idea for thanksgiving.

We will be spending Canadian Thanksgiving at Disney


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> I have no idea, but it makes me think of a picture I got on FB. It shows a picture of Kate and Will, how they resembled Cinderella and the Prince and then Fergies 2 daughters were dressed like the wicked steps. I wish I saved it, cracked me up.



I saw that picture on FB.  It was hilarious!!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

dianemom2 said:


> I believe that our Walmart has raised their cover charge to $75 these days.  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so cute!  I wish I knew and could help you out.



Almost positive the name of the seller was Sewwhat66 who used to be on Etsy but she has up and disappeared, anyone know where she is now?


----------



## cogero

Home from my artist workshop in Charlotte. I have to catch up from page 55.

Need to finish a give today 2 shirts and 5 heat press shirts I can do it right.

I was too tired from travelling and all the creativity this weekend to do much.

Off to the gym and I will start catching up at work.

Oh I took a class with Alissa Burke who is an Artisian Designer with Bernina and it was about creating your own fabric one of my favorite classes. I actually loved all my classes but one which was just okay.

Oh Mom and I also went to Mary Jos what a cool place.


----------



## Disneymom1218

scrap_heaven said:


> Okay ladies desperately need your help.
> 
> I am looking for these applique designs, who makes them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might be able to offer, I have been looking for about 2hrs and can't seem to find the creator.



I searched Cinderella step sisters Appliques on etsy and these same designs showed up under Davidtaylor designs. I would message him and see if he would be willing to sell the appliques.



SallyfromDE said:


> I have no idea, but it makes me think of a picture I got on FB. It shows a picture of Kate and Will, how they resembled Cinderella and the Prince and then Fergies 2 daughters were dressed like the wicked steps. I wish I saved it, cracked me up.


Here ya go Sally


----------



## NiniMorris

So much to do today!  Just found out the grand Princess is joining us on the beach vacation next week... I haven't even started planning or packing.  So unlike me!  (I'm a bit obsessive about those things) now I have to add plans for a 3 year old.

No power today.  A big tree fell this morning on 3 power lines.  We have had sporadic power all morning as they try to fix it.  Luckily I was able to get one cup of coffee during one of the times between the outages.

Had to cancel my sewing class today...so I guess I have no excuse to not get busy with the planning and the packing...except for the inability to do laundry...and not a lot of searching on the internet today.  Phone isn't so good for that...too slow for me!

(of course the grand princess thinks it is like camping.  The camping lantern is in the bathroom ... she WILL NOT go potty without a light!  And she is watching Disney DVDs on the portable player.  Just hope the battery holds up!  LOL)


I am NOT a pioneer woman Nini


----------



## ollyg

scrap_heaven said:


> Okay ladies desperately need your help.
> 
> I am looking for these applique designs, who makes them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you might be able to offer, I have been looking for about 2hrs and can't seem to find the creator.




http://www.etsy.com/listing/7239814...h_query=drizella&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Dustykins

Hey girls!  I've been MIA for awhile.  There were so many incredible things posted on here since I've logged in last that I just don't have time to quote them all - but great job everybody!!

I'm on a pattern hunt and maybe you girls can help me out.  I've got time, but I'm not having much luck yet.   My sister's wedding is going to have hidden Donald's (instead of hidden Mickey's - her Fiance wanted Donald to be the best man, but you know Disney won't allow that) and I think I want to make DD a Donald dress for the wedding (she's not going to be in it).  I really want to find a sailor dress pattern that looks like Donald's shirt, just made into a dress.  I love this one:  http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/McCall's_2212 but it's from the 50's so, of course, if you can find one, it's expensive!  I'm not willing to pay $40 for a pattern.  Anybody know of a similar pattern that's not so pricey?


----------



## dianemom2

Dustykins said:


> Hey girls!  I've been MIA for awhile.  There were so many incredible things posted on here since I've logged in last that I just don't have time to quote them all - but great job everybody!!
> 
> I'm on a pattern hunt and maybe you girls can help me out.  I've got time, but I'm not having much luck yet.   My sister's wedding is going to have hidden Donald's (instead of hidden Mickey's - her Fiance wanted Donald to be the best man, but you know Disney won't allow that) and I think I want to make DD a Donald dress for the wedding (she's not going to be in it).  I really want to find a sailor dress pattern that looks like Donald's shirt, just made into a dress.  I love this one:  http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/McCall's_2212 but it's from the 50's so, of course, if you can find one, it's expensive!  I'm not willing to pay $40 for a pattern.  Anybody know of a similar pattern that's not so pricey?



I went on ebay and found a bunch of cute patterns that would probably work for you.  There were priced between $3.99 and $12.99.  Etsy would probably have a bunch too.


----------



## dianemom2

dianemom2 said:


> I went on ebay and found a bunch of cute patterns that would probably work for you.  There were priced between $3.99 and $12.99.  Etsy would probably have a bunch too.



Here's a cute one that I saw on Etsy.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7044042...or+dress+pattern&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## VBAndrea

My kids have their school performance this Wednesday and today I find out they need to wear school themed t-shirts.  I didn't understand, but the teacher basically said anything to do with school.  All I can find is more cutsie preschool type things and I guarantee my 9 yo ds wouldn't go for that.  I thought maybe of doing Thing One and Thing Two t-shirts -- both kids are in the same class b/c it's first thru third grade.  I figure Dr. Suess is educationally related and I thought that would look cute.  Problem is, I think HeatherSue makes applique designs but I can't find them -- I know she labels things with variations.  If anyone knows what she calls them please let me know.  I am just looking for the circles rather than the characters, though I found some cute characters with kites on etsy that I could try if all else fails and bows and clothes had some too.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> My kids have their school performance this Wednesday and today I find out they need to wear school themed t-shirts.  I didn't understand, but the teacher basically said anything to do with school.  All I can find is more cutsie preschool type things and I guarantee my 9 yo ds wouldn't go for that.  I thought maybe of doing Thing One and Thing Two t-shirts -- both kids are in the same class b/c it's first thru third grade.  I figure Dr. Suess is educationally related and I thought that would look cute.  Problem is, I think HeatherSue makes applique designs but I can't find them -- I know she labels things with variations.  If anyone knows what she calls them please let me know.  I am just looking for the circles rather than the characters, though I found some cute characters with kites on etsy that I could try if all else fails and bows and clothes had some too.



Ting 1 on her facebook Shop Now tab.


----------



## ellenbenny

Dustykins said:


> Hey girls!  I've been MIA for awhile.  There were so many incredible things posted on here since I've logged in last that I just don't have time to quote them all - but great job everybody!!
> 
> I'm on a pattern hunt and maybe you girls can help me out.  I've got time, but I'm not having much luck yet.   My sister's wedding is going to have hidden Donald's (instead of hidden Mickey's - her Fiance wanted Donald to be the best man, but you know Disney won't allow that) and I think I want to make DD a Donald dress for the wedding (she's not going to be in it).  I really want to find a sailor dress pattern that looks like Donald's shirt, just made into a dress.  I love this one:  http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/McCall's_2212 but it's from the 50's so, of course, if you can find one, it's expensive!  I'm not willing to pay $40 for a pattern.  Anybody know of a similar pattern that's not so pricey?



Here is a free tutorial for a sailor collar, and if you look around her blog or search sailor there are some pictures of sailor outfits for inspiration
http://www.ellieinspired.com/sailorcollar.html


----------



## Granna4679

scouthawkk said:


> Have you checked out the ones at YCMT? Some of them look really cute. This is the one I use for gifts
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/chic-baby-bib-and-burpie-set.htm
> It is simple looking, but you can add to it if you want. I have both shortened and enlarged it to fit the need. And it is so quick and easy to put together!



Thanks...I guess I missed that one.  I will check that one out.



NiniMorris said:


> I use the Kimono style bib from YCMT...but I just don't make it kimono style...does that make sense?  I use the pattern for the finished size.  Some I use a solid piece of fabric (NOT solid color!); some I piece; some I embroider; and some I crazy patch.  Of all...the crazy patch gets the best response.
> 
> I also don't use piping etc...I go for the quick and easy just stitch them up leaving a small opening for turning and then top stitch.  I can usually do 3 or 4 in less than an hour.  I like to make some with the scraps I use for the quilts...and make a 'gift' bag with a drawstring opening.  Then the gift bag can become a laundry bag for the little one or can be stitched closed and made into a pillow when baby gets older.
> 
> 
> (WOW...way more than you asked about!  LOL)



OH, I like that one!  I may try it too.  I made 3 over the weekend with a tute I found online.  They were really time consuming.  I need some quick and easy ones.  I hate piping too.  I made burp cloths this weekend from the free YCMT pattern.  They turned out really cute but wow...that piping was tedious on the curves.  Thanks for the pattern suggestion.



effervescent said:


> Love those!  Where did you get the pony applique?  My DD loves My Little Pony and she outgrew her Pony outfit this year.  I'd love to be able to make one to replace it.



Thank you.  The design is from bowsandclothes.com




VBAndrea said:


> QUESTIONS?
> 
> WENDY:  For Memorial Day I would do red, white and blue.  I made my dd this last 4th of July and never posted it, but I plan on her wearing either this or her USS Cole dress on Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I since put more white rick rack on the top and at the top of the ruffle on the shorts -- I of course made the outfit on the 4th b/f the party we went to and ran out of rick rack that day.  And sorry if the photo is gigantic -- photobucket is not letting me resize right now!  The shorts are denim shorts and I just added the ruffle.



This is too cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.



Nicole - this is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!   Thanks for the link...going there now!


----------



## Dustykins

ellenbenny said:


> Here is a free tutorial for a sailor collar, and if you look around her blog or search sailor there are some pictures of sailor outfits for inspiration
> http://www.ellieinspired.com/sailorcollar.html



Thanks!  That's perfect!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.

I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.










I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.





I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.


----------



## tricia

I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.






While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately

Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.











Baby Boy overalls






Details (I am so proud of the details on this)






Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

tricia said:


>



I like your purse.  Love those overalls too.  The stitching looks great.  And the dresses are very pretty.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Ting 1 on her facebook Shop Now tab.


Thanks!  It's not listed on etsy and her facebook page is down, but it doesn't matter.  DH thinks it's a really stupid idea and feels they wouldn't be school related at all (hello, Dr. Suess -- children's reading - get it?).  So they will wear their t's that have the Mythbusters logo and say "Igniting minds with Science".  They're just iron on and the black on the iron is kind of brownish, so I was hoping to dress them in something nicer.  I lose.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.


I LOVE the purse!  It must have taken forever to do with all the dividers and pockets, but that's my kind of purse!  The Romper is really cute too.



tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.



Your purse is really nice too!  And wow on the overalls -- the detailing is fabulous!!!  But my favorites are those dresses -- stunning!  The fabric looks so silky!


----------



## hollybearsmom

I really like that Amy Butler bag!


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.

Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.





Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disneymom1218 said:


> Here ya go Sally



I love it!! Thank you! Got it saved!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.



Turned out fantastic! I have one upstairs that just has the outside done. I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## belle41379

Wow! I'm inspired!  I've been making things for our kids for several years, and never really ventured to this thread.   I am NO WHERE NEAR at the same level, but do enjoy sewing.  I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday and will have to post pics of some of the other things I've made.  After reading the fantastic tutorial, I'm excited to try an appliqué for the first time. 

Thanks for inspiring me (without even knowing it).


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Just a reminder today is the ship date for Perrin's Star Wars Big Give!!! Please come on over and post your wonderful creations and I'll send you the address!!

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Dustykins said:


> Hey girls!  I've been MIA for awhile.  There were so many incredible things posted on here since I've logged in last that I just don't have time to quote them all - but great job everybody!!
> 
> I'm on a pattern hunt and maybe you girls can help me out.  I've got time, but I'm not having much luck yet.   My sister's wedding is going to have hidden Donald's (instead of hidden Mickey's - her Fiance wanted Donald to be the best man, but you know Disney won't allow that) and I think I want to make DD a Donald dress for the wedding (she's not going to be in it).  I really want to find a sailor dress pattern that looks like Donald's shirt, just made into a dress.  I love this one:  http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/McCall's_2212 but it's from the 50's so, of course, if you can find one, it's expensive!  I'm not willing to pay $40 for a pattern.  Anybody know of a similar pattern that's not so pricey?



Here's my AG version of Donalds outfit.  I really wanted it to represent something a real girl would wear.  It's not a pattern, but it might help??







100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.



Awesome!!  I love purses!



tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.



I love the details too!  Great job!  And great job on the dress!!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.
> 
> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.



This is awesome!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## mommymack

tricia said:


> Baby Boy overalls



I LOVE these! What pattern did you use?  The details are beautiful!


----------



## MrsBanks

Hi Everyone!  Haven't posted here in a very long while.  I'm thinking of making end of the year gifts for the kiddies teachers and would like to make a folder/folio type organizer.  Something to hold a legal sized pad is what I was thinking with a pocket??  I can't find a pattern for anything like that.  Does anyone know of anything?  

I'm also open to any other suggestions.  I made tote bags last year and my youngest has the same teacher the oldest had so I need a new idea.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



Great job on the outfits. Thanks so much for making the shirts for the Big Give. I am sure the family will appreciate them. DH walked by and said, "Yoda looks like Stitch!" (I actually agreed with him)



scrap_heaven said:


> I need a great idea for thanksgiving.
> 
> We will be spending Canadian Thanksgiving at Disney



Hmmm, do you want something Disney inspired or just Thanksgiving themed? I wonder if you may find some ideas going back to thread 23 or so for last Thanksgiving?



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.



Great job with the purse! Those dividers look awesome. The romper looks great too.



tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.



Great job on everything as per usual. The details on the overalls are great!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.
> 
> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.



Wow! You did a great job on the outfit. It's great that he will get 2 years of wear out of that!


----------



## mommymack

This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!



Oooh - I love this and I especially love the color you chose!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## PrincessKell

HI Dis family! Its been so long since I have been on the boards! I miss you all. Now I just need to get back to sewing since my life has slowed down a bit.


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Good to know b/c I have been having the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I only wish I had a 6x10 hoop!
> 
> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



Sooo cute!  Love the Barbie dresses and the Guppie shirts are so cute.  



NiniMorris said:


> So much to do today!  Just found out the grand Princess is joining us on the beach vacation next week... I haven't even started planning or packing.  So unlike me!  (I'm a bit obsessive about those things) now I have to add plans for a 3 year old.
> 
> No power today.  A big tree fell this morning on 3 power lines.  We have had sporadic power all morning as they try to fix it.  Luckily I was able to get one cup of coffee during one of the times between the outages.
> 
> Had to cancel my sewing class today...so I guess I have no excuse to not get busy with the planning and the packing...except for the inability to do laundry...and not a lot of searching on the internet today.  Phone isn't so good for that...too slow for me!
> 
> (of course the grand princess thinks it is like camping.  The camping lantern is in the bathroom ... she WILL NOT go potty without a light!  And she is watching Disney DVDs on the portable player.  Just hope the battery holds up!  LOL)
> 
> 
> I am NOT a pioneer woman Nini



Wow...sorry you lost power today Nini.  Sounds like you and the Princess made the best of it though.  



tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.



Everything is really great.  I especially love the overalls and the detail...wow.  Did you use a double needle for them?



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.



Fantastic purse...so professional looking.  And I made my first romper off of that pattern this weekend too.  I will post pics tomorrow....tooo tired tonight.




mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!



Gorgeous...great job!



PrincessKell said:


> HI Dis family! Its been so long since I have been on the boards! I miss you all. Now I just need to get back to sewing since my life has slowed down a bit.



Welcome back!!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.



THAT IS AMAZING!!!  WOW!  I know it took you forever, but it looks soooooo worth it!



PrincessKell said:


> HI Dis family! Its been so long since I have been on the boards! I miss you all. Now I just need to get back to sewing since my life has slowed down a bit.



Welcome back!!


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.


 Everything is great but I just LOVE the girls outfits. They are so cute and the ruffle fronts are very much in style right now! Terrific job! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.


Your bag is awesome and you have every right to be proud of the overall's detailing. They look fantastic! 



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.
> 
> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.


Welcome and I love the Jedi outfit. Great Job! 



belle41379 said:


> Wow! I'm inspired!  I've been making things for our kids for several years, and never really ventured to this thread.   I am NO WHERE NEAR at the same level, but do enjoy sewing.  I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday and will have to post pics of some of the other things I've made.  After reading the fantastic tutorial, I'm excited to try an appliqué for the first time.
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me (without even knowing it).


 Welcome! Can't wait to see your creations. 



mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!


 Beautiful job on the dress. I love the color you chose. 
The more I see this pattern made, the more I want to buy it. It seems the possibilities are plenty with this one. 
I haven't done anything really for the last 2 weeks (well we were in WDW for a long Mother's Day weekend...that was great). My DH is here for R&R so I have hardly been on the computer, let alone at the sewing machine. He heads back tomorrow.  I need to finish up a give and work on the Spring Festival and end of the year parties for school. Can you believe  school is almost over? When does everyones little ones get out? Our last day is June 2nd here.


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> And for HEATHERSUE:
> 
> YOU ROCK!!!!  I just transferred the file you sent me for my BG items to my thumb drive, plugged it in, and it stitched out easy peasy and looks awesome (well, it really doesn't look awesome b/c I used scrap fabric and green thread, but if I did it for real it's beyond awesome).  I was expecting this to be a major ordeal and it wasn't.  As soon as I'm done with these BG shirts I'll be placing a P&F order for sure for my kids!


Sounds like you and your machine are becoming fast friends.  I can't wait to see all of your creations.  And I agree with you about Heather - her designs are the best.  



VBAndrea said:


> WENDY:  For Memorial Day I would do red, white and blue.  I made my dd this last 4th of July and never posted it, but I plan on her wearing either this or her USS Cole dress on Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I since put more white rick rack on the top and at the top of the ruffle on the shorts -- I of course made the outfit on the 4th b/f the party we went to and ran out of rick rack that day.  And sorry if the photo is gigantic -- photobucket is not letting me resize right now!  The shorts are denim shorts and I just added the ruffle.


Sorry, I can't help with your question about attaching the hoop because I have a different machine but my embroidery arm doesn't move when I take off my hoop.  I think that part of the machine is very delicate and you should try not to move it manually (with your hands, have the machine do it).  But again, I have a different machine so I'm not exactly sure.  Also, I like that red, white and blue set.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all- I've done stuff for gives but haven't posted anything personal for the last month or so- well, here's why: I give you... the never ending project.  Four cross stitch embroidery designs w/ on average 44 thread changes and 75,000 stitches each.  Ugh.  I wanted something with different styles of santas for Epcot (we're going the week after Tgiving.)  I'm hoping that by knocking out the most time consuming custom first the others will all seem easy, right?  This took a total of about 20 hours to finish, including everything.  Yeah, my grandkids better be wearing this someday LOL.  DD will also be wearing this for Christmas at home- I def. want to get my full time's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't mean to cut off DD's face, still learning to use the new lens I got for mothers day.  Also, DD will be wearing a shirt of some type underneath depending on the weather long or short sleeved.  Also, she's planning to wear a petti underneath so it will make the skirt stand out more and show off the side santas a bit.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Oh- the skirt is an insa, and the top I just made up.


 WOW.  Those santas look amazing.  The skirt and top came out really nice (even with out the embroidery).  Will you get a chance to make anything for your son or does he still believe that he is too old for customs?  (I'm hoping he changed his mind since your other post about him not wanting custom t-shirts any more).  



jessica52877 said:


> Here are some shirts where I just used heat n bond (not lite) to iron on the letters. I believe I did these right before we left. Nothing like last minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, look at that adorable little boy. I am missing them right now. They went camping but I had too much work to do to go. On that note, back to the dresses!


You are obviously a better cutter then me because I would never be able to cut out those letters by hand.  
I love these shirts.  Would you mind if I CASEd this idea to make some t-shirts for my parents for our next trip?  I think they would get a kick out of it since they are the Original Mickey Mouse Clubhouse generation.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have posted pics in awhile.  Here are a few of the things I have done recently:
> Shirts for my first big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)


I love your Star Wars shirts for the Give.  I love that little Yoda too.  The Barbie outfits are super cute.



ireland_nicole said:


> ETA: just wanted to say I am not referring to Farbenmix patterns- they are excellent; and I don't mind too much that the patterns in sewing clothes kids love are tissue; after all, the book was like $20 with all the patterns, etc. in it.  Nor am I referring to a sisboom pattern, any epatterns, or Carla C (she is a goddess of pattern design imo).


I have to say that I have had the same experiences.  I guess that is why I stick with the Scientific Seamstress patterns.  I was just finishing up a bowling shirt for my DS and was thinking to myself "I Love CarlaC".



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got to do some sewing this week-end.  I don't think I'd touched my machine since Easter.
> 
> I made myself a purse.  The Amy Butler's Blossom Bag.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to make something for ds with CarlaC's Romper pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make diapers, but I discovered I only had about 6in of elastic so I had to come up with something else.


Wow, I love that purse, you did a really nice job on it.  Those rompers look so cute.  I was at Target the other day and was thinking that it might be fun to have a little baby again and to dress them up in all these cute clothes but then I heard a baby crying in the toy department and I thought, maybe I should just get a doll.  I'll have to find some pregnant friends to make things for instead.  



tricia said:


> I also got a purse done recently.  It is the Stella purse from ModKid (Patty Young)  The inside is not as nice as the Amy Butler bag, so no pics of that, but here is the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm here, may as well post the other stuff I have made lately
> 
> Dish clothes for my mom for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details (I am so proud of the details on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister outfits.  The green is from Ottobre, and the Peach is Carla's A-Line with the flounces added like the other one.


That purse came out really nice.  It looks like the perfect size and I love your fabric choices.  The overalls are very well done and the applique is cute too.  Perfect for a little boy.  The sister dresses are so sweet, love the diaper covers and all those ruffles.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.
> 
> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.


wow, you did a great job.  Your DS is obviously enjoying it too.  



mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!


Great job on the dress and the fabric is so vibrant.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Thanks everyone!



VBAndrea said:


> I LOVE the purse!  It must have taken forever to do with all the dividers and pockets, but that's my kind of purse!  The Romper is really cute too.



Really the outside is the hard part.  There's so many little pieces to it.



PiperPizzaz said:


> Turned out fantastic! I have one upstairs that just has the outside done. I need to get my butt in gear!



If you have the outside done, it shouldn't take too long to finish.  I know I spent more than twice as long putting the outside together as I did on the lining & the dividers.

Have I ever told you how much I love your avi?  I really need to find a copy of that movie.  I haven't seen it in years.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my AG version of Donalds outfit.  I really wanted it to represent something a real girl would wear.  It's not a pattern, but it might help??



This is sooo cute!



mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!



Very pretty dress.


----------



## tricia

100AcrePrincess said:


> I like your purse.  Love those overalls too.  The stitching looks great.  And the dresses are very pretty.



Thank you



VBAndrea said:


> Your purse is really nice too!  And wow on the overalls -- the detailing is fabulous!!!  But my favorites are those dresses -- stunning!  The fabric looks so silky!



thanks.  The fabric is silky feeling, and fairly sheer.  A little tough to work with, but I love the result.



DMGeurts said:


> I love the details too!  Great job!  And great job on the dress!!
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you



mommymack said:


> I LOVE these! What pattern did you use?  The details are beautiful!



That is an Ottobre pattern from the 03/2011 edition.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on everything as per usual. The details on the overalls are great!



thank you.



Granna4679 said:


> Everything is really great.  I especially love the overalls and the detail...wow.  Did you use a double needle for them?



No, I did not, that is why I am so impressed with myself.  I do have a double needle, but I can't seem to get it to stitch as well as I like.  I think the tension is a little too tight sometimes and the 2 lines of stitching get pulled together a bit from underneath and do not sit as flat as I would like.



Fruto76 said:


> Everything is great but I just LOVE the girls outfits. They are so cute and the ruffle fronts are very much in style right now! Terrific job!



thank you.



babynala said:


> Wow, I love that purse, you did a really nice job on it.  Those rompers look so cute.  I was at Target the other day and was thinking that it might be fun to have a little baby again and to dress them up in all these cute clothes but then I heard a baby crying in the toy department and I thought, maybe I should just get a doll.  I'll have to find some pregnant friends to make things for instead.
> 
> 
> That purse came out really nice.  It looks like the perfect size and I love your fabric choices.  The overalls are very well done and the applique is cute too.  Perfect for a little boy.  The sister dresses are so sweet, love the diaper covers and all those ruffles.




'get a doll'   thanks for the laugh this morning.

Thanks for the compliments too.  The embroidery is from Urban Threads.


----------



## aboveH20

My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.









































My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTIONS?
> 
> I know it's surprising, but I have a few more questions.  First of all, to those who bought the hoops on e- for the PE770 (Diane maybe???) would you mind PMing me the seller?  This goes hand-in-hand with another question.  I feel like I am wasting a lot of stabilizer when I do a 4x4 design, so I am hoping a smaller hoop size means less stabilizer used.  Does anyone use their extra stabilizer that you end up cutting off for anything?  I am using iron on pellon for my luggage tags and I wonder if I could just use my extra stabilizer for them.
> 
> And, any tricks to attaching the hoop?  I am particularly having trouble after I trim my applique fabric and the embroidery arm is no longer centered when I go to reattach.  The only hint I could find on an internet search was to back up the color so it centers and then forward the spool color again to return to where the design stopped.  Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> 
> WENDY:  For Memorial Day I would do red, white and blue.  I made my dd this last 4th of July and never posted it, but I plan on her wearing either this or her USS Cole dress on Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Andrea I purchased my extra set through Mr&MrsSewVac. And they do fit better than the one with the machine

As for your second question I too have a hard time putting the hoop back on if it is too close to the edge. My trick for this is I hit the adjust button, then the middle button showing the needle and then the Spool- button. This will usually bring it in better so I can put the hoop on. You just have to remember then to hit the Spool+ to get back to your next step.

Love your DD's dress.



ireland_nicole said:


>



WOW love that dress.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I love the little Yoda!!!!
> 
> Here are some outfits I made quite awhile ago but never posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I did for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bubbles didn't work out so well with my machine so I had to do them by hand.  Haven't done that in awhile and it was hard to do such a small thing, so they weren't nearly perfect but the customer was happy with them.
> (oops, I forgot to rotate the picture)



Everything is so cute. I love the Yoda too.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Here ya go Sally


LOVE IT. That is just to funny




tricia said:


> Baby Boy overalls



Everything is so cute. Love that bag.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So cute. We just went to a StarWars Pawsox Game (farm league for the RedSox) and my DSs would have loved that.




DMGeurts said:


> Here's my AG version of Donalds outfit.  I really wanted it to represent something a real girl would wear.  It's not a pattern, but it might help??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Too Cute.



mommymack said:


>



Love that dress. I have the pattern all printed out I just need to make something.



aboveH20 said:


> My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!



WOW you have been busy without him and how cool he got to ride with someone famous. Did he buy the picture from the ride?


----------



## babynala

aboveH20 said:


> My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!



Wow, that sounds like a great birthday!  Thanks for posting the pictures of the pillowcases as it reminded me to get some sewn up with the fabric I bought.  You are so generous and your pillowcases look great!  

I've been busy sewing a few things for my family and friends:

I made this dress for my niece for her Birthday (she got it about 2 months after her actual birthday, opps).








and a matching version for her bitty baby but I couldn't fit the applique on bitty baby's bodice.





I made this for my nephew and had to add the "Captain Jack" since his name is Jack.  













I made these PJs for my DD using the easy-fits pattern.  I really love how the applique came out.  I've never done a "raggy" style before and it was really easy.









I made these t-shirts for Trace's Big Give




For his sisters:









I've been working on these ITH zippered bags for the females in my husband's family as we will be visiting them soon.  I have about 6 or 7 more that I need to finish up but they are all stitched out.





I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.


----------



## T-rox

mind sharing where you got that treasure map applique?


----------



## VBAndrea

mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!


Adorable!



aboveH20 said:


> My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!


Wow!  You've been busy!  I pulled out my one bit of solid flannel to make a set (it's a remnant so may only get 3 pillows out of it) and ds was hogging the computer so I couldn't get instructions (he came home from school b/c he almost fainted -- he truly is not sick).  I e-mailed GKTW to see if we can use the marbled flannel like Jessica used or to see if we can use two prints.  Flannel prints are on sale at Hancocks this week, but no solids.  I may just use a Joann's 40% coupon to get some solid flannel.  Of course, I also need to make my kids some t's, but I just can't decide what applique designs I want to buy.  Most horses I can find are embroidery and not applique, but I will do some of those anyway.  DD is a horse fanatic.



babynala said:


> Wow, that sounds like a great birthday!  Thanks for posting the pictures of the pillowcases as it reminded me to get some sewn up with the fabric I bought.  You are so generous and your pillowcases look great!
> 
> I've been busy sewing a few things for my family and friends:
> 
> I made this dress for my niece for her Birthday (she got it about 2 months after her actual birthday, opps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching version for her bitty baby but I couldn't fit the applique on bitty baby's bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nephew and had to add the "Captain Jack" since his name is Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these PJs for my DD using the easy-fits pattern.  I really love how the applique came out.  I've never done a "raggy" style before and it was really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these t-shirts for Trace's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on these ITH zippered bags for the females in my husband's family as we will be visiting them soon.  I have about 6 or 7 more that I need to finish up but they are all stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.



You surely have been busy!!!!  I love everything.  I adore the carriage so I'm sad it didn't fit on the tiny dress.


----------



## babynala

T-rox said:


> mind sharing where you got that treasure map applique?


I got it from Planet Applique.  It will come up if you do a search for pirate.  That is also where I got that little parrot too.


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> WOW you have been busy without him and how cool he got to ride with someone famous. Did he buy the picture from the ride?




I don't think so, but after the ride he finally got up his courage to  shake his hand as they walked out together.  He said Billy (see how I call him by his first name     ) waited in line with everyone else.  Other people noticed him, but apparently let him be.


----------



## jessica52877

babynala said:


> You are obviously a better cutter then me because I would never be able to cut out those letters by hand.
> I love these shirts.  Would you mind if I CASEd this idea to make some t-shirts for my parents for our next trip?  I think they would get a kick out of it since they are the Original Mickey Mouse Clubhouse generation.



CASE away! They were such fun shirts. We wore them to Mickey's Trick or Treat (DL version of MNSSHP) and got so many compliments on them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on   I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!



I got this pattern, but have worked on it yet. I bought the Cinderella fabric to make Kirsta  a dress for dinner in Disney.


----------



## teresajoy

sheridee32 said:


> Nina Davy Jones was as good as he was when I was a kid. He still looks good I hope to be moving and looking as good when I am his age I think he is about 60 for real put pictures on facebook because I forgot my camera and had to use my phone I would love to go back and see him Sunday but probablly wont get to the kids want to go eat some place off property for mothers day.



Corey was at Epcot on Sunday (at least I think it was Sunday) and saw Davy Jones. He taped a little bit of it for me.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know it's been a while since I have been on here. Some of you are friends on Facebook and may have seen these already, so I apologize in advance for the duplicity...
> 
> Capris and shirt for Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this little 4x4 design by heather went perfectly with some fabric I had in my stash for bottoms. I did a Cindrella for Megan and have the shorts left to do for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another thsirt for Tom



Hannah looked so adorable in this outfit!!!! She reminded me of Heather when she was little, except Heather didn't have that much hair.  It was so fun seeing you guys! 




mphalens said:


> Personally I've never liked using a nursing cover, as I felt it just drew more attention to what I was doing ... I was usually able to be more discreet WITHOUT a nursing cover than with  But I understand a mom's desire to have one



I used one with all my kids, even though I was pretty discreet without it too. But, my kids tended to get distracted easily out in public, and the cover helped.  Honestly, I could have cared less if anyone knew I was nursing or not, but I didn't want anyone seeing more of me than I was comfortable with.  



PurpleEars said:


> I need your honest opinion on this dress. I made it for our August trip but I don't know if it is too "loud"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new Jamie dress pattern. I really like how it cinches my waist (it makes me look quite slim!) I just don't know if I overdid the Minnie dots or not. I am debating if I should switch the straps to black instead of the Minnie dots. Sometimes what I envisioned in my head just don't quite work out the way they should!



This is so cute!!!! I think it's one of my favorite things you've made! Great job!!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> Priorities my dear, priorities.  Teresa set me straight on embroidery machine before new stove so you are on the right track with Disney trips before new kitchen.



I do what I can to help. 



billwendy said:


> Hannah after we were 2 hours into it - 600 graduates took a while!!!


Such a sweet picture (and if I kept the wrong one, it's the sleeping one I mean, although all of them are cute!) 



Sapper383 said:


> I would like to make my DD6 a Snow white inspired dress, something quite simple. Has anyone made anything like this, looking for inspiration.
> 
> thanks



I've made one with the Simply Sweet and with the Portrait Peasant. I think I put them in the Photobucket account. 



SallyfromDE said:


> TeresaJoy made a snow white inspired outfit. She wore yellow capris with a navy top, and put sleeves in SW. There have been quite a few handbag makers here, with the minnie theme. Oh, someone just posted a black dress with the ruffle being the minnie dot.



That was so much fun! Thanks for remembering!



SallyfromDE said:


> Isn't this a cute pattern? McCalls 6316. I think I'm going to make the blue one Jasmine. The center panel will be in a tan of peach flesh fabric. I'm not sure about the zipper tho'. If I put it down the back, she'd have trouble if she had to go to the ladies room. I wonder if a side zipper would work?


I'm scannig quickly trying to get caught up after vacation, and when I saw the picture (without seeing you posted it) I thought, "Sally should use that for a Jasmine outfit"! 

Does Kirsta mind shirring? I wonder if you could just make the back wider and shirr it? Maybe with elastic in the waist too?



scrap_heaven said:


> Just booked our return trip to Disney in October
> 
> 
> 
> So now I need customs! Yippie!!!



YAY!!!!!! 

Last week (while we were on vacation) Brian said, "We should come back in October." Stinker boy, we had already decided we weren't doing that this year. But, I wish we were too! 



Disney Yooper said:


> I found these in the Disboutiquers Photobucket.  Anyone know what patterns were used?  I'd like to attempt these as well.  We have a trip at the Treehouse Villas Dec. 6-15 with my mom, aunt, daughters and their friends.



I think you could make up your own pattern for those Vicki. Just take the bust measurement and add on a few inches for ease. I have also seen similar patterns by the big 3. There is also a similar one on YCMT for kids, I think it goes by measurements so you might be able to use it. I don't recall what it was called though. 





PrincessKell said:


> HI Dis family! Its been so long since I have been on the boards! I miss you all. Now I just need to get back to sewing since my life has slowed down a bit.


Hey!!! How have you been?? How is the Peach? I saw something with Elvis on it the other day and thought of her!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Kell!

OMG love everything posted, way TMTQ- especially loved the blue dress, the overalls, the amy butler bag but loved everything else too! 

I'd love to know where the raggy flower applique is from- awesome!

OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated





fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.


----------



## miprender

OK I finished my first Simply Sweet. As soon as I can upload the pictures I will post.




babynala said:


> Wow, that sounds like a great birthday!  Thanks for posting the pictures of the pillowcases as it reminded me to get some sewn up with the fabric I bought.  You are so generous and your pillowcases look great!
> 
> I've been busy sewing a few things for my family and friends:
> 
> I made this dress for my niece for her Birthday (she got it about 2 months after her actual birthday, opps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching version for her bitty baby but I couldn't fit the applique on bitty baby's bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nephew and had to add the "Captain Jack" since his name is Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these PJs for my DD using the easy-fits pattern.  I really love how the applique came out.  I've never done a "raggy" style before and it was really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these t-shirts for Trace's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on these ITH zippered bags for the females in my husband's family as we will be visiting them soon.  I have about 6 or 7 more that I need to finish up but they are all stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.



Love everything. I just checked out that website too and they have alot of nice appliques. I love the treasure map one



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Kell!
> 
> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.



Such a pretty dress and beautiful DD


----------



## micksmoma

All of your creations are amazing.  I have a question for those of you with an embroidery machine.  I have just gotten an embroidery machine and I have a grandaughter that is 9 and into horses.  Where can I find a horse applique that looks more for a grow up.  She doesn't want a kiddy one.  She said she is a big girl.


----------



## scrap_heaven

QUESTION

I have been looking at skirts like this




Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)

I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.

Thank you for any help you can provide.


P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!


----------



## babynala

jessica52877 said:


> CASE away! They were such fun shirts. We wore them to Mickey's Trick or Treat (DL version of MNSSHP) and got so many compliments on them.


Thanks, I'm not sure I'll get to them but I think my parents would get a kick out of them.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Kell!
> 
> OMG love everything posted, way TMTQ- especially loved the blue dress, the overalls, the amy butler bag but loved everything else too!
> 
> I'd love to know where the raggy flower applique is from- awesome!
> 
> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.


That dress is really pretty.  The fabrics are beautiful and so is your DD.  I can't believe she is graduation from 5th grade.  I would have been crying trying to figure out that pattern.  

The raggy applique came from applique market.  They just had a sale that ended Sunday night but they have a page on FB so you can follow it for upcoming sales.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommymack said:


> This dress is what I spent my weekend on. I am usually a knits kind of girl but the CarlaC patterns (and the price of fabric!) are luring me to expand my wovens skills!



The dress looks beautiful. I really like the colour choice!



aboveH20 said:


> My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!



Wow it looks like you have been busy! You are very generous with your time and talent making the pillowcases for GKTW. It sounds like your husband is having a great time!



babynala said:


> I've been busy sewing a few things for my family and friends:
> 
> I made this dress for my niece for her Birthday (she got it about 2 months after her actual birthday, opps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching version for her bitty baby but I couldn't fit the applique on bitty baby's bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nephew and had to add the "Captain Jack" since his name is Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these PJs for my DD using the easy-fits pattern.  I really love how the applique came out.  I've never done a "raggy" style before and it was really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these t-shirts for Trace's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sisters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on these ITH zippered bags for the females in my husband's family as we will be visiting them soon.  I have about 6 or 7 more that I need to finish up but they are all stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.



I like everything you've made. It's too bad the applique is too big for the smaller dress.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.



That dress looks beautiful. It's too bad that the pieces didn't line up. I would have given up in frustration!



scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!



I think most of us just cut out applique pieces/patches and sew around the edges using a tight zigzag stitch. I am not sure on the picture though - it looks like the Mickey head on the shirt has pinked edges too?

Teresa - Thanks for your positive comment on the Minnie dress! (Sorry I lost the quote somehow) It really means a lot to me to get feedback from this group.

I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.






Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:






He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.

This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:


----------



## mphalens

scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!



I made my son a pair of jeans in a similar style ... but for his I wanted the edges of the fabric pieces to fray ... so I just sewed a zigzag stitch just inside the edge of each piece ... If you didn't want the edges to fray I'd do a satin stitch or a tight zigzag on the edge of each piece ... And I agree with the other response that the Mickey Head on the t-shirt looks like it was cut with pinking shears ...


----------



## ivey_family

scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.



Fray Block applied to the edges would also help prevent fraying.  It's a tube of liquid on the notions wall at Joanns.  LOVE that stuff!  I would do BOTH Fray Block and a zig-zag stitch on a project like this.

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.


So pretty!  I would have just taken Carla's Portrait Peasant and made it into something that would look similar to this.  I'm sure it would be much less frustrating that lining up mismatched pattern pieces.`



micksmoma said:


> All of your creations are amazing.  I have a question for those of you with an embroidery machine.  I have just gotten an embroidery machine and I have a grandaughter that is 9 and into horses.  Where can I find a horse applique that looks more for a grow up.  She doesn't want a kiddy one.  She said she is a big girl.


I've been looking too but most I can find are fill designs rather than applique.  My dd is really into Bella Sara right now,
http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/featured-products/SWAK_btb_SilhouetteHorseApp_3Sizes.htm

Tons of fill designs:
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/search.aspx?search=horse



scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!


I think most skirts like that are meant to fray.  You might try making a sample piece with fray check at the edges.  I use fray check on bows and it sometimes discolors the edge a bit, so I would do a test.  Likewise, I don't know if it holds up in the wash.



PurpleEars said:


> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.
> 
> This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:


Love this dress as well!  I'm a sucker for black and white.  The lego figure is very cute and looks very fitting on the polo shirt.


----------



## abfight

scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!








This is one that I mad a couple of years ago, and I don't like the frayed look so I used fray check on all of the edges then just used a loose zig zag stitch.  That skirt has been washed dozens of times now and I have had very few frayed threads.
Hope this helps


----------



## abfight

I haven't been posting much lately, but I have been keeping up.  Everything is absolutely amazing (as usual)  I don't want to leave any one out so I'll just leave it at everything.


----------



## VBAndrea

babynala said:


> I got it from Planet Applique.  It will come up if you do a search for pirate.  That is also where I got that little parrot too.


Thanks for sharing that site -- she has nice prices!!!



micksmoma said:


> All of your creations are amazing.  I have a question for those of you with an embroidery machine.  I have just gotten an embroidery machine and I have a grandaughter that is 9 and into horses.  Where can I find a horse applique that looks more for a grow up.  She doesn't want a kiddy one.  She said she is a big girl.



I also forgot to mention I bought two off of etsy but bought them just recently so they are not relisted yet.  One was a set from AZembroidery that is NOT applique, but is not a heavy fill either.  I will watch if she relists and post the link to.  I also bought one from DBembroidery that is an applique and it looks fairly similar to this one:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/6690862...e=6&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Just found this (this is the one I just bought from etsy but it appears she has her own site):
http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/item_109/Horse-Applique-design.htm

And this is what I bought from etsy but I did NOT buy a cd as is listed here -- I purchased the downloaded version:
http://cgi.ebay.com/FLOWER-HORSES-3...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a661698a2

Hope that helps.  If I find anything else that is good I will post.  And please let me know if you come across anything as well.  My dd is 7y/o and will still do mildly cutsie, but she is so into Bella Sara now -- My Little Pony is a thing of the past.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

babynala said:


> I've been working on these ITH zippered bags for the females in my husband's family as we will be visiting them soon.  I have about 6 or 7 more that I need to finish up but they are all stitched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.


Where did you find the ITH zippered bags?  Were they easy to do especially with the zipper?



teresajoy said:


> Last week (while we were on vacation) Brian said, "We should come back in October." Stinker boy, we had already decided we weren't doing that this year. But, I wish we were too!
> !



I am having a SUPER hard time about us not going this year.  This is the first year in quite awhile.  In fact, I just texted my husband this morning telling him I NEED TO GO TO DISNEY!!!!!!  Let me know if you ever run across cheap flights.  You seem to be good at that.

Did you guys have a good time?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Kell!
> 
> OMG love everything posted, way TMTQ- especially loved the blue dress, the overalls, the amy butler bag but loved everything else too!
> 
> I'd love to know where the raggy flower applique is from- awesome!
> 
> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.



I love the dress but I really love the fabrics you choose. Just beautiful!



PurpleEars said:


> The dress looks beautiful. I really like the colour choice!
> 
> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.
> 
> This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:



Love the dress, I purchased both of those patterns to make dresses for my daughters and grandaughter and haven't had a minute to even get one cut out!  The polo is great! I love that you were able to create something for your DH.



lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



None of my ideas are sewing related but my first thought was a thank you note for his kind attention to your son and then you could put a gift card for a local movie theater, sports team tickets, gift certificate to a local eatery etc.
Now that I think about it, you could make a messanger bag and fill it with school supplies.


----------



## babynala

PurpleEars said:


> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.
> 
> This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:


That dress came out really nice.  I think the shorter length will be OK.  Your little lego guy is great.  I know I would not have had the patience to make the eyes and mouth by hand - they look good.  It looks perfect on that shirt.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find the ITH zippered bags?  Were they easy to do especially with the zipper?
> 
> I am having a SUPER hard time about us not going this year.  This is the first year in quite awhile.  In fact, I just texted my husband this morning telling him I NEED TO GO TO DISNEY!!!!!!  Let me know if you ever run across cheap flights.  You seem to be good at that.
> 
> Did you guys have a good time?


I got that zippered case at SWAK.  The zipper part was not hard because you use a zipper that is bigger then the finished product and then the sides are cut off.  It is all done in the hoop so it is super easy.  She has very detailed directions.  The ones I posted in that picture were made in a 6X10 hoop and the two smaller sizes are created with the 5X7 hoop.  I think SWAK sometimes has discounts (I don't remember paying that much money for the design but I have used it LOTS of times).  

Hope you get to go to Disney this year.  We usually only get to go every 2 years but wish we could go more.  I'm also dreaming of a Disney cruise but the prices seem much higher then when I was pricing them out last year at this time.


----------



## Tonyslady

lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



How about doing a messenger bag with the school supplies? Maybe throw in a coffee cozy and a starbucks gift card?


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



Well, it seems almost all my answers have been used...LOL.  I would also say one of those super duper key fobs are a great idea too.  Is there a favorite sports team of his?  Maybe a coffee cozy, key fob etc in those colors, along with a gift certificate somewhere would be nice.


(this year all our teachers were at best...only so - so.  Glad to hear there are great teachers out there!  It seems at our school the only requirements for a special needs teacher is to be condescending, arrogant and not be able to listen!)


Nini


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I can not find anything I am trying to find but I did find this pattern for an E-Reader.  I saw that someone else was looking for a pattern and this one is free.   It even gives directions for adding and embroideried design.

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/ELProjects/Simpleproduct_ELP.aspx?productid=PR1665


----------



## T-rox

thanks baby nala for the applique planet info, turns out I had them book marked, I just havent searched the site from a-z.

To brother pe 770 owners:  I know the machine has 6 built in "keyboard fonts"
and I know i would need software to join other font files together to make words.  It turns out I cannot figure out stitchera and have not purchased PED or anything like that.
I've done a short search to see if brother ( or any PES) has keyboard font cards available and I have not had luck.  Does anyone know where to buy keyboard font cards for the brother pe 770?tia


----------



## micksmoma

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for sharing that site -- she has nice prices!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I also forgot to mention I bought two off of etsy but bought them just recently so they are not relisted yet.  One was a set from AZembroidery that is NOT applique, but is not a heavy fill either.  I will watch if she relists and post the link to.  I also bought one from DBembroidery that is an applique and it looks fairly similar to this one:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/6690862...e=6&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> Just found this (this is the one I just bought from etsy but it appears she has her own site):
> http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/item_109/Horse-Applique-design.htm
> 
> And this is what I bought from etsy but I did NOT buy a cd as is listed here -- I purchased the downloaded version:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FLOWER-HORSES-3...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a661698a2
> 
> Hope that helps.  If I find anything else that is good I will post.  And please let me know if you come across anything as well.  My dd is 7y/o and will still do mildly cutsie, but she is so into Bella Sara now -- My Little Pony is a thing of the past.


Thanks these are better than any of the ones I have found.  I will let her look at them to see if she wants them.


----------



## micksmoma

<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm26/moma7willis/?action=view&current=TaylorandJaydencarnival248.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm26/moma7willis/TaylorandJaydencarnival248.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Made this for my grandson whose father is a police officer.


----------



## micksmoma

Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> I'm scannig quickly trying to get caught up after vacation, and when I saw the picture (without seeing you posted it) I thought, "Sally should use that for a Jasmine outfit"!
> 
> Does Kirsta mind shirring? I wonder if you could just make the back wider and shirr it? Maybe with elastic in the waist too?
> !



Oh that is a good idea! She doesn't mind shirring, and might prefer it. She has a "bit" of a belly and pushing everything underneath it. I think your idea might work great! 



scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have been looking at skirts like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed from Etsy (if it is yours thank you so much)
> 
> I am interested in how it is created, not this exact skirt or to replicate someone else's design exactly.  I just want to know what to do to put the patches on so they don't fray and become a mess.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to the lady who suggested going back to #23 for thanksgiving designs!



Oh I love this outfit! And that fabric! I think the idea is for the fabric to fray. Sort of look like an old quilt. But if you don't want that, I'd do a satin stitch to cover it up. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



I just bought the magazine SEW NEWS and it has a great tie roll up, if you were looking for something to make.


----------



## RMAMom

micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



Adorable, love the stripes!


----------



## DMGeurts

micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



I love how the stripes coordinate with the car!  Cute stuff!  

D~


----------



## kidneygirl

There are way too many things for me to quote.  Everything is awesome!!!

We got back from our Disney trip on May 7th.  We had an amazing time and I received a lot of compliments on DD's dresses and DS's shirts!  We also spent nearly 7 hours at Kennedy Space Center on April 29th (the day before our Disney trip began) waiting for the space shuttle Endeavour to launch, only to be told it was delayed.  When they announced the new launch date was May 16th, I told my DH that I wanted to make the trip again.  It's about an 8 hour drive from us.  My DH ended up having to work, so I took my two kids (ages 5 and 2) down by myself!  We drove down the day before and played on the beach.  My kids were awesome, even though we had to be at the Visitor's Center the next morning by 2:30 am!  I was disappointed that we didn't get to see much of the shuttle, due to the clouds, though.  As soon as it launched, we drove back home.  Despite not getting much sleep within those 48 hours and a long drive, it was an awesome experience!!!  

Once I finally get caught up on my sleep, I have a few Disney outfits to make for a friend, who is going the first week of June.  It makes me want to start planning another trip!


----------



## PurpleEars

lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



In addition to other ideas suggested, how about a lunch bag with a matching placement/napkin set? I am not sure if teachers bring their lunches to school? Around here, usually only the high schools have cafeterias so elementary and middle school teachers will likely need to bring their lunches.



VBAndrea said:


> Love this dress as well!  I'm a sucker for black and white.  The lego figure is very cute and looks very fitting on the polo shirt.






RMAMom said:


> Love the dress, I purchased both of those patterns to make dresses for my daughters and grandaughter and haven't had a minute to even get one cut out!  The polo is great! I love that you were able to create something for your DH.





babynala said:


> That dress came out really nice.  I think the shorter length will be OK.  Your little lego guy is great.  I know I would not have had the patience to make the eyes and mouth by hand - they look good.  It looks perfect on that shirt.



Thanks for the positive comments. I really like the Jamie dress pattern - it is easy to work with and the finished product looks great. I was happy to have a chance to make something for DH - he is a huge Lego fan! I actually made him 2 shirts so at least he will have something special for our trip to "the fifth theme park" aka the Lego Store at DTD!



micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



You did a good job on the set. I like the stripes!



kidneygirl said:


> There are way too many things for me to quote.  Everything is awesome!!!
> 
> We got back from our Disney trip on May 7th.  We had an amazing time and I received a lot of compliments on DD's dresses and DS's shirts!  We also spent nearly 7 hours at Kennedy Space Center on April 29th (the day before our Disney trip began) waiting for the space shuttle Endeavour to launch, only to be told it was delayed.  When they announced the new launch date was May 16th, I told my DH that I wanted to make the trip again.  It's about an 8 hour drive from us.  My DH ended up having to work, so I took my two kids (ages 5 and 2) down by myself!  We drove down the day before and played on the beach.  My kids were awesome, even though we had to be at the Visitor's Center the next morning by 2:30 am!  I was disappointed that we didn't get to see much of the shuttle, due to the clouds, though.  As soon as it launched, we drove back home.  Despite not getting much sleep within those 48 hours and a long drive, it was an awesome experience!!!
> 
> Once I finally get caught up on my sleep, I have a few Disney outfits to make for a friend, who is going the first week of June.  It makes me want to start planning another trip!



Sounds like you had a great time. Too bad you didn't get to see much of the shuttle. We debated going to see a launch one year but we thought the odds of it being delayed was too high. Of course that was the time they launched on the scheduled day! We tried to look for shuttle at Disney World but we were given the wrong directions so we looked the wrong way!

Hopefully you will get a chance to plan another trip soon!


----------



## sheridee32

We got to ride the Star Wars ride today it officially opens the 20th they wont let you take any pictures yet let me say it was awsome


----------



## teresajoy

PurpleEars said:


> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:



WOW!!! You are on a roll with the Jaimie!!! I love this one too!!! Really really pretty!!! I haven't actually worn my Jaimie dress yet, I'm trying to find a little jacket or sweater to wear with it. 

The Lego shirt is so cute!!!! Love that little guy! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am having a SUPER hard time about us not going this year.  This is the first year in quite awhile.  In fact, I just texted my husband this morning telling him I NEED TO GO TO DISNEY!!!!!!  Let me know if you ever run across cheap flights.  You seem to be good at that.
> 
> Did you guys have a good time?




We had SUCH a good time!!!! Seriously, I think it was one of our most enjoyable trips ever. And, we didn't even go to a Disney park!  We are planning our big family trip next May. We are hoping to surprise my SIL Barbara (the one with Stage 4 breast cancer) with a special hotel. shhh... it's a secret! Let's just say, she wants to go to Hawaii, so Corey had an idea about the perfect Disney hotel for her (the Poly) We are hoping to get enough money around to pay for at least a few nights for them. Corey has already said he will pay for one night. He's such a great kid. 

If I see any cheap plane tickets, I'll let you know!



lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!




Everyone has taken most of my ideas! Corey (my almost 19 year old son) really loves messenger bags. He wants me to make him a cover for his Nook (does the teacher have an e-reader?), a laptop case and he wanted me to make him a messenger bag to hold his laptop too.  Actually, Corey has a longer list for me than the girls!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it seems almost all my answers have been used...LOL.  I would also say one of those super duper key fobs are a great idea too.  Is there a favorite sports team of his?  Maybe a coffee cozy, key fob etc in those colors, along with a gift certificate somewhere would be nice.
> 
> 
> (this year all our teachers were at best...only so - so.  Glad to hear there are great teachers out there!  It seems at our school the only requirements for a special needs teacher is to be condescending, arrogant and not be able to listen!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Jeanne, I'm sorry you had such bad teacher experiences this year! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I can not find anything I am trying to find but I did find this pattern for an E-Reader.  I saw that someone else was looking for a pattern and this one is free.   It even gives directions for adding and embroideried design.
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/ELProjects/Simpleproduct_ELP.aspx?productid=PR1665



Thanks for the link!



micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



Yay! You did it! this outfit is adorable! 


SallyfromDE said:


> Oh that is a good idea! She doesn't mind shirring, and might prefer it. She has a "bit" of a belly and pushing everything underneath it. I think your idea might work great!
> 
> 
> .


I can't wait to see what you make!!!!!! 


kidneygirl said:


> I was disappointed that we didn't get to see much of the shuttle, due to the clouds, though.  As soon as it launched, we drove back home.  Despite not getting much sleep within those 48 hours and a long drive, it was an awesome experience!!!
> 
> Once I finally get caught up on my sleep, I have a few Disney outfits to make for a friend, who is going the first week of June.  It makes me want to start planning another trip!



We were in Orlando and tried to see it, but it was much too cloudy. When we were down last year, Brian was able to see it.


----------



## teresajoy

sheridee32 said:


> We got to ride the Star Wars ride today it officially opens the 20th they wont let you take any pictures yet let me say it was awsome



How cool!!! I was hoping it would be open when Corey went, but it wasn't yet.


----------



## cogero

Morning everyone. I am desperately trying to finish 2 gives. MY marathon order just arrived. so I am hoping as soon as I get home from work I can finish the 3 shirts left to do. 

I have to say I love Marathon.My order came 1 day after placing it with regular shipping.

I als seriously need to start sewing for our August trip it is officially 99 days away.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I can not find anything I am trying to find but I did find this pattern for an E-Reader.  I saw that someone else was looking for a pattern and this one is free.   It even gives directions for adding and embroideried design.
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/ELProjects/Simpleproduct_ELP.aspx?productid=PR1665



Thanks!  I was the one looking for a pattern.  This one is great!  I almost purchased one just like it!



teresajoy said:


> We had SUCH a good time!!!! Seriously, I think it was one of our most enjoyable trips ever. And, we didn't even go to a Disney park!  We are planning our big family trip next May. We are hoping to surprise my SIL Barbara (the one with Stage 4 breast cancer) with a special hotel. shhh... it's a secret! Let's just say, she wants to go to Hawaii, so Corey had an idea about the perfect Disney hotel for her (the Poly) We are hoping to get enough money around to pay for at least a few nights for them. Corey has already said he will pay for one night. He's such a great kid.
> 
> If I see any cheap plane tickets, I'll let you know!
> .



I'm glad you guys had such a good time.  What all did you do?
What a super nice surprise and that is so amazing that your son wants to pay for a night himself!!!  How is Barbara doing?


----------



## NiniMorris

Hopefully I can get this to post right...

I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.  

I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.

So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?








Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...



Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully I can get this to post right...
> 
> I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.
> 
> I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..



The picture is there, and it looks cute, but the picture needs to be BIGGER so we can give a better, more informed, opinion!!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here is the shirt I did for Trace's big give:


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> The picture is there, and it looks cute, but the picture needs to be BIGGER so we can give a better, more informed, opinion!!!!!



Unfortunately...it came from Facebook...and I can't figure out how to get it bigger...too many changes lately on FB!

Nini


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately...it came from Facebook...and I can't figure out how to get it bigger...too many changes lately on FB!
> 
> Nini




I hear you on the Facebook changes!!!  Sometimes I wonder if I'm going to sign in and find out my page isn't my page anymore


----------



## mkwj

I read something yesterday and it has been on my mind now.  I know a lot of us are using disney designs for doing appliques and so forth.  One of my applique sites posted on facebook yesterday how this is illegal and those who buy and sell using them are doing so illegally.  Etsy was mentioned and why they allow people to sell items.  What are your thoughts about this.  Do you feel it is okay to make for your own kids but not sell it.  I can't imagine not making stuff for my kids for our trip.  Just curious what others think or feel about this.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I was the one looking for a pattern.  This one is great!  I almost purchased one just like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you guys had such a good time.  What all did you do?
> What a super nice surprise and that is so amazing that your son wants to pay for a night himself!!!  How is Barbara doing?



We went to DTD and the outlet malls  several times, we met up with C (livndisney)and M one night at hung  out at  DTD, we met up with Nicole and her family at Beaches and Cream and  then walked around the Boardwalk with them, we went to Sea World (LOVE it there!), and the Orlando Science Museum (using the pass for  the Kingman Museum I bought  on Groupon for $25    ) we  swam in the pool and we went to the Atlantic Ocean,where  a  wave  stole Corey's glasses.  I think that's about it, but it  was just fun being together. 

Barbara  is doing  wonderful right now! She had  bone scans  not too long ago  and  there  are no new tumors and from what I understood  the ones she has  haven't  grown. Her doctor  told her that she has had  another patient on the treatment that Barbara  is on that has lived for 5 years now. Barbara is  one  of the lucky ones who is responding very well to the treatment.  We keep praying that we will have much longer than 5 years  with her. It's scary though. 



NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully I can get this to post right...
> 
> I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.
> 
> I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..



I am guessing that the Mom didn't know  that you were working on this for her? If she  doesn't know, I think I'd be selfish and sell it! It is  a lot of work or  a casual acquaintance! 

To get big pictures from Facebook, you need to right click on the thumbnail and select  "view  image" (that's for Firefox, it's something similar in IE and Chrome) that will open it up like it use to before Facebook made the  stupid picture  viewer  "improvement". From there,you can just  right click and select "copy image location".  You can then paste that here, (using  the little picture  icon to put the [img ] [/ img ] brackets  around  it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is the shirt I did for Trace's big give:



It looks  great  Rochelle!



I need  to change  my ticker, it's depressing me! I also need to post pictures of  Lydia's Sea World dress AKA: "The-dress-of-too-many-appliques".  I was just hoping to get some  better pictures of the appliques.


----------



## Granna4679

Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here for a while. I've been sewing for years and have enjoyed looking at everyone's creations...whether for WDW trip or not.
> 
> Here is DS Jedi outfit....I made it for Halloween 2010...and after I let the sleeves out it will fit for our Nov 2011 trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base pattern was for a karate gi, I made up the boot covers, outer tunic and the belt.



He is toooo cute!



tricia said:


> No, I did not, that is why I am so impressed with myself.  I do have a double needle, but I can't seem to get it to stitch as well as I like.  I think the tension is a little too tight sometimes and the 2 lines of stitching get pulled together a bit from underneath and do not sit as flat as I would like.



In that case....I am in awe!!  I know how hard that is.  Great job!!



aboveH20 said:


> My husband is out of town for the week so I cranked up the space heater in the basement and finished some more pillows for Give Kids the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [My husband isn't just out of town, he's at Disney World for one of those pesky milestone birthdays.  (I went solo in February.)  We joke that maybe we'll go together someday.  He did the Wild Africa Trek tour at Animal Kingdom in the morning and said it was amazing.  He went to Boma for dinner, and rode Tower of Terror with Billy Gardell -- Mike from "Mike and Molly".  Sounds to me like a better birthday than cold, rainy, gloomy New York!



How very sweet of you to make all of those pillowcases.  That was a lot of work.  Sounds like your hubby had a great time.  My husband would never go on a trip to Disney without me.  He has done no less than 12 missions trips to other countries but would not do that.  Of course, I probably wouldn't let him go to such a fun place without me 




babynala said:


> I've been busy sewing a few things for my family and friends:
> 
> I made this dress for my niece for her Birthday (she got it about 2 months after her actual birthday, opps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nephew and had to add the "Captain Jack" since his name is Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the boys won't be getting anything because I have no ideas for them.



Everything is adorable.  Could you make the boys some appliqued tshirts??  

I love the Pirate outfit.  I am saving up all of these ideas for my little grandson that is on the way!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Kell!
> 
> OK, here's DD's dress for her 5th grade graduation.  It's Lila Tuelers(sp?) London dress.  It's my first time using one of her patterns.  Def. could be a bit confusing for beginners, but what really frustrated me were how many pieces of the pattern that were supposed to match up didn't.  I know I can fix it, but I really don't think I should have to.  At first I thought maybe I somehow mixed up lines when I was tracing the pattern, so I took my ruler and checked the original pieces- they didn't match either  I would hate to be making it if I didn't have a reasonable amount of experience honestly because I don't think it would do wonders for your confidence level.  Call me crazy, but I get a little tingle when both sides start and end even, kwim?  Yeah, I guess I am nuts.  Anyway, I do like how the dress turned out in the end, and DD loves it...plus, now I've fixed the pattern pieces I made and won't be frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, the hem at the bottom and the sleeves really are the same length, it's just the way she's standing.



Nicole - I am sorry the pattern was so confusing but I love the dress and the fabrics you picked out. Caitie is just so pretty!



PurpleEars said:


> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.
> 
> This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:



Cute cute Jamie dress...and I like the little lego guy too.



micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



Love it!


----------



## miprender

Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD












Here are some outfits for the boys:











Here's some outfits for our AK day:
















These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute 

Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I made another Jamie dress over the last few days. I had this polka dot material for quite some time and I thought Jamie's retro look was just the right thing for it. Unfortunately it is a little shorter than planned because I managed to get a 4" rip in the fabric when I was taking a few stitches out. The shorter skirt may work out a little bit better for the retro look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project in the last week was to scale down the Lego Minifig from a Big Give bag to something that DH would wear. He liked the one I did for the Give but he wanted something a little bit more suitable for a grown up (i.e., smaller). So with some work back on the drawing board, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually about the same size as a real life Minifig. I did the eyes and mouth by hand - they are too small for the machine.
> 
> This is the whole shirt just to show the scale:



Great job on the dress and the shirt is too cute.



micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.



Those came out cute.



sheridee32 said:


> We got to ride the Star Wars ride today it officially opens the 20th they wont let you take any pictures yet let me say it was awsome



Lucky you. Can't wait to ride it in July.



NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully I can get this to post right...
> 
> I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.
> 
> I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..



Wow that came out great. Tough decision but after all that hard work maybe you could sell it and make mom another gift. If you did make her something else I am sure it will be great as you are very talented in everything you make


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I am loving all these outfits!!!!! Those Mickey with the ice cream bars are so cute!!!


----------



## MoeFam

Hello All-

After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!

Here are a few quick pics:

Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:





Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!





Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP. 





Epcot





I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-





Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip


----------



## Meshell2002

mkwj said:


> I read something yesterday and it has been on my mind now.  I know a lot of us are using disney designs for doing appliques and so forth.  One of my applique sites posted on facebook yesterday how this is illegal and those who buy and sell using them are doing so illegally.  Etsy was mentioned and why they allow people to sell items.  What are your thoughts about this.  Do you feel it is okay to make for your own kids but not sell it.  I can't imagine not making stuff for my kids for our trip.  Just curious what others think or feel about this.



I feel that it is ok to make things for personal use and even sell it as "used" as long as you specifically state it was custom made for your child. You are not making large quantities or lots of money from this.  If you are selling things "used" you are not going to do much money making only get a little of your cost back. I sell on Etsy (non-disney items) and their stance is if you purchase licensed fabric you can sell the item you made as long as you disclaim you are not affiliated with the company. Technically many prints are copyrighted....like some of the boutique prints (like amy butler), obviously some are more prominent. Of course some people feel better posting the item as "pink princess" instead of Sleeping Beauty, or "blue princess" instead of Cinderella.

Some info on the subject
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5757831_can-items-made-licensed-fabric_.html


----------



## SallyfromDE

mkwj said:


> I read something yesterday and it has been on my mind now.  I know a lot of us are using disney designs for doing appliques and so forth.  One of my applique sites posted on facebook yesterday how this is illegal and those who buy and sell using them are doing so illegally.  Etsy was mentioned and why they allow people to sell items.  What are your thoughts about this.  Do you feel it is okay to make for your own kids but not sell it.  I can't imagine not making stuff for my kids for our trip.  Just curious what others think or feel about this.



Well, I love the discussions on tv shows or magazines, about how a celebrity is in the spotlight and should expect to be ... denied privacy. That it is thier "job" to be in the public view. That is the best way I can explain that. So, if that is the case, then with Disney being the celebrity, they should expect to be "cased". 

But Disney doesn't feel that way. They own the rights to Disney, and want to negiotate thier own terms with "contractors". You'll notice on the side of the Disney fabric, it says something like, Not for Commercial use or personal use only. Disney tried to get a seller to stop making clothing with these fabrics and make money. Unfortunately for them, this seller won the case. And Disney then proceeded to make sure future fabric that verbage printed on the side. 

Because of this, you'll find sellers make different names for thier products. Like Meese instead of mouse. You can make for your own use, but not to sell. I've even heard of Disney having people take down sites because they ask for donations instead of outright charging a fee.

But since I only use these items for my personal use, I just figured if anyone in Disney were to stop and ask me where I got an outfit, or design, I would just say a friend did it for me. I personally feel, that if it's not obscene or vulgar, they really shouldn't  have anything to say about it. They are in the public eye and it should be expected. 

JMHO


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> I read something yesterday and it has been on my mind now.  I know a lot of us are using disney designs for doing appliques and so forth.  One of my applique sites posted on facebook yesterday how this is illegal and those who buy and sell using them are doing so illegally.  Etsy was mentioned and why they allow people to sell items.  What are your thoughts about this.  Do you feel it is okay to make for your own kids but not sell it.  I can't imagine not making stuff for my kids for our trip.  Just curious what others think or feel about this.



Truthfully, every shirt, dress or outfit I make ends up on a Disney trip.  When you consider the price of a Disney trip as opposed to what I might charge for an outfit...they are making tons more money from the outfit than I am!

Collegiate teams are way more aggressive in their dealing with 'unauthorized' use of their logos.  It is how they help to support their sports teams.  

We are not getting rich off Disney.  Any money I may make is going back to Disney in the form of a trip.  

This discussion comes up about once a year.  Everyone panics for a few days and then it all goes away.  I really doubt that Disney is willing to spend the time and money necessary to 'shut me down' ...for my one or two shirts or dresses a month!  

As for the licensed fabric...courts have continuously held that once the fabric is purchased by the original consumer, they can use it as they see fit.  Disney  (or whoever) has made their money from the actual license that was used to create and print the fabric.  

Nini


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> How very sweet of you to make all of those pillowcases.  That was a lot of work.  Sounds like your hubby had a great time.  My husband would never go on a trip to Disney without me.  He has done no less than 12 missions trips to other countries but would not do that.  Of course, I probably wouldn't let him go to such a fun place without me



Thanks for the comment about the pillowcases.  It's not very creative, but it's fun in its own way.

Impressive about your husband going on so many mission trips.  One of the regrets that I had for my sons is that we were never connected with a church that did youth work camps.  My husband's  best friend is currently in Haiti for a year organizing the work for mission groups.  My husband's _thinking_ about going. 



miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



Obviously named Simply Sweet because of the model, the dress pattern, and the look on Minnie's face.  I  all three.

I love Mickey holding the ice cream -- not cannibalism, right?   I was shocked that they went up to $3.50  -- how long until they're $5!!!  

And I love all the AK outfits.


----------



## mkwj

Thanks for the inputs on the copyrights.   I was trying to figure out if making shirts for people was wrong if I bought the applique from a site like etsy.  I just don't want to get in trouble.  

I LOVE the animals with the mickey ears.  I have been trying to figure something out for animal kingdom.  Those are just precious.


----------



## teresajoy

MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



Since you've been following for years, I bet you know what I'm going to say!

BIGGER PICTURES PLEASE!! 

pretty please?? because your stuff looks AMAZING and  I want  to be  able to really see it.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



Aww...I love your Simply sweets.  I too need to upsize to a ten.  Can you tell me how you did yours?


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.


Everything looks wonderful!  I love all the appliques, especially the Mickey with the Mickey bar!



MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



Everything is so adorable!  I love it!

Here is what I have been working on in the last week:

Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.





This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!









My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

OMG...been away to long.  TMTQ but I love everything especially the quilts 7 Bags.

I have completed 2 rompers so far and will post picks when I get home from the office....they came out nice EXCEPT the pink one did not shir as nicely as the green on the top.  I re did it twice and decide I was not going to redo it a 3rd time. Funny thing was I did the waist on the pink first and it shirred perfectly then all of a sudden nothing...or very little anyway.  I did not change any settings from one area to the next.  Guess its my turn for growing pains because my tension is all out of whack now.  

I am moving on to the next project and if time allows and I figure my macine out (Cs600i) then I may redo the top of that troublesome romper.

I got my Vida pattern too! and After my peekaboo skirt with appliqued top Vida will be next!

Well on my way home now be back in a bit!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Truthfully, every shirt, dress or outfit I make ends up on a Disney trip.  When you consider the price of a Disney trip as opposed to what I might charge for an outfit...they are making tons more money from the outfit than I am!
> 
> Collegiate teams are way more aggressive in their dealing with 'unauthorized' use of their logos.  It is how they help to support their sports teams.
> 
> We are not getting rich off Disney.  Any money I may make is going back to Disney in the form of a trip.
> 
> This discussion comes up about once a year.  Everyone panics for a few days and then it all goes away.  I really doubt that Disney is willing to spend the time and money necessary to 'shut me down' ...for my one or two shirts or dresses a month!
> 
> As for the licensed fabric...courts have continuously held that once the fabric is purchased by the original consumer, they can use it as they see fit.  Disney  (or whoever) has made their money from the actual license that was used to create and print the fabric.
> 
> Nini



http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/DisneyLawsuit/DisneyLawsuit.shtml


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



I really love everything....  My favorites are always the mickey bars - and I've never seen the one of Mickey holding the bar - CUTE!!  My second favs are the Mickey hats... so I love them all!!  



MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



You did an amazing job on everything!  I love all the skirts!  



dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks wonderful!  I love all the appliques, especially the Mickey with the Mickey bar!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so adorable!  I love it!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on in the last week:
> 
> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!



OK - that does it - I must find a little girl to make that dress for - it's TDF!!!!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)

And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!








Nini


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I know it's been on here before, but can you post where you got the hardware for the fobs?  I really like them, and it seems like a quick and easy gift idea.  

ps...you did well with following instructions, picture was lovely!


----------



## jas0202

And...OT...but, is it just me who is jealous that the DisDads get their own subforum, and we're on thread #25 and don't have one?  Color me Green with envy...


----------



## babynala

I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## PurpleEars

sheridee32 said:


> We got to ride the Star Wars ride today it officially opens the 20th they wont let you take any pictures yet let me say it was awsome



Oh, this is making me look forward to our next trip even more! Thanks for sharing!



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!! You are on a roll with the Jaimie!!! I love this one too!!! Really really pretty!!! I haven't actually worn my Jaimie dress yet, I'm trying to find a little jacket or sweater to wear with it.
> 
> The Lego shirt is so cute!!!! Love that little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> We had SUCH a good time!!!! Seriously, I think it was one of our most enjoyable trips ever. And, we didn't even go to a Disney park!  We are planning our big family trip next May. We are hoping to surprise my SIL Barbara (the one with Stage 4 breast cancer) with a special hotel. shhh... it's a secret! Let's just say, she wants to go to Hawaii, so Corey had an idea about the perfect Disney hotel for her (the Poly) We are hoping to get enough money around to pay for at least a few nights for them. Corey has already said he will pay for one night. He's such a great kid.



Thanks for the compliment on the dress and the embroidery (I know a few others commented on them as well - so thanks as well. It really makes me feel good to receive positive comments from here!). I think that's all the Jamie dresses I'll do for now. My next project is to upgrade my Minnie Rosetta to *gasp* a large one! I use my bag as a carry-on bag too so it has to be big enough for the laptop. The last version was barely big enough and the zipper was almost busted on the way home! I guess I will be "the one who carries a large bag at the parks even though she does not have children's gear to tote around." 

I think it is very sweet that Corey has offered to pay for one night. You did a great job as a parent raising him to be someone so caring. I am happy to hear that Barbara is responding well to treatment. I hope she will countinue to do well and get to enjoy that special treat!



NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully I can get this to post right...
> 
> I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.
> 
> I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..



I can see why you don't want to give it to a casual friend after the amount of work you've put into it. If she doesn't know about your plans, I would just make something else for her.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is the shirt I did for Trace's big give:



You did a great job on it!



miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



You did a good job on all the outfits. I have to say I like the Simply Sweet the best (but of course I am biased being a Minnie fan)



MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



Looks like your family had a great time. I can't wait to see what you create for your next trip!



dianemom2 said:


> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!



Oh I think that slipper on the dress look great! Good job!


----------



## cogero

okay I am finally beginning to catch up after being gone last week.

My project is to clean my sewing area and rearrange things.

I need to make a list of our August Outfits and get sewing it is now99 days for our trip and I have one pair of shorts for DS cut out.


----------



## DMGeurts

jas0202 said:


> And...OT...but, is it just me who is jealous that the DisDads get their own subforum, and we're on thread #25 and don't have one?  Color me Green with envy...



I am a bit jealous too...

But I look at it this way...  I miss seeing stuff posted as it is.  If we had our own sub-forum, and in turn, had our own threads - I could see where I could miss something.

OTOH - Disboards would reduce their bandwith by a considerable amount, because we wouldn't have to quote each photo numerous times - we could just reply to a thread.

Thought provoking...  I wonder if Disboards would give us our own sub-forum if enough of us wanted it?

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.


That is adorable!



NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully I can get this to post right...
> 
> I started this quilt as a class project, didn't like the way it was going and quit.  Once I got my embroidery machine, I ripped out all the applique and started again with my machine.
> 
> I put it on the long arm and had major problems with the thread.  It kept breaking every few inches.  So, after it was finished, I ripped out the stitches to redo.  Fast forward to a year later, and I FINALLY finished the quilting and the binding.  I was planning on giving it to a casual friend.  (one of the moms at therapy)  But I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers to see if the picture actually loaded here...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini (feeling slightly selfish at the moment..


Once I could see Teresa's enlarged pic I would say way too much work went into that to give as a gift for a casual friend.  That's a gift for a relative.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is the shirt I did for Trace's big give:


Looks awesome -- he should love it!



miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.


Everything is great!  I'm glad the upsize on the SS worked for you.  I upsized one for a BG and it ended up a little too big (though the girl loved it and it wasn't bad enough that she couldn't wear it).  I love all the appliques you chose and how well the kids will coordinate.


MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip


I *think* everything looks adorable but I really would love bigger pictures so I could see them better!




dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on in the last week:
> 
> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!


Fabulous job!  And what a nice dh -- sometimes mine doesn't even notice new outfits!



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


The pic turned out good, so you are indeed a good listeneer!  I hope the teachers enjoy their gifts.  I made key rings as a part of my package to the teachers only I never ordered the hardware -- I just did the round key ring and sewed the fabric around it.  It turned out fine.


babynala said:


> I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA


Buy at Target next time   Seriously, they do have the girly cut t's and that's mainly what I get for my dd, though I can tell you it's much easier appliqueing on a toddler boxy one than it is on a child's small from the girl's dept at Target!

You could lettuce edge the sleeves and bottom (if you can lettuce edge -- not so sure I could do that).

Add bows to the sleeves.

Tie a knot on the side at the bottom.





cogero said:


> okay I am finally beginning to catch up after being gone last week.
> 
> My project is to clean my sewing area and rearrange things.
> 
> I need to make a list of our August Outfits and get sewing it is now99 days for our trip and I have one pair of shorts for DS cut out.



Is the board shorts the pattern you have cut or did you try it already?  I would really like that pattern, but my ds is 9yo old and I'd likely need to upsize it.  I think the pattern only goes up to an 8 (which he may fit into, but I'd like some longevity from the pattern).

Anyhoo, that's how I did our trip -- I made lists.  There were a couple of revisions along the way, but it really helped me prioritize.  I suffered with hairbows (only got about 1/2 done) and did no jewelry event hough I purchased beads -- just ran out of time!


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA



I was thinking about this the other day when I could not find a girly cut t-shirt in red (plain) so I ended up with a boxy tee.  

I think you could use the Sienna dress pattern (Lil Blue Boo - YCMT.com) to cut the center part down, preserving the neckline and hem, and then cut new sleeves out of the old sleeves, reattach the sleeves, and then sew up the sides at the new, narrower width.  Hope that makes sense.

Or better yet, now that I think about it, use an existing tee that you like the fit of and use it as a pattern to do the same thing.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> I know it's been on here before, but can you post where you got the hardware for the fobs?  I really like them, and it seems like a quick and easy gift idea.
> 
> ps...you did well with following instructions, picture was lovely!



LOL...thanks everyone for the compliments on my ability to follow instructions (I guess there is a first time for EVERYTHING!)

I got the fobs from ebay.  I know there are a lot of sellers on the site...some of them include the webbing in case you want to make them that way.  I knew I wanted to use the embroidery machine for mine, so I only needed the fobs.

I wanted to make sure I had the right seller...they were fantastic to deal with.  The original order had a problem.  Well, more accurately, the post office lost the package.  I always track my purchases, and on the day the postal service said it was to be delivered, it went MIA.  After 2 days, the post office said they couldn't find it.

The seller sent me a second package and 2 days later , both the original and the duplicate arrived.  I tried to pay for the duplicate, but they wouldn't let me.  They said they would do whatever was necessary to make sure they had satisfied customers.

You don't see that type of customer service much any more...so I HAVE to support them.  (after all, I am STILL fighting with the person who took my money and never gave me my pettiskirts! That was almost a year ago!!)

So here is the link I have to get them...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...721982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3190wt_905


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...thanks everyone for the compliments on my ability to follow instructions (I guess there is a first time for EVERYTHING!)
> 
> I got the fobs from ebay.  I know there are a lot of sellers on the site...some of them include the webbing in case you want to make them that way.  I knew I wanted to use the embroidery machine for mine, so I only needed the fobs.
> 
> I wanted to make sure I had the right seller...they were fantastic to deal with.  The original order had a problem.  Well, more accurately, the post office lost the package.  I always track my purchases, and on the day the postal service said it was to be delivered, it went MIA.  After 2 days, the post office said they couldn't find it.
> 
> The seller sent me a second package and 2 days later , both the original and the duplicate arrived.  I tried to pay for the duplicate, but they wouldn't let me.  They said they would do whatever was necessary to make sure they had satisfied customers.
> 
> You don't see that type of customer service much any more...so I HAVE to support them.  (after all, I am STILL fighting with the person who took my money and never gave me my pettiskirts! That was almost a year ago!!)
> 
> So here is the link I have to get them...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...721982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3190wt_905
> 
> 
> Nini



Great to hear of good and honest sellers on ebay.  Sometimes you hear only the bad stories and not the good ones!  I have never ordered the key fob hardware off of ebay.  I have gotten it off Etsy a few times.

I made the key fobs as my end of year gifts last year.  Teachers, scout leaders and coaches all got key fobs with names embroidered on them.  This year everybody is getting one of my quarts of home canned applesauce.  I just need to get busy cutting out some pretty fabric for the top to dress it up a little bit.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



These are great Nini!  I've made them before, but I've never actually used any.  LOL  I should really make one for myself for once.  

D~


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> That is adorable!
> 
> Is the board shorts the pattern you have cut or did you try it already?  I would really like that pattern, but my ds is 9yo old and I'd likely need to upsize it.  I think the pattern only goes up to an 8 (which he may fit into, but I'd like some longevity from the pattern).
> 
> Anyhoo, that's how I did our trip -- I made lists.  There were a couple of revisions along the way, but it really helped me prioritize.  I suffered with hairbows (only got about 1/2 done) and did no jewelry event hough I purchased beads -- just ran out of time!



I have to check and see if I bought the Board shorts pattern  I can't remember. The shorts I have cut out are Easy Fits.

This week I am writing my list and getting started. I am looking for plain sleeveless tees for my little guy for the August trip so now I am on a mission


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> I am loving all these outfits!!!!! Those Mickey with the ice cream bars are so cute!!!



Thanks and I loved the mickey bars. I bought the designs so long ago from your sister but knew I needed to add them to one of the outfits.



aboveH20 said:


> Obviously named Simply Sweet because of the model, the dress pattern, and the look on Minnie's face.  I  all three.
> 
> I love Mickey holding the ice cream -- not cannibalism, right?
> And I love all the AK outfits.



 Thanks and DD was all happy when I said I would post her picture online.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Aww...I love your Simply sweets.  I too need to upsize to a ten.  Can you tell me how you did yours?



Thanks, I have the instructions for enlarging the pattern on the copier but I was too afraid to try it that way. So instead I took the size 8 bodice(front/back) and increased the fold side and the other side each by .25"  for the ruffled sleeve I added .25" on the fold side.

I could have probably gone a little bigger too but DD said it fits fine even though in the pic it looks a little snuggly around her belly.



dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks wonderful!  I love all the appliques, especially the Mickey with the Mickey bar!



Thanks.



DMGeurts said:


> I really love everything....  My favorites are always the mickey bars - and I've never seen the one of Mickey holding the bar - CUTE!!  My second favs are the Mickey hats... so I love them all!!
> D~



Thanks




PurpleEars said:


> You did a good job on all the outfits. I have to say I like the Simply Sweet the best (but of course I am biased being a Minnie fan)



Thanks.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is great!  I'm glad the upsize on the SS worked for you.  I upsized one for a BG and it ended up a little too big (though the girl loved it and it wasn't bad enough that she couldn't wear it).  I love all the appliques you chose and how well the kids will coordinate.



Thanks. How did you enlarge the pattern? I could have probably gone a little bigger but it fits so I am happy


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



Adorable.  Great job on the Simply Sweet, and Love the Mickey Ice Cream.



MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



Everything looks great.  Love the poses too LOL.



dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks wonderful!  I love all the appliques, especially the Mickey with the Mickey bar!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so adorable!  I love it!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on in the last week:
> 
> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!



It is very cute.  Love the slipper peeking out of the pocket.



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Good job.  And with so many teachers I wouldn't do much more than those and a nice card either.



cogero said:


> I have to check and see if I bought the Board shorts pattern  I can't remember. The shorts I have cut out are Easy Fits.
> 
> This week I am writing my list and getting started. I am looking for plain sleeveless tees for my little guy for the August trip so now I am on a mission



You could always make them.  Here is a pattern that Ottobre offers for free on their blog.  http://www.ottobredesign.com/fi/kaavat/pdf/tank_top_EN.pdf


----------



## miprender

MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



Your daughters are so cute and looked like they had a great time.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on in the last week:
> 
> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!



Everything is so cute, but ITA with your DH. I love the little glass slipper peeking out of the pocket.



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Those are awesome teacher gifts. 



cogero said:


> This week I am writing my list and getting started. I am looking for plain sleeveless tees for my little guy for the August trip so now I am on a mission



Did you try Old Navy? The store near me still had a good selection, but my Target was completely wiped out of plain Tshirts. 



tricia said:


> Adorable.  Great job on the Simply Sweet, and Love the Mickey Ice Cream.



 Thanks.


----------



## woodkins

cogero said:


> I have to check and see if I bought the Board shorts pattern  I can't remember. The shorts I have cut out are Easy Fits.
> 
> This week I am writing my list and getting started. I am looking for plain sleeveless tees for my little guy for the August trip so now I am on a mission



I have used the easy fit pattern to make board shorts for years. Gianna likes her shorts a little slimmer than the easy fit pattern so I just narrow  the entire pattern a bit and cut it to the length needed. They look great and are super easy.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I give up, I'm just starting here because I'm so far behind I'm never going to catch up!   Been crazy busy here, school ends june 1st andall of the end of year performances/awards banquets/parties have us on the go.  I'm glad I did so many outfits for Rebecca to wear on our WDW weekend in march because I haven't done a thing so far for our cruise.  

Right now I'm sitting in the car waiting on DD Marissa to finish an audition...at WDW!  It's at the rehearsal facility near AK, I can see EE from the parking lot here. .  AK costuming is in the same building, but I controlled myself and didn't take a pic when I went in to use the bathroom.   it is fun watching CM's come and go with wardrobe changes, and trying to guess where they work in the park.  Dinoland ones are easy to figure out!

I'll post her results good or bad when I know   When she's done we plan on hitting one of the parks for lunch and maybe an attraction or two before heading home.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I have to check and see if I bought the Board shorts pattern  I can't remember. The shorts I have cut out are Easy Fits.
> 
> This week I am writing my list and getting started. I am looking for plain sleeveless tees for my little guy for the August trip so now I am on a mission



I know I've gotten the sleeveless t's at Target in the past, but there is generally a limited color selection.  If you have trouble finding them let me know what your size your ds.  We are having a yard sale on June 4 and I will pull out all my old clothes -- I can send you any ones I have (though they would be used, but I would only send them to you if in decent shape).  I have a hard time finding them at times too, so I may not have the size you need but I will gladly look.  And chances are I would only have navy or gray.

I just bought several (OK, about 20) designs off emlibrary.  Most are fill since I need sophisticated horses and trains.  This should keep me busy for some time to come!  I need to head to Target though to get decent colors in boys t's.  ACMoore doesn't even carry a brown or khaki in youth sizes   They seem to only have really bright colors aside from gray, white and black.


----------



## froggy33

We got back from our trip on Wednesday and I'm all caught up, but wow TMTQ!!!

We had such a great time at Flower and Garden!  I'm hoping to go back next year for a longer trip!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off my dad's camera and mine!  So many compliments about my daughter!  Didn't see too many other customs though.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I just bought several (OK, about 20) designs off emlibrary.  Most are fill since I need sophisticated horses and trains.  This should keep me busy for some time to come!  I need to head to Target though to get decent colors in boys t's.  ACMoore doesn't even carry a brown or khaki in youth sizes   They seem to only have really bright colors aside from gray, white and black.



Sounds like you're ready to get Stitch Era Universal and do your own digitizing  -- 1. you've had your machine almost two whole weeks, 2. you won't need to buy so many designs, and 3. then I can learn from your questions 

Here's my first attempt to tame SEU, a logo for my older son.






If you look closely you can see a J or maybe a G or an A 

Not sure why it turned out so small . . .






. . . but I don't think I'll give up my day job just yet.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Sounds like you're ready to get Stitch Era Universal and do your own digitizing  -- 1. you've had your machine almost two whole weeks, 2. you won't need to buy so many designs, and 3. then I can learn from your questions
> 
> Here's my first attempt to tame SEU, a logo for my older son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see a J or maybe a G or an A
> 
> Not sure why it turned out so small . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but I don't think I'll give up my day job just yet.



LOL...Love it!  I haven't even been able to get it to save anything in PES!  So you are miles ahead of ME!


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...Love it!  I haven't even been able to get it to save anything in PES!  So you are miles ahead of ME!



I'm sure you've tried this, but in SEU, you don't actually "save" as a format, you only save as an seu file (.dsg or something like that).  You export as a PES.  Select the little pull down arrow by the save button and then click export.  Select .PES and voila!  That should work anyway!


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> I'm sure you've tried this, but in SEU, you don't actually "save" as a format, you only save as an seu file (.dsg or something like that).  You export as a PES.  Select the little pull down arrow by the save button and then click export.  Select .PES and voila!  That should work anyway!



Thanks, I actually have that info saved on a word file if I ever decided to try it again...in fact I have SEVERAL of your posts saved on this subject!

Seriously, the copy I have will not export...I was told it was a defective download, probably a corrupted file.  I really need to get the disk and try again with it.


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

I can't get mine to give the spot to save it anymore either. I don't have a clue what I did the first time because it worked but of course I was just fooling around then.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...Love it!  I haven't even been able to get it to save anything in PES!  So you are miles ahead of ME!



Go me    



froggy33 said:


> I'm sure you've tried this, but in SEU, you don't actually "save" as a format, you only save as an seu file (.dsg or something like that).  You export as a PES.  Select the little pull down arrow by the save button and then click export.  Select .PES and voila!  That should work anyway!



Are you speaking Latin?  I never took that in school. 



jessica52877 said:


> I can't get mine to give the spot to save it anymore either. I don't have a clue what I did the first time because it worked but of course I was just fooling around then.



I feel your pain.


----------



## froggy33

aboveH20 said:


> Go me
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking Latin?  I never took that in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.



HA!! No Latin - I guess there was a little French in there!  But, with SEU, I just fiddled with it for a while until I finally got it.  There isn't much help out there!


----------



## grandmadebby2

Just a question from a non-sewing Diser. (I use to sew all the time but my eyes are not up to the detail anymore)  My 3 year old granddaughter loves Sharpay and wants a Sharpay dress, the pink one with black trim and the hat.  Found a hat in the right color at Target is tne $2 bin and I can add a black ban to it.  My question is how hard to cut a pattern similiar to her dress, the dress is kind of fitted at the waist and bodice.  I found someone to sew the dress but she doesn't cut her own patterns so I have to give her a pattern to use.  Any one familiar with the dress please let me know what you think about cutting patterns that are fitted in the bodice.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



These are so cute!!!




babynala said:


> I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA



I was going to suggest what Ellen said. Lay a t-shirt you have on top of it, and  then cut around  that to take  it in. I've done this several times. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the dress and the embroidery (I know a few others commented on them as well - so thanks as well. It really makes me feel good to receive positive comments from here!). I think that's all the Jamie dresses I'll do for now. My next project is to upgrade my Minnie Rosetta to *gasp* a large one! I use my bag as a carry-on bag too so it has to be big enough for the laptop. The last version was barely big enough and the zipper was almost busted on the way home! I guess I will be "the one who carries a large bag at the parks even though she does not have children's gear to tote around."



I just love seeing everything everyone makes! How long have you been sewing? 

I can't wait to see your  big bag!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I am a bit jealous too...
> 
> But I look at it this way...  I miss seeing stuff posted as it is.  If we had our own sub-forum, and in turn, had our own threads - I could see where I could miss something.
> 
> OTOH - Disboards would reduce their bandwith by a considerable amount, because we wouldn't have to quote each photo numerous times - we could just reply to a thread.
> 
> Thought provoking...  I wonder if Disboards would give us our own sub-forum if enough of us wanted it?
> 
> D~





jas0202 said:


> And...OT...but, is it just me who is jealous that the DisDads get their own subforum, and we're on thread #25 and don't have one?  Color me Green with envy...




We've actually discussed it on here several times, and most of us just like it the way it is.  I find it much easier to keep up with as one big thread. But,  several of us did ask way back when if they would  make us a subforum, and they didn't do it.  But  seriously, I have a much easier time  posting to a thread, as opposed to starting one of my own. I get nervous starting my own threads! 




NiniMorris said:


> LOL...thanks everyone for the compliments on my ability to follow instructions (I guess there is a first time for EVERYTHING!)
> 
> I got the fobs from ebay.  I know there are a lot of sellers on the site...some of them include the webbing in case you want to make them that way.  I knew I wanted to use the embroidery machine for mine, so I only needed the fobs.
> 
> I wanted to make sure I had the right seller...they were fantastic to deal with.  The original order had a problem.  Well, more accurately, the post office lost the package.  I always track my purchases, and on the day the postal service said it was to be delivered, it went MIA.  After 2 days, the post office said they couldn't find it.
> 
> The seller sent me a second package and 2 days later , both the original and the duplicate arrived.  I tried to pay for the duplicate, but they wouldn't let me.  They said they would do whatever was necessary to make sure they had satisfied customers.
> 
> You don't see that type of customer service much any more...so I HAVE to support them.  (after all, I am STILL fighting with the person who took my money and never gave me my pettiskirts! That was almost a year ago!!)
> 
> So here is the link I have to get them...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...721982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3190wt_905
> 
> 
> Nini



Yes, very good job following directions!! 



DMGeurts said:


> These are great Nini!  I've made them before, but I've never actually used any.  LOL  I should really make one for myself for once.
> 
> D~



yes, you should! 



miprender said:


> Thanks. How did you enlarge the pattern? I could have probably gone a little bigger but it fits so I am happy




When I enlarge it, I use Foxit PDF (instead of Adobe) it lets you set the percentage that you want to print  at. I've had good success doing it that way. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I give up, I'm just starting here because I'm so far behind I'm never going to catch up!   Been crazy busy here, school ends june 1st andall of the end of year performances/awards banquets/parties have us on the go.  I'm glad I did so many outfits for Rebecca to wear on our WDW weekend in march because I haven't done a thing so far for our cruise.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting in the car waiting on DD Marissa to finish an audition...at WDW!  It's at the rehearsal facility near AK, I can see EE from the parking lot here. .  AK costuming is in the same building, but I controlled myself and didn't take a pic when I went in to use the bathroom.   it is fun watching CM's come and go with wardrobe changes, and trying to guess where they work in the park.  Dinoland ones are easy to figure out!
> 
> I'll post her results good or bad when I know   When she's done we plan on hitting one of the parks for lunch and maybe an attraction or two before heading home.



I think I know right where you are. Are you on the little side road, Sherberth Rd? (near the obnoxiously bright electronic billboard sign for the gift shop?) Our timeshare is  right near there on 192, so we take the back way to Disney. 



froggy33 said:


> We got back from our trip on Wednesday and I'm all caught up, but wow TMTQ!!!
> 
> We had such a great time at Flower and Garden!  I'm hoping to go back next year for a longer trip!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off my dad's camera and mine!  So many compliments about my daughter!  Didn't see too many other customs though.




I'm glad you had fun!!! I can't wait to see your pictures! 



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks, I actually have that info saved on a word file if I ever decided to try it again...in fact I have SEVERAL of your posts saved on this subject!
> 
> Seriously, the copy I have will not export...I was told it was a defective download, probably a corrupted file.  I really need to get the disk and try again with it.
> 
> 
> Nini



Did you make  sure you generated the stitches before you tried exporting?  It took me forever to realize I had  to click that.  It's the little lightning bolt in the toolbar or you can just click F9.


----------



## teresajoy

PurpleEars said:


> I think it is very sweet that Corey has offered to pay for one night. You did a great job as a parent raising him to be someone so caring. I am happy to hear that Barbara is responding well to treatment. I hope she will countinue to do well and get to enjoy that special treat!



Aww, thanks! I think he is pretty wonderful too! 
Please keep praying that Barbara continues to respond to this treatment. 



dianemom2 said:


> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!


AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so cute!!! I LOVE the shoe in the pocket!!!!!  SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Anyone adjust a Disney Parks jasmine top? I think I can add elastic with casings to the back panel but I still want the straps to fit. Can u get clear elastic?


----------



## teresajoy

I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one! 

Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!






Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)





Here are the appliques on the side:





and the appliques on the other side:





This picture is for you *Andrea! *






I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....

Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..  






The manatee was on the other side, but I didn't get a picture of that. 





My sweet babies





I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!


----------



## teresajoy

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Anyone adjust a Disney Parks jasmine top? I think I can add elastic with casings to the back panel but I still want the straps to fit. Can u get clear elastic?



I've seen clear elastic at the stores.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Was just in Joanns & got clear elastic!


----------



## tmh0206

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the appliques on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the appliques on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you *Andrea! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manatee was on the other side, but I didn't get a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



Well your "dress with too many appliques" turned out beautiful and it looks like she really enjoyed wearing it ....so that makes it worth all the time and effort it took! great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the appliques on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the appliques on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you *Andrea! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manatee was on the other side, but I didn't get a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



WOW!  I won't even insult the dress by doing thumbnails.  It is beyond amazing.  I can't begin to imagine how many hours went into its creation, but well worth it.  I especially like the puffer fish, the clown fish, the ray, and the fabric you used for the underskirt.  Hope there's an aquarium near you that you can  visit weekly during the summer.

Bravo!


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



 So sweet. That dress came out beautiful. I love that fabric you used.




RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Was just in Joanns & got clear elastic!



 Good to know for future reference.


----------



## mommymack

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the appliques on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the appliques on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you *Andrea! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....



Oh.my.goodness!!!  My 8 year old just saw that and said "Mommy I WANT THAT DRESS!!! Even if you never ever make me anything else, will you PLEEEEEEEASE make that dress?"

Do I dare even ask where the appliques came from?  That dress is a work of art and would be perfection for a dinner at Coral Reef.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm on the iPad, so I can't do a quote with pics easily, but the Sea World dresses are awesome, Teresa!  I love the water looking fabric you made the underskirt on...where did you find that?

You're right, I was on Sherberth road!   It made getting to AK a breeze.  She didn't make this audition...there were more than 90 there, and they only kept 5 girls, all of whom were very petite she said, and probably were cast for the pixies.   But she came out of it with a good attitude, and is ready to try again with Royal Caribbean next weekend.  She said she'd be wiling to try Disney again.  Out of the whole group only one other besides her hadn't auditioned for them before.


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the appliques on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the appliques on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you *Andrea! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manatee was on the other side, but I didn't get a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



This is so cute!  (I am trying to catch up from backwards!  LOL)
I have been wanting to try frankenpatterning the scallopini with a bodice for a while now, just haven't felt like I had the right skillset yet.  My only Frankenpattern so far has been a Simply Sweet bodice with a Portrait Peasant rhumba skirt.  I've made a Scallopini twice.  To make it into a dress, do you just eliminate the yoke and make the skirt piece longer to attach it to the bodice?


----------



## Dustykins

grandmadebby2 said:


> Just a question from a non-sewing Diser. (I use to sew all the time but my eyes are not up to the detail anymore)  My 3 year old granddaughter loves Sharpay and wants a Sharpay dress, the pink one with black trim and the hat.  Found a hat in the right color at Target is tne $2 bin and I can add a black ban to it.  My question is how hard to cut a pattern similiar to her dress, the dress is kind of fitted at the waist and bodice.  I found someone to sew the dress but she doesn't cut her own patterns so I have to give her a pattern to use.  Any one familiar with the dress please let me know what you think about cutting patterns that are fitted in the bodice.



It shouldn't be too difficult.  This Butterick pattern is pretty close, actually 

http://butterick.mccall.com/b5020-products-7638.php?page_id=376  and Butterick patterns are on sale for $1.99 at JoAnn's through tomorrow.  She could just cut a few more of the skirts out of tulle to layer underneath.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Thanks. How did you enlarge the pattern? I could have probably gone a little bigger but it fits so I am happy


I tried the program Teresa suggested but I couldn't get it to work right.  So I just used Carla's chart for enlarging and mathematically calculated out how much I needed to enlarge the pattern and just hand traced that measurement onto the largest pattern size.  The problem is I made it for a BG and the girl's chest measurement was a little bigger than what the next size up would have been so I extended a wee bit more and I guess that made it a little too big   I don't know -- the girl liked the dress alot but in the pic it looked big.  So was that explanation as clear as mud?



woodkins said:


> I have used the easy fit pattern to make board shorts for years. Gianna likes her shorts a little slimmer than the easy fit pattern so I just narrow  the entire pattern a bit and cut it to the length needed. They look great and are super easy.


Do you narrow the waist as well?  Do you narrow everything the same amount or taper it?  I'd like pockets added too, but I think I could actually make my own pattern for those.



froggy33 said:


> We got back from our trip on Wednesday and I'm all caught up, but wow TMTQ!!!
> 
> We had such a great time at Flower and Garden!  I'm hoping to go back next year for a longer trip!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off my dad's camera and mine!  So many compliments about my daughter!  Didn't see too many other customs though.


I can't wait to see your pictures!  Forget the laundry -- upload your photos instead!



aboveH20 said:


> Sounds like you're ready to get Stitch Era Universal and do your own digitizing  -- 1. you've had your machine almost two whole weeks, 2. you won't need to buy so many designs, and 3. then I can learn from your questions
> 
> Here's my first attempt to tame SEU, a logo for my older son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you can see a J or maybe a G or an A
> 
> Not sure why it turned out so small . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but I don't think I'll give up my day job just yet.


Sounds like you're ready to get Stitch Era Universal and do your own digitizing  
In your wildest dreams!!!!  Once I get done doing my 21 new designs I'll get right on that!

Actually, I'm quite peeved because khaki boy's t-shirts are impossible to find.  I'm going to have to see what Jiffy shirts has.  ACMoore is worthless and Michaels doesn't have them either -- though their color selection is a bit nicer and they have shirts 5 for $10 starting Sunday.

I'm really impressed with your digitizing -- the dime turned out really nice -- it's so realistic looking!

So this is a program you buy and digitize your own designs with?  I would love to do that, but not sure I have the patience to figure it out.  I'll just put Heather to work if I really need something I can't find!  



teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the appliques on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the appliques on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you *Andrea! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manatee was on the other side, but I didn't get a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!


OMG!!!!  That is gorgeous!!!  Aside from the appliques, I love the fabric you did them on and the underlying fabric on the skirt.  Just amazing!!!!  And why do I get a picture dedicated to me?  Are you worried I'm making mistakes????  I've done quite well with 6 t-shirts so far (well 7, but it's no longer a t-shirt since it got eaten).



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm on the iPad, so I can't do a quote with pics easily, but the Sea World dresses are awesome, Teresa!  I love the water looking fabric you made the underskirt on...where did you find that?
> 
> You're right, I was on Sherberth road!   It made getting to AK a breeze.  She didn't make this audition...there were more than 90 there, and they only kept 5 girls, all of whom were very petite she said, and probably were cast for the pixies.   But she came out of it with a good attitude, and is ready to try again with Royal Caribbean next weekend.  She said she'd be wiling to try Disney again.  Out of the whole group only one other besides her hadn't auditioned for them before.


Sorry your dd didn't make the cut, but with that competition it had to be rough.  Likewise, if they are looking for a particular body type it makes it impossible if you don't fit the bill.  That happened to me in HS drama -- they were casting two sisters and my real life sister got the part but I didn't b/c we don't look enough alike -- they picked another girl who was almost identical in size to my real life sister.



McDuck said:


> This is so cute!  (I am trying to catch up from backwards!  LOL)
> I have been wanting to try frankenpatterning the scallopini with a bodice for a while now, just haven't felt like I had the right skillset yet.  My only Frankenpattern so far has been a Simply Sweet bodice with a Portrait Peasant rhumba skirt.  I've made a Scallopini twice.  To make it into a dress, do you just eliminate the yoke and make the skirt piece longer to attach it to the bodice?


If you have a pic of your SS with rhumba skirt I would LOVE to see it.  I was thinking of trying that but with long layers for the rhumba skirt.  There was a dress posted on here last thread that I want to figure out and it had a SS looking bodice with a three layer skirt.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> We went to DTD and the outlet malls  several times, we met up with C (livndisney)and M one night at hung  out at  DTD, we met up with Nicole and her family at Beaches and Cream and  then walked around the Boardwalk with them, we went to Sea World (LOVE it there!), and the Orlando Science Museum (using the pass for  the Kingman Museum I bought  on Groupon for $25    ) we  swam in the pool and we went to the Atlantic Ocean,where  a  wave  stole Corey's glasses.  I think that's about it, but it  was just fun being together.
> 
> Barbara  is doing  wonderful right now! She had  bone scans  not too long ago  and  there  are no new tumors and from what I understood  the ones she has  haven't  grown. Her doctor  told her that she has had  another patient on the treatment that Barbara  is on that has lived for 5 years now. Barbara is  one  of the lucky ones who is responding very well to the treatment.  We keep praying that we will have much longer than 5 years  with her. It's scary though.
> 
> .


Sounds like you had fun! Looked at your pics on FB and can tell you DID have a lot of fun!  Glad Barbara is doing well.


froggy33 said:


> HA!! No Latin - I guess there was a little French in there!  But, with SEU, I just fiddled with it for a while until I finally got it.  There isn't much help out there!



Just wanted to say I saw your new Disney baby ticker!  Congrats!!!  Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## McDuck

VBAndrea said:


> If you have a pic of your SS with rhumba skirt I would LOVE to see it.  I was thinking of trying that but with long layers for the rhumba skirt.  There was a dress posted on here last thread that I want to figure out and it had a SS looking bodice with a three layer skirt.



Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.


----------



## McDuck

Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!

Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:





With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)









And in action on Easter Sunday:

















And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!




with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show





  (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)

I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

froggy33 said:


> HA!! No Latin - I guess there was a little French in there!  But, with SEU, I just fiddled with it for a while until I finally got it.  There isn't much help out there!





I just saw your ticker! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)
> 
> I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!





I love it all!!! I adore that Toy Story Skirt!!! I might just have to try that pattern one of these days (bought it in a bundle pack but have never done it). On the Easter dresses is the sash attached to the dress?


----------



## babynala

micksmoma said:


> Maybe I got it right this time.  Shorts and tshirt.


Cute.  I really like your fabric selections.



kidneygirl said:


> We got back from our Disney trip on May 7th.  We had an amazing time and I received a lot of compliments on DD's dresses and DS's shirts!  We also spent nearly 7 hours at Kennedy Space Center on April 29th (the day before our Disney trip began) waiting for the space shuttle Endeavour to launch, only to be told it was delayed.  When they announced the new launch date was May 16th, I told my DH that I wanted to make the trip again.  It's about an 8 hour drive from us.  My DH ended up having to work, so I took my two kids (ages 5 and 2) down by myself!  We drove down the day before and played on the beach.  My kids were awesome, even though we had to be at the Visitor's Center the next morning by 2:30 am!  I was disappointed that we didn't get to see much of the shuttle, due to the clouds, though.  As soon as it launched, we drove back home.  Despite not getting much sleep within those 48 hours and a long drive, it was an awesome experience!!!
> 
> Once I finally get caught up on my sleep, I have a few Disney outfits to make for a friend, who is going the first week of June.  It makes me want to start planning another trip!


Wow, sorry you didn't get to see much of the launch due to weather but your family will have a memory of that experience forever.  Something that others will never get a chance to see.  Glad you are all rested up.  



PurpleEars said:


> I actually made him 2 shirts so at least he will have something special for our trip to "the fifth theme park" aka the Lego Store at DTD!






sheridee32 said:


> We got to ride the Star Wars ride today it officially opens the 20th they wont let you take any pictures yet let me say it was awsome


How exciting.  I missed it on our last trip but I think the kids might be able to enjoy it now.  Was it very "jerky"?



teresajoy said:


> We had SUCH a good time!!!! Seriously, I think it was one of our most enjoyable trips ever. And, we didn't even go to a Disney park!  We are planning our big family trip next May. We are hoping to surprise my SIL Barbara (the one with Stage 4 breast cancer) with a special hotel. shhh... it's a secret! Let's just say, she wants to go to Hawaii, so Corey had an idea about the perfect Disney hotel for her (the Poly) We are hoping to get enough money around to pay for at least a few nights for them. Corey has already said he will pay for one night. He's such a great kid.


Glad you guys had a nice relaxing vacation.  A big family trip sounds like fun.  I'm happy to hear your SIL is doing well.  Your Corey is so sweet.  



cogero said:


> Morning everyone. I am desperately trying to finish 2 gives. MY marathon order just arrived. so I am hoping as soon as I get home from work I can finish the 3 shirts left to do.
> 
> I have to say I love Marathon.My order came 1 day after placing it with regular shipping.
> 
> I als seriously need to start sewing for our August trip it is officially 99 days away.


 for Double Digits.  Can't wait to see what you make for your trip.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here is the shirt I did for Trace's big give:


LOVE it!



NiniMorris said:


> So my question is...should I get mom a different baby gift and sell this one?  Or go with my original plan and give this as a gift?


As others have said, I think this quilt is way to involved for a casual friend.  I think if you try to sell it may lead to more orders for similar quilts so that could be a benefit too.  You are not being selfish in the least.  I'm sure what ever you end up giving your friend will be appreciated.  



miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.


Everything came out really nice.  I really like all the coordinating sets you did.  



MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip


So much cute stuff.  Thanks for sharing.  



dianemom2 said:


> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these.
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!


I haven't see everything you have made but I think I agree with your husband.  This dress is really great.  I love how you did the shoe applique.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> OMG...been away to long.  TMTQ but I love everything especially the quilts 7 Bags.
> 
> I have completed 2 rompers so far and will post picks when I get home from the office....they came out nice EXCEPT the pink one did not shir as nicely as the green on the top.  I re did it twice and decide I was not going to redo it a 3rd time. Funny thing was I did the waist on the pink first and it shirred perfectly then all of a sudden nothing...or very little anyway.  I did not change any settings from one area to the next.  Guess its my turn for growing pains because my tension is all out of whack now.
> 
> I am moving on to the next project and if time allows and I figure my macine out (Cs600i) then I may redo the top of that troublesome romper.
> 
> I got my Vida pattern too! and After my peekaboo skirt with appliqued top Vida will be next!
> 
> Well on my way home now be back in a bit!


Sounds like you have been busy.  



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


These came out really nice.


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I was thinking about this the other day when I could not find a girly cut t-shirt in red (plain) so I ended up with a boxy tee.
> 
> I think you could use the Sienna dress pattern (Lil Blue Boo - YCMT.com) to cut the center part down, preserving the neckline and hem, and then cut new sleeves out of the old sleeves, reattach the sleeves, and then sew up the sides at the new, narrower width.  Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Or better yet, now that I think about it, use an existing tee that you like the fit of and use it as a pattern to do the same thing.


Thanks for all the tips on the t-shirt and how to make it more girly.  I'm not sure I'll have time to refit the t-shirt but I might do it after the event.  I'll probably just tie up the sleeves (thanks for the idea Andrea).  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I give up, I'm just starting here because I'm so far behind I'm never going to catch up!   Been crazy busy here, school ends june 1st andall of the end of year performances/awards banquets/parties have us on the go.  I'm glad I did so many outfits for Rebecca to wear on our WDW weekend in march because I haven't done a thing so far for our cruise.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting in the car waiting on DD Marissa to finish an audition...at WDW!  It's at the rehearsal facility near AK, I can see EE from the parking lot here. .  AK costuming is in the same building, but I controlled myself and didn't take a pic when I went in to use the bathroom.   it is fun watching CM's come and go with wardrobe changes, and trying to guess where they work in the park.  Dinoland ones are easy to figure out!
> 
> I'll post her results good or bad when I know   When she's done we plan on hitting one of the parks for lunch and maybe an attraction or two before heading home.


I know, the end of the year is crazy.  I love how you can just pop over to Disney and go on a few rides.  



froggy33 said:


> We got back from our trip on Wednesday and I'm all caught up, but wow TMTQ!!!
> 
> We had such a great time at Flower and Garden!  I'm hoping to go back next year for a longer trip!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off my dad's camera and mine!  So many compliments about my daughter!  Didn't see too many other customs though.


Glad you had fun on your trip.  The Flower and Garden festival sounds like a beautiful sight to see.  

I just noticed your ticker and wanted to say Congratulations on your Disney Baby


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Just wanted to say I saw your new Disney baby ticker!  Congrats!!!  Hope you are feeling well!





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I just saw your ticker! Congrats!!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!


----------



## grandmadebby2

Dustykins said:


> It shouldn't be too difficult.  This Butterick pattern is pretty close, actually
> 
> http://butterick.mccall.com/b5020-products-7638.php?page_id=376  and Butterick patterns are on sale for $1.99 at JoAnn's through tomorrow.  She could just cut a few more of the skirts out of tulle to layer underneath.



Thanks, I'll look at Butterick's pattern tomorrow.  I may try to make it myself it has jut been so long since I made anything.  She is going to BBB and doesn't want a princess dress, she wants a Sharpay dress so I am hoping she will wear it another day and go with a princess dress when se do BBB.


----------



## DMGeurts

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, sort of... once I was all done with the dress, I realized I had forgotten to make the sea horse!!!!!! so... I had Arminda stitch it out for me, and then when we got to Florida, I sewed it on. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and grabbed white thread instead of purple or pink!  But, thanks to my mistake, Lydia decided that the dress could be "turn aroundable" (she said that reversible would have to mean she could wear it inside out...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



OK - I am totally in love with this dress!!  I am super in love with the fabric you used... and I must know where you found it!  And all the appliques are awesome - And it' looks like she loves the dress!  AWESOME!!!!  



McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.



Awwww - I love all the ruffles - and your dd is precious!  Great job!  



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)
> 
> I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!



Ooooh - it's all so cute!  The bunnies are adorable.  My fav has to be the TS skirt though - I love the dots with the turquiose netting on top - CUTE!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!



Congratulations!!!!!  It wasn't TMI - but it did make me LOL a little.    I hope it's an easy pregnancy for you.  

*On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.


IT's beautiful!  Thank you for posting it   I have a horse fabrics that have the same pattern on each but one has a light blue background and one has a white background.  I thought a 3 layer skirt attached to a SS bodice might be cute.  The only time I mildly rhumba'd the PP was for dd's halloween outfit and I loved the look but never got around to actually making a rhumba dress.



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)
> 
> I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!


The Easter dresses are great!  I have the blue swirl fabric but all I found was a fat quarter so I use it for appliques.  The bunnies are really cute as well.  But the Toy Story skirt is my favorite and seeing it on your dd makes it all the sweeter.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Wishes for a happy, healthy pg



DMGeurts said:


> *On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!
> 
> D~


Have a fabulous time and a safe flight.  Take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I have managed to do the one thing I hate the most!  Put off EVERYTHING until the last minute!

We leave on Monday morning to go for a week long beach trip.  I have packed exactly...nothing!  I have managed to have the kids get the luggage out of storage.  And that is the sum total of my preparations!

To make matters worse, this is the first trip where hubby has had to work for the entire week leading up to the trip.  Meaning all the car stuff is falling on me to take care of. (and he just last night decided which vehicle we are taking! !!)

My daughter has not got a single pair of shorts to wear, and only two tops.  Of course, this is the weekend she is spending with her older sister, so I can't take her shopping.  

Now, that I have also found out we are taking the grand daughter too...I have a 3 year old to keep happy for the drive down...and I wasn't planning on that!

I still have 2 beach bags and one zipper bag to make for the kids, I've given up on the cute beach shirts I was planning!

Unless I can find a way to take my sewing and embroidery machine with me while I am waiting for the car to get serviced...I don't see me making anything for this trip...and if I don't get off this computer, nothing will get packed!



Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I have managed to do the one thing I hate the most!  Put off EVERYTHING until the last minute!
> 
> We leave on Monday morning to go for a week long beach trip.  I have packed exactly...nothing!  I have managed to have the kids get the luggage out of storage.  And that is the sum total of my preparations!
> 
> To make matters worse, this is the first trip where hubby has had to work for the entire week leading up to the trip.  Meaning all the car stuff is falling on me to take care of. (and he just last night decided which vehicle we are taking! !!)
> 
> My daughter has not got a single pair of shorts to wear, and only two tops.  Of course, this is the weekend she is spending with her older sister, so I can't take her shopping.
> 
> Now, that I have also found out we are taking the grand daughter too...I have a 3 year old to keep happy for the drive down...and I wasn't planning on that!
> 
> I still have 2 beach bags and one zipper bag to make for the kids, I've given up on the cute beach shirts I was planning!
> 
> Unless I can find a way to take my sewing and embroidery machine with me while I am waiting for the car to get serviced...I don't see me making anything for this trip...and if I don't get off this computer, nothing will get packed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I know how you feel.  I didn't start packing for this trip until a week ago.  Now that the day is here - I keep thinking of things I need to add.  I sure hope I don't forget anything.  The 2 most important things are packed though (Passports and $$ LOL).

I would love pictures if you take your machines to the service shop... that would be a hilarious set up!  

Have a great week at the beach!  Sounds relaxing and fun!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Have a fabulous time and a safe flight.  Take lots of pictures!!!!



THanks, I hope to have a safe flight.    ANd I plan to take lots o' pictures!  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)
> 
> I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!


I love everything!  I just bought some of the same swirl fabric from the peasant dresses.  It was on sale for $2 a yard but only in green.  I am not sure what I am going to do with it but I couldn't resist a bargain. 



froggy33 said:


> HA!! No Latin - I guess there was a little French in there!  But, with SEU, I just fiddled with it for a while until I finally got it.  There isn't much help out there!


Congratulations on the new baby! That's wonderful!



NiniMorris said:


> I have managed to do the one thing I hate the most!  Put off EVERYTHING until the last minute!
> 
> We leave on Monday morning to go for a week long beach trip.  I have packed exactly...nothing!  I have managed to have the kids get the luggage out of storage.  And that is the sum total of my preparations!
> 
> To make matters worse, this is the first trip where hubby has had to work for the entire week leading up to the trip.  Meaning all the car stuff is falling on me to take care of. (and he just last night decided which vehicle we are taking! !!)
> 
> My daughter has not got a single pair of shorts to wear, and only two tops.  Of course, this is the weekend she is spending with her older sister, so I can't take her shopping.
> 
> Now, that I have also found out we are taking the grand daughter too...I have a 3 year old to keep happy for the drive down...and I wasn't planning on that!
> 
> I still have 2 beach bags and one zipper bag to make for the kids, I've given up on the cute beach shirts I was planning!
> 
> Unless I can find a way to take my sewing and embroidery machine with me while I am waiting for the car to get serviced...I don't see me making anything for this trip...and if I don't get off this computer, nothing will get packed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 I'd love to see you at the service station with your sewing machine!  Have a wonderful time at the beach.  I'm very jealous!  I could definitely use a week away 



DMGeurts said:


> THanks, I hope to have a safe flight.    ANd I plan to take lots o' pictures!
> 
> D~


Have a super trip!


----------



## McDuck

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I love it all!!! I adore that Toy Story Skirt!!! I might just have to try that pattern one of these days (bought it in a bundle pack but have never done it). On the Easter dresses is the sash attached to the dress?



Thanks.  I really love the Scallopini, and it gets complimented every time she wears it!    The sash is not attached to the Easter dresses.  I toyed with the idea of attaching it but ultimately decided not to.  It stayed in place pretty well!  It's Carla's Big Beautiful Bow Sash pattern.



DMGeurts said:


> Awwww - I love all the ruffles - and your dd is precious!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh - it's all so cute!  The bunnies are adorable.  My fav has to be the TS skirt though - I love the dots with the turquiose netting on top - CUTE!
> 
> *On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!
> 
> D~



Thanks!!  Have a great trip!



VBAndrea said:


> IT's beautiful!  Thank you for posting it   I have a horse fabrics that have the same pattern on each but one has a light blue background and one has a white background.  I thought a 3 layer skirt attached to a SS bodice might be cute.  The only time I mildly rhumba'd the PP was for dd's halloween outfit and I loved the look but never got around to actually making a rhumba dress.
> 
> 
> The Easter dresses are great!  I have the blue swirl fabric but all I found was a fat quarter so I use it for appliques.  The bunnies are really cute as well.  But the Toy Story skirt is my favorite and seeing it on your dd makes it all the sweeter.



I think those fabrics would work great for a rhumba skirt!  Can't wait to see it when you do it!   

And thank you!  



dianemom2 said:


> I love everything!  I just bought some of the same swirl fabric from the peasant dresses.  It was on sale for $2 a yard but only in green.  I am not sure what I am going to do with it but I couldn't resist a bargain.



It really is such a pretty patterned fabric!  Great deal!!    I don't think they even had it in green at my store.

Oh, and congratulations to froggy on the new baby!!!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

McDuck said:


> Thanks.  I really love the Scallopini, and it gets complimented every time she wears it!    The sash is not attached to the Easter dresses.  I toyed with the idea of attaching it but ultimately decided not to.  It stayed in place pretty well!  It's Carla's Big Beautiful Bow Sash pattern.QUOTE]
> 
> I am going to have to make some sashes then! My DD is about the same age as yours (she'll be 2 in August), but I was worried an unattached sash wouldn't work for her. I have so many projects I want to start on this weekend, but I also need to do some housework. I hope I get something sewn this weekend!


----------



## cogero

okay I have a question for those of you who put appliques on skirts. do you do it before or after you make the skirt?

I want to make my daughter 3 skirts with multiple appliques so I am trying to figure out if I should cut out the strips for the pattern I want to use and applique them before construction or wait until I have sewn the skirt?

I tend to frankenpattern my skirts.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> okay I have a question for those of you who put appliques on skirts. do you do it before or after you make the skirt?
> 
> I want to make my daughter 3 skirts with multiple appliques so I am trying to figure out if I should cut out the strips for the pattern I want to use and applique them before construction or wait until I have sewn the skirt?
> 
> I tend to frankenpattern my skirts.



I always do the applique before I sew the skirt.  That way if one of the appliques gets messed up or I am not happy with it, I have options.  I cut the fabric bigger than I need it for the pattern piece and then trim it down once I am done with the applique.


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA



I was going to suggest maybe threading a ribbon around the collar by making a bunch of buttonholes. You can tie the ribbon into a bow (thinking on the front, off centre) to make it even more girly.



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I think it is great that you are making something special for the teachers - I think those fobs look great.



froggy33 said:


> We got back from our trip on Wednesday and I'm all caught up, but wow TMTQ!!!
> 
> We had such a great time at Flower and Garden!  I'm hoping to go back next year for a longer trip!!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get them off my dad's camera and mine!  So many compliments about my daughter!  Didn't see too many other customs though.



Glad to hear that you had a great trip. Can't wait to see the pictures!



aboveH20 said:


> Sounds like you're ready to get Stitch Era Universal and do your own digitizing  -- 1. you've had your machine almost two whole weeks, 2. you won't need to buy so many designs, and 3. then I can learn from your questions
> 
> Here's my first attempt to tame SEU, a logo for my older son.
> 
> If you look closely you can see a J or maybe a G or an A
> 
> Not sure why it turned out so small . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but I don't think I'll give up my day job just yet.



I would suggest just keep trying and playing with it. You got something to stitch out so that's a great first step!



teresajoy said:


> I just love seeing everything everyone makes! How long have you been sewing?
> 
> I can't wait to see your big bag!!!



Thanks. I got back to sewing about 10 years ago and I have been enjoying it!



teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



That is an amazing dress! Lydia's smile makes it all worthwhile I am sure. I like the picture with the two girls!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm on the iPad, so I can't do a quote with pics easily, but the Sea World dresses are awesome, Teresa!  I love the water looking fabric you made the underskirt on...where did you find that?
> 
> You're right, I was on Sherberth road!   It made getting to AK a breeze.  She didn't make this audition...there were more than 90 there, and they only kept 5 girls, all of whom were very petite she said, and probably were cast for the pixies.   But she came out of it with a good attitude, and is ready to try again with Royal Caribbean next weekend.  She said she'd be wiling to try Disney again.  Out of the whole group only one other besides her hadn't auditioned for them before.



Sorry to hear about the outcome of Marissa's audition. It sounds like she has the right attitude. Hopefully her next try will have a better outcome!



McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.



This is so beautiful!



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)



Good job on the Easter dresses and bunnies. The scallopini looks great. I have that pattern but I haven't made anything with it yet.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!



Congrats! It must be a very happy time in your family between you completing your studies and expecting a new family member. Best wishes for a smooth and healthy pregnancy!



DMGeurts said:


> *On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!
> 
> D~



Have a safe trip! I look forward to hearing about it when you return!


----------



## TickleMeTink

I just did a few skirts with appliqué on them ( I will post pictures sometime next week)  and have appliqué them all before putting the skirts together.  I found them easy to work with that way.  For strips, I cut out the strips and then appliqué on them. HTH



cogero said:


> okay I have a question for those of you who put appliques on skirts. do you do it before or after you make the skirt?
> 
> I want to make my daughter 3 skirts with multiple appliques so I am trying to figure out if I should cut out the strips for the pattern I want to use and applique them before construction or wait until I have sewn the skirt?
> 
> I tend to frankenpattern my skirts.


----------



## NiniMorris

Very productive morning so far.  I finished the beach bags, finished the zipper bags, cleaned at the car, started packing and even managed to update my blog!  Now I need a nap!


Of course DS has just now gotten out of bed!  LOL!  Productivity just came to a stand still!



Nini


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I'm really impressed with your digitizing -- the dime turned out really nice -- it's so realistic looking!
> 
> So this is a program you buy and digitize your own designs with?  I would love to do that, but not sure I have the patience to figure it out.  I'll just put Heather to work if I really need something I can't find!



Oh, stop.  You're making me  .

I'll be putting the dime in my etsy shop -- just hope the US Mint doesn't get after me, because like you said it's very realistic.


----------



## Forevryoung

I need to share with those that will understand (and possibly help someone else in the future)

I'm in the process of finishing a huge quilt for my mom (will post when done). It's truly a work of love that has taken me a long time to get over "messing it up" by quilting it. She saw it when the quilt top was done but hasn't seen it since (nearly 2 years).

So her birthday is in 2 weeks and I need it done. So I'm quilting like a mad woman when I have the time.

Today my walking foot was jumping! 

Tried everything to fix it and still wasn't going smoothly.

After several hours I think I figured out the issue- there are 2 tiny screws on the walking foot case. One of them was loose!

So if your walking foot ever jumps, check the screws on the walking foot before changing your needle, bobbin, and rethreading the upper thread while pulling your hair out.

HELP: It's still jumping- tightening the screws fixed it for a few minutes and now I'm back to pulling my hair out


----------



## Disneymom1218

babynala said:


> I bought a basic black t-shirt from Michael's that I put an applique on.  It is fairly boxy and I want to try and make it more girly but I'm not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?  TIA



what about using 2 or 3 coordinating ribbons and use them to tie the sleeves up. Roll the sleeves and tie em up with the ribbons. That would make it more girly. That is what I do in the summer to my t-shirts.


----------



## miprender

McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!



Everything came out great. Your DD is so cute





babynala said:


> Everything came out really nice.  I really like all the coordinating sets you did.


 Thanks. I love being matchy at Disney



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!



Congrats on your new Disney souvenier



DMGeurts said:


> *On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!
> 
> D~



D have a safe trip and can't wait to read all about your fantastic visit.


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> WOW!  I won't even insult the dress by doing thumbnails.  It is beyond amazing.  I can't begin to imagine how many hours went into its creation, but well worth it.  I especially like the puffer fish, the clown fish, the ray, and the fabric you used for the underskirt.  Hope there's an aquarium near you that you can  visit weekly during the summer.
> 
> Bravo!



Thank you!!! You know, we really don't have anything aquariumy near us, except the pet store!!! I guess she could wear it there! 



mommymack said:


> Oh.my.goodness!!!  My 8 year old just saw that and said "Mommy I WANT THAT DRESS!!! Even if you never ever make me anything else, will you PLEEEEEEEASE make that dress?"
> 
> Do I dare even ask where the appliques came from?  That dress is a work of art and would be perfection for a dinner at Coral Reef.



Aww, that's so cute about your daughter!!! Lyddie is 8 too! 

My sister digitized the appliques. She's FrouFrou by Heathersue. 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm on the iPad, so I can't do a quote with pics easily, but the Sea World dresses are awesome, Teresa!  I love the water looking fabric you made the underskirt on...where did you find that?
> 
> You're right, I was on Sherberth road!   It made getting to AK a breeze.  She didn't make this audition...there were more than 90 there, and they only kept 5 girls, all of whom were very petite she said, and probably were cast for the pixies.   But she came out of it with a good attitude, and is ready to try again with Royal Caribbean next weekend.  She said she'd be wiling to try Disney again.  Out of the whole group only one other besides her hadn't auditioned for them before.



I bought the underfabric a few years ago at Joann's. I had always planned to use it for some sort of water themed outfit. I had thought I'd do something Arielish with it, but I'm glad I didn't, because I really like how it turned out with this outfit!

I'm sorry she didn't get the job, but I'm glad she has a good attitude!!! You raised a good girl! 



McDuck said:


> This is so cute!  (I am trying to catch up from backwards!  LOL)
> I have been wanting to try frankenpatterning the scallopini with a bodice for a while now, just haven't felt like I had the right skillset yet.  My only Frankenpattern so far has been a Simply Sweet bodice with a Portrait Peasant rhumba skirt.  I've made a Scallopini twice.  To make it into a dress, do you just eliminate the yoke and make the skirt piece longer to attach it to the bodice?



Yes, that's how I did it. I did a lot of math to try to figure out how long to make it. But, when I got it done, the scallop layer was much too long and not enough of the underskirt showed, so I just chopped  off a couple of inches on the scallop layer! 



VBAndrea said:


> OMG!!!!  That is gorgeous!!!  Aside from the appliques, I love the fabric you did them on and the underlying fabric on the skirt.  Just amazing!!!!  And why do I get a picture dedicated to me?  Are you worried I'm making mistakes????  I've done quite well with 6 t-shirts so far (well 7, but it's no longer a t-shirt since it got eaten).



LOL, no I was worried about you messing up!! Remember I emailed you that the octopus would have a bow? 



McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.



That dress is adorable!!! So is your daughter! 



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stuffed bunnies (McCall's pattern from the 80s)


The dresses are so sweet!!! I LOVE that Toy Story skirt too!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!


Congratulations!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I am totally in love with this dress!!  I am super in love with the fabric you used... and I must know where you found it!  And all the appliques are awesome - And it' looks like she loves the dress!  AWESOME!!!!



Thank you!!! Heather gave me the main fabric for the dress. I'm not sure where she got it. I think it was a bad lot though, because it keeps getting lines in it where the dye is gone! Heather washed it, then I washed it, then at Sea World, I could see the blue was coming off on the white sash!  Underneath where the sash was, there are faded lines! 


Have a FABULOUS trip!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I have managed to do the one thing I hate the most!  Put off EVERYTHING until the last minute!
> 
> We leave on Monday morning to go for a week long beach trip.  I have packed exactly...nothing!  I have managed to have the kids get the luggage out of storage.  And that is the sum total of my preparations!
> 
> To make matters worse, this is the first trip where hubby has had to work for the entire week leading up to the trip.  Meaning all the car stuff is falling on me to take care of. (and he just last night decided which vehicle we are taking! !!)
> 
> My daughter has not got a single pair of shorts to wear, and only two tops.  Of course, this is the weekend she is spending with her older sister, so I can't take her shopping.
> 
> Now, that I have also found out we are taking the grand daughter too...I have a 3 year old to keep happy for the drive down...and I wasn't planning on that!
> 
> I still have 2 beach bags and one zipper bag to make for the kids, I've given up on the cute beach shirts I was planning!
> 
> Unless I can find a way to take my sewing and embroidery machine with me while I am waiting for the car to get serviced...I don't see me making anything for this trip...and if I don't get off this computer, nothing will get packed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I hope you have a great time! 



aboveH20 said:


> Oh, stop.  You're making me  .
> 
> I'll be putting the dime in my etsy shop -- just hope the US Mint doesn't get after me, because like you said it's very realistic.






Forevryoung said:


> I need to share with those that will understand (and possibly help someone else in the future)
> 
> I'm in the process of finishing a huge quilt for my mom (will post when done). It's truly a work of love that has taken me a long time to get over "messing it up" by quilting it. She saw it when the quilt top was done but hasn't seen it since (nearly 2 years).
> 
> So her birthday is in 2 weeks and I need it done. So I'm quilting like a mad woman when I have the time.
> 
> Today my walking foot was jumping!
> 
> Tried everything to fix it and still wasn't going smoothly.
> 
> After several hours I think I figured out the issue- there are 2 tiny screws on the walking foot case. One of them was loose!
> 
> So if your walking foot ever jumps, check the screws on the walking foot before changing your needle, bobbin, and rethreading the upper thread while pulling your hair out.
> 
> HELP: It's still jumping- tightening the screws fixed it for a few minutes and now I'm back to pulling my hair out



OH NO! I hope you can get it figured out!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Hubby just told me he booked a trip to Disney we leave May 31  My first thought was How am I going to make customs for the trip? lol 

I had my gallbladder removed a month ago and I feel much better now!
 Now I have to go raid my stash and make Madi a sundress for Disney


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Hubby just told me he booked a trip to Disney we leave May 31  My first thought was How am I going to make customs for the trip? lol
> 
> I had my gallbladder removed a month ago and I feel much better now!
> Now I have to go raid my stash and make Madi a sundress for Disney



YAY for your husband booking a trip!!!!! 

 for the short notice!!!! 

I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## NiniMorris

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Hubby just told me he booked a trip to Disney we leave May 31  My first thought was How am I going to make customs for the trip? lol
> 
> I had my gallbladder removed a month ago and I feel much better now!
> Now I have to go raid my stash and make Madi a sundress for Disney



LOL...sometimes husbands just don't understand we need TIME to prepare for a Disney trip...last night my hubby said, you know we could swing a short trip to Disney next week instead of the beach!  ARGH!  He just doesn't get it...so to the beach we go!  (even though I never got the time to make us matchy shirts!)


Great that you are feeling better and get to enjoy a Disney trip...and of course, if your stash isn't enough...stores are open!

Nini


----------



## cogero

Thank you for the applique advice on the skirts. Going to make my list today.

I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was. 

He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark. 

We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.


----------



## Piper

cogero said:


> Thank you for the applique advice on the skirts. Going to make my list today.
> 
> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.



That's super!  It is an even greater accomplishment since he was somewhere unfamiliar (and probably a lot of noise and stimulation.)  I know you are proud of him.


----------



## Forevryoung

Ok- I need help please please please

I posted the story on the last page and I still have the same problem-

My walking foot on my sewing machine is JUMPING on my fabric, it's wrecking havoc on a quilt.

The machine/walking foot is a Brother, about 4 years old. I'm nearing the end of the quilting (5 more loooooong lines) and before yesterday everything was perfect.

So far I've changed the needle (twice), rethread the upper thread, and changed the bobbin (twice), I lowered the tension by a smidge. Some things helped for a short time and then it would start jumping again

Anyone have ANY suggestions?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> Thank you for the applique advice on the skirts. Going to make my list today.
> 
> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.



I get it.  That is really just the best and you need to be a very proud mom.  Make sure you reward the great behaviour.  Well done little guy!


----------



## NiniMorris

Forevryoung said:


> Ok- I need help please please please
> 
> I posted the story on the last page and I still have the same problem-
> 
> My walking foot on my sewing machine is JUMPING on my fabric, it's wrecking havoc on a quilt.
> 
> The machine/walking foot is a Brother, about 4 years old. I'm nearing the end of the quilting (5 more loooooong lines) and before yesterday everything was perfect.
> 
> So far I've changed the needle (twice), rethread the upper thread, and changed the bobbin (twice), I lowered the tension by a smidge. Some things helped for a short time and then it would start jumping again
> 
> Anyone have ANY suggestions?



I have no suggestion...when ever mine started acting up it was time for a new one...

Nini


----------



## ncmomof2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Hubby just told me he booked a trip to Disney we leave May 31  My first thought was How am I going to make customs for the trip? lol
> 
> I had my gallbladder removed a month ago and I feel much better now!
> Now I have to go raid my stash and make Madi a sundress for Disney



Wow!  How exciting!  Have fun sewing and preparing!


----------



## Forevryoung

NiniMorris said:


> I have no suggestion...when ever mine started acting up it was time for a new one...
> 
> Nini



Oh don't tell me that! 

Any other opinions?


----------



## Blyssfull

Forevryoung said:


> Oh don't tell me that!
> 
> Any other opinions?



I don't know from experience so I don't have any answers so I don't know if this will help. I did a little searching online and this thread looked like it had the most information about the problem. 

http://www.quiltingboard.com/t-88462-1.htm


----------



## froggy33

Thanks for the baby wishes!  We're really happy round here!  Excited to find out if we are going to have another little girl to sew for or a little boy!

We had a great time at Disney last week!  Of course it wasn't long enough - but they never are!  We were there from Saturday afternoon until Monday morning.  We went mainly for the Flower and Garden festival.  That was really fun!  My dSLR flash doesn't work anymore and I find the external flash I have sucks battery power, so I don't have a ton of great pics.  My dad used his camera, but it just isn't as fast.  And you know how kids can be.  I usually take like 50 pics hoping for 1 or 2 good ones!

We checked into Animal Kingdom on Saturday (first time staying there!)  We swam, went to Downtown Disney and then headed over to Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare Dinner.

We had a great time as usual (love the strawberry soup!).  The interaction was great (my daughter is still not 100% in to it, but she did well).  The Steps loved her outfit!  Anastasia was especially good!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Thank you for the applique advice on the skirts. Going to make my list today.
> 
> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.


I'm so glad you had a great day with your ds!  You really deserve it   And how did dd do at the competition?



Forevryoung said:


> Ok- I need help please please please
> 
> I posted the story on the last page and I still have the same problem-
> 
> My walking foot on my sewing machine is JUMPING on my fabric, it's wrecking havoc on a quilt.
> 
> The machine/walking foot is a Brother, about 4 years old. I'm nearing the end of the quilting (5 more loooooong lines) and before yesterday everything was perfect.
> 
> So far I've changed the needle (twice), rethread the upper thread, and changed the bobbin (twice), I lowered the tension by a smidge. Some things helped for a short time and then it would start jumping again
> 
> Anyone have ANY suggestions?


I don't quilt.  I don't know what a walking foot is.  Have you cleaned the crap out of your machine?  Mine was acting all wonky one day and there was a very tiny thread in the bobbin area that I didn't get out or see with my first two cleanings.  Got it on the third and it solved the problem I was having with loopy stitches.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for the baby wishes!  We're really happy round here!  Excited to find out if we are going to have another little girl to sew for or a little boy!
> 
> We had a great time at Disney last week!  Of course it wasn't long enough - but they never are!  We were there from Saturday afternoon until Monday morning.  We went mainly for the Flower and Garden festival.  That was really fun!  My dSLR flash doesn't work anymore and I find the external flash I have sucks battery power, so I don't have a ton of great pics.  My dad used his camera, but it just isn't as fast.  And you know how kids can be.  I usually take like 50 pics hoping for 1 or 2 good ones!
> 
> We checked into Animal Kingdom on Saturday (first time staying there!)  We swam, went to Downtown Disney and then headed over to Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare Dinner.
> 
> We had a great time as usual (love the strawberry soup!).  The interaction was great (my daughter is still not 100% in to it, but she did well).  The Steps loved her outfit!  Anastasia was especially good!


Hopefully as your dd gets older she'll really get into the attention.  And the good thing is the Vida can grow with her so hopefully she'll get to wear it again!  She looks just adorable with her big beautiful eyes in the photos.  The first one of her looking a bit timid is precious.


----------



## froggy33

On Sunday, we headed to EPCOT for the F&G festival.  we got there at opening and went straight to the character spot (I recommend this if you don't have a meal with the fab five).  Then we headed over to Norway for lunch with the princesses.  We got to see Snow White, Belle, Aurora and Cinderella.  I was pretty bummed that Ariel wasn't there.


----------



## froggy33

We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!! : )

This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!






When we had lunch at Akershus, while having Belle sign the pillow with the Rapunzel applique on it, she asked if we were going to see Rapunzel.  I said no, that we weren't going to Magic Kingdom this trip.  Belle told us all secret0like that Rapunzel was actually going to be in EPCOT that day and to ask at the character spot about info.  Then while eating Snow White, not at all secret-like, told us Rapunzel would be in United Kingdom.  Well, I was pretty confused, but I wasn't going to miss this opportunity.  So I aksed 4 different people and finally the last one said, if she was going to be there she would be at the International Gateway. 

So we slowly made our way over there and I found a charcter helper and he said they would be there in about 10 minutes.  There was already a short line, so we hopped in and waited. And what do you know...at 3:10 out come Rapunzel and Flynn!!!  I was almost as excited as Kenzie!!!





She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!" She went right up to them, talked to them and even hugged Flynn twice!!  It was priceless.  I know we were so lucky (we only had to wait 10 minutes instead of 3 hours!).  They were a great Rapunzel and Flynn.  She was so pretty!  I only wish I had gotten video!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so glad you had a great day with your ds!  You really deserve it   And how did dd do at the competition?



Her team did really well. This is one of the harder judged competitions.

For the dances she did they received High Silver for Jazz; High Silver for her solo and High Gold for her lyrical duo. 

They also received another high silver and a gold.

They are in the 9-10 year old and 11-12 year old groups.

I need to find out how the older girls did in their part of the competition since it was later at night and we didn't stay.


----------



## VBAndrea

froggy33 said:


> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!! : )
> 
> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we had lunch at Akershus, while having Belle sign the pillow with the Rapunzel applique on it, she asked if we were going to see Rapunzel.  I said no, that we weren't going to Magic Kingdom this trip.  Belle told us all secret0like that Rapunzel was actually going to be in EPCOT that day and to ask at the character spot about info.  Then while eating Snow White, not at all secret-like, told us Rapunzel would be in United Kingdom.  Well, I was pretty confused, but I wasn't going to miss this opportunity.  So I aksed 4 different people and finally the last one said, if she was going to be there she would be at the International Gateway.
> 
> So we slowly made our way over there and I found a charcter helper and he said they would be there in about 10 minutes.  There was already a short line, so we hopped in and waited. And what do you know...at 3:10 out come Rapunzel and Flynn!!!  I was almost as excited as Kenzie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!" She went right up to them, talked to them and even hugged Flynn twice!!  It was priceless.  I know we were so lucky (we only had to wait 10 minutes instead of 3 hours!).  They were a great Rapunzel and Flynn.  She was so pretty!  I only wish I had gotten video!


I think I wouold have hugged Flynn about 100 times!!!

Great pics and I'm so happy you got to see Flynn, er uh, I mean Rapunzel.

I didn't quote the character greeting pics but I love the pic with Minnie.  Your dd is adorable in that photo -- her hair is flawless and her eyes are stunning.

And sorry, I just couldn't thumbnail Flynn....I mean your dd's gorgeous dress!


----------



## aboveH20

froggy33 said:


> On Sunday, we headed to EPCOT for the F&G festival.  we got there at opening and went straight to the character spot (I recommend this if you don't have a meal with the fab five).  Then we headed over to Norway for lunch with the princesses.  We got to see Snow White, Belle, Aurora and Cinderella.  I was pretty bummed that Ariel wasn't there.



I love all your creatoins, but this one is my favotire -- followed closely by the one in your "signature" (I forget what the thingy at the bottom is called).


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I think I wouold have hugged Flynn about 100 times!!!
> 
> Great pics and I'm so happy you got to see Flynn, er uh, I mean Rapunzel.
> 
> I didn't quote the character greeting pics but I love the pic with Minnie.  Your dd is adorable in that photo -- her hair is flawless and her eyes are stunning.
> 
> And sorry, I just couldn't thumbnail Flynn....I mean your dd's gorgeous dress!


Ha!  Thanks.  And yes, Flynn was nice looking!  They were well in character too!



VBAndrea said:


> Hopefully as your dd gets older she'll really get into the attention.  And the good thing is the Vida can grow with her so hopefully she'll get to wear it again!  She looks just adorable with her big beautiful eyes in the photos.  The first one of her looking a bit timid is precious.


I hope so.  She went first at 17months, then at 26months and this time at 34.  Each time has gotten better and better.  I figure when we go next year, at almost 4, she'll be great!

And, so far we get to reuse a lot of her clothes.  That's nice about girls.  The dresses can be reused as shirts!



aboveH20 said:


> I love all your creatoins, but this one is my favotire -- followed closely by the one in your "signature" (I forget what the thingy at the bottom is called).



Thanks!  I was really happy with the way this one turned out.  I did kind of a franken pattern with it.  The two (now just one) in my siggy are probably my 2 favorite!


----------



## squirrel

I finished this this evening

I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?


----------



## VBAndrea

These are items I did for a couple of Big Gives.  First up are Eye Spy bags and luggage tags for Trace and family.  This family wanted mainly t's for the kids and I didn't have my embroidery machine yet so eye spy bags it was:









And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.













I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.


----------



## cajunfan

For all you folks interested in doing pillows for GKTW....Joann's is having a fleece sale again....Friday - Monday....$2.49 a yard, plus if you got a flyer there is an additional 10% off of entire purchase during that time too!

Lynn


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda had originally asked for a dress just like Lydia's, but after seeing how long it took me to make all the appliques, she said she only wanted a t-shirt with Heather's Believe design and a headscarf with two appliques on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet babies


 The Sea World dress is amazing.  The fabrics are gorgeous (that stinks that one of them is starting to fade) and the appliques are fabulous.  I love all the different fabrics you used.  Arminda's shirt is really cute and the head scarf is a great idea.  The girls look so cute together in their Sea World creations.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm on the iPad, so I can't do a quote with pics easily, but the Sea World dresses are awesome, Teresa!  I love the water looking fabric you made the underskirt on...where did you find that?
> 
> You're right, I was on Sherberth road!   It made getting to AK a breeze.  She didn't make this audition...there were more than 90 there, and they only kept 5 girls, all of whom were very petite she said, and probably were cast for the pixies.   But she came out of it with a good attitude, and is ready to try again with Royal Caribbean next weekend.  She said she'd be wiling to try Disney again.  Out of the whole group only one other besides her hadn't auditioned for them before.


Sorry your DD didn't get called back but the audition will be a good experience for her.  It seems like she has a good attitude about everything.  



McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler. I also made the diaper cover.


This dress is so sweet.  I love all the ruffles and the diaper cover is so cute. 



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me and her Poppa (my dad) before heading to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the best pic of it in action but we were in a rush)
> 
> I also made a Meghan peasant for myself for the same photo session as my "frankenpattern" I posted elsewhere, but apart from the pics at the photo session (which I don't have yet) there aren't any pics of me in it!


The Easter dresses are very nice and they look even better on the girls.  The toy story skirt is so cute.  Hope you guys at fun at the show.  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Hubby just told me he booked a trip to Disney we leave May 31 My first thought was How am I going to make customs for the trip?
> 
> I had my gallbladder removed a month ago and I feel much better now!
> Now I have to go raid my stash and make Madi a sundress for Disney


How sweet of your DH.  I'm glad you are feeling better.  I'm sure you will be able to come up with something cute for your trip.  Being at Disney with no customs is better then not being at Disney at all.  Enjoy!



cogero said:


> Thank you for the applique advice on the skirts. Going to make my list today.
> 
> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.


Congrats to your DD.  Sounds like her group did quite well, especially for being in an older age group.  Thanks for sharing the story about your son.  I probably would have had a little temper tantrum after 7 hours at a dance competition too.  



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for the baby wishes!  We're really happy round here!  Excited to find out if we are going to have another little girl to sew for or a little boy!
> 
> We checked into Animal Kingdom on Saturday (first time staying there!)  We swam, went to Downtown Disney and then headed over to Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare Dinner.
> 
> We had a great time as usual (love the strawberry soup!).  The interaction was great (my daughter is still not 100% in to it, but she did well).  The Steps loved her outfit!  Anastasia was especially good!


Sounds like you guys had fun on your trip.  It looks like she was getting more comfortable with the characters as your trip progressed.  



froggy33 said:


> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!!
> 
> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we had lunch at Akershus, while having Belle sign the pillow with the Rapunzel applique on it, she asked if we were going to see Rapunzel.  I said no, that we weren't going to Magic Kingdom this trip.  Belle told us all secret0like that Rapunzel was actually going to be in EPCOT that day and to ask at the character spot about info.  Then while eating Snow White, not at all secret-like, told us Rapunzel would be in United Kingdom.  Well, I was pretty confused, but I wasn't going to miss this opportunity.  So I aksed 4 different people and finally the last one said, if she was going to be there she would be at the International Gateway.
> 
> So we slowly made our way over there and I found a charcter helper and he said they would be there in about 10 minutes.  There was already a short line, so we hopped in and waited. And what do you know...at 3:10 out come Rapunzel and Flynn!!!  I was almost as excited as Kenzie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!" She went right up to them, talked to them and even hugged Flynn twice!!  It was priceless.  I know we were so lucky (we only had to wait 10 minutes instead of 3 hours!).  They were a great Rapunzel and Flynn.  She was so pretty!  I only wish I had gotten video!


I love the dress Kenzie is wearing in the hula hoop picture.  I think I deleted the pictures of her with Minnie and Mickey but wanted to ask if that dress matched the shirt you made for yourself?  I really like how that dress came out.  You did a great job on it (and the socks too).  

How exciting that you got to see Rapunzel and Flynn at Epcot.  Especially since you had made the pillow case and were bummed that you wouldn't get to see them this trip.  How did the signatures on the pillow come out?



squirrel said:


> I finished this this evening
> 
> I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?


This dress is very nice.  I love the fabrics.  Sorry I can't help with the modifications for the dress, I haven't ventured to "big girl" clothes yet.  



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I did for a couple of Big Gives.  First up are Eye Spy bags and luggage tags for Trace and family.  This family wanted mainly t's for the kids and I didn't have my embroidery machine yet so eye spy bags it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.


The eye spy bags and luggage tags came out great.  The PJs for Perrin's give are a great idea and I like the shorts sets too.  How sweet to make something for the service dog too.


----------



## babynala

Warning:  lots of pictures

Thanks for all the great ideas on how to make my daughter's t-shirt more girly.  I saved them for future reference.  I really like that button hole idea, that sounds really cute.  I was able to find time to try the lettuce edge on the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt.  It came OK but didn't "ruffle" as much as I thought it would.  I think my technique was a little off but I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was running out of time and I was afraid I would ruin the shirt.  

We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.  












I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.  

His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.





The concert was really fun and my son was very excited.  His favorite "Mover", Rich came up into the stands where we were sitting and my son got to give him a Hi-5.  He was so excited and danced during the entire show.  Being the little brother he sometimes misses out on doing stuff for the younger set.  I think I may have had just as much fun as my DS.  I even made some shirts for myself and my DH.  On these I just did the letters in embroidery instead of the applique that I did on my son's shirt (that took a really long time to cut out!)


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I did for a couple of Big Gives.  First up are Eye Spy bags and luggage tags for Trace and family.  This family wanted mainly t's for the kids and I didn't have my embroidery machine yet so eye spy bags it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.




Everything turned out splendidly (how do you like that word?).  



cajunfan said:


> For all you folks interested in doing pillows for GKTW....Joann's is having a fleece sale again....Friday - Monday....$2.49 a yard, plus if you got a flyer there is an additional 10% off of entire purchase during that time too!
> 
> Lynn



Thanks for the heads up.  It's been a while since they've had it on sale so I guess I'll stock up.  



babynala said:


> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.
> 
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concert was really fun and my son was very excited.  His favorite "Mover", Rich came up into the stands where we were sitting and my son got to give him a Hi-5.  He was so excited and danced during the entire show.  Being the little brother he sometimes misses out on doing stuff for the younger set.  I think I may have had just as much fun as my DS.  I even made some shirts for myself and my DH.  On these I just did the letters in embroidery instead of the applique that I did on my son's shirt (that took a really long time to cut out!)



Very clever.  I especially like the first shirt you posted.


----------



## cogero

I don't think I ever posted these.

These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give

Ella's Outfit





Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas on how to make my daughter's t-shirt more girly.  I saved them for future reference.  I really like that button hole idea, that sounds really cute.  I was able to find time to try the lettuce edge on the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt.  It came OK but didn't "ruffle" as much as I thought it would.  I think my technique was a little off but I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was running out of time and I was afraid I would ruin the shirt.
> 
> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.
> 
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concert was really fun and my son was very excited.  His favorite "Mover", Rich came up into the stands where we were sitting and my son got to give him a Hi-5.  He was so excited and danced during the entire show.  Being the little brother he sometimes misses out on doing stuff for the younger set.  I think I may have had just as much fun as my DS.  I even made some shirts for myself and my DH.  On these I just did the letters in embroidery instead of the applique that I did on my son's shirt (that took a really long time to cut out!)



I love all of the things you made for the Imagination Movers.


----------



## froggy33

babynala said:


> Sounds like you guys had fun on your trip.  It looks like she was getting more comfortable with the characters as your trip progressed.
> 
> 
> I love the dress Kenzie is wearing in the hula hoop picture.  I think I deleted the pictures of her with Minnie and Mickey but wanted to ask if that dress matched the shirt you made for yourself?  I really like how that dress came out.  You did a great job on it (and the socks too).
> 
> How exciting that you got to see Rapunzel and Flynn at Epcot.  Especially since you had made the pillow case and were bummed that you wouldn't get to see them this trip.  How did the signatures on the pillow come out?



Thanks!  We did have a great time!  She did get better with characters.  Disney is sometimes difficult, cause we're always so tired!

And, yep her princess dress matched my shirt.  I had Rapunzel on mine.

The interaction with Rapunzel and Flynn was great!  I was so very excited.  I liked how the signatures came out (I'll have to post a pic).  I didn't take the time to get the fab five that morning.  There's would have added to it.  But it works, cause it is only "face characters" - mainly princesses.


----------



## Granna4679

miprender said:


> Finally getting around to post some pics. I finished my 1st Simply Sweet I needed to upsize it to a 10 and it fits DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some outfits for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some outfits for our AK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all HeatherSues designs and they are just too cute
> 
> Now I need to go back and see what I missed the last few days.



Love all of the outfits!   You did a great job on the upsize!  

QUESTION:  Speaking of upsizing...has anyone DOWNsized the Easy Fits to a newborn???  I am needing to do this, so I was just wondering.


MoeFam said:


> Hello All-
> 
> After many years of following this thread- I finally actually made almost all of our customs for our last trip. We just got home last weekend- and we had a ball! I made customs for our 5 yr old daughter, and our friends' 3 yr old. The girls got lots of compliments and I think most of the outfits are headed back in June with some more family friends!
> 
> Here are a few quick pics:
> 
> Here are their Animal Kingdom pillowcase dresses and matching hair wraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom- Mickey T and Twirl- I have ZERO pictures of my own kid in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood STudios- I did not make the skirt- it's TCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Minnie hair wrap for myself-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the inspiration- can't wait to do it again next trip



All adorable....and I have to say, I love the pose your DD does in several of the pictures.  Just too cute!  I have a 6 yr old DGD that does the same thing.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the comment about the pillowcases.  It's not very creative, but it's fun in its own way.
> 
> Impressive about your husband going on so many mission trips.  One of the regrets that I had for my sons is that we were never connected with a church that did youth work camps.  My husband's  best friend is currently in Haiti for a year organizing the work for mission groups.  My husband's _thinking_ about going.



I can tell you this.....My husband was never the type person to do missions trips.  My DD went on one at 19 years old and came back just a different person (the children of Africa just melted her heart)....so he decided he would go.  That was 2004.  He went, and again, he came back a changed person.  His whole outlook on people changed and he found his niche in life.  He absolutely loves it.  He has gone on every trip that our church has done since then (Africa, Peru, Israel, Mexico).  Encourage your hubby to go.  He won't be disappointed.  On a side note...I have some friends on a missions trip to Haiti right now too...I wonder if they are in the same place??!!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on in the last week:
> 
> Mickey pjs for my nephews.  I made two sets of these but I only got pictures of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cinderella work dress I saw on here a few weeks ago.  I just loved it!  I  had to make on for my little niece to play in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband says that this is the cutest thing I've ever made.  But I can't take credit for it.  Thanks for the wonderful inspiration on here!!!



Adorable Cinderella work dress.  I love the shoe too!



NiniMorris said:


> Since it was someone on here that got me addicted to these key fobs, I thought I would post the ones I made for teacher gifts.  (yes, I am cheap.  with 10 teachers, key fobs is all they got!)
> 
> And, I'm hoping the picture is coming out large enough (the real reason I am posting this!  LOL) I am attempting to use Teressa's instructions... but then again, I never have been good at doing what I am told!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Super cute!~

We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.  Here are the outfits I made for them.  I am posting a picture together and then a better one of each so you can see the appliques.  I wasn't happy with how either of them stitched out....HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year 











Mia's says "strawberry-licious" since you can't see that very well in picture.


----------



## belle41379

Okay, Ladies...I need some help! 

I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.



Well done.  I especially like the skirt for Avy -- it must have been fun selecting the fabrics.



Granna4679 said:


> I can tell you this.....My husband was never the type person to do missions trips.  My DD went on one at 19 years old and came back just a different person (the children of Africa just melted her heart)....so he decided he would go.  That was 2004.  He went, and again, he came back a changed person.  His whole outlook on people changed and he found his niche in life.  He absolutely loves it.  He has gone on every trip that our church has done since then (Africa, Peru, Israel, Mexico).  Encourage your hubby to go.  He won't be disappointed.  On a side note...I have some friends on a missions trip to Haiti right now too...I wonder if they are in the same place??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia's says "strawberry-licious" since you can't see that very well in picture.




Very interesting about the mission trips in your family.  I think my husband and I will do one eventually.

I love the strawberry outfits -- and the girls.  We have a few more weeks to go until strawberry season in upstate NY.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I would suggest just keep trying and playing with it. You got something to stitch out so that's a great first step!



Any idea what would be a good beginner's project?  other than just words?

I suppose you're right that I should "just keep swimming" as Dori (Dory?) would say.


----------



## eeyore3847

This is sort of a quick drive by - apologize for that... But We are heading to Disneyland this weekend... anyone else going too?

Would love to say hi!

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I did for a couple of Big Gives.  First up are Eye Spy bags and luggage tags for Trace and family.  This family wanted mainly t's for the kids and I didn't have my embroidery machine yet so eye spy bags it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.


Everything looks great!  I am sure the family loved it all!



babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas on how to make my daughter's t-shirt more girly.  I saved them for future reference.  I really like that button hole idea, that sounds really cute.  I was able to find time to try the lettuce edge on the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt.  It came OK but didn't "ruffle" as much as I thought it would.  I think my technique was a little off but I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was running out of time and I was afraid I would ruin the shirt.
> 
> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.
> 
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concert was really fun and my son was very excited.  His favorite "Mover", Rich came up into the stands where we were sitting and my son got to give him a Hi-5.  He was so excited and danced during the entire show.  Being the little brother he sometimes misses out on doing stuff for the younger set.  I think I may have had just as much fun as my DS.  I even made some shirts for myself and my DH.  On these I just did the letters in embroidery instead of the applique that I did on my son's shirt (that took a really long time to cut out!)


Very cute outfits!  I can tell my kids are getting older.  I have no idea who the Imagination Movers are!



cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.



Love the skirt!  It is is adorable!



Granna4679 said:


> Love all of the outfits!   You did a great job on the upsize!
> 
> QUESTION:  Speaking of upsizing...has anyone DOWNsized the Easy Fits to a newborn???  I am needing to do this, so I was just wondering.
> 
> 
> All adorable....and I have to say, I love the pose your DD does in several of the pictures.  Just too cute!  I have a 6 yr old DGD that does the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you this.....My husband was never the type person to do missions trips.  My DD went on one at 19 years old and came back just a different person (the children of Africa just melted her heart)....so he decided he would go.  That was 2004.  He went, and again, he came back a changed person.  His whole outlook on people changed and he found his niche in life.  He absolutely loves it.  He has gone on every trip that our church has done since then (Africa, Peru, Israel, Mexico).  Encourage your hubby to go.  He won't be disappointed.  On a side note...I have some friends on a missions trip to Haiti right now too...I wonder if they are in the same place??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Cinderella work dress.  I love the shoe too!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!~
> 
> We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.  Here are the outfits I made for them.  I am posting a picture together and then a better one of each so you can see the appliques.  I wasn't happy with how either of them stitched out....HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia's says "strawberry-licious" since you can't see that very well in picture.


Love the strawberry dresses!



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies...I need some help!
> 
> I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?


Maybe a bowling shirt with a Disney print.  There are some very cute Cars, Tory Story and Mickey prints available right now.


----------



## snubie

We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.

Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida





A pic of the reluctant DH (wearing an Epcot tee) holding Megan in the queue for Casey Jr:





And Megan's first interaction with characters, she was NOT happy.


----------



## snubie

We were also lucky enough to go to Legoland while in California.   Legoland I was prepared for in advance.  I was even prepared with outfits for the zoo but we ended up not going to the zoo.


----------



## cogero

okay bit of a dorky question here.

I am working on Easy fit shorts for DS for AK. they are a tiger pattern. what color thread would you use Black or Tan.

Same question with a zebra print for DD but it is pink and black

would you use pink or black?


----------



## snubie

cogero said:


> okay bit of a dorky question here.
> 
> I am working on Easy fit shorts for DS for AK. they are a tiger pattern. what color thread would you use Black or Tan.
> 
> Same question with a zebra print for DD but it is pink and black
> 
> would you use pink or black?


I would use the black on the boys and pink on the girls.  The pink makes it a but funky in my mind.


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'll post her results good or bad when I know   When she's done we plan on hitting one of the parks for lunch and maybe an attraction or two before heading home.



I saw your other post.  Sorry she didn't make it but she has a great attitude.  I hope she makes it in the next one!



teresajoy said:


> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on Facebook, so I'll be lazy and copy and past it here:
> If you accidentally don't get your hoop hooked on correctly, and you have to redo part of your applique, a cute little bow makes a nice cover up for your mistake. Not that I would know....
> 
> My sweet babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, this is the Simply Sweet frankenpatterned with the Scallopini (both by our friend CarlaC). I didn't line the scallops because I was afraid it would get too hot. I did a rolled hem with my serger instead. Lydia didn't complain about it being too hot, so I guess it worked!



Posted on FB but I just have to say again...I LOVE this dress!  And I just have to say...what a sweet Arminda you have....that was so sweet of her not to make you spend the MANY hours again to have a matching dress.  She looks adorable in her "believe" shirt and head scarf.  And I really love how she is helping to show off Lyddie's dress in the picture.



McDuck said:


> Here it is.  I made this for a photo session we won.  I kept the ruffles small b/c my daughter is a toddler.  I also made the diaper cover.



Oh my....what a cutie!  That dress and diaper cover are beautiful!  Can't wait to see the professional pics.



McDuck said:


> Well, since I tracked down the SS/Rhumba skirt, I saw in the same Photobucket my Easter project I made and a couple other things so figured I may as well show off my latest projects!
> 
> Inversely Matching Portrait Peasants for my DD and her cousin for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action on Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> And, a Scallopini for Toy Story on Ice!



Love the matching Easter dresses.  They look sooo cute in them.
And the Toy Story scallopini is adorable.  I love that pattern. 



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow!  I didn't actually conceive at Disney, but with both my pregnancies I was implanting while at Disney!! (TMI???  ).  I had a really easy pregnancy with my first.  With this one so far so good!



Congrats!!!!  



grandmadebby2 said:


> Thanks, I'll look at Butterick's pattern tomorrow.  I may try to make it myself it has jut been so long since I made anything.  She is going to BBB and doesn't want a princess dress, she wants a Sharpay dress so I am hoping she will wear it another day and go with a princess dress when se do BBB.



Just wanted to say I love your quote at the bottom of your posts!!



DMGeurts said:


> *On a side note* - we leave on our vacation today... I'm a bit nervous about the long flight - but I am super excited to get there.    I already know I will fall totally behind and probably not be able to catch up.  Have a great couple of weeks everyone!
> 
> D~



Have fun!



cogero said:


> okay I have a question for those of you who put appliques on skirts. do you do it before or after you make the skirt?
> 
> I want to make my daughter 3 skirts with multiple appliques so I am trying to figure out if I should cut out the strips for the pattern I want to use and applique them before construction or wait until I have sewn the skirt?
> 
> I tend to frankenpattern my skirts.






dianemom2 said:


> I always do the applique before I sew the skirt.  That way if one of the appliques gets messed up or I am not happy with it, I have options.  I cut the fabric bigger than I need it for the pattern piece and then trim it down once I am done with the applique.



This is exactly how I do it too!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for the baby wishes!  We're really happy round here!  Excited to find out if we are going to have another little girl to sew for or a little boy!



Love these 2 pictures!!!! How absolutely precious!!



froggy33 said:


> On Sunday, we headed to EPCOT for the F&G festival.  we got there at opening and went straight to the character spot (I recommend this if you don't have a meal with the fab five).  Then we headed over to Norway for lunch with the princesses.  We got to see Snow White, Belle, Aurora and Cinderella.  I was pretty bummed that Ariel wasn't there.





froggy33 said:


> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!! : )
> 
> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we slowly made our way over there and I found a charcter helper and he said they would be there in about 10 minutes.  There was already a short line, so we hopped in and waited. And what do you know...at 3:10 out come Rapunzel and Flynn!!!  I was almost as excited as Kenzie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!"



This is so fantastic!!  And I love what Kenzie said about being excited!!  How sweet is that!



squirrel said:


> I finished this this evening
> 
> I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?
> 
> Can't help with the sizing but I love this fabric.


Can't help with the sizing but I love this fabric.




babynala said:


> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I actually think the shirt is a better idea than the jumpsuit (or whatever it is called).  He can definitely get more wear out of this!  Love DD's outfit too!



cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit



You are great with the fabric combos.  I really like these.



snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of the reluctant DH (wearing an Epcot tee) holding Megan in the queue for Casey Jr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Megan's first interaction with characters, she was NOT happy.



You would never know you "whipped" that up in a hurry.  Soooo cute!!  Adorable Legoland outfits too.


----------



## belle41379

dianemom2 said:


> Maybe a bowling shirt with a Disney print.  There are some very cute Cars, Tory Story and Mickey prints available right now.



That's an idea.  Do you have a suggestion for a simple pattern?


----------



## Schachteles

Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.

*Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw

_or_

*Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right

Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!


----------



## soccerbabies

HELP!!! I have teens and pre teen girls and we are going in 2012.  Anyone made clothes for this age that are Disney related?

THANK!!!!


----------



## cogero

Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two sewing machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!



The Brother Machine is embroidery only. It is a good machine. I have it.

The singer seems to get mixed reviews. I would see the availability of designs available for the larger hoop it has as it isn't quite 5 x 7 so I am not sure that those designs would work.

You could also check out the Brother SE -400 which is another combo machine but its hoop is only 4 x 4. I have this machine and it is a good machine too. My advice is to get as big a hoop as you can afford.


----------



## Schachteles

cogero said:


> The Brother Machine is embroidery only. It is a good machine. I have it.
> 
> The singer seems to get mixed reviews. I would see the availability of designs available for the larger hoop it has as it isn't quite 5 x 7 so I am not sure that those designs would work.
> 
> You could also check out the Brother SE -400 which is another combo machine but its hoop is only 4 x 4. I have this machine and it is a good machine too. My advice is to get as big a hoop as you can afford.



So you that the Brother would be good?  I am just trying to think if I would do anything larger...hard to say, but probably not.  Do you a lot?


----------



## cogero

I primarily do 5 x 7 using my PE 700 I found the smaller size a bit too small for adult shirts.

I am sure some of the more experienced ladies will chime in and I do think someone here has a Singer though not sure it is that model.


----------



## Schachteles

cogero said:


> I primarily do 5 x 7 using my PE 700 I found the smaller size a bit too small for adult shirts.
> 
> I am sure some of the more experienced ladies will chime in and I do think someone here has a Singer though not sure it is that model.



So a 5 by 7 would look ok on an adults shirt?  Also, is there a place that you can buy the Disney font?


----------



## belle41379

Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.


----------



## dianemom2

belle41379 said:


> That's an idea.  Do you have a suggestion for a simple pattern?



Most of the Disboutiquers on here use CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  You can find it on Youcanmakethis.com.  Her patterns are pretty easy to follow.  I made several of them in the spring for my little nephews.  I found that I could get a couple of them done in a day pretty easily.


----------



## mommymack

belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



That is adorable.  I love the Nemo fabric and you did a great job.


----------



## dianemom2

Schachteles said:


> So a 5 by 7 would look ok on an adults shirt?  Also, is there a place that you can buy the Disney font?



I do lots of adult shirts and I like the 5x7.  My machine can do up to a 6x10 design but I rarely use the hoop that size.  I mainly use the 5x7.



soccerbabies said:


> HELP!!! I have teens and pre teen girls and we are going in 2012.  Anyone made clothes for this age that are Disney related?
> 
> THANK!!!!


My girls are pre-teens.  When we went to Disney in December it was only for one day.  They wanted the Mickey tie dyes shirts to wear.  My daughters also like the peace, heart, Mickey/Minnie embroidery designs too.  I don't know if you are able to do embroidery or not though.  For the parks my girls would be willing to wear a Minnie dot tunic or peasant top or something similar but they'd never wear it again once we got home   My two girls are SO conscious of what others think of them right now!



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.


It's adorable!  Good job on your first one!


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> I finished this this evening
> 
> I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?


Very pretty.  I'd have no idea how to take it in.  How about a really nice padded push up bra?  





babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas on how to make my daughter's t-shirt more girly.  I saved them for future reference.  I really like that button hole idea, that sounds really cute.  I was able to find time to try the lettuce edge on the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt.  It came OK but didn't "ruffle" as much as I thought it would.  I think my technique was a little off but I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was running out of time and I was afraid I would ruin the shirt.
> 
> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.
> 
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concert was really fun and my son was very excited.  His favorite "Mover", Rich came up into the stands where we were sitting and my son got to give him a Hi-5.  He was so excited and danced during the entire show.  Being the little brother he sometimes misses out on doing stuff for the younger set.  I think I may have had just as much fun as my DS.  I even made some shirts for myself and my DH.  On these I just did the letters in embroidery instead of the applique that I did on my son's shirt (that took a really long time to cut out!)


Awesome on all accounts!!!!  I can't believe the detailing in the letters on the shirt.  Please tell me how you cut the fabric on the letter appliques such as the center of an "o".  I saw a horse applique I liked but it had one tiny cut out like that and I have no clue how I'd cut it without cutting the shirt.



cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.


Love them -- especially the skirts (I know you posted them, but I think it was on the BG site that I saw them).



Granna4679 said:


> Love all of the outfits!   You did a great job on the upsize!
> 
> QUESTION:  Speaking of upsizing...has anyone DOWNsized the Easy Fits to a newborn???  I am needing to do this, so I was just wondering.
> 
> 
> Adorable Cinderella work dress.  I love the shoe too!
> 
> We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.  Here are the outfits I made for them.  I am posting a picture together and then a better one of each so you can see the appliques.  I wasn't happy with how either of them stitched out....HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia's says "strawberry-licious" since you can't see that very well in picture.


Can't help you with downsizing -- sorry.  
The dresses are fabulous!



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies...I need some help!
> 
> I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?


I second the bowling shirt.  The pattern to purchase is Carla C's Bowling Shirt on YCMT.
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/bowling-shirt-boys-girls.htm



snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of the reluctant DH (wearing an Epcot tee) holding Megan in the queue for Casey Jr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Megan's first interaction with characters, she was NOT happy.





snubie said:


> We were also lucky enough to go to Legoland while in California.   Legoland I was prepared for in advance.  I was even prepared with outfits for the zoo but we ended up not going to the zoo.


The Disney dresses are great!  
And the lego outfit in action is fabulous.  Did you get a lot of attention with it?  I bet your dd was the only one in a Lego custom!



cogero said:


> okay bit of a dorky question here.
> 
> I am working on Easy fit shorts for DS for AK. they are a tiger pattern. what color thread would you use Black or Tan.
> 
> Same question with a zebra print for DD but it is pink and black
> 
> would you use pink or black?


I'd use black but you honestly couldn't go wrong with either color.



Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!


I can't help you with the Singer.  I can tell you I just got the Brother and I love it.  It is very user friendly and embroiders great.  I will tell you my dh bought mine from Amazon for $150 cheaper than the price listed on hsn -- I think it was $646 with free shipping.



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## SallyfromDE

belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies...I need some help!
> 
> I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?



There is the bowling shirt and easy fit shorts that is great for that age. Both are super easy to make. Go to YouCanMakeThis.com



eeyore3847 said:


> This is sort of a quick drive by - apologize for that... But We are heading to Disneyland this weekend... anyone else going too?
> 
> Would love to say hi!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori



Thanks for rubbing that in, Lori!! 



cogero said:


> okay bit of a dorky question here.
> 
> I am working on Easy fit shorts for DS for AK. they are a tiger pattern. what color thread would you use Black or Tan.
> 
> Same question with a zebra print for DD but it is pink and black
> 
> would you use pink or black?



I'd use black for both, then I wouldn't have to change my thread. 



Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!



You'll find quite a few people here have Brothers. I don't think Singer has the reputation that it once did. We grew up with Singer and would own nothing but. But now, I'd have nothing but the Brother Emboidery. I have the 780D, owning a 180D before that, and would have nothing else. 



soccerbabies said:


> HELP!!! I have teens and pre teen girls and we are going in 2012.  Anyone made clothes for this age that are Disney related?
> 
> THANK!!!!



Kirsta loves tunics. She's 10 now and asked for a Rapunzal and Mary Poppins.


----------



## micksmoma

I made 3 of these for my grandaughters.  They loved them.  I just got my embroidery machine about 2 months ago and haven't done to much yet but I love it.  It is hard to find the time to sew.






Only made one of these for one of the grandsons.  As you can tell I haven't got the hang of posting pictures yet, they are either to big or to little.  I will try to do better the next time.  Maybe some day I will learn to sew half as good as the rest of you.  But don't hold your breath.


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys, has anyone made a rapunzel inspired dress using one of CarlaC patterns???? I'm asking as DD would like something for our next trip and I'm no expert, so don't want anything complicated or too hot for DD.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Adi12982

PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP

I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater

This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.  

You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.



 That is great. Go ahead an brag away



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for the baby wishes!  We're really happy round here!  Excited to find out if we are going to have another little girl to sew for or a little boy!
> 
> We had a great time at Disney last week!  Of course it wasn't long enough - but they never are!  We were there from Saturday afternoon until Monday morning.  We went mainly for the Flower and Garden festival.  That was really fun!  My dSLR flash doesn't work anymore and I find the external flash I have sucks battery power, so I don't have a ton of great pics.  My dad used his camera, but it just isn't as fast.  And you know how kids can be.  I usually take like 50 pics hoping for 1 or 2 good ones!
> 
> We checked into Animal Kingdom on Saturday (first time staying there!)  We swam, went to Downtown Disney and then headed over to Grand Floridian for 1900 Park Fare Dinner.
> 
> We had a great time as usual (love the strawberry soup!).  The interaction was great (my daughter is still not 100% in to it, but she did well).  The Steps loved her outfit!  Anastasia was especially good!



Love all the pics. We met Rapunzel and Flynn at MK and they were great. Even though the line was long, they really don't rush you and are so sweet.



squirrel said:


> I finished this this evening
> 
> I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?



No other ideas, but the dress came out cute.




VBAndrea said:


> And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Everything looks great but I had to laugh as I picked out that same fabric to make us matching pjs for one night (if I have enough time)



babynala said:


> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out cute and worked out really well since I was getting a little nervous about how I was going to make the jumpsuit for him.
> 
> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.



So cute.



Granna4679 said:


> Love all of the outfits!   You did a great job on the upsize!



Thanks!





Granna4679 said:


> We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.



So sweet. Your DGD's must always be the best dressed.



eeyore3847 said:


> This is sort of a quick drive by - apologize for that... But We are heading to Disneyland this weekend... anyone else going too?
> 
> Would love to say hi!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori



So jelous We would love to go for StarWars Weekend... maybe someday.



snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida



Very nice for last minute. And I love the lego outfits. I can't wait for Florida's Legoland to open up.



Schachteles said:


> So a 5 by 7 would look ok on an adults shirt?  Also, is there a place that you can buy the Disney font?



I too think the 5x7 looks nicer on the adult shirts. As for the Disney font, I did purchase it online, but since my machine only lets you load 1 image at a time it is too hard to use.



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



Great job. 



micksmoma said:


> I made 3 of these for my grandaughters.  They loved them.  I just got my embroidery machine about 2 months ago and haven't done to much yet but I love it.  It is hard to find the time to sew.



Very nice. And I know there is never enough time to sew. Work or household chores always seem to get in the way


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

[/QUOTE]PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP[/COLOR]

I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater

This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.  

You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!

Thanks so much in advance for your help![/QUOTE]

DONE


----------



## mphalens

Adi12982 said:


> PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP
> 
> I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater
> 
> This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.
> 
> You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



Good luck!  I voted


----------



## Adi12982

lynnanddbyz said:


> My son has had a VERY tuff year.  He has done fine with his school work but has had some health issues.  He has a male teacher who has been wonderful.  He has watched out for him and called me and kept me informed on how he is doing without making a big deal out of it with both my son and his classmates.  This has made things sooooo much easier for my son.  I want to do something nice for him but I am drawing blank.  If it was a woman I would make her a nice purse and fill it with school supplies or something.  I can not think of a thing for a man.  Pleeeeeeease HELP  I am begging.  Thank you everyone in advance. oh and did I meantion next week is the end of school !!!!



When my DH was a teacher he really appreciated cards/notes and gift cards (He usually got Best Buy, Target and Starbucks).  You could make a coffee cozy put it on a cup and put a gift card with a note in it.



jas0202 said:


> And...OT...but, is it just me who is jealous that the DisDads get their own subforum, and we're on thread #25 and don't have one?  Color me Green with envy...



I'm SO JEALOUS!  How nice would it be to have our own sewing subforum?!?!! WHo do we petition 



teresajoy said:


> I finally took some pictures of Lydia's Sea World dress that I was making before I left for vaction. This is the dress I have named  the "dress-of-too-many-appliques" I had orignaially intended to do 11, but ended up doing 14 instead. I think lack of sleep affected my good judgement! LOL! Lydia and I loved the way it turned out though, and she got so many compliments at Sea World! One of the CMs there asked me to make HER one!
> 
> Ok, now here are too many pictures of the dress of-too-many-appliques!


That is SO AWESOME!  IT is so beautiful, and I can't believe you did 14 applique's!  WOW!  What a sweetheart Arminda is, to let you off the hook with just a t-shirt and the bandana!  You've got some wonderful kiddos!



froggy33 said:


> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!! : )
> 
> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!


LOVE IT!!




Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!



I had a futura and loved it.  It had the software so I would just shrink the 5x7 designs to fit.  I did outgrow it and have a machine with a bigger hoop now so I can do 6x10 or bigger and I am happy I got it BUT I loved my futura.  I'd prefer a bigger hoop, but it is a great machine. 

PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP[/COLOR]

I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater

This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.  

You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!

Thanks so much in advance for your help![/QUOTE]

DONE [/QUOTE]

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## mphalens

I've been away for a long weekend and before that was trying to get ready for said weekend (and all of the end of year activities we seem to have going on) ... SO SO SO much gorgeous stuff and I wish I could wade through the pages since I last posted to quote it all ... 

I just sat down with my mom and showed her all of the fabric I've been collecting to make customs for our trip ... and then told her I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow before we leave for Rhode Island for the month 

2 big plastic bags full of fabric (one Walmart bad, one Hobby Lobby) plus a bag of ribbons, etc. and I said, "So I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow for Minnie Dot, etc. after we take Dad to the airport" 

I realized I bought a lot more smaller (1/4 yard) pieces than I thought ... so I guess more "decoupage style" pants or shorts will be made than just plain pants or shorts ... At least with the Easy Fits I can buy some lighter weight denim and I won't have to rip out the seams of regular jeans 

This will be our first November trip since I was 4 ... When DH & I have gone with the kids we've gone at the end of January or the beginning of February ... and he & I went for Columbus Day Weekend in 2002 ... 

Would you make PANTS or SHORTS for the boys???  How cold is the week after Thanksgiving????  I worry about it being FREEZING COLD and all I made was shorts ... or HOT and I made mostly pants   HELP!!!!

I'm thinking a trip to Goodwill for a couple of jean skirts I can upcycle is in order too   And I saw the cutest outfit for the boys with upcycled jean jackets, so I'm on the hunt for those too ... 

But, I need help with WHAT to make ... pants or shorts?  HELP!!!!!


----------



## tricia

Adi12982 said:


> PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP
> 
> 
> 
> You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



Done.  And she seems to be in the lead right now.

Great stuff posted lately, but I have been lurking on the iPad and you can't multi quote on this thing.


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> Done.  And she seems to be in the lead right now.
> 
> Great stuff posted lately, but I have been lurking on the iPad and you can't multi quote on this thing.




THANKS!  SHe is is the lead by about 10 right now, but the contest is so long!  Thanks sooooo sooo much!  I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I just sat down with my mom and showed her all of the fabric I've been collecting to make customs for our trip ... and then told her I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow before we leave for *Rhode Island *for the month
> 
> !



Just a warning that the weather has been miserable All it has been doing is raining, raining and raining some more


----------



## miprender

PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP[/COLOR]

I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater

This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.  

You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!

Thanks so much in advance for your help![/QUOTE]

DONE [/QUOTE]

 She's up by 10. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Adi12982

miprender said:


> PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP[/COLOR]
> 
> I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater
> 
> This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.
> 
> You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



DONE [/QUOTE]

 She's up by 10. What a cutie pie.[/QUOTE]

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Just a warning that the weather has been miserable All it has been doing is raining, raining and raining some more



I know   I'm beginning to wonder if rainy yucky June's in RI are my fault   Last June wasn't too great either ... 

Oh well, I want to spend my month working out and sewing ... so bad weather might be better for me  because lord knows when it's beautiful out I just want to be out and about and not in my parent's basement on the treadmill or rowing machine or up in the sewing room ...


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> Very interesting about the mission trips in your family.  I think my husband and I will do one eventually.
> 
> I love the strawberry outfits -- and the girls.  We have a few more weeks to go until strawberry season in upstate NY.



Thank you.



dianemom2 said:


> Love the strawberry dresses!



Thank you!



Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!



I have a Brother 750D.  I love it.  I don't think you would be disappointed with any of the Brother machines.  My advise would be to get at least a 5 x 7 hoop.  I do adult shirts with the 5 x 7 all the time.



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



Very cute.  I love that fabric!!



VBAndrea said:


> Can't help you with downsizing -- sorry.
> The dresses are fabulous!



Thanks!



miprender said:


> So sweet. Your DGD's must always be the best dressed.



  I don't know if they are the "best" dressed but I try to make something for each event anyway.  My daughter gave me a 3-4 days notice of this event  so I was able to pull out some strawberry fabric I had stashed away and get these done.  They were the only ones I saw with anything custom on.  



miprender said:


> PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP[/COLOR]
> 
> I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater
> 
> This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.
> 
> You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



Done!  She is a doll!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!! : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!" She went right up to them, talked to them and even hugged Flynn twice!!  It was priceless.  I know we were so lucky (we only had to wait 10 minutes instead of 3 hours!).  They were a great Rapunzel and Flynn.  She was so pretty!  I only wish I had gotten video!


How cool!!!! And your outfits are all so adorable! Your daughter is so cute! She looks just like you!




squirrel said:


> I finished this this evening
> 
> I made myself a dress almost the same.  Unfortunately, it's a bit big in the bust.  I was thinking of adding elastic under the arm so it's not so loose under there.  Any other ideas?



Very pretty! That fabric is gorgeous! 



VBAndrea said:


> I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.



I love all the things you have made!


babynala said:


> Warning:  lots of pictures
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas on how to make my daughter's t-shirt more girly.  I saved them for future reference.  I really like that button hole idea, that sounds really cute.  I was able to find time to try the lettuce edge on the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt.  It came OK but didn't "ruffle" as much as I thought it would.  I think my technique was a little off but I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was running out of time and I was afraid I would ruin the shirt.
> 
> We went to the Imagination Movers concert on Saturday and I was able to make this shirt for my son.  I had bought the fabric to make him the jumpsuit but when I asked him if he wanted to have an IM costume he told me no.  I tried to talk him into it but then came up with this idea.



These are so cute!!! And, I love it that eveyone was wearing a custom! 


cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.


These are all so pretty! 


Granna4679 said:


>



I love the strawberry dresses! 


snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida
> A pic of the reluctant DH (wearing an Epcot tee) holding Megan in the queue for Casey Jr:


I'm so glad you got to go to Disney Land! I love Megan's little dress! And it's nice to see your hubby! 

I love the Lego Land outfits too! Lauren and Megan are so cute!  



Granna4679 said:


> Posted on FB but I just have to say again...I LOVE this dress!  And I just have to say...what a sweet Arminda you have....that was so sweet of her not to make you spend the MANY hours again to have a matching dress.  She looks adorable in her "believe" shirt and head scarf.  And I really love how she is helping to show off Lyddie's dress in the picture.



Thanks!!! I think Arminda is pretty sweet too and I loved that she was holding Lyddie's dress to show it off. 



Schachteles said:


> Good afternoon, I am checking out these two embroidery machines.  Another board member recommended the Brother one, but as I was looking I found the Singer which appears to be a good deal.
> 
> *Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5589714_xp.aspx?web_id=5589714&ocm=sekw
> 
> _or_
> 
> *Brother Embroidery Machine with USB Port*
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52&sf=CT&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right
> 
> Which would you buy?  I am looking for assitance and would appreciate any help!!


Definitely go with the Brother. More people have trouble with the Singer Futura than the Brother. 



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



Very cute!!! 



Adi12982 said:


> That is SO AWESOME!  IT is so beautiful, and I can't believe you did 14 applique's!  WOW!  What a sweetheart Arminda is, to let you off the hook with just a t-shirt and the bandana!  You've got some wonderful kiddos!



Thanks Adi! I can't believe I did 14 either! Thanks, I love my babies!

I'm one of the 400.  
I LOVE that picture!!!!!! She is just too adorable for words!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I stay off for a few days and this thread completely gets away from me.  Great stuff posted lately!




teresajoy said:


>



All I can say is WOW!!!  That is absolutely fabulous and there is no way I will let Alexa see it because she will have to have one!  Love that fabric!


McDuck said:


> http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n379/ukjenbill/IMG_0654.jpg
> IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Too cute!  Love your Easter dresses and the Toy Story skirt too!
> [quote="froggy33, post: 41203913"]
> 
> [IMG][IMG]http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/199.jpg





froggy33 said:


> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!


 Your creations are always fabulous.  Congrats on the pregnancy!



VBAndrea said:


>



I saw these on the Big Give board but I don't think I commented.  I've just been off and on very quickly lately.  These are great!



cogero said:


>



These are so cute!



miprender said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Cute outfits!  Your family is going to get lots of attention!
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of one set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Cindy work dress!  I may have to make Alexa one of those before she totally outgrows the princesses!
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of the outfits!   You did a great job on the upsize!
> 
> QUESTION:  Speaking of upsizing...has anyone DOWNsized the Easy Fits to a newborn???  I am needing to do this, so I was just wondering.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really cute!  Heather's designs always stitch out so nicely that many other digitzers just don't compare!  Your granddaughters are beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## kelly1218

Adi12982 said:


> PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO HELP
> 
> I entered my little one in a contest to win a candy station for her next birthday.  I would GREATLY appreciate if you went on FB and liked I Heart Sugar Sugar: https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Heart-Sugar-Sugar/39665806394 and then liked Isabel's picture: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82257741395.308275.39665806394&type=1&theater
> 
> This is currently not something I could afford to do, so I would love so very much to win this for my baby girl!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a moment to help.
> 
> You can unlike the page next week, Wednesday June 1st!
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!



done


----------



## effervescent

I'm going to have to plead TMTQ here now.  I hate it when I can't make it on here for several days!

Teresa - love the Sea World outfit!  I want to do something similar for Alison for EPCOT but your tales are a little unnerving!  It turned out wonderfully though.

Froggy - Congrats on the pregnancy!


I wanted to share a few things I've made for Gives recently:











A bit better representation of the fabric, the previous pic was a little dark:

























I've made a ton of tshirts too.

And I finally got around to making a couple things for Alison.  She has recently taken to Hello Kitty so I bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at JoAnns and made her this:










And a tshirt I stitched out to go with her petti:






I had plans to make several things for her, but she still has quite a bit of stuff from last year that fits so I'll hold off on a lot of it.  After all I still have lots of stuff to make for Disney!


----------



## VBAndrea

micksmoma said:


> I made 3 of these for my grandaughters.  They loved them.  I just got my embroidery machine about 2 months ago and haven't done to much yet but I love it.  It is hard to find the time to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only made one of these for one of the grandsons.  As you can tell I haven't got the hang of posting pictures yet, they are either to big or to little.  I will try to do better the next time.  Maybe some day I will learn to sew half as good as the rest of you.  But don't hold your breath.


Everything looks great -- but yes, you do need to figure out how to make your pics bigger!!!  I could admire your projects better if there were larger pics.



mphalens said:


> I've been away for a long weekend and before that was trying to get ready for said weekend (and all of the end of year activities we seem to have going on) ... SO SO SO much gorgeous stuff and I wish I could wade through the pages since I last posted to quote it all ...
> 
> I just sat down with my mom and showed her all of the fabric I've been collecting to make customs for our trip ... and then told her I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow before we leave for Rhode Island for the month
> 
> 2 big plastic bags full of fabric (one Walmart bad, one Hobby Lobby) plus a bag of ribbons, etc. and I said, "So I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow for Minnie Dot, etc. after we take Dad to the airport"
> 
> I realized I bought a lot more smaller (1/4 yard) pieces than I thought ... so I guess more "decoupage style" pants or shorts will be made than just plain pants or shorts ... At least with the Easy Fits I can buy some lighter weight denim and I won't have to rip out the seams of regular jeans
> 
> This will be our first November trip since I was 4 ... When DH & I have gone with the kids we've gone at the end of January or the beginning of February ... and he & I went for Columbus Day Weekend in 2002 ...
> 
> Would you make PANTS or SHORTS for the boys???  How cold is the week after Thanksgiving????  I worry about it being FREEZING COLD and all I made was shorts ... or HOT and I made mostly pants   HELP!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking a trip to Goodwill for a couple of jean skirts I can upcycle is in order too   And I saw the cutest outfit for the boys with upcycled jean jackets, so I'm on the hunt for those too ...
> 
> But, I need help with WHAT to make ... pants or shorts?  HELP!!!!!


We went the first week in December in '09 and needed both.  For my ds I mainly bought pants that unzip to shorts -- worked perfect.  For dd I brought leggings for under all her dresses and then brought both long sleeve and short sleeve shirts.  We needed it all -- some days were in the 80's, some days in the 50's.



effervescent said:


> I'm going to have to plead TMTQ here now.  I hate it when I can't make it on here for several days!
> 
> I wanted to share a few things I've made for Gives recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit better representation of the fabric, the previous pic was a little dark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a ton of tshirts too.
> 
> And I finally got around to making a couple things for Alison.  She has recently taken to Hello Kitty so I bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at JoAnns and made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tshirt I stitched out to go with her petti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plans to make several things for her, but she still has quite a bit of stuff from last year that fits so I'll hold off on a lot of it.  After all I still have lots of stuff to make for Disney!


You have done so many amazing things for the Big Gives -- I generally see most things you post over there but for the life of me I don't remember that gorgeous Belle dress.
The Hello Kitty is adorable!  I must try ruffling the edges of t's.  I right now am doing t's from Target for dd and they are a fitted size small and require constant babysitting to make sure the fabric stays out of the way.  I had an easier time doing a boxy size 3T for a Big Give.


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.


These are so pretty, I love how you did the stripes in Avy's skirt



Granna4679 said:


> We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.  Here are the outfits I made for them.  I am posting a picture together and then a better one of each so you can see the appliques.  I wasn't happy with how either of them stitched out....HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia's says "strawberry-licious" since you can't see that very well in picture.


The girls look so cute in their strawberry dresses.  Great job, especially on such short notice.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies...I need some help!
> 
> I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?


You could easily do some easy fit shorts and a t-shirt to match.  I did this for my son on our last trip and I used Heather Sue's tutorial on the first post to do some Mickey Head t-shirts.  



eeyore3847 said:


> This is sort of a quick drive by - apologize for that... But We are heading to Disneyland this weekend... anyone else going too?
> 
> Would love to say hi!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori


Have fun on your trip!!!



snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> Not a good pic but you get the idea and you can see the back of Lauren's vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of the reluctant DH (wearing an Epcot tee) holding Megan in the queue for Casey Jr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Megan's first interaction with characters, she was NOT happy.


What a great surprise.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE Megan's t-shirt dress.  The girls look cute with Pooh.  Looks like you had a great trip.  The lego set looks really cute on your DD.



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress.   I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.


Very pretty.  



VBAndrea said:


> Awesome on all accounts!!!!  I can't believe the detailing in the letters on the shirt.  Please tell me how you cut the fabric on the letter appliques such as the center of an "o".  I saw a horse applique I liked but it had one tiny cut out like that and I have no clue how I'd cut it without cutting the shirt.


Very carefully, that fabric was pretty thin so it was a little easier.  To start the whole I usually cut in the middle with my Friskar embroidery scissors.  I sometimes will use tweezers to pull the fabric up and away from the base fabric to make the first cut.  I've also used a pin to pull the fabric up and I sometimes use my seam ripper to pull the fabric away and make a small tear to get the scissors in there.  I'm usually cringing when I do this in hopes I didn't cut the base fabric too.



micksmoma said:


> I made 3 of these for my grandaughters.  They loved them.  I just got my embroidery machine about 2 months ago and haven't done to much yet but I love it.  It is hard to find the time to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only made one of these for one of the grandsons.  As you can tell I haven't got the hang of posting pictures yet, they are either to big or to little.  I will try to do better the next time.  Maybe some day I will learn to sew half as good as the rest of you.  But don't hold your breath.


These look really cute. You did a great job.  Finding the time to sew is the hardest part.  I'm not surprised that the grandkids loved them.   



effervescent said:


> I wanted to share a few things I've made for Gives recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a ton of tshirts too.
> 
> And I finally got around to making a couple things for Alison.  She has recently taken to Hello Kitty so I bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at JoAnns and made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tshirt I stitched out to go with her petti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plans to make several things for her, but she still has quite a bit of stuff from last year that fits so I'll hold off on a lot of it.  After all I still have lots of stuff to make for Disney!


The Belle dress is so pretty and I love the fabric you used on the Star Wars dress.  So many cute things for the Big Gives.  I like how you did the Ariel dress and the Cinderella dress is so detailed - you are very generous.  The Hello Kitty outif is my favorite.  I love the shirt and the skirt fabrics.  The princess t-shirt is really cute too and looks great with the petti.


----------



## aboveH20

effervescent said:


> i wanted to share a few things i've made for gives recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've made a ton of tshirts too.
> 
> And i finally got around to making a couple things for alison.  She has recently taken to hello kitty so i bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at joanns and made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tshirt i stitched out to go with her petti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had plans to make several things for her, but she still has quite a bit of stuff from last year that fits so i'll hold off on a lot of it.  After all i still have lots of stuff to make for disney!



WOW!!! I don't know what else to say.


----------



## effervescent

VBAndrea said:


> You have done so many amazing things for the Big Gives -- I generally see most things you post over there but for the life of me I don't remember that gorgeous Belle dress.
> The Hello Kitty is adorable!  I must try ruffling the edges of t's.  I right now am doing t's from Target for dd and they are a fitted size small and require constant babysitting to make sure the fabric stays out of the way.  I had an easier time doing a boxy size 3T for a Big Give.



Thank you!  When I posted the pic of the Belle dresses (matching sister set) on the Give board it was just a quick snapshot from my cell phone since I was at work.  I took a better picture when I got home before I wrapped it up.

I love doing the ruffled edges on the tshirts, it's so easy and it dresses them up just a bit.  I don't like doing the smaller tshirts boxy or fitted...lol.  Most of ours are usually boxy just because I can't ever seem to luck into plain tshirts from Target/Walmart.



babynala said:


> The Belle dress is so pretty and I love the fabric you used on the Star Wars dress.  So many cute things for the Big Gives.  I like how you did the Ariel dress and the Cinderella dress is so detailed - you are very generous.  The Hello Kitty outif is my favorite.  I love the shirt and the skirt fabrics.  The princess t-shirt is really cute too and looks great with the petti.



Thank you!  I asked DH if I could redo the bedroom in the planets fabric but I was vetoed.    Hello Kitty was Alison's favorite too - the day after she wore it she snuck into the dirty clothes bin and pulled it out and then dressed herself in it.  It was quite the struggle convincing her that it needed washing!  She calls it her Kitty Hello outfit....lol.



aboveH20 said:


> WOW!!! I don't know what else to say.



Aw, thank you!


No sewing for me today, although I've gotten most of my chores done this morning.    Ok, not entirely true - I hemmed a pair of pants for my friend but I don't consider that good sewing.    So I am thinking it's time for bed, especially since I'm working some OT tonight.  I'm hoping to get my sewing space more organized this week on my day off, but that will involve the husband since I need him to move some furniture for me.....so we'll see if those plans actually happen or not.  Now that I'm using my space regularly it needs some tweaking!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Adi12982

Granna4679 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!  She is a doll!



Thank you sooo much!



teresajoy said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Adi! I can't believe I did 14 either! Thanks, I love my babies!
> 
> I'm one of the 400.
> I LOVE that picture!!!!!! She is just too adorable for words!



Well, you've done an amazing job raising them, momma!  

Thanks so very much for being one of the 400 



kelly1218 said:


> done


THANKS so very much!!


----------



## teresajoy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!  That is absolutely fabulous and there is no way I will let Alexa see it because she will have to have one!  Love that fabric!
> 
> Really cute!  Heather's designs always stitch out so nicely that many other digitzers just don't compare!  Your granddaughters are beautiful!



Thank you. This outfit was a product of pure love! 

And, I know you weren't quoting me about Heather's designs, but I have to agree, hers are so good!!! I would never have  been able to complete this dress if it weren't for her! 



effervescent said:


> Teresa - love the Sea World outfit!  I want to do something similar for Alison for EPCOT but your tales are a little unnerving!  It turned out wonderfully though.
> 
> A bit better representation of the fabric, the previous pic was a little dark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally got around to making a couple things for Alison.  She has recently taken to Hello Kitty so I bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at JoAnns and made her this:



Really, the outfit wasn't bad, I just should have started earlier! Give yourself enough time (I somehow didn't factor in how much time the appliques would take! DUH! ) and you will be just fine!!  I'm such a horrible procrastinator! 

I am in love with all these outfits!!! I especially love the Star Wars outfit!! That fabric is WONDERFUL! Where did you find it?

Your daughter is so precious!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her. 

They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Would you make PANTS or SHORTS for the boys???  How cold is the week after Thanksgiving????  I worry about it being FREEZING COLD and all I made was shorts ... or HOT and I made mostly pants   HELP!!!!
> 
> But, I need help with WHAT to make ... pants or shorts?  HELP!!!!!



We were there Thanksgiving of 09 and it was warm throughout the day and a little chilly at night, but not coat chilly.  I just changed from shorts to jeans.  My husband stayed in his shorts.  There were a few days that were chillier than others.  So honestly I would prepare for both.  I know that is not the easiest to do when making customs.


----------



## kelly1218

mphalens said:


> I've been away for a long weekend and before that was trying to get ready for said weekend (and all of the end of year activities we seem to have going on) ... SO SO SO much gorgeous stuff and I wish I could wade through the pages since I last posted to quote it all ...
> 
> I just sat down with my mom and showed her all of the fabric I've been collecting to make customs for our trip ... and then told her I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow before we leave for Rhode Island for the month
> 
> 2 big plastic bags full of fabric (one Walmart bad, one Hobby Lobby) plus a bag of ribbons, etc. and I said, "So I want to go to Mary Jo's tomorrow for Minnie Dot, etc. after we take Dad to the airport"
> 
> I realized I bought a lot more smaller (1/4 yard) pieces than I thought ... so I guess more "decoupage style" pants or shorts will be made than just plain pants or shorts ... At least with the Easy Fits I can buy some lighter weight denim and I won't have to rip out the seams of regular jeans
> 
> This will be our first November trip since I was 4 ... When DH & I have gone with the kids we've gone at the end of January or the beginning of February ... and he & I went for Columbus Day Weekend in 2002 ...
> *
> Would you make PANTS or SHORTS for the boys???  How cold is the week after Thanksgiving????  I worry about it being FREEZING COLD and all I made was shorts ... or HOT and I made mostly pants   HELP!!!!*
> 
> I'm thinking a trip to Goodwill for a couple of jean skirts I can upcycle is in order too   And I saw the cutest outfit for the boys with upcycled jean jackets, so I'm on the hunt for those too ...
> 
> But, I need help with WHAT to make ... pants or shorts?  HELP!!!!!



We went the first week of November last year...and the week between Christmas and New years..... The first week of November was cold...we needed sweatshirts.... the mornings were really cold.... but christamas we FROZE.. I believe it got down to about 28 at night... New Years day..... was almost 80.


----------



## snubie

teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.


You have such good girls!  Way to go, Arminda and Lydia!


----------



## froggy33

Thought I'd post our last day while I'm being lazy at work!

We checked out of AKL on Monday morning. It was sad as usual, but not so bad considering we were headed to the beach and not home!

We went for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare cause I love Mary Poppins.  It would be better though if it were actually Julie Andrews!  Kenzie was in a bit of a mood this morning, but it was still fun!  And Mary Poppins was so great with her!









All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## belle41379

mkwj said:


> We were there Thanksgiving of 09 and it was warm throughout the day and a little chilly at night, but not coat chilly.  I just changed from shorts to jeans.  My husband stayed in his shorts.  There were a few days that were chillier than others.  So honestly I would prepare for both.  I know that is not the easiest to do when making customs.



I agree.  Never been in Nov, but I've had December be freezing and swimming weather in the same week.  I think the best bet would be to go with mostly pants.


----------



## belle41379

teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



That is WELL worth bragging about. 

Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.





[/IMG]


----------



## Meshell2002

Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!

I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before. 













DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition

Anyway.....if anyone has a Juki serger and a gathering foot could they tell me their stitch length & tension settings? I'd love to use it but I've not gotten the 2:1 ratio for the ruffle I'm trying to get for puffing and ruffles. Today I just used my regular sewing machine cause I figured I'd get it done sooner than trying to learn something new

and to the pp that was asking about the weather in Nov....I live in south AL and the weather is a lot like FL, that time of year....you need to bring both AND dress in layers.....for girls u just make skirts and bring leggings, boys I would make thin pants and some back up shorts, I would applique short sleeve tshirts and bring long sleeve to put under if you need it, and a windbreaker.


----------



## aboveH20

froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd post our last day while I'm being lazy at work!
> 
> We checked out of AKL on Monday morning. It was sad as usual, but not so bad considering we were headed to the beach and not home!
> 
> We went for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare cause I love Mary Poppins.  It would be better though if it were actually Julie Andrews!  Kenzie was in a bit of a mood this morning, but it was still fun!  And Mary Poppins was so great with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!



The dress is wonderful.  I've never done 1900 Park Fare, but it's getting closer to the top of my list.



belle41379 said:


> That is WELL worth bragging about.
> 
> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.



Very nice.  I just bought the same fabric and think I'll use it on some pillows for GKTW.



Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition



Holy Hannah!  I don't think I'll _ever_ have that much patience.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dianemom2

I finally got around to making my GKTW pillows today.  They were pretty quick and easy.  I didn't take pictures yet since I am hoping to make more of them.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



Aww, your girls are so sweet!  That just melts my heart!



froggy33 said:


> All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!



Super cute!  My daughter, her boyfriend, his sister and nephew are all going to Disneyland in June and I'm planning outfits too!



belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Well done!  That fabric is so cute!


Meshell2002 said:


> http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy1/Meshell2002/IMG_3082.jpg[/I.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Incredible!  I don't think I will ever be able to do anything like that if I live to be 100!


----------



## squirrel

Questions:

How many inches do you normally make the ruffles for the bottom of a dress?

I have the fabric and ribbon to make a Rapunzel dress.  I'm just having trouble trying to come up with a way to thread the ribbon on the front.  I thought of using pieces of hair elastic, but that might be too thick and bulky on the dress.  I'd prefer to thread it through something rather than stitching it on.  Any ideas?


Lots of beautiful things posted in the last day or two.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.

I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!

Okay here are some pictures
Photopass photos















Our photos










Dancing with Prince Charming 





Cinderella and Lily





Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.

P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.


----------



## billwendy

squirrel said:


> Questions:
> 
> How many inches do you normally make the ruffles for the bottom of a dress?
> 
> I have the fabric and ribbon to make a Rapunzel dress.  I'm just having trouble trying to come up with a way to thread the ribbon on the front.  I thought of using pieces of hair elastic, but that might be too thick and bulky on the dress.  I'd prefer to thread it through something rather than stitching it on.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful things posted in the last day or two.



I really want to make a Rapunzel dress as well!! I hope Carla does a tutorial real soon!!!

Teresa - how wonderful of your girls! That is just so caring and kind - I'd be proud too!!

I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).

M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts





And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!


----------



## cogero

Teresa your girls are just to sweet.

Wendy those outfits are just fabulous


----------



## teresajoy

belle41379 said:


> That is WELL worth bragging about.
> 
> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love this!!! I just bought some of that fabric. I think it is so pretty! I really like what you did with it. Keep it up! 


Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.



I don't care if it gets too long, this needed to be quoted! This is so beautiful!!! It looks like a lot of love went into this!  Thank you for sharing! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your Mom did a wonderful job!!! You should be proud!!! Your daughter looks absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> Holy Hannah!  I don't think I'll _ever_ have that much patience.  Absolutely beautiful.



Patience? I never thought about it that way, the actual dress is easy to sew (1 hr), and the bonnet takes about 30 minutes to sew, the smocking takes about 6 hrs for both.....I cross-stitched as a teen, and I smock on car trips, so every car trip must have new project!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Incredible!  I don't think I will ever be able to do anything like that if I live to be 100!



Thanks, my sis' MIL taught me how to smock, she's the only reason I picked it up, its so much better to have a IRL teacher than read it from a book (for me as I'm a visual learner)

I LOVE that Belle Dress! When our trip gets closer (Nov), I'm going to have to decide which princess dresses to make for DD, by then I'm sure she will be able to express her opinion.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I know   I'm beginning to wonder if rainy yucky June's in RI are my fault   Last June wasn't too great either ...
> 
> Oh well, I want to spend my month working out and sewing ... so bad weather might be better for me  because lord knows when it's beautiful out I just want to be out and about and not in my parent's basement on the treadmill or rowing machine or up in the sewing room ...



Hopefully the weather will clear up. The sun does have to come out someday right?  Not sure where you will be but if you are in the Lincoln area there is an awesome fabric store called RYCOs. They are in a run down mill but they have the nicest fabrics I have ever seen. The prices are more than Joanne's but the quality is top notch. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Cute outfits!  Your family is going to get lots of attention!



 Thanks



effervescent said:


>



Wow everything looks just amazing. 



teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



 That is so sweet. How is your SIL doing?



froggy33 said:


>



Love it. We will be eating there for breakfast for the first time and can't wait.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love that fabric.



Meshell2002 said:


> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.



Just amazing.  You will have to post pics with your DD in it. 



scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your mom did a great job.



billwendy said:


> I really want to make a Rapunzel dress as well!! I hope Carla does a tutorial real soon!!!
> 
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



WOW great job.


----------



## mphalens

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL stuff ladies!!!!  I'm just in awe!!!!


I got my trip to Mary Jo's in today ... My kids were  well, freak shows is putting it nicely   I missed my chance to have Mary Jo HERSELF cut my fabric because they were being little monsters and I couldn't think straight at that point 

Thanks to everyone's advice, I think I'm going to make easy fit pants but add straps inside the legs so I can make them into "roll up" pants (make sense?  you know, buttons on the outsides of the legs . . . ) and I'm going to make the insides of the pant legs lined to the knees with contrasting fabric so they still look cute when rolled up ... 

So, based on that plan, today at Mary Jo's I picked up:




For DS #1 for AK (roll up pants with black contrast and then a Mickey Head out of the same cheetah material on a T-shirt)

DS#2 picked out a similar material but it's gorillas instead of cheetahs (and I can't find a picture online of it) ...

I also found myself this gorgeous African animal print that I'll have to snap a picture of ... I'm going to do a skirt with some black trim ... I'm thinking A-line ... any pattern suggestions???

I snagged some





 and it's coordinating fabric, but only bought a 1/4 yard of each ... 

I also got a red and green strip to make pants for MVMCP ... a really thin "candy" strip ... 
And I bought that "Flags of the World" material for pants for Epcot 
  Now, to sew it all


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL stuff ladies!!!!  I'm just in awe!!!!
> 
> 
> I got my trip to Mary Jo's in today ... My kids were  well, freak shows is putting it nicely   I missed my chance to have Mary Jo HERSELF cut my fabric because they were being little monsters and I couldn't think straight at that point
> 
> Thanks to everyone's advice, I think I'm going to make easy fit pants but add straps inside the legs so I can make them into "roll up" pants (make sense?  you know, buttons on the outsides of the legs . . . ) and I'm going to make the insides of the pant legs lined to the knees with contrasting fabric so they still look cute when rolled up.



That's a great idea!  We have pants that zip off and take them each trip.


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> That's a great idea!  We have pants that zip off and take them each trip.




Thanks!!!  My older DS has those zip off pants and he LOVES them!  I haven't found any in younger DS's size though ... and they LOVE to match!   Roll up pants are a family favorite around here, and I just couldn't see making shorts AND pants for each outfit, so they make the most sense!!!!


----------



## Jaylin

Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!

I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!

Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!









Our second day at fantasmic





Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much




Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!


----------



## mphalens

Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!




All of these are fabulous!!!  But those Test Track Mickeys ... OMGoodness!  I don't DARE show DS#1 b/c he would insist on having one of those!!!!!


----------



## Jaylin

More......

Next day MK....





Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!  




of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!

Next was HS.  I don't have a good picture of that day.  I'll have to wait for my photopass pics.  But we had Jake and Izzy and Storm trooper Donald.  
We did manage to get home to change for our dinner with chip and dale though.





Next day was SWW.....oh what a crazy day at HS that was!





And then our breakfast at Tusker house





The craziest thing was that I was going nuts over what to make for our dinner at Akershus and was sewing that at the very last minute.  Well we ended up staying all day at Epcot, never going back to the hotel for a break, and I didn't think to pack their ourfits, so they ended up wearing their test track clothes to the castle.  I felt so out of place.  I was explaining to the princesses why they were wearing test track clothes.  Any non-diser would probably think I'm crazy, but I know you girls understand!  I just can't imagine doing Disney in plain everyday clothes anymore!  

Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!


----------



## Jaylin

Oh, and it's funny my DD6 hates to wear dresses, so all the simple sweets that I made for her, I hade to make shorter so I could tell her they were tops, not dresses.  But then my DD3 only wants dresses, so she always got the longer version of everything.  When I pull all these out of the bin next year, I'm going to be so confused about what size everything is.  I think my DD2 could probably wear my DD6's tops as dresses.....


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> H
> That is so sweet. How is your SIL doing?



Thank you! Barbara is doing really well right now, the Herceptin she is on is keeping the cancer from growing and spreading. We pray that is continues to keep working for her. 



mphalens said:


> I snagged some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's coordinating fabric, but only bought a 1/4 yard of each ...



I  LOVE this fabric!!!!  I'm so jealous! 



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!



All of your outfits are great! I especially love the Test Track ones! 
 Test Track outfits at the Princess meal??? Oh my!!!! 
Some things only fellow Disboutiqers can understand!


----------



## teresajoy

Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:

*"Clear the table for dinner."*




I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too! 

We ate outside on the picnic table instead.


----------



## babynala

effervescent said:


> Hello Kitty was Alison's favorite too - the day after she wore it she snuck into the dirty clothes bin and pulled it out and then dressed herself in it.  It was quite the struggle convincing her that it needed washing!  She calls it her Kitty Hello outfit..


I guess you know she really likes it.  How great that she loves her Kitty Hello outfit!



teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.


Your kids are the sweetest.  



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd post our last day while I'm being lazy at work!
> 
> We checked out of AKL on Monday morning. It was sad as usual, but not so bad considering we were headed to the beach and not home!
> 
> We went for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare cause I love Mary Poppins.  It would be better though if it were actually Julie Andrews!  Kenzie was in a bit of a mood this morning, but it was still fun!  And Mary Poppins was so great with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!


She looks so cute in the Mary Poppins dress.  I really like how you did the front.  



belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


wow, that is beautiful.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition


These are gorgeous.  I LOVE the bonnet.  How special that your DD will wear it in a photo you will hang in the dining room.  You must go on lots of car trips to get all that sewing done.  



billwendy said:


> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!


Everything is so cute.  I really love the Audry skirts and the fact that your 17 year old nephew is requesting custom tshirts.



mphalens said:


> BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL stuff ladies!!!!  I'm just in awe!!!!
> 
> I got my trip to Mary Jo's in today
> 
> Thanks to everyone's advice, I think I'm going to make easy fit pants but add straps inside the legs so I can make them into "roll up" pants (make sense?  you know, buttons on the outsides of the legs . . . ) and I'm going to make the insides of the pant legs lined to the knees with contrasting fabric so they still look cute when rolled up ...


Sorry your kids were not cooperating.  I can relate.  Your roll up pants sound like a great idea especially because the weather can be so unpredictable.  We went in mid-December in 2007 and they had record breaking heat but I know last year it was quite cold.  



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!





Jaylin said:


> More......
> 
> Next day MK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!
> 
> Next was HS.  I don't have a good picture of that day.  I'll have to wait for my photopass pics.  But we had Jake and Izzy and Storm trooper Donald.
> We did manage to get home to change for our dinner with chip and dale though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day was SWW.....oh what a crazy day at HS that was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our breakfast at Tusker house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing was that I was going nuts over what to make for our dinner at Akershus and was sewing that at the very last minute.  Well we ended up staying all day at Epcot, never going back to the hotel for a break, and I didn't think to pack their ourfits, so they ended up wearing their test track clothes to the castle.  I felt so out of place.  I was explaining to the princesses why they were wearing test track clothes.  Any non-diser would probably think I'm crazy, but I know you girls understand!  I just can't imagine doing Disney in plain everyday clothes anymore!
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!


OK, I love all the pictures but I can not decide which outfits I like the best.  I really like all the fabric combinations you used, especially on your Crystal Palace dresses.  The Test Track outfits are really cool.  I guess you will have to plan a return trip so you can show off those princess dresses 

do you mind sharing where you found the Test Track and the pirate appliques?



Jaylin said:


> Oh, and it's funny my DD6 hates to wear dresses, so all the simple sweets that I made for her, I hade to make shorter so I could tell her they were tops, not dresses.  But then my DD3 only wants dresses, so she always got the longer version of everything.  When I pull all these out of the bin next year, I'm going to be so confused about what size everything is.  I think my DD2 could probably wear my DD6's tops as dresses.....


It is so funny that two little girls can have such different ideas about what they like.  



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.


 Good call on eating outside plus you can just grab the hose to clean up any messes.


----------



## babynala

scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.
> 
> P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.


Hey, I'm not sure how I missed this in my other quote since I know I wanted to comment on these gorgeous dresses.  They are breathtaking.  Your DD looks beautiful in them and her hair is so pretty.  She is a little princess.    Your son is a little cutie too.


----------



## McDuck

One can simply not go a couple days without checking in on the thread.  TMTQ and what I had multiquoted is long gone!!!!  It is ALL so lovely, and I am in awe of the smocking!

Thank you to all who commented and complimented on my latest creations.  I am itching to get back to my machine and get busy on more.


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> I  LOVE this fabric!!!!  I'm so jealous!



I was SO excited to find it, as I'd been DROOLING over it online in several places, but it was always SO expensive . . . Imagine my dismay when I saw how THIN the material was and just not the quality I expected  It's very soft, but the thread count is not great at all . . . and it's coordinating fabric was even thinner   Hence why I only bought a 1/4 yard of each - I figure I'll use it for some decoupaged jeans, etc. instead of the bowling shirt and pants outfit I was imagining . . .



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



All of my cutting, etc. is done on my dining room table (I have to keep my sewing machine in the hallway, but everything else happens at the dining room table) . . . I can only imagine the fear that struck in your heart!


----------



## hivemama

What sweet girls you have! 





teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.


----------



## aboveH20

Yipes.  I had way too many photos in my multi quote so had to go back and delete.  Hope I got the best of the best.



teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



I'd love to buy some virtual lemonade if they can figure out a way to sell it.



dianemom2 said:


> I finally got around to making my GKTW pillows today.  They were pretty quick and easy.  I didn't take pictures yet since I am hoping to make more of them.



Thanks.  I saw on the pillow thread on the Big Give board we've made over 100 so far. 



scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.
> 
> P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.



Wow.  I especially love the Belle gown.  Go, Mom!



billwendy said:


> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



CUTE  CUTE CUTE

Every heart beats true for the red, white and blue.  They'll be styling!  I LOVE them.



mphalens said:


> BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL stuff ladies!!!!  I'm just in awe!!!!
> 
> 
> So, based on that plan, today at Mary Jo's I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For DS #1 for AK (roll up pants with black contrast and then a Mickey Head out of the same cheetah material on a T-shirt)
> 
> DS#2 picked out a similar material but it's gorillas instead of cheetahs (and I can't find a picture online of it) ...
> 
> I also found myself this gorgeous African animal print that I'll have to snap a picture of ... I'm going to do a skirt with some black trim ... I'm thinking A-line ... any pattern suggestions???
> 
> I snagged some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's coordinating fabric, but only bought a 1/4 yard of each ...



OOOOO.  I like it.



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopassNext day MK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!
> 
> Next was HS.  I don't have a good picture of that day.  I'll have to wait for my photopass pics.  But we had Jake and Izzy and Storm trooper Donald.
> We did manage to get home to change for our dinner with chip and dale though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our breakfast at Tusker house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!



Three sets of clothes for so many occasionas.  Impressive.  I love the Yeti and the test track.  I've got to go to disney world in warmer weather.  Last three times I went it was rainy and cold most of the time.  I want to see customs!



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



Men!


----------



## Meshell2002

teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



 I so get this....DH is always complaining as not only do I cut on the dining room table, I've put my machine and supplies in the sideboard and taken over the coat closet with sewing supplies, not to mention the 2 boxes of fabric I havn't found a home for yet that are sitting in the dining room by the front door for all visitors to see...I keep telling him IF I had a sewing room....



babynala said:


> These are gorgeous.  I LOVE the bonnet.  How special that your DD will wear it in a photo you will hang in the dining room.  You must go on lots of car trips to get all that sewing done.



My parents live a 12 hr car trip away, and we drive to the beach (2 hrs away) a couple of weekends every summer. We stay on base very inexpensively to go to the beach.


@ pp Jalin--- I love seeing how you coordinate your older boy with the girls....that is my challenge, since my boy is older, so far the main thing I know is he is ok with Mickey and Star Wars. but I have a feeling he will want to wear ready made pants/ shorts with his tees as your older boy did in the pics.


----------



## Jaylin

babynala said:


> OK, I love all the pictures but I can not decide which outfits I like the best.  I really like all the fabric combinations you used, especially on your Crystal Palace dresses.  The Test Track outfits are really cool.  I guess you will have to plan a return trip so you can show off those princess dresses
> 
> do you mind sharing where you found the Test Track and the pirate appliques?
> .



It's so hard coming up with new outfit ideas every year, so I'm so thankful that all the wonderful digitized keep coming out with new designs! The TT was from digital by design and the minnie pirate was bowsnclothes.  They both stitched out great.  I was alittle confused at first with the TT but once I understood what fabric goes down first, it was super quick!




teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



I've completely taken over the dining room, thank goodness we only use that room 2xs a year!  There is no way I'd be able to move everything every night!  Outside was a brilliant idea!


@ pp Jalin--- I love seeing how you coordinate your older boy with the girls....that is my challenge, since my boy is older, so far the main thing I know is he is ok with Mickey and Star Wars. but I have a feeling he will want to wear ready made pants/ shorts with his tees as your older boy did in the pics.[/QUOTE]

Yes, the older boys are difficult.  I mean, mine is really easy going, but I don't want to put him in something he doesn't want.  Luckily he'll wear anything star wars, and was still fine with Tigger.  Plain shorts I think are the best way to go.  I was going to make him shorts out of the black pirate fabric, but with all the sewing I had to do for the girls, I never got around to it.  



billwendy said:


> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



Wendy, I love these outfits!  I also bought that design, now I'm kicking myself that I didnt'.  Looks like you are loving your serger!  Are you having any problems with it?  I definately want to get that one!  Is it saving you lots of time not having to hem everything?


----------



## RMAMom

belle41379 said:


> That is WELL worth bragging about.
> 
> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love this! I have had that fabric for a while now and was never sure what to do with it. Thanks for the inspiration!



Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition
> 
> Anyway.....if anyone has a Juki serger and a gathering foot could they tell me their stitch length & tension settings? I'd love to use it but I've not gotten the 2:1 ratio for the ruffle I'm trying to get for puffing and ruffles. Today I just used my regular sewing machine cause I figured I'd get it done sooner than trying to learn something new
> 
> and to the pp that was asking about the weather in Nov....I live in south AL and the weather is a lot like FL, that time of year....you need to bring both AND dress in layers.....for girls u just make skirts and bring leggings, boys I would make thin pants and some back up shorts, I would applique short sleeve tshirts and bring long sleeve to put under if you need it, and a windbreaker.


This is beautiful!!!


scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.
> 
> P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.


Beautiful!



billwendy said:


> I really want to make a Rapunzel dress as well!! I hope Carla does a tutorial real soon!!!
> 
> Teresa - how wonderful of your girls! That is just so caring and kind - I'd be proud too!!
> 
> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!


This is fantastic! love red, white and blue for the kids! Have a great time at the shore!



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!



I didn't quote all of your pictures but I love them all. I love that they kids outfits coordinated.



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.


----------



## miprender

Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!
> Next day MK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!
> 
> Next was HS.  I don't have a good picture of that day.  I'll have to wait for my photopass pics.  But we had Jake and Izzy and Storm trooper Donald.
> We did manage to get home to change for our dinner with chip and dale though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day was SWW.....oh what a crazy day at HS that was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our breakfast at Tusker house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing was that I was going nuts over what to make for our dinner at Akershus and was sewing that at the very last minute.  Well we ended up staying all day at Epcot, never going back to the hotel for a break, and I didn't think to pack their ourfits, so they ended up wearing their test track clothes to the castle.  I felt so out of place.  I was explaining to the princesses why they were wearing test track clothes.  Any non-diser would probably think I'm crazy, but I know you girls understand!  I just can't imagine doing Disney in plain everyday clothes anymore!
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!



 Wow love all your outfits. The little Yeti is so cute.
 I can't wait for our trip. Only 56 more days



teresajoy said:


> Thank you! Barbara is doing really well right now, the Herceptin she is on is keeping the cancer from growing and spreading. We pray that is continues to keep working for her.



That is great news. 



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Father's Day is fast approaching and I'd like to make my DH and my dad something, but I have no idea what. My DH wants a quilt made out of Texas Tech University fabric, but honestly I don't think I can squeeze a quilt in before Father's day! Anyone have any good ideas for Father's Day handmade gifts? I thought about embroidering a couple of tees for DH for our Sept. trip, but my dad I have no ideas for!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



I completely understand that horror!  And I don't even sew at the table!  My table is loaded down with things that need to be packed.  It's become my staging area.  As I pack one table load of stuff, I load it up again with the next box of stuff.  My poor kids have been eating at the breakfast bar for a week now!


----------



## jessica52877

Help me out please, how much do I upsize the simply sweet to get a size 10 (29 inch chest)? I thought it was somewhere but I can't find it now.


----------



## jessica52877

jessica52877 said:


> Help me out please, how much do I upsize the simply sweet to get a size 10 (29 inch chest)? I thought it was somewhere but I can't find it now.



Yes, I am quoting myself! Linnette found it for me on the blog! Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Father's Day is fast approaching and I'd like to make my DH and my dad something, but I have no idea what. My DH wants a quilt made out of Texas Tech University fabric, but honestly I don't think I can squeeze a quilt in before Father's day! Anyone have any good ideas for Father's Day handmade gifts? I thought about embroidering a couple of tees for DH for our Sept. trip, but my dad I have no ideas for!



Do they wear neck ties? The June/July edition of SewNews mag, has a nice tie roll up. You could make it out of any fabric you want. 

And in the past, we've talked of Adult versions of "DisneyWear", they have an article to make cuffs and bands on capris, that would work great to customize.


----------



## Granna4679

belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I can't believe you did that without a pattern.  Very cute.



Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition



I LOVE THIS!!!!!! Beautiful!! 



scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Prince Charming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.
> 
> P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.



The dresses are gorgeous.  You have every right to be proud of them and you mom did a fantastic job.  



billwendy said:


> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



Wendy...how adorable!  I was hoping to get my DGDs something made for memorial day but that is quickly approaching and I have too many other things to do before then.  Have a great time!  The kids will look so cute!  Take lots of action shots for us.



mphalens said:


> I got my trip to Mary Jo's in today ... My kids were  well, freak shows is putting it nicely   I missed my chance to have Mary Jo HERSELF cut my fabric because they were being little monsters and I couldn't think straight at that point
> 
> I also found myself this gorgeous African animal print that I'll have to snap a picture of ... I'm going to do a skirt with some black trim ... I'm thinking A-line ... any pattern suggestions???



Really cute fabrics.  I like your idea of the rolled up shorts.



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.







Jaylin said:


> More......
> 
> Next day MK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!





Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!



I can't decide which ones I like the most.  Love the pirate outfits but everything is just adorable.  Your kids are gorgeous.  I love that the little one always has her stuffed animal with her.  My younger DD (now 24) always carried her stuffed duck everywhere she went.  It ALWAYS had matching outfits too to whatever she was wearing. <sorry...had to cut out some of the pics...I was over my limit>


----------



## Dustykins

squirrel said:


> Questions:
> 
> How many inches do you normally make the ruffles for the bottom of a dress?
> 
> I have the fabric and ribbon to make a Rapunzel dress.  I'm just having trouble trying to come up with a way to thread the ribbon on the front.  I thought of using pieces of hair elastic, but that might be too thick and bulky on the dress.  I'd prefer to thread it through something rather than stitching it on.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful things posted in the last day or two.



I think my ruffles are _usually_ around three inches deep but it often ends up being whatever depth it takes to make the dress the right length.

I'd probably use short loops of 1/8" ribbon sewn into the seams to lace up the ribbon, but you could also use the "eye" part of hook and eye fasteners or a make thread chains after it's put together.  thread chain tutorial


----------



## GlassSlippers

Do you suppose I could sue Simplicity for false advertising? After all, the company name implies easy to follow instructions and pattern pieces that are indeed simple to use!     I've obviously become accustomed to the great patterns available on You Can Make This. Sure wish the bowling shirt came in big people sizes! *sigh*

Just thought I'd vent for a minute.  

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Jaylin

squirrel said:


> Questions:
> 
> How many inches do you normally make the ruffles for the bottom of a dress?
> 
> Lots of beautiful things posted in the last day or two.



If I'm not intentionally making a wide ruffle, I usually cut 3 inches wide and fold in half, so after hem allowance, maybe 1 1/4 inches.....

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.....and yes, my DD3 had to carry her doggy with her everywhere, I was so worried that we were going to loose him!  He even go his own seat in It's a Small World!  

Now I just have the motivation to sew some summer dresses.  I have so much fabric that I've been hoarding.  I kept telling myself that I'm not buying any dresses for the girls this summer, I'm going to make them all!  Hah!  All that went out the window when the gymbo sale started yesterday....I got dresses for $9.xx....can't beat that....I can't make it that much cheaper than that!  Don't you hate that!


----------



## squirrel

Dustykins said:


> I think my ruffles are _usually_ around three inches deep but it often ends up being whatever depth it takes to make the dress the right length.
> 
> I'd probably use short loops of 1/8" ribbon sewn into the seams to lace up the ribbon, but you could also use the "eye" part of hook and eye fasteners or a make thread chains after it's put together.  thread chain tutorial



Thank you!

I think I did think of the hook and eyes, but forgot rather quickly with all the dresses I have to finish.  I think that will be the fastest and easiest way.  I just have to buy bigger hook and eyes for the ribbon to fit through.  The thread chain looks neat but I think it will take a lot of time with a min of 6 to make.

I can't decide which one to start next-Rapunzel or Tiana print with a frog applique.


Next question: I know some people use paint to do the smaller details when hand appliquing.  Has anyone tried using fabric markers?  The frog has tiny brown eyes and I thought it would be easier to use a brown fabric marker to color in that part.


----------



## aboveH20

Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.

 I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.

 She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



  I had the same message last night, but that was after the needle hit the pin that was holding my shirt to the stabilizer. Hopefully I didn't do anything to my machine since I still have so many shirts to do


----------



## RMAMom

Enabler alert!!!! Carla patterns on sale

http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/scientific-seamstress.html

http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/sis-boom-jennifer-paganelli.html


----------



## tricia

Jaylin - Love everything, especially the Test Track stuff.





GlassSlippers said:


> Do you suppose I could sue Simplicity for false advertising? After all, the company name implies easy to follow instructions and pattern pieces that are indeed simple to use!     I've obviously become accustomed to the great patterns available on You Can Make This. Sure wish the bowling shirt came in big people sizes! *sigh*
> 
> Just thought I'd vent for a minute.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I know April has had some luck with just using the pattern pieces for a larger bowling shirt from one of the Big 3, but using Carla's instructions to assemble it.


----------



## revrob

I sewed today!  This is a pattern in the testing phase.  It's very dear to my heart!





and modeled (sorry for the poor lighting)


----------



## revrob

don't know what happened - sorry


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



Oh No!!! I hope its okay....Ummmm, I think I may have had that error - once or maybe twice???

Looks like it will be a good beach weekend! I took Tues and Wed off too to rest up before the chase till its time for Camp Promise!!! We ended up renting a house on the boardwalk near Oves for $650 for the week! We were going to spend that much between the 3 rooms we were going to rent for 2 nights for us and our cousin and her family!!! I cant believe its right on the boardwalk either!! SHould be FUN!! the only bummer is that Zoey has to stay at my mom's house (place we usually stay at) and I dont like being separated from my puppyfuzz!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Oh No!!! I hope its okay....Ummmm, I think I may have had that error - once or maybe twice???
> 
> Looks like it will be a good beach weekend! I took Tues and Wed off too to rest up before the chase till its time for Camp Promise!!! We ended up renting a house on the boardwalk near Oves for $650 for the week! We were going to spend that much between the 3 rooms we were going to rent for 2 nights for us and our cousin and her family!!! I cant believe its right on the boardwalk either!! SHould be FUN!! the only bummer is that Zoey has to stay at my mom's house (place we usually stay at) and I dont like being separated from my puppyfuzz!!!!



Have fun.  When my husband worked in the family hardware store Memorial Day weekend was a hopping start to the summer season!  

Before my son went to boot camp we took him and a friend for a few days and stayed on the boardwalk -- off season.  My husband (cough - cheap - cough) prefers to stay _off _the island and I prefer the boardwalk!

Poor Zoey, but knowing dogs she'll quickly forgive.


----------



## NiniMorris

Enjoying our last FULL day at the beach.  Strange, everyone on here is planning to go to the beach when we are leaving!  (we hate crowds~)

I still don't have my voice back fully,   of course, the kids have been loving THAT!


I see so many beautiful creations on here.  I only get to get on the net for a few minutes  at a time, between getting myself, three kids and a husband ready to go, doesn't leave much time.  I will claim too much to quote...and probably won't be able to catch up when I get home either, so won't even pretend to promise.

So far, we have managed to do almost all the touristy things, except eat at Paula Deen's restaurant.  Since one of hers is the place where we used to eat every trip, it shouldn't be too hard to convince hubby we need to go there!

And, once again, the kids have really enjoyed all the educational things we have managed to work in.

And I have had my mind spinning on ideas for more Disney dresses.  (Imagine THAT!), and saw a Carl C Ruffle bag knock off at a trendy beach store.  I snapped a picture with my phone before the owner yelled that it was a 'copyrighted' design that was just from this one designer and I had to purchase it to take a picture... Now, I have to tell you...it was not that good of a knock off...and I told him I had that same pattern and was just looking at the fabric choices...

Little ones are starting to stir (actually starting to fight, it just sounded better saying they were stirring) so it is time to get them dressed and headed for breakfast.

Hope everyone in the path of these storms are staying safe, and that the storms stay away from me as we start back home tomorrow afternoon.


Nini


----------



## Darragh

aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



I've been having the same problem with my Brother since Sunday.  I've changed needles, rethreaded, cleaned out the area where the thread nested up under the needle, added more stabilizer and finally got out the instruction booklet last night to see if there was anything that I missed.  So last night I took off the embroidery unit and cleaned out the area under the bobbin.  I haven't tried sewing it yet.  My nearest authorized Brother repairman is an hour and a half drive.  So I hate to take the machine in until I've exhausted all possible avenues at home.


----------



## aboveH20

Darragh said:


> I've been having the same problem with my Brother since Sunday.  I've changed needles, rethreaded, cleaned out the area where the thread nested up under the needle, added more stabilizer and finally got out the instruction booklet last night to see if there was anything that I missed.  So last night I took off the embroidery unit and cleaned out the area under the bobbin.  I haven't tried sewing it yet.  My nearest authorized Brother repairman is an hour and a half drive.  So I hate to take the machine in until I've exhausted all possible avenues at home.



I feel your pain.  My dealer is about 40 miles and I missed a turn on the way home.  I looked at the intersection, _wondered_ if it was where I was supposed to turn and didn't.  I kept driving east, knowing I'd eventually end up in Saratoga Springs, but it took longer than I expected.  The woman wasn't very friendly so I looked at all of their fabric -- primarily for quilters -- and finally bought a yard for $9.40! so she wouldn't hate me.  I'm just glad the machine is still under warranty because when I took my old machine there they charged a $100 "bench" fee just to look at it.


----------



## jas0202

Help!  Can anyone direct me to a stripwork twirl skirt tutorial?

I've got the stripwork Jumper pattern from Carla C, so I am thinking that somehow I can franken pattern that one, but I want it to be ultra twirly.  Don't know if I need a yoke at the top or if I can just attach the waistband.  I looked in the bookmarks and found one twirl tutorial, so maybe I am blind and missing it?  Ideas anyone?

*ETA:  NEVERMIND!  I found Leslie's tutorial and it will work beautifully.  *


----------



## Miz Diz

Jaylin said:


> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic



Love all your outfits!  I just did Darth Goofy shirts for my dd and ds.  We are leaving tomorrow.  I had a problem where the boxer shorts stitch out - fabric hanging out.  That cutting stitch line needed to be moved over.  I also bought Storm Trooper Donald and did not like the way it stitched out.  Did you have any issues?


----------



## Miz Diz

I just made my first Simply Sweet.  It is tight on dd.  I finished the bodice and put it over dd's head to see how long I wanted to make the ruffle and I could barely get it on her.  Anyone else think it was small?  Or did I just not cut good or sewed too far into the seam allowance? I serged all the seams and the serging is bigger than 1/4 inch, but I do this on the stripwork jumper and have not had any issues.  I just made the stripwork jumper last week.

I took apart one of the sides and added 2 inches of coordinating fabric to expand it.  I have not done the other side yet, but I tried it on dd again and it is still tight.  Hopefully when I add 2 inches to the other side it will be better.  I am doing the shirt - longer bodice, with ruffle on the bottom, and the elastic ruffle straps.  Next time, I'm going to try the halter top


----------



## ncmomof2

jas0202 said:


> Help!  Can anyone direct me to a stripwork twirl skirt tutorial?
> 
> I've got the stripwork Jumper pattern from Carla C, so I am thinking that somehow I can franken pattern that one, but I want it to be ultra twirly.  Don't know if I need a yoke at the top or if I can just attach the waistband.  I looked in the bookmarks and found one twirl tutorial, so maybe I am blind and missing it?  Ideas anyone?



The best way to get super twirl is to do patchwork, instead of strips. If you want the strips to be twirlier (if that is a word) double the width of the bottom compared to the top.  Does that make sense?  So if you want the strips 4in wide, the bottom would be 8 in wide.

Like this:





For a patchwork, just double everything.  If the waist is 22in, the first row would be 44in then ruffled, the second row would be 88in the ruffled and attached and the last row would be 176in.... 

Like this:





Or just doubled but not patchwork:





I hope that make sense!  I usually make dress, since my daughter loves them, but I would do a yoke so the layers are uniform.  So just double from the yoke size...


----------



## Fruto76

RMAMom said:


> Enabler alert!!!! Carla patterns on sale
> 
> http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/scientific-seamstress.html
> 
> http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/sis-boom-jennifer-paganelli.html



Thank you! I just ordered the SS and Carly romper! 



Miz Diz said:


> Love all your outfits!  I just did Darth Goofy shirts for my dd and ds.  We are leaving tomorrow.  I had a problem where the boxer shorts stitch out - fabric hanging out.  That cutting stitch line needed to be moved over.  I also bought Storm Trooper Donald and did not like the way it stitched out.  Did you have any issues?


Woo Hoo! You get to leave tomorrow!!!  Have a blast!I just booked a quick weekend at BC we arrive Saturday. I was thinking I might do some Star Wars applique for the younger kids if I can manage it tonight. My DN2 is having heart surgery today (she has a PDA this is being closed up) I'm on my way up to see her in a few minutes. Then I have the little kids EOY school parties tomorrow that I have to finish preparing 80 masks for and the games and my DS 12  has a karate belt testing tomorrow night. Surely I can sew somewhere in there.  

Everything made lately is gorgeous! I have been checking mainly on the ipad and can't multi quote on that thing, but I have seen everything and am just green with envy over all the wonderful talent here!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

haven't been on in a while, really haven't been keeping up, last page I was reading was 78! It has been really busy around here.
My hospital just moved from the old building to a great big huge new one. We are so much bigger now, all private rooms, bigger ER & now we are a completely seperate pediatric ER - seperate entrances, waiting room all of it plus it is bigger than it was in the old place too. Joci had strep throat then some mysterious allergic reaction/viral rash. Evie is now offically out of pull-ups completely! Add sewing customs for Juliet's birthday trip for SWW on top of it all!
Almost finished with her new AK outfit. I even have made a couple shirts for me too. 
Need opinions:I made this one and need to figure out if I put Han on the back or make him his own shirt?


----------



## fatjacksmama

New to the thread and trying to get inspired to make something for are pretty princess to wear at the Star Wars Weekend.  Her brother is an over the top fan and has too much to choose from.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt, has anyone here transformed boys pj bottoms into a skirt??


----------



## teresajoy

Sorry, double post!


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> I was SO excited to find it, as I'd been DROOLING over it online in several places, but it was always SO expensive . . . Imagine my dismay when I saw how THIN the material was and just not the quality I expected  It's very soft, but the thread count is not great at all . . . and it's coordinating fabric was even thinner   Hence why I only bought a 1/4 yard of each - I figure I'll use it for some decoupaged jeans, etc. instead of the bowling shirt and pants outfit I was imagining . . .



How disappointing about the fabric!!!





aboveH20 said:


> Yipes.  I had way too many photos in my multi quote so had to go back and delete.  Hope I got the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to buy some virtual lemonade if they can figure out a way to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I saw on the pillow thread on the Big Give board we've made over 100 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Men!



They sold some virtual lemonade to Corey the first day they were going to have the stand open, because  Brian hadn't mowed yet! Corey felt so bad for them, he bought 5 virtual cups! 

I really love all the pillows we are able to make for GKTW!!! I still need to do some! 



revrob said:


> I completely understand that horror!  And I don't even sew at the table!  My table is loaded down with things that need to be packed.  It's become my staging area.  As I pack one table load of stuff, I load it up again with the next box of stuff.  My poor kids have been eating at the breakfast bar for a week now!



I'm glad so many can commiserate about this with me!! My husband just thinks I'm silly! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Do you suppose I could sue Simplicity for false advertising? After all, the company name implies easy to follow instructions and pattern pieces that are indeed simple to use!     I've obviously become accustomed to the great patterns available on You Can Make This. Sure wish the bowling shirt came in big people sizes! *sigh*
> 
> Just thought I'd vent for a minute.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I think you have a case!!! 





aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



Oh no!!! I hope it's fixed quicker than that! I had that message on mine once, but as I recall, the needle had broken and fallen into the bobbin case, or something like that. 



revrob said:


> don't know what happened - sorry


Shoot! I would love to see the picture! I hope you can figure it out. 



billwendy said:


> Oh No!!! I hope its okay....Ummmm, I think I may have had that error - once or maybe twice???
> 
> Looks like it will be a good beach weekend! I took Tues and Wed off too to rest up before the chase till its time for Camp Promise!!! We ended up renting a house on the boardwalk near Oves for $650 for the week! We were going to spend that much between the 3 rooms we were going to rent for 2 nights for us and our cousin and her family!!! I cant believe its right on the boardwalk either!! SHould be FUN!! the only bummer is that Zoey has to stay at my mom's house (place we usually stay at) and I dont like being separated from my puppyfuzz!!!!



Have a wonderful time Wendy!!!! What a great deal on the house! Poor Zoey though! 


NiniMorris said:


> Enjoying our last FULL day at the beach.  Strange, everyone on here is planning to go to the beach when we are leaving!  (we hate crowds~)
> 
> I still don't have my voice back fully,   of course, the kids have been loving THAT!
> 
> 
> I see so many beautiful creations on here.  I only get to get on the net for a few minutes  at a time, between getting myself, three kids and a husband ready to go, doesn't leave much time.  I will claim too much to quote...and probably won't be able to catch up when I get home either, so won't even pretend to promise.
> 
> So far, we have managed to do almost all the touristy things, except eat at Paula Deen's restaurant.  Since one of hers is the place where we used to eat every trip, it shouldn't be too hard to convince hubby we need to go there!
> 
> And, once again, the kids have really enjoyed all the educational things we have managed to work in.
> 
> And I have had my mind spinning on ideas for more Disney dresses.  (Imagine THAT!), and saw a Carl C Ruffle bag knock off at a trendy beach store.  I snapped a picture with my phone before the owner yelled that it was a 'copyrighted' design that was just from this one designer and I had to purchase it to take a picture... Now, I have to tell you...it was not that good of a knock off...and I told him I had that same pattern and was just looking at the fabric choices...
> 
> Little ones are starting to stir (actually starting to fight, it just sounded better saying they were stirring) so it is time to get them dressed and headed for breakfast.
> 
> Hope everyone in the path of these storms are staying safe, and that the storms stay away from me as we start back home tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm glad you are having such a nice time!




Miz Diz said:


> Love all your outfits!  I just did Darth Goofy shirts for my dd and ds.  We are leaving tomorrow.  I had a problem where the boxer shorts stitch out - fabric hanging out.  That cutting stitch line needed to be moved over.  I also bought Storm Trooper Donald and did not like the way it stitched out.  Did you have any issues?





Miz Diz said:


> I just made my first Simply Sweet.  It is tight on dd.  I finished the bodice and put it over dd's head to see how long I wanted to make the ruffle and I could barely get it on her.  Anyone else think it was small?  Or did I just not cut good or sewed too far into the seam allowance? I serged all the seams and the serging is bigger than 1/4 inch, but I do this on the stripwork jumper and have not had any issues.  I just made the stripwork jumper last week.
> 
> I took apart one of the sides and added 2 inches of coordinating fabric to expand it.  I have not done the other side yet, but I tried it on dd again and it is still tight.  Hopefully when I add 2 inches to the other side it will be better.  I am doing the shirt - longer bodice, with ruffle on the bottom, and the elastic ruffle straps.  Next time, I'm going to try the halter top



Have fun at Disney!!

I've always found that the Simply Sweet runs a little big actually. It can be a little difficult to get on, but once I get it  on my girls,(I've found that stepping into it, instead  of going over their heads often works better) it has plenty of room. .  Actually, I often put elastic under the arms to tighten it up a bit. Were you going with measurements or their regular size? The serger could be part of the problem, but I wonder if the pattern printed out wrong? 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> haven't been on in a while, really haven't been keeping up, last page I was reading was 78! It has been really busy around here.
> My hospital just moved from the old building to a great big huge new one. We are so much bigger now, all private rooms, bigger ER & now we are a completely seperate pediatric ER - seperate entrances, waiting room all of it plus it is bigger than it was in the old place too. Joci had strep throat then some mysterious allergic reaction/viral rash. Evie is now offically out of pull-ups completely! Add sewing customs for Juliet's birthday trip for SWW on top of it all!
> Almost finished with her new AK outfit. I even have made a couple shirts for me too.
> Need opinions:I made this one and need to figure out if I put Han on the back or make him his own shirt?


The new hospital sounds wonderful!!!

I love the Princess Leia shirt!!! Is that for you? If it is, it would be cute to make your husband a Han shirt. I have a shirt that says "I <# Good Boys" and then it has a picture of Mickey Mouse on it. Brian bought himself a shirt with Mickey Mouse on it (in the same color of shirt) so, as he says, "people will know who you are talking about."


----------



## teresajoy

fatjacksmama said:


> New to the thread and trying to get inspired to make something for are pretty princess to wear at the Star Wars Weekend.  Her brother is an over the top fan and has too much to choose from.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt, has anyone here transformed boys pj bottoms into a skirt??



I have turned regular shorts into a skirt before, so I'm sure that would work ith PJ pants too. 

What I did is take out the crotch seam, then cut it a bit to make it more of a  straight line, then just sewed it back up. There are other ways to do it to, but that's how I did it.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Yes the Leia shirt is mine. I have a different Han shirt in mind for DH for when we go.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I am new to this site and how completely fallen in love with everyone's beautiful creations!!  You are all so very talented!!  You have inspired me to pick up sewing again!  I haven't sewed anything since highschool, so it will quite the experience!!  My daughter is very excited for mommy to make her a dress, so hopefully it will turn out!!  Thanks to all of you for bringing me back to this hobby!!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Sorry just a quick stop with no time to comment.  Just wanted to say hi...so "HI!!"  Been busy with several projects and also setting up a custom sewing business.  Need to see if I can add the website to my siggy here.  Another thing on the list.  Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## teresajoy

Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry just a quick stop with no time to comment.  Just wanted to say hi...so "HI!!"  Been busy with several projects and also setting up a custom sewing business.  Need to see if I can add the website to my siggy here.  Another thing on the list.  Hope everyone is doing good!



You can't link to your website on here, you can add your Ebay ID though.


----------



## cogero

I am in the process of re-doing my sewing area. I got rid of the old Dining room table I was using and have some Ikea Shelving to load up. May try to post a picture of the progress this weekend.


----------



## teresajoy

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I am new to this site and how completely fallen in love with everyone's beautiful creations!!  You are all so very talented!!  You have inspired me to pick up sewing again!  I haven't sewed anything since highschool, so it will quite the experience!!  My daughter is very excited for mommy to make her a dress, so hopefully it will turn out!!  Thanks to all of you for bringing me back to this hobby!!



I can't wait to see what you make! If you need any help, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## effervescent

teresajoy said:


> Really, the outfit wasn't bad, I just should have started earlier! Give yourself enough time (I somehow didn't factor in how much time the appliques would take! DUH! ) and you will be just fine!!  I'm such a horrible procrastinator!
> 
> I am in love with all these outfits!!! I especially love the Star Wars outfit!! That fabric is WONDERFUL! Where did you find it?
> 
> Your daughter is so precious!!!!



DH and I were just talking about the outfits last night - I think the only ones that I'm going to be able to make soon are for the boys.  Alison is growing like every other week so I don't want to start hers too early and have them not fit.  I don't want to anticipate her sizing and have it too big either.  I guess I need to get cracking on the shirts and stuff for the boys so I'll have nothing left but Alison's clothes when it gets closer.

The fabric for Star Wars outfit came from JoAnn.  They have several colors of star fabric to match the planets.  I had a really hard time deciding which one to use!

The bad thing about Alison - she's cute and she knows it!  I had to make her some stuff since I had been making all those cute dresses for the Gives.  She picked out some fruit fabric at JoAnn the other day that's really going to try my creativity again.




teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



That is so awesome!  



froggy33 said:


> All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!



I loved all of your pictures!  We're doing breakfast at 1900PF this year for the first time.  Alison loves Mary Poppins so we're pretty excited about it.




belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!!   I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.



Cute!  I love that fabric.



squirrel said:


> Questions:
> 
> How many inches do you normally make the ruffles for the bottom of a dress?
> 
> I have the fabric and ribbon to make a Rapunzel dress.  I'm just having trouble trying to come up with a way to thread the ribbon on the front.  I thought of using pieces of hair elastic, but that might be too thick and bulky on the dress.  I'd prefer to thread it through something rather than stitching it on.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful things posted in the last day or two.



I usually cut my ruffle strip about 4.5" and then fold it over, so my ruffle ends up being about 2".  Baby Girl is so petite that big ruffles overwhelm her.  The Hello Kitty dress I posted earlier had the 4.5" ruffle at the bottom.

No idea on Rapunzel - I'm still working that out myself since Alison requested it for BBB.



billwendy said:


> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



Cute!  I love the Audreys!



Jaylin said:


> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!



Love those!  I was thinking about doing a Test Track shirt for my 5yo since that is one of his favorite rides.



NiniMorris said:


> Enjoying our last FULL day at the beach.  Strange, everyone on here is planning to go to the beach when we are leaving!  (we hate crowds~)
> 
> I still don't have my voice back fully,   of course, the kids have been loving THAT!
> 
> 
> I see so many beautiful creations on here.  I only get to get on the net for a few minutes  at a time, between getting myself, three kids and a husband ready to go, doesn't leave much time.  I will claim too much to quote...and probably won't be able to catch up when I get home either, so won't even pretend to promise.
> 
> So far, we have managed to do almost all the touristy things, except eat at Paula Deen's restaurant.  Since one of hers is the place where we used to eat every trip, it shouldn't be too hard to convince hubby we need to go there!
> 
> And, once again, the kids have really enjoyed all the educational things we have managed to work in.
> 
> And I have had my mind spinning on ideas for more Disney dresses.  (Imagine THAT!), and saw a Carl C Ruffle bag knock off at a trendy beach store.  I snapped a picture with my phone before the owner yelled that it was a 'copyrighted' design that was just from this one designer and I had to purchase it to take a picture... Now, I have to tell you...it was not that good of a knock off...and I told him I had that same pattern and was just looking at the fabric choices...
> 
> Little ones are starting to stir (actually starting to fight, it just sounded better saying they were stirring) so it is time to get them dressed and headed for breakfast.
> 
> Hope everyone in the path of these storms are staying safe, and that the storms stay away from me as we start back home tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> Nini




Ooooh were you at Tybee?  We should have met up somewhere!  My kids were wanting to go to the beach yesterday but it was too hot for me so we went to the pool instead lol.


----------



## Miz Diz

fatjacksmama said:


> New to the thread and trying to get inspired to make something for are pretty princess to wear at the Star Wars Weekend.  Her brother is an over the top fan and has too much to choose from.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt, has anyone here transformed boys pj bottoms into a skirt??


I am making a shirt with a storm trooper Donald on it.




teresajoy said:


> They sold some virtual lemonade to Corey the first day they were going to have the stand open, because  Brian hadn't mowed yet! Corey felt so bad for them, he bought 5 virtual cups!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always found that the Simply Sweet runs a little big actually. It can be a little difficult to get on, but once I get it  on my girls,(I've found that stepping into it, instead  of going over their heads often works better) it has plenty of room. .  Actually, I often put elastic under the arms to tighten it up a bit. Were you going with measurements or their regular size? The serger could be part of the problem, but I wonder if the pattern printed out wrong?


That is sooo sweet about the lemonade.  I also saw where your girls are donating some of their lemonade money for your sil.  You have some awesome kids!  Probably because they have such an awesome mom!  Thank you for always replying and giving advice when I post!

I thought I had read the Simply Sweet ran big. I went with size 6, which is what I do on the stripwork jumper. I wish I had tried to have her step into it before I ripped the side stitches out.  It actually does not look bad with the coordinating fabric on the side, but it is taking me more time.  We are leaving tomorrow and I am trying to finish this shirt for the trip.  It has Storm Trooper Donald on it.  dd loves star wars and I wanted to do something girly for her, but yet have the character she wanted.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

teresajoy said:


> I can't wait to see what you make! If you need any help, don't be afraid to ask!


Thanks so much!! I will definitely ask if I need any help!  You guys are full of so much great information!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't remember seeing this before. I really think it's gorgeous. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I am new to this site and how completely fallen in love with everyone's beautiful creations!!  You are all so very talented!!  You have inspired me to pick up sewing again!  I haven't sewed anything since highschool, so it will quite the experience!!  My daughter is very excited for mommy to make her a dress, so hopefully it will turn out!!  Thanks to all of you for bringing me back to this hobby!!



Welcome!! Will be looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Great things!  Too much to comment on everything.  A couple of pages back someone posted they made a T shirt dress for their DD.  Where can I find that pattern.  I would love to make some of those for my DD5.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

So much great stuff posted lately!

Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.


----------



## Jaylin

Miz Diz said:


> Love all your outfits!  I just did Darth Goofy shirts for my dd and ds.  We are leaving tomorrow.  I had a problem where the boxer shorts stitch out - fabric hanging out.  That cutting stitch line needed to be moved over.  I also bought Storm Trooper Donald and did not like the way it stitched out.  Did you have any issues?



I own & have stitched out both of those and haven't had any problems.  I'm sorry to hear that yours didn't go so well....are they ok enough to wear, or did you have to scrap them?


----------



## Miz Diz

Jaylin said:


> I own & have stitched out both of those and haven't had any problems.  I'm sorry to hear that yours didn't go so well....are they ok enough to wear, or did you have to scrap them?



I did not have to scrap.  My complaint with the Goofy is that the cutting guide stitch goes over into the body that is black and I used a red outline, so the red shows in the black.  The next time I did it, I used black, but at the bottom of the boxers, there is black stitching showing in the red.  I am a perfectionist, so it drives me crazy.  My dh says it looks ok, though.  On the Donald, you have to get really close to that cut guide stitch, or the fabric is fraying on the other side of the satin stitch.  I thought I was close enough, but was not.  It does not look really bad.  I did not like the order that she had some of the things on Donald stitch out, so I changed it in my software, so that I didn't have to take the hoop off the machine as much and saved me some cutting time.

It could be that we did not get it from the same person.  I did not buy mine off etsy.  The person I bought mine from does not have an etsy shop.  I know there are several shops that have similar poses/characters.


----------



## VBAndrea

WTMTQ and I'm very behind.

Jaylin I loved seeing all of your outfits!  Awesome job!

Wendy, I particularly love your Audrey skirts and "Cute" shirts.

Here are three shirts I did last week for dd.  I really want to get some done for ds but needed to do another thread order and despite ordering on Monday it's not here yet! Grrrrr!  My shirts I ordered yesterday from Jiffy arrived today.  My last Marathon order took just two days so i'm a bit miffed.

Anyway, up for your viewing pleasure are three horse shirts.  The first is an applique, the next is a loose fill and the last is a full fill.  I have tons more horse patterns to do after this, but haven't had much time this week to get anything done.  My rule is all my laundry and ironing must be done before sewing and that just hasn't happened this week.  And sorry, I always forget to take pics while dd is wearing them so this is all you get.





















And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.


----------



## hivemama

RMAMom said:


> Enabler alert!!!! Carla patterns on sale
> 
> http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/scientific-seamstress.html
> 
> http://www.aboveallfabric.com/patterns/designer-en/sis-boom-jennifer-paganelli.html


 Thank you! Just ordered the Simply Sweet to make some dresses for my girls to wear on our trip!

Does anyone know if there is a coupon code on YCMT right now? I accidently deleted my latest email from them


----------



## billwendy

Miz Diz said:


> I just made my first Simply Sweet.  It is tight on dd.  I finished the bodice and put it over dd's head to see how long I wanted to make the ruffle and I could barely get it on her.  Anyone else think it was small?  Or did I just not cut good or sewed too far into the seam allowance? I serged all the seams and the serging is bigger than 1/4 inch, but I do this on the stripwork jumper and have not had any issues.  I just made the stripwork jumper last week.
> 
> I took apart one of the sides and added 2 inches of coordinating fabric to expand it.  I have not done the other side yet, but I tried it on dd again and it is still tight.  Hopefully when I add 2 inches to the other side it will be better.  I am doing the shirt - longer bodice, with ruffle on the bottom, and the elastic ruffle straps.  Next time, I'm going to try the halter top



I wonder if your printer was set to page scaling "none" so that the inch square measures an inch. Sometimes my program switches it on me and I dont even know it  - and then it prints out too small!!!!!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I am new to this site and how completely fallen in love with everyone's beautiful creations!!  You are all so very talented!!  You have inspired me to pick up sewing again!  I haven't sewed anything since highschool, so it will quite the experience!!  My daughter is very excited for mommy to make her a dress, so hopefully it will turn out!!  Thanks to all of you for bringing me back to this hobby!!



Oooh, cant wait to see what you make!!

Andrea - LOVE THE HORSES!!! Elizabeth would LOVE the first one especially!

Shannon - did you see Perrin and his bro and sis in their outfits -


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Andrea, LOVE those horse designs.  My little cowgirl would love those.

Wendy, I did see them!  I wish I had time to redo Perrin's shirt-Sully was not centered well at all.  And I know I told you on facebook but I absolutely love those Patriotic outfits!


----------



## ivey_family

SO so so many amazing things over the last couple weeks!  I've looked at them all, just TMTQ!  I especially loved the Test Track outfits and the smocked heirloom dress and bonnet!



Miz Diz said:


> Love all your outfits!  I just did Darth Goofy shirts for my dd and ds.  We are leaving tomorrow.  I had a problem where the boxer shorts stitch out - fabric hanging out.  That cutting stitch line needed to be moved over.  I also bought Storm Trooper Donald and did not like the way it stitched out.  Did you have any issues?



Would you be willing to share whose design it was you had trouble with?  I'm looking at similar SW Mickey etc. designs from "lotsofappliques" on etsy and "digitalbydesign"?  If anyone else has feedback on either digitizer, I'd appreciate it!  I'm totally new at this!

Also would you be willing to share your Leia Minnie with me, too?

I need a fifth SW character.  I'll be doing Trooper Donald, Princess Minnie, Jedi Mickey, and Darth Goofy.  Is R2-MK (red, black, gold R2 unit with Mickey ears) available as an applique anywhere?

I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 4, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):











I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
















Regards,
C.


----------



## thmar

ivey_family said:


> SO so so many amazing things over the last couple weeks!  I've looked at them all, just TMTQ!  I especially loved the Test Track outfits and the smocked heirloom dress and bonnet!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share who's design it was you had trouble with?  I'm looking at similar SW Mickey etc. designs from "lotsofappliques" on etsy and "digitalbydesign"?  If anyone else has feedback on either digitizer, I'd appreciate it!  I'm totally new at this!
> 
> Also would you be willing to share your Leia Minnie with me, too?
> 
> I need a fifth SW character.  I'll be doing Trooper Donald, Princess Minnie, Jedi Mickey, and Darth Goofy.  Is R2-MK (red, black, gold R2 unit with Mickey ears) available as an applique anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 3, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



*I love these!!*


----------



## aboveH20

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



I absolutely, positively love the Monster dress -- everything else is wonderful, too, but the dress just strikes me. 



VBAndrea said:


> Here are three shirts I did last week for dd.  I really want to get some done for ds but needed to do another thread order and despite ordering on Monday it's not here yet! Grrrrr!  My shirts I ordered yesterday from Jiffy arrived today.  My last Marathon order took just two days so i'm a bit miffed.
> 
> Anyway, up for your viewing pleasure are three horse shirts.  The first is an applique, the next is a loose fill and the last is a full fill.  I have tons more horse patterns to do after this, but haven't had much time this week to get anything done.  My rule is all my laundry and ironing must be done before sewing and that just hasn't happened this week.  And sorry, I always forget to take pics while dd is wearing them so this is all you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.



What is  you speak of???  I'm not familiar with that ritual.

Very nice and what a great variety.  I'm glad I copied how you said you hoop t-shirts, because even the full fill looks perfect.



ivey_family said:


> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 3, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The baby back carrier is great (I may have the same sheet set), but I really, really like your daughter on her stomach.  Can't remember what she was wearing  but the face is precious.


----------



## cogero

Yeah I actually sewed something. I made DD a quick shirt with that pre-smocked fabric. She loves it and it took all of 5 minutes.

I need to change the table I am using for sewing since I have a flimsy folding table. I have a more solidly built older one I need to move around. I was using an old dining room table but it get trying to open.

Hoping I can get the table situation figured out tomorrow and start cleaning and sewing again.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Very nice and what a great variety.  I'm glad I copied how you said you hoop t-shirts, because even the full fill looks perfect.



Just to warn you, when that shirt comes out of the wash it looks horrible.  I was   But once I iron it it looks like it does on the hanger, and once it's on dd it looks even better.  So don't get too scared if you do a fill and it comes out the dryer looking like crap -- oh wait, you don't do  so you should have nothing to worry about 

And FYI the horse fill was 27,000 some stitches and I have a train one that is over 60,000!!!!   At least that will be done on a boxy t in size large for my ds so I woun't have to babysit it so diligently.  He's actually a size M but a large looks OK on him so if I'm doing that many stitches it's going to be a t that lasts!

QUESTION
I hear people mentioning Digital by Design but I can't find it on the internet or etsy.  Could someone please post a link.  Thank you kindly!


----------



## effervescent

Miz Diz said:


> I did not have to scrap.  My complaint with the Goofy is that the cutting guide stitch goes over into the body that is black and I used a red outline, so the red shows in the black.  The next time I did it, I used black, but at the bottom of the boxers, there is black stitching showing in the red.  I am a perfectionist, so it drives me crazy.  My dh says it looks ok, though.  On the Donald, you have to get really close to that cut guide stitch, or the fabric is fraying on the other side of the satin stitch.  I thought I was close enough, but was not.  It does not look really bad.  I did not like the order that she had some of the things on Donald stitch out, so I changed it in my software, so that I didn't have to take the hoop off the machine as much and saved me some cutting time.
> 
> It could be that we did not get it from the same person.  I did not buy mine off etsy.  The person I bought mine from does not have an etsy shop.  I know there are several shops that have similar poses/characters.



I had a similar complaint with my Darth Goofy - the tack down stitching on the cape goes further into the fabric than the satin stitch does.  Since I always do my tack downs in white and the cape is black, it was ridiculously obvious when it was finished.  I can't remember which designer I bought it from though.




VBAndrea said:


>



I love this one, it reminds me of a carousel horse.  DD would love it!



ivey_family said:


> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Cute!  I love the pinafore and ruffly diaper cover - I am such a sucker for ruffly bums.  Ruffly butt tights were one of the first things I bought my daughter lol.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> I hear people mentioning Digital by Design but I can't find it on the internet or etsy.  Could someone please post a link.  Thank you kindly!



I don't have the link offhand but she's on facebook and searchable with the DigitalByDesign name.


----------



## jas0202

ncmomof2 said:


> The best way to get super twirl is to do patchwork, instead of strips. If you want the strips to be twirlier (if that is a word) double the width of the bottom compared to the top.  Does that make sense?  So if you want the strips 4in wide, the bottom would be 8 in wide.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a patchwork, just double everything.  If the waist is 22in, the first row would be 44in then ruffled, the second row would be 88in the ruffled and attached and the last row would be 176in....
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just doubled but not patchwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that make sense!  I usually make dress, since my daughter loves them, but I would do a yoke so the layers are uniform.  So just double from the yoke size...



That makes perfect sense.  Thanks a million!  I might make one of each with different red, black, and yellow fabrics for the minnie look.  They are for two sisters.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> I hear people mentioning Digital by Design but I can't find it on the internet or etsy.  Could someone please post a link.  Thank you kindly!



Here you go:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?ref=ts

She had a good sale last week.  1/2 off on all her designs.  I spent quite a bit more than I should have!  But I love collecting designs.  At least my collection doesn't take up too much space and it doesn't need to be dusted


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aboveH20 said:


> I absolutely, positively love the Monster dress -- everything else is wonderful, too, but the dress just strikes me.
> .



Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!

Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!

These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.


----------



## hivemama

Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is official, I no longer can keep up with you ladies.  I am sorry I started my job two weeks ago and haven't been able to get here since.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?



Hi hivemama,
I have made every kind of bowling shirt from Carla C that can be made.  I have also made very mistake possible.  If you have any questions at all feel free to PM.

You don't need to line the shirts at all.  Just finish the bottom and make sure when you add the placket they are long enough to hem up also.  Or hem the sides and back, then add the packets matching at the bottom.  Easy either way.

Her bowling shirt pattern is so diverse and you can make shirts for every occasion.  I have even taken the technique and applied to a commercial pattern for DH so we are all matchy matchy at Disney.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, up for your viewing pleasure are three horse shirts.  The first is an applique, the next is a loose fill and the last is a full fill.  I have tons more horse patterns to do after this, but haven't had much time this week to get anything done.  My rule is all my laundry and ironing must be done before sewing and that just hasn't happened this week.  And sorry, I always forget to take pics while dd is wearing them so this is all you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.


Andrea,
I just love your horse design and the diversity.  I like the loose fill and the great colours.  Super job.


----------



## hivemama

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Those are SO cute! My girls love Marie!


----------



## hivemama

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi hivemama,
> I have made every kind of bowling shirt from Carla C that can be made.  I have also made very mistake possible.  If you have any questions at all feel free to PM.
> 
> You don't need to line the shirts at all.  Just finish the bottom and make sure when you add the placket they are long enough to hem up also.  Or hem the sides and back, then add the packets matching at the bottom.  Easy either way.
> 
> Her bowling shirt pattern is so diverse and you can make shirts for every occasion.  I have even taken the technique and applied to a commercial pattern for DH so we are all matchy matchy at Disney.



Thank you! I kept looking at it, and thinking "I'm sure she lined it for a reason, but the shirt will surely work without it...?" I'm really excited to make a couple. Her patterns are so easy to work with


----------



## chellewashere

Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.
Must say though I love EVERYTHING!! The help on the twirl skirts was awesome can't wait to try to make one of those!
Congrats Froggy!! How awesome that is for your family!!
Haven't sewn anything since Momma's Day so I guess I have to get back on track now.
Hope everyone has an absolutely fantastic Memorial Day celebration.


----------



## aboveH20

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!
> 
> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.


----------



## tricia

hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?



Yes, and I posted a quick tutorial on how I did it somewhere on this thread.  I will see if I can find it.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!
> 
> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.



Very cute.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



Awesome.  



VBAndrea said:


> WTMTQ and I'm very behind.
> 
> Jaylin I loved seeing all of your outfits!  Awesome job!
> 
> Wendy, I particularly love your Audrey skirts and "Cute" shirts.
> 
> Here are three shirts I did last week for dd.  I really want to get some done for ds but needed to do another thread order and despite ordering on Monday it's not here yet! Grrrrr!  My shirts I ordered yesterday from Jiffy arrived today.  My last Marathon order took just two days so i'm a bit miffed.
> 
> Anyway, up for your viewing pleasure are three horse shirts.  The first is an applique, the next is a loose fill and the last is a full fill.  I have tons more horse patterns to do after this, but haven't had much time this week to get anything done.  My rule is all my laundry and ironing must be done before sewing and that just hasn't happened this week.  And sorry, I always forget to take pics while dd is wearing them so this is all you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.



Great Horses.  Glad she loves them.




ivey_family said:


> SO so so many amazing things over the last couple weeks!  I've looked at them all, just TMTQ!  I especially loved the Test Track outfits and the smocked heirloom dress and bonnet!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share whose design it was you had trouble with?  I'm looking at similar SW Mickey etc. designs from "lotsofappliques" on etsy and "digitalbydesign"?  If anyone else has feedback on either digitizer, I'd appreciate it!  I'm totally new at this!
> 
> Also would you be willing to share your Leia Minnie with me, too?
> 
> I need a fifth SW character.  I'll be doing Trooper Donald, Princess Minnie, Jedi Mickey, and Darth Goofy.  Is R2-MK (red, black, gold R2 unit with Mickey ears) available as an applique anywhere?
> 
> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 4, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Very cute.  I  ruffled bums too.


----------



## tricia

Found it.  It was back on page 53, so I copied and pasted it here for you.


I've done this several times, so I just had to look up the page numbers, but otherwise I just did this off the top of my head, so if it doesn't make sense, just ask.

OK, I am assuming you have Carlas pattern and the pages are numbered the same as my copy.

First, I don't add any extra to the bottom of the sleeves and shirt pieces as I cut, as I just do a very small hem. If you want a thicker hem, you will have to add a hem allowance more.

Then follow Carlas instructions right thru Page 25., then serge or zig zag stitch the seams. Then I serge or zig zag the bottom of the assembled shirt and fold the hem up 1/4 inch and press. (I dont sew it yet, cause I like to do some top stitching later and do it all at once.)

Back to Carlas instructions, page 30  33 for placket assembly. When you go to attach the placket, just keep the bottom edge folded up and pin in place at the bottom, and continue with the instructions all the way thru page 47.

Now serge or zig zag the bottom edge of your sleeves and press up 1/4 inch to wrong side to make a crease. Fold sleeve back in half right sides together and sew up side seam with ¼ inch seam allowance. Now stitch your hem up, and insert the sleeve per Carlas instructions.

The last think I do is a little extra topstitching. I start on the placket where it meets the collar, sew to the corner, then down the placket, then across the bottom of the placket and all along the shirts hemline to the other placket, then back up and to the collar on the other side.

Clear enough? If you have any extra questions, just ask.


----------



## PurpleEars

Looks like all of you have been busy in the last few days. I am over 10 pages behind because we've guests in town. I figured I better entertain them instead of typing on the computer when I am not at work. Fortunately I took today off work so I get a chance to squeeze in some time to look at this thread before people got up!



cogero said:


> I was going to do it at the dance competition but I got involved in actually watching the competition and playing with the boy. Okay I have a small brag about my boy. As a lot of you know he is on the autism spectrum and I had no less than 5 people come up to me telling me how well behaved he was.
> 
> He did throw one little tantrum but it was at the end of the day toward the 7 hour mark.
> 
> We went out to dinner after the competition and he was great there too.



That is wonderful to hear that your son is doing well in an environment that is probably tough for him!



froggy33 said:


> We had a great time as usual (love the strawberry soup!).  The interaction was great (my daughter is still not 100% in to it, but she did well).  The Steps loved her outfit!  Anastasia was especially good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday, we headed to EPCOT for the F&G festival.  we got there at opening and went straight to the character spot (I recommend this if you don't have a meal with the fab five).  Then we headed over to Norway for lunch with the princesses.  We got to see Snow White, Belle, Aurora and Cinderella.  I was pretty bummed that Ariel wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hung around World showcase for a while.  As I'm sure a few of you have experienced, we spend all this money on trips to Disney and we could have just bought a hoola hoop at home and been good to go!!
> 
> This outfit got a lot of attention.  I just love this fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we had lunch at Akershus, while having Belle sign the pillow with the Rapunzel applique on it, she asked if we were going to see Rapunzel.  I said no, that we weren't going to Magic Kingdom this trip.  Belle told us all secret0like that Rapunzel was actually going to be in EPCOT that day and to ask at the character spot about info.  Then while eating Snow White, not at all secret-like, told us Rapunzel would be in United Kingdom.  Well, I was pretty confused, but I wasn't going to miss this opportunity.  So I aksed 4 different people and finally the last one said, if she was going to be there she would be at the International Gateway.
> 
> So we slowly made our way over there and I found a charcter helper and he said they would be there in about 10 minutes.  There was already a short line, so we hopped in and waited. And what do you know...at 3:10 out come Rapunzel and Flynn!!!  I was almost as excited as Kenzie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVED this.  As we were waiting Kenzie said "Oh momma, I'm so excited!" She went right up to them, talked to them and even hugged Flynn twice!!  It was priceless.  I know we were so lucky (we only had to wait 10 minutes instead of 3 hours!).  They were a great Rapunzel and Flynn.  She was so pretty!  I only wish I had gotten video!



Looks like you had a great trip. I really enjoy seeing your creations in action!



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I did for a couple of Big Gives.  First up are Eye Spy bags and luggage tags for Trace and family.  This family wanted mainly t's for the kids and I didn't have my embroidery machine yet so eye spy bags it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did pj's for Perrin's Big Give.  Perrin apparently likes soft flannel so I did a pair of Mickey pants for each boy with embroidered t and Minnie for JuJu.  I also made each a pair of shorts -- Spiderman for the boys and Ariel for JuJu.  I just did rag edged t's for these (but I did use my embroidery machine for the heart outline on JuJu's).  And Stella (service dog) got a collar scarf.  Sorry the pics are bad -- colors are all washed out in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three horse t's done for dd as well, but I have yet to get pictures.  Hopefully I can do that today and get those posted.



You were busy making things for the Gives! I am sure the families will treasure the special things you made for them!



babynala said:


> His older sister humored her mom and wore this set.  Thanks to AimeeG for her skirt tutorial and for everyone's advice on how to modify the t-shirt.



Sounds like everyone had a great time at the concert!



cogero said:


> I don't think I ever posted these.
> 
> These are the outfits I did for Avy's Big Give
> 
> Ella's Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avy's Outfit. This skirt was an experiment if I ever do this again I will topstitch every row.



Good job on both of them. They are very cute.



Granna4679 said:


> QUESTION:  Speaking of upsizing...has anyone DOWNsized the Easy Fits to a newborn???  I am needing to do this, so I was just wondering.
> 
> We took the DGDs to the Strawberry festival in our area this weekend.  Here are the outfits I made for them.  I am posting a picture together and then a better one of each so you can see the appliques.  I wasn't happy with how either of them stitched out....HEATHER..you need to do a Strawberry applique before next year



Sorry, I haven't "downsized" a pattern before. Could you do the difference in measurements at the chest, waist and hip for the smallest size vs. newborn and scale the pattern that way? (I hope this makes sense, but that's how I scale up patterns for kids).



belle41379 said:


> Okay, Ladies...I need some help!
> 
> I always make pj's for the kids for our trips.  This trip I'm also making crayon rolls/activity bags for both kids and tule skirts for our daughter. I've already made 1 pillowcase dress (I should post a pic).  My son wants me to make him something, but I'm not sure what.  He is 6.  I'm good enough at sewing to be dangerous, but I'm not that fantastic, so I need fairly easy options.  Any ideas?



I would suggest Easy Fit and Bowling Shirt too.



aboveH20 said:


> Any idea what would be a good beginner's project?  other than just words?
> 
> I suppose you're right that I should "just keep swimming" as Dori (Dory?) would say.



My first project was working on a Mickey head applique and a filled in version. I just started with the Mickey shaped egg ring.



snubie said:


> We went to San Diego a few weeks ago to visit family.  Initially the plan did not include Disneyland.  Dh likes Disney but just did not want to spend the money or the time to head up to Anaheim since DD#1 and I were just in WDW in Jan/Feb.  Well, 3 days before we leave, DH says to me, "Let's go to Disneyland while we are in California."  Really?  Really?  In a panic only the disboutiquers can understand, I ripped into DD#1's closet looking for something for her to wear.  She had a vida from Jan she could wear.  DD2 was not so lucky.  she had nothing Disney, so I whipped up a t-shirt dress for her in a few hours.  This was Megan's first Disney park so she had to have SOMETHING to wear.
> 
> And Megan's first interaction with characters, she was NOT happy.



You did a good job on the dress with short notice!



snubie said:


> We were also lucky enough to go to Legoland while in California.   Legoland I was prepared for in advance.  I was even prepared with outfits for the zoo but we ended up not going to the zoo.



I have to say I really like that shirt for Legoland.



belle41379 said:


> Okay...here is a pic of my first boutique dress.  I realize it's pretty simple, but it was my first time doing this dress. I can't wait to do another and put more detail on it.



That's a beautiful dress!



micksmoma said:


> I made 3 of these for my grandaughters.  They loved them.  I just got my embroidery machine about 2 months ago and haven't done to much yet but I love it.  It is hard to find the time to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only made one of these for one of the grandsons.  As you can tell I haven't got the hang of posting pictures yet, they are either to big or to little.  I will try to do better the next time.  Maybe some day I will learn to sew half as good as the rest of you.  But don't hold your breath.



The outfits look great.


----------



## PurpleEars

Part 2 of my multiquote adventure...



effervescent said:


> I wanted to share a few things I've made for Gives recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a ton of tshirts too.
> 
> And I finally got around to making a couple things for Alison.  She has recently taken to Hello Kitty so I bought a bit of fabric when it was on sale at JoAnns and made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tshirt I stitched out to go with her petti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plans to make several things for her, but she still has quite a bit of stuff from last year that fits so I'll hold off on a lot of it.  After all I still have lots of stuff to make for Disney!



Wow! The items you made for the Gives are amazing! The outfits for Alison look great too.



teresajoy said:


> Can I brag a little bit? I mentioned the other day that we are  saving money for my SIL, Barbara, to stay at the Poly in May. Well, Arminda and Lydia decided that they would donate half their lemonade stand money for Barbara. So far, they have made over $7 for her.
> 
> They are buying the lemonade themselves, so the other half of the money mostly goes for supplies.



Awww, that's cute.



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd post our last day while I'm being lazy at work!
> 
> We checked out of AKL on Monday morning. It was sad as usual, but not so bad considering we were headed to the beach and not home!
> 
> We went for breakfast at 1900 Park Fare cause I love Mary Poppins.  It would be better though if it were actually Julie Andrews!  Kenzie was in a bit of a mood this morning, but it was still fun!  And Mary Poppins was so great with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was a great trip!  I'm hoping to get over to Disneyland in September/October for one last family of 3 trip before the baby and then hopefully head back to WDW in May with the new little one and our neighbors who have never been!!  I would get to make customs for 2 little girls, a little boy, and the baby.  Is it crazy that it is still only a possibility and I'm already planning what I'll make!! HA! We'll see how it goes!



This last outfit is great too. I would say you are not crazy for planning outfits for a tentative trip - just being a good planner!



belle41379 said:


> Okay, here is my second boutique dress.  I've never made anything like this before!!! I didn't have a pattern, but I think it turned out okay.



Good job on this second dress too!



Meshell2002 said:


> Everything from the last 2-3 pages looks great ladies! I'm not going to quote them since it gets really long that way. This thread inspires me!
> 
> I've been working on my DD2 3yoBday dress.....its going to be "Heirloom Party Dress" by Martha Pullen. I'm allowing myself 6 mos to sew this dress as its my first big heirloom project. I've made bonnets and daygowns before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is going to have DD2 photographed in this dress for the dining room....a family tradition
> 
> Anyway.....if anyone has a Juki serger and a gathering foot could they tell me their stitch length & tension settings? I'd love to use it but I've not gotten the 2:1 ratio for the ruffle I'm trying to get for puffing and ruffles. Today I just used my regular sewing machine cause I figured I'd get it done sooner than trying to learn something new



The outfits look beautiful! Sorry I can't help you with the serger as I have a Singer.



scrap_heaven said:


> Really starting to think about customs for our upcoming trip to Disney in October, and have been nabbing up some great appliques from some of the recent sales from the digitizers.
> 
> I thought I would do a little brag, my mom made Lily two STUNNING princess gowns.  Both dresses will fit Lily during our upcoming trip as well.  YIPPIE!!
> 
> Okay here are some pictures
> Photopass photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Prince Charming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry total photo overload, but they took my mom weeks to make and I am soooo proud.
> 
> P.S. if I have already posted these, SORRY totally sleep deprived.



Those outfits are wonderful. Your mom did a great job!



billwendy said:


> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



Have a great time at the beach! Those outfits are great!


----------



## PurpleEars

Part 3 of 3 of multiquotes...silly 25 pic rule!



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!
> 
> Next day MK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day MK, Pirates League....I had one lady as where in the park she could buy my outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course my DD still wanted to buy the cheapy pirate costume they were selling there....trying to explain to her that Mommy made a much better costume and we weren't buying theirs!
> 
> Next was HS.  I don't have a good picture of that day.  I'll have to wait for my photopass pics.  But we had Jake and Izzy and Storm trooper Donald.
> We did manage to get home to change for our dinner with chip and dale though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day was SWW.....oh what a crazy day at HS that was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our breakfast at Tusker house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing was that I was going nuts over what to make for our dinner at Akershus and was sewing that at the very last minute.  Well we ended up staying all day at Epcot, never going back to the hotel for a break, and I didn't think to pack their ourfits, so they ended up wearing their test track clothes to the castle.  I felt so out of place.  I was explaining to the princesses why they were wearing test track clothes.  Any non-diser would probably think I'm crazy, but I know you girls understand!  I just can't imagine doing Disney in plain everyday clothes anymore!
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hopefully I can add to the inpiration around here!



Great job on all the outfits. It looks like your family had a great time. Too bad about the "mismatched" outfit at Akershus!



GlassSlippers said:


> Do you suppose I could sue Simplicity for false advertising? After all, the company name implies easy to follow instructions and pattern pieces that are indeed simple to use! I've obviously become accustomed to the great patterns available on You Can Make This. Sure wish the bowling shirt came in big people sizes! *sigh*
> 
> Just thought I'd vent for a minute.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I totally understand your frustration. For some reason I have always had better luck with McCall's instruction.



aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



Oh no, I am sorry to hear that! May I suggest that you can use some of the 12 business days to play with digitizing?!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



They are amazing! I am sure the family would really like them!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are three shirts I did last week for dd.  I really want to get some done for ds but needed to do another thread order and despite ordering on Monday it's not here yet! Grrrrr!  My shirts I ordered yesterday from Jiffy arrived today.  My last Marathon order took just two days so i'm a bit miffed.
> 
> Anyway, up for your viewing pleasure are three horse shirts.  The first is an applique, the next is a loose fill and the last is a full fill.  I have tons more horse patterns to do after this, but haven't had much time this week to get anything done.  My rule is all my laundry and ironing must be done before sewing and that just hasn't happened this week.  And sorry, I always forget to take pics while dd is wearing them so this is all you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.



The horses look great! I am glad that you found some embroidery files that will work!



ivey_family said:


> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it. We have three under 4, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the carrier and the outfit!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!
> 
> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.



Oh this is super cute!



hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?



A lot of us have done it without the lining. Tricia posted her instructions (which is very similar to what I do) not that long ago. It is probably in an earlier part of the current thread. (Note: I saw that she posted them again after I started working on the multiquote)


----------



## PurpleEars

chellewashere said:


> Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.



I just saw this after I posted. I am sorry to hear about what happened.


----------



## ncmomof2

SallyfromDE said:


> I don't remember seeing this before. I really think it's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!! Will be looking forward to what you come up with.



Thanks!  I think I am going to do it again ths year with Pooh.



jas0202 said:


> That makes perfect sense.  Thanks a million!  I might make one of each with different red, black, and yellow fabrics for the minnie look.  They are for two sisters.



I am glad you understood!  I confuse myself sometime


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Oh no, I am sorry to hear that! May I suggest that you can use some of the 12 business days to play with digitizing?!



  Good plan!


----------



## dianemom2

I am going to make a Carly Bubble romper for DD10's teacher as an end of the year gift.  Teacher is expecting her first baby in a month.  Any tips on sewing this pattern?  It looks pretty straight forward.  I thought I would make a size 3 months since newborn things get outgrown so quickly!


----------



## sheridee32

hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?



I never line them I add a little extra on the length to make up for thr hem


----------



## teresajoy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



Great job on all of these! The Monster's dress is my favorite!!! I love that fabric! 



VBAndrea said:


> And sorry if the photos are different sizes --  photobucket decided to stop working properly for me again.



I LOVE that second one you did!!! So beautiful! They are all nice, but that one is my favorite! 



ivey_family said:


> I need a fifth SW character.  I'll be doing Trooper Donald, Princess Minnie, Jedi Mickey, and Darth Goofy.  Is R2-MK (red, black, gold R2 unit with Mickey ears) available as an applique anywhere?
> 
> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 4, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I love that carrier!! I'm glad you said about the other layers, because I was a little worried for a second!!

Your daughter is just TOOOO cute!!! I love her little outfit!! 

Heather (froufrou by Heathersue) has a bunch of Star Wars designs, you might find something else you like there. 



aboveH20 said:


> 1.)What is  you speak of???  I'm not familiar with that ritual.
> 
> 2.)Very nice and what a great variety.  I'm glad I copied how you said you hoop t-shirts, because even the full fill looks perfect.



1.) 
2.) I was thinking the same thing about the fill designs! 





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!
> 
> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.



These are so adorable!!! I love marie! 



chellewashere said:


> Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.



I'm so very sorry. I hope you and your family are ok.


----------



## Granna4679

Before I start, I just want to apologize to any of you who are my friends on FB.  My acct. got hacked yesterday and someone sent out letters to everyone on my FB friends list asking for money.  I still haven't been able to recover the account so I don't know if I will be able to.  You may be getting requests soon to be my friend again.  I am guessing I will just have to start over.  Facebook hasn't answered any of my requests for help, so I am going to give them a few days and just open a new account.
If for some reason, you really want to send money though...you can PM me and I will give you the REAL address.... 



squirrel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I did think of the hook and eyes, but forgot rather quickly with all the dresses I have to finish.  I think that will be the fastest and easiest way.  I just have to buy bigger hook and eyes for the ribbon to fit through.  The thread chain looks neat but I think it will take a lot of time with a min of 6 to make.
> 
> I can't decide which one to start next-Rapunzel or Tiana print with a frog applique.
> 
> 
> Next question: I know some people use paint to do the smaller details when hand appliquing.  Has anyone tried using fabric markers?  The frog has tiny brown eyes and I thought it would be easier to use a brown fabric marker to color in that part.



I use fabric markers all the time for facial features.  They work great.  I haven't had any complaints about them washing out.  



aboveH20 said:


> Had to take my Brother 770 in for service today.  I was merrily embroidering last night when it suddenly started beeping and I got a message saying, "The safety device has been activated."  I don't remember anyone else ever reporting on that one before, but with my memory, that's certainly not to say no one has.
> 
> I cleaned out a few stray threads, rethreaded, reinserted the bobbin, changed the needle, did three jumping jacks, stood on my head and yelled "I love Brother" but nothing worked.  Fortunately they have a one year warranty so off it went.
> 
> She said it would be a minimum of 12 business days.  I'm sure they don't like machines bought from Amazon. Good news is I'll be able to take advantage of Joann's flannel sale this weekend and make pillows for GKTW ------ or join Wendy



Sorry about your machine, but I love the procedure you went through to get it to work again.  Sorry it didn't.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



Love the Monsters outfits.  How cute is that dress!!!  Where did you find the Monsters, Inc. fabric on the dress?



ivey_family said:


> Would you be willing to share whose design it was you had trouble with?  I'm looking at similar SW Mickey etc. designs from "lotsofappliques" on etsy and "digitalbydesign"?  If anyone else has feedback on either digitizer, I'd appreciate it!  I'm totally new at this!
> 
> I finished up another baby carrier for dh to use.  He's not thrilled with the comfort factor of it, but I think he just needs to get used to it.    We have three under 4, so handsfree walking is pretty handy!  This one was a former bedsheet (with two layers of twill and an inner support system of seatbelt webbing, lest anyone worry it's only a sheet  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this pinafore and diaper cover (Little Lizard King) for dd for Memorial Day, 4th, etc.  I was testing the pattern because I plan to make one for her from Peter Pan fabric for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the baby carrier.  But I must say....I really, really like the dress on your DD.  That huge bow in the back just makes the outfit.  Sooo cute!

And I wanted to comment on DigitalbyDesign.  Her designs are really good.  I have quite a few of them and they always stitch out really nice.  I don't have any advise on the other designer.  I haven't used any of hers.



VBAndrea said:


> Just to warn you, when that shirt comes out of the wash it looks horrible.  I was   But once I iron it it looks like it does on the hanger, and once it's on dd it looks even better.  So don't get too scared if you do a fill and it comes out the dryer looking like crap -- oh wait, you don't do  so you should have nothing to worry about
> 
> And FYI the horse fill was 27,000 some stitches and I have a train one that is over 60,000!!!!   At least that will be done on a boxy t in size large for my ds so I woun't have to babysit it so diligently.  He's actually a size M but a large looks OK on him so if I'm doing that many stitches it's going to be a t that lasts!
> 
> QUESTION
> I hear people mentioning Digital by Design but I can't find it on the internet or etsy.  Could someone please post a link.  Thank you kindly!



Andrea - WOW ...thats a lot of stitches for a shirt....60,000?!  Can't wait to see it.  The shirts with the horses look great.  I like the 3rd one...so pretty.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thank you!  I'd had that dress in my mind for a while.   I was just waiting for a family that liked Monsters Inc.!
> 
> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.



Cute, cute, cute!!  I say send them to the twins!!  They will look adorable in them.



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is official, I no longer can keep up with you ladies.  I am sorry I started my job two weeks ago and haven't been able to get here since.



Great to hear from you.  I have been wondering where you were.



chellewashere said:


> Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.
> Must say though I love EVERYTHING!! The help on the twirl skirts was awesome can't wait to try to make one of those!
> Congrats Froggy!! How awesome that is for your family!!
> Haven't sewn anything since Momma's Day so I guess I have to get back on track now.
> Hope everyone has an absolutely fantastic Memorial Day celebration.



Sorry about your family tragedy.  I hope your family is okay.


----------



## scrap_heaven

Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.










I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you all for the nice comments on my horses.  There will plenty more horses to come!  My dd was so disappointed b/c she got to wear new shirts three days in a row and was expecting a new one again on the 4th day.  Marathon is none too swift getting my order sent out this time so the horses are on hiatus.




dianemom2 said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?ref=ts
> 
> She had a good sale last week.  1/2 off on all her designs.  I spent quite a bit more than I should have!  But I love collecting designs.  At least my collection doesn't take up too much space and it doesn't need to be dusted


Thanks -- I didn't look on FB b/c I'm not a huge fan of FB.  I'm just perusing right now and bookmarking sites for future reference.  I still have 20 more designs to do that I already purchased.  I'm just waiting on my Marathon order.  They were so quick last time and it's been 5 days now.  I was absolutely expecting to have my thread by now.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some baby gifts that I finally got done.  I actually have another Marie stashed somewhere to go with the second onesie, I just can't find it!
> 
> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.


I  love  those!  I think a set of twins would look adorable in them -- just make another set!



hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made Carlac's bowling shirt without lining it? I want to make a couple for my boys this summer, but I'd like to not line it so they're cooler. Is it absolutely necessary?


I see you already got your answers and details from Tricia.  I too make mine without a lining.  I've done it with a lining as well, but I really don't understand the purpose of it and opt to do them all without linings now.



chellewashere said:


> Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.
> Must say though I love EVERYTHING!! The help on the twirl skirts was awesome can't wait to try to make one of those!
> Congrats Froggy!! How awesome that is for your family!!
> Haven't sewn anything since Momma's Day so I guess I have to get back on track now.
> Hope everyone has an absolutely fantastic Memorial Day celebration.


I am sorry to hear you've had a tough time recently.  I hope things get better for you.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other


Adorable!


----------



## teresajoy

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



This is adorable!!! I love that they aren't facing each other!


----------



## cajunfan

My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...


----------



## RMAMom

chellewashere said:


> Hey everyone. There is no way in the world I would be able to quote everything since I have been off for 2 weeks. We had a tragedy in my DH's family and I have been trying to deal, cope and come to terms with what happened.
> Must say though I love EVERYTHING!! The help on the twirl skirts was awesome can't wait to try to make one of those!
> Congrats Froggy!! How awesome that is for your family!!
> Haven't sewn anything since Momma's Day so I guess I have to get back on track now.
> Hope everyone has an absolutely fantastic Memorial Day celebration.


I am sorry to hear that your family is in crisis. Prayers for you and yours.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other


Love the steps, they are so funny! The shirt looks great.



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



So much work, God bless you!

Anita~ sorry to hear about your FB account what a pain in the neck! 

Wyomningmomof6 ~ I love your Monsters dress, I have that fabric and I was wondering what to do with it. Do you have any objections if I case it for my Grandaughter?


----------



## cogero

cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



These are just fabulous.


----------



## scrap_heaven

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.




Okay totally inlove with this dress idea, can you tell me where did you get your pattern from?


----------



## aboveH20

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



What a great execution of the step sisters.  I keep seeing them on clothing on this board and think I'll have to add Park Fare to my list of must-dos for next time.



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



They look grand.  What a great variety of fabric you used.  I especially like the music staff, the flames and the doggies.  Lucky GKTW.


----------



## ivey_family

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



This dress is SO adorable!



aboveH20 said:


> The baby back carrier is great (I may have the same sheet set), but I really, really like your daughter on her stomach.  Can't remember what she was wearing  but the face is precious.



Aw, thank you!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> These are not for twins-two separate families although I have a friend whose daughter is having twin girls and I'm tempted to send them to her instead, lol.



Very cute!



teresajoy said:


> Your daughter is just TOOOO cute!!! I love her little outfit!!
> 
> Heather (froufrou by Heathersue) has a bunch of Star Wars designs, you might find something else you like there.



Thank you!  I will check out Heathersue's SW stuff!



Granna4679 said:


> Great job on the baby carrier.  But I must say....I really, really like the dress on your DD.  That huge bow in the back just makes the outfit.  Sooo cute!
> 
> And I wanted to comment on DigitalbyDesign.  Her designs are really good.  I have quite a few of them and they always stitch out really nice.  I don't have any advise on the other designer.  I haven't used any of hers.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## staceyhzoo

Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.  
My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.

My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.  
If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)

Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!


----------



## dianemom2

staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



I don't know about hand applique since I've never really done that.  Too bad you don't do machine applique.  Frou Frou by Heathersue has a really cute autism awareness puzzle piece Mickey.  I made one for my sister and her husband and their son.  My little nephew is autistic and he gets looks when he acts differently.  Hopefully somebody else can answer your question about using the puzzle piece fabric.


----------



## squirrel

staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



On the first page is a tutorial on how to hand applique.  It is very good and easy to follow, but I'm still new to it so I keep it on the computer and look at it while stitching the applique.

I would see if you can find some puzzle fabric.  That would probably be the easiest.  Then you can just cut out the Mickey Head shape and stitch it on.  I'm so new I have no idea what Pellon is.  I use tear away stabelizer as I got a good deal on it.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the Monsters Inc outfits and the Marie onesies!



Granna4679 said:


> Love the Monsters outfits.  How cute is that dress!!!  Where did you find the Monsters, Inc. fabric on the dress?
> 
> .



I found it on ebay-luckily I didn't pay an outrageous price!



RMAMom said:


> Wyomningmomof6 ~ I love your Monsters dress, I have that fabric and I was wondering what to do with it. Do you have any objections if I case it for my Grandaughter?



Case away!  I'm actually flattered-I don't think I've ever been cased before, lol.



scrap_heaven said:


> Okay totally inlove with this dress idea, can you tell me where did you get your pattern from?



It's the Simply Sweet by CarlaC-very versatile pattern!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

scrap_heaven said:


> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



I love those!  



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...




Wow!  You were busy!  Those are fantastic!  I was thinking about doing some pillowcases between Gives but I think I better get caught up around my house first!


----------



## smitty0705

squirrel said:


> I would see if you can find some puzzle fabric.  That would probably be the easiest.  Then you can just cut out the Mickey Head shape and stitch it on.



This is what I would suggest, too.  Good luck with it!


----------



## effervescent

PurpleEars said:


> Wow! The items you made for the Gives are amazing! The outfits for Alison look great too.



Thank you!  I'm grateful to have such a good outlet for my creativity.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



I love that!  The sisters would have a time with that at 1900PF.



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...




Wow!  They will appreciate those!


----------



## chellewashere

Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.


----------



## Fruto76

chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.



I'm so sorry about your loss. My prayers are with you and your family and of course his small children.


----------



## MommaGinger

Good Morning,

I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



I believe there are directions on the first page. Now I have done this is some time, but you need heat and bond lite. Take your pattern and draw it on the heat and bond. Peel the opposite side you've drawn on, off. (it's like a sandwich - a bond sandwiched inbetween a paper). Then press according to directions, the peice with the drawing on it. I think you let it cool, cut out your pattern and peel the back off. Lay it on your fabric, and heat it again. Then you'll do a satin stitch over the ends of your fabric. A satin stitch is a very close zig zag stitch. You might want to practice a little to get the width and closeness that you want. 

Does that help?


----------



## Meshell2002

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.





I'm pretty new to the board too! Everyone on here is helpful so if you have questions feel free to ask!


----------



## aimeeg

I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . .. 
























































WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!


----------



## PurpleEars

scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



That shirt is awesome. If that's ok with you, I may CASE the idea for our trip.



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



Wow! You have been busy. I really like the fabric choices.



staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



I would check to make sure your Pellon does not gum up the needle by practicing on a scrap piece of material first. You can then use a dense zig-zag stitch to stitch it on. If you are worried about it fraying after, you can always use fray check on the edges.



MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.



I just want to say welcome! Please feel free to ask questions as people here are very willing to help. I would recommend looking at the sewing patterns by CarlaC at youcanmakethis.com as she writes very good instructions.



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



I like them all - but I like the Star Wars one the best! Good job!


----------



## teresajoy

cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



These are wonderful!!! I love all your fabric choices!!! 



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.



I'm so very sorry. 



MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.



Do you have Carla's patterns? They are the best, especially for beginning sewers. I love her Portrait Peasant dress/ top and the Simply Sweet is extremely easy and versatile along with her Easy Fit Pants. If you have those three patterns, you can make just about anything. You can get them at http://www.youcanmakethis.com She is the CarlaC Scientific Seamstres. There was another site listed the other day that had her patterns on sale too, but I don't remember where it was right now. 



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



I LOVE the Princess Leia outfit!!! That yellow really makes it pop! and, the Rapunzel is adorable!! I love all of them!! Never too many pictures Aimee!


----------



## effervescent

chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



You have been super busy!  I'm not even sure which one I like the best, they're all so cute!


----------



## chellewashere

cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...


That is alot. How awesome. Kids are gonna love them!



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



This came out cute facing away from eachother



MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.


Like previous folks have said. You need to download some of CarlaC's patterns they are sewing lessons as well as patterns. She is so detailed and walks you thru step by step with so many pictures. Course then you get used to her designs and when you download a PDF from someone else you are lost and just putting it together the best way possible 



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



Beautiful as always!! Love them all.


----------



## chellewashere

Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads. 
First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.





Back kinda dont show it open


----------



## aboveH20

aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



Disboutiqueing means never having to say you're sorry.  <-- Ali McGraw

The dresses are beyond amazing.  I always hate to choose favorites, but I do love Elmo and the black and white Mickey.



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads.
> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back kinda dont show it open



Necessity is the mother of invention.  (I guess this is my day for oldie quotations.)  I love her rocker look.


----------



## perpetualplanner

My DM just informed me that she wants to give my niece a princess dress for her birthday - which is June 4th 

I know some of you have etsy stores but would anyone be able to produce or happen to have a dress available in a 2T?  If it's possible please PM me and I'll happily pass on the info to my mother.  Otherwise, she may be attempting a pillowcase dress herself.  She used to sew but hasn't in years.  I'm not even sure if she knows where her sewing machine is.

TIA


----------



## ivey_family

aimeeg said:


>



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Steamboat Minnie!  The red ruffles are terrific!

Your Steamboat Willie dress (in your sig) was what pushed me to join here!  All the Disboutiquers are wonderfully talented, but your designs blow.me.away!!    I'm working on a grown-up version inspired by that piece for myself!  Thank you for sharing all the eye candy!!!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

May I ask for some embroidery/applique supply help?

I will be borrowing my mom's embroidery machine for about two weeks.  I've used the machine before, but never for t-shirts.  For my current list of projects, I plan to embroider on t-shirts, polos and cotton.  I'd like to have all my supplies (shirts, stabilizer and thread) ready to go so I can maximize my time with the machine.  

So, here are my questions:

Thread

The Marathon brand seems very reasonable compared to what I can get at local retailers (Isacord, Floriani, RA).  Does it give comparable results to the pricier brands?  Poly or Rayon?  Any other preferred, well-priced sources?

Stabilizer

     T-Shirts - For best results, I should use a medium weight cut away (sticky or with adhesive spray) and a light weight dissolvable or iron away as a topper, right?

      As an alternative, has anyone had success with a layer (or two) of No Show Fusible Mesh and a med tear away floated underneath for t's?  If so, do you then actually hoop the t-shirt itself (as opposed to sticking it to hooped stabilizer)?

     Pique Polos - Are they pretty much the same as Ts for needed stabilizers?

     Cotton - Can I use No Show Mesh and tearaway here?

     Who has a good price for stabilizers?

Shirts

Any preferred sites for reasonably priced blanks?  What about brands to choose (or stay away from), especially for female cut shirts?

Thank you in advance for the help!!
Regards,
C.


----------



## Jajone

It's been a long, long time since I've visited this thread that I am not even sure anyone remembers me anymore. My kids are getting older and pretty much past the custom age, but I am adapting. We are planning a grand gathering right after Thanksgiving and I am wanting to make a few things. 

Can anyone tell me if Revrob is still around? She made the coolest "I believe in magic" shirts for us and now I need a few more. If not, please pm me if you can make them for me.





Does anyone know where I can get a free pattern for an over the shoulder travel purse like this
http://www.simplicity.com/p-5404-its-so-easy-bags.aspx?

Also, looking for an easy pattern to make an Indiana Jones satchel.

For those who may remember me, here's a pic of my last customs I made soooo long ago now. So good to be back!





And my very first custom...





Sorry this is such a long post. I am just excited to be back.


----------



## revrob

Jajone said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've visited this thread that I am not even sure anyone remembers me anymore. My kids are getting older and pretty much past the custom age, but I am adapting. We are planning a grand gathering right after Thanksgiving and I am wanting to make a few things.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Revrob is still around? She made the coolest "I believe in magic" shirts for us and now I need a few more. If not, please pm me if you can make them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a free pattern for an over the shoulder travel purse like this
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-5404-its-so-easy-bags.aspx?
> 
> Also, looking for an easy pattern to make an Indiana Jones satchel.
> 
> For those who may remember me, here's a pic of my last customs I made soooo long ago now. So good to be back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very first custom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is such a long post. I am just excited to be back.



HEY!  I remember you!  Cute customs - it's good to "see" you again!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



They are all great-I don't think I could pick a favorite.  Not too many pictures-I always love seeing your creations!



chellewashere said:


> Back kinda dont show it open



Love the first pic!



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.



I missed this-I'll be praying for your family.  I'm so sorry.



Jajone said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a free pattern for an over the shoulder travel purse like this
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-5404-its-so-easy-bags.aspx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very first custom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is such a long post. I am just excited to be back.



Great pictures!  Welcome back!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



I have been making up these shirts for years and just sold my first one on ETSY today!  It is easy to do and if you can hand applique you will be able to make this easy shirt.  Good luck.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.



I want to say welcome to you and glad to have you join us.


----------



## VBAndrea

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been lurking around this board for quite some time and have been so inspired by the beautiful clothing that I have seen.  I am trying to teach myself how to sew.  I got an inexpensive Brother machine and so far have made two skirts and a Tink quilt for my DD4.  We are taking my DD for her first trip to Disney in October and I would love to be able to make some Disney clothes for her for our trip.  I'm open for any tips, suggestions anything for a beginer sewer like myself.  So far I have been searching UTube for how to sew videos and following along as I can.  If I can figure out how to post a picture of what I made so far  I will try.  I look foward to learning as much as I can from you.  Thank you.


Welcome!  I agree with everyone else that YouCanMakeThis.com is the way to go for patterns, and Carla C has the easiest to follow instructions.  You can also find a lot of free on line tutorials, especially for skirts.



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads.
> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back kinda dont show it open


It turned out really cute!  Sorry the pattern gave you trouble -- I have never tried that pattern.



ivey_family said:


> May I ask for some embroidery/applique supply help?
> 
> I will be borrowing my mom's embroidery machine for about two weeks.  I've used the machine before, but never for t-shirts.  For my current list of projects, I plan to embroider on t-shirts, polos and cotton.  I'd like to have all my supplies (shirts, stabilizer and thread) ready to go so I can maximize my time with the machine.
> 
> So, here are my questions:
> 
> Thread
> 
> The Marathon brand seems very reasonable compared to what I can get at local retailers (Isacord, Floriani, RA).  Does it give comparable results to the pricier brands?  Poly or Rayon?  Any other preferred, well-priced sources?
> 
> Stabilizer
> 
> T-Shirts - For best results, I should use a medium weight cut away (sticky or with adhesive spray) and a light weight dissolvable or iron away as a topper, right?
> 
> As an alternative, has anyone had success with a layer (or two) of No Show Fusible Mesh and a med tear away floated underneath for t's?  If so, do you then actually hoop the t-shirt itself (as opposed to sticking it to hooped stabilizer)?
> 
> Pique Polos - Are they pretty much the same as Ts for needed stabilizers?
> 
> Cotton - Can I use No Show Mesh and tearaway here?
> 
> Who has a good price for stabilizers?
> 
> Shirts
> 
> Any preferred sites for reasonably priced blanks?  What about brands to choose (or stay away from), especially for female cut shirts?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!!
> Regards,
> C.


I can only help you with one or two questions.  First, I have only tried sulky and marathon threads on my machine.  Sulky breaks easily and Marathon has worked just fine and is inexpensive.  I got Marathon Rayon b/c that's what was recommended on here.

For t-shirts I have never hooped.  I use Floriani Medium Cut Away hooped and the spray adhesive and then pin my shirt to the stabilizer without hooping the shirt.  Then I add two pieces of Marathon tear away under the Floriani stabilizer.  The Marathon tear away is cheap.  The Floriani isn't as reasonable, but it gets soft after washing it.

For female cut shirts for my dd I've had good luck at Old Navy in the past (haven't checked this year but got her a bunch there last year at the end of the season) and Target.  For ladies I am not happy with Target's shirts -- I find they are poor quality and get holes in them easily.  

For boys boxy shirts I just go to Micahael's or ACMoore when they have a sale, and I have ordered from Jiffy for colors I can't find.  I have used both Gildan and Hanes brands, though I haven't had my machine long enough to tell you how the wear factor is on them.  

AIMEE ~ your quote disappeared.  You have been busy!!! Everything is great but the Steamboat Willie is my fav!


----------



## PurpleEars

chellewashere said:


> Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads.
> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back kinda dont show it open



Looking at the pictures, I wouldn't have known how much trouble you had with the pattern! I like her "attitude" look.


----------



## mphalens

I'm so bummed!  
I just finished making one of the bandana hats from YCMT and it's way too small for DS1 and way too big for DS2 

And since it's made with a bandana (22" square) resizing would be hard for DS1 and DS2 ...


So much for that project! Glad I didn't stock up on bandanas at Hobby Lobby like DS1 wanted me to! 

Next up is Easy Fits ... I have a QUESTION:

DS1 wears a boys 6 but has a tiny waist 23" and long legs 28" from waist to bottom of pants. 
DS2 wears 18-24 month pants but has a 16.5" waist and shorter legs. 

We're not going until November ... What sizes do you recommend I make for each of them?

TIA!


----------



## GlassSlippers

mphalens said:


> I'm so bummed!
> I just finished making one of the bandana hats from YCMT and it's way too small for DS1 and way too big for DS2
> 
> And since it's made with a bandana (22" square) resizing would be hard for DS1 and DS2 ...
> 
> 
> So much for that project! Glad I didn't stock up on bandanas at Hobby Lobby like DS1 wanted me to!
> 
> Next up is Easy Fits ... I have a QUESTION:
> 
> DS1 wears a boys 6 but has a tiny waist 23" and long legs 28" from waist to bottom of pants.
> DS2 wears 18-24 month pants but has a 16.5" waist and shorter legs.
> 
> We're not going until November ... What sizes do you recommend I make for each of them?
> 
> TIA!



Too bad about the hat! Perhaps by the time you go, DS2 will be able to wear it.

On the pants issue, I think I'd wait a while to make them. The kiddos could grow quite a bit between now and November and easy fits go together pretty fast. You could still make shirts ahead and just be ready to go with your supplies in September or October. Another option would be to make them, but hold off on hemming them until right before the trip. My experience with my own kids was that the waist didn't change that much, but height could make big jumps.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## micki1881

Hello everyone newbie here. Everyones projects are sooo cute. I have a question what embroidery software do you use. I have a brother innovis 900D.
Thank you Melissa


----------



## SallyfromDE

micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone newbie here. Everyones projects are sooo cute. I have a question what embroidery software do you use. I have a brother innovis 900D.
> Thank you Melissa



I have a Brother 780D. You'll find quite a few people have the 770 version.


----------



## mommymack

micki1881 said:


> Hello everyone newbie here. Everyones projects are sooo cute. I have a question what embroidery software do you use. I have a brother innovis 900D.
> Thank you Melissa



  I haven't posted any of my embroidery here yet, but I use Embird.  It is easy to buy the base software and then expand into things like digitizing and lettering if you need it.


----------



## effervescent

chellewashere said:


> Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads.
> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back kinda dont show it open



Great pics!  The shirt looks awesome, you can't tell you had any issues at all with it.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...so I am semi on line again!  (I am using the old computer down in the studio who has been reduced in life as a storage unit for all my embroidery designs...or at least half of them!)  It is extremly slow and doesn't really like the internet, so I didn't dare try to quote anything!  LOL

I love all the beautiful stuff I saw on here while I was on vacation.  I lurked, and even tried to respond once, but the hotel internet cut me off before it actually posted!

I have a  quick question for the embroiderers out there.  On one forum, they (professional embroiderers) talked about using Heat N Bond light on all their appliques.  They iron it on to the back of their fabrics used int he applique and then hit it with the iron after they are finished.  Supposed to keep it from looking yucky after washing.  Has anyone tried that on a t shirt?  I don't know why I haven't thought of this sooner...I really don't like the way things come out of the dryer.  I know a quick iron will make it look right...but I would love to not have to iron at all (lazy here!)


Nini


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> I have a  quick question for the embroiderers out there.  On one forum, they (professional embroiderers) talked about using Heat N Bond light on all their appliques.  They iron it on to the back of their fabrics used int he applique and then hit it with the iron after they are finished.  Supposed to keep it from looking yucky after washing.  Has anyone tried that on a t shirt?  I don't know why I haven't thought of this sooner...I really don't like the way things come out of the dryer.  I know a quick iron will make it look right...but I would love to not have to iron at all (lazy here!)
> 
> 
> Nini



That's what I used when I put Stitch on a shirt for my niece.  I haven't seen it on her since I made it.  I know my sister doesn't iron-she gave me hers!

I didn't even use a ball point needle when I did it, as some how I missed that or I didn't have time to get one.  I think my niece was sleeping over when I appliqued it to the shirt.

Called her and she said it looks fine to her.


----------



## jenshell75

G'day Disboutiquers, 

Well it's only 188 days now to we make that long flight to Orlando. YAYYYYY soooo excited.  

However that means it's time I got serious about sewing some clothes for my kids. I am new at sewing and have really only been making pillowcase style dresses. However I just purchased nearly all of Carla C's patterns at YCMT. So I will be sewing over the next few days and nights. However I really want a pattern for a 3 or 4 tier ruffle skirt and dress. Can anyone help me with an easy to read pattern???? I have purchased some cute but busy fabric so I think it would only suit a ruffle style. Any help would be appreciated. 

 

jenshell


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it


----------



## WyomingMomof6

jenshell75 said:


> G'day Disboutiquers,
> 
> Well it's only 188 days now to we make that long flight to Orlando. YAYYYYY soooo excited.
> 
> However that means it's time I got serious about sewing some clothes for my kids. I am new at sewing and have really only been making pillowcase style dresses. However I just purchased nearly all of Carla C's patterns at YCMT. So I will be sewing over the next few days and nights. However I really want a pattern for a 3 or 4 tier ruffle skirt and dress. Can anyone help me with an easy to read pattern???? I have purchased some cute but busy fabric so I think it would only suit a ruffle style. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> jenshell



Do you have Carla C's perfectly preppy skirt pattern?  The gathered skirt pattern should work.  I have only made the flouncy skirt which is super easy but the gathered skirt pattern is on my to-do list.


----------



## teresajoy

Jajone said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've visited this thread that I am not even sure anyone remembers me anymore. My kids are getting older and pretty much past the custom age, but I am adapting. We are planning a grand gathering right after Thanksgiving and I am wanting to make a few things.
> 
> And my very first custom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is such a long post. I am just excited to be back.



Welcome back!!!! Of course I remember you! Although, I was hoping you'd post the picture of Turtle at your counter again! 





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



1. Don't ever apologize for too many pictures, but I love to drool over all of your creations!
2. I admire you for getting so much done!!  I'm really terribly slow at creating anything, probably because my hands are full but mostly because I'm easily distracted 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



OMG!!  What a cute pie!!  I love your ruffle bubble too, I was debating on purchasing this pattern for my Annabella.  Does your baby seem to mind the tie in the back?  That was my hesitation, that she'd be un-tieing herself and going topless  I saw that embroidery design on Planet Applique too, and loved it!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!

First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...

Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...

the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)






The quilt completed






Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)






And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...






And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...

Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)






The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!! 






I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.  

Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!


----------



## cogero

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!



I love the quilt and I adore that bowling shirt. Great job. Definately casing that one.


----------



## GlassSlippers

So, I've already realized that the Simplicity instructions for attaching sleeves to a blouse are insane and I know how to do it properly instead. The placket instructions are OK and since I don't know an alternate method I'll go ahead and use them. They more or less make sense. The collar instructions, however, seem absurd, but I have no idea how to do this more easily. What do y'all do with collars? This is just a basic little blouse similar to a bowling or Hawaiian shirt.  I have to do two of these things so DD19 and I will match at Hollywood Studios in *Eighteen Days*!!! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks loads!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

While at Disney lst year, DS9 decided he wanted his room redecorated based on the pizzafari restaurant at Animal Kingdom.  I think I started working on a quilt for him in either December or January.  I haven't been in too big of a hurry on it, and as other projects come along, it will be pushed back in line a few days or weeks.

He wants the color scheme of orange and blue, with lots and lots of animals, with the zebra being his favorite.  I had searched for weeks for some sort of bedding to go with his theeme, and finally decided on a quilt ...since he is the only family memeber that I haven't made one for yet.

All was going pretty smoothly...until hubby decided to surprise him with a new bunk bed...it will be delivered tomorrow!!!  Somehow, within the next 24 hours, I have to finish one quilt, start a second one, paint a room, make window treatments...yup...SO not happening!

So I am making some modifications to the quilt idea.  I was appliqueing a total of 25 blocks with Heather Sue's animals to make up his quilt...now I am using only 15 with wide sashings of blue and orange to make up the right size.  As soon as Joann's opens, I am off to get the orange and blue fabric (along with some zebra) and attempt to get it finished tonight.  The long arm is nicely oiled and ready to go...

...so while everyone is enjoying thier Memorial Day vacation....I will be slaving away to make my little boy happy!  Oh the things we do for our kids!


Nini


----------



## cogero

oh Nini I bet it will be gorgeous. Can't wait to see a picture.

It is storming here right now. We skipped Spring and went to summer. It went from th 40s -50s and rain to 80-85 and now I have a bit of a cold. UGH.

Today DD and I are going thru fabric and coordinating fabrics and putting it in large ziplocs so I can start doing outfits for our trip in August.

She has also said she will re-wear some for December if I can do some new shirts and a new Christmas themed skirt so I need to think about that also.

I also had an idea for a small quilt for her Birthday so I need to play that in my head a bit since I have never really done a quilt.

I haven't been near my sewing machine in a week but I need to finish organizing since I started moving things around in the basement. I should spend some time down there especially since it is nice and cool down there.

Oh and I found a sweet deal for a used Brother Duetta on Ebay and it arrives this week. I can't believe the deal I got and that DH said to go ahead and get it.


----------



## DMGeurts

We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!  



billwendy said:


> I really want to make a Rapunzel dress as well!! I hope Carla does a tutorial real soon!!!
> 
> Teresa - how wonderful of your girls! That is just so caring and kind - I'd be proud too!!
> 
> I finally have something to post!! We are going to the beach for Memorial Day weekend plus a few bonus days, so I made the kids some patriotic wear! My 17 yo nephew asked me what I was making and when I told him M and M shirts he said he wanted one too!!! lol!!! This was my first time making raggie flip flops (love the old navy buck sale!).
> 
> M and M fabric made into shorts for the 3 kids with applique shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Audrey Ruffle skirts for the girls with raggie flip flops to match!



I love this!  I just love the Audrey ruffle skirt - so this is just adorable!  



Jaylin said:


> Well we returned from our trip on Saturday.  I saw a handful of kids in customs, a few that I recognized from etsy.  I finally have some pictures to share.  Be warned, picture overload ahead!!!!
> 
> I somehow managed to get everything done that I wanted to make.  Next year all 3 girls will be going so I'd better start planning my outfits now!
> 
> Here's our first day at AK.  EE is the kids favorite ride.  I loved how these turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day at fantasmic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next day at Epcot...These outfits were the ones we got the most compliments all week.  The CMs at test track were going crazy over them.  We even got a "free ride" because the CM incharged loved them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of them standing.....all the good shots are on my photopass!



Love these!  The test track outfits are just so unique - great job!  



teresajoy said:


> Speaking of things only fellow Disboutiquers can understand, I think those of you who use your dining room table to sew on will understand what sort of terror this phrase (spoken by my husband to our daughters) struck in my heart yesterday:
> 
> *"Clear the table for dinner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right in the middle of two sewing projects too!
> 
> We ate outside on the picnic table instead.



Oh yes... I hear that all too much.  HOpefully, someday, my sewing room will be done...  



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I am new to this site and how completely fallen in love with everyone's beautiful creations!!  You are all so very talented!!  You have inspired me to pick up sewing again!  I haven't sewed anything since highschool, so it will quite the experience!!  My daughter is very excited for mommy to make her a dress, so hopefully it will turn out!!  Thanks to all of you for bringing me back to this hobby!!



Welcome - I can't wait to see what you create!

And to whoever did that beautiful heirloom dress with the smocking...    Simply lovely!

As for the rest of you... TMTQ - it's all fabulous.  HOpefully I'll get to a couple more pages this afternoon.

I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> oh Nini I bet it will be gorgeous. Can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> It is storming here right now. We skipped Spring and went to summer. It went from th 40s -50s and rain to 80-85 and now I have a bit of a cold. UGH.
> 
> Today DD and I are going thru fabric and coordinating fabrics and putting it in large ziplocs so I can start doing outfits for our trip in August.
> 
> She has also said she will re-wear some for December if I can do some new shirts and a new Christmas themed skirt so I need to think about that also.
> 
> I also had an idea for a small quilt for her Birthday so I need to play that in my head a bit since I have never really done a quilt.
> 
> I haven't been near my sewing machine in a week but I need to finish organizing since I started moving things around in the basement. I should spend some time down there especially since it is nice and cool down there.
> 
> Oh and I found a sweet deal for a used Brother Duetta on Ebay and it arrives this week. I can't believe the deal I got and that DH said to go ahead and get it.



I think you are going to love the Duetta!  It is very similar to my Babylock but it is a couple of models newer/nicer.  Lucky you!  Enjoy it!


----------



## effervescent

jenshell75 said:


> G'day Disboutiquers,
> 
> Well it's only 188 days now to we make that long flight to Orlando. YAYYYYY soooo excited.
> 
> However that means it's time I got serious about sewing some clothes for my kids. I am new at sewing and have really only been making pillowcase style dresses. However I just purchased nearly all of Carla C's patterns at YCMT. So I will be sewing over the next few days and nights. However I really want a pattern for a 3 or 4 tier ruffle skirt and dress. Can anyone help me with an easy to read pattern???? I have purchased some cute but busy fabric so I think it would only suit a ruffle style. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> jenshell



CarlaC's Portrait Peasant has a rhumba dress option, not sure if that's close enough to what you're looking for.




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



Adorable!




Diz-Mommy said:


>



The quilt is gorgeous!  I love McQueen too, I might have to case that.  My little guy would go nuts over it.  



DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!
> 
> I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.
> 
> D~



I'm glad you had a good time, but sorry you ended up sick.  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!


I am sure the teacher is going to treasure that lovely quilt for a life time.  You are so kind to do something so personal for her.

I have made every mistake possible with the bowling shirt and feel your frustration, but when I slowed down and got it right the shirts are great.  I love the design of this one with the Lightening on it.  It came out perfect.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Is it true?  I heard on the rumor mill that Carla C. is working on a new pattern?


----------



## jenshell75

OHHHHHHH that red white and blue Audrey Ruffle skirt looks great, just what i was looking for. 

effervescent - Thanks for the rhumba skirt, I noticed that tonight, I might even give that a go. 

Many thanks to everyone for their help. 

This is the fabric I purchased .






I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jenshell75 said:


> OHHHHHHH that red white and blue Audrey Ruffle skirt looks great, just what i was looking for.
> 
> effervescent - Thanks for the rhumba skirt, I noticed that tonight, I might even give that a go.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for their help.
> 
> This is the fabric I purchased .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.



I like this fabric, where did you get it?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

GlassSlippers said:


> So, I've already realized that the Simplicity instructions for attaching sleeves to a blouse are insane and I know how to do it properly instead. The placket instructions are OK and since I don't know an alternate method I'll go ahead and use them. They more or less make sense. The collar instructions, however, seem absurd, but I have no idea how to do this more easily. What do y'all do with collars? This is just a basic little blouse similar to a bowling or Hawaiian shirt.  I have to do two of these things so DD19 and I will match at Hollywood Studios in *Eighteen Days*!!! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks loads!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Lori, I don't follow the instructions on the commercial patterns for collar but use the method by Carla instead.  It works the same and comes out wonderful.  I have yet to understand the clip it here then sew method but I did take apart a few commercial disney shirts that had the collar in that way.


----------



## jenshell75

SallyfromDE said:


> I like this fabric, where did you get it?



I purchased this fabric at a fabric shop in Sydney Australia called Spotlight, they don't have a huge range but this was kinda cute, it came in red and blue as well.  It was only $6.00 AU per  meter so not bad at all


----------



## aboveH20

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



I love it.  The "ruffled butt" is great.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!



You're right about the teacher treasuring the quilt.  It turned out perfectly.

Great job on the bowling shirt.  I love the combination of fabrics and the design on the back.



NiniMorris said:


> He wants the color scheme of orange and blue, with lots and lots of animals, with the zebra being his favorite.  I had searched for weeks for some sort of bedding to go with his theeme, and finally decided on a quilt ...since he is the only family memeber that I haven't made one for yet.
> 
> All was going pretty smoothly...until hubby decided to surprise him with a new bunk bed...it will be delivered tomorrow!!!  Somehow, within the next 24 hours, I have to finish one quilt, start a second one, paint a room, make window treatments...yup...SO not happening!
> 
> So I am making some modifications to the quilt idea.  I was appliqueing a total of 25 blocks with Heather Sue's animals to make up his quilt...now I am using only 15 with wide sashings of blue and orange to make up the right size.  As soon as Joann's opens, I am off to get the orange and blue fabric (along with some zebra) and attempt to get it finished tonight.  The long arm is nicely oiled and ready to go...
> 
> ...so while everyone is enjoying thier Memorial Day vacation....I will be slaving away to make my little boy happy!  Oh the things we do for our kids!
> 
> 
> Nini



It's going to be amazing, although I don't envy you the day you'll have today.  My college colors were blue and orange, so let me know if you need any Syracuse memorabilia. 



DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!
> 
> HOpefully, someday, my sewing room will be done...
> 
> I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.
> 
> D~



Isn't is amazing how you get on a plane, go for a ride and wake up in a foreign country.  I remember the first time I went to Ireland and it seemed unreal that you leave New York, get shot through a (figurative) tunnel, and land in Europe.  Glad you had a good time.

Way back I promised to post photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  I don't want to be in competition with your sewing studio, so maybe I'll get on that. Mine will look like "before" and yours will look like "after."  



jenshell75 said:


> This is the fabric I purchased .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.



I really like the middle fabric.  I can't wait to see the finished skirt.

"Happy" Memorial Day to all.  We're going to a service at Saratoga National Cemetery where my father-in-law and mother-in-law are buried.


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it true?  I heard on the rumor mill that Carla C. is working on a new pattern?



Oh how exciting!!! I am finishing a Jamie and a Marissa today. I am so in love with this pattern, the dress just goes together effortlessly. I can't wait to see what she comes up with next.


----------



## VBAndrea

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it


I love the ruffle bubble!  It's adorable -- and you dd is so cute too!  That will work great for all the summer holidays -- don't forget Flag Day -- June 14!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!


The quilt is awesome!  What a great gift for the teacher!  
And I adore your Bowling Shirt especially b/c it reminds me of the ones I made with the same fabric trimming the sleeves.  Except I just hand appliqued a lightning bolt b/c I didn't have an embroidery machine yet.  The applique of Heather's looks way fabulous!!!!  My ds is 9 and still loves his Cars shirt so hopefully your ds will fit into his for some time.



GlassSlippers said:


> So, I've already realized that the Simplicity instructions for attaching sleeves to a blouse are insane and I know how to do it properly instead. The placket instructions are OK and since I don't know an alternate method I'll go ahead and use them. They more or less make sense. The collar instructions, however, seem absurd, but I have no idea how to do this more easily. What do y'all do with collars? This is just a basic little blouse similar to a bowling or Hawaiian shirt.  I have to do two of these things so DD19 and I will match at Hollywood Studios in *Eighteen Days*!!! Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks loads!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I would try the method Carla uses on the bowling shirt -- great for both sleeves and collars.



NiniMorris said:


> While at Disney lst year, DS9 decided he wanted his room redecorated based on the pizzafari restaurant at Animal Kingdom.  I think I started working on a quilt for him in either December or January.  I haven't been in too big of a hurry on it, and as other projects come along, it will be pushed back in line a few days or weeks.
> 
> He wants the color scheme of orange and blue, with lots and lots of animals, with the zebra being his favorite.  I had searched for weeks for some sort of bedding to go with his theeme, and finally decided on a quilt ...since he is the only family memeber that I haven't made one for yet.
> 
> All was going pretty smoothly...until hubby decided to surprise him with a new bunk bed...it will be delivered tomorrow!!!  Somehow, within the next 24 hours, I have to finish one quilt, start a second one, paint a room, make window treatments...yup...SO not happening!
> 
> So I am making some modifications to the quilt idea.  I was appliqueing a total of 25 blocks with Heather Sue's animals to make up his quilt...now I am using only 15 with wide sashings of blue and orange to make up the right size.  As soon as Joann's opens, I am off to get the orange and blue fabric (along with some zebra) and attempt to get it finished tonight.  The long arm is nicely oiled and ready to go...
> 
> ...so while everyone is enjoying thier Memorial Day vacation....I will be slaving away to make my little boy happy!  Oh the things we do for our kids!
> 
> 
> Nini


I can't wait to see the finished product -- it sounds like it will be really cool.  I just had to comment on the "things we do for our kids" as I made my ds two shirts to pick from for his fishing trip today and got up at 4am to finish dd's matching appliqued t-shirt so she could wear hers fishing today as well.  DD picked the shirt that wasn't as elaborate b/c he really wanted to wear the more detailed one to school tomorrow.  Little does he know I appliqued him a shark t as well.



DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!
> 
> I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.
> 
> D~



Welcome home!  Sorry you are under the weather but glad you feel OK otherwise.  I can't wait to see pics from the trip so please share some with us.

BTW, wanted to mention to you that if you get an embroidery machine the 15" counter will not cut it.  I have mine on my 24" counter and have my regular machine and serger on my 15" sewing desk/table.


jenshell75 said:


> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.


That fabric is wonderful!  I love the idea of making your dd an outfit for the plane ride!


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!



I'm sure the teacher will cherish that quilt forever! What a wonderful thing for you to do for her! 

I love your son's shirt!!! That turned out so cute!! And your little guy is adorable! 



NiniMorris said:


> While at Disney lst year, DS9 decided he wanted his room redecorated based on the pizzafari restaurant at Animal Kingdom.  I think I started working on a quilt for him in either December or January.  I haven't been in too big of a hurry on it, and as other projects come along, it will be pushed back in line a few days or weeks.
> 
> He wants the color scheme of orange and blue, with lots and lots of animals, with the zebra being his favorite.  I had searched for weeks for some sort of bedding to go with his theeme, and finally decided on a quilt ...since he is the only family memeber that I haven't made one for yet.
> 
> All was going pretty smoothly...until hubby decided to surprise him with a new bunk bed...it will be delivered tomorrow!!!  Somehow, within the next 24 hours, I have to finish one quilt, start a second one, paint a room, make window treatments...yup...SO not happening!
> 
> So I am making some modifications to the quilt idea.  I was appliqueing a total of 25 blocks with Heather Sue's animals to make up his quilt...now I am using only 15 with wide sashings of blue and orange to make up the right size.  As soon as Joann's opens, I am off to get the orange and blue fabric (along with some zebra) and attempt to get it finished tonight.  The long arm is nicely oiled and ready to go...
> 
> ...so while everyone is enjoying thier Memorial Day vacation....I will be slaving away to make my little boy happy!  Oh the things we do for our kids!
> 
> 
> Nini



What a wonderful Mommy! 


DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!
> 
> 
> D~



Welcome home!!! Rest up and get feeling better!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it true?  I heard on the rumor mill that Carla C. is working on a new pattern?



Yes, that is true! 



jenshell75 said:


> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.



I love those fabrics!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!

Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
















Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



I've done this, and Kirsta has never complained about it being too hot. I guess it actually fluffs the outfit out from them.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Welcome home!  Sorry you are under the weather but glad you feel OK otherwise.  I can't wait to see pics from the trip so please share some with us.
> 
> BTW, wanted to mention to you that if you get an embroidery machine the 15" counter will not cut it.  I have mine on my 24" counter and have my regular machine and serger on my 15" sewing desk/table.



Thanks for letting me know about the counter.    It's only one side of the "u" shaped counter that's 16"... the rest are the standard 24" - will it fit on there OK?

I am slowly working on photos to share.  DH is insisting that I lay down for a nap today and "rest my voice"...  I don't feel horrible - I just can't speak.  ANd it doesn't help that every time I do say something, they all ask me to repeat myself - so I have to say everything twice.  LOL



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



These are so cute!!  I just love the apron dresses!  

D~


----------



## miprender

Went up to Maine for the Holiday weekend so I fell behind. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's some things I did recently for a Big Give.



Love everything especially the Monster Inc Dress!



VBAndrea said:


>



Glad to see you are enjoying your machine. DD just went to a bday party last week at a horse farm and wants a horse now



ivey_family said:


> C.



Love the carrier. Hands free is always good



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Love it!



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I love how you faced them apart. They do look like they are pouting!




cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



WOW you did an amazing job.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. It was just a shock since he left behind my 2 small nieces and nephew.



 So sorry.



aimeeg said:


> I



Saw these on FB but just wanted to comment that I love them all.



chellewashere said:


> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.



Love the rocker attitude



Jajone said:


> Also, looking for an easy pattern to make an Indiana Jones satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very first custom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is such a long post. I am just excited to be back.



Love the customs. As for Indiana Jones bag, my mom made some for my boys but she just kind of winged it. She bought the fake leather from Joannes and the boys love it. They put all sorts of rocks and sticks in it.



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Such a cutie.



Diz-Mommy said:


> The quilt completed



What a sweet gift and love the bowling shirt!



DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!
> 
> I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.
> 
> D~



Welcome home and get some rest.



jenshell75 said:


> This is the fabric I purchased .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.



Love that fabric. That would be such a cute skirt for the plane ride.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!



Love those dresses and the aprons on them.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I haven't been near my sewing machine in a week but I need to finish organizing since I started moving things around in the basement. I should spend some time down there especially since it is nice and cool down there.
> 
> Oh and I found a sweet deal for a used Brother Duetta on Ebay and it arrives this week. I can't believe the deal I got and that DH said to go ahead and get it.



OMG, you are going to love your new machine.  Don't forget to post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## scrap_heaven

aimeeg said:


>



Seriously love your work, but what pattern do you use for the Star Wars skirt?



PurpleEars said:


> That shirt is awesome. If that's ok with you, I may CASE the idea for our trip.



You can absolutely CASE my idea!


----------



## Jajone

Is there still a fabric swap somewhere?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MyDisneyTrio said:


> That is absolutely adoreable!
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> What a sweet thing to do for the teacher-I'm sure it will be very special to her.
> 
> I LOVE that bowling shirt.  I think I'm about the third person to ask but would you mind if I cased that?
> 
> 
> 
> jenshell75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fabric is great-can't wait to see what you do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adoreable-girls and dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

My quilt saga continues.  

My vision was to have the animal blocks with orange and blue sashings...kinda checkerboard like.  My son's vision was to have them in a row.  So he won.  I am not 100% happy with the look, but since I get to redo the whole thing for the bottom bunk, I'll make that one the way I want, since you will see it more than the one on top!

But, then I didn't buy enough backing at Joann's, so I can't finish the quilt until pay day...so I guess he will use it as a bedspread for the first few days.

I am sitting her at my roll top desk, with a  dinosaur of a monitor hooked up to my laptop so I can access the internet. (my studio desk top is not happy with me for hooking it to the internet and has gone on strike!)  The monitor will not fit on my desk anywhere except beside me.  What a strange way of getting on the computer!

Dorine, I lost my voice the day we left for the beach.It finally came back on our second day home.  Now my allergies are getting the best of me.  My kids really loved the quieter me...

So much pretty stuff on here...I really want to quote, but I am still scared to...(such a wimp!)

I am down to something like 116 days until we go to Disney...I have to get busy!


Nini


----------



## jcmcracken

Hi!  First time poster here.  I've been reading this thread for awhile and it's totally inspired me to sew again (meaning, the first time in 20+ years since home ec)  I'm trying to start slow and decided to make the Carla C easy fit pants for my kids.  I took my kids measurements and determined (I think) the right size for them but when I cut out the pattern it looks like the crotch will hit them really low.  I know I need to allow for casing in the waist and that some of the fabric will be taken up once they're on.  I guess my question is "Is the crotch naturally low on these pants anyway?"  Also, I'm trying to make them into shorts but I can't seem to figure out how long to make them so that the hem isn't in the crotch.  Real newbie questions but any help would be appreciated.  
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Colleen27

jcmcracken said:


> Hi!  First time poster here.  I've been reading this thread for awhile and it's totally inspired me to sew again (meaning, the first time in 20+ years since home ec)  I'm trying to start slow and decided to make the Carla C easy fit pants for my kids.  I took my kids measurements and determined (I think) the right size for them but when I cut out the pattern it looks like the crotch will hit them really low.  I know I need to allow for casing in the waist and that some of the fabric will be taken up once they're on.  I guess my question is "Is the crotch naturally low on these pants anyway?"  Also, I'm trying to make them into shorts but I can't seem to figure out how long to make them so that the hem isn't in the crotch.  Real newbie questions but any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jen



I don't think the crotch is especially low making the pattern unaltered. At least I haven't noticed that it is on my girls, and they're actually running around in Easy Fits today. 

As far as making them as shorts I just use a narrower second fold, 3/4" instead of the 2.5" on the pattern template, and adjust the length at cutting accordingly. Then I run the hem stitching 1/2" from the bottom edge for a more standard/store-bought-looking hem width.


----------



## jessica52877

jcmcracken said:


> Hi!  First time poster here.  I've been reading this thread for awhile and it's totally inspired me to sew again (meaning, the first time in 20+ years since home ec)  I'm trying to start slow and decided to make the Carla C easy fit pants for my kids.  I took my kids measurements and determined (I think) the right size for them but when I cut out the pattern it looks like the crotch will hit them really low.  I know I need to allow for casing in the waist and that some of the fabric will be taken up once they're on.  I guess my question is "Is the crotch naturally low on these pants anyway?"  Also, I'm trying to make them into shorts but I can't seem to figure out how long to make them so that the hem isn't in the crotch.  Real newbie questions but any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jen



I don't find the crotch that long once on but it looks like it when making it. Remember that the kids bottoms will take up more room in that area. As far as shorts go, for girls or little boys (smaller sizes) I always feel like I am barely out of the crotch area. I tend to make the boys board shorts most of the time (longer) because it makes me feel better. Even a girls size 6 shorts I am barely out of the crotch. 



mphalens said:


> I'm so bummed!
> I just finished making one of the bandana hats from YCMT and it's way too small for DS1 and way too big for DS2
> 
> And since it's made with a bandana (22" square) resizing would be hard for DS1 and DS2 ...
> 
> 
> So much for that project! Glad I didn't stock up on bandanas at Hobby Lobby like DS1 wanted me to!
> 
> Next up is Easy Fits ... I have a QUESTION:
> 
> DS1 wears a boys 6 but has a tiny waist 23" and long legs 28" from waist to bottom of pants.
> DS2 wears 18-24 month pants but has a 16.5" waist and shorter legs.
> 
> We're not going until November ... What sizes do you recommend I make for each of them?
> 
> TIA!



The easy fits are extremely forgiving size wise. I think I still use a size 6 for my son who is 8 1/2 and I would normally buy him a size 8 or 10. I just have never printed a new one. I would probably go with a 5 or 6 (for some reason I tend to go down a size on the easy fits) for your older son and 1 or 2 for your youngest. They'll fit no matter what, no worries! My son has worn the same easy fits since Wall E was released! They just get a bit shorter each year.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Diz-Mommy said:


> OMG!!  What a cute pie!!  I love your ruffle bubble too, I was debating on purchasing this pattern for my Annabella.  Does your baby seem to mind the tie in the back?  That was my hesitation, that she'd be un-tieing herself and going topless  I saw that embroidery design on Planet Applique too, and loved it!



She doesn't seem to mind the tie one bit. What she doesn't like is hair bows. She won't leave anything in her hair at all. Drives me nuts because after two boys I want to doll her up and put bows in her hair lol!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I just finished a cinderella dress for my daughter.  It was priceless!  She was sooo excited to see it!  It was like Christmas morning!!  I am so hooked now!!  Can't wait to make the next one!


----------



## mphalens

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I just finished a cinderella dress for my daughter.  It was priceless!  She was sooo excited to see it!  It was like Christmas morning!!  I am so hooked now!!  Can't wait to make the next one!



PICTURES NEEDED   Just sayin'


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I am loving browsing through everyone's work!!  It is all so beautfiul and very inspiring!!  Absolutely adore the black and white minnie dress!!  My daughter loves the Monster's Inc dress!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

QUESTION

I am curious to know if anyone on here has made a Jedi robe?  I made an attempt to make one but am finding it isn't flowing well nor full enough.  Any suggestions on what type of fabric to use or a pattern to follow?  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## AnnNan

I vaguely remember that someone mentioned working with insulated fabric...not sure tho....

If you have, did it work, was it hard to work with, was it easy to find?  

Appreciate any input!


----------



## mphalens

OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone on here has made a Jedi robe?  I made an attempt to make one but am finding it isn't flowing well nor full enough.  Any suggestions on what type of fabric to use or a pattern to follow?  Thanks so much for your help!!



My Mom made my boys Jedi Robes last winter ... she MIGHT still have the pattern ... I can ask her tomorrow 

But I found a material at Hancock Fabrics in the "Bargin" section for $1.99 a yard last year that was the same as the Jedi Mickey robes they sell at HS.  

As far as the cut of the robe, the sleeves are WIDE ... and bell at the bottom ... and the tricky part (if I remember correctly) was that the sleeve and the body of the robe are all one piece (I think the seam is at the shoulder and down the top of the arm?  The robes are in NC right now and I'm in RI  ) ... Sorry - I'm really no help tonight!  But I can ask her tomorrow (we're at my parents house) and see if she remembers!!!!


----------



## jcmcracken

> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find the crotch that long once on but it looks like it when making it. Remember that the kids bottoms will take up more room in that area. As far as shorts go, for girls or little boys (smaller sizes) I always feel like I am barely out of the crotch area. I tend to make the boys board shorts most of the time (longer) because it makes me feel better. Even a girls size 6 shorts I am barely out of the crotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find the crotch that long once on but it looks like it when making it. Remember that the kids bottoms will take up more room in that area. As far as shorts go, for girls or little boys (smaller sizes) I always feel like I am barely out of the crotch area. I tend to make the boys board shorts most of the time (longer) because it makes me feel better. Even a girls size 6 shorts I am barely out of the crotch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies!  I'm just going to jump in with both feet and have a good time. I'm overthinking this I guess but I still have visions of my 8th grade Home Ec teacher standing over my shoulder giving me disapproving looks. (Probably why I haven't sewn in so long!)  You gals are great!
Click to expand...


----------



## dianemom2

AnnNan said:


> I vaguely remember that someone mentioned working with insulated fabric...not sure tho....
> 
> If you have, did it work, was it hard to work with, was it easy to find?
> 
> Appreciate any input!



I have worked with insul-brite before.  It is pretty much like any other interfacing but a thicker.  I found it pretty easy to use.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I have worked with insul-brite before.  It is pretty much like any other interfacing but a thicker.  I found it pretty easy to use.



I have some insul-brite waiting for me to make a new ironing board cover for the sewing room...  I am excited to get working on it.  

D~


----------



## belle41379

Wow!! Offline for a few days and the thread has multiple pages I missed!  Everything looks amazing!! I'll have to come back when I'm not on my iPad so I can easily comment on things. 

Quick question.  I'm getting ready to attempt my first hand appliqué.  I read the awesome tutorial.  I'm still nervous about it, since I don't have an embroidery machine.  I noticed on Etsy some people sell iron on appliqué.  Can I make an appliqué without putting it onto the shirt?  I'm nervous I'll mess up the stitching, and ruin the shirt.  Also, what type/brand of shirt works best?  

I'll have o post a pic of my third custom dress.  DD wore it this weekend and got tons of compliments.  It really made Mommy feel good.


----------



## Meshell2002

scrap_heaven said:


> Seriously love your work, but what pattern do you use for the *Star Wars skirt*?



I would love to know too!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I just finished a cinderella dress for my daughter.  It was priceless!  She was sooo excited to see it!  It was like Christmas morning!!  I am so hooked now!!  Can't wait to make the next one!



 need pics!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone on here has made a Jedi robe?  I made an attempt to make one but am finding it isn't flowing well nor full enough.  Any suggestions on what type of fabric to use or a pattern to follow?  Thanks so much for your help!!








I used this tutorial Jedi Robe tutorial...u can make any size as long as you have the persons measurements.

I used flannel for my son's robe.....it  was very heavy and didn't really "flow" If I remade the robe I would probably use polyester suiting, as its cheap but would hang better.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I have some insul-brite waiting for me to make a new ironing board cover for the sewing room...  I am excited to get working on it.
> 
> D~



I used it to line coffee cup cosies (spelling????) that I gave along with a bag of coffee.  That was my gift for all the teachers, scout leaders, religious school teachers, etc back during the holidays.  They all loved it.

I  have some left over.  I have been thinking of making pot  holders/oven mitts with some of it and some of the leftover fabric from my kitchen valances.

But today I have to get to work on the baby bubble romper for dd's teacher.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Thanks so  much for this info on the Jedi robe!!  Your son's robe turned out awesome!!  My son would love it!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I will get pictures of my daugther's dress and post them later!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

mphalens said:


> My Mom made my boys Jedi Robes last winter ... she MIGHT still have the pattern ... I can ask her tomorrow
> 
> But I found a material at Hancock Fabrics in the "Bargin" section for $1.99 a yard last year that was the same as the Jedi Mickey robes they sell at HS.
> 
> As far as the cut of the robe, the sleeves are WIDE ... and bell at the bottom ... and the tricky part (if I remember correctly) was that the sleeve and the body of the robe are all one piece (I think the seam is at the shoulder and down the top of the arm?  The robes are in NC right now and I'm in RI  ) ... Sorry - I'm really no help tonight!  But I can ask her tomorrow (we're at my parents house) and see if she remembers!!!!



Thanks for this info!!  I heard somewhere that someone used a karate costume pattern and converted it to a Jedi outfit.  I wonder if that would work too?  Hmmm. . . .


----------



## chellewashere

aboveH20 said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention.  (I guess this is my day for oldie quotations.)  I love her rocker look.


LOL aint that the truth!! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love the first pic!
> I missed this-I'll be praying for your family.  I'm so sorry.


thank you 
Yeah that is my favorite picture now too...she wants a copy for her room.



VBAndrea said:


> It turned out really cute!  Sorry the pattern gave you trouble -- I have never tried that pattern.


It was late and my mind was fried, but nothing a little ribbon cant hide



PurpleEars said:


> Looking at the pictures, I wouldn't have known how much trouble you had with the pattern! I like her "attitude" look.


Thank you!! Shes hardcore 



effervescent said:


> Great pics!  The shirt looks awesome, you can't tell you had any issues at all with it.



Thank you so much.


MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it


Way too adorable.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!


Fantastic love the hidden butterflies. So glad my nephew wasnt here when I was looking or he would want the shirt. Great job!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



The aprons are adorable.


----------



## chellewashere

miprender said:


> Love the rocker attitude



Thank you, she thinks shes Lita Ford


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!  And it was a lot of fun!    I am slowly trying to catch up on the thread.    I must say, now that we are back - I have a HUGE, HUGE itch to get back to WDW...  LOL  Hopefully soon I can talk dh into it.  I'll post a few pictures when I have time.  I just wanted to say hi!
> D~



Welcome home. Cant wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## queenvickitoria

Question:
So I just bought the Portrait Peasant pattern from YCMT and I'm going to make a a top for my niece.  I want it to be long so that it goes past her hips but not so long that it looks like I tried to make a dress and made it too short.  (I would just hold it up to my niece but she lives in South Dakota and I'm down here in Missouri!)  
So my question: does anybody have a picture or two of the top (they call it the elongated bodice) cut on the third cutting line modeled on a kid?  I just want to see where the hem hits them.
I know there are measurements given on the pattern, but I'm more of a visual person.  Thanks a bunch!!
Vicki


----------



## Granna4679

Finally opened a new FB account.  FB didn't seem to want to help me with the old acct. being hacked.  If any of you were my friends and I haven't already added you back in, please send me a friend request.  They are only letting me add 20 or so per day.  Weird.

I went up to my DDs this week and helped her decorate her new apartment and start on the baby room.  She is doing all ducks and it is turning out so cute.  I am making the curtains and bedding so we did just the basics and decorated the walls.  Can't wait to see the completed project.  It is going to be really cute.  Since her husband was deployed last week, she is really missing him, so it was fun and productive and got her mind off of him being gone for a bit.



scrap_heaven said:


> Finished this super cute ugly step sister shirt for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them so they are huffy and facing away from each other



Love the shirt!!  Sooo adorable that they aren't facing each other.



cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



That is great of you to do these.  



staceyhzoo said:


> Let me start by saying I love all the beautiful work you ladies do.  I am very new to sewing and have been following for a while.  We have a while before our DW trip and I am wanting to make some tshirts for us.
> My dd has Aspergers and stays in stroller for most of the busy parts of the day for multiple reasons.  She also has an occasional meltdown and we get stared at a lot.
> 
> My 'idea' is to cut a Mickey silouette out of the puzzle fabric and applique it onto a tshirt.  I have no idea how to do this.  I have looked and see that some do a patch and then sew that on.
> If I just cut the Mickey and use pellon can I just sew around it.  Will it fray.  I've never used pellon and not top stitched it.  What stitch do I use?  I have a Brother with 10 or so stitch designs.  I am saving for a new machine but can't decide if I need a serger and/or embroidery too.  (sorry tangent)
> 
> Thanks for the help. I hope I'm good enough to join in and show my stuff sooner rather than later!



If you already have the puzzle fabric (which I am understanding your post to say)...then you can just back it with heat and bond lite, cut out the shape of the mickey head, peel off the backing and place on shirt.  Iron over the top of the applique to reheat and set it to the shirt.  Then satin stitch around the head (I set my satin stitch setting to .3 to get the denseness of the stitch and the width to 2.5 on most things).  Hope this helps.



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



Aimee - all of your stuff is gorgeous.  I can't pick a favorite.



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to post a quick picture on my way out to a Memorial Day party. Since my DD knows that rock and rollers are going to be there ~ (Always have live bands at my friends house) she decided she didnt want r/w/b she had to have a new rocker outfit. So last night and this AM I was trying to get together this Emma swing top and bow. Lets just say the top looks like no other one. I couldnt figure out the top for the life of me so I just rigged it together and then put on ric rac to cover the big mistakes. the buttons on the back are cute pirate heads.
> First is my favorite...love her rock and roll attitude.



Such a cute picture!!  You did a great job.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



OMG....this is the cutest thing I have seen.  I LOVE the butt ruffles!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.



What an awesome quilt!!!!!!  That will be forever treasured, I am sure!!!  

The Lightning McQueen shirt is so cute too.  Great choice of fabrics.  What a little cutie wearing it too.  And yes, Great Grandma would have been so proud of you.



NiniMorris said:


> While at Disney lst year, DS9 decided he wanted his room redecorated based on the pizzafari restaurant at Animal Kingdom.  I think I started working on a quilt for him in either December or January.  I haven't been in too big of a hurry on it, and as other projects come along, it will be pushed back in line a few days or weeks.
> 
> He wants the color scheme of orange and blue, with lots and lots of animals, with the zebra being his favorite.  I had searched for weeks for some sort of bedding to go with his theeme, and finally decided on a quilt ...since he is the only family memeber that I haven't made one for yet.
> 
> All was going pretty smoothly...until hubby decided to surprise him with a new bunk bed...it will be delivered tomorrow!!!  Somehow, within the next 24 hours, I have to finish one quilt, start a second one, paint a room, make window treatments...yup...SO not happening!
> 
> So I am making some modifications to the quilt idea.  I was appliqueing a total of 25 blocks with Heather Sue's animals to make up his quilt...now I am using only 15 with wide sashings of blue and orange to make up the right size.  As soon as Joann's opens, I am off to get the orange and blue fabric (along with some zebra) and attempt to get it finished tonight.  The long arm is nicely oiled and ready to go...
> 
> ...so while everyone is enjoying thier Memorial Day vacation....I will be slaving away to make my little boy happy!  Oh the things we do for our kids!
> 
> 
> Nini



What a special mommy you are!  I can't wait to see it.



jenshell75 said:


> OHHHHHHH that red white and blue Audrey Ruffle skirt looks great, just what i was looking for.
> 
> effervescent - Thanks for the rhumba skirt, I noticed that tonight, I might even give that a go.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for their help.
> 
> This is the fabric I purchased .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could make a little skirt for my daughter to wear on the plane.



Love the fabric.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



Just precious!  I think I would just make an extra layer of lightweight cotton  attached to bodice and add the tulle to the bottom of the slip to give the fluff...  That way, it wouldn't be tulle all the way from waist to bottom but would give the same effect.


----------



## mphalens

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Thanks for this info!!  I heard somewhere that someone used a karate costume pattern and converted it to a Jedi outfit.  I wonder if that would work too?  Hmmm. . . .



For the underneath costume part, yes... For the long robe, no...


----------



## 3lilpirates

Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> I have some insul-brite waiting for me to make a new ironing board cover for the sewing room...  I am excited to get working on it.
> 
> D~



Do you have a pattern for an ironing board cover?  I could use that too!



3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!



Most of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.com start at 6 months.  There is a bubble romper, the Simply Sweet, Easy fit pants for shorts and pants, and several others.  You might want to try those...really simple and super cute!


----------



## RMAMom

queenvickitoria said:


> Question:
> So I just bought the Portrait Peasant pattern from YCMT and I'm going to make a a top for my niece.  I want it to be long so that it goes past her hips but not so long that it looks like I tried to make a dress and made it too short.  (I would just hold it up to my niece but she lives in South Dakota and I'm down here in Missouri!)
> So my question: does anybody have a picture or two of the top (they call it the elongated bodice) cut on the third cutting line modeled on a kid?  I just want to see where the hem hits them.
> I know there are measurements given on the pattern, but I'm more of a visual person.  Thanks a bunch!!
> Vicki



I don't think it will work like that, your going to have to have your nieces Mom send measurements. Ask her to measure from the shoulder down to wherever you want it to go.  My DGD is going to be three on July 7th and is over 40 inches tall. My nephew turned 5 this past April and my sister was hoping he would hit 40 inches for their WDW trip. So you see, the third cutting line will hit everyone a little differently.


----------



## abfight

QUESTION QUESTION QUESTION

Have any of you any used a YCMT pattern for a kindle case.


----------



## sue_go_disney

Wow, I've been MIA since Easter!  Time flies!  I've been skimming the photos from the past 100 or so pages quickly.  Lots of nice work!
I just finished 3 Lunch Money Cuffs for the teachers at my daughters' school who were organizing the Running Club.  We are running a 5K this Sunday.
Will post a pic when I have enough posts (and I figure out how to work photobucket!)


----------



## sue_go_disney

Is it 10 posts I need before I can submit pics?


----------



## sue_go_disney

3 more to go!


----------



## sue_go_disney

2 more, and I've been working on my Photobucket account.


----------



## sue_go_disney

Now the next task is to learn to multi-quote!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Meshell2002 said:


> I would love to know too!
> 
> 
> 
> need pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this tutorial Jedi Robe tutorial...u can make any size as long as you have the persons measurements.
> 
> I used flannel for my son's robe.....it  was very heavy and didn't really "flow" If I remade the robe I would probably use polyester suiting, as its cheap but would hang better.



Very cute! 


3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!



Like others have said, CarlaC (Scientific Seamstress) starts her patterns out at about that size. I've even scaled them down to newborn sizes. They are all very easy and can be princified very nicely! If you check out Carla's blog, she gives you directions on how to princify her patterns http://www.scientificseamstress.com



sue_go_disney said:


> Is it 10 posts I need before I can submit pics?



Yep, so keep going!


----------



## teresajoy

sue_go_disney said:


> Now the next task is to learn to multi-quote!!!



That's easy, you just click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button on each post you want to quote it will turn red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then when you have all you want to quote, hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the last post you are multi quoting or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the bottom of  the page.


----------



## 3lilpirates

teresajoy said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> Like others have said, CarlaC (Scientific Seamstress) starts her patterns out at about that size. I've even scaled them down to newborn sizes. They are all very easy and can be princified very nicely! If you check out Carla's blog, she gives you directions on how to princify her patterns http://www.scientificseamstress.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, so keep going!



Yay! Thank you! I already liked the Simply Sweet patterns, so now I'm completely sold. Now I just have to decide which one. . .


----------



## dianemom2

Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.

For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:





















The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!


----------



## sue_go_disney

Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching 

I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html

Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!



Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back


----------



## sue_go_disney

teresajoy said:


> That's easy,


  Easy, huh?



dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.



  That's what I was afraid of.  Computer freezing, or kids interrupting, and losing all my quotes.
Seems to have worked for 2 quotes though.  Now I can add my ooohs and aaahs to all the fabulous creations I've seen lately.

Better submit before it doesn't work anymore!!!


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!



Adorable!



sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



I love these, thanks for sharing the link.



Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back



Love the training pants! Is that a pattern or did you make those on your own?


----------



## sue_go_disney

dianemom2 said:


> I finished the baby bubble romper today. I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!




I like it!  I have the Carly Bubble Romper partially sewn for a boy, but its just not the same as for a girl! I love the frilly "sleeves".

I must get some of that snap tape, though!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Meshell2002

RMAMom said:


> Love the training pants! Is that a pattern or did you make those on your own?



Its a downloadable pattern called  Trimsie Trainers

I've made other trainers and diapers and these are my favorite. DD is very petite and the low rise was perfect for her.


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back



The training pants are very cute.  Where do you get the snap press and those pretty colored snaps?


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> Do you have a pattern for an ironing board cover?  I could use that too!



Anita... I was wondering what happened to you on FB... I got a strange email from you while I was in The Netherlands, and I deleted it because it wasn't something you would say or do.  I will try to friend you again.  I've heard that FB is a pain if your acct. gets hacked... do you know how they got into yours?

Oh and about the ironing board cover... LOL  I don't have a pattern, but I've found a couple of tutorials online:
http://33stitches.blogspot.com/2010/03/as-promised.html
http://u-handbag.typepad.com/uhandblog/2008/01/super-easy-iron.html
So I was hoping to use these to get a good start on mine.  



dianemom2 said:


> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!



Absolutely adorable!!  Love the little bubble rompers... that's the next pattern I am getting!  




sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Awesome... I could have used this last week when we were in Europe... LOL    Great job!



Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back



OK - so tell me more about this snap press... where do I get one?  And where do you get these awesome snaps you have here??  They look so nice!

So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#

Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!





D~


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the pictures. Absolutely fabulous. Looks like a fantastic time. Have to say I love the purple shoes, I want the hot chocolate and was that radishes for breakfast?


----------



## belle41379

cajunfan said:


> My 42 pillow cases shipped to GKTW today...



Tose look great!  How does the pillowcase thing work with GKTW? I'd be interested in helping out.



aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



LOVE this one! 



dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!


That turned out so cute!  She is going to love it. . I love it when you get to use left over fabric.  that's what I've done for the 3 dresses I've made DD lately.


----------



## SallyfromDE

OhStuffandFluff said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone on here has made a Jedi robe?  I made an attempt to make one but am finding it isn't flowing well nor full enough.  Any suggestions on what type of fabric to use or a pattern to follow?  Thanks so much for your help!!



Have you thought to use horsehair braid? It's used mostly in the hem of dresses to fluff it out some. You can find it in the notions area. I just made a belle skirt for kirsta and I put boning in the hem. I'll see who well that works when we get home from Disney. 



queenvickitoria said:


> Question:
> So I just bought the Portrait Peasant pattern from YCMT and I'm going to make a a top for my niece.  I want it to be long so that it goes past her hips but not so long that it looks like I tried to make a dress and made it too short.  (I would just hold it up to my niece but she lives in South Dakota and I'm down here in Missouri!)
> So my question: does anybody have a picture or two of the top (they call it the elongated bodice) cut on the third cutting line modeled on a kid?  I just want to see where the hem hits them.
> I know there are measurements given on the pattern, but I'm more of a visual person.  Thanks a bunch!!
> Vicki



I don't think the Peasant gives a pattern for the bottom. Doesn't it just have you measure the length you want or need? I'd ask them to measure your neice for you. I haven't done the elongated bodice. Kirsta likes the tunic length, and I put points on the sides. Well, the sides are longer. That seemed to be a style I was seeing alot of on the tunics around here. 



3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!



Waiting to see what you've come up with! Welcome.



sue_go_disney said:


> Now the next task is to learn to multi-quote!!!



That's easy. In the lower right corner, you see 3 boxes, the middle one " is the multi quote. Just click on that for each message you want to answer. At the end you hit post, and you'll see each message in reply. 



DMGeurts said:


> Anita...
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I don't know about anyone else, but I enjoyed looking at them. 



AnnNan said:


> I vaguely remember that someone mentioned working with insulated fabric...not sure tho....
> 
> If you have, did it work, was it hard to work with, was it easy to find?
> 
> Appreciate any input!



It's just like working with a thin batting.


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!


Beautiful dresses -- love the fabrics!  And I really like the aprons on them -- I'm a big apron fan and love putting it on a Portrait Peasant, but have yet to have seen one on a SS like yours!




DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the counter.    It's only one side of the "u" shaped counter that's 16"... the rest are the standard 24" - will it fit on there OK?
> D~


24" is perfect -- I thought your entire was room was 15" and was worried.  You are now safe to buy one!



belle41379 said:


> Quick question.  I'm getting ready to attempt my first hand appliqué.  I read the awesome tutorial.  I'm still nervous about it, since I don't have an embroidery machine.  I noticed on Etsy some people sell iron on appliqué.  Can I make an appliqué without putting it onto the shirt?  I'm nervous I'll mess up the stitching, and ruin the shirt.  Also, what type/brand of shirt works best?
> 
> I'll have o post a pic of my third custom dress.  DD wore it this weekend and got tons of compliments.  It really made Mommy feel good.


I have hand appliqued on thin cotton and then attached it to a t-shirt, but you still have to do the edges on the t-shirt itself (at least that's how I do it).  I've had no better luck with one brand vs. another.



3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!


I think a Portrait Peasant Minnie dress would be a wonderful choice for an infant.



dianemom2 said:


> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!


Adorable!  I love that castle applique (just bought some appliques from there today!).  How do you cut the applique fabric in tiny areas?  I have a good embroidery scissors and just today bought a brand new manicure scissors hoping that will do the trick for tiny spots.



sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!


Excellent work!  Tricia made some of these not too long ago.



Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back


The training pants are adorable!  Thank goodness those days are over for me, but I wish I knew you a few years ago!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


What gorgeous pictures!  I love all the architecture and gardens.  And the food!  I would love to try the banana-chocolate-ice cream pancake ~ my kind of breakfast!  Love Myrthe's flowers and adore the purple shoes.  Ugh!  Why didn't I think of purple shoes for my wedding -- I had some purple in my flowers and purple is my color.  I can't believe you only got one pic of the table runner.  I hope they adored your gifts.  It looks like you all had a fabulus time!


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!



Wow.  I love the detail in the applique.  Nicely done.



sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Hooray.  It worked.  The cuffs look great.  That's a project I have to try sometime.



Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back



Too cute.  It's hard for me to imagine that I _may_ have grandchildren someday and want to make some.  Great project!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I haven't looked at the link yet, but this photo has my interest. Can you almost imagine you're back there?  Were there any wedding traditions significantly different than ours?


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I love that castle applique (just bought some appliques from there today!).  How do you cut the applique fabric in tiny areas?  I have a good embroidery scissors and just today bought a brand new manicure scissors hoping that will do the trick for tiny spots.



I was quite pleased with how the castle applique stitched out.  This was my first puchase from Planetapplique and I am happy.  I have a couple of pairs of sharp scissors with the curved tips.  They work well for trimming in the tight places.  The best pair I have was one that I picked up at Wally World for like $4!  They are nice and sharp!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I just finished looking at your pictures.  What an amazing trip!  You must have had so much fun!  The wedding look awesome!  Loved the skirt you made for your daughter.  It looked so cute on her.


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> Love the pictures. Absolutely fabulous. Looks like a fantastic time. Have to say I love the purple shoes, I want the hot chocolate and was that radishes for breakfast?



LOL  Yes, those purple shoes are fantastic...  She took a special trip to Rome to buy them.  

Yep - that was a bowl of radishes, LOL, they just set out a bunch of leftovers from the night before.  I didn't have any radishes for breakfast - but that cherry pound cake... yah that was good.  LOL



SallyfromDE said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I enjoyed looking at them.



Thanks... I am glad you liked them.  



VBAndrea said:


> 24" is perfect -- I thought your entire was room was 15" and was worried.  You are now safe to buy one!
> 
> 
> What gorgeous pictures!  I love all the architecture and gardens.  And the food!  I would love to try the banana-chocolate-ice cream pancake ~ my kind of breakfast!  Love Myrthe's flowers and adore the purple shoes.  Ugh!  Why didn't I think of purple shoes for my wedding -- I had some purple in my flowers and purple is my color.  I can't believe you only got one pic of the table runner.  I hope they adored your gifts.  It looks like you all had a fabulus time!



 Thanks for the clarification on the counters - you had me worried there for a second.

The banana chocolate icecream pancake was interesting... she made the mistake of melting the icecream before she ate it (I would have done that too) and it turned in to a big chocolate icecream puddle with a pancake floating on top.  LOL  She said it was delicious, despite being difficult to eat.

I know, I wish I would have thought of the purple shoes too... Myrthe is just adorable in every sence of the word and we are so happy that she is part of our family.

Everyone loved their gifts...  Elvi's mom just loved the outfit - she squealed in delight (I was so nervous that she wouldn't like it) and the table settings were a hit...  It seemed that everyone loved everything.  



aboveH20 said:


> I haven't looked at the link yet, but this photo has my interest. Can you almost imagine you're back there?  Were there any wedding traditions significantly different than ours?



Yes, I can imagine myself back there... We hope to go back again one day - probably with out the kids.

Well, they were not married in a church - they were married at a city building by a Magestrate (sp?).  It was a very beautiful and personal ceremony.  It was also very intimate - only about 35 people were invited.  After the ceremony, we went back to her parent's house to have cake (served first) then dinner...  then they opened gifts in front of everyone.  After that, then all of the other people that were invited started to trickle in.  I liked how everything was very small and relaxed.  

Appearantly, in Europe, two sets of invitiations are mailed out... one for the ceremony and dinner and another completely different invitation for the reception... depending which invitation you get, that's what you are permitted to do.  I loved how they opened the gifts right there at the reception, it gave the givers the opportunity to see what the couple received, and it also just made it really personal.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I just finished looking at your pictures.  What an amazing trip!  You must have had so much fun!  The wedding look awesome!  Loved the skirt you made for your daughter.  It looked so cute on her.



Sorry, I think we were posting at the same time.  

Thank you very much... I had so much fun making both skirts - I actually made my skirt too, but I won't have any pictures of it until I get copies of the photographer's photos.

The trip was amazing... the people were amazing...  I loved it...  

D~


----------



## revrob

I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



OMGoodness!!!!  Fabulous pictures!!!!!  Everything is just amazing!  And you're right, LOVE her shoes and that dress!  Oh! 

And I SO want to find a pattern to make the saddlebags on that bike towards the end of the album ... I need saddlebags like that for my bike and all the ones I've seen are BORING   Just think what fabulous saddlebags one could make!


----------



## PurpleEars

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DD a Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day ruffle bubble. I made my boys shirts too but don't have a pic of them yet. Next up for me is a Vida for  Animal Kingdom. I have the fabric and design I want to use. I just have to find some free time to get started on it



Very cute (both the model and the bubble)!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY have something to share after lurking for several weeks- WOO HOO!
> 
> First up is a quilt I made on behalf of Tyler's Kindergarten class for their teacher as a baby shower craft/gift.  The kids had a baby book shower for their teacher and colored the quilt blocks as the craft, and then I took them home and quickly pieced them together with some other fabrics.  I only had a week to work on it, I'm still in shock I got it done in time...
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted to show the process a little...
> 
> the blocks the kids made (thank you Nini for the fabric marker suggestion, they worked GREAT!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler pointing out the "hidden butterflies" I stitched on the non-colored blocks (this is the back of the quilt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tyler and his teacher, I think she liked it.  She told me she's quitting to stay home with the baby, so I think this class was a bit more special than others being this is the last class for her for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other task at hand completed in the wee hours of last night into this morning...
> 
> Ryan's bowling shirt (it's missing the bottom button, because he wanted to try it on before I got done sewing the last button on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back view with Heather's awesome McQueen design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just gotta say although it's been said several times before...Carla C is an amazing pattern writer!  The first time I used this pattern, I didn't really read directions, and just sort of followed pictures.  That was dumb and I made several mistakes and wasted fabric and time, lesson learned.  I took my time with this shirt, read every single word of her directions (some more than once) and I'm so happy with how this shirt came out.  I think there isn't a single thing on it that I would change.  I'm extremely critical of my work, so that's saying a lot!  I think Great Grandma woulda been proud of this one too.  I wish I still had her here to sew with me.
> 
> Oh well, time for bed!  Not staying up till 2 am today folks!



That is a wonderful quilt you did for the teacher. I am sure she will treasure it. Good job on the bowling shirt too.



cogero said:


> Oh and I found a sweet deal for a used Brother Duetta on Ebay and it arrives this week. I can't believe the deal I got and that DH said to go ahead and get it.



Congrats on your new machine. I look forward to seeing what you made with it.



DMGeurts said:


> We survived our first family trip to Europe!
> I woke in The Netherlands yesterday with a major chest cold... I can barely talk today.  I don't feel horrible - just can't speak... so dh is making me rest all day.
> 
> D~



Welcome back! I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Hopefully you will recover quickly!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



The dresses look beautiful. I do not have any suggestions for your question. Sorry!



scrap_heaven said:


> You can absolutely CASE my idea!



Thanks. I don't know if I will for sure, but it is good to know that I have one more idea to play with!



dianemom2 said:


> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!



You did a great job on the romper and the embroidery! I really like it.



sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Those are great ideas for travelling. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## mphalens

revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



LOVE it!!!!  Which pattern is that???


----------



## belle41379

revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



That's beautiful! Fabric, too.


----------



## Disney Yooper

DMGeurts said:


> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Beautiful pics.  Those purple shoes were absolutely breathtaking.  I'm not a high heels kind of girl but I could see that changing if I had a pair of those.


----------



## mommy2mrb

haven;t posted here for a bit....way to many cute these to quote, but am really loving all the cute little baby outfits...I so miss dressing Megan up when she was little and I  ruffle tushies 

D, your photos of your trip are amazing! love all the bldgs and the storybook photos! the wedding looked like everyone had a wonderful time, the bride was beautiful!! 

hope everyone had a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> The training pants are very cute.  Where do you get the snap press and those pretty colored snaps?





DMGeurts said:


> OK - so tell me more about this snap press... where do I get one?  And where do you get these awesome snaps you have here??  They look so nice!
> 
> D~



I used the KAM snaps press and snaps are ordered from them too....they have tons to choose from....I've also put snaps on wallets & bags, also if you look at my son in the Jedi robe you will see one at the neck snapping it in place...instead of a button They do have snap pliers which are cheaper than the press.....I invested in one when I was making diapers and was glad I did....a few snaps are ok with pliers but when you do about 15 on one diaper the press is way easier on your hands


----------



## Meshell2002

aimeeg said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have been swamped with customs and have not had much time to post. Here are a few things I did recently . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That was a lot of pictures! Sorry!!



Beautiful! is the black and white dress from a pattern? and also the Star Wars skirt? Would you mind sharing what the name of the pattern was or did you frankenpattern something?


----------



## revrob

mphalens said:


> LOVE it!!!!  Which pattern is that???




thanks so much!  The pattern is called Jamie - it is a Sis Boom pattern









belle41379 said:


> That's beautiful! Fabric, too.



Thanks so much!  The fabric  is also Sis Boom.  It is from the So St. Croix line - it is called Genevieve.


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Just beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing them with us, you make this homebody want to travel to Amsterdam.



revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



Nice! I just finished this dress in both the Marissa and the Jamie version. I really like the Maxi length!


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


>



These are SOO cute!  Love the ruffle sleeve and appliques!



3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!



Welcome!  I'm fairly new here, too, and also sewing for a baby girl after having two boys (instead of three) and going to WDW in September!  Lots in common.    I hope you find some great inspiration here!

Regards,
C.


----------



## effervescent

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress like this with a lining that has tulle on the bottom for some fluff?  Do you think it would be too hot for Disney?  Thanks!



Very cute dresses!  I haven't done anything with the lining/tulle yet and am wondering about it being too hot as well.



NiniMorris said:


> My quilt saga continues.
> 
> My vision was to have the animal blocks with orange and blue sashings...kinda checkerboard like.  My son's vision was to have them in a row.  So he won.  I am not 100% happy with the look, but since I get to redo the whole thing for the bottom bunk, I'll make that one the way I want, since you will see it more than the one on top!
> 
> But, then I didn't buy enough backing at Joann's, so I can't finish the quilt until pay day...so I guess he will use it as a bedspread for the first few days.
> 
> I am sitting her at my roll top desk, with a  dinosaur of a monitor hooked up to my laptop so I can access the internet. (my studio desk top is not happy with me for hooking it to the internet and has gone on strike!)  The monitor will not fit on my desk anywhere except beside me.  What a strange way of getting on the computer!
> 
> Dorine, I lost my voice the day we left for the beach.It finally came back on our second day home.  Now my allergies are getting the best of me.  My kids really loved the quieter me...
> 
> So much pretty stuff on here...I really want to quote, but I am still scared to...(such a wimp!)
> 
> I am down to something like 116 days until we go to Disney...I have to get busy!
> 
> 
> Nini



I HATE not having stuff to finish a project.  When I get in the crafting mood, I want to craft!

We're down to 110 days and I don't even have all the outfits planned out, let alone started...lol.  I seem to have a tradition of finishing up our outfits the night before we leave, so I guess this trip shouldn't be any different!  



Granna4679 said:


> I went up to my DDs this week and helped her decorate her new apartment and start on the baby room.  She is doing all ducks and it is turning out so cute.  I am making the curtains and bedding so we did just the basics and decorated the walls.  Can't wait to see the completed project.  It is going to be really cute.  Since her husband was deployed last week, she is really missing him, so it was fun and productive and got her mind off of him being gone for a bit.



That's really sweet of you.  My DH deployed 2 weeks after we found out I was pregnant with our first together.  Getting ready for Jason's arrival is what kept me sane.  I hope the time goes quickly and uneventfully for them both.



dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.



Adorable!  I so love bubble rompers, I wish I had a little one that could still wear them!



sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Those are awesome!  I should make one of those for my teenager for Disney.  He is always losing things out of his pockets or wearing shorts without pockets.



revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



Love it!


----------



## DMGeurts

revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



OOoh!!!  I love how this dress turned out!  I really must try it, because everyone just raves how wonderful it is to make and how well it fits!



mphalens said:


> OMGoodness!!!!  Fabulous pictures!!!!!  Everything is just amazing!  And you're right, LOVE her shoes and that dress!  Oh!
> 
> And I SO want to find a pattern to make the saddlebags on that bike towards the end of the album ... I need saddlebags like that for my bike and all the ones I've seen are BORING   Just think what fabulous saddlebags one could make!



I know, I just couldn't let go of the purple shoes either, and they fit her personality so perfectly.  

I agree - I think we should develop a pattern for the bike bags.  Everyone in my family purchased a set (different than the ones pictured) because you just can't find them here in the states.  I didn't even think that I could make them.  I bet we could!  I do know that they are made out of vinyl - but so many great fabrics come in vinyl now, that shouldn't be a problem.  They are a square shape, so we should be able to modify any sort of square bag pattern, and they measure about 14"x 14" and about 4-5" deep - just guessing here.  And I loved the seat cover too!  And the cute little basket cover... I think you're on to something awesome here!  



mommy2mrb said:


> haven;t posted here for a bit....way to many cute these to quote, but am really loving all the cute little baby outfits...I so miss dressing Megan up when she was little and I  ruffle tushies
> 
> D, your photos of your trip are amazing! love all the bldgs and the storybook photos! the wedding looked like everyone had a wonderful time, the bride was beautiful!!
> 
> hope everyone had a wonderful long weekend!



It's great to see you Lisa, I've been wondering how you're doing.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I used the KAM snaps press and snaps are ordered from them too....they have tons to choose from....I've also put snaps on wallets & bags, also if you look at my son in the Jedi robe you will see one at the neck snapping it in place...instead of a button They do have snap pliers which are cheaper than the press.....I invested in one when I was making diapers and was glad I did....a few snaps are ok with pliers but when you do about 15 on one diaper the press is way easier on your hands



I will be saving this to my favorites right away!  Thanks so much!  

D~


----------



## cogero

D I totally love your pictures. The girls looked great in their outfits and I heart those purple shoes.


----------



## tricia

I am on a computer today, and not the Ipad, so I can multiquote 





dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:



Really sweet.




sue_go_disney said:


> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Love these.  I made a bunch not too long ago also.





Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back



Too cute..



DMGeurts said:


> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks for the pics.  I love vacation pictures. 




revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



Very pretty.



Meshell2002 said:


> Beautiful! is the black and white dress from a pattern? and also the Star Wars skirt? Would you mind sharing what the name of the pattern was or did you frankenpattern something?



Aimeeg is probably busy with Wacky Wednesday today.

The Black and White is the Feliz, and the Star Wars is the Insa and she added ruffles to the side panels.  Both are available from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.


----------



## snubie

THERE WILL BE A NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!  This one might be alot of fun - it is for a cruise on the Disney Dream!!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

tricia said:


> The Black and White is the Feliz, and the Star Wars is the Insa and she added ruffles to the side panels.  Both are available from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.



THANK you sooo much....I will save that to my favorites to buy when the budget allows


----------



## Granna4679

I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.

Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):





A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:





And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)





And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship 





I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I can imagine myself back there... We hope to go back again one day - probably with out the kids.
> 
> Well, they were not married in a church - they were married at a city building by a Magestrate (sp?).  It was a very beautiful and personal ceremony.  It was also very intimate - only about 35 people were invited.  After the ceremony, we went back to her parent's house to have cake (served first) then dinner...  then they opened gifts in front of everyone.  After that, then all of the other people that were invited started to trickle in.  I liked how everything was very small and relaxed.
> 
> Appearantly, in Europe, two sets of invitiations are mailed out... one for the ceremony and dinner and another completely different invitation for the reception... depending which invitation you get, that's what you are permitted to do.  I loved how they opened the gifts right there at the reception, it gave the givers the opportunity to see what the couple received, and it also just made it really personal.
> 
> D~



Interesting the variations from how we do it.  There's something to be said for smaller more intimate ceremonies.  

PS  I think my son is in your neck of the woods.  He's on a film shoot in MN and is really looking forward to seeing the Mall of America.  I asked him if there were any regional foods he was looking to try (he's quite the foodie) but didn't know of any.  Lately he's been doing more traveling than I have. 



revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



It looks very comfortable and summery.  Nice job.



snubie said:


> THERE WILL BE A NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!  This one might be alot of fun - it is for a cruise on the Disney Dream!!!!



Ooooooohhhhhh.  I think Ill go all out this time and instead of making something I'll offer to carry their luggage.


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



I     all of them.  It must be so much fun to sew for a grandchild -- and congrats to her husband for the marksmanship award.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



I love all the baby stuff. I need to make my girlfriend something for her baby due in October.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Interesting the variations from how we do it.  There's something to be said for smaller more intimate ceremonies.
> 
> PS  I think my son is in your neck of the woods.  He's on a film shoot in MN and is really looking forward to seeing the Mall of America.  I asked him if there were any regional foods he was looking to try (he's quite the foodie) but didn't know of any.  Lately he's been doing more traveling than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very comfortable and summery.  Nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhh.  I think Ill go all out this time and instead of making something I'll offer to carry their luggage.



Which film is he doing?  He must be close because I am not far from the MOA.  There's a lot of excellent food choices near the MOA - you'll have to let me know if he finds anything good.  



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Absolutely adorable!  I love all the sayings!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.


Beautiful!



DMGeurts said:


> I agree - I think we should develop a pattern for the bike bags.  Everyone in my family purchased a set (different than the ones pictured) because you just can't find them here in the states.  I didn't even think that I could make them.  I bet we could!  I do know that they are made out of vinyl - but so many great fabrics come in vinyl now, that shouldn't be a problem.  They are a square shape, so we should be able to modify any sort of square bag pattern, and they measure about 14"x 14" and about 4-5" deep - just guessing here.  And I loved the seat cover too!  And the cute little basket cover... I think you're on to something awesome here!
> 
> D~


I can't believe you bought those bike bags!!!  I thought for sure you'd devise your own pattern and create your own.  I immediately thought those would be fun to make when I saw them -- problem is dh bought my bike for me as a gift and it's an ugly acid yellow -- not so sure I can find a pretty fabric to coordinate!



snubie said:


> THERE WILL BE A NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!  This one might be alot of fun - it is for a cruise on the Disney Dream!!!!


Oh!  Two girls that appear to like dresses!!!!!  I can't wait!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Wow you've been busy!  Everything looks great and I adore the onsie -- and congrats to your SIL for his award!


----------



## chellewashere

revrob said:


> thanks so much!  The pattern is called Jamie - it is a Sis Boom pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  The fabric  is also Sis Boom.  It is from the So St. Croix line - it is called Genevieve.


I have got to try this dress!! Looks amazing love the Sis Boom fabric.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Just love the burp clothes!! They are too dang cute


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> http://33stitches.blogspot.com/2010/03/as-promised.html
> 
> 
> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> D~



That makes me want to plan a trip to Europe!  What an experience for your girls!  Glad you had an awesome time!



dianemom2 said:


>


Very cute!  I was always scared of that pattern because of the snaps.  Where do you find snap tape?  I don't think I've ever seen it anywhere.  But that may have been because I wasn't looking for it, lol.



sue_go_disney said:


>



I think these are very cool for teen boys!



Meshell2002 said:


>



Wow, that looks like a lot of work!  Was it difficult to sew through that thickness?



revrob said:


>



I have that pattern but have yet to try it, looks great!



snubie said:


> THERE WILL BE A NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!  This one might be alot of fun - it is for a cruise on the Disney Dream!!!!


 Yay!  



Granna4679 said:


>



That is all so cute!  I love the last onesie!  Congrats on a grandson!  Will his father be home before he's born?


----------



## cogero

Excited about a new give 

I was a little bit OCD this weekend. I organized the fabric for our August trip into ziplock bags with what I am making with each and the matching shirts if it was needed.

I think DH told me my new machine would be here today but I can't remember now LOL


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

3lilpirates said:


> Hello! I'm completely new to disboutiquers and you have really inspired me! I just had my first girl after three boys and I'm really excited about sewing some stuff for her! We are going to WDW in Septembeer and I'd like to have her some cute princess and Minnie outfits. I've had a hard time finding anything in baby sizes. Does anyone have any baby girl outfit ideas? I guesstimate she'll be about size 6-9 months by then.
> Thanks!



Congratulations on your baby girl!!  Little girls add quite a spice to the mix!!  Exciting that you all are heading to WDW in September!! Our family has a trip there planned for September as well!!  Good luck with your sewing!!


----------



## ellenbenny

snubie said:


> THERE WILL BE A NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!  This one might be alot of fun - it is for a cruise on the Disney Dream!!!!



Yay, I signed up.  Haven't had a give in a while.  

Anita, love the baby stuff!

D, absolutely love the vacation/wedding photos.  It looks beautfiul there, and so much fun!

Sorry, way TMTQ everyone, but everything looks great!


----------



## MommaGinger

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.











Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.


----------



## snubie

Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back





Meshell2002 said:


> Its a downloadable pattern called  Trimsie Trainers
> I've made other trainers and diapers and these are my favorite. DD is very petite and the low rise was perfect for her.



Love the trainers.  I probably need to start thinking about making some or buying some.  I love the cloth diapers we use but Megan is getting older....hmmmm.......




DMGeurts said:


> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Loved your pictures.  Really makes me want to plan a trip to Europe today!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



All the bibs are just adorable.



New Big Give is posted!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.


This looks so great on you! Love the pattern and the fabric too!  I love the pattern but know from experience that I don't look good in that kind of dress. I have no chest left after my girls. But you look great!


----------



## dianemom2

I am just about to head out the door but I wanted to post this.  I stopped in to Hancock Fabrics today to pick up a few things.  They have a lot of their Absolutely Cotton prints marked down to 50% off.  Plus this week they have 40% off all their Absolutely Cotton fabrics.  They are taking the 40% off the fabrics that are on clearance!  I bought 23 yards of really beautiful fabrics for just over $60!  Most of my fabrics started at either $8.99 or $9.99 per yard.


----------



## froggy33

Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!

But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.

Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?

How many do you recommend?

Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?

And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## aboveH20

belle41379 said:


> Those look great!  How does the pillowcase thing work with GKTW? I'd be interested in helping out.



To the best of my knowledge the following is correct.  

Give Kids the World is where many of the Make a Wish kids stay when they go to Disney World.  They get a coupon to redeem for pillows from the pillow tree when they check in.  Over 24,000 pillows are given out each year.  GKTW supplies the actual pillows, but volunteers (that's us  ) make the pillowcases.  There is more information on the Big Give board.

What we have found is that making the pillows is actually quite easy.  Understanding the written directions is not.  My embroidery machine is currently under the weather, so I thought I'd take a stab at directions for the pillowcases using wrapping paper instead of fabric.  I'm eventually hoping to put together directions with photos that I can print.

*How to Make a Pillow in 10 EZ Steps*

1. Select fabric. Pre-washing is not necessary. 

1 yard of solid flannel
1/3 yard (12") of a novelty print







2. Hem both cut edges of the solid and 1 cut edge of the print.







3. Line up the hemmed edge of the print with 1 hemmed edge of the solid fabric, RIGHT SIDES together, then sew along the unhemmed edge  of the print.







4. Fold print up along the seam you just sewed.












5.  Measure up 15" from the seam line, then fold the fabric down along the top edge of your ruler.















6. Fold up the solid fabric along the seam line.











7. Even the edge if necessary.







8. Measure every 10 1/2" from the edge and cut.











9. You'll end up with 4 sections and you're almost done!

Sew 3/8" seam along both cut edges of each pillow.  Finish the seam with a zigzag stitch or by serging.







10.  Turn inside out and you've got a pillowcase (actually 4!)






Please ask a questions and let me know what isn't clear.  Like I said, I'd love to be able to get a good set of instructions that I could print and make available to people.


----------



## DMGeurts

MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



These both turned out great!  I don't think the quilt is lopsided at all.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.



Have fun...  I have a serious Disney itch again!  

D~


----------



## belle41379

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



It's all amazing!!  Love the burp cloths! lol



MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



Fantastic job!  Thanks for sharing w/us.  I know your DD will love them. 


aboveH20 said:


> To the best of my knowledge the following is correct.
> 
> Give Kids the World is where many of the Make a Wish kids stay when they go to Disney World.  They get a coupon to redeem for pillows from the pillow tree when they check in.  Over 24,000 pillows are given out each year.  GKTW supplies the actual pillows, but volunteers (that's us  ) make the pillowcases.  There is more information on the Big Give board.
> 
> What we have found is that making the pillows is actually quite easy.  Understanding the written directions is not.  My embroidery machine is currently under the weather, so I thought I'd take a stab at directions for the pillowcases using wrapping paper instead of fabric.  I'm eventually hoping to put together directions with photos that I can print.
> 
> *How to Make a Pillow in 10 EZ Steps*
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask a questions and let me know what isn't clear.  Like I said, I'd love to be able to get a good set of instructions that I could print and make available to people.



Wow!  Never thought to make pillow cases like that.  Thanks so much for giving us visual people a great reference. Neat how it makes 4. . I'm doing a garage sale for the GKTW Power of 10.  I'd love to do something for the new give.

---just signed up on the Big Give link.


----------



## Meshell2002

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!
> 
> But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?
> 
> How many do you recommend?
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Hi Jessica! 

Congrats on #2! I am new to this board....I have CD 2 kids....Sewing will help you save $ even with CD (which saves $ too) I only CD DD from birth, DS was from about 9 mos til he learned potty. If you need to ask me more questions after you've read some of my answers feel free to PM me.

Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)? If you are diapering a newborn I would use prefolds and covers....then when the LO gets to be about 15 pounds or so they will fit in the one size pockets.

How many do you recommend? 14-18 for a newborn (prefolds) and 6-8 covers......you can drop the number down to 12-16 at about 5-6mos depending on the laundry schedule. Snappies are great for closing diapers on wiggle newborns....or you can just lay the prefold inside the cover.

Is it really gross to clean them? not my way I keep a dry diaper bucket (trash can) with a lid....I only rinse #2 before they go in it(we have a sprayer for that attached to the toilet)...on laundry day I wash the diapers first on cold w/ nothing, then run a whites cycle w/ detergent & oxi, then run a 3rd cycle with just water....u can line dry or put them in the dryer. While they are running I hose out the bucket... outside with bleach.

Do they leak more than disposables? not as long as you wash properly (no fabric softner it makes diapers repel liquid) actually one reason I went to cloth was DS could pee through anything...cloth worked better for him.

And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.   Trimsies have a sized diaper pattern.....the Darling Diaper Unlimited pattern has a free newborn pattern you can test out, another popular free pattern is "Rita's Rump Pocket" (I think its a one size). The Darling Diaper has every kind of diaper/ many sizes in one pattern....If I decide to go for #3 I would buy it. I used the Very Baby diaper cover pattern with my store bought prefolds w/ DD.


----------



## snubie

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!
> 
> But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?
> We have used pockets and all-in-ones from day one with DD#2.  I did get the one size diapers (Bum Genius and Fuzzi Bunz) so that they would fit her for a long while.  I chose to go that route because DD was hesitant about cloth diapering and I wanted it to be easy for him.
> 
> How many do you recommend?
> I do diaper laundry every other day.  I have about 16 diapers now.
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?
> NOt too gross, no more than disposables.  Per the fine print on disposable packaging, you should be putting the poop in the toilet from those as well.
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


If you have any more questions, please ask.  I know Tifani and Adi cloth diaper as well.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



The quilt looks adorable to me! I can't see anything wrong with it. Will we get to see a picture of the cowgirl? The skirt came out cute. Good work.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.



Yay!! Hope you have a great time!!  Wish we could be there too, but our trip isn't till September!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



Great job!!  I love the quilt!!  It is perfect for a little girl!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Excited about a new give
> 
> I was a little bit OCD this weekend. I organized the fabric for our August trip into ziplock bags with what I am making with each and the matching shirts if it was needed.
> 
> I think DH told me my new machine would be here today but I can't remember now LOL


Wow!  You are way too organized!  I'm very impressed 



MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.


The quilt looks fabulous -- i don't see a thing wrong with it!  And the skirt looks very cowgirl -- please take a pic of her all dressed up with it.




RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.


Have fun!!!  I'm jealous -- but we're in the upper 80's here with a heat index of 100 so I imagine it's going to be really hot for you all!



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!
> 
> But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?
> 
> How many do you recommend?
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


I didn't make my cloth diapers but had the best luck with ones that were hand made.  As a newborn I did prefolds with a cover and shortly after that went right to pockets.  Fuzzibuns did not work for us at all with either child.  I used Snapping turtles but she's not in business anymore so I have no idea what she used for a pattern.

Agree on washing in cold without fabric softener.  I had about 20 diapers and washed every other day.  Had to line dry the pockets.  If they ever get smelly buy the sports wash sold in the sporting goods department at Walmart (it's made for deer hunters) and use it about every two weeks or so (works great on cat pee too!).



aboveH20 said:


> To the best of my knowledge the following is correct.
> 
> Give Kids the World is where many of the Make a Wish kids stay when they go to Disney World.  They get a coupon to redeem for pillows from the pillow tree when they check in.  Over 24,000 pillows are given out each year.  GKTW supplies the actual pillows, but volunteers (that's us  ) make the pillowcases.  There is more information on the Big Give board.
> 
> What we have found is that making the pillows is actually quite easy.  Understanding the written directions is not.  My embroidery machine is currently under the weather, so I thought I'd take a stab at directions for the pillowcases using wrapping paper instead of fabric.  I'm eventually hoping to put together directions with photos that I can print.
> 
> *How to Make a Pillow in 10 EZ Steps*
> 
> 1. Select fabric. Pre-washing is not necessary.
> 
> 1 yard of solid flannel
> 1/3 yard (12") of a novelty print



Are you trying to tell me I need to get my five yards of solid flannel out of the shopping bag from Joanne's and get to work?  But I just signed up for a Big Give!  And I'm having too much fun with my embroidery machine!  These pillow covers keep getting put on the back burner for me 

Anyhoo, thanks again for FABULOUS instructions.  You and Ellen will be my heroes when I finally get around to doing these.


----------



## froggy33

Meshell2002 said:


> Hi Jessica!
> 
> Congrats on #2! I am new to this board....I have CD 2 kids....Sewing will help you save $ even with CD (which saves $ too) I only CD DD from birth, DS was from about 9 mos til he learned potty. If you need to ask me more questions after you've read some of my answers feel free to PM me.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)? If you are diapering a newborn I would use prefolds and covers....then when the LO gets to be about 15 pounds or so they will fit in the one size pockets.
> 
> How many do you recommend? 14-18 for a newborn (prefolds) and 6-8 covers......you can drop the number down to 12-16 at about 5-6mos depending on the laundry schedule. Snappies are great for closing diapers on wiggle newborns....or you can just lay the prefold inside the cover.
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them? not my way I keep a dry diaper bucket (trash can) with a lid....I only rinse #2 before they go in it(we have a sprayer for that attached to the toilet)...on laundry day I wash the diapers first on cold w/ nothing, then run a whites cycle w/ detergent & oxi, then run a 3rd cycle with just water....u can line dry or put them in the dryer. While they are running I hose out the bucket... outside with bleach.
> 
> Do they leak more than disposables? not as long as you wash properly (no fabric softner it makes diapers repel liquid) actually one reason I went to cloth was DS could pee through anything...cloth worked better for him.
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.   Trimsies have a sized diaper pattern.....the Darling Diaper Unlimited pattern has a free newborn pattern you can test out, another popular free pattern is "Rita's Rump Pocket" (I think its a one size). The Darling Diaper has every kind of diaper/ many sizes in one pattern....If I decide to go for #3 I would buy it. I used the Very Baby diaper cover pattern with my store bought prefolds w/ DD.





snubie said:


> If you have any more questions, please ask.  I know Tifani and Adi cloth diaper as well.



Thanks!  There is just so much info out there!  I'm sure I will have more questions!  Luckily I have 8 months to figure this out!


----------



## dianemom2

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Everything is so cute!  I love the burp cloths.



cogero said:


> Excited about a new give
> 
> I was a little bit OCD this weekend. I organized the fabric for our August trip into ziplock bags with what I am making with each and the matching shirts if it was needed.
> 
> I think DH told me my new machine would be here today but I can't remember now LOL



I'll bet you can't wait for the new machine!  So exciting!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Very cute!  I was always scared of that pattern because of the snaps.  Where do you find snap tape?  I don't think I've ever seen it anywhere.  But that may have been because I wasn't looking for it, lol.



I picked it up in the notions aisle at Joanns.  I never knew it existed either but then somebody on here talked about it last month.  So off I went to Joanns and lo and behold there it was!  It was SOOOOOOOO much easier than regular snaps.  It is like using sew in velcro!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



How cute and it looks like your DD already has already chosen a name!



MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



Your skirt looks great and I really like the yellow and purple together in the quilt.


----------



## NiniMorris

So upset with my local Joann's.  I went in Monday while their notions wall was 50% off.  They were out of almost every stabilizer they carry, and had NO Heat n Bond anywhere.  I asked two people if they had any more in the back.  I was told they did not and were not getting a shipment until Thursday...so guess what I saw there today...that's right...a fully stocked notions wall!


Vent over....

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> So upset with my local Joann's.  I went in Monday while their notions wall was 50% off.  They were out of almost every stabilizer they carry, and had NO Heat n Bond anywhere.  I asked two people if they had any more in the back.  I was told they did not and were not getting a shipment until Thursday...so guess what I saw there today...that's right...a fully stocked notions wall!
> 
> 
> Vent over....
> 
> Nini



Did you discuss it with the manager? Maybe you could have gotten that 50%?


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Did you discuss it with the manager? Maybe you could have gotten that 50%?



I did on Monday...but not today.  I was too upset with them today!

I understand the concept of a loss-leader.  And I get that they don't want to go broke...however, this particular Joann's does this to me all the time.  If I ask for a rain check on a regular item that they admit they did not get in stock in time for a sale, they tell me they can't do it.  If it is something I really want, I usually go in right after they open on the first day of a sale...and they still won't have it in stock until after the sale is over...then it miraculously appears...  I'm feeling a strongly worded letter to the corporate office coming on...


Nini


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Question:  Does anyone know of a digitizer that has Bruce the shark from Finding Nemo?  I have an idea for a Big Give and I can't find it anywhere.

I'm no good at hand applique or I'd try that.

TIA!


----------



## scbelleatheart

dianemom2 said:


> Everything is so cute!  I love the burp cloths.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you can't wait for the new machine!  So exciting!
> 
> Oh what did you buy? I'm looking to buy a new machine so I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up in the notions aisle at Joanns.  I never knew it existed either but then somebody on here talked about it last month.  So off I went to Joanns and lo and behold there it was!  It was SOOOOOOOO much easier than regular snaps.  It is like using sew in velcro!



Those are so cute! I wish I had Grandbabies to sew for. I feel like I'm running out of time. I loved sewing all the customs for my kids growing up.
My DH thought they were amazing too. DS is in the military. You should be so proud of the marksmanship award.


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question:  Does anyone know of a digitizer that has Bruce the shark from Finding Nemo?  I have an idea for a Big Give and I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> I'm no good at hand applique or I'd try that.
> 
> TIA!



Applicakes on Etsy has one...not as great as Heather Sue's but she doesn't have a Bruce...

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too

Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS









I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.

You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...


----------



## miprender

jcmcracken said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I'm just going to jump in with both feet and have a good time. I'm overthinking this I guess but I still have visions of my 8th grade Home Ec teacher standing over my shoulder giving me disapproving looks. (Probably why I haven't sewn in so long!)  You gals are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the hardest time at first making the easy fit pants. To my logic it did not seem right, but if you follow the directions they will come out right and not baggy in the crouch area at all.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of this project was that I was able to make the whole thing with leftover fabric from other projects!  The only thing that I had to buy was some of that tape with the snaps on it.  That's so much easier than individual snaps or buttons!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> sue_go_disney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is my first try at posting a photo.  These are the money cuffs I made.  Don't look to close at the stitching
> 
> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome and thanks for posting the link.
> 
> 
> 
> Meshell2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I created an album of our trip to Europe - if you are interested in looking.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/geurtsdm/HollandMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJPBs_iz-LHryQE#
> 
> Here's a teaser photo from Efteling park - it was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked through it yesterday on FB. Loved the skirts you made for your DDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a pretty dress and love the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute. I knew you would be sewing the cutiest things for your little grandson. He is going to be spoiled by all his girl cousins
> 
> 
> 
> MommaGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome and such a pretty skirt and quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> RubberDuckyRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was from aimeeg and I cased that dress too. I just have to finish it up and will post pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## effervescent

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



So very cute!  Congrats to your SIL on his award.




MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



Cute!  I think the quilt looks great.  My daughter made me stop scrolling through the thread so that she could stare at it for awhile.  She's a little obsessed with Tinkerbell.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Juliet & I ate sitting at Philly airport waiting for our SW flight. Be in Disney in a few hours!  We are there today til June 6th if anyone else will be there. Tomorrow is a MK day, Friday is SWW!!! That is as far as we have planned.



Jealous!  Have a great time!



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!
> 
> But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?
> 
> How many do you recommend?
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I started CDing Jason at a year and Alison from birth both until they potty trained.  With Jason we used Bum Genius diapers, DH was not sure he was on board with it so I wanted it to be as easy as possible for him.  After a few months with that we threw prefolds and covers into the mix.  With Alison we used Fuzzi Bunz and prefolds on occasion.  She dislike the prefolds so we didn't use them that much.  I liked the pockets the best myself.

We've been done with diapers for a little bit now, so I don't remember exactly how many I had in my stash.  I want to say it was about 15 or so pockets and several prefolds.  I had some fleece covers and Bummis covers to go with the prefolds.

It's not usually any more disgusting to deal with cloth.  There are the occasional diapers that will make you reconsider your choice though.    We had a system similar to Meshell - dry pail, diaper sprayer on the toilet.

We didn't have many problems with leaks.  Certain inserts didn't work as well as others, or if it was time for DD to move up to the next size Fuzzi Bunz she might have a couple small leaks.  Nothing really major though.

Good luck with it, I loved cloth diapering.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



Love it!


----------



## miprender

So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt. 

I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture












Here is what the boys will be wearing:





I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.


----------



## belle41379

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS


That is amazing! 



miprender said:


> Here is what the boys will be wearing:


 I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol

Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> Here is what the boys will be wearing:



LOVE all of your Steamboat Willie items!  So cool!  (And so are your pillowcases!   )  

I bought B&W fabric this weekend and am currently in the muslin phase with a Simplicity shirt pattern for my own version.  I HATE commercial pattern sizing!  I'd love to be able to start a garment without having to make a muslin (or 3) to figure out which size to use!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Everything you made look so cute! I am sure your grandson will get to enjoy lots of special things you make for him.



MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



You did a good job on the skirt and quilt. I can't tell that the quilt is lopsided, I think you are being too critical of your work.



dianemom2 said:


> I am just about to head out the door but I wanted to post this.  I stopped in to Hancock Fabrics today to pick up a few things.  They have a lot of their Absolutely Cotton prints marked down to 50% off.  Plus this week they have 40% off all their Absolutely Cotton fabrics.  They are taking the 40% off the fabrics that are on clearance!  I bought 23 yards of really beautiful fabrics for just over $60!  Most of my fabrics started at either $8.99 or $9.99 per yard.



It's great when you can get good deals on fabric!



aboveH20 said:


> To the best of my knowledge the following is correct.
> 
> Give Kids the World is where many of the Make a Wish kids stay when they go to Disney World.  They get a coupon to redeem for pillows from the pillow tree when they check in.  Over 24,000 pillows are given out each year.  GKTW supplies the actual pillows, but volunteers (that's us  ) make the pillowcases.  There is more information on the Big Give board.
> 
> What we have found is that making the pillows is actually quite easy.  Understanding the written directions is not.  My embroidery machine is currently under the weather, so I thought I'd take a stab at directions for the pillowcases using wrapping paper instead of fabric.  I'm eventually hoping to put together directions with photos that I can print.
> 
> *How to Make a Pillow in 10 EZ Steps*



You did a good job with the wrapping paper instructions. One of these days I may make some pillowcases to send. I just wish shipping isn't so darn expensive!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



Beautiful!



miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.



Good job on the dress and t-shirts!



belle41379 said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.



Very pretty!


----------



## Granna4679

For some reason, FB thinks I have too many friends so it won't let me request friends.  If you were my friend before my acct. was hacked (or want to be now), please request me to be your friend so I can get all of my friends back.  I miss all of your updates.  I am hoping they get this fixed soon (Anita Shipman on FB)



revrob said:


> thanks so much!  The pattern is called Jamie - it is a Sis Boom pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  The fabric  is also Sis Boom.  It is from the So St. Croix line - it is called Genevieve.



Great job on the dress and I love the fabric.  



effervescent said:


> That's really sweet of you.  My DH deployed 2 weeks after we found out I was pregnant with our first together.  Getting ready for Jason's arrival is what kept me sane.  I hope the time goes quickly and uneventfully for them both.



I hope it goes quickly too.  Oh wow...2 weeks after finding out?  My SIL was @ boot camp when she found out.  Her doctor teasingly asked her how this was possible since her hubby was at boot camp. 



aboveH20 said:


> I     all of them.  It must be so much fun to sew for a grandchild -- and congrats to her husband for the marksmanship award.



Oh, I am having a blast sewing these tiny little things and all the things for the room.  I made everything for my DGDs also when they were born but I didn't have an embroidery machine then.  This is WAY more fun!



cogero said:


> I love all the baby stuff. I need to make my girlfriend something for her baby due in October.



You should Chiara....so much cuter than store bought gifts IMO.



DMGeurts said:


> Absolutely adorable!  I love all the sayings!
> 
> D~



Thank you.  I keep finding more and more that I like.  DD said "mom...how many burp cloths can I possibly need"  



VBAndrea said:


> Wow you've been busy!  Everything looks great and I adore the onsie -- and congrats to your SIL for his award!



Thanks!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I think these are very cool for teen boys!
> 
> That is all so cute!  I love the last onesie!  Congrats on a grandson!  Will his father be home before he's born?



He just left last week for a year.  Baby due in September.  We are hoping he can come home for his R&R in September but it is up to his commanders and he probably won't know that for a few more weeks.



ellenbenny said:


> Anita, love the baby stuff!



Thanks Ellen....been missing you around here.



MommaGinger said:


> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



Cute skirt...please post a picture of her when she wears it.  The quilt is adorable.  Love the colors.



dianemom2 said:


> I am just about to head out the door but I wanted to post this.  I stopped in to Hancock Fabrics today to pick up a few things.  They have a lot of their Absolutely Cotton prints marked down to 50% off.  Plus this week they have 40% off all their Absolutely Cotton fabrics.  They are taking the 40% off the fabrics that are on clearance!  I bought 23 yards of really beautiful fabrics for just over $60!  Most of my fabrics started at either $8.99 or $9.99 per yard.



Wow...great sale!  I wish my Hancock was closer to me.



belle41379 said:


> It's all amazing!!  Love the burp cloths! lol



Thank you.



RMAMom said:


> How cute and it looks like your DD already has already chosen a name!



Yes, he will be Jonathan Eli ....



scbelleatheart said:


> Those are so cute! I wish I had Grandbabies to sew for. I feel like I'm running out of time. I loved sewing all the customs for my kids growing up.
> My DH thought they were amazing too. DS is in the military. You should be so proud of the marksmanship award.



Thank you.  Grandbabies are the best.  I sewed for my DDs growing up too but I am having way too much fun with the grandbabies.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



Nicole - that is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  



miprender said:


> jcmcracken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. I knew you would be sewing the cutiest things for your little grandson. He is going to be spoiled by all his girl cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!  We were just talking about that this weekend.  He is going to either have to be tough or we are going to have to wrap him in bubble wrap  to protect him.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dress is super cute.  I love the boys shirts too.  I like you bedding...look at all of those hidden Mickeys in that bedspread
> 
> 
> 
> belle41379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is sooo sweet.  I bet she loves it.
Click to expand...


----------



## CEK40

Hi to all,

I am new to the Disboutiquers thread and love all your work.  
It has been a while since I have actually made clothes and all my children are all grown up (I use to sew all their clothes and smocked my daughter's dresses) so I wanted to do a few things for myself.    I wanted to make myself some tops and maybe do a little handiwork on the hem of some capris.

I just was wondering about applique on t-shirts.  Do any of you have any special tips or hints?  What kind of sewing machine do you use to do your applique?  Do you recommend an embroidery machine?  

I appreciated any help you have to offer.

Thanks so much,
Carla in VA


----------



## GlassSlippers

I'm really for truly gonna sue Simplicity for false advertising.  Then I'm buying Carla C's bowling shirt pattern just to get the instructions even though I have absolutely no one to sew a shirt in those sizes for.

OK, all done ranting and raving now.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Golden Rose

Y'all are so talented!  I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and I can't get over the beautiful outfits so many of you create.

I would really like to get back to sewing, but I haven't done anything in about a decade.  I have a 6 year old son and a 5 month old daughter, and I'd like to be able to sew things for them both.  Our son is absolutely fanatical about wearing cute, coordinating clothes.  (Seriously, this child wants his shirt, shorts, underpants, and socks to coordinate, preferably to match.  Too many relatives have bought him too much from Gymboree and Janie and Jack over the years.)   Our daughter has no opinion she is able to vocalize about her apparel yet, but I'm sure her brother will teach her to. 

Some of the appliques I've seen on this board are stunning.  I know this sounds like a completely stupid question, but how do you do it?  Where would one start to learn to do this?  Is there special equipment to buy that could make this easier?  What about for embroidering?  (I have done cross stitch, but I've never done hand embroidery.)

Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



I  this dress!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> Shoot! My computer keeps freezing up and I lost the multi-quote I had ready.  I finished the baby bubble romper today.  I did it in a size 3 months.  I think it turned out very cute.  I hope dd's teacher likes it.
> 
> For 3lilpirates this is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.  I found it fairly easy to sew.    If you pick up some cute Disney fabrics, it would be perfect for your little girl.   Joann's happens to have all their character fabric on sale for 40% off this week.  Here are a couple of pictures:


This is so sweet! 


sue_go_disney said:


> I found the instructions at http://www.oneshetwoshe.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial-she-christie.html
> 
> Hopefully all my copying and pasting has worked!



Those are great!! And, I just spent way too much time looking around that site!!! She has some neat homeschooling ideas too!



Meshell2002 said:


> Cute! my DD is now too big for those bubbles, but I miss them.  I LOVE snap tape for clothing....but if you need lots of snaps on something thicker than clothing....a press is the way to go! I didn't know about them until I started sewing diapers.....once I got a press I wanted to put snaps on everything! Here are some cloth training pants I made for DD a while back.....DS jedi boots had snaps holding them on in the back


Those are so pretty and comfy looking! 


sue_go_disney said:


> Easy, huh?



See, it WAS easy!




revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



Shannon, you look gorgeous! I have been looking for a little  shrug like that to wear with my dress. Where did you find this one? 



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



I love all of these  thing! The burp cloths are so cute. 



MommaGinger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion on the CarlaC patterns.  I purchased a few and will give it a go. It has been a crazy week here but I managed to complete my first two projects.  I am going to try to post pictures.  Take a look. They are not much but I am proud I finished them.  The quilt is slightly lopsided but I dont think my DD4 will mind.  My DD is going to wear the skirt as part of a cowgirl costume for her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your warm welcomes.



GREAT JOB!!!! These are wonderful!!! I can't wait to see what else  you make!



aboveH20 said:


> To the best of my knowledge the following is correct.
> 
> Please ask a questions and let me know what isn't clear.  Like I said, I'd love to be able to get a good set of instructions that I could print and make available to people.
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Thanks for the tutorial!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



This looks great!!! Lyddie saw it and now she wants one! 



miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.



I love this one too!!! And, the boys shirts are great! 



belle41379 said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.


This is so pretty! Is it suppose to look like Cinderella? (because I think it does)


CEK40 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers thread and love all your work.
> It has been a while since I have actually made clothes and all my children are all grown up (I use to sew all their clothes and smocked my daughter's dresses) so I wanted to do a few things for myself.    I wanted to make myself some tops and maybe do a little handiwork on the hem of some capris.
> 
> I just was wondering about applique on t-shirts.  Do any of you have any special tips or hints?  What kind of sewing machine do you use to do your applique?  Do you recommend an embroidery machine?
> 
> I appreciated any help you have to offer.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Carla in VA



On the first page, first post, there is a link to "Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial EVER! "  That will help you out quite a bit! You can do that with a regular machine. I bookmarked a lot of the t-shirt applique hints that peole have posted. They are either in the bookmarks, or  on the blog. (or still on my computer because I forgot to upload them....)

Personally, I love my embroidery machine though! I have the Brother 770



Golden Rose said:


> Y'all are so talented!  I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and I can't get over the beautiful outfits so many of you create.
> 
> I would really like to get back to sewing, but I haven't done anything in about a decade.  I have a 6 year old son and a 5 month old daughter, and I'd like to be able to sew things for them both.  Our son is absolutely fanatical about wearing cute, coordinating clothes.  (Seriously, this child wants his shirt, shorts, underpants, and socks to coordinate, preferably to match.  Too many relatives have bought him too much from Gymboree and Janie and Jack over the years.)   Our daughter has no opinion she is able to vocalize about her apparel yet, but I'm sure her brother will teach her to.
> 
> Some of the appliques I've seen on this board are stunning.  I know this sounds like a completely stupid question, but how do you do it?  Where would one start to learn to do this?  Is there special equipment to buy that could make this easier?  What about for embroidering?  (I have done cross stitch, but I've never done hand embroidery.)
> 
> Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



For appliqueing, see my above post. 

The PDF downloadable patterns are very easy. You don't need a special printer for them. They just print on regular size paper, then you glue, staple or tape the pieces together. They are wonderful because you can just print whatever sizes you need to and you never have to buy the pattern again! 


D- I looked through all your pictures, they are wonderful!! It looks like you had such a great time!


----------



## DMGeurts

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



I love all these steam boat dresses!  I love all the fabrics you chose and I love how the ruffles go all the way around the dress!    Just for curiosity... how long were the ruffles before you ruffled them???  



miprender said:


> jcmcracken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through it yesterday on FB. Loved the skirts you made for your DDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.  Dd wore her skirt to school yesterday (middle school - that is) and she said she got tons of compliments on it.    I was worried that she might get teased, but she didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how this one tured out as well...  Gosh - now I am going to have to make one!
> 
> 
> 
> belle41379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is adorable - and so is your dd!
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE all of your Steamboat Willie items!  So cool!
> 
> I bought B&W fabric this weekend and am currently in the muslin phase with a Simplicity shirt pattern for my own version.  I HATE commercial pattern sizing!  I'd love to be able to start a garment without having to make a muslin (or 3) to figure out which size to use!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I am afraid to buy commercial patterns.  I hope you are able to figure out sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> GlassSlippers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really for truly gonna sue Simplicity for false advertising.  Then I'm buying Carla C's bowling shirt pattern just to get the instructions even though I have absolutely no one to sew a shirt in those sizes for.
> 
> OK, all done ranting and raving now.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above post.  I sure hope you are able to get this shirt to work for you.  I feel so badly that you've had so much trouble with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are so talented!  I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and I can't get over the beautiful outfits so many of you create.
> 
> I would really like to get back to sewing, but I haven't done anything in about a decade.  I have a 6 year old son and a 5 month old daughter, and I'd like to be able to sew things for them both.  Our son is absolutely fanatical about wearing cute, coordinating clothes.  (Seriously, this child wants his shirt, shorts, underpants, and socks to coordinate, preferably to match.  Too many relatives have bought him too much from Gymboree and Janie and Jack over the years.)   Our daughter has no opinion she is able to vocalize about her apparel yet, but I'm sure her brother will teach her to.
> 
> Some of the appliques I've seen on this board are stunning.  I know this sounds like a completely stupid question, but how do you do it?  Where would one start to learn to do this?  Is there special equipment to buy that could make this easier?  What about for embroidering?  (I have done cross stitch, but I've never done hand embroidery.)
> 
> Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL about the Gymboree addict in your house.  I was a store mgr. at Gymboree for a few years when my girls were little... not only did everything they wore have to match, but they had to match eachother as well...    So, I feel your pain.
> 
> As far as patterns online, I haven't purchased any commercial patterns at all - I am honestly afraid to.  And, for that matter, I've only purchased from YCMT - because their pattterns seem to be above and beyond for the beginner.  I highly recommend one of Carla C's bundle packs...  which ever one you think you'll use the most.  I know they are expensive, but you only ever have to buy it once and they sky is the limit to what you can create from one bundle.  When the pattern pieces print out, they tell you exactly which piece gets taped to which piece and there are shadowed areas, so you can line them up properly.  I am honestly afraid to use patterns from anywhere else.  I can't wait to see what you create!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so sweet!
> 
> D- I looked through all your pictures, they are wonderful!! It looks like you had such a great time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you had time to look through all of them - I know it's a big album - and it really gives me the warm fuzzies that so many people are interested in seeing all my vacation photos.  So, thanks for looking.
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

belle41379 said:


> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol



 Thanks. I really love having my machine. Lately the machine hasn't stopped.



belle41379 said:


> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.



That is so pretty. I love that shade of blue.



ivey_family said:


> LOVE all of your Steamboat Willie items!  So cool!  (And so are your pillowcases!   )
> C.



Thanks  When I purchased the set I knew it was missing something and wanted to Disneyfie (sp) it without going overboard.



PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the dress and t-shirts!



Thanks



Granna4679 said:


> HAHA!  We were just talking about that this weekend.  He is going to either have to be tough or we are going to have to wrap him in bubble wrap  to protect him.



  I also sent you a FB request



Granna4679 said:


> The dress is super cute.  I love the boys shirts too.  I like you bedding...look at all of those hidden Mickeys in that bedspread



 Thanks. 



CEK40 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I just was wondering about applique on t-shirts.  Do any of you have any special tips or hints?  What kind of sewing machine do you use to do your applique?  Do you recommend an embroidery machine?
> 
> I appreciated any help you have to offer.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Carla in VA



Welcome Carla. I use an embroidery machine to applique. A few of us on here have the Brother PE770. Some do hand applique and there is a tutorial on the front page with instructions.




Golden Rose said:


> Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



I like purchasing my patterns online for the simple fact you can print out the size you need. When you buy a commercial pattern once you cut into it that is it. Also with the online patterns most have step by step instructions with pictures. Something I really need



teresajoy said:


> I love this one too!!! And, the boys shirts are great!



 Thanks



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks so much.  Dd wore her skirt to school yesterday (middle school - that is) and she said she got tons of compliments on it.  I was worried that she might get teased, but she didn't.
> D~



No one is going to tease her because everyone probably wants one


----------



## dianemom2

Golden Rose said:


> Y'all are so talented!  I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and I can't get over the beautiful outfits so many of you create.
> 
> I would really like to get back to sewing, but I haven't done anything in about a decade.  I have a 6 year old son and a 5 month old daughter, and I'd like to be able to sew things for them both.  Our son is absolutely fanatical about wearing cute, coordinating clothes.  (Seriously, this child wants his shirt, shorts, underpants, and socks to coordinate, preferably to match.  Too many relatives have bought him too much from Gymboree and Janie and Jack over the years.)   Our daughter has no opinion she is able to vocalize about her apparel yet, but I'm sure her brother will teach her to.
> 
> Some of the appliques I've seen on this board are stunning.  I know this sounds like a completely stupid question, but how do you do it?  Where would one start to learn to do this?  Is there special equipment to buy that could make this easier?  What about for embroidering?  (I have done cross stitch, but I've never done hand embroidery.)
> 
> Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



My girls were like that with all the matching when they were little.  Even down to the undies!  They do get better as they get older   Most of us who do the appliques have a sewing machine that can do embroidery also to make the appliques.  I buy the appliques from digitizers on the internet who sell them.  The patterns that you can buy on the internet are printed in sections.  You print out the size you need and then tape the pieces together to make the larger sections.  It is nice with growing kids because you can use the same pattern over and over again.  The patterns seems expensive at first but when you re-use them, you realize that you are actually getting a good deal.  Plus each pattern comes with tons of pictures and way more explanation than the store patterns.  I still buy store patterns too but only if it is for something I plan to make once.  Your little girl is just getting to the age where it is a ton of fun to sew stuff for her.  Seeing your little girl dressed in something adorable that you sewed yourself is so exciting!



miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.



I think everything is really cute!  I wish my daughters were young enough to wear a cute dress like that!



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm really for truly gonna sue Simplicity for false advertising.  Then I'm buying Carla C's bowling shirt pattern just to get the instructions even though I have absolutely no one to sew a shirt in those sizes for.
> 
> OK, all done ranting and raving now.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Yes, it is hard to sew from a Simplicity pattern after sewing from one of Carla C's patterns.  I agree that their name shouldn't be Simplicity!  However they are still much better than McCall's or Vogue!  Those are impossible to follow!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I love all these steam boat dresses!  I love all the fabrics you chose and I love how the ruffles go all the way around the dress!    Just for curiosity... how long were the ruffles before you ruffled them???
> 
> I'd like to know how you kept them straight!  I can never keep so many rows of ruffles straight like that!
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.  Dd wore her skirt to school yesterday (middle school - that is) and she said she got tons of compliments on it.    I was worried that she might get teased, but she didn't.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling about being worried about your middle school girls.  My daughter had to wear a dress to school yesterday and I was worried that she'd get teased!  But she didn't.  I am glad that your daughter got lots of compliments!
> 
> Took both of my dd's out for high tea yesterday.  It was what the younger one wanted to do for her birthday.  It was lots of fun!  They had a strolling violinist who came to the table and played for us and chatted.  He was a nice older guy.  He told us about how he'd been in the Marine Corp band for 40 years and he played for 6 presidents.  He got teary eyed when talking to the kids about his childhood and sticking with your passion. It was just wonderful!  Especially since we just gave younger dd a cello for her birthday!
Click to expand...


----------



## effervescent

miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.



Love the outfits!  Steamboat Willie is a big hit at our house.



belle41379 said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.



That is so pretty!



Granna4679 said:


> I hope it goes quickly too.  Oh wow...2 weeks after finding out?  My SIL was @ boot camp when she found out.  Her doctor teasingly asked her how this was possible since her hubby was at boot camp.
> 
> He just left last week for a year.  Baby due in September.  We are hoping he can come home for his R&R in September but it is up to his commanders and he probably won't know that for a few more weeks.



LOL...DH was on field exercises when I thought that I was pregnant with Alison.  Most of the units at the base were deployed at that time.  I called the military hospital to schedule a blood test, DH was due home that weekend and I was hoping to have big news to share with him.  When the scheduler told me that she had an appt on Friday, I said "Oh good, because my husband's coming home on Sunday!"  There was dead silence on her end, and I can only imagine some  and  .  She had a chuckle when I told her he was just out in the field.

I hope his commanders are the caring kind.  On the deployment over Jason's birth they let all of the soldiers expecting babies put in their R&R dates first.  It barely worked for us - Jason was born the day before Mike left to go back, we took him to the airport right after we were discharged from the hospital.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for them.





DMGeurts said:


> Took both of my dd's out for high tea yesterday.  It was what the younger one wanted to do for her birthday.  It was lots of fun!  They had a strolling violinist who came to the table and played for us and chatted.  He was a nice older guy.  He told us about how he'd been in the Marine Corp band for 40 years and he played for 6 presidents.  He got teary eyed when talking to the kids about his childhood and sticking with your passion. It was just wonderful!  Especially since we just gave younger dd a cello for her birthday!



That is wonderful!  I love it when people share a piece of themselves like that.


----------



## WDWAtLast

School is finally out here and I hope to post more than lurk now! Soooooo many beautiful creations! Our trip is in 135 days and I need to start sewing! But my girls (will be 8 and 10) are being wishy washy about wearing customs to Disney  they have agreed to store bought shirts  with hand appliqué but absolutely no dresses  they say a Vida as a top only might be OK but NO ruffles. the 8 year old has agreed to one twirl skirt to wear on her birthday.  I guess it is better than nothing, but I am still sad!  Two questions:

Has anyone seen girls tank tops that are NOT ribbed? Sizes 10 and 12.

I have any idea for a shirt for the 10 year old- I would like to have it say "Faith, hope and pixie dust" but I do not have an embroidery machine. Can you request designs from sellers on the auction sites? Do I look for someone who does there own digitizing? (didn't see anything like this when I looked, but I could have missed a listing)


----------



## belle41379

Teresa-yep, it's a very light version on Cinderella (if it were pink, it would look like the one the mice made her ).  She wants everything to be princess related.  I had the blue fabric in my closet, so decided to make this.  It's my third dress, and all w/o a pattern.  as soon as she saw it, she said "it's Cinderella!!!". . I'm having my friend who has an embroidery machine look to see if she has a coach or glass slipper we could put on it.


----------



## aboveH20

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



It's beautiful and your daughter obviously loves it.  Score!



miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:



The clothes are grand, but I really like the Mickey swirls on your pillowcases!!!



belle41379 said:


> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.



It looks perfect for Florida weather.



Granna4679 said:


> Oh, I am having a blast sewing these tiny little things and all the things for the room.  I made everything for my DGDs also when they were born but I didn't have an embroidery machine then.  This is WAY more fun!



I'm in no hurry, but I know I'll enjoy sewing little things when the time comes.


----------



## jenshell75

Hello Hello, 

Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up. 

The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues. 

I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine. 













I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue. 

jen


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> Applicakes on Etsy has one...not as great as Heather Sue's but she doesn't have a Bruce...
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!  Going to check it out now.

Amazing stuff posted lately!  No time for personals but hopefully I can be back later today-we have a crazy schedule.  Summer isn't going to be the least bit relaxing, I'm afraid!


----------



## cogero

I have a question for everyone.

What kind of table do you have your machines on.

I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.

I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.

I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL

I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.

I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.


----------



## dianemom2

WDWAtLast said:


> School is finally out here and I hope to post more than lurk now! Soooooo many beautiful creations! Our trip is in 135 days and I need to start sewing! But my girls (will be 8 and 10) are being wishy washy about wearing customs to Disney  they have agreed to store bought shirts  with hand appliqué but absolutely no dresses  they say a Vida as a top only might be OK but NO ruffles. the 8 year old has agreed to one twirl skirt to wear on her birthday.  I guess it is better than nothing, but I am still sad!  Two questions:
> 
> Has anyone seen girls tank tops that are NOT ribbed? Sizes 10 and 12.
> 
> I have any idea for a shirt for the 10 year old- I would like to have it say "Faith, hope and pixie dust" but I do not have an embroidery machine. Can you request designs from sellers on the auction sites? Do I look for someone who does there own digitizing? (didn't see anything like this when I looked, but I could have missed a listing)



I feel your pain about the kids growing out of dresses/skirts and customs.  My girls are nearly 11 and 12.  They've refused to wear any of the Disney stuff for at least 2 years now!  Makes me want to cry!

I bought some very cute non-ribbed tank tops at K-mart a few weeks ago.  They had a key-hole cut out on the back.   I think I still have a picture of the shirt I made for my younger dd.  They had them in lots of colors.  I bought black, white, purple and turquoise.









jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> 
> Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up.
> 
> The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues.
> 
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen



It definitely looks like a tension issue.  Have you looked to see if you have some threads or fluff stuck under the needle plate or down near the bobbin?  That can mess things up.  That would be my only other suggestion since you've tried almost everything else that I would have suggested.


----------



## DMGeurts

jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> 
> Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up.
> 
> The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues.
> 
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen



I hate to say this.... but the only time my machine does this is when I am using Walmart Coates & Clark thread.  I can purchase the same brand at JoAnn's and have no issues at all, but if I buy it at Walmart, all I have is problem after problem.  And it looks just like your picture.

So, my suggestion, since you've tried everything you can try - is try a different brand of thread - if it stitches out nice - it might be the brand your machine doesn't like.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



Currently - I am still on the diningroom table - and my serger is on a barstool.    But if my sewing room ever gets done - I will have all my machines on a regular counter top with out base cabinets under them - reinforced by the occasional 2x4 leg.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



I guess that you posted at the same time I was posting   I have my sewing machine and serger on an old kitchen table with leaves.  Since those machines don't move as much, they've been fine.  The leaves haven't been a problem.  My embroidery machine is on it's own old kitchen table.  It is a smaller square table and it is very sturdy.  I would imagine that a folding table wouldn't be sturdy enough for your new machine. It is a pretty good sized machine and it will be heavier.    The desk sounds like a better spot for your new machine.

Now I have to get off of here and get to work.  I have lots of stuff to work on today!


----------



## Meshell2002

jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> 
> Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up.
> 
> The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues.
> 
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen



It looks like what my machine does when the bobbin is inserted upside down....try flipping your bobbin over and putting it back in


----------



## Blyssfull

jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> 
> Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up.
> 
> The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues.
> 
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen




My machine was doing this as well. I have a brother cs6000i and I did all the research like you on what was wrong, read my manual, messed with my tension.... After watching a couple of videos on youtube I realized I had been inserting my bobbin wrong all that time.   Hope this helps.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



Hi there,
I bought a sewing machine desk proper.  The machines use to be on a long plastic table but it bounced and the embroidery machine didn't set level.  I bought the desk for the serger and straight machine.  My embroidery machine sets on a hard table that DH got from school.  It is thick, heavy and long so the machine sets very level.  Good luck.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



My 'studio' has multiple 'tables' in it!  I have a kitchen table in the ...well...kitchen area, which is piled full of fabric for the next several projects...and a bit of fabric from projects completed and just not put away. I have an old desk (came from the army surplus store) sitting beside an old sewing machine table and a short bookcase.  All three of these are 'married' together with a piece of particle board (very strong and stiff)  to make a proper table for my embroidery machine and thread and s p a c e to work.  The sewing machine sits on the old desk, and my serger is on top of my mom's old treadle machine. If I ever get it clean, I'll take a few pictures to let you know what I'm talking about.  It is kinda strange sounding, but I have a full 4 ft x 6 ft space for my embroidery machine.  (I cut two feet off...or rather I had Home Depot cut 2 feet off...for an ironing surface to put on my cutting table.)

The particle board top was a quick inexpensive fix.  I am now in the process of 'decopage'-ing it with some left over Minnie Mouse fabric.  One of these days I'll get some time to finish up...



I am in the home stretch of finishing up the nursery redo for my friend.  The installation is on Monday.  I'm getting a bit nervous.  When I worked for a decorator I always loved the installation day.  But then, I was just the co ordinator, not the actual worker!  I DO NOT make slipcovers, so her rocking chair looks very amateurish...just a basic pillow case over the existing cushions with a bit of velcro and ties...I am not happy with her choice of window treatments, the bumper pad is done (what a chore to wrestle THAT thing around!) and the other bedding items are completed.  I think it will be cute...just not what I was wanting to do for her...




Nini


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



I have an IKEA desk combo - 2 bookcase type bases and a table top. My sewing machine is a sewing/embroidery combo and is always on the desk. Serger is still sitting in the box on the floor  I need to clean off and rearrange the other side of the desk and get that thing out of the box. Cricut is on a shelf and I take it down when I use it. I have my other very basic machine in the closet. I would love to have that out for the girls to use but I have too much stuff and not enough space.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



This dress is so beautiful!!  I love all the ruffles!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Here is the cinderella dress I made for my daugther.  I found pictures on this site that inspired me to make this dress and thanks to whomever the pictures were from!!  My daughter loves it!!
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247775_1400560110955_1740898747_663292_2599617_n.jpg


----------



## jenshell75

I just wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone that replied with a little hint or tip. It's 1.15am here and I am just about to go to bed so I can make a fresh start with my machine in the morning. 

Blyssfull, thanks so much I will try again with the bobbin. I can't honestly remember if I have tried turning it over  I just thought I did it the same every time but who know's this may be the trick. Thanks 



Blyssfull said:


> My machine was doing this as well. I have a brother cs6000i and I did all the research like you on what was wrong, read my manual, messed with my tension.... After watching a couple of videos on youtube I realized I had been inserting my bobbin wrong all that time.   Hope this helps.



Meshell, I will give the bobbin thing a shot. I live down under so it's very possible that my bobbin is upside down. lolllll 



Meshell2002 said:


> It looks like what my machine does when the bobbin is inserted upside down....try flipping your bobbin over and putting it back in



DMGeurts, Thanks for the info about the thread, actually I was thinking that it did look a little bumpy  you maybe correct. I don't think it is the best quality thread. Off to the shops to get some new thread if the bobbin trick does not work. 




DMGeurts said:


> I hate to say this.... but the only time my machine does this is when I am using Walmart Coates & Clark thread.  I can purchase the same brand at JoAnn's and have no issues at all, but if I buy it at Walmart, all I have is problem after problem.  And it looks just like your picture.
> 
> So, my suggestion, since you've tried everything you can try - is try a different brand of thread - if it stitches out nice - it might be the brand your machine doesn't like.
> 
> 
> Dianemom, I gave my machine a good clean and oil but I didn't remove the needle plate, so I will give that a shot too. It's got to be something simple!! My machine is old but has always been kind to me but I could toss it in the bin at the moment. And to top it all off I need to have the dress finnished by Saturday for my DD to wear to a birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely looks like a tension issue.  Have you looked to see if you have some threads or fluff stuck under the needle plate or down near the bobbin?  That can mess things up.  That would be my only other suggestion since you've tried almost everything else that I would have suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again your kindness is appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I love the fabrics (I even have one of them!).




miprender said:


> So here is my CASE from Aimeeg. We are going to wear this one of our DHS days. I also made DH the same shirt and am thinking of making Steamboat Minnie on my shirt.
> 
> I wish I had something nicer to hang it on as it looks droopy in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the boys will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to finish most of my shirts this weekend so I will have more pics to share.


Fabulous as well!  And I adore that the boys' t's match!



belle41379 said:


> That is amazing!
> I love these shirts!! You all are really making me wish I had an embroidery machine...or at least one that made this easier! lol
> 
> Here is another dress I made DD.  The back wasn't fastened, so it is draping a bit.  It has small solid white "pearl" buttons on the back.


Adorable!  It looks absolutely perfect.



WDWAtLast said:


> School is finally out here and I hope to post more than lurk now! Soooooo many beautiful creations! Our trip is in 135 days and I need to start sewing! But my girls (will be 8 and 10) are being wishy washy about wearing customs to Disney  they have agreed to store bought shirts  with hand appliqué but absolutely no dresses  they say a Vida as a top only might be OK but NO ruffles. the 8 year old has agreed to one twirl skirt to wear on her birthday.  I guess it is better than nothing, but I am still sad!  Two questions:
> 
> Has anyone seen girls tank tops that are NOT ribbed? Sizes 10 and 12.
> 
> I have any idea for a shirt for the 10 year old- I would like to have it say "Faith, hope and pixie dust" but I do not have an embroidery machine. Can you request designs from sellers on the auction sites? Do I look for someone who does there own digitizing? (didn't see anything like this when I looked, but I could have missed a listing)


I was going to mention Kmart as well for the tank tops but also JCPenney's has them (just not in my dd's size!!! -- our store had tons of medium and large but so very few small).  Penney's has them on sale as well.  Target carries the spaghetti strap camoiselle tops in plain colors if you are interested in those.



jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> 
> Well for the last 2 days I have been at constant war with my sewing machine. I have been sewing away with out a problem and then as I go to sew the skirt for my simply sweet dress my machine decided to play up.
> 
> The top stitch is fine but underneath it is all loopy. I have replaced the needle, tried new bobbins, played with the tensions re wound the bobbin again. Re thread the machine about 1000 times and I am still having issues.
> 
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen


You must take the needleplate thingy off and clean, clean, clean and then clean some more.  I had to clean mine three times at one point to fix my loopy lower threads.  I just kept missing a really tiny thread.



cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



My machine and serger are on a sewing /desk table thing I ordered on line from Joanne's.  It has a huge table that flips out on the back, but I don't have room to use that   My embroidery machine is on a counter that dh installed for me to fold clothes on -- little did he know the laundry room would become inundated with sewing equipment.



And I forgot who got the great deal on fabrics at Hancock's, but ours had no cotton's on sale -- just the regular ones at 40% off.  I did get some soccer print flannel at Wally's for $1 yd though (future easy fit pj bottoms for ds).


----------



## JMD1979

WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney. 

The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out. 

This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!





Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip





Just some fun non Disney sets









Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!

Jeana


----------



## ivey_family

jenshell75 said:


> Hello Hello,
> I have attached a few photos of my issue and hope someone here can help me. I have googled every trouble shooting page. I am about to cry.  or smash my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help or ideas on how to fix this issue.
> 
> jen



As others have said, be sure to take the needle plate off and clean under there.  The casing that the bobbin SITS inside will also most likely come out.  (Be sure to note how it goes in for reassembly!)  

On the casing, look for a thin piece of metal that is screwed on.  It helps with tension.  Use a gentle toothbrush (or little brush with your machine accessories if you have one) to sweep behind that piece.  Don't pull on it!  Sometimes a thread can get caught in there and wreak havoc with stitching.  Ask me how I know!  

Hope you get it sorted out soon!
Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.  

I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.  






Close-up:





And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:





D~


----------



## JMD1979

Thank you so much!
OMGosh! I LOVE your curtain! It is fabulous. Love that fabric! You did a great job!



DMGeurts said:


> I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.
> 
> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


----------



## tinkerszs

I am posting here because I need some help. I want to make matching shirts for my family for the 6 days we are there. I have a sewing machine but have no idea how to really use it. I can't spend tons of money making these shirts. In your opinion, what is the best, most cost effective, and easiest way to make shirts? TIA!


----------



## Meshell2002

tinkerszs said:


> I am posting here because I need some help. I want to make matching shirts for my family for the 6 days we are there. I have a sewing machine but have no idea how to really use it. I can't spend tons of money making these shirts. In your opinion, what is the best, most cost effective, and easiest way to make shirts? TIA!



You could use you machine to applique some blank shirts....look at the OP and look for Heathersues tutorial on machine applique


----------



## Fruto76

JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana


Everything is gorgeous, including your models . You did a really nice job on the clothes. 



DMGeurts said:


> I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.
> 
> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I just love the colors you chose! The curtains are great and I had to look for a few mins to see what you were talking about being lopsided. It's hardly noticeable because the rest of the curtain is beautiful.


----------



## belle41379

JMD1979 said:


> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Welcome!!  There are several of us that are new.  Can't wait to see more of your stuff. 



DMGeurts said:


> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



It looks fantastic!  Love the colors/patterns.


----------



## mphalens

I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!! 

Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes  ) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.

I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!

He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?





Rear shot





Front patch





Rear "pocket" (it's sewn closed)





An action shot!


----------



## mphalens

JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



Wow!!!!  How fabulous are your outfits???  And you say you made these just after sewing finally "clicked" for you?    They all look amazing!!!!  And your photographs are fantastic too (cute models! ) - I'm guessing since you have a watermark you are also a photographer?



DMGeurts said:


> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVE it!!!    How awesome is your sewing room going to look?!?!?


----------



## aboveH20

Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine 

Welcome






To your left






Straight ahead (I Frankensteined a computer so I could "see" CarlaC patterns which I have, but am hesitant to use it because I have soooo many extension cords.)






To the right






As you can see, I have all the hot water I need -- only have to go upstairs to get it






My sewing machine (which is one hissy fit away from being replaced), serger, and all that's currently left of my embroidery machine 












Base model Cricut and my collection of serger trims (gotta go to Walmart and get one of those big barrels of pretzels to continue my collection  )









I have three of these plastic drawers things under the table -- very handy







My husband made the twin bookcases.  This is my inspiration . . .






Sandwiched between them is an old dresser -- each drawer has different fabrics (categories are probably invisible to the naked eye, but I know!)






The view out my window -- no lake -- but occasionally deer







There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.

 I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._


----------



## WDWAtLast

dianemom2 said:


> I feel your pain about the kids growing out of dresses/skirts and customs.  My girls are nearly 11 and 12.  They've refused to wear any of the Disney stuff for at least 2 years now!  Makes me want to cry!
> 
> I bought some very cute non-ribbed tank tops at K-mart a few weeks ago.  They had a key-hole cut out on the back.   I think I still have a picture of the shirt I made for my younger dd.  They had them in lots of colors.  I bought black, white, purple and turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to mention Kmart as well for the tank tops but also JCPenney's has them (just not in my dd's size!!! -- our store had tons of medium and large but so very few small).  Penney's has them on sale as well.  Target carries the spaghetti strap camoiselle tops in plain colors if you are interested in those.



Thank you both - the Kmart tanks would be perfect, but there are no longer any Kmarts in Houston    I will check Penney's next week.  I would rather not get the spaghetti straps if I can help it, but if that is all I can find, I guess I will make do!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I did on Monday...but not today.  I was too upset with them today!
> 
> I understand the concept of a loss-leader.  And I get that they don't want to go broke...however, this particular Joann's does this to me all the time.  If I ask for a rain check on a regular item that they admit they did not get in stock in time for a sale, they tell me they can't do it.  If it is something I really want, I usually go in right after they open on the first day of a sale...and they still won't have it in stock until after the sale is over...then it miraculously appears...  I'm feeling a strongly worded letter to the corporate office coming on...
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, go for it!! I hate JoAnnes. Part if what drives me crazy is that they don't keep the fabric "collections' together. They mix up the licensed with the other fabrics, then won't give you the discount for thier error. I made a big stink about that, and now they do keep it separated and signed. I think the flow is awful. There is fabric, separted by wood crafts then quilting fabrics and all the way on the other side of the room, is the sewing notions. It's a fabric store, not one stop shopping.


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.
> 
> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Very creative, love the curtains!


----------



## DMGeurts

For the record... I think your sewing space is fantastic... It beats my diningroom table/bar stool combo any day~  



aboveH20 said:


> *Base model Cricut *





ROFTLOL!!!!!!!

D~


----------



## JMD1979

mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes  ) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.
> 
> I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?



These are sooo cute! And that model!!! What a doll!



mphalens said:


> Wow!!!!  How fabulous are your outfits???  And you say you made these just after sewing finally "clicked" for you?    They all look amazing!!!!  And your photographs are fantastic too (cute models! ) - I'm guessing since you have a watermark you are also a photographer?



Thank you so much! Just to clarify I have made a few outfits before this, but my machine and I always seemed to fight.  In case you were wondering the machine usually won and my outfits ended up in the trash! I gave up sewing for a while then recently got a new machine and picked it back up. Not sure if it was the new machine or my brain, but something just clicked! LOL!
As for being a photog.... not really. I'm kinda just a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment on my photos though!  The WM was actually because I took the pics for my etsy shop.



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.
> 
> I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._



Umm, WOW!! I love your space. Nevermind that it's a basement quadrant, it looks fantastic and oh so organized! Love it!

Jeana


----------



## chellewashere

aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight ahead (I Frankensteined a computer so I could "see" CarlaC patterns which I have, but am hesitant to use it because I have soooo many extension cords.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have all the hot water I need -- only have to go upstairs to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing machine (which is one hissy fit away from being replaced), serger, and all that's currently left of my embroidery machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base model Cricut and my collection of serger trims (gotta go to Walmart and get one of those big barrels of pretzels to continue my collection  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three of these plastic drawers things under the table -- very handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband made the twin bookcases.  This is my inspiration . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandwiched between them is an old dresser -- each drawer has different fabrics (categories are probably invisible to the naked eye, but I know!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out my window -- no lake -- but occasionally deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.
> 
> I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._



Love your space!! Mine is in the livingroom so even a little space I could have by myself would be awesome.

Question: I see you have the same serger I do...can you tell me what you do to be able to do the rolled hem and the ruffle? Mine just dont come out right and Im messing up alot of fabric. Thanks!!


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An action shot!


I love the easy fits, you did a super job! but really I wanna just hug that sweetie. How cute is he? 



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome


Holy bejeeburzzz.... that's a space plus some! Your organizational skills are top notch! It's like a craft store in there, woman! I think it's great!


----------



## branmuffin

effervescent said:


> .
> That's really sweet of you.  My DH deployed 2 weeks after we found out I was pregnant with our first together.  Getting ready for Jason's arrival is what kept me sane.  I hope the time goes quickly and uneventfully for them both.




"Evervesent"_ I just had to reply that my DH deployed about a week or so after we found out I was pregnant, too AND his name is Jason!! I thought that was too much to not say something! 

To "Granna" Hope the deployment goes by quickly. The first couple of months are always the hardest for me. Please thank them BOTH for their service!


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


>


Very cute!



aboveH20 said:


> My husband made the twin bookcases.  This is my inspiration . . .


Oh, to have your quadrent...


----------



## mphalens

JMD1979 said:


> These are sooo cute! And that model!!! What a doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Just to clarify I have made a few outfits before this, but my machine and I always seemed to fight.  In case you were wondering the machine usually won and my outfits ended up in the trash! I gave up sewing for a while then recently got a new machine and picked it back up. Not sure if it was the new machine or my brain, but something just clicked! LOL!
> As for being a photog.... not really. I'm kinda just a wannabe. Thanks for the compliment on my photos though!  The WM was actually because I took the pics for my etsy shop.
> 
> Jeana



Aw!  Thanks!!!  He swings from super sweet to super rotten like the pendulum of a clock   I'm lucky he was willing to cooperate for these pictures



Fruto76 said:


> I love the easy fits, you did a super job! but really I wanna just hug that sweetie. How cute is he?



Thanks!!!!  His love for the pants made my day worth all the work   Now I need to go buy more elastic!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> I think everything is really cute!  I wish my daughters were young enough to wear a cute dress like that!
> 
> 
> Took both of my dd's out for high tea yesterday.  It was what the younger one wanted to do for her birthday.  It was lots of fun!  They had a strolling violinist who came to the table and played for us and chatted.  He was a nice older guy.  He told us about how he'd been in the Marine Corp band for 40 years and he played for 6 presidents.  He got teary eyed when talking to the kids about his childhood and sticking with your passion. It was just wonderful!  Especially since we just gave younger dd a cello for her birthday!



 Thanks. Luckily DD8 still loves everything girlie.

What a special way to spend you DDs bday.



effervescent said:


> Love the outfits!  Steamboat Willie is a big hit at our house.



Thanks. He's a big hit too since DD5 has played Epic Mickey.



aboveH20 said:


> The clothes are grand, but I really like the Mickey swirls on your pillowcases!!!
> .



 Thanks. The swirls were the first thing I did when I got my PE770



jenshell75 said:


> I



As Dorine pointed out that happend to me too after Clarks & Coats and I had purchased my at Joannes. But I had a birds nest of thread that needed to be removed after taking out the bobbin case. I use Gutterman and have not had a problem (knocking on wood just in case)



cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> I had a dining room table but it kept opening where the leaf goes so I got rid of it.
> 
> I have a folding table and am wondering if that is sturdy enough or if a desk would be better.
> 
> I do have a desk I am sort of not using that I could move though it is my daughters art Station and has my cricut on it. LOL
> 
> I want the table to hold my sewing machine and embroidery machine full time.
> 
> I have my serger and heatpress on my shelving units but will be moving my heat press to an old endtable that is collecting junk in my basement.



I use my office desk and have to constantly switch them out depending on what I am doing.



dianemom2 said:


>



Cute tank top.



VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous as well!  And I adore that the boys' t's match!
> 
> And I forgot who got the great deal on fabrics at Hancock's, but ours had no cotton's on sale -- just the regular ones at 40% off.  I did get some soccer print flannel at Wally's for $1 yd though (future easy fit pj bottoms for ds).



 Thanks.  
And oh how I wish I had a Hancock or Hobby Lobby around here.



JMD1979 said:


> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip



Welcome and what beautiful dresses you made.



DMGeurts said:


> D~



I love those. I didn't even notice it and I don't think anyone will once they are on the windows.



mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?



What a cutie. They came out great.



aboveH20 said:


>



WOW look at all the room that you have. I love how you decorated with all the Disney bags.
But I especially love your cricut Your's is the energy saver kind!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

NEW BIG GIVE!!!!






Please come and help our beautiful Bridgie!!! She is finishing chemo and radiation and has been very brave throughout her illness!! Now its time to CELEBRATE!!!

Mom is mysevendwarfs here on the DIS - can you guess how many kiddos she has??? She has been a member here on the DIS for many years, just changing her name over time as new additions were added to the family

We need princessy dresses for CRT! Baby Stuff for little sister!!! Lots of fun things to sew including something Patriotic Mickey for the 4th of July!! They have decided to drive instead of fly since Bridget cant handle pressure very well!!!

Ship Date will be June 15th!!!!

I'd LOVE IT if you could come and help this super sweet family out!!! The family motto is "Every Day with Joy"!!!!!If you arent a member of the Big Give, just click on the link in my siggie and come on over!! We'd LOVE to have you!!!!


----------



## mkwj

cogero said:


> I have a question for everyone.
> 
> What kind of table do you have your machines on.
> 
> .




I went to IKEA and built a desk.  For about $60 maybe less.  I got an 8 foot long table that is about 2 feet wide.  You can get different type legs.  I just went with the plain ones.  It works perfect for me.  I have my embroidery machine on one side and my sewing machine on the other.  There is also plenty of room in between to work with.  This works perfect for me because I didn't want something as wide as a table.    Another idea: A friend went to a habitat restore and bought an old cabinet and painted it.  She bought a countertop and attached to the cabinet.  It is in the middle.  She had to put table legs on each side.  The machines are on each side with storage in between.


----------



## cogero

THanks for all the sewing table info everyone.

DH is going to look at Home depot for me tomorrow. I have 2 small 4 x 4 expedit shelves from IKEA I want to put something on. So he is going to see if he can find either some melamine or a door that would work.


----------



## JMD1979

Question....

Oh boy you all are if for it! I'm new here and I'm already diving in with the questions. 

So here goes, I mentioned that I recently got a new sewing machine which I LOVE! It is also an embroidery machine which came with a 4x4 and a 6x10 hoop size. I purposely got this machine due to the larger hoop, but now I am finding that I really wish I had something in between the two. (5x7) My question is how do I go about finding the best way to embroider a child's size T-shirt with the 6x10 hoop.... The 4x4 is just waaaay too small. The 6x10 can be a bit tricky since it is so big and the shirt is quite small. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeana


----------



## mkwj

JMD1979 said:


> Question....
> 
> Oh boy you all are if for it! I'm new here and I'm already diving in with the questions.
> 
> So here goes, I mentioned that I recently got a new sewing machine which I LOVE! It is also an embroidery machine which came with a 4x4 and a 6x10 hoop size. I purposely got this machine due to the larger hoop, but now I am finding that I really wish I had something in between the two. (5x7) My question is how do I go about finding the best way to embroider a child's size T-shirt with the 6x10 hoop.... The 4x4 is just waaaay too small. The 6x10 can be a bit tricky since it is so big and the shirt is quite small.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



Well first can you get a 5x7?   You will save a lot of stablilizer.  I know a lot of people hoop their stuff, but I rarely do.  I just turn mine inside out and use the 505 spray.  There is a blog I follow that does some really good tutorials with pictures if you are interested.


----------



## JMD1979

mkwj said:


> Well first can you get a 5x7?   You will save a lot of stablilizer.  I know a lot of people hoop their stuff, but I rarely do.  I just turn mine inside out and use the 505 spray.  There is a blog I follow that does some really good tutorials with pictures if you are interested.




Thanks so much for your response. As of right now my machine does not offer the 5x7 hoop.  It's a Husqvarna viking h class 600e. When I took my owners class I had asked if there were any plans to offer different hoops and I was told yes, but it would be a mega hoop. So sad. LOL! I thought I would love having the 6x10, lately not so much.
I would be eternally grateful if you would share the blog with me!

Jeana


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Hi! I know it has been asked before, but I cannot get the search function to be my friend and work. Anyone have a link to a free bucket hat pattern? I have never made one and before I spend the money for a pattern I was going to see if someone could point me in the direction of a good pattern/tutorial. Thanks so much


----------



## ellenbenny

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Hi! I know it has been asked before, but I cannot get the search function to be my friend and work. Anyone have a link to a free bucket hat pattern? I have never made one and before I spend the money for a pattern I was going to see if someone could point me in the direction of a good pattern/tutorial. Thanks so much



I found a few by searching for sun hat tutorial on the craftgossip blog.

Hopefully this link will bring you to the right place:
http://sewing.craftgossip.com/?s=sun+hat

There are a few cute ones if you scroll down.


----------



## Marianne0310

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Hi! I know it has been asked before, but I cannot get the search function to be my friend and work. Anyone have a link to a free bucket hat pattern? I have never made one and before I spend the money for a pattern I was going to see if someone could point me in the direction of a good pattern/tutorial. Thanks so much




McCalls Patterns Co. has a free bucket hat pattern.  I hope you can open this link. 
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/filebin/images/free_downloads/McCalls/PDF/babyhats.pdf

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I don't want to hijack the thread - so please PM me if you can help.  I will be having my second child in January.  With my first I just disposables, and she should be well out of them by then.  My husband isn't really to excited about cloth diapering, but I thought maybe we could give it a try. And since I can sew - why not!  Should save lots o' money!
> 
> But as you know there is a ton of info out there.  But since I have you ladies I thought I would see what you know.
> 
> Should I start with Prefolds and a cover and then go to A-in-1 (or pocket) (using the prefolds as stuffers)?
> 
> How many do you recommend?
> 
> Is it really gross to clean them?  Do they leak more than disposables?
> 
> And what are some good patterns out there?  I probably won't buy a snap press, but could do pliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I do prefolds & covers when we're home (I work full-time).  For over nights I use BumGenius one size pockets so I don't have to work as hard to get a diaper on in the middle of the night, plus they stay dry longer for ds than prefolds.  
I have probably 15 or so prefolds & maybe 10 pockets.  I haven't made any yet, but I have one cut out.  I'm planning to use aplix instead of snaps for most of mine.  They're easier to use & so far I've never had trouble with one of my kids trying to take their diapers off all the time.  

We have VERY few leaks & they're usually when he's slept completely through the night.  I use a dry bucket too & I just dump the while thing straight in the washer so it's not bad at all.  I do a hot rinse & then a warm wash cycle.  Sometimes I'll do another rinse after the wash if they still smell a little off.  I have flushable liners that I put in them now that he's eating solids & that really helps with dirties.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.  

I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!

My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!

I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!


----------



## cogero

good news on your FIL.

DH went to home depot and found me a piece of melamine to use as a table top on my expedit shelves. I will take a picture later.

Hoping to organize and possibly try out the new machine today.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Okay I am all done with Etsy. 

Who sells iron on appliques please PM me.

Thank You


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my baby outfits and burp cloths, in case I missed someone on my earlier multi-quote.




DMGeurts said:


> Took both of my dd's out for high tea yesterday.  It was what the younger one wanted to do for her birthday.  It was lots of fun!  They had a strolling violinist who came to the table and played for us and chatted.  He was a nice older guy.  He told us about how he'd been in the Marine Corp band for 40 years and he played for 6 presidents.  He got teary eyed when talking to the kids about his childhood and sticking with your passion. It was just wonderful!  Especially since we just gave younger dd a cello for her birthday!



How sweet!  



effervescent said:


> LOL...DH was on field exercises when I thought that I was pregnant with Alison.  Most of the units at the base were deployed at that time.  I called the military hospital to schedule a blood test, DH was due home that weekend and I was hoping to have big news to share with him.  When the scheduler told me that she had an appt on Friday, I said "Oh good, because my husband's coming home on Sunday!"  There was dead silence on her end, and I can only imagine some  and  .  She had a chuckle when I told her he was just out in the field.
> 
> I hope his commanders are the caring kind.  On the deployment over Jason's birth they let all of the soldiers expecting babies put in their R&R dates first.  It barely worked for us - Jason was born the day before Mike left to go back, we took him to the airport right after we were discharged from the hospital.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for them.



Thanks for the story about your husband coming home.  I relayed it to my DD last night.  It made her feel a little better knowing there is a possibility.  



NiniMorris said:


> I am in the home stretch of finishing up the nursery redo for my friend.  The installation is on Monday.  I'm getting a bit nervous.  When I worked for a decorator I always loved the installation day.  But then, I was just the co ordinator, not the actual worker!  I DO NOT make slipcovers, so her rocking chair looks very amateurish...just a basic pillow case over the existing cushions with a bit of velcro and ties...I am not happy with her choice of window treatments, the bumper pad is done (what a chore to wrestle THAT thing around!) and the other bedding items are completed.  I think it will be cute...just not what I was wanting to do for her...
> 
> Nini



I am so anxious to see your baby room stuff.  I love installation days too.  Please take lots of pictures.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Here is the cinderella dress I made for my daugther.  I found pictures on this site that inspired me to make this dress and thanks to whomever the pictures were from!!  My daughter loves it!!
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247775_1400560110955_1740898747_663292_2599617_n.jpg



This is sooo cute!!  What a beautiful little princess!



JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



Jeana - they are all very cute.  I really like the minnie dresses!!



DMGeurts said:


> I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.
> 
> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the curtain!!!  Did you cover the buttons??



mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes  ) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.
> 
> I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An action shot!



OMG.....he is a doll!!!!!!!!!!!  



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight ahead (I Frankensteined a computer so I could "see" CarlaC patterns which I have, but am hesitant to use it because I have soooo many extension cords.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view out my window -- no lake -- but occasionally deer



WOW...WOW...WOW...WOW!!!  I wish I was even half that organized and had even 1/4 of that space.  Love it!



branmuffin said:


> "Evervesent"_ I just had to reply that my DH deployed about a week or so after we found out I was pregnant, too AND his name is Jason!! I thought that was too much to not say something!
> 
> To "Granna" Hope the deployment goes by quickly. The first couple of months are always the hardest for me. Please thank them BOTH for their service!



Thank you!  I know she will be fine.  He was at boot camp, then AIT ( 6 months so far) and now gone for a year.  She is really missing him but with the baby and then holidays, I hope the time passes fast for her.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



Hey....great to see you back...and GREAT news on your FIL and Grandmother.  I hope they continue to improve.


----------



## NiniMorris

Fabric. com has Kaffee Fassett fabric on sale for 15% off..not a huge selection, but some pretty nice ones.


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



Welcome back.    I hope both of them continue to improve.  




cogero said:


> good news on your FIL.
> 
> DH went to home depot and found me a piece of melamine to use as a table top on my expedit shelves. I will take a picture later.
> 
> Hoping to organize and possibly try out the new machine today.



Oooh. I can't wait to hear about your new machines.



Granna4679 said:


> Love the curtain!!!  Did you cover the buttons??



Yes, I did cover the buttons.  

D~


----------



## miprender

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



That is great news.


----------



## VBAndrea

JMD1979 said:


> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana


Beautiful work!!!  The Minnie dress set is stunning!  I adore how you did the fabrics.  



DMGeurts said:


> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a refresher - the walls of my sewing room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Love the curtains!  I am getting very anxious to see your completed space -- I may even be more anxious than you are!!!  Get your hubby to work!



mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes  ) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.
> 
> I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?


Fabulous job!  I love them and I think you ds likes them too!



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base model Cricut and my collection of serger trims (gotta go to Walmart and get one of those big barrels of pretzels to continue my collection  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.
> 
> I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._



I really like your space   At least you have SPACE to move around and work.  I find with my space being so small it's gets messy very easily so I sometimes feel I spend just as much time cleaning things as I do making things.  And I have that very same Cricut model that you have!!!!!  I also had some very pretty serger scraps from a stripwork dress I made my dd and was tempted to save the scraps and mail them to you for your collection


----------



## babynala

Hi all, I went away for about a week around Memorial Day to visit with my family and DH's family.  I'm finally caught up and there is WTMTQ but I did look at everyone's beautiful creations.  Welcome to all the new followers.

DMGeurts - thanks for sharing the pictures from your trip to Amsterdam.  I love your SILs dress and her purple shoes.  I'm glad all the gifts you made were a big hit (but I'm not surprised).

The Moonk's Mom - glad to hear that your FIL is doing better and it sounds as if your Grandmother is feeling better too.

I'm itching to sew but my house is a mess and I have a TON of laundry to do.  I guess I should get started thinking about what to make the kids for our October trip.  I'm not sure how to approach this trip since my DH decided to tell my DD about the trip one day.  My DS still has no idea and I don't know how to tell him.  In the past whenever we planned a trip Mickey would put balloons on the mailbox with a note letting us know it was our turn to visit Disney World.  If I try to do something similar this time for my DS then I know my DD9 will figure everything out.  I really have no idea what my husband was thinking.   He was the one who wanted to wait to tell the kids until our trip got closer.    Any suggestions?


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Love the curtains!  I am getting very anxious to see your completed space -- I may even be more anxious than you are!!!  Get your hubby to work!
> 
> And I have that very same Cricut model that you have!!!!!



Thanks Andrea.    I am getting anxious to see my space, as well...  I am trying to crack the whip on DH - but he says all of his drill batteries are dead and won't take a charge.    I am not sure if that's a ploy to get new batteries -or what?    So, guess what he's getting as an early father's day present...  

So, those of you with that Cricut model (b.c.001)... could we get some reviews on it???    I've had my eye on one, and if the price drops - it's mine!  



babynala said:


> DMGeurts - thanks for sharing the pictures from your trip to Amsterdam.  I love your SILs dress and her purple shoes.  I'm glad all the gifts you made were a big hit (but I'm not surprised).



Thank you - that was very nice of you to say.    Glad to see you back and I hope you can over-look the mess in your house (that's what I've been doing all week) and work on some cute sewing stuff.  

D~


----------



## tricia

D - I checked out all of your pictures the other night on my Ipad (which DS was waiting to use)  He kept asking just how many pictures you took, cause the slide show lasted over 15 minutes (I enjoyed it).  Nemo looked really fun, my guys would love that, the skirt looked really cute, and everyone looked like they had a great time.  Thanks for sharing.







The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!




That is Great News.  Glad to see you back.


----------



## belle41379

babynala said:


> I'm itching to sew but my house is a mess and I have a TON of laundry to do.  I guess I should get started thinking about what to make the kids for our October trip.  I'm not sure how to approach this trip since my DH decided to tell my DD about the trip one day.  My DS still has no idea and I don't know how to tell him.  In the past whenever we planned a trip Mickey would put balloons on the mailbox with a note letting us know it was our turn to visit Disney World.  If I try to do something similar this time for my DS then I know my DD9 will figure everything out.  I really have no idea what my husband was thinking.   He was the one who wanted to wait to tell the kids until our trip got closer.    Any suggestions?



We are going in Oct. too!  how about having a 100 Days party? You could have a postcard sent from WDW and have Disney themed foods.  Could Mickey send a note explaining that he asked you and DH to share the good news this time since he is so busy with the new meet/greet at MK?


----------



## mkwj

Question

Have any of you made curtains to go over french doors?  My sewing room is off the main hallway and we all know how messy a sewing room can be (or space).  I really wanted something different from the typical bar at the top and bottom type.  I try to keep it clean, but when I am in the middle of projects it is harder to do.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



Good news about your fil and your grandmother!



JMD1979 said:


> Just some fun non Disney sets



Great job!



DMGeurts said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Those curtains are such fun colors, can't wait to see your competely finished space!



miprender said:


> .



Those are great!  You make the best coordinating outfits for your kids!



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful job!  Your ruffles are so perfect!
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all the space!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.






I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.






I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!


----------



## belle41379

Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.  






Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.  






Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.


----------



## belle41379

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!



Looks fantastic! Did you cut out the strips on Tigger, or embroider them? 

She did a great job on her blanket.


----------



## VBAndrea

I e-mailed GKTW a couple of weeks ago to inquire about the possibility of using the tie-dye/marbelized flannel instead of a solid flannel and I finally received a reply today.  Good news as this is the reply for those who are interested (I also posted this on the BG site):

Andrea,



Yeah, we are always looking for additional pillow angels!



As long as everything matches, marble/tie-dyed is great! As for the prints, as long as a child will enjoy them and everything matches, it will work J.



We prefer that you do not pre-wash first as some of our children might be allergic to a certain type of laundry detergent. However, if you have some material that is already pre-washed, just place them in a separate bag and mark as such.


Thanks so much and have a wonderful weekend!



Philip E. Torres

Support Services Manager

Give Kids The World

210 S Bass Road

Kissimmee, FL 34746

407.396.1114 ext.4280

philipt@gktw.org


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

We are doing great with Bridgies quick Big Give. Could still use princess dresses for CRT for Bridget and Nora (ages 10 and 4). And then just TODAY I found out they are going to be able to go to the Wonderland Tea Party!!!!!! Bridget, Jack and Nora will be doing this event, and it would be SUPER fun to dress them up for it - any good ideas????? Also - we could use Wish shirts for the family!! ( :

Please click on the link in my siggie and come on over!!! Lots of fun things left to send to Bridgie to help celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!


----------



## revrob

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Jamie dress!  

Someone (Teresa maybe?) asked about the shrug that I was wearing in the pic.  I got it from QVC.  The label name is "Effortless Style".  It came in black, white and khaki? maybe?  I had looked several places for a shrug like this and hadn't completely found one that I thought would work until I saw this one.  It works for me and I'm glad I bought it.

I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!


----------



## dianemom2

I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces   What fun!!!!


----------



## woodkins

dianemom2 said:


> I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces   What fun!!!!



Color me JEALOUS!!! I was online window shopping for ribbon all afternoon!!  Where is the Offray outlet? I sell all star cheer bows through a cheer shop for many high school and all star teams and I buy ribbon 100 yrd spools by the dozens...that would have been amazing.

What kind of centerpieces are you planning on doing with the ribbon. The bat mitzvah's around here have amazing decor, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> And I forgot who got the great deal on fabrics at Hancock's, but ours had no cotton's on sale -- just the regular ones at 40% off.  I did get some soccer print flannel at Wally's for $1 yd though (future easy fit pj bottoms for ds).



It was me who got the great deal on fabric at Hancocks.  I guess this is just my week for bargains.  But now that my in-laws are here.  Everything is on hold until they go home.  I am planning to make Patricia tunics for me and the girls to wear to the beach when we go to Florida this summer.




woodkins said:


> Color me JEALOUS!!! I was online window shopping for ribbon all afternoon!!  Where is the Offray outlet? I sell all star cheer bows through a cheer shop for many high school and all star teams and I buy ribbon 100 yrd spools by the dozens...that would have been amazing.
> 
> What kind of centerpieces are you planning on doing with the ribbon. The bat mitzvah's around here have amazing decor, can't wait to see what you come up with!



The ribbon outlet is in Hagerstown, MD.  If you buy that much ribbon, it might be worth a trip down here for their sale.  I ran into two ladies who came to buy ribbon for their stationary store.  They said that they tie the stationary with it.

I am planning to make foam balls covered in ribbon loops.  I think I am going to put them on those very tall vases.  Here is the tutorial for how to make the ribbons balls:
http://diy.weddingbee.com/topic/ribbon-pomanders


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.



I think this is a very cute and creative idea!!  I could tell what princess it was right away!!  Plus the added red ribbon on her head will totally give it away!!  Great job!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## RMAMom

As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.

Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
Carla's reversible romper 





[/IMG]
The other side...





[/IMG]
Carla's newest pattern...





[/IMG]
Edward's first birthday, a T-shirt with denim easy fit shorts





[/IMG]
Emily's birthday outfit.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1





[/IMG]


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> Carla's reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Carla's newest pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Edward's first birthday, a T-shirt with denim easy fit shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Emily's birthday outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I don't even know you and that last picture brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Granna4679

belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.



I think it looks great...and yes, I could tell it was Snow white right away.  You did a great job on the satin stitch from what I can tell.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!



What a neat class to put your DD in.  I didn't know those existed.  My DGDs would love that.  She did a great job.



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!



Those are adorable.  They look so cute in them.  I really like the M&M outfits...so cute!




revrob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Jamie dress!
> 
> Someone (Teresa maybe?) asked about the shrug that I was wearing in the pic.  I got it from QVC.  The label name is "Effortless Style".  It came in black, white and khaki? maybe?  I had looked several places for a shrug like this and hadn't completely found one that I thought would work until I saw this one.  It works for me and I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!



That is so cool that you got to meet Jennifer.  What a lucky lady you are!



dianemom2 said:


> I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces   What fun!!!!



I would love to go there.  My DD uses so much ribbon for bows, it gets really expensive.  Someday....I will make it to the NE.  Maybe I can put that on my list of things to do....  Great bargains!!



dianemom2 said:


> It was me who got the great deal on fabric at Hancocks.  I guess this is just my week for bargains.  But now that my in-laws are here.  Everything is on hold until they go home.  I am planning to make Patricia tunics for me and the girls to wear to the beach when we go to Florida this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon outlet is in Hagerstown, MD.  If you buy that much ribbon, it might be worth a trip down here for their sale.  I ran into two ladies who came to buy ribbon for their stationary store.  They said that they tie the stationary with it.
> 
> I am planning to make foam balls covered in ribbon loops.  I think I am going to put them on those very tall vases.  Here is the tutorial for how to make the ribbons balls:
> http://diy.weddingbee.com/topic/ribbon-pomanders



Those are really pretty.  Thanks for sharing the link.



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That was so sweet of you to make sure your daughters got to go to the birthday weekend.  I am sorry you couldn't go but I know you will be happy you saved the money when you all get to go to Disney together...what fun!
That last picture is sooo sweet......made me want to cry when I read "only 89 days until I can hold her like this"....


----------



## mkwj

Love Everyones Creations.  I finally finished a couple of small projects.  My son finishes up Kindergarten next week so I have been trying to get some end of the year gifts made.  He had such a wonderful year that  I wanted to thank all the teachers.  I decided to make sunglass cases for his specials teachers.  I still need to come up with something for his music teacher, because it is a man.  (I don't think he would appreciate this.  LOL)  Now I just need to finish up his classroom teachers.






I appliqued this beach towel for a birthday party my son is going to tomorrow.  I think this is such a cute little Rapunzel.  I am a little disappointed in the quality of towels Target put out this year.  It seems like in the past they were much better.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Jamie dress!
> 
> Someone (Teresa maybe?) asked about the shrug that I was wearing in the pic.  I got it from QVC.  The label name is "Effortless Style".  It came in black, white and khaki? maybe?  I had looked several places for a shrug like this and hadn't completely found one that I thought would work until I saw this one.  It works for me and I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!



You caused a nice disagreement between DH and I this evening! Once I saw your picture I really lit into him about the car and not letting me know! I was a bit nicer to begin with. I always get the bad end of the stick though.



JMD1979 said:


> Question....
> 
> Oh boy you all are if for it! I'm new here and I'm already diving in with the questions.
> 
> So here goes, I mentioned that I recently got a new sewing machine which I LOVE! It is also an embroidery machine which came with a 4x4 and a 6x10 hoop size. I purposely got this machine due to the larger hoop, but now I am finding that I really wish I had something in between the two. (5x7) My question is how do I go about finding the best way to embroider a child's size T-shirt with the 6x10 hoop.... The 4x4 is just waaaay too small. The 6x10 can be a bit tricky since it is so big and the shirt is quite small.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



Someone help me out here, but what about a super hoop or hoop it all or the hoop that you don't really hoop. I don't have a clue what the heck the name of it it. It is supposed to be universal and fit many machines. Would it work for this?



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much for your response. As of right now my machine does not offer the 5x7 hoop.  It's a Husqvarna viking h class 600e. When I took my owners class I had asked if there were any plans to offer different hoops and I was told yes, but it would be a mega hoop. So sad. LOL! I thought I would love having the 6x10, lately not so much.
> I would be eternally grateful if you would share the blog with me!
> 
> Jeana



Why make a machine and not a 5x7 hoop size for it! there is a HUGE difference between the other two sizes.



poohnpigletCA said:


> Okay I am all done with Etsy.
> 
> Who sells iron on appliques please PM me.
> 
> Thank You



Oh no! What happened. Sorry!



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated  photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight ahead (I Frankensteined a computer so I could "see" CarlaC patterns which I have, but am hesitant to use it because I have soooo many extension cords.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have all the hot water I need -- only have to go upstairs to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing machine (which is one hissy fit away from being replaced), serger, and all that's currently left of my embroidery machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base model Cricut and my collection of serger trims (gotta go to Walmart and get one of those big barrels of pretzels to continue my collection  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three of these plastic drawers things under the table -- very handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband made the twin bookcases.  This is my inspiration . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandwiched between them is an old dresser -- each drawer has different fabrics (categories are probably invisible to the naked eye, but I know!)
> 
> There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.
> 
> I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._



I'm being really lazy and not fixing the pictures. I love the room and especially the shelves and all the organization! The other day we cleaned out the garage and I had way too much junk. There was a bag of bags with adorable bags inside and I had DH recycle most of them. There were old disney store bags that would have been so cute to add to your collection. I knew I should have kept them! I have been hoarding them for years and years! I think there were also some 25th anniversary DW bags, remember the magic ones. Which I might have kept a few. I don't remember and was really trying to let the things go that I didn't need!


----------



## GlassSlippers

belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.



I can't believe that's your first hand applique! I knew right away that it was Snow White! I think it looks great. I wouldn't mess with the hands too much. They look really good and it's too easy to mess them up with tweaking the design. If you want another "clue" as to who it is, you could put an a red apple on the opposite corner. You know, on the diagonal. It doesn't really need it because it's a very good likeness, but it might be cute.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## AnnNan

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on the baby bedding for my DDs baby.  Making progress. I will post pictures of it when it is all done, but in the meantime, I finished a few little things for her.  Here are some of them.
> 
> Burp cloths (I flipped the corners so you could see the fabric on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newborn romper with CarlaC's romper pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set (romper, bib, and burp cloth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little onesie.  I had to put this saying on something since her husband just got an award in boot camp for marksmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many more things to come but for now...that is all I have pictures of.



Such cute ideas for your little one to be!


----------



## teresajoy

belle41379 said:


> Teresa-yep, it's a very light version on Cinderella (if it were pink, it would look like the one the mice made her ).  She wants everything to be princess related.  I had the blue fabric in my closet, so decided to make this.  It's my third dress, and all w/o a pattern.  as soon as she saw it, she said "it's Cinderella!!!". I'm having my friend who has an embroidery machine look to see if she has a coach or glass slipper we could put on it.



It is so pretty! Heathersue has a coach and slipper design if your friend needs one. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Here is the cinderella dress I made for my daugther.  I found pictures on this site that inspired me to make this dress and thanks to whomever the pictures were from!!  My daughter loves it!!


The dress and your daughter are beautiful! 



JMD1979 said:


> WOW!! I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right. You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year! : I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquerscloud9: section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney. :
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



The outfits are beautiful! Thank you for sharing. I would really love to see the pictures a bit bigger though! 


DMGeurts said:


> D~



I LOVE these!!!! They are so cheery looking! 




mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes :: ) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.
> 
> I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?


Your little guy is just too adorable!!! Great job on the pants! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



I have been wondering how you guys were! This is really wonderful news!!!! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!



How sweet!!!!! 


belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.



I love it! I think it's a great idea! 



VBAndrea said:


> I e-mailed GKTW a couple of weeks ago to inquire about the possibility of using the tie-dye/marbelized flannel instead of a solid flannel and I finally received a reply today.  Good news as this is the reply for those who are interested (I also posted this on the BG site):
> 
> Andrea,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we are always looking for additional pillow angels!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as everything matches, marble/tie-dyed is great! As for the prints, as long as a child will enjoy them and everything matches, it will work J.
> 
> 
> 
> We prefer that you do not pre-wash first as some of our children might be allergic to a certain type of laundry detergent. However, if you have some material that is already pre-washed, just place them in a separate bag and mark as such.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Philip E. Torres
> 
> Support Services Manager
> 
> Give Kids The World
> 
> 210 S Bass Road
> 
> Kissimmee, FL 34746
> 
> 407.396.1114 ext.4280
> 
> philipt@gktw.org


 Thank you so much for posting this!!!!   I'm so glad we aren't limited to just solids!!!!! 



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!



Wendy, they look SOOOO adorable!!!!!! I love seeing pictures of these kids! They always look so happy! 



revrob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Jamie dress!
> 
> Someone (Teresa maybe?) asked about the shrug that I was wearing in the pic.  I got it from QVC.  The label name is "Effortless Style".  It came in black, white and khaki? maybe?  I had looked several places for a shrug like this and hadn't completely found one that I thought would work until I saw this one.  It works for me and I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! (that's me screaming in excitement for you!!) How wonderful that you got to meet Jennifer!!!! Everyone says she is just the sweetest person!! And, you two look so pretty!!! Yes, that was me aking about the shrug. Thanks so much for the information! I just checked QVC, and they aren't available right now. Hopefully they will have them again! It really is so pretty and such a nice compliment to the dress. 



dianemom2 said:


> I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces   What fun!!!!



Oh, that sounds like SOOO much fun!!!! Do you have pictures?



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Aww, add me to the teary eyed club!!! 





mkwj said:


> Love Everyones Creations.  I finally finished a couple of small projects.  My son finishes up Kindergarten next week so I have been trying to get some end of the year gifts made.  He had such a wonderful year that  I wanted to thank all the teachers.  I decided to make sunglass cases for his specials teachers.  I still need to come up with something for his music teacher, because it is a man.  (I don't think he would appreciate this.  LOL)  Now I just need to finish up his classroom teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued this beach towel for a birthday party my son is going to tomorrow.  I think this is such a cute little Rapunzel.  I am a little disappointed in the quality of towels Target put out this year.  It seems like in the past they were much better.


 love the sunglass holders!!! Very pretty!!!
And, that Rapunzel IS adorable!


----------



## BevS97

I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.  I often look at all your ideas, but I've not joined in before.

I've seen this dress and I'd like to make something similiar.  Do you know if there is a pattern on the YCMT website?  I've looked but there are 100s on there.  I know it looks quite simple, but I'd be happier with something to work from,  iyswim.


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!


Very cute birthday outfit but I really adore the pic of Alexa snuggled up in her blanket.  She must be very proud of her first creation.  I like the fabric she used as well.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.


The applique looks great and I think it will look super in the colors you plan on using.  I like Lori's idea of adding an apple as well.  And I think the hands look fine -- I wouldn't worry about them at all.



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!


Everything looks great on!  I really do adore those skirts!  Your shorts look really good too -- did you taper the legs a little?  Or perhaps it's just the trim on them, but they look more like board shorts than typical easy fits.  Tell me your secret please!

FYI, I have been eyeing Bridget's give and sadly do not have much time this week and work the week of the ship date.  I will keep perusing it though and see if I can fill in somewhere with a little something.  I saw an adorable hat tutorial but a poster gave it a really poor review so I hate to make it and not have it functional.



dianemom2 said:


> It was me who got the great deal on fabric at Hancocks.  I guess this is just my week for bargains.  But now that my in-laws are here.  Everything is on hold until they go home.  I am planning to make Patricia tunics for me and the girls to wear to the beach when we go to Florida this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon outlet is in Hagerstown, MD.  If you buy that much ribbon, it might be worth a trip down here for their sale.  I ran into two ladies who came to buy ribbon for their stationary store.  They said that they tie the stationary with it.
> 
> I am planning to make foam balls covered in ribbon loops.  I think I am going to put them on those very tall vases.  Here is the tutorial for how to make the ribbons balls:
> http://diy.weddingbee.com/topic/ribbon-pomanders


Well it sounds like your week for deals!  Truly our Hancock's had crap.  And their selection of cottons is pathetic compared to Joann's Calico Cottons.  I do find things there, but our Walmart scores better than our Hancock's!  And I love the ribbon covered balls -- those will look super!



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> Carla's reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Carla's newest pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Edward's first birthday, a T-shirt with denim easy fit shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Emily's birthday outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Yay for bigger pics!  I love the new outfits too -- that birthday fabric is really sweet!  I so wished you could visit as well, but in 89 days you may just forget all about it!    We are contemplating a trip out west this summer to visit dh's side of the family but flying a family of four out there is going to kill us, especially since I want to take dd to Disney next spring!



mkwj said:


> Love Everyones Creations.  I finally finished a couple of small projects.  My son finishes up Kindergarten next week so I have been trying to get some end of the year gifts made.  He had such a wonderful year that  I wanted to thank all the teachers.  I decided to make sunglass cases for his specials teachers.  I still need to come up with something for his music teacher, because it is a man.  (I don't think he would appreciate this.  LOL)  Now I just need to finish up his classroom teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued this beach towel for a birthday party my son is going to tomorrow.  I think this is such a cute little Rapunzel.  I am a little disappointed in the quality of towels Target put out this year.  It seems like in the past they were much better.


The glass cases are awesome and I think that Rapunzel applique is so sweet too.


teresajoy said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!!!!   I'm so glad we aren't limited to just solids!!!!!


You are welcome.  Of course, he had the nerve to e-mail me back a week after I bought 5 yards of solid flannel.  The tie-dye flannel was on sale too and I was so tempted, but decided to play it safe.  The tie dye is considered a snuggle flannel print so it goes on sale fairly often.



BevS97 said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.  I often look at all your ideas, but I've not joined in before.
> 
> I've seen this dress and I'd like to make something similiar.  Do you know if there is a pattern on the YCMT website?  I've looked but there are 100s on there.  I know it looks quite simple, but I'd be happier with something to work from,  iyswim.


It looks like a peasant dress style and the pattern I would recommend is the Portrait Peasant from Carla C.  Her pattern offers tons of options in styling and goes together very quickly and easily.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

BevS97 said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.  I often look at all your ideas, but I've not joined in before.
> 
> I've seen this dress and I'd like to make something similiar.  Do you know if there is a pattern on the YCMT website?  I've looked but there are 100s on there.  I know it looks quite simple, but I'd be happier with something to work from,  iyswim.



Thats a peasant dress...the best pattern for a peasant dress or blouse is Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which is on YCMT.  She has many options for a bunch of different looks in it, this one looks like it's super easy.  All you'll have to do is decide the finished length and how wide you'd like the bottom band, subtract the band measurement from the finished length to get the main part of the dress cutting length.   Be sure to add your seam allowance too.  The appliqué directions can be found in the bookmarks on page 1 of this thread.  I know there is. Mickey template, you might have to free hand the bow.  Or cheat like I do and go for the 3D effect and stitch on a ribbon bow.


----------



## BevS97

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thats a peasant dress...the best pattern for a peasant dress or blouse is Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which is on YCMT.  She has many options for a bunch of different looks in it, this one looks like it's super easy.  All you'll have to do is decide the finished length and how wide you'd like the bottom band, subtract the band measurement from the finished length to get the main part of the dress cutting length.   Be sure to add your seam allowance too.  The appliqué directions can be found in the bookmarks on page 1 of this thread.  I know there is. Mickey template, you might have to free hand the bow.  Or cheat like I do and go for the 3D effect and stitch on a ribbon bow.




Thank you both!  I knew there would be a pattern but I was a bit overwhelmed with all the options.  I like the idea of a ribbon bow


----------



## JMD1979

Thanks to everyone for the sweet words on my dresses! I am having so much fun sewing. My original love is hair bows, but I must admit once sewing clicked for me I have kinda been ignoring the bows. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!


Very cute! What an awesome class to sign your DD up for! I would love to find things like that in my area.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.


It looks fantastic! I am in awe of all the hand appliqueing. This is fabulous for a first try! I also could tell who she was at first glance. 



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!


OMGosh! so adorable.  I can see why you received so many comments on them!



dianemom2 said:


> I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces   What fun!!!!


Oh Wow! I am officially jealous! You are one lucky lady! I would have been in heaven!



mkwj said:


> Love Everyones Creations.  I finally finished a couple of small projects.  My son finishes up Kindergarten next week so I have been trying to get some end of the year gifts made.  He had such a wonderful year that  I wanted to thank all the teachers.  I decided to make sunglass cases for his specials teachers.  I still need to come up with something for his music teacher, because it is a man.  (I don't think he would appreciate this.  LOL)  Now I just need to finish up his classroom teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued this beach towel for a birthday party my son is going to tomorrow.  I think this is such a cute little Rapunzel.  I am a little disappointed in the quality of towels Target put out this year.  It seems like in the past they were much better.


CUTE! Love that idea for teacher gifts! And the towel is darling!



jessica52877 said:


> Why make a machine and not a 5x7 hoop size for it! there is a HUGE difference between the other two sizes.



I know right? It's really starting to get to me!  I'm half tempted to go buy a new machine just to have the 5x7 hoop! 


Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> D - I checked out all of your pictures the other night on my Ipad (which DS was waiting to use)  He kept asking just how many pictures you took, cause the slide show lasted over 15 minutes (I enjoyed it).  Nemo looked really fun, my guys would love that, the skirt looked really cute, and everyone looked like they had a great time.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much...  LOL  I took lots of pictures.  I probably missed out on a lot because I always had the camera stuck to my face.     I didn't exactly count, but I would have to guess I ended up with over 1500 pictures - I know I filled a 4 gig memory card and still had 3 days left of our trip.  Thanks for all the comments on my pictures though.  I really didn't expect so many people to look at all of them.  



billwendy said:


>



I still love how these outfits turned out!  They are so lucky to have you making them such cute things!  And the Audrey skirt is one of my favorites - I just love the fabrics you chose for this one.  



revrob said:


> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!



How awesome that you got to meet her!  I would be so excited too!  



RMAMom said:


> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awww... this is just the sweetest picture.  Brought a tear to my eye... I can't wait for you to hold her like that too!  



mkwj said:


>



I love the sunglass cases... those are so nice.  And that applique is adorable!  



VBAndrea said:


> FYI, I have been eyeing Bridget's give and sadly do not have much time this week and work the week of the ship date.  I will keep perusing it though and see if I can fill in somewhere with a little something.  I saw an adorable hat tutorial but a poster gave it a really poor review so I hate to make it and not have it functional.



Andrea...  I just wanted to say - I know you were looking for a free tutorial, and I have not run across anything free.  However, I did break down and buy TieDyDiva's Sunny Days sun hat pattern at YCMT.  I will say that the pattern was very easy to make, very easy to put together and the instructions were great - especially if you have a bit of sewing under your belt.  I also improvised and added a chin strap to mine - which was very easy to do.  I guarantee that I will be using this pattern a lot.  So, maybe this would be an option for you?  Here's a photo of the one I did with this pattern:





D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Yes, I am quoting myself.  



DMGeurts said:


> Andrea...  I just wanted to say - I know you were looking for a free tutorial, and I have not run across anything free.  However, I did break down and buy TieDyDiva's Sunny Days sun hat pattern at YCMT.  I will say that the pattern was very easy to make, very easy to put together and the instructions were great - especially if you have a bit of sewing under your belt.  I also improvised and added a chin strap to mine - which was very easy to do.  I guarantee that I will be using this pattern a lot.  So, maybe this would be an option for you?  Here's a photo of the one I did with this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I forgot to add, that this hat is fully lined.  

D~


----------



## JMD1979

Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.  

Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....










I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.

Thanks,
Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



These bows are beautiful!  I love them!  

D~


----------



## billwendy

D- WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed ya!!!

Andrea - I went down a size for each kiddo - for Eliz instead of a 10 I made an 8 ect and then I tried to get the length right above the knee. We were trying for the board short look since we were at the beach. Thanks!!! Bridgie's mom says they are having a hard time finding her hats because her head is sensitive ( I remember Daniel going through this as well) and she wants soft!!!! Thanks for thinking of her, what a little trooper she is!!!!!

Love the sunglass cases - GREAT idea for a BIG GIVE gift  for Mom's and the older girls (they can be hard to think of things for)

Love the Rapunzel towel!!! I know I want to get my girls new beach towels for their bdays, saw some cute ones at 5 below -anyone know if their quality is okay????

We leave for Camp Promise 3 weeks from TODAY!!!!!!! Im excitedly nervous! We have our yard sale next Saturday, our training day the following Saturday and then our Coins for Camp Promise campaign ends 2 weeks from tomorrow! DH says I can start looking for the carnival games we want to purchase /make for camp after we see how full the coin jar is getting at church tomorrow! I got a real nice email from Cricut yesterday that they are considering donating a Cricut (and hopefully some cartridges) to camp. It would be such a blessing, especially this year when the lessons revolve around holidays! It would be so nice for the majority of the campers to have things already cut out for them so they can paste their craft together! Im not sure when I'll here back from them, but keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Im hoping to get some sewing done today. Got some fabric that is different, its like of like a knit and is like layered light ruffles???? It was in the clearance section at Joann's. Im not quite sure how to work with it - lol - but am hoping to get an Ariel and a Rapunzel outfit out of it for the girls!

Have a GREAT Saturday and thanks for helping with Bridgie's Big Give!! If anyone would like to help, we actually need family wish shirts and maybe a CRT shirt for Mom??? and some other fun things to fill in like hair bows and maybe flip flops!!! She also has a very loved American Girl Doll that maybe could use an outfit????? Oh, and if anyone would like to make a bag that could hang on Bridgie's Liberty Special Needs Stroller that Bridgie could then use later when they got back home, it'd be GREAT!!!!


----------



## cogero

beautiful bows.

The first attempt at creating a table for the embroidery machine and duetta did not work. Need to figure something else out because I have some projects to work on this weekend.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> beautiful bows.
> 
> The first attempt at creating a table for the embroidery machine and duetta did not work. Need to figure something else out because I have some projects to work on this weekend.



Dont' give up, you will get the table to set the machines on and it will be perfect.


----------



## kazzy3

For those looking for free sun hat patterns...
I opened my beautiful Martha Stewart Living July issue and there are directions on page 64 for how to make a reversible sun hat.  If you go to Martha's website and search hat patterns it should be the 3rd result.  The direct link from mag wasn't working for me.
There are directions and templates for adult and child hats. Hope this helps!
Kazzy


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> D- WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed ya!!!
> 
> She also has a very loved American Girl Doll that maybe could use an outfit?????



THanks Wendy!  

I don't know if I will have time to do up an AG outfit before the ship date... isn't it in a few days???  I might be able to do up something - I'll double check on the ship date and get back to you Wendy.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Okay So excited DH and I were able to get the new machine and the 770 on the make shift table.

I moved another table around and have my serger on that. NOw to clean off the old end table and put the heat press on that. Next up organizing fabric.

Hope to get it all done tonite so I can take pictures.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Okay So excited DH and I were able to get the new machine and the 770 on the make shift table.
> 
> I moved another table around and have my serger on that. NOw to clean off the old end table and put the heat press on that. Next up organizing fabric.
> 
> Hope to get it all done tonite so I can take pictures.



I can't wait to see pics!  

D~


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

kazzy3 said:


> For those looking for free sun hat patterns...
> I opened my beautiful Martha Stewart Living July issue and there are directions on page 64 for how to make a reversible sun hat.  If you go to Martha's website and search hat patterns it should be the 3rd result.  The direct link from mag wasn't working for me.
> There are directions and templates for adult and child hats. Hope this helps!
> Kazzy



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I appreciate everyone who responded to me. I have looked at several that you all recommended and hopefully tomorrow I can get one made for Bridgie! Thank you again, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## billwendy

DMGeurts said:


> THanks Wendy!
> 
> I don't know if I will have time to do up an AG outfit before the ship date... isn't it in a few days???  I might be able to do up something - I'll double check on the ship date and get back to you Wendy.
> 
> D~



D - even if it didnt arrive until after she got home - what a surprise it would be!!!!!!!!! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I appreciate everyone who responded to me. I have looked at several that you all recommended and hopefully tomorrow I can get one made for Bridgie! Thank you again, I really do appreciate it!



Thank you for thinking of sweet Bridgie - her head is so sensitive as she is just starting to grow her hair back.  Im hoping we can send her a few to match her outfits and that she will then use at home. Mom said she really likes the inside to be super soft. Thanks guys!!!

Can someone please tell me how to do a knit waistband on a skirt??? Im not sure quite how to measure it out????

Why am I sitting here on my laptop instead of upstairs sewing!!


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> D - even if it didnt arrive until after she got home - what a surprise it would be!!!!!!!!!



OK Wendy...  I will see what I can pull off for her Felicity!    It might be late though...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?

My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???

I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.  

Thanks everyone!  

D~


----------



## micksmoma

I have a question for the experienced in the applique department.  Have you ever used seersucker to so an applique?  I wanted to make a short set for my grandson with seersucker shorts and maybe a giraffe on the tshirt to match but I don't know if it would work.  I knew that someone on here would know.


----------



## micksmoma

DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



How about some matching tshirts.  That wouldn't be so expensive and they are very forgiving about the sizes.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> Okay So excited DH and I were able to get the new machine and the 770 on the make shift table.
> 
> I moved another table around and have my serger on that. NOw to clean off the old end table and put the heat press on that. Next up organizing fabric.
> 
> Hope to get it all done tonite so I can take pictures.



I just passed this yard sale, and they had the most gorgeous pine hutch in the yard. And I thought it would look great with sewing books or fabric on it, with baskets under neath. Problem is, the house is on the market and I've no idea where I'm going yet. So I hope to find something later.....



DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



I've seen the john deere in both pink and green. Easy shorts with t's would be great.


----------



## rskbh00

Hi finally got a embroidery machine, Brother PE-770 and was wondering what are some good sites for help and downloading images?


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

I can not for the life of me find the instructions on how to do the bowling shirt without the lining.  Can someone please link it for me or repost it??


----------



## JMD1979

kazzy3 said:


> For those looking for free sun hat patterns...
> I opened my beautiful Martha Stewart Living July issue and there are directions on page 64 for how to make a reversible sun hat.  If you go to Martha's website and search hat patterns it should be the 3rd result.  The direct link from mag wasn't working for me.
> There are directions and templates for adult and child hats. Hope this helps!
> Kazzy


Thanks so much for this info! I'm on may way to check it out!



cogero said:


> Okay So excited DH and I were able to get the new machine and the 770 on the make shift table.
> 
> I moved another table around and have my serger on that. NOw to clean off the old end table and put the heat press on that. Next up organizing fabric.
> 
> Hope to get it all done tonite so I can take pictures.


Super excited to see pictures!



DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~


I think you are spot on with the JD! Sounds perfect for a farm family! I also think T-shirts would be a great idea!

Jeana


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

micksmoma said:


> I have a question for the experienced in the applique department.  Have you ever used seersucker to so an applique?  I wanted to make a short set for my grandson with seersucker shorts and maybe a giraffe on the tshirt to match but I don't know if it would work.  I knew that someone on here would know.




Yes, I have done several with seersucker and they have turned out so cute! I don't have any pictures right now, but I can post some later if you'd like  I love seersucker! Nice and light!


----------



## cogero

Okay I just did a couple of quick stitches on the new machine and all I can say is I am in love. I need to clean the wall and organize but will post a picture later of the  new machine, the 770 and the table we put together


----------



## tricia

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> I can not for the life of me find the instructions on how to do the bowling shirt without the lining.  Can someone please link it for me or repost it??



On the iPad so it's hard to quote.  But it is on page 53, post 790.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Andrea...  I just wanted to say - I know you were looking for a free tutorial, and I have not run across anything free.  However, I did break down and buy TieDyDiva's Sunny Days sun hat pattern at YCMT.  I will say that the pattern was very easy to make, very easy to put together and the instructions were great - especially if you have a bit of sewing under your belt.  I also improvised and added a chin strap to mine - which was very easy to do.  I guarantee that I will be using this pattern a lot.  So, maybe this would be an option for you?  Here's a photo of the one I did with this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


The on line tut I found looks pretty similar to that hat, except one reviewer said the hat was all floppy and didn't fit right and it sounded really disappointing.  I'm going to try it though.  I can't make it reversible however since Bridget needs a soft lining.  I'll make the brim with a coordinating fabric though.  I hate to spend $ on a hat pattern b/c I don't think I'd get any use out of it.





JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana


Those are beautiful.  I detest making bows so I am especially in awe of yours!



billwendy said:


> DAndrea - I went down a size for each kiddo - for Eliz instead of a 10 I made an 8 ect and then I tried to get the length right above the knee. We were trying for the board short look since we were at the beach. Thanks!!! Bridgie's mom says they are having a hard time finding her hats because her head is sensitive ( I remember Daniel going through this as well) and she wants soft!!!! Thanks for thinking of her, what a little trooper she is!!!!!
> 
> We leave for Camp Promise 3 weeks from TODAY!!!!!!! Im excitedly nervous! We have our yard sale next Saturday, our training day the following Saturday and then our Coins for Camp Promise campaign ends 2 weeks from tomorrow! DH says I can start looking for the carnival games we want to purchase /make for camp after we see how full the coin jar is getting at church tomorrow! I got a real nice email from Cricut yesterday that they are considering donating a Cricut (and hopefully some cartridges) to camp. It would be such a blessing, especially this year when the lessons revolve around holidays! It would be so nice for the majority of the campers to have things already cut out for them so they can paste their craft together! Im not sure when I'll here back from them, but keeping my fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Im hoping to get some sewing done today. Got some fabric that is different, its like of like a knit and is like layered light ruffles???? It was in the clearance section at Joann's. Im not quite sure how to work with it - lol - but am hoping to get an Ariel and a Rapunzel outfit out of it for the girls!
> 
> Have a GREAT Saturday and thanks for helping with Bridgie's Big Give!! If anyone would like to help, we actually need family wish shirts and maybe a CRT shirt for Mom??? and some other fun things to fill in like hair bows and maybe flip flops!!! She also has a very loved American Girl Doll that maybe could use an outfit????? Oh, and if anyone would like to make a bag that could hang on Bridgie's Liberty Special Needs Stroller that Bridgie could then use later when they got back home, it'd be GREAT!!!!


Thanks for the tips on the shorts.  I figured they were easy fits but they looked more on the order of board shorts so I knew you tweaked things somehow.  I am going to have to try some for my kids.  Easy Fits are one of my favorite things to make since I can whip a pair up in no time.

Good luck with your fundraising for Camp Promise.  We just did  a yard sale today -- my profits will go to Big Give items but I really didn't take in that much for all the work I did.  I bagged up tons of old kids clothes that were left over to donate.

I signed up up on Bridgets BG but signed up with a clause that I can't promise my items will turn out 



kazzy3 said:


> For those looking for free sun hat patterns...
> I opened my beautiful Martha Stewart Living July issue and there are directions on page 64 for how to make a reversible sun hat.  If you go to Martha's website and search hat patterns it should be the 3rd result.  The direct link from mag wasn't working for me.
> There are directions and templates for adult and child hats. Hope this helps!
> Kazzy


Wow!  Thanks!  That looks pretty simple.  I am definitely going to try one.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I appreciate everyone who responded to me. I have looked at several that you all recommended and hopefully tomorrow I can get one made for Bridgie! Thank you again, I really do appreciate it!


Let me know if you have any tips after trying yours -- it looks pretty straight forward (though I hate that it needs to be handstitched closed!



billwendy said:


> Thank you for thinking of sweet Bridgie - her head is so sensitive as she is just starting to grow her hair back.  Im hoping we can send her a few to match her outfits and that she will then use at home. Mom said she really likes the inside to be super soft. Thanks guys!!!


Do you think a flannel lining would be adequate?  I could do fleece as well but I think flannel works well in hot weather (helps absorb sweat) whereas I think fleece would be really hot.



rskbh00 said:


> Hi finally got a embroidery machine, Brother PE-770 and was wondering what are some good sites for help and downloading images?


I am new to my PE770 but etsy is a great source.  If you are looking for Disney designs Heather Sue has tons -- she has some other really cute ones as well.  I just do a search on etsy and look at the reviews of the seller.

Planet applique has some very cute inexpensive designs.

My kids are a little older and not so much into cutsie things so Embroidery Library has been fantastic for me.  They have more fill designs than applique though.  If you register you will get an e-mail for 50% off your first order and then get e-mailed specials as well.

Bows and Clothes is used by many people but I haven't tried her yet.

Digital by Design is used by many on here -- she is on facebook.  Haven't tried anything from her either but I know others here have.

I hope that helps to get you started.


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> D - even if it didnt arrive until after she got home - what a surprise it would be!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for thinking of sweet Bridgie - her head is so sensitive as she is just starting to grow her hair back.  Im hoping we can send her a few to match her outfits and that she will then use at home. Mom said she really likes the inside to be super soft. Thanks guys!!!
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to do a knit waistband on a skirt??? Im not sure quite how to measure it out????
> 
> Why am I sitting here on my laptop instead of upstairs sewing!!




http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2010/06/yoga-skirt-tutorial-tips-on-using-knits/


----------



## tricia

Andrea, if you are looking for embroidery designs for older kids, I love Urban Threads, they have some great stuff.


----------



## billwendy

tricia said:


> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2010/06/yoga-skirt-tutorial-tips-on-using-knits/



Thanks so much!!! Has anyone used the directions to use the cotton print for the skirt? 

Thanks for helping Bridgie ladies!!!!!


----------



## micksmoma

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Yes, I have done several with seersucker and they have turned out so cute! I don't have any pictures right now, but I can post some later if you'd like  I love seersucker! Nice and light!


Please post the pictures.  I would love to see them.  Do you do anything special to the seersucker?  Does it lay down good on the tshirts?


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> The on line tut I found looks pretty similar to that hat, except one reviewer said the hat was all floppy and didn't fit right and it sounded really disappointing.  I'm going to try it though.  I can't make it reversible however since Bridget needs a soft lining.  I'll make the brim with a coordinating fabric though.  I hate to spend $ on a hat pattern b/c I don't think I'd get any use out of it.
> .



Do you have the link for the hat tutorial?  Maybe the person that made it from the tutorial didn't add interfacing to the flap portion?  That's my first thought - and if the tutorial doesn't call for interfacing there - I'd add it, that should take care of the floppiness of the flap?

The hat I made from the pattern isn't reversible though - just lined...  I lined mine in plain white cotton, but I would think that you could line it in any fabric you choose??  I like your idea of using flannel.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

CEK40 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers thread and love all your work. It has been a while since I have actually made clothes and all my children are all grown up (I use to sew all their clothes and smocked my daughter's dresses) so I wanted to do a few things for myself. I wanted to make myself some tops and maybe do a little handiwork on the hem of some capris.
> 
> I just was wondering about applique on t-shirts.  Do any of you have any special tips or hints?  What kind of sewing machine do you use to do your applique?  Do you recommend an embroidery machine?
> 
> I appreciated any help you have to offer.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Carla in VA



I think your question has been answered so I just want to say welcome!



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm really for truly gonna sue Simplicity for false advertising. Then I'm buying Carla C's bowling shirt pattern just to get the instructions even though I have absolutely no one to sew a shirt in those sizes for.
> 
> OK, all done ranting and raving now.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Oh I am sorry to hear about the troubles you've had with the shirts. I am probably going to start making mine soon so hopefully they would turn out!



Golden Rose said:


> Y'all are so talented!  I've been lurking on this forum for a while, and I can't get over the beautiful outfits so many of you create.
> 
> I would really like to get back to sewing, but I haven't done anything in about a decade.  I have a 6 year old son and a 5 month old daughter, and I'd like to be able to sew things for them both.  Our son is absolutely fanatical about wearing cute, coordinating clothes.  (Seriously, this child wants his shirt, shorts, underpants, and socks to coordinate, preferably to match.  Too many relatives have bought him too much from Gymboree and Janie and Jack over the years.)   Our daughter has no opinion she is able to vocalize about her apparel yet, but I'm sure her brother will teach her to.
> 
> Some of the appliques I've seen on this board are stunning.  I know this sounds like a completely stupid question, but how do you do it?  Where would one start to learn to do this?  Is there special equipment to buy that could make this easier?  What about for embroidering?  (I have done cross stitch, but I've never done hand embroidery.)
> 
> Anyway, I used to be able to sew a bit, but I'm so out of practice I hardly know where or how to begin again.  I've seen people mention a couple of different websites where you can buy patterns.  Back when I actually sewed (in the dark ages, clearly), I bought all my patterns at the store.  How does buying them online work?  I don't have a printer that could print something the size of the huge sheets I remember trying to refold and put back in the envelope.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Welcome! I am not sure if anyone answered your question about printing the online patterns. You just use a regular printer, cut out the pieces and tape them together.



JMD1979 said:


> WOW!! I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right. You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year! I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache! I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



Good job on all the outfits. I really like the colour combination you used for the "fun" outfits.



DMGeurts said:


> I love it all... and your pictures are gorgeous!  Great job.
> 
> I took a break from dolly sewing today, and I made the curtain for my sewing room...  I love how it turned out, but I am a little disappointed that the diamonds on the top are lopsided - I was very careful when I was cutting and very careful when I was sewing - I am not sure what happened... but it doesn't look as horrible in real life - I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The cutains look great. I can't wait to see the finished room!



mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> Of course, after I cut them out (using "practice material we dug out of the depths of my mom's sewing closet ... once upon a time this material was bought to make AG Kirsten some clothes) I realized I hadn't cut them from my pattern piece, but from the taped together pieces you use to MAKE the pattern ... so they're a little short ... but not bad overall.
> 
> I used these as my "practice EVERYTHING" pair ... so I tried my hand at "hand applique" as well ... and I "decoupaged" the patches on with zig zag stitches, so the edges should fray nicely!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?



It looks like he really likes his new pants!



aboveH20 said:


> Ladies and Gents, for your amusement, the much anticipated photos of my sewing quadrant in the basement.  Tomorrow will be two years in this house.  When we moved in, the first year was Year of the Furniture, the second year was Year of the Lawn (looks like that will be a multi-year project) and the third year was going to be the Year of the Finished Basement.  As we thought more about that, we decided what we really needed was the basement for storage, not living, so I've been gradually "making do" with my quadrant.  It's not pretty, but it's mine
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.  My very functional (with the possible exception of electrical issues) sewing quadrant.
> 
> I_ don't know why some of the photos are so big.  I tried resizing them, but sometimes photobucket has its own ideas._



Your sewing area looks great and it is so well organized. Mine is a mess. Oh and if you were interested in a bag from HKDL for your wall paper, let me know. I might have a tiny one from there.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  Hi to all the new friends we have!  I have been gone because to say life has been hectic is an understatement.
> 
> I did want to update those who have been around for a while.  Last I was on, hospice had been called in for my FIL...DH had traveled to OH to visit and things were at the least, grim.  Well...GOOD NEWS!  Yesterday he was released from Hospice and it looks like he may be going back on the lung transplant list.  He has agreed to allow his wife to call 911 if he has another attack, but he still will not agree to be intubated again.  He has to have a few more test done in Cleveland next week and then hopefully he will be back on the list.  He is up and walking and all.  He says that when we arrive in OH week after next he wants to out to dinner with us to get out for a little.  The kids are so excited!
> 
> My Grandmother that fell and fractured her pelvis is back home as of Tuesday and doing well.  We told her no more standing on chairs!  She did however cook my father an entire dinner last night with cake for dessert!  She will not be put down....gosh I hope I am that way at 85!
> 
> I hope to get a little sewing done this next week before the kids get out of school.  Great stuff you all of done...as always!



Welcome back. I was thinking about your family the other day. I am happy to hear that things are improving. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!



Very cute Tigger outfit. It looks like Alexa may be ready for a "sewing WITH stitches" class!



belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest. Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.



You did a good job on the applique. I think adding a red ribbon bow will make it look perfect!



VBAndrea said:


> I e-mailed GKTW a couple of weeks ago to inquire about the possibility of using the tie-dye/marbelized flannel instead of a solid flannel and I finally received a reply today.  Good news as this is the reply for those who are interested (I also posted this on the BG site):
> 
> Andrea,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we are always looking for additional pillow angels!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as everything matches, marble/tie-dyed is great! As for the prints, as long as a child will enjoy them and everything matches, it will work J.
> 
> 
> 
> We prefer that you do not pre-wash first as some of our children might be allergic to a certain type of laundry detergent. However, if you have some material that is already pre-washed, just place them in a separate bag and mark as such.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Philip E. Torres
> 
> Support Services Manager
> 
> Give Kids The World
> 
> 210 S Bass Road
> 
> Kissimmee, FL 34746
> 
> 407.396.1114 ext.4280
> 
> philipt@gktw.org



Thanks so much for looking into this and posting your findings!



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!



It looks like they enjoyed wearing their new outfits! 



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> Carla's reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's newest pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward's first birthday, a T-shirt with denim easy fit shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily's birthday outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1



Great job on everything. I am sure the 89 days will go by very quickly!



mkwj said:


> Love Everyones Creations.  I finally finished a couple of small projects.  My son finishes up Kindergarten next week so I have been trying to get some end of the year gifts made.  He had such a wonderful year that  I wanted to thank all the teachers.  I decided to make sunglass cases for his specials teachers.  I still need to come up with something for his music teacher, because it is a man.  (I don't think he would appreciate this.  LOL)  Now I just need to finish up his classroom teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued this beach towel for a birthday party my son is going to tomorrow.  I think this is such a cute little Rapunzel.  I am a little disappointed in the quality of towels Target put out this year.  It seems like in the past they were much better.



The eyeglasses case is a great idea. The applique is very cute!



JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



Cute bows! I really like the second one!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


I lost the quote, but here are two appliques I did with seersucker, on the Bunny one, only the wheels were seersucker  I had no problems with it, I have washed the bunny one a ton and had no problems, the turtle was for a gift for my cousin's new baby and she loves it. It didn't pucker, it laid well. I didn't do anything different then I have done for any other applique. Good luck


----------



## micksmoma

MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I lost the quote, but here are two appliques I did with seersucker, on the Bunny one, only the wheels were seersucker  I had no problems with it, I have washed the bunny one a ton and had no problems, the turtle was for a gift for my cousin's new baby and she loves it. It didn't pucker, it laid well. I didn't do anything different then I have done for any other applique. Good luck



Thanks so much.  I will give it a try.  I will post pictures when I get them done.  I knew someone would know how to do it.  This is the most helpful site I have ever used.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Andrea, if you are looking for embroidery designs for older kids, I love Urban Threads, they have some great stuff.


Thanks -- I have another friend who recommended them to me as well.



DMGeurts said:


> Do you have the link for the hat tutorial?  Maybe the person that made it from the tutorial didn't add interfacing to the flap portion?  That's my first thought - and if the tutorial doesn't call for interfacing there - I'd add it, that should take care of the floppiness of the flap?
> 
> The hat I made from the pattern isn't reversible though - just lined...  I lined mine in plain white cotton, but I would think that you could line it in any fabric you choose??  I like your idea of using flannel.
> 
> D~


This the tut I am referring to and this is the one and only comment:

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
Cute & Easy Pattern, Bad Fit
This pattern was easy enough to draft and super easy to follow and sew. However, while the finished hat is very cute, there is no real "fit" to it. It would have to have ties to stay on a child's head, and even then, would be too big. After following the child pattern measurements and using 100% cotton fabric, it is loose even on me. Needs to be a little more snug for it to fit nicely, and smaller to fit at all.

Looking at the pattern pieces shown, the adult pattern is only wider at the top and brim, and a little taller. The circumference, however, is the same as the child's hat. No wonder it is way too big.

There is no interfacing on the brim b/c the brim is a part of the hat.  I think I can figure out how to add interfacing though and will try it with a lightweight interfacing to start with.  I think you want the brim to have that wavy appearance though and too heavy an interfacing would take away from it.  I also wonder if the review was trying to make a hat for a small child.  Bridget is 10 so I think the child pattern would work.  I think I may just add optional ties (with buttonholes) in case it's really floppy.  I'll try it on my 7 y/o with a tiny head and hopefully can bribe my 9 yo ds with a quarter to try it on as he has a bigger head (chances are he'll demand a dollar though!).





MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I lost the quote, but here are two appliques I did with seersucker, on the Bunny one, only the wheels were seersucker  I had no problems with it, I have washed the bunny one a ton and had no problems, the turtle was for a gift for my cousin's new baby and she loves it. It didn't pucker, it laid well. I didn't do anything different then I have done for any other applique. Good luck



I remember the bunny but not the turtle -- it's very cute and I was contemplating buying that applique design.  I will add it to my next order.  I love how you did your turtle in a frame as well


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol

Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


----------



## DMGeurts

MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I lost the quote, but here are two appliques I did with seersucker, on the Bunny one, only the wheels were seersucker  I had no problems with it, I have washed the bunny one a ton and had no problems, the turtle was for a gift for my cousin's new baby and she loves it. It didn't pucker, it laid well. I didn't do anything different then I have done for any other applique. Good luck



Super cute!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I have another friend who recommended them to me as well.
> 
> 
> This the tut I am referring to and this is the one and only comment:
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> Cute & Easy Pattern, Bad Fit
> This pattern was easy enough to draft and super easy to follow and sew. However, while the finished hat is very cute, there is no real "fit" to it. It would have to have ties to stay on a child's head, and even then, would be too big. After following the child pattern measurements and using 100% cotton fabric, it is loose even on me. Needs to be a little more snug for it to fit nicely, and smaller to fit at all.
> 
> Looking at the pattern pieces shown, the adult pattern is only wider at the top and brim, and a little taller. The circumference, however, is the same as the child's hat. No wonder it is way too big.
> 
> There is no interfacing on the brim b/c the brim is a part of the hat.  I think I can figure out how to add interfacing though and will try it with a lightweight interfacing to start with.  I think you want the brim to have that wavy appearance though and too heavy an interfacing would take away from it.  I also wonder if the review was trying to make a hat for a small child.  Bridget is 10 so I think the child pattern would work.  I think I may just add optional ties (with buttonholes) in case it's really floppy.  I'll try it on my 7 y/o with a tiny head and hopefully can bribe my 9 yo ds with a quarter to try it on as he has a bigger head (chances are he'll demand a dollar though!).
> 
> I remember the bunny but not the turtle -- it's very cute and I was contemplating buying that applique design.  I will add it to my next order.  I love how you did your turtle in a frame as well



I get it now...  I wasn't having the right visual...  I have no idea how you'd add an interfacing to that pattern - unless you were able to trace a ring after you'd partially assembled the hat???  

I hope you're able to negotiate that dollar with your ds.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.



I love this - I am so partial to TS dresses!  It's so cute!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



OK - so now that I am looking closer at the dress... How did you do the top portion?  Are the yellow and white two seperate pieces?  Or did you applique the yellow on to the white?  It looks so perfect - especially where they meet.  

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so now that I am looking closer at the dress... How did you do the top portion?  Are the yellow and white two seperate pieces?  Or did you applique the yellow on to the white?  It looks so perfect - especially where they meet.
> 
> D~



Thanks!  It's appliqué. I printed out another bodice pattern piece, cut it to the shape I wanted and stuck it down with heat and bond lite. I had pulled up a pic of Jessie to get the red trim design, and noticed the yoke was edged in red, so I did the satin stitch red.  Super easy, and I'm really happy with how it looks. Also when I looked at the pic online, she has a big gold trimmed white button under the yoke...it's not quite as big, but I found a single similar button in the button collection I inherited from my mom.  Silly, but it made me happy.


----------



## cogero

I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.

I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.






Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.
> 
> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.



I love the top you made... I've seen the shirred fabrics, but I haven't made anythingw ith them yet.

I love seeing your machines... which ones are they again?  Isn't it sad that I love to see everyone's machines?  LOL  Have you set up your serger yet?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It's appliqué. I printed out another bodice pattern piece, cut it to the shape I wanted and stuck it down with heat and bond lite. I had pulled up a pic of Jessie to get the red trim design, and noticed the yoke was edged in red, so I did the satin stitch red.  Super easy, and I'm really happy with how it looks. Also when I looked at the pic online, she has a big gold trimmed white button under the yoke...it's not quite as big, but I found a single similar button in the button collection I inherited from my mom.  Silly, but it made me happy.



That is a brilliant idea - I never would have thought of it.  It turned out great~~~~!!!!    Thanks for explaining.  

D~


----------



## jeniamt

Greetings all!  I haven't posted in awhile as this is a crazy time of year for everyone in my house and I just haven't been doing my normal amount of sewing (or DIS lurking!)  When I do pop in I am as amazed as always by what everyone is creating.  

Question for those who have used HeatherSue's Facebook store... how long does it take to get the designs?  I ordered a few on Thursday and haven't received anything yet.  I am assuming the designs would be emailed to me.  Is that correct?  Thanks, I would like to jump back into sewing by signing up for a Give but as I'm still getting use to my new machine, I wanted to sew out a design before I signed up for it.


----------



## cogero

You should receive your order with in 24 hours. Anytime it hasn't gotten to me with in 24hours I just drop her an email and she resends it for me.


----------



## Fruto76

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


Oh, it's so cute! I cannot wait to make a SS. There are so many possibilities. Have fun at BC. we went up last weekend and stayed there and had a fabulous time. I'm hooked. 



DMGeurts said:


> OK - so now that I am looking closer at the dress... How did you do the top portion?  Are the yellow and white two seperate pieces?  Or did you applique the yellow on to the white?  It looks so perfect - especially where they meet.
> 
> D~


 I'm thinking this exact same thing. The top is perfect! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It's appliqué. I printed out another bodice pattern piece, cut it to the shape I wanted and stuck it down with heat and bond lite. I had pulled up a pic of Jessie to get the red trim design, and noticed the yoke was edged in red, so I did the satin stitch red.  Super easy, and I'm really happy with how it looks. Also when I looked at the pic online, she has a big gold trimmed white button under the yoke...it's not quite as big, but I found a single similar button in the button collection I inherited from my mom.  Silly, but it made me happy.


THANK YOU! The bodice really makes the dress stand out. And I noticed the button right away and thought to myself it's just like Jessie's! Again, I love this dress. 



cogero said:


> I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.
> 
> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.


Very cute top and your space is coming along great.  And yay for your new machine. Looks like you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## miprender

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those are great!  You make the best coordinating outfits for your kids!



 Thanks



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!



So cute. I love the blanket.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.  So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.



Great job. I could tell right away who it was.



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!



Love the outfits. Looks like you has such beautiful weather.



revrob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Jamie dress!
> 
> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!



Great photo. Does she know about the DISboards



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> Edward's first birthday, a T-shirt with denim easy fit shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Emily's birthday outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love all the outfits but this last pic is so precious



JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> Thanks,
> Jeana



WOW those are great bows. As for the watermark I have seen other Pics on different threads with them on so I don't think it's a problem.



DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



I've seen the pink and green John Deere fabric at Joannes and online. Or maybe you could make the mom a Rosetta bag with pink John Deere fabric.




MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those came out cute. Thanks for posting them.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol



That dress is adorable. Thanks for posting how you did the bodice as I was wondering how you did the top too. It came out great.



jeniamt said:


> Question for those who have used HeatherSue's Facebook store... how long does it take to get the designs?  I ordered a few on Thursday and haven't received anything yet.  I am assuming the designs would be emailed to me.  Is that correct?  Thanks, I would like to jump back into sewing by signing up for a Give but as I'm still getting use to my new machine, I wanted to sew out a design before I signed up for it.



I usually get mine within a few hours and they are emailed to me. I know she posted on FB she was having some problems so I would email her and let her know you didn't get it.


----------



## Fruto76

jeniamt said:


> Greetings all!  I haven't posted in awhile as this is a crazy time of year for everyone in my house and I just haven't been doing my normal amount of sewing (or DIS lurking!)  When I do pop in I am as amazed as always by what everyone is creating.
> 
> Question for those who have used HeatherSue's Facebook store... how long does it take to get the designs?  I ordered a few on Thursday and haven't received anything yet.  I am assuming the designs would be emailed to me.  Is that correct?  Thanks, I would like to jump back into sewing by signing up for a Give but as I'm still getting use to my new machine, I wanted to sew out a design before I signed up for it.



I would check your spam or junk folder. First time I ordered from Heather, that's where mine were. I just added her email to my address book after and they no longer wind up there.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


Adorable!  What a fun way to spend the weekend!



cogero said:


> I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.
> 
> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.


I love the preshirred top.  How do you calculate how much yardage to buy for one?  That is something I would not want to overbuy for since it's pricier.  I bought some elastic thread a month or two ago b/c I really wanted to try shirring and I have yet to try it



jeniamt said:


> Greetings all!  I haven't posted in awhile as this is a crazy time of year for everyone in my house and I just haven't been doing my normal amount of sewing (or DIS lurking!)  When I do pop in I am as amazed as always by what everyone is creating.
> 
> Question for those who have used HeatherSue's Facebook store... how long does it take to get the designs?  I ordered a few on Thursday and haven't received anything yet.  I am assuming the designs would be emailed to me.  Is that correct?  Thanks, I would like to jump back into sewing by signing up for a Give but as I'm still getting use to my new machine, I wanted to sew out a design before I signed up for it.


I would send her an e-mail.  I also requested a design for a BG from her and just e-amiled her for it.  I told her I couldn't promise I could even make it work for that particular give as I was new to my machine, but knew I would use it in the future.  Fortunately my machine likes me so I was able to get it done for the particular give I wanted it for.


----------



## VBAndrea

BRIDGET"S BIG GIVE HELP PLEASE!!!

If anyone is making an outfit for Bridget could you please post your fabrics on the BG site.  I would like to attempt at least a couple of hats and am hoping to coordiante with her outfits.  Thanks so much!  Obviously if you are already making a hat with your outfit you don't need to post fabrics.  I have two outfits in specific I'd like to do: Dianemom2 and either effervescent or kstgelais4
 ~ I'll pm you ladies over there as well, but if all goes well I may attempt more than two hats so all others feel free to post plans/fabrics and I will try to help out.

Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

cogero said:


> You should receive your order with in 24 hours. Anytime it hasn't gotten to me with in 24hours I just drop her an email and she resends it for me.





miprender said:


> :
> I usually get mine within a few hours and they are emailed to me. I know she posted on FB she was having some problems so I would email her and let her know you didn't get it.





Fruto76 said:


> I would check your spam or junk folder. First time I ordered from Heather, that's where mine were. I just added her email to my address book after and they no longer wind up there.





VBAndrea said:


> I would send her an e-mail.  I also requested a design for a BG from her and just e-amiled her for it.  I told her I couldn't promise I could even make it work for that particular give as I was new to my machine, but knew I would use it in the future.  Fortunately my machine likes me so I was able to get it done for the particular give I wanted it for.



Thanks everyone, I did send her an email yesterday since it looked like she was having some issues with her FB page.  I even included a copy of the PayPal receipt in the email.  And I checked my spam folder, still nothing.  I'm guessing she must be really busy since she was offering 35% off.  Just stinks b/c I am losing my sewing window today!  Oh well, I should be cleaning my house and folding laundry!


----------



## jeniamt

Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Disneymom1218

DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



Hancock fabrics has some John Deere fabric that is a pink plaid. It's on sale right now too for $3.49 a yard. Not sure if you have one near you or not.


----------



## froggy33

Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!


----------



## Disneymom1218

froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



This is adorable. Great job. You are so very talented. I can not wait to have an embroidery machine and a fabric stash.


----------



## belle41379

DMGeurts said:


> Question:  Do any of you know of any fabric lines that would be suitable for boy/girl coordinating outfits?
> 
> My next door neighbor gave my oldest daughter her old bike (which happens to be in brand new pristine condition) and wouldn't take the $$ we offered to pay for it.  So, I'd like to do something nice for her kids - so she's unable to refuse it.    I was thinking it might be fun to do some cute coordinating outfits...  the problem is that she has 4 kids under the age of 5, and it's an even mixture of girl, boy, girl, boy.  Her husband runs the family farm and she's a sahm... so I was thinking some cute coordinating outfits with a farm/John Deere them???  Does anyone else have any other ideas for me???  I don't want to spend a ton of $$, but making 4 outfits isn't going to be cheap either...  I was thinking bNowling shirts for the boys and maybe little audrey skirts for the girls???
> 
> I would really love to have some advice or additional ideas for this project...  Oh and a sneaky way of finding out their sizes would be good too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



I agree with the others that cute John Deer shorts and t-shirts would be super cute.


----------



## belle41379

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


So cute!!! What a great idea!  Thanks for sharing!



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.


That is very sweet. 


froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



WOW!  You did an amazing job!


----------



## jeniamt

froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



I LOOOVVVEEE this!  Will you be selling the digital designs?


----------



## kollerbear

Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...

Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)

My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?

Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)

THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Disclaimer:  I've been away for a while, so here's my catch up post!  Hope it all fits!*



cogero said:


> I love the quilt and I adore that bowling shirt. Great job. Definately casing that one.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sure the teacher is going to treasure that lovely quilt for a life time.  You are so kind to do something so personal for her.
> 
> I have made every mistake possible with the bowling shirt and feel your frustration, but when I slowed down and got it right the shirts are great.  I love the design of this one with the Lightening on it.  It came out perfect.





aboveH20 said:


> You're right about the teacher treasuring the quilt.  It turned out perfectly.
> 
> Great job on the bowling shirt.  I love the combination of fabrics and the design on the back.





VBAndrea said:


> The quilt is awesome!  What a great gift for the teacher!
> And I adore your Bowling Shirt especially b/c it reminds me of the ones I made with the same fabric trimming the sleeves.  Except I just hand appliqued a lightning bolt b/c I didn't have an embroidery machine yet.  The applique of Heather's looks way fabulous!!!!  My ds is 9 and still loves his Cars shirt so hopefully your ds will fit into his for some time.





teresajoy said:


> I'm sure the teacher will cherish that quilt forever! What a wonderful thing for you to do for her!
> 
> I love your son's shirt!!! That turned out so cute!! And your little guy is adorable!





miprender said:


> What a sweet gift and love the bowling shirt!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> What a sweet thing to do for the teacher-I'm sure it will be very special to her.
> 
> I LOVE that bowling shirt.  I think I'm about the third person to ask but would you mind if I cased that?





chellewashere said:


> Fantastic love the hidden butterflies. So glad my nephew wasnt here when I was looking or he would want the shirt. Great job!





Granna4679 said:


> The Lightning McQueen shirt is so cute too.  Great choice of fabrics.  What a little cutie wearing it too.  And yes, Great Grandma would have been so proud of you.



Thank you Anita, that really means a great deal to me.  I often wonder what it would be like to work on sewing projects with her.  I was pretty young when she passed away, but I remember enough about her to day dream about what it would be like to still have her close by.  I came across an old sewing book of her's that she wrote notes in, and I felt like it was her little way of saying she's watching.  When I have a sewing studio in our next home, I plan to have a special place for that book on a decorative ledge or something.



PurpleEars said:


> That is a wonderful quilt you did for the teacher. I am sure she will treasure it. Good job on the bowling shirt too.



Thank you all for your very kind words.  Mr. Ryan is blushing because I told him Mommy's sewing buddies think he's cute too, LOL!  I'm blown away by the CASE remarks, because I always feel like I'm the one CASE-ing you all!!  I was inspired to use the checkered fabric after seeing Andrea's creation.   I ended up making two more shirts (one for my oldest son and another for a family friend) that went together like a breeze as well, a lot can be said about following directions I suppose.  We are ready for Cars 2!!  I think I might try to make something coordinating for Annabella since I have some McQueen scraps leftoverhmmmm

The baby quilt was fun to make.  I'm sort of sad the teacher is leaving, because I thought she'd be good for my Ryan to have this coming school year.  She was a good strict teacher with just enough "nice" mixed in.  I was in total awe of how she managed 20 crazy little kindergarteners!  I'm hoping she'll email me a picture of the babyI'm such a baby junkie! LOL



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been psted lately!  I have been keeping an eye on everything but not posting much.  I need to start sewing for our Sept. trip.  I have a few ideas but hae not started working yet.  I vow to start earlier this year!
> 
> Here are some dresses I made my girls a few weeks ago.  They love the aprons!



I love your cute little apron dresses!!  I never thought about doing that with a SS, but it's just darling!!  Hope you don't mind if I CASE that idea.  Your little girls are beyond precious, can I CASE them too!?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Is it true?  I heard on the rumor mill that Carla C. is working on a new pattern?


Oh could it be true!?  I just love her patterns, they are so easy to follow!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> She doesn't seem to mind the tie one bit. What she doesn't like is hair bows. She won't leave anything in her hair at all. Drives me nuts because after two boys I want to doll her up and put bows in her hair lol!



I feel your pain!!  My little girl is my last baby and my only little girl after having two fun boys.  She scares me with putting things in her hair, because I caught her with a bow in her mouth once! *GASP* I'm so frightened she'll "eat" anything I put in her hair.  Although, recently I've been just putting those small pony tail holders in her hair and maybe adding a small clippie on the actual hair tie and she's been leaving those alone so far.  I think she's getting use to it, but I never leave her with anything in her hair while she sleeps for fear of her taking it out and eating it.  Her hair is to the point where it flops over in her eyes if it's not tied up now.  I'm trying to hold out on a hair cut as long as possible.  How's that for going off on a tangent- HA!  It's so fun having a little girl though, I'm throughly enjoying dolling her up while she still can't talk and complain about it.



revrob said:


> I was packing up the last bit of stuff in my sewing room today and came across this dress that I had cut out but had not gotten around to sewing.  SO, rather than pack it as a UFO, I decided to stitch it up.  I really love this pattern.  I made this one as a maxi dress.



The dress is lovely Shannon and you look fantastic in it.  We have similar body frames although you look much taller than me.  I might have to give that dress a try for me too!

I have a rather large stash of UFOs too, how does that happen?  One starts out with the best of intentions I guess!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I'm so sorry that I've done a lousy job keeping up with the thead- I can't watch this, work full time and sew at the minute.  Anyway, Hi!  To the newbies- love your stuff  and I love all the great baby stuff, too
> 
> Here's what I did this week- outfit #2 for our Nov. trip- this one's for DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got inspired by the original steam boat willie Feliz (I think it's aimeeg?)  and also from LisaZoe's bambi and minnie vida with the ruffles all the way around.
> 
> You can't tell in the pic, but all the fabrics have a subtle metallic sheen in them, so it catches the light nice- I think we're going to need to put a foundation garment under though, it's so heavy it kind of flattens on the sides...hmmm...



LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!  The ruffles look amazing!!  Wonderful work!



JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



Welcome to the thread and amazing work!  Those Minnie dresses are ADORABLE!!



DMGeurts said:


>



I love your color/fabric choices!!  I'm living vicariously through you as I watch you put together your sewing room!!  Can't wait to see it all completed!



mphalens said:


> I did it! I did it!  I made a pair of Easy Fits!!!!
> 
> He's quite proud of his new pants, can you tell?



Great job on the pants, your little boy is ADORABLE!!



billwendy said:


> So I finally have pictures of my models in their outfits!!!! The girls looked so cute, and they wore their skirts to church at the beach and got lots of questions and comments about them!



Love the sets!!  Fabulous work Wendy!



JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows. Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



The bows are fantastic!!  I wish I was better at making bows!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.



I love that Jessy dress!!  Looks like your little girl was very pleased with it as well, she's so cute!

I too work best in those wee hours of the night when all my little sewing distractions are asleep!  The morning after isn't so much fun though- HA!



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



Very pretty!!  Do you like the book?  I've read some reviews on it that were a little mixed.  Are the directions easy to follow?



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



OMG!!  That is amazing!!  CASE-ing that baby!!

Whew, okay catch up post complete.  I know I missed some creations along the way too, ran out of picture space I think!!  Everything is great and welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



My thoughts are:

Start just playing with the machine...sewing on scrap fabric.  See what the machine will do.  

Then maybe a pillow case, since it is straight lines 

Take it slow!!  (Sorry I can't help you with the you tube videos, I'm better at hands on!)

~Jennifer


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> BRIDGET"S BIG GIVE HELP PLEASE!!!
> 
> If anyone is making an outfit for Bridget could you please post your fabrics on the BG site.  I would like to attempt at least a couple of hats and am hoping to coordiante with her outfits.  Thanks so much!  Obviously if you are already making a hat with your outfit you don't need to post fabrics.  I have two outfits in specific I'd like to do: Dianemom2 and either effervescent or kstgelais4
> ~ I'll pm you ladies over there as well, but if all goes well I may attempt more than two hats so all others feel free to post plans/fabrics and I will try to help out.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you message over at the BG site.



kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



Youtube is a great place to get help with the basics of learning to sew.  I'd start by looking for any instructional videos about your machine.  Then I'd look for videos about basic sewing.  Then just sit down at the machine and play around a little bit.  When my daughters first got started I drew some straight lines on a piece of paper and they sewed on those first to get used to sewing a straight line, then we progressed to curved line on paper, etc.  Have fun with your machine and don't be intimidated.


----------



## kollerbear

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> My thoughts are:
> 
> Start just playing with the machine...sewing on scrap fabric.  See what the machine will do.
> 
> Then maybe a pillow case, since it is straight lines
> 
> Take it slow!!  (Sorry I can't help you with the you tube videos, I'm better at hands on!)
> 
> ~Jennifer




Thanks SO MUCH for the advice! Could you tell me which pillowcase you think would be better practice?

Piano Key Pillowcase
Roll-Up Pillowcase

From the description, it looks like the Roll-Up Pillowcase would be slightly better-made, but the Piano Key Looks like it would be good practice with straight lines. Or would all of the little pieces drive me crazy?


----------



## kha100399

kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



I am completely in the same boat! I will be watching for the repsonses you get, so glad you posted this! I have been following these boards for about 3 years (everyone is SO AMAZING!), in hopes that I could learn someday!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



The first step is always the hardest. And there is no right or wrong way in sewing. Just because the directions say to do it one way, and you do something else, doesn't make it a mess or wrong. You could always get the pattern from YouCanMakeThis for the easy fit pants and make yourself some pajama/lounge pants. Just ask away!! everyone is willing to help.


----------



## micki1881

*QUESTION*

When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

kollerbear said:


> Thanks SO MUCH for the advice! Could you tell me which pillowcase you think would be better practice?
> 
> Piano Key Pillowcase
> Roll-Up Pillowcase
> 
> From the description, it looks like the Roll-Up Pillowcase would be slightly better-made, but the Piano Key Looks like it would be good practice with straight lines. Or would all of the little pieces drive me crazy?



to me the piano key one looks like the little pieces may be a pain!  (especially for a newbie)

The roll up looks like it would be better although a little confusing.  I don't have a pillow case pattern that I followed, I just used one I had for a model.  Sorry!   I'm not much help 

Jennifer


----------



## Jaylin

Well, I'm venturing out of the world of Simply Sweets and twirl skirts and I ordered a tutorial on how to recover an infant carrier.  My SIL is going to be using my practically brand new one, which is currently pink&black but she's having a boy.....has anyone attempted this?  I bought the tut off etsy this morning (and am impatiently waiting for it to show up in my inbox!)  Any suggestions on fabrics?  Would I be better with home decor fabric since it's thicker, but what about the texture?  Would a chenille work?  I don't know what to use that will be durable and comfortable?


----------



## DMGeurts

micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa



I am not sure... but I think I remember lots of people saying that they cut the t-shirt up the side seam - then they hoop for embroidering - they when it's done they stitch right up the side seam again, and no one is the wiser.  But you might want to wait for someone that's actually _done_ it to chime in here.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

kollerbear said:


> Thanks SO MUCH for the advice! Could you tell me which pillowcase you think would be better practice?
> 
> Piano Key Pillowcase
> Roll-Up Pillowcase
> 
> From the description, it looks like the Roll-Up Pillowcase would be slightly better-made, but the Piano Key Looks like it would be good practice with straight lines. Or would all of the little pieces drive me crazy?



I would think that all the little pieces in the piano key pillowcase would be harder for a new seamstress.  I think that the rolled up pillowcase looks easier but the directions do seem a bit confusing.



micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa



When I do machine applique, I cut apart the sides of the shirt.  I do my applique and then re-sew it with the serger.  I am sure that you could do the same thing with hand appliqueing.



Jaylin said:


> Well, I'm venturing out of the world of Simply Sweets and twirl skirts and I ordered a tutorial on how to recover an infant carrier.  My SIL is going to be using my practically brand new one, which is currently pink&black but she's having a boy.....has anyone attempted this?  I bought the tut off etsy this morning (and am impatiently waiting for it to show up in my inbox!)  Any suggestions on fabrics?  Would I be better with home decor fabric since it's thicker, but what about the texture?  Would a chenille work?  I don't know what to use that will be durable and comfortable?



I don't think I would use chenille just because it can be rather warm (I also don't know how well it would wash????)  I think a cotton print would probably be the best choice.  The fabric would be strong and relatively durable.  I never recovered an infant seat but I did do a booster seat for one of my daughters.  I just used a cotton print that I got at Joanns.  It turned out great!  Good luck with your project and congratulations to your SIL.


----------



## weluvdizne

I have not posted in quite a while.  Always looking and totally love everything I see.  Just been swamped with a baby, end of school year homeschooling and hosting about 6 parties including a 50th anniversary surprise party for my parents.  Our trip is a little more than 100 days away and I still have soooooo much to do.  Will post pix as soon as I am able of the few items I have done.  

Reason for my post is this.  I made pillowcases for Give a Day get a Disney Day last year, even tho we never went down to use the day.  I did them for a group called ConKerr Cancer.  On their website they have a couple different methods for making pillowcases.  One is very easy and would be perfect for a beginner.  www.conkerrcancer.org
Hope that helps.


----------



## belle41379

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> My thoughts are:
> 
> Start just playing with the machine...sewing on scrap fabric.  See what the machine will do.
> 
> Then maybe a pillow case, since it is straight lines
> 
> Take it slow!!  (Sorry I can't help you with the you tube videos, I'm better at hands on!)
> 
> ~Jennifer



I agree.  Straight lines are good. . It would help you measure/cut/seam.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## mkwj

micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa



I have never thought to cut the shirt apart.  The way I learned was to turn it inside out  and either hoop or spray onto the stabilizer the area your are going to monogram.  Does that make sense.  Check out appliquecafeblog.  Rosemary is really good at explaining things like this.  I guess I am allowed to post that.  If not I can take it off.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa



I'm not sure if you're embroidering by hand with the machine or using an embroidery machine.  If the shirt is pretty small, sometimes I do open the side seams as previously suggested.  Otherwise, I usually hoop the shirt and then before I slide the hoop on to the machine I turn the shirt inside out so that the back is on top of the hoop.  Then I can either use binder clips or hair clips to clip it out of the way, or I sit and babysit it while it stitches out and just move the lose part of the shirt around as needed.  I usually never walk alway from the machine during a stitch out anymore, because that's a surefire way that something will get messed up.


----------



## micki1881

Thanks everyone for the hooping suggestions.


----------



## Colleen27

Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.



That's SUPER CUTE!!  I'm gonna have to make a trip to OLD NAVY too!  And you DD is still cute as a button scrapes and all


----------



## Disneymom1218

micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa



I do applique by hand with my machine, so I just hold the back of the shirt out of the way.


----------



## kollerbear

weluvdizne said:


> I made pillowcases for Give a Day get a Disney Day last year, even tho we never went down to use the day.  I did them for a group called ConKerr Cancer.  On their website they have a couple different methods for making pillowcases.  One is very easy and would be perfect for a beginner.  www.conkerrcancer.org
> Hope that helps.



Thanks everyone so much for the advice everyone! I'm convinced to start with a basic pillowcase. The PJ pants sound like such a nice idea--with the big bonus of having PJ pants at the end, so that will be next, after a few pillowcases. 

I do think I'll start with this pillowcase and donate them if they turn out well--I found another more basic pattern here... (of course I miss the "BASIC" one... haha) and I found the diagram pretty helpful. Question.. on conkerrcancer.org they mentioned making sure that you fix the seams to keep from fraying. Does that mean to just, like, use fraycheck? I know my grandma swears that her overcaster is necessary for EVERYTHING but that seems unlikely. I'm not sure what's an acceptable standard!

Lesson #1 learned: Michael's (at least the one near me) does not carry fabric. Haha. I'll let you guys know how the pillowcases go this week, once I find some fabric downtown!!! Thanks again! Your stuff is so inspirational to me!


----------



## mphalens

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It's appliqué. I printed out another bodice pattern piece, cut it to the shape I wanted and stuck it down with heat and bond lite. I had pulled up a pic of Jessie to get the red trim design, and noticed the yoke was edged in red, so I did the satin stitch red.  Super easy, and I'm really happy with how it looks. Also when I looked at the pic online, she has a big gold trimmed white button under the yoke...it's not quite as big, but I found a single similar button in the button collection I inherited from my mom.  Silly, but it made me happy.



LOVE that dress!!!!  My little guy saw the picture and said, "That's Jesse!"   You did a fabulous job  And thanks for posting HOW you did it ... I sat there in aw! 



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



Adorable!  I'm going to have to go look to see if there's a "Boy's World" book 



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



I just LOVE all the Steps outfits!!!!  Yours is fabulous too!!! Love it!!! 



Jaylin said:


> Well, I'm venturing out of the world of Simply Sweets and twirl skirts and I ordered a tutorial on how to recover an infant carrier.  My SIL is going to be using my practically brand new one, which is currently pink&black but she's having a boy.....has anyone attempted this?  I bought the tut off etsy this morning (and am impatiently waiting for it to show up in my inbox!)  Any suggestions on fabrics?  Would I be better with home decor fabric since it's thicker, but what about the texture?  Would a chenille work?  I don't know what to use that will be durable and comfortable?



My mom made my son a new cover for his infant carrier (I hated my original carrier from DS#1 and my double stroller would only take a Graco infant seat so I got one from a friend) ... anyway, she said it was a LOT of work ... a LOT ... 
But, we found this fabulous terrycloth water resistant batting at Hancock Fabrics to use as the padding ... the "pretty layer" was Florida Gators cotton ... I had more people stop me to ask where I'd gotten my carseat cover   I wish I had $20 for every time - I could have bought an embroidery machine!
I will tell you, my friend that is a carseat tech had a FIT when she saw the cover though ... Even though it was well made, etc. she said that there are a lot of safety things that go into the carseat covers that are impossible to re-create (flame retardancy, etc.) and since the seat hasn't been tested with the homemade cover, it could negate the seat's safety ... (Sorry, I just feel obligated to tell people that now ... If I'd known ahead of time I probably would have just ordered a new cover from Graco, as cute as mine was  )



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.



SO SO Cute!!!  Did you use a tutorial or did you have a pattern?  I found the perfect jean skirt at a consignment store to do something like this with (for me) but I can't wrap my head around HOW exactly to go about it -adding the extra skirt out of cotton ...


----------



## weluvdizne

kollerbear said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the advice everyone! I'm convinced to start with a basic pillowcase. The PJ pants sound like such a nice idea--with the big bonus of having PJ pants at the end, so that will be next, after a few pillowcases.
> 
> I do think I'll start with this pillowcase and donate them if they turn out well--I found another more basic pattern here... (of course I miss the "BASIC" one... haha) and I found the diagram pretty helpful. Question.. on conkerrcancer.org they mentioned making sure that you fix the seams to keep from fraying. Does that mean to just, like, use fraycheck? I know my grandma swears that her overcaster is necessary for EVERYTHING but that seems unlikely. I'm not sure what's an acceptable standard!
> 
> Lesson #1 learned: Michael's (at least the one near me) does not carry fabric. Haha. I'll let you guys know how the pillowcases go this week, once I find some fabric downtown!!! Thanks again! Your stuff is so inspirational to me!



When I made the pillowcases, I did a basic straight stitch and then followed back around with a zig zag stitch over the edges to prevent the fraying.  I dont have a serger, so I do this on basically everything.  
I was wondering what you were getting to sew at Michaels, but forgot to ask on my previous post.  Some Walmarts have fabric, or else, try Hobby Lobby (they are closed on Sundays and close early Mon-Sat), JoAnn's or Hancocks.  Can't wait to see your pillowcases and other projects.    I just read this thread for a long time until I finally got up the nerve to actually try to sew something.  Now, I'm not that great, but my kids love what I sew for them.  It's addicting and a lot of fun.  Everyone on here has been so helpful and supportive, so that helps a ton!


----------



## littlepeppers

Question

Emma swing top tutorial?  I k kw they have one, but I can't find where I saved it.  Was is stephres?  Can anyone point menin the right direction?

Haven't posted lately because there isn't any Disney trip to sew for, but I'm lurking and loving everything.


----------



## tricia

littlepeppers said:


> Question
> 
> Emma swing top tutorial?  I k kw they have one, but I can't find where I saved it.  Was is stephres?  Can anyone point menin the right direction?
> 
> Haven't posted lately because there isn't any Disney trip to sew for, but I'm lurking and loving everything.




http://funktionalthreads.blogspot.com/2010/05/emma-swing-top-variation.html

Here you go.  It was Lisa


----------



## squirrel

This is what I made this weekend






I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.


----------



## VBAndrea

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.


That's beautiful!  


froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!


Amazing!  You are doing absolutely spectacular with your digitizing!


kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!


Welcome!  I agree that buying something like the Easy Fit pants would be a perfect start.

This is a you tube pillowcase tut that I bookmarked -- someone else on here (perhaps Teresa) made one though I have yet to try it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY



micki1881 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When machine appliqueing a t shirt how do you prevent the two sides of the t shirt from being sewn together. I have tried twice and both times I sewed the shirt together. Any and all advice would be appreciated. Thanks Melissa


I just hold the back out of the way.  Sometimes I will pin it or use hair clips, though I need to get better hair clips.  I am constantly there babysitting as it sews -- I dare not walk away.  I did once get the back of a small girls fitted t- under my tackdown stitch but since it was just a tackdown stitch I was able to save the t.  I've done as small as 3T on boxy t's without a problem, but I did try a girls fitted XS and let's just say the t-shirt is no longer with us.



mkwj said:


> I have never thought to cut the shirt apart.  The way I learned was to turn it inside out  and either hoop or spray onto the stabilizer the area your are going to monogram.  Does that make sense.  Check out appliquecafeblog.  Rosemary is really good at explaining things like this.  I guess I am allowed to post that.  If not I can take it off.


Thanks for posting that blog -- I haven't seen that site b/f and I am really into scoping out new designs since my machine is so new to me.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm not sure if you're embroidering by hand with the machine or using an embroidery machine.  If the shirt is pretty small, sometimes I do open the side seams as previously suggested.  Otherwise, I usually hoop the shirt and then before I slide the hoop on to the machine I turn the shirt inside out so that the back is on top of the hoop.  Then I can either use binder clips or hair clips to clip it out of the way, or I sit and babysit it while it stitches out and just move the lose part of the shirt around as needed.  I usually never walk alway from the machine during a stitch out anymore, because that's a surefire way that something will get messed up.


What tye of hair clips do you use?  I just have small ones and they are not good.  I was thinking of getting binder clips -- do those work better?



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.


Adorable!  I need to remember to do that with some of my dd's old jeans that she's outgrown in height.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.


That's gogeous!  Love the fabrics and I'm glad Pippi likes it as well -- I think Pippi probably likes the ribbon the best!


----------



## DMGeurts

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



I love how this turned out and the fabrics you used are just gorgeous!  



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



I just love this dress - I love all the colors and how it coordinates so well together.  Someday, soon, I really want to try to do a big hand applique.  



kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



I was inspired to start sewing from reading this thread, as well.  

The first thing I did was dig my machine out of the closet, then I found a similar manual online (my machine is from 1988).  I sat here, with the machine on my computer desk and I read the manual cover to cover, twice.  So I knew what all the parts were, and what they did.  Then, I knew my machine needed to be oiled because it sat in the above mentioned closet for years, the manual I had was very discriptive about oiling, so I took out all the screws and gave it a "deep clean" and oiled it myself.  All of this before I ever sewed a stitch.

Then I found my oldest, ugliest pillow case, and I started sewing straight stitches on that... then zig zags and any other stitch I could coax my machine into doing.  Then I hemmed my dd's curtains.  From there, I went to basic online tutorials, making skirts that were available for free - because I didn't want to waste $$ on patterns if I couldn't figure them out.  I didn't realize that I had to wash and dry my fabric until my 2nd or 3rd project - once I started doing this, I realized that it totally changes the feel and made the fabric easier to sew on... so I highly recommend you do this.   

Once I did several online tutorials, I bit the bullet and bought a pattern from YCMT...  I couldnt' get over how expensive they were - so I only bought one.  I did a few more online tutorials before I used that purchased pattern - but I am so glad I did.  I hate to say it, but I am not sure that I will ever buy a pattern from a store, because I just love the detail and step-by-step instructions that come with the online patterns.  It makes them nearly fool proof.  

Every free moment I have, I sew.  I love the creative release it gives me, and I love to watch this pile of fabric turn into something that I never dreamed that I could make.  It has been a tremendously rewarding experience for me.  

So, please continue to ask questions - these ladies here are some of the best - and it always seems - night or day - there's someone around who can answer a question.



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.



This is adorable!  I espeically love the red fabric with the white stars - CUTE!  Sorry about your dd's owie - my girls are older now - but they never stop trying to keep up with eachother - so I feel your pain.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.



This turned out adorable!  I love the fabrics you chose!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Warning...I am on my way to install the nursery...wish me luck!  I'm hoping to get some great pictures.  I saw a sneak peak of the room, and they got it painted perfectly!  The furniture is there and it is only waiting on my handiwork to complete...

This little guy is going to be surrounded by so much love!  Even his older brother (all of 4 years old) helped to paint and 'place' the furniture.  And his two older sisters picked the colors of the room.

Now, we are off to throw a 'put together the nursery ' party and lunch.  (two moms and 6 kids)




Nini


----------



## belle41379

Question... I just read the Twirl Skirt tut on the bookmarks page.  Can I put a hand appliqué on that?  Would it show up?  I want to do one for my daughter now that I've done the appliqué for the Give.  I'm hooked!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



Love it!  Those appliques are great!  Are you going to sell them?


----------



## kollerbear

DMGeurts said:


> The first thing I did was dig my machine out of the closet, then I found a similar manual online (my machine is from 1988).  I sat here, with the machine on my computer desk and I read the manual cover to cover, twice.  So I knew what all the parts were, and what they did.  Then, I knew my machine needed to be oiled because it sat in the above mentioned closet for years, the manual I had was very discriptive about oiling, so I took out all the screws and gave it a "deep clean" and oiled it myself.  All of this before I ever sewed a stitch.



I am SO grateful you said this!!! I didn't even THINK about oiling or cleaning the machine. I am going to a fabric store today for practice and pillowcase materials--I will make sure to ask them to also hook me up with oil or mini brushes or anything I might need to clean the machine.


----------



## billwendy

Good morning everyone!!! 

I worked with a different type of fabric this weekend, and will post the results later. Im worried that the skirts look too small. I added 5 inches to the girls hip measurements to get the size - its a stretchy material - do you  think that will work?

Also, if anyone (or 2 people) would be able to do Wish Family Shirts for Bridgie's give, or eye spy bags for 3 of the kiddos, it'd be so AWESOME!!!


----------



## cogero

Wendy let me check my schedule tonite and see if I have enough shirts at home to possibly make the shirts. I am not promising anything though. This is a crazy week for me.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION????

Has anyone been able to get the pattern for the Martha Stewart Reversible sun hat to print correctly?  I particulary like the look of that hat as opposed to other's I've seen with free instructions but it is giving me a fit printing properly.  I am on my third try and I know it's too big.  I even looked in the store for the magazine hoping the template would be in there but all I can find are June issues.  Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the pattern for the Martha Stewart Reversible sun hat to print correctly?  I particulary like the look of that hat as opposed to other's I've seen with free instructions but it is giving me a fit printing properly.  I am on my third try and I know it's too big.  I even looked in the store for the magazine hoping the template would be in there but all I can find are June issues.  Grrrrr!!!!



I haven't been able to try printing it yet ... but my Mom has the actual magazine and there aren't any templates in it either (just the web address to go print them out) ... I did notice online that the only two comments are that it's not printing properly


----------



## froggy33

Disneymom1218 said:


> This is adorable. Great job. You are so very talented. I can not wait to have an embroidery machine and a fabric stash.





belle41379 said:


> WOW!  You did an amazing job!





jeniamt said:


> I LOOOVVVEEE this!  Will you be selling the digital designs?





Diz-Mommy said:


> OMG!!  That is amazing!!  CASE-ing that baby!!





mphalens said:


> I just LOVE all the Steps outfits!!!!  Yours is fabulous too!!! Love it!!!





VBAndrea said:


> Amazing!  You are doing absolutely spectacular with your digitizing!





DMGeurts said:


> I just love this dress - I love all the colors and how it coordinates so well together.  Someday, soon, I really want to try to do a big hand applique.
> 
> D~





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love it!  Those appliques are great!  Are you going to sell them?



Thanks all!  I made one like this for my daughter a couple years ago for her first trip.  Someone saw it and wanted me to recreate it.  So I digitized the designs (easier for me than doing by hand!!) and went with it.

Steps customs are so fun, cause of all the colors and they are such a big hit with the characters!  I will be selling the designs...of course I forgot to take individual pics, so I'll have to do some cropping!

D - these are actually done by embroidery machine.  But I say go for it!  I've found when appliqueing by hand that it is much easier if they are bigger.  No tight corners and all that.  And I just do the faces with paint!


----------



## mphalens

Does anyone want to be my friend on Facebook? I see people mention it every once in a while and always mean to ask...
I'm www.Facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the pattern for the Martha Stewart Reversible sun hat to print correctly?  I particulary like the look of that hat as opposed to other's I've seen with free instructions but it is giving me a fit printing properly.  I am on my third try and I know it's too big.  I even looked in the store for the magazine hoping the template would be in there but all I can find are June issues.  Grrrrr!!!!





mphalens said:


> I haven't been able to try printing it yet ... but my Mom has the actual magazine and there aren't any templates in it either (just the web address to go print them out) ... I did notice online that the only two comments are that it's not printing properly



I had the same trouble...printing it to put in my collection....I did however find a tutorial with a girls hat w/ floppy brim....they show you how to make your own pattern pieces based on the head circ. When I get some more woven fabric I'm going to try to sew this.....it looks very do-able....you do need a little bit of knit for the band.....but it looks cute!free girls hat tutorial
Also found a free ottobre girl hat pattern....if you are used to their patterns and metric instructions!


----------



## JMD1979

miprender said:


> WOW those are great bows. As for the watermark I have seen other Pics on different threads with them on so I don't think it's a problem.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Welcome to the thread and amazing work!  Those Minnie dresses are ADORABLE!!
> 
> The bows are fantastic!!  I wish I was better at making bows!





VBAndrea said:


> Those are beautiful.  I detest making bows so I am especially in awe of yours!






PurpleEars said:


> Good job on all the outfits. I really like the colour combination you used for the "fun" outfits.
> 
> Cute bows! I really like the second one!



Thanks everyone. so much!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]


OMGosh! that shirt is too cute! Love the little carrot car!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


Wow that is just awesome! I love the way you did the bodice! Very Clever.



cogero said:


> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.


Adorable shirt! And your machines look great! Your space is coming along great!





jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.


I love this! The color is beautiful as is your DD!



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!


 Oh My Word! this is fabulous! I am in such awe of all of these step outfit! Great Job!





Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.


Awww this is so cute. The skirt is awesome. I still have not ventured into turning old clothes new again. You did a great job!



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.


 Adorable! 



belle41379 said:


> Question... I just read the Twirl Skirt tut on the bookmarks page.  Can I put a hand appliqué on that?  Would it show up?  I want to do one for my daughter now that I've done the appliqué for the Give.  I'm hooked!


You may want to wait for some more more experienced to answer but I just wanted to jump in and say that I have appliqued (machine) on twirl skirts before and it has always been a success for me.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I haven't been able to try printing it yet ... but my Mom has the actual magazine and there aren't any templates in it either (just the web address to go print them out) ... I did notice online that the only two comments are that it's not printing properly


Good grief -- they can't even put the templates in the magazine!  Thanks for letting me know -- I will at least stop looking for it.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I had the same trouble...printing it to put in my collection....I did however find a tutorial with a girls hat w/ floppy brim....they show you how to make your own pattern pieces based on the head circ. When I get some more woven fabric I'm going to try to sew this.....it looks very do-able....you do need a little bit of knit for the band.....but it looks cute!free girls hat tutorial
> Also found a free ottobre girl hat pattern....if you are used to their patterns and metric instructions!


Bless your heart for the Ottobre pattern 
I've never done an Ottobre pattern before, but I've done a tut for another sunhat and figure it should be similar.  Also, I might be able to modify what I can print form the Marth Stewart pattern to make something work.  I also found this knit beret pattern which looks adorable and the pattern prints properly:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/49166470/The-Blue-Beret

but I couldn't find any knit fabric in the colors I wanted!!!  I may just cut up a t-shirt, though it wouldn't be as soft.


----------



## babynala

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have something to post.  This is what I did yesterday for a first birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed Alexa up for a "Sewing without Stitches" class at our community college.  They made no-sew fleece blankets.  She was really proud of it.  I tried to get her to hold it up for a pic but she wanted to wrap up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted upside down, I rotated it in photobucket!


I love the Tigger set and your DD should be so proud of her hard work.  



belle41379 said:


> Okay, I need your _honest_ opinions.  I coundnt find the Snow White fabric I wanted for the Give blanket I'm making, so I thought I'd try my first appliqué.  I decided to do a simple silhouette and to practice it first.So, here it is.  It's scrap fabric, so bear with the red bleeding through the super thin white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look okay? Can you tell who it is? My plan is to do the silhouette in yellow on blue fabric, and put a red ribbon bow on her head. Does that sound okay? Please be honest.   Im not sure how to make her hands look less pointy. Lol I'm so uneasy since it's my very first appliqué... Here is a close up of some of it. I'm just using a regular ol machine.
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I don't want to make her something that looks bad.


This came out really nice.  As others have said you can tell it is Snow White and your stitching looks great.  



revrob said:


> I got to put the dress to use today!  I met... wait for it... JENNIFER PAGANELLI today!  At a book signing event in Atlanta.  I happen to be here for a conference, so I was able to get to the store for her event.  She is a SWEETHEART!  I absolutely loved meeting her!


How exciting.  I REALLY wanted to head to that book signing today but I just could not swing it.  I did get my In Town Quilters fix a few weeks ago when the kids were still in school.  



dianemom2 said:


> I have my in-laws here visiting so I can't comment on everybody's posts today.  Everything looks terrific!  Just wanted to tell everybody what we did today.  We went to the Offray Ribbon Outlet!!!!!  It is the big twice a year sale.  This is the first time I ever went.  I bought so much ribbon!!!!  They had huge rolls (between 25 and 50 yards) of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  They also had some spools of ribbon 3/$1.  Then they had gift wrap ribbon where you could take a bag and stuff it as full as possible.  The whole bag, stuffed full was 99 cents!  I stuffed that bag until I thought it would burst.  I have a plan to make the centerpieces for my girl's bat mitzvahs with the ribbon I bought today.  That should save us a HUGE amount of money.  Now I just have to store the ribbon for about a year until I actually start working on the centerpieces  What fun!!!!


Great shopping. Those centerpieces sound really neat but I would never have the patience to make those.  Don't forget to share pictures of your finished creations next year.  



RMAMom said:


> As most of you know my son is in the USAF and stationed in OK with my DIL and my 2 grandchildren.My grandson will be 1 yr on Sunday.  DH and I are saving every penny to host all 8 of us in Disney for 10 days in Sept so we couldn't spend the $1000 it would cost the 2 of us to fly out for the weekend. My oldest Dd decided she was going so we bought a ticket for our youngest (just turned 18) DD and the two of them went out today and will be back on Monday. basically they are there for the weekend. My Grandaughter will be 3 the first week of July so the plan was to celebrate both birthdays this weekend.
> 
> Here are a few outfits I sent for the kids.
> I posted this before but the picture was small and a few of you asked for a larger pic.
> And the last one is my youngest with my granddaughter when they arrived. Emily was so happy to see them. 89 days untill I can hold her like this1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


The bigger pictures really show off the romper.  The birthday sets are cute too.  The picture of your DGD is the sweetest.  By now you have even fewer days to wait to hold your granddaughter.  



JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana


Your bows are amazing.  I really like the red, white and blue one.  

My Disney Trio - I somehow lost your quote but I really like the way you used the seersucker.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.


Love this dress, and the picture of your DD.  Hope you had a great time in WDW.  How come my DH never says "lets go to Disney for the weekend"?



cogero said:


> I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.
> 
> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.


I really like this shirt.  Your sewing room is coming together very nicely.  



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.


Beautiful dress (and model).  



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!


You did a wonderful job on this dress and the designs.  



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.


This skirt looks really cute, great job.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.


This came out really nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Warning...I am on my way to install the nursery...wish me luck!  I'm hoping to get some great pictures.  I saw a sneak peak of the room, and they got it painted perfectly!  The furniture is there and it is only waiting on my handiwork to complete...
> 
> This little guy is going to be surrounded by so much love!  Even his older brother (all of 4 years old) helped to paint and 'place' the furniture.  And his two older sisters picked the colors of the room.
> 
> Now, we are off to throw a 'put together the nursery ' party and lunch.  (two moms and 6 kids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I can't wait to see all the pictures!  I know you've been working so hard on this project!  



kollerbear said:


> I am SO grateful you said this!!! I didn't even THINK about oiling or cleaning the machine. I am going to a fabric store today for practice and pillowcase materials--I will make sure to ask them to also hook me up with oil or mini brushes or anything I might need to clean the machine.



I'm happy to have reminded you.    Actually, I know I am kind of new to sewing, but I really thought it was important for me to know how my machine functions and how to do basic maintenance on it.  However, if my machine was a newer computerized model - I don't think I would feel the same way and I'd leave it to the professionals.  However, if there were only a _few_ screws to undo - I'd probably investigate to see if I could do it.  LOL  Sometimes I am way more visual than I should be.  



froggy33 said:


> D - these are actually done by embroidery machine.  But I say go for it!  I've found when appliqueing by hand that it is much easier if they are bigger.  No tight corners and all that.  And I just do the faces with paint!



That's good to know too... since somday I hope to own an embroidery machine too...  It didn't come for my birthday... but I did get some cash to put a dent in the price tag, and make it halfway sort of affordable.  



mphalens said:


> Does anyone want to be my friend on Facebook? I see people mention it every once in a while and always mean to ask...
> I'm www.Facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern



I sent you a friend request on FB...  I love having all my Disboutiquers as friends - cause then I get to see all there projects more.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

:





mkwj said:


> I have never thought to cut the shirt apart.  The way I learned was to turn it inside out  and either hoop or spray onto the stabilizer the area your are going to monogram.  Does that make sense.  Check out appliquecafeblog.  Rosemary is really good at explaining things like this.  I guess I am allowed to post that.  If not I can take it off.



What size shirt are you working on and the size of the hoop? Maybe we can get a better picture of what your having trouble with. 



kollerbear said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the advice everyone! I'm convinced to start with a basic pillowcase. The PJ pants sound like such a nice idea--with the big bonus of having PJ pants at the end, so that will be next, after a few pillowcases.
> 
> I do think I'll start with this pillowcase and donate them if they turn out well--I found another more basic pattern here... (of course I miss the "BASIC" one... haha) and I found the diagram pretty helpful. Question.. on conkerrcancer.org they mentioned making sure that you fix the seams to keep from fraying. Does that mean to just, like, use fraycheck? I know my grandma swears that her overcaster is necessary for EVERYTHING but that seems unlikely. I'm not sure what's an acceptable standard!
> 
> Lesson #1 learned: Michael's (at least the one near me) does not carry fabric. Haha. I'll let you guys know how the pillowcases go this week, once I find some fabric downtown!!! Thanks again! Your stuff is so inspirational to me!



It would probably be okay to just zigzag the seams. I think that is what we did back in the olden days, before sergers.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> Does anyone want to be my friend on Facebook? I see people mention it every once in a while and always mean to ask...
> I'm www.Facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern



I sent you a friend request 

~Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I sent you a friend request on FB...  I love having all my Disboutiquers as friends - cause then I get to see all there projects more.
> 
> D~



Thanks!  That was totally my thinking  

And thanks to the other friend requests I saw in my email too... Off to Facebook now and I can't wait to "see" you all there too!


----------



## micki1881

Thank You everyone for the responses to my hooping t shirt problem. I was able to successfully applique a tank top yesterday so that boosted my spirits. I just need to continue to fiddle around with my machine and the t shirts, till I find my stride.


----------



## jas0202

Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.  

These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.






For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!






Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)






The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)





And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.  






This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!


----------



## DMGeurts

Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...



DMGeurts said:


> I sent you a friend request on FB...  I love having all my Disboutiquers as friends - cause then I get to see all *there *projects more.
> 
> D~



Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.  

No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.  

So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.   

Back to your regularily scheduled programming.  

D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)


----------



## DMGeurts

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!



WOW!!!!!  I love everything!  What a fabulous thing you did for this family!  I love the little dresses and skirts for the girls... and the toiletry bag - EVERYTHING!!!  

You'll have to tell us how much they love it when they open the box!

Oh and I almost forgot about the Rosetta bag... A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!  But everyone knows how much I love the Rosettta - I don't think I've ever met one I didn't like!  Hehehehe.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.  

Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:











Here is the reverse side:










Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.


----------



## mphalens

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!



That is so sweet of you to do for them! Everything looks fabulous too!

I love that Mickey comic strip fabric... I wish I could find it! 


DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



LOL! I was an English major and I have to confess, I didn't notice until you pointed it out.  What's that thing that goes around Facebook every so often? It talks about how our brain fills in when we read so as long as the idea is there the brain reads it correctly?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

JMD1979 said:


> Well I shared the couple outfits I have made recently, but I figured I might as well share what started it all for me! Custom Hair Bows. I tried and tried to find pics of the bows I made for our last Disney trip but every angle pic I had didn't do anything for seeing the bows.  Apparently I was more interested in my kiddos.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of my latest creations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I did not take my watermark off of these pictures. If this is not allowed please let me know and I will redo the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeana



Those bows are adorable!  The outfits and girls in them are adorable as well!!  You are sooo talented!!


----------



## NaeNae

Does anyone have a Gymbo coupon code they aren't going to use?  DD wants to order some summer clothes for DGD7 & DGD5 for our big family vacation next month.  We think it's going to be a HOT trip!  TIA


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> That is so sweet of you to do for them! Everything looks fabulous too!
> 
> I love that Mickey comic strip fabric... I wish I could find it!



check  I found some a few weeks ago....good luck!

~Jennifer


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

That Steps dress is amazing and stunning!! Great work!


----------



## babynala

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!


How sweet of you to make so many things for your friend's family.  I really love the outfits for the girls and the star wars t-shirts.  I'm sure they will be so excited when they open everything.  



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the reverse side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.


That little romper is so cute.  Good find on the socks too!

I'm all caught up, my  house is almost clean, my DH is out of town for business so I think I'm ready to get some sewing done.


----------



## Disneymom1218

mphalens said:


> Does anyone want to be my friend on Facebook? I see people mention it every once in a while and always mean to ask...
> I'm www.Facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern



I sent a request.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!



Lovely creations!!  The SS dresses and Rosetta bag are my favorites!!  Carla C is so much fun to sew with!



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



You're too funny, I get on my DH about using those wrong all the time and I'm certainly no English major either   BTW, my Facebook is Angie Jump Butler if you care to add me to your list.  I too enjoy having the boutiquers on my FB friends so I can see all _their_ cool stuff! 



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the reverse side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.



ADORABLE romper!!  I'm sure the teacher will LOVE IT!  In my personal opinion, there's just nothing as special as a hand made gift.  How cool you found baby booties that are such a close match to your theme too, neat!


----------



## kollerbear

VBAndrea said:


> This is a you tube pillowcase tut that I bookmarked -- someone else on here (perhaps Teresa) made one though I have yet to try it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY



This makes SO much sense. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## SallySkelington

Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.


----------



## belle41379

SallySkelington said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.


Welcome!! There are lots of us that are new to this board.  Great to have you join us! 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the reverse side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These are darling!



jas0202 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!


these are all amazing!  That is so sweet of you.  I think the bag is my favorite.

So much great stuff, everyone!  


I have (another) question.    I'm almost finished with the items I'm doing for the new BG's, and am ready to make customs for our trip.  Problem is, I've never been in mid October.  Should I plan on dresses/shorts for the day and pants for night?


----------



## dianemom2

belle41379 said:


> I have (another) question.    I'm almost finished with the items I'm doing for the new BG's, and am ready to make customs for our trip.  Problem is, I've never been in mid October.  Should I plan on dresses/shorts for the day and pants for night?



That sounds about right to me.


----------



## DMGeurts

belle41379 said:


> I have (another) question.    I'm almost finished with the items I'm doing for the new BG's, and am ready to make customs for our trip.  Problem is, I've never been in mid October.  Should I plan on dresses/shorts for the day and pants for night?



We've been twice in October (never been at another time) and both times we had very hot days and one day it was very cold (sweatshirt/pants day)... most days were mild with capris and tshirts.  I think our one very cold day was not the norm for that time of year - and we certainly were not prepared... but I would have those things with just in case you need them once.  Honestly, it's a very nice time of the year to go.    I think your plan for mostly dresses and shorts is a good one... maybe sneak in a pair of easy fit capris or something if you can???



SallySkelington said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.



Welcome!!!    It's nice to see so many new faces lately.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!



Aww - that was super sweet of you - it will definately make their trip more special!!!


----------



## mphalens

I just wanted to say  to all the new faces   I think  for bringing all of these fabulous people into my life ... 

I'm still pretty new here myself and I can honestly say if it wasn't for this wonderful group, I'd still be wishing I could make the stuff I've been making lately   This is a fantastic group of supportive people!!!!! 




Question:

Can someone point me towards a tutorial for adding a couple of rows of patchwork or something to the bottom of a jean skirt???  Pretty please???


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.



You did a great job with that dress. It looks like Rebecca liked it too!



cogero said:


> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.



Cute top! I look forward to seeing your creations with the help of your new machine!



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



This is truly lovely!



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



Great job with the dress! Your applique designs are amazing!



kollerbear said:


> Hi-- if I'm posting in the wrong place please let me know, I'm pretty new to DIS and brand new to sewing...
> 
> Yesterday when I was with my grandma, I mentioned to her that I wanted to learn how to sew for the Big Gives--peeked around her closets-full-of-stuff and found a Singer 9900 that she told me to just take home. (She hasn't really been with-it enough to sew in years.) So I did take it home... Aghh I'm pretty excited, but COMPLETELY overwhelmed. Let me explain my level--I figured out how to plug it in and turn it on, so I know it still works. I do not yet know how to thread the needle on the machine. (I know... I should read the manual, ha.)
> 
> My mom has sent me a few links to beginner's projects (pillowcases, bags, iphone covers, kitchen dishtowels, etc.), but she's sent me so much that I'm pretty lost. Can anyone make a really like, concrete recommendation of what I should do first, and tell me exactly what Youtube videos to watch first? I am literally going to Michael's in an hour, and I want to pick something up that I can work on during the week. What essentials do I absolutely need, besides pins, thread, a rotary cutter (I have a self-healing mat big enough for small projects), and some scraps of fabric to practice on and make a small project with?
> 
> Sorry to be so clueless!!! I've tried this before when I was in high school around my mom's machines, but she was just so enthusiastic and gave me SO MUCH INFO that I was totally overwhelmed and gave up, thinking I'd never get it right. (She's a REALLY great sewer.)
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!!



I just want to say welcome. I would say a rotary cutter is probably not something you need right away. A good pair of fabric scissors, however, would be helpful. A pencil or fabric marker would be good too. 



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.



Very cute outfit. I like to see how people manage to extend the life of clothes by sewing.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.



This looks beautiful. I think Pippi approves the dress too!



jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!



That's amazing that you did all those things for this family. I am sure they will be even more excited about the trip with these new outfits.



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the reverse side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.



Very cute romper. I like your fabric choices and the appliques!



SallySkelington said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.



I just want to say welcome. I hope you will be able to get a sewing machine soon and join the fun.


----------



## geishagirl81

[/IMG]www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=209299785774996&set=a.139229446115364.19803.114570338581275&type=1&theate[/IMG]

Ok my images aren't working. This is why I never have uploaded much! LOL

I have been running a bowtique for several years.  lately my requests for Disney Customs have been out of this world.  I am currently working on Snow White twirl skirt, a Belle twirl skirt, 2 more Minnie Petti tanks, and 22 custom outfits for our trip!

I can't believe how popular Disney customs are getting! just thought i'd share.  I have been on here before, but I have never been able to break through to a regular  thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## Colleen27

Way TMTQ, but I just had to comment on a couple things!



jas0202 said:


> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.



What a lovely thing to do for the family. I especially love the tank - Disney but still adult and just adorable. 



dianemom2 said:


> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:



My girls love "mingos" (as DD2 calls them) too. That outfit is just precious!

Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:











This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!






So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!


----------



## JMD1979

babynala said:


> Your bows are amazing.  I really like the red, white and blue one.





OhStuffandFluff said:


> Those bows are adorable!  The outfits and girls in them are adorable as well!!  You are sooo talented!!


Thanks so much!



jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.


This story touches my heart! What a wonderful thing you have done for this family! Everything looks fabulous, but I have to say that the Rosetta bag really stands out! I LOVE it!



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:


Awwww That romper is so cute! I adore both sides of it, and the socks are a sweet added touch!





Colleen27 said:


> Way TMTQ, but I just had to comment on a couple things!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely thing to do for the family. I especially love the tank - Disney but still adult and just adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> My girls love "mingos" (as DD2 calls them) too. That outfit is just precious!
> 
> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!


 Wow what a treasure! You must be in your glory!

Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up! 

She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.

Here is the first way...





And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this. 





Thanks for looking,
Jeana


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> This story touches my heart! What a wonderful thing you have done for this family! Everything looks fabulous, but I have to say that the Rosetta bag really stands out! I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> Awwww That romper is so cute! I adore both sides of it, and the socks are a sweet added touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a treasure! You must be in your glory!
> 
> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana






love it! where did you get the polka dotted tank?


----------



## VBAndrea

Facebook folks ~ I really don't facebook so please keep posting your creations here.  I've heard of too many problems with FB accounts being hacked -- my sister even got a nice virus from one of her friends accounts that got hacked.


DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)





D~ I did notice your "there" but I type so fast sometimes that I'm sure I make plenty of oopsies as well.  What kills me more than their/they're/there is people who start sentences with me.  It's become commonplace among children.  My children go to a smaller private school and even some of their classmates will say "me and my friend went to the fabric store."  It's like nails on a chalkboard to me.  I always tell my children NEVER start a sentence with me.  It would be like saying "me went to the fabric store."  I've even heard newscasters start sentences with me so I think it's a losing battle and will just be an accepted norm.  If my grade school English teacher is still alive he's having a heart attack -- if he already dided from the heart attack, he's rolling in his grave!




jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dad, he gets a family mickey head tee.  He didn't want anything else, but I had comic strip mickey fabric, and found this easy toiletry bag pattern and did his monogram in disney font on the side, it's hard to see...doesn't show up the best.  Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their oldest child was a former student in my kindergarten classroom.  He's now going into 6th grade!  He also gets the family mickey head tee, then a few star wars disney tees (digitalbydesign)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest girl is going into 4th grade, she gets the family minnie head tank, then heather's disney girl on a tee with a matching twirl skirt, and a halter simply sweet with a belle twist (Kira's belle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for the youngest, she's entering kindergarten, and has the same as her big sis, except a rapunzel halter SS dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!


You are a fabulous best friend!  This was so thoughtful of you to do.  I can't imagine being away from young childrenfor so long.  I hope your friend is fully recovered and has a wonderful trip.  The stripwork skirts are by far my favorite -- I can picture the girls twirling in them right now!



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the reverse side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.


I adore the romper!  I love the flamingo and the colors are awesome. And the flip flop applique is adorable as well.  What a great gift!



SallySkelington said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.


Welcome!



belle41379 said:


> I have (another) question.    I'm almost finished with the items I'm doing for the new BG's, and am ready to make customs for our trip.  Problem is, I've never been in mid October.  Should I plan on dresses/shorts for the day and pants for night?


I would think October would still be pretty hot.  We went in early December and wore shorts more often than not and even went swimming a couple of days (could have swam all days except one that was too cold).  I would pack in layers, but plan on mainly shorts.



Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!


OMG!  I can't wait to see what you find next!  Any fabric hoarder would love to have that collection!  And I would like to inform that our Walmart has some fabrics on clearance for $1 yard -- not quite your grandmother's everyday price though!



JMD1979 said:


> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana


Adorable!  And I love the polka dot tank as well!


----------



## dianemom2

Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!



Lucky you!  I am sure that your grandmother would be very happy to know that her fabric was being put to good use.  I was young when my grandmother died but she had a similar stash of fabric.  I can remember her talking about going to someplace in NYC in the garment district to buy fabric for 10 cents and 25 cents a yard.  She used to make me and my sister and my cousin lots of dresses.  I am sure that your grandmother would be very happy to have a granddaughter who loved to sew, just like she did.  I can't wait to see what you find in her other boxes and in the mystery dresser!



JMD1979 said:


> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



That is so cute!  I love the little secret surprise way to wear the skirt!


----------



## DMGeurts

Colleen27 said:


> My girls love "mingos" (as DD2 calls them) too. That outfit is just precious!
> 
> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:



This is so awesome!  There's a lady at work that keeps bringing me bags and bags of fabric - I had to tell her to stop until my sewing room is done.  LOL  I don't have anywhere to put it all.    I am so happy that you are able to use up your Grandmother's fabric!  



JMD1979 said:


> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



THis is adorable!!    I love the polka-dotted top, and I just love the saying under the skirt - so true!    Cute!

D~


----------



## 3lilpirates

I'm sure there are, but anyway, adhesive is driving me crazy!!!!! I'm in the process of making 50 bridal shower invites and the glue dots I'm using are showing signs of sliding. I also just looked through a Disney scrapbook that I did and stuff is starting to come off! Does anyone have a recommendation for a good adhesive to use for my scrapbooking/ card making? I've tried many things over the years and haven't liked many of them either for ease of use or durability. For these card I'm using a heavy, textured cardstock to make layered flowers. Thanks for any help!


----------



## cogero

I use an ATG gun made by 3M. It is used for picture framing. It is acid free and holds everything down.
 I have even used it when wrapping presents.

My second favorite adhesive is anything by HELMAR.


----------



## JMD1979

MyDisneyTrio said:


> love it! where did you get the polka dotted tank?





VBAndrea said:


> 1Adorable!  And I love the polka dot tank as well!





dianemom2 said:


> That is so cute!  I love the little secret surprise way to wear the skirt!





DMGeurts said:


> THis is adorable!!    I love the polka-dotted top, and I just love the saying under the skirt - so true!    CuteD~



Thank you all so much! The Tank is from Old Navy. Isn't it adorable? I'm so mad at myself for not buying them out. LOL! I can't find them online either.  In fact I'm so upset I'm headed there now to stock up.



3lilpirates said:


> I'm sure there are, but anyway, adhesive is driving me crazy!!!!! I'm in the process of making 50 bridal shower invites and the glue dots I'm using are showing signs of sliding. I also just looked through a Disney scrapbook that I did and stuff is starting to come off! Does anyone have a recommendation for a good adhesive to use for my scrapbooking/ card making? I've tried many things over the years and haven't liked many of them either for ease of use or durability. For these card I'm using a heavy, textured cardstock to make layered flowers. Thanks for any help!


I'm probably not the best one to answer as I don't do a whole lot of scrap booking or card making, but when I do do paper projects I ALWAYS use the 3M Scotch Quick Dry Adhesive. I love it!



Well my DD woke up and was exited as can be. She couldn't wait to get  into it first thing this morning. I didn't complain though cause it gave me a chance for a mini photo session! 

Here she is my groggy eyed little model...









She can't wait to wear it to the store to go buy more tanks! 

Jeana


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Good grief -- they can't even put the templates in the magazine!  Thanks for letting me know -- I will at least stop looking for it.
> 
> 
> Bless your heart for the Ottobre pattern
> I've never done an Ottobre pattern before, but I've done a tut for another sunhat and figure it should be similar.  Also, I might be able to modify what I can print form the Marth Stewart pattern to make something work.  I also found this knit beret pattern which looks adorable and the pattern prints properly:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/49166470/The-Blue-Beret
> 
> but I couldn't find any knit fabric in the colors I wanted!!!  I may just cut up a t-shirt, though it wouldn't be as soft.



No problem, I love ottobre... but not the prices so free is great! I would think most tshirts that are upcycled would be really soft.  I upcycle a lot of tshirts. Sometimes for my kids PJs I will cut up an adult tshirt and make shorts or pants out of them....if I don't have one I'm willing to cut up I will go to the thrift store and buy one for 5o cents I try to stick to all cotton ones though....they seem to last longer.


----------



## mommy2mrb

3lilpirates said:


> I'm sure there are, but anyway, adhesive is driving me crazy!!!!! I'm in the process of making 50 bridal shower invites and the glue dots I'm using are showing signs of sliding. I also just looked through a Disney scrapbook that I did and stuff is starting to come off! Does anyone have a recommendation for a good adhesive to use for my scrapbooking/ card making? I've tried many things over the years and haven't liked many of them either for ease of use or durability. For these card I'm using a heavy, textured cardstock to make layered flowers. Thanks for any help!



I use the ATG gun also and tombo mono.....are you sure you are using "permanant" dots and adhesives....the "repositional" will slide later on!


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



I have to admit I'm the same way. I was an English major before switching to Nursing......and I'm OCD....so I notice......I was onced asked by a patient in the office if I was from England....because I spoke "proper"....I'm a USAF brat.....mostly the east coast....but not from England.


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



That is so beautiful. 



froggy33 said:


> Just finished up this Steps dress.  These are some of the most involved designs I've digitized, but I am really pleased with how they turned out!  Other than that the dress went together easy peasy - gotta love the simply sweet!



WOW that is just amazing.




Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at converting a pair of jeans with irreparable holes in the legs into something cute - DD2's Memorial Day parade outfit, inspired by the super-cute Minnie tee from Old Navy. Ignore the scraped-up face, DD had yet another mishap trying to keep up with her big brother & sister over the holiday weekend.



That came out great.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.



Nice and no appologies for Pippin being in the photo. She's part of the family.



NiniMorris said:


> Warning...I am on my way to install the nursery...wish me luck!  I'm hoping to get some great pictures.  I saw a sneak peak of the room, and they got it painted perfectly!  The furniture is there and it is only waiting on my handiwork to complete...
> 
> This little guy is going to be surrounded by so much love!  Even his older brother (all of 4 years old) helped to paint and 'place' the furniture.  And his two older sisters picked the colors of the room.
> 
> Now, we are off to throw a 'put together the nursery ' party and lunch.  (two moms and 6 kids)
> 
> Nini



Can't wait to see what you post.



mphalens said:


> Does anyone want to be my friend on Facebook? I see people mention it every once in a while and always mean to ask...
> I'm www.Facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern



Sent a request.



micki1881 said:


> Thank You everyone for the responses to my hooping t shirt problem. I was able to successfully applique a tank top yesterday so that boosted my spirits. I just need to continue to fiddle around with my machine and the t shirts, till I find my stride.



Don't forget to post pictures



jas0202 said:


> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.



How sweet of you to do that. I see you did the Motif around the tshirt. Were you the one that asked Heather on FB how to do it? Because it came out really nice and all lined up perfectly.



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



 You are too funny. That is one of my pet peeves to but I didn't even notice it.  My boss is always getting on us for spelling names wrong and in our meeting yesterday I wanted to point out he spelled training wrong... but I was good and kept my mouth shut



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:



What a great gift. She is going to love it.



mphalens said:


> I just wanted to say  to all the new faces   I think  for bringing all of these fabulous people into my life ...
> 
> I'm still pretty new here myself and I can honestly say if it wasn't for this wonderful group, I'd still be wishing I could make the stuff I've been making lately   This is a fantastic group of supportive people!!!!!



 Totally agree.  I remember seeing this thread a few years ago and always wanted to do some customs but did know how to even start. If it wasn't for this thread I would have never even knew how to applique.




Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!



WOW what a great find and your grandmother would be so happy that her fabric will get some good use.



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



That is adorable. I love the peekabo part.



3lilpirates said:


> I'm sure there are, but anyway, adhesive is driving me crazy!!!!! I'm in the process of making 50 bridal shower invites and the glue dots I'm using are showing signs of sliding. I also just looked through a Disney scrapbook that I did and stuff is starting to come off! Does anyone have a recommendation for a good adhesive to use for my scrapbooking/ card making? I've tried many things over the years and haven't liked many of them either for ease of use or durability. For these card I'm using a heavy, textured cardstock to make layered flowers. Thanks for any help!



I have used the Xyron sticker maker. You put the picture in and then crank it out and it has a sticker to the back.
http://www.acmoore.com/p-54415-xyron-500-sticker-machine-5x18-permanent.aspx


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



Me too!  My kids call me the grammar nazi because I will correct some of their texts or facebook posts.  My sister just gave me a magnet that lists "Grammar Pet Peeves!"


----------



## WyomingMomof6

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share the one thing I have managed to sew in the last few months.  Its from the Girl's World book and it turned out so cute!  DD loves it and I would definitely make it again.  The picture really doesn't do it justice.



Very cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!  DH got a rare weekend off and requested a short stay at the Beach Club. Who was I to say no?! lol
> 
> Rebecca asked for something Toy Story, and I managed to get this done at the last minute. She can wear it on the cruise too.  It's a Simply Sweet with a tiers skirt to make it twirl well.  We recieved tons of compliments yesterday, even from other kids who kept shouting "it's Jessie!".  I love th SS pattern, this went together in just over 2, uninterrupted because everyone was asleep, hours.



Love it!  The red trim is so perfect!



cogero said:


> I love the seersucker outfits and the jessie outfit is just too too cute.
> 
> I actually have something to share. This is a quick shirt I made DD for International Day she wanted something blue and saw this in my stash. It is pre-shirred so I just needed to sew a straight seam and add the ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 machines on the table we made. The table sits on 2 expedit shelves from IKEA I am going to put some of my fabric and projects in progress on the bookshelf and todays project is to clean the wall.There were bookcases across there for years.



Cute shirt!  Are the new tables working out well?


----------



## cogero

Shannon I haven't sewn since I set it up. I did a couple straight lines on the Duetta to try it out and wound some bobbins which this machine makes a dream.

My plan is to  do some work tonite


----------



## belle41379

JMD1979 said:


> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



Too cute!  I'll be working on a Cars set for my DD too. 



Colleen27 said:


> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!



WOW!  Not only is that an amazing find, the sentimental value is priceless. 


Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...

The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:




Close-Up of Snow White:


----------



## Meshell2002

belle41379 said:


> Too cute!  I'll be working on a Cars set for my DD too.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Not only is that an amazing find, the sentimental value is priceless.
> 
> 
> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:



LOVE the 3D bow it looks great


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> This story touches my heart! What a wonderful thing you have done for this family! Everything looks fabulous, but I have to say that the Rosetta bag really stands out! I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> Awwww That romper is so cute! I adore both sides of it, and the socks are a sweet added touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a treasure! You must be in your glory!
> 
> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



I absolutely love the Cars skirt!!  your daughter is so lucky!! The added touch of writing on the skirt is so creative and unique!! Love it!


----------



## jas0202

Thanks for all of the compliments, guys!  I love the rosetta too...its my favorite.    They got their box yesterday and opened with me on the speaker phone and the reaction was priceless!  The girls tried everything on instantly and were twirling in the living room and the boy thought the star wars stuff was so cool.  Made my WEEK just to hear how happy they were!



miprender said:


> How sweet of you to do that. I see you did the Motif around the tshirt. Were you the one that asked Heather on FB how to do it? Because it came out really nice and all lined up perfectly.



Ha ha!  Yes, that was me.    I ended up doing just what she suggested, and used the 4x4 designs and did it in three separate hoopings.  Nice of you to say it lined up perfectly, because the right side (as you look at it in the picture) is too close to the neck seam for my liking.  She of course didn't notice, but it bugs the heck out of me!


----------



## kha100399

Hello ladies! I love to look at all of your creations for inspiration although I'm mostly a lurker. can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for a snow white simply sweet? I found them for sleeping beauty, cinderella, and belle.

thank you for any help!


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.











Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)

Here is a picture with good colours:






and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.






He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.


----------



## SallyfromDE

SallySkelington said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sorta kinda new to the boards, I've seen little disboutiquers icons in sigs a lot. I'm so excited that I finally discovered who you guys are. I would love to take part, I love creating costumes and such. Unfortunately I'm saving up for a cruise as well as my own sewing machine, I probably won't get a hold of one until I get into the costume shop. But I would still love to participate in anyway I can.



Welcome! What type of machine are you saving for? And we love pictures if you have any of your costume shots.


----------



## mphalens

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!

And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!

There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!

I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*

They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ... 

Here's what I got:

BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):





Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):





Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:





Close ups:









So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here... 
Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:





Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:





And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):




Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have


----------



## Granna4679

OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )






I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.





And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:





Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.



I love the bag and the shirt, and especially the school fabric, hadn't seen that one before.



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



WOW, great fabric finds.... jealous!! Although I REALLY don't need any more fabric, lol!



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



Love the quilt, great job!!


----------



## VBAndrea

belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:


That turned out beautiful!  Bridget will love it -- I LOVE it!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.


Great totes -- the teachers should love them.  My tutor still raves about the one I gave her for Teacher Appreciation Day.  And I love the shirt you did for ds!



mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have


I can't comment on the book b/c I've never seen it, but OMG on your fabric finds!!!!!!  You have some seriously hard to find items!!!!!  Where is Cranston?  Is it near Charlotte?  It's a six hour drive for me to Charlotte but may be worth it one of these days!  ETA:  Oh crap -- I remember you are in RI for a bit.  I know wher Cranston is.  That's a much longer drive for me, but if I ever need to go check on our house up there I must stock up on fabric!


Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.


Absolutely fabulous and I happen to love the coordinating burp cloth -- I think it's an extra special touch!


----------



## Fruto76

Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!


Amazing! I cannot wait to see what you do with it all. 



JMD1979 said:


> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana


Super job. Love the peek a boo! And she's a doll!  I have a Cars skirt for my DD in the works as well! 



belle41379 said:


> Too cute!  I'll be working on a Cars set for my DD too.
> 
> WOW!  Not only is that an amazing find, the sentimental value is priceless.
> 
> 
> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:


Beautiful job! I love the colors you chose and the ribbon bow!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.


LOVE LOVE LOVE the school fabric! The purses look great and your DS shirt is fabulous! 



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have


Can you say J E A L O U S????? I haven't seen half of that fabric! I am drooling over here! You're so lucky! 



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.


 This is a beautiful gift. Your cousin is a very lucky Mommy to be!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

JMD1979 said:


> Thank you all so much! The Tank is from Old Navy. Isn't it adorable? I'm so mad at myself for not buying them out. LOL! I can't find them online either.  In fact I'm so upset I'm headed there now to stock up.
> 
> Well my DD woke up and was exited as can be. She couldn't wait to get  into it first thing this morning. I didn't complain though cause it gave me a chance for a mini photo session!
> 
> Here she is my groggy eyed little model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't wait to wear it to the store to go buy more tanks!
> 
> Jeana



I love it!!  I chose that same cars fabric for bowling shirts for my boys and I've been trying to figure out something coordinating to make for my little girl too!  CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  I might have to CASE this!



mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



OOOOoooooo!!  I'm very envious of your finds!!  I can't wait to see all the fabulous things you make with it!



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



ADORABLE!!


----------



## Dustykins

Such great stuff, way too much to quote!!

Okay girlies, I need a little help.  I *swear* I saw someone post a Vida made with the Thomas Kinkade Snow White panel, (like the big Snow White square was the apron part) but I can't find it anywhere.  I was actually by-passing the fabric department at Wal-mart (such restraint) and there on the endcap was a display of most of the princess fabrics from the Thomas Kinkade Disney line (Cinderella, Snow White, Tiana) plus some of the Bambi set including a bunch of the coordinates like the gate scroll, leaves and stars in a bunch of colors).  I bought a bunch!   So....I *need* to find that Snow White dress so I can see how it was done!  Anyone know where it was?


----------



## belle41379

DMGeurts said:


> We've been twice in October (never been at another time) and both times we had very hot days and one day it was very cold (sweatshirt/pants day)... most days were mild with capris and tshirts.  I think our one very cold day was not the norm for that time of year - and we certainly were not prepared... but I would have those things with just in case you need them once.  Honestly, it's a very nice time of the year to go.    I think your plan for mostly dresses and shorts is a good one... maybe sneak in a pair of easy fit capris or something if you can???
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!    It's nice to see so many new faces lately.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the tip.  . That's what I was thinking.  

I have a machine embroidery question.  I am going to be able to use my Aunts machine to do some embroidery this summer!!  Once I find out what kind of machine she has, how would I go about getting some designs off Etsy? Could I do that and somehow take them on a thumb drive to her house (she is 18 hours away)? can you recommend some good ones to check into?  PM me if you need to.


Love the school bags, turtle baby items and the fantastic fabric/pattern finds!!


----------



## Jaylin

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



Oh my Gosh!!!!!  You hit the Mother LOAD!!!!  I've never seen half of that stuff before, I love it!  I'm a fabric *****, I would be in so much trouble if I lived near you!  I keep telling myself that I'm not going to buy any more fabric until I use what I've got!  HA HA!  Never works!  

Oh, and I've given up on the carsear recover........wayyyyyy too much work for what it's worth.  Some things are just not worth the time ya know!


----------



## RMAMom

Hi all, I just spent the last hour or so quoting all of your kind remarks to me over the weekend and while trying to edit I erased half of it 
I do appreciate your kind words, it's very hard to be away from my babies and I plan to spend the next 80 something days sewing for our trip.  

I love the cars outfit that was posted and the quilts and tote bags and especially the fabric finds! What fun to have a new stash of fabric!!


----------



## mphalens

Going to come back later from the laptop and do some major quoting, but I have a question....

Question:

What would be an easy to sew pattern that would be "rock star" for a very small almost three year old girl?
Amber is doing a rock star party for Savannah (Finn's girlfriend) and can't find anything.... I was thinking of making something to surprise her... But I'd have to do it in the next couple of days....


----------



## ireland_nicole

OMG I think I need an intervention- I can't believe what I just did...

so I went to my local quilt store to see if they had any idea when their grinch fabric might be coming in, and lo and behold there it was on the counter having just been delivered. (cue angels singing)- did I mention we'll be at Uni for Grinchmas?  Anyhoo, I ran home to design something and as I was looking at my patterns thought, must have ruffles... and came upon the nie nie skirt which I haven't made yet- perfect!  Then, I thought; corset top with deco'd front- yes, this could work.  Laid out all the fabrics on the cutting counter, and then started telling her how much I needed of each... about 3/4 of the way through I realized this outfit was going to take about 8 yards of really expensive quilters cotton

I can't believe it, I just spent over $80 on fabric for an outfit that my dd was planning to wear once (I can barely breathe, even though My mom actually bought the fabric for DD).  I made her a silk dupoini dress last easter and spent less than $40... fwiw, DD will now be wearing it on multiple occasions, and I'm making 1 size up so she'll get at least a year or two more out of it, but holy toledo-

Has anyone else ever done something this insane?  Or do I need professional help?


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



WOW what an AWESOME find!! Incredibles!!! Handy MAnny ( I NEED some of that for Tim), Mickey, Tangled!!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!! Cant wait to see what you make!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jas0202 said:


> Popping in with some photos of what I made for my best friend's trip to Disneyworld next month.  She had massive heart surgery and was away from her kids in ICU for a month, and is finally healthy.  She promised her kids that when she got healthy that they would go to Disney.  This has been a long road and I wanted to make a few things to make their trip extra special.
> 
> These are for the mom...family minnie head (Heather's) tank, medium rosetta bag, and a tank with heather's princess motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so much fun for me, and I just can't wait to see them in all of the clothes.  I shipped it last week and heard that the box came to them today, they are waiting for their dad to come home to open it!


I had to shorten my quote because of too many pics, but I really love what you made, and know they will appreciate it soo much- and especially the love that went into them!


dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found the cute little socks that match the material when I was at Joanns this morning buying what I needed for the new BG.  The BG items are next on my to do list.


So cute!  Great find with the matching socks!


Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!


Cant wait to see what you make!


JMD1979 said:


> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana


LOVE THIS!


belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:


Awesome job!


tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww299/tricialeew22/th_IMG_7208.jpg[/IMG
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.[/QUOTE]
> Love everything!  The shirt is fab, my son would love that!
> [quote="mphalens, post: 41392429"]I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and [B][COLOR="Blue"]IT IS AMAZING!!!![/COLOR][/B]
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> [IMG]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/th_DSC_1003.jpg
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:


Color me seriously jealous!  I've been trying to get a hold of that pink disney christmas fabric for over a year!


Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )


Absolutely stunning!  It's gorgeous!


I had to stop going back, but I also love the rapunzel, the patchwork jean skirt, the jessie dress, the dress from sewing kids love, and everything else- it really is all amazing!


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:



OMG I am so jealous of your finds.  I have been looking for some of those Mickey prints for Bryce.  Everything I find is too babyish for him.  If you go back I would love to place an order   You found some awesome prints


----------



## Disney Yooper

belle41379 said:


> Too cute!  I'll be working on a Cars set for my DD too.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Not only is that an amazing find, the sentimental value is priceless.
> 
> 
> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:



This is awesome!  I love the colors.  This thread will eventually have me convinced that I can even try my hand at applique.


----------



## Dustykins

mphalens said:


> Going to come back later from the laptop and do some major quoting, but I have a question....
> 
> Question:
> 
> What would be an easy to sew pattern that would be "rock star" for a very small almost three year old girl?
> Amber is doing a rock star party for Savannah (Finn's girlfriend) and can't find anything.... I was thinking of making something to surprise her... But I'd have to do it in the next couple of days....



I'd do a hot pink and black tutu, hot pink capri leggings and a black or white t-shirt with a rhinestone applique - maybe a guitar?  tutu's don't even require a sewing machine!


----------



## mphalens

Okay - here's part one of my quotes ... my attempt to catch up ...
Part two is going to have to wait a bit, because I was halfway through with this part when I was asked if I "have a minute" ...   I can't seem to sit for more than two minutes at a time before someone needs something this week...



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought instructions for the rosetta bag a couple of weeks ago.  I have a bunch of other projects in line before I start on it but I am looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Today I finished two shirts for a customer and another romper for dd's teacher.  This same teacher had my older daughter last year and was WONDERFUL to her.  Gave her lots of extra time and attention which helped her move ahead to an advanced math class.  My older daughter's favorite animal is the flamingo, so I made a flamingo romper for the teacher's baby.  Here are a few pictures:



LOVE this romper!!!  I might have to invest in that pattern after we get back from Disney ... it's so cute and I can see how it makes adorable baby gifts!!!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> check  I found some a few weeks ago....good luck!
> 
> ~Jennifer



I see you're in ATL ... which Walmart?  I might have to send a friend on an excursion for me ... the Walmart at home AND the one close to here in RI don't have it ...



JMD1979 said:


> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana
> 
> Thank you all so much! The Tank is from Old Navy. Isn't it adorable? I'm so mad at myself for not buying them out. LOL! I can't find them online either. In fact I'm so upset I'm headed there now to stock up.
> 
> Well my DD woke up and was exited as can be. She couldn't wait to get  into it first thing this morning. I didn't complain though cause it gave me a chance for a mini photo session!
> 
> Here she is my groggy eyed little model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't wait to wear it to the store to go buy more tanks!
> 
> Jeana



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!  Love the "hidden message" ... and your DD wearing it - LOVE the attitude!!!!  She's adorable!!!!!!



belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:



Your SECOND attempt at applique???  
The blanket is BEAUTIFUL!  and I seriously bow down that it's your second attempt ... my second attempt at applique was WORSE than my first ... 



jas0202 said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments, guys!  I love the rosetta too...its my favorite.   They got their box yesterday and opened with me on the speaker phone and the reaction was priceless!  The girls tried everything on instantly and were twirling in the living room and the boy thought the star wars stuff was so cool.  Made my WEEK just to hear how happy they were!



It just makes your heart happy, doesn't it?  You are a wonderful friend to do that for them ... everything was just wonderful and I'm sure it just lifted them all up to know they have such a special friend ... 



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.



Love those bags!!!  Where did you find the pattern?  Easy? Difficult?  Great fabric choices!!!   I would have loved to get a bag like that when I was teaching!!!

I love the shirt too!  Do Ottobre patterns like that require a serger?  That's a really cool pattern!



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



I keep checking in from my iPad and although I've figured out HOW to multi-quote, it's not the easiest thing to do ... and then my kids won't leave me alone long enough to get on the laptop and quote and comment ... so I find myself struggling to keep up....

I just had to tell you how awesome that quilt and the accessories are!!!  I don't dare let my little one see it, because he'd be ALL OVER a quilt like that!!!!  Fabulous job!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaylin

WENDY ........how are you liking your serger?  I finally broke down and ordered one from amazon today.....was it easy to figure out?  What kinda thread should I get?  I want to have the thread before it gets her.  I'm hoping it'll cut down on some hemming time.


----------



## PurpleEars

Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!



That's a lot of fabric! I am sure your grandmother would be very happy if she knew her treasures would be worn by her great-grandchildren.



JMD1979 said:


> Well my DD woke up and was exited as can be. She couldn't wait to get  into it first thing this morning. I didn't complain though cause it gave me a chance for a mini photo session!
> 
> Here she is my groggy eyed little model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't wait to wear it to the store to go buy more tanks!
> 
> Jeana



That is a very cute outfit. You did a great job with it.



belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:



That looks awesome. You did a great job with it. I am sure the family will really appreciate this special gift!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.



The totes look great. The shirt is awesome - it's great to hear that he played a role in designing it too!



mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



That's some amazing find on the fabric! I do not have the book so I can't provide any comments.



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



That is a beautiful quilt and the matching burp cloth! The turtle is very cute!



belle41379 said:


> I have a machine embroidery question.  I am going to be able to use my Aunts machine to do some embroidery this summer!!  Once I find out what kind of machine she has, how would I go about getting some designs off Etsy? Could I do that and somehow take them on a thumb drive to her house (she is 18 hours away)? can you recommend some good ones to check into?  PM me if you need to.



Before you buy any designs, you should find out if the machine is new enough to have a USB port. The older machines do not have one so a thumb drive would not do you any good! My Brother 270D only had a card slot that took these silly memory cards. The Brother ULT series took floppy disks (thankfully the 3.5" version). Just a small warning if this is an older machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

Jaylin said:


> WENDY ........how are you liking your serger?  I finally broke down and ordered one from amazon today.....was it easy to figure out?  What kinda thread should I get?  I want to have the thread before it gets her.  I'm hoping it'll cut down on some hemming time.



Which machine did you order?

If you got the Brother 1034d - it's a great machine, and quite easy to figure out if you watch the cdrom that comes with it and read the manual.  Plus there are tons of tutorials on youtube - just search for the model # and they all come up!

Congrats on your new machine!  

D~


----------



## Jaylin

DMGeurts said:


> Which machine did you order?
> 
> If you got the Brother 1034d - it's a great machine, and quite easy to figure out if you watch the cdrom that comes with it and read the manual.  Plus there are tons of tutorials on youtube - just search for the model # and they all come up!
> 
> Congrats on your new machine!
> 
> D~



yup, got the 1034D.  Great price on Amazon and knowing them, it'll be here tomorrow!  I debated so long on whether to just get the cheap one, or save up for a while and get one of the more expensive ones.  I finally realized that all I really want it to do is finish my seams and a rolled hem so I don't have to sew all those ruffled hems on my sewing machine.  So as long as I can get it to do those 2 things, I'll be thrilled!


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... quote part two:  Be sure to read the BOLDED part ... I might be going back to that store ... 



ellenbenny said:


> WOW, great fabric finds.... jealous!! Although I REALLY don't need any more fabric, lol!!



I probably didn't NEED any more fabric either - especially since I have YARDS of fabric waiting for me upstairs that I'm supposed to be making pants, etc. with ... but I had been SEARCHING for some of these ... couldn't just leave them there!!!



VBAndrea said:


> I can't comment on the book b/c I've never seen it, but OMG on your fabric finds!!!!!!  You have some seriously hard to find items!!!!!  Where is Cranston?  Is it near Charlotte?  It's a six hour drive for me to Charlotte but may be worth it one of these days!  ETA:  Oh crap -- I remember you are in RI for a bit.  I know wher Cranston is.  That's a much longer drive for me, but if I ever need to go check on our house up there I must stock up on fabric!



Only 6 hours to Charlotte???  We should do a fabric excursion together sometime ... the second half of my pictures were purchased in Charlotte ... about half of the princess ones were too ... 



Fruto76 said:


> Can you say J E A L O U S????? I haven't seen half of that fabric! I am drooling over here! You're so lucky!



I'm always drooling over everyone's fabrics!!!  I think the funniest part of the day was when I showed my 6 year old the Star Wars fabrics ... he FLIPPED out ... "Can we buy all of it?  How much do they have?  I think you need at least 10 yards ... it is YARDS, isn't it?!?!?!"   The lady working in the store about died 



Diz-Mommy said:


> OOOOoooooo!!  I'm very envious of your finds!!  I can't wait to see all the fabulous things you make with it!



Yeah... now to figure out what all I'm going to make with it 




billwendy said:


> WOW what an AWESOME find!! Incredibles!!! Handy MAnny ( I NEED some of that for Tim), Mickey, Tangled!!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!! Cant wait to see what you make!!!



Incredibles - yeah, BFF was super excited when i called to tell her I'd found that!  They do (which actually, one of you fabulous ladies made for them!!!) Incredibles shirts every trip and the kids had outgrown their BigGive bottoms a while ago ... I bought her 3 yards ...
Handy Manny I actually got from Hancock Fabric in Charlotte ... and last I looked they had it online at www.hancockfabrics.com... I looked tonight and they only have Handy Manny on a motorcycle (and it's listed as Handyman).
Both Tangled prints (one is flannel) came from Joann's.  I was thrilled to find that pink Mickey fabric!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Color me seriously jealous!  I've been trying to get a hold of that pink disney christmas fabric for over a year!



The pink Disney fabric was one I'd been looking for ... she had quite a bit more (I only bought 1/4 yard of that because I'm using it for "decoupaging" on some pants) ... it was only $4.99 a yard ... 



mkwj said:


> OMG I am so jealous of your finds.  I have been looking for some of those Mickey prints for Bryce.  Everything I find is too babyish for him.  If you go back I would love to place an order   You found some awesome prints



*Whatcha need???  I might go back tomorrow  Hey, my mom offered to watch the boys so I could go alone   I just might take her up on it *



PurpleEars said:


> That's some amazing find on the fabric! I do not have the book so I can't provide any comments.



Thanks! 



Jaylin said:


> Oh my Gosh!!!!!  You hit the Mother LOAD!!!!  I've never seen half of that stuff before, I love it!  I'm a fabric *****, I would be in so much trouble if I lived near you!  I keep telling myself that I'm not going to buy any more fabric until I use what I've got!  HA HA!  Never works!
> 
> Oh, and I've given up on the carsear recover........wayyyyyy too much work for what it's worth.  Some things are just not worth the time ya know!



Yeah, that's my problem - I keep buying buying buying but I'm not keeping up with the sewing sewing sewing ... you know what I was SUPPOSED to buy today?  Black.  Solid black.  Or two fabrics to make myself a Meghan dress from Sis Boom ... Did I buy ANYTHING to make myself a dress?  Nope.  I did buy enough of the Alice print to do a skirt I think ... depending on what I make for the boys with it ... 

Glad you gave up the carseat cover ... I always feel the need to share my experience with it (and I wasn't the one sewing!) ... I always have to remember to balance the time and money ... and that is NOT one of the things it's cheaper to make than buy!



Dustykins said:


> I was actually by-passing the fabric department at Wal-mart (such restraint) and there on the endcap was a display of most of the princess fabrics from the Thomas Kinkade Disney line (Cinderella, Snow White, Tiana) plus some of the Bambi set including a bunch of the coordinates like the gate scroll, leaves and stars in a bunch of colors).



Um ... Thomas Kinkade made Cinderella and others???  I knew about Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White ... didn't know there's a Cinderella line!!!!  Who else is there that I missed out on ?????  And where do you live?  Which  would this be???


----------



## billwendy

Jaylin said:


> WENDY ........how are you liking your serger?  I finally broke down and ordered one from amazon today.....was it easy to figure out?  What kinda thread should I get?  I want to have the thread before it gets her.  I'm hoping it'll cut down on some hemming time.



I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!

I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!

















Tangled outfit without Zoey!!





My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Okay ... quote part two:  Be sure to read the BOLDED part ... I might be going back to that store ...
> 
> 
> Only 6 hours to Charlotte???  We should do a fabric excursion together sometime ... the second half of my pictures were purchased in Charlotte ... about half of the princess ones were too ...
> 
> Which store did you find the princess material at.  I have been to Hobby Lobby and Hancock on Independence.  Not much selection at either.
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatcha need???  I might go back tomorrow  Hey, my mom offered to watch the boys so I could go alone   I just might take her up on it *
> 
> that would be awesome.  I sent you a pm


----------



## kha100399

mphalens said:


> Okay ... quote part two:  Be sure to read the BOLDED part ... I might be going back to that store ...
> 
> 
> 
> I probably didn't NEED any more fabric either - especially since I have YARDS of fabric waiting for me upstairs that I'm supposed to be making pants, etc. with ... but I had been SEARCHING for some of these ... couldn't just leave them there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 hours to Charlotte???  We should do a fabric excursion together sometime ... the second half of my pictures were purchased in Charlotte ... about half of the princess ones were too ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always drooling over everyone's fabrics!!!  I think the funniest part of the day was when I showed my 6 year old the Star Wars fabrics ... he FLIPPED out ... "Can we buy all of it?  How much do they have?  I think you need at least 10 yards ... it is YARDS, isn't it?!?!?!"   The lady working in the store about died
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... now to figure out what all I'm going to make with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles - yeah, BFF was super excited when i called to tell her I'd found that!  They do (which actually, one of you fabulous ladies made for them!!!) Incredibles shirts every trip and the kids had outgrown their BigGive bottoms a while ago ... I bought her 3 yards ...
> Handy Manny I actually got from Hancock Fabric in Charlotte ... and last I looked they had it online at www.hancockfabrics.com... I looked tonight and they only have Handy Manny on a motorcycle (and it's listed as Handyman).
> Both Tangled prints (one is flannel) came from Joann's.  I was thrilled to find that pink Mickey fabric!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pink Disney fabric was one I'd been looking for ... she had quite a bit more (I only bought 1/4 yard of that because I'm using it for "decoupaging" on some pants) ... it was only $4.99 a yard ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatcha need???  I might go back tomorrow  Hey, my mom offered to watch the boys so I could go alone   I just might take her up on it *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my problem - I keep buying buying buying but I'm not keeping up with the sewing sewing sewing ... you know what I was SUPPOSED to buy today?  Black.  Solid black.  Or two fabrics to make myself a Meghan dress from Sis Boom ... Did I buy ANYTHING to make myself a dress?  Nope.  I did buy enough of the Alice print to do a skirt I think ... depending on what I make for the boys with it ...
> 
> Glad you gave up the carseat cover ... I always feel the need to share my experience with it (and I wasn't the one sewing!) ... I always have to remember to balance the time and money ... and that is NOT one of the things it's cheaper to make than buy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... Thomas Kinkade made Cinderella and others???  I knew about Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White ... didn't know there's a Cinderella line!!!!  Who else is there that I missed out on ?????  And where do you live?  Which  would this be???



Marianne! If you go back tomorrow I would love for you to pick some stuff up for me. When are you coming back home? THANKS!


----------



## mphalens

kha100399 said:


> Marianne! If you go back tomorrow I would love for you to pick some stuff up for me. When are you coming back home? THANKS!



Hey!  Whatcha need???  I'll be back in Charlotte July 6th ...


----------



## mphalens

okay ... I had to share this fabric ... they had it at the store today (and I didn't buy any, because, let's face it, I have boys and they're NOT going to wear princess fabric  ) ... I'd never ever seen it before ... If I made dresses for little girls, I'd be all over it ...


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... quote part two:  Be sure to read the BOLDED part ... I might be going back to that store ...
> 
> 
> Only 6 hours to Charlotte???  We should do a fabric excursion together sometime ... the second half of my pictures were purchased in Charlotte ... about half of the princess ones were too ...
> 
> Which store did you find the princess material at.  I have been to Hobby Lobby and Hancock on Independence.  Not much selection at either.
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatcha need???  I might go back tomorrow  Hey, my mom offered to watch the boys so I could go alone   I just might take her up on it *
> 
> that would be awesome.  I sent you a pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... I just saw the Princess Fabric Question!  Sorry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White I bought at Walmart in Belmont... it was in the Clearance Section (under the cutting table)
> Pink Cinderella I bought at Hobby Lobby in Rock Hill
> Blue "multi-princess" I can't remember where I bought it ... Mary Jo's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock on South Blvd. or Walmart in Belmont
> 
> Both Tangled materials, Princess & the Frog and Purple "multi-princess" I just bought here at Joann's in Warwick, RI ... the pink Tangled and the Purple Multi that are in the far-most right hand row are both flannels ...
> 
> Does that help???
Click to expand...


----------



## mkwj

OMG  that s one of the princess materials I have been looking for.  Yes get that one.  3 yards


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> OMG  that s one of the princess materials I have been looking for.  Yes get that one.  3 yards



The "Big Princesses" one?  You got it!


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



I love everything!  I've seen that ruffly skirt fabric before - and I love what you did with it!  Super cute!



Jaylin said:


> yup, got the 1034D.  Great price on Amazon and knowing them, it'll be here tomorrow!  I debated so long on whether to just get the cheap one, or save up for a while and get one of the more expensive ones.  I finally realized that all I really want it to do is finish my seams and a rolled hem so I don't have to sew all those ruffled hems on my sewing machine.  So as long as I can get it to do those 2 things, I'll be thrilled!



You'll be able to do those two things easily!  Just follow the instructions in the book to a T, and it will be fine.

When my serger was delivered, believe it or not, I took out the Sharpie and I made notes on it.  First, I made needle lines on the presser foot - so I could line the fabric up with the needles easier.  This serger must be threaded in a certain order (that is very important), so, on the top thread guides, I put a 1, 2, 3 & 4 so I knew what order they went in, and wouldn't have to look it up every single time.  I highly recommend doing this.  I keep the book handy - there is so much information in it.

Believe it or not, the serger will be ready right out of the box - you'll just have to plug it in.  The first time I threaded it, I tied my new thread to the old and just pulled it through.  Beware though - the spools that it comes with, there isn't much on them, so you'll be able to sew a couple of lines with the different colors - but watch your thread levels, because if you run out, you won't be able to tie off to rethread it - if that's what you plan to do.

Also, I spent the days before it was delivered watching you tube videos on it... by the time it got here - I was really comfortable with how it worked and what needed to be done.  Keeping in mind - I have never once touched a serger in my life, nor did I had a clue how to use one or what all the parts were until I purchased the thing.  Honestly, if I can do it - I think anyone can.    Good luck!!!  IF you have any questions, feel free to ask - but honestly, you got a great starter serger and you can always upgrade later.  



mphalens said:


> okay ... I had to share this fabric ... they had it at the store today (and I didn't buy any, because, let's face it, I have boys and they're NOT going to wear princess fabric  ) ... I'd never ever seen it before ... If I made dresses for little girls, I'd be all over it ...



Oh wow... I love this!!!  If anyone is still going and would like to get me 3 yards - that would be great!  I have to work this morning - but I can paypal you this afternoon!  

Also, I've been looking high and low for the Mickey comic strip fabric... and I can't find it anywhere locally - does anyone have an online source?

I know I missed quoting the many fabulous things that were posted yesterday...  the turtle quilt was amazing...  I hope to get back to quote those items, but if I don't... I truly love them all!!!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Wendy I love the ruffly skirts!! I think I saw a remnant of that fabric at Joanns and almost picked it up, but didn't really know what I would do with it and I DON"T NEED more fabric!  Anyway I love how they turned out and now if I see it again I may just have to pick some up.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> II did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!


I love the ruffle fabric skirts and they will look fabulous paired with the leggings.  My dd won't wear a skirt without shorts or leggings underneath.  I put leggings under all her dresses as well (or shorts if it's summer).  I don't need her or someone else exposing her undies!  The shirts you paired the skirts with and the color coordination is perfect.  I have seen someone use that fabric to make leggings as well, so I do have a site for that fabric bookmarked, but of course have yet to get any.  I have way too many projects on my plate right now that I can't get done.  I have a couple hectic weeks here and then the kids are out of school.  Hopefully with the kids home I can get more sewing done.  It is killing me not having the time, but sadly I have a few other priorities I must take care of.  I have fabric bought for BGs and can't even get started and I have all my fabric lined up for 20 GKTW pillows and have yet to start those as well.

And I LOVE  the batik fabric -- that is gorgeous!  

So sweet that Tim is "designing" outfits for the girls now!

Good luck to your step brother.  I had a very good friend who adopted from China and it was a wonderful experience for them (sad thing is my frined died of cancer right after the dd turned five).  I know a few of friends through her as wel and everyone seems to have great success with the adoption process there as well and everyone I know has been blessed with lovely little girls.  One family I know adopted two children at different times and the sisters couldn't have looked more different.  It was so cute because one was tall and robust and the other was the most petite thing you had ever seen.  Both were dolls!  I hope everything goes great for your family   Does this mean you will have a new little one to sew for???


----------



## Dustykins

mphalens said:


> Um ... Thomas Kinkade made Cinderella and others???  I knew about Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White ... didn't know there's a Cinderella line!!!!  Who else is there that I missed out on ?????  And where do you live?  Which  would this be???



I think the full list is Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White, Cinderella, Pinocchio and Princess and the Frog and they had some of all of them except Peter Pan and Pinocchio (but they had those both before - I think they might still have the Pinocchio panels and they have some of both in flannel).  I live in central IL and this is the Washington, IL Wal-mart.

ETA:  Silly, that pink Cinderella fabric you posted yesterday *is* part of the Thomas Kinkade collection!


----------



## mphalens

Dustykins said:


> I think the full list is Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White, Cinderella, Pinocchio and Princess and the Frog and they had some of all of them except Peter Pan and Pinocchio (but they had those both before - I think they might still have the Pinocchio panels and they have some of both in flannel).  I live in central IL and this is the Washington, IL Wal-mart.
> 
> ETA:  Silly, that pink Cinderella fabric you posted yesterday *is* part of the Thomas Kinkade collection!



  See, shows you what I know!!!  

I knew about Peter Pan, Bambi, Snow White, Pinocchio ... Didn't know about Cinderella & Princess and the Frog ... I don't pay as much attention to the princesses with my two ruffians!


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> OMG I think I need an intervention- I can't believe what I just did...
> 
> so I went to my local quilt store to see if they had any idea when their grinch fabric might be coming in, and lo and behold there it was on the counter having just been delivered. (cue angels singing)- did I mention we'll be at Uni for Grinchmas?  Anyhoo, I ran home to design something and as I was looking at my patterns thought, must have ruffles... and came upon the nie nie skirt which I haven't made yet- perfect!  Then, I thought; corset top with deco'd front- yes, this could work.  Laid out all the fabrics on the cutting counter, and then started telling her how much I needed of each... about 3/4 of the way through I realized this outfit was going to take about 8 yards of really expensive quilters cotton
> 
> I can't believe it, I just spent over $80 on fabric for an outfit that my dd was planning to wear once (I can barely breathe, even though My mom actually bought the fabric for DD).  I made her a silk dupoini dress last easter and spent less than $40... fwiw, DD will now be wearing it on multiple occasions, and I'm making 1 size up so she'll get at least a year or two more out of it, but holy toledo-
> 
> Has anyone else ever done something this insane?  Or do I need professional help?



This is something I would absolutely do! Why waste money on professional help when you can save it for fabric! BTW, did I mention I work for a psychiatrist. 



Jaylin said:


> WENDY ........how are you liking your serger?  I finally broke down and ordered one from amazon today.....was it easy to figure out?  What kinda thread should I get?  I want to have the thread before it gets her.  I'm hoping it'll cut down on some hemming time.


I bought the 1034D about a year ago and love it. I buy the serger thread at Joann's and have never had a problem with it.



billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!


I love the outfits, but the rainbow one is definitely my favorite! 
Prayers to your step brother, wife and niece for a smooth and easy adoption, travel and transition at home.


----------



## belle41379

Disney Yooper said:


> This is awesome!  I love the colors.  This thread will eventually have me convinced that I can even try my hand at applique.


Read the tutorial on the first page and give it a try.  You can do it! When I finish all my current projects, I'll get brave enough to try a multiple fabric appliqué.  It's so much fun!


----------



## effervescent

I have spent the last couple days going through pages and pages of this thread and multiquoting, and then my computer restarted and I lost it all.   



Colleen27 said:


> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!



That is awesome that you found so much fabric!  I know your grandma would be happy that you are able to put it to good use!



JMD1979 said:


> Here is what I finished up today. A new set for my "Cars" lovin' little lady to wear when we see the new movie! She was so upset with me today for not having it finished before her bedtime! She is going to be thrilled when she wakes up!
> 
> She will be able to wear the skirt two different ways.
> 
> Here is the first way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the surprise second way... I have a feeling it will mostly be worn like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Jeana



That is gorgeous!  My daughter saw it and told me that she needed something McQueen too.    I forsee me making some Cars stuff in the new future for our day at the movies.



3lilpirates said:


> I'm sure there are, but anyway, adhesive is driving me crazy!!!!! I'm in the process of making 50 bridal shower invites and the glue dots I'm using are showing signs of sliding. I also just looked through a Disney scrapbook that I did and stuff is starting to come off! Does anyone have a recommendation for a good adhesive to use for my scrapbooking/ card making? I've tried many things over the years and haven't liked many of them either for ease of use or durability. For these card I'm using a heavy, textured cardstock to make layered flowers. Thanks for any help!



I usually use Tombow Mono, but it's not always the best on textured cardstock.  I've not had any problems with glue dots though.  Are you using the permanent or repositional?



belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Snow White:



That is beautiful!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.



I love everything!  Those bags are awesome, what pattern is that?


----------



## effervescent

mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all I bought there... but I just had to share that I've gone a little fabric crazy since I got here...
> Here are my 1/4 yard pieces of Princess fabrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my smaller cuts of Disney prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pattern book I bought (with a 50% off coupon at Joanns!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought and used this???  I'm interested to see what you think of it if you have



Color me jealous!  I love the vintage Mickey, and the pink Mickey, and the Incredibles, and Nemo, and the pink with Minnie.....gosh I think I could think I could use all of that up!  



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



That is so cute!  I love turtles.  If I had another baby I'd do the nursery in turtles.  



Dustykins said:


> Such great stuff, way too much to quote!!
> 
> Okay girlies, I need a little help.  I *swear* I saw someone post a Vida made with the Thomas Kinkade Snow White panel, (like the big Snow White square was the apron part) but I can't find it anywhere.  I was actually by-passing the fabric department at Wal-mart (such restraint) and there on the endcap was a display of most of the princess fabrics from the Thomas Kinkade Disney line (Cinderella, Snow White, Tiana) plus some of the Bambi set including a bunch of the coordinates like the gate scroll, leaves and stars in a bunch of colors).  I bought a bunch!   So....I *need* to find that Snow White dress so I can see how it was done!  Anyone know where it was?



You found Thomas Kinkade at Walmart?  Wow, I need to go check ours.  Alison would love some of the Peter Pan.



Jaylin said:


> Oh my Gosh!!!!!  You hit the Mother LOAD!!!!  I've never seen half of that stuff before, I love it!  I'm a fabric *****, I would be in so much trouble if I lived near you!  I keep telling myself that I'm not going to buy any more fabric until I use what I've got!  HA HA!  Never works!
> 
> Oh, and I've given up on the carsear recover........wayyyyyy too much work for what it's worth.  Some things are just not worth the time ya know!



I can only imagine how much time that would take.  Plus the whole safety aspect of having an after market cover - the manufacturers have some really cute covers nowadays, so it'd probably be easier to just order from them.



billwendy said:


> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!



Those are adorable!  I keep seeing things made with that ruffled fabric, I may have to go pick some up.  Alison is such a ruffle girl.  I hope your step brother and wife have a smooth adoption trip!




mphalens said:


> okay ... I had to share this fabric ... they had it at the store today (and I didn't buy any, because, let's face it, I have boys and they're NOT going to wear princess fabric  ) ... I'd never ever seen it before ... If I made dresses for little girls, I'd be all over it ...



I love that!  How many people are you up to taking orders for?  I, um, might need to hop on that bandwagon.


----------



## Dustykins

mphalens said:


> okay ... I had to share this fabric ... they had it at the store today (and I didn't buy any, because, let's face it, I have boys and they're NOT going to wear princess fabric  ) ... I'd never ever seen it before ... If I made dresses for little girls, I'd be all over it ...



Oooh, I love this!  If you do get back (and haven't left already), I'd love 2 yards of this!  I'd be happy to pick up some of the Thomas Kinkade Cinderella and Tiana to trade!


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> Pink Mickey, Alice in Wonderland fabrics (3 different ones - and she had others too!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars (these were only $4.00 a yard!!!!!!) and 3 different Mickeys:



Awesome finds.  Wish I could get Disney fabric around here.... But then I would just buy a bunch that I don't need and take forever to use it and fill my sewing room to the ceiling... Maybe I am better off not having easy access. 



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



Very cute, love the turtles.



ellenbenny said:


> I love the bag and the shirt, and especially the school fabric, hadn't seen that one before.



Thanks.  Mom picked up the fabric for me at Rainbow's End in Dunedin, FL.  She knows I like to make bags for the teachers every year and can never get appropriate fabric here.



VBAndrea said:


> Great totes -- the teachers should love them.  My tutor still raves about the one I gave her for Teacher Appreciation Day.  And I love the shirt you did for ds!



Thanks.



Fruto76 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the school fabric! The purses look great and your DS shirt is fabulous!



Thank you.  I mentioned above where I got it, I can check to see what it says on the selvage later if you would like.



ireland_nicole said:


> Love everything!  The shirt is fab, my son would love that!



Thank you.  I love sewing for him, cause he is so appreciative, and I know that my days of sewing for him are numbered.  He will be 10 next week.  So I try to let him help design and make him cool 1 of a kind things.



mphalens said:


> Love those bags!!!  Where did you find the pattern?  Easy? Difficult?  Great fabric choices!!!   I would have loved to get a bag like that when I was teaching!!!
> 
> I love the shirt too!  Do Ottobre patterns like that require a serger?  That's a really cool pattern!



It is the Aivilo Pocket Tote from You can Make this.  I have made about 15 or so of them now.  They are very easy and you can customize the size quite easily too.  The colours of the tops of the bags are those teachers favourite colours.  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/the-aivilo-pocket-handbag.htm

Ottobre doesn't require a serger any more than any other pattern.  You can just zig zag your seams and use a long stretchy zig zag to hem the knits with your regular machine.  I love   my Ottobre subscription.  there are 40 full patterns in every issue, with many different sizes and it only costs about $15/issue.




PurpleEars said:


> The totes look great. The shirt is awesome - it's great to hear that he played a role in designing it too!
> 
> .



Thanks.



billwendy said:


> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Great outfits Wendy.  And good luck and prayers to your step brother and family.




effervescent said:


> I love everything!  Those bags are awesome, what pattern is that?



Aivilo Pocket Tote, I put the link in above.


----------



## mphalens

effervescent said:


> I love that!  How many people are you up to taking orders for?  I, um, might need to hop on that bandwagon.





Dustykins said:


> Oooh, I love this!  If you do get back (and haven't left already), I'd love 2 yards of this!  I'd be happy to pick up some of the Thomas Kinkade Cinderella and Tiana to trade!




*I haven't left yet ... and can check this thread when I get there ... 
Here's the only thing ... I don't do paypal ... So we'd have to do a "mail me a check" or some such ... but I'm happy to ship it to you ...

So ... if anyone else needs/wants some of that Princess and you can figure out a payment method, post here before 11am and I'll see what I can do 
*


----------



## effervescent

mphalens said:


> *I haven't left yet ... and can check this thread when I get there ...
> Here's the only thing ... I don't do paypal ... So we'd have to do a "mail me a check" or some such ... but I'm happy to ship it to you ...
> 
> So ... if anyone else needs/wants some of that Princess and you can figure out a payment method, post here before 11am and I'll see what I can do
> *



PMing you now....if I can stop squealing...lol!


----------



## 3lilpirates

I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.








(These pics were taken on my phone.)

Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made. 








(I blurred out the girl's name, but you get the idea.)

Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week


----------



## tricia

3lilpirates said:


> (These pics were taken on my phone.)



ADORABLE


----------



## DMGeurts

3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)



THis is just precious, and your dd is adorable.

The invites turned out great too.  

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week



The dress is cute.....your DD is beautiful!

My house/ laundry is also a wreck.....but I will be posting pics of why pretty soon depends on how long the kids sleep this afternoon

Wish I'd been on here before 11 so jealous of the fabric purchases!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> And that stash of fabric!  Lucky you!!!!
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> B



Where is this place?  I am in Salisbury, so please share!


----------



## belle41379

3lilpirates said:


>



Adorable!  You did a great job.  Can't wait to see what else you make her. 


Does anyone have any experience with the fabric you can print on?  Does the color last?  Do you apply it like you would a normal appliqué?


----------



## RMAMom

Can anyone direct me to a digital embroidery design of Snow White holding an apple. I know I saw it on here somewhere but I am unsure if it was a hand appliqué or a digital embroidery file. I tried to search but I haven't had any luck.
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## snubie

3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I blurred out the girl's name, but you get the idea.)
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week



She is tooo cute.  Nice job on the dress, too.

Thank you for recommending the fabric place Marianne.  I might be heading to RI in the next few weeks.  I guess I will have to rope my parents into babysitting so I can do some fabric shopping.   For those that have asked, she found a place in Rhode Island for fabric.


----------



## bigmochick

Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
Animal Kingdom




Minnie Mouse twirl set




Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress


----------



## rayleechristian

billwendy!!!!  I love these.  They are soooo great!!  I wish I could get some things for my 8 year old boy but I'm not sure what my husband would let him wear!


----------



## Blyssfull

Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids. 



*Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....

He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770? 

And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?

I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.


----------



## NiniMorris

Blyssfull said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.



Personally, I would hold out for the larger hoop size.  Almost all designers now make designs in 3 sizes...4x4; 5x7; and 6x10.  The problem with the smaller designs is some of the details are lost in the smaller format.  There is only so much you can put into a 4 x 4 hoop.

I got mine from HSN...it was a wee bit more expensive, but being able to make monthly payments made it easier for my pocketbook to handle.


Nini


----------



## bigmochick

I have the Brother SE400 and love it, only disadvantage I've found is the smaller 4" hoop


----------



## SallyfromDE

Blyssfull said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.



I started with a 4x4 hoop, and I really think it's a good place to start. My mother bought the machine, because it's something she always wanted to do. But she didn't really care that much for it, and I ended up with it. I learned alot with it, then sold Mom's and bought the 780D. What if you get DH to buy the 770, and then you find it's just a PITA? Or what if you get the se400, and DH sees how much you enjoy it and how much more you could do? Would he be more willing then to trade uP? But then , that is JMHO.


----------



## branmuffin

billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



these outfits are so cute! Such a great job!



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Great job on the SS. Isn't it a great pattern. There are so many things you can do with it! Such a sweet model, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigmochick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such great sets! Are those patchwork twirl skirts? The fabrics coordinate so well. Love, love, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I made this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will trim the ribbon later.  Still have to top stitch, but I know some people were wanting a Rapunzel Dress.  Sorry about Pippi in the photo-I think she wanted to play with the ribbon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I know this was posted quite a while ago, but  QUESTION: how do you make the inner/outer skirt look with the simply sweet? My DD definately wants a Rapunzel dress for our September trip, so I'm trying to decide which pattern to use- the SS or the precious dress with a modified neckline. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

Colleen - that is fantastic that you inherited so much fabric.  It will be fun to go through it and plan out outfits, etc.  

I missed quoting about 12 pages but did look through everything.  Loved all of the outfits and little ones in the pictures.  



belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:



The blanket looks great.  I am sure Bridgie is going to treasure that.



jas0202 said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments, guys!  I love the rosetta too...its my favorite.    They got their box yesterday and opened with me on the speaker phone and the reaction was priceless!  The girls tried everything on instantly and were twirling in the living room and the boy thought the star wars stuff was so cool.  Made my WEEK just to hear how happy they were!
> 
> Ha ha!  Yes, that was me.    I ended up doing just what she suggested, and used the 4x4 designs and did it in three separate hoopings.



I was so touched by what you did for this family....what a sweet thing to do.  That was a lot of work.  I know they will treasure the outfits and other things and it will add so much to their trip.

Do you mind sharing the instructions you were given on doing the princess motif this way??  I really like how you did that.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.



Tricia - the tote bags are great.  I have to ask.  Is that the teachers first name "Mlle" or is that a prefix for something?  Sorry...I was just curious.



ellenbenny said:


> Love the quilt, great job!!





VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely fabulous and I happen to love the coordinating burp cloth -- I think it's an extra special touch!





Fruto76 said:


> This is a beautiful gift. Your cousin is a very lucky Mommy to be!





Diz-Mommy said:


> ADORABLE!!



Thank you all.  I was pleased with it.  Her baby's room is in sea turtles and when she told me I had my doubts that I could make anything match that. I was so excited when I found that fabric.  It just worked out perfect.  



ireland_nicole said:


> OMG I think I need an intervention- I can't believe what I just did...
> 
> I can't believe it, I just spent over $80 on fabric for an outfit that my dd was planning to wear once (I can barely breathe, even though My mom actually bought the fabric for DD).  I made her a silk dupoini dress last easter and spent less than $40... fwiw, DD will now be wearing it on multiple occasions, and I'm making 1 size up so she'll get at least a year or two more out of it, but holy toledo-
> 
> Has anyone else ever done something this insane?  Or do I need professional help?



Nicole - I haven't spent that on a single dress, however, I have purchased so many yards of fabric to make myself dresses and never made any of them.  I have a huge stash of beautiful fabric that has never been made into anything 
I also purchased about $100 worth of fabric from a quilt store several years ago and made a beautiful quilt top from it and then never finished the quilt.  It still sits in a box in my closet.  

I am sure the dress will be beautiful!  Can't wait to see it on Kaity!



mphalens said:


> I just had to tell you how awesome that quilt and the accessories are!!!  I don't dare let my little one see it, because he'd be ALL OVER a quilt like that!!!!  Fabulous job!!!!!!!



Ahh...thank you so much!  That is so sweet of you to say.  



PurpleEars said:


> That is a beautiful quilt and the matching burp cloth! The turtle is very cute!



Thank you.  I made the body of the turtle on the quilt out of corduroy and then made 4 of the squares out of it as well.  It added a little texture to the quilt.  



billwendy said:


> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Wendy - the outfits are adorable.  I especially love the beach one.  I have had that fabric for a couple years and never used it.  I just may have to use it now that I have seen it made into something.  Love the ruffled fabric too...it made such cute skirts.

That is fantastic about your stepbrother and wife getting a little one from China.  I hope the adoption and trip go smoothly.  How blessed!!



DMGeurts said:


> I know I missed quoting the many fabulous things that were posted yesterday...  the turtle quilt was amazing...  I hope to get back to quote those items, but if I don't... I truly love them all!!!
> 
> D~



Thank you for the compliment on the quilt.



VBAndrea said:


> One family I know adopted two children at different times and the sisters couldn't have looked more different.  It was so cute because one was tall and robust and the other was the most petite thing you had ever seen.  Both were dolls!  I hope everything goes great for your family   Does this mean you will have a new little one to sew for???



I have a friend that did the same thing.  Adopted 2 little girls from China at different times.  They absolutely look alike.  



effervescent said:


> That is so cute!  I love turtles.  If I had another baby I'd do the nursery in turtles.



Thank you.  I have only seen a picture of my cousin's nursery, but the turtle theme is very cute from what I can tell.



3lilpirates said:


> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week



Your DD is adorable.  Just want to reach through the computer and squeeze her.  The invitations are really cute.  



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Minnie Mouse twirl set



Had to cut my quote short because of picture overload but I really like all of the outfits.  I am super partial to Minnie so this one is my favorite.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Tricia - the tote bags are great.  I have to ask.  Is that the teachers first name "Mlle" or is that a prefix for something?  Sorry...I was just curious.



And I will answer.  That is the short form for Mademoiselle, or Miss in French.  He goes to French Immersion school, so spends 1/2 in english, and 1/2 day in French.  And this year is really weird cause his french teacher does not have a french sounding last name, and his english teacher has a *very* french last name.


----------



## cogero

Blyssfull said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.



I would go with a larger hoop. I started with the SE-400 and it is a great little machine. (I actually just gave it to my Mom)  I then went to a PE-700 and DH just let me get a Duetta with a 6 x 10 hoop. I would say 5 x7 will be the one I would use the most.


----------



## JMD1979

belle41379 said:


> Too cute!  I'll be working on a Cars set for my DD too.
> 
> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:
> http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk127/Belle79134/1f3363d7.jpg[/QUOTE]
> Thanks so much for the compliment. And your blanket is absolute gorgeous. I love the way the applique turned out! Great job!
> 
> [quote="OhStuffandFluff, post: 41390397"]I absolutely love the Cars skirt!!  your daughter is so lucky!! The added touch of writing on the skirt is so creative and unique!! Love it![/QUOTE] Thanks so  much! The writing is definatly my DD favorite part! As well as my DH! ;)
> 
> [quote="tricia, post: 41391121"]Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> [IMG]http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww299/tricialeew22/IMG_1267.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.


Those bags are PERFECT! I love the school fabric it's awesome!



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cars outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's just so much I want to comment on, but I'm three pages behind and my crazy monkeys are making me INSANE!
> 
> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):


OK I am officially jealous of all that fabric! I'm seriously drooling over here! 



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.


I am so in love with this quilt! It is just darling! You have done a great job!



Fruto76 said:


> Super job. Love the peek a boo! And she's a doll!  I have a Cars skirt for my DD in the works as well!


 Thanks! Both my girls love Cars. They are so happy that I am able to sew for them because you just don't find too many cars things for the "ladies!" 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I love it!!  I chose that same cars fabric for bowling shirts for my boys and I've been trying to figure out something coordinating to make for my little girl too!  CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  I might have to CASE this!


Thank you! And CASE away! I would love to see your creation!



RMAMom said:


> Hi all, I just spent the last hour or so quoting all of your kind remarks to me over the weekend and while trying to edit I erased half of it
> I do appreciate your kind words, it's very hard to be away from my babies and I plan to spend the next 80 something days sewing for our trip.
> 
> I love the cars outfit that was posted and the quilts and tote bags and especially the fabric finds! What fun to have a new stash of fabric!!


Thank you!







billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!


 Everything is amazing! I especially adore the ruffle skirts and rainbow set! Beautiful!



effervescent said:


> That is gorgeous!  My daughter saw it and told me that she needed something McQueen too.    I forsee me making some Cars stuff in the new future for our day at the movies.


 Thank you! And Of course every little girl should have a cars outfit!



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I blurred out the girl's name, but you get the idea.)
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week


 Awww that dress is just darling, Your DD is soooo adorable, and I'm really loving those invites! Great job!



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress


Everything is so cute! She will look fabulous on your trip!


Jeana


----------



## Meshell2002

bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> These are SOO cute....I like how you put the stripe behind the applique....is that ribbon or fabric? I may have to CASE that for our Nov trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Blyssfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want *an embroidery machine for monogramming*. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do almost ALL monograms....even though I will be trying applique after reading this  thread  but really for most monograms I use a 5x7 hoop except for maybe a baby gift on a newborn gown....the bloomers w/ monogram just look better off a 5x7 hoop, as do other tshirt monograms and such.....consider this with your purchase.....my machine (bernina) is 10 years old and uses a stupid memory card (but it works!)....I hope you get a machine with a 5x7 hoop and it can download directly from the computer. If you want to monogram fancy stuff I recommend Monogram Wizard Plus software (I couldn't make out the spacing on the machine screen in B&W and this way I can see it on my computer screen). I don't use my 6x10 for monograms...but I bet for applique it's useful.
> 
> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was mad I wouldn't let her wear the Cindy dress from last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly more cooperation
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks
Click to expand...


----------



## squirrel

branmuffin said:


> So, I know this was posted quite a while ago, but  QUESTION: how do you make the inner/outer skirt look with the simply sweet? My DD definately wants a Rapunzel dress for our September trip, so I'm trying to decide which pattern to use- the SS or the precious dress with a modified neckline. Any suggestions?



I will tell you exactly what I did.  Now I made the SS pattern, I didn't purchase it.  What I did is make 5 bodice pieces.  Two for the back and 3 for the front.  (I cheated a bit as I didn't do a full front one for the vest part).  I took one full bodice piece and used the not full ones to make the vest part and folded in twice and ironed.  Then unfolded once to anchor the ribbon, then re-folded and top stitched to the front bodice piece.  Then used the other bodice piece as the lining like you normally do.

For the skirt, I had a hard time deciding what to do.  I just cut out the pink and folded over twice on the sides and stitched it to the front of the skirt, then made the skirt like I normally do.  

If I were to do it again I would use the front pannel of the skirt as pink and add the purple sides and have the purple be open along the front.  Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## DMGeurts

bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress



Cute, cute, cute!!!  I love the jungle fabric!  



SallyfromDE said:


> I started with a 4x4 hoop, and I really think it's a good place to start. My mother bought the machine, because it's something she always wanted to do. But she didn't really care that much for it, and I ended up with it. I learned alot with it, then sold Mom's and bought the 780D. What if you get DH to buy the 770, and then you find it's just a PITA? Or what if you get the se400, and DH sees how much you enjoy it and how much more you could do? Would he be more willing then to trade uP? But then , that is JMHO.





cogero said:


> I would go with a larger hoop. I started with the SE-400 and it is a great little machine. (I actually just gave it to my Mom)  I then went to a PE-700 and DH just let me get a Duetta with a 6 x 10 hoop. I would say 5 x7 will be the one I would use the most.



Thanks to both of you for answering this question... I know I wasn't the original question asker, but I've been struggling with this same thing, so I am following along awaiting other answers.  I know I'd be deleriously happy with the 770 - but that price tag is so hard to swollow.  I have enough saved for the 4x4 hoop... but I really want the 5x7 - but who knows if I'll even use it???  I keep telling myself that I should be happy with my reg. machine and serger... besides - what I really want to do are the HUGE appliques, and there isn't a machine out there that big anyways...  



Meshell2002 said:


> I do almost ALL monograms....even though I will be trying applique after reading this  thread  but really for most monograms I use a 5x7 hoop except for maybe a baby gift on a newborn gown....the bloomers w/ monogram just look better off a 5x7 hoop, as do other tshirt monograms and such.....consider this with your purchase.....my machine (bernina) is 10 years old and uses a stupid memory card (but it works!)....I hope you get a machine with a 5x7 hoop and it can download directly from the computer. If you want to monogram fancy stuff I recommend Monogram Wizard Plus software (I couldn't make out the spacing on the machine screen in B&W and this way I can see it on my computer screen). I don't use my 6x10 for monograms...but I bet for applique it's useful.
> 
> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks



I just love everything!  I am speechless about her 3 year heirloom dress - GORGEOUS!!!!!

Did you follow a tut for your ironing board cover?  I have plans to make one soon - but I haven't actually done it yet.    Just curious...  

D~


----------



## disney*mom*82

Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.

It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)  

Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all. 

Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now. 

PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.


----------



## DMGeurts

disney*mom*82 said:


> Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.
> 
> It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)
> 
> Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all.
> 
> Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now.
> 
> PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.



Welcome!  I hadn't sewn anything since jr. high when I started lurking here last fall...  There's more inspiration in this little thread than you can imagine!    And everyone here is so helpful!    I can't wait to see what you create!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I blurred out the girl's name, but you get the idea.)
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week


LOVE the dress!  Pictures like that with a gorgeous baby really give the Simply Sweet its name.    The invitations turned out very nice as well.



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress


All your work is fabulous.  I love your appliques on the tanks -- with the ribbon it gives everything a 3D effect -- just fantastic!



Blyssfull said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.


Some designers digitize for all sizes, others do not.  One I bought from on etsy only had 5x7's (which is fine as that's what I wanted).  I highly recommend waiting and saving up for a 5x7 hoop.  I even did a 4x4 on a 3T and afterward wished I did the 5x7.  I would love a 6x10 as well, but I had to be practical.  I hand applique as well so will still do that for Vidas and the like.  



Meshell2002 said:


> http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy1/Meshell2002/Completed%20Sewing%20Projects/th_IMG_3642.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was mad I wouldn't let her wear the Cindy dress from last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly more cooperation
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks


Everything is awesome but my most favorite is the first dress and bloomers -- I love your fabric combinations and those bloomers are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## branmuffin

squirrel said:


> I will tell you exactly what I did.  Now I made the SS pattern, I didn't purchase it.  What I did is make 5 bodice pieces.  Two for the back and 3 for the front.  (I cheated a bit as I didn't do a full front one for the vest part).  I took one full bodice piece and used the not full ones to make the vest part and folded in twice and ironed.  Then unfolded once to anchor the ribbon, then re-folded and top stitched to the front bodice piece.  Then used the other bodice piece as the lining like you normally do.
> 
> For the skirt, I had a hard time deciding what to do.  I just cut out the pink and folded over twice on the sides and stitched it to the front of the skirt, then made the skirt like I normally do.
> 
> If I were to do it again I would use the front pannel of the skirt as pink and add the purple sides and have the purple be open along the front.  Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.



Thanks! It makes total sense. I have a couple of dresses to finish up for my neices, but when I attempt the Rapunzel, I will definately post pics. Thank you for the tips-yours turned out great!


----------



## babynala

Colleen27 said:


> Way TMTQ, but I just had to comment on a couple things!
> 
> Not Disney related but I just know y'all will understand my excitement over this... My mother & I are in the process of clearing out about 50 years' worth of clutter from my grandmother's house, and I came home today with all of this:
> 
> This is what I picked out from the first 2 of 12 boxes of assorted fabrics my grandmother stockpiled over the years, intending to sew more when she retired. Sadly she had a stroke a couple years after she retired and lost the ability to sew.  I'm sure she'd be happy if she could see me now, using up her stash to make my girls' summer clothes! And the fabrics are so nice, mostly cotton and flannel, mostly 1 and 2 yard lengths, and softer than anything I've ever found at Joanns. Some even still have tags. Can you imagine paying this for fabric? I'd have a dozen boxes too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have 10 more boxes' worth of treasure hunting awaiting me this weekend, and I wasn't even back home when my mom was calling my cell to tell me that the "mystery dresser" that we'd unearthed in the basement was full of fabric too!


Wow, how nice that all that fabric will not be wasted and that your grandmother's great grandchildren will be wearing things fashioned from her "collection".  Can't wait to see what else you find.



JMD1979 said:


> Well my DD woke up and was exited as can be. She couldn't wait to get  into it first thing this morning. I didn't complain though cause it gave me a chance for a mini photo session!
> 
> Here she is my groggy eyed little model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't wait to wear it to the store to go buy more tanks!
> 
> Jeana


This is so cute.  I love the bright colors and the options for the skirt.  Your DD looks so happy in her custom creation.



belle41379 said:


> Here is the blanket I finished for Bridgie's BG.  My second attempt at appliqué...
> 
> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:


You did a really nice job on the applique.  It was so sweet of you to make this for Bridgie's BG.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than an Ottobre shirt I made for Tyler (he is grown too far out of Carla's Bowling shirt for me to continue to use it)
> 
> Here is a picture with good colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is a modeled pic, but the lighting is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves the shirt, and of course had a big part of designing it, but just hates having his picture taken.


I'm sure those bags will be a big hit with the teachers.  That shirt is fantastic. 



mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*
> 
> They had lots of Disney prints I've only seen in high priced auctions online ... and all for around $4.00 a yard!!!!  They had an entire shelf of Wizard of Oz prints (my BFF is doing a Wicked! party for her soon to be 5 year old) ... all kinds of fabulous stuff!!!!  If I'd had more time I could have done some SERIOUS damage!!!!  As it was, I spent more than I'd planned ...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> BFF's fabrics (because I called her and took lots of pictures LOL):


Lovin' all your fabric finds.  How sweet of you to offer to pick up some fabric for others but I told myself "NO MORE FABRIC"



Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.


This quilt is gorgeous.  I love the textured turtle appliques and the fabrics.  The burp cloth is really cute too.  How did you do the label for the quilt with your embroidery machine?



ireland_nicole said:


> OMG I think I need an intervention- I can't believe what I just did...
> 
> so I went to my local quilt store to see if they had any idea when their grinch fabric might be coming in, and lo and behold there it was on the counter having just been delivered. (cue angels singing)- did I mention we'll be at Uni for Grinchmas?  Anyhoo, I ran home to design something and as I was looking at my patterns thought, must have ruffles... and came upon the nie nie skirt which I haven't made yet- perfect!  Then, I thought; corset top with deco'd front- yes, this could work.  Laid out all the fabrics on the cutting counter, and then started telling her how much I needed of each... about 3/4 of the way through I realized this outfit was going to take about 8 yards of really expensive quilters cotton
> 
> I can't believe it, I just spent over $80 on fabric for an outfit that my dd was planning to wear once (I can barely breathe, even though My mom actually bought the fabric for DD).  I made her a silk dupoini dress last easter and spent less than $40... fwiw, DD will now be wearing it on multiple occasions, and I'm making 1 size up so she'll get at least a year or two more out of it, but holy toledo-
> 
> Has anyone else ever done something this insane?  Or do I need professional help?


Just think about how much money you would have spent if you bought it on line. You probably would have bought even more since you couldn't see how everything coordinated.  I feel your pain.  I'm in the purchase the fabric and then figure out what to make later camp so at least you have something in mind for all that fabric.  I'm sure it will be gorgeous and can't wait to see it.  I would ask if you ever resell your creations but I wouldn't be able to part with all of the wonderful things that you have made.  Two or three years of wear will have to do!  Katie's dress will make the Grinch's heart grow 3 times in size.




billwendy said:


> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!


How pretty.  I really like the pink and blue set, what pattern did you use for the top?  That Tim is such a sweet boy.  



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These pics were taken on my phone.)
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I blurred out the girl's name, but you get the idea.)
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week


Love the little dress and the cute little model.  Your invitations came out really nice.  Now get busy on that laundry, and when you are done can you come over to my house and do my laundry?



Blyssfull said:


> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.


Do you have a regular sewing machine now?  Will you be making mostly baby stuff?  I think if you will be happier with the 770 but plenty of people have the machine that only does the 4X4 and make lots of cute things.  I think you might be happier if you wait for the bigger hoop, especially if you want to do appliques. If you only want to do monograms then you will probably be OK with the 4X4 if you are doing small things. (Sorry, I'm no help)



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Everything is so cute and I really love the AK set
> 
> 
> 
> Meshell2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> That pink set with the capri pants is so cute.  I love how you added the ribbon to the top and the pants.  That white dress is AMAZING.  It looks so sweet on your DD.  Your ironing board looks great too.  I sew in my dining room too but I didn't bother to furnish it with a table - just a desk for my sewing machine and my ironing board.
> 
> 
> 
> disney*mom*82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.
> 
> It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)
> 
> Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all.
> 
> Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now.
> 
> PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!  Everyone here is very helpful.  I'm sure that you will be able to make something cute for your trip in July.  If not, then you will have something to keep you busy until your next trip to WDW.
Click to expand...


----------



## aboveH20

Like many brides these days, I'm waaaaaay behind sending out my "thank you notes."  Sometimes I feel as though I come and go like the tides.  Anyway, many thanks for the comments on my sewing space.



DMGeurts said:


> For the record... I think your sewing space is fantastic... It beats my diningroom table/bar stool combo any day~
> 
> 
> 
> ROFTLOL!!!!!!!
> 
> D~



Thanks.  I suspect I'll be reusing the work fantastic to describe _your_ sewing room.



JMD1979 said:


> Umm, WOW!! I love your space. Nevermind that it's a basement quadrant, it looks fantastic and oh so organized! Love it!
> 
> Jeana



Thanks.  As much as I limited my time there in the winter, the past couple days it's felt pretty good to go down there and sew.



chellewashere said:


> Love your space!! Mine is in the livingroom so even a little space I could have by myself would be awesome.
> 
> Question: I see you have the same serger I do...can you tell me what you do to be able to do the rolled hem and the ruffle? Mine just dont come out right and Im messing up alot of fabric. Thanks!!



I'll do a rolled hem in the next day or two and take photos.  I'm not an expert, but I have done a few.  



Fruto76 said:


> Holy bejeeburzzz.... that's a space plus some! Your organizational skills are top notch! It's like a craft store in there, woman! I think it's great!



Thanks.  I've waited a long time for it and I've done my share of dining room table sewing.  Honestly, what I like best about the space is having all my Disney stuff out and about.  If I used one of the guest bedrooms, I don't think I could do that.  



belle41379 said:


> Oh, to have your quadrent...



Thanks, and to think it took only five houses and 29 years of marriage to get it! 



miprender said:


> WOW look at all the room that you have. I love how you decorated with all the Disney bags.
> But I especially love your cricut Your's is the energy saver kind!



My husband gave it to me for my birthday one year -- I certainly didn't ask for it -- but truthfullly, it's one of the best gifts I've ever gotten.



Granna4679 said:


> WOW...WOW...WOW...WOW!!!  I wish I was even half that organized and had even 1/4 of that space.  Love it!



Amazing what bins from the dollar store can do to organize things -- especially when I have duplicates from my sister, aunt, and grandmother.  I'm not a hoarder, but I might be a pack rack. 



VBAndrea said:


> I really like your space   At least you have SPACE to move around and work.  I find with my space being so small it's gets messy very easily so I sometimes feel I spend just as much time cleaning things as I do making things.  And I have that very same Cricut model that you have!!!!!  I also had some very pretty serger scraps from a stripwork dress I made my dd and was tempted to save the scraps and mail them to you for your collection



As you can see the container for my serger trims collection is getting full to the top, but I also have a container of $20 bills that has lots of room in it, if you want to mail any of them for my collection.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm jealous of all the space!



What I found is that if you live long enough the house eventually empties out and there's available space.



jessica52877 said:


> I'm being really lazy and not fixing the pictures. I love the room and especially the shelves and all the organization! The other day we cleaned out the garage and I had way too much junk. There was a bag of bags with adorable bags inside and I had DH recycle most of them. There were old disney store bags that would have been so cute to add to your collection. I knew I should have kept them! I have been hoarding them for years and years! I think there were also some 25th anniversary DW bags, remember the magic ones. Which I might have kept a few. I don't remember and was really trying to let the things go that I didn't need!



We've moved three times since we started going to Disney as a family.  I'm not entirely sure how the bags got spared when other things got tossed.  Priorities, I guess.



PurpleEars said:


> Your sewing area looks great and it is so well organized. Mine is a mess. Oh and if you were interested in a bag from HKDL for your wall paper, let me know. I might have a tiny one from there.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm.  Part of me is tempted and part of me thinks I should get them the old fashioned way -- going there.  But thanks for the offer.  How did you like HKDL?

 PS  My embroidery machine is home from the spa, and so far behaving.


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> ,
> 
> Did you follow a tut for your ironing board cover?  I have plans to make one soon - but I haven't actually done it yet.    Just curious...
> 
> D~



I just layed the ironing board on top of upside down fabric and traced it adding 2 1/2 inches seam allowances for the casing....I reused the pad from my old cover.


----------



## mkwj

Wow ladies such impressive creations.  I also love the jungle minnie outfit. What material is that?  I have been up in the air about what to make for my kids for AK.  Love that print.  I need something that could go for a girl and boy and that is perfect.


----------



## Blyssfull

*Thank You Ladies!!*​
I appreciate everyone's input. You have no idea the level of respect and admiration I have for you guys and your creations but mostly your generosity to always help out.

I think I'll definitely hold out. I've been trying to convince him if he gets it for me I could sell stuff I make for a little extra income. 

Thanks again and cross your fingers for me.​


----------



## billwendy

rayleechristian said:


> billwendy!!!!  I love these.  They are soooo great!!  I wish I could get some things for my 8 year old boy but I'm not sure what my husband would let him wear!



Lol - hey girl!! Whatcha doing over here? Are you crafty!! I've been following your PTR - so happy you have some dates and stuff all ready to go!!!!



Blyssfull said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I'm *always* reading along. Everything is just so precious!! And I absolutely adore seeing pictures of everyone's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.



Girl, I have been in your shoes. I got my Brother 270 D - which has a 4x4 hoop and while I enjoyed it ALOT and still do have it and use it, I had hoop envy pretty quickly - lol. It is amazing the difference in the size of a 4x4 design and a 5x7 design!  I convinced my DH by getting it through HSN with the monthly payments. That is what made it affordable for me!!

Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)









One final plea - would anyone be willing to make 3 of the kids from Bridgies Big Give an Eye Spy Bag? They have to travel by car because Bridgie can't tolerate pressure changes and they are coming from MI!!!!!! Thanks for thinking about it!!!


----------



## miprender

belle41379 said:


> The front is cotton, the back is soft Disney flannel:



Love the blanket



jas0202 said:


> Ha ha!  Yes, that was me.    I ended up doing just what she suggested, and used the 4x4 designs and did it in three separate hoopings.  Nice of you to say it lined up perfectly, because the right side (as you look at it in the picture) is too close to the neck seam for my liking.  She of course didn't notice, but it bugs the heck out of me!



 I think sometimes we are the only ones that notice are mistakes.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of things to share today.  First up the Bags for the end of year gifts for Tyler's teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the bags and the shirt.



mphalens said:


> I just had to jump on here and share though ... today we went to this fabric store in Cranston that we didn't know existed until I did an online search last week ... It's called Just Fabrics and *IT IS AMAZING!!!!*



That store is truely a hidden gem. I do have some of those fabrics and the vintage Mickey I remember when it came in. She told be she had some old Disney fabric that her DH found and was delivering it for a few days. I think I hounded her for days till she bought it. I haven't been there in a while so I think I might have to take a ride over.  

I saw you posted that you were at Joannes in Warwick. You were right by where I live



Granna4679 said:


>



As always everything looks beautiful. I can't wait to see your DGS's nursery.



billwendy said:


> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Love everything and congrats on your new niece.



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.



LOVE IT. What a precious baby.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Where is this place?  I am in Salisbury, so please share!



It is in Cranston, RI on Resevoir Ave. She does have a FB page and it is really a whole in the wall place but she does have some great deals on Fabric.



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom



WOW love everything.



Meshell2002 said:


> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks



Everything came out so nice and love the portrait dress.



disney*mom*82 said:


> Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.
> 
> It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)
> 
> Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all.
> 
> Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now.
> 
> PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.



 Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)



WOW that is cute. Is that new because I did not see that HS design before.


----------



## kha100399

kha100399 said:


> Hello ladies! I love to look at all of your creations for inspiration although I'm mostly a lurker. can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for a snow white simply sweet? I found them for sleeping beauty, cinderella, and belle.
> 
> thank you for any help!



I'm hoping maybe this got hidden between all the beautiful pictures! Can anyone help with this?! Thank you so much!


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> Thanks.  Mom picked up the fabric for me at Rainbow's End in Dunedin, FL.  She knows I like to make bags for the teachers every year and can never get appropriate fabric here.
> 
> Thank you.  I mentioned above where I got it, I can check to see what it says on the selvage later if you would like.



Thank you so much! I actually live  about 40 minutes from Dunedin so I can look it up and check it out! I love new shopping spots!


----------



## billwendy

miprender said:


> WOW that is cute. Is that new because I did not see that HS design before.



I adore it too!! I not positive she has listed it yet, but it was perfect so it should be very soon!!! ( :

And thanks to everyone about the nice comments on the outfits for the girls!!!! I needed to stitch out Hannah's rainbow tonight - but no way am I going up there!! its too HOT in Philly!!!


----------



## bigmochick

Can't find the original Cars outfit post but just wanted to let the maker I'm totally gaga over it. We leave Saturday but I'm half-tempted to sew a Cars theme dress/skirt for Maecyn since we'll be at Disney when Cars 2 comes out.


----------



## Disney Yooper

belle41379 said:


> Read the tutorial on the first page and give it a try.  You can do it! When I finish all my current projects, I'll get brave enough to try a multiple fabric appliqué.  It's so much fun!



It's encouragement like this that has me convinced that I can do it.  You are all amazing enablers.  You all do such wonderful stuff.


----------



## tricia

Fruto76 said:


> Thank you so much! I actually live  about 40 minutes from Dunedin so I can look it up and check it out! I love new shopping spots!



Mom said it was amazing.  Over 18,000 bolts of fabric.  She is taking me there in nov. Cause we are spending a week in st. Pete's Beach.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Girl, I have been in your shoes. I got my Brother 270 D - which has a 4x4 hoop and while I enjoyed it ALOT and still do have it and use it, I had hoop envy pretty quickly - lol. It is amazing the difference in the size of a 4x4 design and a 5x7 design!  I convinced my DH by getting it through HSN with the monthly payments. That is what made it affordable for me!!
> 
> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



I love how this turned out...  so, are the colors of the rainbow all different fabric colors???  I am curious how you cut these out to make them so perfect?  That's the thing that always baffles me about these beautiful embroideries...

I wish I could do an Ispy bag for Bridgie... but I am just too swamped - I am still trying to fit in an AG outfit for her - although, it might not get done until she returns home.    Sorry.

D~


----------



## Disney Yooper

NiniMorris said:


> Personally, I would hold out for the larger hoop size.  Almost all designers now make designs in 3 sizes...4x4; 5x7; and 6x10.  The problem with the smaller designs is some of the details are lost in the smaller format.  There is only so much you can put into a 4 x 4 hoop.
> 
> I got mine from HSN...it was a wee bit more expensive, but being able to make monthly payments made it easier for my pocketbook to handle.
> 
> 
> Nini



Does the 770 do the 6x10 size?  My DH really wants the larger size.


----------



## billwendy

DMGeurts said:


> I love how this turned out...  so, are the colors of the rainbow all different fabric colors???  I am curious how you cut these out to make them so perfect?  That's the thing that always baffles me about these beautiful embroideries...
> 
> I wish I could do an Ispy bag for Bridgie... but I am just too swamped - I am still trying to fit in an AG outfit for her - although, it might not get done until she returns home.    Sorry.
> 
> D~



Thanks D - its the embroidery pattern - it stitches out the outline, you put the fabric over it, it tacks it down and you then trim it  - then the satin stitch makes it look so pretty!!

Thank you for what you re already doing for Bridgie my friend!!



Disney Yooper said:


> Does the 770 do the 6x10 size?  My DH really wants the larger size.



No - it only goes up to the 5x7


----------



## Disney Yooper

Granna4679 said:


> OH wow...I haven't been on here since Friday.  I am about 12 pages behind.  I have been working really hard on my DDs baby bedding for my grandson but had to stop and get a quilt made for a cousin that is due in a couple weeks.  I was hoping to get it to her by her shower (she is in another state) but didn't quite get it done.  She received it yesterday and called to say she loved it.  Made my day.  So, here is the quilt (several shots of it) along with a cute little burp cloth to match (why you need a burp cloth to match your quilt...I have no idea )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the turtle on the front and the label on the back (except for my name) with my embroidery machine.  I was so happy I could do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of front and back (flipped over) with the burp cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to catch up on the last 12 pages or so now.



Where did you buy that turtle fabric?  It is gorgeous.  My daughter loves turtles.  I don't know what I would make with it now because she is 25.  She is engaged and getting married in the next year.  Maybe I could save it for a quilt someday for some future grandchildren.


----------



## jas0202

Granna4679 said:


> I was so touched by what you did for this family....what a sweet thing to do.  That was a lot of work.  I know they will treasure the outfits and other things and it will add so much to their trip.
> 
> Do you mind sharing the instructions you were given on doing the princess motif this way??  I really like how you did that.



Sure, I'll share!  It's not perfect, but it worked well enough for me and my friend.    I have the 5x7 hoop, so I just assumed that I should use the 5x7 designs, but then I posted on Heather's facebook and asked if she had any tips, and she suggested using the 4x4 designs, as they were three separate designs and were hooped separately.  For all three designs, I hooped tear away stabilizer and sprayed with adhesive, then floated the knit tank.

So, I did the center one first, the mickey head with the swirlies, right at the bottom of the V.  Before I started, I checked the needle position at the top center of the design to make sure it was in the center of the V and about a half inch down from the trim around the neck.  That was the easy one.  

The left and right sides were a little more difficult, because it was just guesswork and prayer!  LOL!  Since the designs are kind of diagonal, I used the teensy picture on the embroidery machine and tried to mimic the angle of the design when I placed the shirt.  When I placed the shirt, I wanted some point of reference so I could attempt to place the other half in the same manner.  It worked out that for the left side of the design, the left ear on the mickey head that I did in the center was in the lower right corner of the 4x4 hoop, and then the swirlie to the left of the mickey head was extending out right over the top of the bottom edge of the hoop toward the center of the hoop.  So the shirt was kind of angled as well.  

Then, I checked the top left needle position to make sure it wasn't in the armpit, and checked the bottom right needle position to make sure it wasn't going to run off the V.  After I did that, made a few adjustments left and right, I just hit start and crossed my fingers.  

I lined up the second side the same way but on the other side of the mickey head and with the other swirl.  Again, fiddled with the needle settings and moved the design just a bit so it seemed to look about the same as the other side, hit start and prayed.  It worked pretty well, but I still wish the right side would have been about another half centimeter lower and to the right.  Next time!  

Clear as mud, right?


----------



## DMGeurts

Disney Yooper said:


> Does the 770 do the 6x10 size?  My DH really wants the larger size.



I am pretty sure that the biggest it does is a 5x7.  I am not sure which machines do the 6x10...  I am quite sure they are expensive though.    I am curious if anyone knows which ones do a 6x10 though.  

D~


----------



## Disney Yooper

billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)



Rainbows are so uplifting.  You add some Mickey heads and you get the ultimate in sunshine & happiness!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Unfortunately, I haven't seen any machine with a 6x10 hoop less then around $3000 ish.  I got really blessed and was able to get a babylock esante second hand for $900 plus my used PES700ii.  (I still miss that little workhorse).  The very nice lady who traded with me said she felt like she was wasting the machine because she didn't use most of the features, only occasionally embroidered, and never bigger than 5x7. huh. (I also got her awesome software- bonus!)

I have to say, I do use the 6x10 a fair bit, but partially because I like big appliques... and my DD is 11 and I like 6x10's on adult t-s too.

However, I would not discourage someone from a 5x7 hoop.  Honestly, it does what you need it to- for out last Disney trip, I only had the PES700ii and we got stopped constantly with compliments on our outfits, both kids and adults. 

Unless someone had money to burn I wouldn't encourage going straight to the 6x10 because some people don't love embroidery like I do.  I use my machine at least 4 days/week, so I believe it's good value for money for me, but I have a friend with a great machine and she sews like 1-2 days every 3 months or so... so until I knew it was something I loved I wouldn't necessarily make a multi thousand dollar commitment.

If the machine I have hadn't fallen in my lap, I could have been happy with the 5x7 embroidery field at least a couple years longer, and then could have sold it on craigslist and recouped some of that.  But I wouldn't tell anyone to get a 4x4 machine, because it is really limiting in size- you don't think it's that big a difference, but I promise, it's huge- a lot of designs you almost double in size because of the extra length.


----------



## Disney Yooper

ireland_nicole said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't seen any machine with a 6x10 hoop less then around $3000 ish.  I got really blessed and was able to get a babylock esante second hand for $900 plus my used PES700ii.  (I still miss that little workhorse).  The very nice lady who traded with me said she felt like she was wasting the machine because she didn't use most of the features, only occasionally embroidered, and never bigger than 5x7. huh. (I also got her awesome software- bonus!)
> 
> I have to say, I do use the 6x10 a fair bit, but partially because I like big appliques... and my DD is 11 and I like 6x10's on adult t-s too.
> 
> However, I would not discourage someone from a 5x7 hoop.  Honestly, it does what you need it to- for out last Disney trip, I only had the PES700ii and we got stopped constantly with compliments on our outfits, both kids and adults.
> 
> Unless someone had money to burn I wouldn't encourage going straight to the 6x10 because some people don't love embroidery like I do.  I use my machine at least 4 days/week, so I believe it's good value for money for me, but I have a friend with a great machine and she sews like 1-2 days every 3 months or so... so until I knew it was something I loved I wouldn't necessarily make a multi thousand dollar commitment.
> 
> If the machine I have hadn't fallen in my lap, I could have been happy with the 5x7 embroidery field at least a couple years longer, and then could have sold it on craigslist and recouped some of that.  But I wouldn't tell anyone to get a 4x4 machine, because it is really limiting in size- you don't think it's that big a difference, but I promise, it's huge- a lot of designs you almost double in size because of the extra length.



That's wonderful advice and I really appreciate it.  I'll keep the 770 on my list for now.  I think it will do what my DH is looking to do anyway.


----------



## mkwj

The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.  

I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.


----------



## Meshell2002

billwendy said:


> Lol - hey girl!! Whatcha doing over here? Are you crafty!! I've been following your PTR - so happy you have some dates and stuff all ready to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I have been in your shoes. I got my Brother 270 D - which has a 4x4 hoop and while I enjoyed it ALOT and still do have it and use it, I had hoop envy pretty quickly - lol. It is amazing the difference in the size of a 4x4 design and a 5x7 design!  I convinced my DH by getting it through HSN with the monthly payments. That is what made it affordable for me!!
> 
> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final plea - *would anyone be willing to make 3 of the kids from Bridgies Big Give an Eye Spy Bag?* They have to travel by car because Bridgie can't tolerate pressure changes and they are coming from MI!!!!!! Thanks for thinking about it!!!



I think I know what that is (googled it)....I don't have a lot to put in them though...suggestions? I've got buttons, pennies, safty pins, and maybe some of DS green army men....what else? I'll have to get some vinyl. Since I'm at a stopping point I can help. Ship date is 6/15 right?


----------



## tinkabella627

Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom) 



JMD1979 said:


> WOW!!  I am in such awe! I just got through reading all 106 pages of this thread! (it took me 2 days) Obviously there is just TMTQ. (I think I got that right.  You all are just amazing!! I am a long time lurker on the Dis and my family has just recently been bitten by the Disney bug! For now we are only swinging it once a year (for the past 3 years) but I long for the day we can go twice a year!  I have made a few posts and even one here in the disboutiquers section. Unfortunately sewing didn't really click for me until after our last trip. Which was in march so I have a loooong time to wait until our next trip. I can't wait though cause I will be a sewing fool as it draws near! Anyway I thought I would share some pictures of some of the recent items I have made. Sadly they are not all Disney.
> 
> The blurry spot on the last 3 pics is where my water mark was. I was unsure if it was against dis rules to have it on there so I just blurred it out.
> 
> This is a  pic from our last vacation right before our breakfast at the castle. Making these dresses is when the whole sewing thing really clicked in my head and became more enjoyable than a headache!  I used this tutorial http://makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html and it was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses I made for my cousins girls for their upcoming Disney World Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fun non Disney sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking and for being such an inspiration! I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time here!
> 
> Jeana



I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?

here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> I did finish a few things to share. The little skirts are this stretchy pre ruffly fabric????? Its a bit sheer, so I got them some leggins to go with them. Hannah is getting the Ariel, and Elizabeth is getting the Tangled!! Then the beach scene boardwalk simply sweet with easy fit capris, and the pink/blue batik is for Elizabeth!! I hope they like them. Im working on rainbow outfits for the girls to be from Tim (their brother) he came to me and specially asked if I would make the girls rainbow dresses (shorts outfits will have to do - not enough fabric) so I'll make them and wrap them and Tim can sign his name on them - lol...I'd do anything for my little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Those outfits look great. I hope your step brother's family will have a very smooth trip there and back. I am sure they are very excited to have a new member joining their family.



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you also have me drooling over the ATG glue thingy at Micheals. I didn't get to get that yet, but here are the invitations that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week



Rhe model is super cute! The dress looks beautiful on her. The invite looks great too. 



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress



Everything looks great. Look forward to seeing the "action shots."



Blyssfull said:


> *Question:* I'm trying to talk my hubby into buying me an embroidery machine but I'm a sahm and I can't really contribute monetarily at the moment... since I don't know too much about them I need some advice....
> 
> He's having a hard time shelling out the 700 bucks for a PE770 which is what I really want after everyone's raves and my own research but is willing to go for a cheaper one like the brother SE400. I LOVE the applique everyone does but I really more so want an embroidery machine for monogramming. Do you think I would be happy with this since it only does a 4x4 or should I just hold out for the 770?
> 
> And what about designs...are they digitized for all sizes?
> 
> I really appreciate any advice y'all can give me.



I have a 270D which does 4x4 and I have a major case of hoop envy. I have been saving up for a 6x10 machine (which is probably at least 5 years away). I do a mixture of kids' clothing (for Big Gives) and adult clothing. I found the 4x4 limiting even in kids' clothing. I think you would be better off saving and waiting for a machine that does 5x7. It may not sound like a lot, but 5x7 is actually over twice the area of 4x4, so it really does make a difference!



Meshell2002 said:


> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was mad I wouldn't let her wear the Cindy dress from last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly more cooperation
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks



Wow good job on the outfits. I really like the ribbon you used on the first set.



disney*mom*82 said:


> Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.
> 
> It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)
> 
> Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all.
> 
> Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now.
> 
> PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.



I just want to say welcome. Feel free to ask any questions as you get started with sewing again. I am sure a lot of the skills will come back very quickly once you sit down at a machine.



aboveH20 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.  Part of me is tempted and part of me thinks I should get them the old fashioned way -- going there.  But thanks for the offer.  How did you like HKDL?
> 
> PS  My embroidery machine is home from the spa, and so far behaving.



I am glad that I got a chance to go to HKDL (I was there for other business anyway so I went there for a day). I was there in the middle of August so it was super hot and there were lots of guests in the park. One thing that caught me off guard was the personal space issue - I guess most of the visitors were used to having less personal space which made me feel slightly uncomfortable. Jungle Cruise and a few other attractions were offered three different languages so you had to make sure you choose the correct queue or show up at the right time for the shows. The castle was quite small (if you think the one in DL was small, this one was smaller). Doing Space Mountain as a single rider was amazing - posted standby wait time of 30+ minutes but I could get on and off as a single rider in 5. Space Mountain there is the 2 per row seating (like DL). The CM's asked me if it was "ok to ride with a male", maybe there is a cultural taboo about female riding with male that I didn't know about? Wow I guess that was a long-winded answer. The bottom line is that I would go to HKDL again if I ended up over in that region in a few years.

Oh and I am glad to hear that your machine is behaving now!



billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final plea - would anyone be willing to make 3 of the kids from Bridgies Big Give an Eye Spy Bag? They have to travel by car because Bridgie can't tolerate pressure changes and they are coming from MI!!!!!! Thanks for thinking about it!!!



Super cuteness! Rainbow and Mickey - a perfect combination!


----------



## belle41379

tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..



Welcome!! Your dresses look great!  I sew a casing at the top of my pillowcase dresses and put elastic there.  I found a tutorial online and that's what it said to do. . Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## KathleensKid

tinkabella627 said:


> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..



First post here! 
I make my pillowcase dresses differently. I have the ties around the armholes and elastic across the top front and back. That way the dress is nicely scrunched and the dress isn't being tied in a circle around the neck.

You ladies are inspirational. I'll have to post photos soon.


----------



## PurpleEars

mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.



That is a beautiful outfit. I like the colours too (even though the picture looks blurry). I hope your niece will like it!



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..



I just want to say welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! The pillowcase dresses look great! I don't have any suggestions for keeping them bunched up other than trying elastics. I haven't made a pillowcase top or dress so I really don't know much about them!

To answer your question about the Mickey dresses - they look like the Stripwork jumper to me (using a single piece of fabric for the skirt part instead of strips). The Stripwork jumper pattern is available from YMCT. It is actually one of my favourite patterns!


----------



## tinkabella627

belle41379 said:


> Welcome!! Your dresses look great!  I sew a casing at the top of my pillowcase dresses and put elastic there.  I found a tutorial online and that's what it said to do. . Can't wait to see what else you come up with.





KathleensKid said:


> First post here!
> I make my pillowcase dresses differently. I have the ties around the armholes and elastic across the top front and back. That way the dress is nicely scrunched and the dress isn't being tied in a circle around the neck.
> 
> You ladies are inspirational. I'll have to post photos soon.





PurpleEars said:


> I just want to say welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! The pillowcase dresses look great! I don't have any suggestions for keeping them bunched up other than trying elastics. I haven't made a pillowcase top or dress so I really don't know much about them!
> 
> To answer your question about the Mickey dresses - they look like the Stripwork jumper to me (using a single piece of fabric for the skirt part instead of strips). The Stripwork jumper pattern is available from YMCT. It is actually one of my favourite patterns!



Thank you for all the quick replies. I have seen online somewhere to use elastic but I have not ventured into elastic yet. I know it should be fairly easy but I am not brave enough- it took me an hour just to CUT the first fabric for the first dress I made! I got my patterns/ directions for a bunch of different places/people and used parts of each. My friends make the dresses and don't use elastic so I went that route. Maybe once she is born and I try them on her if they don't bunch right I will try the elastic.


----------



## squirrel

tinkabella627 said:


> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?



If it was in the quote you posted, the Red and Yellow Dresses (Minnie) look like the Simply Sweet pattern to me.

I made my own version of the Simply Sweet.  It's a great pattern and very easy to make a bunch of different styles with.  I have yet to make the halter style of the SS.


----------



## JMD1979

Meshell2002 said:


> I do almost ALL monograms....even though I will be trying applique after reading this  thread  but really for most monograms I use a 5x7 hoop except for maybe a baby gift on a newborn gown....the bloomers w/ monogram just look better off a 5x7 hoop, as do other tshirt monograms and such.....consider this with your purchase.....my machine (bernina) is 10 years old and uses a stupid memory card (but it works!)....I hope you get a machine with a 5x7 hoop and it can download directly from the computer. If you want to monogram fancy stuff I recommend Monogram Wizard Plus software (I couldn't make out the spacing on the machine screen in B&W and this way I can see it on my computer screen). I don't use my 6x10 for monograms...but I bet for applique it's useful.
> 
> **WARNING PIC OVERLOAD
> 
> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was mad I wouldn't let her wear the Cindy dress from last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly more cooperation
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks


Love the first dress with the little bloomer way too cute! And how adorable as soon as she got in that "Cindy" dress she was ready to go! Cute! Love the ironing board cover too, but her 3 year portrait dress is TDF!!! OMGosh! I love it. It's so feminine and age appropriate. Just perfect and so special since it's Mama made!



babynala said:


> This is so cute.  I love the bright colors and the options for the skirt.  Your DD looks so happy in her custom creation.


Thank you! Yes she is very happy. In fact she gave me fits when I told her she couldn't wear it two days in a row! 



billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)


I love that design. I saw it for sale earlier and really had to fight the urge! LOL!




bigmochick said:


> Can't find the original Cars outfit post but just wanted to let the maker I'm totally gaga over it. We leave Saturday but I'm half-tempted to sew a Cars theme dress/skirt for Maecyn since we'll be at Disney when Cars 2 comes out.


Thanks! Also wanted to tell you how much I love the name Maecyn for a little girl. DH and I plan to name our next child that if it is a girl. And spelled just like that after my great Grandmother Mae.  Now if I could just get pg.



DMGeurts said:


> I am pretty sure that the biggest it does is a 5x7.  I am not sure which machines do the 6x10...  I am quite sure they are expensive though.    I am curious if anyone knows which ones do a 6x10 though.
> 
> D~






ireland_nicole said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't seen any machine with a 6x10 hoop less then around $3000 ish.  I got really blessed and was able to get a babylock esante second hand for $900 plus my used PES700ii.  (I still miss that little workhorse).  The very nice lady who traded with me said she felt like she was wasting the machine because she didn't use most of the features, only occasionally embroidered, and never bigger than 5x7. huh. (I also got her awesome software- bonus!)
> 
> I have to say, I do use the 6x10 a fair bit, but partially because I like big appliques... and my DD is 11 and I like 6x10's on adult t-s too.
> 
> However, I would not discourage someone from a 5x7 hoop.  Honestly, it does what you need it to- for out last Disney trip, I only had the PES700ii and we got stopped constantly with compliments on our outfits, both kids and adults.
> 
> Unless someone had money to burn I wouldn't encourage going straight to the 6x10 because some people don't love embroidery like I do.  I use my machine at least 4 days/week, so I believe it's good value for money for me, but I have a friend with a great machine and she sews like 1-2 days every 3 months or so... so until I knew it was something I loved I wouldn't necessarily make a multi thousand dollar commitment.
> 
> If the machine I have hadn't fallen in my lap, I could have been happy with the 5x7 embroidery field at least a couple years longer, and then could have sold it on craigslist and recouped some of that.  But I wouldn't tell anyone to get a 4x4 machine, because it is really limiting in size- you don't think it's that big a difference, but I promise, it's huge- a lot of designs you almost double in size because of the extra length.


I have the Husqvarna Viking H-Class 600e sewing/embroidery. It has a 6x10 hoop, but as I posted before it lacks a 5x7 (only has a 4x4 and 6x10) I paid $1500 for it from a local dealer. I LOVE the machine but I am really finding that I would have loved that in between size hoop.



mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.


This is just darling! I love the embellishments on the shirt as well! Too Cute!



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..





PurpleEars said:


> That is a beautiful outfit. I like the colours too (even though the picture looks blurry). I hope your niece will like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! The pillowcase dresses look great! I don't have any suggestions for keeping them bunched up other than trying elastics. I haven't made a pillowcase top or dress so I really don't know much about them!
> 
> To answer your question about the Mickey dresses - they look like the Stripwork jumper to me (using a single piece of fabric for the skirt part instead of strips). The Stripwork jumper pattern is available from YMCT. It is actually one of my favourite patterns!


Your pillow case dresses are very sweet! LOVE the Red/White/Blue one. Yes it is the stripwork jumper pattern with a solid skirt instead of strips. I am in love  with that pattern. It's kinda my go to dress! LOL!


Jeana


----------



## KathleensKid

Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter. 
The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!


----------



## bigmochick

JMD1979 said:


> Thanks! Also wanted to tell you how much I love the name Maecyn for a little girl. DH and I plan to name our next child that if it is a girl. And spelled just like that after my great Grandmother Mae.  Now if I could just get pg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana


Jeana, Thanks for the compliment on her name! I have 2 sons and 2 daughters, Karcyn ~ 13 and Maecyn, 4. We call her Macy 1/2 the time. She was named after my grandmother "Leola Mae" who passed away when I was 7 months pregnant with Maecyn.


----------



## kollerbear

Hi! I just wanted to follow up and thank everyone for the great advice!! I'm not sure how to do multi-quotes yet, but I wanted to let anyone BRAND new to sewing know (there were a couple of you back there I think...) that I just picked up _Stitch by Stitch: Learning to Sew One Project at a Time_. It's INCREDIBLE. Very easy to follow and actually has you using the machine, even before you know what every little thing does. It's great, and really kept me from being overwhelmed.

Between my manual and that book, I figured out how to thread my machine and run it!  I'm doing a stitch sampler now. It's so pretty, I think I'm gonna finish it and frame it as a testament to the Big Accomplishment! hahaha. I have to admit--I had some ugly run-ins after practicing changing the throat plates when I selected an embroidery stitch without realizing it and there wasn't a hole in the plate for the needle... THESE are the things I'm talking about, Mom, when you say sewing is simple!!! Thankfully nothing too serious happened, but I definitely thought I ruined my machine forever.

I bought my fabric for the pillowcase and washed it today! Picking out fabric is THE BEST! I love the prints I picked! I asked the girl at the counter if I'd need double the recommendation because it looked like the fabric was less wide than I thought it should be... (because it was folded over!!!  )  Just a little more practice before I cut into my good stuff for the pillow, I'll post a pic when I'm done.

One further question--my grandmother has a stockpile of fabric, and she's offered me to pick through and take what I want. I'm SO grateful, but her house has... well, a distinct odor. It is overwhelming enough that we couldn't have the stuff in the house. Even when we wash her clothes for her the smell doesn't come all the way out. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with any alternative detergent products that might be extra good at removing odors?

THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disney Yooper said:


> You are all amazing enablers.



Just part of our job!! 



Disney Yooper said:


> Does the 770 do the 6x10 size?  My DH really wants the larger size.



To get a 6x10, you have to get a combo machine. Quilt sew and embroidery. I looked at one for $2500 and I think it was the cheapest.


----------



## cjbear

Sorry - messed up the quote part but for the fabric with the "distinctive odor" maybe try WIN or one of the sports detergents - works well on stinky running clothes.


----------



## cjbear

cjbear said:


> Sorry - messed up the quote part but for the fabric with the "distinctive odor" maybe try WIN or one of the sports detergents - works well on stinky running clothes.


.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final plea - would anyone be willing to make 3 of the kids from Bridgies Big Give an Eye Spy Bag? They have to travel by car because Bridgie can't tolerate pressure changes and they are coming from MI!!!!!! Thanks for thinking about it!!!


Oh how cute!  I love the lettuce edge.  I tried one on a t-shirt from the rag bag and it didn't turn out at all   Sort of like my rolled hem I guess -- I think these two things are really non-existant on a Singer.



kha100399 said:


> I'm hoping maybe this got hidden between all the beautiful pictures! Can anyone help with this?! Thank you so much!


I have never seen a tut for a Snow White dress but I've seen many done -- people just improvise and make up their own.



Disney Yooper said:


> Does the 770 do the 6x10 size?  My DH really wants the larger size.


Only goes up to a 5x7.



mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.


Adorable!  Love the flower applique.



Meshell2002 said:


> I think I know what that is (googled it)....I don't have a lot to put in them though...suggestions? I've got buttons, pennies, safty pins, and maybe some of DS green army men....what else? I'll have to get some vinyl. Since I'm at a stopping point I can help. Ship date is 6/15 right?


Paper clip (I use the coated ones), if you use a saftey pin be sure to glue it closed, beads, buttons, pom poms, google eyes, take a drinking straw and cut it to less than an inch long piece, nickel, washers, hex nuts, scraps of ribbon (I usally take one and tie a knot in the center), any old tiny game pieces, marbles, a one inch piece of a metal chain, tiny rubber band, etc.  My bags end up being filled with mostly cute buttons (I just buy packs when they go on sale for 40 or 50% off) and cute beads from the kids crafty section.



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..


Very cute!  I have never made a pillow case dress ~ could you knot the ties at the openings to keep them inplace so the dress stays scrunched as you'd like it too?  Ohterwise maybe a hidden saftey pin to hold it, or a little stitch to keep it in place.



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!


Just beuatiful!  I love the swirl fabric in the skirt.  I love glitter too -- I even have bought some of the spray on sheen stuff but I think it works for the birds.  DD and I try to use it though to "glow."  I can where your ds might not be too happy about it though!



kollerbear said:


> Hi! I just wanted to follow up and thank everyone for the great advice!! I'm not sure how to do multi-quotes yet, but I wanted to let anyone BRAND new to sewing know (there were a couple of you back there I think...) that I just picked up _Stitch by Stitch: Learning to Sew One Project at a Time_. It's INCREDIBLE. Very easy to follow and actually has you using the machine, even before you know what every little thing does. It's great, and really kept me from being overwhelmed.
> 
> Between my manual and that book, I figured out how to thread my machine and run it!  I'm doing a stitch sampler now. It's so pretty, I think I'm gonna finish it and frame it as a testament to the Big Accomplishment! hahaha. I have to admit--I had some ugly run-ins after practicing changing the throat plates when I selected an embroidery stitch without realizing it and there wasn't a hole in the plate for the needle... THESE are the things I'm talking about, Mom, when you say sewing is simple!!! Thankfully nothing too serious happened, but I definitely thought I ruined my machine forever.
> 
> I bought my fabric for the pillowcase and washed it today! Picking out fabric is THE BEST! I love the prints I picked! I asked the girl at the counter if I'd need double the recommendation because it looked like the fabric was less wide than I thought it should be... (because it was folded over!!!  )  Just a little more practice before I cut into my good stuff for the pillow, I'll post a pic when I'm done.
> 
> One further question--my grandmother has a stockpile of fabric, and she's offered me to pick through and take what I want. I'm SO grateful, but her house has... well, a distinct odor. It is overwhelming enough that we couldn't have the stuff in the house. Even when we wash her clothes for her the smell doesn't come all the way out. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with any alternative detergent products that might be extra good at removing odors?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.


A GREAT detergent can be found in the sporting goods section at Walmart.  I can't think of the name off hand, but it is right by the deerhunting things and is called some sort of Sportswash.  It's close to $5 for a smaller sized bottle, but it works really well for removing stinkies, and you don't need to use tons of it.  It's well worth the price.  We used it a lot when we had a cat going through renal failure.  Anything that removes cat pee smell is a fantastic product!


----------



## Darragh

billwendy said:


> Lol - hey girl!! Whatcha doing over here? Are you crafty!! I've been following your PTR - so happy you have some dates and stuff all ready to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love that rainbow design by Heather!  I had not seen that before!  What category is it in?  And did you get from her Etsy store or FB?  (just asking because the categories are different)


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I am pretty sure that the biggest it does is a 5x7.  I am not sure which machines do the 6x10...  I am quite sure they are expensive though.    I am curious if anyone knows which ones do a 6x10 though.
> 
> D~



My Duetta Does 6 x 10 and it was expensive and I bought it used.


----------



## cogero

tinkabella627 said:


> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..



Love your pillowcase dresses.

I want to make C a pillowcase top maybe I will find some time this weekend since DH is off through Sunday Night.

Oh Wendy wanted to say I love that rainbow Mickey Can't wait for that Miss C will be over the moon with it.


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> My Duetta Does 6 x 10 and it was expensive and I bought it used.



I also bought a used duetta (brother 4500d).  It is a combo machine and goes up to 7x12.  I paid about $2200 on ebay, which was a bit of a risk to spend so much on a used machine, but so far it has been a great purchase.  I've had it for over a year now.  I did take it in for service/overhaul when I first got it which cost me another $200.

This machine retails for around $8000, which I don't think I could ever pay for a sewing machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.



I love this, and I love all the details on the front of the shirt.  Great job!



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)



Congrats on your little girl!  All of these little dresses turned out great!  I love the little fireworks one.  



KathleensKid said:


> First post here!
> I make my pillowcase dresses differently. I have the ties around the armholes and elastic across the top front and back. That way the dress is nicely scrunched and the dress isn't being tied in a circle around the neck.
> 
> You ladies are inspirational. I'll have to post photos soon.



Welcome!  I can't wait to see photos - I don't think I've seen pillowcase dresses done this way before and they sound really cute!



KathleensKid said:


>



Adorable!  Even though the glitter was a pain - I think the fabric really added a lot to the dress and I love it.




cogero said:


> My Duetta Does 6 x 10 and it was expensive and I bought it used.



Thanks!  I know you do a lot of awesome embroideries - so the machine is probably going to get pleanty of use....  I know someone above explained her reasoning on the difference between a 5x7 and 6x10 - I didn't quote her (shoot), but it made a lot of sense.    I can't wait to see all the awesome things you make with this machine!  

*Oh and to everyone who gave advice about the John Deere project for the neighbor family.*  I just want to thank you for all the ideas!    I still haven't come to a conclusion... but the mom asked my dd to do some regular babysitting for her this summer - and I told her that she should do quite a few of them for free to "pay for the bike"... so that might be a better alternative.  As much as they would look adorable in matching farm outfits - I am thinking that 4 of them is a little excessive and I am not sure that I have that much time on my hands.    HOwever, it is something I will keep in the back of my mind, and if I ever reach a lull - I might try.

D~


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks!  I know you do a lot of awesome embroideries - so the machine is probably going to get pleanty of use....  I know someone above explained her reasoning on the difference between a 5x7 and 6x10 - I didn't quote her (shoot), but it made a lot of sense.    I can't wait to see all the awesome things you make with this machine!
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks D I am just trying to get through til 6/20 and our Dress rehearsal and showcase for Dance. I am looking forward to Dance being over until September. The last month always gets me. From Saturday through Monday I will be gone about 12 hours with classes,rehearsals,a showcase in full costumes and extra time with hair and make up.We also have 3days worth of karate lessons in there.

I have so many projects in my head that I want time to play.

I just purchased Heather Sue's Rainbow and that just may get made this weekend on a tank top for me LOL


----------



## babynala

tinkabella627 said:


> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..


I've never made a pillowcase dress so I don't have any tips but I wanted to say that these look so cute.  As others have said I think the Mickey dresses are the simply sweet pattern.  



mkwj said:


> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.


Love the colors and the applique.



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.


That dress looks amazing.  I love the skirt fabric, even if it left a trail of pixie dust.  I love that picture of your DD, is she looking up at Cinderella?  



kollerbear said:


> Hi! I just wanted to follow up and thank everyone for the great advice!! I'm not sure how to do multi-quotes yet, but I wanted to let anyone BRAND new to sewing know (there were a couple of you back there I think...) that I just picked up _Stitch by Stitch: Learning to Sew One Project at a Time_. It's INCREDIBLE. Very easy to follow and actually has you using the machine, even before you know what every little thing does. It's great, and really kept me from being overwhelmed.
> 
> I bought my fabric for the pillowcase and washed it today! Picking out fabric is THE BEST! I love the prints I picked! I asked the girl at the counter if I'd need double the recommendation because it looked like the fabric was less wide than I thought it should be... (because it was folded over!!!  )  Just a little more practice before I cut into my good stuff for the pillow, I'll post a pic when I'm done.
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.


Sounds like you are doing great with learning to sew.  I always seem to run into those little problems.  It never fails that I break a needle when I change my foot and forget to change the location of the needle on my machine, even if I've told myself "don't forget to move the needle".  



DMGeurts said:


> I just want to thank you for all the ideas!    I still haven't come to a conclusion... but the mom asked my dd to do some regular babysitting for her this summer - and I told her that she should do quite a few of them for free to "pay for the bike"... so that might be a better alternative.  As much as they would look adorable in matching farm outfits - I am thinking that 4 of them is a little excessive and I am not sure that I have that much time on my hands.    HOwever, it is something I will keep in the back of my mind, and if I ever reach a lull - I might try.
> 
> D~


That sounds like a good plan since your DD will be the one getting to use the bike and a good babysitter is the best thing a mom can have.  Maybe a John Deere inspired AG outfit would be something cute to add to your collection (when you get a lull)


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Oh how cute!  I love the lettuce edge.  I tried one on a t-shirt from the rag bag and it didn't turn out at all   Sort of like my rolled hem I guess -- I think these two things are *really non-existant on a Singer.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Paper clip (I use the coated ones), if you use a saftey pin be sure to glue it closed, beads, buttons, pom poms, google eyes, take a drinking straw and cut it to less than an inch long piece, nickel, washers, hex nuts, scraps of ribbon (I usally take one and tie a knot in the center), any old tiny game pieces, marbles, a one inch piece of a metal chain, tiny rubber band, etc.  My bags end up being filled with mostly cute buttons (I just buy packs when they go on sale for 40 or 50% off) and cute beads from the kids crafty section.*



I had a Singer serger and it was aweful! I ended up donating it (it was that bad!) and buying a refurb'd Juki and I LOVE it....I got 3/4/5 (model 735)thread and it has such consistent stitching compared to that darn Singer! I started sewing knits again after I bought it. Wish Disney prints were available in knits.

Thanks for the small object suggestions...that I can do


----------



## Piper

kollerbear said:


> Hi!
> 
> One further question--my grandmother has a stockpile of fabric, and she's offered me to pick through and take what I want. I'm SO grateful, but her house has... well, a distinct odor. It is overwhelming enough that we couldn't have the stuff in the house. Even when we wash her clothes for her the smell doesn't come all the way out. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with any alternative detergent products that might be extra good at removing odors?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.



By a box of Arm & Hammer washing soda (yes they do have that!)  Add it to the wash and it really helps remove odors!  You may have to do several run throughs if it is really bad.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that I got a chance to go to HKDL (I was there for other business anyway so I went there for a day). I was there in the middle of August so it was super hot and there were lots of guests in the park. One thing that caught me off guard was the personal space issue - I guess most of the visitors were used to having less personal space which made me feel slightly uncomfortable. Jungle Cruise and a few other attractions were offered three different languages so you had to make sure you choose the correct queue or show up at the right time for the shows. The castle was quite small (if you think the one in DL was small, this one was smaller). Doing Space Mountain as a single rider was amazing - posted standby wait time of 30+ minutes but I could get on and off as a single rider in 5. Space Mountain there is the 2 per row seating (like DL). The CM's asked me if it was "ok to ride with a male", maybe there is a cultural taboo about female riding with male that I didn't know about? Wow I guess that was a long-winded answer. The bottom line is that I would go to HKDL again if I ended up over in that region in a few years.
> 
> Oh and I am glad to hear that your machine is behaving now!



Interesting that they asked you if it was ok to ride with a male.  It reminded me of taking an overnight sleeping train from Paris to Nice.  There were six bunks, three stacked on each side.  Imagine my surprise when one of my fellow passengers was a man!


----------



## JMD1979

KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!


 Oh this is so cute! You did a great job! And she matches Ariel quite well! 



bigmochick said:


> Jeana, Thanks for the compliment on her name! I have 2 sons and 2 daughters, Karcyn ~ 13 and Maecyn, 4. We call her Macy 1/2 the time. She was named after my grandmother "Leola Mae" who passed away when I was 7 months pregnant with Maecyn.


Well this is just too funny..... I also have a DD named Karsyn!  Named after my MIL's maiden name, Carson. You don't see too many girls named Karsyn but there are quite  a few boys with that name around here. If I ever get a Maecyn I also plan to call here Macy. We would like to tie Mae in as the middle name as well. I always say I will call her Macy Mae! LOL!


Jeana


----------



## babynala

My sister wants me to make her a medium sized purse with a zipper.  I asked her if it could have ruffles and she said "no".  Boo, I wanted to make a Rosetta bag.  I know I have seen lots of bags on this site and I own plenty of patterns but I can't find anything I like that has a zipper.  Does anyone have a quick suggestion for a pattern?  Maybe I'll just make a rosetta bag (with D's tutorial for the zipper) and if she doesn't like it I'll keep it.  TIA


----------



## Fruto76

tricia said:


> Mom said it was amazing.  Over 18,000 bolts of fabric.  She is taking me there in nov. Cause we are spending a week in st. Pete's Beach.


  18,000 bolts! I'm thinking I might make a trip there next week. I love making teacher gifts but sometimes have a tough time picking fabrics and yours were perfect. Thanks a ton for posting this info. seems like it was meant to be for me since it's right down the road. 



DMGeurts said:


> I am pretty sure that the biggest it does is a 5x7.  I am not sure which machines do the 6x10...  I am quite sure they are expensive though.    I am curious if anyone knows which ones do a 6x10 though.
> 
> D~


 I have a Viking Platinum that has a 6x10 hoop. Sadly its getting ready to head to the shop because the embroidery arm will not move right to left. I have some BG's to get done before I take it in. I hate the thought of being without my machine, its the downside to having a combo machine.  I do have a basic Singer if I begin to go stir crazy.



mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.


Love this set. Great job! 



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked/answered already but the mickey dresses- what pattern are those?
> 
> here are my pillowcase dresses... for those of you that make these, how do I keep the top bunched up? I fight with it to look cute for pictures and I know it will/should stay bunched on the baby but I have seen them on hangers looking bunched too..


The dresses are great and like others suggested I would add elastic tacked down at the ends inside the casing a little smaller than the length of the neckline so it forces it to bunch up.



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!


The dress and your dd are gorgeous. She looks very happy!


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> Maybe I'll just make a rosetta bag (with D's tutorial for the zipper) and if she doesn't like it I'll keep it.  TIA



LOL... You should just make one for yourself.  

I really like the looks of this bag: 
http://wholesalepursepatterns.com/i...id=998&zenid=e78b9e173865fd153b230a08a41cf76d

But I've heard the Lila Tueller's patterns are quite difficult, and sometimes don't match up correctly... but I really like the looks of all of them....

Here's more of hers:
http://wholesalepursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=53

Also, the Amy Butler "Frenchy" bag gets really awesome reviews on the sewing pattern review board... It's actually listed as one of their top 10 patterns, or something like that???  I have not made it or purchased it, but I've seriously considered it because of the awesome reviews - I think I will purchase it in the future...
http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2

Also, all of these bag patterns, I've been able to find on Etsy - so if you prefer to pay with Paypal, just search Etsy.  

Let us know what you decide to do.

D~  <---- Can you tell that I am a purse fanatic???


----------



## DMGeurts

Sorry, but in addition to my above post...

I love this bag too:
http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?...id=815&zenid=c40d37e31ad19a24540cb77095fcd133

And this one - but I would want to add a strap and carry it cross-body style:
http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?...d=1393&zenid=c40d37e31ad19a24540cb77095fcd133

D~  <---- who must get back to sewing now.


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> My sister wants me to make her a medium sized purse with a zipper.  I asked her if it could have ruffles and she said "no".  Boo, I wanted to make a Rosetta bag.  I know I have seen lots of bags on this site and I own plenty of patterns but I can't find anything I like that has a zipper.  Does anyone have a quick suggestion for a pattern?  Maybe I'll just make a rosetta bag (with D's tutorial for the zipper) and if she doesn't like it I'll keep it.  TIA



I bookmarked this tutorial that was posted by someone else here... (Maybe NCMomof2?)  Anyway it looks somewhat similar to the Aivilo Messenger bag  (https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/aivilo-pocket-messenger-bag.htm) I've made several times, except it has a zipper which I have never tried.  Anyway, thought it might help.

http://pinoyinoz.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-messenger-bag-with-zip-top.html


----------



## tinkabella627

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute!  I have never made a pillow case dress ~ could you knot the ties at the openings to keep them inplace so the dress stays scrunched as you'd like it too?  Ohterwise maybe a hidden saftey pin to hold it, or a little stitch to keep it in place.



I know other people replied too but I apparently didn't click the quote button before replying so to everyone thank you for the compliments and congrats on the baby (that I wish would come on out so I can try these on her haha). I never thought to put a little stitch in! I guess I will wait until she is born, see how they look when I put them on, and then decide on the elastic or stitching. I don't want to put too much or too little bunch in it where it doesn't sit right on her collar bone. So for now, I will keep sewing them until she is here then just adjust them if I need to. My friends assure me that I shouldn't have to do anything once it is actually on her so we will see. I have 8 more to make that I precut the fabric for (some duplicates to either give to other babies that have been born in the past 2 months or to sell... I haven't decided yet- my family wants me to sell them but I am afraid to start selling my things because I don't know how sell worthy they are) then I am going to try some pants (simple free pattern I found just to practice) and then a few burp cloths and pacifier clips. After all that (and hopefully the baby will be here before I even get to all that) I want to get some of these patterns I have been saving and try them (especially little bucket hats... we can't find any small enough for our baby!)


----------



## VBAndrea

Someone posted instructions for printing the hat pieces.  I just printed mine and it seems HUGE but I'm going to try it anyway.  

Here is how to print the pattern for those interested.

Step 1: Install the latest version of Adobe (X or 10).  It took only about 5 minutes for me to do.  This step is crucial to getting your printer to cooperate.

Step 2: Open the pattern piece you need from Martha's list.  It opens a pdf file and then you hit the little printer button which should open up your printer.

Step 3:  From your printer menu you should see something that says PAGE SCALING (anyone who buys Carla's patterns should be familiar with that).  Select TILE LARGE PAGES and hit print.

Someone was kind enough to submit this in the comment section -- I did not figure it out on my own.  I'm not that computer savy.  

And if anyone makes the Ottobre hat pattern that was listed don't forget to add seam allowances.   And if you think I'm speaking from experience you are correct.  Even with seam allowances I had to add a tiny dart to my brim.  I will post pics (hopefully tomorrow) on the BG board and eventually on here once the recipient gets her hats.  They'll all come with a disclaimer that I will not be offended if they are not worn (though my sun hat turned out darling if I do say so myself).


----------



## snubie

Wendy, that rainbow looks great.  Love Heather's newest design!


Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....





And because it is pretty funny......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jessica52877

I am going to give my opinion on the 5x7 vs the 6x10 since I see talk about it. There is usually quite a large jump in price between the two but if you can find the 1500d it isn't that bad for a 6x10 compared to what some are. It is a combo sewing/embroidery though so that raises the price itself. My dealer was firm at $2200 (I think, might have been $2400) and he was going to toss in the 4x4 hoop after lots of pleading. I don't think he was in the mood to sell a machine that day. 

Anyways, if you take an image and do it 6x10 you often times don't get *that* much larger because you can only go one inch larger on the one side, usually width with most designs and you have to keep your item in scale. So overall it isn't that huge. Of course if it is something long and skinny, a ladder for example, you could easily get it the 3 inches longer (I know, bad example). 

I never use my 6x10, but I also hoop everything and hooping with a 6x10 is very hard unless the shirt is large. I do not like spray or sticky because it gums up the machine and I use mine way too often to be worrying about that. I have maybe used it 5x in the 11 years I have owned my machine. It is good though if you wanted to make something with a name or long saying since you can get way more words in it. If you make dresses or skirts vs tees then the hooping isn't as big of an issue since the fabric can just be cut larger. 

Anyways, just my thoughts. I will say I enjoy having that size though just to have. I bought a new machine 2 months ago and skipped the 6x10, stuck with a 5x7. It was $700 more for the 6x10 but I wasn't willing to pay it since I saw no need.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I have read through Heathersue's tutorial on appliques and am hoping to attempt doing my first one this coming week.  However, after reading through other posts, I am beginning to wonder if it is possible to do an applique without having an embroidery machine.  All I have is a plain jane sewing machine with none of the extras on it.  Is this possible to do or should I be looking at another option?  Thanks so much for all your help and advice!! You all are wonderful!!


----------



## ellenbenny

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I have read through Heathersue's tutorial on appliques and am hoping to attempt doing my first one this coming week.  However, after reading through other posts, I am beginning to wonder if it is possible to do an applique without having an embroidery machine.  All I have is a plain jane sewing machine with none of the extras on it.  Is this possible to do or should I be looking at another option?  Thanks so much for all your help and advice!! You all are wonderful!!



Heathersue's applique tutorial is written for doing applique with a standard sewing machine, so you should be just fine.


----------



## dianemom2

Disney Yooper said:


> That's wonderful advice and I really appreciate it.  I'll keep the 770 on my list for now.  I think it will do what my DH is looking to do anyway.



I also bought a second hand Babylock machine.  Mine is an Ellageo 3.  It does the 6x10.  I love it and it works great!  I would strongly suggest waiting until you can buy something that does 5x7.  My first machine was a 270D that only did 4x4 embroidery and had no ability to combine and edit designs.  It was only a few months before I was seriously looking to upgrade.  If I were you, I would be checking Craigslist for something that will cost less and do everything you want.  I've seen several people locally selling very lightly used machines on there.


----------



## miprender

mkwj said:


> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.



That came out cute. I like the colors. Are you using Carla C's twirl pattern?



tinkabella627 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here and pretty new to sewing even though I have had a machine for a few years. I just really started getting into it when I found out we were expecting a little girl and I could sew clothes for her... All I have done so far are some pillowcase dresses (that I will post at the bottom)



Congrats on the baby and great job on the pillowcase dresses. I wish I had started sewing when DD was younger. I just started this year and there aren't as many cute patterns for 7 year olds as there are for little girls.



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!



What a pretty dress.



kha100399 said:


> Hello ladies! I love to look at all of your creations for inspiration although I'm mostly a lurker. can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for a snow white simply sweet? I found them for sleeping beauty, cinderella, and belle.
> 
> thank you for any help!



I saw you posted the question again. Sorry I can't help as my Simply Sweet dresses are pretty simple and I haven't tried to princessfy (sp) them yet.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ellenbenny said:


> Heathersue's applique tutorial is written for doing applique with a standard sewing machine, so you should be just fine.



Okay Great!!! Thank you so much for clarifying this for me!!  now hopefully i can get it to work!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

snubie said:


> Wendy, that rainbow looks great.  Love Heather's newest design!
> 
> 
> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is pretty funny......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=youtu.be



This is great!!  My daughter would love that too!!


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> And I will answer.  That is the short form for Mademoiselle, or Miss in French.  He goes to French Immersion school, so spends 1/2 in english, and 1/2 day in French.  And this year is really weird cause his french teacher does not have a french sounding last name, and his english teacher has a *very* french last name.



Ahhh...that makes sense.  I learned something today!  Thanks!



JMD1979 said:


> I am so in love with this quilt! It is just darling! You have done a great job!
> 
> Jeana



Thanks Jeana.  



disney*mom*82 said:


> Im a long time lurker, and I just want to say that I LOVE everything that all of you post on here. I go through the pages every couple of days and dream of being able to do something similar.
> 
> It is officially summer here at my new house, so my DH has been assigned to unpacking our office so I can make it a sewing room. (I threatened to get it done asap or else Im doing it in our bedroom.)
> 
> Anyways, I am brand new to this and have not sewed anything since I was a young girl. I dont really have anyone who will help me, so I hope to get some great tips and advice from you all.
> 
> Ill post my failures and success on here once I get started. Ive got some material and am off to get some of the must have accessories now.
> 
> PS...we are probably going to WDW for 4th of July and Im really wanting to have something made by then. Ive always planned our trips way in advance and here we are not even 100% we are going. Our BFFs have a week at Bonnet Creek they want rid of, so we may take it.



Welcome....can't wait to see what you make.  And don't be afraid to ask questions.  



miprender said:


> As always everything looks beautiful. I can't wait to see your DGS's nursery.



Thank you!  Her baby shower is July 23 so I probably won't post pictures until after.  I am getting antsy to get it all in the room and see how it all looks.



Disney Yooper said:


> Where did you buy that turtle fabric?  It is gorgeous.  My daughter loves turtles.  I don't know what I would make with it now because she is 25.  She is engaged and getting married in the next year.  Maybe I could save it for a quilt someday for some future grandchildren.



The turtle fabric came from Joanns.  I was at a different store than the one I usually visit one day and there it was.  I don't think I have seen it since.  I hope you find it.  I am sure you can make something cute from it.



jas0202 said:


> Sure, I'll share!  It's not perfect, but it worked well enough for me and my friend.    I have the 5x7 hoop, so I just assumed that I should use the 5x7 designs, but then I posted on Heather's facebook and asked if she had any tips, and she suggested using the 4x4 designs, as they were three separate designs and were hooped separately.  For all three designs, I hooped tear away stabilizer and sprayed with adhesive, then floated the knit tank.
> 
> So, I did the center one first, the mickey head with the swirlies, right at the bottom of the V.  Before I started, I checked the needle position at the top center of the design to make sure it was in the center of the V and about a half inch down from the trim around the neck.  That was the easy one.
> 
> The left and right sides were a little more difficult, because it was just guesswork and prayer!  LOL!  Since the designs are kind of diagonal, I used the teensy picture on the embroidery machine and tried to mimic the angle of the design when I placed the shirt.  When I placed the shirt, I wanted some point of reference so I could attempt to place the other half in the same manner.  It worked out that for the left side of the design, the left ear on the mickey head that I did in the center was in the lower right corner of the 4x4 hoop, and then the swirlie to the left of the mickey head was extending out right over the top of the bottom edge of the hoop toward the center of the hoop.  So the shirt was kind of angled as well.
> 
> Then, I checked the top left needle position to make sure it wasn't in the armpit, and checked the bottom right needle position to make sure it wasn't going to run off the V.  After I did that, made a few adjustments left and right, I just hit start and crossed my fingers.
> 
> I lined up the second side the same way but on the other side of the mickey head and with the other swirl.  Again, fiddled with the needle settings and moved the design just a bit so it seemed to look about the same as the other side, hit start and prayed.  It worked pretty well, but I still wish the right side would have been about another half centimeter lower and to the right.  Next time!
> 
> Clear as mud, right?



Yes...makes total sense.  Thanks so much!



mkwj said:


> The rainbow Mickey is way to cute.  I saw that design on her facebook page today and liked it.
> 
> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.   I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.



Very cute!



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!



Oh...she is precious and so is the dress.  I love the glitter.



snubie said:


> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is pretty funny......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=youtu.be



Cute.  My DGD would love that.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I have read through Heathersue's tutorial on appliques and am hoping to attempt doing my first one this coming week.  However, after reading through other posts, I am beginning to wonder if it is possible to do an applique without having an embroidery machine.  All I have is a plain jane sewing machine with none of the extras on it.  Is this possible to do or should I be looking at another option?  Thanks so much for all your help and advice!! You all are wonderful!!



Yes...absolutely you can do it with a regular sewing machine as long as it has a zig zag stitch.


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> Awesome finds.  Wish I could get Disney fabric around here.... But then I would just buy a bunch that I don't need and take forever to use it and fill my sewing room to the ceiling... Maybe I am better off not having easy access.
> 
> It is the Aivilo Pocket Tote from You can Make this.  I have made about 15 or so of them now.  They are very easy and you can customize the size quite easily too.  The colours of the tops of the bags are those teachers favourite colours.  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/the-aivilo-pocket-handbag.htm
> 
> Ottobre doesn't require a serger any more than any other pattern.  You can just zig zag your seams and use a long stretchy zig zag to hem the knits with your regular machine.  I love   my Ottobre subscription.  there are 40 full patterns in every issue, with many different sizes and it only costs about $15/issue.



Thanks!!!!  I am super excited about my fabric finds!!!
Too funny that it's an Aivilo pattern ... She's part of another board I'm on and her designs are wonderful!  Thanks for sharing!  And thanks for the Ottobre info!!!



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.



LOVE the Minnie dress and your daughter is just precious!!!!  Can't wait to see what you do next!



Meshell2002 said:


> Wish I'd been on here before 11 so jealous of the fabric purchases!



I'm going to have to make another trip back up there ... was there a certain fabric you were looking for???  pm me 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Where is this place?  I am in Salisbury, so please share!



It'd be a bit of a drive for you from Salisbury!  I'm up in Rhode Island for a big chunk of the summer.  The name of the store is called Just Fabrics and it's in Cranston, RI.



snubie said:


> Thank you for recommending the fabric place Marianne.  I might be heading to RI in the next few weeks.  I guess I will have to rope my parents into babysitting so I can do some fabric shopping.   For those that have asked, she found a place in Rhode Island for fabric.



Let me know if you're coming down and going!  Maybe we can meet!!!



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!  Which skirt pattern is that?  Is it difficult???  I so need a girl!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> Welcome!  I hadn't sewn anything since jr. high when I started lurking here last fall...  There's more inspiration in this little thread than you can imagine!    And everyone here is so helpful!    I can't wait to see what you create!
> 
> D~



ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????     You've only been lurking here since last fall???  Your stuff is amazing!!!!  You give me great hope!!!! 



miprender said:


> That store is truely a hidden gem. I do have some of those fabrics and the vintage Mickey I remember when it came in. She told be she had some old Disney fabric that her DH found and was delivering it for a few days. I think I hounded her for days till she bought it. I haven't been there in a while so I think I might have to take a ride over.
> 
> I saw you posted that you were at Joannes in Warwick. You were right by where I live
> 
> It is in Cranston, RI on Atwood Ave. She does have a FB page and it is really a whole in the wall place but she does have some great deals on Fabric.



A hidden gem is right!!!  But what a steady stream of customers!!!  And I should know  I was in there for 2.5 hours yesterday  I went from there to Ryco (www.rycotrim.com if anyone makes tutus or uses lots of ribbons & trims ... their fabric prices are REALLY  high, but their trims, etc. are SUCH a great deal!!!!) to pick up tutu making supplies (I'll post a picture in a few!) ... then on my way home hit Joann's to pick up a couple of other supplies (using coupons of course! ) .... It was fabulous to get to go ALONE!!!!!  I could take my time and look at everything and really THINK about what I was buying!!!

So ... I have to share this story with y'all ... When I got to Just Fabrics yesterday there were quite a few customers in the store ... I said hello and then started browsing ... when the owner had a minute I asked her if she had any more of some of the fabrics I'd purchased the day before because I didn't see the bolts on the shelves... 
She started laughing and said, "Well, yes, I do ... but I had to pull them all to be cut"   I asked why ... her response, "Well, this morning I got a phone call from a man in Utah saying his wife had seen the fabrics online and he wanted to place an order.  I said he must be mistaken because I don't have a website.  It took me a couple of minutes to figure out that you must have posted about the store and put pictures of the fabric to your group you were telling me about!  I couldn't believe you'd gotten pictures up that fast and that someone from UTAH was calling me!"
Then I told her I was going to need at least 12 yards of the Princess fabric as well as some other stuff for people in "my group"  

So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY feeling the Disboutiquers love  

For those of you that I'm getting princess fabric for, she didn't have enough in the store yesterday to cut me any (lucky person from Utah, whomever you are, you got the last of what she had there ) but she is 99% sure she has more in the warehouse and I've put in an "order" and she & I will be in touch later this week  

Okay ... now I'm off to go catch up on the next couple pages ... I was able to lurk a little yesterday, but I was on my phone, so I couldn't even begin to quote and post!!!!


----------



## mphalens

kha100399 said:


> I'm hoping maybe this got hidden between all the beautiful pictures! Can anyone help with this?! Thank you so much!



Hi Hayley!!!!  I'm no help (can you see P or F wearing a princess dress  ) but wanted to say "I see you!" 



tricia said:


> Mom said it was amazing.  Over 18,000 bolts of fabric.  She is taking me there in nov. Cause we are spending a week in st. Pete's Beach.


Hmm... maybe I need to make an excursion the next time I'm in Florida ...



mkwj said:


> I feel like all I have done this week is sew and embroider.  Finally got my son's teachers gifts done.  Just in time since tomorrow is the last day.  Also finished up my neices birthday present.  Sorry the picture is blurry, but I did it with my phone and it didn't want to take a good one.  I thought it turned out really cute and I love the colors.  I am having a lot of fun making these twirl skirts.  They are very easy to do, but also very time consuming.



LOVE it!!!!  I'm so itching to make a twirl skirt ... darn it, why do I only have boys???



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!



LOVE it!!!!  What a pretty dress and little girl!  And I love the pixie dust story!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Last week I finished DD summer seperates set....I didn't realize a T3 and child 3 are very different in commerical patterns....so she may have to wait until next year to wear this....or at least until the fall w/ a shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was mad I wouldn't let her wear the Cindy dress from last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly more cooperation
> 
> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today I decided I was tired of looking at my old ironing board cover that was too big and was covered in burnt stabilizer and 505! so I made a new one...to match the dining room since that's where I sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks



WOW!!!  It's all so pretty, but that portrait dress ... simply to die for!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL... You should just make one for yourself.
> 
> I really like the looks of this bag:
> http://wholesalepursepatterns.com/i...id=998&zenid=e78b9e173865fd153b230a08a41cf76d
> 
> But I've heard the Lila Tueller's patterns are quite difficult, and sometimes don't match up correctly... but I really like the looks of all of them....
> 
> Here's more of hers:
> http://wholesalepursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=53
> 
> Also, the Amy Butler "Frenchy" bag gets really awesome reviews on the sewing pattern review board... It's actually listed as one of their top 10 patterns, or something like that???  I have not made it or purchased it, but I've seriously considered it because of the awesome reviews - I think I will purchase it in the future...
> http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2
> 
> Also, all of these bag patterns, I've been able to find on Etsy - so if you prefer to pay with Paypal, just search Etsy.
> 
> Let us know what you decide to do.
> 
> D~  <---- Can you tell that I am a purse fanatic???



I LOVE Amy Butler!!!  I drool over her stuff ... and I'm also a purse fanatic!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Someone posted instructions for printing the hat pieces.  I just printed mine and it seems HUGE but I'm going to try it anyway.
> 
> Here is how to print the pattern for those interested.
> 
> Step 1: Install the latest version of Adobe (X or 10).  It took only about 5 minutes for me to do.  This step is crucial to getting your printer to cooperate.
> 
> Step 2: Open the pattern piece you need from Martha's list.  It opens a pdf file and then you hit the little printer button which should open up your printer.
> 
> Step 3:  From your printer menu you should see something that says PAGE SCALING (anyone who buys Carla's patterns should be familiar with that).  Select TILE LARGE PAGES and hit print.
> 
> Someone was kind enough to submit this in the comment section -- I did not figure it out on my own.  I'm not that computer savy.
> 
> And if anyone makes the Ottobre hat pattern that was listed don't forget to add seam allowances.   And if you think I'm speaking from experience you are correct.  Even with seam allowances I had to add a tiny dart to my brim.  I will post pics (hopefully tomorrow) on the BG board and eventually on here once the recipient gets her hats.  They'll all come with a disclaimer that I will not be offended if they are not worn (though my sun hat turned out darling if I do say so myself).



Thanks for posting this!  I'm tempted to try one of the hat patterns ... can't wait to see how yours came out!!!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I have read through Heathersue's tutorial on appliques and am hoping to attempt doing my first one this coming week.  However, after reading through other posts, I am beginning to wonder if it is possible to do an applique without having an embroidery machine.  All I have is a plain jane sewing machine with none of the extras on it.  Is this possible to do or should I be looking at another option?  Thanks so much for all your help and advice!! You all are wonderful!!



As long as your machine can do a satin stitch (a really tight zig zag stitch) ... my machine is from the 60s and it can ... my Mom's machine is from the early 70's and hers cannot do a tight zig zag ... I used her technique on my first pair of easy fits and it was fantastic!  I haven't attempted to do an applique that has different pieces to it yet though  ...


----------



## aboveH20

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I have read through Heathersue's tutorial on appliques and am hoping to attempt doing my first one this coming week.  However, after reading through other posts, I am beginning to wonder if it is possible to do an applique without having an embroidery machine.  All I have is a plain jane sewing machine with none of the extras on it.  Is this possible to do or should I be looking at another option?  Thanks so much for all your help and advice!! You all are wonderful!!



I keep meaning to say that if your name were Old Stuff and Fluffy, that would be me and my cat.

Anyway, you've gotten a number of opinions about "hand" aplique.  I agree with the post below.  It depends upon your machine.  Mine just wouldn't do the stitches tight enough together.  Someone (VBAndrea, maybe?) said the digital machines are better at it than the dial machines.  Mine's a dial.  Give it a try on practice material first -- and good luck, hope it works for you. 



mphalens said:


> As long as your machine can do a satin stitch (a really tight zig zag stitch) ... my machine is from the 60s and it can ... my Mom's machine is from the early 70's and hers cannot do a tight zig zag ... I used her technique on my first pair of easy fits and it was fantastic!  I haven't attempted to do an applique that has different pieces to it yet though  ...


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> A hidden gem is right!!!  But what a steady stream of customers!!!  And I should know  I was in there for 2.5 hours yesterday  I went from there to Ryco (www.rycotrim.com if anyone makes tutus or uses lots of ribbons & trims ... their fabric prices are REALLY  high, but their trims, etc. are SUCH a great deal!!!!) to pick up tutu making supplies (I'll post a picture in a few!) ... then on my way home hit Joann's to pick up a couple of other supplies (using coupons of course! ) .... It was fabulous to get to go ALONE!!!!!  I could take my time and look at everything and really THINK about what I was buying!!!
> 
> So ... I have to share this story with y'all ... When I got to Just Fabrics yesterday there were quite a few customers in the store ... I said hello and then started browsing ... when the owner had a minute I asked her if she had any more of some of the fabrics I'd purchased the day before because I didn't see the bolts on the shelves...
> She started laughing and said, "Well, yes, I do ... but I had to pull them all to be cut"   I asked why ... her response, "Well, this morning I got a phone call from a man in Utah saying his wife had seen the fabrics online and he wanted to place an order.  I said he must be mistaken because I don't have a website.  It took me a couple of minutes to figure out that you must have posted about the store and put pictures of the fabric to your group you were telling me about!  I couldn't believe you'd gotten pictures up that fast and that someone from UTAH was calling me!"
> Then I told her I was going to need at least 12 yards of the Princess fabric as well as some other stuff for people in "my group"
> 
> So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY feeling the Disboutiquers love
> 
> For those of you that I'm getting princess fabric for, she didn't have enough in the store yesterday to cut me any (lucky person from Utah, whomever you are, you got the last of what she had there ) but she is 99% sure she has more in the warehouse and I've put in an "order" and she & I will be in touch later this week
> 
> Okay ... now I'm off to go catch up on the next couple pages ... I was able to lurk a little yesterday, but I was on my phone, so I couldn't even begin to quote and post!!!!



That is too funny. I should get there before she is all sold out

Don't you just love RYCOs too I keep trying to talk the owner into getting Disney fabrics but she said because of the liscensing issue.


----------



## PrincessBoo

You ladies amaze me. I'm taking my last final tonight and then I'm going to start on some of these projects I've been drooling over for the last few months!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> OMG I think I need an intervention- I can't believe what I just did...
> 
> so I went to my local quilt store to see if they had any idea when their grinch fabric might be coming in, and lo and behold there it was on the counter having just been delivered. (cue angels singing)- did I mention we'll be at Uni for Grinchmas?  Anyhoo, I ran home to design something and as I was looking at my patterns thought, must have ruffles... and came upon the nie nie skirt which I haven't made yet- perfect!  Then, I thought; corset top with deco'd front- yes, this could work.  Laid out all the fabrics on the cutting counter, and then started telling her how much I needed of each... about 3/4 of the way through I realized this outfit was going to take about 8 yards of really expensive quilters cotton
> 
> I can't believe it, I just spent over $80 on fabric for an outfit that my dd was planning to wear once (I can barely breathe, even though My mom actually bought the fabric for DD).  I made her a silk dupoini dress last easter and spent less than $40... fwiw, DD will now be wearing it on multiple occasions, and I'm making 1 size up so she'll get at least a year or two more out of it, but holy toledo-
> 
> Has anyone else ever done something this insane?  Or do I need professional help?



I would tend to think you're not alone.  I can't believe I'm posting this in public where DH might actually read this and BUST me, but I've spent over $30 for princess embroidery designs before for my daughter's first trip dress and that's a good chunk of money before purchasing fabric, notions, pattern etc!!  EKK!  I know some people save money sewing for their kids, but I don't think I'm one of them.



billwendy said:


> I do love it!!! Its so much better than my cheapie which I sold on Craigslist. changing the thread is SO Much easier!!! Tonight I put a rainbow thread in to make some boy cut shirts look more girly for Eliz and Hannah!!!! All by myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled outfit without Zoey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step brother and his wife are leaving for China tomorrow to pick up their baby girl Kate!!!! She will just be turning 2 years old!!! Say a prayer for them if you can! They adopted 2 boys, but both were in the states - so this is a whole new ballgame!



Congrats on the new serger!!  I love all the creations, and that batik outfit is awesome!!  Best wishes to your friends adopting from China, how exciting!!



mphalens said:


> okay ... I had to share this fabric ... they had it at the store today (and I didn't buy any, because, let's face it, I have boys and they're NOT going to wear princess fabric) ... I'd never ever seen it before ... If I made dresses for little girls, I'd be all over it ...



Ooooo!!  I'd love to have some as well, but I fear you've got enough requests on your hands!



DMGeurts said:


> Also, I've been looking high and low for the Mickey comic strip fabric... and I can't find it anywhere locally - does anyone have an online source?
> 
> D~



I was able to get some of the comic strip fabric via a nice clerk at Joanns.  She looked it up on the store to store system and found some in MN for me.  I had to pay $8 shipping to get it here, but I could use a 50% off coupon so I was still a happy camper.  So I would suggest going to Joanns and seeing if someone can look it up for you.



3lilpirates said:


> I just started on this thread a couple of weeks ago and you've already gotten me going! Some of you recommended the Simply Sweet pattern for my baby girl and I started with a Minnie dress. I kept it fairly simple for my first try. I'm going to iron on a Minnie head to the bodice. out of the black fabric with white dots. It's a little big now, but it should be just right in September. I love that e-book. I already have a list of stuff I want to make out of it. Next up will be the princessified simply sweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to go catch up on my 15 loads of laundry that still need to be folded since I've been playing all week



Love your first creation and your baby girl is precious.  My house work always suffers when I find myself creating as well.  My justification is, the creations last longer than the house work.  You know full well those dirty dishes and clean clothes are just gonna get dirty again tomorrow, right?



bigmochick said:


> Here's a couple of the outfits my 4 yo DD will be wearing to the parks.
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse twirl set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a better/close-up pic of this halter dress



Love it all!!  Beautiful work!



Meshell2002 said:


> Finished her 3 yr old portrait dress in 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can tackle the pile of mending that has been waiting for me for 3 weeks



I know you posted lots a beautiful creations, but this portrait dress is just PRECIOUS!!  So lovely and delicate!!  And she's a cutie, I bet her pictures are going to be amazing!



billwendy said:


> Okay -I have my most FAVORITE Heathersue design, EVER!!!!!!!!! Isnt it the cutest thing!! I didnt have any girly tshirts, so this is where I used my rainbow thread and serged the bottoms and sleeves of these t shirts for the girls (to be from Tim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final plea - would anyone be willing to make 3 of the kids from Bridgies Big Give an Eye Spy Bag? They have to travel by car because Bridgie can't tolerate pressure changes and they are coming from MI!!!!!! Thanks for thinking about it!!!



Those shirts came out beautifully and I agree that design is amazing, but what HS creation isn't?  I wish I could commit to sewing for Big Give right now, we are attempting to sell our home and I'm constantly having to tear down and pack up my sewing stuff anything someone calls wanting to show the house.  So deadline sewing is next to impossible right now, unfortunately.  Sorry I've been away from the BG for so long.  I promise to jump back in once I can.



KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet  )
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!



Funny about the glitter!  Ahhh, life with little girls!  The dress is lovely, and your daughter simply glows in it.



kollerbear said:


> Hi! I just wanted to follow up and thank everyone for the great advice!! I'm not sure how to do multi-quotes yet, but I wanted to let anyone BRAND new to sewing know (there were a couple of you back there I think...) that I just picked up _Stitch by Stitch: Learning to Sew One Project at a Time_. It's INCREDIBLE. Very easy to follow and actually has you using the machine, even before you know what every little thing does. It's great, and really kept me from being overwhelmed.
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.



Sounds like a great book.  I'm sure it's been said, but Carla C patterns are SUPER newbie friendly.  I have learned so much from just reading the tutorials, her tips actually have helped me through commercial sewing patterns!  Anything Carla C can't be beat!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????     You've only been lurking here since last fall???  Your stuff is amazing!!!!  You give me great hope!!!!



LOL - Yup, it's true...  I only dug my MIL's old machine out of my deepest darkest closet at the end of October 2010...  I've been sewing (for the first time in 22 years - or 9th grade home-ec - which ever you prefer) for a grand total of... 7 1/2 months.  LOL    And I'm lovin' every minute of it.  I've never taken a class, completely self-taught with online tutorials and the good ol' Disboutiquers... not to mention, I've completely figured out my serger on my own, with out classes.  Truly - if I can do it - anyone can do it.   

My biggest obstical was cutting into "perfect fabric" - then I had a light bulb moment - I had only paid $2 for that yard of fabric - it was only $2 - I can afford to totally wreck $2 - there's more where that came from... and I went into every project, knowing that I could wreck it and I could start over - I've never had to... but I am also not afraid to rip out miles of stitching, because I am a perfectionist.  LOL  So, go ahead, waste $2 - I dare ya!  



mphalens said:


> A hidden gem is right!!!  But what a steady stream of customers!!!  And I should know  I was in there for 2.5 hours yesterday  I went from there to Ryco (www.rycotrim.com if anyone makes tutus or uses lots of ribbons & trims ... their fabric prices are REALLY  high, but their trims, etc. are SUCH a great deal!!!!) to pick up tutu making supplies (I'll post a picture in a few!) ... then on my way home hit Joann's to pick up a couple of other supplies (using coupons of course! ) .... It was fabulous to get to go ALONE!!!!!  I could take my time and look at everything and really THINK about what I was buying!!!
> 
> So ... I have to share this story with y'all ... When I got to Just Fabrics yesterday there were quite a few customers in the store ... I said hello and then started browsing ... when the owner had a minute I asked her if she had any more of some of the fabrics I'd purchased the day before because I didn't see the bolts on the shelves...
> She started laughing and said, "Well, yes, I do ... but I had to pull them all to be cut"   I asked why ... her response, "Well, this morning I got a phone call from a man in Utah saying his wife had seen the fabrics online and he wanted to place an order.  I said he must be mistaken because I don't have a website.  It took me a couple of minutes to figure out that you must have posted about the store and put pictures of the fabric to your group you were telling me about!  I couldn't believe you'd gotten pictures up that fast and that someone from UTAH was calling me!"
> Then I told her I was going to need at least 12 yards of the Princess fabric as well as some other stuff for people in "my group"
> 
> So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY feeling the Disboutiquers love
> 
> For those of you that I'm getting princess fabric for, she didn't have enough in the store yesterday to cut me any (lucky person from Utah, whomever you are, you got the last of what she had there ) but she is 99% sure she has more in the warehouse and I've put in an "order" and she & I will be in touch later this week
> 
> Okay ... now I'm off to go catch up on the next couple pages ... I was able to lurk a little yesterday, but I was on my phone, so I couldn't even begin to quote and post!!!!



I can't wait to see your tu-tu!!!

And LOL about the princess fabric...  So - which Disboutiquer (or lurker) lives in Utah????  LOL  I don't have any projects waiting for the princess fabric - but I am excited to get it just the same.    Thanks for all the hassle of getting it for us!!          

D~


----------



## petals

billwendy said:


>


Oh want! I love it!


----------



## mphalens

Diz-Mommy said:


> Ooooo!!  I'd love to have some as well, but I fear you've got enough requests on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get some of the comic strip fabric via a nice clerk at Joanns.  She looked it up on the store to store system and found some in MN for me.  I had to pay $8 shipping to get it here, but I could use a 50% off coupon so I was still a happy camper.  So I would suggest going to Joanns and seeing if someone can look it up for you.



How much do you want???  Seriously, at this point, I've already told her I need AT LEAST 12 yards ... it's $5.00 a yard (which everyone else that wanted some as well, I promised I'd find out!) but that's still cheaper than a lot of fabrics at Walmart even ... and this is very nice quality stuff  ... and I'm going to the post office regardless, so another order ... as long as my credit card doesn't freak out 'til y'all send me your money  I'm happy to help spread the 'fabric joy' 

And thanks for the tip on the Comic Strip Mickey fabric & Joann's!  Although our Joann's and special help don't seem to go in my favor ... The last couple of times I went in there and needed help it seemed to be a HUGE deal and I felt SO bad ... 



DMGeurts said:


> LOL - Yup, it's true...  I only dug my MIL's old machine out of my deepest darkest closet at the end of October 2010...  I've been sewing (for the first time in 22 years - or 9th grade home-ec - which ever you prefer) for a grand total of... 7 1/2 months.  LOL    And I'm lovin' every minute of it.  I've never taken a class, completely self-taught with online tutorials and the good ol' Disboutiquers... not to mention, I've completely figured out my serger on my own, with out classes.  Truly - if I can do it - anyone can do it.
> 
> My biggest obstical was cutting into "perfect fabric" - then I had a light bulb moment - I had only paid $2 for that yard of fabric - it was only $2 - I can afford to totally wreck $2 - there's more where that came from... and I went into every project, knowing that I could wreck it and I could start over - I've never had to... but I am also not afraid to rip out miles of stitching, because I am a perfectionist.  LOL  So, go ahead, waste $2 - I dare ya!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your tu-tu!!!
> 
> And LOL about the princess fabric...  So - which Disboutiquer (or lurker) lives in Utah????  LOL  I don't have any projects waiting for the princess fabric - but I am excited to get it just the same.    Thanks for all the hassle of getting it for us!!
> 
> D~



I hear ya on the "wasting $2"   The pair of "dinosaur party pants" I made for Finn (my first "real" project in years - because the Star Wars stuff I made wasn't 'real' to me  ) were made with jeans from Goodwill and $1.50 clearance material from Walmart ... the whole project cost me less than $5.00  and he LOVES them 

I have to sync my phone before I can post the tutu pictures ... and I'm just going to "risk" the fact that Amber might think to peek in here looking for a picture, because I told her she had to wait until the box arrives to see the final product 

And, like I said above, I'm happy to spread the fabric joy when I can ... If anyone finds Comic Strip Mickey Fabric locally and wants to return the favor (provided it's on sale or there's a coupon, because WOW! Joann's fabric prices have gone up  ) I'd be thrilled 

I totally want to know who the Utah orderer was ... Come out, come out, where ever you are!   I thought it was SO COOL that I had been able to help someone find fabric and help this store with an order like that


----------



## mkwj

miprender said:


> That came out cute. I like the colors. Are you using Carla C's twirl pattern?
> 
> 
> I think so, but I am not sure.  I did get it off of YCMT


----------



## candicenicole19

I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!

HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!




































































































Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him! 

Candice


----------



## DMGeurts

candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice



I honestly cannot even pick a favorite!  I love all the huge appliques... do you do those with machine or are they hand appliques?  And I love the Vida and Feliz - AMAZING!    

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> LOL - Yup, it's true...  I only dug my MIL's old machine out of my deepest darkest closet at the end of October 2010...  I've been sewing (for the first time in 22 years - or 9th grade home-ec - which ever you prefer) for a grand total of... 7 1/2 months.  LOL    And I'm lovin' every minute of it.  I've never taken a class, completely self-taught with online tutorials and the good ol' Disboutiquers... not to mention, I've completely figured out my serger on my own, with out classes.  Truly - if I can do it - anyone can do it.
> 
> My biggest obstical was cutting into "perfect fabric" - then I had a light bulb moment - I had only paid $2 for that yard of fabric - it was only $2 - I can afford to totally wreck $2 - there's more where that came from... and I went into every project, knowing that I could wreck it and I could start over - I've never had to... but I am also not afraid to rip out miles of stitching, because I am a perfectionist.  LOL  So, go ahead, waste $2 - I dare ya!
> 
> D~



I can't believe you've only been sewing for such a short amount of time.  Your stuff looks like you've been doing this for years.  I stopped sewing for at least 20 years before I started up again 5 years ago.  The reason I started sewing again is because we moved into a new house with no window treatments. When I found out how much it was going to cost to have them made, my MIL gave me her old machine which was from 1962 and I sewed most of the window treatments in the house.  Once I was done doing all the windows, her old machine was shot.  I got a brand new Brother 270D.  It had a small 4x4 embroidery frame.  As soon as I started using that, I was completely hooked on machine embroidery.  Within 6 months, I upgraded to my beloved Ellageo!  Now sewing and machine embroidery are my favorite pastimes.  I wish I had re-discovered sewing when my two girls were little.  I would have had so much fun making them dresses and outfits.



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice


Hey Neighbor!  We are in MD too!  It has been horrible here!  Yesterday was my 5th grade daughter's school pool party.  It was so beastly hot that all the chaperones got in the pool and stood in the water to watch the kids!

I love all your new outfits but the Monsters Inc and the cows outfits are my favorites.  Where did you find the cute cow fabric?


----------



## candicenicole19

DMGeurts said:


> I honestly cannot even pick a favorite!  I love all the huge appliques... do you do those with machine or are they hand appliques?  And I love the Vida and Feliz - AMAZING!
> 
> D~



Aww thank you   They are all machine done!  I am not hand applique to save my life!


----------



## mkwj

candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



Wow!!!  You have been busy.  Great job on everything.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I can't believe you've only been sewing for such a short amount of time.  Your stuff looks like you've been doing this for years.  I stopped sewing for at least 20 years before I started up again 5 years ago.  The reason I started sewing again is because we moved into a new house with no window treatments. When I found out how much it was going to cost to have them made, my MIL gave me her old machine which was from 1962 and I sewed most of the window treatments in the house.  Once I was done doing all the windows, her old machine was shot.  I got a brand new Brother 270D.  It had a small 4x4 embroidery frame.  As soon as I started using that, I was completely hooked on machine embroidery.  Within 6 months, I upgraded to my beloved Ellageo!  Now sewing and machine embroidery are my favorite pastimes.  I wish I had re-discovered sewing when my two girls were little.  I would have had so much fun making them dresses and outfits.



Thank you.    I had to LOL - the reason I dug my machine out of the closet???  To make the curtains for my girls' rooms.  LOL

I know I completely missed the boat sewing for my girls too - I so wish I could have made them some of these adorable baby outfits I've made.  My only problem is the accessories - I used to manage a Gymboree store (back in the day when everything matched - Matchmatics, is what they called it) - so now I make these outfits, and I keep wanting to add on to them.  DH said tonight that I need to hire a bunch of people to make my ideas, because I can't keep up with myself.  LOL

D~


----------



## miprender

candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Candice



WOW  I can't believe all your beautiful creations. I love them all but I really love the Ariel.



DMGeurts said:


> DH said tonight that I need to hire a bunch of people to make my ideas, because I can't keep up with myself.  LOL
> 
> D~



 I totally need to clone myself so I can sew and my clone can do all the housework.


----------



## RMAMom

I posted this yesterday but I think it got lost in the amazing creations that have been posted.

Can anyone tell me where I can find an appliqué design of snow white holding an apple. It was posted a few months/weeks ago but I don't know if it was hand appliqué or digital.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cogero

Did my first machine applique with the new machine it rocked so happy.

/Need to get a new pair of curved scissors before I do anything else because I can't find mine.

Love all the stuff that has been posted.


----------



## candicenicole19

YES!  I can not believe our weather!  What the heck is going on it isnt even summer yet!  Hardly this hot in Aug. but it has been this way since MAY!  My daughter had a field trip yesterday and they had to cancel it because of the heat.  

The cow fabric came from  ThE bay  I LOVE IT!  I have a thing for cows lol


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I few days ago on another site I saw an outfit posted of a Peter Pan skirt and top. The skirt was appliqued with Heather Sues Tink silhouette and pirate ship silhouette, the top had the peter pan/wendy/john/michael with the moon silhouette. On the skirt there was also two more appliques, one said "Off to Neverland, Here we Go!" and the other said "All you need is faith, trust and a little bit of pixie dust"... has anyone seen these text designs anywhere? I want them!


----------



## PurpleEars

KathleensKid said:


> Thanks to the ladies on this board and the suggestion of the Simply Sweet pattern, I made my dd's gown for breakfast at the castle. I let her choose the fabric. She's wearing a pettiskirt underneath to add fullness. The skirt is has 2 layers - satin on the bottom then a tulle overlay with a swirly glitter pattern on it. The glitter got on everything. Simply _everything_. And we were all weaing sunscreen so it stuck to all of us and wouldn't wipe off. Everyone kept mentioning our pixie dust so it ended up adding to the Disney magic - although ds was less than thrilled to be covered in glitter.
> The top of the dress is crying out for something but I don't embroider (yet)
> Thanks for inspiring me and helping to add to the magic of our first family trip to Disney!



That is a beautiful dress - "pixie dust" and all. Thanks for sharing!



kollerbear said:


> Hi! I just wanted to follow up and thank everyone for the great advice!! I'm not sure how to do multi-quotes yet, but I wanted to let anyone BRAND new to sewing know (there were a couple of you back there I think...) that I just picked up _Stitch by Stitch: Learning to Sew One Project at a Time_. It's INCREDIBLE. Very easy to follow and actually has you using the machine, even before you know what every little thing does. It's great, and really kept me from being overwhelmed.
> 
> Between my manual and that book, I figured out how to thread my machine and run it!  I'm doing a stitch sampler now. It's so pretty, I think I'm gonna finish it and frame it as a testament to the Big Accomplishment! hahaha. I have to admit--I had some ugly run-ins after practicing changing the throat plates when I selected an embroidery stitch without realizing it and there wasn't a hole in the plate for the needle... THESE are the things I'm talking about, Mom, when you say sewing is simple!!! Thankfully nothing too serious happened, but I definitely thought I ruined my machine forever.
> 
> I bought my fabric for the pillowcase and washed it today! Picking out fabric is THE BEST! I love the prints I picked! I asked the girl at the counter if I'd need double the recommendation because it looked like the fabric was less wide than I thought it should be... (because it was folded over!!!)  Just a little more practice before I cut into my good stuff for the pillow, I'll post a pic when I'm done.
> 
> One further question--my grandmother has a stockpile of fabric, and she's offered me to pick through and take what I want. I'm SO grateful, but her house has... well, a distinct odor. It is overwhelming enough that we couldn't have the stuff in the house. Even when we wash her clothes for her the smell doesn't come all the way out. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with any alternative detergent products that might be extra good at removing odors?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!! You guys are so inspirational. It really makes me realize how incredible my mom was all of those years ago making those Halloween costumes from scratch.



Good luck with your sewing adventures. I am sure you will be sewing up a storm in no time!



aboveH20 said:


> Interesting that they asked you if it was ok to ride with a male.  It reminded me of taking an overnight sleeping train from Paris to Nice.  There were six bunks, three stacked on each side.  Imagine my surprise when one of my fellow passengers was a man!



Yikes! I would be shocked too!



snubie said:


> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....



That's a cute Darth Vader!



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



I really like everything you made, but I have to say I like the Monsters set the most!


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot 

I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!


And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...

He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ... 





Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):





I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess" 





So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too 
I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



I love all of your work!!  The first ariel outfit is adorable!! I love how ruffly the skirt is!!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



 LOVE IT. For your 1st Tutu it came out great. I have never even attempted at one but yours looks awesome and the sad part I didn't even realize RYCOs had all that tulle in there.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I few days ago on another site I saw an outfit posted of a Peter Pan skirt and top. The skirt was appliqued with Heather Sues Tink silhouette and pirate ship silhouette, the top had the peter pan/wendy/john/michael with the moon silhouette. On the skirt there was also two more appliques, one said "Off to Neverland, Here we Go!" and the other said "All you need is faith, trust and a little bit of pixie dust"... has anyone seen these text designs anywhere? I want them!



The ALL you need is Faith is from Digital by Design. She is on FB

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?sk=app_135607783795


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....


Cute!  Definitely the only pink Darth Vader I have ever seen -- and probably will ever see!



jessica52877 said:


> I am going to give my opinion on the 5x7 vs the 6x10 since I see talk about it. There is usually quite a large jump in price between the two but if you can find the 1500d it isn't that bad for a 6x10 compared to what some are. It is a combo sewing/embroidery though so that raises the price itself. My dealer was firm at $2200 (I think, might have been $2400) and he was going to toss in the 4x4 hoop after lots of pleading. I don't think he was in the mood to sell a machine that day.
> 
> Anyways, if you take an image and do it 6x10 you often times don't get *that* much larger because you can only go one inch larger on the one side, usually width with most designs and you have to keep your item in scale. So overall it isn't that huge. Of course if it is something long and skinny, a ladder for example, you could easily get it the 3 inches longer (I know, bad example).
> 
> I never use my 6x10, but I also hoop everything and hooping with a 6x10 is very hard unless the shirt is large. I do not like spray or sticky because it gums up the machine and I use mine way too often to be worrying about that. I have maybe used it 5x in the 11 years I have owned my machine. It is good though if you wanted to make something with a name or long saying since you can get way more words in it. If you make dresses or skirts vs tees then the hooping isn't as big of an issue since the fabric can just be cut larger.
> 
> Anyways, just my thoughts. I will say I enjoy having that size though just to have. I bought a new machine 2 months ago and skipped the 6x10, stuck with a 5x7. It was $700 more for the 6x10 but I wasn't willing to pay it since I saw no need.


I'm so glad you posted that b/c it makes me feel better about my new machine.  I love the look of really large appliques, but I like them really big which means by hand.  Some of mine turn out really well and others have nasty looking parts.  I think if I did more I'd get better at them.

Also wanted to ask you about hooping shirts ... how do you avoid hoop burn?  I guess I should just try it with a shirt and see what happens.  Does hoop burn wash out?  Is there a particular brand of shirt that would work better?



mphalens said:


> How much do you want???  Seriously, at this point, I've already told her I need AT LEAST 12 yards ... it's $5.00 a yard (which everyone else that wanted some as well, I promised I'd find out!) but that's still cheaper than a lot of fabrics at Walmart even ... and this is very nice quality stuff  ... and I'm going to the post office regardless, so another order ... as long as my credit card doesn't freak out 'til y'all send me your money  I'm happy to help spread the 'fabric joy'
> 
> And thanks for the tip on the Comic Strip Mickey fabric & Joann's!  Although our Joann's and special help don't seem to go in my favor ... The last couple of times I went in there and needed help it seemed to be a HUGE deal and I felt SO bad ...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on the "wasting $2"   The pair of "dinosaur party pants" I made for Finn (my first "real" project in years - because the Star Wars stuff I made wasn't 'real' to me ) were made with jeans from Goodwill and $1.50 clearance material from Walmart ... the whole project cost me less than $5.00  and he LOVES them
> 
> I have to sync my phone before I can post the tutu pictures ... and I'm just going to "risk" the fact that Amber might think to peek in here looking for a picture, because I told her she had to wait until the box arrives to see the final product
> 
> And, like I said above, I'm happy to spread the fabric joy when I can ... If anyone finds Comic Strip Mickey Fabric locally and wants to return the favor (provided it's on sale or there's a coupon, because WOW! Joann's fabric prices have gone up  ) I'd be thrilled
> 
> I totally want to know who the Utah orderer was ... Come out, come out, where ever you are!   I thought it was SO COOL that I had been able to help someone find fabric and help this store with an order like that


I'm willing to bet the Utah order was someone who is going to resell on etsy at higher prices.  I have a feeling in a week or two many of the fabrics you got will be listed there.  I see some of the fabrics I get at Walmart listed on etsy all the time for $7 or $8 a yard instead of the $5 they actually cost.

And I agree with you regarding Joann's -- At one of our stores I dare not ask for extra help.  The manager in there last time almost wouldn't sell me a remnant b/c she couldn't get it to ring up correctly.  Her words were "I'm not going to be able to sell this to you."  I guess it would have taken her too much time to actually get a bolt of the solid knit fabric for a correct sku and then 1/2 it!!!  My store with the better fabric has mean employees.  



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice


WOW!!!!  How on earth do you have the time for all that sewing?!  I work so very part time and I couldn't get half of that done.  I love the Ariel twirl and I love the little mermaid shirt with skirt.  I must have  a thing for mermaids!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...


Awesome!  I have yet to ever make one -- it seems like so much work.  Yours turned out fabulous!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you.    I had to LOL - the reason I dug my machine out of the closet???  To make the curtains for my girls' rooms.  LOL
> 
> I know I completely missed the boat sewing for my girls too - I so wish I could have made them some of these adorable baby outfits I've made.  My only problem is the accessories - I used to manage a Gymboree store (back in the day when everything matched - Matchmatics, is what they called it) - so now I make these outfits, and I keep wanting to add on to them.  DH said tonight that I need to hire a bunch of people to make my ideas, because I can't keep up with myself.  LOL
> 
> D~



I have seen lots of  digitizers who make designs to match some of the Gymboree lines.  I would have been in heaven when my girls were little.  I love Gymboree since I could buy smaller pants and bigger shirts and they would still match.  This was just before the adjustable waist pants came out and when my girls were really little the regular pants used to fall down because they were too skinny!  I tried to get a part time job at Gymboree when my girls were little just because I wanted to get the employee discount 



candicenicole19 said:


> YES!  I can not believe our weather!  What the heck is going on it isnt even summer yet!  Hardly this hot in Aug. but it has been this way since MAY!  My daughter had a field trip yesterday and they had to cancel it because of the heat.
> 
> The cow fabric came from  ThE bay  I LOVE IT!  I have a thing for cows lol



Is The Bay a store?



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



That turned out great!  Very rocker!  I made a bunch of these tutus for my daughter's middle school play.  The flowers wore them so that they looked like petals.  They are very time consuming to make just because of all the cutting!


----------



## GoofItUp

We are 10 days from leaving for our trip, and I am now 1 shirt away from having 27 (yes, that's TWENTY SEVEN) outfits put together for my 3 nieces, 2 nephews, and 2 DS's!  I just got an iPhone yesterday which I think will help with posting pics.  As soon as I have a few minutes to figure that out I'll try and get some pics up.

And just as a shout out...I did have some help from a good friend and my aunt getting all these done.  YEA for sewing buddies!!


----------



## cogero

OH I can wait to see. your creations.


----------



## DMGeurts

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I few days ago on another site I saw an outfit posted of a Peter Pan skirt and top. The skirt was appliqued with Heather Sues Tink silhouette and pirate ship silhouette, the top had the peter pan/wendy/john/michael with the moon silhouette. On the skirt there was also two more appliques, one said "Off to Neverland, Here we Go!" and the other said "All you need is faith, trust and a little bit of pixie dust"... has anyone seen these text designs anywhere? I want them!



That sounds adorable...  I wanna see.  LOL



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



Marianne - This turned out awesome!!!  I love how poofy it is!  And that was so nice of ds to model for you.  



dianemom2 said:


> I have seen lots of  digitizers who make designs to match some of the Gymboree lines.  I would have been in heaven when my girls were little.  I love Gymboree since I could buy smaller pants and bigger shirts and they would still match.  This was just before the adjustable waist pants came out and when my girls were really little the regular pants used to fall down because they were too skinny!  I tried to get a part time job at Gymboree when my girls were little just because I wanted to get the employee discount



The discount was awesome - unfortunately - my entire paycheck went back into Gymboree - even after the discount.  My girls matched, head to toe, every single day of their lives until they were about 4 & 5 - It was truly insane!  I miss those days, but I honestly don't know what I was thinking???    I remember, standing in the store, back in the day - wishing Gymboree would have made this or that... now I just sit in front of my machine and create it.  When I am done with this baby "outfit" - it will end up being 7 pieces that totally and completely coordinate and mix & match.  I sure hope she likes this fabric - LOL.  

I think "the Bay" is short for Ebay - but I am not sure.



GoofItUp said:


> We are 10 days from leaving for our trip, and I am now 1 shirt away from having 27 (yes, that's TWENTY SEVEN) outfits put together for my 3 nieces, 2 nephews, and 2 DS's!  I just got an iPhone yesterday which I think will help with posting pics.  As soon as I have a few minutes to figure that out I'll try and get some pics up.
> 
> And just as a shout out...I did have some help from a good friend and my aunt getting all these done.  YEA for sewing buddies!!



Oooh - I can't wait to see pics too!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> The ALL you need is Faith is from Digital by Design. She is on FB



Does she sell anywhere else?  Etsy maybe?  I can't load any of the FB stores (including HeatherSue's') - they keep crashing IE.    And dh won't let me put any other browsers on this pc - he is picky that way.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Does she sell anywhere else?  Etsy maybe?  I can't load any of the FB stores (including HeatherSue's') - they keep crashing IE.    And dh won't let me put any other browsers on this pc - he is picky that way.
> 
> D~



The lady that does the Digitalbydesign has her email on several of her posts on facebook.  You could probably look at her designs on FB and then email her about how to purchase them some other way.  She had a sale a couple of weeks ago and all her designs were 50% off.  I bought several of them to add to my "collection".  I got all 7 dwarfs and Bambi.  Now I just have to plan something out to to make with them!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Beautifully executed.  The fabric is perfect, the applique is amazing, and the stitching is flawless.  Great job.


----------



## branmuffin

candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



These outfits are all Awesome!! My DD & I especially love the Ariel. Question: how do you give the skirt so much "twirl factor"? The models are great, too- I love when they really get into it! Thank you for sharing these! 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This bag is great! I am sure she will love it. All these great embrodiery pics lately have me wanting to upgrade my basic brother. Love, love, love this bag!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



OMG!  Your little one is sooo cute!!  He brought a smile to my face seeing that picture!  The tutu turned out great!!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> The lady that does the Digitalbydesign has her email on several of her posts on facebook.  You could probably look at her designs on FB and then email her about how to purchase them some other way.  She had a sale a couple of weeks ago and all her designs were 50% off.  I bought several of them to add to my "collection".  I got all 7 dwarfs and Bambi.  Now I just have to plan something out to to make with them!



I wish I could - but it will only let me look at the first page of each of her categories... when ever I try to go to pg 2 - or any other page - that's when FB errors out.    Same thing for HeatherSue - but at least I can look at her stuff on Etsy.
  Honestly - I don't even know why it matters, I don't have an embroidery machine anyways.   LO     I am just nosy and like to see what I am missing out on.  



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



WOW!!!  Everyone here knows about my bag fascination... this just tops the cake!  I love, love, love the fabric....  it's so perfect for Bridgie's mom - she is going to FLIP!!!!!  

So, fess up, where did you find this fabric?  I would love to get me some - DH loves SW... maybe I can make him some jammies or something.  LOL  

Oh - and I am in a *SUPER DUPER* good mood... I just finished my first hand applique and now I am addicted to that!  

D~


----------



## Fruto76

snubie said:


> Wendy, that rainbow looks great.  Love Heather's newest design!
> 
> 
> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is pretty funny......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=youtu.be





mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...


I love how your tutu came out! What a great model you have, too!


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could - but it will only let me look at the first page of each of her categories... when ever I try to go to pg 2 - or any other page - that's when FB errors out.    Same thing for HeatherSue - but at least I can look at her stuff on Etsy.
> Honestly - I don't even know why it matters, I don't have an embroidery machine anyways.   LO     I am just nosy and like to see what I am missing out on.



Are you able to look in her photo albums?  She does not have everything listed in her shop, but you can see all her designs by looking in her albums and then e-mail her.  I'm hoping you can look at her photo albums even if the Shop Now function isn't working maybe???





DMGeurts said:


> WOW!!!  Everyone here knows about my bag fascination... this just tops the cake!  I love, love, love the fabric....  it's so perfect for Bridgie's mom - she is going to FLIP!!!!!
> 
> So, fess up, where did you find this fabric?  I would love to get me some - DH loves SW... maybe I can make him some jammies or something.  LOL
> 
> Oh - and I am in a *SUPER DUPER* good mood... I just finished my first hand applique and now I am addicted to that!
> 
> D~




Thanks so much for the  on the bag.  I bought the dwarfs fabric on etsy a year ago or so.  For a while I was stalking ebay and etsy for good disney fabric finds at a decent price, and although some try to sell for rediculous prices, every so often you come across a really good deal.  I just looked it up in my etsy account, I got 4 yards of this fabric for $10, plus a little over 3 yards of monsters inc for $9, plus $7.50 shipping on the lot, so it all came to less than $4 a yard, how could I pass that up??  I didn't have a purpose in mind for it when I bought it (or any of the others I bought) which is why I now have a HUGE fabric stash, and not enough time to use it all, LOL!

Oh yeah, and great news on the applique, there's no stopping you now!!


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is halfway done (this was after Finn tried it on and after I'd added the ribbons):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



LOVE it!!  That's it...I have to give this a try.  Can you tell me what you did/which tutorial you used? It turned out so cute!  You did a great job.


----------



## belle41379

RMAMom said:


> I posted this yesterday but I think it got lost in the amazing creations that have been posted.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find an appliqué design of snow white holding an apple. It was posted a few months/weeks ago but I don't know if it was hand appliqué or digital.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Was it with multiple fabrics, or a sillouette?


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Oh - and I am in a *SUPER DUPER* good mood... I just finished my first hand applique and now I am addicted to that!
> 
> D~



You're going to share a picture, right?   You know I need to see your first hand applique!!!!!


Thanks everyone for the tutu love   I could TOTALLY see myself addicted to making them!!!!  SO MUCH FUN!!!! 
Finn didn't want to try it on for me until I reminded him it was for his girlfriend ... then he was all about it   But here was his first picture, he's thrilled, isn't he? 





Today I'm going to attempt a pillowcase dress .... Does anyone have a favorite tutorial???  I also might attempt some skirts for myself ... I know someone posted a women's skirt tutorial, but for the life of me, I can't find it


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> You're going to share a picture, right?   You know I need to see your first hand applique!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tutu love   I could TOTALLY see myself addicted to making them!!!!  SO MUCH FUN!!!!
> Finn didn't want to try it on for me until I reminded him it was for his girlfriend ... then he was all about it   But here was his first picture, he's thrilled, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm going to attempt a pillowcase dress .... Does anyone have a favorite tutorial???  I also might attempt some skirts for myself ... I know someone posted a women's skirt tutorial, but for the life of me, I can't find it



I must say the tutu and your DS are just adorable!!

Haven't made a pillowcase dress yet and anything I have made for myself to wear has not been a great success, so no advice for you there.


----------



## KathleensKid

mphalens said:


> Today I'm going to attempt a pillowcase dress .... Does anyone have a favorite tutorial???



This is the pillowcase dress tutorial I use. Easy, funny and designed for a beginner:
http://402centerstreet.blogspot.com/2011/03/pillowcase-dress-tutorial.html


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

KathleensKid said:


> This is the pillowcase dress tutorial I use. Easy, funny and designed for a beginner:
> http://402centerstreet.blogspot.com/2011/03/pillowcase-dress-tutorial.html



That is a great tute!!  Thanks for posting!  I was curious if you knew what sizes this would work for.  My daughter wears size 5 in girls.  Thanks!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Just wanted to again say thank you to everyone for their help and input on this board!!  You all are so wonderful!!  

My question is does anyone have a favorite pattern for a corset dress?  I am wanting to make a rapunzel dress for my daughter - per her request   I haven't had much luck finding exactly what I am looking for yet.  Your advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I looked at the DigitalByDesign page and I see her text "All you need is faith, trust and pixie dust" image and that's very similar but not the same as the one I saw. I am going to post a picture when I can get back onto my laptop and see if anyone recognizes the design. I asked the lady selling the outfit where she got her design from and she never responded


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> LOVE it!!  That's it...I have to give this a try.  Can you tell me what you did/which tutorial you used? It turned out so cute!  You did a great job.



I used this one to refer to when I was actually making the tutu:

https://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=11866693718&topic=13135#topic_top

Here's a "how to" :

http://plumtickled.typepad.com/plumtickled/2007/08/tutu-tutorial-t.html

This is a great explanation of how to do the knot I used:

http://justwemoms.blogspot.com/2009/06/easy-no-sew-tutu-tutorial.html

This one is a great video of the two different types of knots you can use:

http://http://tutuology.com/2011/02/how-to-make-a-no-sew-tutu-tutorial/

And this just has lots of ideas:

http://www.momdot.com/howtomakeatutu

Hope that helps!  I didn't bookmark my favorite video and I can't find it now for the life of me!!!!  She puts the elastic around her thigh and props her foot up on her "coffee, dr pepper whatever table"  ... so if you find that one, she's fantastic 

I will say, I used 24" tulle pieces and I used a TON of tulle (I bought five 25yd rolls -they were only $2.63 a roll- and I used about 4 of them ... 2 pinks, 2 purples, 1 black.  I have 1 or 2 pieces of black left and a little more of the pink and purple is what I have the most left of) ... my pattern was *purple, pink, black, pink, purple, pink, black, pink, purple* ... 
I used 24" pieces of ribbon ... I had to only use two pieces of each ribbon I had because I HAD to have the black & white zebra ribbon in there for a Mitochondrial Disease tie-in ... and I only had 48" of that ... I did use 6 pieces of the silver ric rac though


----------



## ellenbenny

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I looked at the DigitalByDesign page and I see her text "All you need is faith, trust and pixie dust" image and that's very similar but not the same as the one I saw. I am going to post a picture when I can get back onto my laptop and see if anyone recognizes the design. I asked the lady selling the outfit where she got her design from and she never responded



It might be claire from stitchontime.com

See if it is any of these ( I serached on pixie dust... not all are appropriate, lol!)?
http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pixie+dust


----------



## belle41379

D-can't wait to see pics of your appliqué!! I'm itching to try one with multiple fabrics.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Here are the pictures of the images I am trying to find. I love the font! I have got to find these before our September trip!


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> So ... I have to share this story with y'all ... When I got to Just Fabrics yesterday there were quite a few customers in the store ... I said hello and then started browsing ... when the owner had a minute I asked her if she had any more of some of the fabrics I'd purchased the day before because I didn't see the bolts on the shelves...
> She started laughing and said, "Well, yes, I do ... but I had to pull them all to be cut"   I asked why ... her response, "Well, this morning I got a phone call from a man in Utah saying his wife had seen the fabrics online and he wanted to place an order.  I said he must be mistaken because I don't have a website.  It took me a couple of minutes to figure out that you must have posted about the store and put pictures of the fabric to your group you were telling me about!  I couldn't believe you'd gotten pictures up that fast and that someone from UTAH was calling me!"
> Then I told her I was going to need at least 12 yards of the Princess fabric as well as some other stuff for people in "my group"
> 
> So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY feeling the Disboutiquers love



That is funny about the lady from Utah! There are several Disboutiquers from Utah:  jham, Utahmama, umm..several others whose usernames are escaping me at the moment, but they are Jeanne and Wendy's friends.




snubie said:


> Wendy, that rainbow looks great.  Love Heather's newest design!
> 
> 
> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is pretty funny......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4_dZPVg8KI&feature=youtu.be



I love this shirt! Lauren is so funny!!
The girls and I were cracking up about that video!! Thanks for sharing!



Disney Yooper said:


> That's wonderful advice and I really appreciate it.  I'll keep the 770 on my list for now.  I think it will do what my DH is looking to do anyway.



Ok, what is Chuck planning to do with the embroidery machine?
(for what it's worth, I'm LOVING my 770!) 



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price   It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help"  ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...


This is adorable!!! How nice of you to make this for Amber! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here are the pictures of the images I am trying to find. I love the font! I have got to find these before our September trip!


 I'm wondering if they just digitized it themself? It would be easy to do with Stitch Era Universal, if you knew what font it was. It looks familiar to me, I think I've seen it on a Disney Font site before. I'm not good at naming fonts though, so maybe someone else will know just which one it is.


----------



## KathleensKid

OhStuffandFluff said:


> That is a great tute!!  Thanks for posting!  I was curious if you knew what sizes this would work for.  My daughter wears size 5 in girls.  Thanks!!



She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge. 

This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.


----------



## RMAMom

belle41379 said:


> Was it with multiple fabrics, or a sillouette?



No, it wasn't a silhouette it was an applique and she was holding an apple and looking at it in her hand. I tried to search it out but can't find it. I'm starting to think I dreamed the whole thing! I'll keep looking but if anyone has any idea where it may have come from I would love to know.


----------



## micksmoma

I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.


----------



## RMAMom

candicenicole19 said:


> I have looked through all of the pages I missed and WOW!  Everything is beautiful!  Super talented ladies in this group!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have been looking for this snow white design for days now. Finally had to go back through the thread page by page. Can you tell me where you got that design?


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ellen, the bag is beautiful!  I saw it on the BG but generally save most of my comments for here.  Is the applique done by hand or with your 6x10?  It's just awesome.



DMGeurts said:


> Honestly - I don't even know why it matters, I don't have an embroidery machine anyways.   LO     I am just nosy and like to see what I am missing out on.
> D~






KathleensKid said:


> She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
> You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge.
> 
> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.


What a great dress -- super find on the pillow case!  It's beautiful.



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



If he's anything like my ds he'll love trains!  I used that fabric to make a placemat for my son for kindergarten (they had to have fabric placemats).


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION????

Does a 5x7 applique look decent on a men's large t or is that too tiny of an applique to do for a large t?  I have thus far only done children's t's.


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Does a 5x7 applique look decent on a men's large t or is that too tiny of an applique to do for a large t?  I have thus far only done children's t's.



5x7 works fine on an adult large and even x-tra and XX.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

So a while ago, a thread or several ago, I saw boys shirts that said "Princess Protection Agent"  Does anyone know where I could find this design?  I'm not sure how long ago I saw it, but just loved it!

Thanks so much!!

~Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So a while ago, a thread or several ago, I saw boys shirts that said "Princess Protection Agent"  Does anyone know where I could find this design?  I'm not sure how long ago I saw it, but just loved it!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> ~Jennifer



ETA  Never mind, I guess I didn't look far enough   I found it!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi everyone 

I want to take some old jeans and make them into cute twirl skirts or patch work skirts.  Has anyone ever done that?  Got any pics to share/show?  Also I am looking for a tutorial or pattern!

Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to take some old jeans and make them into cute twirl skirts or patch work skirts.  Has anyone ever done that?  Got any pics to share/show?  Also I am looking for a tutorial or pattern!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I can't help you with your question but I had to ask you about being 286 weeks pregnant!!!!  Sorry, I'm sure it was a typo, but it sure made me look twice.     CONGRATS!!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So a while ago, a thread or several ago, I saw boys shirts that said "Princess Protection Agent"  Does anyone know where I could find this design?  I'm not sure how long ago I saw it, but just loved it!
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> ~Jennifer



Im not sure what thread this was orignally on, but I did the shirts being sold on Etsy.


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks so much for the  on the bag.  I bought the dwarfs fabric on etsy a year ago or so.  For a while I was stalking ebay and etsy for good disney fabric finds at a decent price, and although some try to sell for rediculous prices, every so often you come across a really good deal.  I just looked it up in my etsy account, I got 4 yards of this fabric for $10, plus a little over 3 yards of monsters inc for $9, plus $7.50 shipping on the lot, so it all came to less than $4 a yard, how could I pass that up??  I didn't have a purpose in mind for it when I bought it (or any of the others I bought) which is why I now have a HUGE fabric stash, and not enough time to use it all, LOL!
> 
> Oh yeah, and great news on the applique, there's no stopping you now!!



Awesome deal on the fabric... I am going to have to start stalking Etsy more frequently...  Although I think I spend just as much time there as I do on my sewing machine.  LOL



mphalens said:


> You're going to share a picture, right?   You know I need to see your first hand applique!!!!!





belle41379 said:


> D-can't wait to see pics of your appliqué!! I'm itching to try one with multiple fabrics.



I just finished uploading the pics...  I will post right after this.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here are the pictures of the images I am trying to find. I love the font! I have got to find these before our September trip!



Love these!!



KathleensKid said:


> She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
> You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge.
> 
> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



Oh - I love this - it's so dainty!



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



So cute - and SO boy!  Love it!  

D~


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

KathleensKid said:


> She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
> You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge.
> 
> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



Thanks for that info!! Much appreciated!! I love those pillow cases!  So beautiful!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> Ellen, the bag is beautiful!  I saw it on the BG but generally save most of my comments for here.  Is the applique done by hand or with your 6x10?  It's just awesome.



Thank you, I did use the 6x10 design on this with my machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.

Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.

Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.

Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.

Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.

Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.



Here we go:

The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.





Another way to match them up:





This started out as a plain white T-shirt:





Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!





Then, individual pictures of everything...  




















Detail on the pant legs:










Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...  















And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL

D~


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



Wow!  Those all turned out great!!  I absolutely love all the accessories and how they coordinate perfectly!! No excuses needed for wanting to make the complete outfit!! I totally know where you are coming from!!  I used to work many years at American Eagle and then at Children's Place!  It comes with the territory


----------



## thebeesknees

DMGeurts said:


> Another way to match them up:



Gorgeous! You did a fabulous job - I know she will love it!


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



Absolutely beautiful, great work!! I am sure she will love it!


----------



## billwendy

D - GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## snubie

mphalens said:


> Let me know if you're coming down and going!  Maybe we can meet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A hidden gem is right!!!  But what a steady stream of customers!!!  And I should know  I was in there for 2.5 hours yesterday  I went from there to Ryco (www.rycotrim.com if anyone makes tutus or uses lots of ribbons & trims ... their fabric prices are REALLY  high, but their trims, etc. are SUCH a great deal!!!!) to pick up tutu making supplies (I'll post a picture in a few!) ... then on my way home hit Joann's to pick up a couple of other supplies (using coupons of course! ) .... It was fabulous to get to go ALONE!!!!!  I could take my time and look at everything and really THINK about what I was buying!!!
> 
> So ... I have to share this story with y'all ... When I got to Just Fabrics yesterday there were quite a few customers in the store ... I said hello and then started browsing ... when the owner had a minute I asked her if she had any more of some of the fabrics I'd purchased the day before because I didn't see the bolts on the shelves...
> She started laughing and said, "Well, yes, I do ... but I had to pull them all to be cut"   I asked why ... her response, "Well, this morning I got a phone call from a man in Utah saying his wife had seen the fabrics online and he wanted to place an order.  I said he must be mistaken because I don't have a website.  It took me a couple of minutes to figure out that you must have posted about the store and put pictures of the fabric to your group you were telling me about!  I couldn't believe you'd gotten pictures up that fast and that someone from UTAH was calling me!"
> Then I told her I was going to need at least 12 yards of the Princess fabric as well as some other stuff for people in "my group"
> 
> So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY feeling the Disboutiquers love
> 
> For those of you that I'm getting princess fabric for, she didn't have enough in the store yesterday to cut me any (lucky person from Utah, whomever you are, you got the last of what she had there ) but she is 99% sure she has more in the warehouse and I've put in an "order" and she & I will be in touch later this week
> 
> Okay ... now I'm off to go catch up on the next couple pages ... I was able to lurk a little yesterday, but I was on my phone, so I couldn't even begin to quote and post!!!!


I am heading home to RI the last week of June.  I have a trip planned to Cranston!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great bag!  Just beautiful and so appropriate for this mom.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



Great work.  Beautiful and I love the options for coordinating outfits.


----------



## Granna4679

Meshell - I just realized I lost my quote for your portrait dress.  Just wanted to say it is GORGEOUS!!!  Can't wait to see the pictures.  Please post one of them when you have them taken.



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



Oh my...these are awesome.  I love, love, love the Ariel.  I have that same panel that you used on the bodice.  Now I know what to do with it.  Thanks for sharing.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I few days ago on another site I saw an outfit posted of a Peter Pan skirt and top. The skirt was appliqued with Heather Sues Tink silhouette and pirate ship silhouette, the top had the peter pan/wendy/john/michael with the moon silhouette. On the skirt there was also two more appliques, one said "Off to Neverland, Here we Go!" and the other said "All you need is faith, trust and a little bit of pixie dust"... has anyone seen these text designs anywhere? I want them!



I know Stitchontime.com has the Faith...Trust saying too so she may have the other one as well.  



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Absolutely adorable Ellen and perfect for this family.



mphalens said:


> You're going to share a picture, right?   You know I need to see your first hand applique!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tutu love   I could TOTALLY see myself addicted to making them!!!!  SO MUCH FUN!!!!
> Finn didn't want to try it on for me until I reminded him it was for his girlfriend ... then he was all about it   But here was his first picture, he's thrilled, isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm going to attempt a pillowcase dress .... Does anyone have a favorite tutorial???  I also might attempt some skirts for myself ... I know someone posted a women's skirt tutorial, but for the life of me, I can't find it



hahahah!!  This picture made me laugh.  He is soo cute.


----------



## Jaylin

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



LOVE it all!  The fabric colors are amazing!  She's going to love it!  And don't apologize, there's lots of people like you out there!  I've got 3DD who I love to match and coordinate with each other.  What fun is it having girls if you can't do that!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Does a 5x7 applique look decent on a men's large t or is that too tiny of an applique to do for a large t?  I have thus far only done children's t's.



I personally think it's too small.  I did a prince Mickey for my DH (he's an XL) and I didn't like the look.  So I had to redo with the 6x10.....much better!  

WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!





I was able to watch the quick tut and rethread it with white thread by knotting it.  I can't believe it actually worked!  I've done the 4 thread overlock on it so far.  I get the feeling I'm never going to know exactly what this thing is capable of.  I'm going to attempt a rolled hem today.  I want to make another one of these without hemming all the ruffles!!!!!





I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???


----------



## Granna4679

KathleensKid said:


> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



Gorgeous!!  I love vintage pillowcases...what a great use of them.  



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



Oh soooo cute!  Love the traintrack on the shirt.  



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



OMG....DORINE!!!!!!  I love the whole set!!!!! How adorable.  The colors are fantastic and you did great on the applique!!!!  Going around curves is the hardest thing to do and look how many times you did it.  Fantastic!


----------



## PrincessBoo

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



I am in LOVE with these outfits!  OH my goodness SO CUTE! What fabric is that? I am jealous


----------



## DMGeurts

Jaylin said:


> WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???



Yay!  I am glad you have already started using your serger!  Awesome!

The first time I did the rolled hem - it was a little confusing...  I just read the instructions thoroughly, and re read them at every step.  Once you do it a few times, it gets much easier.

Most of the time, when I do ruffles, I like to do them double thickness - so I don't use the rolled hem very often.  I mostly use the 4 thread overlock.

You could use your serger to just sew the seams on a stripwork skirt - that's how I plan to do the next one I make.  Most of the time, when I serge, I do baste the seam, in leu of pinning - since you can't really risk pinning with a serger.  Otherwise, I pin really far over from where I am serging - so I am sure to not hit any pins.  It's whatever you are comfortable with.  Honestly, I do baste more often than not - then I use my basting line to follow were I am going to serge.



PrincessBoo said:


> I am in LOVE with these outfits!  OH my goodness SO CUTE! What fabric is that? I am jealous



Thanks everyone for the compliments on the outfits I made - I just love making them - they are so TINY!

The fabric I used is Lila Tueller's Spirit, in the turquoise/blue colorway.  The person I made the outfit for prefers colors other than pink for her new dd - so  am praying that this will do the trick - If only I could knit - I really wanted to make her a matching sweater.  

D~


----------



## tmh0206

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



OMGoodness! everything is SOOO adorable!!! excellent job!


----------



## candicenicole19

branmuffin said:


> These outfits are all Awesome!! My DD & I especially love the Ariel. Question: how do you give the skirt so much "twirl factor"? The models are great, too- I love when they really get into it! Thank you for sharing these!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you!  You are so sweet!  The twirl factor comes from the amount of fabric that is used.  I triple the amount of squares on each row making it that full.  I also make my squares more of a rectangle then a square so that adds a lot of extra fabric as well!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I think this is one of the best bags I've seen!! I love it!


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



Oh Lord! Everything is amazing, D! I love love love the main fabric and the coordinatings as well. And you did a fantastic job on the applique!  I'm sure your friend will be thrilled! 



Jaylin said:


> LOVE it all!  The fabric colors are amazing!  She's going to love it!  And don't apologize, there's lots of people like you out there!  I've got 3DD who I love to match and coordinate with each other.  What fun is it having girls if you can't do that!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's too small.  I did a prince Mickey for my DH (he's an XL) and I didn't like the look.  So I had to redo with the 6x10.....much better!
> 
> WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to watch the quick tut and rethread it with white thread by knotting it.  I can't believe it actually worked!  I've done the 4 thread overlock on it so far.  I get the feeling I'm never going to know exactly what this thing is capable of.  I'm going to attempt a rolled hem today.  I want to make another one of these without hemming all the ruffles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???


YAY! on your new serger! I adore the top as well! Can't wait to see whay else you come up with! 

Somewhere I lost the quotes with the vintage pillowcase dresses and the train outfit.  Love them both! Great job ladies!


----------



## SallyfromDE

_I am ISO a Disboutiguer, that has been wanting thier first serger!! _I have been lucky enough to purchase a new Janome serger that is wonderful. So I no longer need my Brother 1034D. I would like to give this to someone that is in want of a serger for thier creations. 

The machine is about 2 years old. The only thing I've used it for is to cover the seams. A few months after I bought it, the lever for the pressure foot broke. But you really aren't supposed to lift the foot on sergers. So it hasn't been an issue with me. I also have most of my belongs in storage. So I think alot of the parts that go with the machine are there also. Like the long tweezers. You would need to get a new pair of those (the Brother ones, IMO, aren't that great anyway). 

I do have it threaded, and I have the 2 instructional CD's to go with it. 

*Do I have any takers?* Please send me a PM. 

Sally


----------



## cajunfan

SallyfromDE said:


> _I am ISO a Disboutiguer, that has been wanting thier first serger!! _I have been lucky enough to purchase a new Janome serger that is wonderful. So I no longer need my Brother 1034D. I would like to give this to someone that is in want of a serger for thier creations.
> 
> The machine is about 2 years old. The only thing I've used it for is to cover the seams. A few months after I bought it, the lever for the pressure foot broke. But you really aren't supposed to lift the foot on sergers. So it hasn't been an issue with me. I also have most of my belongs in storage. So I think alot of the parts that go with the machine are there also. Like the long tweezers. You would need to get a new pair of those (the Brother ones, IMO, aren't that great anyway).
> 
> I do have it threaded, and I have the 2 instructional CD's to go with it.
> 
> *Do I have any takers?* Please send me a PM.
> 
> Sally



Sally...sent you a PM...pick me! pick me!

Lynn


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



D I love it all great job.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~


Lovely!  The fabric is fabulous -- if your friend doesn't like the set I will take it -- but I will require the baby as well as my eggs are too old.  You first applique is amazing -- curves are very hard for me and doing a circle that small is difficult -- my hand applique does not turn out that nice.  You friend is lucky to have you!



Jaylin said:


> I personally think it's too small.  I did a prince Mickey for my DH (he's an XL) and I didn't like the look.  So I had to redo with the 6x10.....much better!
> 
> WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to watch the quick tut and rethread it with white thread by knotting it.  I can't believe it actually worked!  I've done the 4 thread overlock on it so far.  I get the feeling I'm never going to know exactly what this thing is capable of.  I'm going to attempt a rolled hem today.  I want to make another one of these without hemming all the ruffles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???


Grrr!  I've had two people tell me it works -- Wendy actually sent me a pic of one she did on an even larger t and it looked good.  Perhaps it depends on the design?  I just need to go look at photos on the BG thread and see some more samples.

Congrats on your new baby!  I did a sewing project with overlock alone and the seams eventually ripped, so now everything gets sewn and then serged.  But keep in mind I have the cheapie Singer.  I think the Brothers are a thousand times better.


----------



## squirrel

The baby outfits are so cute!  Can't believe that flower and pot was your first applique.  Mine was a simple heart.

The Snow White bag with dwarf print is great.

Can't believe you got some really nice pillowcases for making dresses/tops.  I've been searching second hand stores and haven't found anything nice.

Sorry if I missed some lovely creations, I have only looked at this page today.

Question: I purchased a pattern with a top that I wanted to make for myself.  Unfortunately another customer handed it to me and I didn't look at it very closely.  It says it's for knits.  I want to make a top out of the purple cotton print I made the Rupunzel Dress out of.  The pattern is a short sleaved shirt with elastic neck and arms.  Would it work if I make it a size larger?

Here is a link to the pattern http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=6979&x=33&y=12


----------



## mphalens

syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to take some old jeans and make them into cute twirl skirts or patch work skirts.  Has anyone ever done that?  Got any pics to share/show?  Also I am looking for a tutorial or pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


I havent done it yet, but if you look on the first page there is a list of bookmarks and I know there are ones for both of those!!!

Okay - I attempted to multi-quote from my phone and it's not working, so I'll comment on this fabulous baby set here instead of below!
Being a former Gymboree employee (although I was a play&music manager but thankfully we still got q discount) I completely understand the "set" mentality and the matching siblings obsessions  let me say, Gymboree couldn't hold a candle to this fabulous set and you could easily sell such a set for big big bucks! It is simply gorgeous! 
And your first hand appliqué? Again, I must  at your feet! If I can become half as good a seamstress as you in 7 months, I'll be over the moon!!!

Eeek!  I just got home and saw what a mess I'd made of this post ... SO SORRY!!!!  That will teach me to try to multi-quote from my phone!!!  



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> You did such a great job.  You need to save this picture for his wife.  What a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KathleensKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to make one of these.  This is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love this too.  That is one lucky momma to get this as a gift.
Click to expand...


----------



## aboveH20

chellewashere said:


> Love your space!! Mine is in the livingroom so even a little space I could have by myself would be awesome.
> 
> Question: I see you have the same serger I do...can you tell me what you do to be able to do the rolled hem and the ruffle? Mine just dont come out right and Im messing up alot of fabric. Thanks!!



As promised, here's how I do rolled hems.  Pretty much I follow the directions on page 69, except for the step I can't figure out , so I ignore that one -- a good rule for life. 

1.  Remove left needle.

2. Slide the seam width finger knob to R.






3. Use wooly nylon thread in the upper looper.  I used red thread to make it obvious.  I use the tie on method.






4.  The next step on page 69 is the one I don't understand.  It says,_ 'Align left face of seam width finger support plate with R mark on throat plate by turning seam width finger knob, as required_.'  That's sort of like "season to taste." Question -- does anyone know what it means and if it's critical???

5.  I used all red threads, tying then off so making sure I remembered to set tension dials to 0 before pulling them through.






6.  I set the stitch length dial at *F*.  I experimented with a couple settings, so in the photo it is set at 2, but I ended up using F.






7.  I used the tension settings from the bottom of page 71,  "3-thread Upper Looper Thread Wrapped Rolled Hem Stitching", so the dials were at 2  2  and 7.  Then I serged.






8. Put trim in the collection.  






9.  Check out front and back.






Did that help?  Do you still have questions?  I'm not expert, but I've been given so much guidance here that I try to help when I can.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> I'm going to have to make another trip back up there ... was there a certain fabric you were looking for???  pm me



PMing you....even though you may have already gone.



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice



Outfits looks great....and I love your photography skills! 



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love it....the Mama will too!



Granna4679 said:


> Meshell - I just realized I lost my quote for your portrait dress.  Just wanted to say it is GORGEOUS!!!  Can't wait to see the pictures.  Please post one of them when you have them taken.



Sure...though it may be Aug-September depending on the photographer's schedule.


I finished 3 Eye Spy Bags for Bridgie's BG.










I hope they like them....they where fun to make. The tutorial I used called for printable fabric.....but no one in town had it.....so I improvised.....after watching and wrestling them back from my kids I think I will order some printable fabric for when I make theirs. The ribbons tether the list to the bag....but there are also pockets so the lists don't just swing all over the place when not in use.


----------



## vhartwell

I figured this was the place to ask.  My nephew would like me to make him a rag quilt with Star Wars characters on it.  Does anyone know where I might find Star Wars Characters for a Brother 1250d Inovis machine??  I am at a loss on where to find them.....

Thanks for the help


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> I read lots of tutorials and then I headed to RYCO up in Lincoln, RI for fabulous supplies at a great price It's pretty much "Tutu Makers Heaven" in that place ... 22+ colors of tulle on rolls starting at 6" ... ribbon after ribbon ... elastic ... you name it, if RYCO makes it, it's there and inexpensive!
> 
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help") ...
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> I shipped it off this morning ... hopefully it will arrive by Saturday (the photoshoot is on Wednesday and in the box were two RockStar rhinestone iron-ons so Amber can make the girls shirts to wear with their tutus (her older daughter has a "Fancy Nancy" tutu) ...



Good job on your first tutu. It looks like you have a good helper!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is so beautiful and just perfect for the family! Thank you so much for making it for them!



KathleensKid said:


> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



What a wonderful find. So girly and pretty.



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



Great job on the train set!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, individual pictures of everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



What a beautiful set! You did an amazing job on the applique!



Jaylin said:


> I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???



I sew first and go back and finish the seams. I had fabric tear along the serged seam so now I leave about 1/8" between the left needle and the stitched seam.



aboveH20 said:


> As promised, here's how I do rolled hems.  Pretty much I follow the directions on page 69, except for the step I can't figure out, so I ignore that one -- a good rule for life.
> 
> 1.  Remove left needle.
> 
> 2. Slide the seam width finger knob to R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Use wooly nylon thread in the upper looper.  I used red thread to make it obvious.  I use the tie on method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  The next step on page 69 is the one I don't understand.  It says,_ 'Align left face of seam width finger support plate with R mark on throat plate by turning seam width finger knob, as required_.'  That's sort of like "season to taste." Question -- does anyone know what it means and if it's critical???
> 
> 5.  I used all red threads, tying then off so making sure I remembered to set tension dials to 0 before pulling them through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  I set the stitch length dial at *F*.  I experimented with a couple settings, so in the photo it is set at 2, but I ended up using F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.  I used the tension settings from the bottom of page 71,  "3-thread Upper Looper Thread Wrapped Rolled Hem Stitching", so the dials were at 2  2  and 7.  Then I serged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Put trim in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.  Check out front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that help?  Do you still have questions?  I'm not expert, but I've been given so much guidance here that I try to help when I can.



You did a good job on the photo tut. For step 4 - I turn the black knob (I think I have to pull it out first?) until the little white plastic piece up with "R". I don't know if it makes a difference since I didn't try any other way. (My serger is a different model Singer machine) I actually don't like the look of serged roll hem so I do it the old fashion way most of the time.


----------



## billwendy

Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!





I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!



Adorable!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

I was out all day and I am 5 pages behind!  And now I am too tired to multi quote!

The baby set is fantastic and I love the rainbow shorts outfits.  I think I will end up buying the Mickey rainbow design but first I have to finish all my other projects.  Maybe I will use that as a reward for finishing what I have already planned.

Such pretty pillowcases for the pillowcase dresses!  My MIL loves to shop at antique stores.  I should tell her to be on the lookout for some of those pretty pillowcases to whip a few dresses for my little niece.

On my Bernina serger, I only have to flip a switch to change from the 4 thread overlock to the rolled hem.  But I haven't played with tension or colored threads yet.  I mostly use the serger for finishing my inside seams.  

I can never seem to get my rows of ruffles to be absolutely straight.  How does everybody else do that?????


----------



## Jaylin

WENDY!!!!  I have a question for you!  I bought the same ruffled material that you made your skirts out of, I want to CASE you(if you don't mind), how much extra did you allow from their hip width or waist measurment?  I'm afraid to cut it!  I don't want to cut them too narrow and have them end up being skin tight mini skirts!!! Thank!


----------



## miprender

GoofItUp said:


> We are 10 days from leaving for our trip, and I am now 1 shirt away from having 27 (yes, that's TWENTY SEVEN) outfits put together for my 3 nieces, 2 nephews, and 2 DS's!  I just got an iPhone yesterday which I think will help with posting pics.  As soon as I have a few minutes to figure that out I'll try and get some pics up.
> 
> And just as a shout out...I did have some help from a good friend and my aunt getting all these done.  YEA for sewing buddies!!



Can't wait to see what you made.



DMGeurts said:


> Does she sell anywhere else?  Etsy maybe?  I can't load any of the FB stores (including HeatherSue's') - they keep crashing IE.    And dh won't let me put any other browsers on this pc - he is picky that way.
> 
> D~



She use to sell on Etsy but now it is only on FB



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I saw you post this on the BG site and it is just beautiful



KathleensKid said:


> She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
> You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge.
> 
> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



Very nice. I love the antique pillowcases you used.



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



My DS3 would love this. He is very much into trains too. Very Nice!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> Does a 5x7 applique look decent on a men's large t or is that too tiny of an applique to do for a large t?  I have thus far only done children's t's.



I found the 4x4 to look very small, but the 5x7 to me looks fine on all the Tshirts I am doing for DH and I.  Maybe if you are use to hand appliquing and doing very big designs it might look small but to me it still looks very good with out being over the top.

HTH



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Excuse #1:  I used to work for Gymboree, and sometimes I just can't stop creating.
> 
> Excuse #2:  This set is for a friend on Facebook - so I can't post these pictures there.
> 
> Excuse #3:  I really love this fabric - you might remember the main fabric was also used in Brian and Myrthe's table setting wedding gift.
> 
> Excuse #4:  I think baby outfits are so cute.
> 
> Excuse #5:  Refer to excuse #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



  LOVE it. You buy the most beautiful fabric.



snubie said:


> I am heading home to RI the last week of June.  I have a trip planned to Cranston!



 At this rate there may be nothing left



Jaylin said:


> WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to watch the quick tut and rethread it with white thread by knotting it.  I can't believe it actually worked!  I've done the 4 thread overlock on it so far.  I get the feeling I'm never going to know exactly what this thing is capable of.  I'm going to attempt a rolled hem today.  I want to make another one of these without hemming all the ruffles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new serger and love the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

SallyfromDE said:


> _I am ISO a Disboutiguer, that has been wanting thier first serger!! _I have been lucky enough to purchase a new Janome serger that is wonderful. So I no longer need my Brother 1034D. I would like to give this to someone that is in want of a serger for thier creations.
> 
> The machine is about 2 years old. The only thing I've used it for is to cover the seams. A few months after I bought it, the lever for the pressure foot broke. But you really aren't supposed to lift the foot on sergers. So it hasn't been an issue with me. I also have most of my belongs in storage. So I think alot of the parts that go with the machine are there also. Like the long tweezers. You would need to get a new pair of those (the Brother ones, IMO, aren't that great anyway).
> 
> I do have it threaded, and I have the 2 instructional CD's to go with it.
> 
> *Do I have any takers?* Please send me a PM.
> 
> Sally



I just wanted to say - this is *SO NICE* of you.  I hope some lucky Disboutiquer gets it - it's a great first machine.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished 3 Eye Spy Bags for Bridgie's BG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them....they where fun to make. The tutorial I used called for printable fabric.....but no one in town had it.....so I improvised.....after watching and wrestling them back from my kids I think I will order some printable fabric for when I make theirs. The ribbons tether the list to the bag....but there are also pockets so the lists don't just swing all over the place when not in use.



You did great on these!  Thanks for doing them - the kids will have a blast!



billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!



Adorable!

*Above H2O*  Thanks for the mini tutorial on your serger.  I don't have the same serger, so I am unsure about what step 4 is referring to?  But I just wanted to say that it was really nice of you to take the time to do that and post it - I am sure that there are many people out there that are going to use it.  

I didn't have a chance to quote everyone... but thank you so much for all your nice comments about the baby outfit I made - I know it's not Disney - but each and every one of you have been such an inspiration to me, that I love sharing my accomplishments with you.  

Question:  I've been searching for weeks for a pattern (online and in store), and I am wondering if you wonderful Disboutiquers can help me keep an eye open for it?  *It is Oliver + S's Puppet Show pattern*.  It comes in 2 sizes, and I would like both sizes.  It has been OOP for a little over a year, and very HTF.  So, if anyone runs across one when they are fabric shopping - please pick it up for me and I can send Paypal funds (or whatever funds you'd like) immediately.  I would also consider a used one (at a used price) provided all the pieces and instructions are in it, if someone has one they're finished with.   *Thanks so much everyone!*

My project for today???  Well, I am going to hit up a local and obscure fabric shop that's near me, and see what they all have.    I've never been to it, and I keep meaning to - today is the day.    Then I am going to work on an outfit for Bridgie's AG doll - it's not going to be something I've done before - and it's going to be a bit simpler, but I hope she will like it just the same.  

D~


----------



## cogero

have fun D I love going to new fabric stores.

I am going to try and finish Bridgie's give I only have 3 more embroidered shirts and the wish shirts but all but 1 shirt is a basic design.

I am so happy DH is home because it means he can watch the boy.

Also want to finish DS AK outfit the shorts have been cut out for a month.


----------



## CastleCreations

Help!!!!
Does anyone know the name of the pattern that is a 4 paneled skirt over a circle skirt. I've been looking for it for a while and can't seem to find it. Candicenicole used it for her monsters inc outfit. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## tricia

CastleCreations said:


> Help!!!!
> Does anyone know the name of the pattern that is a 4 paneled skirt over a circle skirt. I've been looking for it for a while and can't seem to find it. Candicenicole used it for her monsters inc outfit. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks...



That's the insa by farbenmix.  It is in the sewing clothes kids love book.  It was also printed on it's own before that, so may be available at bayberry place.  It is really easy to put together and comes in sizes 2-12 about.


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> Help!!!!
> Does anyone know the name of the pattern that is a 4 paneled skirt over a circle skirt. I've been looking for it for a while and can't seem to find it. Candicenicole used it for her monsters inc outfit. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks...



I can't multiquote from my phone, but at least I can answer this- it's farbenmix insa skirt and you can find it in the sewing clothes kids love book- have fun!


----------



## belle41379

WOW!  I've been doing a garage sale, and can't believe how much great stuff was posted!!  There is WTMTQ, but wanted to make sure I said...

D-fantastic job!!!LOVE the bee on the shoe. 

Love the Ariel top.

The rainbow outfits turned out so cute!

Well, I'm going to attempt an outfit for my DS this week, along with make our Fathers Day gifts. Once I finish the outfit for DS, I'll attempt my first twirl skirt.  I've seen all the tuts on the bookmark page, but which one is everyone using? The skirts with the multiple fabrics/layers?  Have fun sewing today, all you lucky ladies.


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> Question:  I've been searching for weeks for a pattern (online and in store), and I am wondering if you wonderful Disboutiquers can help me keep an eye open for it?  *It is Oliver + S's Puppet Show pattern*.  It comes in 2 sizes, and I would like both sizes.  It has been OOP for a little over a year, and very HTF.  So, if anyone runs across one when they are fabric shopping - please pick it up for me and I can send Paypal funds (or whatever funds you'd like) immediately.  I would also consider a used one (at a used price) provided all the pieces and instructions are in it, if someone has one they're finished with.   *Thanks so much everyone!*
> 
> My project for today???  Well, I am going to hit up a local and obscure fabric shop that's near me, and see what they all have.    I've never been to it, and I keep meaning to - today is the day.    Then I am going to work on an outfit for Bridgie's AG doll - it's not going to be something I've done before - and it's going to be a bit simpler, but I hope she will like it just the same.
> 
> D~



This store in Mobile, AL carries the smaller size Oliver pattern, I've ordered other things from them before.
http://www.peanutbutter-n-jellykids.com/shop/OSPATTERNS00.htm
I would love that pattern in the bigger size range....but can't find it either.


----------



## PrincessBoo

DMGeurts said:


> The fabric I used is Lila Tueller's Spirit, in the turquoise/blue colorway.  The person I made the outfit for prefers colors other than pink for her new dd - so  am praying that this will do the trick - If only I could knit - I really wanted to make her a matching sweater.
> 
> D~



I have never even heard of that designer. Man, I need to find a better quilt shop around here! I love it and I think she will too. And honestly, you're so funny that you wanna knit a matching sweater. I would implode with jealousy if I got that much creative perfection in one gift!  Bravo and I think it's an amazing gift.


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> This store in Mobile, AL carries the smaller size Oliver pattern, I've ordered other things from them before.
> http://www.peanutbutter-n-jellykids.com/shop/OSPATTERNS00.htm
> I would love that pattern in the bigger size range....but can't find it either.



YOu are the BEST, BEST, BEST!!!!  I ordered it and the Playdate dress (which has also been OOP for just as long).  Shipping was a bit steep ($12.95 for a $31 order!) - I nearly spit out my coffee!    But... I have been searching forever for these patterns, and I justified it by all the time I have spent searching and not finding them.  If I find the bigger one of the Puppet Show - I will let you know - but every where I've read, there are A LOT of people searching for that one in that size range, so I think we are out of luck.    However, on Oliver + S's Facebook fan page, they did post a few weeks ago that they are *thinking* of offering their OOP patterns in PDF format.  So, I think I will wait for the rest of them - just in case they do decide - I just didn't want to take the chance of missing out on the ones I ordered if they don't decide to do PDFs... Personally - I would much rather have PDFs, so I hope they decide to.

Wow - I had a lot to say about that.  LOL  I am really excited though!!!    Thanks again!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

PrincessBoo said:


> I have never even heard of that designer. Man, I need to find a better quilt shop around here! I love it and I think she will too. And honestly, you're so funny that you wanna knit a matching sweater. I would implode with jealousy if I got that much creative perfection in one gift!  Bravo and I think it's an amazing gift.



Thank you so much - that is so nice of you to say!  

Honestly, I buy most of my fabric on Etsy.    All of my Lila Tueller has come from Etsy... my two favorite lines of hers are Eden (My all time favorite!) and Spirit.  If you search for her on Etsy, a ton will come up.  She just came out with a new line "Lola's Posies" - but I really don't like that one at all.  

Here's the link to her website - she has photos of all of her fabric lines there - which will probably make you sick, since they are all really hard to find now:

http://lilatuellerdesigns.blogspot.com/

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Anita,

Can you please tell me where you found those cute strawberry appliques that you used on your GD's dresses?  I bought some strawberry fabric today to make something for my girls to go the strawberry patch in.

Thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> YOu are the BEST, BEST, BEST!!!!  I ordered it and the Playdate dress (which has also been OOP for just as long).  Shipping was a bit steep ($12.95 for a $31 order!) - I nearly spit out my coffee!    But... I have been searching forever for these patterns, and I justified it by all the time I have spent searching and not finding them.  If I find the bigger one of the Puppet Show - I will let you know - but every where I've read, there are A LOT of people searching for that one in that size range, so I think we are out of luck.    However, on Oliver + S's Facebook fan page, they did post a few weeks ago that they are *thinking* of offering their OOP patterns in PDF format.  So, I think I will wait for the rest of them - just in case they do decide - I just didn't want to take the chance of missing out on the ones I ordered if they don't decide to do PDFs... Personally - I would much rather have PDFs, so I hope they decide to.
> 
> Wow - I had a lot to say about that.  LOL  I am really excited though!!!    Thanks again!
> 
> D~



Glad you got one! I agree their shipping is high, I've noticed a lot of Mom&Pop fabric stores that sell online are.....but sometimes they need it to stay in the black. The owner is in her late 50's (I visit Mobile enough I've been in the store though I don't live in Mobile....we stop there on the way to the beach) and I dread when some of these specialty stores close as their owners age....another store where I live just closed I fear not many people in their 20'z and 30's sew....and my fav stores will all close as boomers retire....maybe more people sew in my community than I know IRL....I hope so!

Have you altered patterns much? maybe you could alter the smaller pattern to fit the larger size?


----------



## tinkabella627

Meshell2002 said:


> Glad you got one! I agree their shipping is high, I've noticed a lot of Mom&Pop fabric stores that sell online are.....but sometimes they need it to stay in the black. The owner is in her late 50's (I visit Mobile enough I've been in the store though I don't live in Mobile....we stop there on the way to the beach) and I dread when some of these specialty stores close as their owners age....another store where I live just closed I fear not many people in their 20'z and 30's sew....and my fav stores will all close as boomers retire....maybe more people sew in my community than I know IRL....I hope so!
> 
> Have you altered patterns much? maybe you could alter the smaller pattern to fit the larger size?



I am in my 20s and sew! There are a few teachers I work with that are in their 30s that sew and a few in their 20s that are wanting to learn.. I think it is just a matter of if people stick with it. I stopped for a couple years (and because of it unlearned everything I had learned) and started back up when I found out I was having a girl. Because of all these things you make I am hoping to stick with it so I can make her cute stuff (other than pillowcase dresses)! 

Speaking of- what do you all think would be a simple pattern for me to try next? I have a few more pillowcase dresses I am going to make and was wondering what I should do next? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## squirrel

tinkabella627 said:


> Speaking of- what do you all think would be a simple pattern for me to try next? I have a few more pillowcase dresses I am going to make and was wondering what I should do next? Thanks for any suggestions!



I think the Simply Sweet is easy and it comes with different ways to alter it.

Once I made the pattern, I really haven't bothered to buy any other girls dress patterns.  I did purchase the one so my niece and I have the same style at 'Ohana.

I have almost finished making a Vida pattern.

I think I'm just going to try making the top for myself a size larger and see if it works.  If it's too big I can take it in


----------



## billwendy

vhartwell said:


> I figured this was the place to ask.  My nephew would like me to make him a rag quilt with Star Wars characters on it.  Does anyone know where I might find Star Wars Characters for a Brother 1250d Inovis machine??  I am at a loss on where to find them.....
> 
> Thanks for the help



Frou Frou by HeatherSue, Bows and Clothes both have some!



Jaylin said:


> WENDY!!!!  I have a question for you!  I bought the same ruffled material that you made your skirts out of, I want to CASE you(if you don't mind), how much extra did you allow from their hip width or waist measurment?  I'm afraid to cut it!  I don't want to cut them too narrow and have them end up being skin tight mini skirts!!! Thank!



I cut it 8 inches wider than their hip measurments! They look so TINY though - if I bombed, I do have enough to cut another one, but I have to take their picture when I give them to them!!

Has anyone ever used the Tiered Flouncy Dress sundress before? It looks super simple! I just cut out one for Hannah, but didnt have the bias tape for it and im SUPER tired from the huge yard sale for Camp Promise today that I kept making mistakes - so I had to stop!! lol


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Wow!  Ya'll have been busy the last week.  I LOVE all the appliques.  I now have 2 requests for a Lalaloopsy dress & one for a mermaid outfit.  lol  
I'm hoping to be able to be around more soon, but it doesn't look good.  Summer Reading starts Monday & work will be insanely busy for the next 6 weeks.  I want to sew, but I'm so worn out when I get home that I get almost nothing done & then I have to spend the weekend doing all the laundry & pickuing up that I didnt' do during the week.  Maybe soon.


----------



## Meshell2002

tinkabella627 said:


> I am in my 20s and sew! There are a few teachers I work with that are in their 30s that sew and a few in their 20s that are wanting to learn.. I think it is just a matter of if people stick with it. I stopped for a couple years (and because of it unlearned everything I had learned) and started back up when I found out I was having a girl. Because of all these things you make I am hoping to stick with it so I can make her cute stuff (other than pillowcase dresses)!
> 
> Speaking of- what do you all think would be a simple pattern for me to try next? I have a few more pillowcase dresses I am going to make and was wondering what I should do next? Thanks for any suggestions!



That's great! So you have a daughter? well if you can't find something u want to make for her you should make a bag for yourself...or a toy, I made my DD felt food and she loves playing with it. Next for me will be crayon rolls (we r driving to gparents house soon) and toddler backpack (preschool starts back Aug 1st). Of course it may be a while as DH is going out of town for work, and won't be back for 2 weeks so not sure how much sewing i will get done without him here to entertain them.

I think beginners should make what they like....those are the projects that get finished.


----------



## Jaylin

billwendy said:


> Frou Frou by HeatherSue, Bows and Clothes both have some!
> 
> 
> 
> I cut it 8 inches wider than their hip measurments! They look so TINY though - if I bombed, I do have enough to cut another one, but I have to take their picture when I give them to them!!
> 
> Thanks!  You'll have to let me know how they work out.  I'm scared to cut into the material.  I only bought 1 yard (it was $10/yard, which is expensive to me!)  and I would love to squeeze 3 skirts out of it!!!!Has anyone ever used the Tiered Flouncy Dress sundress before? It looks super simple! I just cut out one for Hannah, but didnt have the bias tape for it and im SUPER tired from the huge yard sale for Camp Promise today that I kept making mistakes - so I had to stop!! lol



I've had this pattern for a year now, I haven't made it yet, but my girlfriend did last year..she made it for her 8yo...she liked the pattern but she said it was impossible to get it on her.  The bodice was too fitting and without a zipper or buttons she couldn't get it on her.  So she ended up taking apart the straps and attached elastic in some casing.....Sooooo, ever since then I've been hesitant to make it, but it's so cute looking, I'm definately going to give it a try anyway.  Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## JMD1979

Wow! You don't check in for a weekend and you get soooo behind! I'll have to remember that! So there are waaaaaay too many things to quote, but everything looks FABULOUS! LOVE the Pink Darth Shirt, little mermaid twirl top, the snow white bag and that baby set is TDF!!! I know I've missed more. Everything was truly awesome! Love this board! 

I haven't worked on anything but a mess so far this weekend and probably won't start sewing til the week starts..... We are taking the girlies to the American Girl store in Chicago next weekend by train. I really want to make them AG skirts with an applique tank (AG logo) I'm at a loss for fabric ideas though.... Any suggestions? I'm not sure if I can go the online route cause I probably won't get it in time..... I'll have to check out Joann's. Just thinking out loud here! 

Anyway everything posted has been great! Have I mentioned how wonderful you all are? LOL! Cause you are!

Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> Glad you got one! I agree their shipping is high, I've noticed a lot of Mom&Pop fabric stores that sell online are.....but sometimes they need it to stay in the black. The owner is in her late 50's (I visit Mobile enough I've been in the store though I don't live in Mobile....we stop there on the way to the beach) and I dread when some of these specialty stores close as their owners age....another store where I live just closed I fear not many people in their 20'z and 30's sew....and my fav stores will all close as boomers retire....maybe more people sew in my community than I know IRL....I hope so!
> 
> Have you altered patterns much? maybe you could alter the smaller pattern to fit the larger size?



I agree completely - I wasn't trying to knock the store for making a profit... I was just a little shocked - that's all.  

I am one of those people that will go out of their way to purchase locally - even if it means that I have to pay more for things.  That is not everything, but if I am researching and a local store is selling what I want, if I can manage, I will purchase local.  I have no problems helping out the little guy.   

On that note - I went to the local fabric store today - and never have I ever walked in a fabric store, and felt delighted to be there...  It was such a cozy and comfy place - I really could have sat there for hours.    I will be back this week.  

Thanks for the idea of altering the pattern.  I have drafted quite a few of my own patterns - however - going from a 3T to a 5 jr. is a little more than I can probably handle.  However, I could find a similar pattern in her size and maybe redraft that to resemble the little pattern???  I'll have to brainstorm it.  I did buy the pattern for the Ice Cream dress today - which goes up to a 12, so I should be able to upsize that one - and she really wants it - so that's a bonus for me.  



JMD1979 said:


> I haven't worked on anything but a mess so far this weekend and probably won't start sewing til the week starts..... We are taking the girlies to the American Girl store in Chicago next weekend by train. I really want to make them AG skirts with an applique tank (AG logo) I'm at a loss for fabric ideas though.... Jeana



OK - so here's my idea for an AG skirt...  AG's colors are red and hot pink.  I think a strip work skirt alternating plain red and plain pink - or if you can find a print with those two colors to throw in between - I think that would be really cute.

We go to AGMOA all the time - I've heard the Chicago store is awesome - but I've never been there.  If you can make an appointement with a personal shopper (Totally free and well worth it), they walk you through the store, help you choose items, then you get to sit in their guest room and sort through your items - then they ring you up right there - so no lines.  A really awesome service that AG offers for free - no pressure sales tactics or anything.  I've had my personal shoppers at AGMOA for years now, and I can honestly say they are my friends.  

I finished Bridgie's give tonight - and I hafta say - I am super excited about it!!!  I keep going back to look at it - because it is just so CUTE!!!  I really want to accessorize it - you know me - but I am not sure what to do.  I'll have to sleep on it.  I can't wait to show you all on the BG board.... but it will have to wait until tomorrow, because it's too dark to take pics tonight.  

D~


----------



## tinkabella627

squirrel said:


> I think the Simply Sweet is easy and it comes with different ways to alter it.
> 
> Once I made the pattern, I really haven't bothered to buy any other girls dress patterns.  I did purchase the one so my niece and I have the same style at 'Ohana.
> 
> I have almost finished making a Vida pattern.
> 
> I think I'm just going to try making the top for myself a size larger and see if it works.  If it's too big I can take it in



Thanks. I have that pattern saved I think. I was looking at that one and one other one when my browser shut down so now I have to go back through the millions of links I saved to try and figure it out. 



Meshell2002 said:


> That's great! So you have a daughter? well if you can't find something u want to make for her you should make a bag for yourself...or a toy, I made my DD felt food and she loves playing with it. Next for me will be crayon rolls (we r driving to gparents house soon) and toddler backpack (preschool starts back Aug 1st). Of course it may be a while as DH is going out of town for work, and won't be back for 2 weeks so not sure how much sewing i will get done without him here to entertain them.
> 
> I think beginners should make what they like....those are the projects that get finished.



I will have a daughter in 9 days or less! I have made a bag before but I had the help of my cousin and now that we don't live near her anymore, I am afraid to try it again! I saw the fabric blocks somewhere to make and thought of those.. maybe I will try that.


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so here's my idea for an AG skirt...  AG's colors are red and hot pink.  I think a strip work skirt alternating plain red and plain pink - or if you can find a print with those two colors to throw in between - I think that would be really cute.
> 
> We go to AGMOA all the time - I've heard the Chicago store is awesome - but I've never been there.  If you can make an appointement with a personal shopper (Totally free and well worth it), they walk you through the store, help you choose items, then you get to sit in their guest room and sort through your items - then they ring you up right there - so no lines.  A really awesome service that AG offers for free - no pressure sales tactics or anything.  I've had my personal shoppers at AGMOA for years now, and I can honestly say they are my friends.
> 
> I finished Bridgie's give tonight - and I hafta say - I am super excited about it!!!  I keep going back to look at it - because it is just so CUTE!!!  I really want to accessorize it - you know me - but I am not sure what to do.  I'll have to sleep on it.  I can't wait to show you all on the BG board.... but it will have to wait until tomorrow, because it's too dark to take pics tonight.
> 
> D~



Oh Wow! I had no idea of the personal shopper!  That sounds amazing! I think my girls would be in Heaven! Sadly I'm worried we aren't going to have enough time. We are only there for 4 hours. (our train ride is 5 LOL!) The girls have been religiously browsing the website so they know what they want. I think they have a pretty good idea, but that could all go out the window once we get there. 

Jeana


----------



## PurpleEars

Meshell2002 said:


> I finished 3 Eye Spy Bags for Bridgie's BG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them....they where fun to make. The tutorial I used called for printable fabric.....but no one in town had it.....so I improvised.....after watching and wrestling them back from my kids I think I will order some printable fabric for when I make theirs. The ribbons tether the list to the bag....but there are also pockets so the lists don't just swing all over the place when not in use.



Thank you so much for making the eye spy bags. I am sure they will get lots of use during and after the trip!



billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!



They look so cheery and beautiful!



tinkabella627 said:


> I am in my 20s and sew! There are a few teachers I work with that are in their 30s that sew and a few in their 20s that are wanting to learn.. I think it is just a matter of if people stick with it. I stopped for a couple years (and because of it unlearned everything I had learned) and started back up when I found out I was having a girl. Because of all these things you make I am hoping to stick with it so I can make her cute stuff (other than pillowcase dresses)!
> 
> Speaking of- what do you all think would be a simple pattern for me to try next? I have a few more pillowcase dresses I am going to make and was wondering what I should do next? Thanks for any suggestions!



For clothing, I would suggest CarlaC's patterns from YMCT. The A line was very easy to make and it starts at size 3 months. I have heard lots of good things about the Simply Sweet, though I haven't used that pattern myself. I have had great success with the Potrait Peasant and the Stripwork Jumper, though I think they start at 6 months. Good luck!


----------



## ivey_family

DMGuerts- I apologize for not quoting but it's tricky on an ipod.  The baby set it simply amazing!  I'm drooling!  Would you share the patterns you used?  I'm particularly interested in the pinafore and ruffled bloomers.

Regards,
C.


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> As promised, here's how I do rolled hems.  Pretty much I follow the directions on page 69, except for the step I can't figure out , so I ignore that one -- a good rule for life.
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  The next step on page 69 is the one I don't understand.  It says,_ 'Align left face of seam width finger support plate with R mark on throat plate by turning seam width finger knob, as required_.'  That's sort of like "season to taste." Question -- does anyone know what it means and if it's critical???





PurpleEars said:


> You did a good job on the photo tut. For step 4 - I turn the black knob (I think I have to pull it out first?) until the little white plastic piece up with "R". I don't know if it makes a difference since I didn't try any other way. (My serger is a different model Singer machine) I actually don't like the look of serged roll hem so I do it the old fashion way most of the time.



Exactly, you need to turn the little nob (the first time I tried to turn it, it wasn't  easy, but now I can turn it with no problems) My rolled hems  don't turn out as nice if I don't turn it, they are wider than they should be that way. 



billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!



Wendy, these are so cute!!!!


----------



## cogero

JMD1979 said:


> Oh Wow! I had no idea of the personal shopper!  That sounds amazing! I think my girls would be in Heaven! Sadly I'm worried we aren't going to have enough time. We are only there for 4 hours. (our train ride is 5 LOL!) The girls have been religiously browsing the website so they know what they want. I think they have a pretty good idea, but that could all go out the window once we get there.
> 
> Jeana



MY DDs godfather uses the personal shopper here in NY all the time. I email him a list and he goes over during his lunch and shops. he said it is very painless. Good thing for a single 45 year old with no kids.



tinkabella627 said:


> Thanks. I have that pattern saved I think. I was looking at that one and one other one when my browser shut down so now I have to go back through the millions of links I saved to try and figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a daughter in 9 days or less! I have made a bag before but I had the help of my cousin and now that we don't live near her anymore, I am afraid to try it again! I saw the fabric blocks somewhere to make and thought of those.. maybe I will try that.



Congrats on your baby girl. If you have any questions the girls here are fabulous.


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> Oh Wow! I had no idea of the personal shopper!  That sounds amazing! I think my girls would be in Heaven! Sadly I'm worried we aren't going to have enough time. We are only there for 4 hours. (our train ride is 5 LOL!) The girls have been religiously browsing the website so they know what they want. I think they have a pretty good idea, but that could all go out the window once we get there.
> 
> Jeana



Well, if you have time - the service is well worth it.  And they can also point out details about items that you wouldn't necessarily see.  Don't forget that the store has "store exclusives" - things you can only get at that store.  They usually have a variety of items - tshirts, pants, capris, shoes, sunglasses - you name it - they are usually sold individually and pretty reasonable - and most of them come in girl and doll size.  So, make sure the girls don't budget out all their cash before they get there.  LOL  



PurpleEars said:


> For clothing, I would suggest CarlaC's patterns from YMCT. The A line was very easy to make and it starts at size 3 months. I have heard lots of good things about the Simply Sweet, though I haven't used that pattern myself. I have had great success with the Potrait Peasant and the Stripwork Jumper, though I think they start at 6 months. Good luck!



That's my biggest problem when making these baby gifts, is the sizes don't start out small enough - so I have to go and adjust the pattern.  Even though I've adjusted the pattern down, what I think, is two sizes - it still seems so big when I am done.  That's the reason I made the tshirt and pants, so just in case it doesn't fit her at the end of summer, she still should be able to wear it come fall.



ivey_family said:


> DMGuerts- I apologize for not quoting but it's tricky on an ipod.  The baby set it simply amazing!  I'm drooling!  Would you share the patterns you used?  I'm particularly interested in the pinafore and ruffled bloomers.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you!  All of the patterns were purchased on YCMT...  The swing top is the Emma swing top (such a cute and versitile pattern - one of my favorites), the bottoms are the "Ruffled Diaper cover" - another super easy pattern.  These two patterns take me almost as long to cut out as it takes me to sew them (but I am a slow cutter).  The hat is the "Sunny Days hat" and the shoes are the "Basic Booties for Babies & Dolls (that wrap around the ankles)" - honestly these shoes are *so* easy to make - and I get the most compliments on those than anything else.  LOL.  The pants were Easy Fits and the tshirt was purchased and I drew out my own applique to applique it - I also sewed the matching ribbon around the arm openings, since I had it cut apart, and I think it added a lot to the shirt.    That should be everything.  It took me 3 full days to make everything - including cutting time.  

I promised Victoria that I would help her sew another Mu-mu for her doll today - she did one last week that I forgot to post pictures of.  So, I don't plan on doing any sewing today.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkabella627 said:


> I will have a daughter in 9 days or less! I have made a bag before but I had the help of my cousin and now that we don't live near her anymore, I am afraid to try it again! I saw the fabric blocks somewhere to make and thought of those.. maybe I will try that.



I forgot to say "Congratulations" - I hope everything is painless and she is a great sleeper.   

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> OK - so here's my idea for an AG skirt...  AG's colors are red and hot pink.  I think a strip work skirt alternating plain red and plain pink - or if you can find a print with those two colors to throw in between - I think that would be really cute.
> 
> We go to AGMOA all the time - I've heard the Chicago store is awesome - but I've never been there.  If you can make an appointement with a personal shopper (Totally free and well worth it), they walk you through the store, help you choose items, then you get to sit in their guest room and sort through your items - then they ring you up right there - so no lines.  A really awesome service that AG offers for free - no pressure sales tactics or anything.  I've had my personal shoppers at AGMOA for years now, and I can honestly say they are my friends.
> 
> I finished Bridgie's give tonight - and I hafta say - I am super excited about it!!!  I keep going back to look at it - because it is just so CUTE!!!  I really want to accessorize it - you know me - but I am not sure what to do.  I'll have to sleep on it.  I can't wait to show you all on the BG board.... but it will have to wait until tomorrow, because it's too dark to take pics tonight.
> 
> D~





JMD1979 said:


> Oh Wow! I had no idea of the personal shopper!  That sounds amazing! I think my girls would be in Heaven! Sadly I'm worried we aren't going to have enough time. We are only there for 4 hours. (our train ride is 5 LOL!) The girls have been religiously browsing the website so they know what they want. I think they have a pretty good idea, but that could all go out the window once we get there.
> 
> Jeana



Definitely make an appointment with the personal shopper if you are shorter on time.  When I took my girls to the AG store in NYC we stumbled on the personal shopper.  She wasn't busy and ended up helping us.  She was wonderful!  She helped the kids choose what they wanted, made suggestions for items that would last longer/better than some of the things they'd picked and then rang us up with no wait in line.  It was a great way to shop! My girls went with a long list of exactly what they wanted but once in the store some items were sold out and some items seemed more appealing than what had been on their list.  There were also a couple of "in store" specials which was very nice.  Going to the store with my girls was definitely a wonderful memory!  They still talk about it.  They are about to open a store near where we live but my girls are outgrowing the dolls.  Very sad!

Make sure to post a picture of whatever special set you make for your girls and their dolls.


----------



## billwendy

Jaylin said:


> I've had this pattern for a year now, I haven't made it yet, but my girlfriend did last year..she made it for her 8yo...she liked the pattern but she said it was impossible to get it on her.  The bodice was too fitting and without a zipper or buttons she couldn't get it on her.  So she ended up taking apart the straps and attached elastic in some casing.....Sooooo, ever since then I've been hesitant to make it, but it's so cute looking, I'm definately going to give it a try anyway.  Let me know how it works out for you!



Aw Bummer!! Of course I cut out some of the material last night!!!! Anyone have any ideas how I could make this pattern work? Its the Tiered Flouncy Dress from YCMT......HELP????

Has anyone ever made tie straps from bias tape? Could I just do that??????? would it work??


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many wonderful thing posted!!!





billwendy said:


> Aw Bummer!! Of course I cut out some of the material last night!!!! Anyone have any ideas how I could make this pattern work? Its the Tiered Flouncy Dress from YCMT......HELP????
> 
> Has anyone ever made tie straps from bias tape? Could I just do that??????? would it work??



I do not enjoy gathering so I've only ever used that pattern to make an A-line style dress and tops.  I've never had any trouble getting it on either of my girls.  

I would think the tie straps would work well.  The first one I made the straps were too long-I ended up just sewing a tuck in the back of the strap but the ties would allow it to fit longer.


----------



## mphalens

lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful thing posted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not enjoy gathering so I've only ever used that pattern to make an A-line style dress and tops.  I've never had any trouble getting it on either of my girls.
> 
> I would think the tie straps would work well.  The first one I made the straps were too long-I ended up just sewing a tuck in the back of the strap but the ties would allow it to fit longer.




I just had to quote ... WHERE did you find that fabric????????????? It's amazing!!!!!!!!

I also wanted to comment on the AG store ... I was in middle school before I received an AG doll ... and I didn't get to go to the NYC store until high school ... By then I'd outgrown the dolls (although I was a huge history buff at the time and was actually on a history club trip when I got to go to the store) ... but a personal shopper would have been AWESOME!!!  The store was a zoo and I know I didn't get to see HALF of what they had ...


----------



## lovesdumbo

mphalens said:


> I just had to quote ... WHERE did you find that fabric????????????? It's amazing!!!!!!!!


I got it at JoAnns but I think I made that dress for our summer 2009 trip so I must have purchased it 2 years ago.

My tomboy would wear a dress as long as she liked the fabric.  That is how I got back into sewing.


----------



## mphalens

lovesdumbo said:


> I got it at JoAnns but I think I made that dress for our summer 2009 trip so I must have purchased it 2 years ago.
> 
> My tomboy would wear a dress as long as she liked the fabric.  That is how I got back into sewing.




That fabric is just awesome ... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## miprender

lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful thing posted!!!



Love that dress and fabric.


----------



## aboveH20

Joann has solid and print flannel on sale this week, 50% off.  Good time of year to make some pillowcases for GKTW (avoid the back to school, Halloween, and Christmas rushes ).


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> I finished 3 Eye Spy Bags for Bridgie's BG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them....they where fun to make. The tutorial I used called for printable fabric.....but no one in town had it.....so I improvised.....after watching and wrestling them back from my kids I think I will order some printable fabric for when I make theirs. The ribbons tether the list to the bag....but there are also pockets so the lists don't just swing all over the place when not in use.


I've never seen the Eye Spy bags done with pockets before -- that is a really good idea.  Yours turned out great!



billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!


Love the bright colors!  the girls are going to love them and I'm sure Tim is thrilled.



miprender said:


> I found the 4x4 to look very small, but the 5x7 to me looks fine on all the Tshirts I am doing for DH and I.  Maybe if you are use to hand appliquing and doing very big designs it might look small but to me it still looks very good with out being over the top.
> 
> HTH


That helps immensely.  I have three votes for and one against!  I figure if it wnds up looking too small i could always put a little saying under the shirt.  Heathersue was a sweetie pie and sent me a bunch of designs so I could pick what I want to use (I'm doing this for a BG).





belle41379 said:


> WOW!  I've been doing a garage sale, and can't believe how much great stuff was posted!!  There is WTMTQ, but wanted to make sure I said...
> 
> Well, I'm going to attempt an outfit for my DS this week, along with make our Fathers Day gifts. Once I finish the outfit for DS, I'll attempt my first twirl skirt.  I've seen all the tuts on the bookmark page, but which one is everyone using? The skirts with the multiple fabrics/layers?  Have fun sewing today, all you lucky ladies.


Hope your garage sale was a success -- we did one last weekend and it turned out well and I got rid of toms of things and most of what didn't sell got bagged up to be donated.

What I really want to know is what are you making for Father's Day gifts?  I would like some ideas.  I did download a new fish applique design figuring I'll make dh a t-shirt to wear when he goes fishing with the kids.  I need more ideas though!



aboveH20 said:


> Joann has solid and print flannel on sale this week, 50% off.  Good time of year to make some pillowcases for GKTW (avoid the back to school, Halloween, and Christmas rushes ).


I saw but I still haven't made a thing with the previous 5 yards of solid I got.  I prioritized a music bag for dd's piano books (b/c she kept begging) and today I really want to get started on a BG.  I have all my quarter yard fabrics cut though and lined up to match the solids.  I work 4 out of 5 days this week and tomorrow is very long hours -- no sewing this week so best get off the computer and head upstairs to my sewing hole.

And thanks for the tut on rolled hems -- I will try again, someday!  My tension settings seem so messed up though that I'm not sure I'll ever figure it out.


----------



## belle41379

VBAndrea said:


> Hope your garage sale was a success -- we did one last weekend and it turned out well and I got rid of toms of things and most of what didn't sell got bagged up to be donated.
> 
> What I really want to know is what are you making for Father's Day gifts?  I would like some ideas.  I did download a new fish applique design figuring I'll make dh a t-shirt to wear when he goes fishing with the kids.  I need more ideas though.



I'm making rice therapy bags in soft flannel prints that match their interests.  They are getting neck, back, and eye bags.  If I have time, I'll also make lounge pants. :  they both have back problems, so I thought this was a unique idea.

DH is getting a smoker insert and smoking chips for his grill.


----------



## belle41379

lovesdumbo said:


> I got it at JoAnns but I think I made that dress for our summer 2009 trip so I must have purchased it 2 years ago.
> 
> My tomboy would wear a dress as long as she liked the fabric.  That is how I got back into sewing.



LOVE that fabric!


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> Joann has solid and print flannel on sale this week, 50% off.  Good time of year to make some pillowcases for GKTW (avoid the back to school, Halloween, and Christmas rushes ).



I saw that too! I am almost finished my second forty and still have ten more yards left to do. I am actually waiting for Hobby Lobby to have theirs on sale...it is 44/45" versus Joanns 42 inches (which is tight to get 4 and meet the size requirements)

Lynn


----------



## aboveH20

Once again, I need to plead TMTQ.  I went back 10 pages, so apologize for the wonderful things posted before then. . .

I was waaaaaay over the photo/image limit (I had 75 so had to delete 50!), but I think I've been able to capture some of the images



snubie said:


> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....



It's perfect for a girl.  Great choice.



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!
> HEre are a few recentl pictures of the kidos, my designs and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice



The photo police didn't want me to quote all of your photos, but WOW!  the creativity and execution are beyond amazing.  I absolutely love them



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...



I love the photo.  I can see one of my sons being a willing model.  Great tutu, and adorable son.



GoofItUp said:


> We are 10 days from leaving for our trip, and I am now 1 shirt away from having 27 (yes, that's TWENTY SEVEN) outfits put together for my 3 nieces, 2 nephews, and 2 DS's!  I just got an iPhone yesterday which I think will help with posting pics.  As soon as I have a few minutes to figure that out I'll try and get some pics up.
> 
> And just as a shout out...I did have some help from a good friend and my aunt getting all these done.  YEA for sewing buddies!!



You've been busy, and more importantly, have a wonderful trip! 




micksmoma said:


> I love all the new creations!!  They are wonderful!!  Here is a t-shirt and a pair of shorts that I made one of the grandsons.  I hope he likes trains.



Cute! and boys like anything that moves.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I apologize in advance for the massive amount of photos.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my first hand applique... no, it's not perfect - but it's thousands of times better than I thought it would be!  Thanks to Anita for helping me out last night and Heather's most awesome tut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the ruffle butt bloomers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~



She'll love it.  I feel it in my bones.  The fabrics and combinations are incredible.  You're makng me think I may have to give hand applique a second chance.  My machine just couldn't do the stitches close enogh together, but maybe I can get out a hammer and "convince" it.



Jaylin said:


> WELL............My new toy arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to watch the quick tut and rethread it with white thread by knotting it.  I can't believe it actually worked!  I've done the 4 thread overlock on it so far.  I get the feeling I'm never going to know exactly what this thing is capable of.  I'm going to attempt a rolled hem today.  I want to make another one of these without hemming all the ruffles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when making something like a stripework skirt, can you use the serger to "sew" the stripes together while it overlocks at the same time? Or do you sew it all together first then go back and finish the seams???



Enjoy your serger.  Seam finishings are so much tidier.  I love the outfit and know I wouldn't have the patience for all of that tiny hemming.  I asked the same question you did about sewing seams first before serging.  Apparently that is the recommended way.



KathleensKid said:


> She gives a size chart for length in the tute. I measured the length of one of dd's dressed to decide on length for her. It should totally work for a 5 yr old. The ones I've made for my 4 yr old fit well with room to grow.
> You can also make your own "case" by sewing 2 rectangles of fabric together and hemming one edge.
> 
> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.



Ooooo,  I had a lot of those pillowcases from my grandmother's house once upon a time.  What a great repurposing of them.



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished 3 Eye Spy Bags for Bridgie's BG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them....they where fun to make. The tutorial I used called for printable fabric.....but no one in town had it.....so I improvised.....after watching and wrestling them back from my kids I think I will order some printable fabric for when I make theirs The ribbons tether the list to the bag....but there are also pockets so the lists don't just swing all over the place when not in use.



Great job on the eye spy bags.  I especially like the round opening.  Thank you for making them.



PurpleEars said:


> You did a good job on the photo tut. For step 4 - I turn the black knob (I think I have to pull it out first?) until the little white plastic piece up with "R". I don't know if it makes a difference since I didn't try any other way. (My serger is a different model Singer machine) I actually don't like the look of serged roll hem so I do it the old fashion way most of the time.



I know the knob you're referring to.  I'll have to go back and try again.  Thanks for the insight.





billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design



I love the design and the shorts, too.  How was doing the lettuce edge?  After I finished the shirts for Madison's BG, I was tempted to lettuce them, but was afraid I'd do more harm than good.



DMGeurts said:


> *Above H2O*  Thanks for the mini tutorial on your serger.  I don't have the same serger, so I am unsure about what step 4 is referring to?  But I just wanted to say that it was really nice of you to take the time to do that and post it - I am sure that there are many people out there that are going to use it.
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks for the thanks.  I've gotten so much help that it's nice to be able to return the favor occasionally.



Meshell2002 said:


> *I think beginners should make what they like....those are the projects that get finished*.



How true!



DMGeurts said:


> I finished Bridgie's give tonight - and I hafta say - I am super excited about it!!!  I keep going back to look at it - because it is just so CUTE!!!  I really want to accessorize it - you know me - but I am not sure what to do.  I'll have to sleep on it.  I can't wait to show you all on the BG board.... but it will have to wait until tomorrow, because it's too dark to take pics tonight.
> 
> D~



I saw it on the BG board and have to agree about the cute factor.  I have a couple CarlaC patterns for AG dolls so may have to give then a try. You're making it seem like too much fun to pass on.   I once belonged to a church that clothed dolls for Christmas and I really enjoyed that.  



tinkabella627 said:


> I will have a daughter in 9 days or less! I have made a bag before but I had the help of my cousin and now that we don't live near her anymore, I am afraid to try it again! I saw the fabric blocks somewhere to make and thought of those.. maybe I will try that.



Congrats on you daughter.



teresajoy said:


> Exactly, you need to turn the little nob (the first time I tried to turn it, it wasn't  easy, but now I can turn it with no problems) My rolled hems  don't turn out as nice if I don't turn it, they are wider than they should be that way.



I shall do that.  Thanks for the input.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw but I still haven't made a thing with the previous 5 yards of solid I got.  I prioritized a music bag for dd's piano books (b/c she kept begging) and today I really want to get started on a BG.  I have all my quarter yard fabrics cut though and lined up to match the solids.  I work 4 out of 5 days this week and tomorrow is very long hours -- no sewing this week so best get off the computer and head upstairs to my sewing hole.
> 
> And thanks for the tut on rolled hems -- I will try again, someday!  My tension settings seem so messed up though that I'm not sure I'll ever figure it out.



I still have lots of flannel from my previous trip as well, but I think I'll buy more.  When we had a short lived spell of HOT weather I was very nice to go to the basement and sew.

_By George, I think I finally got to within the photo limit.  Lesson learned, don't wait and try to catchup on quoting._


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever made tie straps from bias tape? Could I just do that??????? would it work??



I have not made straps from _purchased_ bias tape...  But the Snow White dresss I just finished has tie straps that I hand made from bias strip fabric - that I cut myself and finished.  Theoretically - it should work.  



lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful thing posted!!!



Super cute!!!

OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!  
















We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.  





I hope everyone had a nice weekend.  

D~


----------



## AnnNan

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, two days in a row - I am quoting myself... Stay tuned for an apology...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I confess, one of my biggest pet peeves is the improper use of "there, their, they're" and "to, too, two"... so I went and did it myself.
> 
> No, I am not an English teacher.  And I would never think to correct anyone on it...  but whenever I see it the wrong way, mentally, I correct it.  I don't know why, I just do.
> 
> So, I apologize to anyone else out there, who might be just like me, reading this and seeing that I spelled "there" instead of "their"...  consider this me correcting mysef.
> 
> Back to your regularily scheduled programming.
> 
> D~ (thanks for being so accepting of my, somtimes, strange ways)



So with you On this but have found I do it way too often - not because I don't know which one to use but just type the wrong one.  I now give people more benefit of the doubt.  I figure if I know the difference and sometimes look like I don't that probably happens to others also!


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> IOK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



WOW your DD did a great job.

Funny story about that AG doll. Since it seems like I have no time to have a friend's bday party for DD whose bday is Friday I promised her that doll. (She will still have the family party though)  We have a AG store in Natick but now she wants to go to NYC and get it there


----------



## belle41379

Does anyone happen to know if there is a tut for roll up pants?  Ones that can be worn as shorts or pants?  I have an idea, but would feel better if I knew it would work!


----------



## love to stitch

Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.


----------



## DMGeurts

OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.

So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.

Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.   

And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.








VBAndrea said:


> What I really want to know is what are you making for Father's Day gifts?  I would like some ideas.  I did download a new fish applique design figuring I'll make dh a t-shirt to wear when he goes fishing with the kids.  I need more ideas though!



I am not making DH anything.  I already gave him his gifts because I thought he was going to be fishing in Canada... nope, wrong weekend.  Oops.  I gave him 5 boxes of his favorite Girl Scout cookies and 2 batteries for his cordless drills (in hopes that he will finish my sewing room - and I told him that)  


miprender said:


> WOW your DD did a great job.
> 
> Funny story about that AG doll. Since it seems like I have no time to have a friend's bday party for DD whose bday is Friday I promised her that doll. (She will still have the family party though)  We have a AG store in Natick but now she wants to go to NYC and get it there



Dd says thanks.   

LOL about the doll and going to NYC.    It would be a fun trip.  



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.



Welcome!!  I can't wait to see what you create!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.



Welcome!  Can't wait to see what you create!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Awesome find on the baby blanket!  Can't wait to see the finished product after you add the binding.


----------



## aboveH20

cajunfan said:


> I saw that too! I am almost finished my second forty and still have ten more yards left to do. I am actually waiting for Hobby Lobby to have theirs on sale...it is 44/45" versus Joanns 42 inches (which is tight to get 4 and meet the size requirements)
> 
> Lynn



I didn't realize that Hobby Lobby fabric is wider.  It's been tight a few times getting the four pillowcases, but I thought it was from evening off the not-so-perfectly cut edges.  Good to know.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



Beautiful.  Beautiful.

That does it.  I'm gonna make a doll dress after I finish my current set of GKTW pillowcases.  I hope the woman next door doesn't think it too unusual if I ask to try it on her daughter's doll -- and then take a photo. 



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.


----------



## ivey_family

Meshell2002 said:


>



This dress is STUNNING!  May I ask what kind of cotton you used?  It's so airy and light!

Also, where did you purchase your laces and entredeux?  Beautiful!

Best regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful.  Beautiful.
> 
> That does it.  I'm gonna make a doll dress after I finish my current set of GKTW pillowcases.  I hope the woman next door doesn't think it too unusual if I ask to try it on her daughter's doll -- and then take a photo.



Dd says thank you  

LOL about the neighbor...  I can't wait to see what you make!  Do you know which pattern you are going to do?

D~


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you!  All of the patterns were purchased on YCMT...  The swing top is the Emma swing top (such a cute and versitile pattern - one of my favorites), the bottoms are the "Ruffled Diaper cover" - another super easy pattern.  These two patterns take me almost as long to cut out as it takes me to sew them (but I am a slow cutter).  The hat is the "Sunny Days hat" and the shoes are the "Basic Booties for Babies & Dolls (that wrap around the ankles)" - honestly these shoes are *so* easy to make - and I get the most compliments on those than anything else.  LOL.  The pants were Easy Fits and the tshirt was purchased and I drew out my own applique to applique it - I also sewed the matching ribbon around the arm openings, since I had it cut apart, and I think it added a lot to the shirt.    That should be everything.  It took me 3 full days to make everything - including cutting time.
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you for the info!  I thought that might be the ruffled diaper cover on YCMT.  I was planning to buy that, but got confused and bought the one from Little Lizard King instead.  I did NOT like the LLK version - it's just not as polished looking.  Ooops!    I've got to get the other one!

Regards,
C.


----------



## RMAMom

D~ I'm so glad you found the quilt and if DD doesn't understand maybe you should just put it away until she has her first baby, it would be a great surprise!


----------



## billwendy

Question
Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving. 

For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



Your DD did a good job on those dresses! They look wonderful!



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.



Just want to say welcome. Looking forward to seeing your creations.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.
> 
> Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That's a beautiful panel. I am glad that you found it after all these years.


----------



## Disney Yooper

teresajoy said:


> Ok, what is Chuck planning to do with the embroidery machine?
> (for what it's worth, I'm LOVING my 770!)



He wants to embroider some jackets and hats with his company logo.  He'd come up with other ideas as well.  He's very creative that way.


----------



## Meshell2002

ivey_family said:


> This dress is STUNNING!  May I ask what kind of cotton you used?  It's so airy and light!
> 
> Also, where did you purchase your laces and entredeux?  Beautiful!
> 
> Best regards,
> C.



I used "martha's favorite batiste" ordered the fabric and trims from the Sew Beautiful online catalogue. I had a discount code for 25% off order of a certain amount. You can go to the website and sign up for their mail catalogue which will have the discount codes in it (the one I used is now expired) Good thing because there are over 30 yds of trim in that dress. I did the puffing to save on buying the cotton laces....the puffing took the longest to make (2-3 hrs the bottom band of puffing was 180 inches in length ). I SAH so I had more time and less money to spend!  This dress won't be worn a whole lot and being 100% cotton it wrinkles easily. I prefer to make the heirloom baby patterns and dresses out of imperial broadcloth for gifts....the poly content decreases the wrinkling and makes the garment less fragile. HTH.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :



Since it's probably gonna be hot (right?), I'd go with brown shorts, brown tshirt and some kind of head piece (feathers), and some kind of beak on elastic to put on his nose.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :



I have no idea but I did find this and hope it gives you some inspiration.
http://www.winbuyer.com/cat-96425/keyword-turkey%20costumes/init-1/D-02112007/C-Type2_43/?c=7296425&gclid=CMPDosv1sakCFUcQNAod6A61Lw


----------



## ivey_family

Meshell2002 said:


> I used "martha's favorite batiste" ordered the fabric and trims from the Sew Beautiful online catalogue. I had a discount code for 25% off order of a certain amount. You can go to the website and sign up for their mail catalogue which will have the discount codes in it (the one I used is now expired) Good thing because there are over 30 yds of trim in that dress. I did the puffing to save on buying the cotton laces....the puffing took the longest to make (2-3 hrs the bottom band of puffing was 180 inches in length ). I SAH so I had more time and less money to spend!  This dress won't be worn a whole lot and being 100% cotton it wrinkles easily. I prefer to make the heirloom baby patterns and dresses out of imperial broadcloth for gifts....the poly content decreases the wrinkling and makes the garment less fragile. HTH.



Thank you, very helpful!  LOVE the puffing!  I forgot to mention that in my previous post.

I'm also a SAHM with a small sewing budget.    I think I'll be putting an heirloom dress for dd on next year's to-do list!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

cajunfan said:


> I saw that too! I am almost finished my second forty and still have ten more yards left to do. I am actually waiting for Hobby Lobby to have theirs on sale...it is 44/45" versus Joanns 42 inches (which is tight to get 4 and meet the size requirements)
> 
> Lynn



Good to know that the flannel at Hobby Lobby is 44/45" and Joanns is not ... I never would have thought to look at that and would have just assumed Joanns was "regular" width.



DMGeurts said:


> I have not made straps from _purchased_ bias tape...  But the Snow White dresss I just finished has tie straps that I hand made from bias strip fabric - that I cut myself and finished.  Theoretically - it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!!
> 
> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



Again, I must   Just consider me your personal groupie  You made your own bias tape, you made that Amazing outfit (which I commented on over on FB) AND your daughter made two beautiful AG dresses!!!  



miprender said:


> WOW your DD did a great job.
> 
> Funny story about that AG doll. Since it seems like I have no time to have a friend's bday party for DD whose bday is Friday I promised her that doll. (She will still have the family party though)  We have a AG store in Natick but now she wants to go to NYC and get it there



Oooh!  I know we haven't met IRL, but I SOOOOO want to tag along if you go to NYC to the store   And I didn't know there was a store in Natick ... And yes, I am aware I have boys   A girl can dream, right? 



belle41379 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there is a tut for roll up pants?  Ones that can be worn as shorts or pants?  I have an idea, but would feel better if I knew it would work!



I haven't found one yet ... but, I plan on printing out the 4 different variations of pant tutorials from http://www.dana-made-it.com ... one of them is for lined pants.... I figure between those four and the easy-fits, I should be able to frankenpattern something together   We'll see ... it's on the "to-do list" for this week 



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.



Welcome!!!  



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.
> 
> Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making DH anything.  I already gave him his gifts because I thought he was going to be fishing in Canada... nope, wrong weekend.  Oops.  I gave him 5 boxes of his favorite Girl Scout cookies and 2 batteries for his cordless drills (in hopes that he will finish my sewing room - and I told him that)
> 
> 
> Dd says thanks.
> 
> LOL about the doll and going to NYC.    It would be a fun trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!  I can't wait to see what you create!
> 
> D~



I TOTALLY get it ... Heck, lurking on the top shelf of a closet is MY "Nah" from when I was a baby/kid ... neither of my boys ever had a lovey that lasted for very long, so they don't "get it" ... but I know what it's like to lose something sentimental and be able to find it again 



billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :



Brown sweats with a funky headpiece ... and a large cardboard (I'm thinking cut from a refrigerator box) fan shaped tail for the campers to stick the feathers to ... would that work???


Y'all - I got a LOT done today ... two pairs of upcycled Star Wars jeans for the boys, a pair of Disney Decoupage Jeans for Finn, my first ever pillowcase dress (which was a sewing lesson itself - I learned French seams, attaching ric rac and using bias tape!) . . . I cut out a bunch of other stuff too ... 

And finally - just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the kind remarks on my first tutu (and about my cute kid) !!!!


----------



## queenbee99

candicenicole19 said:


> Aww thank you   They are all machine done!  I am not hand applique to save my life!



I LOVE them!!! Especially the Monsters Inc one and the Lalaloopsy one!

What size are those appliques? What kind of machine do you have?

GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

INSA QUESTION???
The top gores have the option of using elastic which gives the skirt a really cute runched look.  On the skirt I am making I am appliqueing 5x7 designs on the front and back panels while the sides have a print.  I am assuming if I use elastic in all the panels it will bunch up the appliques a bit.  I know I can leave the elastic out all together, but what about putting the elastic up the side panels only???  Has anyone ever done this?  If anyone has and it worked please let me know and I will do that.    Thanks!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~


Before you even mentioned the dolphins on the strap I was going to comment on the most excellent fabric placement!  The skirt is perfect too with flowers up the left side and the dolphin on it's right.  Very pretty fabric!  And bravo to your dd for doing an excellent job.



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.


WELCOME!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.
> 
> Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making DH anything.  I already gave him his gifts because I thought he was going to be fishing in Canada... nope, wrong weekend.  Oops.  I gave him 5 boxes of his favorite Girl Scout cookies and 2 batteries for his cordless drills (in hopes that he will finish my sewing room - and I told him that)
> 
> 
> D~


Glad you found the quilt!

Too funny that dh gets new batteries for his drill!  Should I buy dh some mulch since I never finished doing the back yard?  



billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :


Leggings with a swetshirt poofed out up top (just get a really large size).  Not sure what to do about the tail though?



mphalens said:


> Good to know that the flannel at Hobby Lobby is 44/45" and Joanns is not ... I never would have thought to look at that and would have just assumed Joanns was "regular" width.
> 
> Brown sweats with a funky headpiece ... and a large cardboard (I'm thinking cut from a refrigerator box) fan shaped tail for the campers to stick the feathers to ... would that work???
> 
> Y'all - I got a LOT done today ... two pairs of upcycled Star Wars jeans for the boys, a pair of Disney Decoupage Jeans for Finn, my first ever pillowcase dress (which was a sewing lesson itself - I learned French seams, attaching ric rac and using bias tape!) . . . I cut out a bunch of other stuff too ...
> 
> And finally - just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the kind remarks on my first tutu (and about my cute kid) !!!!


I had no clue about Joann's flannel being 42 inches either, but we don't have Hobby Lobby here and Hancock's never seems to put flannel on sale for the prices Joann's does.

FYI they no longer make refrigerator boxes -- trust me, we searched for one for some time last year to store the lei for my dh's ship and finally I contacted a local mom and pop appliance store where she told me frig's are now bubble wrapped.  Washers and dryers still come in boxes though!

And where are pictures of yesterday's creations????  Actually, other than BG items I made my dd a tote which I never took pics of and embroidered my ds some t's, again no pics.

And I still can't believe you got your ds in the tutu.  My ds refused to try on some hats for a BG and even my dd would only try one on for a few seconds   My stair bannister and bud vase bowl ended up being better models!


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> D~ I'm so glad you found the quilt and if DD doesn't understand maybe you should just put it away until she has her first baby, it would be a great surprise!



Thank you for the idea.    I told her last night that I found it... and she said you mean you found _my actual blankie_?  And I said no - not your actual blankie - but one that looks just like it.  She wanted to see and I showed her...  and she said - you mean _that_ blankie - I guess she didn't know which one I was referring to.    Then once she saw it, she got really excited.  She said she is going to hang it on her bedroom wall when I finish it.    I have a feeling it will end up on her bed though.  



billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :



DD made a really cute turkey hat one year in elementary school - but I can't find anything like it online???  Bummer, because it would have been cute.  I'll see if I can take a picture after work today or tomorrow.    Otherwise - I think everyone's ideas are fabulous.



mphalens said:


> Again, I must   Just consider me your personal groupie  You made your own bias tape, you made that Amazing outfit (which I commented on over on FB) AND your daughter made two beautiful AG dresses!!!
> 
> Oooh!  I know we haven't met IRL, but I SOOOOO want to tag along if you go to NYC to the store   And I didn't know there was a store in Natick ... And yes, I am aware I have boys   A girl can dream, right?
> 
> I TOTALLY get it ... Heck, lurking on the top shelf of a closet is MY "Nah" from when I was a baby/kid ... neither of my boys ever had a lovey that lasted for very long, so they don't "get it" ... but I know what it's like to lose something sentimental and be able to find it again
> 
> Y'all - I got a LOT done today ... two pairs of upcycled Star Wars jeans for the boys, a pair of Disney Decoupage Jeans for Finn, my first ever pillowcase dress (which was a sewing lesson itself - I learned French seams, attaching ric rac and using bias tape!) . . . I cut out a bunch of other stuff too ...
> 
> And finally - just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the kind remarks on my first tutu (and about my cute kid) !!!!



LOL  on being my groupie!  Hehehe.  

And about AG - there are TONS of adult collectors out there!  So, don't be ashamed.  I have 5 of my own dolls mixed in with the girls'.  There is nothing wrong with enjoying your second childhood.  

I am glad that so many of you understood my quest for Allison's blankie - I thought for sure that I'd gone off my rocker.  

You got a lot done yesterday!  Pictures???  I'd love to see.  And french seams are a great tool to know, before I got my serger, I did them all the time.  I even did them again on the item I made for Bridgie's give.



VBAndrea said:


> INSA QUESTION???
> Before you even mentioned the dolphins on the strap I was going to comment on the most excellent fabric placement!  The skirt is perfect too with flowers up the left side and the dolphin on it's right.  Very pretty fabric!  And bravo to your dd for doing an excellent job.
> 
> Too funny that dh gets new batteries for his drill!  Should I buy dh some mulch since I never finished doing the back yard?
> 
> My ds refused to try on some hats for a BG and even my dd would only try one on for a few seconds   My stair bannister and bud vase bowl ended up being better models!



Thank you - I will be sure to let dd read this thread today.  She'll be thrilled.  

I think that mulch would be a great FD gift for your DH.    Maybe a shovel, gloves or something to go with it - just in case that the mulch doesn't feel very father's day like.  LOL

And so LOLing over the stair bannister and bud vase bowl mannequins!  I would love to see photos of that.  

I have to work all day today, and I have meetings tonight - so no sewing for me.    Tomorrow though...    I get to go back to that awesome fabric store!!!  Maybe I'll chat up the ladies there and make some new friends???

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hi all!  Been busy the last few months and have not had the time to stay caught up.  I have been on facebook alot and have stayed in touch with many of you there.  But now it is summer break and I hope to get on here at least in the mornings!

Hope everyone is doing well!  We just bought 10 day ph no-exp. tickets before the prices went up and are planning a trip in Jan/Feb. We plan on doing Universal too as the kids really want to see the new Harry Potter part.  We have never been to those parks! I would love to make the girls something Harry Potter.  Ashley is getting too big for my creations, but Sara Beth still likes me to sew for her!


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> You got a lot done yesterday!  Pictures???  I'd love to see.  *And french seams are a great tool to know, before I got my serger,* I did them all the time.  I even did them again on the item I made for Bridgie's give.
> 
> 
> D~



I love doing french seams ON the serger.....sometimes I still want the french seam look even though I have a serger (or maybe I don'thave the right color serger thread).....essentially I do the first run on the serger (the right side out step) and the second on the sewing machine.....it keeps you from having all those little threads that sometimes peek out ot the outside of french seams


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Dd says thank you
> 
> LOL about the neighbor...  I can't wait to see what you make!  Do you know which pattern you are going to do?
> 
> D~



I have CarlaC's stripwork jumper, so that's first.



RMAMom said:


> I have no idea but I did find this and hope it gives you some inspiration.
> http://www.winbuyer.com/cat-96425/keyword-turkey%20costumes/init-1/D-02112007/C-Type2_43/?c=7296425&gclid=CMPDosv1sakCFUcQNAod6A61Lw



Even though I don't need a turkey costume I checked them out.  What a variety.  I love the one for the dog.  Zoey . . . . . . 



mphalens said:


> Oooh!  I know we haven't met IRL, but I SOOOOO want to tag along if you go to NYC to the store   And I didn't know there was a store in Natick ... And yes, I am aware I have boys   A girl can dream, right?



I hear so much about having tea at the AG store that I really want to go next time I go to NYC.  Would they think I was a crazy lady that lived with a house full of cats if I went by myself -- with no doll?


----------



## mphalens

I'm calling about the Princess fabric today ... I have it on good authority that she has at least 12 yards put aside for me ... If you requested any princess fabric can you PLEASE pm me the following:

Your zip code (the entire mailing address if you want, but at least the zip code)
Yardage amount

Thanks so much!!!  I have to call and go up there and this will make it a lot easier to make sure I'm getting the right cuts and to figure out shipping for you!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aboveH20 said:


> I hear so much about having tea at the AG store that I really want to go next time I go to NYC.  Would they think I was a crazy lady that lived with a house full of cats if I went by myself -- with no doll?



I heard that they are opening an AG store in DC!  That is only a 2 hour drive for us!  I would love to take dd for tea there (and I want to go too!)


----------



## mommy2mrb

mommyof2princesses said:


> I heard that they are opening an AG store in DC!  That is only a 2 hour drive for us!  I would love to take dd for tea there (and I want to go too!)



they are opening a store by us this summer too!  we've been to the LA and NYC store and going to the NYC store again in July!  it is so much fun!!! have dinner and lunch, prefer the dinner menu more! 
if you don't have a doll, they will "lend" you one for the meal!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> they are opening a store by us this summer too!  we've been to the LA and NYC store and going to the NYC store again in July!  it is so much fun!!! have dinner and lunch, prefer the dinner menu more!
> if you don't have a doll, they will "lend" you one for the meal!



Since you've been to the NYC store, do you think I would feel out of place going alone?  My son works near Times Square so I was going to have lunch with him when I go see Mary Poppins, but I don't think he'd be interested in AG.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> Since you've been to the NYC store, do you think I would feel out of place going alone?  My son works near Times Square so I was going to have lunch with him when I go see Mary Poppins, but I don't think he'd be interested in AG.



I would go with you if you want to meet up. I loved Mary Poppins when I took my daughter last year. 

Thinking we might go see the Lion King or possibly Anything Goes this summer.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> Since you've been to the NYC store, do you think I would feel out of place going alone?  My son works near Times Square so I was going to have lunch with him when I go see Mary Poppins, but I don't think he'd be interested in AG.



I would definately go!  I hear the tea is really nice too!  its a great experience!
you will LOVE Mary Poppins, was just here in Seattle and we took my mom for Mother's Day!!! and are finally getting to see The Lion King this trip!!
we will be in the NYC 7/13 - 19th, when are you going?


----------



## branmuffin

Hi Ladies! I need some advice from all you excellent seamstresses! I got the go ahead to get a new machine & I want something that does embroidery as well. I found a Brother SE 400 on Amazon for under $400. I have never done embroidery so it would have to be something easy to start on. Does anyone have any reviews for this machine. Does it have to be connected to a computer the entire time it stitches out a design? I also read that you can only load up to a 4X4 design to it. Any comments about the machine would be welcome. 

TIA,

Brandi


----------



## kelly1218

Enabler alert!!!If you have the Joann's iphone app...There is a $5 off a $25 purchase coupon (both sale and regular prices) Good until the 15th


----------



## cogero

branmuffin said:


> Hi Ladies! I need some advice from all you excellent seamstresses! I got the go ahead to get a new machine & I want something that does embroidery as well. I found a Brother SE 400 on Amazon for under $400. I have never done embroidery so it would have to be something easy to start on. Does anyone have any reviews for this machine. Does it have to be connected to a computer the entire time it stitches out a design? I also read that you can only load up to a 4X4 design to it. Any comments about the machine would be welcome.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brandi



This was my first machine. It is a nice little machine. It sews well and it embroiders nicely. I would hold out for a bigger hoop though if you think embroidery is something you might like. 4 x 4 is extremely small on adult clothes. It does need to be plugged in to the computer to download the design and then can be unplugged.


----------



## ivey_family

kelly1218 said:


> Enabler alert!!!If you have the Joann's iphone app...There is a $5 off a $25 purchase coupon (both sale and regular prices) Good until the 15th



Oooo, thank you!  I didn't know Jo-Ann had an iphone ap.  There was also a 50% coupon available, too!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

kelly1218 said:


> Enabler alert!!!If you have the Joann's iphone app...There is a $5 off a $25 purchase coupon (both sale and regular prices) Good until the 15th



I wonder if there is a android version of this.  I am headed there today.


----------



## kelly1218

ivey_family said:


> Oooo, thank you!  I didn't know Jo-Ann had an iphone ap.  There was also a 50% coupon available, too!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The coupons can't be reused....unless you get a lazy cashier.   So make sure you pay attention...if they just glance at the phone and don't enter the unique code...you can reuse it!! 



mkwj said:


> I wonder if there is a android version of this.  I am headed there today.



I honestly have no clue.  I found the iPhone one by accident.


----------



## clairemolly

Jaylin said:


> I've had this pattern for a year now, I haven't made it yet, but my girlfriend did last year..she made it for her 8yo...she liked the pattern but she said it was impossible to get it on her.  The bodice was too fitting and without a zipper or buttons she couldn't get it on her.  So she ended up taking apart the straps and attached elastic in some casing.....Sooooo, ever since then I've been hesitant to make it, but it's so cute looking, I'm definately going to give it a try anyway.  Let me know how it works out for you!



I've made it and haven't had any problems with it being hard to get on my girls, but they are pretty tiny.  I love it...it goes together so quickly and easily.  I've made it for a big give too!


----------



## branmuffin

Thanks, Chiara. That does give me something to consider. i don't want to have to turn around and upgrade again in a year or even 6 months. hhmmm. Maybe I will keep looking.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I would go with you if you want to meet up. I loved Mary Poppins when I took my daughter last year.
> 
> Thinking we might go see the Lion King or possibly Anything Goes this summer.



That would be cool.  (I've seen Lion King, I'm not familiar with Anything Goes.)  I also want to hit the newly refurbished Times Square Disney store.



mommy2mrb said:


> I would definately go!  I hear the tea is really nice too!  its a great experience!
> you will LOVE Mary Poppins, was just here in Seattle and we took my mom for Mother's Day!!! and are finally getting to see The Lion King this trip!!
> we will be in the NYC 7/13 - 19th, when are you going?



I had planned to go before May 26 so I could use the Disney Visa $50 off, but never got around to it.  I'm sorta hoping they might have another promo soon.



kelly1218 said:


> Enabler alert!!!If you have the Joann's iphone app...There is a $5 off a $25 purchase coupon (both sale and regular prices) Good until the 15th



So what are them thar new fangled iphone devices?  

I just bought 10 yards of solid flannel at Joann (50% off) and the price has gone up to $5.99/yard.  I _think _it was $4.99 a couple weeks ago when I bought some.


----------



## ivey_family

kelly1218 said:


> The coupons can't be reused....unless you get a lazy cashier.   So make sure you pay attention...if they just glance at the phone and don't enter the unique code...you can reuse it!!



Good tip!  Thanks!

*Embroidery newbie questions:
*

So, I'm looking at the thread color and stitch order jpg that comes with a HeatherSue file.  What thread brand do the numbers and color names refer to?

For the initial outline and fabric tackdown stitches, do you really need to follow the color listed if it is later covered up by a different color?  For example, for her Lightning McQueen design she uses two different blues for outline and tackdown, but it is later covered by a black satin stitch.  Are those colors more just to show the different steps, but could be done with any color?

Finally, poly vs rayon thread- my mom (the machine owner  ) prefers poly.  Is there a dramatic difference in sheen between the two?  I'm planning to buy the Marathon brand but keep waffling between the two fibers.

Thank you!
Regards,
C.


----------



## kelly1218

aboveH20 said:


> That would be cool.  (I've seen Lion King, I'm not familiar with Anything Goes.)  I also want to hit the newly refurbished Times Square Disney store.
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned to go before May 26 so I could use the Disney Visa $50 off, but never got around to it.  I'm sorta hoping they might have another promo soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So what are them thar new fangled iphone devices?
> 
> I just bought 10 yards of solid flannel at Joann (50% off) and the price has gone up to $5.99/yard.  I _think _it* was $4.99 a couple weeks ago *when I bought some.


 it was!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

[SIZE="3"Another Enabler Alert!!!!!][/SIZE]

just back from Joann's getting more flannel for the GKTW pillow project which is 50% off this week....after ringing up my fabric and scrapbook purchases I recd two Super Saver Card for $10.00 off your total purchase of $10.00 or more including regular and sale items good 6/19 - 25th some restrictions on back but not many!!


----------



## RMAMom

ivey_family said:


> Good tip!  Thanks!
> 
> *Embroidery newbie questions:
> *
> 
> So, I'm looking at the thread color and stitch order jpg that comes with a HeatherSue file.  What thread brand do the numbers and color names refer to?
> 
> For the initial outline and fabric tackdown stitches, do you really need to follow the color listed if it is later covered up by a different color?  For example, for her Lightning McQueen design she uses two different blues for outline and tackdown, but it is later covered by a black satin stitch.  Are those colors more just to show the different steps, but could be done with any color?
> 
> Finally, poly vs rayon thread- my mom (the machine owner  ) prefers poly.  Is there a dramatic difference in sheen between the two?  I'm planning to buy the Marathon brand but keep waffling between the two fibers.
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.



I don't change the thread colors, it I know the final color will be black I just use black. I have only been embroidering for a year so I may be missing something but I don't see the point to the changes either and I'm lazy enough to only change the thread when necessary. As for Rayon vs polyester I can't answer about the sheen except to say that the rayon sheen is very nice and rayon won't melt under a hot iron like polyester.



mommy2mrb said:


> [SIZE="3"Another Enabler Alert!!!!!][/SIZE]
> 
> just back from Joann's getting more flannel for the GKTW pillow project which is 50% off this week....after ringing up my fabric and scrapbook purchases I recd two Super Saver Card for $10.00 off your total purchase of $10.00 or more including regular and sale items good 6/19 - 25th some restrictions on back but not many!!


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it at my store.

We are 2 and a half months from our trip and I haven't even started sewing. I am really having a hard time getting motivated. Maybe I just do better with the time crunch and need to wait to the last minute! Anyway, can anyone direct me to plain tanks for toddler girls. I have searched everything that I can think of and just cant find them. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## cogero

I don't change the colors on tack down or appliqué. I only change for the final satin stitching.

I came home from work and worked on Bridgie's Give only 1 shirt to finish. I am waiting for my little guy to get home from school


----------



## Jaylin

clairemolly said:


> I've made it and haven't had any problems with it being hard to get on my girls, but they are pretty tiny.  I love it...it goes together so quickly and easily.  I've made it for a big give too!



Oh, I'm so happy to hear that, I was so scared to make it.  It looks so cute.....I'll definately put it at the top of my LONG to-do list now!  



mommy2mrb said:


> [SIZE="3"Another Enabler Alert!!!!!][/SIZE]
> 
> just back from Joann's getting more flannel for the GKTW pillow project which is 50% off this week....after ringing up my fabric and scrapbook purchases I recd two Super Saver Card for $10.00 off your total purchase of $10.00 or more including regular and sale items good 6/19 - 25th some restrictions on back but not many!!



I swore I saw something about that in my flyer yesterday, and I went there, spent $90 (yikes!) and didn't get anything.....I had forgotten what the fine print in the paper had said so I didn't ask......how much did you spend?  did it just start today?  I'm going to KICK myself if it did!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> _By George, I think I finally got to within the photo limit.  Lesson learned, don't wait and try to catchup on quoting._



This just made me laugh! By George! 



DMGeurts said:


> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



These dresses are so pretty!!! I love that dolphin fabric. Your daughter is taking after you! What pattern did she use for these?



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.



 so glad you joined us! 


DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.
> 
> Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I'm very excited for you!!!! I'm so glad you were able to find it!  
I have a similar quest that I've been on (although yours is much better!) I had a nursing coverup that I used for all three of my kids, but when we were at Animal Kingdom when Lyddie was a baby, I somehow  lost it! I keep looking for another one!  Which, is really quite silly since my baby, Lydia is now 8! It was made out of fabric that looks like the striped fabric on the uniforms at Beaches and Cream, so everytime we go there, I think about it! 



billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :


I don't have any good ideas, but I just wanted to say that I think you and Billy are just two of the sweetest people! 



Disney Yooper said:


> He wants to embroider some jackets and hats with his company logo.  He'd come up with other ideas as well.  He's very creative that way.



Ok, I see! Remember that you will need software to digitize the design too. 



branmuffin said:


> Hi Ladies! I need some advice from all you excellent seamstresses! I got the go ahead to get a new machine & I want something that does embroidery as well. I found a Brother SE 400 on Amazon for under $400. I have never done embroidery so it would have to be something easy to start on. Does anyone have any reviews for this machine. Does it have to be connected to a computer the entire time it stitches out a design? I also read that you can only load up to a 4X4 design to it. Any comments about the machine would be welcome.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brandi



Hold out for a machine with a bigger hoop. I got my Brother 770 for around $600. You will be much happier if you have at least a 5X7 hoop. 



aboveH20 said:


> So what are them thar new fangled iphone devices?
> .


You are on a roll with making me laugh today! 



ivey_family said:


> Good tip!  Thanks!
> 
> *Embroidery newbie questions:
> *
> 
> So, I'm looking at the thread color and stitch order jpg that comes with a HeatherSue file.  What thread brand do the numbers and color names refer to?
> 
> For the initial outline and fabric tackdown stitches, do you really need to follow the color listed if it is later covered up by a different color?  For example, for her Lightning McQueen design she uses two different blues for outline and tackdown, but it is later covered by a black satin stitch.  Are those colors more just to show the different steps, but could be done with any color?
> 
> Finally, poly vs rayon thread- my mom (the machine owner  ) prefers poly.  Is there a dramatic difference in sheen between the two?  I'm planning to buy the Marathon brand but keep waffling between the two fibers.
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.





RMAMom said:


> I don't change the thread colors, it I know the final color will be black I just use black. I have only been embroidering for a year so I may be missing something but I don't see the point to the changes either and I'm lazy enough to only change the thread when necessary. As for Rayon vs polyester I can't answer about the sheen except to say that the rayon sheen is very nice and rayon won't melt under a hot iron like polyester.



You don't need to change the tack down stitch thread color. The only reason that Heather (and other digitizers) change the color  in the design is because that tells the machine to stop. Then, you can place your fabric down . Otherwise, your machine would just keep going without giving you a chance to put down the fabric. 

As far as the color codes  in the designs go, I have no clue which brand that would be, but I've never really paid any attention to the code. I just pick a color I think will look good. 



mommy2mrb said:


> [SIZE="3"Another Enabler Alert!!!!!][/SIZE]
> 
> just back from Joann's getting more flannel for the GKTW pillow project which is 50% off this week....after ringing up my fabric and scrapbook purchases I recd two Super Saver Card for $10.00 off your total purchase of $10.00 or more including regular and sale items good 6/19 - 25th some restrictions on back but not many!!


'
Thanks for alert!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Jaylin said:


> Oh, I'm so happy to hear that, I was so scared to make it.  It looks so cute.....I'll definately put it at the top of my LONG to-do list now!
> 
> 
> 
> I swore I saw something about that in my flyer yesterday, and I went there, spent $90 (yikes!) and didn't get anything.....I had forgotten what the fine print in the paper had said so I didn't ask......how much did you spend?  did it just start today?  I'm going to KICK myself if it did!!!!



I'm not sure how much you had to spend to get them....I spent a bit over $130  on fabric, some paper and a bunch of page protectors for my scrapbooks....everything was on sale though 



D~ wow, so happy you found the fabric to replace your DD baby blanket! someday she can give it to her babies!
Love the dolphin AG outfit for Bridgie!

Wendy --- no idea how you would do a turkey costume, but sounds like a bunch  of fun and I agree....you and Bill are the sweetest couple in the WORLD!!!  I will be mailing out the rest of the fabric tomorrow for the pillow cases!


----------



## SallyfromDE

branmuffin said:


> Thanks, Chiara. That does give me something to consider. i don't want to have to turn around and upgrade again in a year or even 6 months. hhmmm. Maybe I will keep looking.



You wanted a combination machine didn't you? To step up from a 4x4 hoop, your going to be paying around $2500, unless you can find a nice used one. You can get a embroidery only machine with a larger hoop for about $700. Also, who are you planning on using the embroidery machine for? Adult or child? You can still do plenty with a 4X4. And it's a good size for small children. It just depends on your needs. Can you visit a nearby sewing store? Just to check out what is out there. Sometimes they have used machines available.


----------



## Blyssfull

The Deal from Joann's is $10 for every $50 you spend. I got two since I spent $100. I went to one Joann's and bought the Cricut machine but they didn't have the cartridge that I wanted so when I went to another one and saw the ad I asked and showed them my receipt and the gave me two.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Blyssfull said:


> The Deal from Joann's is $10 for every $50 you spend. I got two since I spent $100. I went to one Joann's and bought the Cricut machine but they didn't have the cartridge that I wanted so when I went to another one and saw the ad I asked and showed them my receipt and the gave me two.



that was nice of them!
which one did you get?  I have the Expression's one and LOVE it!!


----------



## gcast1

billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :





Why do you suppose the first thing that popped into my mind was portrait peasant and easy fits?  Just saying...been lurking on this board way too long!


----------



## dianemom2

mommyof2princesses said:


> I heard that they are opening an AG store in DC!  That is only a 2 hour drive for us!  I would love to take dd for tea there (and I want to go too!)


Yes the store opens this weekend.  I am not going anywhere near there   But I did hear on the radio today that while supplies last (or through July 23) they will be bringing Felicity out of retirement and offering a package with the doll, her book, some accessories and a craft book for $100.  That's a pretty good price.



mommy2mrb said:


> they are opening a store by us this summer too!  we've been to the LA and NYC store and going to the NYC store again in July!  it is so much fun!!! have dinner and lunch, prefer the dinner menu more!
> if you don't have a doll, they will "lend" you one for the meal!


  They will also lend bored brothers a DS to play with.



branmuffin said:


> Hi Ladies! I need some advice from all you excellent seamstresses! I got the go ahead to get a new machine & I want something that does embroidery as well. I found a Brother SE 400 on Amazon for under $400. I have never done embroidery so it would have to be something easy to start on. Does anyone have any reviews for this machine. Does it have to be connected to a computer the entire time it stitches out a design? I also read that you can only load up to a 4X4 design to it. Any comments about the machine would be welcome.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brandi





branmuffin said:


> Thanks, Chiara. That does give me something to consider. i don't want to have to turn around and upgrade again in a year or even 6 months. hhmmm. Maybe I will keep looking.



My first machine was a 270D which was the older version of the 400.  I upgraded my machine within six months.  Unless you are only going to be working on clothes for small children, you need the bigger hoop size.  I upgraded to a second hand Babylock Ellageo, which is fantastic!  Don't think that you are stuck only buying a Brother machine if you want the Disney designs.  Most of the people who do the machine embroidery prefer to buy Disney applique designs from some of the on-line spots.  The appliques tend to look so much nicer.  let us know what you decide!

I've had not time to sew in the last several days.  And the next two weeks are so busy that I can't see when I am going to get a chance to get started on some projects I have planned out.  I wanted to make Patricia tunics for me and my girls to wear at the beach.  I bought that beautiful fabric at Hancock a couple of weeks ago and it is washed and waiting for me to cut into it.  However, we have company coming and then we're going out of town.  I don't think the tunics are going to get made in time.  Sigh!


----------



## Blyssfull

mommy2mrb said:


> that was nice of them!
> which one did you get?  I have the Expression's one and LOVE it!!



I just got the simple one they have on sale this week for $79. I figured since it's usually $200 that was a good deal.... And I had to drive for the Mickey Mouse cartridge but I think it will be well worth it. 


I haven't even broken it out of the box yet.. I'm a little intimidated. haha.


----------



## disney*mom*82

I sort of interduced myself last week. Ive been watching and drooling over all the cute clothes you all do, and decided to give it a try myself. Well, this weekend my mom came over and brought me all kinds of stuff I didnt think to buy, along with a bunch of practice material and she helped my sew my dd3 a pair of shorts. She did most of it, I just watched and then today I finished the hem at the bottoms. I think they turned out good. 

Today, I made a dress for dd3. She is out swimming, so Im waiting for her to get home so I can figure out where to put the straps and I will then have to take my new camera I bought yesterday out of the box and take pictures to share. 

I know they are not perfect, but wearable and its a start.

Question:
Any tips on how to get a Mickey head sewn on easily? Do any of you use the spray adhesive instead? Ive practiced twice and am not doing so hot at this.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Blyssfull said:


> I just got the simple one they have on sale this week for $79. I figured since it's usually $200 that was a good deal.... And I had to drive for the Mickey Mouse cartridge but I think it will be well worth it.
> 
> 
> I haven't even broken it out of the box yet.. I'm a little intimidated. haha.



that is a good price....just play around with it, use scraps of paper until you learn all the different pressures, cutting depths etc....the thinner the paper, the less pressure and cutting depth you need....the thicker use more!

have fun playing with your "bug" its addicting!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> I love doing french seams ON the serger.....sometimes I still want the french seam look even though I have a serger (or maybe I don'thave the right color serger thread).....essentially I do the first run on the serger (the right side out step) and the second on the sewing machine.....it keeps you from having all those little threads that sometimes peek out ot the outside of french seams



Brilliant idea - I love it!



aboveH20 said:


> I have CarlaC's stripwork jumper, so that's first.
> 
> 
> I hear so much about having tea at the AG store that I really want to go next time I go to NYC.  Would they think I was a crazy lady that lived with a house full of cats if I went by myself -- with no doll?



Can't wait to see the stripwork jumper... IMO it turns out a bit too big on the dolls - but I like everything to be a perfect fit... most people wouldn't notice - except for me.  LOL

No one would think you were a crazy lady... I belong to an AG message board - and over half of the collectors on there are adults.  IF it really bothers you that much - make up a ficticious neighbor girl who has helped you with your garden or something -and pretend you're shopping for her.  



mommy2mrb said:


> D~ wow, so happy you found the fabric to replace your DD baby blanket! someday she can give it to her babies!
> Love the dolphin AG outfit for Bridgie!



I am so happy about it too...

  The dolphin outfit dd made was actually for her doll... the one I made for Bridgie, I posted on the BG board... sorry for the confusion with all the doll outfits.  



dianemom2 said:


> Yes the store opens this weekend.  I am not going anywhere near there   But I did hear on the radio today that while supplies last (or through July 23) they will be bringing Felicity out of retirement and offering a package with the doll, her book, some accessories and a craft book for $100.  That's a pretty good price.



A good friend of mine on another board called the store, and they are doing a "soft opening" on Wed this week... they'll be open thurs as well - but no opening festivities until Friday.    So, if you can get there for the "soft opening" it might be less busy?



disney*mom*82 said:


> out swimming, so Im waiting for her to get home so I can figure out where to put the straps and I will then have to take my new camera I bought yesterday out of the box and take pictures to share.
> 
> I know they are not perfect, but wearable and its a start.
> 
> Question:
> Any tips on how to get a Mickey head sewn on easily? Do any of you use the spray adhesive instead? Ive practiced twice and am not doing so hot at this.



I can't wait to see how it looks!  

I just started doing "Heather's most awesome hand appliques" on page 1 of this thread, and they are really most awesome!  I'd suggest that route - they really are so easy after the first couple of times - and I am so in love with doing them...  I am itching to do another.  

OK - I promised dd I'd play Mario Kart on the WII... so I better go get that done so I can make supper and go to my meetings.    Have a great night all!  

D~


----------



## belle41379

Blyssfull said:


> I just got the simple one they have on sale this week for $79. I figured since it's usually $200 that was a good deal.... And I had to drive for the Mickey Mouse cartridge but I think it will be well worth it.
> 
> 
> I haven't even broken it out of the box yet.. I'm a little intimidated. haha.



That's the one I have.  You will LOVE it!


----------



## PrincessBoo

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you so much - that is so nice of you to say!
> 
> Honestly, I buy most of my fabric on Etsy.    All of my Lila Tueller has come from Etsy... my two favorite lines of hers are Eden (My all time favorite!) and Spirit.  If you search for her on Etsy, a ton will come up.  She just came out with a new line "Lola's Posies" - but I really don't like that one at all.
> 
> Here's the link to her website - she has photos of all of her fabric lines there - which will probably make you sick, since they are all really hard to find now:
> 
> http://lilatuellerdesigns.blogspot.com/
> 
> D~



I'll have to give Etsy the one over. WHy have I never realized they sell fabric?

If I make something and it's not 100% will you guys give me pointers on how to make it better?


----------



## Blyssfull

mommy2mrb said:


> that is a good price....just play around with it, use scraps of paper until you learn all the different pressures, cutting depths etc....the thinner the paper, the less pressure and cutting depth you need....the thicker use more!
> 
> have fun playing with your "bug" its addicting!!!





belle41379 said:


> That's the one I have.  You will LOVE it!




YAY! My first multi-quote....(I'm such a dork) Thank you to the person who posted the instructions the other day. 

Thanks for the tips! I'm pretty excited... I'm not much of a scrapbooker but I'm hoping this will push me over the edge. I enjoy being crafty so I figured at that price it couldn't hurt. Boy are the cartridges expensive tho... thank goodness they are on sale for $34 right now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Blyssfull said:


> YAY! My first multi-quote....(I'm such a dork) Thank you to the person who posted the instructions the other day.
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I'm pretty excited... I'm not much of a scrapbooker but I'm hoping this will push me over the edge. I enjoy being crafty so I figured at that price it couldn't hurt. Boy are the cartridges expensive tho... thank goodness they are on sale for $34 right now.



here are a couple of great sites that have carts on sale a lot.....NEVER pay full price for them!

www.hallmarkscrapbook.com...I usually get my mats from this site too..
www.memorymiser.com

you can also find good deals from ebay (I've never actually purchased one though) from what I've heard from other DIS scrapping friends!

they are also great for making cards, gift tags, things for kids school!!

just be patient and have fun playing around with it!


----------



## karebear1

For those of you who remember  the CricutQueen.....

Just happened to pop into this thread and noticed some of you talking about the Cricut.
Mommy2mrb suggested some good places for cartridges, but if you go here they have lots of them on sale right now for $19.95-

I've used this site many tiems and they are legit.

http://www.cricutmachine.com/specials.php

They even have the Toy Story Cartridge, Tinkerbell and Friends and Winnie the Pooh on sale at 19.95


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Question
> Bill and I are planning the review games for Camp Promise. Each night is a different Holiday - Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Thanksgiving.
> 
> For thanksgiving, we'd like the director to dress up as a big Turkey that the campers can add feathers to. Whichever team has the most feathers on the turkey at the end of the game wins ( they really dont care about winning, lol, but its fun to talk about it) SO.....any ideas on how to make a turkey costume for a 6 foot adult????? ( :



No ideas but what cute idea for a game



mphalens said:


> Oooh!  I know we haven't met IRL, but I SOOOOO want to tag along if you go to NYC to the store   And I didn't know there was a store in Natick ... And yes, I am aware I have boys   A girl can dream, right?
> 
> !



 The store in Natick opened a few years ago at the Natick mall. We went last year with my mom for DD's bday but did not do any of the special dining or salon. My DH and my boys were bored out of their minds so we did not get to spend much time as DD wanted. But she still walked out with Josifina (sp) and another bag full goodies all paid for by Memere



branmuffin said:


> Hi Ladies! I need some advice from all you excellent seamstresses! I got the go ahead to get a new machine & I want something that does embroidery as well. I found a Brother SE 400 on Amazon for under $400. I have never done embroidery so it would have to be something easy to start on. Does anyone have any reviews for this machine. Does it have to be connected to a computer the entire time it stitches out a design? I also read that you can only load up to a 4X4 design to it. Any comments about the machine would be welcome.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brandi



I love my PE770 which does 5x7. I also have an Innovis that sews and embroiders 4x4 and I had Hoop envy pretty quickly. Another thing to consider is I love having two seperate machines, otherwise I was always changing the feet and sewing base which became a pain.



ivey_family said:


> Good tip!  Thanks!
> 
> *Embroidery newbie questions:
> *
> 
> So, I'm looking at the thread color and stitch order jpg that comes with a HeatherSue file.  What thread brand do the numbers and color names refer to?
> 
> For the initial outline and fabric tackdown stitches, do you really need to follow the color listed if it is later covered up by a different color?  For example, for her Lightning McQueen design she uses two different blues for outline and tackdown, but it is later covered by a black satin stitch.  Are those colors more just to show the different steps, but could be done with any color?
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.



On Heather's files I never change the tackdown threads because she has one of the most user friendly files, but there are some sellers that do the final tack down twice after each fabric placement and I had to keep switching threads so it would look nice The final product was nice but it was quite annoying.



mommy2mrb said:


> I'm not sure how much you had to spend to get them....I spent a bit over $130  on fabric, some paper and a bunch of page protectors for my scrapbooks....everything was on sale though
> !



I spent $51 and got the $10 which I wasn't even expecting



PrincessBoo said:


> If I make something and it's not 100% will you guys give me pointers on how to make it better?



 Don't worry because I already made the *UGLIEST* dress in the world the other day I tried upsizing  the simply sweet halter just like I did the jumper and somehow it came out too tight on DD. Well I thought I could fix it and well..... it is just awful. Of course it was with my nice PeterPan fabric too. Luckily I had enough to make a skirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Good tip!  Thanks!
> 
> *Embroidery newbie questions:
> *
> 
> So, I'm looking at the thread color and stitch order jpg that comes with a HeatherSue file.  What thread brand do the numbers and color names refer to?
> 
> For the initial outline and fabric tackdown stitches, do you really need to follow the color listed if it is later covered up by a different color?  For example, for her Lightning McQueen design she uses two different blues for outline and tackdown, but it is later covered by a black satin stitch.  Are those colors more just to show the different steps, but could be done with any color?
> 
> Finally, poly vs rayon thread- my mom (the machine owner  ) prefers poly.  Is there a dramatic difference in sheen between the two?  I'm planning to buy the Marathon brand but keep waffling between the two fibers.
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.


I'm not sure about the brand/colors.  Some will list the brand and then you can find a conversion chart for whatever brand you use.  Embroidery Library has conversion charts.  I generally pick whatever colors I want, though I have some designs that require steps in shades so I'm more picky with those and try to match them.  

For the placement and tackdown stitches I generally use the same color I am doing the embroidery in.  It saves time with avoiding changing threads so often.

Most gals on here recommended rayon Marathon so that's what I bought and thus far am very happy with it (I've only had my machine a month).



RMAMom said:


> I don't change the thread colors, it I know the final color will be black I just use black. I have only been embroidering for a year so I may be missing something but I don't see the point to the changes either and I'm lazy enough to only change the thread when necessary. As for Rayon vs polyester I can't answer about the sheen except to say that the rayon sheen is very nice and rayon won't melt under a hot iron like polyester.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it at my store.
> 
> We are 2 and a half months from our trip and I haven't even started sewing. I am really having a hard time getting motivated. Maybe I just do better with the time crunch and need to wait to the last minute! Anyway, can anyone direct me to plain tanks for toddler girls. I have searched everything that I can think of and just cant find them.
> Thanks for the help.



I ditto everything you say about the embroidery thread -- then again you certainly may have advised me along the way as well!

For plain tanks try JCPenney's or Kmart.  I got my dd some there in the girls sizes but I am almost positive I saw toddler sizes as well.  The Kmart ones had a keyhole back and the JCPenney ones had a t-strap style on the back.
I also have this site bookmarked, though i have never purchased anything from them (I think I may have gotten the site from the DisSigns board):
http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/1352015-AA.shtml


----------



## ivey_family

teresajoy said:


> You don't need to change the tack down stitch thread color. *The only reason that Heather (and other digitizers) change the color  in the design is because that tells the machine to stop.* Then, you can place your fabric down . Otherwise, your machine would just keep going without giving you a chance to put down the fabric.



A-ha! Now I get it!  Thank you for explaining!

Regards,
C.


----------



## billwendy

gcast1 said:


> Why do you suppose the first thing that popped into my mind was portrait peasant and easy fits?  Just saying...been lurking on this board way too long!



 I can just picture this 6ft man in the outfit!!! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!  and maybe a bucket hat for the head piece????



disney*mom*82 said:


> Question:
> Any tips on how to get a Mickey head sewn on easily? Do any of you use the spray adhesive instead? Ive practiced twice and am not doing so hot at this.



I have to admit. The first time I did a mickey head, I went out and bought some of those black patches you iron onto the knees of pants for kids when they get a hole in them??? Well, I cut it out to the shape of a mickey head and ironed it on - Walla!!!





You guys are all so sweet!! THanks for the turkey ideas!!! Im still stewing on that!! Today I had to repair and rebuild our hideous I did it  Award Vest - hehehehehe -lots of lace and ruffles!!! I should have done it like an audrey ruffle skirt, but I held back - now to embroider some sayings on it!!! I pray I never EVER have to wear it!!! Billy had to wear it once!! He knocked over the easle in review time one night - all the campers reported him immediately


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> For those of you who remember  the CricutQueen.....
> 
> Just happened to pop into this thread and noticed some of you talking about the Cricut.
> Mommy2mrb suggested some good places for cartridges, but if you go here they have lots of them on sale right now for $19.95-
> 
> I've used this site many tiems and they are legit.
> 
> http://www.cricutmachine.com/specials.php
> 
> They even have the Toy Story Cartridge, Tinkerbell and Friends and Winnie the Pooh on sale at 19.95




I've missed you!!!!! 



miprender said:


> Don't worry because I already made the *UGLIEST* dress in the world the other day I tried upsizing  the simply sweet halter just like I did the jumper and somehow it came out too tight on DD. Well I thought I could fix it and well..... it is just awful. Of course it was with my nice PeterPan fabric too. Luckily I had enough to make a skirt.



Pictures????? 


ivey_family said:


> A-ha! Now I get it!  Thank you for explaining!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



No problem! Heather is my sister, so she told me! 



billwendy said:


> I can just picture this 6ft man in the outfit!!! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!  and maybe a bucket hat for the head piece????
> 
> 
> I have to admit. The first time I did a mickey head, I went out and bought some of those black patches you iron onto the knees of pants for kids when they get a hole in them??? Well, I cut it out to the shape of a mickey head and ironed it on - Walla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are all so sweet!! THanks for the turkey ideas!!! Im still stewing on that!! Today I had to repair and rebuild our hideous I did it  Award Vest - hehehehehe -lots of lace and ruffles!!! I should have done it like an audrey ruffle skirt, but I held back - now to embroider some sayings on it!!! I pray I never EVER have to wear it!!! Billy had to wear it once!! He knocked over the easle in review time one night - all the campers reported him immediately



I love that picture. 

The vest sounds lovely! Do you have pictures of it?  It sounds like you have so much fun at camp!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> I've missed you!!!!!



 I miss you too Teresa! I'm doing better- isn't that good?  When is your next trip to WDW? Anyone going in October?


----------



## mkwj

FYI they no longer make refrigerator boxes -- trust me, we searched for one for some time last year to store the lei for my dh's ship and finally I contacted a local mom and pop appliance store where she told me frig's are now bubble wrapped.  Washers and dryers still come in boxes.

[/QUOTE]

I am on my phone so I may have missed something, but they do in fact still make fridge boxes.  My parents just redid their kitchen, and they saved the box for my kids to play in. They got it from sears.  Hope this helps


----------



## kelly1218

Blyssfull said:


> The Deal from Joann's is $10 for every $50 you spend. I got two since I spent $100. I went to one Joann's and bought the Cricut machine but they didn't have the cartridge that I wanted so when I went to another one and saw the ad I asked and showed them my receipt and the gave me two.


I don't think my area has the same sales...that wasn't even in our ad   And I spent over $50 yesterday. 



VBAndrea said:


> INSA QUESTION???
> The top gores have the option of using elastic which gives the skirt a really cute runched look.  On the skirt I am making I am appliqueing 5x7 designs on the front and back panels while the sides have a print.  I am assuming if I use elastic in all the panels it will bunch up the appliques a bit.  I know I can leave the elastic out all together, but what about putting the elastic up the side panels only???  Has anyone ever done this?  If anyone has and it worked please let me know and I will do that.    Thanks!
> 
> 
> Before you even mentioned the dolphins on the strap I was going to comment on the most excellent fabric placement!  The skirt is perfect too with flowers up the left side and the dolphin on it's right.  Very pretty fabric!  And bravo to your dd for doing an excellent job.
> 
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> 
> Glad you found the quilt!
> 
> Too funny that dh gets new batteries for his drill!  Should I buy dh some mulch since I never finished doing the back yard?
> 
> 
> Leggings with a swetshirt poofed out up top (just get a really large size).  Not sure what to do about the tail though?
> 
> 
> I had no clue about Joann's flannel being 42 inches either, but we don't have Hobby Lobby here and Hancock's never seems to put flannel on sale for the prices Joann's does.
> 
> *FYI they no longer make refrigerator boxes -- trust me, we searched for one for some time last year to store the lei for my dh's ship and finally I contacted a local mom and pop appliance store where she told me frig's are now bubble wrapped.  Washers and dryers still come in boxes though!*
> 
> And where are pictures of yesterday's creations????  Actually, other than BG items I made my dd a tote which I never took pics of and embroidered my ds some t's, again no pics.
> 
> And I still can't believe you got your ds in the tutu.  My ds refused to try on some hats for a BG and even my dd would only try one on for a few seconds   My stair bannister and bud vase bowl ended up being better models!


I work at Home Depot.... we still get all our fridges in boxes. I just unloaded two off a truck tonight.


----------



## VBAndrea

kelly1218 said:


> I don't think my area has the same sales...that wasn't even in our ad   And I spent over $50 yesterday.
> 
> 
> I work at Home Depot.... we still get all our fridges in boxes. I just unloaded two off a truck tonight.



Grrr!!!  Well apparently none are to be found in my neck of the woods!  One of the girls in our group called everywhere to get one and no one had any and I called this little shop right near my house and she told me everything was bubble wrapped.  And when we just got our brand new frig a couple of months ago it did not come in a box -- it was in some sort of plastic wrapping.  I wonder if it depends on the brand?


----------



## dianemom2

mkwj said:


> FYI they no longer make refrigerator boxes -- trust me, we searched for one for some time last year to store the lei for my dh's ship and finally I contacted a local mom and pop appliance store where she told me frig's are now bubble wrapped.  Washers and dryers still come in boxes.



I am on my phone so I may have missed something, but they do in fact still make fridge boxes.  My parents just redid their kitchen, and they saved the box for my kids to play in. They got it from sears.  Hope this helps[/QUOTE]

When our new fridge came in December it was definitely  in a box.  They asked me if I wanted it for the kids but my kids decided they were too old to play in boxes.  We got our fridge from HH Gregg (and it was a great deal too!)  Maybe only certain brands come in boxes now?  Our new fridge is a Samsung.


----------



## cogero

I really hate when my machine eats shirts near the end. Especially for a give  off to the store for a new one.


----------



## belle41379

Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?

searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.

white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.

Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.

That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?


----------



## Disneymom1218

belle41379 said:


> Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?
> 
> searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.
> 
> white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.
> 
> Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.
> 
> That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?


Sounds good to me, Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## Blyssfull

belle41379 said:


> Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?
> 
> searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.
> 
> white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.
> 
> Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.
> 
> That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?



Excited to see what your finished product looks like. I need to get busy with my outfits too. When I made reservations September seemed so far away and now it'll be here before I know it. 

THANK YOU! for the website where to get the cheaper cricut cartridges. Btw, I don't know if you guys know this or not but just FYI Joann's accepts competitor's coupons. They def. take Michaels because they let me use one...I haven't tried a Hobby Lobby one yet.


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> Sorry, but in addition to my above post...
> 
> D~  <---- who must get back to sewing now.


Thanks for all the tips on the bags.  I still haven't decided what to make yet but I have some family in town and I'm not doing much sewing.  



ellenbenny said:


> I bookmarked this tutorial that was posted by someone else here... (Maybe NCMomof2?)  Anyway it looks somewhat similar to the Aivilo Messenger bag  I've made several times, except it has a zipper which I have never tried.  Anyway, thought it might help.


Thanks, I've made a few of the Aivilo messenger bags and I do love them but I like the idea of the zipper.  Thanks for the link. 



snubie said:


> Lauren has developed this fascination with Darth Vader.  She thinks he is so funny.  I got the design to make a father's day gift for Dh but Lauren asked for a pink Vader.....


Oh, this is so cute.  I'm sure the type-A little boys will not like this (like my son) but I love it.  That Disney Commercial was too funny.  



candicenicole19 said:


> I have done some MAJOR sewing recently!  The heat in maryland is ungodly at this point (Over 100 degrees) and there is nothing to do outside so sewing inside has kept me sane!  This weather is just crazy anymore!  Snow in Hawaii, The fires, floods and tornados!  I pray everyone is safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my LOADS of pictures!  I have plenty more to share but I will just leave you with the outfits and not the pictures of the kidos lol Although Nathan has grown so much since I have shared any pictures of him!
> 
> Candice


Wow, AMAZING.  The outfits are beautiful and so much detail.  Your models are having so much fun.  I love it.  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so I'd never made a tutu before, but I'd heard they were easy to make and lots of fun ... so when Amber needed a "rocker tutu" for Savannah for a photo shoot for the hospital next week, I talked to my cousin that makes tutus and decided I could give it a shot
> 
> And the longest part of the process?  CUTTING and STACKING the tulle ... the actual process of putting the tutu together is super quick ... it's the "prep work" that took a while (and of course, Savannah's BOYFRIEND - DS2 - wanted to "help" ) ...
> 
> He was nice enough to model for me when I was halfway through ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it wasn't "poofy" enough and that I didn't like how the waistband looked with the tulle & ribbons all showing together, so I added a second layer - more POOF and it hid all the "mess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there you have it!  My first ever tutu ... and I LOVED making it!!!  SO much fun!!!  It helped curb the need to make "girly things" when I have two boys to sew for too
> .


This is so cute.  You did a great job and it is so poofy.  How sweet of your DS to try it on since it was for his girlfriend.  



GoofItUp said:


> We are 10 days from leaving for our trip, and I am now 1 shirt away from having 27 (yes, that's TWENTY SEVEN) outfits put together for my 3 nieces, 2 nephews, and 2 DS's!  I just got an iPhone yesterday which I think will help with posting pics.  As soon as I have a few minutes to figure that out I'll try and get some pics up.
> 
> And just as a shout out...I did have some help from a good friend and my aunt getting all these done.  YEA for sewing buddies!!


You are on a roll.  I"m impressed that you have done so much sewing.  I hope you have a great time on your trip. Can't wait to see pictures of everything.  



DMGeurts said:


> The discount was awesome - unfortunately - my entire paycheck went back into Gymboree - even after the discount.  My girls matched, head to toe, every single day of their lives until they were about 4 & 5 - It was truly insane!  I miss those days, but I honestly don't know what I was thinking???  I remember, standing in the store, back in the day - wishing Gymboree would have made this or that... now I just sit in front of my machine and create it.  When I am done with this baby "outfit" - it will end up being 7 pieces that totally and completely coordinate and mix & match.  I sure hope she likes this fabric - LOL.
> D~


I always think that about the workers in Gymboree and JoAnn's - that their entire paycheck probably goes right back to the store.  I always think is so cute when little ones match.  I could never find coordinating clothes for my DS and DD.  I wish I had been sewing my kids were smaller.  



DMGeurts said:


> And dh won't let me put any other browsers on this pc - he is picky that way.
> D~


I'm the same way, I don't like to add "extra" software on my computer but my husband is a computer guy in real life and he made the point that if you only have one browser on your computer and that browser fails you can't get to the internet to download any fixes or updates.  He always advises people to install 2 browsers just in case.  



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a messenger bag I made for Bridget's Big Give for her Mom.  I had purchased the 7 dwarfs fabric a while back. I was excited to have an opportunity to use it for this family - they have 7 kids and each has a dwarf nickname, I thought this fabric would be appropriate for Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Oh, this is perfect.  How sweet to make this for Bridget's mom.




KathleensKid said:


> This is one I made yesterday. I just need to iron it and take it to be monogrammed. I found a great stash of antique pillowcases with beautiful embroidery on the bottoms (2 of each style). I am making them for my nieces and my dd for our beach pictures.


These are beautiful and will be perfect for a beach photo shoot.



DMGeurts said:


> Here we go:
> 
> The whole set - a result of excuse #1... everything mixes and matches, coordinates and makes mulitple outfits for different seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to match them up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a plain white T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the pant legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think that's it!  Now, I hope she loves the fabric.  LOL
> 
> D~


First off, thanks for all the pictures.  This set is gorgeous and the fabric is beautiful.  You did a great job on the hand applique.  I'm sure you will be addicted and I can't wait to see what else you end up making.  I love how everything coordinates and can be mixed and matched.  The bloomers are the cutest thing.
Question:  how did you do that detailing on the pant leg?



billwendy said:


> Finally got the girls rainbow outfits done!!!! These will be from their brother Tim and I ! I only had 1 yard of the rainbow fabric - thank goodness the girls were still small enough for 2 pairs of shorts out of it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new heathersue design!!!!!


These came out so cute.  Perfect fabric for that design.  How sweet of you to make these for you and Tim to give to the girls.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I do not enjoy gathering so I've only ever used that pattern to make an A-line style dress and tops.  I've never had any trouble getting it on either of my girls.
> 
> I would think the tie straps would work well.  The first one I made the straps were too long-I ended up just sewing a tuck in the back of the strap but the ties would allow it to fit longer.


Cute, cute, cute.  



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodice more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> D~


Your DD did an amazing job on these dresses.  They are so pretty.  I think it is so hard to make things that are so small.  The fabric placement is perfect, especially for such a tiny pattern.  



love to stitch said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lurking here for awhile and oohing and aahing over all the beautiful things. You all are very talented. So I decided I should introduce myself. My name is Carol, I have 2 married daughters and 2 adorable grandchildren. I'm also a special needs preschool teacher and just started enjoying my summer break. I hope to do lots of sewing this summer for our Disney trip in Sept.


Welcome.  Can't wait to see what you make.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making DH anything.  I already gave him his gifts because I thought he was going to be fishing in Canada... nope, wrong weekend.  Oops.  I gave him 5 boxes of his favorite Girl Scout cookies and 2 batteries for his cordless drills (in hopes that he will finish my sewing room - and I told him that)
> 
> D~


Great find on the quilt that your DD used as a child.  I think it is so sweet that she wants to have it in her room.  That is a great father's day gift, even if it was a little early.  I guess you will have to give him Sunday off but maybe he will get your sewing room done soon.  



billwendy said:


> You guys are all so sweet!! THanks for the turkey ideas!!! Im still stewing on that!! Today I had to repair and rebuild our hideous I did it  Award Vest - hehehehehe -lots of lace and ruffles!!! I should have done it like an audrey ruffle skirt, but I held back - now to embroider some sayings on it!!! I pray I never EVER have to wear it!!! Billy had to wear it once!! He knocked over the easle in review time one night - all the campers reported him immediately


So funny, it sounds like you guys have so much fun at Camp.  



belle41379 said:


> Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?
> 
> searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.
> 
> white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.
> 
> Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.
> 
> That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?


Those ideas sound great.  We too are going in October and I haven't started one thing.  I have so many ideas but I really need to make a plan and coordinate outfits for the parks that we will be visiting.


----------



## connie1042

Where can I find clothes to buy that you guys sew.  I need the web site. I found it once, but can't find it now. Thanks.


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> I'm the same way, I don't like to add "extra" software on my computer but my husband is a computer guy in real life and he made the point that if you only have one browser on your computer and that browser fails you can't get to the internet to download any fixes or updates.  He always advises people to install 2 browsers just in case.
> 
> First off, thanks for all the pictures.  This set is gorgeous and the fabric is beautiful.  You did a great job on the hand applique.  I'm sure you will be addicted and I can't wait to see what else you end up making.  I love how everything coordinates and can be mixed and matched.  The bloomers are the cutest thing.
> Question:  how did you do that detailing on the pant leg?



Wow... you quoted me about 6 times in your previous post...  I didn't realize I'd been that busy lately.    Thank you for all the compliments!  

My DH is a computer/network guy IRL too - and I am frequently at his mercy for many computer issues.  I am a little picky about the links I click and emails I choose to open - just because there are so many viruses out there.  So if you all ever send me something and I don't open or click on it - nothing personal, just cautious.  

All I did for the detailing on the ezfit pants was I followed the instructions for the pants with the border on the bottom of them - then I inserted a strip of fabric 1" x width of border - folded it in half lengthwise and put it in the seam.  Exactly what Chiara does for her skirts.



connie1042 said:


> Where can I find clothes to buy that you guys sew.  I need the web site. I found it once, but can't find it now. Thanks.



Hi!  I know we aren't allowed to sell on the Dis - but usually anyone that has items for sale, has their Etsy ID in their siggy - so you can search for them and find them on Etsy.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

Does anyone know where I can find Safari Donald in PES format? 

Andrea ~ Thanks for the link for the shirts, I may give them a try.


----------



## cogero

Divas Doodles has a full bodied one and Bows and clothes has a safari donald head.

Not sure if HeatherSue has one but I know she has a Mickey Head Safari Hat.


----------



## BBGirl

mommyof2princesses said:


> I heard that they are opening an AG store in DC!  That is only a 2 hour drive for us!  I would love to take dd for tea there (and I want to go too!)



I have ressies for tea for 6 on July 9th .  So looking forward to it.  We are 2 hours away too but my Dad lives about 20 minutes away.  DD and 3 friends and 1 other mom just tea no shopping HAHA.


----------



## belle41379

Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.


----------



## chellewashere

You ladies are way to fast for me. I am going to have to go back 20 pages to catch up, but wanted to say that from browsing the pages everything looks so nice so far. 
And thank you thank you thank you for the rolled hem tut!! AWESOME


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need help!  We are finally going to go to Universal on our next Disney trip and the girls want harry potter outfits.  My oldest is planning on designing a hogwarts school outfit, but my younger one is still into dresses and such.  I cannot find harry potter material anywhere.  Except for a few on ebay that are charging an arm and a leg!  I don't need much, enough for a skirt for a size 5/6.  Preferably 2 or 3 different designs.  Planning early as we are not going until Jan or feb.



BBGirl said:


> I have ressies for tea for 6 on July 9th .  So looking forward to it.  We are 2 hours away too but my Dad lives about 20 minutes away.  DD and 3 friends and 1 other mom just tea no shopping HAHA.



How much is tea?  I think dd would love this!  It would make a great July trip for us too, as my older dd will be at the beach with her friends!


----------



## kelly1218

VBAndrea said:


> Grrr!!!  Well apparently none are to be found in my neck of the woods!  One of the girls in our group called everywhere to get one and no one had any and I called this little shop right near my house and she told me everything was bubble wrapped.  And when we just got our brand new frig a couple of months ago it did not come in a box -- it was in some sort of plastic wrapping.  I wonder if it depends on the brand?



Well that I can't answer LOL.   I had an LG and a maytag last night.  Some patio doors come in cardboard too.... not square...but a nice 3X6 piece of cardboard


----------



## mommyof2princesses

For appliance boxes I was told to call your local lowes and home depot and get the number of the company they use to deliver the apliances.  I am told it may take a few tries to get the number.  Then you can call the number and find out how to get some boxes from them.  

Here is a link to show you how to go about getting the boxes.

http://mrmcgroovys.com/shopcontent.asp?type=Project Guide#free_boxes


----------



## belle41379

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help!  We are finally going to go to Universal on our next Disney trip and the girls want harry potter outfits.  My oldest is planning on designing a hogwarts school outfit, but my younger one is still into dresses and such.  I cannot find harry potter material anywhere.  Except for a few on ebay that are charging an arm and a leg!  I don't need much, enough for a skirt for a size 5/6.  Preferably 2 or 3 different designs.  Planning early as we are not going until Jan or Feb.



How about just using fabric in the colors of the House she likes (red/gold, green/silver, etc), to make a twirl dress or skits?  Maybe a tiered skirt?  For the top you could appliqué the house symbol on the dress or on a t-shirt. I think that would be cute.


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Anita,
> 
> Can you please tell me where you found those cute strawberry appliques that you used on your GD's dresses?  I bought some strawberry fabric today to make something for my girls to go the strawberry patch in.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry...I just saw this.  I haven't been on the boards for a few days.  They both came from SWAKembroidery.com  I hope I didn't get the info to you too late!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disney*mom*82 said:


> I sort of interduced myself last week. Ive been watching and drooling over all the cute clothes you all do, and decided to give it a try myself. Well, this weekend my mom came over and brought me all kinds of stuff I didnt think to buy, along with a bunch of practice material and she helped my sew my dd3 a pair of shorts. She did most of it, I just watched and then today I finished the hem at the bottoms. I think they turned out good.
> 
> Today, I made a dress for dd3. She is out swimming, so Im waiting for her to get home so I can figure out where to put the straps and I will then have to take my new camera I bought yesterday out of the box and take pictures to share.
> 
> I know they are not perfect, but wearable and its a start.
> 
> Question:
> Any tips on how to get a Mickey head sewn on easily? Do any of you use the spray adhesive instead? Ive practiced twice and am not doing so hot at this.



Don't ever worry about something being perfect. I think it's all up to interpretation. Just because the directions say to do one thing, doesn't mean you have to do it that way. 

I like the iron on patch idea!  Have you used heat and bond lite? It's a "glue" inbetween 2 peices of paper. You peel the paper off one side, iron it on you fabric, then peel the other side off, iron into you shirt. Then you would do your satin stiitch or zigzag. 



connie1042 said:


> Where can I find clothes to buy that you guys sew.  I need the web site. I found it once, but can't find it now. Thanks.



If you check the signatures, you can see some ebay and etsy id's. We can't sell from here.


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> :
> Pictures?????



 Sorry the dress is just so awful I am afraid it might break my camera



cogero said:


> I really hate when my machine eats shirts near the end. Especially for a give  off to the store for a new one.







belle41379 said:


> Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?
> 
> searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.
> 
> white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.
> 
> Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.
> 
> That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?



Sounds great to me. Can't wait to see what you post



belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.



Nice Job.


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ... 

Disney Decoupaged Jeans:









Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):









Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):





Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):








(Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )


----------



## mphalens

And WOW!  after posting those I realize how blurry they all were ...  sorry!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.



Super cute!  I love how bright this fabric is!  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )



AWESOME!!!  I love everything!  And the pillowcase dress is simply TDF!!!  Love it!  

D~


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.



LOVE this!!!!  That Nemo fabric is TDF!  Was it a recent purchase???


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Im not sure what thread this was orignally on, but I did the shirts being sold on Etsy.



I found them, thanks!



Blyssfull said:


> THANK YOU! for the website where to get the cheaper cricut cartridges. Btw, I don't know if you guys know this or not but just FYI Joann's accepts competitor's coupons. They def. take Michaels because they let me use one...I haven't tried a Hobby Lobby one yet.



My Joanns told me they take Hobby Lobby the other day.  I used about 4 coupons and she asked if I had any competitor coupons, which of course were in the car!!  HL won't take anyone's coupons   I just don't understand...of course their Disney fabric is almost ALWAYS 30% off!



mphalens said:


> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )




Where did you find the free tutorial?  These are tooo cute!!!


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Where did you find the free tutorial?  These are tooo cute!!!



Thanks!  I found the tutorial at http://dana-made-it.com  She has all kinds of stuff, but these are her kid pants with a flat front /kid pants with pockets,.  She also has kid pants with elastic waist,  kid pants with a lining, and kid shorts 

If you like to have all of your instructions in front of you, be sure to print out the basic "kid pants" in addition to the flat front & pocket versions, because all of the tutorials are based on the basic "kid pant" ... even the pattern is just modified for the others ... I use my iPad, so I just had to flip between the three tutorials ... but if I needed a hard copy, I'd have to print them all 

These are the smaller of the two pocket sizes she gives a pattern piece for ... Because I was using a totally different fabric I didn't want to make them TOO big ... Now that I've made these I'm picturing a pair of red cotton ones with some sort of nautical pockets and some big time contrasting stitching


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )



Awesome creations!!  I see you're putting all those sweet fabric finds to excellent use!


----------



## mphalens

*Hey!  RI & Southern MA (and anyone else for that matter!) Disboutiquers!!!*

I'm only in town until July 5th ... we're heading out of town next weekend (to Glen Arbor, MI) but I was thinking ... 

Does anyone want to get together and meet IRL???  There's got to be someplace somewhat central for all of us ...   Maybe this get together could center around a fabric store, or not, I just thought it'd be cool to get to meet some peeps while I'm here 

I was thinking early next week?  Monday or Tuesday?  I'd say this weekend, but we have family in town ... 

So, anyone up for a Meet & Greet?   Coffee? Lunch? Whatever!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> *Hey!  RI & Southern MA (and anyone else for that matter!) Disboutiquers!!!*
> 
> I'm only in town until July 5th ... we're heading out of town next weekend (to Glen Arbor, MI) but I was thinking ...



I am totally up for meeting....  Let me know when you get to MN.  


D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!

I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I am totally up for meeting....  Let me know when you get to MN.
> 
> 
> D~


 I'm going to be at the Minneapolis airport July 23 & July 31 when i'm coming and going from Montana (to see the Disney-hating ILs )  

Or wait, did you mean when I get to Michigan?




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



The Mickey Gator would be right up my DH's alley too   We're big Gator fans (and the boys actually had Gator print Mickey head shirts on our last trip)


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> I'm only in town until July 5th ... we're heading out of town next weekend (to Glen Arbor, MI) but I was thinking ...



LOVE, love, love Glen Arbor!  Have you been before?  If not, then do not miss Cherry Republic.  (If so, you aready know that.   )

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Ooooh!  That's what those are!  I saved a picture of one a while ago, but thought it was from an unfinished quilt top.  Makes total sense.  

What a fun bit of Disney magic for your cruise!  Very cute!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> Divas Doodles has a full bodied one and Bows and clothes has a safari donald head.



Who are all the Disney Digitizers?

I know about HeatherSue, lotsofappliques, applicakes, Bows and Clothes, and now, Divas Doodles.  

Are there others that have a good number of designs (not just 1 or 2)?

Regards,
C.


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> I'm going to be at the Minneapolis airport July 23 & July 31 when i'm coming and going from Montana (to see the Disney-hating ILs )
> 
> Or wait, did you mean when I get to Michigan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mickey Gator would be right up my DH's alley too   We're big Gator fans (and the boys actually had Gator print Mickey head shirts on our last trip)




Dont forget - tomorrow is the SHIP DATE for BRIDGETS BIG GIVE!!!! Please post your gifts on the big give site, and we will pm you the address!!!! Thanks everyone!!
I'll be in Bigfork, MT in 10 days!! We are flying through chicago this year, but have gone through Mineapolis many times!!


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> LOVE, love, love Glen Arbor!  Have you been before?  If not, then do not miss Cherry Republic.  (If so, you aready know that.   )
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I've never been to Michigan ... we're (wait for it!  ) DRIVING from Rhode Island -through Canada (so I had to get passports for the boys)- to spend the WEEKEND in Glen Arbor, MI for my Great-Aunt & Uncle's 90th birthday party ... I love them dearly, and it will be wonderful to see their children, grandchildren & great-grandchildren ... but man! it's a long way to go for a weekend in the car!!!  It's also great fun to tell people where we're going when they ask why we got the boys their passports ... "So, are you finally going to Ireland?"  "Nope, Michigan."  I say it total deadpan too ...  and they ALWAYS say, "You know Michigan is in the US, right?"   The best way to get to Glen Arbor from RI is to go up through Canada (so I'll finally get to see Niagra Falls too! ) ... I've been to lots of places OUTSIDE the US, but I've never been to Michigan OR Niagra Falls 

So!  Long-winded way of telling you - Tell me ALL the places to go in Glen Arbor and the surrounding area!!!  I'll have two crazy boys with me   Pretty please? 



billwendy said:


> I'll be in Bigfork, MT in 10 days!! We are flying through chicago this year, but have gone through Mineapolis many times!!



Whatcha doing in Bigfork???  I have to admit, Montana is beautiful ... I just wish I could go there WITHOUT dealing with my in-laws!


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )


Cute stuff!  Love the pirate pants.  I'll have to check out that tut. Thanks for sharing!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



that turned out so nice!  Have a blast!!  Love DCL.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )



Love everything especially those pockets. That is the one complaint my boys keep telling me they have no pockets with the easy fit shorts.



mphalens said:


> Thanks!  I found the tutorial at http://dana-made-it.com  She has all kinds of stuff, but these are her kid pants with a flat front /kid pants with pockets,.  She also has kid pants with elastic waist,  kid pants with a lining, and kid shorts
> 
> If you like to have all of your instructions in front of you, be sure to print out the basic "kid pants" in addition to the flat front & pocket versions, because all of the tutorials are based on the basic "kid pant" ... even the pattern is just modified for the others ... I use my iPad, so I just had to flip between the three tutorials ... but if I needed a hard copy, I'd have to print them all
> 
> These are the smaller of the two pocket sizes she gives a pattern piece for ... Because I was using a totally different fabric I didn't want to make them TOO big ... Now that I've made these I'm picturing a pair of red cotton ones with some sort of nautical pockets and some big time contrasting stitching



 Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked it for future reference.



mphalens said:


> *Hey!  RI & Southern MA (and anyone else for that matter!) Disboutiquers!!!*
> 
> I'm only in town until July 5th ... we're heading out of town next weekend (to Glen Arbor, MI) but I was thinking ...
> 
> Does anyone want to get together and meet IRL???  There's got to be someplace somewhat central for all of us ...   Maybe this get together could center around a fabric store, or not, I just thought it'd be cool to get to meet some peeps while I'm here
> 
> I was thinking early next week?  Monday or Tuesday?  I'd say this weekend, but we have family in town ...
> 
> So, anyone up for a Meet & Greet?   Coffee? Lunch? Whatever!



Unfortunately I work Mondays and Tuesday I have plans Our boys would be perfect for each other too. They could all bring their lightsabers



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



Great job on yours. I saw that YCMT actually has a pattern for one now.



ivey_family said:


> Who are all the Disney Digitizers?
> 
> I know about HeatherSue, lotsofappliques, applicakes, Bows and Clothes, and now, Divas Doodles.
> 
> Are there others that have a good number of designs (not just 1 or 2)?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



There is also Digital by Design on FB, Sweetpeasplace and PlanetApplique


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> LOVE this!!!!  That Nemo fabric is TDF!  Was it a recent purchase???



Thanks.  No, it's left over from making our first child's baby bedding. I made DD a dress out of it and our SIL saw it and wanted one for the baby.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Love everything especially those pockets. That is the one complaint my boys keep telling me they have no pockets with the easy fit shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have bookmarked it for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I work Mondays and Tuesday I have plans Our boys would be perfect for each other too. They could all bring their lightsabers



I can do Wednesday (I was just throwing out day ideas!!!) ... it'd just have to be later in the afternoon b/c I'm having lunch with a friend here in Jamestown at 12:30 ... 



belle41379 said:


> Thanks.  No, it's left over from making our first child's baby bedding. I made DD a dress out of it and our SIL saw it and wanted one for the baby.



I figured 

I'm hoping Disney releases some new Cars2 fabric soon ... and Lion King (since it's coming back to theaters later this summer, right?) ...


----------



## revrob

ivey_family said:


> Who are all the Disney Digitizers?
> 
> I know about HeatherSue, lotsofappliques, applicakes, Bows and Clothes, and now, Divas Doodles.
> 
> Are there others that have a good number of designs (not just 1 or 2)?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I usually do a search on etsy for DISNEY EMBROIDERY - it seems that they keep cropping up!


----------



## PurpleEars

belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.



Very cute dress!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )



Good job on everything you've made!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



I hope you will have fun on the cruise. The FE looks great!


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> I've never been to Michigan ... we're (wait for it!  ) DRIVING from Rhode Island -through Canada (so I had to get passports for the boys)- to spend the WEEKEND in Glen Arbor, MI for my Great-Aunt & Uncle's 90th birthday party ... I love them dearly, and it will be wonderful to see their children, grandchildren & great-grandchildren ... but man! it's a long way to go for a weekend in the car!!!  It's also great fun to tell people where we're going when they ask why we got the boys their passports ... "So, are you finally going to Ireland?"  "Nope, Michigan."  I say it total deadpan too ...  and they ALWAYS say, "You know Michigan is in the US, right?"   The best way to get to Glen Arbor from RI is to go up through Canada (so I'll finally get to see Niagra Falls too! ) ... I've been to lots of places OUTSIDE the US, but I've never been to Michigan OR Niagra Falls
> 
> So!  Long-winded way of telling you - Tell me ALL the places to go in Glen Arbor and the surrounding area!!!  I'll have two crazy boys with me   Pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha doing in Bigfork???  I have to admit, Montana is beautiful ... I just wish I could go there WITHOUT dealing with my in-laws!



I Love Niagara falls!!! its so pretty!!!!! I'll be in Big Fork for 2 weeks for a camp that we go to called Camp Promise - its for kids/adults with special needs- I go from philly with a group from my church, Its so much FUN!!!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> I Love Niagara falls!!! its so pretty!!!!! I'll be in Big Fork for 2 weeks for a camp that we go to called Camp Promise - its for kids/adults with special needs- I go from philly with a group from my church, Its so much FUN!!!



I've been reading about you going to camp ... why I didn't make the connection that camp was taking place in MT, well, let's chalk it up to it being late 

Did you come up with a turkey costume???


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I have something else to share.  Sorry...    But this time - it isn't mine - it's 12 y/o dd's.  She made her Kanani 2 dresses over the last 2 weeks, and I need to share them because she did such a great job.  I helped with pattern placement and I read the instructions out loud - otherwise - she did it all herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just love the dolphins on this dress... and we couldn't have placed the bodic more perfectly, than to get one dolphin up the strap.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~


OMGosh! Your DD is amazing! She did an awesome job! I can't wait until my girls are old enough to sew. I may let my oldest (7) attempt something this summer. Love Kanani too! That is who my DD wants to get in Chicago when we go.



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just had to squeal with excitement - I figured you all might be able to understand.
> 
> So - 5 years ago, when we were packing up our house for the move across the state, a bin of special items was donated to the Goodwill - only I didn't discover it until months later.    In that bin was a quilt that my aunt made for me - which was my favorite.  Several of Allison's baby blankets - one quilt was very special, as my cousin had made it for her when she was born.  I knew I could never tell my aunt or my cousin about the items that were donated on accident - and I certainly couldn't replace them.  I was just sick, mostly about Allison's baby blanket, because mine has been missing since I was a child.
> 
> Well, since I've started to sew - I've been occasionally searching Etsy for the fabric for Allison's baby blanket - I've seen the backing many times, but not the panel.    Well, I did a search tonight, and not even the backing was on Etsy.    Which led me to Evilbay...  I opened in several tabs possiblities of which one the quilt could be - then I started going through Allison's baby pictures...  AND I FOUND IT - it was actually sold bound to the backing... I did a BIN on it and I am so EXCITED!!!!!!  It should be here this week.  All I have to do is add the yellow silky edging and wash it a few times.
> 
> And for the record - Allison is 13 and she does not care one whit about her baby blanket.  I know when I tell her that I've found it - she will truly think I've flipped my lid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


What an awesome sentimental find! I am sure if your DD could care less at the moment she will be forever thankful when she is grown! 





cogero said:


> I really hate when my machine eats shirts near the end. Especially for a give  off to the store for a new one.


 Oh no! I hate when that happens too! Why is it always at the end when you think your home free? 



belle41379 said:


> Okay ladies.  This will be my first trip making outfits for the kids.   We are going in mid October. Here are my thoughts.  What do you think?
> 
> searsucker brown plaid fabric for AK - 3 tier skirt for DD w/Minnie head safari applique shirt, roll up (hopefully) pants/shorts for DS w/Mickey head applique or Yetti, romper for DS.
> 
> white/blue/green plaid shirting fabric for HS - shorts/roll up pants for DS w/Buzz or Toy Story appliue t-shirt, romper for DS (or tiny shorts w/onesie), probably Minnie tutu w/Minnie cupcake applique shirt for DD.
> 
> Epcot - patchwork 3 tier skirt for DD w/Marie applique shirt, nemo outfit for DS (romper or shorts/onesie), Test Track applique shirt and denim enhanced shorts for DS.
> 
> That's all I've got so far.  I need EASY stuff, so keep that in mind.   What do you think?


 I think it all sounds fabulous! I can't wait to see your finished products!



belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.


 This is adorable! I love this fabric!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):


 Everything is perfect, but I have to say I just love the Star Wars Jeans, and that Yoda shirt! TDF!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.


I have no clue on the fish extender, but I just wanted to say I love this! It would make a really cute over the door room organizer!


I managed to get the AG tanks finished for my girls, but have yet to start on the skirts. I wend to Joann's yesterday to get some fabric. It was kinda hard matching but with the help of my oldest DD I think we did pretty good. Here is a pic of the fabric with an AG clothing box. In case you were wondering.... yes we took the box to Joanns with us! 






Jeana


----------



## cogero

okay I love the Fish Extender. I want to make one since we are planning a second cruise for next year out of NY besides the one we have in August.

Just finished the shirts and am off to post on the give site. 

I desperately need to start on my outfits for August. Think I am going to try to get at least 2 done by Monday.


----------



## mphalens

JMD1979 said:


> Everything is perfect, but I have to say I just love the Star Wars Jeans, and that Yoda shirt! TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get the AG tanks finished for my girls, but have yet to start on the skirts. I wend to Joann's yesterday to get some fabric. It was kinda hard matching but with the help of my oldest DD I think we did pretty good. Here is a pic of the fabric with an AG clothing box. In case you were wondering.... yes we took the box to Joanns with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Thanks!  The Yoda shirt is from Walmart!  It's part of their "patriotic line" for 4th of July!

I think the fabrics you chose for the AG skirts looks great!  And I SO would have taken the box with me too


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> So!  Long-winded way of telling you - Tell me ALL the places to go in Glen Arbor and the surrounding area!!!  I'll have two crazy boys with me   Pretty please?



Twist my arm!    PM sent!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mickeymaker2003

Does anyone have any of the Mickey Nascar fabric that was out a several years ago?  I made a stroller pad for my daughter's stroller out of it a few years ago and now I want to make matching cup holders, but I used every scrap of it I had.  I have checked ebay and can't find it 

It is the fabric with a black and grey background and blue race cars that have Mickey on them.

I'd be very grateful to anyone who has any they are wiling to part with.  Please PM if you have any.  Even a little bit would help and be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## mkwj

Does anyone on here live in Nashville?  I am visiting relatives and looking for fabric stores that carry Disney.  Joanns had next to nothing.


----------



## cajunfan

mkwj said:


> Does anyone on here live in Nashville?  I am visiting relatives and looking for fabric stores that carry Disney.  Joanns had next to nothing.



I do! Our Joann's has a few Disney things but not much. I have not been to Hobby Lobby lately, but they have in the past. I actually find the most Disney fabrics at the WalMart on Gallatin Road in Madison. It is an older regular Wally World that still has a fabric section. I don't know of any specialty fabric shops (but I have never gone looking for them). What part of Nashville will you be in? I am right arounf the corner from Opryland Hotel in the Donelson area.

Lynn


----------



## mkwj

cajunfan said:


> I do! Our Joann's has a few Disney things but not much. I have not been to Hobby Lobby lately, but they have in the past. I actually find the most Disney fabrics at the WalMart on Gallatin Road in Madison. It is an older regular Wally World that still has a fabric section. I don't know of any specialty fabric shops (but I have never gone looking for them). What part of Nashville will you be in? I am right arounf the corner from Opryland Hotel in the Donelson area.
> 
> Lynn



I am actually here right now.  I am in Franklin, so a little far from the Opry area.  I did go to an awesome store that had some of the most beautiful fabrics I have ever seen.  They did have a few Dr. Suess, but no disney.  It was textile fabrics


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I'm going to be at the Minneapolis airport July 23 & July 31 when i'm coming and going from Montana (to see the Disney-hating ILs )
> 
> Or wait, did you mean when I get to Michigan?



LOL  I meant Minnesota.    How long are you going to be stuck at MSP?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



This is so cool!  I would love to go on a cruise some day.



billwendy said:


> Dont forget - tomorrow is the SHIP DATE for BRIDGETS BIG GIVE!!!! Please post your gifts on the big give site, and we will pm you the address!!!! Thanks everyone!!
> I'll be in Bigfork, MT in 10 days!! We are flying through chicago this year, but have gone through Mineapolis many times!!



I shipped yesterday.    I am so excited I got it done on time - I really didn't think I would.



mphalens said:


> I've never been to Michigan ... we're (wait for it!  ) DRIVING from Rhode Island -through Canada (so I had to get passports for the boys)- to spend the WEEKEND in Glen Arbor, MI for my Great-Aunt & Uncle's 90th birthday party ... I love them dearly, and it will be wonderful to see their children, grandchildren & great-grandchildren ... but man! it's a long way to go for a weekend in the car!!!  It's also great fun to tell people where we're going when they ask why we got the boys their passports ... "So, are you finally going to Ireland?"  "Nope, Michigan."  I say it total deadpan too ...  and they ALWAYS say, "You know Michigan is in the US, right?"   The best way to get to Glen Arbor from RI is to go up through Canada (so I'll finally get to see Niagra Falls too! ) ... I've been to lots of places OUTSIDE the US, but I've never been to Michigan OR Niagra Falls



This story had me ROFLing!!!  I would have such a hard time doing it with a straight face - but I'd really have fun practicing.  



JMD1979 said:


> OMGosh! Your DD is amazing! She did an awesome job! I can't wait until my girls are old enough to sew. I may let my oldest (7) attempt something this summer. Love Kanani too! That is who my DD wants to get in Chicago when we go.
> 
> What an awesome sentimental find! I am sure if your DD could care less at the moment she will be forever thankful when she is grown!
> 
> 
> I managed to get the AG tanks finished for my girls, but have yet to start on the skirts. I wend to Joann's yesterday to get some fabric. It was kinda hard matching but with the help of my oldest DD I think we did pretty good. Here is a pic of the fabric with an AG clothing box. In case you were wondering.... yes we took the box to Joanns with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Thank you, and thank you.  

I think the fabrics you chose are PERFECT!!!  You did a great job!  Are you doing a stripwork skirt then?  And appliqueing the shirt?  I can't wait to see how this all turns out!

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> I've never been to Michigan ... we're (wait for it!  ) DRIVING from Rhode Island -through Canada (so I had to get passports for the boys)- to spend the WEEKEND in Glen Arbor, MI for my Great-Aunt & Uncle's 90th birthday party ... I love them dearly, and it will be wonderful to see their children, grandchildren & great-grandchildren ... but man! it's a long way to go for a weekend in the car!!!  It's also great fun to tell people where we're going when they ask why we got the boys their passports ... "So, are you finally going to Ireland?"  "Nope, Michigan."  I say it total deadpan too ...  and they ALWAYS say, "You know Michigan is in the US, right?"   The best way to get to Glen Arbor from RI is to go up through Canada (so I'll finally get to see Niagra Falls too! ) ... I've been to lots of places OUTSIDE the US, but I've never been to Michigan OR Niagra Falls



Your route will be taking you right by me.  I live about 20 miles north of the NYS thruway, Northwest of Rochester and about 2 miles south of Lake Ontario.

I have taken that route through Canada more times than I can count.  Grew up in Rochester but my mother's family was in Michigan so we drove through countless times back then.  Then my first husband was from Michigan, so we drove through some more, and now my youngest DS is living in Michigan and has been there for the past 5 years, so we make the trip once or twice a year still.

Never been to Glen Arbor though, had to look it up, and that is quite a ways up there and a long way for you to be going for a weekend!!

Also in states that border Canada (at least in New York and Michigan for sure) you can get an Enhanced driver's license to travel through Canada so we don't need to get a passport if we wouldn't be needing it otherwise.  Just an interesting little fact some people may not know about, lol!


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> I am actually here right now.  I am in Franklin, so a little far from the Opry area.  I did go to an awesome store that had some of the most beautiful fabrics I have ever seen.  They did have a few Dr. Suess, but no disney.  It was textile fabrics





cajunfan said:


> I do! Our Joann's has a few Disney things but not much. I have not been to Hobby Lobby lately, but they have in the past. I actually find the most Disney fabrics at the WalMart on Gallatin Road in Madison. It is an older regular Wally World that still has a fabric section. I don't know of any specialty fabric shops (but I have never gone looking for them). What part of Nashville will you be in? I am right arounf the corner from Opryland Hotel in the Donelson area.
> 
> Lynn




OK...I am NO help on this one, but just had to say you both brought a smile to my face when I read these two!  I was born in Franklin and lived most of my pre school life in Nashville.  My Grandmother lived just off Gallatin Rd for a while.

Since my grandmother died we haven't been back much.  We drive through quite a bit on our way to 'somewhere else' but never stop anymore.  (especially since they moved the Quilt Show to Knoxville!)

Thanks for the smile!



Nini


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys....not a sewing question, but I hope you'll be able to help

I'm going to Florida in September and I would like to pick up my daughter an AG doll, could anyone tell me where I could buy one?

thank you


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> I am actually here right now.  I am in Franklin, so a little far from the Opry area.  I did go to an awesome store that had some of the most beautiful fabrics I have ever seen.  They did have a few Dr. Suess, but no disney.  It was textile fabrics





cajunfan said:


> I do! Our Joann's has a few Disney things but not much. I have not been to Hobby Lobby lately, but they have in the past. I actually find the most Disney fabrics at the WalMart on Gallatin Road in Madison. It is an older regular Wally World that still has a fabric section. I don't know of any specialty fabric shops (but I have never gone looking for them). What part of Nashville will you be in? I am right arounf the corner from Opryland Hotel in the Donelson area.
> 
> Lynn





NiniMorris said:


> OK...I am NO help on this one, but just had to say you both brought a smile to my face when I read these two!  I was born in Franklin and lived most of my pre school life in Nashville.  My Grandmother lived just off Gallatin Rd for a while.
> 
> Since my grandmother died we haven't been back much.  We drive through quite a bit on our way to 'somewhere else' but never stop anymore.  (especially since they moved the Quilt Show to Knoxville!)
> 
> Thanks for the smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



So, is this the same Franklin that has the McGavock family cemetary?  I just finished the book Widow of the South - and it is based on Carrie McGavock.  Also, Brian and Myrthe just toured the south, for their honeymoon - and stopped at Franklin for a day... Myrthe is the one who gave me the book in The Netherlands, and highly recommended reading it.




Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys....not a sewing question, but I hope you'll be able to help
> 
> I'm going to Florida in September and I would like to pick up my daughter an AG doll, could anyone tell me where I could buy one?
> 
> thank you



Hi, there isn't anywhere in Florida that you can buy an AG doll.  You can buy them online at www.americangirl.com.  There are also stores in NY, Chicago, Los Angeles, Boston, Minneapolis, Nantik, Dallas and now in WA (I believe, it opens today).  You can also try your luck on Ebay - and you might get a bargain, or you might end up with a doll that hasn't been well taken care of.  Personally, I would purchase directly from the company - they come with a lifetime warranty from defects (not play) and if you're going to spend that much on a doll - you'd probably want the warranty?  Have fun shopping!  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys....not a sewing question, but I hope you'll be able to help
> 
> I'm going to Florida in September and I would like to pick up my daughter an AG doll, could anyone tell me where I could buy one?
> 
> thank you



You can also try your local Craigslist.  We bought tons of AG dolls, furniture and accessories on there.  It is nice because you can check out the quality of the doll before you buy it.  Then when my girls had mostly outgrown their AG stuff, we sold a lot of it on Craigslist and made back most of what we'd paid for it!  My girls saved their most favorite AG items but got rid of the rest.


----------



## snubie

mphalens said:


> *Hey!  RI & Southern MA (and anyone else for that matter!) Disboutiquers!!!*
> 
> I'm only in town until July 5th ... we're heading out of town next weekend (to Glen Arbor, MI) but I was thinking ...
> 
> Does anyone want to get together and meet IRL???  There's got to be someplace somewhat central for all of us ...   Maybe this get together could center around a fabric store, or not, I just thought it'd be cool to get to meet some peeps while I'm here
> 
> I was thinking early next week?  Monday or Tuesday?  I'd say this weekend, but we have family in town ...
> 
> So, anyone up for a Meet & Greet?   Coffee? Lunch? Whatever!



Unfortunately, I can't do next week.  Lauren gets out of school Monday then we are heading to Lake George to celebrate for a few days.


----------



## belle41379

For those of you looking for a pattern/tutorial on roll up pants, one can be found HERE. It's not exactly what I have in mind, but gives an idea, and is a really cute pattern to try out.


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> I've never been to Michigan ... we're (wait for it!  ) DRIVING from Rhode Island -through Canada (so I had to get passports for the boys)- to spend the WEEKEND in Glen Arbor, MI for my Great-Aunt & Uncle's 90th birthday party ... I love them dearly, and it will be wonderful to see their children, grandchildren & great-grandchildren ... but man! it's a long way to go for a weekend in the car!!!  It's also great fun to tell people where we're going when they ask why we got the boys their passports ... "So, are you finally going to Ireland?"  "Nope, Michigan."  I say it total deadpan too ...  and they ALWAYS say, "You know Michigan is in the US, right?"   The best way to get to Glen Arbor from RI is to go up through Canada (so I'll finally get to see Niagra Falls too! ) ... I've been to lots of places OUTSIDE the US, but I've never been to Michigan OR Niagra Falls







mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):



Very nice.  I really like the decoupage look.



cogero said:


> I really hate when my machine eats shirts near the end. Especially for a give  off to the store for a new one.




It seems like there should be a law against it!!!



belle41379 said:


> Little dress I whipped up for one of our baby nieces.  Simple and quick.  Gave me a chance to work on my French seams.



Awwwww. Cute.



snubie said:


> Unfortunately, I can't do next week.  Lauren gets out of school Monday then we are heading to Lake George to celebrate for a few days.



We had dinner in Lake George Sunday night for our 29th anniversary -- which always falls during Americade (motorcycle) week.  Have a great time.


----------



## cajunfan

mkwj said:


> I am actually here right now.  I am in Franklin, so a little far from the Opry area.  I did go to an awesome store that had some of the most beautiful fabrics I have ever seen.  They did have a few Dr. Suess, but no disney.  It was textile fabrics



Have you tried the Joans right there in Cool Springs? They may have some...I have not been to it in a long time, so not sure. The WalMart I get mine from is actually in the Rivergate area...even farther than Opryland area for you! I sent a text to a coworker that lives in the Franklin area and sews. I will let you know what she says...

Have fun!


----------



## cajunfan

DMGeurts said:


> So, is this the same Franklin that has the McGavock family cemetary?  I just finished the book Widow of the South - and it is based on Carrie McGavock.  Also, Brian and Myrthe just toured the south, for their honeymoon - and stopped at Franklin for a day... Myrthe is the one who gave me the book in The Netherlands, and highly recommended reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am not sure...McGavock is a big name here in Nashville (I actually live off of McGavock Pike and am zoned for McGavock High School!   Franklin is a fairly historical town...big in the civil war...I am so not a history person, so I don't retain a lot of details about it...

Lynn


----------



## mkwj

cajunfan said:


> Have you tried the Joans right there in Cool Springs? They may have some...I have not been to it in a long time, so not sure. The WalMart I get mine from is actually in the Rivergate area...even farther than Opryland area for you! I sent a text to a coworker that lives in the Franklin area and sews. I will let you know what she says...
> 
> Have fun!



I did go to that Joanns.  They didn't have much.  Going home we are going to stop ay the one in knoxville.  Maybe they will have more.  

Nini, glad we could put a smile on your face.  I love coming here to visit.  If it was closer to the ocean I would consider moving here.  I only get out here about once a year.


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> I did go to that Joanns.  They didn't have much.  Going home we are going to stop ay the one in knoxville.  Maybe they will have more.
> 
> Nini, glad we could put a smile on your face.  I love coming here to visit.  If it was closer to the ocean I would consider moving here.  I only get out here about once a year.



My Dad used to say that half the town of Nashville was related to us in one way or another.  When I used to visit my aunt and uncle as a child, I met so many people that really WERE related it was funny!  (They lived in Franklin...)

I haven't been back in so long...maybe I can convince my husband to visit ... sometime after we make the trip to visit his family in Missouri...


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

cajunfan said:


> I am not sure...McGavock is a big name here in Nashville (I actually live off of McGavock Pike and am zoned for McGavock High School!   Franklin is a fairly historical town...big in the civil war...I am so not a history person, so I don't retain a lot of details about it...
> 
> Lynn



Then it's most likely the same Franklin - if it's in TN.  There was an enormous battle faught there during the civil war, thousands died.  Carrie McGavock and her husband dug up all the men that were buried on the battle field, when the owner wanted to plow it up and use it for crops - they moved each soldier (1,481 of them) to their own private land and created the cemetary.  It's the only military cemetary in the nation on private property.  An amazing story.  

I am stumped... I don't know what project to start next???  I have 5 days off of work.  I have an ironing board cover to make for my (non-existant) sewing room.  I have 2 half finished Woody outfits that I need to finish (but have no ambition to finish them)...  Or I could do something else - I just don't know what yet???    Honestly - I just want to make some dresses with appliques.  

D~


----------



## belle41379

DMGeurts said:


> I am stumped... I don't know what project to start next???  I have 5 days off of work.  I have an ironing board cover to make for my (non-existant) sewing room.  I have 2 half finished Woody outfits that I need to finish (but have no ambition to finish them)...  Or I could do something else - I just don't know what yet???    Honestly - I just want to make some dresses with appliques.
> 
> D~



I'm in the same boat! I'm forcing myself to finish the Farhers Day gifts, then to try making a pair of roll up pants for DS.  But what I really want to do is make a tier skirt w/appliqué for DD!


----------



## snubie

aboveH20 said:


> We had dinner in Lake George Sunday night for our 29th anniversary -- which always falls during Americade (motorcycle) week.  Have a great time.



We are going to the Great Escape Lodge to play in the indoor water park.  Do you have any recommendations for a family friendly dinner place?  We will be there Tuesday - Wednesday next week.


----------



## Adi12982

Anyone have embird font engine - I am so frustrated with it right now!

I put in the letters and when I go to layout not all the letters are there!  SO I can only move around three of the letters out of 5 - agh - I emailed support but that could take days!  So upset right now.


----------



## Granna4679

Just had to share this link.  My daughter sent it to me thinking some of you that are teachers or those of you with inherited sewing notions might be interested.  Unique ways to re-use some of those things.

http://unconsumption.tumblr.com/tagged/rulers


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )



Everything is great!  I love those disney jeans.  I did something similar for Sara beth for our last trip.


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> We are going to the Great Escape Lodge to play in the indoor water park.  Do you have any recommendations for a family friendly dinner place?  We will be there Tuesday - Wednesday next week.



Gosh I haven't been to the Great Escape in at Least 20 years. I remember when it was Story Town, I think it was called. 

Let me know how the waterpark is we are debating a quick trip somewhere this summer before Disney. I have such fond memories of Lake George growing up


----------



## Clio

I'm a long time mostly lurker here.  I love all your creatations. Unfortunationly, my daughter's all grown up and I only get to make Halloween costumes and baby quilts, now.  

Our Walmart is getting the fabric department back. The racks are up and some of the notions. We're all super excited about it since the only place to get fabric is Joann's and there's not much of a selection.  If we got ours back, there's hope for other stores, too.
Liz


----------



## tmh0206

I went to Joann's on my lunch break today excited to get to spend some money and was soooo dissappointed!  they only had one fabric that I was looking for and I wasnt looking for anything fancy, just some orange dot fabric and a coordinating fabric w/orange, white and lime green and they had NOTHING, absolutely nothing....guess I will be going to the expensive quilting store on Saturday to see if i can find something there


----------



## mphalens

belle41379 said:


> For those of you looking for a pattern/tutorial on roll up pants, one can be found HERE. It's not exactly what I have in mind, but gives an idea, and is a really cute pattern to try out.



Oooh!!!  Thanks!!!  And I'm trying to figure out how I DIDN'T see that one before since she did it in conjunction with Dana-made-it!!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> Then it's most likely the same Franklin - if it's in TN.  There was an enormous battle faught there during the civil war, thousands died.  Carrie McGavock and her husband dug up all the men that were buried on the battle field, when the owner wanted to plow it up and use it for crops - they moved each soldier (1,481 of them) to their own private land and created the cemetary.  It's the only military cemetary in the nation on private property.  An amazing story.
> 
> I am stumped... I don't know what project to start next???  I have 5 days off of work.  I have an ironing board cover to make for my (non-existant) sewing room.  I have 2 half finished Woody outfits that I need to finish (but have no ambition to finish them)...  Or I could do something else - I just don't know what yet???    Honestly - I just want to make some dresses with appliques.
> 
> D~



What was the name of that book again?  Now you have me all interested in the story 

As far as what to sew, I hear ya!  I have to cut out anything and everything I might want to sew between now and Sunday TONIGHT ... and if I'm lucky first thing tomorrow morning ... after that the dining room (aka cutting/planning room) has to be used for .... DINING   Who DOES such a thing?   We have a surprise bridal shower here on Saturday and have tomorrow & Friday to get ready for it ... but honestly, DINING in the dining room? 

I was back at the fabric store today ... I picked up red cotton (really NICE red cotton) and a cool navy & white star print ... I've got those pants in my head!!!  I also picked up three different zebra prints to make the boys some "rockstar pants" for Savannah's birthday party ... I need to find them tight t-shirts to "jazz" up though ... Finn's will be black, but I don't know what color to get for Phalen (he chose neon yellow & neon green zebra ... Finn chose classic black & white zebra ... I bought neon pink & black zebra to accent with) ...


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Oooh!!!  Thanks!!!  And I'm trying to figure out how I DIDN'T see that one before since she did it in conjunction with Dana-made-it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the name of that book again?  Now you have me all interested in the story
> 
> As far as what to sew, I hear ya!  I have to cut out anything and everything I might want to sew between now and Sunday TONIGHT ... and if I'm lucky first thing tomorrow morning ... after that the dining room (aka cutting/planning room) has to be used for .... DINING   Who DOES such a thing?   We have a surprise bridal shower here on Saturday and have tomorrow & Friday to get ready for it ... but honestly, DINING in the dining room?
> 
> I was back at the fabric store today ... I picked up red cotton (really NICE red cotton) and a cool navy & white star print ... I've got those pants in my head!!!  I also picked up three different zebra prints to make the boys some "rockstar pants" for Savannah's birthday party ... I need to find them tight t-shirts to "jazz" up though ... Finn's will be black, but I don't know what color to get for Phalen (he chose neon yellow & neon green zebra ... Finn chose classic black & white zebra ... I bought neon pink & black zebra to accent with) ...



The name of the book is Widow of the South.  Here's the link on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Widow-South-Robert-Hicks/dp/0446500127  It was a good book - if you want - I can send you my copy.  It was given to me and the giver doesn't want it back.  I don't forsee myself ever reading it again - it was a good book - but it didn't reel me in like some do.

I am very interested to see how the neon zebra pants turn out... maybe you can give out sunglasses as party favors?    They sound like they are going to be super-duper bright.

Hey - I made my ironing board cover.  I love how it turned out - but I should have made it a hair wider - it covers underneeth, but just barely.  But, most of all, I love the fabric - I chose the accent fabric for my sewing room, because I plan to hang the ironing board on the back of my door -so I wanted it to be cute and all.  

D~


----------



## Sapper383

DMGeurts said:


> Hi, there isn't anywhere in Florida that you can buy an AG doll.  You can buy them online at www.americangirl.com.  There are also stores in NY, Chicago, Los Angeles, Boston, Minneapolis, Nantik, Dallas and now in WA (I believe, it opens today).  You can also try your luck on Ebay - and you might get a bargain, or you might end up with a doll that hasn't been well taken care of.  Personally, I would purchase directly from the company - they come with a lifetime warranty from defects (not play) and if you're going to spend that much on a doll - you'd probably want the warranty?  Have fun shopping!
> 
> D~



Thank you for your help, I'm going to check out the website



dianemom2 said:


> You can also try your local Craigslist.  We bought tons of AG dolls, furniture and accessories on there.  It is nice because you can check out the quality of the doll before you buy it.  Then when my girls had mostly outgrown their AG stuff, we sold a lot of it on Craigslist and made back most of what we'd paid for it!  My girls saved their most favorite AG items but got rid of the rest.



I don't think we have Craiglist in Wales....I've never heared of them....thank you though


----------



## JMD1979

Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it. 

Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....

A full body shot





Close up of skirt detail





Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though! 





Thanks for looking!
Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



These turned out FANTASTIC!!!!  Great job!  Everyone at the store will love them!  I bet you'll get lots of comments!  You'll have to tell us all about it.  You will all have to much fun - I wish I could go too. 

D~


----------



## RMAMom

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



Very cute and your DD is adorable!



belle41379 said:


> For those of you looking for a pattern/tutorial on roll up pants, one can be found HERE. It's not exactly what I have in mind, but gives an idea, and is a really cute pattern to try out.



Thank you, I bookmarked it!


DMGeurts said:


> Then it's most likely the same Franklin - if it's in TN.  There was an enormous battle faught there during the civil war, thousands died.  Carrie McGavock and her husband dug up all the men that were buried on the battle field, when the owner wanted to plow it up and use it for crops - they moved each soldier (1,481 of them) to their own private land and created the cemetary.  It's the only military cemetary in the nation on private property.  An amazing story.
> 
> I am stumped... I don't know what project to start next???  I have 5 days off of work.  I have an ironing board cover to make for my (non-existant) sewing room.  I have 2 half finished Woody outfits that I need to finish (but have no ambition to finish them)...  Or I could do something else - I just don't know what yet???    Honestly - I just want to make some dresses with appliques.
> 
> D~



I'm in the same boat, we have a 9 day trip planned on Sept 2 for my self my 3 children and my DIL and 2 DGC. I need to make outfits for the DGC and shirts for the girls and I and I have no motivation to start!



Granna4679 said:


> Just had to share this link.  My daughter sent it to me thinking some of you that are teachers or those of you with inherited sewing notions might be interested.  Unique ways to re-use some of those things.
> 
> http://unconsumption.tumblr.com/tagged/rulers



Thats fabulous, it makes me want to start combing yard sales in search of old notions!


Clio said:


> I'm a long time mostly lurker here.  I love all your creatations. Unfortunationly, my daughter's all grown up and I only get to make Halloween costumes and baby quilts, now.
> 
> Our Walmart is getting the fabric department back. The racks are up and some of the notions. We're all super excited about it since the only place to get fabric is Joann's and there's not much of a selection.  If we got ours back, there's hope for other stores, too.
> Liz



That is great news about Wal-Mart, I would love for ours to get the fabric back!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

[/QUOTE]
Okay - I attempted to multi-quote from my phone and it's not working, so I'll comment on this fabulous baby set here instead of below!
Being a former Gymboree employee (although I was a play&music manager but thankfully we still got q discount) I completely understand the "set" mentality and the matching siblings obsessions  let me say, Gymboree couldn't hold a candle to this fabulous set and you could easily sell such a set for big big bucks! It is simply gorgeous! 
And your first hand appliqué? Again, I must  at your feet! If I can become half as good a seamstress as you in 7 months, I'll be over the moon!!!

Eeek!  I just got home and saw what a mess I'd made of this post ... SO SORRY!!!!  That will teach me to try to multi-quote from my phone!!!  [/QUOTE]
I currently work at Gymboree Play and Music!!!  Small World!  
Erica


----------



## mommyof2princesses

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



I love this outfit!  Where did you get the logo from?  And the skirt matches really well!


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> These turned out FANTASTIC!!!!  Great job!  Everyone at the store will love them!  I bet you'll get lots of comments!  You'll have to tell us all about it.  You will all have to much fun - I wish I could go too.
> 
> D~


Thank you! I wish you could come too!  I need another woman there. Something tells me DH just isn't going to appreciate the store like the girls and I will. 



RMAMom said:


> Very cute and your DD is adorable!


 Thank you!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love this outfit!  Where did you get the logo from?  And the skirt matches really well!


 Thanks! I felt kind of silly walking around holding my AG box up to all the different fabrics, but I guess feeling silly is a great price to pay in exchange for that (almost) perfect match!  The starts above the logo came from Planet Applique. As for the logo I just used a google image and uploaded it into auto punch. (a software that came with my embroidery machine.)

Thanks again everyone!
Jeana


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> The name of the book is Widow of the South.  Here's the link on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Widow-South-Robert-Hicks/dp/0446500127  It was a good book - if you want - I can send you my copy.  It was given to me and the giver doesn't want it back.  I don't forsee myself ever reading it again - it was a good book - but it didn't reel me in like some do.
> 
> I am very interested to see how the neon zebra pants turn out... maybe you can give out sunglasses as party favors?    They sound like they are going to be super-duper bright.
> 
> Hey - I made my ironing board cover.  I love how it turned out - but I should have made it a hair wider - it covers underneeth, but just barely.  But, most of all, I love the fabric - I chose the accent fabric for my sewing room, because I plan to hang the ironing board on the back of my door -so I wanted it to be cute and all.
> 
> D~



Oooh! I'm always up for a good book to read   If you're sure you don't mind, I'd love it ... and then I could pass it on at the next book swap I go to ... 

Yeah, the pants ... well ... I have a feeling they're going to look a little 80s rockstar   I tried to get Phalen to go with the blue & black zebra ... but he LOVES green, so ...   I definitely have enough yardage that I COULD make his a little "parachute pant-like"   I've been toying with at the very least putting elastic at the ankles   Is that not still in style?  
Sorry, sometimes I just crack myself up ... he SOOOOO doesn't see the humor   Boys

Yay! for a finished project too!!!  I got my two skirts cut out and all of the new fabric washed and it's in the dryer ... I'll cut the pants out tomorrow ... I still haven't brought myself to cut out my SisBoom dress ... but more on that later ... 



JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



LOVE the AG outfit!!!!  So cute!  They're going to get so many compliments!!!!

Okay - I attempted to multi-quote from my phone and it's not working, so I'll comment on this fabulous baby set here instead of below!
Being a former Gymboree employee (although I was a play&music manager but thankfully we still got q discount) I completely understand the "set" mentality and the matching siblings obsessions  let me say, Gymboree couldn't hold a candle to this fabulous set and you could easily sell such a set for big big bucks! It is simply gorgeous! 
And your first hand appliqué? Again, I must  at your feet! If I can become half as good a seamstress as you in 7 months, I'll be over the moon!!!

Eeek!  I just got home and saw what a mess I'd made of this post ... SO SORRY!!!!  That will teach me to try to multi-quote from my phone!!!  [/QUOTE]
I currently work at Gymboree Play and Music!!!  Small World!  
Erica[/QUOTE]

Erica - which site are you at???  It's a great job, isn't it???   I still miss it some days ... 


Okay ... so ... here's my latest question:


I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think it would be "too much" to make myself a dress with the bodice and cap sleeves in black cotton and the skirt in red & white minnie dot???  It'd be one of those "can only wear it in the parks" dresses, wouldn't it?  Or could I pull it off out and about?  I need opinions... I haven't cut or sewn that dress at ALL yet because I can't decide what to make it out of ... I have a piece of nice black cotton and I have a piece of red & white minnie dot ... 
Suggestions?????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> For those of you who remember  the CricutQueen.....
> 
> Just happened to pop into this thread and noticed some of you talking about the Cricut.
> Mommy2mrb suggested some good places for cartridges, but if you go here they have lots of them on sale right now for $19.95-
> 
> I've used this site many tiems and they are legit.
> 
> http://www.cricutmachine.com/specials.php
> 
> They even have the Toy Story Cartridge, Tinkerbell and Friends and Winnie the Pooh on sale at 19.95



Karen, our lovely cricut queen, it is so good to see you post again.  I am starting not to post very much either.  Just busy with summer chores and work.  How are you doing?


----------



## DMGeurts

Okay - I attempted to multi-quote from my phone and it's not working, so I'll comment on this fabulous baby set here instead of below!
Being a former Gymboree employee (although I was a play&music manager but thankfully we still got q discount) I completely understand the "set" mentality and the matching siblings obsessions  let me say, Gymboree couldn't hold a candle to this fabulous set and you could easily sell such a set for big big bucks! It is simply gorgeous! 
And your first hand appliqué? Again, I must  at your feet! If I can become half as good a seamstress as you in 7 months, I'll be over the moon!!!

Eeek!  I just got home and saw what a mess I'd made of this post ... SO SORRY!!!!  That will teach me to try to multi-quote from my phone!!!  [/QUOTE]
I currently work at Gymboree Play and Music!!!  Small World!  
Erica[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much.  



mphalens said:


> Oooh! I'm always up for a good book to read   If you're sure you don't mind, I'd love it ... and then I could pass it on at the next book swap I go to ...
> 
> Okay ... so ... here's my latest question:
> 
> 
> I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be "too much" to make myself a dress with the bodice and cap sleeves in black cotton and the skirt in red & white minnie dot???  It'd be one of those "can only wear it in the parks" dresses, wouldn't it?  Or could I pull it off out and about?  I need opinions... I haven't cut or sewn that dress at ALL yet because I can't decide what to make it out of ... I have a piece of nice black cotton and I have a piece of red & white minnie dot ...
> Suggestions?????



I totally think you should make this dress!  I can just imagine it and it'll be TDF!!!!    Hurry up and make it so I can see it!   

D~


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Marianne,
I work at the Columbus, Ohio Gymboree.  It's camping week in Level 6!   Does that bring back any memories!  My dream is to own my own...
When did you stop working there?  I know they have changed a lot--redoing the levels and membership terms.  I've been trying to find a clown that looks like Gymbo to embroider on shirts for my girls!  
Erica


----------



## cogero

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



This is fabulous I love that skirt. I need to make this for DD she would just be over the moon.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Okay - I attempted to multi-quote from my phone and it's not working, so I'll comment on this fabulous baby set here instead of below!
> Being a former Gymboree employee (although I was a play&music manager but thankfully we still got q discount) I completely understand the "set" mentality and the matching siblings obsessions  let me say, Gymboree couldn't hold a candle to this fabulous set and you could easily sell such a set for big big bucks! It is simply gorgeous!
> And your first hand appliqué? Again, I must  at your feet! If I can become half as good a seamstress as you in 7 months, I'll be over the moon!!!
> 
> Eeek!  I just got home and saw what a mess I'd made of this post ... SO SORRY!!!!  That will teach me to try to multi-quote from my phone!!!


I currently work at Gymboree Play and Music!!!  Small World!  
Erica[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much.  



I totally think you should make this dress!  I can just imagine it and it'll be TDF!!!!    Hurry up and make it so I can see it!   

D~[/QUOTE]

LOL If I can get the rest of the pattern pieces to print I'll try cutting it out in the morning 



2girlsmommy said:


> Marianne,
> I work at the Columbus, Ohio Gymboree.  It's camping week in Level 6!   Does that bring back any memories!  My dream is to own my own...
> When did you stop working there?  I know they have changed a lot--redoing the levels and membership terms.  I've been trying to find a clown that looks like Gymbo to embroider on shirts for my girls!
> Erica



LOVE that one!!!  Camping was so much fun!!!   I stopped working there after DS2 was born, but I still was involved ... I didn't make up my mind about going back/not going back until my maternity leave was over and the changes were all coming down the line about that time ... I'm friends with the owner in Charlotte (she homeschools her kids too), so I still hear a lot 
I have one of the kids Gymbo shirts at home in the closet ... I could scan it for you or take a picture if you could digitize from that?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



That outfit is awesome!!!  AG isn't going to know what to think when you show up   The "fix" is perfect!


----------



## belle41379

Jeana, the AG outfit is darling! 



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so ... here's my latest question:
> 
> 
> I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be "too much" to make myself a dress with the bodice and cap sleeves in black cotton and the skirt in red & white minnie dot???  It'd be one of those "can only wear it in the parks" dresses, wouldn't it?  Or could I pull it off out and about?  I need opinions... I haven't cut or sewn that dress at ALL yet because I can't decide what to make it out of ... I have a piece of nice black cotton and I have a piece of red & white minnie dot ...
> Suggestions?????



That would be cute. if you want a less Minnie look for the "real world" you could do it in all black and add a wide trim to the hem in the dots, or do it the other way around.  Have fun deciding!


----------



## Disney Yooper

ellenbenny said:


> Your route will be taking you right by me.  I live about 20 miles north of the NYS thruway, Northwest of Rochester and about 2 miles south of Lake Ontario.
> 
> I have taken that route through Canada more times than I can count.  Grew up in Rochester but my mother's family was in Michigan so we drove through countless times back then.  Then my first husband was from Michigan, so we drove through some more, and now my youngest DS is living in Michigan and has been there for the past 5 years, so we make the trip once or twice a year still.
> 
> Never been to Glen Arbor though, had to look it up, and that is quite a ways up there and a long way for you to be going for a weekend!!
> 
> Also in states that border Canada (at least in New York and Michigan for sure) you can get an Enhanced driver's license to travel through Canada so we don't need to get a passport if we wouldn't be needing it otherwise.  Just an interesting little fact some people may not know about, lol!



Hey Ellen.  I didn't realize you were still travelling to Michigan for your son.  I'm living in Lansing during the weeks now.  Maybe we can meet the next time you are in Michigan visiting.


----------



## mphalens

Disney Yooper said:


> Hey Ellen.  I didn't realize you were still travelling to Michigan for your son.  I'm living in Lansing during the weeks now.  Maybe we can meet the next time you are in Michigan visiting.




The family I'm going up to visit - some of them live in Lansing!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



I love your "fix" and it looks perfect!!  I've done that more times than I can count and never thought of doing such a thing, great idea!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )


Everything is fabulous!  The Disney Deco jeans are my favorite --they are so awesome!  How I wish I sewed when my son was young.



mphalens said:


> LOVE this!!!!  That Nemo fabric is TDF!  Was it a recent purchase???


I got that Nemo fabric about 1.5 years ago from e-bay (I only paid $4 a yard so was happy with that!).  I have never seen it in the stores but I've only been sewing for less than 2 years.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.


Looks amazing with all the applique work -- I bet you will have the neatest fish extender on the cruise!



Clio said:


> I'm a long time mostly lurker here.  I love all your creatations. Unfortunationly, my daughter's all grown up and I only get to make Halloween costumes and baby quilts, now.
> 
> Our Walmart is getting the fabric department back. The racks are up and some of the notions. We're all super excited about it since the only place to get fabric is Joann's and there's not much of a selection.  If we got ours back, there's hope for other stores, too.
> Liz


That is exciting!!!!  We still have two Walmarts with fabric and one is tons better than the other, but I did ask the lady at my favorite one and she likewise heard fabrics were coming back to some of the other stores.



JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana


Absolutely adorable!  I love the shirt with the extra stars.  Is it hard to embroider on rib knit?  


Sorry I botched this quote so it will appear as not quoted...(I'm making it purple though!)

I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think it would be "too much" to make myself a dress with the bodice and cap sleeves in black cotton and the skirt in red & white minnie dot???  It'd be one of those "can only wear it in the parks" dresses, wouldn't it?  Or could I pull it off out and about?  I need opinions... I haven't cut or sewn that dress at ALL yet because I can't decide what to make it out of ... I have a piece of nice black cotton and I have a piece of red & white minnie dot ... 
Suggestions?????

I think it would look fabulous.  I love anything black and white or black and red so i think the combination will be fabulous.  And I love dots so i would wear it again -- not just at Dis.  I really need to get that pattern for myself.  I'm just so behind on sewing for the kids.  

And ENABLER ALERT:  YCMT has 15% off patterns -- I think the code is Cupcake.

I am working full time this week (which I rarely do) so am behind on sewing.  I did make dd a tote for her music books which I have yet to get a pic of and between before heading to work yesterday and after coming home I made her an embroidered Shih Tzu shirt.  The dogs are going in to school today for a visit so I really wanted to have it done for her to wear.  I had some problems -- like the needle falling out and putting a hole in the shirt so I had to shift the shirt a little to save it so now it doesn't lay quite perfect, and then when I started another color after work I thought I spooled to the proper place and actually didn't so there is some dark thread over cream where it does NOT belong but I could not get it out   And I didn't have time to wash it so I'll just have her wear a tank under the t so she doesn't complain of itching or leftover sticky from the Dritz spray.  I will try to get pics up by the weekend.  I actually have off today since I worked well more than 8 hours the past three days.  Oh, and Friday is PJ day so I want to make the kids some new jammies today in between washing and brushing the pooches for their school debut and running some errands to hopefully get some shirts for a BG and grocery shop.  I am not superwoman so I think it may be a limited grocery store trip!  I have to keep my priorities straight!


----------



## ellenbenny

Disney Yooper said:


> Hey Ellen.  I didn't realize you were still travelling to Michigan for your son.  I'm living in Lansing during the weeks now.  Maybe we can meet the next time you are in Michigan visiting.



HI Vicki,

Will definitely keep that in mind.  Scott graduated from MSU in 2010 with his bachelors degree(s), but then had to complete what they call his internship year (we call it student teaching here).  So he just completed that in May and now has his teaching certification for teaching history and social studies.  Problem is he hasn't found a teaching position yet.  

So for now he just started a job working in the children's home at St. Vincent Catholic Charities as a youth advocate.  He will be moving to a housing cooperative in Lansing in August and continuing to work at the children's home if no teaching positions open up.  He has been applying all over the country.

Anyway, if he stays there we will likely come visit again some time this year, so I will look you up, although we often come over a weekend rather than during the week.  I'm hoping he ends up finding a teaching position which would likely require moving, but who knows!!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> And ENABLER ALERT:  YCMT has 15% off patterns -- I think the code is Cupcake.
> 
> I am working full time this week (which I rarely do) so am behind on sewing.  I did make dd a tote for her music books which I have yet to get a pic of and between before heading to work yesterday and after coming home I made her an embroidered Shih Tzu shirt.  The dogs are going in to school today for a visit so I really wanted to have it done for her to wear.  I had some problems -- like the needle falling out and putting a hole in the shirt so I had to shift the shirt a little to save it so now it doesn't lay quite perfect, and then when I started another color after work I thought I spooled to the proper place and actually didn't so there is some dark thread over cream where it does NOT belong but I could not get it out   And I didn't have time to wash it so I'll just have her wear a tank under the t so she doesn't complain of itching or leftover sticky from the Dritz spray.  I will try to get pics up by the weekend.  I actually have off today since I worked well more than 8 hours the past three days.  Oh, and Friday is PJ day so I want to make the kids some new jammies today in between washing and brushing the pooches for their school debut and running some errands to hopefully get some shirts for a BG and grocery shop.  I am not superwoman so I think it may be a limited grocery store trip!  I have to keep my priorities straight!


THanks so much for the coupon code!    I had my eye on a couple of patterns.  

Sounds like your week is just crazy!  I hope you get some time to sew - but it doesn't sound like it.  Maybe next week will be better?

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



Your fix is awesome! I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't confessed. Fun to see others see things about their projects....just like I do. DH is always saying...it looks fine....but I can see every little thing I know I did different than I had in my head.


mphalens said:


> Yeah, the pants ... well ... I have a feeling they're going to look a little 80s rockstar   I tried to get Phalen to go with the blue & black zebra ... but he LOVES green, so ...   I definitely have enough yardage that I COULD make his a little "parachute pant-like"   I've been toying with at the very least putting elastic at the ankles   Is that not still in style?
> Sorry, sometimes I just crack myself up ... he SOOOOO doesn't see the humor   Boys



Yes....boys and husbands! I hope you post pics of the 80's pants...they sound great!
This quote is confusing...but I LOVE the sis boom pattern....

Okay ... so ... here's my latest question:


I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/QUOTE]



VBAndrea said:


> And ENABLER ALERT:  YCMT has 15% off patterns -- I think the code is Cupcake.



Man I wish I had some $ in paypal right now....I would so shop at YCMT....on the other hand since I have spent more on fabric this month than usual I will have to pass ....How often does YCMT have sales?

I've finished a couple of projects but the kids are slowing me down. I stayed up last night doing the 4th of July appliques. Finished DS tshirt and did applique on fabric for DD dress....I love applique/ embroiderying before its cut out....so much easier. The kids miss their Daddy and have needed extra attention during the day We are going to see him this weekend...so we plan on going to the outlet center near ATL, and then the Aquarium...swim in the hotel pool. I finished the toddler backpack too (I will probably post these soon....but all at the same time when the July 4th dress is done).


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> The name of the book is Widow of the South.  Here's the link on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Widow-South-Robert-Hicks/dp/0446500127  It was a good book - if you want - I can send you my copy.  It was given to me and the giver doesn't want it back.  I don't forsee myself ever reading it again - it was a good book - but it didn't reel me in like some do.
> 
> Hey - I made my ironing board cover.  I love how it turned out - but I should have made it a hair wider - it covers underneeth, but just barely.  But, most of all, I love the fabric - I chose the accent fabric for my sewing room, because I plan to hang the ironing board on the back of my door -so I wanted it to be cute and all.
> 
> D~



You have me interested in the book too.  We stayed in Franklin, TN once in a camping area on our way through Tennessee.  We still talk about that campground...it was beautiful and soooo peaceful!  

I want to see the pics of the ironing board cover.  I really need to make one for myself.  And thats not crazy about it matching the room....I will definitely do that also.  What type of fabric (upholstery, cotton, etc.) did you say you used??  




JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of skirt detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



Jeana - this is adorable.  They are going to love it at the AG store.  Take your business cards  and take orders.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.





Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!










She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## miprender

Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left

Dinner's at Ohana's:
















Our Toy Story Day at HSM:











Breakfast at 1900PF:











See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt






Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:











All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:


----------



## kdzbear

To miprender:
Your outfits for your trip are amazing. I love the Alice in Wonderland fabric! Your family will look fabulous on your trip! Good luck finishing up the last few shirts!


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> You have me interested in the book too.  We stayed in Franklin, TN once in a camping area on our way through Tennessee.  We still talk about that campground...it was beautiful and soooo peaceful!
> 
> I want to see the pics of the ironing board cover.  I really need to make one for myself.  And thats not crazy about it matching the room....I will definitely do that also.  What type of fabric (upholstery, cotton, etc.) did you say you used??



Anita...  Maybe Marianne will pass on the book to you after she's done with it???

I will post pics of my ironing board cover later today.  

All it did was, traced the original foam padding on to the insul-bright.  Then I took apart the original cover and traced around that, I only did about 1.5" extra - and I really should have done 1.5" on the ends and 2.5" on the sides.  I ironed it over .25" then another .5" to make the casing for the elastic.  I used 1/4" elastic - threaded it through.  I used a whole pkg - but then I stretched it tight - so I didn't end up using the whole pkg - but I couldn't tell you how much I actually used.  The fabric I used for the top was just regular quilters cotton...  I probably would have been happier with a heavier weight material - but I couldn't find any that matched - and I really loved how this particular pattern popped in my sewing room.  Do any of the directions make sense?    LOL.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!



Awesome pics!  It looks like you had a fantastic time!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



I totally and completely love everything!  And I super-super love the toy story fabric... do you know where you found it?

The Peter Pan outfits are TDF!!!

D~


----------



## miprender

JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



Love it. DD7 would die for this I think the shirt looks perfect as if you had planned it that way.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!



Looks like you had an awesome time. StarWars weekend and MNSSHP are on my list to do someday before the kids are too old.



DMGeurts said:


> I totally and completely love everything!  And I super-super love the toy story fabric... do you know where you found it?
> 
> The Peter Pan outfits are TDF!!!
> 
> D~



 Thanks. 

Sorry, I can't remember where I got the TS fabric. I think it was Joanne's Fabric.com. I had been stocking up on fabric since last September when I decided I wanted to try sewing that I can't remember where it all came from. Old age is setting in


----------



## love to stitch

miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days leftQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Those outfits are great. I especially like the Nemo sets.


----------



## cogero

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!



SOmeday I will go to Star Wars Weekend. I totally love your pictures.



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



Totally Love all your outfits. I need to get busy sewing. Love what you did for your boys to coordinate. What is that shiny black material.


----------



## Fruto76

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!


Love the Star Wars outfit with her hair from BBB! Great match!  She looks thrilled!!!! Can't wait to see more. 



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:


WOW!!! I love all your outfits. All the fabric is TDF, maybe because I haven't seen most of it before so it's new and fresh  but I am in awe and can't stop admiring it! Your family will be the talk of everywhere you visit!


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Totally Love all your outfits. I need to get busy sewing. Love what you did for your boys to coordinate. What is that shiny black material.



Thanks 

I found the fabric it at our local quilting store and I think it was called fairy frost. When I saw it I thought OMG I can use it for my Mickey heads



Fruto76 said:


> WOW!!! I love all your outfits. All the fabric is TDF, maybe because I haven't seen most of it before so it's new and fresh  but I am in awe and can't stop admiring it! Your family will be the talk of everywhere you visit!



 Thank you.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> THanks so much for the coupon code!    I had my eye on a couple of patterns.
> 
> Sounds like your week is just crazy!  I hope you get some time to sew - but it doesn't sound like it.  Maybe next week will be better?
> 
> D~


OK, and I busted my behind getting the Shih Tzu shirt done and dd got toothpaste ALL over it this morning --4 different spots!!!!  She was crying soooo bad when I made her take it off and put something else on.  I have it in the wash now and told her I would bring it in with the dogs this afternoon and she could quickly change into it.  I was soooo angry with her ~ mainly b/c she still insisted on wearing it with blue toothpaste all over it (the shirt is chartreuse (?SP)).



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!


Love seeing the Star Wars outfit in action!  It looks like you had a fabulous time.




miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



WOW KIM!!!!!  Everything is superb.  You are going to get oodles of compliments.  I can't wait to see your next three sets.  You can do it -- just try for one shirt a day or if you have a day with some free time cranck out three in a day (that seems to be the wasy I do it because I get so excited when I applique!).

I also love your Mickey head swirls on your pillow cases  -- coordinates perfect with the bedspread


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets  )


Oh, I love the jeans and the cute little pirate pocket pants.  The pillowcase dress is so cute.  Thanks for all the boy inspiration.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!:
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.


This is great.  Love how you personalized it for everyone in the family.



mphalens said:


> Oooh!!!  Thanks!!!  And I'm trying to figure out how I DIDN'T see that one before since she did it in conjunction with Dana-made-it!!!!
> 
> What was the name of that book again?  Now you have me all interested in the story
> As far as what to sew, I hear ya!  I have to cut out anything and everything I might want to sew between now and Sunday TONIGHT ... and if I'm lucky first thing tomorrow morning ... after that the dining room (aka cutting/planning room) has to be used for .... DINING   Who DOES such a thing?   We have a surprise bridal shower here on Saturday and have tomorrow & Friday to get ready for it ... but honestly, DINING in the dining room?
> 
> I was back at the fabric store today ... I picked up red cotton (really NICE red cotton) and a cool navy & white star print ... I've got those pants in my head!!!  I also picked up three different zebra prints to make the boys some "rockstar pants" for Savannah's birthday party ... I need to find them tight t-shirts to "jazz" up though ... Finn's will be black, but I don't know what color to get for Phalen (he chose neon yellow & neon green zebra ... Finn chose classic black & white zebra ... I bought neon pink & black zebra to accent with) ...


Those pants sounds like fun.  Can't wait to see them.  I'm wondering who uses their dining room for eating!



JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana


Love this skirt.  You girls will have such a great time at the AG store.  The shirt looks great.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.


Thanks for sharing the pictures.  I think it is so great that your daughter is into Star Wars.  Looks like you girls had a great time.  Can't wait to see more pictures.  



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k516/mi_creations
> [COLOR="blue"]See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt[/COLOR]
> [IMG]http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k516/mi_creations/My%20Creations/th_DSCF0916.jpg


I really love everything you made.  Everyone will look so cute.  Good luck getting everything done.  I'm impressed with what you have made so far.  I'm sure you will have everything done before your trip.


----------



## DMGeurts

I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.






Close up of the fabric... the wall color is a hair greenish looking though - but the color of the ironing board cover is right.  






D~


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I've been on too long already so I'm not going to thumbnail all the pics.  Sorry.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, here's what I've sewn in the past few days ...
> 
> Disney Decoupaged Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Jeans (which are cut-offs that I attached the sw fabric to the bottoms of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillowcase dress (on which I learned french seams, ric-rac and bias tape):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat front "pirate pants" with pockets (made using a free tutorial that is almost as easy as the EasyFits!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Finn totally picked out both of the fabrics for these... cotton pants with flannel pirate pockets )



Love those pants.  I'm going to have to try some of those soon.  Well, once the baby boy has long enough legs for them.    Love the pirate pants too.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!
> 
> I made a pocket for each of us, with our fav character on it.  Jay didn't really want to play along, but liked the Mickey Gator I created for him.  He's a big UF Gator fan, but I wanted it to stay with the theme, so I had to get creative, lol.



Those look like so much fun.



mkwj said:


> Does anyone on here live in Nashville?  I am visiting relatives and looking for fabric stores that carry Disney.  Joanns had next to nothing.





cajunfan said:


> I do! Our Joann's has a few Disney things but not much. I have not been to Hobby Lobby lately, but they have in the past. I actually find the most Disney fabrics at the WalMart on Gallatin Road in Madison. It is an older regular Wally World that still has a fabric section. I don't know of any specialty fabric shops (but I have never gone looking for them). What part of Nashville will you be in? I am right arounf the corner from Opryland Hotel in the Donelson area.
> 
> Lynn





NiniMorris said:


> OK...I am NO help on this one, but just had to say you both brought a smile to my face when I read these two!  I was born in Franklin and lived most of my pre school life in Nashville.  My Grandmother lived just off Gallatin Rd for a while.
> 
> Since my grandmother died we haven't been back much.  We drive through quite a bit on our way to 'somewhere else' but never stop anymore.  (especially since they moved the Quilt Show to Knoxville!)
> 
> Thanks for the smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





cajunfan said:


> Have you tried the Joans right there in Cool Springs? They may have some...I have not been to it in a long time, so not sure. The WalMart I get mine from is actually in the Rivergate area...even farther than Opryland area for you! I sent a text to a coworker that lives in the Franklin area and sews. I will let you know what she says...
> 
> Have fun!



This is what I get for not getting on more often.  I missed all the talk about 'home'.  I was born in Franklin & my mom grew up in Fairview.  Her sister lives in Nolensville.  I'd say your best bet for Disney fabric is the Cool Springs Joanns.  It's a pretty nice store.  At least compared to the one in North Little Rock that I have to go to.



JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



So cute.



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



I love how everyone's shirts match without having to be the same.  I try to do the same thing for out trips.   Alice & Toy Story



DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That's a very nice cover.  I was going to try my hand at making one, but then my sil bought me one for Christmas.


----------



## JMD1979

mphalens said:


> LOVE the AG outfit!!!!  So cute!  They're going to get so many compliments!!!!





cogero said:


> This is fabulous I love that skirt. I need to make this for DD she would just be over the moon.





DisneyTeacher01 said:


> That outfit is awesome!!!  AG isn't going to know what to think when you show up   The "fix" is perfect!





Diz-Mommy said:


> I love your "fix" and it looks perfect!!  I've done that more times than I can count and never thought of doing such a thing, great idea!!





Meshell2002 said:


> Your fix is awesome! I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't confessed. Fun to see others see things about their projects....just like I do. DH is always saying...it looks fine....but I can see every little thing I know I did different than I had in my head.





Granna4679 said:


> Jeana - this is adorable.  They are going to love it at the AG store.  Take your business cards  and take orders.





miprender said:


> Love it. DD7 would die for this I think the shirt looks perfect as if you had planned it that way.





babynala said:


> Love this skirt.  You girls will have such a great time at the AG store.  The shirt looks great.



Thank you all so much! I just finished my oldest DD's outfit and she is in love!  I left the stars off of her shirt because I didn't "mess up" the placement of her logo. Now I kinda wish I did! 







VBAndrea said:


> .
> 
> Absolutely adorable!  I love the shirt with the extra stars.  Is it hard to embroider on rib knit?
> 
> And ENABLER ALERT:  YCMT has 15% off patterns -- I think the code is


 Thank you! I really don't find it too difficult to embroider on the rib knit. Although I have heard of others saying they find it a bit challenging. I am still a newbie though and haven't ventured far in embroidery yet. Oh and thanks for the coupon code! I've been eying a few things over there! 







RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.


 Love all the pics! Looks like you had a great time! I am such a Star Wars geek, but nobody in my family seems to share the love!  I guess a solo trip during SW weekends is in order next year! 



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how sparkly the fabric is on my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:


 I am so in love with everything! You have been busy busy busy! I especially love the Peter Pan sets and Slinky Dog holds a special spot in my heart! 







DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Oh I love this so much! I have been drooling over that line of fabric for a while now! I love it so much! Your room looks like it is coming along fantastically! How exciting for you!

Jeana


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Everything is fabulous!  The Disney Deco jeans are my favorite --they are so awesome!  How I wish I sewed when my son was young.
> 
> Sorry I botched this quote so it will appear as not quoted...(I'm making it purple though!)
> 
> I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be "too much" to make myself a dress with the bodice and cap sleeves in black cotton and the skirt in red & white minnie dot???  It'd be one of those "can only wear it in the parks" dresses, wouldn't it?  Or could I pull it off out and about?  I need opinions... I haven't cut or sewn that dress at ALL yet because I can't decide what to make it out of ... I have a piece of nice black cotton and I have a piece of red & white minnie dot ...
> Suggestions?????
> 
> I think it would look fabulous.  I love anything black and white or black and red so i think the combination will be fabulous.  And I love dots so i would wear it again -- not just at Dis.  I really need to get that pattern for myself.  I'm just so behind on sewing for the kids.
> 
> And ENABLER ALERT:  YCMT has 15% off patterns -- I think the code is Cupcake.



Thanks for the love for the boys pants   I really have fun making the decoupage ones and the pirate pants were super easy too!

I am forcing myself to sew things for ME ... I keep making stuff for my boys but I have a stack of stuff I'm supposed to sew for me too ... 

And Thanks for the coupon code!!!




Meshell2002 said:


> Yes....boys and husbands! I hope you post pics of the 80's pants...they sound great!
> This quote is confusing...but I LOVE the sis boom pattern....
> 
> Okay ... so ... here's my latest question:
> 
> 
> I have the Meghan peasant pattern from Sis Boom



I will definitely post pictures of the rockstar pants ... Still have to draft the pattern for those for DS1 though  And I can't quite get it right ... 

I have a question about the Meghan peasant ... I'll post it at the end of all this ... 
[/QUOTE]



Granna4679 said:


> You have me interested in the book too.  We stayed in Franklin, TN once in a camping area on our way through Tennessee.  We still talk about that campground...it was beautiful and soooo peaceful!


If you want to message me your address I'll pass the book on after I get it and read it 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!



OMG!  My boys would go nuts to get to do Star Wars Weekends ... and my younger one  Ahsoka!!!



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Mickey heads for Ohana with the green necklace ... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!

The Toy Story fabric - I have that same fabric and I bought mine at Walmart... 

Where did you find the Nemo fabric?  LOVE it!!!!

All of your outfits, etc. look fantastic!!!!  Can't wait to see the rest!



DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.



Now THAT is a fun ironing board!!!!  Looks great!


I swear I had more to quote ...   Oh well!!!!

Here's my question about the Meghan peasant dress:

How do the sizes run???  Because if I measure my hips, I don't even fit in the 3x size ... I wear a size 6 to a size 8 depending on where I'm shopping ... ON I'm a 6 ... Target I'm usually a 6 ... I wear a 34-36B bra... But I measured my hips and got a 42" ????

I don't want to cut and sew this dress and THEN find out it won't fit ... 
So ... how do SisBoom patterns run?  What size should I make???  I printed the size S ...


----------



## T-rox

miprender- where did u get that alice in wonderland fabric?


----------



## NiniMorris

QUESTION!!


To all my embroidery friends...I am looking for some basic software that will allow me to use different monogram fonts. NO plans to digitize anything myself, just for adding words to appliques and doing monograms. Suggestions?

Nini


----------



## belle41379

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That outfit looks awesome!  Glad she had such a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of these!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Mickey heads as the "O" in Ohana's.  Too cute!
> 
> I have some of that Nemo fabric too.  It is also left over from making that bedding several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric... the wall color is a hair greenish looking though - but the color of the ironing board cover is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic, D!   How exciting for you!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet met Ashley Eckstein - the voice of Ahsoka Tano from the Clone Wars cartoons - Juliet's favorite character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited to have Ahsoka as her Padawan teacher during Jedi Training  & she got to fight Ventress!
> I will post more pics later. I still haven't taken them off the camera.These are just off my phone. We haven't looked at the PhotoPass ones yet either.
> Thanks for looking!



I bet Juliet was in Heaven!!  Looks like she enjoyed her alone time with mommy too.  That was special of you to take her.



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



Everything is just tooooo cute!  Love how they all coordinate!



DMGeurts said:


> Anita...  Maybe Marianne will pass on the book to you after she's done with it???
> 
> I will post pics of my ironing board cover later today.
> 
> All it did was, traced the original foam padding on to the insul-bright.  Then I took apart the original cover and traced around that, I only did about 1.5" extra - and I really should have done 1.5" on the ends and 2.5" on the sides.  I ironed it over .25" then another .5" to make the casing for the elastic.  I used 1/4" elastic - threaded it through.  I used a whole pkg - but then I stretched it tight - so I didn't end up using the whole pkg - but I couldn't tell you how much I actually used.  The fabric I used for the top was just regular quilters cotton...  I probably would have been happier with a heavier weight material - but I couldn't find any that matched - and I really loved how this particular pattern popped in my sewing room.  Do any of the directions make sense?    LOL.
> 
> D~



That would be awesome if Marianne would do that!



DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric... the wall color is a hair greenish looking though - but the color of the ironing board cover is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks for posting the pics of the ironing board and instructions too.  You are the best!!  I am definitely going to do this when I get a chance.  I need a new one so bad and yours looks fantastic.

Marianne - lost your quote....that would be great if you would pass the book on...I will message you my address!!  Thanks...and no hurry...take your time.  I have plenty to keep me busy for now


----------



## SallyfromDE

mphalens said:


> I don't want to cut and sew this dress and THEN find out it won't fit ...
> So ... how do SisBoom patterns run?  What size should I make???  I printed the size S ...



I've made this for Kirsta. She could wear a ladies small tshirt or even a medium and I had to cut her an XL. I made myself one of the tunics, and thought that ran small also.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

miprender said:


> Dinner's at Ohana's:[/COLOR]



All of it is fabulous!  Where did you find the slinky dog and the Hula Minnie designs?   Those are great!

So much other cute stuff listed!  Sorry for the drive-by post but way too much other stuff to quote!


----------



## Meshell2002

NiniMorris said:


> QUESTION!!
> 
> 
> To all my embroidery friends...I am looking for some basic software that will allow me to use different monogram fonts. NO plans to digitize anything myself, just for adding words to appliques and doing monograms. Suggestions?
> 
> Nini



I use Monogram Wizard Plus.....it does not merge any files though....I usually save my files onto my amazing box rewrite card...then place them together on my machine screen (I have a 10 yr old artista....but the MWP is a current program)....

I would love to know what others use for merging files onto one design and a basic digitizer would be soooooo fun  been looking at amazing designs digitize n stitch (since it would be compatible with my magic box....I love my bernina....but I hate the files are so hard to convert to and I'm not dropping the $$ on bernina's software)


The SWW pics are great!!!!! I hope we can go sometime during SWW....we are going in Nov this year though


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> OK, and I busted my behind getting the Shih Tzu shirt done and dd got toothpaste ALL over it this morning --4 different spots!!!!  She was crying soooo bad when I made her take it off and put something else on.  I have it in the wash now and told her I would bring it in with the dogs this afternoon and she could quickly change into it.  I was soooo angry with her ~ mainly b/c she still insisted on wearing it with blue toothpaste all over it (the shirt is chartreuse (?SP)).



We have had too many mornings like that in the past that I make DD take her shirt off if she brushes her teeth after she gets dressed.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is superb.  You are going to get oodles of compliments.  I can't wait to see your next three sets.  You can do it -- just try for one shirt a day or if you have a day with some free time cranck out three in a day (that seems to be the wasy I do it because I get so excited when I applique!).
> 
> I also love your Mickey head swirls on your pillow cases  -- coordinates perfect with the bedspread



 Thanks. I am hoping by next week to wrap everything up.




babynala said:


> I really love everything you made.  Everyone will look so cute.  Good luck getting everything done.  I'm impressed with what you have made so far.  I'm sure you will have everything done before your trip.



Thanks



DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> Close up of the fabric... the wall color is a hair greenish looking though - but the color of the ironing board cover is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 I love all the colors and nice countertops. I bet you can't wait to finish the room. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I love how everyone's shirts match without having to be the same.  I try to do the same thing for out trips.   Alice & Toy Story



 Thanks I have an obsession with being matchy at Disney



JMD1979 said:


> I am so in love with everything! You have been busy busy busy! I especially love the Peter Pan sets and Slinky Dog holds a special spot in my heart!
> Jeana


 Thanks



mphalens said:


> Mickey heads for Ohana with the green necklace ... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!
> The Toy Story fabric - I have that same fabric and I bought mine at Walmart...
> Where did you find the Nemo fabric?  LOVE it!!!!
> All of your outfits, etc. look fantastic!!!!  Can't wait to see the rest!



I think I got the Nemo fabric.... believe or not at Just Fabrics, but like I mentioned to D I bought alot of fabric so long ago I can't remember where I got them all.



T-rox said:


> miprender- where did u get that alice in wonderland fabric?



This&ThatFromJapan on Etsy. She is a wonderful seller to deal with and she ships it from Japan. She has alot of beautiful fabric so beware when looking I wanting to buy everything.




belle41379 said:


> [
> Love all of these!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Mickey heads as the "O" in Ohana's.  Too cute!
> 
> I have some of that Nemo fabric too.  It is also left over from making that bedding several years ago.



Thanks The Ohana wording is from HeatherSue



WyomingMomof6 said:


> All of it is fabulous!  Where did you find the slinky dog and the Hula Minnie designs?   Those are great!



Slinky dog was from Bows&Clothes http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-1207/Slinky-dog/Detail.bok

and HulaMinnie was from SweetPeasPlace http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/minnie-mouse-aloha-hawaiian-applique-embroidery-design-p-626.html



love to stitch said:


> Those outfits are great. I especially like the Nemo sets.


Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been a lurked lately, sewing like crazy for our cruise.  I'll post pics of the clothes later, but wanted to share my Fish Extender.   The FE (as it's referred to on the DIS cruise forum) is to collect presents from other DISers on your DCL cruise, sort of a secret Santa thing.  The ship has a fish outside of each cabin that CM's use to leave messages for the guests in each cabin...the FE is a series of pockets that allow for gifts to be left in, "extending" the fish.  If this is confusing, hop on over to the cruise forum, I was clueless!



It's been awhile since I've seen a fish extender.  Great job and thanks for sharing. 



billwendy said:


> I Love Niagara falls!!! its so pretty!!!!! I'll be in Big Fork for 2 weeks for a camp that we go to called Camp Promise - its for kids/adults with special needs- I go from philly with a group from my church, Its so much FUN!!!



Whoa.  I didn't realize you went so far to go to Camp Promise. Hope the weather and experiences are amazing.



Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys....not a sewing question, but I hope you'll be able to help
> 
> I'm going to Florida in September and I would like to pick up my daughter an AG doll, could anyone tell me where I could buy one?
> 
> thank you



Welcome.  My heritage is Welsh and I visited Wales a long time ago.

I have two American Girl catalogs I would gladly send you if you PM me your address.  



snubie said:


> We are going to the Great Escape Lodge to play in the indoor water park.  Do you have any recommendations for a family friendly dinner place?  We will be there Tuesday - Wednesday next week.



The Great Escape Lodge looks amazing.  We live too close to Lake George to ever justify staying overnight.  Sorry, I can't say that I have any restaurant recommendations.  When my sons were younger we'd just go to Great Escape for the day and then go home.  



cogero said:


> Gosh I haven't been to the Great Escape in at Least 20 years. I remember when it was Story Town, I think it was called.
> 
> Let me know how the waterpark is we are debating a quick trip somewhere this summer before Disney. I have such fond memories of Lake George growing up



Story Town, wow, that was some time back.  You've probably been to Lake George more than I have.



JMD1979 said:


> Well I finally finished one of the AG outfits. It's pretty simple, but we like it.
> 
> Our photo session was cut short due to a few rain drops. Here are a some pictures....
> 
> A full body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt detail. I must confess the stars were not planned. When I first embroidered the logo on the shirt it was about 2:30 in the morning. LOL! I had one of those moments where I was laying in bed and couldn't stop thinking about what I wanted to create, so I had to get up and start. Whatever possessed me to put the logo so far down on the shirt I will never know!  I do like my "fix" though!



I love your model and the outfit she's wearing.  Nicely done.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't been on in a while. Don't even know where to begin to catch up. Juliet & I had a great time at Star Wars Weekends!  Here are just a couple pictures.



I always think it's cool to see a photo AT Disney World that we saw PRE-Disney World.   Looks like she had a great time in her amazing outfit.



miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



Great outfits.  You were busy for a very long time.

Seeing the hula Minnie makes me wonder who's going to be the first disboutiquer to announce they're making customs for their trip to Aulani, Disney's soon-to-be opened Hawaiian resort.  

Anyone??? 



VBAndrea said:


> OK, and I busted my behind getting the Shih Tzu shirt done and dd got toothpaste ALL over it this morning --4 different spots!!!!  She was crying soooo bad when I made her take it off and put something else on.  I have it in the wash now and told her I would bring it in with the dogs this afternoon and she could quickly change into it.  I was soooo angry with her ~ mainly b/c she still insisted on wearing it with blue toothpaste all over it (the shirt is chartreuse (?SP)).



I usually read through this thread thinking how much I miss having my sons at home, and then occasionally I think, maybe it's not all bad that they've grown and moved out. 



DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I like your countertop.  I had originally envisoned one in my sewing quadrant.  And great job on the sewing board cover.


----------



## JMD1979

aboveH20 said:


> I love your model and the outfit she's wearing.  Nicely done.


Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations! 

Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time! 

Full Body shot





Top Detail. Don't mind that sassy girl!  She gets it from her dad!





Skirt Detail





And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls! 





Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand! 

Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> Top Detail. Don't mind that sassy girl!  She gets it from her dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand!
> 
> Jeana



Totally love the "sassy girl" pose!  And the pic of the two of them together... completely priceless - It totally captures all the best of being sisters.  You should have that one blown up and framed.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.








Dorine -- I adore your ironing board cover!  Your room looks like it is coming along nicely.

And love the two "American Girls" hugging photo!

It's late and now the kids want me to make them new pj's since they are having a pajama party at school tomorrow.  They claim they don't have enough summer pajamas, and in reality they are correct, though they have tons for winter.


----------



## Mom of DisKids

Just wanted to pop in and tell you all how inspired I am seeing your designs and sewing expertise!!! I am just wading into the sewing waters, and I love seeing all of the finished products you have posted


----------



## mphalens

JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time!
> 
> Full Body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Detail. Don't mind that sassy girl!  She gets it from her dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand!
> 
> Jeana



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Sassy Girl pose!!!  And I agree with Dorine!  That sister picture should be blown up and framed!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.



LOVE the shirt and coordinating doggie scarves!!!!  


Y'all, I'm ready to  I bought this great black with white polka dots material at Joann's a couple of weeks ago when it was 50% off ... So I paid $10 for the 2 yards ... I made myself a circle skirt using the directions in the "One Piece Wearables" book I bought (and showed a picture of on here) ... Because of the polka dots I was SUPER careful to match up the dots on the center rear seam ... I had to learn how to sew in an invisible zipper (my FIRST zipper EVER!!!!), I had to make a ribbon waistband ... and the skirt was made to MY measurements ... 
I just finished sewing the waistband and tried it on before I hemmed it ... it's too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I mean, don't get me wrong, when I saw how big the waist was, I was feeling pretty depressed (especially after taking my measurements to figure out what size I am in the Meghan Peasant dress from Sis Boom) about my size ... but taking out all these stitches and even after I do that, I don't know that I can fix it ...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorine -- I adore your ironing board cover!  Your room looks like it is coming along nicely.
> 
> And love the two "American Girls" hugging photo!
> 
> It's late and now the kids want me to make them new pj's since they are having a pajama party at school tomorrow.  They claim they don't have enough summer pajamas, and in reality they are correct, though they have tons for winter.



That shirt is awesome!  I totally love it (OK, I totally love everything you do...).    And the dogs look like they love it too!  So cute!



Mom of DisKids said:


> Just wanted to pop in and tell you all how inspired I am seeing your designs and sewing expertise!!! I am just wading into the sewing waters, and I love seeing all of the finished products you have posted



Welcome!!!  I sure hope you give it a try!  It's so much fun and so rewarding to see yourself create something out of a piece of fabric.  



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm ready to  I bought this great black with white polka dots material at Joann's a couple of weeks ago when it was 50% off ... So I paid $10 for the 2 yards ... I made myself a circle skirt using the directions in the "One Piece Wearables" book I bought (and showed a picture of on here) ... Because of the polka dots I was SUPER careful to match up the dots on the center rear seam ... I had to learn how to sew in an invisible zipper (my FIRST zipper EVER!!!!), I had to make a ribbon waistband ... and the skirt was made to MY measurements ...
> I just finished sewing the waistband and tried it on before I hemmed it ... it's too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I mean, don't get me wrong, when I saw how big the waist was, I was feeling pretty depressed (especially after taking my measurements to figure out what size I am in the Meghan Peasant dress from Sis Boom) about my size ... but taking out all these stitches and even after I do that, I don't know that I can fix it ...



I totally feel your pain...  I had to remake my skirt for Brian and Myrthe's wedding 3 times.    The first time, I had to take 20+ inches off the width (don't ask - I have no idea what I did wrong - LOL), then I sewed it all up - got it all nice and pretty - it was still too big!  I had to rip it apart again and take off another 10"...  so I put it back together - it was still too big, but wearable.  So I had an extra large piece of cake for dessert that night.  

Do you have any pictures of the skirt?  I've never done a hidden zipper, can you take it in on the side seams?  Or is it big enough that you can just cut off the side seams and resew it together?    I am not sure what your waistband looks like - so I don't know if that will work.

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I totally feel your pain...  I had to remake my skirt for Brian and Myrthe's wedding 3 times.    The first time, I had to take 20+ inches off the width (don't ask - I have no idea what I did wrong - LOL), then I sewed it all up - got it all nice and pretty - it was still too big!  I had to rip it apart again and take off another 10"...  so I put it back together - it was still too big, but wearable.  So I had an extra large piece of cake for dessert that night.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the skirt?  I've never done a hidden zipper, can you take it in on the side seams?  Or is it big enough that you can just cut off the side seams and resew it together?    I am not sure what your waistband looks like - so I don't know if that will work.
> 
> D~



There's only ONE seam ... center back.  And since it's a circle, if I take it in, it's no longer a circle ...   It hasn't even been hemmed and it's SHORTER than it's supposed to be ... and the waist is huge ... I have NO idea what went wrong ... my mom just got home and I had her look at it and she thinks the pattern is wrong ... because she was there when I did the math to figure out how big to cut the inner circle ... 

Maybe I could take it in on the sides ... it'd still be pretty full ... hmm ... okay! off to go see what can be done!


----------



## Disney Yooper

mphalens said:


> The family I'm going up to visit - some of them live in Lansing!



That's cool.  Such a small world really.


----------



## Disney Yooper

ellenbenny said:


> HI Vicki,
> 
> Will definitely keep that in mind.  Scott graduated from MSU in 2010 with his bachelors degree(s), but then had to complete what they call his internship year (we call it student teaching here).  So he just completed that in May and now has his teaching certification for teaching history and social studies.  Problem is he hasn't found a teaching position yet.
> 
> So for now he just started a job working in the children's home at St. Vincent Catholic Charities as a youth advocate.  He will be moving to a housing cooperative in Lansing in August and continuing to work at the children's home if no teaching positions open up.  He has been applying all over the country.
> 
> Anyway, if he stays there we will likely come visit again some time this year, so I will look you up, although we often come over a weekend rather than during the week.  I'm hoping he ends up finding a teaching position which would likely require moving, but who knows!!



I'll keep him in my prayers that he finds a job.  So many people in the same situation right now.  I only go home every other week-end usually so I'm here lots of week-ends.  And I know when you come that you'll want to spend time with him.  I'd love to just swing by and meet you after all these years.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorine -- I adore your ironing board cover!  Your room looks like it is coming along nicely.
> 
> And love the two "American Girls" hugging photo!
> 
> It's late and now the kids want me to make them new pj's since they are having a pajama party at school tomorrow.  They claim they don't have enough summer pajamas, and in reality they are correct, though they have tons for winter.



cute


----------



## MaeB

As always, thank you all for inspiring me to get started in sewing!  Here's my latest completed project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




A friend asked me to make a bag for her and she gave me total creative license in terms of fabrics. Her only guidelines were: pink, flowers, burgundy.  My fabric store is the pits and I can never find 2 fabrics that go together but I think I did ok.  I got the main fabric for a steal but it was horrible to work with!  I swear it would start fraying if I looked at it funny.  There are a few things I would do differently if I were to start over, but I am happy with how it turned out!

So now  my next dilemma which I need ideas for:  That same friend is having a western themed birthday party on June 25th.  She wants us to come in western theme clothes and I thought I would make a t-shirt of some kind. Today I bought a white t-shirt and some glitter Tulip spray paint with the thought of making a quick stencil and spraying a silhouette of some kind.  At first I was going to do a sheriff's badge, then a horse, then a cactus, then the state of Texas, then a horseshoe.  Any ideas??


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Do you have any pictures of the skirt?  I've never done a hidden zipper, can you take it in on the side seams?  Or is it big enough that you can just cut off the side seams and resew it together?    I am not sure what your waistband looks like - so I don't know if that will work.
> 
> D~



Okay ... quoting you again!  I put it on and talked it through with my Mom ... taking it in on the side seams (although there weren't any  ) would 1) make it smaller in the waist 2) get rid of some of the bulk (because apparently LARGE polka dots are NOT my friend in terms of making me look smaller  )

So ... I did ... I ended up taking it in about 2 inches on either side ... and I'm done for the night, but it fits in the waist and looks much better   So, a big  and  for the idea and help!


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> Totally love the "sassy girl" pose!  And the pic of the two of them together... completely priceless - It totally captures all the best of being sisters.  You should have that one blown up and framed.
> 
> D~


Thank you so much! The last picture is defiantly getting blown up and framed! I took 80 some photos of them today, and though there was some great shots this one was by far my fav. 



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And love the two "American Girls" hugging photo!
> 
> It's late and now the kids want me to make them new pj's since they are having a pajama party at school tomorrow.  They claim they don't have enough summer pajamas, and in reality they are correct, though they have tons for winter.


 Thank you!   I absolutely adore Shih Tzu shirt! It could not match your sweet pups more perfectly! And the scarves are a great touch!



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Sassy Girl pose!!!  And I agree with Dorine!  That sister picture should be blown up and framed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all, I'm ready to  I bought this great black with white polka dots material at Joann's a couple of weeks ago when it was 50% off ... So I paid $10 for the 2 yards ... I made myself a circle skirt using the directions in the "One Piece Wearables" book I bought (and showed a picture of on here) ... Because of the polka dots I was SUPER careful to match up the dots on the center rear seam ... I had to learn how to sew in an invisible zipper (my FIRST zipper EVER!!!!), I had to make a ribbon waistband ... and the skirt was made to MY measurements ...
> I just finished sewing the waistband and tried it on before I hemmed it ... it's too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I mean, don't get me wrong, when I saw how big the waist was, I was feeling pretty depressed (especially after taking my measurements to figure out what size I am in the Meghan Peasant dress from Sis Boom) about my size ... but taking out all these stitches and even after I do that, I don't know that I can fix it ...


 Thank you!  What a bummer about your skirt! I hate when I do that with DD's clothes. I haven't ventured into sewing for myself, but I imagine I would be devastated! Wish I had some suggestions.... Hope you figure it out! 



MaeB said:


> As always, thank you all for inspiring me to get started in sewing!  Here's my latest completed project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend asked me to make a bag for her and she gave me total creative license in terms of fabrics. Her only guidelines were: pink, flowers, burgundy.  My fabric store is the pits and I can never find 2 fabrics that go together but I think I did ok.  I got the main fabric for a steal but it was horrible to work with!  I swear it would start fraying if I looked at it funny.  There are a few things I would do differently if I were to start over, but I am happy with how it turned out!
> 
> So now  my next dilemma which I need ideas for:  That same friend is having a western themed birthday party on June 25th.  She wants us to come in western theme clothes and I thought I would make a t-shirt of some kind. Today I bought a white t-shirt and some glitter Tulip spray paint with the thought of making a quick stencil and spraying a silhouette of some kind.  At first I was going to do a sheriff's badge, then a horse, then a cactus, then the state of Texas, then a horseshoe.  Any ideas??


That bag is awesome! I am sure your freind will be very pleased! How about a pair of Cowgirl boots on your shirt?


Jeana


----------



## mkwj

NiniMorris said:


> QUESTION!!
> 
> 
> To all my embroidery friends...I am looking for some basic software that will allow me to use different monogram fonts. NO plans to digitize anything myself, just for adding words to appliques and doing monograms. Suggestions?
> 
> Nini



I use embird, but there is also sew what pro. Those are probably the cheapest.


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> I use embird, but there is also sew what pro. Those are probably the cheapest.



Thanks...and I know, I know...I didn't go back and quote the others.

It seems to be running about half for Embird and half for Sew What Pro.  (Including all the million times and places I asked yesterday! LOL)

I am loosing business because I can't merge designs.  Very Simply Put.

I've already bought some different fonts, but it is a PAIN to try and do them directly on the machine!  I can usually get to the last letter before one is 'off' just a bit, but enough to make it not work.   

After my 'job interview' this morning I will completely revisit the whole idea.  I am thinking about becoming a Disney Specialist Travel Agent.  In August, I will basically no longet have a job.  Both my youngest will be back in public school and my GD will be in full day pre-K.  A 'regular' office job won't work due to the 4 days a week of therapies and doctor visits for my youngest, so I have to decide which of my two favorite things will become my new life...sewing or Disney!


If it is to be sewing, then the new software will become mine in a few days...if it is to be Disney, then I get a new computer instead...LOL!


Thanks for all your help and ideas...and if you have anymore let me know!



Nini


----------



## cogero

Nini

I have SEU and have used it to add names to designs with no problem. I need to actually stitch out the test one I did but the computer work was really easy.


----------



## Darragh

cogero said:


> Nini
> 
> I have SEU and have used it to add names to designs with no problem. I need to actually stitch out the test one I did but the computer work was really easy.




What is SEU?


----------



## cogero

Stitch Era Universal


----------



## love to stitch

JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand!
> 
> Jeana



The outfits and your daughters are adorable. My granddaughter was looking with me and has added a skirt and shirt with stars to my "to do" list.



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.



Such a cute picture. I can see why she was upset about not wearing her shirt, it's adorable.



MaeB said:


> A friend asked me to make a bag for her and she gave me total creative license in terms of fabrics. Her only guidelines were: pink, flowers, burgundy.  My fabric store is the pits and I can never find 2 fabrics that go together but I think I did ok.  I got the main fabric for a steal but it was horrible to work with!  I swear it would start fraying if I looked at it funny.  There are a few things I would do differently if I were to start over, but I am happy with how it turned out!



The bag is great and the fabrics look great together.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.



I  the shirt.  I can see why you daughter was so upset about not being able to wear it.  And cute doggies.



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time!
> 
> Full Body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Great job, but I also like the one with the stars. 



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm ready to  I bought this great black with white polka dots material at Joann's a couple of weeks ago when it was 50% off ... So I paid $10 for the 2 yards ... I made myself a circle skirt using the directions in the "One Piece Wearables" book I bought (and showed a picture of on here) ... Because of the polka dots I was SUPER careful to match up the dots on the center rear seam ... I had to learn how to sew in an invisible zipper (my FIRST zipper EVER!!!!), I had to make a ribbon waistband ... and the skirt was made to MY measurements ...
> I just finished sewing the waistband and tried it on before I hemmed it ... it's too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I mean, don't get me wrong, when I saw how big the waist was, I was feeling pretty depressed (especially after taking my measurements to figure out what size I am in the Meghan Peasant dress from Sis Boom) about my size ... but taking out all these stitches and even after I do that, I don't know that I can fix it ...



I *HATE* that about sewing, especially when you don't know what went wrong.



DMGeurts said:


> I totally feel your pain...  I had to remake my skirt for Brian and Myrthe's wedding 3 times.    The first time, I had to take 20+ inches off the width (don't ask - I have no idea what I did wrong - LOL), then I sewed it all up - got it all nice and pretty - it was still too big!  I had to rip it apart again and take off another 10"...  so I put it back together - *it was still too big, but wearable.  So I had an extra large piece of cake for dessert that night.  *
> 
> 
> D~



Love that you found the silver lining!


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...and I know, I know...I didn't go back and quote the others.
> 
> It seems to be running about half for Embird and half for Sew What Pro.  (Including all the million times and places I asked yesterday! LOL)
> 
> I am loosing business because I can't merge designs.  Very Simply Put.
> 
> I've already bought some different fonts, but it is a PAIN to try and do them directly on the machine!  I can usually get to the last letter before one is 'off' just a bit, but enough to make it not work.
> 
> After my 'job interview' this morning I will completely revisit the whole idea.  I am thinking about becoming a Disney Specialist Travel Agent.  In August, I will basically no longet have a job.  Both my youngest will be back in public school and my GD will be in full day pre-K.  A 'regular' office job won't work due to the 4 days a week of therapies and doctor visits for my youngest, so I have to decide which of my two favorite things will become my new life...sewing or Disney!
> 
> 
> If it is to be sewing, then the new software will become mine in a few days...if it is to be Disney, then I get a new computer instead...LOL!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help and ideas...and if you have anymore let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - I know (of course, I'm sure with all the Disney we have here, many of us do!) another Mom that is a Disney Specialist Travel Agent and she just LOVES it!  My mom has a friend that was one for years and years too ... Good luck whichever way it works out!  Your sewing creations are just fabulous so I'm sure you'd be successful either way 



aboveH20 said:


> I  the shirt.  I can see why you daughter was so upset about not being able to wear it.  And cute doggies.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, but I also like the one with the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> I *HATE* that about sewing, especially when you don't know what went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that you found the silver lining!



It definitely made me scared to cut out the SisBoom pattern ... that is now on hold until I can get my mom to go through the measurements with me one by one ...


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Anita, Thanks for the help.

Also, can you guys help me out with finding some embroidery designs?  A mom wants me to make two shirts for her daughter for relay for life so I need some cancer type sayings/designs to stitch out on 2 shirts for her little girl.  Can you guys point me out to some good ones?
thanks so much!


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...and I know, I know...I didn't go back and quote the others.
> 
> It seems to be running about half for Embird and half for Sew What Pro.  (Including all the million times and places I asked yesterday! LOL)
> 
> I am loosing business because I can't merge designs.  Very Simply Put.
> 
> I've already bought some different fonts, but it is a PAIN to try and do them directly on the machine!  I can usually get to the last letter before one is 'off' just a bit, but enough to make it not work.
> 
> After my 'job interview' this morning I will completely revisit the whole idea.  I am thinking about becoming a Disney Specialist Travel Agent.  In August, I will basically no longet have a job.  Both my youngest will be back in public school and my GD will be in full day pre-K.  A 'regular' office job won't work due to the 4 days a week of therapies and doctor visits for my youngest, so I have to decide which of my two favorite things will become my new life...sewing or Disney!
> 
> 
> If it is to be sewing, then the new software will become mine in a few days...if it is to be Disney, then I get a new computer instead...LOL!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help and ideas...and if you have anymore let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - just download the free version of Stitch Era Universal - I do names that way all the time  its super easy AND you can use any font that is already on your computer (or download more free ones including the disney font) so you dont have to purchase other fonts. Give it a try!!!! you have nothing to lose!!

So Billy booked Zoey's flight out to camp, all went smooth. Then he went to book her way home and the lady said there was already 1 dog on the flight!!!! So now Zoey has to fly home a day early with my nephew Matt!! WHAT!!!! I was not happy when he told me this!! Im so afraid Matt will forget about her ( I Love him, but he is super forgetful 17 year old). Is it true only 1 in cabin animal per flight???


----------



## ellenbenny

Disney Yooper said:


> I'll keep him in my prayers that he finds a job.  So many people in the same situation right now.  I only go home every other week-end usually so I'm here lots of week-ends.  And I know when you come that you'll want to spend time with him.  I'd love to just swing by and meet you after all these years.



Thanks, will definitely look you up then if you are there on some weekends.  Would love to meet you as well!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

miprender said:


> Yeah I am finally seeing the end but still have about 15 more shirts to finish and only 34 days left
> 
> Dinner's at Ohana's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Toy Story Day at HSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Day at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a little faith and some pixie dust:



I love all your matchy outfits!  I love to make my whole family match and and glad they all still go along with it!  I love the peter pan fabric.  I almost bought that fabric last year but went with snow white...might need to do peter pan this time!



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time!
> 
> Full Body shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand! :
> 
> Jeana


I love that pic of your girls too!  So sweet!  That sassy looks is a keeper!  Good for blackmail when she gets older!



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's late and now the kids want me to make them new pj's since they are having a pajama party at school tomorrow.  They claim they don't have enough summer pajamas, and in reality they are correct, though they have tons for winter.



That shih tzu shirt is so cute!  And so are the models!  My dd is the same with asking for outfits.  Yesterday, after telling me how great a sewer I am, she asked for a pizza party dress with pizzas on it...at least i have till August for that one!



MaeB said:


> As always, thank you all for inspiring me to get started in sewing!  Here's my latest completed project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??



What a great bag!  I love it!  I love bags....


----------



## jas0202

cogero said:


> Nini
> 
> I have SEU and have used it to add names to designs with no problem. I need to actually stitch out the test one I did but the computer work was really easy.





billwendy said:


> Nini - just download the free version of Stitch Era Universal - I do names that way all the time  its super easy AND you can use any font that is already on your computer (or download more free ones including the disney font) so you dont have to purchase other fonts. Give it a try!!!! you have nothing to lose!!



Same story from me, Nini.  I use SEU quite often to add names, dates, etc. to designs.  I have also figured out how do to some simple digitizing. Go for it.  Free is good.  

ETA...you've helped me in the past on several things, so in the meantime, if you need me to add anything to a design for you, I'd be glad to help you out and return the favor.


----------



## NiniMorris

I've just spent the last hour and a half trying to do a simple word in SEU.  CAN NOT GET IT TO SAVE...then, I remembered back a few months ago I had saved a document from tips that were offered here on how to do the simple things.

Evidently I saved it in la la land because it is not on my computer!  Does anyone know the tips I am referring to?  If so, please tell me that someone else saved it (in a way that you can actually find...) 

If you could pm me the info or email it to quilts by nini (AT) gmail (dot) com I would appreciate it greatly.  I am always for the free or cheap way of doing things...but I have had the free version of SEU for over a year and STILL cannot figure out how to use it.

Which of course brings up the problem  that if I purchase the software at either 65 or 145 am I going to be able to use it any easier?    I've seen some online tutorials for embird and it seems pretty easy...but then again I thought SEU was going to be easy!


I am hopeless!  LOL!


Time for therapy....  the lady never did call about the Disney Specialist Travel Agency.  This is the second time she has blown me off...I guess I need to either forget about it or get in touch with someone else!


Nini


----------



## cburkedavis

JMD1979 said:


> OMGosh! Your DD is amazing! She did an awesome job! I can't wait until my girls are old enough to sew. I may let my oldest (7) attempt something this summer. Love Kanani too! That is who my DD wants to get in Chicago when we go.
> 
> What an awesome sentimental find! I am sure if your DD could care less at the moment she will be forever thankful when she is grown!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hate when that happens too! Why is it always at the end when you think your home free?
> 
> I think it all sounds fabulous! I can't wait to see your finished products!
> 
> This is adorable! I love this fabric!
> 
> Everything is perfect, but I have to say I just love the Star Wars Jeans, and that Yoda shirt! TDF!!
> 
> I have no clue on the fish extender, but I just wanted to say I love this! It would make a really cute over the door room organizer!
> 
> 
> I managed to get the AG tanks finished for my girls, but have yet to start on the skirts. I wend to Joann's yesterday to get some fabric. It was kinda hard matching but with the help of my oldest DD I think we did pretty good. Here is a pic of the fabric with an AG clothing box. In case you were wondering.... yes we took the box to Joanns with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



I know I've been lurking for a while, but this post reminded me of a *question* I have--does anyone know of a digitizer who has an AG font?  Or, even better, an "American Girl" design?

Everything looks great lately, so many good ideas!

Thanks for any help!

Colleen


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> I've just spent the last hour and a half trying to do a simple word in SEU.  CAN NOT GET IT TO SAVE...then, I remembered back a few months ago I had saved a document from tips that were offered here on how to do the simple things.
> 
> Evidently I saved it in la la land because it is not on my computer!  Does anyone know the tips I am referring to?  If so, please tell me that someone else saved it (in a way that you can actually find...)
> 
> If you could pm me the info or email it to quilts by nini (AT) gmail (dot) com I would appreciate it greatly.  I am always for the free or cheap way of doing things...but I have had the free version of SEU for over a year and STILL cannot figure out how to use it.
> 
> Which of course brings up the problem  that if I purchase the software at either 65 or 145 am I going to be able to use it any easier?    I've seen some online tutorials for embird and it seems pretty easy...but then again I thought SEU was going to be easy!
> 
> 
> I am hopeless!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Time for therapy....  the lady never did call about the Disney Specialist Travel Agency.  This is the second time she has blown me off...I guess I need to either forget about it or get in touch with someone else!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini...sending you a PM with my direct email address.  I don't have the document, but I can walk you through it if you need help.  I have the updated version, so you might need to update first before I can give you specifics.   YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Nini
> 
> I have SEU and have used it to add names to designs with no problem. I need to actually stitch out the test one I did but the computer work was really easy.



   <---- hope that doesn't come across as too sarcastic, I'm with Nini -- NO LUCK with SEU



billwendy said:


> Nini - just download the free version of Stitch Era Universal - I do names that way all the time  its super easy AND you can use any font that is already on your computer (or download more free ones including the disney font) so you dont have to purchase other fonts. Give it a try!!!! you have nothing to lose!!



   <------ see above, finding it very frustrating but coincidental that's Nini's working on it the same day as I



NiniMorris said:


> I've just spent the last hour and a half trying to do a simple word in SEU.  CAN NOT GET IT TO SAVE...then, I remembered back a few months ago I had saved a document from tips that were offered here on how to do the simple things.
> 
> Nini



I wonder if it makes a difference which operating system is used?  I have Vista.  I don't understand why some people say it's so easy and some of us can't get it to work no matter what

When I get to the very last step, to export my lettering in "the proper format for your embroidery machine" that option is grayed out.  Not funny!   

It you get it to work, keep us posted.


----------



## squirrel

I just ordered a open toe foot for my sewing machine so I can see when I am doing the satin stitch for an applique.  She said it's a generic one.

I hope it's the right one and works!  I ordered it over the phone and they will deliver it to a store in Chilliwack in about a week.

I tried ordering one from another store almost 2 weeks ago but forgot to ask how long it would take.  When I called yesterday, she said she had no idea.  With the earthquake in Japan all the Brother things that they don't have in stock in Canada could take months.  Apparently someone waited a year to get somethng (she didn't say what it was).  I'll have to call and cancel that one.

Does anyone have a photo of an open toe foot?


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> I promised Anita I would post my ironing board cover...  I put it in my sewing room - so you could see how it goes with the walls.  As an added bonus - you can kind of see my counter tops (which are half installed) and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric... the wall color is a hair greenish looking though - but the color of the ironing board cover is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


So cheery, I can't wait to see your finished sewing room.



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.


The t-shirt came out great, the design looks very detailed and I'm glad the toothpaste came out.  



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks so much! It's really nice to have "on hand" models to try on all my creations!
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here is the "older sister" version of the AG outfit. Not much different just some added skirt detail and the lack of stars on the top since I actually put the logo in the "correct" spot this time!
> 
> And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand!
> 
> Jeana


The big sister set looks just as nice as the little sister outfit.  The detail on the skirt is very nice.  This is a great picture of your girls.  



MaeB said:


> As always, thank you all for inspiring me to get started in sewing!  Here's my latest completed project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now  my next dilemma which I need ideas for:  That same friend is having a western themed birthday party on June 25th.  She wants us to come in western theme clothes and I thought I would make a t-shirt of some kind. Today I bought a white t-shirt and some glitter Tulip spray paint with the thought of making a quick stencil and spraying a silhouette of some kind.  At first I was going to do a sheriff's badge, then a horse, then a cactus, then the state of Texas, then a horseshoe.  Any ideas??


Your fabric choices are perfect.  I'm sure the bag will get lots of use.  As for the western theme - I like the idea of the cowboy boot in a silhouette with the glitter Tulip spray paint.  I've never heard of that before - it sounds like fun but maybe a little messy.  For some reason I'm thinking about cow print fabric but I don't have any good ideas for it.  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... quoting you again!  I put it on and talked it through with my Mom ... taking it in on the side seams (although there weren't any  ) would 1) make it smaller in the waist 2) get rid of some of the bulk (because apparently LARGE polka dots are NOT my friend in terms of making me look smaller  )
> 
> So ... I did ... I ended up taking it in about 2 inches on either side ... and I'm done for the night, but it fits in the waist and looks much better   So, a big  and  for the idea and help!


Glad you got it figured out.  I had no expertise to offer but I wanted to let you know that I feel your pain.  



NiniMorris said:


> It seems to be running about half for Embird and half for Sew What Pro.  (Including all the million times and places I asked yesterday! LOL)
> 
> I have to decide which of my two favorite things will become my new life...sewing or Disney!
> 
> If it is to be sewing, then the new software will become mine in a few days...if it is to be Disney, then I get a new computer instead...LOL!
> 
> Thanks for all your help and ideas...and if you have anymore let me know!
> 
> Nini


Just wanted to wish you luck in figuring out your next adventure.  Either choice sounds like fun.  I have also been thinking about getting some software because I really want to be able to use some of the digitized applique fonts that I have.  Trying to merge them on my machine never works out very well (it takes forever and is never perfect).  I don't think you can merge two different pes files together on the free version of Stich Era but you can add letters to an existing design (if your software is working).  I hope you get it figured out and let us know if you end up going with a purchased software.


----------



## babynala

squirrel said:


> I just ordered a open toe foot for my sewing machine so I can see when I am doing the satin stitch for an applique.  She said it's a generic one.
> 
> I hope it's the right one and works!  I ordered it over the phone and they will deliver it to a store in Chilliwack in about a week.
> 
> I tried ordering one from another store almost 2 weeks ago but forgot to ask how long it would take.  When I called yesterday, she said she had no idea.  With the earthquake in Japan all the Brother things that they don't have in stock in Canada could take months.  Apparently someone waited a year to get somethng (she didn't say what it was).  I'll have to call and cancel that one.
> 
> Does anyone have a photo of an open toe foot?



Hope this link works:  http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=Ws37TYC0EI7AgQeCg7DnCg&ved=0CFMQ8gIwBg#

The one I have is plastic but this is a metal version.  A year is a long time to wait for a sewing item.


----------



## Fruto76

NiniMorris said:


> I've just spent the last hour and a half trying to do a simple word in SEU.  CAN NOT GET IT TO SAVE...then, I remembered back a few months ago I had saved a document from tips that were offered here on how to do the simple things.
> 
> Evidently I saved it in la la land because it is not on my computer!  Does anyone know the tips I am referring to?  If so, please tell me that someone else saved it (in a way that you can actually find...)
> 
> If you could pm me the info or email it to quilts by nini (AT) gmail (dot) com I would appreciate it greatly.  I am always for the free or cheap way of doing things...but I have had the free version of SEU for over a year and STILL cannot figure out how to use it.
> 
> Which of course brings up the problem  that if I purchase the software at either 65 or 145 am I going to be able to use it any easier?    I've seen some online tutorials for embird and it seems pretty easy...but then again I thought SEU was going to be easy!
> 
> 
> I am hopeless!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Time for therapy....  the lady never did call about the Disney Specialist Travel Agency.  This is the second time she has blown me off...I guess I need to either forget about it or get in touch with someone else!
> 
> 
> Nini



I saved this a while back, not sure if it's what you were talking about...

_Bending Font

Okay! I got it (wish I had looked harder when I needed to do this. To bend the word, first choose the font and type the word. Then in the arrange pull down, choose which one you want. If you do the templates it automatically does it. But if you choose one of the defaults, for example the upper arc you have to use the little handles on the border of the word (the little circles that change the size and what not). At first it is just straight and looks like nothing has happened, but on the upper arc the bottom middle little circle makes it arc up. Just click and drag it however you want.

Are you talking about moving a design you bought form someone else, so that you can add a name? I just open up the PES in SEU and then using the select object arrow and drag a box around the whole design to select it all, then you can move it so that it fits in the hoop. Then add the word.

As for the hoop, it doesn't really matter. I also have the PE770. I think they have the right one in the horizontal hoop, but I just use another Brother models vertical 5.118x7.08. It doesn't really affect the machine, it is just used as guidance.

Good luck!
Jessica_


----------



## squirrel

babynala said:


> Hope this link works:  http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=Ws37TYC0EI7AgQeCg7DnCg&ved=0CFMQ8gIwBg#
> 
> The one I have is plastic but this is a metal version.  A year is a long time to wait for a sewing item.



Thank you so much.

The lady I was ordering it from seemed to have trouble understanding what I wanted at first.  She also had trouble with my name and CC # when I was ordering it.  I hope she sends out the correct foot.  She gave me the 25% off for the stores 49th anniversary that starts tomorrow, so that was nice.


----------



## hivemama

Hi Ladies! I'm saving for a serger, and have been looking at the Brother 1034D. Any opinions?


----------



## billwendy

hivemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm saving for a serger, and have been looking at the Brother 1034D. Any opinions?



I love mine!!


----------



## aboveH20

I made my first American Girl doll stripwork jumper (having given up on SEU for the day).  It was fun!  Photos tomorrow.


----------



## jas0202

aboveH20 said:


> <---- hope that doesn't come across as too sarcastic, I'm with Nini -- NO LUCK with SEU
> 
> 
> 
> <------ see above, finding it very frustrating but coincidental that's Nini's working on it the same day as I
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it makes a difference which operating system is used?  I have Vista.  I don't understand why some people say it's so easy and some of us can't get it to work no matter what
> 
> When I get to the very last step, to export my lettering in "the proper format for your embroidery machine" that option is grayed out.  Not funny!
> 
> It you get it to work, keep us posted.



I've had that problem, and have found that I didn't actually generate the stitches.  When you type in the lettering and hit enter, it shows up on your design, but that's not really "finalized" until you click on the little lightning bolt up at the very tippy top of the screen.  That will generate stitches and then you should be able to export it.  The other thing that you can sometimes do in order to generate stitches is to right click on the section/block for the lettering in the object manager at the right of the screen, then click on "reprocess this shift" and it will also generate.  The slightest changes that you make...moving the text, changing thread color/font, etc. requires you to re-generate stitches.  HTH!


----------



## mummygina

YoU girls (& 1 guy was it?) are amazingly talented! I'm 100 pictures through your photobucket album & I've already saved lots of images for inspiration! I'm new to DIS,but have spent many an hour in the creative section already! I have 2 boys, 14 & 6. We go to Disney in 10 months. I'm looking for some creative ideas if anyone has any advice for me on what sort of things to make. I'd like to make a bag for each of us (or decorate a ready made bag - as I can sort of sew, I own a machine, but I get frustrated when it goes all wonky!) as well as a small cushion with a loop to attach to bags for the plain. Other than that I'm a bit stumped for ideas! Any ideas greatly received! Many thanks in advance. Gina


----------



## miprender

Can I give a shout out that great customer service does still exist I had ordered extra hoops for my PE770 in January from MrVac&MrsSew. Well I noticed a few weeks ago when doing shirts that the stabilizer wasn't hooping tight enough. It seemed my hoop was bent

I emailed them Tuesday about the problem and yesterday I already received the replacement. No questions asked.




aboveH20 said:


> Great outfits.  You were busy for a very long time.



 Thanks



JMD1979 said:


> And just for good measure because I love this shot of my girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share once again! It is so nice to be able to show my things to others who truly understand!
> 
> Jeana



Love that top too. Such a cute picture of them.



VBAndrea said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of the Shih Tzu shirt (this is after it has been washed and all blue toothpaste removed).  I also whipped up the dog scarf -- it's reversible to a brown paw print fabric and slides over dd's (that's dear dog) collar.  My girl just gets a coordinating bow.  This pic is a bit far away so you can't see the mistakes on the embroidery.  It's still very wearable as the mistakes are pretty minor.



Love it. Your dogs are so cute too. They look so soft and cuddly.



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm ready to  I bought this great black with white polka dots material at Joann's a couple of weeks ago when it was 50% off ... So I paid $10 for the 2 yards ... I made myself a circle skirt using the directions in the "One Piece Wearables" book I bought (and showed a picture of on here) ... Because of the polka dots I was SUPER careful to match up the dots on the center rear seam ... I had to learn how to sew in an invisible zipper (my FIRST zipper EVER!!!!), I had to make a ribbon waistband ... and the skirt was made to MY measurements ...
> I just finished sewing the waistband and tried it on before I hemmed it ... it's too big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I mean, don't get me wrong, when I saw how big the waist was, I was feeling pretty depressed (especially after taking my measurements to figure out what size I am in the Meghan Peasant dress from Sis Boom) about my size ... but taking out all these stitches and even after I do that, I don't know that I can fix it ...



 I am glad you were able to fix it.



MaeB said:


> As always, thank you all for inspiring me to get started in sewing!  Here's my latest completed project.



Great job on the bag.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love all your matchy outfits!  I love to make my whole family match and and glad they all still go along with it!  I love the peter pan fabric.  I almost bought that fabric last year but went with snow white...might need to do peter pan this time!



Thanks. And the peterpan fabric is so soft. I am so glad my family goes with my addiction. 



cburkedavis said:


> I know I've been lurking for a while, but this post reminded me of a *question* I have--does anyone know of a digitizer who has an AG font?  Or, even better, an "American Girl" design?
> 
> Everything looks great lately, so many good ideas!
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Colleen



If I find one I will post. I am thinking maybe I should do one when we go to the AG store.  



hivemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm saving for a serger, and have been looking at the Brother 1034D. Any opinions?



I really like mine too.



aboveH20 said:


> I made my first American Girl doll stripwork jumper (having given up on SEU for the day).  It was fun!  Photos tomorrow.



Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## DMGeurts

hivemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm saving for a serger, and have been looking at the Brother 1034D. Any opinions?



I just purchased the 1034d back in April - and I totally love mine.  The learning curve was easy (there are lots of tutorials for it on Youtube) and the book that comes with it is really clear and easy to understand.  I loved the fact that I had never touched a serger in my life (or barely a sewing machine) and I was able to immediately sit down and use it.  



aboveH20 said:


> I made my first American Girl doll stripwork jumper (having given up on SEU for the day).  It was fun!  Photos tomorrow.



Seriously... you post this and then make me wait????    What are you thinking????    I truly can't wait to see how it turned out - I am so excited!!!!  



mummygina said:


> YoU girls (& 1 guy was it?) are amazingly talented! I'm 100 pictures through your photobucket album & I've already saved lots of images for inspiration! I'm new to DIS,but have spent many an hour in the creative section already! I have 2 boys, 14 & 6. We go to Disney in 10 months. I'm looking for some creative ideas if anyone has any advice for me on what sort of things to make. I'd like to make a bag for each of us (or decorate a ready made bag - as I can sort of sew, I own a machine, but I get frustrated when it goes all wonky!) as well as a small cushion with a loop to attach to bags for the plain. Other than that I'm a bit stumped for ideas! Any ideas greatly received! Many thanks in advance. Gina



Welcome!  I don't have any boys, so I am not that much help in that department... but lots of people here sew for boys, so I am sure they will chime in with ideas for you.  One of these days, I'll find a boy to sew for.    So, I just wanted to welcome you and I can't wait to see what you make!  

D~


----------



## cajunfan

Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
















Lynn


----------



## billwendy

cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



Love your choice in fabrics!!!! you are really helping them so much - so WONDERFUL!!!!

Does anyone have a Cricut who'd be willing to cut me out some Christmas Trees? I need to make a Christmas Bowling set, and was thinking of attaching a tree to each bowling pin???? Yesterday we went to a store called forman mills - it has tons of cheap(ly made) clothes. I thought for sure I'd be able to get a brown hoodie for the turkey costume, but not to be found. Then, out of place, Bill and I together pointed to this brown set that was on top of the sock pile - it was a mens PJ set - brown knit and stretchy and it was in the right size!!! I think it was a God thing!!!! So, now to get some felt and doctor it up!! Also got a brown baseball hat!!! I have some work to do!!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

jas0202 said:


> I've had that problem, and have found that I didn't actually generate the stitches.  When you type in the lettering and hit enter, it shows up on your design, but that's not really "finalized" until you click on the little lightning bolt up at the very tippy top of the screen.  That will generate stitches and then you should be able to export it.  The other thing that you can sometimes do in order to generate stitches is to right click on the section/block for the lettering in the object manager at the right of the screen, then click on "reprocess this shift" and it will also generate.  The slightest changes that you make...moving the text, changing thread color/font, etc. requires you to re-generate stitches.  HTH!



*Thank you.*  I'll try it as soon as I finish quoting.  



mummygina said:


> YoU girls (& 1 guy was it?) are amazingly talented! I'm 100 pictures through your photobucket album & I've already saved lots of images for inspiration! I'm new to DIS,but have spent many an hour in the creative section already! I have 2 boys, 14 & 6. We go to Disney in 10 months. I'm looking for some creative ideas if anyone has any advice for me on what sort of things to make. I'd like to make a bag for each of us (or decorate a ready made bag - as I can sort of sew, I own a machine, but I get frustrated when it goes all wonky!) as well as a small cushion with a loop to attach to bags for the plain. Other than that I'm a bit stumped for ideas! Any ideas greatly received! Many thanks in advance. Gina



  Anyone who already knows the word wonky will fit right in.



cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



They look  .  So soft, so colorful, and such a variety.  Hooray!



billwendy said:


> Love your choice in fabrics!!!! you are really helping them so much - so WONDERFUL!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a Cricut who'd be willing to cut me out some Christmas Trees? I need to make a Christmas Bowling set, and was thinking of attaching a tree to each bowling pin???? Yesterday we went to a store called forman mills - it has tons of cheap(ly made) clothes. I thought for sure I'd be able to get a brown hoodie for the turkey costume, but not to be found. Then, out of place, Bill and I together pointed to this brown set that was on top of the sock pile - it was a mens PJ set - brown knit and stretchy and it was in the right size!!! I think it was a God thing!!!! So, now to get some felt and doctor it up!! Also got a brown baseball hat!!! I have some work to do!!!!!



You won't make us wait until you get back to see photos, I hope.


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Love your choice in fabrics!!!! you are really helping them so much - so WONDERFUL!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a Cricut who'd be willing to cut me out some Christmas Trees? I need to make a Christmas Bowling set, and was thinking of attaching a tree to each bowling pin???? Yesterday we went to a store called forman mills - it has tons of cheap(ly made) clothes. I thought for sure I'd be able to get a brown hoodie for the turkey costume, but not to be found. Then, out of place, Bill and I together pointed to this brown set that was on top of the sock pile - it was a mens PJ set - brown knit and stretchy and it was in the right size!!! I think it was a God thing!!!! So, now to get some felt and doctor it up!! Also got a brown baseball hat!!! I have some work to do!!!!!



Wendy I think I have a Christmas cartridge with trees what size and color do you want and how many


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Wendy I think I have a Christmas cartridge with trees what size and color do you want and how many



Chiara - you are such a busy girl, are you sure??? What is the biggest tree you can make? I think 10-12 would be good, just in case something happens to any of them during week 1 so they will look good for week 2. I was thinking green trees and somehow decorating them??? I really dont know anything about what the cricut can cut, will it be paper that can  kind of hold its shape? I was going to stick them to the front of a bowling pin - lol....what do you think???? 

In general - our ideas for games are....
Christmas - Christmas Skittle Bowling
Valentines - Heart Matching Game
Easter - Crack the Eggs - counselor and camper will each pick an easter egg and crack it open - if they match, they get a point
Thanksgiving - pin the feather on the turkey (turkey being the camp director)

Any ideas to enhance the games are appreciated!!!


----------



## cogero

I can cut them out of greencardstock I have a lot. I can do up to 12 inches it is no problem


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> I can cut them out of greencardstock I have a lot. I can do up to 12 inches it is no problem



If you are totally sure - it would help me out SO MUCH to have these simple little Christmas Trees already done!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

Im going to have you mail them directly to camp - we are going to play this game for the first time on Tuesday June 28th.

Big Sky Bible Camp/Camp Promise
c/o Wendy Harron
501 McCaffery Road
Bigfork, MT 59911

Im SUPER excited Chiara - thank you so much for helping me!!!! THe kids will love it, and I'll be sure to get some pictures!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  Just back from our trip to Ohio!  We had a great time and am so happy to report that our visit with my FIL wen great!  He looks great and is up and moving around.  We even went out to eat while we were there.  It was such a pleasure for my DH to get to spend some time with his Dad so close to Father's Day.  And, we got great news while we were there, he is back on the lung transplant list!  His spirits are up, as are ours after this visit!  Thanks for all the prayers!

Now...pray I can figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine!  I think something went arry while we were gone!  It won't do anything!  AHHHHH!


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> I've had that problem, and have found that I didn't actually generate the stitches.  When you type in the lettering and hit enter, it shows up on your design, but that's not really "finalized" until you click on the little lightning bolt up at the very tippy top of the screen.  That will generate stitches and then you should be able to export it.  The other thing that you can sometimes do in order to generate stitches is to right click on the section/block for the lettering in the object manager at the right of the screen, then click on "reprocess this shift" and it will also generate.  The slightest changes that you make...moving the text, changing thread color/font, etc. requires you to re-generate stitches.  HTH!



That did help some...I can now save the design and pull it back up in SEU...but I still can't get it to either export to my thumb drive or copy it to my thumb drive.  In fact, every time I try to pull it back up it is not there.  My guess is I am not saving it right.  I have now saved it in 10 different spots and it still will not show up unless I open it with SEU...so I am thinking that I am STILL missing a step!  LOL


Hubby and I talked about it last night.  He told me to spend a little bit of time trying to make the free SEU work, if that doesn't 'gel' with me then play around with one of the trial versions of SWP and Embird.  After I spend an equal amount of time on each program, decide which one works best for what I want it to do and then get that one ...he is so smart sometimes...(NOT when it comes to building a deck ...but on SOME things...LOL!)

And thanks for your offer to help.  I am not ignoring you...it is just that I KNOW I should be able to figure this out on my own...and I amnot 100% willing to admit defeat...but soon!  LOL



Nini


----------



## miprender

cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



WOW. How many have you made now?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  Just back from our trip to Ohio!  We had a great time and am so happy to report that our visit with my FIL wen great!  He looks great and is up and moving around.  We even went out to eat while we were there.  It was such a pleasure for my DH to get to spend some time with his Dad so close to Father's Day.  And, we got great news while we were there, he is back on the lung transplant list!  His spirits are up, as are ours after this visit!  Thanks for all the prayers!
> 
> Now...pray I can figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine!  I think something went arry while we were gone!  It won't do anything!  AHHHHH!



 Glad your FIL is doing great but so sorry to hear about your machine


----------



## aboveH20

jas0202 said:


> I've had that problem, and have found that I didn't actually generate the stitches.  When you type in the lettering and hit enter, it shows up on your design, but that's not really "finalized" until you click on the little lightning bolt up at the very tippy top of the screen.  That will generate stitches and then you should be able to export it.  The other thing that you can sometimes do in order to generate stitches is to right click on the section/block for the lettering in the object manager at the right of the screen, then click on "reprocess this shift" and it will also generate.  The slightest changes that you make...moving the text, changing thread color/font, etc. requires you to re-generate stitches.  HTH!










NiniMorris said:


> That did help some...I can now save the design and pull it back up in SEU...but I still can't get it to either export to my thumb drive or copy it to my thumb drive.  In fact, every time I try to pull it back up it is not there.  My guess is I am not saving it right.  I have now saved it in 10 different spots and it still will not show up unless I open it with SEU...so I am thinking that I am STILL missing a step!  LOL
> 
> 
> Hubby and I talked about it last night.  He told me to spend a little bit of time trying to make the free SEU work, if that doesn't 'gel' with me then play around with one of the trial versions of SWP and Embird.  After I spend an equal amount of time on each program, decide which one works best for what I want it to do and then get that one ...he is so smart sometimes...(NOT when it comes to building a deck ...but on SOME things...LOL!)
> 
> And thanks for your offer to help.  I am not ignoring you...it is just that I KNOW I should be able to figure this out on my own...and I amnot 100% willing to admit defeat...but soon!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini!!! Don't give up.  I *FINALLY *got it. You will too.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

hivemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm saving for a serger, and have been looking at the Brother 1034D. Any opinions?



Love mine too!  I couldn't live without it now!  Just be sure not to put pinned material through....I broke my knife! 



cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



That is a lot of work!  You are awesome!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  Just back from our trip to Ohio!  We had a great time and am so happy to report that our visit with my FIL wen great!  He looks great and is up and moving around.  We even went out to eat while we were there.  It was such a pleasure for my DH to get to spend some time with his Dad so close to Father's Day.  And, we got great news while we were there, he is back on the lung transplant list!  His spirits are up, as are ours after this visit!  Thanks for all the prayers!
> 
> Now...pray I can figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine!  I think something went arry while we were gone!  It won't do anything!  AHHHHH!



Hey Kim! I was just talking about you on Facebook the other day about how we ran into each other in the Concord Mills parking lot!  I miss seeing you there!  Are you on facebook?  Lots of us are on there! Glad your FIL is doing well!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Nini!!! Don't give up.  I *FINALLY *got it. You will too.



Yup...sort of got it to work!  SEU would not let me save it in PES (or export it in PES)...so I exported it to the thumb drive in DST then, opened it in the trial version of Embird and converted it to PES and then saved it back on the thumb drive...it works, but is making me think something is still wrong witht he way I am doing it in SEU.  

So, is there a way to convert to PES in SEU?



Nini


----------



## jas0202

aboveH20 said:


> Nini!!! Don't give up.  I *FINALLY *got it. You will too.



HA HA HA HA!  Literally LOLed when I saw this picture.  I love it.  Glad that it worked for you.    WAY TO GO!  



NiniMorris said:


> Yup...sort of got it to work!  SEU would not let me save it in PES (or export it in PES)...so I exported it to the thumb drive in DST then, opened it in the trial version of Embird and converted it to PES and then saved it back on the thumb drive...it works, but is making me think something is still wrong witht he way I am doing it in SEU.
> 
> So, is there a way to convert to PES in SEU?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, in SEU, if you go to the little save disk icon that's really small at the top of the screen (you can also get the same options from the drop down menu), it will give you two choices...save design or export as machine embroidery format.  If you choose export, it will pull up a window that you can choose where to save, and then at the bottom of that window under where you type in your file name, there's a drop down menu where you can choose PES from a list of other formats.


----------



## DMGeurts

cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



AMAZING!!!  



aboveH20 said:


>



ROFL...  You have raised the bar Jas0202...  I will consider myself successful when someone embroiders a thank you for me.    

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Oh, and I made myself a sewing machine cover!  It turned out really cute - no pattern - just did it from measurments.  I cut it out last night, appliqued it this morning, then I put it together and added the bias trim...  I am so excited!

Then, I used to use one of those tomato pin cushions - drove me crazy - every time I'd go to put a pin in it, it would roll away.  I've been dealing with this crazy thing for months.  So, the other day, I purchased a Heather Bailey elephant pin cushion pattern for dd... she made me a matching pin cushion for my sewing room - he's so cute!

I'll post pics in a bit.  

D~


----------



## cogero

I want to go home and be creative but I have to go to a graduation party for my niece once dance class is over


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> HA HA HA HA!  Literally LOLed when I saw this picture.  I love it.  Glad that it worked for you.    WAY TO GO!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, in SEU, if you go to the little save disk icon that's really small at the top of the screen (you can also get the same options from the drop down menu), it will give you two choices...save design or export as machine embroidery format.  If you choose export, it will pull up a window that you can choose where to save, and then at the bottom of that window under where you type in your file name, there's a drop down menu where you can choose PES from a list of other formats.



I AM SUCH A DWEEB!!!

That is exactly where I was going to TRY and save in a PES format!  LOL!  I scrolled all the way DOWN and could not find it...so I just scrolled UP and found it!

So, my next question, is...can you merge two designs together in SEU?  If I can get it to do that it will have done almost everything I need the software to do!  Of course, the iconizer in Embird is pretty nice, and the SWP has something similar.

Now I have to see if I can get a purchased font to do what I want it to and then I will be all set!



Thanks a MILLION!!!  (not on the embroidery machine, but still heart felt!)


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.



_Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.



Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.













Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



Love, Love, Love it!!!!!  It turned out perfectly!!!!!  I am so excited that someone besides me likes to make AG clothes!!!    OK - let me rephrase... someone else understands how much fun it is.    And I do love your stand in - I'll bet "she" was happy to finally get a dress!  

Ooooh - I hope you find a dolly to model for you.  May I suggest Kit?    Her hair is shorter and does't get as messy with frequent changings.  

D~  <---- who has been stalking this thread all day waiting for these pics!


----------



## DMGeurts

Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!  






Close-up of the applique:





The little elephant from different angles:















Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:










D~


----------



## babynala

mummygina said:


> YoU girls (& 1 guy was it?) are amazingly talented! I'm 100 pictures through your photobucket album & I've already saved lots of images for inspiration! I'm new to DIS,but have spent many an hour in the creative section already! I have 2 boys, 14 & 6. We go to Disney in 10 months. I'm looking for some creative ideas if anyone has any advice for me on what sort of things to make. I'd like to make a bag for each of us (or decorate a ready made bag - as I can sort of sew, I own a machine, but I get frustrated when it goes all wonky!) as well as a small cushion with a loop to attach to bags for the plain. Other than that I'm a bit stumped for ideas! Any ideas greatly received! Many thanks in advance. Gina


Welcome!
Others have made cute water bottle holders (there should be some pictures on this thread) with a free tutorial found here:
http://pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/

There is a tutorial on the first page of this thread that gives directions for doing hand applique with a regular sewing machine.  Many have used this to add a Mickey Head to a t-shirt.  Choices for boys are limited but lots of people use patterns from the Scientific Seamstress to make bowling shirts and easy-fit shorts.  

Can't wait to see what you make.



cajunfan said:


> Latest set of 40 to go to GKTW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Wow, I'm very impressed.  I have 4 pillowcases sitting here but wanted to make some more before I shipped them out.  I know I won't get around to making any where close to 40.  You are very generous 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  Just back from our trip to Ohio!  We had a great time and am so happy to report that our visit with my FIL wen great!  He looks great and is up and moving around.  We even went out to eat while we were there.  It was such a pleasure for my DH to get to spend some time with his Dad so close to Father's Day.  And, we got great news while we were there, he is back on the lung transplant list!  His spirits are up, as are ours after this visit!  Thanks for all the prayers!
> 
> Now...pray I can figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine!  I think something went arry while we were gone!  It won't do anything!  AHHHHH!


Glad to hear the good news about your FIL.  What a great gift for father's day for your DH and his father.  
Hope you get your embroidery machine figured out.  I hope it is nothing serious.  I've been trying to get in the habit of unplugging my machine when it is not in use because we seem to be having so many storms, but I often forget.  




aboveH20 said:


>


  Glad you got it to work.  



DMGeurts said:


> Oh, and I made myself a sewing machine cover!  It turned out really cute - no pattern - just did it from measurments.  I cut it out last night, appliqued it this morning, then I put it together and added the bias trim...  I am so excited!
> 
> Then, I used to use one of those tomato pin cushions - drove me crazy - every time I'd go to put a pin in it, it would roll away.  I've been dealing with this crazy thing for months.  So, the other day, I purchased a Heather Bailey elephant pin cushion pattern for dd... she made me a matching pin cushion for my sewing room - he's so cute!
> 
> I'll post pics in a bit.
> 
> D~


Your sewing room will be a show stopper!  



aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.


This is outfit is so cute.  I guess I need to read the directions better because I've made a stripwork twirl dress for the american girl doll and I did not do the hook and loop tape - I made it to match a "real" girl dress so I just followed the steps I did for the big dress.  I think this method would make dressing the doll much easier.  

Lots of stores carry their own version of the American Girl doll.  We don't have any of these but they wear the same size clothes as the Am Girl doll.  Disney even makes an 18" doll that they sell at the parks.  The ones they sell at Target are called Our Generation and sell for about $20.  They sometimes have the Madame Alexander 18" dolls at Costco.  

Nini - I'm glad you finally figured out the Stitch Era.  From what I understand you CAN NOT combine two PES designs in the free version.  So this means you can not combine pes fonts or applique fonts that you have purchased from digitizers.  I think I really need to get a software program so I can combine my purchased applique fonts but I'm afraid of investing in a software and then not being happy with my purchase.


----------



## marhs

Quick question for all you awesome embroiderers out there!
I am considering getting this Brother Embroidery machine:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

I'm a total newbie at embroidering. Would I be only able to do letters for names/monograms or would I be able to purchase and download character designs, etc... that would work on this machine?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I purchase. Thank you!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> Your sewing room will be a show stopper!
> 
> Lots of stores carry their own version of the American Girl doll.  We don't have any of these but they wear the same size clothes as the Am Girl doll.  Disney even makes an 18" doll that they sell at the parks.  The ones they sell at Target are called Our Generation and sell for about $20.  They sometimes have the Madame Alexander 18" dolls at Costco.



Thank you so much for your comments on my sewing room.  I came up with another idea again today... I wish I'd stop coming up with ideas.  I have a huge pile of stuff I've made for my sewing room, that I refuse to use until my sewing room is ready...  I hope I get to use it soon.  

Personally, I think the AG dolls are the cutest.  The Madame Alexander ones are cute too - but their arms are a little longer, so if you are doing long sleeves, you have to remember that.  Personally, I think the Our Generation (Target brand) looks like someone just slapped them - they are not that cute, and their hair is super hard to maintain.  In the case of AG dolls, you truly do get what you pay for.  

Back in 2004 - before the girls started collecting, I gave them the Target dolls because I didn't want to spend the $$ on the AG dolls - the heads fell off with in 2 weeks and I couldn't get them to stay on.  Obviously, we ended up with AG dolls, and lots of them.  And I will give them my very highest reviews.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> Love, Love, Love it!!!!!  It turned out perfectly!!!!!  I am so excited that someone besides me likes to make AG clothes!!!    OK - let me rephrase... someone else understands how much fun it is.    And I do love your stand in - I'll bet "she" was happy to finally get a dress!
> 
> Ooooh - I hope you find a dolly to model for you.  May I suggest Kit?    Her hair is shorter and does't get as messy with frequent changings.
> 
> D~  <---- who has been stalking this thread all day waiting for these pics!



If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.

Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.

When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose. 

So you are not alone


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone



Oh yay!!!!  They are so cute!!!    I love the outfits you made for them...  Thanks for making me feel the love!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> Oh yay!!!!  They are so cute!!!    I love the outfits you made for them...  Thanks for making me feel the love!
> 
> D~



Thanks!

Your doll clothes (and everything else I've seen you do) are just simply amazing!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Love, Love, Love it!!!!!  It turned out perfectly!!!!!  I am so excited that someone besides me likes to make AG clothes!!!    OK - let me rephrase... someone else understands how much fun it is.    And I do love your stand in - I'll bet "she" was happy to finally get a dress!
> 
> Ooooh - I hope you find a dolly to model for you.  May I suggest Kit?    Her hair is shorter and does't get as messy with frequent changings.
> 
> D~  <---- who has been stalking this thread all day waiting for these pics!



It's good I finally posted photos so you could get back to  . . . . vacuuming? ironing? baking cupcakes?

I'm not ready to start "playing" with dolls yet, but I would like a model that takes direction better than a 2 litre bottle.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the cover, but especially the elephants.  I like having three pin cushions, one on the cutting table, one next to my sewing machine, and one near the ironing board.



babynala said:


> Glad you got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is outfit is so cute.  I guess I need to read the directions better because I've made a stripwork twirl dress for the american girl doll and I did not do the hook and loop tape - I made it to match a "real" girl dress so I just followed the steps I did for the big dress.  I think this method would make dressing the doll much easier.
> 
> Lots of stores carry their own version of the American Girl doll.  We don't have any of these but they wear the same size clothes as the Am Girl doll.  Disney even makes an 18" doll that they sell at the parks.  The ones they sell at Target are called Our Generation and sell for about $20.  They sometimes have the Madame Alexander 18" dolls at Costco.



Thanks.  It was SOOOO frustrating, especially when others said it was so easy -- and it was, once jas0202 told me about the lightning bolt icon.  

I don't see myself buying an American Girl doll, neither my husband or sons would understand, but I think I'll keep my eye out for a deal on some variety of 18" doll.  Sort of enjoy the thrill of the hunt, so if I run into one at a garage sale or something.



marhs said:


> Quick question for all you awesome embroiderers out there!
> I am considering getting this Brother Embroidery machine:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> 
> I'm a total newbie at embroidering. Would I be only able to do letters for names/monograms or would I be able to purchase and download character designs, etc... that would work on this machine?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I purchase. Thank you!!!



Hopefully others more experienced than I will answer, but as I read the description, I don't see that it has a USB port.  Do you have to have your embroidery machine right next to the compter and have them linked by cable?  That would not work for me.  (Embroidery machine's in basement, computer's on the first floor.)



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone



I forget about them -- I think you've shared them before.  You were dedicated to do all the cleanup.  That's the route I may eventually go, too.  Thanks for sharing the photos, the dresses are perfect.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



LOVE It.  



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



OMG that is the cutest pin cushion I have ever seen. Your daughter is really talented. And I love your sewing machine cover.



marhs said:


> Quick question for all you awesome embroiderers out there!
> I am considering getting this Brother Embroidery machine:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> 
> I'm a total newbie at embroidering. Would I be only able to do letters for names/monograms or would I be able to purchase and download character designs, etc... that would work on this machine?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I purchase. Thank you!!!



Brother is very user friendly, but as Ellen pointed out it only has a USB cable which is fine if your computer is near you. You would be able to use most of the appliques you see listed. However it only does a 4x4 hoop, and I had Hoop envy pretty quickly. Not sure what your budget is by a 5x7 will run about $700. 



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone



I never saw those before. DD keeps complaining she wants some AG dresses made but I told her she has to wait until after our trip.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> I forget about them -- I think you've shared them before.  You were dedicated to do all the cleanup.  That's the route I may eventually go, too.  Thanks for sharing the photos, the dresses are perfect.



To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.

I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.











Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!


----------



## billwendy

Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!

So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!





I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!





And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



Wow, beautiful Wendy!  And love  Zoey on the pillows!  So cute!!


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> I AM SUCH A DWEEB!!!
> 
> That is exactly where I was going to TRY and save in a PES format!  LOL!  I scrolled all the way DOWN and could not find it...so I just scrolled UP and found it!
> 
> So, my next question, is...can you merge two designs together in SEU?  If I can get it to do that it will have done almost everything I need the software to do!  Of course, the iconizer in Embird is pretty nice, and the SWP has something similar.
> 
> Now I have to see if I can get a purchased font to do what I want it to and then I will be all set!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a MILLION!!!  (not on the embroidery machine, but still heart felt!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Yay!    You did it!    

Hmmm...I am not sure that I have ever tried to merge two designs...  I have taken a design and added to it with lettering...not sure I have messed with it to try to do two designs together.  I'll have to give it a whirl and get back to you.   Off to play with it now!


----------



## VBAndrea

LYNN:  I did not go back far enough to quote your pillow covers but I want you to know that I love each and every one of them and know you will make 40 more children very happy.  I have fabric to do 20, but I'm still working on a BG right now.





aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.


Adorable!  I love your fabrics.  I think I might take the AG doll dress that I made for Alexa and stick on my diet pepsi as Alexa never plays with her doll.  Her doll is lying naked on her bedroom floor 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am starting to get VERY jealous of your sewing room.  I can't wait to see everything in it!  I can't believe the detailed work you are putting into it.  The elephants are adorable -- and the one V made herself would actually look lovely in my hole -- I have some black and white fabric accents in my room.  She did make it for me, didn't she?  It would keep the cat from spilling my little box of needles if I used a pincushion.



marhs said:


> Quick question for all you awesome embroiderers out there!
> I am considering getting this Brother Embroidery machine:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> 
> I'm a total newbie at embroidering. Would I be only able to do letters for names/monograms or would I be able to purchase and download character designs, etc... that would work on this machine?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I purchase. Thank you!!!


I would totally recommend spending more money and getting a 5x7 hoop, and a USB port.  I use the 5x7 designs more than anything on mine and my computer is downstairs and my embroidery machine is upstairs so a falsh drive works perfect for me.  Most of us who went the economical route got the Brother PE770.  You can find it for a little less than $650 on several sites -- mine was form Amazon, Teresa got hers from Overstock and I think several of the home shopping channels have them on line as well.  Good luck!



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone


I don't recall seeing that photo before -- the dresses are great!



ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!


So cute!



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???


Your pillow pet is beyond awesome!  Though it doesn't quite match the beach decor you have going on   Speaking of which, your *real* pillows are fabulous -- did you make them?

Love the dresses and fabrics, especially the swirl.  And the rainbow bows will be perfect for your (er, I mean Tim's) rainbow outfits.

How do you make in the hoop things?  I am baffled by how they are done.  I know Cheryl made the little gingerbread men ITH.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> LYNN:  I did not go back far enough to quote your pillow covers but I want you to know that I love each and every one of them and know you will make 40 more children very happy.  I have fabric to do 20, but I'm still working on a BG right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!  I love your fabrics.  I think I might take the AG doll dress that I made for Alexa and stick on my diet pepsi as Alexa never plays with her doll.  Her doll is lying naked on her bedroom floor
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to get VERY jealous of your sewing room.  I can't wait to see everything in it!  I can't believe the detailed work you are putting into it.  The elephants are adorable -- and the one V made herself would actually look lovely in my hole -- I have some black and white fabric accents in my room.  She did make it for me, didn't she?  It would keep the cat from spilling my little box of needles if I used a pincushion.
> 
> 
> I would totally recommend spending more money and getting a 5x7 hoop, and a USB port.  I use the 5x7 designs more than anything on mine and my computer is downstairs and my embroidery machine is upstairs so a falsh drive works perfect for me.  Most of us who went the economical route got the Brother PE770.  You can find it for a little less than $650 on several sites -- mine was form Amazon, Teresa got hers from Overstock and I think several of the home shopping channels have them on line as well.  Good luck!
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing that photo before -- the dresses are great!
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Your pillow pet is beyond awesome!  Though it doesn't quite match the beach decor you have going on   Speaking of which, your *real* pillows are fabulous -- did you make them?
> 
> Love the dresses and fabrics, especially the swirl.  And the rainbow bows will be perfect for your (er, I mean Tim's) rainbow outfits.
> 
> How do you make in the hoop things?  I am baffled by how they are done.  I know Cheryl made the little gingerbread men ITH.



Thanks Andrea!! I love my pillowpet too - its a special edition ( :

No, didnt make the pillows - they were bought.

The in the hoop things are cool. First you stitched out the cloud on the stabilizer, then stuck the ribbon to the stabilizer in the cloud outline, then put felt on the top and it stitched the swirls, then put felt underneath and it stitched the outline which holds it all together!! then you trim around the clouds!!!


----------



## cajunfan

D....LOVE the all your sewing room things...ESPECIALLY the PIN CUSHION!

Lynn


----------



## jas0202

....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.  

First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:






Then, from the menu, choose open to open the first of your designs:






Navigate to the design that you want to use:






It will open in a separate tab.  With the object manager open, click on the first "stitch pack" in the section, hold down shift, and click on the last stitch pack so all of them are highlighted and selected.  Right click on the highlighted stitch packs and choose copy:






Click on the tab for your blank design with your hoop.  Make sure you are clicking in the hooped area and right click and choose paste.






This is the only problem I find with this procedure...it doesn't maintain the same colors as established in the original design, but I just refer to the original documentation anyway, so it's not a huge deal.  It will place the strangely colored design off in space somewhere when you click paste:





With all of the layers still selected and your cursor looking like a little four-arrowed-crosshair thingy, you can drag the design to where you want it in the hoop.  You might have to use the zoom control on the lower part of the window.  

Go through the exact same steps to open, copy, and paste your second design into the hooped area:






You can see all of the stitch packs are in order in the object manager.  You can reorder these, I think. if you click and drag the layers, if you wanted to do all of the applique placement first for both designs, if you are that ambitious.  It's kind of tricky to do the click and drag, if you click and drag right in the middle of the column it does nothing, but if you drag your cursor a bit to the left of where the numbers are in the stitch packs you'll get a blue line to show up and that will be where it "drops" the pack that you are trying to move.

Add text if you want, and after you generate those stitches, you can export it as a PES just like you would have done before.

I hope that makes sense...never done a step by step before!


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!



Those are adorable outfits!



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



CUTE!!!!  I so love your bedding too... makes me feel like vacation!  



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  I love your fabrics.  I think I might take the AG doll dress that I made for Alexa and stick on my diet pepsi as Alexa never plays with her doll.  Her doll is lying naked on her bedroom floor
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to get VERY jealous of your sewing room.  I can't wait to see everything in it!  I can't believe the detailed work you are putting into it.  The elephants are adorable -- and the one V made herself would actually look lovely in my hole -- I have some black and white fabric accents in my room.  She did make it for me, didn't she?  It would keep the cat from spilling my little box of needles if I used a pincushion.
> .



LOL  We should see who can create the best outfit for their 2 liter bottles!  



cajunfan said:


> D....LOVE the all your sewing room things...ESPECIALLY the PIN CUSHION!
> 
> Lynn



Thanks so much!



jas0202 said:


> ....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.
> 
> First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



This is an amazing tutorial - I book marked it for future reference (ahem - if I ever get my embroidery machine).    Thanks so much for doing it!


----------



## DMGeurts

Also, could I ask a favor???

If you all could say a quick prayer (or what ever your beliefs are)... my oldest dd is on her way home from Wisconsin Dells with her bff... and they are stuck in a storm in Eau Claire, WI... they are hiding out under a bank awning.  She is only 13 and pretty scared.  And of course, I am a nervous momma.

I am switching between screens, watching the radar and giving them updates, so they know when they can get back on the road again.

Thanks everyone.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Thanks Andrea!! I love my pillowpet too - its a special edition ( :
> 
> No, didnt make the pillows - they were bought.
> 
> The in the hoop things are cool. First you stitched out the cloud on the stabilizer, then stuck the ribbon to the stabilizer in the cloud outline, then put felt on the top and it stitched the swirls, then put felt underneath and it stitched the outline which holds it all together!! then you trim around the clouds!!!


I thought that pillow pet was very rare!  I have two of my own in different colors and they are quite unique themselves!

Thank you so much for explaining ITH.  I thought it might work something like that but I wasn't sure about cutting it out.  I will have to try something one of these days.  I am having sooooo much fun with my machine.  I am just in awe of what it can do!


jas0202 said:


> ....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.
> 
> First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, from the menu, choose open to open the first of your designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigate to the design that you want to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will open in a separate tab.  With the object manager open, click on the first "stitch pack" in the section, hold down shift, and click on the last stitch pack so all of them are highlighted and selected.  Right click on the highlighted stitch packs and choose copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the tab for your blank design with your hoop.  Make sure you are clicking in the hooped area and right click and choose paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only problem I find with this procedure...it doesn't maintain the same colors as established in the original design, but I just refer to the original documentation anyway, so it's not a huge deal.  It will place the strangely colored design off in space somewhere when you click paste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the layers still selected and your cursor looking like a little four-arrowed-crosshair thingy, you can drag the design to where you want it in the hoop.  You might have to use the zoom control on the lower part of the window.
> 
> Go through the exact same steps to open, copy, and paste your second design into the hooped area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see all of the stitch packs are in order in the object manager.  You can reorder these, I think. if you click and drag the layers, if you wanted to do all of the applique placement first for both designs, if you are that ambitious.  It's kind of tricky to do the click and drag, if you click and drag right in the middle of the column it does nothing, but if you drag your cursor a bit to the left of where the numbers are in the stitch packs you'll get a blue line to show up and that will be where it "drops" the pack that you are trying to move.
> 
> Add text if you want, and after you generate those stitches, you can export it as a PES just like you would have done before.
> 
> I hope that makes sense...never done a step by step before!



I have yet to try any kind of digitizing.  Is SEU just for adding text/fonts?  It's really kind of you to explain all of this.  I've had my machine for just a little over a month now and would love to try something like this.  You are a saint for helping everyone out 



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  We should see who can create the best outfit for their 2 liter bottles!
> 
> This is an amazing tutorial - I book marked it for future reference (ahem - if I ever get my embroidery machine).    Thanks so much for doing it!


You could have a second specialty for your etsy shop with dressing 2 liter bottles.  And to think, I just put one in the recycle bin.

And get that embroidery machine.  I really thought I could live without one, but now that I have mine I'm in love with it!  I didn't have a name for him yet (I assume it's a him since it's a Brother) and tonight I decided to name him "Genius."



DMGeurts said:


> Also, could I ask a favor???
> 
> If you all could say a quick prayer (or what ever your beliefs are)... my oldest dd is on her way home from Wisconsin Dells with her bff... and they are stuck in a storm in Eau Claire, WI... they are hiding out under a bank awning.  She is only 13 and pretty scared.  And of course, I am a nervous momma.
> 
> I am switching between screens, watching the radar and giving them updates, so they know when they can get back on the road again.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> D~


I hope the storms pass over quickly and that your dd is safe.  We went to WI Dells every summer when I was a kid (I grew up in WI).  I was just telling my kids about the Duck rides the other day.


----------



## jessica52877

I missed alot as far as telling everyone how much I love the stuff but I really do!! My favorite though has got to be the elephant pin cushion! I believe I'll be making me one. I am very tempted to even move my sewing room back to the basement so I can decorate the room! My room up here is decorated with Pooh and was Dallas' baby room. I could never redecorate it!



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone



I justified my doll because I needed a model! I think I sold more skirts before I had the model! So far she hasn't even come close to paying for herself. I got Lanie because I LOVED her hair. Well, it is a pain in the rear and I don't even play with her!! I still love her, she has been naked for a while though. 



jas0202 said:


> I've had that problem, and have found that I didn't actually generate the stitches.  When you type in the lettering and hit enter, it shows up on your design, but that's not really "finalized" until you click on the little lightning bolt up at the very tippy top of the screen.  That will generate stitches and then you should be able to export it.  The other thing that you can sometimes do in order to generate stitches is to right click on the section/block for the lettering in the object manager at the right of the screen, then click on "reprocess this shift" and it will also generate.  The slightest changes that you make...moving the text, changing thread color/font, etc. requires you to re-generate stitches.  HTH!



Okay, why didn't I know I needed to hit the lightning bolt! I spent hours and hours trying and lots of tears later Wendy just did what I needed for me! I must have hit it once fooling around because one time I got it to where I could export as pes, but never again could I get that option. Now that I know to click the lightning bolt it would probably work and save me HOURS of time doing stupid disney fonts letter by letter on my machine. 

I am thinking you deserve another sewn out thank you! Just too tired to get up right now! LOL!


----------



## jas0202

D~  Said a prayer for your daughter...my girls are terrified of storms, though they are only 6 and 3, and they seem so much worse when you're away from your mama!  



VBAndrea said:


> I have yet to try any kind of digitizing.  Is SEU just for adding text/fonts?  It's really kind of you to explain all of this.  I've had my machine for just a little over a month now and would love to try something like this.  You are a saint for helping everyone out



Andrea...not sure I deserve sainthood yet, because I am still very new at learning, I'm just kind of fearless when it comes to stuff like that so I just jump in and happen to figure a few things out.  

As for the program itself, you can do much more than just adding fonts and such.  I have digitized a few very simple logos for my DH's favorite sports teams to put on the left chest of some polo shirts for him.  (I must admit though, that these are very EASY logos, and single color...so not too difficult!)  I've done a few simple appliques as well on my own.  I've joined the SEU Yahoo group and gotten a lot of information, and also there are a few things out there for free on youtube.  Within the program itself you can download a manual...it's 100+ pages if I remember correctly, but that's where I figured out a lot of other things.  

I also think that the more you use your machine and see how other digitizers do things, the more you are willing to experiment once you have seen kind of how they think.  There's no way that I could do some of the complicated characters at this point, but maybe someday. I have attempted, but it's still just tinkering at this point.


----------



## mphalens

aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.


Fabulous dress!  And I agree about the things we learn and are "pushed" to do thanks to the disboards!  I've learned SO much since I first joined ... and I have so many people to thank!



DMGeurts said:


> Ooooh - I hope you find a dolly to model for you.  May I suggest Kit?    Her hair is shorter and does't get as messy with frequent changings.
> 
> D~  <---- who has been stalking this thread all day waiting for these pics!



I  Kit!  Does anyone know who Hattie Holiday is?  I don't remember who made her, but my grandmother had her when I was a girl ... she had different outfits for the different holidays ... I just LOVED her ... Kit looks so much like Hattie Holiday ... I inherited Hattie after my grandmother passed away ... but she has a hard plastic body rather than the softer body of the AG dolls ... ok ... I'm rambling ... but I LOVE Kit!!!!





DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I commented on FB ... but all of this is just amazing!!!  LOVE it!




ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!


My Mom and grandmother used to make me matching outfits for my Baby Soft Sounds doll ... In fact, my Mom would take my picture with Baby in our matching outfits for our Christmas card several years in a row ... 



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pillow pet!  And those dresses!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, could I ask a favor???
> 
> If you all could say a quick prayer (or what ever your beliefs are)... my oldest dd is on her way home from Wisconsin Dells with her bff... and they are stuck in a storm in Eau Claire, WI... they are hiding out under a bank awning.  She is only 13 and pretty scared.  And of course, I am a nervous momma.
> 
> I am switching between screens, watching the radar and giving them updates, so they know when they can get back on the road again.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers that they get home safe and sound!
> 
> Oh!  All of the AG posts reminded me ... I have the AG Kirsten patterns ... they're somewhere upstairs in my Mom's sewing room ... Has anyone ever used the AG patterns to sew outfits?  I know my mom made me several outfits, but I seem to remember her always being frustrated with them!
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> You could have a second specialty for your etsy shop with dressing 2 liter bottles.  And to think, I just put one in the recycle bin.
> 
> And get that embroidery machine.  I really thought I could live without one, but now that I have mine I'm in love with it!  I didn't have a name for him yet (I assume it's a him since it's a Brother) and tonight I decided to name him "Genius."
> .



ROFL... at my second specialty and Genius.    What I really, honestly want an embroidery machine for... to do the faces on the appliques - that would be so nice!  



jessica52877 said:


> I missed alot as far as telling everyone how much I love the stuff but I really do!! My favorite though has got to be the elephant pin cushion! I believe I'll be making me one. I am very tempted to even move my sewing room back to the basement so I can decorate the room! My room up here is decorated with Pooh and was Dallas' baby room. I could never redecorate it!
> 
> 
> 
> I justified my doll because I needed a model! I think I sold more skirts before I had the model! So far she hasn't even come close to paying for herself. I got Lanie because I LOVED her hair. Well, it is a pain in the rear and I don't even play with her!! I still love her, she has been naked for a while though.
> !



Victoria says thanks for the compliment on her elephant.  

Maybe you should have saved the $$ on Lanie and just used a 2 liter bottle...  I really wish I would have known a long time ago that AGs and 2 liters were interchangeable - would have saved me a ton of cash!  



jas0202 said:


> D~  Said a prayer for your daughter...my girls are terrified of storms, though they are only 6 and 3, and they seem so much worse when you're away from your mama!



Thank you for your prayers everyone...  They are back on the road again and through the storms.  They aren't home yet, but I think the worst is over.  I hope.

My girls don't like storms either... they were caught in a vehicle during a tornado a few years ago (I was at home and they were swimming at a public pool with a friend and her mom) - they were on the way home  when a tornado hit our town... I was terrified for them because I knew they were out in the middle of no where.  They ended up in a stranger's basement... and I was in ours.  I never want to go through that again.  

D~


----------



## Loodlow

I have become a lurker, but just wanted to drop by and say hi and wow! You all never cease to amaze me. LOVE the elephant too. I have hit a dry spell....just cannot make myself sew! And I need to make myself some scrub tops! Anyone have a cure for the I-just-don't-wanna-sew mood?


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I  Kit!  Does anyone know who Hattie Holiday is?  I don't remember who made her, but my grandmother had her when I was a girl ... she had different outfits for the different holidays ... I just LOVED her ... Kit looks so much like Hattie Holiday ... I inherited Hattie after my grandmother passed away ... but she has a hard plastic body rather than the softer body of the AG dolls ... ok ... I'm rambling ... but I LOVE Kit!!!!
> 
> Oh!  All of the AG posts reminded me ... I have the AG Kirsten patterns ... they're somewhere upstairs in my Mom's sewing room ... Has anyone ever used the AG patterns to sew outfits?  I know my mom made me several outfits, but I seem to remember her always being frustrated with them!



I am not sure who Hattie Holiday is... I hope someone is able to help you figure out who she is.  

I have not done any of the actual AG patterns... but I have heard from many people that they are really difficult - so I don't think it's you.  I am not brave enough to try them yet either.

D~


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> I have become a lurker, but just wanted to drop by and say hi and wow! You all never cease to amaze me. LOVE the elephant too. I have hit a dry spell....just cannot make myself sew! And I need to make myself some scrub tops! Anyone have a cure for the I-just-don't-wanna-sew mood?



Hey - how ya been!!!!! You can do it - maybe a new pattern???

D - how's the storm passing - still prayin!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

jas0202 said:


> Andrea...not sure I deserve sainthood yet, because I am still very new at learning, I'm just kind of fearless when it comes to stuff like that so I just jump in and happen to figure a few things out.
> 
> As for the program itself, you can do much more than just adding fonts and such.  I have digitized a few very simple logos for my DH's favorite sports teams to put on the left chest of some polo shirts for him.  (I must admit though, that these are very EASY logos, and single color...so not too difficult!)  I've done a few simple appliques as well on my own.  I've joined the SEU Yahoo group and gotten a lot of information, and also there are a few things out there for free on youtube.  Within the program itself you can download a manual...it's 100+ pages if I remember correctly, but that's where I figured out a lot of other things.
> 
> I also think that the more you use your machine and see how other digitizers do things, the more you are willing to experiment once you have seen kind of how they think.  There's no way that I could do some of the complicated characters at this point, but maybe someday. I have attempted, but it's still just tinkering at this point.



Thanks for all the information.  I am going to have download the program and play around with it some this summer.  I was stitching out some pirate designs last night and just can't imagine designing what you want in order for it to stitch out correctly.  


HATTIE HOLIDAY, from my minimal research, was made by the Effanbee doll company in 1978.


----------



## DMGeurts

Loodlow said:


> I have become a lurker, but just wanted to drop by and say hi and wow! You all never cease to amaze me. LOVE the elephant too. I have hit a dry spell....just cannot make myself sew! And I need to make myself some scrub tops! Anyone have a cure for the I-just-don't-wanna-sew mood?



Here's what I do for a dry spell...  Go online fabric shopping.  LOL  I've yet to have a dry spell.    Here's a couple of links to my fav fabric shops:

http://www.spiceberrycottage.com/shop/

http://www.desperatequilters.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi



billwendy said:


> D - how's the storm passing - still prayin!!!



I *know* I came on last night and posted that she had made it home safely.  But I dont' know where my post went?  

Thank you for all the prayers...  I know I am a bit strange sometimes... but when my girls were born, I assumed that as they grow, a mom would love them less and less - I never imagined that I could love them more.  But every day, my love for them compounds and I just don't know what I would do with out either of them.    Most days, they drive me totally insane    but I am still smitten.  So, thank you for all the prayers.  

Off to help Victoria make 2 more elephants.  One of them she sold on FB last night and the other, I need something to donate to our United Way fundraiser at work tomorrow.  I'd kind of forgotten about that one.  

D~


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



I am in envy. I am scared of this pattern for some reason.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love your sewing machine cover. I have a free tutorial of one I want to do.



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.
> 
> When I bought them they were not all in the best condition, I acutally removed the head on one of them and restuffed her.  I cleaned them up, washed their hair and dressed them in new clothes.  They aren't perfect by any means, but they serve their purpose.
> 
> So you are not alone



I love these



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



Wendy I love those dresses I want to make one for DD.


----------



## cogero

Oh and Jill I forgot to say thank you for all the SEU tutorials I am going to bookmark them and save them for after next week when dance season is over.


----------



## cajunfan

DMGeurts said:


> Off to help Victoria make 2 more elephants.  One of them she sold on FB last night and the other, I need something to donate to our United Way fundraiser at work tomorrow.  I'd kind of forgotten about that one.
> 
> D~



Would you send me a pm with a link so I can purchase on of those pin cushions??? I really like those...hate my old tomato one!

Lynn


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> Yay!    You did it!
> 
> Hmmm...I am not sure that I have ever tried to merge two designs...  I have taken a design and added to it with lettering...not sure I have messed with it to try to do two designs together.  I'll have to give it a whirl and get back to you.   Off to play with it now!





jas0202 said:


> ....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.
> 
> First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, from the menu, choose open to open the first of your designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigate to the design that you want to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will open in a separate tab.  With the object manager open, click on the first "stitch pack" in the section, hold down shift, and click on the last stitch pack so all of them are highlighted and selected.  Right click on the highlighted stitch packs and choose copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the tab for your blank design with your hoop.  Make sure you are clicking in the hooped area and right click and choose paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only problem I find with this procedure...it doesn't maintain the same colors as established in the original design, but I just refer to the original documentation anyway, so it's not a huge deal.  It will place the strangely colored design off in space somewhere when you click paste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the layers still selected and your cursor looking like a little four-arrowed-crosshair thingy, you can drag the design to where you want it in the hoop.  You might have to use the zoom control on the lower part of the window.
> 
> Go through the exact same steps to open, copy, and paste your second design into the hooped area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see all of the stitch packs are in order in the object manager.  You can reorder these, I think. if you click and drag the layers, if you wanted to do all of the applique placement first for both designs, if you are that ambitious.  It's kind of tricky to do the click and drag, if you click and drag right in the middle of the column it does nothing, but if you drag your cursor a bit to the left of where the numbers are in the stitch packs you'll get a blue line to show up and that will be where it "drops" the pack that you are trying to move.
> 
> Add text if you want, and after you generate those stitches, you can export it as a PES just like you would have done before.
> 
> I hope that makes sense...never done a step by step before!



Thank you Jill....your first tutorial was perfect!  

I played around with it last night a bit, and still can't say that I have mastered it, but it is turning out to be so much fun!  (at least it is a time filler!)

My grand daughter is finally (after 3 trips) going to be tall enough to RIDE!  She is 41 inches tall!!!!  So, I had seen several cute designs of a little girl with a line under her and on top with a measuring tape next to her and the saying Finally tall enough...or something like that.

I am using the Mouse Girl from Heather Sue for the hard part...(the girl!) and am attempting to put the rest of the pieces around it...so far it isn't working the way I want it to , but I am sure that in the next 97 days I will have it figured out!  (of course my DD11 told me I should just use a piece of an old tape measure for that part...and I might) 

And....I managed to put my husband's business telephone on a shirt  with his business logo from Heather Sue....part of his father's day gift.

So, I have to say you have made my week with your help...


Again, thanks a million!!

Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm working on a fill embroidery design for a friend, she had it digitized at the place I bought my machine, and told them I'm the one doing it...she has a new business, and I'm helping her get some logo shirts done at a reasonable price.  But this design is making me crazy!!!  The thread (sulky) keeps shredding in the denser areas, and I have to keep backing up and restarting.  Is this a thread, machine or embroidery issue?  I didn't purchase the thread, she did so I had the right colors.  Any suggestions are appreciated...I already changed the needle, and this is my test run so I'm not on the actual shirts at this point.


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> Thank you Jill....your first tutorial was perfect!
> 
> I played around with it last night a bit, and still can't say that I have mastered it, but it is turning out to be so much fun!  (at least it is a time filler!)
> 
> My grand daughter is finally (after 3 trips) going to be tall enough to RIDE!  She is 41 inches tall!!!!  So, I had seen several cute designs of a little girl with a line under her and on top with a measuring tape next to her and the saying Finally tall enough...or something like that.
> 
> I am using the Mouse Girl from Heather Sue for the hard part...(the girl!) and am attempting to put the rest of the pieces around it...so far it isn't working the way I want it to , but I am sure that in the next 97 days I will have it figured out!  (of course my DD11 told me I should just use a piece of an old tape measure for that part...and I might)
> 
> And....I managed to put my husband's business telephone on a shirt  with his business logo from Heather Sue....part of his father's day gift.
> 
> So, I have to say you have made my week with your help...
> 
> 
> Again, thanks a million!!
> 
> Nini



Woohoo!  So glad I could help.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.



*Those are great! * I know I've said it before, I'm in no hurry for grandchildren, but it's going to be fun once they come.



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



Yeah, Zoey.  Hope she's raking in the big bucks for being the _original _Pillow Pet!

The dresses are so colorful and cheerful.  Great job.  And I like the hair bows, great detail in the clouds.



jas0202 said:


> ....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.
> 
> First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos ** photos ** photos ** etc
> 
> Add text if you want, and after you generate those stitches, you can export it as a PES just like you would have done before.
> 
> I hope that makes sense...never done a step by step before!



Thanks for taking the time to give such detailed directions with the screens.  That will be very helpful.  



DMGeurts said:


> Also, could I ask a favor???
> 
> If you all could say a quick prayer (or what ever your beliefs are)... my oldest dd is on her way home from Wisconsin Dells with her bff... and they are stuck in a storm in Eau Claire, WI... they are hiding out under a bank awning.  She is only 13 and pretty scared.  And of course, I am a nervous momma.
> 
> 
> D~



Glad to see there was a happy update.



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, why didn't I know I needed to hit the lightning bolt! I spent hours and hours trying and lots of tears later Wendy just did what I needed for me! I must have hit it once fooling around because one time I got it to where I could export as pes, but never again could I get that option. Now that I know to click the lightning bolt it would probably work and save me HOURS of time doing stupid disney fonts letter by letter on my machine.
> 
> I am thinking you deserve another sewn out thank you! Just too tired to get up right now! LOL!



Ditto.  I printed out the lettering instructions for SEU.  I know they have a disclaimer that it doesn't include everything, but the lightning bolt seems to be a significant omission.  I guess free is free.




cogero said:


> I am in envy. I am scared of this pattern for some reason.



Thanks.  That means a lot coming from you because I know you do a lot of sewing.  Other than a couple errors that were my fault (ooo, I hate saying that) it was pretty easy.  Not necessarily fast, but easy.



NiniMorris said:


> My grand daughter is finally (after 3 trips) going to be tall enough to RIDE!  She is 41 inches tall!!!!  So, I had seen several cute designs of a little girl with a line under her and on top with a measuring tape next to her and the saying Finally tall enough...or something like that.
> 
> 
> Nini



I  and  you shirt idea.



I guess I didn't capture a couple other posts that I thought I did.  

*Andrea*, I'm sure you sent shock waves through the AG community when you publicly admitted there is a buck naked AG doll in your house.

And, I remember Dorine said the stripwork jumper might run big.  Would someone who has an AG doll and a 2 liter bottle try a dress on a bottle to see how the fit is so I can see how good of a model Ginger really is?  Thanks.

So I'm very torn today.  I've been trying to finish my current set of GKTW pillowcases. Now I want to play with SEU, but I have to make another dress for Ginger.  And I'm really supposed to be painting the deck furniture.

Maybe I'll go read about snacks on the restaurant thread.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> *Andrea*, I'm sure you sent shock waves through the AG community when you publicly admitted there is a buck naked AG doll in your house.
> 
> And, I remember Dorine said the stripwork jumper might run big.  Would someone who has an AG doll and a 2 liter bottle try a dress on a bottle to see how the fit is so I can see how good of a model Ginger really is?  Thanks.
> ::



LOL... As long as she doesn't post pictures - we should be OK.  

I have a 2 liter coke bottle - but it's the hour glass figure one - so I am not sure it will work?  But I can try to grab one while I am in town today.  

I love the name you chose for Ginger.  

D~


----------



## clhemsath

Hi Ladies~

I need HELP!  Before I do this:    and then this: 

So with all the great information recently, I decided to download Stitch Era Universial.  All I wanted to do was take the Cruise Ship I got from Heathersue and add Cruisin with to the bottom.  So, I went through the link and downloaded it.

Now, none of the files I have previously purchased can be accessed!?!?!?!?!  Not even the ones in my email.  The endings are all missing from them and whenever I click on them, the error message comes up with:

Windows found that this file is potentially harmful.

WHAT DID I DO???  Please help


----------



## Disneymom1218

Loodlow said:


> I have become a lurker, but just wanted to drop by and say hi and wow! You all never cease to amaze me. LOVE the elephant too. I have hit a dry spell....just cannot make myself sew! And I need to make myself some scrub tops! Anyone have a cure for the I-just-don't-wanna-sew mood?



I am in a no sew mode as well. I think the only thing that could get me out of my slump would be to have another trip to Disney planned so I had a reason to sew. That and well an unlimited amount of funds so I could get my embroider machine and a Serger, and a great fabric collection started LOL. I hope you get out of your slum soon. I may go and fiddle around later today and see what I can come up with. I have some curtains and an old Nemo Duvet Cover I can use to make my girls something.


----------



## ellenbenny

clhemsath said:


> Hi Ladies~
> 
> I need HELP!  Before I do this:    and then this:
> 
> So with all the great information recently, I decided to download Stitch Era Universial.  All I wanted to do was take the Cruise Ship I got from Heathersue and add Cruisin with to the bottom.  So, I went through the link and downloaded it.
> 
> Now, none of the files I have previously purchased can be accessed!?!?!?!?!  Not even the ones in my email.  The endings are all missing from them and whenever I click on them, the error message comes up with:
> 
> Windows found that this file is potentially harmful.
> 
> WHAT DID I DO???  Please help



Oh no!  I actually have no idea, but wanted to at least let you know I read your question and I feel for you.  I hope someone knows what happened and can help you fix it!


----------



## cogero

I have actually started sewing something today. I had to stop though because I was missing some of the info for the Easy Fits so I will finish them tonight.

I also measured both the kids and wrote down the measurements so I don't need to bother them every time I make something.

I am loving my new sewing machine can't wait to get home after dance and finish the Easy fits and work on the matching shirt.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



Who is to say that it's a mistake? There is no reason you can't modify a pattern to a way you like to do something. There are no mistakes in sewing!! It's just interpretation. 



ellenbenny said:


> ]



I love this outfit. What is the pattern? Is it something you've modified?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on a fill embroidery design for a friend, she had it digitized at the place I bought my machine, and told them I'm the one doing it...she has a new business, and I'm helping her get some logo shirts done at a reasonable price.  But this design is making me crazy!!!  The thread (sulky) keeps shredding in the denser areas, and I have to keep backing up and restarting.  Is this a thread, machine or embroidery issue?  I didn't purchase the thread, she did so I had the right colors.  Any suggestions are appreciated...I already changed the needle, and this is my test run so I'm not on the actual shirts at this point.



I am NOT trying to critize but if the design was done with auto digitizing software or by a newer digitizer.  The design maybe to dense or their may be stitches sewing on top of other stitches and causing broken threads.  Also the auto digitizing can cause alot of odd problems.  As I said I do not want to critize someones work.  I do custom embroidery all of the time and people will bring me designs that a "friend" did or a shop owner did with "new" auto digitizing software.  This is a red flag for me these designs NEVER run right for me.  I hope I am wrong and you can work it out.  Maybe it is the density and you can just lessen it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am NOT trying to critize but if the design was done with auto digitizing software or by a newer digitizer.  The design maybe to dense or their may be stitches sewing on top of other stitches and causing broken threads.  Also the auto digitizing can cause alot of odd problems.  As I said I do not want to critize someones work.  I do custom embroidery all of the time and people will bring me designs that a "friend" did or a shop owner did with "new" auto digitizing software.  This is a red flag for me these designs NEVER run right for me.  I hope I am wrong and you can work it out.  Maybe it is the density and you can just lessen it.



I figured it had something to do with the density, though the person who did the digitizing is not new at it, I know she's been doing it at this one shop for years. (the new  business is gymnastics, not sewing, lol) I am willing to bet that she didn't do a test stitch though, because if she did, it would have driven her crazy too.  I bet my thread broke 50 times, and it was always in the densest area.  I just wasnt sure if this was the difference between a professional machine and home machine thing.  I'm going to send it back, and tell them I can't do it, it's just not worth my effort.  I know she paid for the design, so I think they need to make it right.   Thanks for your input, I don't take it as criticism at all, I needed the opinion!


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!



 Love those outfits too.



billwendy said:


> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



Zoey.. she's so cute. What pattern are those dresses? They came out great as did the ITH hair pretties.



DMGeurts said:


> Also, could I ask a favor???
> 
> If you all could say a quick prayer (or what ever your beliefs are)... my oldest dd is on her way home from Wisconsin Dells with her bff... and they are stuck in a storm in Eau Claire, WI... they are hiding out under a bank awning.  She is only 13 and pretty scared.  And of course, I am a nervous momma.
> 
> I am switching between screens, watching the radar and giving them updates, so they know when they can get back on the road again.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> D~



 So glad they made it home safetly.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I have actually started sewing something today. I had to stop though because I was missing some of the info for the Easy Fits so I will finish them tonight.
> 
> I also measured both the kids and wrote down the measurements so I don't need to bother them every time I make something.
> 
> I am loving my new sewing machine can't wait to get home after dance and finish the Easy fits and work on the matching shirt.



I'm glad you're enjoying your new machine.  I have the Easy Fit pattern too, but I wouldn't know how to put them on Ginger.  I've thought of making human size jammie bottoms, but so far, it's just a thought.



SallyfromDE said:


> Who is to say that it's a mistake? There is no reason you can't modify a pattern to a way you like to do something. There are no mistakes in sewing!! It's just interpretation.



Interpretation.  That's it. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I bet my thread broke 50 times, and it was always in the densest area.



That's patience.  Above and beyond the call of duty, patience!



No SEU, no clothes for Ginger, no more pillowcases.  I was a mature adult and painted the deck furniture.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> No SEU, no clothes for Ginger, no more pillowcases.  *I was a mature adult* and painted the deck furniture.



I wish someone would teach me how to be one of those!  Good job!  I made a "Target" red and khaki elephant for a United Way silent auction at work tomorrow.  

D~


----------



## miprender

clhemsath said:


> Hi Ladies~
> 
> I need HELP!  Before I do this:    and then this:
> 
> So with all the great information recently, I decided to download Stitch Era Universial.  All I wanted to do was take the Cruise Ship I got from Heathersue and add Cruisin with to the bottom.  So, I went through the link and downloaded it.
> 
> Now, none of the files I have previously purchased can be accessed!?!?!?!?!  Not even the ones in my email.  The endings are all missing from them and whenever I click on them, the error message comes up with:
> 
> Windows found that this file is potentially harmful.
> 
> WHAT DID I DO???  Please help



I have no reason for what happened but could you try another computer and download your files from the email onto a thumbdrive.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on a fill embroidery design for a friend, she had it digitized at the place I bought my machine, and told them I'm the one doing it...she has a new business, and I'm helping her get some logo shirts done at a reasonable price.  But this design is making me crazy!!!  The thread (sulky) keeps shredding in the denser areas, and I have to keep backing up and restarting.  Is this a thread, machine or embroidery issue?  I didn't purchase the thread, she did so I had the right colors.  Any suggestions are appreciated...I already changed the needle, and this is my test run so I'm not on the actual shirts at this point.


I only bought Sulky thread when I hand appliqued (mainly for convenience sake as it was readily avaiolable at Joann's) and often had trouble with it breaking.  I tried it in my PE770 as well and it didn't work too well there either -- worse than in my regular machine.




aboveH20 said:


> *Andrea*, I'm sure you sent shock waves through the AG community when you publicly admitted there is a buck naked AG doll in your house.


Shhhhhh!  Don't tell anyone, but my 2 liter soda bottles are all naked too!



clhemsath said:


> Hi Ladies~
> 
> I need HELP!  Before I do this:    and then this:
> 
> So with all the great information recently, I decided to download Stitch Era Universial.  All I wanted to do was take the Cruise Ship I got from Heathersue and add Cruisin with to the bottom.  So, I went through the link and downloaded it.
> 
> Now, none of the files I have previously purchased can be accessed!?!?!?!?!  Not even the ones in my email.  The endings are all missing from them and whenever I click on them, the error message comes up with:
> 
> Windows found that this file is potentially harmful.
> 
> WHAT DID I DO???  Please help


Oh no!!!!  I have no clue what one would do in this case.  I would ask my dh.  But now you have me very  to download SEU.  Please post if you are able to solve the problem.  I hope you have it resolved by now as I know how terribly frustrating something like that can be.


*DORINE*
Don't go into shock, but I was at Walmart with dd picking up some thread and she was looking at everything on the rack and kept saying "you have that."  Then she came across a tomato pin cushion and asked if we could buy it  I think I'm going to make something with some black and white fabric one of these days.  Let me add that to my list -- I actually should really make a list and then I might get more done.


----------



## ellenbenny

SallyfromDE said:


> I love this outfit. What is the pattern? Is it something you've modified?



Thank you!  It is actually Carla C's portrait peasant top and the easy fit pants.  The portrait peasant top has instructions for adding the tiered ruffles.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Pin cushion...what's that?  Lol...I've used a magnet for years.  I've got a bunch of them full of pins, it's so much easier than a cushion.  But I do like your elephant, Dorine.  My only problem with something so cute is I'm sure my DD would steal him to play with.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> *DORINE*
> Don't go into shock, but I was at Walmart with dd picking up some thread and she was looking at everything on the rack and kept saying "you have that."  Then she came across a tomato pin cushion and asked if we could buy it  I think I'm going to make something with some black and white fabric one of these days.  Let me add that to my list -- I actually should really make a list and then I might get more done.



LOL  Good choice.  You should tell her that those tomatoes are rotten.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Pin cushion...what's that?  Lol...I've used a magnet for years.  I've got a bunch of them full of pins, it's so much easier than a cushion.  But I do like your elephant, Dorine.  My only problem with something so cute is I'm sure my DD would steal him to play with.



THank you.    OK - so explain to me how you use a magnet???  I am slightly confused.  

D~


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DMGeurts said:


> THank you.    OK - so explain to me how you use a magnet???  I am slightly confused.
> 
> D~



I found a plastic covered dish thingy at Hobby Lobby that is a magnet.  Instead of that tomato, you just put the pins in this dish thing that is about the size of a bar of soap


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DMGeurts said:


> THank you.    OK - so explain to me how you use a magnet???  I am slightly confused.
> 
> D~



Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.



If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.


Nini


----------



## love to stitch

aboveH20 said:


> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



Very cute dress.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!  D~



The sewing machine cover is very pretty and the elephants are adorable.



ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.



The matching sets are very cute. My granddaughter loves having matching outfits for her dolls.



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp??



Your pillow pet is very cute. The dresses and hair trims are very pretty.


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.





DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I found a plastic covered dish thingy at Hobby Lobby that is a magnet.  Instead of that tomato, you just put the pins in this dish thing that is about the size of a bar of soap





NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks everyone... believe it or not - sometimes I am just way too one dimensional.  

D~


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini



OOooooo  I like that idea!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm going to have to look for one of these myself, hubby doesnt do auto parts store.    ive probably got 1000 pons, but it takes 4 sewing magnets to handle them.


----------



## miprender

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I found a plastic covered dish thingy at Hobby Lobby that is a magnet.  Instead of that tomato, you just put the pins in this dish thing that is about the size of a bar of soap





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.



 That is what I have too, but it is great for picking the pins off the floor when the kids knock it down


----------



## Loodlow

billwendy said:


> Hey - how ya been!!!!! You can do it - maybe a new pattern???



Hey Wendy! Busy with a new job, maybe a new Wish Kid would inspire me 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's what I do for a dry spell...  Go online fabric shopping.  LOL  I've yet to have a dry spell.    Here's a couple of links to my fav fabric shops:
> 
> http://www.spiceberrycottage.com/shop/
> 
> http://www.desperatequilters.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That would end the dry spin!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a no sew mode as well. I think the only thing that could get me out of my slump would be to have another trip to Disney planned so I had a reason to sew. That and well an unlimited amount of funds so I could get my embroider machine and a Serger, and a great fabric collection started LOL. I hope you get out of your slum soon. I may go and fiddle around later today and see what I can come up with. I have some curtains and an old Nemo Duvet Cover I can use to make my girls something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like me! More Disney and more money and a new Serger would definitely get me in the mood!
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini



Great idea!  They have those at Sears.


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> Hey Wendy! Busy with a new job, maybe a new Wish Kid would inspire me



Totally! We will have a bunch this fall for sure!!!!!!! Keep your eyes peeled!!!

Hey Everyone - make sure you keep your email address updated on the Big Give boards ( :

Also, still a few things out for Bridgie's big give - if you havent shipped yet, please think about shipping to GKTW - we really need to get the few items left to her!!!!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.






There are matching shorts underneath.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I am absolutely pages and pages behind.  My job is demanding more of my time lately so no time to read this thread or sew!



DMGeurts said:


> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



You always pick the best fabric combos!  Love it!  And your daughter did a great job on the elephant!



ellenbenny said:


>



Those are so cute-it makes me want to gain custody of Alexa's AG dolls so I can dress them up!



cajunfan said:


> Lynn



Fabulous!  I know they will appreciate them so much.  Someday when I want to do some but I have so little time to sew right now.



aboveH20 said:


> Nini!!! Don't give up.  I *FINALLY *got it. You will too.



That made me laugh!



aboveH20 said:


> _Then_



Looks great!  I don't see any mistakes!  This thread does that to me too.  Four years ago, I didn't even own a sewing machine.  Now I'm addicted to buying fabric, whether I have a use for it or not.



billwendy said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Ahh, Zoe is so cute!  Love the fabrics you used on the dresses.  That's such a simple pattern but it turns out so cute.  I've made a few of those dresses for Alexa.



NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> Nini




That is a great idea!


----------



## sheridee32

this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl 





 my oldest grandaughter





my youngest grandaughter and middle daughter 





the daddy daughter dance





the bride & groom they both work for disney





 my wonderful husband





my middle grandaughter


----------



## sheridee32

a few pictures from our trip in may


----------



## DMGeurts

Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



This is so cute!  I love the fabric!  



sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my youngest grandaughter and middle daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the daddy daughter dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bride & groom they both work for disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wonderful husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my middle grandaughter





sheridee32 said:


> a few pictures from our trip in may



Congratulations!  Your dd's wedding looked gorgeous!  And it looks like everyone was having so much fun!  

And it looks like you had a great trip in May too.    I hope you'll have time soon to get back to sewing some fun stuff.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.


Absolutely adorable!  I love your daughter's hair -- it's such a pretty strawberry bolonde as it appears much more blonde than strawberry.  I bet she gets tons of compliments on it!



sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my youngest grandaughter and middle daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the daddy daughter dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bride & groom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wonderful husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my middle grandaughter


Congrats to your daughter!  You have a beautiful family 



sheridee32 said:


> a few pictures from our trip in may


Looks like you had fun but bigger pictures please!!!


----------



## jenshell75

YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult. 

Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finnished.  

I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts 

Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days 
Jen


----------



## queenvickitoria

jenshell75 said:


> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts




Make sure you are pulling on the bottom (bobin) thread to gather.  Or you could zig zag over dental floss or cord.


----------



## billwendy

sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my youngest grandaughter and middle daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the daddy daughter dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bride & groom they both work for disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wonderful husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my middle grandaughter



Beautiful Sheri!!!! Looks like it was a wonderful time!


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini



This is what I use also.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



Welcome, the outfit is Very cute.



sheridee32 said:


>



Well..... I guess that is an OK excuse for not being around lately.

Congratulations, and nice pics from the trip too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sheri the wedding photos are beautiful!  your DD looks so happy!!!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Shhhhhh!  Don't tell anyone, but my 2 liter soda bottles are all naked too!



  



love to stitch said:


> Very cute dress.



Thanks. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm going to have to look for one of these myself, hubby doesnt do auto parts store.    ive probably got 1000 pons, but it takes 4 sewing magnets to handle them.



I like the idea that the magnet helps pick them up off the floor.  May look into them myself.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



I love your adorable DD's adorable outfit.  Let the sewing begin.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> That made me laugh!
> 
> 
> Looks great!  I don't see any mistakes!  This thread does that to me too.  Four years ago, I didn't even own a sewing machine.  Now I'm addicted to buying fabric, whether I have a use for it or not.



Thanks.

I know what you mean about buying fabric.




sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl



The dress is beautiful.  How cool to have a "in" at Disney.  I tired to get my older son to apply to the college program.  What area does she work in?



jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Jen



I love the dress.  Cupcakes, yum.

I did the zig zag over dental floss method when I was working on a patchwork twirl that has a lot of gathering.  Try it if you haven't already.  The only problem I found was that I was getting hynotized watching the sewing (to make sure I didn't sew over the floss).  The CarlaC recommended method is two rows of stitching, one at 1/8" from the edge and one at 1/2", then pull the bobbin threads.


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.



I just saw your ticker.  One day until your cruise!  Hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> I just saw your ticker.  One day until your crusie!  Hope you have an amazing time.




Thanks!  We're so excited!  The kids are driving me crazy...usually we sail on a Saturday or Sunday, this waiting until Tuesday is agonizing, lol.  But that gives me today to finish getting everything together, running last minute things and not at Walmart at midnight as usual.  Would you believe I fished my sewing last week?  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tonight, I might have to start a new project, not cruise related!


----------



## VBAndrea

jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finnished.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days
> Jen



You should be proud!  It's beautiful!!!!

For gathering you can either zig zag over dental floss and pull the dental floss which glides very easily or you can do two rows of long stitches using upholstery thread in the bobbin.  You pull the bobbin (upholestery threads) when gathering.  I've done both ways.  If I have TONS to gather I prefer the dental floss, but for a normal ruffle on a dress I prefer the upholsery thread method.  HTH for your future projects.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  We're so excited!  The kids are driving me crazy...usually we sail on a Saturday or Sunday, this waiting until Tuesday is agonizing, lol.  But that gives me today to finish getting everything together, running last minute things and not at Walmart at midnight as usual.  Would you believe I fished my sewing last week?  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tonight, I might have to start a new project, not cruise related!



Don't you have any last minute jewelry to make?  Hair accessories?  Socks?  Flip flops?  You just can't possibly be done the day before.  That's not allowed on here!

Have a super time and if you could post loads of pics on your return I'd appreciate it.  I am thinking about trying a cruise in the future if I can talk the family into it.  DD would be easy to persuade, not so sure about dh and ds.


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Everything looks great.  Your DD did a fab job on her elephant.  I can't believe she made a FB sale.  I'm VERY impressed.



ellenbenny said:


> If it will make you feel any better, a couple of years ago I bought 3 used american girl dolls on eb*y.  I don't have any girls, so these were definitely for me.  I just bought them to make clothes for and dress up.
> 
> Here they are in their Carla C princess simply sweet dresses.


How cute, I love them all dressed up in your princess creations. 



ellenbenny said:


> To really prove how crazy I am, I also bought 3 used Dora dolls a few years back (they were sold in one lot for like $10 I think so quite a bit more reasonable).   I got these for my DGD to play with when she comes over, since I wouldn't let her play with the American Girl dolls yet.
> 
> I used to make my DGD and the dolls matching outfits, but I haven't done that in a while.  She does still play with them quite a bit when she comes over though.
> 
> Oh wait, just remembered a recent picture on my phone of the 3 Dora's, lol!


I love all the Doras dressed up in their matching outfits.  I really like the minnie easy fits and the white shirt.  That is a cute picture of your DGD and her "playmates"



billwendy said:


> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???


Cute, cute, cute.  The dresses for the girls are great.  Is that fabric knit or just regular cotton?  The ITH hair pretties are really cute - they will look great with the rainbow outfits you made.  



jas0202 said:


> ....if I know what you are talking about when you say merging designs, here's how I did it.
> 
> First, start a new wizard, choose the machine brand, model, and hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that makes sense...never done a step by step before!


Thanks a TON for this tutorial.  I've never been able to figure this out so I'm going to give it a try.  



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you for your prayers everyone...  They are back on the road again and through the storms.  They aren't home yet, but I think the worst is over.  I hope.
> 
> My girls don't like storms either... they were caught in a vehicle during a tornado a few years ago (I was at home and they were swimming at a public pool with a friend and her mom) - they were on the way home  when a tornado hit our town... I was terrified for them because I knew they were out in the middle of no where.  They ended up in a stranger's basement... and I was in ours.  I never want to go through that again.
> D~


Glad to hear your DD is out of the storm and back on the road.  Wow, that tornado story is very scary.  I'm glad they were able to find shelter and everyone was OK.  



Loodlow said:


> I have become a lurker, but just wanted to drop by and say hi and wow! You all never cease to amaze me. LOVE the elephant too. I have hit a dry spell....just cannot make myself sew! And I need to make myself some scrub tops! Anyone have a cure for the I-just-don't-wanna-sew mood?


Welcome.  I suggest a small project so you can get a sense of accomplishment.  Maybe something for yourself or your sewing area.  



Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.


Your DD is a cutie.  That dress is great, love the fabric.  



sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl


Your DD looks gorgeous in her Wedding dress.  It looks like a great wedding.  I love how she came home to Texas for her wedding.  



jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finished.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days
> Jen


You did a great job on the dress.  You can tell your DD loves it too.  As for gathering - as others have said the dental floss method works good for me but I've never been able to pull the bobbin threads to gather with out breaking the thread.  I usually use my ruffle attachment and then adjust the gathers while I'm pinning the skirt to the bodice.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  We're so excited! The kids are driving me crazy...usually we sail on a Saturday or Sunday, this waiting until Tuesday is agonizing, lol.  But that gives me today to finish getting everything together, running last minute things and not at Walmart at midnight as usual.  Would you believe I fished my sewing last week?  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tonight, I might have to start a new project, not cruise related!


 to having all your sewing finished last week.  Have a great time on your cruise.  Can't wait to see your pictures when you get back!


----------



## sheridee32

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea that the magnet helps pick them up off the floor.  May look into them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your adorable DD's adorable outfit.  Let the sewing begin.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I know what you mean about buying fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is beautiful.  How cool to have a "in" at Disney.  I tired to get my older son to apply to the college program.  What area does she work in?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the dress.  Cupcakes, yum.
> 
> I did the zig zag over dental floss method when I was working on a patchwork twirl that has a lot of gathering.  Try it if you haven't already.  The only problem I found was that I was getting hynotized watching the sewing (to make sure I didn't sew over the floss).  The CarlaC recommended method is two rows of stitching, one at 1/8" from the edge and one at 1/2", then pull the bobbin threads.



she is a manager on the west end at downtown and he is a parimedic at all the parks and downtown she as been opening all the new stores when they come online in the new areas downtown


----------



## ericalynn1979

OK ladies, I need your advice.

DH and I booked a trip to WDW for late September.  We're pretty established Disney-goers (with a WDW trip in Sept 09 and cruise in October 10).

We are planning on going to the Halloween party while we are there.  DD (3) wants to be Rapunzel (Tangled).  Has anyone had any success sewing a Rapunzel dress and what pattern did you use?  I'm decent at sewing *stuff* (purses, pillows, curtains) but not overly experienced with clothing.  

I was thinking that I might do a Simply Sweet dress and modify it a little.  Or just a skirt in purple with an overlay like Rapunzel's and pair it with a t-shirt.  DD doesn't like the itchy princess dresses from the Disney store.  And this would not be her official Halloween costume, but just something a little more dressy.

I have a Brother SE350, so I could easily do HeatherSue's Rapunzel cutie on a shirt.


----------



## aboveH20

sheridee32 said:


> she is a manager on the west end at downtown and he is a parimedic at all the parks and downtown she as been opening all the new stores when they come online in the new areas downtown



Sounds interesting -- especially opening new stores.  I keep saying that I want to work in one of the gift shops at the Grand Floridian.  My husband keeps saying we live in New York and the commute would be too long.


----------



## kelly1218

NiniMorris said:


> If you can get your hubby to 'remember' when he is at the auto parts store...they have stainless steel holders for small parts and tools with a magnet in it.  They are bigger than the plastic ones at the fabric store and much cheaper!  I can get up to 1000 pins easily in one.
> 
> 
> Nini


They sell these at Home Depot too( in the tool corral)..... not sure about Walmart...but I'm pretty sure I've seen them in the automotive section


----------



## love to stitch

Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> There are matching shorts underneath.



Your daughter and her outfit are both adorable.




			
				jenshell75 said:
			
		

> ;41540742YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finnished.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days
> Jen



Such a pretty dress and model too.


----------



## cogero

Wendy I was able to cut your trees out so I will get them out in the mail hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday the latest.

We have dance recital dress rehearsal today so it is a busy afternoon and evening.

I finally finished the first outfit for our August trip so psyched about that and dd just asked for a matching shorts instead of a skirt so that makes life a little easier.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



DD and her dress is adorable. I don't think I've seen that fabric. Can't wait to see the next dress. 



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your advice.
> 
> DH and I booked a trip to WDW for late September.  We're pretty established Disney-goers (with a WDW trip in Sept 09 and cruise in October 10).
> 
> We are planning on going to the Halloween party while we are there.  DD (3) wants to be Rapunzel (Tangled).  Has anyone had any success sewing a Rapunzel dress and what pattern did you use?  I'm decent at sewing *stuff* (purses, pillows, curtains) but not overly experienced with clothing.
> 
> I was thinking that I might do a Simply Sweet dress and modify it a little.  Or just a skirt in purple with an overlay like Rapunzel's and pair it with a t-shirt.  DD doesn't like the itchy princess dresses from the Disney store.  And this would not be her official Halloween costume, but just something a little more dressy.
> 
> I have a Brother SE350, so I could easily do HeatherSue's Rapunzel cutie on a shirt.



I'm making Kirsta a Rapunzel tunic using the Portrait Peasant top. Theatre house has long braid attatchments and rapunzel wigs. I figure it will be warm, so I ordered her an attatchment in her own hair color. We plan on braiding it and glueing flowers on it. Back to the dress, I cut it down the front and added a peice in to fold back. On the folded part, I just put button holes in so I could thread the ribbon on. I'm working on the bottom now. I'll a post a picture when I can.


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your new machine.  I have the Easy Fit pattern too, but I wouldn't know how to put them on Ginger.  I've thought of making human size jammie bottoms, but so far, it's just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Interpretation.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's patience.  Above and beyond the call of duty, patience!
> 
> 
> 
> No SEU, no clothes for Ginger, no more pillowcases.  *I was a mature adult and painted the deck furniture.*



LOL! I was a mature adult today and did housework and 
Every now and then I relapse into one....but normally I don't



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Easy...there are such things as pin magnets...its like a round saucer shaped plastic dish, with a magnet hidden inside.  All you have to do is drop the pin on it, and it sticks.  It's great for getting the dropped pins off the floor too...just sweep it over the area and it grabs them all.  I've been using them for years, the first one was a gift, and I think it came from Joann fabrics.



I read somewhere those magnets can mess with computerized machines....do you keep it near you machine without problems? or just in the cutting area? (AKA dining table)



Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



Love.....your DD is a cutie.



jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finnished.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days
> Jen



Does you machine have a basting stitch? I use mine to do gathers (ruffles) just lengthen your basting stitch to at least a 5....pull on the bottom (bobbin) thread....do 2 if your threads break a lot.

Glad you got your machine working....love the dress!



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your advice.
> 
> DH and I booked a trip to WDW for late September.  We're pretty established Disney-goers (with a WDW trip in Sept 09 and cruise in October 10).
> 
> We are planning on going to the Halloween party while we are there.  DD (3) wants to be Rapunzel (Tangled).  Has anyone had any success sewing a Rapunzel dress and what pattern did you use?  I'm decent at sewing *stuff* (purses, pillows, curtains) but not overly experienced with clothing.
> 
> I was thinking that I might do a Simply Sweet dress and modify it a little.  Or just a skirt in purple with an overlay like Rapunzel's and pair it with a t-shirt.  DD doesn't like the itchy princess dresses from the Disney store.  And this would not be her official Halloween costume, but just something a little more dressy.
> 
> I have a Brother SE350, so I could easily do HeatherSue's Rapunzel cutie on a shirt.



I hope if you make a Rapunzel you post it.....our trip is in Nov and I'm waiting to see if DD will be wanting....Belle, Ariel, or Rapunzel.....waiting until Sept to see which way she sways.....I could always make all 3

Everything else was TMTQ.....I loved the wedding pics and D's AG dolls dressed like princesses!

I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress









I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!


----------



## NiniMorris

On the magnetized pin holders...I use mine at the quilting frame and at the cutting table.  I use a real pin cushion at the machines...


I'm not sure if the magnets are a problem with the computerized machines or not, but I don't want to take any chances!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Wendy I was able to cut your trees out so I will get them out in the mail hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday the latest.
> 
> We have dance recital dress rehearsal today so it is a busy afternoon and evening.
> 
> I finally finished the first outfit for our August trip so psyched about that and dd just asked for a matching shorts instead of a skirt so that makes life a little easier.



Thank you so very much Chiara!!! I really appreciate it and will be sure to take pictures!! ( :


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I finally finished the first outfit for our August trip so psyched about that and dd just asked for a matching shorts instead of a skirt so that makes life a little easier.



Hooray for easier.

  <---not dancing, but at least cheering 





Meshell2002 said:


> LOL! I was a mature adult today and did housework and
> Every now and then I relapse into one....but normally I don't
> 
> 
> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



Watch those relapses!

I love your 4th outfits and the backpack -- and of course your daughter.

I have two things to share.  

First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip. 






The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.

And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.






*Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.

PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.

PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.

PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.


----------



## miprender

Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



 I really love that Pooh fabric. 



sheridee32 said:


> this is what I have been working on lately why I have been mia my baby girls wedding this is the daughter that works for disney she had to come back to texas to get married you can take the girl out of texas but you cant take texas out of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my youngest grandaughter and middle daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the daddy daughter dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bride & groom they both work for disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wonderful husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my middle grandaughter



Congrats on your daughter getting married. She is very beautiful.Thanks for sharing the wedding pics and your trip pics. Looked like you had fun but I couldn't see the outfits you made



jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> :



Great job. It came out really nice.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  We're so excited!  The kids are driving me crazy...usually we sail on a Saturday or Sunday, this waiting until Tuesday is agonizing, lol.  But that gives me today to finish getting everything together, running last minute things and not at Walmart at midnight as usual.  Would you believe I fished my sewing last week?  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tonight, I might have to start a new project, not cruise related!



Have fun. Can't wait until you post your pics of your outfits in action



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



Love the 4th of July outfits and the backpack is adorable.



aboveH20 said:


> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the shirts. When I saw Heather's design it made me want to take a cruise just so I could put that on something.

And Ginger's dress is too cute. She is the best dress bottle around


----------



## love to stitch

Meshell2002 said:


> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



Your 4th outfits and backpack are very cute.



			
				aboveH20 said:
			
		

> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.



The shirts are great and Ginger's dress is very pretty.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> 
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.



First... I love the shirts!  

Second....  I just love that AG dress it is adorable!

Third.... ROFLMAO!!!!!!   OMG I love Ginger!  

Well, I will try to answer your questions... Yes, they probably would think it was strange... but only if you were pushing her in a stroller - if you carry her, I think you'd be fine.

I would seriously go with you and act normal... I would even talk to Ginger and ask her which outfit is her favorite.   

I would also call ahead and order Ginger a special menu...  And please ask the waiter to avoid serving any sort of ginger ale beverage - it makes Ginger a bit uneasy.  

I would be happy to send you matching outfits - with LOTS of ruffles.  

And I would not think you were odd...  

Oh and I measured Mr. Pibb and he is needing to lose a bit of weight to fit into Kanani's dress... so, all kidding aside, the 2 liter bottles are slightly too big.  





D~


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> 
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.



You do make me !

Love the t-shirts and looked like the family loved them too, great job!

And Ginger is looking quite lovely, love the dress!


----------



## Meshell2002

D~......did you measure a 1.5 L coke bottle? it may be thinner (though more womanly than Ginger and Mr P)


----------



## DMGeurts

jenshell75 said:


>



This is just adorable!  The onl advice I can offer is make sure that you are pulling on the bobbin thread and not the top thread.  I also have issues doing double rows of stitching and pulling on double rows of bobbin thread.  I always just do one row and it works fine for me.    I know you've gotten some great advice already, so hopefully you are able to find something that works well for you.



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your advice.
> 
> DH and I booked a trip to WDW for late September.  We're pretty established Disney-goers (with a WDW trip in Sept 09 and cruise in October 10).
> .



Congrats on your trip.  I just have to reply and say that your siggy pic is adorable!!!    I"ve never done a Rapunzel dress that's human sized - so I can't help you with that.  But I do know a few weeks ago, someone posted a Rapunzel dress made from a Simply Sweet - and it turned out adorable!



Meshell2002 said:


> LOL! I was a mature adult today and did housework and
> 
> Everything else was TMTQ.....I loved the wedding pics and D's AG dolls dressed like princesses!
> 
> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress



Great job on being a grown up today.    And thanks for admiring my princess outfits... I need to quit messing around making other stuff and make some more.  I still have my Etsy store on vacation and I've been home for 3 weeks!  

I just love the 4th of July outfits and also the back pack - it might be a little small - but it's so adorable!  



Meshell2002 said:


> D~......did you measure a 1.5 L coke bottle? it may be thinner (though more womanly than Ginger and Mr P)



No, I did measure a 2 liter (oooh-la-la) curvy Coke bottle - and she was a wee bit too busty - but I didn't have any 1.5 liters in stock to try.    I might get to the grocery store tomorrow...


Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.* 

D~


----------



## babynala

ericalynn1979 said:


> OK ladies, I need your advice.
> 
> DH and I booked a trip to WDW for late September.  We're pretty established Disney-goers (with a WDW trip in Sept 09 and cruise in October 10).
> 
> We are planning on going to the Halloween party while we are there.  DD (3) wants to be Rapunzel (Tangled).  Has anyone had any success sewing a Rapunzel dress and what pattern did you use?  I'm decent at sewing *stuff* (purses, pillows, curtains) but not overly experienced with clothing.
> 
> I was thinking that I might do a Simply Sweet dress and modify it a little.  Or just a skirt in purple with an overlay like Rapunzel's and pair it with a t-shirt.  DD doesn't like the itchy princess dresses from the Disney store.  And this would not be her official Halloween costume, but just something a little more dressy.
> 
> I have a Brother SE350, so I could easily do HeatherSue's Rapunzel cutie on a shirt.


I never made a Rapunzel dress but there have been a few cute interpretations on this thread.  I think anything in purple / lavender with a faux corset on the bodice would look great.  Or a cute skirt with a Rapunzel t-shirt would be comfy and get the idea across.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!


The 4th of July outfits came out really nice.  Your DS is so funny, I guess you have spoiled him with custom clothes to match his sister.  The BACKPACK BACKPACK came out great.  



aboveH20 said:


> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.


The shirts for Madison's family came out great.  How sweet that she wore it to school on Friday
You are getting to be a doll clothing expert.  The fabrics on that dress are wonderful
I'm picturing you at the AG cafe with your dressed up soda bottle.  I have a feeling they would think there was more then Ginger Ale in that bottle.  



DMGeurts said:


> No, I did measure a 2 liter (oooh-la-la) curvy Coke bottle - and she was a wee bit too busty - but I didn't have any 1.5 liters in stock to try.    I might get to the grocery store tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~


Just make sure no one gets out their camera phone and starts taking pictures.  If there is a YouTube video of a lady dressing soda bottles in the grocery store then we will know it is you.  By the way, I've seen stranger things at the grocery store so go for it.  Let us know which one is a perfect fit.


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~



 OMG I would love to see someone do that at the grocery store


----------



## NiniMorris

OK... I often say LOL, but rarely do I actually laugh out loud when reading something on here...


HOWEVER.... the thought of you two going to the grocery store to try dresses on soda bottles was just too much for me!  My husband actually came running into the living room to see what was going on!

Thanks for making my day!  (now, back to sewing for me!)


Nini


----------



## JMD1979

Well Shoot! I'm waaaaaaaay behind! There have been so many awesome things posted! I know I will miss some and they were all wonderful but here are some things off the top of my head.... Loved the sewing machine cover, the rainbow hair pretties, the beautiful wedding photos, the fourth of July outfits, but most of all Ginger! I am so so jealous! She is such a gorgeous model!  I know I left things out and I'm soo sorry! I really did love it all!

Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!

I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.





And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....





Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger! 

Jeana


----------



## BigDisneyOE

Just popping in to say how incredible all your work is ladies (and man).  I'm awestruck.   All the fabric too is just beautiful, you have such a great range in the US and I'm very jealous.

I've never sewed more than overnight toilet training sheets, cloth wipes and my patchwork quilts, never real clothes for real people.  I love pathwork by machine but I'm on a break since I made the twins their quilts.  They went from cot sized to king bed sized and took two years... I'm going to stick to spinning and knitting for a bit - the language is better according to my hubby. Although I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> LOL! I was a mature adult today and did housework and
> Every now and then I relapse into one....but normally I don't
> 
> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



I did  as well yesterday but only b/c I needed to wash a shirt for a BG project   Sadly I have a laundry basket overflowing with clothes that need to be ironed.  I always told myself I must have my ironing done before sewing and I broke my rule yesterday.  Heck, the kids are out of school, they can wear grundgy clothes now.

Love your 4th shirt and dress.  LOL that ds wants stripes too!  He's a man after my own heart if he's into coordinating -- send him to my house please!  And the back pack is adorable!



aboveH20 said:


> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> 
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.


I love those wish shirts and as I stated on the BG, I really like how you did the off center for mom and dad's shirt -- so much so that I made dh a t-shirt for Father's Day for fishing trips and did the little fish on the *lapel* like that in a 4x4.  He even wore it fishing last night!  And it's awesome that Madison already wore hers.  I will have to pop over to her ptr and see the photos.  I bought the girls fitted tanks for the outfits I made them so hopefully they won't swim in mine -- boxy t's are like that sometimes and truth be told, I always buy ds a large when he in reality is a medium.  I figure if I'm putting all that work into these t's I want him to wear them for a long time!

Ginger's party dress is just that!  It's lovely and she looks great in it -- very figure flattering for her.

I personally think it would be a bad idea to take her to tea at the store.  EVERYONE there will be jealous b/c her hair (or lack there of) is too easy to style in comparison to an AG doll's hair.  Everyone will toss their dolls out the window and head to the nearest grocery store to get their own Ginger's.  You would put AG out of business.   It wouldn't be good for our already struggling ecomony.  Likewise, they may then raise prices of sodas due to the massive increase in demand and I already complain that my diet pepsi wild cherry is no longer 99cents a bottle.



DMGeurts said:


> First... I love the shirts
> 
> Second....  I just love that AG dress it is adorable!
> 
> Third.... ROFLMAO!!!!!!   OMG I love Ginger!
> 
> Well, I will try to answer your questions... Yes, they probably would think it was strange... but only if you were pushing her in a stroller - if you carry her, I think you'd be fine.
> 
> I would seriously go with you and act normal... I would even talk to Ginger and ask her which outfit is her favorite.
> 
> I would also call ahead and order Ginger a special menu...  And please ask the waiter to avoid serving any sort of ginger ale beverage - it makes Ginger a bit uneasy.
> 
> I would be happy to send you matching outfits - with LOTS of ruffles.
> 
> And I would not think you were odd...
> 
> Oh and I measured Mr. Pibb and he is needing to lose a bit of weight to fit into Kanani's dress... so, all kidding aside, the 2 liter bottles are slightly too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


The problem D is you are dressing a "Mr." in a girl's outfit.  No wonder it's tight.  Please get the gender of your soda bottle in order next time.



DMGeurts said:


> Great job on being a grown up today.    And thanks for admiring my princess outfits... I need to quit messing around making other stuff and make some more.  I still have my Etsy store on vacation and I've been home for 3 weeks!
> 
> No, I did measure a 2 liter (oooh-la-la) curvy Coke bottle - and she was a wee bit too busty - but I didn't have any 1.5 liters in stock to try.    I might get to the grocery store tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~


Get your store back in business so you save up for an embroidery machine!!!  Actually, I was thinking about it, and you have the perfect store as you can premake all your items.  I am actually good enough to sell now, and I keep thinking about it, but I hate the thought of having to make something in a particular size.  I would love to just have things made in a particular size already.  I aways worry I'd get an order and mess up the fabric and not have enough or have a machine break on me delaying the project.  And I can't embroider on small t's either (I'm too scared to cut them!).

And I would love to be at the grocery store when you do your shopping for the perfect fit.  I would love to see the strange looks people give you!



JMD1979 said:


> Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!
> 
> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> 
> Jeana


I bet your dh was glad the train was delayed  The pic is awesome -- did the girls get oodles of compliments on their outfits?



BigDisneyOE said:


> Just popping in to say how incredible all your work is ladies (and man).  I'm awestruck.   All the fabric too is just beautiful, you have such a great range in the US and I'm very jealous.
> 
> I've never sewed more than overnight toilet training sheets, cloth wipes and my patchwork quilts, never real clothes for real people.  I love pathwork by machine but I'm on a break since I made the twins their quilts.  They went from cot sized to king bed sized and took two years... I'm going to stick to spinning and knitting for a bit - the language is better according to my hubby. Although I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.


Welcome!
If you can do quilts you can do clothes -- there are really nice, easy, understandable patterns on YouCanMakeThis.com.


----------



## jenshell75

Hello, 

I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone that has given me advice on my gathering stitches. I can't wait for my next lot of days off so I can get sewing again and try out all your great ideas. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful week. 

Many thanks Jen


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> 
> Jeana



Thanks to much for the pics!!  The look like they are so in their glory!  And look at all their other dolls...  mostly - look at how well they take care of them!!!  That is so awesome.  You should be proud!    Oh, and I am so glad the personal shopper was a hit...  I just love the service they provide and totally FREE - so nice!  



BigDisneyOE said:


> Just popping in to say how incredible all your work is ladies (and man).  I'm awestruck.   All the fabric too is just beautiful, you have such a great range in the US and I'm very jealous.
> 
> I've never sewed more than overnight toilet training sheets, cloth wipes and my patchwork quilts, never real clothes for real people.  I love pathwork by machine but I'm on a break since I made the twins their quilts.  They went from cot sized to king bed sized and took two years... I'm going to stick to spinning and knitting for a bit - the language is better according to my hubby. Although I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.



Welcome!  I second Andrea's suggestion and using patterns from You Can Make This...  they are so easy and rewarding.  Especially Carla C's patterns.



VBAndrea said:


> The problem D is you are dressing a "Mr." in a girl's outfit.  No wonder it's tight.  Please get the gender of your soda bottle in order next time.
> 
> 
> Get your store back in business so you save up for an embroidery machine!!!  Actually, I was thinking about it, and you have the perfect store as you can premake all your items.  I am actually good enough to sell now, and I keep thinking about it, but I hate the thought of having to make something in a particular size.  I would love to just have things made in a particular size already.  I aways worry I'd get an order and mess up the fabric and not have enough or have a machine break on me delaying the project.  And I can't embroider on small t's either (I'm too scared to cut them!).
> 
> And I would love to be at the grocery store when you do your shopping for the perfect fit.  I would love to see the strange looks people give you!



You are probably right Andrea... I didn't want to say anything, but Ginger and Mr. P did appear to be the same size.    However, I knew the Curvy Coke bottle was a little too busty for her.  

I know, I know, I need to get out of my funk.  I have my Toy Story Woody outfit all done - I am just stumped on the bottoms.  The last time, I did denim capris - and they were cute, but I didn't like the way they fit.  So, this time, I was throwing around the idea of doing a patch work ruffle skirt with a denim waistband... but I just can't seem to sort it out in my head.    So, there it sits, half way completed.  I just need to sit down and do it, because I'd feel so much better and relieved to have it done.

Well, I hate to diappoint everyone, but I have no plans to go to the store today.    It's pouring rain out, dh has the day off, and I am really hoping that he will feel the urge to work on my sewing room for a bit.    It would be the perfect day for it.    Maybe, tomorrow, I will go to the store and scope out the perfect fit for Ginger?  

D~


----------



## miprender

JMD1979 said:


> Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!
> 
> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> 
> Jeana



Loving the pics. DD is drooling over the AG dolls right now. We are heading to the one outside of Boston next week. (I finally convinced DD that the trip to the NYC would have to wait until later)



BigDisneyOE said:


> I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.



 That would be a cute idea. If you scroll through some of the older posts some have made beautiful quilts with the signed fabric squares.


----------



## RMAMom

DMGeurts said:


> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~



OK I just about spit my coffee all over my computer with that mental image! The truth is I would LOL at you and then I would help you!

This whole thing is hysterical and I thank you both, your going to have me smiling all day at work over this!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> OK I just about spit my coffee all over my computer with that mental image! The truth is I would LOL at you and then I would help you!
> 
> This whole thing is hysterical and I thank you both, your going to have me smiling all day at work over this!



WARNING!!!


DO NOT (repeat NOT) tell anyone why you are smiling!  I thought hubby was going to cart me off!  He told me he had already started looking at assisted homes for me...now he was going to have to ramp up the search!



(hmm...wonder if I can take my machines with  me?)


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for the laughes this morning....loving Ginger and Mr Pibb AG models...maybe if you added some hair to them

I didn't know about the personal shopper at AG...will be calling them to set it up for Megan when we are in NYC in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

NiniMorris said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> 
> DO NOT (repeat NOT) tell anyone why you are smiling!  I thought hubby was going to cart me off!  He told me he had already started looking at assisted homes for me...now he was going to have to ramp up the search!
> 
> 
> 
> (hmm...wonder if I can take my machines with  me?)






yes....I learned a long time ago DH does not get some of my girl/ craft/ mommy humor.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.

My youngest DD almost 7 





Look Momma Nemo is looking at me. 





We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming. 





My DD8 
She was trying so hard not to squint.





Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?





Thanks For looking.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> 
> DO NOT (repeat NOT) tell anyone why you are smiling!  I thought hubby was going to cart me off!  He told me he had already started looking at assisted homes for me...now he was going to have to ramp up the search!
> 
> 
> 
> (hmm...wonder if I can take my machines with  me?)



Seriously, you should ask him if they'd have an extra bed for your bottle...  Nini - you really need to get one - they are so rewarding.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



This turned out so cute...  I love the big print!    Great job repurposing.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



These are just adorable.

Decided I needed to be creative at work so I brought some fabric to cut out at work. Hoping to cut out 3 pairs of easy fits for the boy and one for the girl.

Love that I can get them done in about 20 minutes after they are cut.


----------



## aboveH20

I have to leave in a few minutes to go play good daughter with my mother, but I'll try to comment as much as I can.

Got to preface this by saying after reading through from last night I kept saying to myself, you've got to get a hobby, then I remembered, I do have a hobby -- sewing.



miprender said:


> Love the shirts. When I saw Heather's design it made me want to take a cruise just so I could put that on something.
> 
> And Ginger's dress is too cute. She is the best dress bottle around.



I know what you mean about the design.  We took a Disney cruise for our 25th anniversary and I'm trying to decide if I can retro make myself a t-shirt.



love to stitch said:


> The shirts are great and Ginger's dress is very pretty.



Thanks.  It's a labor of love.



DMGeurts said:


> First... I love the shirts!
> 
> Second....  I just love that AG dress it is adorable!
> 
> Third.... ROFLMAO!!!!!!   OMG I love Ginger!
> 
> Well, I will try to answer your questions... Yes, they probably would think it was strange... but only if you were pushing her in a stroller - if you carry her, I think you'd be fine.
> 
> I would seriously go with you and act normal... I would even talk to Ginger and ask her which outfit is her favorite.
> 
> I would also call ahead and order Ginger a special menu...  And please ask the waiter to avoid serving any sort of ginger ale beverage - it makes Ginger a bit uneasy.
> 
> I would be happy to send you matching outfits - with LOTS of ruffles.
> 
> And I would not think you were odd...
> 
> Oh and I measured Mr. Pibb and he is needing to lose a bit of weight to fit into Kanani's dress... so, all kidding aside, the 2 liter bottles are slightly too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you for all of your well thought out replies.  I have passed them along to my friend who was asking about it.

Good point about not taking a stroller.  That would probably embarass Ginger anyway.

My friend has a lot of natural ruffles so I'm not sure she would want a dress accentuating them.

I like Kanani's dress.  I have one more stripwork jumper in mind, then I'll have to move on to the next pattern.





ellenbenny said:


> You do make me !
> 
> Love the t-shirts and looked like the family loved them too, great job!
> 
> And Ginger is looking quite lovely, love the dress!



Why thank you.



DMGeurts said:


> No, I did measure a 2 liter (oooh-la-la) curvy Coke bottle - and she was a wee bit too busty - but I didn't have any 1.5 liters in stock to try.    I might get to the grocery store tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~



The girls next door have AG dolls.  I know because Mom had a package sent to our house at Christmas time so the girls wouldn't see it, and they've been to the NYC AG store.  I _may_ eventually ask if they'd be willing to model.  I just don't want Ginger to find out and start saying she's too fat, yadda yadda, starve herself,  and turn into a 1 liter bottle.

I agree with the comment below.  Have your trip uploaded to youtube and then we'll better be able to decide if it comes across as strange.



babynala said:


> The shirts for Madison's family came out great.  How sweet that she wore it to school on Friday
> You are getting to be a doll clothing expert.  The fabrics on that dress are wonderful
> I'm picturing you at the AG cafe with your dressed up soda bottle.  I have a feeling they would think there was more then Ginger Ale in that bottle.
> 
> 
> Just make sure no one gets out their camera phone and starts taking pictures.  If there is a YouTube video of a lady dressing soda bottles in the grocery store then we will know it is you.  By the way, I've seen stranger things at the grocery store so go for it.  Let us know which one is a perfect fit.



Thanks for the comment about Madison's t-shrit.  I really am touched that she wore it to school.

Good point about what else could be inside Ginger.

I don't know that my Ginger line will ever expand.  I don't like soda (gasp).  Ginger was the result of "youthful indiscretion" when we had friends over for dinner.  



miprender said:


> OMG I would love to see someone do that at the grocery store







NiniMorris said:


> OK... I often say LOL, but rarely do I actually laugh out loud when reading something on here...
> 
> 
> HOWEVER.... the thought of you two going to the grocery store to try dresses on soda bottles was just too much for me!  My husband actually came running into the living room to see what was going on!
> 
> Thanks for making my day!  (now, back to sewing for me!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Isn't it amazing how much fun we can have with people we don't know?



JMD1979 said:


> Well Shoot! I'm waaaaaaaay behind! There have been so many awesome things posted! I know I will miss some and they were all wonderful but here are some things off the top of my head.... Loved the sewing machine cover, the rainbow hair pretties, the beautiful wedding photos, the fourth of July outfits, but most of all Ginger! I am so so jealous! She is such a gorgeous model!  I know I left things out and I'm soo sorry! I really did love it all!
> 
> Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!
> 
> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> 
> Jeana



Great photos and thanks about the comment about Ginger.

I live 2 1/2 hours by train from NYC.  Unless I'm going to see my son I usually just go to a Broadway show,  walk around, eat, and leave.  Now I'm curious to go to the AG store, but I don't know that I would have time for tea or lunch in addition to a Broadway show 'cuz I HAVE to see the refurbished Disney store in Times Square. Such a dilemma.  Your photos of the AG store pique my curiosity.  



BigDisneyOE said:


> Just popping in to say how incredible all your work is ladies (and man).  I'm awestruck.   All the fabric too is just beautiful, you have such a great range in the US and I'm very jealous.
> 
> I've never sewed more than overnight toilet training sheets, cloth wipes and my patchwork quilts, never real clothes for real people.  I love pathwork by machine but I'm on a break since I made the twins their quilts.  They went from cot sized to king bed sized and took two years... I'm going to stick to spinning and knitting for a bit - the language is better according to my hubby. Although I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.



Quilts are a lot of work!  I've made one and it still isn't completely quilted.

I like the idea of the mini-Mickey quilt to get signed -- and yeah DCL cruise!



VBAndrea said:


> I love those wish shirts and as I stated on the BG, I really like how you did the off center for mom and dad's shirt -- so much so that I made dh a t-shirt for Father's Day for fishing trips and did the little fish on the *lapel* like that in a 4x4.  He even wore it fishing last night!  And it's awesome that Madison already wore hers.  I will have to pop over to her ptr and see the photos.  I bought the girls fitted tanks for the outfits I made them so hopefully they won't swim in mine -- boxy t's are like that sometimes and truth be told, I always buy ds a large when he in reality is a medium.  I figure if I'm putting all that work into these t's I want him to wear them for a long time!
> 
> Ginger's party dress is just that!  It's lovely and she looks great in it -- very figure flattering for her.
> 
> I personally think it would be a bad idea to take her to tea at the store.  EVERYONE there will be jealous b/c her hair (or lack there of) is too easy to style in comparison to an AG doll's hair.  Everyone will toss their dolls out the window and head to the nearest grocery store to get their own Ginger's.  You would put AG out of business.   It wouldn't be good for our already struggling ecomony.  Likewise, they may then raise prices of sodas due to the massive increase in demand and I already complain that my diet pepsi wild cherry is no longer 99cents a bottle.
> 
> 
> The problem D is you are dressing a "Mr." in a girl's outfit.  No wonder it's tight.  Please get the gender of your soda bottle in order next time.
> 
> 
> Get your store back in business so you save up for an embroidery machine!!!  Actually, I was thinking about it, and you have the perfect store as you can premake all your items.  I am actually good enough to sell now, and I keep thinking about it, but I hate the thought of having to make something in a particular size.  I would love to just have things made in a particular size already.  I aways worry I'd get an order and mess up the fabric and not have enough or have a machine break on me delaying the project.  And I can't embroider on small t's either (I'm too scared to cut them!).
> 
> And I would love to be at the grocery store when you do your shopping for the perfect fit.  I would love to see the strange looks people give you!



Thanks for the comment about the shirts and Ginger.

You have made some very valid points about the economic stablity of the northern hemisphere.  Down in the basement sometimes I can't see beyond the water heater, but I would be remiss if I didn't take into account the ramifications of the selfishness of wanting to save $99 dollars by designing for bottles instead of dolls.  You have given me somethng to think about today.



NiniMorris said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> DO NOT (repeat NOT) tell anyone why you are smiling!  I thought hubby was going to cart me off!  He told me he had already started looking at assisted homes for me...now he was going to have to ramp up the search!
> 
> (hmm...wonder if I can take my machines with  me?)



Yeah, who'd want to go to a home where they serve you three meals a day, comb you hair, take care of the laundry, give you prizes if you win BINGO, clean your bathroom once a week, and praise you for taking your pills.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm waiting in line to register Rebecca for the youth program and I wanted to post a pic of the girls but I can't make photobucket and my phone work together.  My sister was nice enough to post a pic for me on facebook, so look there if you want to see. Lol


----------



## tmh0206

Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.* 

D~[/QUOTE]

just be careful not to do it at Walmart or you might end up on the "people of walmart" website!


----------



## connie1042

I sew a little. I can make a simple dress. Got some great ideas on here for our all girl trip next May. Looking for hair bows. Is there somewhere on here that show you how to make them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## love to stitch

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tops are very cute and your models are even cuter.
Click to expand...


----------



## ericalynn1979

connie1042 said:


> I sew a little. I can make a simple dress. Got some great ideas on here for our all girl trip next May. Looking for hair bows. Is there somewhere on here that show you how to make them? Thanks in advance.



Connie, I have LOTS of sources on hair bows.  Which is funny because my 3 year old hates them!  I can get her to do little ones, but nothing bigger than what's in my siggy.  There's always hope with my 4 month old....

Anyway,  I use these sources:

https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx

http://www.fashionribbonwear.com/make-ribbon-bows.html

http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/


----------



## connie1042

Thank you, that just what I was looking for. These are for my granddaughter. We are taking her for her 4th birthday, May 2012. I know, it's early, but it will take me a couple tries. My daughter hated hair bows also.  I am sure these will not be in her hair a long time, but I hope I can get her to wear them for the dinners. Thanks so much.


----------



## ericalynn1979

connie1042 said:


> Thank you, that just what I was looking for. These are for my granddaughter. We are taking her for her 4th birthday, May 2012. I know, it's early, but it will take me a couple tries. My daughter hated hair bows also.  I am sure these will not be in her hair a long time, but I hope I can get her to wear them for the dinners. Thanks so much.



You're welcome!


----------



## Meshell2002

ericalynn1979 said:


> Connie, I have LOTS of sources on hair bows.  Which is funny because my 3 year old hates them!  I can get her to do little ones, but nothing bigger than what's in my siggy.  There's always hope with my 4 month old....
> 
> Anyway,  I use these sources:
> 
> https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx
> 
> http://www.fashionribbonwear.com/make-ribbon-bows.html
> 
> http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/





My DD2 is just now "cooperating" w/ the hairbow wearing.....she knows as soon as we pull in the driveway when we come home she can take it out.....and she does....and hands it too me and says "all done"


----------



## JMD1979

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.





tmh0206 said:


> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~


I love this! I think it's so awesome how people can find things at thrift stores and such and get in the mind set to turn into something completely different!  I try, but it seems like I just can't get my mind to go there!

just be careful not to do it at Walmart or you might end up on the "people of walmart" website! [/QUOTE] Oh.My.Gosh. This had me literally laughing out loud! 

Thanks for the compliments on our Chicago and AG pics! 

Jeana


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.


Wow!!!  I'm really impressed at how you centered the placement of the images.  I love the outfits!  And no one will have anything like them!



aboveH20 said:


> The girls next door have AG dolls.  I know because Mom had a package sent to our house at Christmas time so the girls wouldn't see it, and they've been to the NYC AG store.  I _may_ eventually ask if they'd be willing to model.  I just don't want Ginger to find out and start saying she's too fat, yadda yadda, starve herself,  and turn into a 1 liter bottle.
> 
> Yeah, who'd want to go to a home where they serve you three meals a day, comb you hair, take care of the laundry, give you prizes if you win BINGO, clean your bathroom once a week, and praise you for taking your pills.






connie1042 said:


> I sew a little. I can make a simple dress. Got some great ideas on here for our all girl trip next May. Looking for hair bows. Is there somewhere on here that show you how to make them? Thanks in advance.



I have this site bookmarked:
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/boutique_bow.html

There are tons of different bows on it.  HTH.


----------



## Meshell2002

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



I love "upcycling" fabric! I have a stack of my clothes to repurpose into PJs for DS and DD. That Nemo Duvet must have been quite a find the dresses look great!  I wish we had a decent thrift store here....but most of the time I only find good stuff in the mens section...never home goods.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Thank you all for the compliments



Meshell2002 said:


> I love "upcycling" fabric! I have a stack of my clothes to repurpose into PJs for DS and DD. That Nemo Duvet must have been quite a find the dresses look great!  I wish we had a decent thrift store here....but most of the time I only find good stuff in the mens section...never home goods.



It's rare that I get a good find. So far I have found some little mermaid sheets and this Duvet. I found some Fall Pooh curtains but not sure If I will do anything with them yet. Last time I went there were quite a few comforters but I can't use those as they are quilted and stuffed with fluff.


----------



## DMGeurts

Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.  

I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...

And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.  

Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!
> 
> D~



 can't wait to see it all finished!!!!

Congratulations on your new space


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!
> 
> D~


How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!

I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st. 








I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.


----------



## cogero

D - That is awesome can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## scbelleatheart

mommy2mrb said:


> can't wait to see it all finished!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your new space



Cannot wait to see pics. DH is working on my new sewing room. I think it is huge and at least I'm not delegated to the basement anymore.
So now a question. How are you storing your patterns? I've saved so many but I have not found a good way to look thru them quickly. Custom patterns are hanging but all the master patterns are just not easy to look thru.


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> 
> DO NOT (repeat NOT) tell anyone why you are smiling!  I thought hubby was going to cart me off!  He told me he had already started looking at assisted homes for me...now he was going to have to ramp up the search!
> 
> 
> 
> (hmm...wonder if I can take my machines with  me?)


Men have no sense of humor. I told my 26 yr old DD and she thought Gingy and the gang was hysterical.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



What a fun idea! These look great!



DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!
> 
> D~



Sew exciting!!! Can't wait to see pictures.



Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



Cute!


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!
> 
> D~


 Yay! I can't wait to see it! All of the previews have been such a tease! I bet it's fantastic!



Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.


These are adorable! Love the little matching shirts! 


Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



These outfits are adorable!  Soooo adorable!  



scbelleatheart said:


> Cannot wait to see pics. DH is working on my new sewing room. I think it is huge and at least I'm not delegated to the basement anymore.
> So now a question. How are you storing your patterns? I've saved so many but I have not found a good way to look thru them quickly. Custom patterns are hanging but all the master patterns are just not easy to look thru.



I have not decided yet...  I am having the same dillema.  After sewing at our diningroom table for 6 months - it was a nightmare trying to organize everything.  Even though I know in my head how I want it to look - I just didn't realize I had accumulated so much stuff in such a short time.    I've been thinking about some sort of binder system - I just don't know.

In the process of organizing - I found 3 or 4 projects that I'd forgotten that I'd started... including Woody.  So, I need to finish those up.

So... Question: *How do you store your PDF patterns that you've printed out?*

And I promise pictures in the morning - but please don't expect wonderful things - It's barely decorated at all.

D~


----------



## babynala

JMD1979 said:


> Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!
> 
> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> Jeana


Wow, it looks like you and your girls made the best of your shortened trip to the AG store.  That personal shopper sounds like fun.  This picture of your girls is so cute.  They look great in their outfits.  It is nice to see girls that like to play with their dolls.  



BigDisneyOE said:


> Just popping in to say how incredible all your work is ladies (and man).  I'm awestruck.   All the fabric too is just beautiful, you have such a great range in the US and I'm very jealous.
> 
> I've never sewed more than overnight toilet training sheets, cloth wipes and my patchwork quilts, never real clothes for real people.  I love pathwork by machine but I'm on a break since I made the twins their quilts.  They went from cot sized to king bed sized and took two years... I'm going to stick to spinning and knitting for a bit - the language is better according to my hubby. Although I did think of making mini-Mickey quilts the size of a pillowcase for the kids to get signed next year on our DCL cruise.


Two king size quilts - yikes!  A quilted pillowcase for the cruise sounds like a great idea.  



mommy2mrb said:


> thanks for the laughs this morning....loving Ginger and Mr Pibb AG models...maybe if you added some hair to them:
> 
> I didn't know about the personal shopper at AG...will be calling them to set it up for Megan when we are in NYC in a couple of weeks!!!


I bet you guys are looking forward to your trip on NYC.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.


These dresses came out so nice.  You did a great job lining up the characters on the dresses.  



aboveH20 said:


> Got to preface this by saying after reading through from last night I kept saying to myself, you've got to get a hobby, then I remembered, I do have a hobby -- sewing.






Meshell2002 said:


> My DD2 is just now "cooperating" w/ the hairbow wearing.....she knows as soon as we pull in the driveway when we come home she can take it out.....and she does....and hands it too me and says "all done"


How funny.  



Fruto76 said:


> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.


These are really cute and I like I how you did the shirts.  



DMGeurts said:


> I have not decided yet...  I am having the same dillema.  After sewing at our diningroom table for 6 months - it was a nightmare trying to organize everything.  Even though I know in my head how I want it to look - I just didn't realize I had accumulated so much stuff in such a short time.    I've been thinking about some sort of binder system - I just don't know.
> 
> In the process of organizing - I found 3 or 4 projects that I'd forgotten that I'd started... including Woody.  So, I need to finish those up.
> 
> So... Question: *How do you store your PDF patterns that you've printed out?*
> 
> And I promise pictures in the morning - but please don't expect wonderful things - It's barely decorated at all.
> 
> D~


Can't wait to see your finished sewing room.  Your DD gets some praise for getting that done for you (and on his day off).  I keep all my patterns in files in a file cabinet.  I used to use a file box but quickly outgrew it.  At this point all my patterns are stuffed in there so I may need to expand to the bottom drawer (but that is full of other stuff).  I put the two of the smaller, store bought patterns, in one folder - I don't know why I bother since I never use them.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> I bet you guys are looking forward to your trip on NYC.



we are!  going to spend 3 days out on Long Island with Jim's boss and his family and another family who's dad was with Jim in Haiti....so will be hoping to make some happy memories with them..

then to NJ for 3 days visiting friends and then 7 days in NYC baby!! two shows, AG, DIS meet with some friend from the Creative boards (scrapbooking) and maybe Tim, Mel and Ana if they can make it....and the parents of Britney (our Haiti blanket project) family are planning on coming down to see us too!

If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!


----------



## love to stitch

Fruto76 said:


> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



Those are very cute outfits.


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.

Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD











Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.


----------



## weluvdizne

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



Both outfits your mom made are really cute, but your dd is absolutely a doll!  Does your mom have any other outfits planned.


D - can't wait to see your room!! 

Love the Nemo dresses posted!  Great find!


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.


You may adore the twins, but I adore the outfits!  Is that a font with hearts or did you merge a heart with an alphabet?  I am still scared to download SEU since someone (???Marianne) lost all their files, but I would love to add a saying to a shirt I did for a BG.  Anyhoo, the outfits will be fabulous for summer and the 4th -- though if they're Swedish and living in Switzerland that my not be an option!  Love the dot fabric!



DMGeurts said:


> So... Question: *How do you store your PDF patterns that you've printed out?*
> 
> And I promise pictures in the morning - but please don't expect wonderful things - It's barely decorated at all.
> 
> D~



I can't wait to see your room!!!  It's morning and the sun is up -- where are the pics????  (I am not the least bit impatient.)

I store my pdf patterns in binders.  I 3 hole puch the instructions and I buy the clear three hole pocket folders and slip the patterns in their -- I have so many sizes printed from doing BG's.  I know I have the Easy Fits in sizes 0 thru 9 printed out.  It's very easy to find what I want and easy to follw along the instructions as I sew.  I have one binder for clothes, one for things like totes, luggage tags, decorative items and now one for embroidery designs!  My clothes binder is very large and is full, but I'm at the point where I make up a lot of variations of a basic pattern now so I havent' bought new patterns in a long time.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.


Adorable!  And your dd has way more red in her hair in these pics!  I want her hair!!!  She is just too cute!


----------



## cogero

I am going to finish DDs AK shorts and shirt before work today and tonite I think I will do another of DS Disney Outfits and 2 pairs of shorts he will need for potty training at school in a couple of weeks


----------



## belle41379

Wow!!  WAY TMTQ.  everything looks fantastic!  Love the up cycled shirts.  I'm going to try my hand at upcycling here pretty soon.

I have shirts to make the kids July 4th shirts, but haven't had time to start anything.  I have a 4H girl I'm the sewing helper for, so that has been taking my sewing time away.  But, we are all done now, so back to sewing for Disney! 

I'm going to make DS a pair of practice shorts with a new pattern I have, then I'll make a practice pair of roll up pants.

Does anyone have any tips on sewing w/knit or sewing on t-shirts?  I'm a little worried that the shirt will stretch and I'll end up with a misshapen shirt.


----------



## love to stitch

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.





Your daughter looks adorable. I just bought some of that fabric for a romper for my grandson.


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> we are!  going to spend 3 days out on Long Island with Jim's boss and his family and another family who's dad was with Jim in Haiti....so will be hoping to make some happy memories with them..
> 
> then to NJ for 3 days visiting friends and then 7 days in NYC baby!! two shows, AG, DIS meet with some friend from the Creative boards (scrapbooking) and maybe Tim, Mel and Ana if they can make it....and the parents of Britney (our Haiti blanket project) family are planning on coming down to see us too!
> 
> If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!



It sounds like you have a very rewarding and special trip planned... lots of friends old and new and many memories to make.  I hope that you and Megan have a wonderful time (And oodles of fun at the AG store!)...    I hope you'll share a few photos when you get back.   



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



This is so cute!  And your dd is adorable!  I love these two fabrics together and the shoulder straps are so cute too.  



VBAndrea said:


> I can't wait to see your room!!!  It's morning and the sun is up -- where are the pics????  (I am not the least bit impatient.)
> 
> I store my pdf patterns in binders.  I 3 hole puch the instructions and I buy the clear three hole pocket folders and slip the patterns in their -- I have so many sizes printed from doing BG's.  I know I have the Easy Fits in sizes 0 thru 9 printed out.  It's very easy to find what I want and easy to follw along the instructions as I sew.  I have one binder for clothes, one for things like totes, luggage tags, decorative items and now one for embroidery designs!  My clothes binder is very large and is full, but I'm at the point where I make up a lot of variations of a basic pattern now so I havent' bought new patterns in a long time.



I am so sorry - I overslept this morning - and I never do that.  LOL  The last time I remember looking at the clock - it was 4:30 and I was just considering crawling out of bed.  Then I looked at the clock again and it was 7:38... OOPS!

Andrea - thanks for sharing your binder organization - that's exactly what I was envisioning, but I am still not sure how to divide them up.  I am thinking of having 4 or 5 binders?  AG outfits, Baby outfits, bags & purses... hmm... I guess that's it for now.  LOL  

Also, do you put one sized pattern in each clear folder?  Do you have problems with the clear folders ripping?

Off to do the final organization of the sewing room - then I'll take some pics.  I really wanted to have all my machine covers done and everything hung on the walls (Ummm... I have nothing to hang on the walls yet) and my chair covers done, my machine mats done.  So, lets just say that my sewing room construction is finished and it's totally inhabitable - but not decorated yet.  

Then, I will have to make something in it.  LOL

D~


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> You may adore the twins, but I adore the outfits!  Is that a font with hearts or did you merge a heart with an alphabet?  I am still scared to download SEU since someone (???Marianne) lost all their files, but I would love to add a saying to a shirt I did for a BG.  Anyhoo, the outfits will be fabulous for summer and the 4th -- though if they're Swedish and living in Switzerland that my not be an option!  Love the dot fabric!


Thanks for the kind words on the outfits everyone! The twins have dual citizenship and celebrate the 4th. 
Andrea, it is a font and a heart cut from cricut. My embroidery arm is still not working, I just haven't wanted to be without my machine to take it in. But, I downloaded SEU and I actually save all my files first to an external hard drive (on my mac) and then copy them onto the PC with SEU. (SEU is not Mac compatible thats why I flip flop between the 2). So if I loose the files on SEU I will still have them on the HD. 

D- I use hanging files in file folder boxes from Target to store my printed patterns. Like Andrea, I was hoping to see some pictures this morning!  You're killing me!


----------



## mphalens

I've been reading along, but a short person has been very "needy" the last couple of days, so quoting and posting has not been in the cards ... I hope I've cut this down appropriately ... 



jenshell75 said:


>





Meshell2002 said:


> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



LOVE the 4th of July outfits!!!  Phalen would SO ask the same thing if I did something one way for Finn and another for him ... 
And Finn yelled "Backpack!" when he saw the Dora pack ... and he rarely watches Dora (I can handle Diego, but Dora drives me NUTS!) ... 



aboveH20 said:


> I have two things to share.
> 
> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> 
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.



LOVE those shirts!!!!  
And as much as I loved the first stripwork jumper for Ginger, the black & white version is STUNNING!!!!  

Y'all's talk of Ginger and friends ... well, I was laughing hysterically reading all of it and my Dad (who will laugh 'til he cries while watching TV and YouTube videos at the same time) kept asking what was so funny ... lol



DMGeurts said:


> F
> 
> Third.... ROFLMAO!!!!!!   OMG I love Ginger!
> 
> Well, I will try to answer your questions... Yes, they probably would think it was strange... but only if you were pushing her in a stroller - if you carry her, I think you'd be fine.
> 
> I would seriously go with you and act normal... I would even talk to Ginger and ask her which outfit is her favorite.
> 
> I would also call ahead and order Ginger a special menu...  And please ask the waiter to avoid serving any sort of ginger ale beverage - it makes Ginger a bit uneasy.
> 
> I would be happy to send you matching outfits - with LOTS of ruffles.
> 
> And I would not think you were odd...
> 
> Oh and I measured Mr. Pibb and he is needing to lose a bit of weight to fit into Kanani's dress... so, all kidding aside, the 2 liter bottles are slightly too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Y'all make me laugh!!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Opinions needed: *Would you all think I was strange if I just brought an AG dress with me to the grocery store and tried it on various bottles, in an attempt to find the perfect fit?  <----Insert Cinderella music here.*
> 
> D~



I so want to be a fly on the wall when you do this!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> OK... I often say LOL, but rarely do I actually laugh out loud when reading something on here...
> 
> 
> HOWEVER.... the thought of you two going to the grocery store to try dresses on soda bottles was just too much for me!  My husband actually came running into the living room to see what was going on!
> 
> Thanks for making my day!  (now, back to sewing for me!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - my Dad was probably thinking the same thing ... "Can I have her committed?"  Because I was laughing hysterically while we were watching Law & Order: SVU ... 



JMD1979 said:


> Our trip to Chicago was fun but rushed! Our train ended up being delayed and instead of getting 4 hours  there we ended up with just 2 1/2 short hours to do what we needed to do.  Needless to say we skipped lunch and headed strait to the AG store! The girls were in their glory! Awww who am I kidding I was in my glory! My poor DH? yeah, not so much!  But he was a trooper none the less. D, thanks so much for the tip on the personal shopper, it was fantastic and my girls felt like VIP sitting on the couch in there sorting through the things they wanted to buy!
> 
> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I do have to say though I am still totally jealous over Ginger!
> 
> Jeana


SO SO SO cute!!!!  Great picture, FABULOUS outfits and models 
And I cannot get over how GOOD their dolls look ... how long have they had each of them?  They look like you just bought them all that day!!!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



OMG!!!  Love the placement of Dory, etc!!!  These are just wonderful!!!!  And I love that you repurposed a duvet cover from goodwill!!!!



cogero said:


> These are just adorable.
> 
> Decided I needed to be creative at work so I brought some fabric to cut out at work. Hoping to cut out 3 pairs of easy fits for the boy and one for the girl.
> 
> Love that I can get them done in about 20 minutes after they are cut.



I think that's one of the best motivators - the fact that the easy fits can be DONE in 20 minutes!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE that!!!  Although, because I know how fast I can put them together, it has meant that I'm NOT sewing them for our trip yet ... because I don't want the boys to outgrow them beforehand and then I'd have to make MORE ... so I'm telling myself those can be the last minute things ... 



DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> I even went to a few antique stores today and found a few vintage goodies for my sewing room...
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share my excitement!
> 
> D~



Cannot WAIT to see your space all put together ... Of course, I'll be insanely jealous after you post pictures, but only because I'll wish I had such a terrific space for my projects!!!!



Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



Very nice outfits!!!!  They will love them!



mommy2mrb said:


> If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!



What are the dates you'll be in NYC???



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



Your mom did a great job!  I love both of the outfits and I agree, your daughter is just precious!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> I store my pdf patterns in binders.  I 3 hole puch the instructions and I buy the clear three hole pocket folders and slip the patterns in their -- I have so many sizes printed from doing BG's.  I know I have the Easy Fits in sizes 0 thru 9 printed out.  It's very easy to find what I want and easy to follw along the instructions as I sew.  I have one binder for clothes, one for things like totes, luggage tags, decorative items and now one for embroidery designs!  My clothes binder is very large and is full, but I'm at the point where I make up a lot of variations of a basic pattern now so I havent' bought new patterns in a long time.



I love your way of storing the patterns!!!  Now I want to go to the office supply store and get myself a pattern binder with all the "fixins" 



belle41379 said:


> I'm going to make DS a pair of practice shorts with a new pattern I have, then I'll make a practice pair of roll up pants.



What pattern are you using for the roll up pants???  I really want to make the boys some of these but so far haven't found what I'm looking for in a pattern ... please, PLEASE, will you share your source???



DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry - I overslept this morning - and I never do that.  LOL  The last time I remember looking at the clock - it was 4:30 and I was just considering crawling out of bed.  Then I looked at the clock again and it was 7:38... OOPS!
> 
> 
> Off to do the final organization of the sewing room - then I'll take some pics.  I really wanted to have all my machine covers done and everything hung on the walls (Ummm... I have nothing to hang on the walls yet) and my chair covers done, my machine mats done.  So, lets just say that my sewing room construction is finished and it's totally inhabitable - but not decorated yet.
> 
> Then, I will have to make something in it.  LOL
> 
> D~



I cannot BELIEVE you overslept on such an important day!!!!   We've all been up since the wee hours, waiting patiently for pictures, hitting refresh ... it's like ADR day 


Okay ... QUESTION: How do you make the pictures smaller when you quote????  I can't figure out how to do that!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> It sounds like you have a very rewarding and special trip planned... lots of friends old and new and many memories to make.  I hope that you and Megan have a wonderful time (And oodles of fun at the AG store!)...    I hope you'll share a few photos when you get back.
> 
> D~



it will be....the main reason we are going is for Jim's boss! he refuses to forgive himself for sending Jim in his place....we need to make some happy memories with him and spend time healing his pain.

I will definately share some photos when we get back! looking forward to our AG visit, have a surprise for Megan....are going on a harbor tour after dinner at AG, it's a special package they are running that day! and boat full of giggly girls and their special friends!!

enjoy finishing up your sewing room, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I cannot BELIEVE you overslept on such an important day!!!!   We've all been up since the wee hours, waiting patiently for pictures, hitting refresh ... it's like ADR day
> 
> 
> Okay ... QUESTION: How do you make the pictures smaller when you quote????  I can't figure out how to do that!!!!!



I know, I know... Hanging my head in shame.    They are uploading now... give me a few more minutes.  LOL

All you do is find the last "/" before the file name and add "th_" directly after it... so it should look like this:
...../*th_*nameofphoto.jpg[/img]  Make sense?

BTW... I finally opened the envelope with the princess fabric in it - and I felt so bad that you put such a nice card in it, and I didn't even know it was there.  So, thank you for such a nice card...  I am going to make a memory board for my sewing room (at some point) and I'll be sure to hang it there - along with the cute cards I got from Megan and Evan months ago.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> it will be....the main reason we are going is for Jim's boss! he refuses to forgive himself for sending Jim in his place....we need to make some happy memories with him and spend time healing his pain.
> 
> I will definately share some photos when we get back! looking forward to our AG visit, have a surprise for Megan....are going on a harbor tour after dinner at AG, it's a special package they are running that day! and boat full of giggly girls and their special friends!!
> 
> enjoy finishing up your sewing room, can't wait to see the photos!



Lisa, that is so sad.  And so amazing that you are able to do this for him.  I can't imagine how hard it still must be for everyone.  I am sure that many people want to take the blame and place it on their own shoulders.  Many, many hugs to you and Megan.  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Lisa, that is so sad.  And so amazing that you are able to do this for him.  I can't imagine how hard it still must be for everyone.  I am sure that many people want to take the blame and place it on their own shoulders.  Many, many hugs to you and Megan.
> 
> D~



Thanks!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I know, I know... Hanging my head in shame.    They are uploading now... give me a few more minutes.  LOL
> 
> All you do is find the last "/" before the file name and add "th_" directly after it... so it should look like this:
> ...../*th_*nameofphoto.jpg[/img]  Make sense?
> 
> BTW... I finally opened the envelope with the princess fabric in it - and I felt so bad that you put such a nice card in it, and I didn't even know it was there.  So, thank you for such a nice card...  I am going to make a memory board for my sewing room (at some point) and I'll be sure to hang it there - along with the cute cards I got from Megan and Evan months ago.
> 
> D~



 We'll forgive you   Thanks for the instructions!  Now I just have to remember them the next time I do a massive quote 

And you're welcome for the card  I'm honored that it will make the memory board


----------



## cogero

I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.

I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip

Animal Kingdom outfits





Js outfit





and Cs outfit (I am going to ask her to try it on this afternoon)


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> What are the dates you'll be in NYC???



we will be in the city 7/13 - 7/19....we do have some free time open!!!! if anyone would like to come and see us!


----------



## DMGeurts

OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!  

I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.  

Before (well, sort of, I didn't take any pics before he tore it apart) :








Sheetrock going up:













The only contribution I personally made to this room - besides all the "stuff" is that I painted it (and for that matter - I only painted the blue wall - DH did all the white).  I guess, I have this really strange creative outlet that needs to be let out... so I can never just "paint a wall"... if you've seen my girls' rooms on FB - you know exactly what I mean.  LOL


Paint progression:








Carpet and paint:





And now the part you've all been waiting for...

A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!





And then photos from around the room, counter-clockwise, starting behind the door.

Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).





Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
Disney:





Konas & boutique:





Goodies from the antique stores yesterday...
First is the Saltine cracker tin and an old iron... the cracker tin is actually from the family lake house before we tore it down.





Old sewing box (which I was jumping up and down, elated to find)... I did a major clean up on it yesterday afternoon.





Under the tray:





Then a box of sewing machine feet ($2) and a jar of old buttons - inside the box of sewing machine feet is lined with a purple/blue velvet - but it didn't photograph well.  Someday soon, I hope to buy the working machine to go with these feet.





Outside of the box:





*My sewing space.*

Extended counter top on the right was an after thought, and I am really glad DH did that.  Then my machine and serger - right by the window - I insisted, because I am nosy. 





Sewing area... Dd's machine on the left.  Yes, 12 y/o dd has her own machine... it is the exact same one as mine, so she can really learn by watching me.





Cutting area and upstairs computer... which is the girls' computer, and I promised them a spot on my counter for this, because they gave up their whole office for me... besides, then while they are at school - I can read my pattern directions right there.  LOL  Also, DH is going to hide that big black cord for the light over the cutting mat.





And, I insisted on having a counter height portion for my "shipping area"... so this is my packing spot.  We purposly left about 6" on the left side of the cupboard, so I can store my shipping boxes there.  Labels and such in the drawers... and right now my interfacings are all in the cupboard - but I don't think they will stay there.





And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.  

But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.

D~


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then photos from around the room, counter-clockwise, starting behind the door.
> 
> Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
> Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konas & boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My sewing space.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That looks great.     Makes me want to go in my room and redo it.  You will have so much fun working in there.


----------



## cogero

D your new space is gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick drive by post...


D~   I remember Sewing Susan....must be showing my age...love the space!

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Andrea - thanks for sharing your binder organization - that's exactly what I was envisioning, but I am still not sure how to divide them up.  I am thinking of having 4 or 5 binders?  AG outfits, Baby outfits, bags & purses... hmm... I guess that's it for now.  LOL
> 
> Also, do you put one sized pattern in each clear folder?  Do you have problems with the clear folders ripping?
> 
> 
> D~


I have the patterns in alphabetical order and labeled with those vanilla thingy's with the little tabs on them.  Then comes the pattern (I also copy a lot two pages to one 8x11 sheet so i don't have some many pages to print.  My Easy Fits I did 4 pages on each 8x11 which is hard to read the measurements!  Might be fine I were a bit younger and had better eyes.  Then come the patterns in the clear envelopes and each envelope holds just one size.  So I just slide out whatever size I need.  I would not recommend throwing all sizes into one envelope b/c then you'd have to filter through the pattern pieces.

And yes, I recommend more than one binder.  I might even have to change up my binders a little and put dresses in one, skirts in one, shirts in one -- my kids clothes binder has no more room.




mphalens said:


> Okay ... QUESTION: How do you make the pictures smaller when you quote????  I can't figure out how to do that!!!!!


I saw you already received a reply, but I just wanted to mention this only works for photobucket.  Some people post from some other site that begins with and "A" and you can not thumbnail those pics.



cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cs outfit (I am going to ask her to try it on this afternoon)


Very cute but you of all people know we need bigger pictures!!!!  I can't even see the images on the shirts to tell exactly what they are (particulary dd's).  I'm almost 47 (old eyes) -- help me out here!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!  I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> Before (well, sort of, I didn't take any pics before he tore it apart) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheetrock going up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only contribution I personally made to this room - besides all the "stuff" is that I painted it (and for that matter - I only painted the blue wall - DH did all the white).  I guess, I have this really strange creative outlet that needs to be let out... so I can never just "paint a wall"... if you've seen my girls' rooms on FB - you know exactly what I mean.  LOL
> 
> 
> Paint progression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpet and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then photos from around the room, counter-clockwise, starting behind the door.
> 
> Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
> Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konas & boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies from the antique stores yesterday...
> First is the Saltine cracker tin and an old iron... the cracker tin is actually from the family lake house before we tore it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old sewing box (which I was jumping up and down, elated to find)... I did a major clean up on it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a box of sewing machine feet ($2) and a jar of old buttons - inside the box of sewing machine feet is lined with a purple/blue velvet - but it didn't photograph well.  Someday soon, I hope to buy the working machine to go with these feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My sewing space.*
> 
> Extended counter top on the right was an after thought, and I am really glad DH did that.  Then my machine and serger - right by the window - I insisted, because I am nosy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing area... Dd's machine on the left.  Yes, 12 y/o dd has her own machine... it is the exact same one as mine, so she can really learn by watching me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting area and upstairs computer... which is the girls' computer, and I promised them a spot on my counter for this, because they gave up their whole office for me... besides, then while they are at school - I can read my pattern directions right there.  LOL  Also, DH is going to hide that big black cord for the light over the cutting mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I insisted on having a counter height portion for my "shipping area"... so this is my packing spot.  We purposly left about 6" on the left side of the cupboard, so I can store my shipping boxes there.  Labels and such in the drawers... and right now my interfacings are all in the cupboard - but I don't think they will stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.
> 
> But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.
> 
> D~


WOW!!!! AWESOME!!!!  Everything looks fabulous!  I would LOVE that space.  My laundry room is 6x12 and I have to share it with the washer and dryer, vacuum, some cleaning supplies and laundry items.  And I make due so you will love the area -- it's really spacious to me.  I keep my ironing board set up all the time as well (OK, I confess, I'm an ironing freak.  I iron the kids play t-shirts -- even ones they wear to just paint in ~ but I don't iron underwear so I'm not ready to be committed just yet).

I'm so excited for you!!!!  I was wondering why there were two machines -- I dodn't know your dd had her own.  Does she know it's going to have to get relocated when you get your embroidery machine  ?

Happy sewing!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

belle41379 said:


> Wow!!  WAY TMTQ.  everything looks fantastic!  Love the up cycled shirts.  I'm going to try my hand at upcycling here pretty soon.
> 
> I have shirts to make the kids July 4th shirts, but haven't had time to start anything.  I have a 4H girl I'm the sewing helper for, so that has been taking my sewing time away.  But, we are all done now, so back to sewing for Disney!
> 
> I'm going to make DS a pair of practice shorts with a new pattern I have, then I'll make a practice pair of roll up pants.
> 
> *Does anyone have any tips on sewing w/knit or sewing on t-shirts?  I'm a little worried that the shirt will stretch and I'll end up with a misshapen shirt. *




Well....to sew a knit garmet I like to use a ball point needle and a walking foot....or my serger w/ a ball point needle.

If you are hand appliquing a shirt you can use an embroidery needle but I highly recommend a fusible stabilizer....either dream weave fusible or iron on med wt cut away (which is cheaper but works just fine).....tear away stabilizer in my experience causes a stretched out design cause once it pulls out the knit is too flexible and the stitches come out.  If you are embroiderying/ appliquing anything for a baby or person with sensory issues or sensitive skin use the floriani dream weave fusible on tshirts...they do make another product that you can place over the back of the design to soften up the back and make it less itchy....its also floriani but I forget the name of it.

I typically hoop my tshirts....some people don't but I like to. If I'm doing anything smaller than a 2T I do cut up the side seam of one side and sew it back together when I'm done. Knits don't fray so even without a serger it won't be a problem.

D~.....love your space!


----------



## RMAMom

D~ Your room is beautiful!!!! It is impressive that you have managed to get so much use out of a small room, I'm taking notes!
To answer your question about patterns, I hang mine with binder clips. I put up the 3M hooks and then I hung the binder clips. I will say that this isn't pretty but I didn't want to fold the patterns and it doesn't take up any floor or counter space.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cs outfit (I am going to ask her to try it on this afternoon)



Chiara - these turned out so awesome!



cogero said:


> D your new space is gorgeous. Love it.





NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by post...
> D~   I remember Sewing Susan....must be showing my age...love the space!
> Nini





VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!! AWESOME!!!!  Everything looks fabulous!  I would LOVE that space.  My laundry room is 6x12 and I have to share it with the washer and dryer, vacuum, some cleaning supplies and laundry items.  And I make due so you will love the area -- it's really spacious to me.  I keep my ironing board set up all the time as well (OK, I confess, I'm an ironing freak.  I iron the kids play t-shirts -- even ones they wear to just paint in ~ but I don't iron underwear so I'm not ready to be committed just yet).
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!!  I was wondering why there were two machines -- I dodn't know your dd had her own.  Does she know it's going to have to get relocated when you get your embroidery machine  ?
> 
> Happy sewing!!!





Meshell2002 said:


> D~.....love your space!





RMAMom said:


> D~ Your room is beautiful!!!! It is impressive that you have managed to get so much use out of a small room, I'm taking notes!
> To answer your question about patterns, I hang mine with binder clips. I put up the 3M hooks and then I hung the binder clips. I will say that this isn't pretty but I didn't want to fold the patterns and it doesn't take up any floor or counter space.



Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my sewing room.    I have dd up there right now, cutting out elephants.    It looks like she might actually complete the first item out of the new sewing room before I do.  I've been so consumed with getting this room ready over the last few days, that I'm having a hard time figuring out what I should do next.

Andrea... LOL  Dd has no idea that her machine will have to move over for the new brother.  



VBAndrea said:


> I have the patterns in alphabetical order and labeled with those vanilla thingy's with the little tabs on them.  Then comes the pattern (I also copy a lot two pages to one 8x11 sheet so i don't have some many pages to print.  My Easy Fits I did 4 pages on each 8x11 which is hard to read the measurements!  Might be fine I were a bit younger and had better eyes.  Then come the patterns in the clear envelopes and each envelope holds just one size.  So I just slide out whatever size I need.  I would not recommend throwing all sizes into one envelope b/c then you'd have to filter through the pattern pieces.



Thanks for everyone's ideas on pattern storage.  I am taking notes and when I figure out what I am going to do - I'll take pictures.  LOL  

Off to stumble around in my new sewing room, looking for my first project.

Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.      I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...  





D~


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute but you of all people know we need bigger pictures!!!!  I can't even see the images on the shirts to tell exactly what they are (particulary dd's).  I'm almost 47 (old eyes) -- help me out here!!!!



Ha Ha Ha I am going to make DD try hers on when she gets home from school so there will be more pictures and i will make it bigger.

I used the adult XXS for hers so I really want to see them on. I am so happy to want to be sewing again though I desperately need to clean my basement again though when I get a few minutes I so don't want to clean I would rather play.


----------



## love to stitch

cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip



Cute outfits.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> D~



Your new sewing area looks great, enjoy.


----------



## aboveH20

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



Those turned out great.  I'm always keeping my eye out for repurposable linens.  Great find and great execution.



cogero said:


> These are just adorable.
> 
> Decided I needed to be creative at work so I brought some fabric to cut out at work. Hoping to cut out 3 pairs of easy fits for the boy and one for the girl.
> 
> Love that I can get them done in about 20 minutes after they are cut.



That's another pattern I have that I haven't used yet.  Might be time to do the jammies for Christmas routine.




DMGeurts said:


> Well, I have to make dinner first - then I am moving in to my sewing room.  DH  has been working like a mad man all day, and he says I can move in whenever I am ready.
> 
> And of course - I'll share pics - but it probably won't be until tomorrow - since I need the light.
> 
> D~



Patience is a virtue.  I can wait.



Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



They turned out super.  How fun to have Swedish twins to sew for.



RMAMom said:


> Men have no sense of humor. I told my 26 yr old DD and she thought Gingy and the gang was hysterical.



Your daughter sounds wise beyong her years!



DMGeurts said:


> I have not decided yet...  I am having the same dillema.  After sewing at our diningroom table for 6 months - it was a nightmare trying to organize everything.  Even though I know in my head how I want it to look - I just didn't realize I had accumulated so much stuff in such a short time. I've been thinking about some sort of binder system - I just don't know.
> 
> And I promise pictures in the morning - but please don't expect wonderful things - It's barely decorated at all.
> 
> D~



Patience is a somewhat overrated virtue, but I can wait a little longer.



mommy2mrb said:


> we are!  going to spend 3 days out on Long Island with Jim's boss and his family and another family who's dad was with Jim in Haiti....so will be hoping to make some happy memories with them..
> 
> then to NJ for 3 days visiting friends and then 7 days in NYC baby!! two shows, AG, DIS meet with some friend from the Creative boards (scrapbooking) and maybe Tim, Mel and Ana if they can make it....and the parents of Britney (our Haiti blanket project) family are planning on coming down to see us too!
> 
> If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!



Sounds like you have an amazing trip planned.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



I bet your Mom is enjoying sewing and obviously your daughter enjoys the results.  Win, win.



DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry - I overslept this morning - and I never do that.  LOL  The last time I remember looking at the clock - it was 4:30 and I was just considering crawling out of bed.  Then I looked at the clock again and it was 7:38... OOPS!
> 
> Off to do the final organization of the sewing room - then I'll take some pics.  I really wanted to have all my machine covers done and everything hung on the walls (Ummm... I have nothing to hang on the walls yet) and my chair covers done, my machine mats done.  So, lets just say that my sewing room construction is finished and it's totally inhabitable - but not decorated yet.
> 
> D~



Patience is a highly over-rated character trait.



mphalens said:


> LOVE those shirts!!!!
> And as much as I loved the first stripwork jumper for Ginger, the black & white version is STUNNING!!!!
> 
> Y'all's talk of Ginger and friends ... well, I was laughing hysterically reading all of it and my Dad (who will laugh 'til he cries while watching TV and YouTube videos at the same time) kept asking what was so funny ... lol



Thanks, I'm pleased with the shirts, too, and I can't wait to make Ginger's next outfit -- any _maybe_ accessorize it.



DMGeurts said:


> I know, I know... Hanging my head in shame.    They are uploading now... give me a few more minutes.  LOL
> 
> 
> D~



Patience isn't all it's cracked up to be.  Where are the photos???



cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits
> 
> Js outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cs outfit (I am going to ask her to try it on this afternoon)



I love they way they turned out and glad you're happy with your new machine.  



mommy2mrb said:


> we will be in the city 7/13 - 7/19....we do have some free time open!!!! if anyone would like to come and see us!



Hmmmm.  Tempting.  I'll be watching your posts.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then photos from around the room, counter-clockwise, starting behind the door.
> 
> Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
> Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konas & boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies from the antique stores yesterday...
> First is the Saltine cracker tin and an old iron... the cracker tin is actually from the family lake house before we tore it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old sewing box (which I was jumping up and down, elated to find)... I did a major clean up on it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a box of sewing machine feet ($2) and a jar of old buttons - inside the box of sewing machine feet is lined with a purple/blue velvet - but it didn't photograph well.  Someday soon, I hope to buy the working machine to go with these feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My sewing space.*
> 
> Extended counter top on the right was an after thought, and I am really glad DH did that.  Then my machine and serger - right by the window - I insisted, because I am nosy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing area... Dd's machine on the left.  Yes, 12 y/o dd has her own machine... it is the exact same one as mine, so she can really learn by watching me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting area and upstairs computer... which is the girls' computer, and I promised them a spot on my counter for this, because they gave up their whole office for me... besides, then while they are at school - I can read my pattern directions right there.  LOL  Also, DH is going to hide that big black cord for the light over the cutting mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I insisted on having a counter height portion for my "shipping area"... so this is my packing spot.  We purposly left about 6" on the left side of the cupboard, so I can store my shipping boxes there.  Labels and such in the drawers... and right now my interfacings are all in the cupboard - but I don't think they will stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.
> 
> But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.
> 
> D~




With time and patience the mulberry leaf becomes a silk gown.

Sorry, I didn't have time to embroider it for you.

Your room is fabulous.  First, I appreciate your commendations to your husband.  They're easy to overlook sometimes.

I love how every detail has been thought out.  I love that your daughter has her own dewing machine.  I love all the little details you have added and are adding.  I hope you have hours and hours of enjoyment in your sacred space.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> Well....to sew a knit garmet I like to use a ball point needle and a walking foot....or my serger w/ a ball point needle.
> 
> If you are hand appliquing a shirt you can use an embroidery needle but I highly recommend a fusible stabilizer....either dream weave fusible or iron on med wt cut away (which is cheaper but works just fine).....tear away stabilizer in my experience causes a stretched out design cause once it pulls out the knit is too flexible and the stitches come out.  If you are embroiderying/ appliquing anything for a baby or person with sensory issues or sensitive skin use the floriani dream weave fusible on tshirts...they do make another product that you can place over the back of the design to soften up the back and make it less itchy....its also floriani but I forget the name of it.
> 
> I typically hoop my tshirts....some people don't but I like to. If I'm doing anything smaller than a 2T I do cut up the side seam of one side and sew it back together when I'm done. Knits don't fray so even without a serger it won't be a problem.
> 
> D~.....love your space!


Grrr!  I looked and I don't have a walking foot.  I've sewn on knits before, but I find it hard to start seams and thought I'd give your tip a try -- no such luck.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.      I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



D~ As for the BG don't be alarmed -- The mom didn't post photos of my hats until 12 days after I sent them.  I'm willing to bet she got your package.  They have seven children and I think there was a recent illness mixed in, so give her a little more time.  So far I've been really lucky and have never had a BG package get lost.  I wonder if I should insure mine for Madison.  I just posted photos (albeit crappy ones -- bad lighting and blurry!) and I'm really proud of these outfits.  They look much cuter in person.  And I should post my hats here so you can see my banister and bud globe model.  Off to do that now....


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Grrr!  I looked and I don't have a walking foot.  I've sewn on knits before, but I find it hard to start seams and thought I'd give your tip a try -- no such luck.



The main thing is the ball point needle.....you could start the seam by putting the fabric so its just past the regular foot and "backtrack" later (either use your reverse button or if your machine doesn't have one flip the seam over and sew the last inch upside down)....some machines have a bigger bottom plate hole than others....I've notice on my Bernina I have no problems with that but I did with my Singer.....ohh and you can always loosen your foot tension just a little if its super tight...that will make your machine eat the start of a seam too.


----------



## VBAndrea

These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!

This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:





And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:





The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html


Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:






And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:









The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).

And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle


----------



## mommy2mrb

D~ love your new space!  your DH did a great job!   you cute little antiques are great!  and a fun place to hang out with your girls....Megan and I share our third bedroom for scrap/toys/office etc

enjoy and let the creative juice start to flow!


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> The main thing is the ball point needle.....you could start the seam by putting the fabric so its just past the regular foot and "backtrack" later (either use your reverse button or if your machine doesn't have one flip the seam over and sew the last inch upside down)....some machines have a bigger bottom plate hole than others....I've notice on my Bernina I have no problems with that but I did with my Singer.....ohh and you can always loosen your foot tension just a little if its super tight...that will make your machine eat the start of a seam too.


Yep, I have a singer and the foot plate does eat things on occassion.  I never though of loosening the foot tension.  I may buy a walking foot though as there are a few really cute knit patterns I'd like to try.  Problem is finding cute knits at reasonable prices.  Thank you for your advice.

I have this site bookmarked for knits (and prices are decent for most of them):
http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index...a-printed-yarn-dyed-knit-fabric.html?limit=60

Do you have any other favorite places to order or buy from?


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> D~ As for the BG don't be alarmed -- The mom didn't post photos of my hats until 12 days after I sent them.  I'm willing to bet she got your package.  They have seven children and I think there was a recent illness mixed in, so give her a little more time.  So far I've been really lucky and have never had a BG package get lost.  I wonder if I should insure mine for Madison.  I just posted photos (albeit crappy ones -- bad lighting and blurry!) and I'm really proud of these outfits.  They look much cuter in person.  And I should post my hats here so you can see my banister and bud globe model.  Off to do that now....



Thanks Andrea...  I'll try not to freak out.  That makes me feel much better that it took so long with yours.  



Meshell2002 said:


> The main thing is the ball point needle.....you could start the seam by putting the fabric so its just past the regular foot and "backtrack" later (either use your reverse button or if your machine doesn't have one flip the seam over and sew the last inch upside down)....some machines have a bigger bottom plate hole than others....I've notice on my Bernina I have no problems with that but I did with my Singer.....ohh and you can always loosen your foot tension just a little if its super tight...that will make your machine eat the start of a seam too.



My Brother always eats my knits... always.  No matter what I do.  Thankfully, now that I have my serger, I can do almost all my knit items on there, the only thing I can't do is a cover hem stitch... but I solved that by doing the rolled hem/lettuce edge stitching.  So, all the AG leggings I make are all done on my serger.



VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle



Everything is so cute.  I love your models... but I also think that a soda bottle would be a good addition - as it's highly portable - unlike your banister.    And... you'll never dehydrate.  

D~


----------



## Granna4679

Seriously...I am going to have to stop taking the weekends off from my computer.  I am 17 pages behind this time.  Wanted to quote on a few pages at a time and then back to catch up.  Don't want to miss anything.



DMGeurts said:


> Welcome!  I don't have any boys, so I am not that much help in that department... but lots of people here sew for boys, so I am sure they will chime in with ideas for you.  One of these days, I'll find a boy to sew for.    So, I just wanted to welcome you and I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> D~



Just wanted to say, we are getting our first little boy in the family in September and knowing the super cute little baby outfits you have made recently, I am willing to share.  You can sew for him anytime!! 





aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



Simply adorable!  This made me laugh too.  OH to have all of the money back from the things I have obsessed over and bought to make....thank goodness, sewing is not one of them.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Super cute!  I don't know if my sewing machines would benefit from a cover...it would never get used because my sewing machines run constantly when I am at home but it is such a cute idea.  And the little elephants are adorable.  I have never seen one before.  Tell Victoria she did an awesome job.

Jeana - love the other AG outfit too and the shot of your girls together is precious.

Andrea - the Shih Tzu shirt is sooo cute.

Kim - great news on your FIL.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Patience is a virtue.  I can wait.





aboveH20 said:


> Patience is a somewhat overrated virtue, but I can wait a little longer.





aboveH20 said:


> Patience is a highly over-rated character trait.





aboveH20 said:


> Patience isn't all it's cracked up to be.  Where are the photos???





aboveH20 said:


> With time and patience the mulberry leaf becomes a silk gown.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't have time to embroider it for you.
> 
> Your room is fabulous.  First, I appreciate your commendations to your husband.  They're easy to overlook sometimes.
> 
> I love how every detail has been thought out.  I love that your daughter has her own dewing machine.  I love all the little details you have added and are adding.  I hope you have hours and hours of enjoyment in your sacred space.



Truly... with all that time you spent waiting - I really thought I would get my own embroidery out of the deal.  

Thank you for all the nice comments.  

D~  <---- whose mother always told her, when she was a child,  that "patience is a virtue".


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Yep, I have a singer and the foot plate does eat things on occassion.  I never though of loosening the foot tension.  I may buy a walking foot though as there are a few really cute knit patterns I'd like to try.  Problem is finding cute knits at reasonable prices.  Thank you for your advice.
> 
> I have this site bookmarked for knits (and prices are decent for most of them):
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index...a-printed-yarn-dyed-knit-fabric.html?limit=60
> 
> Do you have any other favorite places to order or buy from?



I watch fabric.com for discount codes...they have generous cuts and frequent sales!

I like naturesfabrics.com for cotton interlock prints....sign up for her yahoo group and get a discount code...10% off I believe....I think her sight has the link.

I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.

Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year






Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.


----------



## mistymouse5001

Will someone please approve me for the Big Give.


----------



## miprender

Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts

*Here is our Fantasmic Night:*

















*Chef Mickey's:*

















*Close up of Minnie*


----------



## miprender

Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



Love it. What a cool find at the thrift store.




Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



Those came out so cute.



mommy2mrb said:


> we are!  going to spend 3 days out on Long Island with Jim's boss and his family and another family who's dad was with Jim in Haiti....so will be hoping to make some happy memories with them..
> 
> then to NJ for 3 days visiting friends and then 7 days in NYC baby!! two shows, AG, DIS meet with some friend from the Creative boards (scrapbooking) and maybe Tim, Mel and Ana if they can make it....and the parents of Britney (our Haiti blanket project) family are planning on coming down to see us too!
> 
> If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!



Sounds like you will have a fun time.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



I love that fabric and dress. I almost purchased some a few months back.



cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits



I posted on FB but I will post here too that it came out so cute. 



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
> Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 WOW your sewing room came out great.



DMGeurts said:


> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.  I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...  D~



I am sure that they will turn up. Like Andrea said the BG had alot of issues going on.




VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:



Love all the hats. Great job.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Those look so cute and comfy.


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> My Brother always eats my knits... always.  No matter what I do.  Thankfully, now that I have my serger, I can do almost all my knit items on there, the only thing I can't do is a cover hem stitch... but I solved that by doing the rolled hem/lettuce edge stitching.  So, all the AG leggings I make are all done on my serger.
> 
> D~




Regarding sewing knits (and other flimsy, delicate fabrics) - I have often put a scrap of paper underneath the start and end of a seam so I have a solid base to start on.  That way the machine won't eat anything.  Then I tear it away later.  Tiny scraps of stabilizer would work great, too.  

HTH!

The Sewing Room is gorgeous!  All your special touches are TDF!  I LOVE counter tops!  I had one installed in a closet that was our sewing/office space before ds#1 was born.  Now, that counter is the changing table and the sewing/office space moved to the basement.  Someday I hope to be above ground again!  Anyway, enjoy that wonderful creative space!!

I made two pair of Easy Fit shorts and the top portion of a shirt for me this week.  No pics until I have appliques done, though.  The Easy Fits were super easy, but did take me more than 20 minutes a pair.  That is impressive!

Regards,
C.


----------



## belle41379

Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.

Moms to go with her Wish shirt:




 To go with the Donald outfits:




These go with their pirate outfits:





I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out 

If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

TMTQ!  Ya'll are so busy!  I can't even keep up!  Been at VBS all week.  Volunteered and am exhausted!  Looking forward to Saturday! 

 Dorine I LOVE your new room!  My room is a little smaller and I want to do more with it, but for now it will do...although the other day I went to sew and realized the the ac vent right under the sewing desk was making me very cold!  Think I may need to rearrange!

Love all the great outfits!  Hope to have something to share soon!

As for my pdf patters, I file them in large clasp envelopes and label them. I don't print directions, I just bring them up on the old computer in the sewing room.  Saves paper!


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> Just wanted to say, we are getting our first little boy in the family in September and knowing the super cute little baby outfits you have made recently, I am willing to share.  You can sew for him anytime!!
> 
> Super cute!  I don't know if my sewing machines would benefit from a cover...it would never get used because my sewing machines run constantly when I am at home but it is such a cute idea.  And the little elephants are adorable.  I have never seen one before.  Tell Victoria she did an awesome job.



LOL...  I will totally keep that in mind.  I will tell Victoria that - she will be pleased.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.



These are really awesome.  I wish I would "get it", but I got tired of trying to get it, so I gave up and bought a serger.  LOL  



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



I love everything!  But I have to say that I love the fabric you used for the Mickey heads on your Fantasmic shirts!  Totally cool.



ivey_family said:


> Regarding sewing knits (and other flimsy, delicate fabrics) - I have often put a scrap of paper underneath the start and end of a seam so I have a solid base to start on.  That way the machine won't eat anything.  Then I tear it away later.  Tiny scraps of stabilizer would work great, too.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> The Sewing Room is gorgeous!  All your special touches are TDF!  I LOVE counter tops!  I had one installed in a closet that was our sewing/office space before ds#1 was born.  Now, that counter is the changing table and the sewing/office space moved to the basement.  Someday I hope to be above ground again!  Anyway, enjoy that wonderful creative space!!
> 
> I made two pair of Easy Fit shorts and the top portion of a shirt for me this week.  No pics until I have appliques done, though.  The Easy Fits were super easy, but did take me more than 20 minutes a pair.  That is impressive!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for the tips on knits...  I'll try that next time too.  And thanks for the compliments on my sewing room.  I spent a good portion of the day in there today... I really need to get a clock and a radio in there.  All of a sudden Victoria and I were sewing away, I asked her if she knew what time it was - so she looked on her Ipod - it was 1:05 pm and I hadn't showered or anything.  LOL  DH gets home from work at 2...  it was a mad dash to shower and make the house look like I did _something_ today.  LOL



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



These earrings turned out great!  They will love them!  

OH - and I guess I should have clarified earlier - I'm not as worried about the BG outfit - I do know that they are super busy and have had a lot going on in their house over the last week...  I am a lot more concerned about the baby outfit - I really hope that one turns up.

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!

Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!


----------



## babynala

mommy2mrb said:


> we are!  going to spend 3 days out on Long Island with Jim's boss and his family and another family who's dad was with Jim in Haiti....so will be hoping to make some happy memories with them..
> 
> then to NJ for 3 days visiting friends and then 7 days in NYC baby!! two shows, AG, DIS meet with some friend from the Creative boards (scrapbooking) and maybe Tim, Mel and Ana if they can make it....and the parents of Britney (our Haiti blanket project) family are planning on coming down to see us too!
> 
> If anyone else is around town and wants to come play for the day let me know! would love to meet any of our DIS friends!!


It will be nice to make some happy memories.   
Your boat cruise with all the American Girls sounds like so much fun.  I hope you girls have a great time.



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.


This set is so sweet.  This has inspired me to make a cute short set for my niece (who turned 4 today).  



VBAndrea said:


> I store my pdf patterns in binders.  I 3 hole puch the instructions and I buy the clear three hole pocket folders and slip the patterns in their -- I have so many sizes printed from doing BG's.  I know I have the Easy Fits in sizes 0 thru 9 printed out.  It's very easy to find what I want and easy to follw along the instructions as I sew.  I have one binder for clothes, one for things like totes, luggage tags, decorative items and now one for embroidery designs!  My clothes binder is very large and is full, but I'm at the point where I make up a lot of variations of a basic pattern now so I havent' bought new patterns in a long time.


This sounds like a great way to store the patterns and the directions.  My husband has a TON of those big notebooks in the basement so I might have to put them to good use. 



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.
> 
> But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.
> 
> D~


WOW - you and your DH make a good team.  He did a major overhaul in that space and your painting / decorating skills are great.  You thought of everything with your shipping area and space for the computer, fabrics and all your machines.  Can't wait to see what you create in your new space.  



DMGeurts said:


> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.   I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...
> D~


Oh no, I hope the packages turn up.  My aunt sent a package to her DD and it showed up 29 days after she mailed.  It was insured and was delivered right before they could make a claim.  I remember that cute set you made with that great fabric.  Maybe the recipients just haven't had a chance to say thanks yet.  



VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.


How sweet to make all these coordinating hats for Bridget, especially with soft linings.  



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*


Love the coordinating sets for the family.  I like the fabric that you used for the shorts and skirt - they look great together.  The chef mickey shirts are cute too.  I love the sparkly Minnie, that whole outfit is adorable.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.
> 
> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year


These PJs are so cute.  Thanks for the tips on the knits.  I really need to make some knit PJs for my kids but I'm a little scared!



ivey_family said:


> Regarding sewing knits (and other flimsy, delicate fabrics) - I have often put a scrap of paper underneath the start and end of a seam so I have a solid base to start on.  That way the machine won't eat anything.  Then I tear it away later.  Tiny scraps of stabilizer would work great, too.
> 
> I made two pair of Easy Fit shorts and the top portion of a shirt for me this week.  No pics until I have appliques done, though.  The Easy Fits were super easy, but did take me more than 20 minutes a pair.  That is impressive!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


20 minute - that is VERY impressive.  Yeah for more tips on knits.  



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> If at first you don't succeed...


The earings will be a perfect match for the outfits you described.  Good luck with the tutu.  (I have no help to offer because I'm way too impatient to try to work with tulle)



billwendy said:


> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!


I'm glad you went to the doctor and hope the meds kick in soon and get you all better by next week.  Have a great time at camp and rest up!


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> OH - and I guess I should have clarified earlier - I'm not as worried about the BG outfit - I do know that they are super busy and have had a lot going on in their house over the last week...  I am a lot more concerned about the baby outfit - I really hope that one turns up.
> 
> D~



I don't know if this is the case with your baby stuff, but I mailed out gifts for my cousin when she had her baby and didn't receive any acknowledgement for about 3 weeks, then a thank you note showed up in the mail.  I did track it, so I know it got there in 2 days.  I know she was probably just exhausted and overwhelmed, but I was anxious to hear if she got it and liked it, so it seemed like forever to me at the time.

Hope it does show up!

Everyone's been posting so many awesome things, sorry i haven't kept up with quoting everyone.  Love all the BG stuff, and the trip outfits, and the sewing room is TDF!

Love the tips on how everyone stores their patterns, mine are each in their own folder when I do print them out, and the pattern pieces are in the pockets of the folder.  But I could use some better organization and a better way to find what i am looking for, so maybe I need to try the binders by category.  

I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.

Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wendy hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Sorry I haven't been on much lately.  I haven't had time to sew and barely time to think!  We went from having my in-laws here visiting to the end of the school year rush of activities to my best friend and her family visiting us for a week. My friend and her family just left yesterday and I spent today putting the house back together.  The day after tomorrow we are leaving for a visit with my in-law at their house in FL and we'll be gone for 2 weeks.  I finally did get the Patricia tunics cut out that I wanted to make for this trip but I just haven't had time to sew them.  I guess they will get sewn and put away for (hopefully!!!!) a winter visit somewhere warm with a beach.  I also have a vida cut out and ready to sew for my niece but haven't had time for that either.  I hate when I get things cut and ready but can't get to sewing them.




DMGeurts said:


> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.      I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




I am pretty sure that I read that the mom for this BG lost her camera and wallet over the weekend.  The items that I sent haven't been seen in pictures yet either but I was very relieved to see my package in the background in another picture that mom posted yesterday.  Hopefully your items made it but the pictures were lost with the camera.  I know it is hard not to worry!


I have seen lots and lots of great projects!  I love the Nemo outfits and Safari Mickey items.  I just saw an adorable Tinkerbell dress too!

Hopefully I will get to check in with you all while we are visiting my in-laws.  I often have time in the afternoon to go on-line on their computer and check my email etc.  If I don't keep up with everything on here,  you'll be a 100 pages ahead of me by the time I get home!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Need Help from my Sewing friends!!!!

Megan and I might be going back to WDW in Oct!!! we have dear friends who are going on a MAW trip and another event we want to be part of and going to MNSSHP too...need to start brainstorming idea's for costumes or outfits for the party....probably won't want anything too elebrate due to the heat and humidity!

Is anyone able to help us out to make something (will be a paying customer) or have any ideas where I should start!!!

thanks ladies!!!


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits



Great AK outfits!!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> we will be in the city 7/13 - 7/19....we do have some free time open!!!! if anyone would like to come and see us!



Aw!  I wish I was still going to be up North!  I love an excuse to go to NYC!!!  And I think meeting a DISer is an EXCELLENT excuse!  We'll already be back in NC by then though.



DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> Before (well, sort of, I didn't take any pics before he tore it apart) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheetrock going up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only contribution I personally made to this room - besides all the "stuff" is that I painted it (and for that matter - I only painted the blue wall - DH did all the white).  I guess, I have this really strange creative outlet that needs to be let out... so I can never just "paint a wall"... if you've seen my girls' rooms on FB - you know exactly what I mean.  LOL
> 
> 
> Paint progression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpet and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then photos from around the room, counter-clockwise, starting behind the door.
> 
> Fabric shelf (which I plan to get a bigger one - much sooner than I'd intended - because this one is much fuller than I thought it would be).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the fun fabric.
> Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konas & boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies from the antique stores yesterday...
> First is the Saltine cracker tin and an old iron... the cracker tin is actually from the family lake house before we tore it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old sewing box (which I was jumping up and down, elated to find)... I did a major clean up on it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a box of sewing machine feet ($2) and a jar of old buttons - inside the box of sewing machine feet is lined with a purple/blue velvet - but it didn't photograph well.  Someday soon, I hope to buy the working machine to go with these feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My sewing space.*
> 
> Extended counter top on the right was an after thought, and I am really glad DH did that.  Then my machine and serger - right by the window - I insisted, because I am nosy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing area... Dd's machine on the left.  Yes, 12 y/o dd has her own machine... it is the exact same one as mine, so she can really learn by watching me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting area and upstairs computer... which is the girls' computer, and I promised them a spot on my counter for this, because they gave up their whole office for me... besides, then while they are at school - I can read my pattern directions right there.  LOL  Also, DH is going to hide that big black cord for the light over the cutting mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I insisted on having a counter height portion for my "shipping area"... so this is my packing spot.  We purposly left about 6" on the left side of the cupboard, so I can store my shipping boxes there.  Labels and such in the drawers... and right now my interfacings are all in the cupboard - but I don't think they will stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.
> 
> But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.
> 
> D~



WOW!!!!  I am beyond impressed!!!  I love all of the things you thought out as far as placement, etc.  Your shipping area alone shows how much time and energy you put into planning out the best use of the space for long-term use!!!  I can't wait to see you put all the "finishing touches" on it!!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my sewing room.    I have dd up there right now, cutting out elephants.    It looks like she might actually complete the first item out of the new sewing room before I do.  I've been so consumed with getting this room ready over the last few days, that I'm having a hard time figuring out what I should do next.
> 
> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.    I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



First of all, I have to tell you about a shopping trip yesterday ... we were in Coldwater Creek and they had these adorable elephants for sale ... and Phalen was BEGGING to get one (he asks for some surprising stuff sometimes) ... and they wanted $29.99 a piece for them!  They look just like the elephants your daughter is making only a little bigger!!!  

I have lost so many packages over the years, I hate when I forget to put tracking on it ... but I'll think happy thoughts that everything arrives at its destination safe and sound and soon!

Enjoy whatever your first project may be!!!!  You know you'll always remember your first <wink>



DMGeurts said:


> Welcome!  I don't have any boys, so I am not that much help in that department... but lots of people here sew for boys, so I am sure they will chime in with ideas for you.  *One of these days, I'll find a boy to sew for.*    So, I just wanted to welcome you and I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> D~



So, my boys would like me to tell you, they LOVE clothes that were made for them and their Mommy & Mimi can't keep up with their growing needs, so they would be HAPPY to have you sew for them if you need boys to sew for ... they both send out handmade thank you notes too 


I lost a bunch of other stuff I quoted, so I guess I'm off to find them and start another post!!!

OH!  But, before I forget ... I found more great fabrics at Just Fabrics today!!!!  I'm happy to give anyone her phone number if you want to call her ... Today she had 101 Dalmatians fabric, a different Incredibles fabric, a red with black Mickey heads ... She also had more Princess!!!  I spent way more than I'd planned ... but I couldn't pass some of it up!!!

Just Fabrics - Melissa Smith-McGinity (401)383-6286  She opens at 10am M-Sat and closes at 5 M-Th and 4 F-Sat.

I've told her all about The Disboutiquers and The Big Give Group ... She's SO nice!!!!


----------



## MaeB

DMGeurts said:


> Goodies from the antique stores yesterday...
> First is the Saltine cracker tin and an old iron... the cracker tin is actually from the family lake house before we tore it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old sewing box (which I was jumping up and down, elated to find)... I did a major clean up on it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a box of sewing machine feet ($2) and a jar of old buttons - inside the box of sewing machine feet is lined with a purple/blue velvet - but it didn't photograph well.  Someday soon, I hope to buy the working machine to go with these feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the box:



Great space!!  I have to say that, as a museum professional, my favorite part is the random antiques. Particularly the Saltines box! I live for stuff like that!! I think I would live in an antique store if I could. I have been watching antiques roadshow since I was like 13.  Such a museum geek.

I would take a pic of my sewing space but all it would consist of would be the dining area table in my bachelor apartment.  One day I'll have a sewing room...


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Aw!  I wish I was still going to be up North!  I love an excuse to go to NYC!!!  And I think meeting a DISer is an EXCELLENT excuse!  We'll already be back in NC by then though.



bummer.....what part of NC are you in?   we are planning on visiting friends in Charlotte next summer (Jim did the Jack Nicklaus course out in Ballentyne area back in 2002-2003...maybe we could meet up then!!


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



Phalen made me scroll back through these pictures at least 5 times ... he says he wants all of these outfits for our trip   I think they all look amazing!!!!  I hope you guys have a great time!!!!!!  Maybe we can actually meet when I come back to RI in August!!!!



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



Love the earrings!!!  I'm sure the Big Give recipients will LOVE them too!

What type of tutu did you make?  I just made my first one a couple of weeks ago and I'm happy to give pointers if I can ... was it too poofy?  what do you feel went wrong?



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!



Oh Wendy!  I'm so sorry you're feeling ill   I think the sick policy at your work sounds HORRIBLE!!!! Hugs



ellenbenny said:


> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I just adore that Tinkerbelle dress!!!!  I love "sassy" Tink and those colors are just great!


----------



## mphalens

mommy2mrb said:


> bummer.....what part of NC are you in?   we are planning on visiting friends in Charlotte next summer (Jim did the Jack Nicklaus course out in Ballentyne area back in 2002-2003...maybe we could meet up then!!



Longview?  See ... this is where more small world stuff comes in ... 

My DH is a golf pro.  Currently he's the Assistant Golf Pro. at the Peninsula Club up on Lake Norman, however, before he went to the Peninsula Club in May 2010, he worked at the Ballantyne Country Club.  The head pro at Ballantyne came over in 2009 from Longview.

Okay, so I sort of just played 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon   but you get the idea!!!!  

To answer your question, we live right near Carowinds in SW CLT ... about a 20 minute (so very close) drive to Longview  
We could even take a "field trip" to Mary Jo's if you wanted


----------



## weluvdizne

cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits



Very cute! So glad you like your new machine!



DMGeurts said:


> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the room.  You and your dh did a great job!  Can't wait to see what you and dd create in the space.  Can really tell how much thought you put into planning it.  As I was looking at the pix, I was thinking, wow, what a great idea!  Super use of space.  

I know you put a lot of work and love into your gifts.  I hope your packages arrive safely.  



VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle



All your hats look great.  I need to make a couple for my little guy for our fall trip.  He doesn't have much hair, and I really want to protect him from the sun.  Which pattern would you say was the easiest?  I really like them all.  Nice of you to coordinate them with the outfits.


----------



## weluvdizne

Meshell2002 said:


> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



These are really cute.  Bet the kids love them.  



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



I have been following along and just love everything you have posted for your trip.  You will all look so great and get lots of CM attention I am sure.  Can't wait to see action shots from your trip.  I just know you will have so much fun!  Really nice job coordinating your dd with ds's.  Love it all!



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



The earrings all look nice.  So sweet of you to do that for them. 



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!



Hope you feel better and have a great time at camp.  


ellenbenny said:


> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How adorable.  Love the fabric pairings.  Good eye.  

Enjoy your Holiday away.


----------



## miprender

belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:



Great job on the earrings.



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!  But I have to say that I love the fabric you used for the Mickey heads on your Fantasmic shirts!  Totally cool.
> D~



 Thanks. I just used polar fleece for the blue on the hats.



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!



 Hope you feel better.



babynala said:


> Love the coordinating sets for the family.  I like the fabric that you used for the shorts and skirt - they look great together.  The chef mickey shirts are cute too.  I love the sparkly Minnie, that whole outfit is adorable.


 Thanks. I love using the sparkly fabric 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen love this dress. It is so cute.



mphalens said:


> Phalen made me scroll back through these pictures at least 5 times ... he says he wants all of these outfits for our trip   I think they all look amazing!!!!  I hope you guys have a great time!!!!!!  Maybe we can actually meet when I come back to RI in August!!!!



Awe..tell Phalen thanks We will definately have to get together then. I think August will be calmer for us.



weluvdizne said:


> I have been following along and just love everything you have posted for your trip.  You will all look so great and get lots of CM attention I am sure.  Can't wait to see action shots from your trip.  I just know you will have so much fun!  Really nice job coordinating your dd with ds's.  Love it all!



 Thanks. I am getting pretty excited to see the kids wear them in the parks. I can't wait to take lots of pictures and I already preordered the photopass CD.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mphalens said:


> Longview?  See ... this is where more small world stuff comes in ...
> 
> My DH is a golf pro.  Currently he's the Assistant Golf Pro. at the Peninsula Club up on Lake Norman, however, before he went to the Peninsula Club in May 2010, he worked at the Ballantyne Country Club.  The head pro at Ballantyne came over in 2009 from Longview.
> 
> Okay, so I sort of just played 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon   but you get the idea!!!!
> 
> To answer your question, we live right near Carowinds in SW CLT ... about a 20 minute (so very close) drive to Longview
> We could even take a "field trip" to Mary Jo's if you wanted



I saw field trip to Mary Jos' and about died!  I miss MAry Jo's!  Been in Charlottesville for a year and told dh I need to take a trip down to Charlotte for a used homeschool store down there, but the real reason is to go to Gastonia to hit my FAVORITE fabric store of all time!


----------



## cajunfan

mphalens said:


> OH!  But, before I forget ... I found more great fabrics at Just Fabrics today!!!!  I'm happy to give anyone her phone number if you want to call her ... Today she had 101 Dalmatians fabric, a different Incredibles fabric, a red with black Mickey heads ... She also had more Princess!!!  I spent way more than I'd planned ... but I couldn't pass some of it up!!!
> 
> Just Fabrics - Melissa Smith-McGinity (401)383-6286  She opens at 10am M-Sat and closes at 5 M-Th and 4 F-Sat.
> 
> I've told her all about The Disboutiquers and The Big Give Group ... She's SO nice!!!!



oooohhhh...do we have pictures? Would love to see the scale on the fabrics...

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> I watch fabric.com for discount codes...they have generous cuts and frequent sales!
> 
> I like naturesfabrics.com for cotton interlock prints....sign up for her yahoo group and get a discount code...10% off I believe....I think her sight has the link.
> 
> I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.
> 
> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.


Thanks for the info -- and I wasn't even the one who asked about sewing on knits in the first place, but I've always been very interested.  Fishsticks seem to have more toddler patterns -- I need older kids (7 and 9).  I already have Carla's raglan t and hoodies and I LOVE the Olivia pattern (which may be out of print so I really should just dive in and buy it).  I also saw a tut for a dress or shirt for girls that was cute.  I need to learn to lettuce edge though.  I tried it on my serger on a scrap t and it turned out not so good.

I love those pj's!!!  My kids would love some knit pj's for the summer.  And that would be good practice for me using knits.  



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*


You're going to town on your outfits!!!!  I just love everything you've done.  



ivey_family said:


> Regarding sewing knits (and other flimsy, delicate fabrics) - I have often put a scrap of paper underneath the start and end of a seam so I have a solid base to start on.  That way the machine won't eat anything.  Then I tear it away later.  Tiny scraps of stabilizer would work great, too.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> I made two pair of Easy Fit shorts and the top portion of a shirt for me this week.  No pics until I have appliques done, though.  The Easy Fits were super easy, but did take me more than 20 minutes a pair.  That is impressive!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Funny you mention stabilizer b/c I was wondering if I started with a scrap of tear away stabilizer if that would work well -- I will give it a try.  Now I just need to order some knits.  I looked at Joann's and their selection was pathethic.  I bought my dd a hooded shirt/dress to be worn over leggings at the Gymboree outlet and it turned out to be one of her favorite things to wear last winter.  I think it was so comfy.  I never have seen any other though and thought she would love it if I made her some.  I want fun knits though -- flowers, dots, funky patterns!

And the Easy Fits take me around an hour to make.  I am a slow sewer b/c everything seems to take me longer than everyone else!  I could never do Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  They're easy and go together quickly, but not quite that fast.



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...


I love the earrings.  I post (likewise bad) pics of the pirate outfits on the BG and the earrings are perfect for them -- I don't like to post here until the recipients get their outfits b/c I know first hand that some of them peek at this thread.  I am goin got try to get better pics of my outfits today -- the shirt I did for mom is so blurry that it looks like the applique is messed up.  I really need a nice camera.



DMGeurts said:


> These are really awesome.  I wish I would "get it", but I got tired of trying to get it, so I gave up and bought a serger.  LOL
> 
> Thanks for the tips on knits...  I'll try that next time too.  And thanks for the compliments on my sewing room.  I spent a good portion of the day in there today... I really need to get a clock and a radio in there.  All of a sudden Victoria and I were sewing away, I asked her if she knew what time it was - so she looked on her Ipod - it was 1:05 pm and I hadn't showered or anything.  LOL  DH gets home from work at 2...  it was a mad dash to shower and make the house look like I did _something_ today.  LOL
> 
> D~


I don't understand how a serger works for knits but a machine doesn't?  I can actually get a better lettuce edge out of my machine than I can my serger, but I really need to practice more with my serger.  And I have to make do with the serger I have -- I can't justify buying a new one.

LOL at your making your house look like you did something b/f dh comes home.  Every afternoon I do a 5 minute per room cleaning spree so it looks like I cleaned all day instead of sewing and being on the computer.  I was quite caught off guard when dh came home at noon yesterday  At least I made the bed in the morning.  I think I may have to readjust to doing my sprees in the morning in case he ever pulls a surprise like that again.





billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!


  Hope you feel better soonest and I hope the meds help you feel better for your travels.  Rest when you can and hang in there.  We already talked about sick kids coming in to work in the past -- so annoying!



ellenbenny said:


> I don't know if this is the case with your baby stuff, but I mailed out gifts for my cousin when she had her baby and didn't receive any acknowledgement for about 3 weeks, then a thank you note showed up in the mail.  I did track it, so I know it got there in 2 days.  I know she was probably just exhausted and overwhelmed, but I was anxious to hear if she got it and liked it, so it seemed like forever to me at the time.
> 
> Love the tips on how everyone stores their patterns, mine are each in their own folder when I do print them out, and the pattern pieces are in the pockets of the folder.  But I could use some better organization and a better way to find what i am looking for, so maybe I need to try the binders by category.
> 
> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the dress!  

I've sent many a baby gift where I never received a thank you note.  One really peeved me b/c it was to a cousin of dh's and he didn't want me to send a gift b/c he didn't like that particular cousin but I sent one anyway without telling him.  I surely couldn't find out if they got the gift by inquiring b/c I wasn't supposed to have sent one in the first place.  I'm also really disappointed in my kids' teachers.  I get them very generous gift cards at Christmas and end of school year and in the past three years with several sets of teachers I have only received two written thank yous.  I don't even get verbal thank yous.  And we go to a really good school that prides itself on manners and consideration 

And I started my pattern storage in folders.  Life became so much easier when I switched to the binder.



mommy2mrb said:


> Need Help from my Sewing friends!!!!
> 
> Megan and I might be going back to WDW in Oct!!! we have dear friends who are going on a MAW trip and another event we want to be part of and going to MNSSHP too...need to start brainstorming idea's for costumes or outfits for the party....probably won't want anything too elebrate due to the heat and humidity!
> 
> Is anyone able to help us out to make something (will be a paying customer) or have any ideas where I should start!!!
> 
> thanks ladies!!!


I would just list out your favorite Disney movies or characters and then see what would be fitting for the two of you.  I think being the stepsisters would be really cute for two girls.  Or do you want to combine and match your friends -- are all 4 of her kids going?  Then you could do a bigger group like Winnie the Pooh characters (just as an example).  Actaully -- I am going to pm you about this....check your pms.



weluvdizne said:


> All your hats look great.  I need to make a couple for my little guy for our fall trip.  He doesn't have much hair, and I really want to protect him from the sun.  Which pattern would you say was the easiest?  I really like them all.  Nice of you to coordinate them with the outfits.


None of the hats were hard, but the easiest was the reversible sun hat that I did in the Minnie dot because the brim is attached to the hat -- it took out a step.  You can add a strap to that hat as well (she has instructions for it in her tut).  It's more a child's size than a toddler's size though so you would probably have to reduce the pattern.    I also saw a cute bucket hat tut that looked more appealing for boys:
http://www.u-createcrafts.com/2010/05/creative-guest-sew-much-ado-4-in-1.html


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Awe..tell Phalen thanks We will definately have to get together then. I think August will be calmer for us.



August should be calmer for us too!  Can't wait to see pictures from your trip!  I LOVE the pre-order photopass and I plan to take full advantage of one on our trip in November!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I saw field trip to Mary Jos' and about died!  I miss MAry Jo's!  Been in Charlottesville for a year and told dh I need to take a trip down to Charlotte for a used homeschool store down there, but the real reason is to go to Gastonia to hit my FAVORITE fabric store of all time!



Do you mean The Homeschool Room?  I  that place!!!  It's on the other side of town from us though, so we don't get out there a whole lot, but when we do, I'm there for AT LEAST an hour! 

And maybe we should plan a "Charlotte fabric weekend" ... hit Mary Jo's, Hobby Lobby(s), Hancock(s) & Walmart(s) ... who's with me? 



cajunfan said:


> oooohhhh...do we have pictures? Would love to see the scale on the fabrics...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



I promise to take pictures later this morning and post them... but first we have to take the boys to Allie's Donuts and to see if we can find the Cars 2 matchbox cars they earned yesterday (of course they want SPECIFIC ones, so a-hunting Francesco and Holley we go!) ...


----------



## mphalens

Oh!  I forgot to ask my question!!!!

Not having girls, I don't have much experience hunting for girly tutorials or upsizing from a girl's pattern ...

I really want to make myself an upcycled jean skirt with a patchwork twirl bottom to it but I don't know what to do/how to do it ... I figure I have all these great Disney fabrics and it'd be a fun way to get (at least) most of them on one piece of clothing  ... 

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial???  I found a great jean skirt at a consignment store, so I don't even need to upcycle a pair of jeans first ... I've made patchwork curtains before, but obviously we weren't trying for "twirl factor" with those

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the info -- and I wasn't even the one who asked about sewing on knits in the first place, but I've always been very interested.  Fishsticks seem to have more toddler patterns -- I need older kids (7 and 9).  I already have Carla's raglan t and hoodies and I LOVE the Olivia pattern (which may be out of print so I really should just dive in and buy it).  I also saw a tut for a dress or shirt for girls that was cute.  I need to learn to lettuce edge though.  I tried it on my serger on a scrap t and it turned out not so good.




Just wanted to chime in that Fish Sticks seems to have their shirts and hoodies available in older sizes now, even an adult size.  http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/


----------



## JMD1979

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.


 Oh this is so cute! Love that fabric! Your Mom did a great job!



mphalens said:


> I've been reading along, but a short person has been very "needy" the last couple of days, so quoting and posting has not been in the cards ... I hope I've cut this down appropriately ...
> 
> SO SO SO cute!!!!  Great picture, FABULOUS outfits and models
> And I cannot get over how GOOD their dolls look ... how long have they had each of them?  They look like you just bought them all that day!!!!


Thanks so much! They have had Rebecca, Kit, and Julie for almost 2 years now and just got Molly and Emily at the store. I am very proud of how well they take care of them.  Although it may have something to do with their mother's mild case of OCD when it comes to things like this! 



cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits





DMGeurts said:


> OK...  I really want to start off this post and thank my DH... He has put A LOT of hard work into this project for me.  Endless hours, really.  I may have joked around a bit the I was entitled to this space, but really my whole sewing room was created because my DH loves me and my family loves me enough to give up the precious little space we have in our house.  So, really, they are the BEST!
> 
> I also have to post a few before pics, for those of you that are not my friends on FB - because DH tore this room down to the studs, showing the before pictures really shows just how much work DH put into it, and it's kind of cool to see the transformation.
> 
> Before (well, sort of, I didn't take any pics before he tore it apart) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only contribution I personally made to this room - besides all the "stuff" is that I painted it (and for that matter - I only painted the blue wall - DH did all the white).  I guess, I have this really strange creative outlet that needs to be let out... so I can never just "paint a wall"... if you've seen my girls' rooms on FB - you know exactly what I mean.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the part you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A photo of the whole room, from the door... it's a small room - 8" x 12" - but I am super happy to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all folks.  There is still a lot of detail work to be done.  I still need to go around and paint the posts (I chose posts instead of cupboards, because that gave me the most of my sitting space).  We also need to add trim work on the bottom by the carpet, and of course - decorating.
> 
> But I love my space, and I am so thankful to my DH and girls for giving it to me.
> 
> D~


Oh D it's just perfect every last detail! Love the colors and all the sweet added touches! Just plain perfect! Did I mention that it's perfect! 



DMGeurts said:


> Chiara -
> 
> 
> Oh and on a side note...  you know this cute outfit I made a few weeks ago???  And my BG outfit???  I mailed them 8 days ago, on the same day - and no word from either recipient (I was the idiot that forgot to put tracking on) but I think they both might be lost and I am just SICK.      I worked so hard on both of them and I am just so sad.  At least both recipients didn't know they were getting them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Looks like you have gotten lots of reassurance already! But I'll be praying that your items show up soon!



VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle


These are so cute! I would love to make hats but for some reason I am very intimidated by them! LOL! Someday! 



Meshell2002 said:


> I watch fabric.com for discount codes...they have generous cuts and frequent sales!
> 
> I like naturesfabrics.com for cotton interlock prints....sign up for her yahoo group and get a discount code...10% off I believe....I think her sight has the link.
> 
> I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.
> 
> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.


Oooo I love those PJs! Knits are another thing I am dying to try! I think they will be my next project.... after all the projects that are already in line of course. 



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*


Wow you are just amazing me with the way you are kicking this stuff out! I love every last bit of it too!



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...


These are beautiful! I am sure the mom will love them!



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!


Ick! Bronchitis is no fun! Hope you feel better soon!



ellenbenny said:


> I don't know if this is the case with your baby stuff, but I mailed out gifts for my cousin when she had her baby and didn't receive any acknowledgement for about 3 weeks, then a thank you note showed up in the mail.  I did track it, so I know it got there in 2 days.  I know she was probably just exhausted and overwhelmed, but I was anxious to hear if she got it and liked it, so it seemed like forever to me at the time.
> 
> Hope it does show up!
> 
> Everyone's been posting so many awesome things, sorry i haven't kept up with quoting everyone.  Love all the BG stuff, and the trip outfits, and the sewing room is TDF!
> 
> Love the tips on how everyone stores their patterns, mine are each in their own folder when I do print them out, and the pattern pieces are in the pockets of the folder.  But I could use some better organization and a better way to find what i am looking for, so maybe I need to try the binders by category.
> 
> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Oh this is cute! I love the purple fabric that you paired up with it! Adorable!

Jeana


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Longview?  See ... this is where more small world stuff comes in ...
> 
> My DH is a golf pro.  Currently he's the Assistant Golf Pro. at the Peninsula Club up on Lake Norman, however, before he went to the Peninsula Club in May 2010, he worked at the Ballantyne Country Club.  The head pro at Ballantyne came over in 2009 from Longview.
> 
> Okay, so I sort of just played 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon   but you get the idea!!!!
> 
> To answer your question, we live right near Carowinds in SW CLT ... about a 20 minute (so very close) drive to Longview
> We could even take a "field trip" to Mary Jo's if you wanted



Yes Jim built Longview! what a small world.... Kevin Bacon!  We always left before the courses were opened for play! Jim was the dirt to grass guy then we moved on!
would love to meet up with you and have a field trip!  we went to Carowinds one time when we lived there, Megan was 2 1/2....we will be visiting Blessedmom4, Judy and her family and hoping to go down to Charleston too, that's where Megan was born and we haven't been there since Dec 02, so thought it would be fun to show her where she was born!



VBAndrea said:


> I would just list out your favorite Disney movies or characters and then see what would be fitting for the two of you.  I think being the stepsisters would be really cute for two girls.  Or do you want to combine and match your friends -- are all 4 of her kids going?  Then you could do a bigger group like Winnie the Pooh characters (just as an example).  Actaully -- I am going to pm you about this....check your pms.



thanks Andrea....Judy said her and the girls were leaning towards princesses, so Megan and I might follow along....she wasn't sure on the guys yet!
I got your PM and PM'd back! thanks for your suggestions....will keep you updated on what gets decided!


----------



## cogero

okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages



 that's a great price!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


> Dorine I LOVE your new room!  My room is a little smaller and I want to do more with it, but for now it will do...although the other day I went to sew and realized the the ac vent right under the sewing desk was making me very cold!  Think I may need to rearrange!
> 
> As for my pdf patters, I file them in large clasp envelopes and label them. I don't print directions, I just bring them up on the old computer in the sewing room.  Saves paper!



Brrr...  well, I have the same exact opposite problem in my sewing room.  It's the only room in the house with out a heat vent (I know, weird) - which means we have no A/C in there either.  Well, my new lights put off an enormous amount of heat - so it gets so darn hot in there.  I have a fan under the table to blow on V and I... so I am hoping that once winter comes - the lights will be sufficient to heat the room.    Thanks for your pattern storage ideas too. 



ellenbenny said:


> I don't know if this is the case with your baby stuff, but I mailed out gifts for my cousin when she had her baby and didn't receive any acknowledgement for about 3 weeks, then a thank you note showed up in the mail.  I did track it, so I know it got there in 2 days.  I know she was probably just exhausted and overwhelmed, but I was anxious to hear if she got it and liked it, so it seemed like forever to me at the time.
> 
> Hope it does show up!
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thank you - I hope it shows up too.  I am really a wreck about it.  Both outfits combined were 5 full days of work for me.

I love your Tink dress - I know I commented on FB - but it's just adorable!



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - what CUTE stuff - earrings too!!!??|WOW!!!
> 
> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!



Wendy - I hope you're feeling better soon.  And I hope you are able to get the rest you need so you can feel better.  I know what you mean about not getting enough time off of work.  I work in retail - so there is never sick time at all... and then everyone makes you feel bad when you do call in because they have to pick up your slack.  I am more than happy to vomit all over everyone, really.  



mphalens said:


> WOW!!!!  I am beyond impressed!!!  I love all of the things you thought out as far as placement, etc.  Your shipping area alone shows how much time and energy you put into planning out the best use of the space for long-term use!!!  I can't wait to see you put all the "finishing touches" on it!!!!!
> 
> First of all, I have to tell you about a shopping trip yesterday ... we were in Coldwater Creek and they had these adorable elephants for sale ... and Phalen was BEGGING to get one (he asks for some surprising stuff sometimes) ... and they wanted $29.99 a piece for them!  They look just like the elephants your daughter is making only a little bigger!!!
> 
> I have lost so many packages over the years, I hate when I forget to put tracking on it ... but I'll think happy thoughts that everything arrives at its destination safe and sound and soon!
> 
> Enjoy whatever your first project may be!!!!  You know you'll always remember your first <wink>



Thanks for your comments on my sewing room.   I did put a lot of thought into it, but I still have many more things to add.  

LOL about the elephants.  Victoria has sold 2 of them now...  last night she disappeared after supper - finally after about an hour, I went searching for her.  There she was in the sewing room - sewing away.  She had attached all the stabilizer to the fabric, pinned all the pattern pieces on to it, cut them all out, sewed them all together - and she was just getting to the final (hard) step, where she wanted me to do the pinning.  I was AMAZED!  Up until now, I had done all the interfacing and pinning of the patterns for her.  I guess she really was paying attention - because she had done that entire elephant by herself.    I am so proud!

And thanks for the happy thoughts on my packages - I'll be sure to let you all know when I know.  I am mostly worried about that baby outfit...

I am almost finished with my first sewing room project... it's a sewing machine cover for my machine.  I did it a little different than Victoria's cover - but totally coordinating.    Then, I am going to work on a cover for my serger.  I am not sure if I am going to do that with the same type of pattern, or if I am going to cut apart the clear one that came with it and use that as a pattern.  We'll see...    Of course - I'll show pics when i am done.  





mphalens said:


> So, my boys would like me to tell you, they LOVE clothes that were made for them and their Mommy & Mimi can't keep up with their growing needs, so they would be HAPPY to have you sew for them if you need boys to sew for ... they both send out handmade thank you notes too
> 
> 
> I lost a bunch of other stuff I quoted, so I guess I'm off to find them and start another post!!!
> 
> OH!  But, before I forget ... I found more great fabrics at Just Fabrics today!!!!  I'm happy to give anyone her phone number if you want to call her ... Today she had 101 Dalmatians fabric, a different Incredibles fabric, a red with black Mickey heads ... She also had more Princess!!!  I spent way more than I'd planned ... but I couldn't pass some of it up!!!
> 
> Just Fabrics - Melissa Smith-McGinity (401)383-6286  She opens at 10am M-Sat and closes at 5 M-Th and 4 F-Sat.
> 
> I've told her all about The Disboutiquers and The Big Give Group ... She's SO nice!!!!



LOL about your boys...  OK - let it be known to everyone here...  since it seems you all have BOYS...  and you are all soliciting my services....    While I am very flattered...  I can only do one thing at a time... so get in line.  LMAO    (That was supposed to be my funny for the day...  You are supposed to laugh)  

Thanks for the info on the fabrics...  I am very interested in the red with black mickey heads...  But I have a lot of Disney fabric...  I need to stop buying it.  



MaeB said:


> Great space!!  I have to say that, as a museum professional, my favorite part is the random antiques. Particularly the Saltines box! I live for stuff like that!! I think I would live in an antique store if I could. I have been watching antiques roadshow since I was like 13.  Such a museum geek.
> 
> I would take a pic of my sewing space but all it would consist of would be the dining area table in my bachelor apartment.  One day I'll have a sewing room...



Thank you very much...  that was so nice of you to say.  It was the (free) saltine box that happened to match my paint that got me thinking that I'd really enjoy having some vintage items in my sewing room.  That little sewing box was like a treasure chest for me... it was so much fun to go through.  We have so many little antique stores in our area - and I just love going through all of them.  If only I had unlimited funds...  

I truly feel your pain about your sewing situation...  All of the stuff you saw pictured was crammed into a little corner of my kitchen/diningroom...  and most of my stuff was piled into JoAnn's bags (so I really had no idea what I had - it was super annoying)... so whenever we had to eat - I had to clean it all up - so annoying.  Once I moved upstairs and unpacked my stuff - that's when it really hit me...  I had no idea how much stuff I really had.    OOps... and to think I thought all my fabric would fit in that little bookshelf.   LOL



weluvdizne said:


> Love the room.  You and your dh did a great job!  Can't wait to see what you and dd create in the space.  Can really tell how much thought you put into planning it.  As I was looking at the pix, I was thinking, wow, what a great idea!  Super use of space.
> 
> I know you put a lot of work and love into your gifts.  I hope your packages arrive safely.



Thank you very much for your nice comments.  I have so many more ideas to impliment in my space, before I'll consider myself "finished"... LOL.  But so far, I just keep walking past the room and smiling because it's so bright and welcoming.  I love that about it.

Several years ago, my grandmother had given me the first rug that my mom had ever made (she was very sick with Mumps Encephalitls) when she was 13.  So my grandparents purchased a loom for her to make rugs with, as therapy and a hobby.  She made many, many rugs over the years (my grandmother continues to make them on the same loom) - but this was her first.  I'd been saving it for something special - I didn't want it in my kitchen, because it would just get wrecked.  So, yesterday, I took it out of the back of my closet and layed it on the floor in front of my fabric shelf.  It just fits so nicely there, and it's so comforting to have something that my mom created in a space that I creat in.  

And thank you for hoping along with me that my pkgs arrive soon and safely.  



miprender said:


> Thanks. I just used polar fleece for the blue on the hats.



What did you use for the black though... LOL  I should have speicified that's the one I liked.  



VBAndrea said:


> I don't understand how a serger works for knits but a machine doesn't?  I can actually get a better lettuce edge out of my machine than I can my serger, but I really need to practice more with my serger.  And I have to make do with the serger I have -- I can't justify buying a new one.
> 
> LOL at your making your house look like you did something b/f dh comes home.  Every afternoon I do a 5 minute per room cleaning spree so it looks like I cleaned all day instead of sewing and being on the computer.  I was quite caught off guard when dh came home at noon yesterday  At least I made the bed in the morning.  I think I may have to readjust to doing my sprees in the morning in case he ever pulls a surprise like that again.
> I've sent many a baby gift where I never received a thank you note.  One really peeved me b/c it was to a cousin of dh's and he didn't want me to send a gift b/c he didn't like that particular cousin but I sent one anyway without telling him.  I surely couldn't find out if they got the gift by inquiring b/c I wasn't supposed to have sent one in the first place.  I'm also really disappointed in my kids' teachers.  I get them very generous gift cards at Christmas and end of school year and in the past three years with several sets of teachers I have only received two written thank yous.  I don't even get verbal thank yous.  And we go to a really good school that prides itself on manners and consideration



My serger works better for knits, because my machine likes to pull the knit fabric into the bobbin hole - no matter what needle I use.  I was using stabilizer for a while and that helped, but it was really hard to tear it away when I was done.  The serger just seems to work better for me - because it doesn't pull the fabric under with the needles.

DH likes to catch me off guard like that a lot.  The worst is when I've been fabric shopping online - I usually don't order more than one item a day - and even then it's only for a few days, then I go weeks with out ordering something.  It never fails... all of my items always come on the same day, and it's always when DH gets home before I do.    So, it looks like I am this mad online shopping queen...  LOL  Really, I'm not.  LOL

I am begining to know how you feel about the gifts.  



mphalens said:


> Oh!  I forgot to ask my question!!!!
> 
> Not having girls, I don't have much experience hunting for girly tutorials or upsizing from a girl's pattern ...
> 
> I really want to make myself an upcycled jean skirt with a patchwork twirl bottom to it but I don't know what to do/how to do it ... I figure I have all these great Disney fabrics and it'd be a fun way to get (at least) most of them on one piece of clothing  ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!



I have lots of tuts bookmarked - but I am not sure if they'll work, since they are all kids ones.  What I do is Google what I am looking for - so for you I'd Google something like "denim patchwork twirl skirt tutorial" are a variation of that... then click on the "images" tab... and go through all the images until you find one (or a combo of several) you like and pour over those.  I open everything that I like in several tabs and just go through them.    This is how I find everything I like.  I am such a visual person - and it saves me so much time because I can see what the pictures are of several web pages, so I don't have to read through them all to see what they are making.  Make sense?

I better get to work - I've been working on this post for about an hour now!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages



YAY!!!  I am so excited for you... only 2 more years before I get to go again...  



JMD1979 said:


> *Thanks so much! They have had Rebecca, Kit, and Julie for almost 2 years now and just got Molly and Emily at the store. I am very proud of how well they take care of them.  Although it may have something to do with their mother's mild case of OCD when it comes to things like this! *



LOL - this is so ME...  I was so anal about the girls' dolls... my most frequent comment... "those dolls are $100 each... you better take good care of them"  and then they did, and then they got more because a: it taught them that some things are worth taking care of.  And b: if you take care of important things, they last a long time.  And once I saw that they were able to care for their items, I had no problems adding to their collection.  If they wouldn't have taken care of them, they never would have gotten another thing from AG.  




JMD1979 said:


> Oh D it's just perfect every last detail! Love the colors and all the sweet added touches! Just plain perfect! Did I mention that it's perfect!
> 
> Looks like you have gotten lots of reassurance already! But I'll be praying that your items show up soon!
> 
> Jeana



Thank you so much!  

Update!

I just got a message from the baby's momma... she received the package and she loved it!  So, thank you for all your concern and well wishes.  I am so relieved.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Oh!  I forgot to ask my question!!!!
> 
> Not having girls, I don't have much experience hunting for girly tutorials or upsizing from a girl's pattern ...
> 
> I really want to make myself an upcycled jean skirt with a patchwork twirl bottom to it but I don't know what to do/how to do it ... I figure I have all these great Disney fabrics and it'd be a fun way to get (at least) most of them on one piece of clothing  ...
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial???  I found a great jean skirt at a consignment store, so I don't even need to upcycle a pair of jeans first ... I've made patchwork curtains before, but obviously we weren't trying for "twirl factor" with those
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


I have this bookmarked though have never tried it, but it may help you a little.  It is not upcycling an already existing skirt, but it might help you a little with some measurements or ideas:
http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/peasantskirt_inst.html



tricia said:


> Just wanted to chime in that Fish Sticks seems to have their shirts and hoodies available in older sizes now, even an adult size.  http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/


Thanks -- I'll give it a look.  I first want to master practicing some things on knits.  If I can figure out a good lettuce edge I'll be happier!



DMGeurts said:


> I just got a message from the baby's momma... she received the package and she loved it!  So, thank you for all your concern and well wishes.  I am so relieved.
> 
> D~


YAY!!!!  And I'm willing to bet your BG arrived as well and just hasn't been acknowledged yet.  Can you imagine having seven children????  I always wanted a big family, but I never married until I was 35 so two is all we were able to have.  In some ways it's probably for the better!  They keep me plenty busy.

And BTW -- I cleaned the kitchen first thing this morning, made the bed, and am even doing dh's laundry for him.  He should think I'm a saint today   I have to go grocery shopping too (yuck) and haven't sewn a thing yet, but hopefully I can at least embroider a shirt for one of the kids.  I was so mad last night b/c I got dd a brand new shirt, washed it and pull it out to embroider on and there is 1/4 inch hole in it!!!!  I'm furious!  And the hole isn't in a spot I can embroider over and since the shirt is washed I can't take it back.  Good thing it was only $4.  I'll figure something out to do with it (hopefully).  I did a shirt for ds last night instead that took almost 3 hours to embroider!!!


----------



## mphalens

mommy2mrb said:


> Yes Jim built Longview! what a small world.... Kevin Bacon!  We always left before the courses were opened for play! Jim was the dirt to grass guy then we moved on!
> would love to meet up with you and have a field trip!  we went to Carowinds one time when we lived there, Megan was 2 1/2....we will be visiting Blessedmom4, Judy and her family and hoping to go down to Charleston too, that's where Megan was born and we haven't been there since Dec 02, so thought it would be fun to show her where she was born!



I  Charleston!  We have some very good friends that live there and we're going to see them in July while DH plays in the Pro/Asst tournament on Daniel Island ... I can't wait!
We'll definitely have to make plans to get together when you come to Charlotte!!!!



cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages



 Congrats on cheap flights!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about your boys...  OK - let it be known to everyone here...  since it seems you all have BOYS...  and you are all soliciting my services....    While I am very flattered...  I can only do one thing at a time... so get in line.  LMAO    (That was supposed to be my funny for the day...  You are supposed to laugh)
> 
> 
> I have lots of tuts bookmarked - but I am not sure if they'll work, since they are all kids ones.  What I do is Google what I am looking for - so for you I'd Google something like "denim patchwork twirl skirt tutorial" are a variation of that... then click on the "images" tab... and go through all the images until you find one (or a combo of several) you like and pour over those.  I open everything that I like in several tabs and just go through them.    This is how I find everything I like.  I am such a visual person - and it saves me so much time because I can see what the pictures are of several web pages, so I don't have to read through them all to see what they are making.  Make sense?
> 
> I better get to work - I've been working on this post for about an hour now!
> 
> D~



The boys say they will wait patiently   Your comment definitely had me 

And thanks for the search idea with images ... it worked perfectly!



DMGeurts said:


> Update!
> 
> I just got a message from the baby's momma... she received the package and she loved it!  So, thank you for all your concern and well wishes.  I am so relieved.
> 
> D~







cajunfan said:


> oooohhhh...do we have pictures? Would love to see the scale on the fabrics...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



And, as promised!!!






Okay ... I'm off ... I have to start packing for Michigan ... we're leaving after dinner tonight


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How pretty, the fabrics are perfect.



mommy2mrb said:


> Yes Jim built Longview! what a small world.... Kevin Bacon!  We always left before the courses were opened for play! Jim was the dirt to grass guy then we moved on!
> would love to meet up with you and have a field trip!  we went to Carowinds one time when we lived there, Megan was 2 1/2....we will be visiting Blessedmom4, Judy and her family and hoping to go down to Charleston too, that's where Megan was born and we haven't been there since Dec 02, so thought it would be fun to show her where she was born!


I hope you get a chance to go to Charleston, it would be fun for Megan to see where she was born. 



cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages


Good job shopping for flights.  That would have been a long drive, we used to drive from NY to FL when we were kids but my dad was able to do most of the driving at night while we were sleeping.  I think one time we got to the Magic Kingdom parking lot at 2 am and we all just slept in the car.  
I think I missed your AK outfits but I really like how you did the shirts.  



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about the elephants.  Victoria has sold 2 of them now...  last night she disappeared after supper - finally after about an hour, I went searching for her.  There she was in the sewing room - sewing away.  She had attached all the stabilizer to the fabric, pinned all the pattern pieces on to it, cut them all out, sewed them all together - and she was just getting to the final (hard) step, where she wanted me to do the pinning.  I was AMAZED!  Up until now, I had done all the interfacing and pinning of the patterns for her.  I guess she really was paying attention - because she had done that entire elephant by herself.   I am so proud!
> 
> Several years ago, my grandmother had given me the first rug that my mom had ever made (she was very sick with Mumps Encephalitls) when she was 13.  So my grandparents purchased a loom for her to make rugs with, as therapy and a hobby.  She made many, many rugs over the years (my grandmother continues to make them on the same loom) - but this was her first.  I'd been saving it for something special - I didn't want it in my kitchen, because it would just get wrecked.  So, yesterday, I took it out of the back of my closet and layed it on the floor in front of my fabric shelf.  It just fits so nicely there, and it's so comforting to have something that my mom created in a space that I create in.
> 
> DH likes to catch me off guard like that a lot.  The worst is when I've been fabric shopping online - I usually don't order more than one item a day - and even then it's only for a few days, then I go weeks with out ordering something.  It never fails... all of my items always come on the same day, and it's always when DH gets home before I do.    So, it looks like I am this mad online shopping queen...  LOL  Really, I'm not.  LOL
> 
> D~


Sounds like the creative gene runs in your family.  That rug sounds like a great addition to your space.  It will be nice to spread out and have a place for everything (that isn't a Joann's bag).  I'm laughing about your delivery story as the same things always happens to me.  I needed some stabilizer but waited to order it until I calculated that my DH would be out of town when it was delivered!



VBAndrea said:


> And BTW -- I cleaned the kitchen first thing this morning, made the bed, and am even doing dh's laundry for him.  He should think I'm a saint today   I have to go grocery shopping too (yuck) and haven't sewn a thing yet, but hopefully I can at least embroider a shirt for one of the kids.  I was so mad last night b/c I got dd a brand new shirt, washed it and pull it out to embroider on and there is 1/4 inch hole in it!!!!  I'm furious!  And the hole isn't in a spot I can embroider over and since the shirt is washed I can't take it back.  Good thing it was only $4.  I'll figure something out to do with it (hopefully).  I did a shirt for ds last night instead that took almost 3 hours to embroider!!!


Good thinking to get your chores done first.  Too bad about the shirt.  I put enough holes in my stuff when I'm embroidering that I don't need them to come pre-ripped.


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle



All of the hats are adorable.



Meshell2002 said:


> I watch fabric.com for discount codes...they have generous cuts and frequent sales!
> 
> I like naturesfabrics.com for cotton interlock prints....sign up for her yahoo group and get a discount code...10% off I believe....I think her sight has the link.
> 
> I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.
> 
> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.



Cute pajamas.



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



Those are great outfits.



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



Very pretty.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't know if this is the case with your baby stuff, but I mailed out gifts for my cousin when she had her baby and didn't receive any acknowledgement for about 3 weeks, then a thank you note showed up in the mail.  I did track it, so I know it got there in 2 days.  I know she was probably just exhausted and overwhelmed, but I was anxious to hear if she got it and liked it, so it seemed like forever to me at the time.
> 
> Hope it does show up!
> 
> Everyone's been posting so many awesome things, sorry i haven't kept up with quoting everyone.  Love all the BG stuff, and the trip outfits, and the sewing room is TDF!
> 
> Love the tips on how everyone stores their patterns, mine are each in their own folder when I do print them out, and the pattern pieces are in the pockets of the folder.  But I could use some better organization and a better way to find what i am looking for, so maybe I need to try the binders by category.
> 
> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Cute Tinkerbell dress.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> YAY!!!!  And I'm willing to bet your BG arrived as well and just hasn't been acknowledged yet.  Can you imagine having seven children????  I always wanted a big family, but I never married until I was 35 so two is all we were able to have.  In some ways it's probably for the better!  They keep me plenty busy.
> 
> And BTW -- I cleaned the kitchen first thing this morning, made the bed, and am even doing dh's laundry for him.  He should think I'm a saint today   I have to go grocery shopping too (yuck) and haven't sewn a thing yet, but hopefully I can at least embroider a shirt for one of the kids.  I was so mad last night b/c I got dd a brand new shirt, washed it and pull it out to embroider on and there is 1/4 inch hole in it!!!!  I'm furious!  And the hole isn't in a spot I can embroider over and since the shirt is washed I can't take it back.  Good thing it was only $4.  I'll figure something out to do with it (hopefully).  I did a shirt for ds last night instead that took almost 3 hours to embroider!!!



I am sure my BG arrived too...  With 7 kids, she must be super busy - so I totally understand.  I was so worried about the baby gift - and I only added my worry about the BG outfit because they were mailed on the same day.  Now that I know the baby outfit was received - I am confident that the BG outfit was received and I'm all good.  

It's about time you did something about that house of yours Andrea...    I haven't done a darn thing today (except finish my sewing machine cover)... with all due respect though - now that my sewing stuff is out of the kitchen/dining area - my house echoes.    So, it appears clean - even though it probably isn't.  I have to go to town too... I am out, out, out of stabilizer, and dd has to drop off the elephant she is finishing for a girl at work - and we need to get another one in the mail.  Again, my day got away from me and dh will be home in less than 2 hours.  



mphalens said:


> The boys say they will wait patiently   Your comment definitely had me
> 
> And thanks for the search idea with images ... it worked perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as promised!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... I'm off ... I have to start packing for Michigan ... we're leaving after dinner tonight



LOL - hopefully your boys will still be interested in some of my items when they hit jr. high.  LOL

Glad the search worked for you... I'm going to go in search of a pressing ham tutorial in a minute here - it's driving me crazy that my sewing machine covers are wrinkly from sewing - but I can't get my ironing board/iron in that spot... so I need to make a ham.

OMG!!!  I love the red mickey head fabric!  And the dalmation on is adorable too... must resist...  



babynala said:


> Sounds like the creative gene runs in your family.  That rug sounds like a great addition to your space.  It will be nice to spread out and have a place for everything (that isn't a Joann's bag).  I'm laughing about your delivery story as the same things always happens to me.  I needed some stabilizer but waited to order it until I calculated that my DH would be out of town when it was delivered!
> 
> 
> Good thinking to get your chores done first.  Too bad about the shirt.  I put enough holes in my stuff when I'm embroidering that I don't need them to come pre-ripped.



They probably do run in my family - I was just a late bloomer.    The hard part about storing all my stuff in a JoAnn's bag, is that everything looked the same, so I had to search through all these bags to find what I was looking for.  I love that my room is super organized for the time being.  I try to calulate deliveries too - but it just never works in my favor.  

Sorry about the holes in your shirt Andrea....  I hope you are able to figure out something for that area...

OK - again - I need to run and make it look like I did something today.  

D~


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Everything on here is so beautiful!!  I have a question about appliques.  I have recently put together my first applique with the help of HeatherSue's tute!!  It was great, thanks so much for that!!  All though I did realize I should've started with a simpler picture to applique before I moved up to the one I decided to start with - Ariel!!  

So Here is my QUESTION . . . I am stumped as to how to do the eyes, mouth, nose on the applique.  I tried using the machine and that was a disaster!!  I have not hand embroidered things, so am unsure what to do now.  I could really use some expert advice on this!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## babynala

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here is so beautiful!!  I have a question about appliques.  I have recently put together my first applique with the help of HeatherSue's tute!!  It was great, thanks so much for that!!  All though I did realize I should've started with a simpler picture to applique before I moved up to the one I decided to start with - Ariel!!
> 
> So Here is my QUESTION . . . I am stumped as to how to do the eyes, mouth, nose on the applique.  I tried using the machine and that was a disaster!!  I have not hand embroidered things, so am unsure what to do now.  I could really use some expert advice on this!  Thanks so much!!


Lots of people use fabric markers or fabric paint to do the facial features.


----------



## VBAndrea

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here is so beautiful!!  I have a question about appliques.  I have recently put together my first applique with the help of HeatherSue's tute!!  It was great, thanks so much for that!!  All though I did realize I should've started with a simpler picture to applique before I moved up to the one I decided to start with - Ariel!!
> 
> So Here is my QUESTION . . . I am stumped as to how to do the eyes, mouth, nose on the applique.  I tried using the machine and that was a disaster!!  I have not hand embroidered things, so am unsure what to do now.  I could really use some expert advice on this!  Thanks so much!!



If it's tiny details I will sometimes paint them.  If they are large enough I can embroider them, but on some items it's fabric paint to the rescue.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle



I love all of your hats -- especially the Minnie dots -- and have bookmarked a couple of the sites your recommended.  That will be a very practical addition to their wardrobe!



Granna4679 said:


> Simply adorable!  This made me laugh too.  OH to have all of the money back from the things I have obsessed over and bought to make....thank goodness, sewing is not one of them.



Thanks, and I know what you mean about getting money back for past purchases.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.



I love your jammies.  You've got me interested in trying knits -- I'd never considered it before, although I do have CarlaC's raglan pattern.  



belle41379 said:


> Here are some (bad) pictures of the earrings I've made so far for the Give.  The pictures don't show how vivid the colors are, but you get an idea.
> 
> Moms to go with her Wish shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with the Donald outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These go with their pirate outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first tutu today, which was meant to be a less frilly one...but it turned out
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



Great earrings and super that you made them to coordinate with the other outfits.  

Boy do I know what you mean about 'if at first you don't succeed . . . . .'



billwendy said:


> Gave in and went to the medical aid unit today - bronchitis and asthma flare up - I feel terrible - my O2 sats were low so they made me do a beathing treatment in the office ( never did that before), gave me lots of meds to take - I just pray they dont sock the energy out of me as I need to be 100% for camp next week!!!!! Ugh!! Have used my 4 sick days in the "rolling calender year" so I cant even take a day off to rest!! I hate our sick policy - we are exposed to SO MUCH in the outpatient therapy department - not only our patients, but their siblings (you wouldnt believe how many sick siblings come into our waiting room) and parents and who  knows who else!! But, we can only have 4 sick days in the rolling calender year ( whats up with that) even if we have a dr's note!! We earn 10 days/year and max out at 240 hours*the extra time is "just in case" when we can't collect any more.  You'd think they'd want us to stay home so we could get better quicker and so we dont spread whatever we have to other staff or the kids!!!!



What a lousy sick day policy you have.  Hope you're feeling better soon.

  ------>  



ellenbenny said:


> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Beautiful, as always.  I love how vibrant the fabrics are and Tink's expression.



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much lately.  I haven't had time to sew and barely time to think!  We went from having my in-laws here visiting to the end of the school year rush of activities to my best friend and her family visiting us for a week. My friend and her family just left yesterday and I spent today putting the house back together.  The day after tomorrow we are leaving for a visit with my in-law at their house in FL and we'll be gone for 2 weeks.  I finally did get the Patricia tunics cut out that I wanted to make for this trip but I just haven't had time to sew them.  I guess they will get sewn and put away for (hopefully!!!!) a winter visit somewhere warm with a beach.  I also have a vida cut out and ready to sew for my niece but haven't had time for that either.  I hate when I get things cut and ready but can't get to sewing them.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to check in with you all while we are visiting my in-laws.  I often have time in the afternoon to go on-line on their computer and check my email etc.  If I don't keep up with everything on here,  you'll be a 100 pages ahead of me by the time I get home!



Whoa, you've got a lot on your plate.  That's a lot of work to prepare to be gone for two weeks.  Hope you come back refreshed.



MaeB said:


> Great space!!  I have to say that, as a museum professional, my favorite part is the random antiques. Particularly the Saltines box! I live for stuff like that!! I think I would live in an antique store if I could. I have been watching antiques roadshow since I was like 13.  Such a museum geek.



What an interesting line of work.  I think it's amazing the variety of professions and hobbyists (yes, that's a word  ) on the disboutique forum.



cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages



Way to go.  I'm sure that will be MUCH more enjoyable, and isn't JetBlue one of the airlines where you get a WHOLE can of soda?





DMGeurts said:


> LOL about the elephants.  Victoria has sold 2 of them now...  last night she disappeared after supper - finally after about an hour, I went searching for her.  There she was in the sewing room - sewing away.  She had attached all the stabilizer to the fabric, pinned all the pattern pieces on to it, cut them all out, sewed them all together - and she was just getting to the final (hard) step, where she wanted me to do the pinning.  I was AMAZED!  Up until now, I had done all the interfacing and pinning of the patterns for her.  I guess she really was paying attention - because she had done that entire elephant by herself.  I am so proud!
> 
> 
> Of course - I'll show pics when i am done.
> 
> Several years ago, my grandmother had given me the first rug that my mom had ever made (she was very sick with Mumps Encephalitls) when she was 13.  So my grandparents purchased a loom for her to make rugs with, as therapy and a hobby.  She made many, many rugs over the years (my grandmother continues to make them on the same loom) - but this was her first.  I'd been saving it for something special - I didn't want it in my kitchen, because it would just get wrecked.  So, yesterday, I took it out of the back of my closet and layed it on the floor in front of my fabric shelf.  It just fits so nicely there, and it's so comforting to have something that my mom created in a space that I creat in.
> 
> D~



Way to go Victoria.  The daughter of a friend of ours designs and sells "upscale" (I think that means they're not sold on QVC) sweaters.  Recently I asked her how her daughter got into it and she said when her daughter was too young for neeedles and thread she'd make doll clothes and tape them together.  I always think it's interesting when successful adults have had a lifelong passion for whatever.

By the way, no hurry on the pics.  I'm a very patient person.

That is so cool about the rug from your mom.  What a perfect spot for it, too.




DMGeurts said:


> Update!
> 
> I just got a message from the baby's momma... she received the package and she loved it!  So, thank you for all your concern and well wishes.  I am so relieved.
> 
> D~



  



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I'll give it a look.  I first want to master practicing some things on knits.  If I can figure out a good lettuce edge I'll be happier!
> 
> And BTW -- I cleaned the kitchen first thing this morning, made the bed, and am even doing dh's laundry for him.  He should think I'm a saint today   I have to go grocery shopping too (yuck) and haven't sewn a thing yet, but hopefully I can at least embroider a shirt for one of the kids.  I was so mad last night b/c I got dd a brand new shirt, washed it and pull it out to embroider on and there is 1/4 inch hole in it!!!!  I'm furious!  And the hole isn't in a spot I can embroider over and since the shirt is washed I can't take it back.  Good thing it was only $4.  I'll figure something out to do with it (hopefully).  I did a shirt for ds last night instead that took almost 3 hours to embroider!!!



I want to master lettuce edges as well.

I don't mind grocery shopping, I don't like making the LIST so I can _go _grocery shopping.

Bummer about the first shirt and THREE hours for the second?  Hope it fits him for a very long time.

 Now it's back to the basement for me to finish Ginger's Day at Disney dress.


*Dear Bill Gates,
Next time you and Melinda are parceling out your millions to charity, would you PLEASE donate spellchecker to disboards?  
Thank you,
Me*


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mphalens said:


> Do you mean The Homeschool Room?  I  that place!!!  It's on the other side of town from us though, so we don't get out there a whole lot, but when we do, I'm there for AT LEAST an hour!
> 
> And maybe we should plan a "Charlotte fabric weekend" ... hit Mary Jo's, Hobby Lobby(s), Hancock(s) & Walmart(s) ... who's with me?
> 
> 
> !) ...



YES!  Love the homeschool room!  I really miss the homeschooling community of Charlotte. There is so much to do, and so many homeschoolers!  And I really miss having Mary Jo's!  My closest Hobby Lobby is an hour away in Richmond! And that is very recent...just opened a few months back! Maybe I can still convince hubby that I need to go to Charlotte.  I could use a trip back home!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

VBAndrea said:


> If it's tiny details I will sometimes paint them.  If they are large enough I can embroider them, but on some items it's fabric paint to the rescue.



Thank you for that bit of advice!  I don't know why that didn't cross my  mind to try before!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

babynala said:


> Lots of people use fabric markers or fabric paint to do the facial features.



Thanks for the advice!!  I will have to try this method I think!!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

aboveH20 said:


> I bet your Mom is enjoying sewing and obviously your daughter enjoys the results.  Win, win.



Yeah my mom LOVES to sew. She has been doing it for years. Right now she is sewing like a madwoman because it is helping her del with my DHs sudden death. 

My DD is defintely benefitting and she will be so cute on our trip in September.

I LOVE the Tinkerbell dress, the colours are perfect together.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Way to go Victoria.  The daughter of a friend of ours designs and sells "upscale" (I think that means they're not sold on QVC) sweaters.  Recently I asked her how her daughter got into it and she said when her daughter was too young for neeedles and thread she'd make doll clothes and tape them together.  I always think it's interesting when successful adults have had a lifelong passion for whatever.
> 
> By the way, no hurry on the pics.  I'm a very patient person.
> 
> That is so cool about the rug from your mom.  What a perfect spot for it, too.
> 
> 
> Now it's back to the basement for me to finish Ginger's Day at Disney dress.



That's cool about your friend's dd.  I am so glad that Victoria took an interest in this - it's a good hobby for her... and it's something fun we can do together.

You are the most patient person I know.    I am going to start calling you "Patience"...  LOL

I am so glad I have a place for this rug.  I am actually thinking of digging the hand towels she embroidered out of the back of my kitchen drawer, and displaying them somewhere in my sewing room too...  I'll have to think up a good way to do that though.

I can't wait to see Ginger's latest dress!  It sounds wonderful!



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Yeah my mom LOVES to sew. She has been doing it for years. Right now she is sewing like a madwoman because it is helping her del with my DHs sudden death.



I just wanted to send you hugs...  I am sure it doesn't mean much, coming from a stranger, but just the same...  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

Mickey Fanatic said:


> to you and your family....I lost my DH suddenly too last year, it does help to have something creative to do with your mind...I do scrapbooking for my therapy![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I have a place for this rug.  I am actually thinking of digging the hand towels she embroidered out of the back of my kitchen drawer, and displaying them somewhere in my sewing room too...  I'll have to think up a good way to do that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about displaying them in a shadow box...or finding a washboard???
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy33

Have any of you ever made fake pirate boots.  I want my daughter to be able to wear regular shoes, but I've seen costumes with essentially shoe covers that go over the shoes and lower leg.  Am I being clear??  

Thanks!


----------



## KJMAX1

Does anyone have pictures of some Disney Christmas outfits? We will be going to celebrate the adoption of our 6th child and Id love to make something on a shirt for all the kids to match. I dont sew, but I was thinking I might be able to ask my MIL?


----------



## Meshell2002

froggy33 said:


> Have any of you ever made fake pirate boots.  I want my daughter to be able to wear regular shoes, but I've seen costumes with essentially shoe covers that go over the shoes and lower leg.  Am I being clear??
> 
> Thanks!



I made fake Jedi boots....I guess they would be similar.....I got some vinyl from JA on sale.....traced DS shoe...cut slit down middle added an inch or to to cover the bottom part of the shoe....sewed a rectangle to it....then added closures (in my case snaps)....I didn't use a pattern.....just the model....I added elastic on the bottom so they wouldn't flip up or trip him...until his feet grow they will fit over his tennis shoes (the ones I traced the bottom of) I think there's a pic somewhere in this thread of the top of his boots.

One of the big 3 probably has shoe cover patterns if you have to have one.

Thanks for compliments on the pjs....the kids love them.....and they have held up a very long time....over a year....fishstick patterns are very generously sized. My DS who wears a 4-5 normally can wear the 4T AJ bottoms no problem, the rise is really long in them....so I could probably make them again and just add an inch to the bottom hem.....same with the raglan tees. Plan on doing long sleeved from those patterns this fall/ winter. Carla's raglan tee pattern looks cute too.....but since I have a raglan pattern I hate to buy another

When I make that pattern I do my neck differently than the instructions and I don't know if Carla has it in her pattern....let me preface this by saying my serger does not have a way to take off the side of the machine for small things like sleeves and necklines....I sew one shoulder completely, then one of the sleeve/shoulder seams....then I do the neck (in a straight line cause one should seam is still open) then I do the last should seam from neck to sleeve.....I finish my sleeves and pants BEFORE I construct the groin seam or the underarm seam....if that makes since....I bet that works well for AG doll clothes too


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



Whoops.  I thought I "grabbed" this before.  Guess the menehunes got it.

I love all of your creations and think your family will look grand at Disney.

I have the same Minnie fabric -- seems like it's perfect to combine with a small Minnie dot in an applique -- which I haven't done yet.

Have a wonderful trip enjoying family time.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I want to master lettuce edges as well.
> 
> I don't mind grocery shopping, I don't like making the LIST so I can _go _grocery shopping.
> 
> Bummer about the first shirt and THREE hours for the second?  Hope it fits him for a very long time.
> 
> Now it's back to the basement for me to finish Ginger's Day at Disney dress.
> 
> 
> *Dear Bill Gates,
> Next time you and Melinda are parceling out your millions to charity, would you PLEASE donate spellchecker to disboards?
> Thank you,
> Me*



Geez, I was hoping by my posting that I'd like to learn lettuce edges that you would follow up with a tut on how to do them properly.  I still have to try your rolled hem tut.  And I came on here to print your instructions for GKTW pillow cases and I don't think I'll now even have time to do that b/f whisking my ds off to gymnastics (once I fetch him from his friend's pool).



mommyof2princesses said:


> YES!  Love the homeschool room!  I really miss the homeschooling community of Charlotte. There is so much to do, and so many homeschoolers!  And I really miss having Mary Jo's!  My closest Hobby Lobby is an hour away in Richmond! And that is very recent...just opened a few months back! Maybe I can still convince hubby that I need to go to Charlotte.  I could use a trip back home!


Richmond has a Hobby Lobby???!!!!  1.5 hours is better than 4 hours away!!!  Though I've heard they can be a bit pricey.



KJMAX1 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of some Disney Christmas outfits? We will be going to celebrate the adoption of our 6th child and Id love to make something on a shirt for all the kids to match. I dont sew, but I was thinking I might be able to ask my MIL?


Congrats on the adoption!!!!  Did you try looking in the photobucket account -- insrtructions are on page 1.  I believe there is a Christmas folder.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> You're going to town on your outfits!!!!  I just love everything you've done.


 I am not sure why I decided to sew for this trip when we are going for 14 days



mphalens said:


> August should be calmer for us too!  Can't wait to see pictures from your trip!  I LOVE the pre-order photopass and I plan to take full advantage of one on our trip in November!!!!







JMD1979 said:


> Wow you are just amazing me with the way you are kicking this stuff out! I love every last bit of it too!
> Jeana






cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages



 That is great. Are you going to stay some extra days since you are not driving?



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about the elephants.  Victoria has sold 2 of them now...  last night she disappeared after supper - finally after about an hour, I went searching for her.  There she was in the sewing room - sewing away.  She had attached all the stabilizer to the fabric, pinned all the pattern pieces on to it, cut them all out, sewed them all together - and she was just getting to the final (hard) step, where she wanted me to do the pinning.  I was AMAZED!  Up until now, I had done all the interfacing and pinning of the patterns for her.  I guess she really was paying attention - because she had done that entire elephant by herself.    I am so proud!
> D~



 That is great that your daughter is doing so well at sewing.



DMGeurts said:


> I just got a message from the baby's momma... she received the package and she loved it!  So, thank you for all your concern and well wishes.  I am so relieved.
> 
> D~



 And Bridgie posted they received your BG outfit.



mphalens said:


> And, as promised!!!



Had to make a quick run there but she was all out of the Mickey Head fabric. She put me down on her list. So I bought some of the Dalmation fabric and Incredible Fabric. When she bought out the Incredible fabric it was on this huge roll But were your ears ringing this morning, we were talking about you and the Disboards



froggy33 said:


> Have any of you ever made fake pirate boots.  I want my daughter to be able to wear regular shoes, but I've seen costumes with essentially shoe covers that go over the shoes and lower leg.  Am I being clear??
> Thanks!



DS's Captn Hook costume has those fake boots. I never made them but I imagine with your talent you could probably whip up something quick.



aboveH20 said:


> Whoops.  I thought I "grabbed" this before.  Guess the menehunes got it.
> 
> I love all of your creations and think your family will look grand at Disney.
> 
> I have the same Minnie fabric -- seems like it's perfect to combine with a small Minnie dot in an applique -- which I haven't done yet.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip enjoying family time.



 Thanks



KJMAX1 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of some Disney Christmas outfits? We will be going to celebrate the adoption of our 6th child and Id love to make something on a shirt for all the kids to match. I dont sew, but I was thinking I might be able to ask my MIL?



If you scroll back through some of the older threads in Nov/Dec there were alot of pretty Christmas outfits.  Also congrats on your adoption


----------



## miprender

Lost your quote...sorry



love to stitch said:


> Those are great outfits.
> .



 Thanks


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> And Bridgie posted they received your BG outfit.



   Yay - I hadn't seen this yet!     

Aaaaannnnnddddd.....

I just bought a new (to me) sewing machine!!!  But I can't show you pictures yet (sorry Patience - but you'll need to have some patience).    But I promise I will take pictures just as soon as we bond a bit more.  

D~


----------



## harleykarolynmom

hello I am a single mom of 3 my oldest 2 children have a lot of medical needs and they are wish children but didn't choose to do their wishes at disney due to already being scheduled to go in may 2012 I was reading about you big give and was just wondering if it were possible to receive a post card sent to my typical 4 year old she gives up a lot of her mommy for her sisters and also misses a lot of activities because it is hard for me to take the older two out with the wheelchair and other equipment they both need.  I know it would mean so much to her but i dont want to ask too muchand if I am just let me know
Thank you
Marsha


----------



## aboveH20

Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.

I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.






And then there's Ginger.

A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.






How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.






(This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?






*Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.

 Nighty night.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



how sweet they let you know they got one of your pillow cases 

love Ginger's new dress and matching bag for you....you'll look great together when your checking out the food stores! and no her ankles look great  I think Ginger might need a matching tote bag though, you wouldn't want her to get jealous


----------



## DMGeurts

harleykarolynmom said:


> hello I am a single mom of 3 my oldest 2 children have a lot of medical needs and they are wish children but didn't choose to do their wishes at disney due to already being scheduled to go in may 2012 I was reading about you big give and was just wondering if it were possible to receive a post card sent to my typical 4 year old she gives up a lot of her mommy for her sisters and also misses a lot of activities because it is hard for me to take the older two out with the wheelchair and other equipment they both need.  I know it would mean so much to her but i dont want to ask too muchand if I am just let me know
> Thank you
> Marsha



First, welcome.    I am sure someone here will be going to Disney soon and can mail your dd a post card...  I don't have any trips planned - but I'd be more than happy to mail one from MN in addition to any that are mailed from Disney.  



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



Amazing pillow cases!  I can't believe how many you do!

I love the bag and Ginger looks especially lovely tonight!  I love the dresss- it's so cute, and I actually think it gives her ankles a slimming appearane.    Ginger is so lucky to have found you!  

I do actually have a photo station...  I've learned something from Disney - forced perspective...  you never want anyone to see what's outside the lens...  so I have a piece of wood from one of my cabinet shelves and a piece of black Elmers tag board... all of the AG princess pictures in my siggy were taken in my "photo booth".  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

harleykarolynmom said:


> hello I am a single mom of 3 my oldest 2 children have a lot of medical needs and they are wish children but didn't choose to do their wishes at disney due to already being scheduled to go in may 2012 I was reading about you big give and was just wondering if it were possible to receive a post card sent to my typical 4 year old she gives up a lot of her mommy for her sisters and also misses a lot of activities because it is hard for me to take the older two out with the wheelchair and other equipment they both need.  I know it would mean so much to her but i dont want to ask too muchand if I am just let me know
> Thank you
> Marsha


Welcome!  I'm not going to Disney anytime soon and I found out one can not purchase Disney postcards at the Disney Store .  But I know there is a thread out there perhaps with FairyGodmothers in the title where you can have someone send you a postcard from Disney -- you do not need to be a Big Give recipient to have this done.   I think the thread is in the family section, but I can't say for certain -- I jsut know it's out there somewhere and you would definitely get someone to help you out.



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.


You're not having an adult beverage mixed with gingerale for a night cap????  Ginger might be mad that you are having milk instead.  

Fabulous pillow cases!  I saw that January got a pink frog one!  And you will be very happy to know that I did my very first set of pillow cases tonight!!!!  I only have 4 done, but I have my fashion fabric all hemmed for 16 more and have the solid flannel cut.  I used the instructions from you and Ellen   I feel very weird working with fabric that hasn't been washed, but if I wash the flannel I fear it will shrink too much and they said they prefer it not be washed anyway.

And yes, boo hiss on Joann's for raising the price!!!!  At Hancock's flannel starts at $5.99 a yard (but I think that's for prints -- not sure about solids), so no improvement there, and at Walmart it's around $4 something a yard but never goes on sale   I did get some flannel prints at Walmart though for $2 a yard so am using some for the prints.  

Your tote is fabulous as is Ginger's new dress!  I think her ankles look magnificent!  Though I do have to say her hips might look a bit fuller since you've eliminated the vertical striping of the stripwork.  Nonetheless, her figure is still better than mine!

*Yawn* I think I had best head to bed as well.  My dd just put herself to bed (summer bedtime is 10pm and it's 10:45 -- guess I worked on those pillow cases a bit longer than I thought).  I should have them finished tomorrow so you can see my creations.


----------



## princessmamaof5

what are the steps to becoming a big give recipient. My daughter just got the call that she would receive a wish. Sorry to come to this board but im not sure who to ask. BTW everyones work is so beautiful!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

princessmamaof5 said:


> what are the steps to becoming a big give recipient. My daughter just got the call that she would receive a wish. Sorry to come to this board but im not sure who to ask. BTW everyones work is so beautiful!!!



There are no "steps" per say.  The administrators of the Big Gives select the families.  Sometimes it depends on when you are going and how many BGs are going on at the time.  They can not, unfortunately, select every single family.  I think there may be more information on it on the Disabilities boards (though I can't say for certain as I am not an administrator -- I think I saw that there was info on there though in one of the opening threads).


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Yay - I hadn't seen this yet!
> 
> Aaaaannnnnddddd.....
> 
> I just bought a new (to me) sewing machine!!!  But I can't show you pictures yet (sorry Patience - but you'll need to have some patience).    But I promise I will take pictures just as soon as we bond a bit more.
> 
> D~



OOH What did you get. I am in love with my new to me sewing machine.



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



I love that tote bag. I need to branch my patterns out. I am collecting patterns and tutorials and not trying them LOL.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> Richmond has a Hobby Lobby???!!!!  1.5 hours is better than 4 hours away!!!  Though I've heard they can be a bit pricey.
> .



Not really!  Their fabric is much better priced then Joanns.  AND...they will let you use your 40% off coupon instead of the sale price if you want!  Joanns never lets me do that.  They usually have a 40% coupon every other week.  I print them from the website, take the kids and get in line a few times!  They have some great stuff there!



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



Wow!  That is a lot of pillowcases!  That is so wonderful of you to make them all!  My class did a charity project one year for babies.  It was donated to the local hospital.  When I had my dd, we found out the lady in the next room received one of the croceheted outfits we had donated.  Was so surreal!

And love that purse!  Ginger looks great in that dress...very slimming!  Perhaps I need one!


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Yay - I hadn't seen this yet!
> 
> Aaaaannnnnddddd.....
> 
> I just bought a new (to me) sewing machine!!!  But I can't show you pictures yet (sorry Patience - but you'll need to have some patience).    But I promise I will take pictures just as soon as we bond a bit more.
> 
> D~



 Congrats on the new machine!



harleykarolynmom said:


> hello I am a single mom of 3 my oldest 2 children have a lot of medical needs and they are wish children but didn't choose to do their wishes at disney due to already being scheduled to go in may 2012 I was reading about you big give and was just wondering if it were possible to receive a post card sent to my typical 4 year old she gives up a lot of her mommy for her sisters and also misses a lot of activities because it is hard for me to take the older two out with the wheelchair and other equipment they both need.  I know it would mean so much to her but i dont want to ask too muchand if I am just let me know
> Thank you
> Marsha



I am going in the middle of July if you want to PM your address.



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?



WOW. Love that bag and Gingers dress. And your pillow cases are just too cute. How great that someone noticed your work

Question I see that some of the fabric is not flannel on the pillow cases. Can you use regular fabric?



DMGeurts said:


> I do actually have a photo station...  I've learned something from Disney - forced perspective...  you never want anyone to see what's outside the lens...  so I have a piece of wood from one of my cabinet shelves and a piece of black Elmers tag board... all of the AG princess pictures in my siggy were taken in my "photo booth".
> 
> D~



D you are so clever. I would never have thought of that and it really makes your dresses stand out.


----------



## cajunfan

miprender said:


> :t
> Question I see that some of the fabric is not flannel on the pillow cases. Can you use regular fabric?



The coordinating print fabric can be cotton or flannel, but the solid should be flannel. 

Lynn


----------



## mkwj

Okay I know a few weeks ago someone on here was looking for Oliver + S patterns.  www.whimsicaldesignclothng.com is having a sale on their patterns and they listed these.  The sale ends at midnight June 30th.


----------



## tmh0206

aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



WOW!!! you have been a busy lady and everything looks fantastic! but gotta say I am LUVING ginger's matchy matchy outfit!!! and NO her ankles look quite petite in this outfit


----------



## Meshell2002

harleykarolynmom said:


> hello I am a single mom of 3 my oldest 2 children have a lot of medical needs and they are wish children but didn't choose to do their wishes at disney due to already being scheduled to go in may 2012 I was reading about you big give and was just wondering if it were possible to receive a post card sent to my typical 4 year old she gives up a lot of her mommy for her sisters and also misses a lot of activities because it is hard for me to take the older two out with the wheelchair and other equipment they both need.  I know it would mean so much to her but i dont want to ask too muchand if I am just let me know
> Thank you
> Marsha



I'm not sure if you wanted a postcard from anywhere or WDW....I can send one from my hometown.....its not an exciting destination though



aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



I think Ginger looks great! She may need some matching shoes. I love the matching bag & dress.

I use to use 2-3 white project posters for my Etsy pics....I could set up as few or as many for the project I was photographing....DH liked it cause I could fold them up and put them away when I was done....and my little cheapo camera does best in natural light.



mkwj said:


> Okay I know a few weeks ago someone on here was looking for Oliver + S patterns.  www.whimsicaldesignclothng.com is having a sale on their patterns and they listed these.  The sale ends at midnight June 30th.



ooohhh.....I may have to check out that sale! love their patterns but they are $$$...I wish they would go to all PDF!

Enabler Alert! Old Navy is having their tankathon this weekend......with tanks starting at $2....if anyone needs tanks to embroider.....this is for you! IN STORE ONLY.

You guys are going to crack up at this....you have influenced me to get myself my own AG doll! My bday was yesterday and so I had to buy myself something I bought a used one off ebay that will need to go to the AG hospital.....but it was IMO a good deal...$20 w/ shipping. From the description I will probably have to have it restrung and maybe one eye replaced, I will use it and then when DD gets older if she takes it from me then I will know if she would like her own


----------



## love to stitch

aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



The pillowcases are great. I love your bag and Ginger's dress.


----------



## Rockygirl1

Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself!  I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!

I am hoping to participate in a big give soon, but probably after we get back as I have a lot to do for my trip!

And I must say, Ginger is the MOST stylishly dressed soda bottle ever!  I adore her outfits!


----------



## cogero

Rockygirl1 said:


> Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself!  I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!
> 
> I am hoping to participate in a big give soon, but probably after we get back as I have a lot to do for my trip!
> 
> And I must say, Ginger is the MOST stylishly dressed soda bottle ever!  I adore her outfits!





You can't post about making something and not share!!!!

The girls and one guy are great at encouraging us to try new things.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!

It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!


Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)



Nini


----------



## aboveH20

Mickey Fanatic said:


> Yeah my mom LOVES to sew. She has been doing it for years. Right now she is sewing like a madwoman because it is helping her del with my DHs sudden death.
> 
> My DD is defintely benefitting and she will be so cute on our trip in September.



I'm sorry to hear about your DH's passing, but I do believe in the restorative power of creating so hope it does indeed help your mom.



DMGeurts said:


> You are the most patient person I know.    I am going to start calling you "Patience"...  LOL
> 
> I am so glad I have a place for this rug.  I am actually thinking of digging the hand towels she embroidered out of the back of my kitchen drawer, and displaying them somewhere in my sewing room too...  I'll have to think up a good way to do that though.
> 
> I can't wait to see Ginger's latest dress!  It sounds wonderful!
> 
> D~



Why yes, I've been noted for my Patience.  A lot of people mention my humility as well.




KJMAX1 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of some Disney Christmas outfits? We will be going to celebrate the adoption of our 6th child and Id love to make something on a shirt for all the kids to match. I dont sew, but I was thinking I might be able to ask my MIL?



Congratulations on the adoption of your sixth child.  What fun to have matching shirts for all the kids.  



VBAndrea said:


> Geez, I was hoping by my posting that I'd like to learn lettuce edges that you would follow up with a tut on how to do them properly.  I still have to try your rolled hem tut.  And I came on here to print your instructions for GKTW pillow cases and I don't think I'll now even have time to do that b/f whisking my ds off to gymnastics (once I fetch him from his friend's pool).



Maybe I can practice lettucing on the first shirt I made/ruined for Peanut.  Seems like lettucing might take the boxy t-shirtness away from boxy t-shirts.



			
				DMGeurts;41590903
[SIZE="6" said:
			
		

> I just bought a new[/SIZE] (to me) sewing machine!!!  But I can't show you pictures yet (sorry Patience - but you'll need to have some patience).    But I promise I will take pictures just as soon as we bond a bit more.
> 
> D~



Well, here I _STILL_ am, the epitome of Patience.  

Please don't let my curiosity get in the way of your   bonding.



mommy2mrb said:


> how sweet they let you know they got one of your pillow cases
> 
> love Ginger's new dress and matching bag for you....you'll look great together when your checking out the food stores! and no her ankles look great  I think Ginger might need a matching tote bag though, you wouldn't want her to get jealous



That would be one TINY tote bag for Ginger.  You're tempting me.



DMGeurts said:


> Amazing pillow cases!  I can't believe how many you do!
> 
> I love the bag and Ginger looks especially lovely tonight!  I love the dresss- it's so cute, and I actually think it gives her ankles a slimming appearane.    Ginger is so lucky to have found you!
> 
> I do actually have a photo station...  I've learned something from Disney - forced perspective...  you never want anyone to see what's outside the lens...  so I have a piece of wood from one of my cabinet shelves and a piece of black Elmers tag board... all of the AG princess pictures in my siggy were taken in my "photo booth".
> 
> D~



Thanks for the comment about the pillowcases.  They're not very creative, but they're easy to do.

Glad to hear your opinion about Ginger's ankles.  We all know the camera adds 10 pounds so they're not quite as big as they look.

I have to work on a photo booth.



VBAndrea said:


> You're not having an adult beverage mixed with gingerale for a night cap????  Ginger might be mad that you are having milk instead.
> 
> Fabulous pillow cases!  I saw that January got a pink frog one!  And you will be very happy to know that I did my very first set of pillow cases tonight!!!!  I only have 4 done, but I have my fashion fabric all hemmed for 16 more and have the solid flannel cut.  I used the instructions from you and Ellen   I feel very weird working with fabric that hasn't been washed, but if I wash the flannel I fear it will shrink too much and they said they prefer it not be washed anyway.
> 
> And yes, boo hiss on Joann's for raising the price!!!!  At Hancock's flannel starts at $5.99 a yard (but I think that's for prints -- not sure about solids), so no improvement there, and at Walmart it's around $4 something a yard but never goes on sale   I did get some flannel prints at Walmart though for $2 a yard so am using some for the prints.
> 
> Your tote is fabulous as is Ginger's new dress!  I think her ankles look magnificent!  Though I do have to say her hips might look a bit fuller since you've eliminated the vertical striping of the stripwork.  Nonetheless, her figure is still better than mine!



Ooooo. Adult beverage.  

Hooray for your first set of pillowcases.  It seems like it would be a great project for a group to do assembly line fashion -- a cutter, a sewer, an ironer, a serger, a turner inside outer.  They would go faster if I weren't always jumping up from my chair.

Thanks for the comment about Ginger.  It's driving me crazy trying to figure out how I keep doing it wrong.  The next one will be s-l-o-w- and d-e-l-i-b-e-r-a-t-e.



cogero said:


> I love that tote bag. I need to branch my patterns out. I am collecting patterns and tutorials and not trying them LOL.



I know what you mean about collecting patterns.  I don't have anyone to sew for -- other than Ginger -- but I see cute patterns and want to try them.  What in heavens name am I going to do with a bubble romper -- but it's so cute!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Wow!  That is a lot of pillowcases!  That is so wonderful of you to make them all!  My class did a charity project one year for babies.  It was donated to the local hospital.  When I had my dd, we found out the lady in the next room received one of the croceheted outfits we had donated.  Was so surreal!
> 
> And love that purse!  Ginger looks great in that dress...very slimming!  Perhaps I need one!



How cool that you met someone who got one of your crochted outfits.

Slimming?  I wonder if I can upsize it?  I wear Women's Lumpy.



			
				miprender;41594683

WOW. Love that bag and Gingers dress. And your pillow cases are just too cute. How great that someone noticed your work:love:

 [COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> Question[/COLOR] I see that some of the fabric is not flannel on the pillow cases. Can you use regular fabric?



Thanks, and I see that cajunfan answered your fabric question.



tmh0206 said:


> WOW!!! you have been a busy lady and everything looks fantastic! but gotta say I am LUVING ginger's matchy matchy outfit!!! and NO her ankles look quite petite in this outfit



Thanks.  It keeps me off the streets.


----------



## dianemom2

Rockygirl1 said:


> Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself!  I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!
> 
> I am hoping to participate in a big give soon, but probably after we get back as I have a lot to do for my trip!
> 
> And I must say, Ginger is the MOST stylishly dressed soda bottle ever!  I adore her outfits!



Nice to have you join us. Now you will have to take some pictures and post them so we can see your Simply Sweets!


Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.











If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.


----------



## branmuffin

NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I was in a Walmart yesterday, here in VA & the workers were installing the cutting counter! I asked when it would be fully open, but all they said was "soon". YAY! I am very excited, too!


----------



## dianemom2

BTW, just saw on facebook that today is the $2 Tankathalon pre-sale at Old Navy.  Just print the coupon.


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Nice to have you join us. Now you will have to take some pictures and post them so we can see your Simply Sweets!
> 
> 
> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.



I saw the dresses on the girls. They looked so cute. Great job on them all



cajunfan said:


> The coordinating print fabric can be cotton or flannel, but the solid should be flannel.
> 
> Lynn



Thanks.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.


I saw the pics on the BG but must comment here as well b/c it looks like you really put a lot of work into the dresses -- they look wonderful!  I am sure the girls will love them.



NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Have you been snoozing?  We've talked about this b/f on here!   I did ask the ladies at my Walmart that just highly downsized their fabric dept if it was true and they heard it was as well.  No clue when and no clue if it will be all Wally's or not -- I'm just in heaven b/c one of the two the Walmarts that has fabric in my area has a very decent selection of Disney -- better than Joann's!  And cheaper too!!!  The other Walmart with fabric usually has crap.


----------



## VBAndrea

I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.

And FYI (particularly for you, Cheryl):  Hancock's solid flannel is still $4.99 but they only have their prints on sale at 50% off currently and the prints start at $5.99 regular price.  And with a 40% off coupon it makes the solid $2.99, which would be the price you can get it at when Joann's has it on sale.  And I actually got my flannel for $2 a yard with the Memorial Day Military Discount.  I am hoping they do that again for the 4th.






ETA:  My Dragontales flannel was a freebie from my dd's old teacher so that's why there are two sets with it -- and I have even more for the future.  The Disney fabrics were remnants from Walmart -- only 20% off but with their already lower prices it makes it inexpensive.  The butterfly flannel was a $2 yard Walmart clearance.  I love Walmart for fabric!


----------



## micki1881

dianemom2 said:


> BTW, just saw on facebook that today is the $2 Tankathalon pre-sale at Old Navy.  Just print the coupon.



Thanks my girls live in tanks during the summer. Now I WILL have to sew some skirts to match .


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I saw the pics on the BG but must comment here as well b/c it looks like you really put a lot of work into the dresses -- they look wonderful!  I am sure the girls will love them.
> 
> 
> Have you been snoozing?  We've talked about this b/f on here!   I did ask the ladies at my Walmart that just highly downsized their fabric dept if it was true and they heard it was as well.  No clue when and no clue if it will be all Wally's or not -- I'm just in heaven b/c one of the two the Walmarts that has fabric in my area has a very decent selection of Disney -- better than Joann's!  And cheaper too!!!  The other Walmart with fabric usually has crap.



No...not snoozing...just my Wally world keeps insisting the fabric isn't coming back here...I sure hope so LOL!

Nini


----------



## Rockygirl1

cogero said:


> You can't post about making something and not share!!!!
> 
> The girls and one guy are great at encouraging us to try new things.



Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!  

I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.

This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?  












The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



My fingers are crossed for my local Wally Worlds!  Thanks for letting me know!



dianemom2 said:


> Nice to have you join us. Now you will have to take some pictures and post them so we can see your Simply Sweets!
> 
> 
> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.



The dresses are beautiful!  I love  how the ruffle ribbon came out!



dianemom2 said:


> BTW, just saw on facebook that today is the $2 Tankathalon pre-sale at Old Navy.  Just print the coupon.



I'll have to go check that out!



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!



The dresses are great!   I can't wait to see more!


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> Okay I know a few weeks ago someone on here was looking for Oliver + S patterns.  www.whimsicaldesignclothng.com is having a sale on their patterns and they listed these.  The sale ends at midnight June 30th.



That was me...  Thanks for the link - going to check it out soon.  I ordered the pattern that I most desperatly wanted and another, paid for them, they shipped it and when they got here - there was only one pattern in the bag.  Appearantly it was sold out.    So, now I'm done looking for it - if it goes to PDF, then I will get it, otherwise I am just out of luck.  



Meshell2002 said:


> You guys are going to crack up at this....you have influenced me to get myself my own AG doll! My bday was yesterday and so I had to buy myself something I bought a used one off ebay that will need to go to the AG hospital.....but it was IMO a good deal...$20 w/ shipping. From the description I will probably have to have it restrung and maybe one eye replaced, I will use it and then when DD gets older if she takes it from me then I will know if she would like her own



Yay!!!  I can't wait to meet her!  If she has "silver eye" Ag replaces for free (it's a known defect) and If you want to learn how to restring yourself - it's fairly easy to do - I can point you to a tutorial.  I've done it once, but I am not sure I will ever do it again - it's easy - but just not my thing.  Ack - can't believe I said that.



Rockygirl1 said:


> Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself! I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!



WELCOME!!!  



cogero said:


> You can't post about making something and not share!!!!



Agreed...  



aboveH20 said:


> Why yes, I've been noted for my Patience.  A lot of people mention my humility as well.
> 
> Well, here I _STILL_ am, the epitome of Patience.
> 
> Please don't let my curiosity get in the way of your   bonding.



I'm getting there... she sure is a pretty thing - and I don't have a name for her yet...  



aboveH20 said:


> I know what you mean about collecting patterns.  I don't have anyone to sew for -- other than Ginger -- but I see cute patterns and want to try them.  What in heavens name am I going to do with a bubble romper -- but it's so cute!



I think Ginger *NEEDS* a ruffle butt bubble romper...




dianemom2 said:


> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.



These turned out so cute!  The girls were so cute in them!  



VBAndrea said:


> I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  My Dragontales flannel was a freebie from my dd's old teacher so that's why there are two sets with it -- and I have even more for the future.  The Disney fabrics were remnants from Walmart -- only 20% off but with their already lower prices it makes it inexpensive.  The butterfly flannel was a $2 yard Walmart clearance.  I love Walmart for fabric!



Great job!



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!



Yay!!!  They turned out great.  Rofl about your dd's thoughts on how dresses are made.  My DH is the same way... until I started SELLING my stuff - and making good amounts of money...  I've recouped everything I've spent, so that's good.  Now I really need to make more, to sell more, so I can by that darned PE770.  

Oh - and I think that's my "sewing theory" you borrowed...  I think it should be every seamstress' motto.  

So, as long as we are showing pictures...  I figured I better get some posted...  I thought about posting one of my new sewing machine.... but Ms. Patience Humility. is going to have to wait just a few more minutes, because I have to lug it upstairs and take a picture - then get it uploaded..  I promise, it's coming.

Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.  

Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:





Close-up of my second hand applique:





Back:





BRB w/ new (to me) sewing machine pictures.  

D~


----------



## babynala

aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All those pillowcase will be well loved.  GTKTW must be excited when they see your return address on a package.  I love Ginger's new dress and the matching tote.  Perfect for your outings together.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Not really!  Their fabric is much better priced then Joanns.  AND...they will let you use your 40% off coupon instead of the sale price if you want!  Joanns never lets me do that.  They usually have a 40% coupon every other week.  I print them from the website, take the kids and get in line a few times!  They have some great stuff there!
> 
> Wow!  That is a lot of pillowcases!  That is so wonderful of you to make them all!  My class did a charity project one year for babies.  It was donated to the local hospital.  When I had my dd, we found out the lady in the next room received one of the croceheted outfits we had donated.  Was so surreal!
> !


I didn't know HL would let you use the 40% off coupon on sale stuff - I'll have to  remember that next time I go shopping.  Although I am trying to avoid the fabric store until I get some of my stash used up.  What a sweet story about the outfits you had donated.



cajunfan said:


> The coordinating print fabric can be cotton or flannel, but the solid should be flannel.
> 
> Lynn


Oh, I thought the coordinating print had to be cotton (but not flannel).  So is it OK for the print to be flannel too?



Meshell2002 said:


> You guys are going to crack up at this....you have influenced me to get myself my own AG doll! My bday was yesterday and so I had to buy myself something I bought a used one off ebay that will need to go to the AG hospital.....but it was IMO a good deal...$20 w/ shipping. From the description I will probably have to have it restrung and maybe one eye replaced, I will use it and then when DD gets older if she takes it from me then I will know if she would like her own


Happy Birthday - sounds like you bought yourself a great present.  And when your DD gets older you guys can play with your dolls together.



aboveH20 said:


> I know what you mean about collecting patterns.  I don't have anyone to sew for -- other than Ginger -- but I see cute patterns and want to try them.  What in heavens name am I going to do with a bubble romper -- but it's so cute!


 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.


These dresses are the cutest.  The girls will look so cute all matching in their beautiful dresses.  The details you added were great.  



NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> Nini


Hmmm, I'll believe it when I see it.  I was at my Walmart the other day checking to see if it looked like they were putting the fabric dept back but there were no signs.  I hope you are right! 



VBAndrea said:


> I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.
> 
> And FYI (particularly for you, Cheryl):  Hancock's solid flannel is still $4.99 but they only have their prints on sale at 50% off currently and the prints start at $5.99 regular price.  And with a 40% off coupon it makes the solid $2.99, which would be the price you can get it at when Joann's has it on sale.  And I actually got my flannel for $2 a yard with the Memorial Day Military Discount.  I am hoping they do that again for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  My Dragontales flannel was a freebie from my dd's old teacher so that's why there are two sets with it -- and I have even more for the future.  The Disney fabrics were remnants from Walmart -- only 20% off but with their already lower prices it makes it inexpensive.  The butterfly flannel was a $2 yard Walmart clearance.  I love Walmart for fabric!


Great job on the pillowcase.  I need to pick up some more flannel so I can make some more.  



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!


Welcome!  You did an amazing job on your first sewing project.  The dresses (and your models) look so cute.  Your DD's comment has me giggling. Can't wait to see your next creation.


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> what are the steps to becoming a big give recipient. My daughter just got the call that she would receive a wish. Sorry to come to this board but im not sure who to ask. BTW everyones work is so beautiful!!!



As I posted on the thread you started on this last night. There is no one to ask. We find you.


----------



## teresajoy

princessmamaof5 said:


> what are the steps to becoming a big give recipient. My daughter just got the call that she would receive a wish. Sorry to come to this board but im not sure who to ask. BTW everyones work is so beautiful!!!



As Cindee and Andrea answered, there are no steps. The Gives are a gift and are not something you can apply for.  


I know you will have a wonderful and magical trip with or without a Give though!


----------



## cogero

Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!



Oh how cute love the dresses.

I have been wasting valuable sewing time today putzing around doing nothing. Since the boy came home asleep I may go sew a pair of easy fit shorts that are cut out already.


----------



## DMGeurts

She doesn't have a name yet.  

But She is definately a *She*.  

The first girl among 3 Brothers.  

And I am definately hooked.  

I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.

Did I mention that she is beautiful?  
















I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.

The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...  

Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...

This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:





Drawers hidden behind the side door:





Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.  

Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.





Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:










Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.

The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.

So, now this beauty needs a name...

And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.










I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.  

D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.


----------



## RMAMom

Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.






[/IMG]


D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?



Amazing, she looks like a great find!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.
> 
> The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...
> 
> Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...
> 
> This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers hidden behind the side door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.
> 
> The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.
> 
> D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.



okay D you have me wanting to take a 6 hour drive to my parents country house in way upstate NY almost to Canada to get the vintage machines sitting there. These are prior to 1950 My Mom promised me one and I think I could even squeeze it into my craft studio.

That machine is a beauty.


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



They never clsed the fabric dept.  at my Walmart.  They told me some of the stores were keeping it and that was one of them.  I have to say they have less Disney fabric than before.  Though everyone seem to have less.  Our Hancock's has half of what they use to and it seems like a long time since anything new came out.  Where is Tangled fabric?!


----------



## NiniMorris

D~  LOVE that machine.  I have an old, old, old Singer.  It is one of the first electric ones.  (actually a treadle that they put an after market motor in.)  The plug into the machine is made of wood!  It is the machine I learned to sew on.  My Dad bought it for my mom at a swap meet when I was 4 and paid a whopping $5 for it.  That was over 50 years ago.


I also have a Singer treadle ...sort of.  The machine was taken to someone to restore it before my Mom died and no one knows who she took it to.  So the table sits in my studio holding my Singer serger ...



Love old machines!



And she is definitely a girl...so curvy!



Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

this is coming from someone who knows NOTHING about sewing machine's ....D~ your new girl is very pretty! what an amazing find you got! to have all the extras and manual means someone has loved her for a long time!

do you want suggestions for a name???

"Stella" jump out to me when I saw her first photo! it seems like a curvy girl's name to me!!!

enjoy your new addition to the family!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone.    I sure like her a lot.  

Sure, I'll take ideas for names...  I do like Stella... any others?  

I was halfway thinking Beauty - because that's what I keep calling her... Black Beauty... but I dunno - kinda dumb?

D~


----------



## RogueMom

Any idea where I can get outfits made for my little princess for our December trip? She will be turning 3 while we are there, so maybe a bday something too. Anyone here use etsy?


----------



## livndisney

RogueMom said:


> Any idea where I can get outfits made for my little princess for our December trip? She will be turning 3 while we are there, so maybe a bday something too. Anyone here use etsy?



We are not allowed to sell here on the Dis. Several of us do sell on Etsy and have their ID in their signature.


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> I think Ginger looks great! She may need some matching shoes. I love the matching bag & dress.
> 
> I use to use 2-3 white project posters for my Etsy pics....I could set up as few or as many for the project I was photographing....DH liked it cause I could fold them up and put them away when I was done....and my little cheapo camera does best in natural light.
> 
> You guys are going to crack up at this....you have influenced me to get myself my own AG doll! My bday was yesterday and so I had to buy myself something. I bought a used one off ebay that will need to go to the AG hospital.....but it was IMO a good deal...$20 w/ shipping. From the description I will probably have to have it restrung and maybe one eye replaced, I will use it and then when DD gets older if she takes it from me then I will know if she would like her own.



Thanks for the comment about Ginger.  I can't imagine what size shoe she would take!

I have a few white foam board sheets.  I'll have to do some 'trial and error' testing -- what with my photos being in such demand.

I can't believe you bought a doll.  It scares me that I might be next.  I'm just waiting to get you-know-who's address so I can send her the bill.



love to stitch said:


> The pillowcases are great. I love your bag and Ginger's dress.



Your comments are much appreciated.



Rockygirl1 said:


> Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself!  I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!
> 
> I am hoping to participate in a big give soon, but probably after we get back as I have a lot to do for my trip!
> 
> And I must say, Ginger is the MOST stylishly dressed soda bottle ever! I adore her outfits!



Psssst -- please don't tell Ginger she's a soda bottle, I don't know how she'd take the news.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.



Those are BEAUTIFUL.  I especially like coordinating, not matching.  They will look spectacular at WDW.



VBAndrea said:


> I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.
> 
> And FYI (particularly for you, Cheryl):  Hancock's solid flannel is still $4.99 but they only have their prints on sale at 50% off currently and the prints start at $5.99 regular price.  And with a 40% off coupon it makes the solid $2.99, which would be the price you can get it at when Joann's has it on sale.  And I actually got my flannel for $2 a yard with the Memorial Day Military Discount.  I am hoping they do that again for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  My Dragontales flannel was a freebie from my dd's old teacher so that's why there are two sets with it -- and I have even more for the future.  The Disney fabrics were remnants from Walmart -- only 20% off but with their already lower prices it makes it inexpensive.  The butterfly flannel was a $2 yard Walmart clearance.  I love Walmart for fabric!



Great pillowcases with fabrics I haven't seen before.  I wore my Navy Mom t-shirt  when I went to the Memorial Day sale, ever hopeful of a generous clerk -- no luck.  I decided it wasn't worth it to take my husband and his ID along for a 10% discount.  

Believe it or not, I don't think there's a Hancock's in all of New York.




Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!



Hooray for 10 posts.  The dresses turned out great and I love your daughter's comment.



DMGeurts said:


> I think Ginger *NEEDS* a ruffle butt bubble romper...
> 
> So, as long as we are showing pictures...  I figured I better get some posted...  I thought about posting one of my new sewing machine.... but Ms. Patience Humility. is going to have to wait just a few more minutes, because I have to lug it upstairs and take a picture - then get it uploaded..  I promise, it's coming.
> 
> Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.
> 
> Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my second hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB w/ new (to me) sewing machine pictures.
> D~



I'll get right on that rubber baby buggy bumper ruffle butt bubble romper for Ginger.  

The Snow White is amazing.  I will never ever have the patience for that much hand work and detail.  I  it.



babynala said:


> All those pillowcase will be well loved.  GTKTW must be excited when they see your return address on a package.  I love Ginger's new dress and the matching tote.  Perfect for your outings together.
> 
> Oh, I thought the coordinating print had to be cotton (but not flannel).  So is it OK for the print to be flannel too?



Thanks for your kind words.  This is the first time I've used flannel for the "novelty" print and as far as I know it's okay -- they felt sooooo soft.



DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.
> 
> D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.



Well, if you want to name her after me you _could_ call her Patience.  Just saying. 

I don't know if I should confess that I sold my aunt's Singer on eb*y a few months ago or just jump in and agree with you that she's beautiful.  She's just the perfect addition for your sewing room -- and so many extra parts.  Funny you should mention them because I've had five feet sitting next to my computer for a couple months and I keep meaning to take a photo and ask y'all what they do.  I see you have at least one of the same feet.

Your sewing machine cover is be-yooty-full.  I put contact paper over the box mine came in and turn it upside down over my sewing machine.  Not quite as classy.

As Shakespeare and I are often quoted as saying, _"How poor are they that have not Patience."_



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.



Gotta love the prices!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Well, mine remodeled a few months back and added a small sewing isle with 2 yard cuts, but nothing like they had before they initially eliminated their previous fabric department.  I was able to purchase some cute Cars fabric a while back ago though, so I'm trying not to be so bitter towards Wal-Mart anymore...trying!  



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!



You did great!!  Those dresses are ahhhhhhhdorable!



DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.
> 
> The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...
> 
> Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...
> 
> This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers hidden behind the side door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.
> 
> The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.
> 
> D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.



WOWZA!!  That machine is amazing and only $65!!  That has to be a steal!  I don't know exactly why, but I thought she looked like an Antoinette from the first picture I saw of her.  That is amazing she has so many feet too!!  I think the one even looks like a ruffler attachment, wow!!  Good thing I live so far away, or I'd probably be drooling over it!  Too bad you don't have room for the cabinet in your studio, is there no where to squeeze it in?  



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!



WOW!! That's a total come back.  All I've seen of mine is they brought in the 2 yard cuts as I mentioned above.  I wonder if they will bring back more if the cuts sell well??  Selfishly I don't so much mind if that's all they ever get because Hobby Lobby is now just across the street, they went in shortly after Wal-Mart cut their fabric department.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Friends!!

Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....

D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!

Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?

So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM

Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



How sweet!  They look so happpy, all of them.  What a lucky little girl to join that loving family!! Prayers being said for a smooth transition for all.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I can't believe you bought a doll.  It scares me that I might be next.  I'm just waiting to get you-know-who's address so I can send her the bill.



I hope you're not referring to me.   



aboveH20 said:


> I decided it wasn't worth it to take my husband and his ID along for a 10% discount.



The only time I get to use DH's military ID is when I am checking into the SoG.  LOL  


aboveH20 said:


> I'll get right on that rubber baby buggy bumper ruffle butt bubble romper for Ginger.



Great!!!   I can't wait to see it!  Personally, I think Ginger would look great in a pastel pink color.  



aboveH20 said:


> The Snow White is amazing.  I will never ever have the patience for that much hand work and detail.  I  it.



Thank you.  



aboveH20 said:


> Well, if you want to name her after me you _could_ call her Patience.  Just saying.



I could...  



aboveH20 said:


> I don't know if I should confess that I sold my aunt's Singer on eb*y a few months ago or just jump in and agree with you that she's beautiful.  She's just the perfect addition for your sewing room -- and so many extra parts.  Funny you should mention them because I've had five feet sitting next to my computer for a couple months and I keep meaning to take a photo and ask y'all what they do.  I see you have at least one of the same feet.



Yep, today is not the day to admit that to me.  I hope she went to a good home though.    I think you should take a couple of photos of those there feet, cause if they'd fit my new machine...    And if I can figure out what they are...    I might be interested in purchasing them...  However - if that's just a ploy to get my address to send the bill for the AG doll...  Well, that wouldn't be very nice.  

Can I stop multi-quoting you with in my own quote... you just have me ROFLing so much that I feel I need to comment on everything seperately.  



aboveH20 said:


> Your sewing machine cover is be-yooty-full.  I put contact paper over the box mine came in and turn it upside down over my sewing machine.  Not quite as classy.



That is actually a fantabulous idea, I wish I would have thought of that _before_ I started sewing all these covers.  



aboveH20 said:


> As Shakespeare and I are often quoted as saying, _"How poor are they that have not Patience."_



ROFL



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOWZA!!  That machine is amazing and only $65!!  That has to be a steal!  I don't know exactly why, but I thought she looked like an Antoinette from the first picture I saw of her.  That is amazing she has so many feet too!!  I think the one even looks like a ruffler attachment, wow!!  Good thing I live so far away, or I'd probably be drooling over it!  Too bad you don't have room for the cabinet in your studio, is there no where to squeeze it in?



Yes, you are right, that is a ruffler...  Actually all of the feet - in no particular order:
The Foot Hemmer
The Binder
The Gathering Foot
The Ruffler
The Seam Guide
The Zipper Foot
The Edge Stitcher
The Adjustable Hemmer

And there is just no space in my sewing room anywhere - I've filled it up with counter tops.  Oh - well...




billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



Thank you - I would love to see pictures of your Grandmother's machine!

And congrats on your new neice... I haven't watched the video yet.



cogero said:


> okay D you have me wanting to take a 6 hour drive to my parents country house in way upstate NY almost to Canada to get the vintage machines sitting there. These are prior to 1950 My Mom promised me one and I think I could even squeeze it into my craft studio.
> 
> That machine is a beauty.



Oooh - you should take a 6 hour road trip!!!    It would be so worth it!  



NiniMorris said:


> D~  LOVE that machine.  I have an old, old, old Singer.  It is one of the first electric ones.  (actually a treadle that they put an after market motor in.)  The plug into the machine is made of wood!  It is the machine I learned to sew on.  My Dad bought it for my mom at a swap meet when I was 4 and paid a whopping $5 for it.  That was over 50 years ago.
> 
> 
> I also have a Singer treadle ...sort of.  The machine was taken to someone to restore it before my Mom died and no one knows who she took it to.  So the table sits in my studio holding my Singer serger ...
> 
> 
> 
> Love old machines!
> 
> 
> 
> And she is definitely a girl...so curvy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow Nini!  Do you still use the machine with the adapted motor?

I am surprised that the person that your mom brought the machine to never called... that's kind of sad.  You can probably find a replacement pretty cheap if you ever wanted to?

D~


----------



## babynala

DMGeurts said:


> Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.
> 
> Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my second hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB w/ new (to me) sewing machine pictures.
> D~


Your AG dress for Bridget is adorable.  I love the applique.  



DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.
> 
> The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...
> 
> Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...
> 
> This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.
> 
> The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.
> 
> D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.


    wow, your machine is a beauty.  Those pictures are worth the wait.  I was wondering what machine you got since you said new to me.  That cabinet is a beauty too and turning it into a vanity for your daughter is a fabulous idea.  Someday, when you build your next sewing studio you can re-introduce them to each other.  Loving the sewing machine covers.  I wonder if you could find some of that quilting fabric that coordinates with your sewing room but looks old, I know it has a name and I can picture it but I can't think of what it is called. (I'm no help)



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!


Well that looks promising.  I guess you couldn't buy any for $.00?  That would be quite a roll back.



billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy


Thanks for the update on your step brother's adoption.  I hope the adjustment goes smoothly.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wendy.....what a beautiful little baby doll Kate is  looks like her big brothers are already taking good care of her!
Congratulations to your family! 


Hope you feel better before you leave on your trip!


----------



## babynala

Wendy - Just sitting here wiping away the tears after watching Kate's welcome home video.  What a sweet little girl.  Her big brothers look like they couldn't be happier to have a new little sister.  What a wonderful way to capture her homecoming and I'm sure this video will be cherished.  I'm sure her feet have barely hit the floor since she's been home.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing that video!  It's been a rough week for me and that did my soul wonders.  God bless that beautiful family   I think Kate is a very lucky little girl to be surrounded with such love.


----------



## cogero

Wendy thank you for sharing the video. It made me cry. Love the pictures of the boys bonding with Kate.


----------



## babynala

Bowling Shirt Question:  when using CarlaC's pattern how do you create the sleeves that look like they are cuffed so you can use a contrasting fabric?


----------



## weluvdizne

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing that video!  It's been a rough week for me and that did my soul wonders.  God bless that beautiful family   I think Kate is a very lucky little girl to be surrounded with such love.



sorry to hear you had a rough week.  Hope it gets better soon.  How is your new house coming along?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay just have to post my excitement. we were going to drive to WDW but I was getting nervous about DS and have been pricing flights on JetBlue and we are now flying. I was able to get us tickets under 300 a person that hasn't happened in ages


Flying will be so fast and I am glad you got flights at a good price.  



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Yeah my mom LOVES to sew. She has been doing it for years. Right now she is sewing like a madwoman because it is helping her del with my DHs sudden death.
> 
> My DD is defintely benefitting and she will be so cute on our trip in September.
> 
> I LOVE the Tinkerbell dress, the colours are perfect together.


I am sorry for you loss and hope that your and your DD have a magical time in Disney.  It does feel good to be busy to deal with issues and being creative is such a good release.



Rockygirl1 said:


> Hi all! I have been lurking here for a while, but haven't actually introduced myself!  I am the mom to 2 girls and found myself lured here by the prospect of making dresses for my girls for our Disney trip in August!   I have never sewn much, but am pretty creative, so I thought I'd give it a try.  I took your advice and have made two simply sweet dresses for my girls (and matching ones for their AG dolls!)  I'm hooked!
> 
> I am hoping to participate in a big give soon, but probably after we get back as I have a lot to do for my trip!
> 
> And I must say, Ginger is the MOST stylishly dressed soda bottle ever!  I adore her outfits!


I wanted to say Welcome to Disboutique board.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

babynala said:


> Bowling Shirt Question:  when using CarlaC's pattern how do you create the sleeves that look like they are cuffed so you can use a contrasting fabric?


That is the part when you cut two of the sleeves and two of the lining, then sew at bottom and sides.  Once they go in into the shirt you just fold up the sleeve and Viola' the lining is now showing as the cuff.  I love her bowling shirt and just finished the cutest cars shirt for a little guy this week.


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


>


 Oh. My. Gosh. This is absolutely stunning! What a lucky find! You are right she is just gorgeous! Congratulations! 



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 How exciting! There is 1 Wal-Mart close by me that never lost they're fabric department. All the others did. I sure hope that they get them back so that I don't have to plan my shopping trips around just that one store anymore! LOL!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.


These are fantastic! The little details are amazing!





VBAndrea said:


> I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.
> 
> And FYI (particularly for you, Cheryl):  Hancock's solid flannel is still $4.99 but they only have their prints on sale at 50% off currently and the prints start at $5.99 regular price.  And with a 40% off coupon it makes the solid $2.99, which would be the price you can get it at when Joann's has it on sale.  And I actually got my flannel for $2 a yard with the Memorial Day Military Discount.  I am hoping they do that again for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  My Dragontales flannel was a freebie from my dd's old teacher so that's why there are two sets with it -- and I have even more for the future.  The Disney fabrics were remnants from Walmart -- only 20% off but with their already lower prices it makes it inexpensive.  The butterfly flannel was a $2 yard Walmart clearance.  I love Walmart for fabric!


Love these!



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!


So cute! You did a great job!



DMGeurts said:


> So, as long as we are showing pictures...  I figured I better get some posted...  I thought about posting one of my new sewing machine.... but Ms. Patience Humility. is going to have to wait just a few more minutes, because I have to lug it upstairs and take a picture - then get it uploaded..  I promise, it's coming.
> 
> Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.
> 
> Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:
> 
> 
> Close-up of my second hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB w/ new (to me) sewing machine pictures.
> 
> D~


 Oh Wow this is darling! I can't believe that is only your second hand applique! You are officially my hero! 


Wendy~ I lost my quote somewhere, but I just wanted to let you know how touching that video clip was! You weren't kidding about the tissues! 

Jeana


----------



## micki1881

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> 
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



Congrats on the new family member, the video got me all teary eyed.


----------



## CurlyJo224

Hi, I'm not a regular poster on this section of the boards, but I wanted to say keep watching the Wal-Marts. They're supposed to be starting to bring back more of the fabric departments, mainly starting in the fall. Finally fixing a big mistake.


----------



## VBAndrea

Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled?  Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric was a $2 find at Joann's.  Someone else on here said that they started with $2 fabric figuring that if they screwed it up, oh well.... so, I went for it... Now I'm trying to figure out what to sew next!  I will say DH is not amused by my new hobby, all he sees is $$$! But is impressed that I have done the dresses!


Awesome dresses and what a fabulous fabric find.  My Joann's never puts on anything on clearance for that price, though I did get one fabric for $3/yd there once on clearance.  Most of their clearance is junk -- I have much better luck at Walmart.  Just you wait, now that your dd knows clothes are sewn the requests will start pouring in.  My dd thinks I can whip up a new dress for any occasion in no time flat.



DMGeurts said:


> So, as long as we are showing pictures...  I figured I better get some posted...  I thought about posting one of my new sewing machine.... but Ms. Patience Humility. is going to have to wait just a few more minutes, because I have to lug it upstairs and take a picture - then get it uploaded..  I promise, it's coming.
> 
> Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.  Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my second hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I know I commented on the BG site, but I do love your hand appliqure -- you do really well with tiny pieces.  I paint instead of hand embroider when I get stuck!



DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> But She is definately a *She*.  The first girl among 3 Brothers.  :And I am definately hooked.
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.
> 
> The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...
> 
> Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...
> 
> This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers hidden behind the side door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, not only did she come with all her extra feet...  This machine is strictly a "straight stitch machine", well she came with her Buttonholer Attachment, as well and all the attachments for it - in the original case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.
> 
> The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pattern cut for the serger cover.  And now I need to make a cover for this gal... somehow - I am not sure that this fabric is her style - she needs something less modern, yet coordinating.  I am not sure yet.  She's special though.  D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.


Beautiful!!!  I love that it actually sews!  I wish I could find something like that not for the looks, but for use.  My mom had a similar machine growing up that flipped up out of it's cabinet, only her cabinet was very simple.  Every time my Singer eats my knits I think of my mom's old machine.



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!


WooHooo!!!!  And now we can add you to the list of one of those crazy people that takes photos at Walmart



ncmomof2 said:


> They never clsed the fabric dept.  at my Walmart.  They told me some of the stores were keeping it and that was one of them.  I have to say they have less Disney fabric than before.  Though everyone seem to have less.  Our Hancock's has half of what they use to and it seems like a long time since anything new came out.  Where is Tangled fabric?!


We have two Walmarts that kept fabric.  One has TWO Disney prints.  The one (thankfully that is closer to my house) I go to most has over 20!!!!  They have a fantastic selection, though they are turning into a SuperWalmart and just scaled back, but I think they mainly eliminated a lot of the fleece and kept most of the cotton prints.  I still love them.



billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy


Hope you are on the mend.  Penny hates her baths too -- she hides under the kitchen table if I do Sunny first.  If I do Penny first, Sunny sits waiting by the sink for his turn!

Loved the video but I can not believe you didn't make the boys "Welcome Home Kate" embroidered t's!  You really must be .



babynala said:


> Bowling Shirt Question:  when using CarlaC's pattern how do you create the sleeves that look like they are cuffed so you can use a contrasting fabric?


I will have to look at mine, but I just took a band of fabric and folded it so the right side was out (wrong sides facing each other) and serged the edges.  I just sewed that to the raw edge of the solid fabric and then cut the sleeve pattern out on that and assembled as instructed -- clear as mud?
Might not be the best pic since it's not close up but I can take a better one for you if you'd like:


----------



## cogero

I still have a fabric department at the one Walmart I go to but I hope the second Walmart I like brings it back.

NYC has no Walmarts so I have to go to Long Island for them and they are generally not that great.


----------



## KarenW

DMGeurts said:


> :



Coming out of lurkdom to say:  That is basically the machine I learned to sew on! There are a few minor differences, so probably a slightly different model. And my mom still uses it.  She got it used when she was a teen (late 40's, early 50's) and it still works perfectly!


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> The only time I get to use DH's military ID is when I am checking into the SoG.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Nini!  Do you still use the machine with the adapted motor?
> 
> I am surprised that the person that your mom brought the machine to never called... that's kind of sad.  You can probably find a replacement pretty cheap if you ever wanted to?
> 
> D~



No, I can't use that machine any longer.  The electrical cord is too frayed to use, and they don't make any type of replacement cord that will fit in the two round holes about a quarter inch in diameter that currently accepts the round wooden pegs!

We thought we could just reuse the same pegs, and replace the cord...but nope.  Not exactly a safe idea.  Because of where the cord fits into the wooden base, it would be very difficult to after market something without destroying the case...which is wooden as well!

I kinda like using the old treadle for my serger table.  It brings back fond memories. (just not very practical or comfortable!)  We were supposed to get one of my husband's grandmother's machines, but they thought I wanted the whole thing and THREW IT AWAY!!!

I have my own military ID card....I use it all over the place for any discount I can...especially at Zaxby's!  Love getting 10% off lunch!




Nini


----------



## RMAMom

*Question for those of you that cut down your easy fits to make them a little slimmer.*

I am making easy fit shorts for my Grandson and I would like to make them a little slimmer. How do I do that? I can't just cut an inch or two off the side because that would make them to small in the waist, wouldn't it? so how do I know how much to cut and where to cut. They are 12 month size so it isn't easy to figure out where the leg and where the crotch start and stop. Maybe this isn't a good pattern to use for baby boy shorts. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## babynala

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is the part when you cut two of the sleeves and two of the lining, then sew at bottom and sides.  Once they go in into the shirt you just fold up the sleeve and Viola' the lining is now showing as the cuff.  I love her bowling shirt and just finished the cutest cars shirt for a little guy this week.


Thanks, I wouldn't have thought of that because I always use a plain lining fabric.  I'm glad I asked before I started cutting out my patterns.  Plus I HATE to do finished hems!



VBAndrea said:


> I will have to look at mine, but I just took a band of fabric and folded it so the right side was out (wrong sides facing each other) and serged the edges.  I just sewed that to the raw edge of the solid fabric and then cut the sleeve pattern out on that and assembled as instructed -- clear as mud?
> Might not be the best pic since it's not close up but I can take a better one for you if you'd like:


No this makes sense and thanks for the picture.  Actually, I'm trying to figure out how to do a Cars shirt for my son.  Can I CASE some of your design ideas on this shirt too???  Don't worry, I won't ask you to make it for him too.  

I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.





I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).




Inside:


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:




The Rosetta bag is so pretty.

Adorable Ariel shirt.
Love


----------



## DMGeurts

KarenW said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say:  That is basically the machine I learned to sew on! There are a few minor differences, so probably a slightly different model. And my mom still uses it.  She got it used when she was a teen (late 40's, early 50's) and it still works perfectly!



Welcome!  



NiniMorris said:


> No, I can't use that machine any longer.  The electrical cord is too frayed to use, and they don't make any type of replacement cord that will fit in the two round holes about a quarter inch in diameter that currently accepts the round wooden pegs!
> 
> We thought we could just reuse the same pegs, and replace the cord...but nope.  Not exactly a safe idea.  Because of where the cord fits into the wooden base, it would be very difficult to after market something without destroying the case...which is wooden as well!
> 
> I kinda like using the old treadle for my serger table.  It brings back fond memories. (just not very practical or comfortable!)  We were supposed to get one of my husband's grandmother's machines, but they thought I wanted the whole thing and THREW IT AWAY!!!
> 
> I have my own military ID card....I use it all over the place for any discount I can...especially at Zaxby's!  Love getting 10% off lunch!
> 
> Nini



Such a bummer about the machines.  That was kind of mean that your inlaws threw out the machine you wanted... sounds like something my MIL would do.  



babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:



Super cute applique!  And awesome job on the Rosetta!  I think your ribbon placement is perfect and I like the colors of fabric you chose. 

No sewing for me today... we have APs for the local amusment park - so I promised the girls that I would take them today - all day.  Then tonight we are having a bonfire and roasting weenies with our neighbors.  

I am hoping, while I am in town, I can pick up a few items to restore my new machine with though... that way I can work on it  a bit tomorrow.  I ordered some parts for it last night (new tension spring and such) - so when I pull it apart I can replace any worn out parts that I need to.  I really want to have it restored with in a week so that I can make a project with it - however - it will depend on when DH has time to rewire the light for me.

Have a great day everyone!  

D~


----------



## gallafamily

RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!



This looks like the Walmart I shop at.  They just got a fabric section, and I am super excited.  They said that they were getting a fabric section and I assumed they were getting the pre-cut fabric.  Anyways, congratuations!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I made 22 pillows for GKTW.  The cream flannel was a remnant so I only was able to do two pillows out of it and then I accidentally cut my fabric 14 inches instead of 12 inches for the pocket, but I will send it anyway and if they don't want to use them hopefully they can give those two to a family who would want an extra case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



WOW great job on the pillow cases. All of you have been doing an amazing job.



Rockygirl1 said:


> Well... as I JUST reached my 10 post limit... I can now post!
> 
> I apologize for the horrible pics... I took them with my phone.
> 
> This is my oldest... doesn't she look thrilled? Best line from her when I was sewing the dresses... Is that how dresses are made? You SEW them?



Great job on the dresses. And the fabric is so pretty. Great deal for $2/yd



teresajoy said:


> As Cindee and Andrea answered, there are no steps. The Gives are a gift and are not something you can apply for.
> I know you will have a wonderful and magical trip with or without a Give though!







DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



 Love it. 



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



 



cogero said:


> okay D you have me wanting to take a 6 hour drive to my parents country house in way upstate NY almost to Canada to get the vintage machines sitting there. These are prior to 1950 My Mom promised me one and I think I could even squeeze it into my craft studio.
> 
> That machine is a beauty.



 Do I hear a road trip in the making?



billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



Congrats on your new little niece.



VBAndrea said:


> I will have to look at mine, but I just took a band of fabric and folded it so the right side was out (wrong sides facing each other) and serged the edges.  I just sewed that to the raw edge of the solid fabric and then cut the sleeve pattern out on that and assembled as instructed -- clear as mud?
> Might not be the best pic since it's not close up but I can take a better one for you if you'd like:



I know you posted these shirts before but they are just awesome



cogero said:


> I still have a fabric department at the one Walmart I go to but I hope the second Walmart I like brings it back.
> 
> NYC has no Walmarts so I have to go to Long Island for them and they are generally not that great.



The one in North Conway NH has a nice fabric dept. We will be going up there in a few weeks so I may just have to swing in there.



RMAMom said:


> *Question for those of you that cut down your easy fits to make them a little slimmer.*
> 
> I am making easy fit shorts for my Grandson and I would like to make them a little slimmer. How do I do that? I can't just cut an inch or two off the side because that would make them to small in the waist, wouldn't it? so how do I know how much to cut and where to cut. They are 12 month size so it isn't easy to figure out where the leg and where the crotch start and stop. Maybe this isn't a good pattern to use for baby boy shorts.
> Thanks for the help.



When I made the shorts for the boys I did not slim the pants down, only the length. This is a size 4.

Here is a the only picture I have so far. I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them








babynala said:


> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).



Love the Ariel. Just made one for DD but she wanted her with pink fins and top   And the Rosetta bag is TDF. I really want to make one before our trip with my mickey fabric but time is running out.  How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> *Question for those of you that cut down your easy fits to make them a little slimmer.*
> 
> I am making easy fit shorts for my Grandson and I would like to make them a little slimmer. How do I do that? I can't just cut an inch or two off the side because that would make them to small in the waist, wouldn't it? so how do I know how much to cut and where to cut. They are 12 month size so it isn't easy to figure out where the leg and where the crotch start and stop. Maybe this isn't a good pattern to use for baby boy shorts.
> Thanks for the help.


I have not tried it yet, but I asked Wendy a wee bit ago b/c she just did some.  She used a size smaller and then just did the elastic for the waist in the proper size so they would fit in the waist.  I think others have just tapered the legs down, however I'm not sure how you'd do that so much for shorts as there ends up only being an inch or two to the leg.



babynala said:


> No this makes sense and thanks for the picture.  Actually, I'm trying to figure out how to do a Cars shirt for my son.  Can I CASE some of your design ideas on this shirt too???  Don't worry, I won't ask you to make it for him too.
> 
> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


Case away b/c I semi-cased someone elses from a couple of years ago -- I think I just changed the fabrics up a wee bit, but my lightning bolt was done by hand.  Were I to do these again I'd now be able to do a HeatherSue applique.

Lucky niece -- Ariel is adorable!

And I really like the Rosetta bag and I particularly like how the ruffles start a little lower.  I think it's flawless!



miprender said:


> When I made the shorts for the boys I did not slim the pants down, only the length. This is a size 4.
> 
> Here is a the only picture I have so far. I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them


I have to quote you even though you posted this before -- I just think your ds is absolutely the cutest thing in this pic!  And I forgot about that fabulous fabric as well.  We should just keep reposting old photos to keep our minds fresh.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the photos of one of my sewing machine covers...  Also, the elephant pin cushion that V made me (I won't admit to doing the hard parts for her though - even though I did).  Also, the elephant pin cushion she did for herself - which is adorable too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little elephant from different angles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the adorable elephant that Victoria made for herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Very pretty cover - I love that fabric.  Those elephants are just adorable!  Makes me want to make one of my own.



aboveH20 said:


> A year ago I happily read the restaurant section of the disboards.  I've since had school bread in (at?) Norway, Tonga toast at the Polynesian, tried a butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, and had cheddar cheese soup in Canada.  Such simple pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> _Then_ I started reading this thread.  Now I have a serger, embroidery machine, have participated in Big Gives and pillowcases for GKTW.  What's next, American Girl dolls?  I'm going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all to say, here's the CarlaC stripwork jumper I made for Ginger.  I made a couple BIG mistakes right away -- I totally missed the part about putting hook and loop tape on the bodice because it's on the same page as the ruffle, which I didn't want to do, and I put the straps on the wrong part of the  bodice.  It was _so much fun _to make, I was actually checking out American Girl dolls on eb*y this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want to make another one without the mistakes I made on the first one.



Very pretty.  I need to get in dolly mode myself.  I keep promising to make some & then never get to them.  



billwendy said:


> Love the American Girl doll stuff!!!
> 
> So - I just realized that Zoey is the original Pillow Pet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished those dresses for the girls..... according to the pattern measurements, they should fit - keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, some ITH rainbow hair pretties for their rainbow outfits - still waiting to hear when we are celebrating their birthdays!!! I wonder if they are waiting till we all get back from camp???



 Cute dresses.  Love the hair pretties!



Mickey Fanatic said:


> I have never posted here but I love all the projects that you do. My Mom just made my DD two adorable outfits that I just had to show off. (Well I think that they are adorable) I hope this works. Here is a picture of one I haven't taken a pic of the other yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are matching shorts underneath.



Very sweet dress!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jenshell75 said:


> YAY I did it  I have finally finnished this dress and I am really proud of my efforts. I made this dress for my daughter to wear to a cupcake birthday party this weekend. I have been working for weeks on this as my sewing maching was giving me dramas when I was making this dress and in turn made my life very difficult.
> 
> Anyway after getting lots of lovely help and advice from all the lovely diser friends. I managed to fix my machine and get this dress finnished.
> 
> I have struggled with my gathering stitches can anyone assist. I set my machine to the longest lengths and medium tension, however it was very difficult to gather. How do you gather your hems and skirts
> 
> Now to start on some Disney Theme Outfits we only have 166 days
> Jen



Pretty.  Love the fabric.



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished my kids July 4th outfits....DS4 looked at his shirt and asked me why it wasn't striped like DD dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a backpack for preschool.....but after seeing how it looks full it may be more for play and car trips (for toys)....its so light I don't think it will hold up to daily use....I may make another with a heavier fabric.  The face is hand applique...secured first with heatnbond lite. She is going through a Dora phase...funny since we don't even have cable!



Love the outfits for the 4th.  And Backpack is great!



aboveH20 said:


> First are the wish shirts I made for Madison and her family who are going on the Disney Dream.  Madison wore the shirt to school  on Friday -- that made my day.  By the looks of it, I don't have to worry that she'll outgrow the shirt by the time of their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designs are Heathersue's.  I love all the detail.
> 
> And I made Ginger a party dress.  She seems to go out a lot because she's such a good mixer.  Still not perfect -- I "interpreted" left and right differently this time -- don't know why -- but all the more reason to go on to the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dorine*, I have a question for you.  You mentioned that you belong to an online AG group.  A friend of mine wanted me to ask you if they would think it was strange if a woman had tea at the AG store with a ginger ale bottle.
> 
> PS  She probably wouldn't talk to the bottle or order it food.
> 
> PPS She probably wouldn't dress it and herself in matching outfits.
> 
> PPS  She's not at all odd.  Just a sweet white haired little old lady.



Cute cruise outfits.  That's on my list of trips to take someday. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> I said the other day I was planning on making something. Well I pulled out the Duvet Cover we got from Goodwill and this is what came of it.
> 
> My youngest DD almost 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Momma Nemo is looking at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Dory, Just Keep on Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD8
> She was trying so hard not to squint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooo Whaaaaaaaaaaallllleee!!!!!! Did you Know Dory Spoke Whale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For looking.



Love!  Great way to reuse the duvet cover.



Fruto76 said:


> How exciting! I cannot wait to see pics!!!! Have fun moving!
> 
> I just finished up outfits for a set of Swedish twins that I adore. They turn 2 July 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my DD9 the same skirt for the 4th but have to finish her top.



So sweet! 



Mickey Fanatic said:


> Thanks for all the commentson the Pooh dress I previously posted. I LOVE the Nemo outfits and the outfits for the twins, they are sooo precious.
> 
> Here is the second outfit the my mom made for my DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming my posts to your board.



Another really cute outfit.  She's going to have a great Disney wardrobe.


----------



## belle41379

D- BEAUIFUL find.  What a pretty machine. 



Rockygirl1 said:


> !


 Great job!



babynala said:


> Inside:


. Great job!  I  the bag. 



miprender said:


> . I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them



This is a darling picture!

Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

cogero said:


> I am so excited to finally have something sewing related to share. I have been in a sewing funk for a few weeks. I love how nicely the new machine stitches. I can't believe the difference between the 2 machines.
> 
> I have one set of kids outfits done for our August Trip
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cs outfit (I am going to ask her to try it on this afternoon)



So cute!  DD's would go nuts over that pink zebra print.



VBAndrea said:


> These are hats I made for Bridget's Big Give -- she recently completed chemo and needed soft lined hats.  And I apologize if sizes on these pics are whacko -- photobucket is being uncooperative with resizing -- it's them, not me!
> 
> This is to go with a Minnie dot dress that Diane made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a flower (that can be removed) I added since Diane put some yellow in her dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie hat pattern was a free sun hat one I found on line. Easy to make and highly recommended:http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
> 
> 
> Next up is the Octobre pattern -- I made the largest size which was larger than Bridget's head circumference and it still seemed small.  It is done in Snow White colors b/c she loves SW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Martha Stewart Sun hat which I thought would be way too big, but in the photo of Bridget wearing it, it actually appears OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun hat and Martha Stewart hat are reversible patterns, but I couldn't make them that way for Bridget.  I lined the Minnie one with flannel but did the other two in a soft knit (recommneded by Diane who found that best when she needed hats like this).
> 
> And do you like my models?  DD tried on the Minnie dot hat for about 2 seconds and refused the others.  And I couldn't pay ds enough to try any on.  Next time I will try a soda bottle



Great hats!  That patchwork one is exactly what I need for ds.  How small does it go?



Meshell2002 said:


> I watch fabric.com for discount codes...they have generous cuts and frequent sales!
> 
> I like naturesfabrics.com for cotton interlock prints....sign up for her yahoo group and get a discount code...10% off I believe....I think her sight has the link.
> 
> I love the fishsticks patterns made by a WAHM....they r all for knits....google "fishsticks home sew pattern" for link.
> 
> Here are some PJs I made with her patterns last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously for like a year I sewed only knits.....once you "get" it you will want to upcycle all of DH tshirts. That's when I started hitting thrift stores.....cheap solid knits to trim my raglan tees with.



Love the pj's.  I can never find cute knits that aren't really thin.



miprender said:


> Here's a few more.... I think I only have 1 or 2 more days to finish but I lost count And now I just added Crystal Palace and thinking I might need some Winnie the Pooh shirts
> 
> *Here is our Fantasmic Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chef Mickey's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up of Minnie*



  All of it.



ellenbenny said:


> I made a tinkerbell dress for my SIL to give as a gift and I am still working to finish up some big gives.  Hoping to finish those this weekend or sooner, as we will be away over the 4th of July week and I really want to get them out before we go.
> 
> Here is the tink dress, applique design from Heathersue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love Tink!


----------



## grammalisa

belle41379 said:


> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.


I know the answer! You see your little yellow triangles on the machine and on the finger?  You line those up and push the little lever below the triangle on the machine and it slides in and snaps in place.  Hope that is clearer than mud.


----------



## sheridee32

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy[/QUOT
> They are adorable the pink skirt will be great have fun at camp


----------



## RMAMom

belle41379 said:


> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.




I have the 1034D and mine goes here





[/IMG]

I really have no idea what its for or what it does and I've never used it. I have only had my serger for a little over a year and I guess I don't need it for rolled hems and basic serging because I can do both of those without it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

aboveH20 said:


> Here on the east coast we're getting ready to hit the hay for the night, but I have a couple things to post before I put on my sleeping cap and drink my warm milk.
> 
> I finished 40 pillowcases for GKTW.  Someone on the Big Give board saw photos of other pillowcases I sent in April and she said her daughter got one of them in May.  How cool is that?  I'm mad at Joann for raising the price of flannel $1/yard, but I still have 20 yards to use before I have to buy any more so maybe they'll see the error of their ways and lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's Ginger.
> 
> A couple months ago I made a tote bag so I could join the Tote Bag Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice it would be to make Ginger a 'Day at Disney' matching jumper.  I thought this might be my third and last from this pattern before moving on, but I'm still "interpreting" something wrong.  I thought I mixed up right and left last time, but now I'm not sure if I'm switching hook and loop (tape), right side and wrong side, up and down, silver and gold, b and d.  .  .  Still gotta make one more to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This obviously is a solid piece, not stripwork.)  Does it make her ankles look big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey ~D*  I like your mailing station, what about a photo station?  I can never find a good spot to take photos.  I may have to put an annex on my basement.
> 
> Nighty night.



Love the bag and Ginger's dress is beautiful.



dianemom2 said:


> Nice to have you join us. Now you will have to take some pictures and post them so we can see your Simply Sweets!
> 
> 
> Here are the dresses that I did for the latest Big Give.  I know that the family received them and now I can post the pictures.  I was really happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago I went to the ribbon outlet and bought a ton of ribbon for a super low price.  I used some of the ribbon to do a ruffle on these dresses and some of the other decoration.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Here is a close up of it.



 



DMGeurts said:


> So, as long as we are showing pictures...  I figured I better get some posted...  I thought about posting one of my new sewing machine.... but Ms. Patience Humility. is going to have to wait just a few more minutes, because I have to lug it upstairs and take a picture - then get it uploaded..  I promise, it's coming.
> 
> Until then, you'll have to make due with my BG outfit for Bridgie's Felicity...  I am so glad she got it and that she liked it.
> 
> Peg Leg Annie is modeling for you today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of my second hand applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB w/ new (to me) sewing machine pictures.
> 
> D~



So pretty.



DMGeurts said:


>



Oh, I love it!  I've wanted a machine like that for a long time.  I don't even know if I care if it works or not.  We had one in the storm cellar/canning cellar/storage room in the basement growing up & I've always hated that it got left behind when we moved from that house.  It didn't have such a great cabinet though.  It had the scrolled metal stand.



babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:



Cute Ariel.  Great bag.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, where are these Walmarts that are getting back there fabric sections?  Anywhere in VA?  I would love for them to get it back!  And I can hide it in the grocery bill!

Love those rosetta bags!  I plan on making one for our next trip.  I really need a new bag!  Do you find it an easy pattern?

All those hats, and big give outfits are great!  You have all been so busy!  VBS is done and I am hoping to finally have some time to get lots of sewing done!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone.    I sure like her a lot.
> 
> Sure, I'll take ideas for names...  I do like Stella... any others?
> 
> I was halfway thinking Beauty - because that's what I keep calling her... Black Beauty... but I dunno - kinda dumb?
> 
> D~



You could name her Patience.

Wait, is that two votes for Patience?  Looks like that name's the front-runner.



billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



I've been searching for an answer to the pillow size question.  I have a 12 x 16 travel pillow which did NOT fit.  I kept searching and don't see a standard size which I think would have to be about 9 x 14.  I found online pillowsXpress which looks like it _could_ accommodate the pillow size.  I think it would be easier to modify the pattern to make it fit 12 x 16 which seems to be somewhat standard.  Instead of folding down 15", fold down 16 1/2"  and instead of cutting in 10" segments, cut 11 - 12" sections.

The video is precious.  I hope the adjustment is going well for all 5.



babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).



I love your Ariel.  That will always be one of my favorite Disney movies and the bag turned our perfectly.  Nice job.



miprender said:


> When I made the shorts for the boys I did not slim the pants down, only the length. This is a size 4.
> 
> Here is a the only picture I have so far. I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them



I remember the outfit.  Loved it then and love it now, and your son looks very happy with it.




100AcrePrincess said:


> Very pretty.  I need to get in dolly mode myself.  I keep promising to make some & then never get to them.



Proceed very carefully.  I had not been properly warned about the addictiveness.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Cute cruise outfits.  That's on my list of trips to take someday.



Thanks.  My first cruise wasn't until our 25th anniversary and my husband didn't feel so well the first day, so I don't think any cruises are in the near future.



belle41379 said:


> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.



That's gotta be scary.  I see someone was able to help you out.



grammalisa said:


> I know the answer! You see your little yellow triangles on the machine and on the finger?  You line those up and push the little lever below the triangle on the machine and it slides in and snaps in place.  Hope that is clearer than mud.



Glad you recognized the wayward part.

And how cool that you're taking your grandkids to Disney.  I hope to do that someday.  (Need the grandkids first.)



100AcrePrincess said:


> Love the bag and Ginger's dress is beautiful.



Thanks.



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, where are these Walmarts that are getting back there fabric sections?  Anywhere in VA?  I would love for them to get it back!  And I can hide it in the grocery bill!
> 
> All those hats, and big give outfits are great!  You have all been so busy!  VBS is done and I am hoping to finally have some time to get lots of sewing done!



I like the idea of the fabric being part of the grocery bill.  Good plan.

I haven't been involved with VBS for a couple years.  What energy and what fun.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

weluvdizne said:


> sorry to hear you had a rough week.  Hope it gets better soon.  How is your new house coming along?



Thank you for asking.  The new house hasn't been started yet, because we need to sell our current house first.  I'm trying to not let it bother me that it hasn't sold yet.  We have lookers every so often, so at least people are looking.  I figure when the time is right it's just gonna happen.  

The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.



VBAndrea said:


> I will have to look at mine, but I just took a band of fabric and folded it so the right side was out (wrong sides facing each other) and serged the edges.  I just sewed that to the raw edge of the solid fabric and then cut the sleeve pattern out on that and assembled as instructed -- clear as mud?
> Might not be the best pic since it's not close up but I can take a better one for you if you'd like:



Love your shirts!!  I made something similar with that Lightening fabric, I love seeing what other people do with it!



belle41379 said:


> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.



Hmmm, I'm sorry I won't be much help because I don't have that same machine.  Do you have an owners manual?  I like the previous poster's suggestion of clicking it into that spot on your inside shell.  It must not be too important of a piece if she's doing stuff without it.


----------



## VBAndrea

100AcrePrincess said:


> Great hats!  That patchwork one is exactly what I need for ds.  How small does it go?


The patchwork hat is the Martha Stewart pattern for children's size, but IMO it's big.  I made it for Bridget who is 10 years old and has a 19.5 inch head circumference.  I was worried it would be too big for her but in the photos it looks like it fits her.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, where are these Walmarts that are getting back there fabric sections?  Anywhere in VA?  I would love for them to get it back!  And I can hide it in the grocery bill!


One Virginia Beach store still has fabric and Norfolk does as well, though a pathetic selection at Norfolk.  So only a three hour drive for you!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for asking.  The new house hasn't been started yet, because we need to sell our current house first.  I'm trying to not let it bother me that it hasn't sold yet.  We have lookers every so often, so at least people are looking.  I figure when the time is right it's just gonna happen.
> 
> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shirts!!  I made something similar with that Lightening fabric, I love seeing what other people do with it!


I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I hope it was caught early enough that a lumpectomy will take care of things.  Often they will add radiation or chemo to the treatment for fear of spreading, but hopefully all will be well.

Maybe I got the shirt idea from you in the first place -- it was on a thread at least two years ago that I first saw them.  I know I did mine a little different, but overall cased.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> I hope you're not referring to me.



HIPAA rules.  Can't say.



DMGeurts said:


> I think you should take a couple of photos of those there feet, cause if they'd fit my new machine...    And if I can figure out what they are...    I might be interested in purchasing them...  However - if that's just a ploy to get my address to send the bill for the AG doll...  Well, that wouldn't be very nice.
> D~



Here are the feet.






Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.

Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.  

Try this one.






Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.


----------



## VBAndrea

A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.

First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family 





And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!


----------



## miprender

I can NEVER EVER take my eyes off my machine again. I turned around for a split second and my machine ate my shirt. Then I think I scratched my needle plate when the needle broke. Took it to the closest sewing center. Luckily the repair man was there and sanded down my little burr. But then was still having problems. Luckily right now it seems to be working. (keeping fingers crossed)





VBAndrea said:


> I have to quote you even though you posted this before -- I just think your ds is absolutely the cutest thing in this pic!  And I forgot about that fabulous fabric as well.  We should just keep reposting old photos to keep our minds fresh.



 Thanks. He is quite the character 




100AcrePrincess said:


> All of it.
> Love Tink!



 Thanks



belle41379 said:


> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.





grammalisa said:


> I know the answer! You see your little yellow triangles on the machine and on the finger?  You line those up and push the little lever below the triangle on the machine and it slides in and snaps in place.  Hope that is clearer than mud.



 What she said. But I am not sure what it does either, but I did need to take it out for the rolled hems



aboveH20 said:


> I remember the outfit.  Loved it then and love it now, and your son looks very happy with it.



 Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!



Looks like a fun day of fishing. And the bags look great.


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> HIPAA rules.  Can't say.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.



I had explain to my 17 yr old son why I was laughing out loud!

Lynn


----------



## weluvdizne

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for asking.  The new house hasn't been started yet, because we need to sell our current house first.  I'm trying to not let it bother me that it hasn't sold yet.  We have lookers every so often, so at least people are looking.  I figure when the time is right it's just gonna happen.
> 
> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.
> 
> 
> .



Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma.  There is no love like that of a grandma.  My mom's aunt had breast cancer over 30 years ago and is still with us at the age of 87.  I hope that your Grandma's was caught early and is easily treatable.  As long as she has your love, she will have strength to fight.  You are in my prayers.  If there is anything you need, let me know.  I'm far from you, but can offer support if you need.  I lost my Grandma in 2005 and feel that I didn't have enough time with her, so I totally understand your fear of losing her.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

aboveH20 said:


> Proceed very carefully.  I had not been properly warned about the addictiveness.



I used to make clothes for the girls' baby doll & I made Barbie clothes for myself for years so I know exactly what I'd be getting into.  It's a little easier for me though since I have so little time to sew these days.  There are so many things I want to make the kids & myself that dolly gets pushed to the bottom of the list.



VBAndrea said:


> The patchwork hat is the Martha Stewart pattern for children's size, but IMO it's big.  I made it for Bridget who is 10 years old and has a 19.5 inch head circumference.  I was worried it would be too big for her but in the photos it looks like it fits her.



Hmmm....that means it's way to big for ds.  He's only 8 months old & pretty small for that.  Shame, I really like the patchwork.



VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!



Looks like it was a nice day on the water.  It's too hot here today for me to even want to think about being outside.
I like the bag too.


----------



## weluvdizne

aboveH20 said:


> HIPAA rules.  Can't say.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.



Can I just say that you crack me up!  You have had me in stitches lately.  You are just a riot!  Hope Ginger wasn't getting into mischief streaking in the basement!



VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!



The shirt is cute, I need to do some fishing shirts for my kids.  They love to fish and are actually doing the fishing excursion at WDW with my dad in Sept.  I hear it's really neat and am really excited for them.  Not yet sure if I will be joining them that day or if I'm staying at the resort with the little guy.  
I have to say, your family is very talented to walk on water.  
Love your DD's music bag.  Very cute.  



miprender said:


> I can NEVER EVER take my eyes off my machine again. I turned around for a split second and my machine ate my shirt. Then I think I scratched my needle plate when the needle broke. Took it to the closest sewing center. Luckily the repair man was there and sanded down my little burr. But then was still having problems. Luckily right now it seems to be working. (keeping fingers crossed)



Hope you and your machine are getting along better.


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> I have the 1034D and mine goes here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I really have no idea what its for or what it does and I've never used it. I have only had my serger for a little over a year and I guess I don't need it for rolled hems and basic serging because I can do both of those without it.



I sent the machine to Belle, and I never paid attention if that part was on the door or in the machine. I've never done anything but cover the seams with it. It certainly looks like that is where it belongs, unless you want to do some sort of other specialty stitches. 

BELLE, How you making out?


----------



## scbelleatheart

NiniMorris said:


> I have now read this on 3 different sites...so maybe it is true!  WalMart is supposedly getting their fabric departments BACK!
> 
> It will not be as big as before, but it will be something...maybe even a little bit more variety.  The only thing good I have found about the 2 yard cuts is when they go on sale for a dollar!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping!  (or...a 24 hour Joann's might help me..)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 They removed our Super Walmart fabric out about 2 months ago and today it is back! Not a bad selection but we still have a Walmart that has a full blown fabric section nearby. Go to love little towns. Walmart was the only place to buy fabric in 45 miles so they never got rid of that department in the little town. 
The bigger one has only Quick Sew patterns. The little town one has full range of patterns and a clerk full time just to cut fabric.


----------



## belle41379

RMAMom said:


> I have the 1034D and mine goes here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I really have no idea what its for or what it does and I've never used it. I have only had my serger for a little over a year and I guess I don't need it for rolled hems and basic serging because I can do both of those without it.



Okay, I got it to go there!  I'm hoping to try tonight after our company leaves and see if it works.  I'm sure it will if yours does!  It's my first time using a serger, so I don't want to mess it up.  I read the Manuel front to back before I even turned it on. . Now I just need to watch the DVDs.



grammalisa said:


> I know the answer! You see your little yellow triangles on the machine and on the finger?  You line those up and push the little lever below the triangle on the machine and it slides in and snaps in place.  Hope that is clearer than mud.



Well, I see the yellow triangles, and the lever, but I can't figure out how to get it in.  Can you give me a bit of detail on how it goes in?


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- yes, I truly think I've finally lost it.


Very beautiful! I like Patience  too!



RMAMom said:


> Just back from Wal-Mart and look what I found !! I told the woman setting it up that it made me so happy to see it back, she looked at me like I lost my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> D ~ That machine is over the top!!! It's in such great shape, you are one lucky girl!!!



WOO HOO!!!! 
Thankully our Super Walmart was built  with a fabric department, but I am always in fear that they will remove it! I really hope Walmart has finally figured out that if they get us in to buy fabric, we will probably buy our other stuff their too!


CurlyJo224 said:


> Hi, I'm not a regular poster on this section of the boards, but I wanted to say keep watching the Wal-Marts. They're supposed to be starting to bring back more of the fabric departments, mainly starting in the fall. Finally fixing a big mistake.



VERY big mistake!!!! I'm glad they are fixing  it!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for asking.  The new house hasn't been started yet, because we need to sell our current house first.  I'm trying to not let it bother me that it hasn't sold yet.  We have lookers every so often, so at least people are looking.  I figure when the time is right it's just gonna happen.
> 
> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.



I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma!   It sounds  like they caught it early, and that's a very good thing! 

Make  sure  she  keeps going  in for frequent check ups after this initial treatment. And, if she starts having  any odd pains (back, head, etc...) make  the doctors  take  it  seriously.  My SIL, Barbara had what they called pre-cancer  (which I honestly think is the DUMBEST term in the ENTIRE world) and a mastectomy with no  follow  up  radiation or  chemo (which I've heard  is fairly standard for this type of cancer) three(?) years ago. Last  year, she was having  horrible  back pain. After repeated visits to the doctor, they finally did some decent  testing and  we  out the cancer was back and is  now  Stage 4. I don't tell you this to scare you, but I just wish someone had told us what to  look for. 

Hang in there. You will be such a blessing  to her right now. 



aboveH20 said:


> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.



Ok, that is TOOO funny!!!!

The second  foot  looks  like  a rolled hem foot to me  and the third  (is it upside down?) looks like  a gathering foot. I have some of the other feet for a machine my cousin  is lending me, but I am not sure what they are.


----------



## belle41379

sheridee32 said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends!!
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy[/QUOT
> They are adorable the pink skirt will be great have fun at camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that totally had my eyes brimming with tears! Love the song.  I was a goner once the slow motion of Will running to them started.  Congrats to the whole family! Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> One Virginia Beach store still has fabric and Norfolk does as well, though a pathetic selection at Norfolk.  So only a three hour drive for you!
> 
> d.



Which one in VA beach????  I am heading that way Wed to go to Moore Expressions, a homeschool store.  Any other great fabric stores out there while I am on that side of the bridge?  Might as well get as much done as I can while over there!



aboveH20 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.



You are cracking me up this week!  I could always use a good laugh!  Ginger should never be left alone!


----------



## babynala

Thanks for all the nice comments on the Rosetta bag.  I have a feeling once I give it to my sister my other family members will be putting in their requests.  


miprender said:


> When I made the shorts for the boys I did not slim the pants down, only the length. This is a size 4.
> 
> Here is a the only picture I have so far. I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Ariel. Just made one for DD but she wanted her with pink fins and top   And the Rosetta bag is TDF. I really want to make one before our trip with my mickey fabric but time is running out.  How long did it take you to complete?


Still love that outfit for your DS.  I think the Rosetta took me about 4 hours to put together, including the ribbon detail.  I had already cut out the pieces a few weeks when my sister was visiting.  I have no idea how long that took because I was chatting with her while I was doing it.  Maybe an hour or so since you have to do interfacing and such.   



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, where are these Walmarts that are getting back there fabric sections?  Anywhere in VA?  I would love for them to get it back!  And I can hide it in the grocery bill!
> 
> Love those rosetta bags!  I plan on making one for our next trip.  I really need a new bag!  Do you find it an easy pattern?
> 
> All those hats, and big give outfits are great!  You have all been so busy!  VBS is done and I am hoping to finally have some time to get lots of sewing done!


I'm guessing it will take a while for Walmart to put back their fabric sections.  They probably need to find all of the fixtures to store the fabric on.  The Rosetta pattern was fairly simple and had very easy to follow directions.  It helped to be able to do the rolled hems.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.


Sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  I hope the procedure in successful and that your Grandma has a speedy recovery.  



VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!


Your children are quite amazing with their ability to walk on water!  I really like that fish shirt and the piano bag is really cute.  



miprender said:


> I can NEVER EVER take my eyes off my machine again. I turned around for a split second and my machine ate my shirt. Then I think I scratched my needle plate when the needle broke. Took it to the closest sewing center. Luckily the repair man was there and sanded down my little burr. But then was still having problems. Luckily right now it seems to be working. (keeping fingers crossed)


That stinks.  Hope your machine is all fixed up and isn't hungry anymore.  



aboveH20 said:


> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.


 I'm not sure I can identify all the feet in either of those pictures.  I hope Ginger is not getting into your fabric stash or using your fabric scissors on paper.


----------



## SarahJN

Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.

Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.  




jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr

The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.  

Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.




jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr

And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.




jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr




jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> HIPAA rules.  Can't say.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.



You are determined to have my husband send me off to the looney bin!  I am going to have to stop reading on here when he is home!  Tonight he brought me the paperwork for the county...it has all the assisted living sites in the county listed.  He asked me to pick one!  LOL!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

100AcrePrincess said:


> Hmmm....that means it's way to big for ds.  He's only 8 months old & pretty small for that.  Shame, I really like the patchwork.


The pattern wasn't particularly for patchwork -- I just made it patchwork.  Google Bucket Hat tuorial and there is a bucket hat pattern I saw for toddlers(?) and you could just make it patchwork.  Carla also makes a bucket hat pattern -- I just wanted free b/c mine were for a BG and dd won't wear hats very often.




weluvdizne said:


> The shirt is cute, I need to do some fishing shirts for my kids.  They love to fish and are actually doing the fishing excursion at WDW with my dad in Sept.  I hear it's really neat and am really excited for them.  Not yet sure if I will be joining them that day or if I'm staying at the resort with the little guy.
> I have to say, your family is very talented to walk on water.
> Love your DD's music bag.  Very cute.


I've never heard of a WDW fishing excursion -- I will have to look into that.  I've made a couple of fishing shirts for ds and just did one for dh too.  There's a fair selection of fishing things out there -- most mature ones are not applique though and my kids are borderline in age so I'm trying to get things that don't appear too babyish.  Embroidery Library has a huge selection, but most are fill.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Which one in VA beach????  I am heading that way Wed to go to Moore Expressions, a homeschool store.  Any other great fabric stores out there while I am on that side of the bridge?  Might as well get as much done as I can while over there!


It's the Walmart by Lynnhaven Mall.  GPS the intersection of Phoenix and Sabre.  They just cut the fabric dept down b/c they are in the process of making it a SuperWalmart, but the Disney selection is still decent and they have some nice basics as well.  I'm very happy with it.

Our Joann's on Laskin and First Colonial is the best Joann's.  Their Disney selection is not too good, but they have a very nice Keepsake Calico collection and have nice novelty prints.  I used to hate the store b/c it was so sloppy, but they are doing a much better job of keeping it organized now.  Customer service leaves something to be desired though.

Hancock's is on Virginia Beach Boulevard but I can't think of the street name it intersects with -- it's where the main library is.  If you want to go there I can look it up.  They have a small Disney selection as well and overall I am not as impressed with their fabric selection -- I have much better luck always at Walmart and Joann's.  There is a Hancock's in Chesapeake on Batterfield and Cedar Road that has a better Disney selection. I think the one on VB Blvd has one Handy Manny and the one in Chesapeake carries two of the prints (though that varies depending on the day!).  I just mention HM since I know Joann's doesn't have it.  Seriously, Walmart will give you the best Disney selection.  And if you want Tinkerbelle panels it's on clearance for $3/yd.  I bought some but have yet to use it.

There is also a Fabric Hut in Norfolk on East Little Creek Road.  They seem to cater more to quilting (as do their prices) but have some unique things.  I've only been there once -- at least 6 months ago, but they had a really cute Alice in Wonderland print, otherwise nothing I can recall that was Disney.

HTH.



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I very well remember you and your adorable trio of girls.  I love the dress -- I am assuming you took a cami top and added the skirt to it?????  Was it easy to do?   I really like the look and have a couple of those camisoles for dd.  Now I need to go see what coordinating fabrics I have!


----------



## belle41379

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great idea on the dress.  It turned out great!


Well, our company left late, so no sewing for me until Monday.   hoping to finally work on the roll up pants for DS.  I'll just be making them up as I go, so we'll see! lol


----------



## teresajoy

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Of course we remember you!!! Silly girl! 

I LOVE this dress! What an adorable idea! Your  daughter is too cute for words! I just adore her hair!


----------



## Help  Please!

billwendy,

just had to post that i watched your youtube video and i was in tears the whole time!  i think the almost-sobbing was due to the fact that i'm 36 weeks pregnant  but i just wanted to say thanks for sharing such a beautiful video!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


----------



## weluvdizne

Andrea, the fishing excursion is catch and release and they do it leaving from several resorts and in various bodies of water.  My dad, dh, ds, dd, and I'm not yet sure if or who else are leaving from the Contemporary Marina.  There are 3 times daily I think 7 am, 10 am and 2 pm.  Lasts 2 hours and costs $250.  They provide all equipment and bait, also beverages on the boat.  The stories I hear are that the guides are excellent and they know just where to take you to catch fish.  They catch some pretty big bass and I've heard up to 15 in a 2 hour trip.  Everything I have heard about these trips is positive.  I'll let you know what my family thinks about it.  My dad who has taken several private fishing tours all around  the country thought the price was great.  Oh, it also includes a year membership in some Bass club, too.  There is a 20% off coupon in one of the guidebooks, too.  




I have been doing some serious ironing of fabric.  I also made my first pair of easy fit shorts.  I love the pattern.  Goes together so easily and quickly.  Today, I cut out 6 pairs to make for my oldest ds for the trip.  I have loved every Carla pattern I have tried.  Yet, I am always nervous to try a new one.  I should have learned by now that the pattern will be wonderful and easy to follow.  I guess I just need to gain some sewing self confidence.  I will post pix of ds's shorts tomorrow as I will be uploading pix then.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## weluvdizne

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



great outfits!  Looks like they all had a blast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CurlyJo224

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, where are these Walmarts that are getting back there fabric sections?  Anywhere in VA?  I would love for them to get it back!  And I can hide it in the grocery bill!
> 
> Love those rosetta bags!  I plan on making one for our next trip.  I really need a new bag!  Do you find it an easy pattern?
> 
> All those hats, and big give outfits are great!  You have all been so busy!  VBS is done and I am hoping to finally have some time to get lots of sewing done!



Eventually, most of them will. A lot of customers are being told to call the number for Wal-Mart's home office (1-800-wal-mart) and ask about it. Apparently, customers calling had some effect in some areas. I know that's how our local store kept their fabric department.


----------



## cogero

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



I totally love all your cruise outfits I am going to show my daughter them later when she gets up. We are going on a cruise as part of our trip in August.



weluvdizne said:


> I have been doing some serious ironing of fabric.  I also made my first pair of easy fit shorts.  I love the pattern.  Goes together so easily and quickly.  Today, I cut out 6 pairs to make for my oldest ds for the trip.  I have loved every Carla pattern I have tried.  Yet, I am always nervous to try a new one.  I should have learned by now that the pattern will be wonderful and easy to follow.  I guess I just need to gain some sewing self confidence.  I will post pix of ds's shorts tomorrow as I will be uploading pix then.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Oh gosh this could be me with patterns. I am always petrified to try new ones and then once I do wonder why I was so worried.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love it!  I have that material and still haven't figured our what I am doing with it...I have 6 months!  Yours came out great!



VBAndrea said:


> It's the Walmart by Lynnhaven Mall.  GPS the intersection of Phoenix and Sabre.  They just cut the fabric dept down b/c they are in the process of making it a SuperWalmart, but the Disney selection is still decent and they have some nice basics as well.  I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Our Joann's on Laskin and First Colonial is the best Joann's.  Their Disney selection is not too good, but they have a very nice Keepsake Calico collection and have nice novelty prints.  I used to hate the store b/c it was so sloppy, but they are doing a much better job of keeping it organized now.  Customer service leaves something to be desired though.
> 
> Hancock's is on Virginia Beach Boulevard but I can't think of the street name it intersects with -- it's where the main library is.  If you want to go there I can look it up.  They have a small Disney selection as well and overall I am not as impressed with their fabric selection -- I have much better luck always at Walmart and Joann's.  There is a Hancock's in Chesapeake on Batterfield and Cedar Road that has a better Disney selection. I think the one on VB Blvd has one Handy Manny and the one in Chesapeake carries two of the prints (though that varies depending on the day!).  I just mention HM since I know Joann's doesn't have it.  Seriously, Walmart will give you the best Disney selection.  And if you want Tinkerbelle panels it's on clearance for $3/yd.  I bought some but have yet to use it.
> 
> There is also a Fabric Hut in Norfolk on East Little Creek Road.  They seem to cater more to quilting (as do their prices) but have some unique things.  I've only been there once -- at least 6 months ago, but they had a really cute Alice in Wonderland print, otherwise nothing I can recall that was Disney.
> 
> HTH.
> e!



Thanks!  I will google the locations....since dh is not coming on this quick trip I can dare to look at some stores.  We don't have Hancocks up here in Charlottesville, and I know they usually carry a few fabrics I never see.  I once bought Wall-E fabric there and LE years ago!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



I love the matching outfits!  They came out awesome!


----------



## SallyfromDE

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love your dress. Why can't I ever think of anything like that! 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



I love all the cruise outfits. Makes me want to take a cruise!! Looks like fun, and so does the sewing.


----------



## DMGeurts

sheridee32 said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love it!  I've wanted a machine like that for a long time.  I don't even know if I care if it works or not.  We had one in the storm cellar/canning cellar/storage room in the basement growing up & I've always hated that it got left behind when we moved from that house.  It didn't have such a great cabinet though.  It had the scrolled metal stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you - Keep your eyes on Craigslist and garage sales...  they are usually much cheaper than the cheapest plastic machines available now, the straight stitch they make is better than any straight stitch on any machine of any price (the reason I go this machine - I hated my wobbly straight stitches) - and they will live forever with the proper maintenance - which is meant to be done by the owner...  very clear instructions in the manual.  I urge everyone to try it - it's like sewing on a bit of nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could name her Patience.
> 
> Wait, is that two votes for Patience?  Looks like that name's the front-runner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I _could_ name her Patience...
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIPAA rules.  Can't say.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!  My DH is going to have me committed too...  Maybe we can start our own assylum?  Bring Your Own Machine....
> 
> OK - about your feet... believe it or not - I know what each one of them is and what they do!  I only one I am not sure of is the 2nd from the right...  here is a link to my manual... about 2/3 of the way down - it tells you everything you ever wanted to know about these feet.  I highly recomend that anyone that has any interest in using these feet, read the manual - it might not be for your machine - but it will help you understand your feet.
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/15-91.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love these, they turned out great.  What bag pattern is that?  I just love how simple the lines are.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can NEVER EVER take my eyes off my machine again. I turned around for a split second and my machine ate my shirt. Then I think I scratched my needle plate when the needle broke. Took it to the closest sewing center. Luckily the repair man was there and sanded down my little burr. But then was still having problems. Luckily right now it seems to be working. (keeping fingers crossed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry about your machine...  I hope it continues to work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> belle41379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> D- BEAUIFUL find.  What a pretty machine.
> Help!. Can anyone tell me where this piece belongs on the inside of the Brother serger? I took a pic with my phone of the inside too.  It was loose and now I have no idea where/how to put it back.  I'm dying to start using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually your "Stitch Finger" and it belongs exactly where someone else told you it belongs (I can't remember who).
> 
> A stitch finger is what the needles wrap the thread around to form the stitches on regular overlock seams.  If you run your serger very slowly, with out the fabric, then slowly slide the fabric into your serger - you will see the serger needles wrapping the stitches around the stitch finger, then as you slide the fabric through the feed dogs, it attaches them through the fabric.  Hard to explain in words, but if you do this slowly - you will see what I am talking about.
> 
> You take the stitch finger out to do rolled hems (that is why there is such a nice location to attach it to on the cover)... when you do rolled hems - the needles wrap the threads around the edge of the fabric instead of the stitch finger, and this wrapping is what makes the fabric "roll" and creates the rolled hem.  Make sense?
> 
> So the stitch finger goes right back into your machine.  If you have your maual, read the portion where it shows you how to change to a rolled hem and back again - there are very detailed instructions about how to add the stitch finger back to your machine... I believe you have to unthread it, but I can be sure off the top of my head.  I do know these instructions are towards the back of your maual though.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahJN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I remember you... How could I forget those adorable girls of yours?  I love the dress, and I hope we'll get to see more of the items you create for them.
> 
> 
> 
> iluvwdw4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of these, but I especially love the first cruise outfits - they just look so festive!  Great job on everything!
> 
> Well, yesterday, we had a great day at the amusment park!  It dripped most of the day, so we were all damp.    I was able to buy all the supplies to start refurbishing my "new" machine.  So, I think I will start on that today.  I really want to have her in perfect running order by the end of the week.  She runs perfectly now, but it's kind of like doing an oil change on your car - all of her old oil needs to be cleaned out - and then she needs new oil added.  I also want to clean the chrome pieces on her and polish up the black.  It's pretty labor intensive with a lot of different cleaners - I am excited to get started though.
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## huffjoann

I don't usually post here cause this moves so much and my sewing isn't as nice as some I see here,, however I love the cruise dresses, Can you tell where you got the appliques from? we are cruising next yr on Dream and I want some cute boat or anchor type apps I can do for my DD.





iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


----------



## RMAMom

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This is a brilliant idea, thanks for sharing it and do you mind if I CASE it. My DGD is about your girls age and this would be a great play dress for her.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


I really like the way everyone coordinates and you have a great talent for putting fabrics together, that is something I just cant get the hang of. Your DD is precious!


----------



## babynala

SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Cute little triplets dressed in matching cupcake birthday skirts are very hard to forget!  Your Rapunzel dress is so cute.  It looks very comfy and I love the detail you did at the hem.  I assume you have to finish all 3 before you can show your girls anything you make.  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


Wow, everything looks really nice.  Your boys seem to be enjoying the pirate outfits the most but I can't decide on a favorite.  I really love that picture of your DD sitting in the chair.  Did you have fun on your cruise?  I'm thinking about doing a cruise next year but I can't decide on a summer trip (probably July) or over spring break.  I can tell you that the prices are preventing me from booking but I know it will only get more expensive!



weluvdizne said:


> I have been doing some serious ironing of fabric.  I also made my first pair of easy fit shorts.  I love the pattern.  Goes together so easily and quickly.  Today, I cut out 6 pairs to make for my oldest ds for the trip.  I have loved every Carla pattern I have tried.  Yet, I am always nervous to try a new one.  I should have learned by now that the pattern will be wonderful and easy to follow.  I guess I just need to gain some sewing self confidence.  I will post pix of ds's shorts tomorrow as I will be uploading pix then.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


I think the cutting is the longest part so you should have those shorts done in no time.  That is smart way to go so you can do all the steps at one time.  I'm not that organized to plan out 6 outfits.  



DMGeurts said:


> believe it or not - I know what each one of them is and what they do!  I only one I am not sure of is the 2nd from the right...  here is a link to my manual... about 2/3 of the way down - it tells you everything you ever wanted to know about these feet.  I highly recomend that anyone that has any interest in using these feet, read the manual - it might not be for your machine - but it will help you understand your feet.
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/15-91.pdf
> 
> Well, yesterday, we had a great day at the amusment park!  It dripped most of the day, so we were all damp.    I was able to buy all the supplies to start refurbishing my "new" machine.  So, I think I will start on that today.  I really want to have her in perfect running order by the end of the week.  She runs perfectly now, but it's kind of like doing an oil change on your car - all of her old oil needs to be cleaned out - and then she needs new oil added.  I also want to clean the chrome pieces on her and polish up the black.  It's pretty labor intensive with a lot of different cleaners - I am excited to get started though.
> 
> D~


That manual is very detailed.  The pictures are so clear and easy to understand.  I wonder how long it took them to put that together?  I guess they had to have a great manual since you were on your own once you got it home - you couldn't hop on the DISboards and ask for help.  I love how the manual says: "READ THIS BOOK CAREFULLY TO GET THE UTMOST SERVICE FROM YOUR SEWING MACHINE" and then the section that says "TO COMMENCE SEWING"  It sounds so official.  Glad you were able to get all the parts you need and I'm sure you will have her looking and running like new in no time.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

SarahJN said:


>



Love this dress.  



VBAndrea said:


> The pattern wasn't particularly for patchwork -- I just made it patchwork.  Google Bucket Hat tuorial and there is a bucket hat pattern I saw for toddlers(?) and you could just make it patchwork.  Carla also makes a bucket hat pattern -- I just wanted free b/c mine were for a BG and dd won't wear hats very often.



Thanks.  I'll see what I can find. 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



Great outfits!  I really like the stripwork & all those appliques.



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you - Keep your eyes on Craigslist and garage sales...  they are usually much cheaper than the cheapest plastic machines available now, the straight stitch they make is better than any straight stitch on any machine of any price (the reason I go this machine - I hated my wobbly straight stitches) - and they will live forever with the proper maintenance - which is meant to be done by the owner...  very clear instructions in the manual.  I urge everyone to try it - it's like sewing on a bit of nostalgia.



Some day....when I don't have a house full of huge kiddie toys.  And I think Patience is a great name.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone!! I did not make the outfits. I found the one designer on Etsy and the other designer has been making customs for me for a very long time. Please send me a PM if you would like any info.


----------



## jcmcracken

Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)


----------



## DMGeurts

100AcrePrincess said:


> Love this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I'll see what I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfits!  I really like the stripwork & all those appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> Some day....when I don't have a house full of huge kiddie toys.  And I think Patience is a great name.





jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)



I shouldn't LOL - but I think it happened to all of us at one point or another.  Whenever I cut out the pants - I just stick a safety pin on the side with the waistband, so I always know which side is up.  It makes it easier at a glance.  I am sure others will have other ideas for you.  

Glad you're still hangin' in there.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)



Everyone has sewn a pair of shorts/pants upside down!  I use a piece of chalk and mark the tops of the shorts as soon as I cut them now!


----------



## teresajoy

jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)



Whenever someone has a problem with pants, that is generally the problem! I'm glad we could help you!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I hope it was caught early enough that a lumpectomy will take care of things.  Often they will add radiation or chemo to the treatment for fear of spreading, but hopefully all will be well.
> 
> Maybe I got the shirt idea from you in the first place -- it was on a thread at least two years ago that I first saw them.  I know I did mine a little different, but overall cased.



Thank you for the positive thoughts on my Grandmother, I love her beyond words.

And no, I'm pretty sure I CASE'd you!!   I'm pretty sure my original ideas are pretty few and far between!



weluvdizne said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma.  There is no love like that of a grandma.  My mom's aunt had breast cancer over 30 years ago and is still with us at the age of 87.  I hope that your Grandma's was caught early and is easily treatable.  As long as she has your love, she will have strength to fight.  You are in my prayers.  If there is anything you need, let me know.  I'm far from you, but can offer support if you need.  I lost my Grandma in 2005 and feel that I didn't have enough time with her, so I totally understand your fear of losing her.



Thank you for you beyond kind words.  This is been a really curdy week, but friends have seemed to come out of the woodwork to lift my spirits.



teresajoy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma!   It sounds  like they caught it early, and that's a very good thing!
> 
> Make  sure  she  keeps going  in for frequent check ups after this initial treatment. And, if she starts having  any odd pains (back, head, etc...) make  the doctors  take  it  seriously.  My SIL, Barbara had what they called pre-cancer  (which I honestly think is the DUMBEST term in the ENTIRE world) and a mastectomy with no  follow  up  radiation or  chemo (which I've heard  is fairly standard for this type of cancer) three(?) years ago. Last  year, she was having  horrible  back pain. After repeated visits to the doctor, they finally did some decent  testing and  we  out the cancer was back and is  now  Stage 4. I don't tell you this to scare you, but I just wish someone had told us what to  look for.
> 
> Hang in there. You will be such a blessing  to her right now.



Thank you Teresa.  I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL.  Cancer is so horrible.  Thank you for sharing your experience, I'll be sure Grandma keeps up with her doctors.  She goes in the the biopsy tomorrow.  I'm nervous for her and hope it isn't too painful.  



babynala said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  I hope the procedure in successful and that your Grandma has a speedy recovery.



Thank you for the positive thoughts 



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> Here's a close up of the top.  If we were going to Disney, I would have jazzed it up a bit more but this dress was a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So beautiful!!  I love seeing your creations, and your little ones are adorable!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



Lovely cruise outfits!!  I hope you had lots of fun.  My boys are really wanting to do a Disney cruise and ride that water slide!!  All of your customs are fantastic, but that stripwork dress is really amazing!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you 

My son (sorry, posted this once before)











And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric 











Don't ya just love heart buttons?











I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



OMG!!!  I totally LOVE this shirt!  It's so cute!  

I hope your little guy's eye gets better... what do they do for that sort of injury?

Next week will be better for you.  

D~


----------



## mommalissa

I have a tu-tu question for ya'll.  I am planning on making my daughter a princess outfit with a tu-tu skirt.  What kind of tulle do you use when making the tu-tu's?  The lady at the fabric store told me I needed to use the netting but I figure there has to be some other kind of tulle that will look pretty and hold up well.

Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you Teresa.  I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL.  Cancer is so horrible.  Thank you for sharing your experience, I'll be sure Grandma keeps up with her doctors.  She goes in the the biopsy tomorrow.  I'm nervous for her and hope it isn't too painful.


I will keep you and your Grandma in my thoughts and prayers!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!


You son is so cute!!!! I'm so sorry you ended up in the ER!! I hope he is ok. 

Yes! I DO love the heart buttons!!! Your daughters shirt is SOOOO cute!!!! I love it! 



mommalissa said:


> I have a tu-tu question for ya'll.  I am planning on making my daughter a princess outfit with a tu-tu skirt.  What kind of tulle do you use when making the tu-tu's?  The lady at the fabric store told me I needed to use the netting but I figure there has to be some other kind of tulle that will look pretty and hold up well.
> 
> Thanks!



Use the pretty stuff! Is she trying to talk you into the netting with the big holes? I wouldn't use that.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the music bag I made for dd to carry her piano books to and from lessons in -- the red fabric got wrinkled and didn't line up right, but oh well!



Great photo of your family's supernatural powers, and I like the t-shirt, too.

The bag turned out great.  I'm getting closer to buying the Aivilo (sp?) pattern.



miprender said:


> I can NEVER EVER take my eyes off my machine again. I turned around for a split second and my machine ate my shirt. Then I think I scratched my needle plate when the needle broke. Took it to the closest sewing center. Luckily the repair man was there and sanded down my little burr. But then was still having problems. Luckily right now it seems to be working. (keeping fingers crossed)



Yeah, what's with the little burrs.  I'm not quite sure how they can cause so much trouble.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I used to make clothes for the girls' baby doll & I made Barbie clothes for myself for years so I know exactly what I'd be getting into.  It's a little easier for me though since I have so little time to sew these days.  There are so many things I want to make the kids & myself that dolly gets pushed to the bottom of the list.



Barbie clothes?  I can't imagine.



weluvdizne said:


> Can I just say that you crack me up!  You have had me in stitches lately.  You are just a riot!  Hope Ginger wasn't getting into mischief streaking in the basement!



Let's just say that sometimes it's hard to contain her.



teresajoy said:


> Very beautiful! I like Patience  too!
> 
> The second  foot  looks  like  a rolled hem foot to me  and the third  (is it upside down?) looks like  a gathering foot. I have some of the other feet for a machine my cousin  is lending me, but I am not sure what they are.



Patience?  That's a great name.

Yes, the third is upside down.  It kept tipping over the other way.  I'm curious to see the gathering foot being used.



mommyof2princesses said:


> You are cracking me up this week!  I could always use a good laugh!  Ginger should never be left alone!



True dat!



babynala said:


> I'm not sure I can identify all the feet in either of those pictures.  I hope Ginger is not getting into your fabric stash or using your fabric scissors on paper.



Fabric stash maybe, but since she doesn't have opposable thumbs I'm not worried about the scissors -- it's my husband I have to keep my eye on for that.



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25d by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute.  I LOVE seeing all the kids modeling on this board.  Thanks for sharing.



NiniMorris said:


> You are determined to have my husband send me off to the looney bin!  I am going to have to stop reading on here when he is home!  Tonight he brought me the paperwork for the county...it has all the assisted living sites in the county listed.  He asked me to pick one!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



That's true love.  Letting _you_ choose the facility.  You got yourself a good husband.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



The outfits are wonderful.  I'm sure they added to the fun of your cruise.



DMGeurts said:


> I _could_ name her Patience...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  My DH is going to have me committed too...  Maybe we can start our own assylum?  Bring Your Own Machine....
> 
> OK - about your feet... believe it or not - I know what each one of them is and what they do!  I only one I am not sure of is the 2nd from the right...  here is a link to my manual... about 2/3 of the way down - it tells you everything you ever wanted to know about these feet.  I highly recomend that anyone that has any interest in using these feet, read the manual - it might not be for your machine - but it will help you understand your feet.
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/15-91.pdf
> 
> 
> D~



Patience you say.  Has a nice ring to it.

I checked out the link you posted.  Amazing variety of feet.  I'd love to see some of them in action.  I'm going to my mother's this week so I'll have to inquire about the attachments she has for her machine.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Some day....when I don't have a house full of huge kiddie toys.  And I think Patience is a great name.



The more I hear Patience, the more I like it.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



First, sorry to hear about your son's mishap.  Hope there's a speedy recovery.

And, I love your shirts.  It's so creative how your personalized them.



I was browsing through all the info on page 1, which I like to do from time to time. _ (Hey, newbies, check out all of teresajoy's bookmarks -- you'll be richly rewarded!)_  I read rule #12 about it being mandatory to make a pillowcase dress, so that's what I'm working on for Ginger as well as a 'Cupcakes, Please' stripwork jumper.

Yesterady I made chair covers for the dining room chairs -- one time it would have been nice having my sewing machine on the dining room table.

 EVERYTIME I preview I find another typo. Grrrrrrr.  Now it's your turn to find them.


----------



## miprender

Well my machine held up and I have to share I am OFFICIALLY done with my DISNEY stuff (except for the Rossetta bag I still want to make)  I have made all 5 of us 17 sets of something Disney for our trip. I will post pics later.




Diz-Mommy said:


> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.



So sorry to hear this.



babynala said:


> Still love that outfit for your DS.  I think the Rosetta took me about 4 hours to put together, including the ribbon detail.  I had already cut out the pieces a few weeks when my sister was visiting.  I have no idea how long that took because I was chatting with her while I was doing it.  Maybe an hour or so since you have to do interfacing and such.
> .



Thanks. I have a family party this weekend for DD and DS bday and then we go to Maine for a few days. That will give me a week to try and make the bag.



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Who could forget your beautiful daughters. The dress came out great and I like what you did to the shirt.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



WOW I love everything. Looks like your family had a wonderful time.



jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)



 I have done that too.



Diz-Mommy said:


> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



Love those shirts.  Ouch for your DS. I hope next week goes better for you to


----------



## VBAndrea

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


Fabulous outfits and photos!  I love the boys' pirate shirts and shorts.



CurlyJo224 said:


> Eventually, most of them will. A lot of customers are being told to call the number for Wal-Mart's home office (1-800-wal-mart) and ask about it. Apparently, customers calling had some effect in some areas. I know that's how our local store kept their fabric department.


My Walmart gave me that # to call to retain their department; however, they didn't tell me what #'s to keep pressing on the automated system so i gave up after about 5 minutes!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks!  I will google the locations....since dh is not coming on this quick trip I can dare to look at some stores.  We don't have Hancocks up here in Charlottesville, and I know they usually carry a few fabrics I never see.  I once bought Wall-E fabric there and LE years ago!


Hancocks has a decent sale going on right now -- Licensed cotton is 40% off.  Absolute cotton prints are 30% off and there are tons of odds and ends for 50% off.



DMGeurts said:


> Love these, they turned out great.  What bag pattern is that?  I just love how simple the lines are.
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday, we had a great day at the amusment park!  It dripped most of the day, so we were all damp.    I was able to buy all the supplies to start refurbishing my "new" machine.  So, I think I will start on that today.  I really want to have her in perfect running order by the end of the week.  She runs perfectly now, but it's kind of like doing an oil change on your car - all of her old oil needs to be cleaned out - and then she needs new oil added.  I also want to clean the chrome pieces on her and polish up the black.  It's pretty labor intensive with a lot of different cleaners - I am excited to get started though.
> 
> D~


It's the Aivilo tote -- I just alter it to whatever size I want.  I did not make the lining peek out at the top on this one (oh, that reminds me, I said I'd do a little write up on that -- oops

Have fun cleaning your machine.  I got a Bissel steam mop and cleaned my ceramic and hardwood today and I actually enjoyed it!  Then I sewed ~ a little more fun than clenaing.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Everyone has sewn a pair of shorts/pants upside down!  I use a piece of chalk and mark the tops of the shorts as soon as I cut them now!


I beg to differ -- I have NEVER sewn them upside down!  Let's not discuss cutting them upside down on direction prints though (twice!) 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



OK, I guess I did inspire you but I was inspired by someone.  Nonetheless, we both have very good taste!

I adore your dd's shirt!  It's so girlified too!  I ADORE the ric rac trim on the sleeves and hem --- soooooo cute!

Hope ds's abrasion resolves quickly.  As long as he leaves it alone and it wasn't too deep it should be fine in 24 hours.  The abrasions just expose the nerves so it really hurts a lot.



DMGeurts said:


> I hope your little guy's eye gets better... what do they do for that sort of injury?
> 
> D~


Often just artificial tears for 24 hours -- sometimes an antibiotic -- especially if it's a child who will rub the eye or if it's large or deep.  You can also put a contact lens on the eye so it's not irritating when you blink.  I had one very young child once that I had to patch b/c there was no way he was going to stop rubbing his eye -- patching isn't the best thing to do though b/c it can increase infection risk -- so you gob some antibiotic ointment on before you patch.  Was that more information than you wanted to know?



aboveH20 said:


> Great photo of your family's supernatural powers, and I like the t-shirt, too.
> 
> The bag turned out great.  I'm getting closer to buying the Aivilo (sp?) pattern.
> 
> I was browsing through all the info on page 1, which I like to do from time to time. _ (Hey, newbies, check out all of teresajoy's bookmarks -- you'll be richly rewarded!)_  I read rule #12 about it being mandatory to make a pillowcase dress, so that's what I'm working on for Ginger as well as a 'Cupcakes, Please' stripwork



I bet Ginger can walk on water too!  Oh wait, you decapitated her -- she will sink.  You had better make her a life jacket.

The Aivilo tote is really easy.  I have made several.  

Oh crap, I missed rule #12.  I did buy some fabric for a pillowcase dress but I am thinking dd will not like the style as it doesn't really twirl.  Perhaps I could make naked AG doll one and then have Cherry model it as well to compare the fit.


----------



## VBAndrea

TIME YOUR EASY FITS

I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).

I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.

I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.


----------



## SarahJN

Thank you all for the comments and compliments.  Anyone can CASE if they want to.  I would love to see what others would do with the top.  I had some other ideas but went with this one.  I used heat & bond on the back of the ribbon and then stitched the ribbon onto the tank.

That was my first time sewing a skirt onto knit like that.  I did stretch the tank a bit as I sewed - I was afraid it wouldn't have enough give otherwise and be too difficult to get on and off.  The skirt was so full that I had trouble lining up the side seams with the side seams of the tank.  Oh, well.

Oh - and I only made 1 of those and told the girls that they have to share.  We'll see how that goes. 




iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



Love the cruise outfits!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



These look wonderful!  Sorry about your son's eye.


----------



## SarahJN

mommalissa said:


> I have a tu-tu question for ya'll.  I am planning on making my daughter a princess outfit with a tu-tu skirt.  What kind of tulle do you use when making the tu-tu's?  The lady at the fabric store told me I needed to use the netting but I figure there has to be some other kind of tulle that will look pretty and hold up well.
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't think that there was different kinds of tulle.  I know that some is softer than others but I thought tulle was tulle.  I've made a few tutus for my girls.  I bought it off of the bolts at Joann.  It's not very soft but it has held up just fine.  My girls use them as play tutus - they've been kicking around for 18 months or so.




jan15b by 4forSarah, on Flickr


----------



## mommalissa

Use the pretty stuff! Is she trying to talk you into the netting with the big holes? I wouldn't use that.[/QUOTE]

Yes, she wants me to use the netting with the big holes.  Not pretty and not sure how it would be comfortable for her to wear.  My concern is that I bought her the cutest outfit off of etsy and the tulle layer in the skirt has not held up well.  She has only worn it twice and the tulle already has holes in it.  I want to make sure whatever I use will hold up better.


----------



## mommalissa

SarahJN said:


> I didn't think that there was different kinds of tulle.  I know that some is softer than others but I thought tulle was tulle.  I've made a few tutus for my girls.  I bought it off of the bolts at Joann.  It's not very soft but it has held up just fine.  My girls use them as play tutus - they've been kicking around for 18 months or so.
> 
> Glad to hear that yours has held up.  I will check out their selection next time go to JoAnns.


----------



## miprender

Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash

I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme











Close up of minnie:






DD is in a pink phase and wanted Ariel all in pink












Our matching pajama night:











Thanks for looking


----------



## babynala

jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)


That is a pretty common error.  I think the only reason I have never done it is because I have learned from the experience of others on this board.  I always draw an UP arrow with an erasable fabric marker on the wrong side of the fabric so I don't make that mistake.  KNOCK on WOOD.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!


CRINGE.  That sounds pretty traumatic and I hope your son is all better soon.  I love the little girl bowling shirt.  Everything is so girly!  I guess I'm casing you and Andrea because I'm making a very similar bowling shirt for my DS.  Luckily my husband is out of town for a few days so we won't be heading to the movie until the weekend and I get extra time to finish it up.  

There is no way I could make a pair of easy fits from cutting to finishing in 20 minutes.  I think I might be able to make some shorts in under an hour but I doubt it.  

ENABLER ALERT:  I was at Walmart today returning something and my store had almost all of their package of pre-cut fabric on Clearance.  I had a big pile of fabrics in my cart until I got to the cash register and remembered that I have an entire cabinet, 2 rubbermaids and one big suitcase full of fabric that I need to use first.  My son was not happy that we had to march to the back of the store to put it all back (except 2 yards of flannel that I will use for GTKTW pillowcases).  They also had some of their machines on sale.  I'm hoping this means they are getting ready to put the fabric department back.  

Now back to sewing already in progress.....


----------



## RMAMom

As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip. 

Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits

Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.





[/IMG]

For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...


----------



## babynala

miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is in a pink phase and wanted Ariel all in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our matching pajama night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Oh, I missed your other quote because I think I may have fell off my chair when you said you made 5 sets for 17 days.    Everything you made is really cute.  I love the Minnie sets and the Pink Ariel.  Lots of fun boy stuff too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> G
> Yes, the third is upside down.  It kept tipping over the other way.  I'm curious to see the gathering foot being used.
> 
> I was browsing through all the info on page 1, which I like to do from time to time. _ (Hey, newbies, check out all of teresajoy's bookmarks -- you'll be richly rewarded!)_  I read rule #12 about it being mandatory to make a pillowcase dress, so that's what I'm working on for Ginger as well as a 'Cupcakes, Please' stripwork jumper.



I use my gathering foot all the time. I really like it. You just put it on, put your fabric you want to gather underneath the foot set your stich length to long and start going. If they aren't gathered enough, set your tension higher. I usually use this foot on my machine that doesn't give me good enough gathers with just the tension method alone. 

If you remember the black dress with flowers I made for Lydia for the Father Daughter Dance, I used the gathering foot on that, and it turned out SUPER TWIRLY!  

I also love to use the rolled hem foot, because I hate doing tiny hems. I always burn myself on the iron trying to press. 

Thanks for the compliment on the bookmarks! I  am always happy when someone  finds them useful! 




mommalissa said:


> Yes, she wants me to use the netting with the big holes.  Not pretty and not sure how it would be comfortable for her to wear.  My concern is that I bought her the cutest outfit off of etsy and the tulle layer in the skirt has not held up well.  She has only worn it twice and the tulle already has holes in it.  I want to make sure whatever I use will hold up better.



The saleslady doesn't know what she is talking about. I made my girls tutus several years ago, and they have  held up really well. I was scared they would rip easy too, because of my previous experience with tulle on dresses. 

I also bought the tulle off the bolts at Joanns. 


VBAndrea said:


> TIME YOUR EASY FITS
> 
> I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).
> 
> I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.
> 
> I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.


Are we counting cutting time too, with a ready pattern? I'll have to make some and see!

I've never sewn pants upside down either.  


(yet)



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme


Everything is so cute!!! You have been busy! I like Ariel in pink.


----------



## cogero

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



Your stuff is so cute. So sorry about your little guy



VBAndrea said:


> TIME YOUR EASY FITS
> 
> I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).
> 
> I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.
> 
> I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.



Andrea this morning it took me 35 minutes to sew a pair that was already cut out. The other day it was about 40 so I think I was imagining it was 20 minutes LOL.



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is in a pink phase and wanted Ariel all in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our matching pajama night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking





RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...



All of your stuff is just awesome.

We went to visit friends in NJ today. We had so much fun. These are our friends who are coming with us in December and surprising their son. Need to make a little list for that trip though.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



Love your cars shirts!  I still have not tried that pattern, but it looks fun!  And doll clothes can be quite difficult sometimes...especially the small parts!



VBAndrea said:


> Hancocks has a decent sale going on right now -- Licensed cotton is 40% off.  Absolute cotton prints are 30% off and there are tons of odds and ends for 50% off.
> 
> I beg to differ -- I have NEVER sewn them upside down!  Let's not discuss cutting them upside down on direction prints though (twice!) :
> it.



Thanks about the info of sale items at Hancocks!  I got my directions printed out to hit Hancocks, Walmart, Disney store at the mall and the homeschool store I am officially going to VA beach for.....

And I have sewn a dress with the skirt part cute upside down....we told dd that the nemos were upside down so when she looked at them they would look the right way!



VBAndrea said:


> TIME YOUR EASY FITS
> 
> I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).
> 
> I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.
> 
> I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.



I took 30 minutes to sew up a pair this evening.  If I include cutting, then 35.  I have made quit a few pair in the past couple of years.  They are one of my favorite patterns!



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



LOVE IT ALL!  But my favorite is the minnie princess!  You did some beautiful work!  



RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...



So cute!  Love your fabric choices!  They are going to look so cute!

Okay, time to fess up.  AFter whipping up a pair of easy fit shorts, Sara Beth told me she wanted a bucket hat to match.  I bought the pattern eons ago and have never tried it out.  So, I measured her head, printed out what I thought was the right size and got all the way through the outer hat when I tried it on her....WAY TOO SMALL.  UGGHH!  Went back to check why....When looking up the size I looked at the pages for the patterns and not the column for circumference...I made a hat for a 12-24 month old for my 7 year old!  So, I have recut all the little pieces and hope to get it done tomorrow!

Question for those who have make the patchwork bucket hat...Do I really need to sew each piece to the paper and then tear it off...Or can I just sew each piece together at 1/4 inch?  Seems like it was forever sewing the pieces together.


----------



## jas0202

RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...



My girls are BONKERS for Izzy from J&NLP and I ADORE  that treasure map fabric.  Where did you find that?


----------



## squirrel

I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).

Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?

My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## chellewashere

OK I officially give up. I have tried 3 times now to do a multi quote to get caught up and I think I messed up cause I have a cold and my head is so stuffy. I love everything I see. 
So jealous of ginger's dresses they all came out so beautiful 
The sewing room rocks!!! Super duper jealous on that!! 
I have both my nieces for the past couple of weeks so I totally forget what my sewing machine looks like. I have to get busy and finish up the couple of outfits Im making for Disney since we are leaving in just over 50 days...oops 
Just wanted to let you know that I so enjoy looking at everyones creations and all the silly banter makes me laugh.
I hope everyone has a great 4th if Im not on by then


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our matching pajama night:



These turned out awesome!



RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...



These are super cute - I just love the skirt fabric.  



squirrel said:


> I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).
> 
> Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?
> 
> My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.



Wow!    I am just wondering... when you all do appliques like this - do you trace the pattern on to the fabric?  Or areyou just doing that because it's going to be similar to a patch?  Just curious - since I am so new to appliqueing.



chellewashere said:


> OK I officially give up. I have tried 3 times now to do a multi quote to get caught up and I think I messed up cause I have a cold and my head is so stuffy. I love everything I see.
> So jealous of ginger's dresses they all came out so beautiful
> The sewing room rocks!!! Super duper jealous on that!!
> I have both my nieces for the past couple of weeks so I totally forget what my sewing machine looks like. I have to get busy and finish up the couple of outfits Im making for Disney since we are leaving in just over 50 days...oops
> Just wanted to let you know that I so enjoy looking at everyones creations and all the silly banter makes me laugh.
> I hope everyone has a great 4th if Im not on by then



Thanks for the compliment on my sewing room - I am so relieved it's finished - well, sort of.  LOL  It's great to see you and I hope you have a great 4th too.  

I have to work today...    My "new" sewing machine is in pieces on my table... I gutted and cleaned it with kerosene yesterday.  DH started rewiring it last night...  He got most of it done, but he needs to run to town today to get a couple parts for the wiring - he didn't have small enough connectors.    I am going to try to soak some of the tarnished parts tonight and see if I can't get some of it off.  Then I'll polish her - and hopefully have her ready to make her own cover by the end of the week.  

I also have to run upstairs this morning and cut out a quick doll dress - I forgot that my next door neighbor's birthday is today (she will be 8) and she requested a doll dress months ago... I am so not on the ball.  So, I will have to whip it up today after work.    I am hoping to get an applique done for it too...  

Have a great day everyone.  

D~


----------



## sue_go_disney

TMTQ!!!  I have been away too long, and quickly looked through too many pages to remember everything, but it was all inspiring.  I need to finish up a skirt that I have been working on, and need some advice.

I am making the Perfectly Preppy Skort Gathered Version.  I followed the directions for the bloomers, and stitched 1/4 from the folded edge, but now can't seem to get the 1/4" elastic in.  The smallest safety pin that I can find won't fit through, and a bobbypin works, but doesn't hold onto the elastic long enough to get it all the way around the leg opening.  I tried taping, but eventually the tape slid off, and got stuck in the casing.  

I don't have a bodkin, but was wondering if anyone had anything else to try before I head out to the fabric store to get one.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just a quick update (in case anyone thought hubby might have gone through with his threats of sending me to an assisted living facility...)


My saga with SEU continues!  Even though I have some great tutorials (thanks Jill!!!) I still can't get it to do anything complicated...but I CAN add names to things now!   I really need it to add the purchased fonts together to make a name, instead of just using the true type fonts or the ones that come with it...I'm not ready to give up yet...but have thought about throwing it out the window a couple of times...just to show it who is boss.


I can have a student whip up a pair of easy fits in less than an hour.  This includes reading the instructions, drafting the pattern, cutting out, sewing and finishing.  Remember, this is someone who is on their first or second sewing lesson.  I can make a pair from start to finish in less than 30 minutes...so I don't see a problem with getting them done in 20 minutes or so...if they are already cut out.  And I have also sewn them upside down once...but the Cabbage Patch doll didn't mind too much...and I did NOT redo them...the applique would have been upside down if I had.  It was just added to the stash of clothes that she NEVER wears...kind of like my daughter!  LOL!


I am FINALLY making something just for me (that isn't a bag!)  I decided I wanted to make another super special autograph quilt...but the kiddoes said they don't want another one.  I looked at some of my fabric stash and decided I want one on pale yellow...I am making 12 inch squares and putting an applique of each character I will see while at dinner.  I am putting the applique in a corner to give them lots of room to sign each square.  I will then use red Minnie dot fabric (from Joann's ...I don't want the dots to be too big) for the sashings and setting squares...   I am so excited.  So far I have all the yellow fabric cut, and have one applique finished.  (Of course I chose one that took me an hour to finish!)  I can't wait to get to Disney and have it signed!


(and to those who know me...this IS a quick update!)


My sewing student has cancelled for today, so I am making a quick shopping trip to Joann's and then back to work on our t shirts.  Somehow I thought it would be easier this trip.  I am only sewing for 4 (instead of 7) and no customs this trip...only t shirts...and only for 8 days not 12...but it seems to be taking me almost as long!

Have fun everyone and play nice...oh wait that was for the kids!



Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

JMD1979 said:


> I won't bore you will many pictures but here is one of the girls with their goods just as we were leaving the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when we got home the girls insisted on getting all their dolls dressed in their original clothes for a photo shoot! I'm kind of excited! Look at all these cuties I get to start sewing for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana


This really makes me want to go to Chicago.  We haven't taken our girls to the store in a few years and would really love to take them again soon now that they are a little older.  We usually take the train, but even a day trip to Chicago is NOT cheap!!!

I also have to say that your dolls look great!  We have Rebecca and Emily too, but all of our curly haired dolls don't have nearly as smooth hair as yours does.  How do you keep it so nice?



mommyof2princesses said:


> TMTQ!  Ya'll are so busy!  I can't even keep up!  Been at VBS all week.  Volunteered and am exhausted!  Looking forward to Saturday!
> 
> !


I taught VBS all last week too and was exhausted this weekend but we had a great week!

Have any of you made the ruffled halter top from YCMT?  I was thinking of buying this for my girls July 4th outfits, but it only goes up to a size 6 and my oldest is 7.  She is super skinny though.  How does it fit?  Can I upsize it?  Is it easy to make?

Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.


----------



## mommy2mrb

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



Congratulations on your newest little Disney Mouseketeer!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



Congrats!  YEah!


----------



## mkwj

wow everyone has been so busy.  I love it all.  The cars shirt is so cute.  I am getting ready to try my hand at my first bowling shirt.  Wish me luck.  The cruise pictures are great.  The dresses are adorable.  Love, love the rapunzel dress.  I also just bought that material and was trying to figure out what to do with it.  It is the only rapunzel material I have been able to find.  Too cute.  The mickey and minnie pjs I love too.  I want to get some disney knit and make some for my kids to go in the surprise box when we tell them about the trip.  Sewing with knit scares me a little.  The pirate outfits are perfect for HS.  Love the material.

I couldn't sleep last night due to a 2 hour nap yesterday so I sewed.  I ended up getting my front porch swing seat cushion and 2 pillows done.  Love how it turned out.  I also made my dd one of the apron tie knot dresses.  I need to finish the straps and I will post pictures.  I LOVE the YCMT patterns.  I am a self taught sewer and I amaze myself ever time I make something.  I am so grateful someone was smart enough to come up with site.


----------



## squirrel

DMGeurts said:


> Wow!    I am just wondering... when you all do appliques like this - do you trace the pattern on to the fabric?  Or areyou just doing that because it's going to be similar to a patch?  Just curious - since I am so new to appliqueing.
> 
> D~



No this is the first time I've traced the character.  I used a carbon paper to trace.  It only worked on the green and yellow, not the dark green.  All of my other appliques were very simple compared to this.  I just used fabric and traced a shape out of it.  One was a large Stitch print and I just cut around Stitch-that was the hardest one I have done so far and this frog is much more complex.


----------



## RMAMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliquéd with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya just love heart buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!


I hope your son is feeling better. I really love how feminine and cute that shirt is and I think heart buttons and a sparkly McQueen are the best!




VBAndrea said:


> TIME YOUR EASY FITS
> 
> I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).
> 
> I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.
> 
> I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.


I know I can't cut out and sew a pair in 20 minutes and I've done enough that I don't need the directions anymore. It takes at least 10+ minutes for me to get the elastic cut, threaded, and sewn into the waistband.



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


You are going to have blast seeing everyone wear all of your outfits. Have a magical trip!



cogero said:


> Andrea this morning it took me 35 minutes to sew a pair that was already cut out. The other day it was about 40 so I think I was imagining it was 20 minutes LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of your stuff is just awesome.
> 
> We went to visit friends in NJ today. We had so much fun. These are our friends who are coming with us in December and surprising their son. Need to make a little list for that trip though.


There are so many of us that are in NJ, NY and PA we should arrange a lunch or something.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks about the info of sale items at Hancocks!  I got my directions printed out to hit Hancocks, Walmart, Disney store at the mall and the homeschool store I am officially going to VA beach for.....
> 
> And I have sewn a dress with the skirt part cute upside down....we told dd that the nemos were upside down so when she looked at them they would look the right way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  Love your fabric choices!  They are going to look so cute!
> 
> .[/SIZE][/COLOR]





jas0202 said:


> My girls are BONKERS for Izzy from J&NLP and I ADORE  that treasure map fabric.  Where did you find that?





DMGeurts said:


> These are super cute - I just love the skirt fabric.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> D~



Thanks everyone, I am really happy with them too. I spent a lot of time obsessing over the fabric because I wanted it to be a pirate theme but the kids are 12mo and 3 yr so I wanted to stay away from skulls and dark colors. When I found this on feebay I was thrilled.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> TIME YOUR EASY FITS
> 
> I believe it was Chiara who says she can whip up a pair of Easy Fits in 20 minutes.  I made dd two pairs of Easy Fit jammie shorts the past two days.  Pair one took me exactly 40 minutes.  Pair two took me exactly 40 minutes as well (though I did move laundry from the washer to dryer in that 40 minutes -- so let's say 39 for good measure).
> 
> I don't think I am a retarded sewer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them any faster.  So please time how long it takes to make a pair of shorts the next time you make them so I can see if I need to go join Nini in assisted living or not.
> 
> I have to finish a shirt for one pair and then will post pics -- nothing exciting though so don't hold your breath.



I have done 3 pairs that were already cut in just over an hour- I do all my ironing right after I cut them but my hems are smaller; I fold over the top casing 1/4 and then 1 inch, and the bottom hem 1/2 twice.  I've done so many that I can eyeball pretty accurately the 1/4 and 1/2 so I don't use a template, just the metal template for the 1".  I don't pin them either, just lay them together, do each seam, turn 90 degrees in my chair, serge each seam.  when those two are done I turn over my hems top and both legs and sew them (also not pinning because the iron did a good job of setting them in place).  I leave a spot open in the top for the elastic.  I thread the elastic through assembly line style if doing several, and then sew the elastic and close by machine.  Probably not very clear, but hopefully it makes sense.

On a personal note, I would really prefer if possible that we not use the R word here.  As the mom of a kiddo and sister of a man with an intellectual disability, I find it really offensive and hurtful.  I don't mean toward you specifically, just the word really hurts.  Thanks


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi guys! I'm not really sewing this week as I am trying to teach potty to DD. But I'm lurking and I love the "new" vintage machine and all the outfits posted. I can't believe that someone made like ?17 outfits in 5 days sounds like something I would do if I set my mind to it. I've never made easy fits (though I'd love to buy the pattern) and I hope too soon.....I think 20 min is doable though if you've made it before and you have them cut out....I can make bloomers with leg and waist elastic in that amount of time, and no I never pin wovens unless I'm doing lots of curved seams or ruffles. Hope you guys all have a great week! Lets hope my DD gets the potty soon.....I'd love her to start preschool at least with the general idea, even if not yet accident free


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



Congratulations!  How exciting - I can't imagine 3!!! 

A buddy - I'm just a little further along than you!


----------



## belle41379

Wish me luck!  I'm going to put the kids down, then go attempt to put that finger thing back on my serger so I can give it a try!,   if I get it going, I'm FINALLY going to get started on the roll up pants for DS.  I taught VBS all week, so I'm dying to get back to my machine(s). 

Send sewing good vibes my way!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mkwj said:


> I couldn't sleep last night due to a 2 hour nap yesterday so I sewed.  I ended up getting my front porch swing seat cushion and 2 pillows done.  Love how it turned out.  I also made my dd one of the apron tie knot dresses.  I need to finish the straps and I will post pictures.  I LOVE the YCMT patterns.  I am a self taught sewer and I amaze myself ever time I make something.  I am so grateful someone was smart enough to come up with site.



I would love to see your cushion and pillows!



froggy33 said:


> Congratulations!  How exciting - I can't imagine 3!!!
> 
> A buddy - I'm just a little further along than you!



Just to clarify....I am not pregnant with triplets...it is just #3 for our family in case that is confusing.  Does it sound like I am having 3?  I was hoping to see your ticker again because I thought we were due around the same time, but the bottom of your ticker is cut off.   I hope you are feeling pretty good.  I have honestly felt pretty awful!  Pregnancy and I do not really get along.  And we are nervous about having 3.  It has been awhile since we had a baby.  My youngest will have just turned 5 when this one is born.  Hopefully this will be a really good baby.


----------



## belle41379

_*I fixed it!*_ (I'm a little excited, and three dancing bananas simply wouldn't do it) 

I fit the stitch finger back in without a problem.  Thanks to all of you that helped me figure that out.

Sewed, and the lower loop thread broke.  So, I rethreaded the loop by myself. 

Then the tension was off, so I fixed that and now it looks perfect!!! 

Now I'm ready to cut out the pants and SEW!!! (can you tell I'm slightly excited???)


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Just to clarify....I am not pregnant with triplets...it is just #3 for our family in case that is confusing.  Does it sound like I am having 3?  I was hoping to see your ticker again because I thought we were due around the same time, but the bottom of your ticker is cut off.   I hope you are feeling pretty good.  I have honestly felt pretty awful!  Pregnancy and I do not really get along.  And we are nervous about having 3.  It has been awhile since we had a baby.  My youngest will have just turned 5 when this one is born.  Hopefully this will be a really good baby.



Oh..no!! I didn't think you were having triplets.  Just right now, being pregnant while I have an almost 3 year old - I can't imaging ever having a third, but you never know!  I'm sure you, and most of the ladies on here understand the patience it takes to have a 3 year old girl!!!

I'm having difficulties with my ticker...sometimes I see the whole thing, other times not.  I think I am going to adjust it.  I'm 10 weeks 2 days along!  I've not been miserable, but this one is a little worse than my first.  I am extremely tired, which really cuts into my sewing time (I only sew after Kenzie is asleep).  And I'm pretty consistently nauseous, but no sickness yet!  Hopefully I'm on the downhill side!

Good luck and Congrats again!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is in a pink phase and wanted Ariel all in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our matching pajama night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


You are amazing!  I adore the Belle shirt -- I am so used to seeing her in the yellow dress and I actually like the simple blue dress better!  I love the jammies too!



babynala said:


> There is no way I could make a pair of easy fits from cutting to finishing in 20 minutes.  I think I might be able to make some shorts in under an hour but I doubt it.
> 
> ENABLER ALERT:  I was at Walmart today returning something and my store had almost all of their package of pre-cut fabric on Clearance.  I had a big pile of fabrics in my cart until I got to the cash register and remembered that I have an entire cabinet, 2 rubbermaids and one big suitcase full of fabric that I need to use first.  My son was not happy that we had to march to the back of the store to put it all back (except 2 yards of flannel that I will use for GTKTW pillowcases).  They also had some of their machines on sale.  I'm hoping this means they are getting ready to put the fabric department back.
> 
> Now back to sewing already in progress.....


I'm glad I'm not the only one who can whip up Easy Fits very quickly -- I was beginning to wonder if I was adding unnecessary steps.

The Walmarts here that eliminated fabric NEVER added the 2 yard cuts.  The only store I ever saw them in was the store that still carried fabric and they have never been cheaper than $10.  But I hope it's a good sign your fabric is coming back.  



RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...


Cute, cute, cute!  That fabric is adorable!  I love the shorts under the skirt -- was it a pattern or did you do that on your own?



teresajoy said:


> Are we counting cutting time too, with a ready pattern? I'll have to make some and see!
> 
> I've never sewn pants upside down either.
> 
> 
> (yet)


Yes, my pattern is already assembled but I timed myself from cutting to finish.  If I had to assemble the pattern it would be even longer!  I think I have the Easy Fits pattern assembled in almost every size now thanks to the Big Gives!



cogero said:


> Andrea this morning it took me 35 minutes to sew a pair that was already cut out. The other day it was about 40 so I think I was imagining it was 20 minutes LOL.


Phew!  I was wondering if you were Ms. Speedy or if I was sewing like a turtle.  I admit I am not a fast sewer, but I didn't think I was super slow either.






mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks about the info of sale items at Hancocks!  I got my directions printed out to hit Hancocks, Walmart, Disney store at the mall and the homeschool store I am officially going to VA beach for.....
> 
> 
> I took 30 minutes to sew up a pair this evening.  If I include cutting, then 35.  I have made quit a few pair in the past couple of years.  They are one of my favorite patterns!


Now wouldn't that be funny if you made it to all the fabric stores and the Disney store and forgot to hit the home school store?!  The good Joann's is not that far from Walmart either if you want to add it to your list!

I included cutting in my Easy Fits for the 40 minutes.  I think maybe I am slow with ironing the hems and casing, but for my first fold I don't even measure -- I do serge the edge though so maybe that adds a little extra time??



NiniMorris said:


> Just a quick update (in case anyone thought hubby might have gone through with his threats of sending me to an assisted living facility...)
> 
> 
> My saga with SEU continues!  Even though I have some great tutorials (thanks Jill!!!) I still can't get it to do anything complicated...but I CAN add names to things now!   I really need it to add the purchased fonts together to make a name, instead of just using the true type fonts or the ones that come with it...I'm not ready to give up yet...but have thought about throwing it out the window a couple of times...just to show it who is boss.
> 
> 
> I can have a student whip up a pair of easy fits in less than an hour.  This includes reading the instructions, drafting the pattern, cutting out, sewing and finishing.  Remember, this is someone who is on their first or second sewing lesson.  I can make a pair from start to finish in less than 30 minutes...so I don't see a problem with getting them done in 20 minutes or so...if they are already cut out.  And I have also sewn them upside down once...but the Cabbage Patch doll didn't mind too much...and I did NOT redo them...the applique would have been upside down if I had.  It was just added to the stash of clothes that she NEVER wears...kind of like my daughter!  LOL!
> 
> 
> I am FINALLY making something just for me (that isn't a bag!)  I decided I wanted to make another super special autograph quilt...but the kiddoes said they don't want another one.  I looked at some of my fabric stash and decided I want one on pale yellow...I am making 12 inch squares and putting an applique of each character I will see while at dinner.  I am putting the applique in a corner to give them lots of room to sign each square.  I will then use red Minnie dot fabric (from Joann's ...I don't want the dots to be too big) for the sashings and setting squares...   I am so excited.  So far I have all the yellow fabric cut, and have one applique finished.  (Of course I chose one that took me an hour to finish!)  I can't wait to get to Disney and have it signed!
> 
> 
> (and to those who know me...this IS a quick update!)
> 
> 
> My sewing student has cancelled for today, so I am making a quick shopping trip to Joann's and then back to work on our t shirts.  Somehow I thought it would be easier this trip.  I am only sewing for 4 (instead of 7) and no customs this trip...only t shirts...and only for 8 days not 12...but it seems to be taking me almost as long!
> 
> Have fun everyone and play nice...oh wait that was for the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I already have my pattern done for the Easy Fits and I barely have to look at the instructions.  I think my cutting probably takes about 5 minutes (b/c I was doing shorts -- pants would take me longer).  Can I blame my time on my small sewing space?

I'm sorry SEU is still being problematic.  I have become afraid to even download it!  

That quilt sounds like it will be awesome!  I can't wait to see the finished product!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made the ruffled halter top from YCMT?  I was thinking of buying this for my girls July 4th outfits, but it only goes up to a size 6 and my oldest is 7.  She is super skinny though.  How does it fit?  Can I upsize it?  Is it easy to make?


I made it once, a long time ago.  It was one of my first projects.  It was very easy to make.  My dd is skinny too but it was so long ago I can't even remember what size I made her and I have no clue if the top still fits.  She is not allowed to wear that style to school and I hate ironing the shirt.  If you would like I can look up size measurements of the largest size for you to see if it would be feasible.



ireland_nicole said:


> I have done 3 pairs that were already cut in just over an hour- I do all my ironing right after I cut them but my hems are smaller; I fold over the top casing 1/4 and then 1 inch, and the bottom hem 1/2 twice.  I've done so many that I can eyeball pretty accurately the 1/4 and 1/2 so I don't use a template, just the metal template for the 1".  I don't pin them either, just lay them together, do each seam, turn 90 degrees in my chair, serge each seam.  when those two are done I turn over my hems top and both legs and sew them (also not pinning because the iron did a good job of setting them in place).  I leave a spot open in the top for the elastic.  I thread the elastic through assembly line style if doing several, and then sew the elastic and close by machine.  Probably not very clear, but hopefully it makes sense.
> 
> On a personal note, I would really prefer if possible that we not use the R word here.  As the mom of a kiddo and sister of a man with an intellectual disability, I find it really offensive and hurtful.  I don't mean toward you specifically, just the word really hurts.  Thanks



You are really quick with your Easy Fits.  My time included cutting (but my pattern was already assembled).  I likewise don't measure my first fold, but I do the second -- and I don't make a big hem either.

I did not mean to offend you with my language.  I was using a word in the dictionary that means slow in progress in referring to myself -- it was not made in reference to anyone disabled.  My apologies to you


----------



## JMD1979

babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).


Aww I love that little Ariel shirt! And that bag is TDF! Great Job!








aboveH20 said:


> Here are the feet.


 Literally! 



VBAndrea said:


> A couple of not overly exciting pics to share.
> 
> First up is dd in a shirt I embroidered.  I did one for ds too on brown with a brown and blue fish.  The kids like to go fishing with Dad (though ds wore an old soccer shirt this morning -- the nerve of him!).  You can't see the shirt too well in this pic, but I only took it since the kids are walking and fishing on water -- we are a very talented family



Awesome picture of your kids walking on water! Love that fish shirt! I had to cut down on some pictures in my post but those music bags are great! Love them!



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> 
> The fabric is a little odd in that the repeating pattern is at an angle instead of straight across so it sort of looks like I cut the fabric crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This is fabulous! What  a clever idea for a Tangled dress!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


These are all fantastic! The customs and the pictures! 



mommalissa said:


> I have a tu-tu question for ya'll.  I am planning on making my daughter a princess outfit with a tu-tu skirt.  What kind of tulle do you use when making the tu-tu's?  The lady at the fabric store told me I needed to use the netting but I figure there has to be some other kind of tulle that will look pretty and hold up well.
> 
> Thanks!


I used to make quite a bit of Tutus. I usually ordered my tulle online by the roll.... soooo much easier to cut! My fav. place to order is bags and bows. HTH! 





VBAndrea said:


> I beg to differ -- I have NEVER sewn them upside down!  Let's not discuss cutting them upside down on direction prints though (twice!)


I am sooo guilty of this! On more than one occasion! 



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of minnie:


 You continue to amaze me! Princess Minnie is my fav. 


Jeana


----------



## JMD1979

Sorry had to continue my post! I don't know why I let myself get so behind!




RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...


Too too cute! Love the flouncy skirt!



squirrel said:


> I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).
> 
> Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?
> 
> My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.


Looking good! Hand applique amazes me!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This really makes me want to go to Chicago.  We haven't taken our girls to the store in a few years and would really love to take them again soon now that they are a little older.  We usually take the train, but even a day trip to Chicago is NOT cheap!!!
> 
> I also have to say that your dolls look great!  We have Rebecca and Emily too, but all of our curly haired dolls don't have nearly as smooth hair as yours does.  How do you keep it so nice?
> 
> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.


 First off congratulations on your upcoming addition! As for keeping Rebecca's hair nice.....  I don't really do anything specific except for hawk eye my DD every time she plays with her. LOL! Really though a good trick is to pull her hair back in a low loose pony tail whenever she is being played with. It helps keep the curls tight and when you take it out it usually looks good as new! 



belle41379 said:


> I fit the stitch finger back in without a problem.  Thanks to all of you that helped me figure that out.
> 
> Sewed, and the lower loop thread broke.  So, I rethreaded the loop by myself.
> 
> Then the tension was off, so I fixed that and now it looks perfect!!!
> 
> Now I'm ready to cut out the pants and SEW!!! (can you tell I'm slightly excited???)


Whooo Hooo! Congratulations and happy serging! Glad you were able to figure it out.

Lost the quote on the darling little boy in the easy fit shorts, and the cars bowling shirts but I have to say that is the cutest little guy I have ever seen and those bowling shirts are TDF!



I'm just finishing up loading some pictures to share what I have been working on. It's not Disney though! Yikes! I really need a trip to plan and to sew for! Last year we booked our winter trip in Aug. so we are getting close! YAY!

Jeana


----------



## ericalynn1979

Ladies, you will be so proud of me.

I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.

Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.

Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.


----------



## ericalynn1979

> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD. I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!! Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!! And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll! OY, the sleeves were TRICKY! Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric



I absolutely ADORE this shirt.  I may have to CASE it for my DD, who LOVES Cars.


----------



## livndisney

I may hold the title for longest time to complete a pair of Easy Fits. I think I got the pattern 15 months ago and have yet to finish a pair.


----------



## aboveH20

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for asking.
> The reason it's been a tough week is because I found out my Grandma has breast cancer.  I went to a consultation with her this week and the surgeon says it's a tiny spot, so hopefully after the needle biopsy they will decide a lumpectomy is the best choice.  She is the only person for my entire life that I've known to love me unconditionally.  Any success I've ever had is because of her love and support.  If I go on too much, I'll get to crying again, so I'll just say it's not her time yet, and I hope to God this little lump can be taken out so I can have many more years with this amazing woman.



Wishing successful treatments and a return to good health for your grandmother.



miprender said:


> Well my machine held up and I have to share I am OFFICIALLY done with my DISNEY stuff (except for the Rossetta bag I still want to make)  *I have made all 5 of us 17 sets of something Disney for our trip.* I will post pics later.



Wow!




VBAndrea said:


> I bet Ginger can walk on water too!  Oh wait, you decapitated her -- she will sink.  You had better make her a life jacket.
> 
> The Aivilo tote is really easy.  I have made several.
> 
> Oh crap, I missed rule #12.  I did buy some fabric for a pillowcase dress but I am thinking dd will not like the style as it doesn't really twirl.  Perhaps I could make naked AG doll one and then have Cherry model it as well to compare the fit.



Good point about her needing a life jacket.

Yup, gotta make me an Aivilo tote.

You missed rule #12  ??!? At least it looks like you're_ thinking _of rectifying that.




miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Though I just remembered I promised DD a non Disney mermaid shirt for the Mermaid & Pirate Birthday bash
> 
> I started running out of themes so it kind of became pick what character you want theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is in a pink phase and wanted Ariel all in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our matching pajama night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Great outfits.  I love the way you used the shorts/skirt material for the applique.



teresajoy said:


> I use my gathering foot all the time. I really like it. You just put it on, put your fabric you want to gather underneath the foot set your stich length to long and start going. If they aren't gathered enough, set your tension higher. I usually use this foot on my machine that doesn't give me good enough gathers with just the tension method alone.
> 
> If you remember the black dress with flowers I made for Lydia for the Father Daughter Dance, I used the gathering foot on that, and it turned out SUPER TWIRLY!
> 
> I also love to use the rolled hem foot, because I hate doing tiny hems. I always burn myself on the iron trying to press.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the bookmarks! I  am always happy when someone  finds them useful!



Gathering foot sounds very useful and time-saving, and yes I do remember the dress.  I know what you mean about burning your hand trying to press tiny edges.

From time to time I go back to the bookmarks, partly because my interests change and partly because I'm always finding somethng new.




squirrel said:


> I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).
> 
> Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?
> 
> My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.




Looking good.  I especially like the eyes.    (If you stop and think about it, 'open toe foot' sounds a little strange.) 




chellewashere said:


> So jealous of ginger's dresses they all came out so beautiful
> Just wanted to let you know that I so enjoy looking at everyones creations and all the silly banter makes me laugh.
> I hope everyone has a great 4th if Im not on by then



Thanks.  As I was finishing up two more outfits today I paused to wonder if maybe I have too much time on my hands and should think about paid employment.

I agree with you about enjoying looking at other people's creations.  



NiniMorris said:


> My saga with SEU continues!  Even though I have some great tutorials (thanks Jill!!!) I still can't get it to do anything complicated...but I CAN add names to things now!   I really need it to add the purchased fonts together to make a name, instead of just using the true type fonts or the ones that come with it...I'm not ready to give up yet...but have thought about throwing it out the window a couple of times...just to show it who is boss.
> 
> 
> I am FINALLY making something just for me (that isn't a bag!)  I decided I wanted to make another super special autograph quilt...but the kiddoes said they don't want another one.  I looked at some of my fabric stash and decided I want one on pale yellow...I am making 12 inch squares and putting an applique of each character I will see while at dinner.  I am putting the applique in a corner to give them lots of room to sign each square.  I will then use red Minnie dot fabric (from Joann's ...I don't want the dots to be too big) for the sashings and setting squares...   I am so excited.  So far I have all the yellow fabric cut, and have one applique finished.  (Of course I chose one that took me an hour to finish!)  I can't wait to get to Disney and have it signed!
> 
> Nini



Bummer about SEU.  I've been busy with Ginger so I haven't gone back to play after jas0202 explained the lightning bolt.  

Your new autograph quilt sounds grand.  Enjoy working on it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



Congrats! 



belle41379 said:


> _*I fixed it!*_ (I'm a little excited, and three dancing bananas simply wouldn't do it)
> 
> I fit the stitch finger back in without a problem. Thanks to all of you that helped me figure that out.
> 
> Sewed, and the lower loop thread broke.  So, I rethreaded the loop by myself.
> 
> Then the tension was off, so I fixed that and now it looks perfect!!!
> 
> Now I'm ready to cut out the pants and SEW!!! (can you tell I'm slightly excited???)



Way to go.  I was traumatized about having to rethread and did the tie-on method until I had to eventually thread it.  It takes some concentration, but it's doable.

Sew on!




I finished a pillowcase dress for Ginger and I _finally _made a stripwork jumper with all the velcro where it should be.   Photos are coming.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Oh..no!! I didn't think you were having triplets.  Just right now, being pregnant while I have an almost 3 year old - I can't imaging ever having a third, but you never know!  I'm sure you, and most of the ladies on here understand the patience it takes to have a 3 year old girl!!!
> 
> I'm having difficulties with my ticker...sometimes I see the whole thing, other times not.  I think I am going to adjust it.  I'm 10 weeks 2 days along!  I've not been miserable, but this one is a little worse than my first.  I am extremely tired, which really cuts into my sewing time (I only sew after Kenzie is asleep).  And I'm pretty consistently nauseous, but no sickness yet!  Hopefully I'm on the downhill side!
> 
> Good luck and Congrats again!



I didn't think you meant triplets, but I just wanted to check. Wow!  We are only like 1 week apart!  The nausea is killing me.  It is the worst feeling!!!  I hope you are over it quickly.  I am praying I will get over it quickly too...with my last daughter, I was still getting sick in the 7th month.  I already told my husband that there will be no more children for me after this and luckily he agrees.  I think it is hard on him with me feeling so sick all of the time.



VBAndrea said:


> I made it once, a long time ago.  It was one of my first projects.  It was very easy to make.  My dd is skinny too but it was so long ago I can't even remember what size I made her and I have no clue if the top still fits.  She is not allowed to wear that style to school and I hate ironing the shirt.  If you would like I can look up size measurements of the largest size for you to see if it would be feasible.
> 
> :



If you wouldn't mind giving me the measurements, I would really appreciate it.  Hmm....I didn't thin about the ironing!


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I didn't think you meant triplets, but I just wanted to check. Wow!  We are only like 1 week apart!  The nausea is killing me.  It is the worst feeling!!!  I hope you are over it quickly.  I am praying I will get over it quickly too...with my last daughter, I was still getting sick in the 7th month.  I already told my husband that there will be no more children for me after this and luckily he agrees.  I think it is hard on him with me feeling so sick all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wouldn't mind giving me the measurements, I would really appreciate it.  Hmm....I didn't thin about the ironing!



I can't quote much, cause I am in Rome on vacation, but I am trying to browse daily.   But I just wanted to ask if you had seen the Oliver and s free ruffle halter pattern.  I'm pretty sure it goes up to larger sizes and it is FREE.  Just google Oliver and s halter.

I also loved the little girlie cars bowling shirt,  and the rapunzel dress (how is 1 dress for 3 girls working out?)


----------



## JMD1979

ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.



OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!

My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....

Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!





applique detail. I just adore this little hippe girl! 





Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.





And a shot of just the under peasant top and jeans together. I adore this fabric!





On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?  

Jeana


----------



## VBAndrea

ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.


Oh those are cute, and a ruffle is allowed to account for 7 extra hours.  I was talking about palin, simple ones with no additions for my 40 minute time frame.  Mine were just pj shorts, though I imagine a ruffle would look cute on jammies.




livndisney said:


> I may hold the title for longest time to complete a pair of Easy Fits. I think I got the pattern 15 months ago and have yet to finish a pair.


Hmmmm, our average time to complete is now really skewed.  But you have made my 40 minutes seem stellar now so I appreciate that!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I didn't think you meant triplets, but I just wanted to check. Wow!  We are only like 1 week apart!  The nausea is killing me.  It is the worst feeling!!!  I hope you are over it quickly.  I am praying I will get over it quickly too...with my last daughter, I was still getting sick in the 7th month.  I already told my husband that there will be no more children for me after this and luckily he agrees.  I think it is hard on him with me feeling so sick all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wouldn't mind giving me the measurements, I would really appreciate it.  Hmm....I didn't thin about the ironing!


I so can empathize with those of you with pregnancy sickness.  I had to be on phenergan for both pregnancies.  With my first I even vomited in labor, but it stopped once he was born.  With my second the nausea ended at 7 months and I was beyond thrilled.  And believe it or not, we still tried very hard for a third but no such luck.

I am going to PM you the measurements for the top b/c there really isn't a good guide like Carla has.  I am also going to include the author's e-mail address that is listed on the pattern and I think it might be wise for you to e-mail her your dd's measurements and see what she recommends -- she doesn't per say tell what size to make based on chest measurements.  I made my dd a size 4 when she was 4 years and 9 months old and I know it still fit her at age 5 and 6 -- she hasn't worn it yet this summer so not sure if it still fits.   My dd is skinny.  The only pattern piece is the top part that crosses over and the rest are measured rectangles so I will pm you those measurements.  There is elastic in the back so you could adjust that for fit as well.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> The Walmarts here that eliminated fabric NEVER added the 2 yard cuts.  The only store I ever saw them in was the store that still carried fabric and they have never been cheaper than $10.  But I hope it's a good sign your fabric is coming back.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be funny if you made it to all the fabric stores and the Disney store and forgot to hit the home school store?!  The good Joann's is not that far from Walmart either if you want to add it to your list!
> 
> I included cutting in my Easy Fits for the 40 minutes.  I think maybe I am slow with ironing the hems and casing, but for my first fold I don't even measure -- I do serge the edge though so maybe that adds a little extra time??



The Walmarts here have their prepackaged cuts marked down to $5, but when I brought 3 up to the register this morning, they rang up at $3.98!  I like $2 a yard! 

I will have to see if I have time for Joanns too! Where is that one?

I also serge all my edges to make for a cleaner finish.  I also cheat on the casing for elastic.  I serge the top and then iron the serged end down.  Much easier than trying to iron 1/4 inch.  Makes for a faster finish time too!   



JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!
> 
> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



Love the outfit!  I just picked up some jeans on clearance and may have to try that!  For $2.48 a pair I can afford to mess up!

It took me ALL morning to make a bucket hat.  Was doing laundry, testing (we homeschool), cleaning and packing in between, so I know how that is!

My first attempt at a Feliz never got finished.  I was so intimidated by the pattern that I just couldn't do it.  Over a year later I tried again and was so amazed how easy it actually was!  In fact, I made dd 2 dresses and the second one I finished in a very short time!  I trace my patterns onto sew-in interfacing.  Makes them last longer and they fold better.


----------



## ellenbenny

JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!
> 
> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applique detail. I just adore this little hippe girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of just the under peasant top and jeans together. I adore this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



Adorable outfit, and I love the little hippie girl too!

As far as tracing the patterns (which I hate doing as well) you may get quite a few different answers, but what works for me is something called swedish pattern tracing paper.

Available on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Birch-Street-Clothing-Swedish-TracingPaper/dp/B000PNEWVU and possibly others.

It costs a bit, but it is like a cloth and holds up well once traced on.  I've heard some use freezer paper, but for this type of pattern, I can't see through the freezer paper to trace the pattern.  Hmmm, maybe I can learn something here, I'll wait for additional responses.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommalissa said:


> I have a tu-tu question for ya'll.  I am planning on making my daughter a princess outfit with a tu-tu skirt.  What kind of tulle do you use when making the tu-tu's?  The lady at the fabric store told me I needed to use the netting but I figure there has to be some other kind of tulle that will look pretty and hold up well.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you making the kind you knot on elastic? There is craft tulle, tulle, and crinolline. I would think the craft tulle would be itchy. But I've used it for halloween and craft stuff. The crinoline, is what it sounds like. Stiff for hems. I've just seen in JA the greatest colors in the crinoline. And then tulle. This is what you want. If you look over in bridal, they have colored rolls about 6 inch wide.

Now it is nylon, so don't put it in the dryer. And it can tear if it's caught in a shoe or something. But I've not had much trouble with it. 



SarahJN said:


> Thank you all for the comments and compliments.  Anyone can CASE if they want to.  I would love to see what others would do with the top.  I had some other ideas but went with this one.  I used heat & bond on the back of the ribbon and then stitched the ribbon onto the tank.
> 
> That was my first time sewing a skirt onto knit like that.  I did stretch the tank a bit as I sewed - I was afraid it wouldn't have enough give otherwise and be too difficult to get on and off.  The skirt was so full that I had trouble lining up the side seams with the side seams of the tank.  Oh, well.



I was looking at dresses in the store that are made like this, and they use elastic in the waist. I guess to help the t keep shape. I keep thinking I'm going to give that try, but it hasn't happened yet. 



miprender said:


> Here are the last of my pics. Thanks for looking



I love everything, it's looking great! 



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.



Oh they are so cute! I love the fabric. I bet she looks adorable in them.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ellenbenny said:


> Adorable outfit, and I love the little hippie girl too!
> 
> As far as tracing the patterns (which I hate doing as well) you may get quite a few different answers, but what works for me is something called swedish pattern tracing paper.
> 
> Available on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Birch-Street-Clothing-Swedish-TracingPaper/dp/B000PNEWVU and possibly others.
> 
> It costs a bit, but it is like a cloth and holds up well once traced on.  I've heard some use freezer paper, but for this type of pattern, I can't see through the freezer paper to trace the pattern.  Hmmm, maybe I can learn something here, I'll wait for additional responses.



Ellen, have to tried sew-in interfacing?  It is pretty see through, and is cheaper when it is 50% off.  Also, I have used craft paper.  You can get it at places like Hobby Lobby on a huge roll!


----------



## belle41379

Well, not _too_ bad.  First off, LOVE the serger! It took me less time to sew the pants than it did to do the hem/casing .  Of douse, you must understand that my sewing machine is a cheepy I've had for about 14 years.  The thread breaks every 30 stitches . Needless to say, it takes forever!  The serger was a dream to work with.

Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.

DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!". 

Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.






Be back tonight to quote.


----------



## ellenbenny

mommyof2princesses said:


> Ellen, have to tried sew-in interfacing?  It is pretty see through, and is cheaper when it is 50% off.  Also, I have used craft paper.  You can get it at places like Hobby Lobby on a huge roll!



When I run low of the tracing paper I've got I will compare the prices, the interfacing will probably be cheaper with a coupon, although the roll I bought of the swedish stuff is 30 ft, so 10 yards, so I guess the price may not be that bad.


----------



## ericalynn1979

JMD1979 said:


> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!



I ADORE the jeans!  DD would probably love those too!


----------



## JMD1979

mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the outfit!  I just picked up some jeans on clearance and may have to try that!  For $2.48 a pair I can afford to mess up!
> 
> It took me ALL morning to make a bucket hat.  Was doing laundry, testing (we homeschool), cleaning and packing in between, so I know how that is!
> 
> My first attempt at a Feliz never got finished.  I was so intimidated by the pattern that I just couldn't do it.  Over a year later I tried again and was so amazed how easy it actually was!  In fact, I made dd 2 dresses and the second one I finished in a very short time!  I trace my patterns onto sew-in interfacing.  Makes them last longer and they fold better.


Thank you for the compliment and for the tips! I need to look into this!



ellenbenny said:


> Adorable outfit, and I love the little hippie girl too!
> 
> As far as tracing the patterns (which I hate doing as well) you may get quite a few different answers, but what works for me is something called swedish pattern tracing paper.
> 
> Available on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Birch-Street-Clothing-Swedish-TracingPaper/dp/B000PNEWVU and possibly others.
> 
> It costs a bit, but it is like a cloth and holds up well once traced on.  I've heard some use freezer paper, but for this type of pattern, I can't see through the freezer paper to trace the pattern.  Hmmm, maybe I can learn something here, I'll wait for additional responses.


Thank You So Much! I am willing to try any and all ideas thrown at me! LOL! After All that's the only way to find the perfect solution that works for me! 



belle41379 said:


> Well, not _too_ bad.  First off, LOVE the serger! It took me less time to sew the pants than it did to do the hem/casing .  Of douse, you must understand that my sewing machine is a cheepy I've had for about 14 years.  The thread breaks every 30 stitches . Needless to say, it takes forever!  The serger was a dream to work with.
> 
> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote.


Cute. Cute. Cute! Love that plaid! It's perfect!



ericalynn1979 said:


> I ADORE the jeans!  DD would probably love those too!


Thanks so much!


Jeana


----------



## VBAndrea

JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!
> 
> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applique detail. I just adore this little hippe girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of just the under peasant top and jeans together. I adore this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana


I love the jeans!  They are so cute and now you have me wanting to make a pair like that.  The whole outfit is fantastic!

OK, here's how I trace patterns.  I take the awful tissue paper crap and lay it out on my island.  I take the size I want to do and trace it with a marker of a particular color -- that way later when I make a different size I trace it with a different color marker for ease.  For me it's easier than deciphering the dashes and dots while tracing, so while it's an extra step, it saves me in the long run.  

I buy a tablet of tracing paper which you can get at Walmart.  For most patterns I have to tape some of the tracing paper together as it is only 8.5" x 11".  I then trace the pattern onto the paper right over the marker line using a pencil.  I then add a 1/4 inch seam allowance where need be and cut the pattern out.  I am sure to label it as well and I mark the size with a colored marker for ease of use when I am doing multiple sizes (such as making identical skirts for a BG).

The tracing paper doesn't wrinkle up like the tissue and it folds easily for storage.  

I have heard other people trace patterns on clear shower curtain liners for durability.  I also got this really awesome clearish paper that my dd used to trace maps on at school.  Her teacher at the time, who is an expert seamstress, had no clue where the paper came from.  It was clear enough to trace but extremely durable (would not tear) and came on a large roll.  I really need to see if a craft store might have something like that.

And the Insa is EASY to trace -- just three pieces is all!  Just be sure to add your seam allowances!  The Insa is also easy to make and great for applique.



mommyof2princesses said:


> The Walmarts here have their prepackaged cuts marked down to $5, but when I brought 3 up to the register this morning, they rang up at $3.98!  I like $2 a yard!
> 
> I will have to see if I have time for Joanns too! Where is that one?
> 
> I also serge all my edges to make for a cleaner finish.  I also cheat on the casing for elastic.  I serge the top and then iron the serged end down.  Much easier than trying to iron 1/4 inch.  Makes for a faster finish time too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit!  I just picked up some jeans on clearance and may have to try that!  For $2.48 a pair I can afford to mess up!
> 
> It took me ALL morning to make a bucket hat.  Was doing laundry, testing (we homeschool), cleaning and packing in between, so I know how that is!
> 
> My first attempt at a Feliz never got finished.  I was so intimidated by the pattern that I just couldn't do it.  Over a year later I tried again and was so amazed how easy it actually was!  In fact, I made dd 2 dresses and the second one I finished in a very short time!  I trace my patterns onto sew-in interfacing.  Makes them last longer and they fold better.


The Joann's is on Laskin Road -- intersection of Laskin and First colonial on the southwest corner -- they have all those annoying feeder roads there and trafffic is usually heavy, but there is a light right on Laskin that you can use to turn into the shopping plaza and avoid the feeder roads.

That's exactly the reason I serge the casing and hems -- makes it easy to turn and iron.

$2.48 is a fabulous deal on jeans!  I got a deal like that at Target two years ago so my dd ended up with thwo pairs that I ruffled and one that I left plain.  I bought every pair in her size!  I have yet to find such a deal, though I did just get ds two pairs of pants for $3 each -- can't ruffle his up though!



belle41379 said:


> Well, not _too_ bad.  First off, LOVE the serger! It took me less time to sew the pants than it did to do the hem/casing .  Of douse, you must understand that my sewing machine is a cheepy I've had for about 14 years.  The thread breaks every 30 stitches . Needless to say, it takes forever!  The serger was a dream to work with.
> 
> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote.



The pants look great!  I love your ds's reaction to your sewing!


----------



## Disney Yooper

JMD1979 said:


> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applique detail. I just adore this little hippe girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of just the under peasant top and jeans together. I adore this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



I love the jeans.  My mom added the material to my jeans when I was a teenager.  I like the addition of the ruffles.


----------



## disney*mom*82

Just saw my photos are not working, give me a few Ill fix them. Gotta run DS to soccer first.

Ok I said that I would post some pictures about a week ago. Ive been so busy havent had a chance to do so yet. So here they are. Remember this is my first time ever trying to sew, so dont be too critical! 

Here is my little sewing area, my room that I plan to use as a sewing room is still full of boxes from moving, so Im using part of our bedroom, that is pretty big and empty. 






Here is her Little Mermaid dress I made, I need to take a picture of the straps they are cute!






And the shorts I made, I bought her a black tank top and am sewing a mickey head with the same material as shorts, of course this will be for Animal Kingdom.


----------



## weluvdizne

Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.

Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Does anybody know where I might find a free kids t shirt pattern? It looks like it would be so simple that I hate to buy one. Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you to all who commented on my shirts and your concern for my Ryan's eye.  He's doing much better today, but he will be a happy camper once he doesn't have to do the drops and salve any more.



JMD1979 said:


> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applique detail. I just adore this little hippe girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of just the under peasant top and jeans together. I adore this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



I have that book too, and I'm totally intimidated by the patterns as well.  I need Carla to write her own interpretations for me...I'm so spoiled by her easy to understand patterns.  I collect paper patterns, but I very rarely break them out and use them.  SHHH!!  Don't tell DH!

That lil hippie outfit is AHHHHHHHDORABLE!!  Beautiful work as always!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

weluvdizne said:


> Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



Love the easy fits and that stripwork dress is TDF!!  I love those prints together!!


----------



## ellenbenny

weluvdizne said:


> Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



Adorable, love the shorts and the stripwork.  And congrats on the new dishwasher, I'm sure that will be a great timesaver.


----------



## Darragh

Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## disney*mom*82

ok Ill try this again...

Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.







Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.






And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Finally have something to share....

These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)





And because she loves our puppy....





And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!


----------



## weluvdizne

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my shirts and your concern for my Ryan's eye.  He's doing much better today, but he will be a happy camper once he doesn't have to do the drops and salve any more.



So glad Ryan is doing better.  That scared me when you posted it.  Poor guy. 



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



I love your sewing room!  I am the strangest person around, as I don't like Wizard of Oz.  It scared me as a child.  Dh thinks I'm nuts.  Anyway, you are so lucky to have a designated space.  I'm on the kitchen table.  Thanks for sharing pix.  


disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!


Her dress is really cute.  The shorts turned out great!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!


The shirt and shorts look like they were made for each other.  Great match up.  Love those crayon totes.  What pattern is that.  So cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...seems I am always on here to ask for help lately...I promise to remedy that..


Lately, I CAN NOT get my files to transfer over to my thumb drive.  The only thing different since this problem started is...I downloaded a free trial of Embird.  Now, part of me is saying that has to be it...but the other part of me can not for the life of me figure out HOW that can be it...

Any suggestions?  Ideas? Comments?  Complaints?  All of my shirts are sitting here in my laptop and none are in my thumbdrives....yes, as in numerous.  Even tried a new one...no luck!


I think I need a nap!


Nini


----------



## ericalynn1979

GlassSlippers said:


> Does anybody know where I might find a free kids t shirt pattern? It looks like it would be so simple that I hate to buy one. Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



T-shirts are best bought, in my experience.  You can get them cheaper at Target/WalMart than you can buy the fabric.

And my "wish list" includes a serger.  One of these days.


----------



## love to stitch

I'm trying to catch up after a couple of busy days but there is TMTQ. Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## teresajoy

GlassSlippers said:


> Does anybody know where I might find a free kids t shirt pattern? It looks like it would be so simple that I hate to buy one. Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I LOVE Carla's Raglan t-shirt pattern! It is SUPER SUPER easy and very quick to make. I have often found knit fabric at Walmart really cheep. It's fun to be able to mix and match fabrics on it too.


----------



## sue_go_disney

ellenbenny said:


> I've heard some use freezer paper, but for this type of pattern, I can't see through the freezer paper to trace the pattern.  Hmmm, maybe I can learn something here, I'll wait for additional responses.



I use freezer paper.  I tape the pattern onto my sliding glass door with medical tape (use it also for patching eyes).  The tape doesn't stay stuck to the pattern, and can be re-used.  Only works during the daylight hours, though!  ( the light through the window, not the tape! )


----------



## miprender

RMAMom said:


> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute. I really love that treasure map fabric.



babynala said:


> Oh, I missed your other quote because I think I may have fell off my chair when you said you made 5 sets for 17 days.    Everything you made is really cute.  I love the Minnie sets and the Pink Ariel.  Lots of fun boy stuff too.  Thanks for sharing.



 Thanks. It is all DH's fault since he asked for some shirts too. Otherwise I would have just made stuff for the 3 kids.



teresajoy said:


> Everything is so cute!!! You have been busy! I like Ariel in pink.





cogero said:


> All of your stuff is just awesome.





mommyof2princesses said:


> LOVE IT ALL!  But my favorite is the minnie princess!  You did some beautiful work!





DMGeurts said:


> These turned out awesome!
> D~





RMAMom said:


> You are going to have blast seeing everyone wear all of your outfits. Have a magical trip!





JMD1979 said:


> You continue to amaze me! Princess Minnie is my fav.
> Jeana





aboveH20 said:


> Great outfits.  I love the way you used the shorts/skirt material for the applique.





SallyfromDE said:


> I love everything, it's looking great!
> .





VBAndrea said:


> You are amazing!  I adore the Belle shirt -- I am so used to seeing her in the yellow dress and I actually like the simple blue dress better!  I love the jammies too!



Thanks everyone for the compliments. And anyone I may have missed quoting.
All of you were my inspiration with all the beautiful things you have made.  I really can't believe I pulled it off but I was determined

And Andrea that pj fabric must have looked familiar. Didn't you do a BG with that same fabric.



squirrel said:


> I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).
> 
> Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?
> 
> My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.



Wow that is going to be a cute applique. Sorry I can't help you as I have never done one by hand.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



 Congrats on baby number 3.




Meshell2002 said:


> I can't believe that someone made like ?17 outfits in 5 day



 It was 17 sets of outfits for the 5 of us.... But it took me more than 17 days.... more like 6 mths



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.



Those are so cute. It will look really cute with your white t too.



JMD1979 said:


> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



That outfit is awesome. That hippy applique is too cute.

As for tracing patterns I use my sliding doors. I tape the pattern on the door and then tape plain white copy paper and trace it out that way. I usually used the 11x17 paper that we have from work, but any size would do.



VBAndrea said:


> Hmmmm, our average time to complete is now really skewed.  But you have made my 40 minutes seem stellar now so I appreciate that!
> 
> 
> I so can empathize with those of you with pregnancy sickness.  I had to be on phenergan for both pregnancies.  With my first I even vomited in labor, but it stopped once he was born.  With my second the nausea ended at 7 months and I was beyond thrilled.  And believe it or not, we still tried very hard for a third but no such luck.
> .



I think once I got good at the easy fit shorts it probably took me about 30 minutes (not including the cutting time) I think the longest part was ironing the hems.

I too feel for those with pregnancy sickness With DD I was throwing up so much I popped all the blood vessels in my eyes. That was a scary sight. Plus with her on I was hospitalized  for 6 weeks due to other complications. Luckily my pregnancies with my sons was less stressful.





belle41379 said:


> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.



Those came out fabulous. That is so cute what your DS said. I love that my kids like me making them things.



weluvdizne said:


> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



Those are adorable. I love that Zebra fabric with the hot pick.



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anybody know where I might find a free kids t shirt pattern? It looks like it would be so simple that I hate to buy one. Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Not sure where there are any, but the cost of the knit fabric at my Joannes was more than what I can get a Tshirt on sale at Target or ON. But if you do find one I would love to see your pics and what you created.



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



LOVE LOVE LOVE your sewing room and all the space you have to sew. Everyone is making me jelous with their awesome rooms. I noticed too that you have a vintage machine like D.



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.



Cute dress and shorts. Are the shorts pink or beige. I couldn't tell by my screen. And nice sewing room. Looks like you have a nice long table to sew on. And I spotted some MinnieMouse dot fabric too.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....



Who doesn't love their puppies. Great job on the shorts and shirt. The style is now all the peace signs on everything. And the crayon totes came out great.


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> OK...seems I am always on here to ask for help lately...I promise to remedy that..
> 
> 
> Lately, I CAN NOT get my files to transfer over to my thumb drive.  The only thing different since this problem started is...I downloaded a free trial of Embird.  Now, part of me is saying that has to be it...but the other part of me can not for the life of me figure out HOW that can be it...
> 
> Any suggestions?  Ideas? Comments?  Complaints?  All of my shirts are sitting here in my laptop and none are in my thumbdrives....yes, as in numerous.  Even tried a new one...no luck!
> 
> 
> I think I need a nap!
> 
> 
> Nini



 Sorry I can't help you. Didn't someone else just post last week that she lost all her extensions on her files and could not get them to read on her machine too.


----------



## cajunfan

So today I received a very special package.

I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....

Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:












I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)

Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job! 

Lynn


----------



## weluvdizne

cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



I love him!  He's so super cute!!! What's his name?


----------



## mkwj

I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.

This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.





This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.


----------



## cogero

Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



I am in love with your sewing room especially the color.



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!



Everything is great.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!



So very cute. Love the crayon totes. I should try making a bucket hat my DD loves hats.



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



I adore your elephant.



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



I still have not made a pillow case dress. Though my daughter has asked for me to make her one as a top.

The apron dress is really adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This really makes me want to go to Chicago.  We haven't taken our girls to the store in a few years and would really love to take them again soon now that they are a little older.  We usually take the train, but even a day trip to Chicago is NOT cheap!!!
> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.



I have never taken the train to Chicago, but my parents did a few months ago (from Michigan City). They really enjoyed it, so I'd like to try it sometime! I love the AG store in Chicago! I've never been to another one, but I love that one!

I saw your ticker before reading your post and wondered how in the world I missed that before! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!  Will you go the BC hospital? 



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.


Totally adorable!!!! Only 8 hours with all those interuptions? not bad! 



livndisney said:


> I may hold the title for longest time to complete a pair of Easy Fits. I think I got the pattern 15 months ago and have yet to finish a pair.



You win! 



aboveH20 said:


> Gathering foot sounds very useful and time-saving, and yes I do remember the dress.  I know what you mean about burning your hand trying to press tiny edges.
> 
> From time to time I go back to the bookmarks, partly because my interests change and partly because I'm always finding somethng new.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished a pillowcase dress for Ginger and I _finally _made a stripwork jumper with all the velcro where it should be.   Photos are coming.



I like to look at them too! I'm always finding things I forgot I put there! 

Ginger is very well dressed! 



tricia said:


> I can't quote much, cause I am in Rome on vacation, but I am trying to browse daily.   But I just wanted to ask if you had seen the Oliver and s free ruffle halter pattern.  I'm pretty sure it goes up to larger sizes and it is FREE.  Just google Oliver and s halter.
> 
> I also loved the little girlie cars bowling shirt,  and the rapunzel dress (how is 1 dress for 3 girls working out?)



ROME!!!! How exciting! I hope you are having a great time!



JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana


I love the ruffley pants!!!

I have tried using a roll of something I got at Lowe's, I think it was called soil separator. I have had fairly good success with it, but it is very thing and kind of sticks to everything. 



belle41379 said:


> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote.



Your son is tooo cute!!! The pants turned out great. 





weluvdizne said:


> Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



The shorts turned out great!!

I LOVE the dress! I love the hot pink!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my shirts and your concern for my Ryan's eye.  He's doing much better today, but he will be a happy camper once he doesn't have to do the drops and salve any more.



I'm so glad to hear he is doing better!



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



Those are my machines!!!! That's a Rose, right? Can you use the card reader that came with it? My cousin gave me her machine, and I cant get the card reader to work with my computer. 

The room looks great! 



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.



Your daughter is so cute!!! She reminds me of Snubie's daughter! The dress is really cute! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!



Sarah Beth is so cuete! She looks so cute in her new outfit! 
Theose crayon totes are really neat, what pattern did you use?



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn



WOW!!! That really is cute!!! Victoria did a great job on that! 



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.


Your daughter is gorgeous!!! 
I love these dresses, they are so lovely.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Subbing....trying to make my way from front to back, but now working from back to front!!!  Loving all you talented peoples posts!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for all the compliments on Sara Beth's outfit and the bags!  She has already picked out fabric for another hat.  It was so easy to make!

The tute I used for the crayon tute is here: http://www.christynelson.net/category/patterns/coloring-book-and-crayon-tote/

It was so easy!  I had an assembly line going.  I sewed on the crayon holder part first on to all the bags (this part took the longest), then sewed each bag together.  I did all 10 bags in 2 days...and that is with work, and kids!


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.


Great shorts and I love the AK dress.  Your by hand is fabulous -- it looks perfect.

Hmm, we need a new stove and microwave and I asked for an embroidery machine for Mother's Day instead.  As Teresa told me, where are your priorities!  Truth be told, our stove and micro work fine -- we are just switching to stainless so they are mismatched.



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!


I love your space -- particularly that is looks like there is space!  I swear our next house will have an 6th bedroom so I can have my own room.  And I see the top to your embroidery machine is left open so it really matches the way mine looks the majority of the time!

The mermaid dress is fantastic and your dd is really pretty   I think purple is her color!  And very cute shorts -- can't wait to see them paired with the shirt.


mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!


I can't believe how you were able to take a store bought shirt and make shorts and hat that match so well!  What a great fabric find.  And your dd looks adorable in the hat.  I so wish mine were into hats.  I think I will make her a horse one to match the next skirt I'm making her and that might entice her to wear one.

Love the crayon roll ups!  Did you buy a pattern or use a tut?  If it's a tut could you please share?



NiniMorris said:


> OK...seems I am always on here to ask for help lately...I promise to remedy that..
> 
> 
> Lately, I CAN NOT get my files to transfer over to my thumb drive.  The only thing different since this problem started is...I downloaded a free trial of Embird.  Now, part of me is saying that has to be it...but the other part of me can not for the life of me figure out HOW that can be it...
> 
> Any suggestions?  Ideas? Comments?  Complaints?  All of my shirts are sitting here in my laptop and none are in my thumbdrives....yes, as in numerous.  Even tried a new one...no luck!
> 
> 
> I think I need a nap!
> 
> 
> Nini


A nap or assisted living....just saying.

This happened to someone else when they tried downloading SEU and that is why I am excessively fearful of trying it!  Please post if you figure it out.  Have you tried uninstalling Embrid?  That would be my only thought but I'm not particularly computer savy.



ericalynn1979 said:


> T-shirts are best bought, in my experience.  You can get them cheaper at Target/WalMart than you can buy the fabric.
> 
> And my "wish list" includes a serger.  One of these days.


I agree -- knit fabric does not come cheap!



teresajoy said:


> I LOVE Carla's Raglan t-shirt pattern! It is SUPER SUPER easy and very quick to make. I have often found knit fabric at Walmart really cheep. It's fun to be able to mix and match fabrics on it too.


Our Walmart stopped carrying knits -- they haven't had them in ages 



miprender said:


> And Andrea that pj fabric must have looked familiar. Didn't you do a BG with that same fabric.
> 
> I think once I got good at the easy fit shorts it probably took me about 30 minutes (not including the cutting time) I think the longest part was ironing the hems.


I did Perrin's BG with that fabric and just a Mickey head on the shirt -- it was  my very first applique on a real t-shirt!  I love the applique you chose!  I might be able to do Easy Fits in 35 minutes not including cutting time, though not sure.  Maybe I should start buying better elastic that doesn't roll -- that might save a little time, but I get my elastic at Walmart for really cheap.



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn


Cute!  I think it's a boy too.



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.


What a great pillow case for the dress -- so feminine.  My dd would stain something like that in a heartbeat, but yours looks absolutely precious in it.

And I love the apron dress -- I am a sucker for aprons on dresses.



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Subbing....trying to make my way from front to back, but now working from back to front!!!  Loving all you talented peoples posts!!


Welcome!


----------



## DMGeurts

JMD1979 said:


> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> 
> Jeana



That outfit is TDF!!!  Super cute!

I have that book too...  I have yet to make anything out of it.  I must find a girl that wants a Feliz - so I can give it a whirl.  I've never even taken the patterns out of the envelopes.  However, I have read the book cover to cover - and there are so many interesting techniques in there.  



belle41379 said:


> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.
> Be back tonight to quote.



These turned out so awesome!  I love plaid! 



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.



These turned out adorable!



belle41379 said:


> _*I fixed it!*_I'm a little excited, and three dancing bananas simply wouldn't do it)
> 
> I fit the stitch finger back in without a problem. Thanks to all of you that helped me figure that out.
> 
> Sewed, and the lower loop thread broke.  So, I rethreaded the loop by myself.
> Then the tension was off, so I fixed that and now it looks perfect!!!
> Now I'm ready to cut out the pants and SEW!!! (can you tell I'm slightly excited???)



Yay!!  I am so glad you were able to do it.  My thoughts regarding my serger - what good is the machine if I don't know how to fix little things/use it.  So, I try really hard to learn as much as I can about my machines and how they work.  Maybe that's why I am afraid to ge the PE770 - it's all computerized and if something went wrong, I'd have to pay a fortune to fix it.

Great job though - the sky is the limit now!  



weluvdizne said:


> Well, Ii didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal.
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



Everything is awesome!  Congrats on the new dishwasher - I hand washed for 5 years in our old house (couldn't put one in because of the layout)... I was so happy to have one when we bought this house!  



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



I love it!  Isn't it awesome to have your own contained space???  The only part I am having a hard time with, is that I am tucked in a corner room - upstairs - so I am no longer a "part of the action"... Oh well, at least I don't have to clean up anymore.  LOL  Congratulations - you did a great job organizing!

Oh and I almost forgot to add... I LOVE your antique machine... do you use it to sew?



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.



Your sewing room looks awesome!  And I love the mermaid dress and shorts - great job!



mommyof2princesses said:


> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!



Great job on everything!  Love the crayon totes and bucket hat! 



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



Super cute!  I love the fabric!



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Subbing....trying to make my way from front to back, but now working from back to front!!!  Loving all you talented peoples posts!!



Welcome!!



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



I finally got to show Victoria this post this morning... You made her day Lynn - she is so happy that you got him (she thinks he's a him too) and that you like him.  




cogero said:


> I adore your elephant.





teresajoy said:


> WOW!!! That really is cute!!! Victoria did a great job on that!





VBAndrea said:


> Cute!  I think it's a boy too.



Victoria says "thank you" to everyone else.  She is so glad that you all like her elephant.  That was the first time she did everything on her own.

Well - "Patience" is starting to make me live up to her name.  LOL  Josh got her entirely rewired last night (yay - she's no longer a fire hazard).  I got her all oiled up - she is still as smooth as butter.  I still have the hand wheel off and the worm gear exposed, because I need to run to town today and get some "Singer lubrication" - not oil.  I've been looking for a few days at several places - and they are all either out of it, or don't carry it.  So, I am going to have to dig deeper.  Otherwise - several places have said that Vaseline is an alternative.  Josh is also going to polish up her silver pieces.  Then my parts order came yesterday, with her new tension parts (I love that all of her pieces are still readily available in sewing shops and online)... so once Josh gets her polished up, I can put her all back together - and I should have her up an running b the end of today.

*I just want to tell everyone - if you ever decide to get an antique or vintage machine (or have one already) - it's most important that you update the wiring.  There's wiring you can see easily (from the machine to the pedal and wall),but there's other wiring that isn't as easy to see (sometimes you have to take off covers) - and that wiring is very hazardous if not replaced - not only as a fire hazard but as an electrocution hazard - since these machines are not grounded and are metal - YOU are the ground.  So. please, if you have one of these machines or plan to get one, make sure that you have someone around who is wiring knowledgeable.  Here's an awesome website with TONS of info:* http://blog.sew-classic.com/categories/Sewing Machine Repair.aspx 

D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.


----------



## cogero

I took today off from work. Dd finishes school today we are spending the day together I am hoping to have time to sew something and cut out another pair of easy fits. I also need to do a matching shirt


----------



## DMGeurts

Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.

Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.  

I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.  

Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:















Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.  

D~


----------



## love to stitch

cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



He is adorable!




mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



The dresses are very pretty and your daughter really looks happy with them.


----------



## love to stitch

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~



That is an adorable dress! Your little friend is going to love it.


----------



## Darragh

miprender said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your sewing room and all the space you have to sew. Everyone is making me jelous with their awesome rooms. I noticed too that you have a vintage machine like D. .



Thanks so much!  I'm totally in love with my new space.  



teresajoy said:


> Those are my machines!!!! That's a Rose, right? Can you use the card reader that came with it? My cousin gave me her machine, and I cant get the card reader to work with my computer.
> 
> The room looks great!



Thanks!  Its actually a Lilly.  I bought it with the "intention" of eventually trading it in and upgrading to a Rose.  As you can see, that never happened.  Now I'm glad that I didn't so that I can have a dedicated embroidery machine and still be sewing on the Lilly.



DMGeurts said:


> That outfit is TDF!!!  Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  I am so glad you were able to do it.  My thoughts regarding my serger - what good is the machine if I don't know how to fix little things/use it.  So, I try really hard to learn as much as I can about my machines and how they work.  Maybe that's why I am afraid to ge the PE770 - it's all computerized and if something went wrong, I'd have to pay a fortune to fix it.
> 
> Great job though - the sky is the limit now!
> 
> 
> I love it!  Isn't it awesome to have your own contained space???  The only part I am having a hard time with, is that I am tucked in a corner room - upstairs - so I am no longer a "part of the action"... Oh well, at least I don't have to clean up anymore.  LOL  Congratulations - you did a great job organizing!
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to add... I LOVE your antique machine... do you use it to sew?
> 
> 
> *I just want to tell everyone - if you ever decide to get an antique or vintage machine (or have one already) - it's most important that you update the wiring.  There's wiring you can see easily (from the machine to the pedal and wall),but there's other wiring that isn't as easy to see (sometimes you have to take off covers) - and that wiring is very hazardous if not replaced - not only as a fire hazard but as an electrocution hazard - since these machines are not grounded and are metal - YOU are the ground.  So. please, if you have one of these machines or plan to get one, make sure that you have someone around who is wiring knowledgeable.  Here's an awesome website with TONS of info:* http://blog.sew-classic.com/categories/Sewing Machine Repair.aspx
> 
> D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.



No worries about that!  I bought it at a flea market years ago just because I liked the looks of it but I've never even plugged it in!  There's another oldie on the other side of the room that I bought just so I could have the cabinet.  Its never been plugged in either.

BTW:  I think if you've got the patience to mess with a mechanical to get it running again then you'd have the patience also to mess with a computerized machined.  My PE770 has had major problems three times in the last six months and I just keep working at it, calling the sewing machine repair shop and asking questions here and each time I was able to get it back up and running.  Prior to that, I was always intimidated by the computer machines!  (Disclaimer:  I do know my limitations and only attempt surface repairs)


----------



## micksmoma

I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.


----------



## miprender

Well DD has her first sewing class today at Joanne's. She will be making a pillow case and she can't wait. She really wants to start making her own AG dresses.




cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



OMG that is too cute. Victoria you did another awesome job.



mkwj said:


> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



WOW beautiful dresses. Did you applique the bottom of the pillow case dress too. 



VBAndrea said:


> I did Perrin's BG with that fabric and just a Mickey head on the shirt -- it was  my very first applique on a real t-shirt!  I love the applique you chose!  I might be able to do Easy Fits in 35 minutes not including cutting time, though not sure.  Maybe I should start buying better elastic that doesn't roll -- that might save a little time, but I get my elastic at Walmart for really cheap.



I get my elastic at Joannes and then use my 40% coupon. So 3/4 non roll usually costs about $.50 a yard. 



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~



I love the Goofy applique. Your hand appliques are just awesome.


----------



## miprender

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on Sara Beth's outfit and the bags!  She has already picked out fabric for another hat.  It was so easy to make!
> 
> The tute I used for the crayon tute is here: http://www.christynelson.net/category/patterns/coloring-book-and-crayon-tote/
> 
> It was so easy!  I had an assembly line going.  I sewed on the crayon holder part first on to all the bags (this part took the longest), then sewed each bag together.  I did all 10 bags in 2 days...and that is with work, and kids!



Thanks for the link.  Also thanks for the other link you posted on FB. They had alot of cute free patterns. 

Here is what Nicole posted on FB:  http://theadventuresofroryandjess.blogspot.com/p/tutorials_06.html



micksmoma said:


>



Oh I love the lady bugs too. What a gorgeous quilt.


----------



## DMGeurts

micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.



This turned out so cute!  It's so "ladybuggy"  



miprender said:


> Well DD has her first sewing class today at Joanne's. She will be making a pillow case and she can't wait. She really wants to start making her own AG dresses.



Awww... I hope she loves it!  And I can't wait to see all the AG outfits she makes!

FYI - the dress I made above was a free pattern available for download here:  http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/08/popover-doll-dress-free-downloadable-pattern.html

FWIW... it's not an easy pattern - so it shouldn't be her first... the strap directions are difficult to decipher in my opinon - but the rest of it is pretty easy.  I've made this dress twice - and the end result is supurb - fit is fantastic!  





miprender said:


> OMG that is too cute. Victoria you did another awesome job.



She went back to bed - LOL - but I'll be sure she sees your comment - and I am sure she'll say thank you.  



miprender said:


> I love the Goofy applique. Your hand appliques are just awesome.


Thank you!  But there are so many people here that do AWESOME hand appliques - so I am just following them.  LOL  

D~  <--- who _really_ needs to get to town and home again.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION

What "value" are you all applying to the pillow cases for GKTW?  Some fabric I get on sale, some I don't, and does value mean sale price or regular price?  I don't want to go overboard in my value but I don't feel I should sell myself short -- I am quite sure these are tax deductible -- do I hav eot add all my receipts up exactly or can I guesstimate?  Feel free to PM me if you care to let me know what you submitted for value for your cases.  Thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What "value" are you all applying to the pillow cases for GKTW?  Some fabric I get on sale, some I don't, and does value mean sale price or regular price?  I don't want to go overboard in my value but I don't feel I should sell myself short -- I am quite sure these are tax deductible -- do I hav eot add all my receipts up exactly or can I guesstimate?  Feel free to PM me if you care to let me know what you submitted for value for your cases.  Thanks



From what I was told...the only value you can put on something you make is the actual materials used to make it.  Federal gov't doesn't like to deal with this for tax purposes.  The way some people do is to sell it to the organization for $1...then they are able to write off the actual price you would have sold it as is a charitable donation.  


Like when I was doing the long arm quilting for QOV...I could only write off the actual costs of thread and batting, not the hours and hours it took to do the quilting.


Eventually, the gov't will catch on that our time is valuable...but not yet!  And...if you are ever audited, you will have to show the reciepts...not a guesstimate.


(Also, make sure the charity has all the paperwork to be a charitable organization in the feds eyes as well.  Like our Big Gives don't count, but GKTW probably does.)


I hate taxes!



Nini


----------



## weluvdizne

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.  :scared1
> 
> D~



I just love this dress!  Your hand applique is flawless.  It's really amazing. What a lucky little girl.  Great job!!!  


micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



This is really cute.  Love the classic black/white/red colors.  Very cute.  Lady bugs are awesome.  When is the new baby coming?


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I have solved my problem of not having my thumb drives talk to my machine.  Something happened to the thumb drives.  I reformatted and they work perfectly.  I KNEW it couldn't be the software that I downloaded...

Thanks again for the thoughts...

Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

ellenbenny said:


> When I run low of the tracing paper I've got I will compare the prices, the interfacing will probably be cheaper with a coupon, although the roll I bought of the swedish stuff is 30 ft, so 10 yards, so I guess the price may not be that bad.



I LOVE STP! I also use tissue paper to trace patterns if I don't think I will use that size more than once....but on something I think I will use more than once I break out the STP! I like the rough side down cause then on wovens I don't even have to pin it.



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anybody know where I might find a free kids t shirt pattern? It looks like it would be so simple that I hate to buy one. Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Try looking for free online tutorials for making a shirt pattern from an existing shirt....I've seen tons of those....as long as you have a tshirt you like you can make a pattern from it. I usually buy tshirts for embroidery but I did trace and copy maternity shirts when I was preggo w/ DD, I have made DS raglan t's to match pjs....but I do tend to just look on sale racks for solid t's at Target and outlet centers.



OH ~D......my AG girl came yesterday! I love peg-leg Annie she's so well dressed....she may not want to give the Goofy dress to your little friend!  Ginger has such a big wardrobe.....I have not named my AG doll yet.  She is currently at the spa (cough!... laundry room utility sink) drying after her shampoo, hair treatment & trim, and hot tub full mud mask, she will also be recieving some glucosamine for her joints and body augmentation this afternoon....depending on how well the kids nap, she may go to the makeup chair too!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~


Adorable!  Don't let Lisa and Megan see that!!!!  Megan will be jealous that she didn't get one for her birthday!

Does your fishing license ever really get checked???  We have yet to ask anyone to see ours.  And same for the driver's license, well, for me at least, can't say the same for dh (hmmm, though there was a little smilie of a car speeding down the road to insert, but can't seem to locate it).    This will have to do for your fishing license instead.





micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.


Beautiful!  It looks like it was tons of work!



NiniMorris said:


> From what I was told...the only value you can put on something you make is the actual materials used to make it.  Federal gov't doesn't like to deal with this for tax purposes.  The way some people do is to sell it to the organization for $1...then they are able to write off the actual price you would have sold it as is a charitable donation.
> 
> 
> Like when I was doing the long arm quilting for QOV...I could only write off the actual costs of thread and batting, not the hours and hours it took to do the quilting.
> 
> 
> Eventually, the gov't will catch on that our time is valuable...but not yet!  And...if you are ever audited, you will have to show the reciepts...not a guesstimate.
> 
> 
> (Also, make sure the charity has all the paperwork to be a charitable organization in the feds eyes as well.  Like our Big Gives don't count, but GKTW probably does.)
> 
> 
> I hate taxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I wasn't planning on putting a "time" value on them at all -- I know that is strictly volunteer.  I guess I should just go dig through my pile of receipts and make an envelope for the pillows and add it up exactly.  Just didn't want to take the time to do that 




Meshell2002 said:


> I LOVE STP! I also use tissue paper to trace patterns if I don't think I will use that size more than once....but on something I think I will use more than once I break out the STP! I like the rough side down cause then on wovens I don't even have to pin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try looking for free online tutorials for making a shirt pattern from an existing shirt....I've seen tons of those....as long as you have a tshirt you like you can make a pattern from it. I usually buy tshirts for embroidery but I did trace and copy maternity shirts when I was preggo w/ DD, I have made DS raglan t's to match pjs....but I do tend to just look on sale racks for solid t's at Target and outlet centers.
> 
> 
> 
> OH ~D......my AG girl came yesterday! I love peg-leg Annie she's so well dressed....she may not want to give the Goofy dress to your little friend!  Ginger has such a big wardrobe.....I have not named my AG doll yet.  She is currently at the spa (cough!... laundry room utility sink) drying after her shampoo, hair treatment & trim, and hot tub full mud mask, she will also be recieving some glucosamine for her joints and body augmentation this afternoon....depending on how well the kids nap, she may go to the makeup chair too!



What about her botox injections?  Don't leave those out.  Geez, with all that spa treatment I am beginning to wish I was your AG doll.


----------



## babynala

RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For my DGD who loves to spin I made a flouncy skirt with shorts attached and added Izzy to her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...


This set is really cute.  Was the skirt with the shorts hard to make?



squirrel said:


> I'm working on my first tricky applique.  Here is what I have so far.  I'm planning on going around most of the pieces that I have placed on top, leaving the spots around the edge as I will finish them when I actually stitch it to the fabric that it's going onto (like a patch).
> 
> Is there anything I forgot or should do?  Any tips about the smaller areas like the feet/eyes?
> 
> My open toe foot should arrive tomorrow.


This looks really good so far.  I've never done anything that complicated with a hand applique but I think you are on the right track.



chellewashere said:


> OK I officially give up. I have tried 3 times now to do a multi quote to get caught up and I think I messed up cause I have a cold and my head is so stuffy. I love everything I see.
> So jealous of ginger's dresses they all came out so beautiful
> The sewing room rocks!!! Super duper jealous on that!!
> I have both my nieces for the past couple of weeks so I totally forget what my sewing machine looks like. I have to get busy and finish up the couple of outfits Im making for Disney since we are leaving in just over 50 days...oops
> Just wanted to let you know that I so enjoy looking at everyones creations and all the silly banter makes me laugh.
> I hope everyone has a great 4th if Im not on by then


You sound like you have been busy with a full house.  Can't wait to see your creations for your trip.  



NiniMorris said:


> Just a quick update (in case anyone thought hubby might have gone through with his threats of sending me to an assisted living facility...)
> 
> My saga with SEU continues!  Even though I have some great tutorials (thanks Jill!!!) I still can't get it to do anything complicated...but I CAN add names to things now!   I really need it to add the purchased fonts together to make a name, instead of just using the true type fonts or the ones that come with it...I'm not ready to give up yet...but have thought about throwing it out the window a couple of times...just to show it who is boss.
> 
> I am FINALLY making something just for me (that isn't a bag!)  I decided I wanted to make another super special autograph quilt...but the kiddoes said they don't want another one.  I looked at some of my fabric stash and decided I want one on pale yellow...I am making 12 inch squares and putting an applique of each character I will see while at dinner.  I am putting the applique in a corner to give them lots of room to sign each square.  I will then use red Minnie dot fabric (from Joann's ...I don't want the dots to be too big) for the sashings and setting squares...   I am so excited.  So far I have all the yellow fabric cut, and have one applique finished.  (Of course I chose one that took me an hour to finish!)  I can't wait to get to Disney and have it signed!
> 
> Nini


I'm no SEU expert but I could not get it to import two embroidered letters from a purchased font set.  I could get two designs in the same file but I couldn't move them around once I copied and pasted them.  I downloaded the Embrid software but have yet to install it.  
Your quilt sounds like it will be amazing with the appliqued characters and their autographs.  Can't wait to see the squares with the autographs.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Check out my ticker!  I'll have to post pics of the shirts I made my girls to announce to others when I get a good pic.


Congratulations   Your DDs must be excited too.  



mkwj said:


> I couldn't sleep last night due to a 2 hour nap yesterday so I sewed.  I ended up getting my front porch swing seat cushion and 2 pillows done.  Love how it turned out.  I also made my dd one of the apron tie knot dresses.  I need to finish the straps and I will post pictures.  I LOVE the YCMT patterns.  I am a self taught sewer and I amaze myself ever time I make something.  I am so grateful someone was smart enough to come up with site.


That sounds like a good use of a non-sleepy night.  Was the swing seat cushion hard to make?



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish.  Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.
> 
> Ok, so I skew the average a little bit.  But from the point where I printed off the pattern, cut it, cut the fabric, and sewed, it was probably an hour total.
> 
> Here were the results.  I'm going to pair them with a white tshirt with a mickey head appliqued from the same fabric.  DD loves them, and is anxiously awaiting her "Punzel" dress.


These pants look really cute.  I love the fabric and the ruffles on the legs.  Good luck with the "Punzel" dress.



tricia said:


> I can't quote much, cause I am in Rome on vacation, but I am trying to browse daily.   But I just wanted to ask if you had seen the Oliver and s free ruffle halter pattern.  I'm pretty sure it goes up to larger sizes and it is FREE.  Just google Oliver and s halter.
> 
> I also loved the little girlie cars bowling shirt,  and the rapunzel dress (how is 1 dress for 3 girls working out?)


Hope you are having fun in Rome.  Be sure to update us on your trip when you return.  



JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!


 



JMD1979 said:


> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants detail. This was a first for me but I think they turned out pretty cute! The pattern I used for the ruffles was supposed to be done on store bought pants, but I really wanted to make my own so I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note my next project is very intimidating to me. Maybe some of you will be able to give me some insight.... I just purchased the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. After receiving 2 books on different occasions that came to me without the patterns I decided to order somewhere else. Well the book came and it is just lovely! However, I think I was better off without the patterns! LOL! I have never ever not once ever sewn anything from a regular paper pattern. They have all been pdf print your own type things. I am so overwhelmed by the patterns from that book I don't even know where to begin! The first thing I would like to try is the insa skirt but how do I trace the pattern?
> Jeana


This jeans set is really nice.  The ruffles on the pants legs are really cute.  Let me know how your Insa skirt comes along.  I have that book but I'm AFRAID to do any of the patterns.  Maybe for one of my daughter's Disney outfits.  



belle41379 said:


> Well, not _too_ bad.  First off, LOVE the serger!: It took me less time to sew the pants than it did to do the hem/casing  Of douse, you must understand that my sewing machine is a cheepy I've had for about 14 years.  The thread breaks every 30 stitches Needless to say, it takes forever!  The serger was a dream to work with.
> 
> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready.. I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote.


Oh, your son is so sweet.  The pants came out really nice and I'm very impressed that you did this with plaid fabric - all that matching and lining up.



weluvdizne said:


> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.


Great job on the shorts and the stripwork dress looks like lots of fun, love the colors you used.  Handwashing dishes is not fun and since you won't be spending so much time washing you will have more time for sewing.  



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!


LOVE your sewing room.  It looks like you have a nice big space to create and be inspired in.  



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!


The Ariel dress is really sweet and the AK shorts are cute.  Your sewing room looks really nice and that table looks nice and sturdy for sewing.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!


That hat and shorts are a perfect match for that shirt (I was wondering how you made that shirt until I read your post).  The crayon totes are awesome and I can't believe you made them for the entire class.  Thanks for posting the tutorial.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...seems I am always on here to ask for help lately...I promise to remedy that..
> 
> Lately, I CAN NOT get my files to transfer over to my thumb drive.  The only thing different since this problem started is...I downloaded a free trial of Embird.  Now, part of me is saying that has to be it...but the other part of me can not for the life of me figure out HOW that can be it...
> 
> Any suggestions?  Ideas? Comments?  Complaints?  All of my shirts are sitting here in my laptop and none are in my thumbdrives....yes, as in numerous.  Even tried a new one...no luck!
> 
> I think I need a nap!
> 
> Nini


Can you read what is on the thumb drives on another computer (and copy files to them)?  Do you have another USB port on your computer that you could try?  Can you see the existing files on the thumb drive from your computer?



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn


He is so cute, love the colors.  Victoria did a great job.  



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.


That pillowcase dress is beautiful.  The apron knot dress is really cute and a great use of that fabric.



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~


The Goofy dress is so cute and colorful.  That will be one happy birthday girl.  Great job on the applique.  



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.


What a beautiful quilt, the blocks are lined up so nice and neat.


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  Don't let Lisa and Megan see that!!!!  Megan will be jealous that she didn't get one for her birthday!



too late, so cute D!! Megan loves her Goody and Minnie dresses you made for her!  not jealous at all!  another lucky little girl gets to enjoy D's fabulous work


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Absolutely Gorgeous. One day I will try a simple AG dress.



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



Awesome Quilt It is stunning



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have solved my problem of not having my thumb drives talk to my machine.  Something happened to the thumb drives.  I reformatted and they work perfectly.  I KNEW it couldn't be the software that I downloaded...
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts...
> 
> Nini



So happy you figured it out.


----------



## squirrel

I have a free Photo Book code for any Canadians through Wal-mart.  The book is the 4x4 brag book.  It's okay-good for kids and grandparents.  Here is a link http://womenfreebies.ca/shopping/free-walmart-brag-book/

I made one last night.  Not the easiest software to use to make the book, but it's free.  I don't think you can add any words to the book, I couldn't find a way.  I'm sure my niece will like it.


----------



## mkwj

mkwj said:


> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.



This was actually a sheet my mom found, so the embroidery was already done.  I have had it for a couple of years, but for some reason pillowcase dresses scared me.  Now I am laughing at myself, it was so easy.  Hopefully I will be able to keep it clean.  She only wore it to church and home.  We shall see.



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Love, love, love this.  My dd now wants one.  Your hand appliques are just amazing.



micksmoma said:


> .



You did a great job on this.



cajunfan said:


>


Victoria did such a great job.  I am a huge Alabama fan so I LOVE the elephant.


----------



## mphalens

Okay... I'm going to attempt to get caught up all at once ... we have been out of town and I had a rough night's sleep when we finally got back last night... 
We went to Glen Arbor, MI for my Great Aunt & Uncle's 90th Birthday Party.  Let me tell you what an inspiration the entire celebration was ... My Aunt Marie is my Grandfather's (he passed away unexpectedly when I was only 11) only sister and she also happened to be one of my grandmother's best friends and I have many many childhood memories of my grandparent's with her & Uncle Ken in them.  Anyway, Marie & Ken will have been married 70 years next year ... they have 8 children, 39 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren.  All of their children & their spouses were there this weekend (and are still there, the party is continuing until Thursday), 35 of their grandchildren were there with their spouses and ALL of their great-grandchildren were there.  My Great Uncle gave a speech at the actual birthday party that didn't leave a dry eye in the PACKED large hall... 
It was well worth the 18 hour drive from RI to MI (via Cananda) ... the 2 days we were there (well, we arrived Friday afternoon and left Sunday afternoon) will stay with me for a very long time.  On the way back we stopped in Niagara Falls and I got to see the falls for the first time ... 

Oh!  And, guess what I found at the Joann's in Traverse City, MI?  The Comic Strip Mickey Fabric!!!!!  WooHoo!!!!!


Anyway ... here goes nothing! 



DMGeurts said:


> She doesn't have a name yet.
> 
> But She is definately a *She*.
> 
> The first girl among 3 Brothers.
> 
> And I am definately hooked.
> 
> I found her last night on Craigslist... she looked too sad to be there.  DH had to drive me 40 miles to pick her up with the truck.
> 
> Did I mention that she is beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known for quite some time that I wanted a vintage machine.  While I was in the antique stores the other day, I ran across a Singer 66.  They wanted $60 for her and she was in very poor shape.  I had to pass her by.    I felt so bad.  But once I got home - I just *knew* that I _really_ wanted a vintage machine.  So, I really started researching, and one thing I prefered was the vertical bobbin (that's what I am used to on my Brother machines).  Well, in doing my research - I found out that the Singer 15-91 was the machine for me.  It didn't matter to me if it had a motor - I was kind of intrigued in the hand crank - and it didn't matter to me if it had reverse.  So, this little beauty was listed yesterday... I just had to tell DH that I wanted her (I had bday $$ burning a hole in my pocket).  I was excited to find out that she did have a (working) motor and reverse.  When we got to the seller's house, we also discovered that she had partially rewired the machine (we still have to do the rest) and did clean her up a bit.  I plan to entirely restore her - soon.
> 
> The seller plugged her in, and let me tell you - I have never sewed on anything as smooth or nice as this.  It just glides like a warm knife through butter...
> 
> Sorry - I talk a lot...  Anyways...
> 
> This beauty also came with her original Singer Cabinet #42:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is just no way this cabinet will fit in my new sewing room.  I had thoughts of selling it seperately to recoup some of my $$... but then I couldn't seperate them - they'd been together for so long.  I am such a sap.  So, my youngest dd is getting a "vanity table" in her room.
> 
> Also, this beauty came with all of her original accessories - Soooo many feet.  Thanks to the manual, I know what they all are now, but I can't list them off the top of my head.  I do know that they are all there - box included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every part is all metal... and gorgeous.
> The total price for this beauty, with all her accessories... wait for it... wait for it.... $65.  I couldn't even talk the lady down, it was an amazing deal!  I am beyond excited - especially when I got to sew on her for the first time - seriously, if you ever get the chance to sew on a vintage machine - do it - it's amazing!  The lady couldn't tell me much about this particular machine - she has only owned it for a few years...  I can tell you it was manufactured in the early 1950's - so it's pretty much one of the last runs of this type of body.
> 
> So, now this beauty needs a name...
> 
> And two last photos for tonight...  My first project out of my new sewing room - a cover for my Brother machine.



Congratulations on the new Vintage machine!  It is simply beautiful and I can tell she will be loved!!!  The cover you made looks great too!



VBAndrea said:


> I will have to look at mine, but I just took a band of fabric and folded it so the right side was out (wrong sides facing each other) and serged the edges.  I just sewed that to the raw edge of the solid fabric and then cut the sleeve pattern out on that and assembled as instructed -- clear as mud?
> Might not be the best pic since it's not close up but I can take a better one for you if you'd like:



LOVE the shirt!!!  Y'all are inspiring me to try the Bowling Shirt pattern ... 



babynala said:


> I haven't made too many things but I did make a few shirts for niece when she was visiting. I made this Ariel and a Pink Dinosaur for her Dino themed 4th Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my First Rosetta bag.  It was fun to make but I went with very plain fabrics because I have it mind to give to my sister.  I wish I would have put the ribbon/ruffle up a little higher on the bag (I guess I should have followed the directions when they told me to check it first).



Love the shirts and the bag!!!!  



miprender said:


> The one in North Conway NH has a nice fabric dept. We will be going up there in a few weeks so I may just have to swing in there.
> 
> Here is a the only picture I have so far. I posted this way back in Jan/Feb Now only 25 days until they can really start wearing them



Oooh... I think I'm heading up that way in August ... might have to stop!
And your little guy, I just couldn't thumbnail his pic!  ADORABLE!!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Here are the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a ploy to get your address.  I feel bad that you think that and would like to send a written apology if you can PM me your address.
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like I uploaded the wrong file.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Ginger alone in the basement.  Better go check and make sure she's not running around in her birthday suit.


You CRACK ME UP!!!!  And the mental image of Ginger tooling around the basement neked, well, again ... you crack me up!



SarahJN said:


> Hi everyone - I'm not sure if you all remember me or not.  I was here a few months ago sewing birthday skirts for my 4 year old triplets.  Life has been a bit crazy and I haven't been able to keep up (I would like to though) so I've been lurking and drooling over the fantastic outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share my Rapunzel sundress.
> And here's one of my trio modeling the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun25c by 4forSarah, on Flickr


ADORABLE!!!! LOVE it!




jcmcracken said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't know if you remember me but I asked the question about the Carla C shorts being too long in the crotch?  Imagine my shock when I finished my 5 year old daughter's and they didn't even fit my 3 year old son. Of course, it would have helped if I hadn't sewn them UPSIDE DOWN  Thank goodness, when I searched for the solution, guess what came up... this discussion thread (apparently, someone else out there has done the same thing and you ladies helped her out.)  Thanks for the help, I am undaunted and will continue on my quest to sew for my kids (right side up, of course!)



I can't even begin to list all the mistakes I made while making a pair of pants for DS2 the other day ... sewed wrong seams, forgot the waistband ... well, the list is long and embarrassing, but the end result after lots of seam ripping is pretty good!  So, I'm here to say, been there, done that, should have bought the postcard!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here ya go VBAndrea...the shirts I made inspired by you
> 
> My son (sorry, posted this once before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I whipped this up over the weekend for my DD.  I have a new found respect for those of you that sew doll clothing!!  Making a 6/12 month bowling shirt is NOT EASY!!  And this is still bigger yet than anything someone would make for a doll!  OY, the sleeves were TRICKY!  Can't really tell from the pictures, but Anna's McQueen is appliqued with sparkly red fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of my trio in their shirts soon.  We were heading to the Cars 2 movie today and my little guy was pulling his shirt down from the closet and the hanger swung around and popped in in the eye.  After he didn't settle down about 15 minutes later, we decided to skip the movie and take him to the ER...yep, scratched cornea.  I've officially given up on this week.  Next week has got to be better!!



LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!  So sorry about his eye though!!!!
I saw that Cars2 is playing at the old drive in ... I'm so tempted to take the boys there to see it this weekend when DH finally gets here!!!!

And I'm so sorry about your grandmother ... I'll say a prayer that things work their way out!



miprender said:


> Well my machine held up and I have to share I am OFFICIALLY done with my DISNEY stuff (except for the Rossetta bag I still want to make)  I have made all 5 of us 17 sets of something Disney for our trip. I will post pics later.



17 sets? I bow down!!!!



mommalissa said:


> Use the pretty stuff! Is she trying to talk you into the netting with the big holes? I wouldn't use that.



Yes, she wants me to use the netting with the big holes.  Not pretty and not sure how it would be comfortable for her to wear.  My concern is that I bought her the cutest outfit off of etsy and the tulle layer in the skirt has not held up well.  She has only worn it twice and the tulle already has holes in it.  I want to make sure whatever I use will hold up better.[/QUOTE]

I bought tulle on the roll (6" wide with 25 yards per roll) at Ryco for $2.69 a roll ... 22 colors to choose from ... and I know they sell online somehow too... www.rycotrim.com and they're also on Facebook!



RMAMom said:


> As you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time so today I started sewing for our trip.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirates Outfits
> 
> Jake and easy fits shorts for the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to finally have time to sew, we have been to a First Communion, graduation, family function every weekend for the last month or two! It's been fun but it's time to get serious...



My boys saw these Jake outfits and immediately started asking for their own!



belle41379 said:


> Well, here they are.  I haven't finished the roll up sides yet, because I don't have any buttons that I like with the fabric enough.  But, they are marked and ready. . I'll post details of that when I get it done.
> 
> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> Oh, and I plan to pair them with a navy bout shirt w/Buzz appliqué of the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote.



LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the pants!!!  What pattern/tutorial did you use?????



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



Jealous of your space!  And I LOVE the Wizard of Oz theme!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!



Great outfit for your DD!
Those crayon totes are just wonderful!!!!  I keep thinking I should try to make a couple ... 



I'm having to split this post in two ... more to follow!


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... here's part two!



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



LOVE those elephants!!!  I cannot let DS1 know Victoria is taking orders!  He'll be after me to buy him one!!!  Oh!  And my boys say his name should be Gator the Elephant (can you tell they're Florida Gators fans?  Blue & Orange together ALWAYS equals GATORS in our house ... doesn't matter WHAT it may be)



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



oooh!  both outfits are so pretty!!!  love it!





mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on Sara Beth's outfit and the bags!  She has already picked out fabric for another hat.  It was so easy to make!
> 
> The tute I used for the crayon tute is here: http://www.christynelson.net/category/patterns/coloring-book-and-crayon-tote/
> 
> It was so easy!  I had an assembly line going.  I sewed on the crayon holder part first on to all the bags (this part took the longest), then sewed each bag together.  I did all 10 bags in 2 days...and that is with work, and kids!



Thanks for sharing the tut!



DMGeurts said:


> *I just want to tell everyone - if you ever decide to get an antique or vintage machine (or have one already) - it's most important that you update the wiring.  There's wiring you can see easily (from the machine to the pedal and wall),but there's other wiring that isn't as easy to see (sometimes you have to take off covers) - and that wiring is very hazardous if not replaced - not only as a fire hazard but as an electrocution hazard - since these machines are not grounded and are metal - YOU are the ground.  So. please, if you have one of these machines or plan to get one, make sure that you have someone around who is wiring knowledgeable.  Here's an awesome website with TONS of info:* http://blog.sew-classic.com/categories/Sewing Machine Repair.aspx
> 
> D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.



You've got me thinking I should take a look at mine ... since I guess technically it is 'vintage' being that the machine is from the 60's ... thanks for the info!



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:



I just love the fabric and applique together!!!  Once again, great AG dress I'm sure will be L O V E D !!!!



micksmoma said:


> This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



Simply wonderful ladybug quilt!!!



Well ... I'm sorry if I missed anyone ... there has been so much great stuff posted since last Wednesday ... I'm trying to keep a migraine at bay so I can cut some projects out for sewing ... but it might have to wait until I can focus a little better ...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



LOVE IT!!  A good friend of mine and I have seen Wicked together three times now, once in Chicago and Twice here in Omaha, so Oz has a special place in my heart too.  You have some awesome machines!!  Do you sew with the vintage machines?



disney*mom*82 said:


> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.



So cute, your daughter is a doll!  



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



SO CUTE!!  I need an elephant too!!  



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~



CUTE!!  I love Goofy!!    Hope you were able to get your tags and fishing license!



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



LOVE THAT QUILT!!  Love love love it!!


----------



## micksmoma

weluvdizne said:


> I just love this dress!  Your hand applique is flawless.  It's really amazing. What a lucky little girl.  Great job!!!
> 
> 
> This is really cute.  Love the classic black/white/red colors.  Very cute.  Lady bugs are awesome.  When is the new baby coming?



The baby will be here next month, so I got it done just in time.  This is the most time consuming thing I have ever done.  I also made her a little dress because Daddy wanted camoflauge, I did the pink and black camo and pink with black polka dots, I will try to make a picture later.  It is very plain and I had to cut the pattern down because the first one that was suppose to be 0 to 3 months she probably can wear for her first birthday.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick quick drive by post!


In case you missed my FB post...


I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs at my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!


Can you say HAPPY!!!!



Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> OH ~D......my AG girl came yesterday! I love peg-leg Annie she's so well dressed....she may not want to give the Goofy dress to your little friend!  Ginger has such a big wardrobe.....I have not named my AG doll yet.  She is currently at the spa (cough!... laundry room utility sink) drying after her shampoo, hair treatment & trim, and hot tub full mud mask, she will also be recieving some glucosamine for her joints and body augmentation this afternoon....depending on how well the kids nap, she may go to the makeup chair too!



Yay!!!  Glad you got her!  Post pics when you can.  Sounds like she is going to be clean as a whistle when you finish with her... Just be careful not to get any water in her eyes - they'll rust - and if you do - blow them out _thoroughly_ with canned air.



VBAndrea said:


> Does your fishing license ever really get checked???  We have yet to ask anyone to see ours.  And same for the driver's license, well, for me at least, can't say the same for dh (hmmm, though there was a little smilie of a car speeding down the road to insert, but can't seem to locate it).    This will have to do for your fishing license instead.



Actually, in Mn they drive from lake to lake and put their boats in - then go from boat to boat checking licenses.  It's not very smart to be out on a lake in MN w/o one - especially on a holiday weekend when the DNR is out in full force.  Oh - and if you get pulled over on the hwy and you have fish fillets in your cooler - or whatever - they will check your fishing license and also check to make sure you are not transporting more than your limit per fish.  There are strict regulations about how you can transport and how many you are allowed to have in your posession at one time.  After all, we are the "land of 10k lakes" and the $$ the state makes from fines is astronomical - it only makes sence to enforce... however, other states probably don't make the $$ we do because of fewer lakes, so they might not enforce as heavily as MN.  Make sense?  



VBAndrea said:


> What about her botox injections?  Don't leave those out.  Geez, with all that spa treatment I am beginning to wish I was your AG doll.



LOL  Good point...  Actually - I'd love to be ginger... S-P-O-I-L-E-D!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> too late, so cute D!! Megan loves her Goody and Minnie dresses you made for her!  not jealous at all!  another lucky little girl gets to enjoy D's fabulous work



Awww... Thanks!    You made my day!



mkwj said:


> Love, love, love this.  My dd now wants one.  Your hand appliques are just amazing.
> 
> Victoria did such a great job.  I am a huge Alabama fan so I LOVE the elephant.



Thank you... and thank you.  LOL  



mphalens said:


> Okay... I'm going to attempt to get caught up all at once ... we have been out of town and I had a rough night's sleep when we finally got back last night...
> We went to Glen Arbor, MI for my Great Aunt & Uncle's 90th Birthday Party.  Let me tell you what an inspiration the entire celebration was ... My Aunt Marie is my Grandfather's (he passed away unexpectedly when I was only 11) only sister and she also happened to be one of my grandmother's best friends and I have many many childhood memories of my grandparent's with her & Uncle Ken in them.  Anyway, Marie & Ken will have been married 70 years next year ... they have 8 children, 39 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren.  All of their children & their spouses were there this weekend (and are still there, the party is continuing until Thursday), 35 of their grandchildren were there with their spouses and ALL of their great-grandchildren were there.  My Great Uncle gave a speech at the actual birthday party that didn't leave a dry eye in the PACKED large hall...
> It was well worth the 18 hour drive from RI to MI (via Cananda) ... the 2 days we were there (well, we arrived Friday afternoon and left Sunday afternoon) will stay with me for a very long time.  On the way back we stopped in Niagara Falls and I got to see the falls for the first time ...



Glad to have you back!  

This sounds like it was a wonderful trip!  How awesome to have such a wonderful legacy to pass on about your family.  



mphalens said:


> Oh!  And, guess what I found at the Joann's in Traverse City, MI?  The Comic Strip Mickey Fabric!!!!!  WooHoo!!!!!



You have a knack for finding all the fabrics I am looking for...  I am about to send you a line of credit (cash) and a list...  I'll take one of everything she's getting please.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> SO CUTE!!  I need an elephant too!!


  V says thanks.  




Diz-Mommy said:


> CUTE!!  I love Goofy!!    Hope you were able to get your tags and fishing license!



Check and check... no sewing machine lubricating grease anywhere though... Grrrr...  I might have to order it online - which means - Patience will have to be a little more paitent.  



micksmoma said:


> The baby will be here next month, so I got it done just in time.  This is the most time consuming thing I have ever done.  I also made her a little dress because Daddy wanted camoflauge, I did the pink and black camo and pink with black polka dots, I will try to make a picture later.  It is very plain and I had to cut the pattern down because the first one that was suppose to be 0 to 3 months she probably can wear for her first birthday.



Awww... I can't wait to see it!    Congratulations!



NiniMorris said:


> Quick quick drive by post!
> 
> 
> In case you missed my FB post...
> 
> 
> I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs at my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!
> 
> 
> Can you say HAPPY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Ack... I was just at Walmart...  we never lost our fabric dept. - but I did notice lots of mark downs - unfortunately I was on a mission for the lubricating grease and they don't carry it.  Congrats on the new stash - are you going to post pics?

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Glad to have you back!
> 
> This sounds like it was a wonderful trip!  How awesome to have such a wonderful legacy to pass on about your family.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a knack for finding all the fabrics I am looking for...  I am about to send you a line of credit (cash) and a list...  I'll take one of everything she's getting please.
> 
> D~



Thanks!  It's good to be back!  Now if I could just focus enough for some sewing before DH arrives on Sunday!!!
The weekend was so much fun ... I grew up with lots of Ken & Marie's grandchildren coming to visit in the summers (one of their sons lives in my hometown with his family) and I hadn't gotten to see or really be in touch with them since I left for college ... My dad's side of the family (my grandfather was the oldest of 5 kids) has always been good about "family is family" as far as extended family goes ... 1st, 2nd, 3rd cousins, whatever, we're all just cousins ... adults were always "Aunt & Uncle" no matter their relation ... and the whole thing was just awesome!!!

And  about the line of credit  I had (and I'll never do that again) taken the JoAnn app off of my phone when I was freeing up space for the trip for more movies, etc. and I had to add it to my mom's so I could get my 50% off coupon to make the purchase.  I bought 4 yards even though I still don't know just WHAT I'll make with the fabric  I also found a Little Mermaid print I'd never seen and I was missing Ariel for my princess collection (now, if I could just find Jasmine!!!) ... I ended up getting an inch shy of a yard for $3+ because it was poorly cut so I bought 1/2 yard at full price and got the 50% discount for the "remant piece" but she left it all as one cut ... then I had a 50% off coupon for that too 

They still had a bunch of Comic Strip ... It's the Joann in Traverse City, MI if you wanted to call and order ... but I'll warn you, they upped the price to $9.99 a yard 

On that note, as anyone else noticed that Joann's licensed print fabrics seem to have jumped from $4-9 a yard to $5-12 a yard in the last couple of weeks????


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Thanks!  It's good to be back!  Now if I could just focus enough for some sewing before DH arrives on Sunday!!!
> The weekend was so much fun ... I grew up with lots of Ken & Marie's grandchildren coming to visit in the summers (one of their sons lives in my hometown with his family) and I hadn't gotten to see or really be in touch with them since I left for college ... My dad's side of the family (my grandfather was the oldest of 5 kids) has always been good about "family is family" as far as extended family goes ... 1st, 2nd, 3rd cousins, whatever, we're all just cousins ... adults were always "Aunt & Uncle" no matter their relation ... and the whole thing was just awesome!!!
> 
> And  about the line of credit  I had (and I'll never do that again) taken the JoAnn app off of my phone when I was freeing up space for the trip for more movies, etc. and I had to add it to my mom's so I could get my 50% off coupon to make the purchase.  I bought 4 yards even though I still don't know just WHAT I'll make with the fabric  I also found a Little Mermaid print I'd never seen and I was missing Ariel for my princess collection (now, if I could just find Jasmine!!!) ... I ended up getting an inch shy of a yard for $3+ because it was poorly cut so I bought 1/2 yard at full price and got the 50% discount for the "remant piece" but she left it all as one cut ... then I had a 50% off coupon for that too
> 
> They still had a bunch of Comic Strip ... It's the Joann in Traverse City, MI if you wanted to call and order ... but I'll warn you, they upped the price to $9.99 a yard
> 
> On that note, as anyone else noticed that Joann's licensed print fabrics seem to have jumped from $4-9 a yard to $5-12 a yard in the last couple of weeks????




Wow - sounds like you had a wonderful family growing up.  

  Thanks for the fabric info.  

Josh just called - he found my Singer lubricating grease at an obscure sewing machine shop about 40 miles from here... he had been to 3 different ones this morning - two didn't know what he was talking about (scary) and the last one just sold out of their last tube, but pointed him to the 4th shop.  LOL  Appearantly - this stuff is hard to find (but necessary if you have an old machine).  And - he just happened to be in the area... I didn't make him do this.  

So, Patience should be a happy girl tonight.  

D~


----------



## snubie

Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!


Love the Wicked/Wizard of Oz themed sewing room.  I have a sewing corner in our office space but there is no way I will show a picture.  It is a disaster!




sue_go_disney said:


> I use freezer paper.  I tape the pattern onto my sliding glass door with medical tape (use it also for patching eyes).  The tape doesn't stay stuck to the pattern, and can be re-used.  Only works during the daylight hours, though!  ( the light through the window, not the tape! )



That is a GREAT idea!  thank you for posting.



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



great quilt.  i am working on my first quilt right now.  This one from Mod Kids - Patty Young:







NiniMorris said:


> Quick quick drive by post!
> 
> 
> In case you missed my FB post...
> 
> 
> I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs at my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!
> 
> 
> Can you say HAPPY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



  My Walmart never got rid of it's fabric but I am happy to see others are getting theirs back.


----------



## Darragh

Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE IT!!  A good friend of mine and I have seen Wicked together three times now, once in Chicago and Twice here in Omaha, so Oz has a special place in my heart too.  You have some awesome machines!!  Do you sew with the vintage machines?:



No, I don't sew with either of the older machines.   Neither one of them has ever been plugged in.   I bought one because I thought it was pretty and bought the other one for the cabinet.  That machine would stay dropped down in the cabinet, I put a board over the opening and then would have my regular machine on the board to sew with.


----------



## cajunfan

weluvdizne said:


> I love him!  He's so super cute!!! What's his name?





mkwj said:


> Victoria did such a great job.  I am a huge Alabama fan so I LOVE the elephant.





mphalens said:


> LOVE those elephants!!!  I cannot let DS1 know Victoria is taking orders!  He'll be after me to buy him one!!!  Oh!  And my boys say his name should be Gator the Elephant (can you tell they're Florida Gators fans?  Blue & Orange together ALWAYS equals GATORS in our house ... doesn't matter WHAT it may be)





Diz-Mommy said:


> SO CUTE!!  I need an elephant too!!




I think I will call the elephant Mike...you see hearing the words Alabama and FL Gators just really gave me incentive to name him quickly...after all I am an LSU alum....

I do believe that Miss V may be taking orders...



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What "value" are you all applying to the pillow cases for GKTW?  Some fabric I get on sale, some I don't, and does value mean sale price or regular price?  I don't want to go overboard in my value but I don't feel I should sell myself short -- I am quite sure these are tax deductible -- do I hav eot add all my receipts up exactly or can I guesstimate?  Feel free to PM me if you care to let me know what you submitted for value for your cases.  Thanks




I ended up valuing them at $1 a peice, because all my flannel was bought on sale for $2.5 a yard and figured my print pieces and thread was another 1.5 (probably underestimated here, but they were all on sale...) and made 4 out of each "set" so I came up with $1...and I am suppossed to be good at math

I think this is my first multi quote!
Lynn


----------



## aboveH20

ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies, you will be so proud of me.
> 
> I did my first pair of easy-fits yesterday.  It only took me 8 hours start to finish. Of course, that included breaks to feed children, the baby flipping herself out of the bouncy seat next to my table and needing to be comforted, DD "helping" me while I was winding my bobbin, spilled pins on the floor (don't worry, baby wasn't in the room at the time), and keeping DD from touching everything on the table while I was sewing.



Someday you'll look back and wonder where those days when it took 8 hours to make a 40 minute pair of pants went.  They turned out great.




tricia said:


> I can't quote much, cause I am in Rome on vacation, but I am trying to browse daily.   But I just wanted to ask if you had seen the Oliver and s free ruffle halter pattern.  I'm pretty sure it goes up to larger sizes and it is FREE.  Just google Oliver and s halter.



Enjoy Rome.  I'm having the hardest time convincing my husband that retirement is for traveling!



JMD1979 said:


> OMGoodness! This sounds very similar to my sewing experiences! DH always asks how long it took me to make something and I always have to answer with.... "Well if you add in the time it took me to prepare meals, break up fights, help dress the AG dolls, help to get the wii remotes back on track, go outside to play for a bit??? Um yeah I guess it pretty much took 8 days!"   Your pants look fantastic! I love that fabric and the Mickey shirt sounds darling!
> 
> My pictures are finally through loading so here is what I worked on over the weekend....
> 
> Peace Love and Blue Jeans! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



They turned out great.



belle41379 said:


> DS response when trying them on?  "Are these my roll up pants?  You did it, Mommy!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back tonight to quote



I love his response and I think it reflects on your parenting that you encourage and cheer him on -- that's where he learned it! 



weluvdizne said:


> Well, I didn't get to sew yesterday as planned.  Made an unexpected trip to my sister's house.  She wanted to borrow some thread.  I got a huge bag of fabric paint she no longer wants and some fresh rhubarb from her garden in exchange.  I sure came out way ahead on that deal
> 
> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.



I love the shorts and jumper, and I'd vote for a dishwasher too!



Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!



Looks great.  I have the 'Wicked' CD in my car.  When reading about mishaps on this board I often think of one of the 'Wicked' songs which was my sister's favorite expression -- "No Good Deed Goes Unpunished."



disney*mom*82 said:


> ok Ill try this again...
> 
> Here is my sewing area. I described everything on previous post, but picts werent working, so I wont go into great detail this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!



Looking good in the neighborhood!  I see your organized space has been put to good use.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some crayon totes I made for my preschool class.  The parents and kids loved them!



Nicely done.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...seems I am always on here to ask for help lately...
> 
> Any suggestions?  Ideas? Comments?
> 
> I think I need a nap!
> 
> 
> Nini



A nap'll do it!



cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn



He looks great -- and my college colors --  but our team mascot was an orange, not a gator.  Way to go Victoria.    



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> This was first pillowcase dress I have made.  The front needs to be scrunched more, but my dd was ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.



They both turned out great.  I've seen references lately to the knot dress and forgot what it was.  Now I know.



cogero said:


> Dd finishes school today we are spending the day together I am hoping to have time to sew something and cut out another pair of easy fits.



June 28 seems late.  Snow days?



DMGeurts said:


> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Goofylicious!



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



Beautiful.  I love the black, white, red combination.



NiniMorris said:


> I hate taxes!
> 
> Nini



Me, too.



Meshell2002 said:


> OH ~D......my AG girl came yesterday! I love peg-leg Annie she's so well dressed....she may not want to give the Goofy dress to your little friend!  Ginger has such a big wardrobe.....I have not named my AG doll yet.  She is currently at the spa (cough!... laundry room utility sink) drying after her shampoo, hair treatment & trim, and hot tub full mud mask, she will also be recieving some glucosamine for her joints and body augmentation this afternoon....depending on how well the kids nap, she may go to the makeup chair too!



Spa you say.  I shall not be letting Ginger near the computer lest she get ideas in her head.  Oh, wait, she doesn't have a head.  Never mind.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Good point...  Actually - I'd love to be ginger... S-P-O-I-L-E-D!!!
> 
> D~



She's not S-P-O-I-L-E-D.  She's flown first class fewer than a dozen times and the only reason we got her the Mustang convertible was because she got her math grade up to a good solid D.


----------



## cogero

Nope NYC goes to school for 187 school days. We never have to make up a snow day when we get one because we have so many extra days.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Well - "Patience" is starting to make me live up to her name.  LOL  Josh got her entirely rewired last night (yay - she's no longer a *fire* hazard).  I got her all *oil*ed up - she is still as smooth as *butter*.  I still have the hand wheel off and the *worm* gear exposed, because I need to run to town today and get some "Singer lubrication" - not oil.  I've been looking for a few days at several places - and they are all either out of it, or don't carry it.  So, I am going to have to dig deeper.  Otherwise - several places have said that Vaseline is an alternative.  Josh is also going to polish up her silver pieces.  Then my parts order came yesterday, with her new tension parts (I love that all of her pieces are still readily available in sewing shops and online)... so once Josh gets her polished up, I can put her all back together - and I should have her up an running b the end of today.
> 
> D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.



fire . . . oil . .  . butter. .  . . worms .  .  .???? what in heavens name are your making for dinner? 





cogero said:


> Nope NYC goes to school for 187 school days. We never have to make up a snow day when we get one because we have so many extra days.



I didn't realize that it varies throughout the state.  Our kids have to go to school 180 days, but they usually schedule 183 days to take into account snow days.  If they don't need the three extra days they get an extra day off, and if we go over three snow days they have to make it up somehow.


----------



## cogero

Our mayor thinks the school system is for babysitting. It is part of the reason I have no problem taking the girl child out of school for fun.


----------



## mkwj

Okay I am getting frustrated.  I am attemping my first bowling shirt.  I am doing it unlined.  Well everything is going along smooth and then I get to the sleeves.  The shirt has more material than the sleeve.   Does that make sense?  Would the easiest solution be to take a seem up the sides to make it smaller?


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Quick quick drive by post!
> 
> 
> In case you missed my FB post...
> 
> 
> I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs at my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!
> 
> 
> Can you say HAPPY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



What a deal!  You are so making me wish they sold those packs at our Walmarts here.  So many of them got rid of the sewing departments yet none of them ever got those packs in except one of the two stores that still carried fabric!  Anyhoo -- yeah for fabric coming back.  I w=counted the Disney prints at our good store today and they had 24.  Most were princesses, cars and Pooh.  No Toy Stroy there today though they usually have about three  Our crappy Walmart fabric carries two Disney prints -- Tiana and Pooh.



DMGeurts said:


> Actually, in Mn they drive from lake to lake and put their boats in - then go from boat to boat checking licenses.  It's not very smart to be out on a lake in MN w/o one - especially on a holiday weekend when the DNR is out in full force.  Oh - and if you get pulled over on the hwy and you have fish fillets in your cooler - or whatever - they will check your fishing license and also check to make sure you are not transporting more than your limit per fish.  There are strict regulations about how you can transport and how many you are allowed to have in your posession at one time.  After all, we are the "land of 10k lakes" and the $$ the state makes from fines is astronomical - it only makes sence to enforce... however, other states probably don't make the $$ we do because of fewer lakes, so they might not enforce as heavily as MN.  Make sense?
> D~



Fish limit???  I wonder if we have a fish limit here???  I know you have to have separate licenses for salt and freshwater and kids under twelve don't need a license as long as they are fishing with a licensed adult.  The only really good fish we can catch here is catfish.  Blue Gil are abundant, but I don't like them.



cajunfan said:


> I ended up valuing them at $1 a peice, because all my flannel was bought on sale for $2.5 a yard and figured my print pieces and thread was another 1.5 (probably underestimated here, but they were all on sale...) and made 4 out of each "set" so I came up with $1...and I am suppossed to be good at math
> 
> I think this is my first multi quote!
> Lynn


you were successful at your first multiquote!  I think you undervalued your pillows.  I put mine at $1.50 each and then after adding up receipts I found that probably corresponded (can't say for certain on my prints) I underestimated!  I think my next batch will be $2 a case or more perhaps since Joann's raised their prices.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~



That dress is AWESOME  Peg looks great!  I  Goofy!



aboveH20 said:


> fire . . . oil . .  . butter. .  . . worms .  .  .???? what in heavens name are your making for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that it varies throughout the state.  Our kids have to go to school 180 days, but they usually schedule 183 days to take into account snow days.  If they don't need the three extra days they get an extra day off, and if we go over three snow days they have to make it up somehow.



Our kids went 177 days last year.  Teachers were furloughed 8 days and the kids lost 3 days off their school year.  Teachers had to make up the TWO snow days, even though we have 4 "emergency" weather days built in.


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Awww... I hope she loves it!  And I can't wait to see all the AG outfits she makes!
> 
> FYI - the dress I made above was a free pattern available for download here:  http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/08/popover-doll-dress-free-downloadable-pattern.html
> 
> FWIW... it's not an easy pattern - so it shouldn't be her first... the strap directions are difficult to decipher in my opinon - but the rest of it is pretty easy.  I've made this dress twice - and the end result is supurb - fit is fantastic!
> D~  <--- who _really_ needs to get to town and home again.



Thanks for the link. I am bookmarking for future use. DD did well for her first time sewing but I think she got a little nervous and frustrated that she couldn't sew the pillow in a straight line. I told her we just need to practice and the seem ripper is mommy's best friend



mphalens said:


> Okay... I'm going to attempt to get caught up all at once ... we have been out of town and I had a rough night's sleep when we finally got back last night...
> We went to Glen Arbor, MI for my Great Aunt & Uncle's 90th Birthday Party.  Let me tell you what an inspiration the entire celebration was ... My Aunt Marie is my Grandfather's (he passed away unexpectedly when I was only 11) only sister and she also happened to be one of my grandmother's best friends and I have many many childhood memories of my grandparent's with her & Uncle Ken in them.  Anyway, Marie & Ken will have been married 70 years next year ... they have 8 children, 39 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren.  All of their children & their spouses were there this weekend (and are still there, the party is continuing until Thursday), 35 of their grandchildren were there with their spouses and ALL of their great-grandchildren were there.  My Great Uncle gave a speech at the actual birthday party that didn't leave a dry eye in the PACKED large hall...
> It was well worth the 18 hour drive from RI to MI (via Cananda) ... the 2 days we were there (well, we arrived Friday afternoon and left Sunday afternoon) will stay with me for a very long time.  On the way back we stopped in Niagara Falls and I got to see the falls for the first time ...
> 
> 
> Oooh... I think I'm heading up that way in August ... might have to stop!
> And your little guy, I just couldn't thumbnail his pic!  ADORABLE!!!!!
> .



 Thanks. 

And  back and such a sweet story. WOW 70 years. 





NiniMorris said:


> Quick quick drive by post!
> 
> 
> In case you missed my FB post...
> I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs at my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!
> Nini







DMGeurts said:


> Josh just called - he found my Singer lubricating grease at an obscure sewing machine shop about 40 miles from here... he had been to 3 different ones this morning - two didn't know what he was talking about (scary) and the last one just sold out of their last tube, but pointed him to the 4th shop.  LOL  Appearantly - this stuff is hard to find (but necessary if you have an old machine).  And - he just happened to be in the area... I didn't make him do this.
> 
> So, Patience should be a happy girl tonight.
> 
> D~







snubie said:


> great quilt.  i am working on my first quilt right now.  This one from Mod Kids - Patty Young:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Amazing what a beautiful quilt. And is that an AG poster on the wall?



cogero said:


> Nope NYC goes to school for 187 school days. We never have to make up a snow day when we get one because we have so many extra days.



WOW I didn't realize NYC schools go that long. It's a 180 days in RI, but we had 5 snow days to make up


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> Okay... I'm going to attempt to get caught up all at once ... we have been out of town and I had a rough night's sleep when we finally got back last night...
> We went to Glen Arbor, MI for my Great Aunt & Uncle's 90th Birthday Party.  Let me tell you what an inspiration the entire celebration was ... My Aunt Marie is my Grandfather's (he passed away unexpectedly when I was only 11) only sister and she also happened to be one of my grandmother's best friends and I have many many childhood memories of my grandparent's with her & Uncle Ken in them.  Anyway, Marie & Ken will have been married 70 years next year ... they have 8 children, 39 grandchildren and 15 great-grandchildren.  All of their children & their spouses were there this weekend (and are still there, the party is continuing until Thursday), 35 of their grandchildren were there with their spouses and ALL of their great-grandchildren were there.  My Great Uncle gave a speech at the actual birthday party that didn't leave a dry eye in the PACKED large hall...
> It was well worth the 18 hour drive from RI to MI (via Cananda) ... the 2 days we were there (well, we arrived Friday afternoon and left Sunday afternoon) will stay with me for a very long time.  On the way back we stopped in Niagara Falls and I got to see the falls for the first time ...


That sounds wonderful.  What a great memory for your family.  



NiniMorris said:


> Quick quick drive by post!
> 
> In case you missed my FB post...
> 
> I just got 20 packs of 2 yard cut fabrics and 4 fat quarter packs a t my local WalMart for less than $50!!!!!!!  And the best news...the manager confirmed that the old fabric department is coming back!  SOON!
> 
> Nini


Great shopping and Yeah for the fabric dept.



micksmoma said:


> The baby will be here next month, so I got it done just in time.  This is the most time consuming thing I have ever done.  I also made her a little dress because Daddy wanted camoflauge, I did the pink and black camo and pink with black polka dots, I will try to make a picture later.  It is very plain and I had to cut the pattern down because the first one that was suppose to be 0 to 3 months she probably can wear for her first birthday.


That dress sounds cute.  How exciting to have a new baby.  



DMGeurts said:


> You have a knack for finding all the fabrics I am looking for...  I am about to send you a line of credit (cash) and a list...  I'll take one of everything she's getting please.
> 
> D~


Sounds like you need a personal shopper for fabrics but with all the great fabric she finds you wallet could be in big trouble.  



snubie said:


> great quilt.  i am working on my first quilt right now.  This one from Mod Kids - Patty Young:


That quilt is really pretty but looks a little tricky.  Can't wait to see your finished creation.



mkwj said:


> Okay I am getting frustrated.  I am attemping my first bowling shirt.  I am doing it unlined.  Well everything is going along smooth and then I get to the sleeves.  The shirt has more material than the sleeve.   Does that make sense?  Would the easiest solution be to take a seem up the sides to make it smaller?


Hmmm, I'm no bowling shirt expert but I just finished one.  I did the lined version but I still can't think of how there would be "extra" fabric since the lining is just a duplicate of the main shirt.  The sleeves are a little tricky.  Did you try re-reading the directions and looking at the pictures in color.  Sorry I'm not much help but I hope you get it figured out.  Someone around here will probably be of more help then me, I've never done an unlined version (I need to follow the directions STEP by STEP).


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> Everything is awesome!  Congrats on the new dishwasher - I hand washed for 5 years in our old house (couldn't put one in because of the layout)... I was so happy to have one when we bought this house!
> D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.



I just bought myself a new dishwasher the other week. I was so excited, our old one had been broken for 5 years too!



DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That is soooo aorable!!!!! What a sweet thing for you to do!



Darragh said:


> Thanks!  Its actually a Lilly.  I bought it with the "intention" of eventually trading it in and upgrading to a Rose.  As you can see, that never happened.  Now I'm glad that I didn't so that I can have a dedicated embroidery machine and still be sewing on the Lilly.



Good decsion!!! Vikings really are great machines! I have to take my Rose in to have the presser foot lever fixed, but I'm hoping that won't take long or cost too much! 



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.



I love this quilt! You did a fabulous job on it! I love Heather's ladybug  too! 



Meshell2002 said:


> OH ~D......my AG girl came yesterday! I love peg-leg Annie she's so well dressed....she may not want to give the Goofy dress to your little friend!  Ginger has such a big wardrobe.....I have not named my AG doll yet.  She is currently at the spa (cough!... laundry room utility sink) drying after her shampoo, hair treatment & trim, and hot tub full mud mask, she will also be recieving some glucosamine for her joints and body augmentation this afternoon....depending on how well the kids nap, she may go to the makeup chair too!



I was busy the other week setting up Heather's new website, and I think I missed what doll you got. Do you have pictures? I would love to see her! I love AG dolls! 



VBAndrea said:


> Does your fishing license ever really get checked???  We have yet to ask anyone to see ours..



They do around here, in Michigan. If you are caught without one, they take all your fishing gear away and fine you too.  They have actual boats they take out onto the lake to check. 






aboveH20 said:


> Someday you'll look back and wonder where those days when it took 8 hours to make a 40 minute pair of pants went.
> 
> She's not S-P-O-I-L-E-D.  She's flown first class fewer than a dozen times and the only reason we got her the Mustang convertible was because she got her math grade up to a good solid D.



First you made me cry 

then

you made me laugh! 


cogero said:


> Nope NYC goes to school for 187 school days. We never have to make up a snow day when we get one because we have so many extra days.



WOW! That's a lot of school! 



aboveH20 said:


> fire . . . oil . .  . butter. .  . . worms .  .  .???? what in heavens name are your making for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is too funny! 



cogero said:


> Our mayor thinks the school system is for babysitting. It is part of the reason I have no problem taking the girl child out of school for fun.



I don't blame you! When will they start back then? (I'm thinking I could probably figure this out with some math, but I don't feel like it!)



VBAndrea said:


> Fish limit???  I wonder if we have a fish limit here???  I know you have to have separate licenses for salt and freshwater and kids under twelve don't need a license as long as they are fishing with a licensed adult.  The only really good fish we can catch here is catfish.  Blue Gil are abundant, but I don't like them.



We have strict fish limits in Michigan too, and they do check. There are also size requirements and different seasons for different kinds of fish. 

You prefer catfish over blue gil????? You need to have my husband cook some for you! YUMMY!!! Especially if it is caught while ice fishing.  

My husband works as a manager at a grocery store, but he IS a fisherman!


----------



## micksmoma

Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?


----------



## micksmoma

snubie said:


> Love the Wicked/Wizard of Oz themed sewing room.  I have a sewing corner in our office space but there is no way I will show a picture.  It is a disaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a GREAT idea!  thank you for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> great quilt.  i am working on my first quilt right now.  This one from Mod Kids - Patty Young:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Walmart never got rid of it's fabric but I am happy to see others are getting theirs back.



I love the quilt but I would never get that done.  I know it will be wonderful.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...


Ok, I just love the pirate dress and the shirts for the cruise are the best.  You did a wonderful job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mkwj said:


> Okay I am getting frustrated.  I am attemping my first bowling shirt.  I am doing it unlined.  Well everything is going along smooth and then I get to the sleeves.  The shirt has more material than the sleeve.   Does that make sense?  Would the easiest solution be to take a seem up the sides to make it smaller?



Ok, I have made every mistake possible on a bowling shirt and even created some new mistakes.  I make them all the time lined and unlined.  Normally the sleeves would be the last place I would expect a problem.  Just hem the edge, sew the sides and drop into the shirt.

Please give more information so I can find a solution.


----------



## Mel0215

Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time. 
You are all very inspirational, and talented. 

I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy. 
Front:




Back: 




Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)





Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.

-M


----------



## mphalens

Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M





And great job!!!


----------



## mkwj

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I have made every mistake possible on a bowling shirt and even created some new mistakes.  I make them all the time lined and unlined.  Normally the sleeves would be the last place I would expect a problem.  Just hem the edge, sew the sides and drop into the shirt.
> 
> Please give more information so I can find a solution.



Okay I will try.  I was matching up the sleeve to the shirt to pin and sew it.  They don't match up.  I have about 2 inches more material on the shirt.  What I am wondering is if I can just sew up the sides to make it smaller.


----------



## Disney Yooper

teresajoy said:


> We have strict fish limits in Michigan too, and they do check. There are also size requirements and different seasons for different kinds of fish.
> 
> You prefer catfish over blue gil????? You need to have my husband cook some for you! YUMMY!!! Especially if it is caught while ice fishing.
> 
> My husband works as a manager at a grocery store, but he IS a fisherman!



I remember all the fishing trips that Bob, Dave and Brian took in college.  They'd go out every day if they could.  Good memories.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im a bit whacked out tonight with packing and taking medicine and giving Zoey a bath (she hates getting a bath) and stuff, but  just wanted to say....
> 
> D - love your  new girl - I have something old in my basement, I'll have to take a pic sometime, she is in a cabinet too, but I think she is silver!! She was grandma's!!!
> 
> Love all the pillowcases, they are just so cute - has anyone figured out if we can get the right size insert anywhere?
> 
> So, some of you knew about my step brother and his wife adopting a baby from China - well, they got home Wednesday night!!!!!! If you have a few tissues, you might want to watch this sweet video clip - Big Brothers are Ryan and Will (they are both adopted too, but state side as newborns), Mom is Brenda, and Dad is Johnny - say a prayer for them as they all adjust to being the Fab 5!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raqtMKtb2kM
> 
> Hugs to Everyone!! Wendy



Wendy, I know you aren't going to read this probably but I was crying before I got a minute into it! What a beautiful family and congrats to them! She is just precious!! 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are a few pictures of the customs on our Disney Dream cruise a few weeks ago...



 I am so glad I had time to get this dress made!! It is so beautiful on!

 I love the others too!!! Your kids are always the cutest!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

jessica52877 said:


> I am so glad I had time to get this dress made!! It is so beautiful on!
> 
> I love the others too!!! Your kids are always the cutest!!



I am soooo glad you made it too!!! I loved it and we got tons of compliments!! I will definitely have you make more dresses and tees for our future trips!!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I was busy the other week setting up Heather's new website, and I think I missed what doll you got. Do you have pictures? I would love to see her! I love AG dolls!
> 
> They do around here, in Michigan. If you are caught without one, they take all your fishing gear away and fine you too.  They have actual boats they take out onto the lake to check.
> 
> We have strict fish limits in Michigan too, and they do check. There are also size requirements and different seasons for different kinds of fish.
> 
> You prefer catfish over blue gil????? You need to have my husband cook some for you! YUMMY!!! Especially if it is caught while ice fishing.
> 
> My husband works as a manager at a grocery store, but he IS a fisherman!


Heather is having a website?????  Is it up yet???  Details please!!!!!!  I have some designs bookmarked on etsy to buy but I keep telling myself I need to finish everything I bought from Embroidery Library first -- if only Heather had horses and trains (though the monorail is on my list!).

I looked up fishing requirements and it varies by river and lake!!!  Catfish are unlimited except you can only keep one a day greater than 34 inches.  The biggest one dh caught was 9 pounds and I don't think it was that long, and anything you catch over 10 pounds should be released (not by law, just polite fishing among catfishers since those are the breeders).  You can only keep five snapping turtle per day though -- dh caught one last time by accident and released it.  He also caught an eel.

Your dh can cook for me anytime -- I detest cooking.  I will sew, he can cook   I bet fish from ice fishing is yummy!





micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?


Adorable!  I love black and pink together.  What about adding some black rick rack?  That would make it a bit less plain (though I really don't think it's at all plain!) and that is something inexpensive and easy to sew on.



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M


Welcome!  Great dress though I'm not sure your boy will be too happy with the butterflies...or the dress.  Love the applique on the tote!



mkwj said:


> Okay I will try.  I was matching up the sleeve to the shirt to pin and sew it.  They don't match up.  I have about 2 inches more material on the shirt.  What I am wondering is if I can just sew up the sides to make it smaller.


Double check your pattern to make sure you used the right sized sleeve.  Did your sleeve piece print correctly with the one inch square box?  And did you sew the sleeve correctly -- did you put the seam where it was supposed to be?  Did you cut the sleeve pattern correctly on the fold?  I fear if you sew up the side to match the sleeve that it will be too tight / unable to raise arm comfortably while wearing shirt.  I have a feeling you did something incorrect with the sleeve construction.  I once didn't put my fold in the right spot when cutting.

Maybe you could take pictures -- April is really good with the bowling shirt and while I haven't made one lately, I have done several in the past.


----------



## cogero

Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M



Welcome and your work is great. Could you tell me what tutorial you used I have a friend having a baby girl in October.

Teresa we go back on September 8th it was supposed to be the 7th but they changed it for some reason but that is okay it gives us a couple days to relax when we get home from Disney on the 4th.


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> Okay I will try.  I was matching up the sleeve to the shirt to pin and sew it.  They don't match up.  I have about 2 inches more material on the shirt.  What I am wondering is if I can just sew up the sides to make it smaller.



I have never done it this way on a _human_ shirt... however - this is how I sew dolly shirts all the time.    Try it... What's the worst that could happen?  Worst case scenerio - you'd have to rip it out.  I'd start sewing at the cuff of the sleeve, and just go a few inches into the shirt portion... then try it on - if it works, keep going, if not - it's less to rip out.  You may even want to skip back stitching at the ends to make it easier and do a basting seam _bigger stitches are easier to rip out), until you see if it works... if it does, just trace over those basting stitches with your regular stitching.  Make sense?  Sometimes I am such a visual person that I have have to just test things out to make sure they will work.  LOL



snubie said:


> i am working on my first quilt right now.  This one from Mod Kids - Patty Young:



I love this quilt!  Please post pictures when you have it finished!  It's adorable!



aboveH20 said:


> Spa you say.  I shall not be letting Ginger near the computer lest she get ideas in her head.  Oh, wait, she doesn't have a head.  Never mind.
> 
> She's not S-P-O-I-L-E-D.  She's flown first class fewer than a dozen times and the only reason we got her the Mustang convertible was because she got her math grade up to a good solid D.



ROFLMAO!!!!  She must have really shown some effort to earn that Mustang... let me guess - since it was only a D - she had to settle for white, but if she would have had a solid C - she could have had red?  Isn't that what every good parent does?  



aboveH20 said:


> fire . . . oil . .  . butter. .  . . worms .  .  .???? what in heavens name are your making for dinner?



I think you freightened DH... he chose to cook dinner tonight... the best pork chops I've ever had on the grill... He claims it's his new secret grilling technique.    Maybe it was the worms?



micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?



Adorable.  The only thing I'd consider adding for a baby would be an applique.  I get scared of choking hazards too.



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M



Totally adorable...  Oliver and S has some adorable boy sewing patterns - in case you are interested.  They are the old style paper patterns (with really thick paper), but they come with decent directions - definately not the play by play of Carla C. - but much better than most paper patterns.

Your first applique is amazing!  You should be very proud of yourself!

Oh - and welcome...  


It's official... Drum roll...  *Patience is up and running!*  I had to fiddle with her tension a bit... but considering that I had her tension parts in pieces - you can see them all in the bowl in the background there:





Not to mention that her face plate is off  - and she's nekkid...    I was very happy that I was able to get the tension back together and it worked!    I just can't wait to show you all my after pictures - she cleaned up amazingly well - you won't believe it.  She really was a clean machine when I started, so I was really surprised that I was able to get her cleaner.  

I sewed a few denim scraps with her tonight - and she just purrs when you push her pedal...  I think I am addicted to these vintage machines.  My Brother machines just clunk-clunk along and this girl just whirrs - it's so cool!

So, tomorrow is moving day for Patience... into the sewing room with all her Brothers.    Now the next dillema... what should her first project be?  I'm thinking a new cover to keep all the dust out.

D~


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

I am amazed at all of you!  I am new to the DisBoard, and I thought the T-Shirt and other things on the DisIgner's forum was super cool - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  While I can't sew a stitch, I am in awe of the things I've seen here.  Neat, neat, neat!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

The little girls dress is amazing!  Thank you for sharing that photo


----------



## aboveH20

micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?



I love it.  



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M



The clothes and bag look great, and I know what you mean . . . first you have to learn to sew, then you have to learn to upload photos, but for me the worst part is proofreading.  I always miss a couple typos.




DMGeurts said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!  She must have really shown some effort to earn that Mustang... let me guess - since it was only a D - she had to settle for white, but if she would have had a solid C - she could have had red?  Isn't that what every good parent does?



Yup, it's called tough love.




DMGeurts said:


> I think you freightened DH... he chose to cook dinner tonight... the best pork chops I've ever had on the grill... He claims it's his new secret grilling technique.    Maybe it was the worms?
> 
> It's official... Drum roll...  *Patience is up and running!*  I had to fiddle with her tension a bit... but considering that I had her tension parts in pieces - you can see them all in the bowl in the background there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed a few denim scraps with her tonight - and she just purrs when you push her pedal...  I think I am addicted to these vintage machines.  My Brother machines just clunk-clunk along and this girl just whirrs - it's so cool!
> 
> So, tomorrow is moving day for Patience... into the sewing room with all her Brothers.    Now the next dillema... what should her first project be?  I'm thinking a new cover to keep all the dust out.
> 
> D~



Yummy dinner.

 Patience.


----------



## Atlanta GRITS

My sewing student has cancelled for today, so I am making a quick shopping trip to Joann's and then back to work on our t shirts.  Somehow I thought it would be easier this trip.  I am only sewing for 4 (instead of 7) and no customs this trip...only t shirts...and only for 8 days not 12...but it seems to be taking me almost as long!

Have fun everyone and play nice...oh wait that was for the kids!



Nini[/QUOTE]


Nini,  I just read this post, and you mention above that you have a sewing student?!  We live within 10 miles I'll bet of each other (Monroe isn't that big), and I would love to learn to sew.  Are you accepting anymore students who haven't any experience?  Would you please PM me if so?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.


----------



## aboveH20

*billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.

It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.  

Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.












And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.

This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.






You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.

Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.






It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago. 






Can you see them?

Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.

Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!






 Good night.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!     I think Ginger's pillow case dress is amazing!  I just love how you put her name on it!  

Most days, you make me laugh so hard that I cry...  



aboveH20 said:


> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.



I think Ginger would also look great in a pair of peep toes... just sayin'  



aboveH20 said:


> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



I love this dress!!!  It turned out adorable!  I just love how you put the cherry on top too... CUTE!    Are you planning to do a matching one for yourself?  

D~


----------



## jas0202

Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.  

First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.  

What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."  

OK...here's the pictures!

Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!





Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...





This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.





Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy*
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.


----------



## jessica52877

Atlanta GRITS said:


> I am amazed at all of you!  I am new to the DisBoard, and I thought the T-Shirt and other things on the DisIgner's forum was super cool - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  While I can't sew a stitch, I am in awe of the things I've seen here.  Neat, neat, neat!  Thank you for sharing.



Welcome!! I bet we don't live too far from each other either! I really want to get some sort of meet together for all of us in the area but one is 8 months pregnant and lives probably 2 hours from here and the other just moved and it now takes her about 2 hours probably to get here so I guess I was trying to wait for things to calm down. That will never happen though and we'll just have to do it a couple of times until we can meet everyone!



aboveH20 said:


> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.



Super cute! I guess I should admit to the fact that I had NO idea you were supposed to put velcro on the AG simply sweet dresses (or stripwork, not sure which you are using, assuming they are both the same)! I guess I don't read directions either! I didn't have a doll at the time to see how hard it was to get on/off either.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.
> 
> It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.
> 
> Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



 thanks for the great laugh Cheryl....Megan actually ran in to see what was so funny.....you'd better keep an eye on that Ginger, she looks like trouble


----------



## teresajoy

Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M


The dress is adorable!!! Your little guy is going to look so cute in that! 

Great job on the applique!!  and posting pictures!




Disney Yooper said:


> I remember all the fishing trips that Bob, Dave and Brian took in college.  They'd go out every day if they could.  Good memories.



He likes to talk about all the fun trips they had! Brian would still fish everyday if he could! Fishing makes him almost as happy as I do!  
I've been trying to get him to change his FB picture to something OTHER than him with a fish. So far, all he's done is just change it to a different fish! 



jessica52877 said:


> I am so glad I had time to get this dress made!! It is so beautiful on!


I thought that was your handiwork Jessica! It's adorable!



VBAndrea said:


> Heather is having a website?????  Is it up yet???  Details please!!!!!!  I have some designs bookmarked on etsy to buy but I keep telling myself I need to finish everything I bought from Embroidery Library first -- if only Heather had horses and trains (though the monorail is on my list!).
> 
> I looked up fishing requirements and it varies by river and lake!!!  Catfish are unlimited except you can only keep one a day greater than 34 inches.  The biggest one dh caught was 9 pounds and I don't think it was that long, and anything you catch over 10 pounds should be released (not by law, just polite fishing among catfishers since those are the breeders).  You can only keep five snapping turtle per day though -- dh caught one last time by accident and released it.  He also caught an eel.
> 
> Your dh can cook for me anytime -- I detest cooking.  I will sew, he can cook   I bet fish from ice fishing is yummy!



Yes! It's up! I'm very excited! Froufroubyheathersue.com Her designs are instantly downloadable now!!!  I also updated her Facebook shop to be instant downloads too.

There seem to be a lot of rules for fishing! Brian was telling me that some places have "slot" limits on the fish, not under a certain size and not over a certain size. 

Brian is the BEST cook! (thank goodness, becaue I am NOT!) I don't know why ice fish taste better, but they do! 



cogero said:


> Teresa we go back on September 8th it was supposed to be the 7th but they changed it for some reason but that is okay it gives us a couple days to relax when we get home from Disney on the 4th.



I was afraid you were going to say they went back in August! That really is a short summer vacation though. I couldn't stand that. 



Atlanta GRITS said:


> I am amazed at all of you!  I am new to the DisBoard, and I thought the T-Shirt and other things on the DisIgner's forum was super cool - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  While I can't sew a stitch, I am in awe of the things I've seen here.  Neat, neat, neat!  Thank you for sharing.



Stick around, we'll get you sewing!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.



My first thought is a Precious Dress or Portrait Peasant, with pink top and pink underskirt for the Princess one and something similar for the Mickey's. 

Not extremely inspired, but I think it would be very pretty. I love those fabrics!



aboveH20 said:


> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



I almost spit water all over my keyboard when I saw Ginger's pillowcase dress!!!!!!  She looks very cute. It really accentuates her figure. 

I love her stripwork jumper too, and her platform shoes! 

The last picture scares me like a rabid sock monkey. 



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That is really pretty! And so practical! It makes me want a stroller just so I can have one!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> It's official... Drum roll...  *Patience is up and running!*  I had to fiddle with her tension a bit... but considering that I had her tension parts in pieces - you can see them all in the bowl in the background there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that her face plate is off  - and she's nekkid...    I was very happy that I was able to get the tension back together and it worked!    I just can't wait to show you all my after pictures - she cleaned up amazingly well - you won't believe it.  She really was a clean machine when I started, so I was really surprised that I was able to get her cleaner.
> 
> I sewed a few denim scraps with her tonight - and she just purrs when you push her pedal...  I think I am addicted to these vintage machines.  My Brother machines just clunk-clunk along and this girl just whirrs - it's so cool!
> 
> So, tomorrow is moving day for Patience... into the sewing room with all her Brothers.    Now the next dillema... what should her first project be?  I'm thinking a new cover to keep all the dust out.
> 
> D~



Yay!!!  I hope you both have a wonderful day tomorrow!!!  And I definitely think she should make herself a cover - she might need to be able to hide from those brothers of hers 



aboveH20 said:


> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



Wow!  Ginger's pillowcase dress is just so "her" 
How does she like her new shoes?  I always have a hard time not wobbling around in platforms ... please tell her to be careful on those basement stairs!!!  Wouldn't want her to fall and lose her head ... 
And that cupcake dress!  Well, I definitely think y'all need to have high tea out someplace ... when are you going to make your matching outfit???
And as for "those people" ... around here we have to watch out for the strippers ... for some reason Finn's babies like to go streaking and it scares the daylights out of my poor AG girls 



DMGeurts said:


> I love this dress!!!  It turned out adorable!  I just love how you put the cherry on top too... CUTE!    Are you planning to do a matching one for yourself?
> 
> D~



I'm with you ... can't wait to see what she comes up with for a matching outfit  



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!



Ooooh!!!!  I so have to check that out!!!!  I'd love a stroller bag for the parks!!!!
You did a great job!  I'm sure your friend will LOVE it!


So, so much for cutting out projects tonight ... I was all set to make a run to Walmart for some blue and some white cotton (I'm testing a new Aivilo apron skirt pattern and thought it'd look adorable if I did Belle's blue with white apron) after dinner ... and then was going to come home and cut out LOTS of projects so I could get some sewing done tomorrow morning ... (I need to cut out and sew the RockStar pants for the boys, I want to do two Cars themed bowling shirts, I have two pairs of easy fits cut out to sew for Phalen, a skirt for myself ... the list goes on and on) ...
Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ... 
Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ... 

I did manage to print the iron-on DISigns for Finn's 3rd birthday party t-shirts ... I got 4 of the 11 shirts done just fine ... the 5th one I slipped and tagged the design with the iron and it melted a hole in the design   So, to Walmart I'll go tomorrow ... for another 3T shirt ...   I'll take a picture to show y'all when i get them all done


----------



## JMD1979

That outfit is awesome. That hippy applique is too cute.

As for tracing patterns I use my sliding doors. I tape the pattern on the door and then tape plain white copy paper and trace it out that way. I usually used the 11x17 paper that we have from work, but any size would do.
[/QUOTE]





sue_go_disney said:


> I use freezer paper.  I tape the pattern onto my sliding glass door with medical tape (use it also for patching eyes).  The tape doesn't stay stuck to the pattern, and can be re-used.  Only works during the daylight hours, though!  ( the light through the window, not the tape! )





VBAndrea said:


> I love the jeans!  They are so cute and now you have me wanting to make a pair like that.  The whole outfit is fantastic!
> 
> OK, here's how I trace patterns.  I take the awful tissue paper crap and lay it out on my island.  I take the size I want to do and trace it with a marker of a particular color -- that way later when I make a different size I trace it with a different color marker for ease.  For me it's easier than deciphering the dashes and dots while tracing, so while it's an extra step, it saves me in the long run.
> 
> I buy a tablet of tracing paper which you can get at Walmart.  For most patterns I have to tape some of the tracing paper together as it is only 8.5" x 11".  I then trace the pattern onto the paper right over the marker line using a pencil.  I then add a 1/4 inch seam allowance where need be and cut the pattern out.  I am sure to label it as well and I mark the size with a colored marker for ease of use when I am doing multiple sizes (such as making identical skirts for a BG).
> 
> The tracing paper doesn't wrinkle up like the tissue and it folds easily for storage.
> 
> I have heard other people trace patterns on clear shower curtain liners for durability.  I also got this really awesome clearish paper that my dd used to trace maps on at school.  Her teacher at the time, who is an expert seamstress, had no clue where the paper came from.  It was clear enough to trace but extremely durable (would not tear) and came on a large roll.  I really need to see if a craft store might have something like that.
> 
> And the Insa is EASY to trace -- just three pieces is all!  Just be sure to add your seam allowances!  The Insa is also easy to make and great for applique.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I have that book too, and I'm totally intimidated by the patterns as well.  I need Carla to write her own interpretations for me...I'm so spoiled by her easy to understand patterns.  I collect paper patterns, but I very rarely break them out and use them.  SHHH!!  Don't tell DH!
> 
> That lil hippie outfit is AHHHHHHHDORABLE!!  Beautiful work as always!!





Disney Yooper said:


> I love the jeans.  My mom added the material to my jeans when I was a teenager.  I like the addition of the ruffles.


 Thanks so much to everyone for the compliments and the tips on tracing. I'm getting braver..... I actually laid out the pattern on my table! Another question.... Do you all cut around the actual pieces you are wanting to trace to make it more manageable or do you leave it all intact? 



weluvdizne said:


> Anyway, I finally uploaded pix of my first pair of easy fits.  Not sure how long it took, because I was tending to my baby at the same time and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a SS stripwork that I made my dd for our trip.  Hand appliqued MM head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a want list going, and on it is a serger and an embroidery machine.  However, the mom of 3 prevailed today, and we bought a new dishwasher instead!  Can't wait til it gets here on Saturday.  I've been handwashing dishes for 2 years now.


Love those cars pants and the strip work jumper is darling! I think if I didn't have a dishwasher I would have chose that over my other wants too! 





Darragh said:


> Having been inspired by sewing rooms that I've seen here, I finally got off my butt and put together a sewing room.  I had so much stuff from two or three other rooms that it totally filled up one room.  Then I decorated in my favorite Wicked/Wizard of Oz theme.  Hope you enjoy!


This is AWESOME! I would be thrilled to work in here when I craft!!



disney*mom*82 said:


> Here is the Little Mermaid dress I made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little shorts I made her, I have a tank top that I will sew a mickey head on front with same material. Of course, this is for Animal Kingdom!


Adorable dress and shorts! And a great sewing space too!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have something to share....
> 
> These are the easy fit shorts and the patchwork bucket hat I have been working on.  The shorts took me 30 minutes and only because the hem was too big for my short child and I had to refold them to 1 1/2 inches instead of 2 1/2 inches! (The shirt is from Old NAvy)
> 
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....


Great job on the hat and shorts! And who wouldn't love that puppy? Adorable! Also love the crayon totes!







cajunfan said:


> So today I received a very special package.
> 
> I loved D's elephant pin cusion so much....
> 
> Miss Victoria allowed me to purchase one of her beautiful and fun creations! I asked her to pick the colors and this what arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HIM!! (I don't know why I think it is a boy)
> 
> Thank you so much Victoria! You did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> Lynn


 Oh. My. Gosh. He is sooooo cute that I think if he were mine I would have trouble poking him with pins!  I might HAVE to HAVE one of these! 



mkwj said:


> I finally got some pictures.  I really need to start taking them with my good camera and not my phone.  It is just so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the apron knot dress.  I found this material in a shop in Nashville.  I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it, but I love it on this dress.


 Such a sweet dress and I don't think I could have passed up that fabric either! So cute!





mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on Sara Beth's outfit and the bags!  She has already picked out fabric for another hat.  It was so easy to make!
> 
> The tute I used for the crayon tute is here: http://www.christynelson.net/category/patterns/coloring-book-and-crayon-tote/
> 
> It was so easy!  I had an assembly line going.  I sewed on the crayon holder part first on to all the bags (this part took the longest), then sewed each bag together.  I did all 10 bags in 2 days...and that is with work, and kids!


Thanks so much for sharing this link!




cogero said:


> I took today off from work. Dd finishes school today we are spending the day together I am hoping to have time to sew something and cut out another pair of easy fits. I also need to do a matching shirt





DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.    So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> 
> I love how it turned out!  Our neighbor girl spent the whole day fishing with her family and didn't get home until late, so I didn't get to give this to her, I will make sure she gets it today.
> 
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I better get to town.  Since I live in MN, and our government is facing a shut down in a few days - I need to get my tabs for my van and my fishing license - our I'll be very illegal fishing over 4th of July and driving thereafter.
> 
> D~


Oh this is just too cute! I am sure the little girl will fall in love!



micksmoma said:


> I love the pillowcase dress and all of the AG creations and everything else.  I even have a daughter that has bought a sewing machine since I got her to look at this site.  She was coming over today to make some shorts with her new machine but has canceled because of the weather.  This is my first attempt at a quilt.  Thanks to Heather Sue for the great ladybug applique.  My daughter wanted ladybugs so this is what I did.  The new baby will be named after my mother and her favorite color was red so that made the ladybug choice even more special.


Just Beautiful!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have solved my problem of not having my thumb drives talk to my machine.  Something happened to the thumb drives.  I reformatted and they work perfectly.  I KNEW it couldn't be the software that I downloaded...
> 
> Thanks again for the thoughts...
> 
> Nini


YAY!! Glad you figured it out!



babynala said:


> This jeans set is really nice.  The ruffles on the pants legs are really cute.  Let me know how your Insa skirt comes along.  I have that book but I'm AFRAID to do any of the patterns.  Maybe for one of my daughter's Disney outfits.




Continued next post....


----------



## jeniamt

jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.




Hello all!  I've been away from the boards for awhile and miss everyone!!!  Amazing stuff posted, as always.  Had to comment about this bag... I am so excited to see it made.  I posted the link a few months ago when someone was asking about a stroller bag.  You did such a great job and it makes me want to go sew one up!  Thanks for including your modifications and suggestions for making it again.  It turned out really great.


----------



## JMD1979

micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?


I think is is perfection just how it is, but if you really want to add something I agree with some ric rac or ribbon trim!





Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M


That dress is super sweet and I love the applique you did on the bag. Hand applique scares me.... not when other do it. Just when I do it! LOL!





DMGeurts said:


> That outfit is TDF!!!  Super cute!
> 
> I have that book too...  I have yet to make anything out of it.  I must find a girl that wants a Feliz - so I can give it a whirl.  I've never even taken the patterns out of the envelopes.  However, I have read the book cover to cover - and there are so many interesting techniques in there.
> D~  <---- stepping off of her box now.





teresajoy said:


> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that her face plate is off  - and she's nekkid...    I was very happy that I was able to get the tension back together and it worked!    I just can't wait to show you all my after pictures - she cleaned up amazingly well - you won't believe it.  She really was a clean machine when I started, so I was really surprised that I was able to get her cleaner.
> 
> I sewed a few denim scraps with her tonight - and she just purrs when you push her pedal...  I think I am addicted to these vintage machines.  My Brother machines just clunk-clunk along and this girl just whirrs - it's so cool!
> 
> So, tomorrow is moving day for Patience... into the sewing room with all her Brothers.    Now the next dillema... what should her first project be?  I'm thinking a new cover to keep all the dust out.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see her all prettied up and un-nakified. (Yes I just made that word up!)
> 
> 
> 
> Luv2DressEmUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had an idea for you, but I just wanted to let you know they are beautiful and I'm sure anything you come up with will be TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger's pillowcase dress is adorable! I am sure she really appreciates the personalization! The cupcake jumper is adorable as well! Just a thought, but since Ginger seems to have.... um well, lost her head. Maybe you could find her a replacement one. A Styrofoam ball perhaps? Then at least she would be more height appropriate with her school  mates and since she won't have to jump up and down to see the teacher or black board..... she may even make it to..... dun, dun, dun.... The "head" of the class! Sorry bad humor I know! All joking aside though, these dresses you are making really are super sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> jas0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE this! And love that blog! Ashley is ahhhhmazing!
> 
> 
> Jeana
Click to expand...


----------



## tricia

mkwj said:


> Okay I am getting frustrated.  I am attemping my first bowling shirt.  I am doing it unlined.  Well everything is going along smooth and then I get to the sleeves.  The shirt has more material than the sleeve.   Does that make sense?  Would the easiest solution be to take a seem up the sides to make it smaller?



\you could do that, but it may not fit exactly as it is meant to either.  I would first check that the pattern piece you cut is the right size.  Also, are you using Carla's method to put it together?



micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?



Looks cute just the way it is.




Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M



That's awesome. and Welcome



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.




Good Job.


We are having a great time in Rome.  I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.
> 
> It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.
> 
> Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



Thanks for showing the larger pocket pillow case.  I am sure they could be easily adapted for any size pillow, e.g. a pillow to be used for a 2 liter soda bottle (though I would recommend having a head to use the pillow with, then again, the pocket could over the missing head so as to hide that fact that it's missing).

Ginger's pillow case dress is to die for!  Bewtween the vertical stripes and platform shoes she could now go into modeling.  And with her math grades, she may need to rely on looks alone, so excellent choice with both the vertical stripes and platform shoes.  And I can't wait to see your matching dress -- photos please as soon as it is finished. 

And the cupcake dress is darling, though the thought of cupcakes and gingerale together is a bit nauseating.  I think Ginger is going to be on a sugar high.

And I am pleased to at least see that a friend of Ginger's has his head.


jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.


I bookmarked that tut when it was posted to possibly use for a future Big give.  I love the added pockets -- IMO you can never have too many pockets.  I also like how you added the velcro so the stitching doesn't show.  You are going to have one happy friend!



teresajoy said:


> Yes! It's up! I'm very excited! Froufroubyheathersue.com Her designs are instantly downloadable now!!!  I also updated her Facebook shop to be instant downloads too.


Yay!  I bookmarked it.  I surely could have used it last week when I needed a soccer ball in an instant for a shirt to match the pj shorts I made ds to wear to school for pj day.  I found other soccer balls that were instantly downloadable, but I put it off b/c I like Heather's better.  Of course, since ds went to school in a plain shirt I have yet to finish those pjs.



mphalens said:


> So, so much for cutting out projects tonight ... I was all set to make a run to Walmart for some blue and some white cotton (I'm testing a new Aivilo apron skirt pattern and thought it'd look adorable if I did Belle's blue with white apron) after dinner ... and then was going to come home and cut out LOTS of projects so I could get some sewing done tomorrow morning ... (I need to cut out and sew the RockStar pants for the boys, I want to do two Cars themed bowling shirts, I have two pairs of easy fits cut out to sew for Phalen, a skirt for myself ... the list goes on and on) ...
> Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ...
> Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ...
> 
> I did manage to print the iron-on DISigns for Finn's 3rd birthday party t-shirts ... I got 4 of the 11 shirts done just fine ... the 5th one I slipped and tagged the design with the iron and it melted a hole in the design   So, to Walmart I'll go tomorrow ... for another 3T shirt ...   I'll take a picture to show y'all when i get them all done


Oh no on the photos!  I hope you can save them all.  I took all our photos and put them in a plastic tote for our last major hurricane -- I didn't want to chance them getting ruined.

Can't wait to see the t-shirts.  I hate doing iron ons -- they just never turn out quite right for me and then get icky after washing a few times.  If only someone would digitize a Mythbusters logo for embroidering I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.
> 
> It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.
> 
> Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



Okay you just have me laughing so hard I am crying. I think the pillowcase dress is my favorite. 



jas0202 said:


> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.



I totally love this bag. I am not brave enough to try a bag yet but I love this one.


----------



## DMGeurts

jas0202 said:


> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!



Oooh I love how this bag turned out!  Your friend will absolutely love it!  And thanks for posting how you did the modifications.  



mphalens said:


> So, so much for cutting out projects tonight ... I was all set to make a run to Walmart for some blue and some white cotton (I'm testing a new Aivilo apron skirt pattern and thought it'd look adorable if I did Belle's blue with white apron) after dinner ... and then was going to come home and cut out LOTS of projects so I could get some sewing done tomorrow morning ... (I need to cut out and sew the RockStar pants for the boys, I want to do two Cars themed bowling shirts, I have two pairs of easy fits cut out to sew for Phalen, a skirt for myself ... the list goes on and on) ...
> Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ...
> Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ...
> 
> I did manage to print the iron-on DISigns for Finn's 3rd birthday party t-shirts ... I got 4 of the 11 shirts done just fine ... the 5th one I slipped and tagged the design with the iron and it melted a hole in the design   So, to Walmart I'll go tomorrow ... for another 3T shirt ...   I'll take a picture to show y'all when i get them all done



Oh no...  I sure hope you were able to save everything.  That is just awful!

Sorry about your shirt - but I can't wait to see them done...  I used to lurk over on the Disigners board - and I have a huge amount of respect for all the hard work they do - so make sure you show us when they are done.  



VBAndrea said:


> Ginger's pillow case dress is to die for!  Bewtween the vertical stripes and platform shoes she could now go into modeling.  And with her math grades, she may need to rely on looks alone, so excellent choice with both the vertical stripes and platform shoes.  And I can't wait to see your matching dress -- photos please as soon as it is finished.



Excellent point Andrea...  

I think a lot of us are waiting on photo's of the matching dress for Cheryl...    I am a little jealous that they have all these coordinating outfits...

D~


----------



## Adi12982

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, I know you aren't going to read this probably but I was crying before I got a minute into it! What a beautiful family and congrats to them! She is just precious!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I had time to get this dress made!! It is so beautiful on!
> 
> I love the others too!!! Your kids are always the cutest!!



I THOUGHT that was yours!  Amazing job!!!


----------



## Mel0215

mphalens said:


> And great job!!!





VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  Great dress though I'm not sure your boy will be too happy with the butterflies...or the dress.  Love the applique on the tote!





cogero said:


> Welcome and your work is great. Could you tell me what tutorial you used I have a friend having a baby girl in October.



I got the tutorial here: http://theadventuresofroryandjess.blogspot.com/p/tutorials_06.html Hopefully the link worked. It's the Pretty. Easy. Sundress



DMGeurts said:


> Totally adorable...  Oliver and S has some adorable boy sewing patterns - in case you are interested.  They are the old style paper patterns (with really thick paper), but they come with decent directions - definately not the play by play of Carla C. - but much better than most paper patterns.
> 
> Your first applique is amazing!  You should be very proud of yourself!
> 
> Oh - and welcome...
> 
> D~



I will look into the Oliver + S patterns, I've used mcalls and simplicity before, and they turned out ok, so I'll try anything once. Thanks for the info!



aboveH20 said:


> I love it.
> 
> The clothes and bag look great, and I know what you mean . . . first you have to learn to sew, then you have to learn to upload photos, but for me the worst part is proofreading.  I always miss a couple typos.
> 
> Patience.


I have to read everything a few times, then I'll submit, and hope I didn't miss anything. 



teresajoy said:


> The dress is adorable!!! Your little guy is going to look so cute in that!
> 
> Great job on the applique!!  and posting pictures!



That's awesome. and Welcome
Good Job.

Thank you to all who commented, and made me feel welcome! I appreciate it. Hopefully one day I will be as good as everyone here.  I don't plan on putting the LO in the dress, I think DH would have a fit. I have to admit, I had never done a button, basting stitch, or gathers before this project, and it was a lot of fun, and surprisingly easy. I think I'll be putting buttons on everything now!!


----------



## Piper

mkwj said:


> Okay I am getting frustrated.  I am attemping my first bowling shirt.  I am doing it unlined.  Well everything is going along smooth and then I get to the sleeves.  The shirt has more material than the sleeve.   Does that make sense?  Would the easiest solution be to take a seem up the sides to make it smaller?



Did you check to make absolutely sure you printed out the right sizes?  The other thing is that maybe things were off just a little bit when you cut pieces on the fold.  I think I would put the pattern pieces on the shirt to check.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> FYI - the dress I made above was a free pattern available for download here:  http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/08/popover-doll-dress-free-downloadable-pattern.html
> 
> FWIW... it's not an easy pattern - so it shouldn't be her first... the strap directions are difficult to decipher in my opinon - but the rest of it is pretty easy.  I've made this dress twice - and the end result is supurb - fit is fantastic!
> 
> D~



On to the next pattern.  What size measurements did you use for dress length and chest?


----------



## mkwj

aboveH20 said:


> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



That is just hysterical.



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> 
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great.  I think your friend will love it.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> On to the next pattern.  What size measurements did you use for dress length and chest?



I printed the doll pattern exactly as it was, so I didn't have to change any measurments.

I know you have to print the instructions from the big girl dress though - but the doll file is a seperate file.  

Did I understand your question?

D~


----------



## Fruto76

aboveH20 said:


> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



I <3 Ginger and all her adventures! She's such a fun gal!



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture under the flap...you can see the smaller row of pockets on the front of the bag and interior pockets.


Love this bag! I came across the tutorial a bit ago and wasn't brave enough to attempt it. Yours turned out fabulous! 

I have been reading along, but haven't commented in a bit, D- your room is AWESOME, love Patience, the elephants, the machine covers and goofy dress. Everything is adorable as always! And V's work is great, too! You must be a proud Momma!

Love the cruise dresses, the 17 sets for 5 people WOWZERS!!!! they are all great!!!! you are gonna look outstanding on your trip, the Wicked sewing room is fabulous- love the colors and all your machines, the mermaid dress and AK shorts and sewing space is great, too! The pillowcase dress with the pink embroidery is so delicate and girly and I love the apron dress too.The little SS are so sweet...I love the pink camo one and don't think it needs anything else.  A simple applique or maybe some ric rac like Andrea mentioned might be cute. 
Andrea your fishing shirts are adorable and such talent in your family that your kids can walk on water!  
Welcome to the new gals! Happy to have you join us 
I am sure I missed some things along the way, I'm sorry if I did But I always love everything created! 

Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG




















And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> I <3 Ginger and all her adventures! She's such a fun gal!
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



I absolutely adore this. I think I may try to make my girl and boy something. NOthing like last minute right


----------



## Mel0215

Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



Love the skirts and the shirts, the mickey head not being in the center was a nice touch! If you don't mind me asking, what were the patterns used for the skirts?


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> I printed the doll pattern exactly as it was, so I didn't have to change any measurments.
> 
> I know you have to print the instructions from the big girl dress though - but the doll file is a seperate file.
> 
> Did I understand your question?
> 
> D~



Got it.  I went back and looked and the dress length and chest measurements are for humans (whatever they are) not dolls.

Let me grab some butter and worms for lunch and then I'll be off to the basement.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> I absolutely adore this. I think I may try to make my girl and boy something. NOthing like last minute right


Thank you! Seems like lately, if I don't do it last minute then I just don't do it.  



Mel0215 said:


> Love the skirts and the shirts, the mickey head not being in the center was a nice touch! If you don't mind me asking, what were the patterns used for the skirts?



Thank you! I pretty much followed aimeeg's tutorial she did for skirts here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40350211#post40350211  . post #1429
Slight modifications here and there but for the most part it's her pattern.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Ginger's pillow case dress is to die for!  Bewtween the vertical stripes and platform shoes she could now go into modeling.  And with her math grades, she may need to rely on looks alone, so excellent choice with both the vertical stripes and platform shoes.  And I can't wait to see your matching dress -- photos please as soon as it is finished.
> 
> 
> Oh no on the photos!  I hope you can save them all.  I took all our photos and put them in a plastic tote for our last major hurricane -- I didn't want to chance them getting ruined.
> 
> Can't wait to see the t-shirts.  I hate doing iron ons -- they just never turn out quite right for me and then get icky after washing a few times.  If only someone would digitize a Mythbusters logo for embroidering I'd be a happy camper.



I agree about Ginger and modeling... poor thing just comes up empty in the smarts department, doesn't she?  At least she doesn't have a face only a mother could love ... she definitely turns heads no matter WHAT outfit she's wearing 

We saved most of the photos ... The only ones I saw that were completely ruined were of some of the missions in CA that my mom didn't seem too heartbroken (her words were, "Pitch 'em before they ruin the table!"  ) ... I was amazed at the amount of keepsakes we have that really should be with some of my aunts (I even found a homemade Christmas card from my uncle to my Aunt Patsie) ... we inherited all of the "family keepsakes" boxes when my grandmother moved in with us since my Mom does genealogy research and has been named the family historian by my Dad's family 

I have used some pretty icky iron on transfer papers in the past ... I'm always disappointed with how they didn't hold up.  When I did some shirts for a couple of Big Gives I started asking around in the DISigns forum as to what the best paper was to use and was pointed to Amy_Mickey's paper ... this stuff is INCREDIBLE!!!!  Well worth it if you want the shirts to stand up to wearing and washing!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Oh no...  I sure hope you were able to save everything.  That is just awful!
> 
> Sorry about your shirt - but I can't wait to see them done...  I used to lurk over on the Disigners board - and I have a huge amount of respect for all the hard work they do - so make sure you show us when they are done.



I'll be sure to post pics when they're done!




Fruto76 said:


> Thank you! I pretty much followed aimeeg's tutorial she did for skirts here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40350211#post40350211  . post #1429
> Slight modifications here and there but for the most part it's her pattern.



Oooh!  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## tmh0206

aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.
> 
> It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.
> 
> Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



 OH MY GOSHHHHHHHHH!!! U AND GINGER ARE CRACKING ME UP!!!! and as always LUV  LUV ALL the cutie stuff you are making for her! U  R one hilarious chicky!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I went to a third Wal-mart this morning....none of them show evidence of adding a fabric department , although all three had several sewing machines and notions clearanced down.  Two of them have never had fabric (built after the departments closed), but the other one had fabric a few years ago.  My fingers are crossed!  

Anybody else had any luck?


----------



## love to stitch

micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?



Very cute dress.



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M



That is a pretty little dress.



aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.



Love the pillowcase dress, I definitely think you need a  matching one. The cupcake dress is very cute.



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the full length strap as a shoulder bag...



That is a great bag.



Fruto76 said:


> I <3 Ginger and all her adventures! She's such a fun gal!
> 
> 
> Love this bag! I came across the tutorial a bit ago and wasn't brave enough to attempt it. Yours turned out fabulous!
> 
> I have been reading along, but haven't commented in a bit, D- your room is AWESOME, love Patience, the elephants, the machine covers and goofy dress. Everything is adorable as always! And V's work is great, too! You must be a proud Momma!
> 
> Love the cruise dresses, the 17 sets for 5 people WOWZERS!!!! they are all great!!!! you are gonna look outstanding on your trip, the Wicked sewing room is fabulous- love the colors and all your machines, the mermaid dress and AK shorts and sewing space is great, too! The pillowcase dress with the pink embroidery is so delicate and girly and I love the apron dress too.The little SS are so sweet...I love the pink camo one and don't think it needs anything else.  A simple applique or maybe some ric rac like Andrea mentioned might be cute.
> Andrea your fishing shirts are adorable and such talent in your family that your kids can walk on water!
> Welcome to the new gals! Happy to have you join us
> I am sure I missed some things along the way, I'm sorry if I did But I always love everything created!
> 
> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



The shirts and skirts are very nice. I really like your daughter's outfit.


----------



## Mel0215

Fruto76 said:


> Thank you! Seems like lately, if I don't do it last minute then I just don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I pretty much followed aimeeg's tutorial she did for skirts here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40350211#post40350211  . post #1429
> Slight modifications here and there but for the most part it's her pattern.



Thank you for sharing. Now to go try my hand at these. 
I can't multiquote on my iPod but ginger is too funny. And I don't know who posted the stroller bag but I love it!! I will be trying that one too.


----------



## mphalens

So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!



Whahoo!!


----------



## babynala

micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?


I love this dress just the way it is.  



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they work (just learned how to post pics too) I'll get the other things I've been working on up later.
> 
> -M


Welcome!  The dress came out really cute and good practice.  Your hand applique came out really nice, I love how big it is.  



DMGeurts said:


> It's official... Drum roll...  *Patience is up and running!*  I had to fiddle with her tension a bit... but considering that I had her tension parts in pieces - you can see them all in the bowl in the background there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, tomorrow is moving day for Patience... into the sewing room with all her Brothers.    Now the next dillema... what should her first project be?  I'm thinking a new cover to keep all the dust out.
> 
> D~


So you decided to officially name her Patience?  You are doing a wonderful job on her, a real labor of love.  I think a new cover would be a great first project for her but I'm not sure how much time she will spend covered up.  I think you will keep her busy.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.


Very pretty fabrics.  Is it hard to see the designs when they are fabric that is not white?  Maybe the Peek-a-Book Pleated skirt from YCMT.  I think I remember Ellen making some of these and I thought she said you didn't have to gather the fabric (which might be tricky with that fabric) and it would be highlighted by pairing it with something contrasting.
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/peek-a-boo-pleats-skirt-sizes-2t-8.htm



aboveH20 said:


> *billwendy* -- I think you said you might be reading but not posting while you're away.  You've asked about pillow inserts for the GKTW pillows a couple times.  I still haven't found readily available pillows that are small enough, but I tried modifying the GKTW pattern to fit 12 x 16" pillow inserts which _are _available at both Joann and Walmart.
> 
> It works.  You'll only get three pillowcases (instead of four) from a yard of flannel, but fold down the fabric *16"* instead of 15" and I cut *13"* segments instead of 10 1/4" segments.
> 
> Here's a finished pillowcase on a 12 x 16" travel pillow and the back -- which is the crucial part because that's where it overlaps.  It doesn't overlap quite as much because of the 1" difference between 15" and 16".  I've also included a "regular" GKTW pillow so you can (almost) see the size difference.
> 
> And speaking of pillowcases, I _finally_ made Ginger a pillowcase dress.  I think you'll find the stripes very slimming.
> 
> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably noticed something different about Ginger in the last photo.  I always knew she was short because she's in the front row of all her school pictures.  I didn't realize _how_ short she was until I recently measured her, so I bought her some platform shoes.  Makes her legs look much skinnier.  Unfortunately, she's still a head shorter than everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the "hidden Mickey" material I got a while ago.
> 
> Can you see them?
> 
> Whoops.  Looks like Ginger and her friends were playing dress-up while I was doing Very Important Things upstairs.
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night.


Thanks for the modifications for the pillow to use with standard inserts.  That would make a good travel pillow.  
Love Ginger's pillowcase dress   Her cupcake dress is so sweet, love the pink Mickey and the hidden Mickeys.  I'm a little scared of the Ohio Buckeye Guy but he does look cute in that dress.  



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> First, for the modifications that you CAN see:  I added one large pocket on the outside back of the bag...like a changing pad-type pocket, but I am envisioning it for park maps, etc. for them at disney.  Under the front flap on the outside of the bag, I put a row of smaller pockets...like cell phone, room keys, mini hand sanitizer, etc.  Also added another row of pockets on the inside of the bag for wipes, etc.  Finally, added an applique initial on the flap and some ric-rac.  Oh yes, one more thing...I attached the velcro before sewing the bag together...I hate when you can see the stitching for the velcro through all layers...I am just too much of a Type A person for that.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> OK...here's the pictures!
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the bag...the changing pad/park map big pocket.


Wow, this bag is so pretty and functional.  The big pocket was a nice addition and perfect for the parks.  Thanks for the tips on making it, I wish I had this during my stroller years.  



jessica52877 said:


> Welcome!! I bet we don't live too far from each other either! I really want to get some sort of meet together for all of us in the area but one is 8 months pregnant and lives probably 2 hours from here and the other just moved and it now takes her about 2 hours probably to get here so I guess I was trying to wait for things to calm down. That will never happen though and we'll just have to do it a couple of times until we can meet everyone!


Would love to meet up sometime too.  I was a little bummed to find out that the Quilt Expo in Gwinnett is taking place while we will be in Disney.  



mphalens said:


> Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ...
> Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ...
> 
> I did manage to print the iron-on DISigns for Finn's 3rd birthday party t-shirts ... I got 4 of the 11 shirts done just fine ... the 5th one I slipped and tagged the design with the iron and it melted a hole in the design   So, to Walmart I'll go tomorrow ... for another 3T shirt ...  I'll take a picture to show y'all when i get them all done


That really stinks but, from your other post, it sounds like you were able to recover some stuff.  My DH keeps nagging me to put all of our photos in the basement in a rubbermaid in case there is Tornado or Hurricane.  I'm always worried about water in the basement so I moved everything to an upstairs closet.  Wow, you are making 11 shirts for your DS's b-day party.  Be sure to post them when you are done.  



Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)


Wow, all the skirts you made for Bridget are so cute.  I really like where you placed the Mickey head on the tie-dyes.  Great job.  Your DDs 4th of July set came out really nice.  



cogero said:


> I absolutely adore this. I think I may try to make my girl and boy something. NOthing like last minute right


You have plenty of time - its not even July yet!


----------



## froggy33

I am fortunate enough to be headed back the world in October (and staying at the Poly for the first time - thank you MIL!!!).

Anyway...I will be about 7 months pregnant at the time and am interested in maybe making a few shirts for me (I'm thinking just embroidered shirts).  Have any of you made any cute Disney-themed maternity stuff?  I have an embroidery machine and do digitize.

Thanks!!


----------



## teresajoy

Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



I love the skirts and shirts!!! They all look wonderfull! I too love the corner Mickey! 

Your daughter looks adorable in her outfit! 



mphalens said:


> So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!



YAY!!!!! 

And, I'm happy to hear that most of the pictures were saved! 



froggy33 said:


> I am fortunate enough to be headed back the world in October (and staying at the Poly for the first time - thank you MIL!!!).
> 
> Anyway...I will be about 7 months pregnant at the time and am interested in maybe making a few shirts for me (I'm thinking just embroidered shirts).  Have any of you made any cute Disney-themed maternity stuff?  I have an embroidery machine and do digitize.
> 
> Thanks!!



When Heather went while she was pregnant with Sawyer, she made the shirt (with iron on transfer paper) with their names on them. On hers, over the belly, it also said, "Coming in June... Sawyer!"  

You could also applique a big pumpkin (ala Cinderella), coach or Mickey Head over your belly!


----------



## Blyssfull

I had read about Heathersue's website a few days ago and just saw you guys talking about it.. -fingers crossed- I've held out and guilt tripped my husband enough to get me an embroidery machine that does a 5x7.... (he got the '12 Mustang so I said I'd settle for just an embroidery machine  ) Excited doesn't even begin to cover it... ANYWHO, She's having a sale on her website too the code is: *2011JUNE20PERCENT*

LOVE! everything y'all have posted. 

And thank God for Ginger... I adore her pillowcase dress....being at home all day with two kids... she's the sanest part of my day! 

P.S. Don't forget me when you Georgians decide to get together.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.



I've never seen the Princess one and I love it!!! The Micky, I've made 2 dresses with it. It had a lavender and blue flower print fabric iwth Mickey heads on it. Then the sheer fabric would lay over it Gosh, I think it might be 3 or 4 years old. It's really beautiful.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!  I think Ginger's pillow case dress is amazing!  I just love how you put her name on it!
> 
> Most days, you make me laugh so hard that I cry...
> D~



Thanks.  I like to keep everyone's body parts in working order.



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> What you can't see is two layers of very heavy fusible craft interfacing on the bottom of the bag to help it not to sag as much.  It did a great job.  If I were to make the bag again, I would probably also use a mid-weight interfacing on the sides, because they are still a little bit "floppy."
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!



That turned out great.  It's nice to see it on the stroller and over the shoulder to get an idea of size.  (Whoops, looks like I deleted the shoulder photo.)



jessica52877 said:


> Super cute! I guess I should admit to the fact that I had NO idea you were supposed to put velcro on the AG simply sweet dresses (or stripwork, not sure which you are using, assuming they are both the same)! I guess I don't read directions either! I didn't have a doll at the time to see how hard it was to get on/off either.



Directions are highly over-rated.



mommy2mrb said:


> thanks for the great laugh Cheryl....Megan actually ran in to see what was so funny.....you'd better keep an eye on that Ginger, she looks like trouble



Amen.



teresajoy said:


> I almost spit water all over my keyboard when I saw Ginger's pillowcase dress!!!!!! She looks very cute. It really accentuates her figure.
> 
> I love her stripwork jumper too, and her platform shoes!
> 
> The last picture scares me like a rabid sock monkey.



Thanks for the compliments, and I don't think we'll be seeing too much of the it-looks-like-a-you-know-what after Ginger was done with him yesterday.



mphalens said:


> Wow!  Ginger's pillowcase dress is just so "her" How does she like her new shoes?  I always have a hard time not wobbling around in platforms ... please tell her to be careful on those basement stairs!!!  Wouldn't want her to fall and lose her head ...
> 
> And that cupcake dress!  Well, I definitely think y'all need to have high tea out someplace ... when are you going to make your matching outfit???
> And as for "those people" ... around here we have to watch out for the strippers ... for some reason Finn's babies like to go streaking and it scares the daylights out of my poor AG girls
> 
> Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ...
> Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ...
> 
> I did manage to print the iron-on DISigns for Finn's 3rd birthday party t-shirts ... I got 4 of the 11 shirts done just fine ... the 5th one I slipped and tagged the design with the iron and it melted a hole in the design So, to Walmart I'll go tomorrow ... for another 3T shirt ...   I'll take a picture to show y'all when i get them all done



You're right about it taking some time to get used to the shoes.  Having been short her entire life it's quite an adjustment.  She's a little self-conscious about them, so I have to keep reminding her that they're platform shoes not orthopedic shoes.

Sorry about the basement mess and losing all the family keepsakes and bummer about the t-shirt.  UGH.



JMD1979 said:


> Ginger's pillowcase dress is adorable! I am sure she really appreciates the personalization! The cupcake jumper is adorable as well! Just a thought, but since Ginger seems to have.... um well, lost her head. Maybe you could find her a replacement one. A Styrofoam ball perhaps? Then at least she would be more height appropriate with her school  mates and since she won't have to jump up and down to see the teacher or black board..... she may even make it to..... dun, dun, dun.... The "head" of the class! Sorry bad humor I know! All joking aside though, these dresses you are making really are super sweet!
> 
> Jeana



Interesting concept.  I wonder how long it will take for me to teach Ginger what 'head of the class' means.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for showing the larger pocket pillow case.  I am sure they could be easily adapted for any size pillow, e.g. a pillow to be used for a 2 liter soda bottle (though I would recommend having a head to use the pillow with, then again, the pocket could over the missing head so as to hide that fact that it's missing).
> 
> Ginger's pillow case dress is to die for!  Bewtween the vertical stripes and platform shoes she could now go into modeling.  And with her math grades, she may need to rely on looks alone, so excellent choice with both the vertical stripes and platform shoes.  And I can't wait to see your matching dress -- photos please as soon as it is finished.



I'd _like_ to take some photos of myself.  I wish I could find my camera.  I wonder if my husband hid it.




cogero said:


> Okay you just have me laughing so hard I am crying. I think the pillowcase dress is my favorite.



I tend to be a literalist, so it appeals to me, too.



DMGeurts said:


> Excellent point Andrea...
> 
> I think a lot of us are waiting on photo's of the matching dress for Cheryl...   I am a little jealous that they have all these coordinating outfits...
> 
> D~



I like to think the world's a better place when I wear something that shows off my legs.




mkwj said:


> That is just hysterical.



Doing my part to have everyone singing, "Dont Worry, Be Happy."



Fruto76 said:


> I <3 Ginger and all her adventures! She's such a fun gal!
> 
> 
> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



I love the skirts, I love the shirts, your daughter's outfit is wonderful.  It's amazing what _productive_ people can accomplish.  



tmh0206 said:


> :rotfl2 OH MY GOSHHHHHHHHH!!! U AND GINGER ARE CRACKING ME UP!!!! and as always LUV  LUV ALL the cutie stuff you are making for her! U  R one hilarious chicky!!!



I think it would help me out a lot if you could have that notarized and sent it to my sons.



love to stitch said:


> Love the pillowcase dress, I definitely think you need a  matching one. The cupcake dress is very cute.



I do look good in stripes -- kinda like the TGIFriday building.



mphalens said:


> So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!



I LOVE stuff on sale.  Congrats.



babynala said:


> Thanks for the modifications for the pillow to use with standard inserts.  That would make a good travel pillow.
> Love Ginger's pillowcase dress   Her cupcake dress is so sweet, love the pink Mickey and the hidden Mickeys.  I'm a little scared of the Ohio Buckeye Guy but he does look cute in that dress.



Thanks, and on behalf of husband, let me just say, 'Go, Bucks."



teresajoy said:


> When Heather went while she was pregnant with Sawyer, she made the shirt (with iron on transfer paper) with their names on them. On hers, over the belly, it also said, "Coming in June... Sawyer!"



Love it!



Blyssfull said:


> I had read about Heathersue's website a few days ago and just saw you guys talking about it.. -fingers crossed- I've held out and guilt tripped my husband enough to get me an embroidery machine that does a 5x7.... (he got the '12 Mustang so I said I'd settle for just an embroidery machine  ) Excited doesn't even begin to cover it... ANYWHO, She's having a sale on her website too the code is: *2011JUNE20PERCENT*
> 
> LOVE! everything y'all have posted.
> 
> And thank God for Ginger... I adore her pillowcase dress....being at home all day with two kids... she's the sanest part of my day!



Ooooo, I'm looking forward to checking out Heathersue's website.  I've used her Mickey or Minnie head on all of Ginger's dresses so far.

Scary that Ginger's antics are the sanest part of your day.  I guess that would have been true for me, too, once upon a time.


----------



## Meshell2002

THERE is way TMTQ but I love the BG skirts and tye dye, the newbie's dress, the diaper bag....all is so cute.  Ginger looks lovely in her pillowcase dress and you must make a matching one for yourself! The cupcake jumper is the cutest!

I havn't purchased from Heathersue yet but I may have to with the new site code and all for our trip this fall. I've had my eye on several things.

I did finally break down and buy a bundle pack from YCMT this afternoon. So excited!  Mainly because my AG doll is/was naked. I will probably get more of her patterns later so I can pace myself.

Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.

She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.










Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.





"Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.

HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.

I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.


----------



## JMD1979

Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)


Wow! Those skirts are sooo cute! I love the Belle inspired one! And OMGosh! Love! Love! Love! the tie dye shirts too!



mphalens said:


> So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!


Awesome find!



Blyssfull said:


> I had read about Heathersue's website a few days ago and just saw you guys talking about it.. -fingers crossed- I've held out and guilt tripped my husband enough to get me an embroidery machine that does a 5x7.... (he got the '12 Mustang so I said I'd settle for just an embroidery machine  ) Excited doesn't even begin to cover it... ANYWHO, She's having a sale on her website too the code is: *2011JUNE20PERCENT*
> 
> LOVE! everything y'all have posted.
> 
> And thank God for Ginger... I adore her pillowcase dress....being at home all day with two kids... she's the sanest part of my day!
> 
> P.S. Don't forget me when you Georgians decide to get together.


Congratulations on getting a new machine! Too funny, that's always the way I get my things on my list of wants...... when my DH buys something first! 


Well, I've taken another step on my insa skirt..... I traced the pattern and even cut it out of fabric. Baby steps, that's how I roll!   I took a break from my skirt to browse etsy for fabric and I am soooo excited. I just ordered this! 






I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here!  The sad part I only could find a half a yard.  I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!

Jeana


----------



## tmh0206

I think it would help me out a lot if you could have that notarized and sent it to my sons.

luckily for your, I happen to be a notary so that would not be a problem at all!


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



I love all the BG skirts and especially like the t's -- they look like sooooo much work to make!  I saw the pic of Bridget and family on the ptr with them -- what an awesome job!

And your dd's outfit looks great on.  Fabulous applique (very impressed that you said it was by hand!).  And your dd is just as gorgeous as can be -- I love her smile and dark hair 



mphalens said:


> I agree about Ginger and modeling... poor thing just comes up empty in the smarts department, doesn't she?  At least she doesn't have a face only a mother could love ... she definitely turns heads no matter WHAT outfit she's wearing
> 
> We saved most of the photos ... The only ones I saw that were completely ruined were of some of the missions in CA that my mom didn't seem too heartbroken (her words were, "Pitch 'em before they ruin the table!"  ) ... I was amazed at the amount of keepsakes we have that really should be with some of my aunts (I even found a homemade Christmas card from my uncle to my Aunt Patsie) ... we inherited all of the "family keepsakes" boxes when my grandmother moved in with us since my Mom does genealogy research and has been named the family historian by my Dad's family
> 
> I have used some pretty icky iron on transfer papers in the past ... I'm always disappointed with how they didn't hold up.  When I did some shirts for a couple of Big Gives I started asking around in the DISigns forum as to what the best paper was to use and was pointed to Amy_Mickey's paper ... this stuff is INCREDIBLE!!!!  Well worth it if you want the shirts to stand up to wearing and washing!!!


Glad you were able to save most of the photos.  That has to be a relief.  

Thanks for the info on the iron on paper.  I truly hate doing iron ons and rarely do, but we really wanted to make our kids Mythbusters shirts.  The kids love them, but they are on black and the black ironed on a brownish color in parts (assume that was my timing error) and now the edges are getting whitish in spots.  I'll redo them eventually with better paper unless Cheryl wants to digitize a Mythbusters logo for me if she'll ever take time away from Ginger and get back to working with SEU.



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.
> 
> HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.
> 
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.


I would have loved to have seen before pictures b/c the after looks great (I guess you decided to go ahead with the botox for her after all).  The Easy Fits look awesome -- I should make some for the AG doll of dd's that's face down naked on her floor in her room.  I am not overly concerned -- my mom got her for $5 at Goodwill, only she is in excellent shape so I guess I should really tend to her.  I can't wait to see her with her peasant top.  And get the scissors away from that girl or next time she might cut her head off and look like Ginger!



JMD1979 said:


> Well, I've taken another step on my insa skirt..... I traced the pattern and even cut it out of fabric. Baby steps, that's how I roll!   I took a break from my skirt to browse etsy for fabric and I am soooo excited. I just ordered this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here!  The sad part I only could find a half a yard.  I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!
> 
> Jeana


That fabric is gorgeous!  Any plans on what you want to do with it?  With a half a yard you could get two overskirt panels for an Insa.  Now everyone is going to be stalking etsy for that fabric!  (I promise if I see any I will let you know though -- no trip planned for us until we sell our RI house).


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> I have been reading along, but haven't commented in a bit, D- your room is AWESOME, love Patience, the elephants, the machine covers and goofy dress. Everything is adorable as always! And V's work is great, too! You must be a proud Momma!
> 
> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG



THank you!  

Everything is awesome - as usual!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.



You did an awesome job restoring that Felicity!  She looks amazing...  You should be very proud of yourself.    The easy fits you made her are super cute too!



JMD1979 said:


> Well, I've taken another step on my insa skirt..... I traced the pattern and even cut it out of fabric. Baby steps, that's how I roll!   I took a break from my skirt to browse etsy for fabric and I am soooo excited. I just ordered this!



Yay for taking it in baby steps!  I love that Marie fabric - TDF!  We are not huge Marie fans here - so if I happen to see any, I'll let you know.  



tmh0206 said:


> I think it would help me out a lot if you could have that notarized and sent it to my sons.
> 
> luckily for your, I happen to be a notary so that would not be a problem at all!



ROFL!!!!  What every you do... do *not* give Cheryl your address...  She's been after mine for weeks now.    It's really not Cheryl I'm worried about...  Ginger on the other hand - well, you just never know - she's not as transparent as she looks.

I spent the day bonding with Patience...  she is a super gal!  We even learned how to use the 1/8" hemmer foot - I've never used one before.  It took me a few tries to figure it out - but she knew what she was doing - so everything turned out amazing!  We were hemming the ruffles for her cover - she insited on ruffles and lots of them...  I love having all these new feet and I am determined to learn how to use them.  

D~


----------



## miprender

micksmoma said:


> Here is the camo dress.  I think it is to plain but I am afraid to put anything much on it, afraid that it might come off and choke the baby.  Any ideas?



I love this just the way it is.



Mel0215 said:


> Ok, so I've been following the thread for a while now, and have been sewing for a little over a year. I just started sewing one day... no rhyme or reason (nobody I know sews). I actually enjoy it, and plan to create part of the nursery that is being put together (LO due in dec)... so I have some time.
> You are all very inspirational, and talented.
> 
> I was bored tonight, and after following the links for the free tutorials, I made a dress (only took 3 hours from finding directions, cooking dinner, and getting it all done), although were having a boy.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M



Welcome and great job. Can't wait to see what other creations you come up with.



DMGeurts said:


> It's official... Drum roll...  *Patience is up and running!*  I had to fiddle with her tension a bit... but considering that I had her tension parts in pieces - you can see them all in the bowl in the background there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~







Atlanta GRITS said:


> I am amazed at all of you!  I am new to the DisBoard, and I thought the T-Shirt and other things on the DisIgner's forum was super cool - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  While I can't sew a stitch, I am in awe of the things I've seen here.  Neat, neat, neat!  Thank you for sharing.



That is how I started out too. I was addicted to that thread before and now have become addicted to this thread.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have these two fabrics that I couldn't leave at the shop, but am not sure what to do with them. They're both a sheer fabric one blue-ish w/Mickey heads and clouds stitched in, and the other pink with sparkly princesses stitched all over. Any ideas?! (I've put them on top of the white fabric so you could see a little bit better.



Those are so pretty. I would have to have bought them too!



aboveH20 said:


> This is the dress that I may duplicate for myself in case she and I ever have lunch out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's 'Cupcakes, Please' -- my fourth stripwork jumper and I finally got all four pieces of velcro in the right place!!!  Is that anything like making  easy fit pants upside down??  Feels good that I finally got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people you need to keep your eye on at all times!



 Too funny. Very nice dresses though!



jas0202 said:


> Well, here's what I have been working on...My BFF is going to disney and I found this tutorial:
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> It's a stroller bag for the back of her stroller, then has a strap that you can attach to carry it as a shoulder bag when you fold the stroller.  I made a few modifications to the pattern.
> 
> Here is the finished bag on my stroller.  Mine is a smaller, el-cheapo umbrella stroller, so the bag is sagging a bit, but you get the idea!



Very nice. I saw the link before and just was too afraid to try. Yours came out great and I like those fabric covers.



mphalens said:


> So, so much for cutting out projects tonight ... I was all set to make a run to Walmart for some blue and some white cotton (I'm testing a new Aivilo apron skirt pattern and thought it'd look adorable if I did Belle's blue with white apron) after dinner ... and then was going to come home and cut out LOTS of projects so I could get some sewing done tomorrow morning ... (I need to cut out and sew the RockStar pants for the boys, I want to do two Cars themed bowling shirts, I have two pairs of easy fits cut out to sew for Phalen, a skirt for myself ... the list goes on and on) ...
> Anyway, Dad went down to the basement to get Mom some marinade for the steak and found out they have a pipe leaking down there... must have started while we were in MI this weekend ... and it was leaking into a 6 drawer file cabinet that was full of old family photos and other keepsakes ...
> Needless to say, the dining room table (and floor, and living room floor, etc) was taken over by us working frantically to save as much as we could ... We were all just sick about it ...



So glad you were able to save most of your pictures



Fruto76 said:


> :Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



Wow great job on all the BG items. I really love those tyed dye shirts, especially the blue one. And had to comment your daughter is so beautiful.



mphalens said:


> So, I did it again! I found a Winnie the Pooh cotton that I'd been holding off getting b/c the boys aren't huge pooh fans but I wanted to do outfit for CP breakfast... Where dis I find this? The clearance bin at walmart for $2.50 a yard. I also snagged a rotary cutting mat & ruler for $14 total on clearance!!!



 Which walmart? Sadly the ones in Warwick and Coventry have no fabric dept.  I think D is right. I might have to hire you out too for my fabric shopping



froggy33 said:


> I am fortunate enough to be headed back the world in October (and staying at the Poly for the first time - thank you MIL!!!).
> 
> Anyway...I will be about 7 months pregnant at the time and am interested in maybe making a few shirts for me (I'm thinking just embroidered shirts).  Have any of you made any cute Disney-themed maternity stuff?  I have an embroidery machine and do digitize.
> Thanks!!



Can't wait to see what you come up with.



Meshell2002 said:


> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.



Sew pretty. 



JMD1979 said:


> Well, I've taken another step on my insa skirt..... I traced the pattern and even cut it out of fabric. Baby steps, that's how I roll!   I took a break from my skirt to browse etsy for fabric and I am soooo excited. I just ordered this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here!  The sad part I only could find a half a yard.  I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!
> 
> Jeana



 I LOVE this fabric. Have you checked out THISandTHATfromJapan on etsy. I think I saw some Maria fabric there before.


----------



## Disneymom1218

froggy33 said:


> I am fortunate enough to be headed back the world in October (and staying at the Poly for the first time - thank you MIL!!!).
> 
> Anyway...I will be about 7 months pregnant at the time and am interested in maybe making a few shirts for me (I'm thinking just embroidered shirts).  Have any of you made any cute Disney-themed maternity stuff?  I have an embroidery machine and do digitize.
> 
> Thanks!!



Oh... what about a big Spiral Cinnamon bun mickey head with bun in the oven under the mickey head? Place it on your tummy.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL. 

So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.


----------



## Fruto76

JMD1979 said:


> Wow! Those skirts are sooo cute! I love the Belle inspired one! And OMGosh! Love! Love! Love! the tie dye shirts too!


Thank You



VBAndrea said:


> I love all the BG skirts and especially like the t's -- they look like sooooo much work to make!  I saw the pic of Bridget and family on the ptr with them -- what an awesome job!
> 
> And your dd's outfit looks great on.  Fabulous applique (very impressed that you said it was by hand!).  And your dd is just as gorgeous as can be -- I love her smile and dark hair


 Thanks 



DMGeurts said:


> THank you!
> 
> Everything is awesome - as usual!


 Thank You! 



miprender said:


> Wow great job on all the BG items. I really love those tyed dye shirts, especially the blue one. And had to comment your daughter is so beautiful.


 Thank You


----------



## Fruto76

Disneymom1218 said:


> I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL.
> 
> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.



These are so cute. I love how the princesses fit perfectly on the top! Your dd is a doll!


----------



## RMAMom

Fruto76 said:


> Here are some skirts and tie dyes I did for Bridget's BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, finished my dd's 4th of July outfit (Sorry about pic quality it was taken with my phone)



I would dearly love to know how to do the belle skirt. I have no idea how to make the gathers?


----------



## JMD1979

Meshell2002 said:


> I did finally break down and buy a bundle pack from YCMT this afternoon. So excited!  Mainly because my AG doll is/was naked. I will probably get more of her patterns later so I can pace myself.
> 
> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.
> 
> HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.
> 
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.


Well Lucy certainly is a very lucky girl indeed to have found such a fantastic new Mommy that was so kind as to fix her up all good as new! She looks great! Love her new pants! Perfect job!



VBAndrea said:


> That fabric is gorgeous!  Any plans on what you want to do with it?  With a half a yard you could get two overskirt panels for an Insa.  Now everyone is going to be stalking etsy for that fabric!  (I promise if I see any I will let you know though -- no trip planned for us until we sell our RI house).


Well..... I am super excited with how my first Insa is going so I think that may be just what I do with it!  Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.



DMGeurts said:


> THank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for taking it in baby steps!  I love that Marie fabric - TDF!  We are not huge Marie fans here - so if I happen to see any, I'll let you know.
> 
> D~


 Thank you so much! Sounds like your bonding day with Patience was fantastic! Seems like you two work super well together and are building a lifelong friendship. Can't wait to see her new cover!



miprender said:


> I LOVE this fabric. Have you checked out THISandTHATfromJapan on etsy. I think I saw some Maria fabric there before.


Thank you. I did check This and That and they don't have it.  The seller that I purchased it from is also out of Japan..... I think, I looked at so many different sellers I'd have to go back a check. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Oh... what about a big Spiral Cinnamon bun mickey head with bun in the oven under the mickey head? Place it on your tummy.


 Love this idea. That would be just adorable!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL.
> 
> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.


Cute! Cute! Cute! Your DD is a doll and I'm lovin' the hats! Great job!


  I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not? 

Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?






Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess! 

Jeana


----------



## dizzy4mickey

Meshell2002 said:


> THERE is way TMTQ but I love the BG skirts and tye dye, the newbie's dress, the diaper bag....all is so cute.  Ginger looks lovely in her pillowcase dress and you must make a matching one for yourself! The cupcake jumper is the cutest!
> 
> I havn't purchased from Heathersue yet but I may have to with the new site code and all for our trip this fall. I've had my eye on several things.
> 
> I did finally break down and buy a bundle pack from YCMT this afternoon. So excited!  Mainly because my AG doll is/was naked. I will probably get more of her patterns later so I can pace myself.
> 
> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.
> 
> HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.
> 
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.



I don't post often, but I love everyone's creations here!!!  Everyone is so talented.  

I was wondering if you could point me to a website or some info on how you refurbished this AG doll?  That doll looks great and I would have loved to have seen the before pic.  Sounds like you did a lot to her.  My DD loves AG dolls and I would love to buy some used ones and refurbish them.  Any info anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Fruto76

RMAMom said:


> I would dearly love to know how to do the belle skirt. I have no idea how to make the gathers?



I won't lie...Belle hurt my brain just trying to plan it out. As soon as I wrote it all down it made sense. This is what I did... It was for an 18 mos old and the length was 9" total finished 
cuts
1 piece for the waist (6x27")
1 piece for the scallop overskirt (6 1/2 x 38" or length of fabric)
1 piece for underskirt (8 x 38" or length of fabric)

Take waistband & fold right sides together (form long tube  6 x 13 1/2) & seam/serge. set aside. 
Hem the bottom of overskirt. Then, fold longways right sides together (form tube 6  x 16) and seam/serge
Hem underskirt. Fold long ways, right sides together (form tube 7 1/2 x 16) seam/serge 
Next I marked my scallop lines with a disappearing marker. (I did 2 on the front and 2 in the back, evenly spaced). Ran a gathering stitch up 3 1/2 inches from the bottom. Pulled the gathers. Stitched over to keep in place and removed the gathering threads. (I used basting stitches to gather) 
Next I placed the underskirt (rightside facing out) inside of the overskirt right side facing out) so it will look just like it will completed. I ran gathering stitches through both at the same time around the top about 1/2 inch from edge. Adjust your gathers. 
Pin waist band over skirt, right sides together, make sure to align the sides and seam/serge together. 
Fold over top of waistband 1/4 inch. Press. fold down in half to the side of skirt, covering raw edges from skirt/waistband. Press and pin in place.  Top stitch around the very top of the skirt as close to the edge as possible. Next mark your casing for elastic. I used 3/4 " for this little skirt. so I sewed casing about 1" down from that top stitch, leaving an area open to thread the elastic in. 
Thread elastic. Close the casing. Top stitch around the bottom of the waist band. I tacked the little roses on when everything else was done. 
Hope this doesn't confuse you.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I forgot to show the dress I made yesterday.
> 
> Our little next door neighbor turned 8 yesterday... Well, _months ago_, she'd begged for one of my dresses for her AG dolls - and I replied "maybe for your birthday"...  Then yesterday, I realized it _was_ her birthday - and I'd never made her dress.   So, at 5am, I was cutting out pattern pieces... put in a full day at work, came immediately home, and made the dress - applique and all.
> Modeled for you by Peg-Leg Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I used the pattern from the link you provided and made my first Oliver today.  It looks EXACTLY like yours.  Well, not exactly, but it looks goofy.

I'm on a mad dash to try a few patterns because I have a date with three real live dolls on Friday.  I went to a thrift store today, ever hopeful of getting lucky.  I was in the toy section, pulling down the pants of dolls looking for their imprinted names and I thought to myself, 'this can't look right,' how will I explain when they take me downtown.

I struck out on the first mom I contacted -- her daughter likes horses, of all things -- but she led me to a mom of three girls and three dolls.  I'm going over Friday at 2, so I'm trying to make some clothing to try on their dolls.  Ginger will always be special because she was my first, but I can't see spending hours making clothes that won't fit "non-Ginger types."  (The Oliver is too snug on Ginger -- could be just gas.  )

PS  Ginger must find out none of this!!!



Meshell2002 said:


> Ginger looks lovely in her pillowcase dress and you must make a matching one for yourself! The cupcake jumper is the cutest!
> 
> I did finally break down and buy a bundle pack from YCMT this afternoon. So excited!  Mainly because my AG doll is/was naked. I will probably get more of her patterns later so I can pace myself.
> 
> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.
> 
> HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.



You're on a roll -- Lucky Lucy is Lucky -- she's got arms, legs and a head -- you can't get much luckier than that!

Everything looks great. 



JMD1979 said:


> Well, I've taken another step on my insa skirt..... I traced the pattern and even cut it out of fabric. Baby steps, that's how I roll!   I took a break from my skirt to browse etsy for fabric and I am soooo excited. I just ordered this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here!  The sad part I only could find a half a yard.  I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!
> 
> Jeana



Baby steps are good.  One of my favorite expressions is, "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."



tmh0206 said:


> luckily for your, I happen to be a notary so that would not be a problem at all!



See?  It was meant to be.  As soon as I get ~D's address you can send it to her and then she can forward them to my sons.




VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the info on the iron on paper.  I truly hate doing iron ons and rarely do, but we really wanted to make our kids Mythbusters shirts.  The kids love them, but they are on black and the black ironed on a brownish color in parts (assume that was my timing error) and now the edges are getting whitish in spots.  I'll redo them eventually with better paper unless Cheryl wants to digitize a Mythbusters logo for me if she'll ever take time away from Ginger and get back to working with SEU.
> 
> I can't wait to see her with her peasant top.  And get the scissors away from that girl or next time she might cut her head off and look like Ginger!



How hard could it be to digitize a logo?  Do you want it dime sized or nickel sized?

Glad you warned her about the scissors.  You know what they say, 90% of household accidents happen inside the home.



DMGeurts said:


> ROFL!!!!  What every you do... do *not* give Cheryl your address...  She's been after mine for weeks now.   It's really not Cheryl I'm worried about...  Ginger on the other hand - well, you just never know - she's not as transparent as she looks.
> 
> D~



I had forgotten that there's another Cheryl who posts on here.  I see that's the one your're referring to.



miprender said:


> Too funny. Very nice dresses though!



Thanks, and DON'T be looking for them on QVC anytime soon.




Disneymom1218 said:


> I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL.
> 
> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.


It looks good and so important to shield kids from the sun.



JMD1979 said:


> Well..... I am super excited with how my first Insa is going so I think that may be just what I do with it!  Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.
> 
> 
> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana



You're off to a great start.  I can't wait to see the finished skirt.


----------



## ellenbenny

Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!

And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.

I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.

Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:





And Insa skirts for the girls:






























Thanks for looking!


----------



## ellenbenny

JMD1979 said:


> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana



Love the Insa skirt, so glad you are making progress!  Is it going to be the stepsisters?  Looks great so far!


----------



## Meshell2002

dizzy4mickey said:


> I don't post often, but I love everyone's creations here!!!  Everyone is so talented.
> 
> I was wondering if you could point me to a website or some info on how you refurbished this AG doll?  That doll looks great and I would have loved to have seen the before pic.  Sounds like you did a lot to her.  My DD loves AG dolls and I would love to buy some used ones and refurbish them.  Any info anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!



I searched on youtube for "how to ___ your AG doll" there are several people with videos....my favorite was from someone with over 200 ag doll videos....i forgot the name.

I washed and downy dunked her hair,....while she was in pieces *unstuffed-- I washed her cloth body in woolite....laid it out to dry....then I gave her limbs a scrub with baking soda....after everthing dried I put her back together (restrung)and restuffed her, then replaced the head. the biggest thing with washing AG dolls is NOT to get the EYES wet, and don't soak the scalp or the wig glue could loosen.

I also looked at this site http://www.justmagicdolls.com/articles/restoration/wizard.htm

I bought this doll from the evilbay sight.....but it was cheaper than I could find here. 

I'm impressed someone got one at Goodwill for $5.....my goodwill doesn't sell toys at all.

I can see restoring dolls as a potentially addicting hobby. Good news is I work with Christmas Wish charities that are always looking for 18 inch dolls....and accessories


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> I am fortunate enough to be headed back the world in October (and staying at the Poly for the first time - thank you MIL!!!).
> 
> Anyway...I will be about 7 months pregnant at the time and am interested in maybe making a few shirts for me (I'm thinking just embroidered shirts).  Have any of you made any cute Disney-themed maternity stuff?  I have an embroidery machine and do digitize.
> 
> Thanks!!


That sounds like a fun trip.   One more last visit with just one child.  I've never made any maternity clothes but maybe a cute tank top like the one you did for your last trip (just bigger around the middle) would be cool in case it is hot in October.  Maybe something about a future Disney fan....



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.


You did a great job with Lucy.  Her hair looks beautiful and I love her new pants.  Better keep a close eye!



JMD1979 said:


> I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here!  The sad part I only could find a half a yard.  I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!
> 
> Jeana


Oh, I love this fabric.  I was thinking about making a Marie set for DD since she is a big fan of that sweet kitty.  On our last trip we got to see Marie and my DD was so excited.  It made me so happy because I took it as a sure sign that she was not growing up too fast.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL.
> 
> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.


You did a great job with that hat.  I really like how the brim is so big, perfect for keeping out the sun.  The fabric is too cute (both sides)



JMD1979 said:


> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana


You are doing great with the Insa, can't wait to see your finished project.

Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).  








close up of the applique:





My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.  




She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?

Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> I used the pattern from the link you provided and made my first Oliver today.  It looks EXACTLY like yours.  Well, not exactly, but it looks goofy.
> 
> I'm on a mad dash to try a few patterns because I have a date with three real live dolls on Friday.  I went to a thrift store today, ever hopeful of getting lucky.  I was in the toy section,* pulling down the pants of dolls looking for their imprinted names and I thought to myself, 'this can't look right,*' how will I explain when they take me downtown.
> 
> I struck out on the first mom I contacted -- her daughter likes horses, of all things -- but she led me to a mom of three girls and three dolls.  I'm going over Friday at 2, so I'm trying to make some clothing to try on their dolls. * Ginger will always be special because she was my first, but I can't see spending hours making clothes that won't fit "non-Ginger types."  (The Oliver is too snug on Ginger -- could be just gas.  )*
> PS  Ginger must find out none of this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're on a roll -- Lucky Lucy is Lucky -- she's got arms, legs and a head -- you can't get much luckier than that!
> 
> Everything looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby steps are good.  One of my favorite expressions is, "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."
> 
> 
> 
> See?  It was meant to be.  As soon as I get ~D's address you can send it to her and then she can forward them to my sons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard could it be to digitize a logo?  Do you want it dime sized or nickel sized?
> 
> Glad you warned her about the scissors.  You know what they say, 90% of household accidents happen inside the home.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten that there's another Cheryl who posts on here.  I see that's the one your're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and DON'T be looking for them on QVC anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good and so important to shield kids from the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> You're off to a great start.  I can't wait to see the finished skirt.




Gas? no but I think I saw Ginger eating cupcakes, she had a little icing on her neck.  I have to keep Lucy away from the monitor, she will be jealous of Ginger's shoes and multiple dresses. BTW AG dolls labels are on the back of their neck (not on their bum)....it says AG or Pleasant Co....not sure about the other 18 inch dolls though....I've heard that the My Generation dolls at Target are shaped similar to AG....cannot personally testify though....


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> YAY!!!!!
> 
> And, I'm happy to hear that most of the pictures were saved!



Thanks!!!!
And thanks to everyone else for the good thoughts on saving the pictures, etc. . . My mom has picked everything back up (and gotten it organized so she can put it all in albums, etc. this fall after things slow down again) so tomorrow I can finally cut!!!!!!




Blyssfull said:


> I had read about Heathersue's website a few days ago and just saw you guys talking about it.. -fingers crossed- I've held out and guilt tripped my husband enough to get me an embroidery machine that does a 5x7.... (he got the '12 Mustang so I said I'd settle for just an embroidery machine  ) Excited doesn't even begin to cover it... ANYWHO, She's having a sale on her website too the code is: *2011JUNE20PERCENT*
> 
> LOVE! everything y'all have posted.
> 
> And thank God for Ginger... I adore her pillowcase dress....being at home all day with two kids... she's the sanest part of my day!



I'm going to have to check out her site now ... coupon code ... of course, i don't have an embroidery machine, so I'm hoping I'm safe...

Ginger just makes you laugh, doesn't she???  I have two crazy boys, so all the Ginger humor and outfits ... I just love 'em!



aboveH20 said:


> You're right about it taking some time to get used to the shoes.  Having been short her entire life it's quite an adjustment.  She's a little self-conscious about them, so I have to keep reminding her that they're platform shoes not orthopedic shoes.
> 
> Sorry about the basement mess and losing all the family keepsakes and bummer about the t-shirt.  UGH.
> 
> I think it would help me out a lot if you could have that notarized and sent it to my sons.



Poor Ginger - thinking she was having to wear orthopedic shoes... Just remind her platforms are all the rage with the young kids -I saw an 8 year old with a pair on just the other day- so her classmates should understand what they are immediately!

Love the notarized idea!!!! 



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok....so here she is....she is the historical "Felicity" refurbished. I wish I had taken a before pic....she was so dirty you couldn't tell what color her hair was....she was very stained on her body, her joints were loose (one was dangling by a string), her previous owner had cut her hair very crooked. After going to the spa....this is what she looks like.
> 
> She is wearing a tank and panties that I made out of my DS outgrown undershirt.
> 
> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.



Y'all are so making me want to start sewing for my old AG dolls!!!! I keep complaining I only have boys to sew for ... maybe that's the answer?  Except I have a stack of projects to make for our trip in November ... so the last thing I need to do is start making doll clothes!!!!  That, and I think DH might strap ME to the roof of the car if I tried to bring one of the AG girls home with us 



JMD1979 said:


> I just ordered this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with it! We love Marie Kitty around here! The sad part I only could find a half a yard. I am stalking etsy for more! LOL!



I LOVE Marie Kitty!!!  I have the sweetest picture of DS1 and Marie from his first trip ... Again, why do I have two BOYS to sew for when there's adorable fabrics like that out there?!??!?  I have seen that fabric someplace other than Etsy (but still online) ... if I remember where I'll be sure to tell you!

I'm also loving your Insa updates!!!  Keep 'em coming!



tmh0206 said:


> I think it would help me out a lot if you could have that notarized and sent it to my sons.
> 
> luckily for your, I happen to be a notary so that would not be a problem at all!



OMGoodness!!!  Please please please do it and take a picture for all of us ... how hilarious is that for randomness!!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> Glad you were able to save most of the photos.  That has to be a relief.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the iron on paper.  I truly hate doing iron ons and rarely do, but we really wanted to make our kids Mythbusters shirts.  The kids love them, but they are on black and the black ironed on a brownish color in parts (assume that was my timing error) and now the edges are getting whitish in spots.  I'll redo them eventually with better paper unless Cheryl wants to digitize a Mythbusters logo for me if she'll ever take time away from Ginger and get back to working with SEU.
> 
> That fabric is gorgeous!  Any plans on what you want to do with it?  With a half a yard you could get two overskirt panels for an Insa.  Now everyone is going to be stalking etsy for that fabric!  (I promise if I see any I will let you know though -- no trip planned for us until we sell our RI house).



Her website is www dot amymickey dot com ... I've now made shirts on a bunch of different colors (including red ones) and have not had ANY bleeding problems whatsoever!!!!  This paper is AWESOME I tell ya!!!!

And, an RI house for sale?  Where???  Of course, seeing that DH is a golf pro it's slim to none that we could ever move back home since it'd be nice if he got a paycheck ALL YEAR and not just 7-8 months out of the year ... but a girl can dream!



DMGeurts said:


> I spent the day bonding with Patience...  she is a super gal!  We even learned how to use the 1/8" hemmer foot - I've never used one before.  It took me a few tries to figure it out - but she knew what she was doing - so everything turned out amazing!  We were hemming the ruffles for her cover - she insited on ruffles and lots of them...  I love having all these new feet and I am determined to learn how to use them.



It sounds like Patience and my machine would get along famously!  Mine also seems to know what it's doing and is an older chic ... love that Miss P wanted lots of ruffles!!!  Can't wait to see what the two of you created together!



miprender said:


> Which walmart? Sadly the ones in Warwick and Coventry have no fabric dept.  I think D is right. I might have to hire you out too for my fabric shopping



NK Walmart ... right down the street from Allie's Donuts!!!!  There was a 2.5 yard piece left but that was it ... I'm sure it's now rolled and tossed in the remant bin ... if I'd had a little more cash I would have taken it (there were two pieces left on the bolt when I found it ... I took the 3 yd 16" one)...

I went to the Cranston Walmart tonight (needed a 3T red garanimals shirt to replace the one I messed up last night and NK didn't have it) on Plainfield Pike ... talk about a mess!  Don't go there unless you have to!!!!  I was all excited because it was on our way home and someone at Just Fabrics had told me that Walmart still had fabric ... nope, they don't ... and they're remodeling ... 



Disneymom1218 said:


>



Adorable!  Both that hat and your LO!!!!!!



JMD1979 said:


> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!



Again, LOVE the Insa updates!!!!  It looks great!!!  If I didn't move things around before I took pictures, the backgrounds of mine would probably look very similar!!!!



Fruto76 said:


> I won't lie...Belle hurt my brain just trying to plan it out. As soon as I wrote it all down it made sense. This is what I did... It was for an 18 mos old and the length was 9" total finished
> cuts
> 1 piece for the waist (6x27")
> 1 piece for the scallop overskirt (6 1/2 x 38" or length of fabric)
> 1 piece for underskirt (8 x 38" or length of fabric)
> 
> Take waistband & fold right sides together (form long tube  6 x 13 1/2) & seam/serge. set aside.
> Hem the bottom of overskirt. Then, fold longways right sides together (form tube 6  x 16) and seam/serge
> Hem underskirt. Fold long ways, right sides together (form tube 7 1/2 x 16) seam/serge
> Next I marked my scallop lines with a disappearing marker. (I did 2 on the front and 2 in the back, evenly spaced). Ran a gathering stitch up 3 1/2 inches from the bottom. Pulled the gathers. Stitched over to keep in place and removed the gathering threads. (I used basting stitches to gather)
> Next I placed the underskirt (rightside facing out) inside of the overskirt right side facing out) so it will look just like it will completed. I ran gathering stitches through both at the same time around the top about 1/2 inch from edge. Adjust your gathers.
> Pin waist band over skirt, right sides together, make sure to align the sides and seam/serge together.
> Fold over top of waistband 1/4 inch. Press. fold down in half to the side of skirt, covering raw edges from skirt/waistband. Press and pin in place.  Top stitch around the very top of the skirt as close to the edge as possible. Next mark your casing for elastic. I used 3/4 " for this little skirt. so I sewed casing about 1" down from that top stitch, leaving an area open to thread the elastic in.
> Thread elastic. Close the casing. Top stitch around the bottom of the waist band. I tacked the little roses on when everything else was done.
> Hope this doesn't confuse you.



Oooh!  Thanks for posting this!!!  Again, I've got boys ... not sure WHY I want to know how to make that skirt, but I was also wondering how you'd done it!



aboveH20 said:


> I was in the toy section, pulling down the pants of dolls looking for their imprinted names and I thought to myself, 'this can't look right,' how will I explain when they take me downtown.
> 
> I struck out on the first mom I contacted -- her daughter likes horses, of all things -- but she led me to a mom of three girls and three dolls.  I'm going over Friday at 2, so I'm trying to make some clothing to try on their dolls.  Ginger will always be special because she was my first, but I can't see spending hours making clothes that won't fit "non-Ginger types."  (The Oliver is too snug on Ginger -- could be just gas.
> 
> PS  Ginger must find out none of this!!!



The mental image of that sent me into hysterics!!!  My mom came racing in to see what was wrong!!!
And were you just calling random people from the phone book or do you already KNOW these people you're calling up asking about dolls???  I am sure I've missed something here!!!!

Ginger has gas ... 



ellenbenny said:


> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



TDF!!!  Those are some fabulous villians shirts/outfits!!!!



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).


Oooh!!!  I am loving all the cars bowling shirt inspirations!!!  One of these days I'll get mine cut out!!!!



Fabric is washed and in the dryer ... another step closer to cutting tomorrow!  Dining room table has now been cleaned off too!!!  

Tomorrow we're off to Newport to show some of my mom's friends around (they're on a cruise and it's in port tomorrow - they want to go to the Tennis Hall of Fame and maybe one of the mansions ... the boys & I are tagging along because they want to see where Mommy & Daddy got married -We were married at the Tennis Hall of Fame- )

Today we went to Wrentham Outlets and as usual I didn't have enough time once we finally got there ... I snagged some good deals at the Columbia Outlet and the Under Armor outlet for the boys ... but didn't get a thing for myself!   Isn't that always the way???


----------



## mkwj

ellenbenny said:


> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




These are awesome.  I am sure they were very well appreciated.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!
> 
> And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.
> 
> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen I am absolutely in love with your skirts for this give.



babynala said:


> That sounds like a fun trip.   One more last visit with just one child.  I've never made any maternity clothes but maybe a cute tank top like the one you did for your last trip (just bigger around the middle) would be cool in case it is hot in October.  Maybe something about a future Disney fan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes



Fabulous creations.
Someday I will try a bowling shirt LOL


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> I am loving everything being posted here lately, and it has gotten the sewing bug biting me hard. I saw the ruffled halter link posted a few posts back so I printed that out today and got it all taped together. I also printed out the reversible hat from Martha Stewart and made one for my DD6. It's very big. I will have to alter it some for my DD8 as her head is a tad smaller than her younger sister. I tried it on my DD8 and I could not see her face and she could not see at all LOL.
> 
> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.


The hat turned out really cute.  I made one for a ten year old for a BG and was soooo worried it would be too big, but it looked like it fit her OK.  The child's hat fit me so I'd be scared to print out the adult version.  The only thing I would do for myself is make the sides a little longer.  I made this hat too and liked it much better:
http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html
Though for a tiny child the child's size would be too big as well.  I also constructed the MS had based on this so I didn't have to do any hand sewing.



JMD1979 said:


> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana


The Insa looks great so far!  I am working on one for dd too, but I am waiting to receive a free design that I get by sending in a photo of a completed design and now I am realizing that I should have just bought the design and downloaded it right away as it's taking long to get it!

Are you appliqueing on the skirt?  If you are appliqueing definitely leave out the elastic so the applique shows.  I also made my first applique skirt with a normal, short waistband.  I do like the look of the skirt with the drop waist and gathers and I have another fabric where I am going to try that, except Walmart no longer had one of the fabrics I wanted for the underskirt   I am hoping I got the fabric at Joann's and they will have it, though I just bough two one yard remnants of another color of it at Walmart.

So how did you end up tracing out your pattern?



aboveH20 said:


> I'm on a mad dash to try a few patterns because I have a date with three real live dolls on Friday.  I went to a thrift store today, ever hopeful of getting lucky.  I was in the toy section, pulling down the pants of dolls looking for their imprinted names and I thought to myself, 'this can't look right,' how will I explain when they take me downtown.
> 
> I struck out on the first mom I contacted -- her daughter likes horses, of all things -- but she led me to a mom of three girls and three dolls.  I'm going over Friday at 2, so I'm trying to make some clothing to try on their dolls.  Ginger will always be special because she was my first, but I can't see spending hours making clothes that won't fit "non-Ginger types."  (The Oliver is too snug on Ginger -- could be just gas.  )
> 
> PS  Ginger must find out none of this!!!
> 
> How hard could it be to digitize a logo?  Do you want it dime sized or nickel sized?


My dd likes horse way better than dolls as well.  So really you should come down here to sew and dress dolls b/c dd so rarely touches hers.  She really only got interested in her AG doll b/c a friend at school has three and likes them.  Now if I spend thousands of dollars on all the horse accessories then dd might play with hers.

Please don't tell me a dress is too snug on Ginger -- that right there might be an end to her career as a model.

And thanks for getting right to work on that logo for me.  It needs to be the Mythbusters logo at a slight angel and then needs to say "Igniting Minds With Science" underneath it.  I can take a pic of the kids t's to help you out.  And thanks for getting it done on a rush like this -- I really don't need it as quick as you said you could get it done.  By the end of the week will be fine.



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Posted on the BG but will comment here as well b/c those outfits are fabulous!  I love the fabriics you selected -- absolutely perfect for villians!



Meshell2002 said:


> I can see restoring dolls as a potentially addicting hobby. Good news is I work with Christmas Wish charities that are always looking for 18 inch dolls....and accessories


Did you see that YCMT.com has a free skirt pattern as long as you use it to donate to charity -- and then you can obviously make some for yourself as well.  I printed it but haven't made any yet -- will likely do so around Xmas.  It looks really easy to make.  Carla has a free t-shirt pattern somewhere on her blog -- I printed that too and have yet to try that either, but it's knit and I figure I can recycle some of my old shirts for it.

And it was mom that actually found the AG doll.  She is a thrift store junkie so if there's a deal to be found she finds it.  She's retired and has probably been to every thrift store in the city and now just goes to her favorites.  She can even tell you the exact store that Target donates their toys to.  



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes


Great shirts!  And I love your dd's Hello Kitty pillow!  Probably much less expensive to do than the licensed fabric and much more rewarding too!



mphalens said:


> Her website is www dot amymickey dot com ... I've now made shirts on a bunch of different colors (including red ones) and have not had ANY bleeding problems whatsoever!!!!  This paper is AWESOME I tell ya!!!!
> 
> And, an RI house for sale?  Where???  Of course, seeing that DH is a golf pro it's slim to none that we could ever move back home since it'd be nice if he got a paycheck ALL YEAR and not just 7-8 months out of the year ... but a girl can dream!
> 
> And were you just calling random people from the phone book or do you already KNOW these people you're calling up asking about dolls???  I am sure I've missed something here!!!!


Thanks for the website.

House is in Saunderstown (NK) and will be priced over $100K LESS than what we paid for it and never mind the $50K we spent finishing the basement and doing various other projects.  I think the house is about 9 years old.  It's in a great neighborhood and backs up to horse trails.  I used to love taking the kids for walks through the woods and going to the horse farm to bring them baby carrots.  We actually had the chance to move back up there, but the kids school up there is twice as much as we pay down here and I am not licensed in RI either so I would be out of a job.

FYI the Westerly Walmart had fabric as of 2.75 years ago.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!
> 
> And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.
> 
> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



They are true works of arts.  I can't imagine the hours it took to complete both the sewing and the appliqueing. Maybe the family will have them framed when they outgrow them.



Meshell2002 said:


> I searched on youtube for "how to ___ your AG doll" there are several people with videos....my favorite was from someone with over 200 ag doll videos....i forgot the name.
> 
> I washed and downy dunked her hair,....while she was in pieces *unstuffed-- I washed her cloth body in woolite....laid it out to dry....then I gave her limbs a scrub with baking soda....after everthing dried I put her back together (restrung)and restuffed her, then replaced the head. the biggest thing with washing AG dolls is NOT to get the EYES wet, and don't soak the scalp or the wig glue could loosen.
> 
> I also looked at this site http://www.justmagicdolls.com/articles/restoration/wizard.htm
> 
> I can see restoring dolls as a potentially addicting hobby. Good news is I work with Christmas Wish charities that are always looking for 18 inch dolls....and accessories



You've been vary industrious.  She's looking good.



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?



I love the Cars shirt and your daughter's pillow.  My older son will be home this weekend so maybe we'll go see Cars 2.



Meshell2002 said:


> Gas? no but I think I saw Ginger eating cupcakes, she had a little icing on her neck.  I have to keep Lucy away from the monitor, she will be jealous of Ginger's shoes and multiple dresses. BTW AG dolls labels are on the back of their neck (not on their bum)....it says AG or Pleasant Co....not sure about the other 18 inch dolls though....I've heard that the My Generation dolls at Target are shaped similar to AG....cannot personally testify though....



Someone posted the size differences a few pages back.  I should go look for it.  There were a number of dolls at the thrift store I went too.  I was wondering if some were the Madame Alexander dolls?? The dolls all seemed too  small, but I thought if I could figure out "who" they were it would help me judge size.  Good to know the ID is on their neck.



mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Ginger just makes you laugh, doesn't she???  I have two crazy boys, so all the Ginger humor and outfits ... I just love 'em!
> 
> Poor Ginger - thinking she was having to wear orthopedic shoes... Just remind her platforms are all the rage with the young kids -I saw an 8 year old with a pair on just the other day- so her classmates should understand what they are immediately!
> 
> Love the notarized idea!!!!
> 
> Y'all are so making me want to start sewing for my old AG dolls!!!! I keep complaining I only have boys to sew for ... maybe that's the answer?  Except I have a stack of projects to make for our trip in November ... so the last thing I need to do is start making doll clothes!!!!  That, and I think DH might strap ME to the roof of the car if I tried to bring one of the AG girls home with us
> 
> The mental image of that sent me into hysterics!!!  My mom came racing in to see what was wrong!!!
> And were you just calling random people from the phone book or do you already KNOW these people you're calling up asking about dolls???  I am sure I've missed something here!!!!
> 
> Ginger has gas ...



Be very careful if you start sewing for dolls.  The bad news is that it's very addictive.  The good news is that it takes so little fabric that it's fun to go through fabric I have just small pieces of and use it.

And, I probably I should have made it clear that I DID contact moms I know. 



cogero said:


> Someday I will try a bowling shirt LOL



That's one of the Ginger size ones I printed out last night.



VBAndrea said:


> My dd likes horse way better than dolls as well.  So really you should come down here to sew and dress dolls b/c dd so rarely touches hers.  She really only got interested in her AG doll b/c a friend at school has three and likes them.  Now if I spend thousands of dollars on all the horse accessories then dd might play with hers.
> 
> Please don't tell me a dress is too snug on Ginger -- that right there might be an end to her career as a model.
> 
> And thanks for getting right to work on that logo for me.  It needs to be the Mythbusters logo at a slight angel and then needs to say "Igniting Minds With Science" underneath it.  I can take a pic of the kids t's to help you out.  And thanks for getting it done on a rush like this -- I really don't need it as quick as you said you could get it done.  By the end of the week will be fine.



So how big did you want the logo?  Is a nickel too big?  My speciality is dime sized logos so maybe I should just go with that.


----------



## weluvdizne

Meshell2002 said:


> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later..



She looks great!  Nice job restoring her.  Have fun sewing for Lucy! Oh, good luck on the potty training.  Hope it's going well!



Disneymom1218 said:


> So here is the finished hat. the blue and pink Fabric my one day MIL gave me out of her bin she was selling at our yard sale on Saturday. I will be making the ruffle halters out of those fabrics so they match.



The hats are cute, but your dd is adorable.  Love the princess fabric placement on top.  



JMD1979 said:


> Jeana


You are off to a great start.  Cant wait to see it completed.  Your colors go together quite well.  


ellenbenny said:


> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ellen!!! These are stunning!  The appliques are all flawless and the fabrics you chose are amazing.  As always, beautiful work.  Thank you for adding this magic to that sweet family's trip!



babynala said:


> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes


Your bowling shirts look great.  I really adore that pillow.  How cute!  Great idea, and congrats to dd sewing it herself, including the hand sewing.  I try to avoid it at all cost!  Nice job!


----------



## DMGeurts

Disneymom1218 said:


>



These are adorable!  Great job!



JMD1979 said:


> Thank you so much! Sounds like your bonding day with Patience was fantastic! Seems like you two work super well together and are building a lifelong friendship. Can't wait to see her new cover!
> 
> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana



Thank you!

Jeana - this skirt looks amazing!!!  I really can't wait to see it finished!  It's so adorable!



dizzy4mickey said:


> I was wondering if you could point me to a website or some info on how you refurbished this AG doll?  That doll looks great and I would have loved to have seen the before pic.  Sounds like you did a lot to her.  My DD loves AG dolls and I would love to buy some used ones and refurbish them.  Any info anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!



There are several message boards out there with lots of info - if you'd like the links - please PM me.    It's also a good place to find used AGs at a reasonable price (not cheap, but not overly inflated like Ebay).



aboveH20 said:


> I used the pattern from the link you provided and made my first Oliver today.  It looks EXACTLY like yours.  Well, not exactly, but it looks goofy.
> 
> I'm on a mad dash to try a few patterns because I have a date with three real live dolls on Friday.  I went to a thrift store today, ever hopeful of getting lucky.  I was in the toy section, pulling down the pants of dolls looking for their imprinted names and I thought to myself, 'this can't look right,' how will I explain when they take me downtown.
> 
> I struck out on the first mom I contacted -- her daughter likes horses, of all things -- but she led me to a mom of three girls and three dolls.  I'm going over Friday at 2, so I'm trying to make some clothing to try on their dolls.  Ginger will always be special because she was my first, but I can't see spending hours making clothes that won't fit "non-Ginger types."  (The Oliver is too snug on Ginger -- could be just gas.  )
> 
> PS  Ginger must find out none of this!!!



I can't wait to see your new dress!  I wish you lived closer - I'd happily let you come over and try your creations on.  

As someone else said... any markings would be on the back of the doll's neck (either Pleasant Co. or American Girl) otherwise there is also a tag on the side of their body.  Craigslist is also a great place to find used dollies - if you don't want to do Ebay or a message board.



aboveH20 said:


> See?  It was meant to be.  As soon as I get ~D's address you can send it to her and then she can forward them to my sons.


Hmph.... I'm watchin' you....



ellenbenny said:


> Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!
> 
> And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.
> 
> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen - these are totally amazing!!!  Can I please case them in dolly size????  I even have some of that fabric in my stash....



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes



The cars shirt is adorable!  And the Hello Kitty pillow is perfect!  I just love it!

I am not sure how much sewing Patience and I will get done today.... I have to go grocery shopping for the lake this weekend.  I already asked Dh if we could bring Patience with - and he said no!    Seriously???  That's totally not fair - we were just getting to know eachother.  Oh well - so I am going to run to town really fast - get what needs to be gotten - and get home, so hopefully we can at least finish her cover today.  I am doing it with out a pattern and totally off the top of my head - hopefully it works.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> So how big did you want the logo?  Is a nickel too big?  My speciality is dime sized logos so maybe I should just go with that.



I will not make you work so hard as to get it to the size of a nickel, or even a dime -- that would be way too much stress put on you.

DS wears a large and dd a small.  So if you could do two sizes to accommodate I'd appreciate it.  Please make ds's the size of a pencil head eraser and since dd is smaller how about the size of a pin head for her???  Get to work!  I've decided instead of giving you to the end of the week I will be overly generous and give you until the end of the month (this month that is!)


----------



## tricia

Just popping in cause it's too hot to be outside here right now.

Ellen, the insa's and the t-shirts are gorgeous.  Love the villain appliqués.

Jeana, your is coming along very well also.  Is it monsters Inc, or the steps?


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the website.
> 
> House is in Saunderstown (NK) and will be priced over $100K LESS than what we paid for it and never mind the $50K we spent finishing the basement and doing various other projects.  I think the house is about 9 years old.  It's in a great neighborhood and backs up to horse trails.  I used to love taking the kids for walks through the woods and going to the horse farm to bring them baby carrots.  We actually had the chance to move back up there, but the kids school up there is twice as much as we pay down here and I am not licensed in RI either so I would be out of a job.
> 
> FYI the Westerly Walmart had fabric as of 2.75 years ago.



You are very welcome!

And REALLY?  House is in Saunderstown?  I grew up in Jamestown and Saunderstown is just over the bridge (obviously, you know that  )... Oh to have the money to buy a house in RI ... 

Ooooh!  Westerly Walmart ... my DH might kill me if I insist on stopping on our way out of town next week 

QUESTION:
Anyone that has used Aivilo patterns ... how do they go together???  Do you match up the stars?  I'm lost and I really want to get some stuff cut out ... I have emailed her to ask, but thought one of you might know


----------



## ellenbenny

Thanks for all the compliments on the villain outfits.  I had seen that fabric used on someone else's villain outfits somewhere along the way, and then had a customer request it as well, so I can't take credit for the fabric choices, only for how I decided to put it all together.  

D - Feel free to case, I almost always get my inspiration from something I've seen along the way, so I am happy to pay it forward.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> And REALLY?  House is in Saunderstown?  I grew up in Jamestown and Saunderstown is just over the bridge (obviously, you know that  )... Oh to have the money to buy a house in RI ...
> 
> Ooooh!  Westerly Walmart ... my DH might kill me if I insist on stopping on our way out of town next week
> 
> QUESTION:
> Anyone that has used Aivilo patterns ... how do they go together???  Do you match up the stars?  I'm lost and I really want to get some stuff cut out ... I have emailed her to ask, but thought one of you might know



Double check that Walmart still has there fabric at Westerly -- we moved back here in August of 2008, so it was almost three years ago.  

There was only one house for sale in Jamestown when we were looking and we couldn't afford the million dollar price tag!  I would have loved to have lived on Jamestown.  We picked NK for a better school district and dh hates Newport traffic -- then of course we sent our son to private K instead of public b/c the good school system still didn't meet my standards.  We still preferred living off island.

When we lived in RI there was a fabulous fabric store in Warwick that went out of business and had a huge clearance.  I had only been in the store looking for ballerina faric to make my dd a little tote for her shoes -- I really wasn't into sewing then.  Now I surely wish I had been.  Just Fabrics sounds like a real find though.  I should do a little research and see if I could find something down here within an hour's drive.  Truly though I really only use Diney fabric for BGs, and when we went to Disney I did so much applique that I only used a couple of Disney prints.

I can't help you with the Aivilo -- I only have the tote pattern and it's not a pattern -- just measurements.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I will not make you work so hard as to get it to the size of a nickel, or even a dime -- that would be way too much stress put on you.
> 
> DS wears a large and dd a small.  So if you could do two sizes to accommodate I'd appreciate it.  Please make ds's the size of a pencil head eraser and since dd is smaller how about the size of a pin head for her???  Get to work!  I've decided instead of giving you to the end of the week I will be overly generous and give you until the end of the month (this month that is!)



  Yah - get to work!  Slacker...  

(  )



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the villain outfits.  I had seen that fabric used on someone else's villain outfits somewhere along the way, and then had a customer request it as well, so I can't take credit for the fabric choices, only for how I decided to put it all together.
> 
> D - Feel free to case, I almost always get my inspiration from something I've seen along the way, so I am happy to pay it forward.





Thank you Ellen!!!  Yay!!  

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

JMD1979 said:


> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana



Love the skirt!!  Can't wait to see it completed.  It reminds me of the cool outfits that the cast wears for the Pixar Parade.  I'm gonna guess your duo is Mike and Sully? 



Meshell2002 said:


> Then I made ruffle easy fits in 33 minutes this afternoon....including the time it took me to cut out the pattern/ pants, and checking on a 2yo sitting on the potty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucky Lucy" is mine for now ....when DD gets a little older, if she wants her I will let her have her...if she takes care of this one, I will get her a new(er) one later.
> 
> HEY see what's she's got in her hand? That's why her hair was so crooked.....can't leave her alone even for a minute.
> 
> I'm making her a peasant top out of muslin to match her pants....not sure when I'll do that, we'll see, maybe during naps tomorrow.



I think she looks great and those pants are darling!!  I think that's a great idea to buy an old AG doll to recondition as a test pilot for DD...I need to write down that idea in my Mommy notebook



ellenbenny said:


> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love the Villain outfits!!  Will they be wearing those to Fantasmic!? 



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes



Love your version of the Cars bowling shirt!!  The use of the flame fabric is very cool!  And your daughter's Hello Kitty pillow is GREAT!  My little sister is a big fan of HK still, and she just turned 16.


----------



## DMGeurts

So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...  

Before:





After:





Before:





After (she insisted on a working photo - and a ruffle teaser):





Lots of befores (this is where you really see a difference):















Here's her face plate off - and what's left of her tension parts - note the spring that's all wonky:










After:





Note that top pressure foot screw... Nice n' shiny now.  

That's all... we are hard at work on her cover - I am still amazed at how smooth and quiet she runs - I've been sewing all morning while the girls we asleep in the rooms next door - and they're still sleeping.    I must tear myself away from Patience and get to town and get groceries for the holiday weekend.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (she insisted on a working photo - and a ruffle teaser):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of befores (this is where you really see a difference):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her face plate off - and what's left of her tension parts - note the spring that's all wonky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that top pressure foot screw... Nice n' shiny now.
> 
> That's all... we are hard at work on her cover - I am still amazed at how smooth and quiet she runs - I've been sewing all morning while the girls we asleep in the rooms next door - and they're still sleeping.    I must tear myself away from Patience and get to town and get groceries for the holiday weekend.
> 
> D~



Beautiful!  She, herself, is a work of art.  I think you should go into the business of restoring machines!  You are making me think I might like to get a machine like that.  My dh can fix just about anything and I know he could rewire one (though sometimes he breaks the rules b/c he knows too much -- like plugging six strands of tree together instead of limited to the three that is recommended).

I'm thinking the ruffle might have something to do with Patience's new cover -- but I will patient and wait and see!

Where did you get the little white shelf that has thread on it that is behind Patience?  I would love to get a bunch of those for my embroidery thread (never mind my wall space is highly limited).

Have fun grocery shopping.  I have been cleaning most of the morning (which is probably why I've made at least three posts on here this morning -- one needs lots of breaks when cleaning).  Today is one of those days where the 5minute per room cleaning sprees is just not going to work.  It's one of those vacuum, mop and dust days.  The kitchen alone took me 20 minutes straighten up thanks to dh not wiping the stove top after cooking last night and dishes everywhere (all clean at least, but they still had to be put away).  I really should be sewing instead, shouldn't I?


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ellen - the shirts are amazing but those skirts are  just fabulous.  You must have spend a very long time creating those beautiful appliques and the fabrics look perfect.  




tricia said:


> Just popping in cause it's too hot to be outside here right now.


What is the temperature up in Canada? 



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of befores (this is where you really see a difference):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that top pressure foot screw... Nice n' shiny now.
> 
> That's all... we are hard at work on her cover - I am still amazed at how smooth and quiet she runs - I've been sewing all morning while the girls we asleep in the rooms next door - and they're still sleeping.    I must tear myself away from Patience and get to town and get groceries for the holiday weekend.
> 
> D~


Wow, Patience is a real beauty.  You did a wonderful job getting her in tip top shape.  She's so shiny and clean!  Too bad you can't bring her with you this weekend, maybe she needs the holiday weekend to get some R and R before you really put her to work.  Too bad Ginger is not closer - maybe she could babysit for you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

D~ your new girl is so pretty....all clean and sparkly


----------



## love to stitch

ellenbenny said:


> Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!
> 
> And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.
> 
> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The Villian shirts and skirts are great.



babynala said:


> That sounds like a fun trip.   One more last visit with just one child.  I've never made any maternity clothes but maybe a cute tank top like the one you did for your last trip (just bigger around the middle) would be cool in case it is hot in October.  Maybe something about a future Disney fan....
> 
> 
> You did a great job with Lucy.  Her hair looks beautiful and I love her new pants.  Better keep a close eye!
> 
> 
> Oh, I love this fabric.  I was thinking about making a Marie set for DD since she is a big fan of that sweet kitty.  On our last trip we got to see Marie and my DD was so excited.  It made me so happy because I took it as a sure sign that she was not growing up too fast.
> 
> 
> You did a great job with that hat.  I really like how the brim is so big, perfect for keeping out the sun.  The fabric is too cute (both sides)
> 
> 
> You are doing great with the Insa, can't wait to see your finished project.
> 
> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes



The Cars shirt looks great and the Hello Kitty pillow is adorable.


----------



## RMAMom

Fruto76 said:


> I won't lie...Belle hurt my brain just trying to plan it out. As soon as I wrote it all down it made sense. This is what I did... It was for an 18 mos old and the length was 9" total finished
> cuts
> 1 piece for the waist (6x27")
> 1 piece for the scallop overskirt (6 1/2 x 38" or length of fabric)
> 1 piece for underskirt (8 x 38" or length of fabric)
> 
> Take waistband & fold right sides together (form long tube  6 x 13 1/2) & seam/serge. set aside.
> Hem the bottom of overskirt. Then, fold longways right sides together (form tube 6  x 16) and seam/serge
> Hem underskirt. Fold long ways, right sides together (form tube 7 1/2 x 16) seam/serge
> Next I marked my scallop lines with a disappearing marker. (I did 2 on the front and 2 in the back, evenly spaced). Ran a gathering stitch up 3 1/2 inches from the bottom. Pulled the gathers. Stitched over to keep in place and removed the gathering threads. (I used basting stitches to gather)
> Next I placed the underskirt (rightside facing out) inside of the overskirt right side facing out) so it will look just like it will completed. I ran gathering stitches through both at the same time around the top about 1/2 inch from edge. Adjust your gathers.
> Pin waist band over skirt, right sides together, make sure to align the sides and seam/serge together.
> Fold over top of waistband 1/4 inch. Press. fold down in half to the side of skirt, covering raw edges from skirt/waistband. Press and pin in place.  Top stitch around the very top of the skirt as close to the edge as possible. Next mark your casing for elastic. I used 3/4 " for this little skirt. so I sewed casing about 1" down from that top stitch, leaving an area open to thread the elastic in.
> Thread elastic. Close the casing. Top stitch around the bottom of the waist band. I tacked the little roses on when everything else was done.
> Hope this doesn't confuse you.



 Thank you so very much for taking the time to type that out for me. It makes perfect sense and seems pretty easy to do. You have made my day and my DGD will be thrilled to have a Belle skirt. Thanks again ~ Mary


----------



## cogero

This morning i had some time before leaving for work so I did some ironing. Want to work on a skirt for DD and another pair of shorts for DS.

I also finished the last pair of shorts I had already cut out for him. I want to do 2 shirts for him tonight. One is captain America for his red, white and blue plaid shorts.

D~ you did a fabulous job on patience she is a real beauty.

I need some wall art by my sewing area so I am contemplating that while I am at work


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> I also finished the last pair of shorts I had already cut out for him. I want to do 2 shirts for him tonight. One is captain America for his red, white and blue plaid shorts.
> 
> I need some wall art by my sewing area so I am contemplating that while I am at work


that sounds cute!


----------



## dis4harley

Question:

I would love some advice on a new machine. I have been using a Singer that was my grandmothers (at least 30 yrs old) and I love it. But I am ready for a newer, better sewing machine.
I would like to be able to do appliques. I have seen sewing and embroidery machines. Is it worth it to get one that does both?
What are the best options and best price?

Thanks


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes




That bowling shirt is great, I really want to make something with cars, but no little boys to sew for right now.  New DGS on the way in October though!

Did you embroider the Hello Kitty face onto fleece?  Adorable!  And great job with the sewing, especially hand sewing, my least favorite thing to do too!


----------



## cogero

dis4harley said:


> Question:
> 
> I would love some advice on a new machine. I have been using a Singer that was my grandmothers (at least 30 yrs old) and I love it. But I am ready for a newer, better sewing machine.
> I would like to be able to do appliques. I have seen sewing and embroidery machines. Is it worth it to get one that does both?
> What are the best options and best price?
> 
> Thanks



Most reasonably priced machines that do both only have a 4 x 4 hoop. for embroidery. For embroidery buy the biggest hoop you can or you will suffer with hoop envy LOL.

I have upgraded twice since I started sewing. My first machine was a brother SE400.

I then moved on and bought a seperate PE-770 for embroidery and just recently bought a Brother Duetta that I bought for a great deal used on e-bay.

I would say buy a good standard sewing machne and then buy a seperate embroidery machine.


----------



## dis4harley

cogero said:


> Most reasonably priced machines that do both only have a 4 x 4 hoop. for embroidery. For embroidery buy the biggest hoop you can or you will suffer with hoop envy LOL.
> 
> I have upgraded twice since I started sewing. My first machine was a brother SE400.
> 
> I then moved on and bought a seperate PE-770 for embroidery and just recently bought a Brother Duetta that I bought for a great deal used on e-bay.
> 
> I would say buy a good standard sewing machne and then buy a seperate embroidery machine.





Thank you. Do you have any suggestions for a standard sewing machine? I have been using a Singer, so I kinda want to stick with that. But I have heard a lot of people love Brother. Any thoughts?


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!  She, herself, is a work of art.  I think you should go into the business of restoring machines!  You are making me think I might like to get a machine like that.  My dh can fix just about anything and I know he could rewire one (though sometimes he breaks the rules b/c he knows too much -- like plugging six strands of tree together instead of limited to the three that is recommended).



I highly recommend it - I can't even tell you what a joy it was to restore and I know far more about how a machine works that I ever thought I would.  For the price you pay for them - and the price of the products you need to clean them up - it's still cheaper than the cheapest of machines at Walmart - and they will last forever (seriously) with the proper care.  Talk about a bargain - and I am all about bargains.  



VBAndrea said:


> I'm thinking the ruffle might have something to do with Patience's new cover -- but I will patient and wait and see!


 Maybe.... but I can't divulge that sort of information.



VBAndrea said:


> Where did you get the little white shelf that has thread on it that is behind Patience?  I would love to get a bunch of those for my embroidery thread (never mind my wall space is highly limited).



Believe it or not, I found it at Goodwill for $1.99.  It was dark brown wood - so I just slapped 3 coats of white paint on it and called it good.  LOL  I still need to hang it up.  I would love to find more - I will say - it was a total pain to paint though.  After the first row on the first coat - I really was thinking that it' wasn't worth it.  



VBAndrea said:


> Have fun grocery shopping.  I have been cleaning most of the morning (which is probably why I've made at least three posts on here this morning -- one needs lots of breaks when cleaning).  Today is one of those days where the 5minute per room cleaning sprees is just not going to work.  It's one of those vacuum, mop and dust days.  The kitchen alone took me 20 minutes straighten up thanks to dh not wiping the stove top after cooking last night and dishes everywhere (all clean at least, but they still had to be put away).  I really should be sewing instead, shouldn't I?



Ugh... I hate cleaning...  But I can't stand it messy either... so I grudgingly do what has to be done.  I think you should be sewing too...  



babynala said:


> Wow, Patience is a real beauty.  You did a wonderful job getting her in tip top shape.  She's so shiny and clean!  Too bad you can't bring her with you this weekend, maybe she needs the holiday weekend to get some R and R before you really put her to work.  Too bad Ginger is not closer - maybe she could babysit for you.



Thank you...  I don't think I could ever put Ginger and Patience together in the same room - who knows what they'd come up with.  

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments on Patience...  I wish I could persuade all of you to get a vintage machine...  They are so much fun!

Oh and groceries - just for the weekend - not including meat - $180!  Ouch!  And that was 3 diff stores for all the sales.    I love 4th of July -but it gets so expensive!

Back to sewing...  

D~


----------



## Mel0215

Wow. So much has been posted. I love the Villian skirts, those are fantastic. The cars bowling shirt and HK pillow are cute. Patience looks marvelous,  I can only imagine how smooth the sewing is. the "monsters Inc" skirt looks good so far, I've never made one but I can't wait to see it finished! 
I feel inspired. I made a cover for my cricut last night, just sorta winged it, it turned out pretty well I think. Pics to come


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dis4harley said:


> Question:
> 
> I would love some advice on a new machine. I have been using a Singer that was my grandmothers (at least 30 yrs old) and I love it. But I am ready for a newer, better sewing machine.
> I would like to be able to do appliques. I have seen sewing and embroidery machines. Is it worth it to get one that does both?
> What are the best options and best price?
> 
> Thanks





cogero said:


> Most reasonably priced machines that do both only have a 4 x 4 hoop. for embroidery. For embroidery buy the biggest hoop you can or you will suffer with hoop envy LOL.
> 
> I have upgraded twice since I started sewing. My first machine was a brother SE400.
> 
> I then moved on and bought a seperate PE-770 for embroidery and just recently bought a Brother Duetta that I bought for a great deal used on e-bay.
> 
> I would say buy a good standard sewing machne and then buy a seperate embroidery machine.



My thoughts on a machine that does both is...what if one part breaks?    You are not only out your sewing machine, but your embroidery machine too.  I have a Brother 780D and love it.  My singer sewing machine was my Mom's, I "borrowed" it   As far as embroidery machine....hold out for a 5x7 hoop


----------



## DMGeurts

dis4harley said:


> Thank you. Do you have any suggestions for a standard sewing machine? I have been using a Singer, so I kinda want to stick with that. But I have heard a lot of people love Brother. Any thoughts?



I kind of went throgh this when I bought my serger...  I really wanted one that could do an overlock and a cover stitch... it took me months to figure out that I didn't want to have to change over the stitches all the time (what a pain) - so I ended up with a basic overlock serger and I have yet to get a cover stitch machine - and I am not sure that I ever will.  I am happy with the decision I made.

I think I would apply the same principle to an embroidery machine (however, I already know the one I am getting - someday)...  I wouldn't want to have to constantly mess with the programming to switch from one to the other - I would want to just move my chair and work on my project with out messing with the machine.  And like Disneyteacher said - if it breaks - not only are you out your sewing machine, but your embroidery machine too - if it was an all in one.

As far as sewing machines...  Well - my first Brother is from 1987 - a hand me down from my MIL.  My second Brother is from 1988 - and identical to my first Brother - $25 on Craigslist.  I thought I would never own anything but Brothers... and then I found my 1952 15-91 Singer that I just finished restoring (yesterday - LOL) and it is the smoothest and quietest machine ever...  The only bad thing about her is that she is strictly a straight stitch machine - so I still need my Brothers for the appliques and zig-zagging.  I can't even relegate them to being bobbin winders - because Patience winds the prettiest bobbins ever.

So, I recommend a vintage Singer... LOL  You might want to listen to everyone else regarding your machine purchase - because all of my knowledge is pre-1990.  LOL  I know nothing about new sewing machines.  I can't wait to see what you decide to get.  

D~


----------



## dis4harley

DMGeurts said:


> I kind of went throgh this when I bought my serger...  I really wanted one that could do an overlock and a cover stitch... it took me months to figure out that I didn't want to have to change over the stitches all the time (what a pain) - so I ended up with a basic overlock serger and I have yet to get a cover stitch machine - and I am not sure that I ever will.  I am happy with the decision I made.
> 
> I think I would apply the same principle to an embroidery machine (however, I already know the one I am getting - someday)...  I wouldn't want to have to constantly mess with the programming to switch from one to the other - I would want to just move my chair and work on my project with out messing with the machine.  And like Disneyteacher said - if it breaks - not only are you out your sewing machine, but your embroidery machine too - if it was an all in one.
> 
> As far as sewing machines...  Well - my first Brother is from 1987 - a hand me down from my MIL.  My second Brother is from 1988 - and identical to my first Brother - $25 on Craigslist.  I thought I would never own anything but Brothers... and then I found my 1952 15-91 Singer that I just finished restoring (yesterday - LOL) and it is the smoothest and quietest machine ever...  The only bad thing about her is that she is strictly a straight stitch machine - so I still need my Brothers for the appliques and zig-zagging.  I can't even relegate them to being bobbin winders - because Patience winds the prettiest bobbins ever.
> 
> So, I recommend a vintage Singer... LOL  You might want to listen to everyone else regarding your machine purchase - because all of my knowledge is pre-1990.  LOL  I know nothing about new sewing machines.  I can't wait to see what you decide to get.
> 
> D~





My mother has a vintage Singer that doesnt work. And I saw 1 in a cabinet at the thrift store last week for $40. Maybe I shouldve bought it. lol


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> When Heather went while she was pregnant with Sawyer, she made the shirt (with iron on transfer paper) with their names on them. On hers, over the belly, it also said, "Coming in June... Sawyer!"
> 
> You could also applique a big pumpkin (ala Cinderella), coach or Mickey Head over your belly!





Disneymom1218 said:


> Oh... what about a big Spiral Cinnamon bun mickey head with bun in the oven under the mickey head? Place it on your tummy.



Love these ideas!  The pumpkin and bun ideas are adorable!

Also...lost the quote about doing a tank like I made last trip (thanks for remembering babynala!)  I was thinking about looking through the adult patterns I have to see what would work.


----------



## GlassSlippers

dis4harley said:


> Thank you. Do you have any suggestions for a standard sewing machine? I have been using a Singer, so I kinda want to stick with that. But I have heard a lot of people love Brother. Any thoughts?



If you read reviews, Singer isn't what it used to be quality wise. If the 30 year old machine still works well, perhaps you could consider sticking with that for regular sewing. Sewing machines now don't have the motor power that older ones do. If it were my decision, I'd just get the best embroidery machine that I could afford.

I just got a new Brother sewing machine in October. It has an official name, but people call it the work horse because it's supposed to have a good, strong motor. I like it a lot, but it still doesn't have the "oomph" that my grandmother's old Elna had. That machine is at least as old as I am (51), probably older. I'm seriously considering having the old Elna cleaned and tuned up because I used it back when I was in high school and it was really nice!

Just my two cents!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DMGeurts

GlassSlippers said:


> If you read reviews, Singer isn't what it used to be quality wise. If the 30 year old machine still works well, perhaps you could consider sticking with that for regular sewing. Sewing machines now don't have the motor power that older ones do. If it were my decision, I'd just get the best embroidery machine that I could afford.
> 
> I just got a new Brother sewing machine in October. It has an official name, but people call it the work horse because it's supposed to have a good, strong motor. I like it a lot, but it still doesn't have the "oomph" that my grandmother's old Elna had. That machine is at least as old as I am (51), probably older. *I'm seriously considering having the old Elna cleaned and tuned up* because I used it back when I was in high school and it was really nice!
> 
> Just my two cents!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Oooh - I think you should!  

D~  <---  Have I told you all yet today that I think everyone should be sewing on vintage machines?    Maybe I should start a trend???


----------



## DMGeurts

dis4harley said:


> My mother has a vintage Singer that doesnt work. And I saw 1 in a cabinet at the thrift store last week for $40. Maybe I shouldve bought it. lol



Do you know what's wrong with your Mom's vintage Singer?  Usually if they are locked up - the innards just need a good cleaning and they are good to go again - "back in the day" people used to put 3 in 1 oil in their machines as a sewing machine oil alternative - which gelled up over the years - usually, if you can get that cleaned out and relube the motor again - it cures the problem  .

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

dis4harley said:


> Question:
> 
> I would love some advice on a new machine. I have been using a Singer that was my grandmothers (at least 30 yrs old) and I love it. But I am ready for a newer, better sewing machine.
> I would like to be able to do appliques. I have seen sewing and embroidery machines. Is it worth it to get one that does both?
> What are the best options and best price?
> 
> Thanks



If your Singer is working.....I would just get an embroidery machine, and go a little longer with the vintage singer.....if its not working I'd still go with 2 seperate machines. For one, it will be less expensive, for two then you won't have to switch from changing over from one to another in the middle of a project....I have a combo Bernina artista.....and I won't get a new machine unless something happens to it......but if I was buying all over again I would probably buy a basic Bernina and a BROTHER embroidery machine.....I love bernina for the quality of the parts and motor strength/ speed......but the bernina embroidery files are HTF and limited more than the brothers (which are easy to find and cheaper to service). Good luck in yur search.


----------



## tricia

babynala said:


> Ellen - the shirts are amazing but those skirts are  just fabulous.  You must have spend a very long time creating those beautiful appliques and the fabrics look perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the temperature up in Canada .




Not sure, I'm in Rome on vacation, bit we stay in the apartment during the hottest part of the afternoon cause it is way too hot and humid.


I have made the aivilo tote quite a few times and it goes together really easily, but that tote is just a bunch of squares.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dis4harley said:


> Thank you. Do you have any suggestions for a standard sewing machine? I have been using a Singer, so I kinda want to stick with that. But I have heard a lot of people love Brother. Any thoughts?



Singer isn't what it used to be. I have Janome now and I love it. I bought it form a shop that someone had traded it for an upgrade. So it was less then a year old. I can't recommend them enough. The older Singers were the best machines. Can you take it somewhere and have it looked at? It might be worth hanging onto for awhile and maybe look into either a serger or embroidery only machine.


----------



## JMD1979

Mel0215 said:


> Wow. So much has been posted. I love the Villian skirts, those are fantastic. The cars bowling shirt and HK pillow are cute. Patience looks marvelous,  I can only imagine how smooth the sewing is. the "monsters Inc" skirt looks good so far, I've never made one but I can't wait to see it finished!
> I feel inspired. I made a cover for my cricut last night, just sorta winged it, it turned out pretty well I think. Pics to come





DMGeurts said:


> Jeana - this skirt looks amazing!!!  I really can't wait to see it finished!  It's so adorable!
> D~





weluvdizne said:


> You are off to a great start.  Cant wait to see it completed.  Your colors go together quite well.





mphalens said:


> I LOVE Marie Kitty!!!  I have the sweetest picture of DS1 and Marie from his first trip ... Again, why do I have two BOYS to sew for when there's adorable fabrics like that out there?!??!?  I have seen that fabric someplace other than Etsy (but still online) ... if I remember where I'll be sure to tell you!
> 
> I'm also loving your Insa updates!!!  Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Again, LOVE the Insa updates!!!!  It looks great!!!  If I didn't move things around before I took pictures, the backgrounds of mine would probably look very similar!!!!





ellenbenny said:


> Love the Insa skirt, so glad you are making progress!  Is it going to be the stepsisters?  Looks great so far!





aboveH20 said:


> Baby steps are good.  One of my favorite expressions is, "The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."
> 
> You're off to a great start.  I can't wait to see the finished skirt.


Thank you to everyone on the compliments! And to those who guessed Mike and Sully..... You got it! 



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 These skirts are ahhmazing! 





babynala said:


> Oh, I love this fabric.  I was thinking about making a Marie set for DD since she is a big fan of that sweet kitty.  On our last trip we got to see Marie and my DD was so excited.  It made me so happy because I took it as a sure sign that she was not growing up too fast.
> 
> You are doing great with the Insa, can't wait to see your finished project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes


Thank you!  Your cars shirts are adorable and how cute is that little hello kitty?!?! Your DD did a great job!





VBAndrea said:


> The Insa looks great so far!  I am working on one for dd too, but I am waiting to receive a free design that I get by sending in a photo of a completed design and now I am realizing that I should have just bought the design and downloaded it right away as it's taking long to get it!
> 
> Are you appliqueing on the skirt?  If you are appliqueing definitely leave out the elastic so the applique shows.  I also made my first applique skirt with a normal, short waistband.  I do like the look of the skirt with the drop waist and gathers and I have another fabric where I am going to try that, except Walmart no longer had one of the fabrics I wanted for the underskirt   I am hoping I got the fabric at Joann's and they will have it, though I just bough two one yard remnants of another color of it at Walmart.
> 
> So how did you end up tracing out your pattern?


Thank you! Yes I think I am going to add applique to the skirt but I'm not %100 yet. I would love to see your finished skirt when you get it done. For the tracing I ended up using freezer paper held up to the front door. I had to use what was on hand. I'm too impatient to wait til I get to town! 







tricia said:


> Just popping in cause it's too hot to be outside here right now.
> 
> Ellen, the insa's and the t-shirts are gorgeous.  Love the villain appliqués.
> 
> Jeana, your is coming along very well also.  Is it monsters Inc, or the steps?





Diz-Mommy said:


> Love the skirt!!  Can't wait to see it completed.  It reminds me of the cool outfits that the cast wears for the Pixar Parade.  I'm gonna guess your duo is Mike and Sully?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks great and those pants are darling!!  I think that's a great idea to buy an old AG doll to recondition as a test pilot for DD...I need to write down that idea in my Mommy notebook
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Villain outfits!!  Will they be wearing those to Fantasmic!?
> 
> 
> 
> Love your version of the Cars bowling shirt!!  The use of the flame fabric is very cool!  And your daughter's Hello Kitty pillow is GREAT!  My little sister is a big fan of HK still, and she just turned 16.





DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


 ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!! I am in AWE!!!



dis4harley said:


> Question:
> 
> I would love some advice on a new machine. I have been using a Singer that was my grandmothers (at least 30 yrs old) and I love it. But I am ready for a newer, better sewing machine.
> I would like to be able to do appliques. I have seen sewing and embroidery machines. Is it worth it to get one that does both?
> What are the best options and best price?
> 
> Thanks


I think you really have to just go with what works best for you. I have a Husqvarna sewing/embroidery machine with a 4x4 and 6x10 hoop. I love love love the big hoops size but kinda feel like I'm lacking without the 5x7 If my machine broke tomorrow I would defiantly buy another one. At first it was kind of a nuisance to switch back and forth but now that I have a system down it works like a breeze! I would eventually love to get just an embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop but for now I have to just be grateful for what I have.   Good luck on making your decision.


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> Did you embroider the Hello Kitty face onto fleece?  Adorable!  And great job with the sewing, especially hand sewing, my least favorite thing to do too!


Yes, we used Heather's design for the applique but skipped adding the fabric and tack down steps of the face part.  We did it right on top of the fleece but used a water soluble topping like Wendy did when she made those sweatshirts.  

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words on the bowling shirt and the HK pillow.  

New machine question:  I too would suggest having a separate embroidery and regular machine.  I have a combo machine and spend lots of time switching back and forth or just end up using my older Kenmore for regular sewing.  

D - you are a sewing machine expert.  I always keep an eye out for old sewing machines but can never find anything good.  All of your efforts and great results have inspired me.  I'll keep a more watchful look when I am out and about.  

I spent most of the afternoon on the Creative DISigns thread trying to figure out what I'm going to do about autograph books and Epcot passports this trip.  I also want to make a "Drinking Around the World" t-shirt for my DH - but I just don't want him actually drinking around the world.  Maybe if he starts at opening and we stay until closing.  Maybe he can cheat and wear it both days we will be at Epcot!


----------



## cogero

I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL


----------



## JMD1979

cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL


 Sounds cute! Can't wait to see! We are big Toy Story Alien fans around here! LOL! They are just too cute...... but Buzz is pretty cute too! Sorry not much help I know. I am sure what ever you decided on with look great!

Jeana


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL



Both?


----------



## Fruto76

JMD1979 said:


> I took a few more baby steps on the Insa! I love how easy it is coming together. And to think, I was so intimidated I almost didn't even try it! So far I have put together the underskirt. I had a bit of trouble with my ruffle ratio using my ruffler foot, but that's nothing new for me. I've been known to ruffle and unruffle at least a dozen times on one project! . I'm going to embellish the over skirt a bit, but I'm pretty sure I will leave the elastic gathers out... I haven't decided yet weather I like them or not?
> 
> Here is a peek at my progress. Any guesses of  which laughtastic Disney Duo this skirt was based on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my yucky photo and messy background! DH says I work better in a mess!
> 
> Jeana


Love it! Can't wait to see it completed! 



ellenbenny said:


> Loving all the Ginger humor, LOL!  Also love all the little dresses and other doll clothes, so pretty!
> 
> And love the baby dresses and the hat.  So many cute things posted.
> 
> I completed a villain set for Madison's Big Give, and it was received today so now I can post it here.  These were my first try at the Insa skirt, love the pattern!  It is a great background for applique, and pretty easy to put together.  These appliques took me forever, but at least the skirts went together quickly once I got the embroidery done.
> 
> Shirts for the 2 girls and Mom and Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Insa skirts for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I commented on the BG board but have to say it again, these are gorgeous! The fabric is perfect for the villains! 
I'm lovin' all the Insa's lately...getting me motivated to start one.



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD came up with this idea after a trip to JoAnns (when I wouldn't allow her to buy the $14/yard Hello Kitty Fleece fabric) and sewed this pillow all by herself.  She stuffed it and did the hand sewing too, which is great because I HATE to hand sew.  I did tie off the thread when she was done sewing which was a little tricky because she only left about an inch of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Hello Kitty doll that she made a build a bear about 5 years ago and since it is getting a little worn she limits her snuggle time with it so she wanted to make this a substitute.  Can you tell she has a thing for soft white cats?
> 
> Sorry - not sure what is up with my picture sizes


 Love the Cars shirt and the HK pillow is adorable! your dd did a great job! 



mphalens said:


> Oooh!  Thanks for posting this!!!  Again, I've got boys ... not sure WHY I want to know how to make that skirt, but I was also wondering how you'd done it!


you're welcome! 


RMAMom said:


> Thank you so very much for taking the time to type that out for me. It makes perfect sense and seems pretty easy to do. You have made my day and my DGD will be thrilled to have a Belle skirt. Thanks again ~ Mary


 You're welcome...Glad it made sense, and yes it is simple to put together!  

Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

QUESTION:

I'm heading to the American Girl Store, in Atlanta,  next week from Augusta, stopping at IKEA and of course the Disney Store!  

Are there any stores (or walmarts) along the way that I MUST stop at?  I won't have too much time, but since I'm going that way, I figured why not!   

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## ivey_family

Edit - Nevermind - I found it at Bows and Clothes store.  Phew!

Does anyone know what happened to 'lotsofappliques' on etsy?  It looks like she took everything down.  I was hoping to buy her Stormtrooper Donald and Jedi Mickey.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## love to stitch

Fruto76 said:


> Love it! Can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> 
> I commented on the BG board but have to say it again, these are gorgeous! The fabric is perfect for the villains!
> I'm lovin' all the Insa's lately...getting me motivated to start one.
> 
> Love the Cars shirt and the HK pillow is adorable! your dd did a great job!
> 
> you're welcome!
> You're welcome...Glad it made sense, and yes it is simple to put together!
> 
> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



Your bag is great.


----------



## Blyssfull

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm heading to the American Girl Store, in Atlanta,  next week from Augusta, stopping at IKEA and of course the Disney Store!
> 
> Are there any stores (or walmarts) along the way that I MUST stop at?  I won't have too much time, but since I'm going that way, I figured why not!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer




If you're going to be on the side of town where Discover Mills is at any point (it's off Sugarloaf Parkway) it is an awesome "outlet" mall. They have a Disney outlet that usually has some awesome stuff also there's a OshGosh, Carters, Off 5th Ave, Crocs and a Hello Kitty store (I'm assuming you have girls since you're going to AG). If you can't make it there this trip... it's worth its own for the day... There's also a Medieval Times for entertainment. Hope you have safe travels.. g'luck with ATL traffic.  

We also have a nice quilt shop here in Henry County called A Scarlet Thread but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Blyssfull said:


> If you're going to be on the side of town where Discover Mills is at any point (it's off Sugarloaf Parkway) it is an awesome "outlet" mall. They have a Disney outlet that usually has some awesome stuff also there's a OshGosh, Carters, Off 5th Ave, Crocs and a Hello Kitty store (I'm assuming you have girls since you're going to AG). If you can't make it there this trip... it's worth its own for the day... There's also a Medieval Times for entertainment. Hope you have safe travels.. g'luck with ATL traffic.
> 
> We also have a nice quilt shop here in Henry County called A Scarlet Thread but it's pretty expensive.



I have been to the Mall at Sugarloaf!  LOVE IT, but I haven't been since the Disney outlet opened there...I guess we will have to see where we are time wise   Thanks Blyssfull


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I went to the Sewing Store today in Pueblo, and fell instantly in love with the Brother Quatro.    

I was referred to this thread because another one mentioned it as having a lot of suggestions for machines....but so far all I've seen is a lot of posts about children's clothing (not that there's anything wrong with that!   ) But I really need some good machine advise.  

I'm a newbie at this, and really not sure where to start....I know I don't want a mega professional $20,000 multi-thread machine, but I want something that I can turn a profit on (I have some great marketing ideas)....so I feel like the Quatro would really be a great fit for my needs.  My fear is failure...I know this is a competitive market, but I feel I found my "winning ticket" idea that just might be a niche that can fullfill my need of a creative outlet.  

If anyone has the Quatro, can you please tell me how you've liked it?  What is the learning curve, is it as user friendly as it appears?  

BTW, kind of OT, but my mom used to do custom embroidery work many years ago for a living.  She had the machines that you had to do everything by hand "steering", no computerization, or button pushing.  She did banners, cheerleading jackets, patches, you name it, all custom.  Many people came to her with drawings or just ideas for her to run with.  It amazes me to think how much easier her life would have been if these machines were around when she did this for a living.  She supported my dad and her (with his small disability check) doing this.  I'm very proud of her!    I have one of her old machines in the garage that she couldn't bear to part with (she hasn't used it for years!, but I'm not sure what it does, I just know I've had to lug it around for her for the past 10 years!)


----------



## cajunfan

cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL



Aliens! (Or LGM -little green men) They are a BIG favorite here in our house!

Lynn


----------



## RMAMom

I am trying to find both Mickey and Donald in safari hats for AK, can anyone tell me where I would find them. I have looked but keep coming up empty!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Double check that Walmart still has there fabric at Westerly -- we moved back here in August of 2008, so it was almost three years ago.
> 
> There was only one house for sale in Jamestown when we were looking and we couldn't afford the million dollar price tag!  I would have loved to have lived on Jamestown.  We picked NK for a better school district and dh hates Newport traffic -- then of course we sent our son to private K instead of public b/c the good school system still didn't meet my standards.  We still preferred living off island.
> 
> When we lived in RI there was a fabulous fabric store in Warwick that went out of business and had a huge clearance.  I had only been in the store looking for ballerina faric to make my dd a little tote for her shoes -- I really wasn't into sewing then.  Now I surely wish I had been.  Just Fabrics sounds like a real find though.  I should do a little research and see if I could find something down here within an hour's drive.  Truly though I really only use Diney fabric for BGs, and when we went to Disney I did so much applique that I only used a couple of Disney prints.
> 
> I can't help you with the Aivilo -- I only have the tote pattern and it's not a pattern -- just measurements.



My Dad & I were just talking about the price tags on houses in Jamestown ... he was saying how they can't get any "new blood" in the Lions Club and I said it's because no one my age can afford to BUY in Jamestown any longer ... There used to be a "townie vs summer people" rift ... until the summer people started staying year-round and building bigger & bigger homes ... now the people that grew up on the island can't afford to return after going to college ... it's sad 
I know exactly what store you're talking about!  It was called The Fabric Place ... I used to spend HOURS there as a kid!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Patience is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I can't wait to see what y'all have come up with for her cover!!!!



cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL


LGM! LGM! LGM!



Fruto76 said:


> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



Wonderful!  I am not a big "ruffle" girl (I'm more a "sleek lines" when it comes to bags) but the rosetta sure is cute!!!


So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part... 

Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ... 

The size 2 set:





The size 5 skirt:


----------



## vhartwell

I have a Brother 1250D Innovis and I am looking for a software program that will let me edit patterns on my computer and then use them with my machine.  I talked to the local embroidery store and they "recommend" a $400 Viking 5d digitizing program.  YIKES!!!  That is a lot of money....so I am checking with my Dis board friends to see if they have any advice for me!  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



Love the rosetta!  It turned out so adorable!  I still carry my purple and lime green one every day.  



mphalens said:


> Patience is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I can't wait to see what y'all have come up with for her cover!!!!
> 
> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:



Thank you!  

I love how these sets turned out!  They are going to love them!  



vhartwell said:


> I have a Brother 1250D Innovis and I am looking for a software program that will let me edit patterns on my computer and then use them with my machine.  I talked to the local embroidery store and they "recommend" a $400 Viking 5d digitizing program.  YIKES!!!  That is a lot of money....so I am checking with my Dis board friends to see if they have any advice for me!  Thanks in advance!!!!



I hear a lot of people talking about Embird and Stitch Era on here... but I honestly couldn't tell you a thing about either program.  I believe that one of them has a free version that a lot of people use.  I'm sure someone will come through here this morning that will know a heck-of-a-lot more than I do.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL



Sorry Chiara - I lost your quote...

I vote for Aliens... they're just so cute.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

Fruto76 said:


> /
> I commented on the BG board but have to say it again, these are gorgeous! The fabric is perfect for the villains!
> I'm lovin' all the Insa's lately...getting me motivated to start one.
> 
> 
> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



Thanks!

Love the Rosetta bag, it came out great and I really love seeing all the different variations that people come up with!!


----------



## VBAndrea

These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.

And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!

The set (front and then back):





Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):





Madison's (she wears my dd's size):





Front and treaure chest tush:





Twirling:





Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):





Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.

I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> 
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).



I  love them!  Those skirts are awesome!  Did you buy just the pattern or the book?  I really want to make one of those for our next trip.. And now I have plenty of material, thanks to you!  The Walmart by Lynnhaven mall was awesome!  I can't believe they fabrics I found there.  And Hancocks was awesome too!  Got some great deals!  DH still hasn't found the receipts but I am sure he will.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):



I am in love~~~      Those outfits are TDF!!!!  Great job Andrea!

I need to go hunt down some of that pirate fabric...  I could start on outfits for our WDW trip in 2 years...  LOL

*Oh Cheryl....*  Where are you?    You must be busy making that gorgeous matching pillow case dress for yourself.  Or did Ginger chain you to your sewing chair because she needed another outfit?    Well, just so you know - we are all waiting for pictures of your new pillow case dress...  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.

A hobby lobby clearance find.





Some finds from Hancocks!
















Some from Wally world





















The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!


----------



## DMGeurts

So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...











And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!






That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.  

D~


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 5 skirt:



This is just adorable. I love the little Belle skirts.



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> 
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):



Andrea I love the Insa skirt. I am not brave enough for it but it is absolutely stunning.

Okay and I decided on Aliens so I will be working on that tonight.


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


>



*OK - I seriously have been looking everywhere for this fabric... if anyone is ever in a store that has this - I would love 2 yds (or more if it's on sale).* 

You got some seriously awesome fabrics and I wish we had fabric like that around here. 

D~


----------



## cogero

mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> A hobby lobby clearance find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some finds from Hancocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some from Wally world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!



I had to quote all your fabric because it is absolutely fabulous. I am so jealous of that princess fabric. I need to find some new places to shop.



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



D~ your cover is stunning. It fits Patience perfectly.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DMGeurts said:


> *OK - I seriously have been looking everywhere for this fabric... if anyone is ever in a store that has this - I would love 2 yds (or more if it's on sale).*
> 
> You got some seriously awesome fabrics and I wish we had fabric like that around here.
> 
> D~



Maybe Andrea can pick some up for you at her Hancocks.  It was on sale for 40% off $7.99 this week.  I almost bought more but was getting close to dh is going to kill me total!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love how these sets turned out!  They are going to love them!


Thanks!  I am pretty happy with how they came out... a couple of steps I'd probably change, but overall I like the project!!!



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).


The pirate Insa's are TDF!!!!  It's projects like these that so make me wish I had a girl to sew for!!!!
I can't wait to see what you do for your DD's Insas!!!! 
Oh! and the method of attaching the coins - GENIUS!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I need to go hunt down some of that pirate fabric...  I could start on outfits for our WDW trip in 2 years...  LOL
> 
> *Oh Cheryl....*  Where are you?    You must be busy making that gorgeous matching pillow case dress for yourself.  Or did Ginger chain you to your sewing chair because she needed another outfit?    Well, just so you know - we are all waiting for pictures of your new pillow case dress...
> 
> D~


I think you need to plan to come visit me the next time I'm in RI ... Just Fabrics had some of that pirate fabric the last time I was in there... and I know I've seen the Toy Story someplace ... 

And yes, Cheryl - we are all waiting with baited breath to see what you've been making!!!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> A hobby lobby clearance find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some finds from Hancocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some from Wally world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!



LOVE that blue flowery princess!!!!!!!!  You found some great fabrics!!!!!  Have fun deciding what to make first!!!!!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



Just as amazing as I'd imagined it would be!!!! Look at all those ruffles!  I can't remember - does Patience have a ruffler foot?
Oooh!  And AG Villians outfit ... Have fun at work!



cogero said:


> This is just adorable. I love the little Belle skirts.
> 
> Okay and I decided on Aliens so I will be working on that tonight.



Thanks!!!!  I'm glad y'all can see the Belle tie in and it's not just in my head!!! 

And YAY for LGM!!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> *OK - I seriously have been looking everywhere for this fabric... if anyone is ever in a store that has this - I would love 2 yds (or more if it's on sale).*
> 
> You got some seriously awesome fabrics and I wish we had fabric like that around here.
> 
> D~



Again, I think you should just come visit and we'll go on fabric excursions


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:



I love the skirts.



vhartwell said:


> I have a Brother 1250D Innovis and I am looking for a software program that will let me edit patterns on my computer and then use them with my machine.  I talked to the local embroidery store and they "recommend" a $400 Viking 5d digitizing program.  YIKES!!!  That is a lot of money....so I am checking with my Dis board friends to see if they have any advice for me!  Thanks in advance!!!!



I don't have a brother or digitizing software.....though I would love some....so I'm waiting......



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and treaure chest tush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).



I love the pirate sets....my kids aren't into pirates....but I may have to find a way to CASE the use of the coins



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project
> yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



I love the cover....it fits Patience's personality! The stitching looks great!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Maybe Andrea can pick some up for you at her Hancocks.  It was on sale for 40% off $7.99 this week.  I almost bought more but was getting close to dh is going to kill me total!



Good thing I'm chained to the house with potty training 2 yr old....or my total would be there too!

She's doing ok but just slower than DS was...I thought girls were easier As soon as I put pants on her she think they are a diaper. So that limits my errand running.


----------



## aboveH20

Just an absolute quickie so you don't think I've come to an untimely demise.

I spent more time than I expected at my mother's yesterday playing Good Daughter.  I completely forget to ask what attachments she has for her Singer, which based on my age I'm guessing is probaly 50+ years old. 

I have my "appointment" today to meet real dolls, and I may have been optimistic in how many patterns I thought I could finish and try on them.

I finished Oliver a day ago.  Last night I started a bowling shirt.  I printed out the dolly size pattern, but twice had to come upstairs to my computer because it referred to pages in the full size pattern.  I'm going to try to fire up the computer I put in the basement so I don't have to keep comng upstairs.  I had hoped to make the bowling shirt, easy fit pants (don't think it'll be so easy on Ginger), a raglan top, and a couple others.  I'm taking shortcuts in an effort to get the patterns more or less done (i.e. no buttons on the bowling shirt).

My older son is coming home this weekend and he sleeps in the room with the computer.  I'm feeling withdrawal symptions already.  

My younger son just got back (to port, not home) from 8 weeks in the ocean. 

Gotta get sewing.  2 PM is coming.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



I love Patience's ruffles!!! she's so pretty 

Andrea, just have to comment again on your pirate outfits, so CUTE! and good job with the bribery to get your DD to model...a mama has to do what a mama has to do!!!

Question....does anyone have a pattern to make a cover for the Cricut Expression????  if so, please PM me!
Thanks!!!!  After seeing D's pretty coveres for her babies, think my baby needs one too!


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):



Love the outfits and I'm with Alexa, the coins are very cool!



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> A hobby lobby clearance find.
> 
> Some finds from Hancocks!


Congratulations on the fabric finds, I love that princess fabric, I have never seen it before. I am hoping that means that its new and will show up in our store any day! (I won't hold my breath)



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



That is beautiful!



mommy2mrb said:


> Question....does anyone have a pattern to make a cover for the Cricut Expression????  if so, please PM me!
> Thanks!!!!  After seeing D's pretty coveres for her babies, think my baby needs one too!



Does this help?
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=7831165324B1895E


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:


Very cute!  I can't remember if you have an embroidery machine or not, but I think Chip embroidered on the apron would be adorable.



Fruto76 said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.


Very nice!  I'm glad you finally got to make something for yourself.  I so want to make myself a new tote, but I'm not top priority.



DMGeurts said:


> I am in love~~~      Those outfits are TDF!!!!  Great job Andrea!
> 
> I need to go hunt down some of that pirate fabric...  I could start on outfits for our WDW trip in 2 years...  LOL
> 
> D~


Thank you!  I love them too, but dd isn't into pirates.  The fabric was from Walmart (I've also seen it on etsy for a bit higher than my Walmart prices).



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> A hobby lobby clearance find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some finds from Hancocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some from Wally world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!


I'm really impressed with the Hancock fabrics -- usually they don't have that great of a selection.  I may have to pop in there b/f the sale ends.  I have never seen that princess fabric -- I wonder where they were hiding it.  

The Peter Pan panels must have just gotten reduced -- they have been $3 a yard forever and were still $3 when I was at the store on Tuesday.  I'm so glad you liked the selection.  I am pretty happy with that store and can generally find something there.  The selection has gotten smaller though since they started remodeling.  Some days you can get great clearances there, other days not so much.  I always get good remnants there, though on Tuesday they had nothing.



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~


Gorgeous -- though I'm worried about the ruffles getting dusty!  The dust cover is so pretty I think it needs a dust cover!



cogero said:


> .
> 
> Andrea I love the Insa skirt. I am not brave enough for it but it is absolutely stunning.


Thank you.  It is VERY EASY -- I promise.  You could easily make one.



Meshell2002 said:


> I love the pirate sets....my kids aren't into pirates....but I may have to find a way to CASE the use of the coins
> 
> She's doing ok but just slower than DS was...I thought girls were easier As soon as I put pants on her she think they are a diaper. So that limits my errand running.


My kids arent' into pirates either otherwise I'd love to make an outfit for my dd.  I have some extra fabric, but I'll just save it for future BG's.

My dd trained soooooo much quicker than my ds.  I waited until she was about 2.5 though.

I know I missed some quotes -- thanks all for the compliments on the pirate outfits.  They were fun and realitively easy to make.  madiaon and Mikayla had some nice smiles on their faces too so I think they do like them.


----------



## dis4harley

I would love to have that tink panel. Most of our walmarts have gotten rid of fabric, so I may have to go on a search.


----------



## babynala

Fruto76 said:


> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.


Love it, glad to see you to make something for yourself.  



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I'm heading to the American Girl Store, in Atlanta,  next week from Augusta, stopping at IKEA and of course the Disney Store!
> 
> Are there any stores (or walmarts) along the way that I MUST stop at?  I won't have too much time, but since I'm going that way, I figured why not!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


Yeah, how fun.  In case you didn't know, the mall with the American Girl store has a Disney Store, Build-a-Bear, a little train they drive around the mall and a carousel (so you can be prepared to say "no" to the kids).  There is a JoAnn fabric across the street from the mall in the same shopping center as Best Buy.  It is a smaller store and their Disney fabric is fairly limited. 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> I went to the Sewing Store today in Pueblo, and fell instantly in love with the Brother Quatro.
> 
> I was referred to this thread because another one mentioned it as having a lot of suggestions for machines....but so far all I've seen is a lot of posts about children's clothing (not that there's anything wrong with that!   ) But I really need some good machine advise.
> 
> If anyone has the Quatro, can you please tell me how you've liked it?  What is the learning curve, is it as user friendly as it appears?
> 
> BTW, kind of OT, but my mom used to do custom embroidery work many years ago for a living.  She had the machines that you had to do everything by hand "steering", no computerization, or button pushing.  She did banners, cheerleading jackets, patches, you name it, all custom.  Many people came to her with drawings or just ideas for her to run with.  It amazes me to think how much easier her life would have been if these machines were around when she did this for a living.  She supported my dad and her (with his small disability check) doing this.  I'm very proud of her!   I have one of her old machines in the garage that she couldn't bear to part with (she hasn't used it for years!, but I'm not sure what it does, I just know I've had to lug it around for her for the past 10 years!)


I wanted to say Welcome and let you know that your question is not being ignored.  I just own a simple home embroidery machine so I'm not familiar with the Quatro.  I think that most of the people on this thread own single needle home machines so you might not get many responses.  I think that SewForum has a section on Embroidery and you might be able to search that forum for advice with this machine.  I hope you have lots of success with your business.  It sounds like your mom was pretty amazing.  Her machine sounds very interesting.  I never thought about how things were embroidered before the computerized machines.  



mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:


This is really cute. Perfect for a little Belle.  I think it is so sweet how you make things for your DS's girlfriend (and her sister)!



vhartwell said:


> I have a Brother 1250D Innovis and I am looking for a software program that will let me edit patterns on my computer and then use them with my machine.  I talked to the local embroidery store and they "recommend" a $400 Viking 5d digitizing program.  YIKES!!!  That is a lot of money....so I am checking with my Dis board friends to see if they have any advice for me!  Thanks in advance!!!!


I can't help because I don't have a software program yet (except the free Stitch Era) but I found this comparison from AKDesigns and I think it might help you out:
https://www.myotherdrive.com/dyn/fi...08179.6a64fi/EmbroiderySoftwareComparison.pdf
Let us know what you go with as there are a few people trying to figure out what software to use.  



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).


These sets are astounding.  You did an amazing job on the skirts and shirts for the family.  Love the coins you added, that is a nice touch.  Glad you were able to "convince" your DD to try them on, she is so cute.  Madison and Mikayla will be very popular on Pirate Night.   



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!


You did great shopping, so many great fabrics.  You are tempting me into a trip to Hancock's but I must resist.  I really like that princess fabric on the blue, I've never seen that before either.



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~


Love all the ruffles on the sewing machine cover.  Patience is the prettiest and best dressed girl around.  Did you use of the feet to make the ruffles?



mommyof2princesses said:


> I almost bought more but was getting close to dh is going to kill me total!






aboveH20 said:


> Just an absolute quickie so you don't think I've come to an untimely demise.
> 
> I spent more time than I expected at my mother's yesterday playing Good Daughter.  I completely forget to ask what attachments she has for her Singer, which based on my age I'm guessing is probaly 50+ years old.
> 
> I have my "appointment" today to meet real dolls, and I may have been optimistic in how many patterns I thought I could finish and try on them.
> 
> I finished Oliver a day ago.  Last night I started a bowling shirt.  I printed out the dolly size pattern, but twice had to come upstairs to my computer because it referred to pages in the full size pattern.  I'm going to try to fire up the computer I put in the basement so I don't have to keep comng upstairs.  I had hoped to make the bowling shirt, easy fit pants (don't think it'll be so easy on Ginger), a raglan top, and a couple others.  I'm taking shortcuts in an effort to get the patterns more or less done (i.e. no buttons on the bowling shirt).
> 
> My older son is coming home this weekend and he sleeps in the room with the computer.  I'm feeling withdrawal symptions already.
> 
> My younger son just got back (to port, not home) from 8 weeks in the ocean.
> 
> Gotta get sewing.  2 PM is coming.


Can't wait to see your finished projects.  I hope you have a nice weekend with your older son and I'm glad to hear that your younger son is back in port safe and sound.  I hope he will get to have some time on solid ground.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for looking!



I love it!


----------



## mommy2mrb

RMAMom said:


> Does this help?
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=7831165324B1895E




yes it would if I knew how to sew .....anyone make the cricut cover in their etsy stores???


----------



## JMD1979

mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:


These are so cute! I love how simple they are, yet they just scream Belle! (Who is one of my favs. I might add!) 



Fruto76 said:


> Love it! Can't wait to see it completed!
> 
> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.


 Thank you! Your Rosetta is so cute! I think that style of bag fits perfect with the Minnie/Mickey colors!



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and treaure chest tush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).


I LOVE these so much! I just bought some pirate fabric and I can't wait to use it! Not sure what I will do with it yet, but that's OK I couldn't resist it!  Your Insas look fantastic! And your DD is such a sweet heart! I've been known to bribe my models every now and then too! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> 
> Some from Wally world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!


Wow you found some really great stuff! Snow white is my favorite! Love how it tells the story!




DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~


Beautiful as always! You and patience really do make a great pair! I would love to try a cover some day but for some reason it looks really difficult to me.  Can't wait to see your AG Villain outfit!



aboveH20 said:


> Just an absolute quickie so you don't think I've come to an untimely demise.
> 
> I spent more time than I expected at my mother's yesterday playing Good Daughter.  I completely forget to ask what attachments she has for her Singer, which based on my age I'm guessing is probaly 50+ years old.
> 
> I have my "appointment" today to meet real dolls, and I may have been optimistic in how many patterns I thought I could finish and try on them.
> 
> I finished Oliver a day ago.  Last night I started a bowling shirt.  I printed out the dolly size pattern, but twice had to come upstairs to my computer because it referred to pages in the full size pattern.  I'm going to try to fire up the computer I put in the basement so I don't have to keep comng upstairs.  I had hoped to make the bowling shirt, easy fit pants (don't think it'll be so easy on Ginger), a raglan top, and a couple others.  I'm taking shortcuts in an effort to get the patterns more or less done (i.e. no buttons on the bowling shirt).
> 
> My older son is coming home this weekend and he sleeps in the room with the computer.  I'm feeling withdrawal symptions already.
> 
> My younger son just got back (to port, not home) from 8 weeks in the ocean.
> 
> Gotta get sewing.  2 PM is coming.


I have the same problem with running back a forth from sewing machine to computer. You would think I would have learned by now and copied my files over to the lap top..... nah! That's too much like work! Hope your Son has  fantastic stay at home!

My Insa skirt is done!  There are few minor mistakes, but I really, really love it! (uploading pics now.)

Jeana


----------



## mommyof2princesses

VBAndrea said:


> .
> I'm really impressed with the Hancock fabrics -- usually they don't have that great of a selection.  I may have to pop in there b/f the sale ends.  I have never seen that princess fabric -- I wonder where they were hiding it.
> 
> The Peter Pan panels must have just gotten reduced -- they have been $3 a yard forever and were still $3 when I was at the store on Tuesday.  I'm so glad you liked the selection.  I am pretty happy with that store and can generally find something there.  The selection has gotten smaller though since they started remodeling.  Some days you can get great clearances there, other days not so much.  I always get good remnants there, though on Tuesday they had nothing.
> .



The blue flowery princess fabric was from the Hancocks in Hampton Roads.  I stopped there on my way home.  Got the last they had.  The lady at Walmart undercharged me for the peter pan panels.  She charged me $3 a yard, instead of $3 a panel, so it came out to under $2 a panel.  Since I am always getting screwed at Walmart, I didn't say anything.



dis4harley said:


> I would love to have that tink panel. Most of our walmarts have gotten rid of fabric, so I may have to go on a search.



PM me.  I may have an extra for you to buy.



JMD1979 said:


> Wow you found some really great stuff! Snow white is my favorite! Love how it tells the story!
> 
> Jeana



I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.


----------



## JMD1979

mommyof2princesses said:


> The blue flowery princess fabric was from the Hancocks in Hampton Roads.  I stopped there on my way home.  Got the last they had.  The lady at Walmart undercharged me for the peter pan panels.  She charged me $3 a yard, instead of $3 a panel, so it came out to under $2 a panel.  Since I am always getting screwed at Walmart, I didn't say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I may have an extra for you to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.


This is sooo pretty! I love it and and the way you used the fabric! Just stunning!


It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period! 

 You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!" 

Front.





Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort! 





And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt! 





Thanks for looking!
Jeana


----------



## budafam

Could anyone recommend an embroidery machine for me?  I'm looking into getting one but really have no idea where to even begin!  I'd love to be able to do Disney designs with it... my daughter is 2 and LOVES to dress up (yay!!!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910539243064.2100528.1229363812&l=d4e245c718


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute!  I can't remember if you have an embroidery machine or not, but I think Chip embroidered on the apron would be adorable.



I SOOOOOOOO wish I had an embroidery machine!  Maybe I can find a sew on patch or something someplace .... Hmm ... 



babynala said:


> This is really cute. Perfect for a little Belle.  I think it is so sweet how you make things for your DS's girlfriend (and her sister)!



Thanks!!!!  I don't have any little girls ... and Savannah is the same size as Finn just about, so it makes measurements easy   Sometimes I just need a girly girly project (pants can get a little boring, kwim?) ... 



JMD1979 said:


> These are so cute! I love how simple they are, yet they just scream Belle! (Who is one of my favs. I might add!)



Thanks!!!  The pattern is REALLY easy ... lots of straight lines ... It should be out soon from Aivilo!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> The blue flowery princess fabric was from the Hancocks in Hampton Roads.  I stopped there on my way home.  Got the last they had.  The lady at Walmart undercharged me for the peter pan panels.  She charged me $3 a yard, instead of $3 a panel, so it came out to under $2 a panel.  Since I am always getting screwed at Walmart, I didn't say anything.
> 
> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!
> 
> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



I think Walmart charges differently for "panels" ... In my experience they still charge by the yard and you have to get whatever the panel comes to in yardage in order to get the whole thing (at least that's how the walmart near me that still has fabric does it ... ) Does that make sense???  I thought it was odd, but  It came out cheaper than I'd seen elsewhere ... 

LOVE the Insa!!!  Mike & Sully have such a great color palette!  You did a great job!


Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?





Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...




Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):





Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> D~ your cover is stunning. It fits Patience perfectly.



THank you...  




mphalens said:


> I think you need to plan to come visit me the next time I'm in RI ... Just Fabrics had some of that pirate fabric the last time I was in there... and I know I've seen the Toy Story someplace ...
> 
> Just as amazing as I'd imagined it would be!!!! Look at all those ruffles!  I can't remember - does Patience have a ruffler foot?
> Oooh!  And AG Villians outfit ... Have fun at work!



I would love to come visit...  Maybe Patience will drive so that I can get some rest?   



Meshell2002 said:


> I love the cover....it fits Patience's personality! The stitching looks great!



Thank you.  



aboveH20 said:


> Just an absolute quickie so you don't think I've come to an untimely demise.
> 
> I spent more time than I expected at my mother's yesterday playing Good Daughter.  I completely forget to ask what attachments she has for her Singer, which based on my age I'm guessing is probaly 50+ years old.
> 
> I have my "appointment" today to meet real dolls, and I may have been optimistic in how many patterns I thought I could finish and try on them.
> 
> I finished Oliver a day ago.  Last night I started a bowling shirt.  I printed out the dolly size pattern, but twice had to come upstairs to my computer because it referred to pages in the full size pattern.  I'm going to try to fire up the computer I put in the basement so I don't have to keep comng upstairs.  I had hoped to make the bowling shirt, easy fit pants (don't think it'll be so easy on Ginger), a raglan top, and a couple others.  I'm taking shortcuts in an effort to get the patterns more or less done (i.e. no buttons on the bowling shirt).
> 
> My older son is coming home this weekend and he sleeps in the room with the computer.  I'm feeling withdrawal symptions already.
> 
> My younger son just got back (to port, not home) from 8 weeks in the ocean.
> Gotta get sewing.  2 PM is coming.



Glad to hear you're still alive.    Have fun meeting the dolls today...  

I hope youre visit with your son goes well and glad to hear that your other son has arrived safely...

Have they met Ginger yet?



mommy2mrb said:


> I love Patience's ruffles!!! she's so pretty Question....does anyone have a pattern to make a cover for the Cricut Expression????  if so, please PM me!
> Thanks!!!!  After seeing D's pretty coveres for her babies, think my baby needs one too!



Thank you.    Can you just use the measurments and make a cover for it?  It does't look like it would be that much fabric at all...  I just measure from the front, over the top to the back as one piece.  Then measure the height and width as the two side pieces - the I use a bowl to get my rounded edges.  '



VBAndrea said:


> Gorgeous -- though I'm worried about the ruffles getting dusty!  The dust cover is so pretty I think it needs a dust cover!



ROFL...  I won't tell Patience that - she might not like that idea.  



babynala said:


> Love all the ruffles on the sewing machine cover.  Patience is the prettiest and best dressed girl around.  Did you use of the feet to make the ruffles?



Thank you...  I used the 1/8" hemmer foot - that is the only one that Patience has trained me on.  I figured one foot a week to learn - she did come with a ruffling foot - but I decided I'd wait to try that one until next week.  So, I just did the ruffles the old fashioned way.  



JMD1979 said:


> Beautiful as always! You and patience really do make a great pair! I would love to try a cover some day but for some reason it looks really difficult to me.  Can't wait to see your AG Villain outfit!



Thank you...    The covers really aren't that hard to make - just made from measurments (explained above)...  The hard part is that I can never just do anything - I have to add ruffles or appliques - nothing I do is ever easy.  



mommyof2princesses said:


>



Super cute!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Maybe Andrea can pick some up for you at her Hancocks.  It was on sale for 40% off $7.99 this week.  I almost bought more but was getting close to dh is going to kill me total!



LOL  Oh Andrea....   



JMD1979 said:


> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!  You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



    Love, Love, LOVE!!!!!  This turned out SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!  I love it, I want one, OK - I want my girls to want one - absolutely adorable and I can't believe this is your first Insa - great job!

Oh and your model... Ingenious!  Betty has much smaller ankles than Ginger - but please don't tell her that.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I SOOOOOOOO wish I had an embroidery machine!  Maybe I can find a sew on patch or something someplace .... Hmm ...



You should use Heather's tutorial and do a hand applique... that would work perfectly - then you don't need an embroidery machine.  



mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!!  I don't have any little girls ... and Savannah is the same size as Finn just about, so it makes measurements easy   Sometimes I just need a girly girly project (pants can get a little boring, kwim?) ...
> 
> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



LOL about NKOTB!    Everything turned out wonderful - I bet they love their new stuff!

I sure hope that PHalen's Dr. appt goes OK.  I was bit by a deer tick last summer, but nothing came of it.  Please let us know how it goes.

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

JMD1979 said:


> This is sooo pretty! I love it and and the way you used the fabric! Just stunning!
> 
> 
> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!
> 
> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



I love it!  The colors are awesome!  Did you really like the pattern?  I am really, really debating on getting the book.



mphalens said:


> I SO
> 
> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



They are great!  You are making a shirt for every kid at the party?  You are awesome!  And that outfit is too cute!


----------



## mphalens

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910539243064.2100528.1229363812&l=d4e245c718
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d



Great pictures!!!  Did you make the older girls dresses too?  Everything just looks terrific!



DMGeurts said:


> THank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to come visit...  Maybe Patience will drive so that I can get some rest?



Door's always open ... just let us know if Patience would mind sharing a room ... the sewing room here is a little crowded but it does have a pull-out sofa for her to rest on after she does most of the driving 



DMGeurts said:


> You should use Heather's tutorial and do a hand applique... that would work perfectly - then you don't need an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL about NKOTB!    Everything turned out wonderful - I bet they love their new stuff!
> 
> I sure hope that PHalen's Dr. appt goes OK.  I was bit by a deer tick last summer, but nothing came of it.  Please let us know how it goes.
> 
> D~



Maybe THAT's what I can use to try out hand applique!!!  Hmm...

Phalen thinks the pockets are "too low" on the pants ... I've tried explaining they're CARGO pockets, not hip pockets ... we'll see what he thinks when he has the whole outfit on (he has black "hightop chucks" at home to complete the look) ...

It's still "early" so at least if it IS Lyme's it'd be easy to treat ... if he DOESN'T have Lyme's, well  SOMETHING has to be wrong ... he's lethargic (and has been for DAYS), doesn't want to eat, he has the NASTIEST breath and poor kid keeps brushing his teeth all day, and he had a rash on his face yesterday morning ...   I need my crazy soccer player back!!!  I'll be sure to let y'all know what the doc says ... thanks for the good thoughts!!!!


----------



## mphalens

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love it!  The colors are awesome!  Did you really like the pattern?  I am really, really debating on getting the book.
> 
> 
> 
> They are great!  You are making a shirt for every kid at the party?  You are awesome!  And that outfit is too cute!



Total there will be 10 kids at his party -including Finn & his brother.  I did a shirt and a snack container (Target $1 bin had CARS tupperware bowls with lids a while back and I'm going to put snack mix in them) for each kid ... And give them out BEFORE the party in "swag bags" ... we're going to the movies to see CARS 2 ... 
Is that cheesy?  I didn't want to give them a bunch of junk AND since we're at the movies, I'm not doing a cake or cupcakes ... I'm buying the kids' tickets and the popcorn & drinks ... the moms are buying their own tickets ... we'll have: 3 6 year olds, 4 new 3 year olds, 1 4 year old, 1 5 year old, 1 2 year old...


----------



## budafam

Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?


----------



## DMGeurts

budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



I am sorry...  I don't have an embroidery machine.  I *want* one - if that counts.    I've done a lot of research and decided that the Brother PE770 is the machine I want - it's very popular with most everyone here.  It does up to a 5x7 hoop size - which is important - every one says to do the largest hoop you can afford to do.  

I am sure that someone will chime in eventually that has some embroidery experience - I just don't think that anyone with an embroidery machine has been on yet this afternoon.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



There are many different machines. You should buy the largest hoop you can afford because you'll get hoop envy really quick. A lot of us bought the brother PE770 this past year. It seems to be a favorite but there are many others out there to choose from.


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> Is that cheesy?  I didn't want to give them a bunch of junk AND since we're at the movies, I'm not doing a cake or cupcakes ... I'm buying the kids' tickets and the popcorn & drinks ... the moms are buying their own tickets ... we'll have: 3 6 year olds, 4 new 3 year olds, 1 4 year old, 1 5 year old, 1 2 year old...



Not cheesy in the least!  Those are such nice ideas compared to the expensive trinkets that break within hours!

The shirts are awesome!  Did you explain how you did them somwhere?

I hope your group enjoys the movie.  Sadly, my 2yo was not captured (and neither were dh and I, even though we all love the original.)  

Regards,
C.


----------



## livndisney

budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



You might want to take the time to read some of the threads and do some of your own research. Each of us has likes and dislikes of various machines brands. Some like Brother machines, other prefer Singers. Some even prefer appliques over embroidery. And appliques are done on regular machines. Some of us even post pictures of our machines.


----------



## micki1881

budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



I have a Brother SE900D. It is a good machine but only has a 4x4 hoop size. It is also a combo machine so does sewing and embroidery.

If you are looking for embroidery only I would look into the Brother PE770. The hoop size is 5x7 and I have seen them for a little more then 700.00 dollars.
I am currently saving up for the PE770 because the 4x4 hoop is just to small for some of the projects I want to complete.


----------



## RMAMom

Love the Monsters Insa and the Snow White dress!

I hope Finn has a great birthday and please let us know how Phalen makes out at the Dr.

It's very quiet here this afternoon, I hope everyone is on the way to a wonderful fun filled relaxing 4th of July weekend. 
I managed to make a pair of easy fit shorts today and not a lot else. I'm still searching for a Donald Duck design in a safari hat. No luck!

Maybe I'll start Emily's cars outfit...


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> Not cheesy in the least!  Those are such nice ideas compared to the expensive trinkets that break within hours!
> 
> The shirts are awesome!  Did you explain how you did them somwhere?
> 
> I hope your group enjoys the movie.  Sadly, my 2yo was not captured (and neither were dh and I, even though we all love the original.)
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The shirts were easy ... I posted in the DISigns forum asking if someone could help me with a Finn McMissile CARS 2 birthday disign ... and next thing I knew ... here was my DISign!  The DISigner uploaded the file to photobucket and then I was able to print at home on iron-on transfer paper ... I highly recommend www dot amymickey dot com 's paper ...  it's AMAZING!!!  Anyway, I can fit two shirts worth of disign per sheet of paper ... printed them out and put them on the pre-washed shirts ... I bought the shirts at WallyWorld ... they all had pockets on the front, but thanks to the ladies here I learned that removing the pockets with a seam ripper and washing them takes care of that problem!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mphalens said:


> Total there will be 10 kids at his party -including Finn & his brother.  I did a shirt and a snack container (Target $1 bin had CARS tupperware bowls with lids a while back and I'm going to put snack mix in them) for each kid ... And give them out BEFORE the party in "swag bags" ... we're going to the movies to see CARS 2 ...
> Is that cheesy?  I didn't want to give them a bunch of junk AND since we're at the movies, I'm not doing a cake or cupcakes ... I'm buying the kids' tickets and the popcorn & drinks ... the moms are buying their own tickets ... we'll have: 3 6 year olds, 4 new 3 year olds, 1 4 year old, 1 5 year old, 1 2 year old...



Not cheesy at all!  Sara Beth went to a party when she was about 3 and it was based on curious george.  All the kids got the book Curious George makes Pancakes, an apron and a spatula!  It was so cute and we still have all 3 things.  Was the best goody bag ever.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> The blue flowery princess fabric was from the Hancocks in Hampton Roads.  I stopped there on my way home.  Got the last they had.  The lady at Walmart undercharged me for the peter pan panels.  She charged me $3 a yard, instead of $3 a panel, so it came out to under $2 a panel.  Since I am always getting screwed at Walmart, I didn't say anything.
> 
> I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.


I guess I need to pop over to Hampton from time to time!  

Love what you did with the SW panel.  I have three of the Tink panels (and Walmart does charge by the yard for them, not the panel -- and if the guy in electronics cuts your fabric he give you 1/4 yd extra -- sadly I've only had him cut once for me).  I have been hanging on to my panels to make something for BGs -- I thought maybe a dress with the Tink and tote bags with the smaller ones.



JMD1979 said:


> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!
> 
> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana


That turned out fabulous!  I have seen ruffles done on the back on the underskirt with the overskirt left off on the back but it looks really cute on the overskirt as well.  I really like your fabrics and the colors.  And I really like the striped shirt too -- I always do solids thinking an applique would get lost on a pattern but your stripes are perfect!  I am getting no where on my Insa -- still waiting for my freebie applique and I did CE today (YUCK!) instead of sewing.  Also, I'm not sure if I have a shirt that is going to coordinate with my skirt fabric and the colors are going to be hard to find.



budafam said:


> Could anyone recommend an embroidery machine for me?  I'm looking into getting one but really have no idea where to even begin!  I'd love to be able to do Disney designs with it... my daughter is 2 and LOVES to dress up (yay!!!)


Most people here will advise getting a 5x7 hoop (or 6x10 if you're wealthy).  A good basic that a lot of us have that doesn't break the bank is the Brother PE 770.  Mine came from Amazon, Teresa got hers on Overstock, some get them from HSN or QVC -- it shouldn't be anymore than $650.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910539243064.2100528.1229363812&l=d4e245c718
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d


I really need to go look at each pic and don't have time right now -- but I surely will.  I am sooooo excited that you took lots of pics to share.  I hope you had a fabulous time!



mphalens said:


> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's


CUTE rock star!!!!  They had the pink zebra fabric on clearance at Wally's for $1 yd and I didn't have time to get it cut, went back the next day and the whole bolt vanished!

The Cars shirts are fabulous!  I love them!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Oh Andrea....
> D~


I will see if can get over to Hancock's this weekend.  2 yards???  I will then have to get your address and then I can sell your address to Cheryl so this will be a great $-maker for me!  The sale is good through Wed and it's 40% off 



mphalens said:


> It's still "early" so at least if it IS Lyme's it'd be easy to treat ... if he DOESN'T have Lyme's, well  SOMETHING has to be wrong ... he's lethargic (and has been for DAYS), doesn't want to eat, he has the NASTIEST breath and poor kid keeps brushing his teeth all day, and he had a rash on his face yesterday morning ...   I need my crazy soccer player back!!!  I'll be sure to let y'all know what the doc says ... thanks for the good thoughts!!!!


Ben had (has cuz it never really leaves you) Lyme Dz and his biggest symptom was a fever on and off for 5 days that would come and go.  After the fifth day he suddenly couldn't walk.  I had to carry him everywhere, including to the ER.  They ruled out strep and treated him for Lyme and his titer did come back positive.  

With the nasty breath PLEASE have a blood glucose done as well.  Rash sounds viral though.  Very confusing.  Nonetheless, he needs to be treated and they will likely treat him for Lyme's if everything is ruled out.  Hope he is better soon.


----------



## budafam

Okay, you guys (gals) are awesome!  Thank you so much!  I've done quite a few dresses for my little girl but have always had the embroidery envy.  DH is refusing to go back to Disney next year so I'm hoping I can talk him into this to keep my mind off of it.  Hopefully I'll be posting pics in this thread soon


----------



## teresajoy

Shoot, Firfox  crashed and I lost a bunch of my quotes! bah. I have a headache and can't remember what I was quoting! 

I do remember seeing Felicity though!  AKA: Lucky Lucy! She is gorgeous! 

Andrea (I think) I would love to see a picture of the $5 AG doll! I dream of finding one that cheap! 



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



WOW!!! She is just gorgeous! You did a great job spiffing her up! 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> but so far all I've seen is a lot of posts about children's clothing



Did you happen to notice the name of the thread? 

I wish I could help you with the embroidery machine. But, I really have no knowledge of he professional type machines. Most of us here just sew for our kids and the Big Gives.  




mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:


Very cute! 



VBAndrea said:


> Mikayla's (a size too small for my dd so the skirt is on the short side):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).



These are just FABULOUS!!!!!!!! Really spectacular!!! 


DMGeurts said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I love all the ruffles! 


mommyof2princesses said:


> I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.



I love this dress! 



JMD1979 said:


> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



WOW!!! This looks wonerful!!!!!! I love those ruffles!!!! You did a truly fantastic job  on this! 



budafam said:


> Could anyone recommend an embroidery machine for me?  I'm looking into getting one but really have no idea where to even begin!  I'd love to be able to do Disney designs with it... my daughter is 2 and LOVES to dress up (yay!!!)



I like the Brother 770. It has a 5X7 hoop, which should be good for you for quite awhile. You can download designs from anywhere and use them on the machine. My faorite digitizer is FrouFrou by Heathersue. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910539243064.2100528.1229363812&l=d4e245c718
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d



Wonderful pictures!!! It looks like you guys had so much fun. Thank you for sharing! 



mphalens said:


> pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



Cuteness! 



mphalens said:


> It's still "early" so at least if it IS Lyme's it'd be easy to treat ... if he DOESN'T have Lyme's, well  SOMETHING has to be wrong ... he's lethargic (and has been for DAYS), doesn't want to eat, he has the NASTIEST breath and poor kid keeps brushing his teeth all day, and he had a rash on his face yesterday morning ...   I need my crazy soccer player back!!!  I'll be sure to let y'all know what the doc says ... thanks for the good thoughts!!!!


I really hope everything is ok!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I will see if can get over to Hancock's this weekend.  2 yards???  I will then have to get your address and then I can sell your address to Cheryl so this will be a great $-maker for me!  The sale is good through Wed and it's 40% off



Thank you... but don't make a special trip for me... just the next time you go???  I'll have you send it to my neighbor - 3 towns away - the way the crow flies - uphill both ways - in a blizzard.  

D~


----------



## Piper

Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.

The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
















Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.


----------



## Mel0215

mommy2mrb said:


> Question....does anyone have a pattern to make a cover for the Cricut Expression????  if so, please PM me!
> Thanks!!!!  After seeing D's pretty coveres for her babies, think my baby needs one too!



I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.








 I took the mousepad that came with design studio (shaped like the end of the E, and made a template for that) and cut a rectangle 18 x 22 inches. (Next time I would make it 19 x 22 inches, I forgot the seam allowance) Then just sewed them together. I started sewing the curves at the top of the center and down each side (don't know how to sew well, I make do) If you're not making it reversible, then just hem the bottom.
Good Luck!


----------



## DMGeurts

Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



She is adorable!  What a great find!  And the crutches are amazing - I have never seen anything like them dolly sized - how perfect!



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the mousepad that came with design studio (shaped like the end of the E, and made a template for that) and cut a rectangle 18 x 22 inches. (Next time I would make it 19 x 22 inches, I forgot the seam allowance) Then just sewed them together. I started sewing the curves at the top of the center and down each side (don't know how to sew well, I make do) If you're not making it reversible, then just hem the bottom.
> Good Luck!



This turned out awesome!  Is this a cricut cover or a machine cover (sorry, can't see what's under it).  

D~


----------



## JMD1979

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910539243064.2100528.1229363812&l=d4e245c718
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d


This pictures are fabulous! Looks like you had a great time!



mphalens said:


> LOVE the Insa!!!  Mike & Sully have such a great color palette!  You did a great job!
> 
> 
> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's


Thank you! Those pant are crazy cute! I love the whole outfit! And the Cars shirts are adorable as well!



DMGeurts said:


> Love, Love, LOVE!!!!!  This turned out SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!  I love it, I want one, OK - I want my girls to want one - absolutely adorable and I can't believe this is your first Insa - great job!
> 
> Oh and your model... Ingenious!  Betty has much smaller ankles than Ginger - but please don't tell her that.
> 
> D~


 Thank you so much! And don't worry I won't tell Ginger, although Ginger does have some things that Betty lacks..... a torso for instance! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love it!  The colors are awesome!  Did you really like the pattern?  I am really, really debating on getting the book.
> !


Thanks! I really, really, really love the pattern! I don't know why, but I am in love with the Insa skirt style! To be honest with you even if I never complete another project from that book-I would still think it was worth every penny!



VBAndrea said:


> That turned out fabulous!  I have seen ruffles done on the back on the underskirt with the overskirt left off on the back but it looks really cute on the overskirt as well.  I really like your fabrics and the colors.  And I really like the striped shirt too -- I always do solids thinking an applique would get lost on a pattern but your stripes are perfect!  I am getting no where on my Insa -- still waiting for my freebie applique and I did CE today (YUCK!) instead of sewing.  Also, I'm not sure if I have a shirt that is going to coordinate with my skirt fabric and the colors are going to be hard to find.


 Thank you! I rarely pass up the opportunity for ruffles.. I was a little leery of using that shirt, but my DD insisted. Sully doesn't stand out as much as Mike, but I think it still looks alright. Can't wait to see your finished Insa! I promise you will be so happy after you are through!



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!! This looks wonerful!!!!!! I love those ruffles!!!! You did a truly fantastic job  on this!


Thank You! 

Jeana


----------



## JMD1979

Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.


Awwww! I LOVE her! She is so sweet.



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the mousepad that came with design studio (shaped like the end of the E, and made a template for that) and cut a rectangle 18 x 22 inches. (Next time I would make it 19 x 22 inches, I forgot the seam allowance) Then just sewed them together. I started sewing the curves at the top of the center and down each side (don't know how to sew well, I make do) If you're not making it reversible, then just hem the bottom.
> Good Luck!


This is awesome! Great job!

Jeana


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> CUTE rock star!!!!  They had the pink zebra fabric on clearance at Wally's for $1 yd and I didn't have time to get it cut, went back the next day and the whole bolt vanished!
> 
> The Cars shirts are fabulous!  I love them!



Thanks!!!  Phalen picked out the green & yellow zebra b/c his favorite color is green ... I warned him I was using the pink zebra to do the pockets and he said he didn't care ... until he saw them finished and then said, "But the pockets are PINK  "  This from the boy that will TELL you he looks good in pink and has three different pink shirts ...   Finn's pants are classic black & white zebra but will also have the pink pockets ... I'm procrastinating sewing by writing this post ... but hopefully they'll be done tonight!



			
				VBAndrea said:
			
		

> Ben had (has cuz it never really leaves you) Lyme Dz and his biggest symptom was a fever on and off for 5 days that would come and go.  After the fifth day he suddenly couldn't walk.  I had to carry him everywhere, including to the ER.  They ruled out strep and treated him for Lyme and his titer did come back positive.
> 
> With the nasty breath PLEASE have a blood glucose done as well.  Rash sounds viral though.  Very confusing.  Nonetheless, he needs to be treated and they will likely treat him for Lyme's if everything is ruled out.  Hope he is better soon.



I'm glad we're in RI and not NC right now ... in NC you have to MAKE them test for Lyme b/c it's not common like it is here ... 
Our family doctor took a look at him and said it could be viral or it could be the start of Lyme so he'd rather treat for Lyme than not.  Although I'm usually not quick to do antibiotics for my kids, Lyme is one thing I don't mess around with.  My cousin had Lyme when we were in high school only they didn't know ... never saw the tick, never got the rash ... they thought he had mono, then something else, then another thing . . . until he woke up one morning with half his face paralyzed and he couldn't feel his legs.  Thank God he recovered with treatment and doesn't show signs of anything today ... but it was terrifying.

So ... Phalen gets to have his first ever CHEWABLE medication ... he's always had liquid until now (which is a battle) ... so keep your fingers crossed this goes well! 





teresajoy said:


> I really hope everything is ok!


Thanks!!!
That's one of the nice things about growing up in a small town ... the family doctor in town has been my family doctor since I was Phalen's age ... I know him well enough to trust what he wants to do for treatment for my kids even though they MAYBE see him once a year (and usually less than that since they're pretty healthy) ... I only WISH I could find someone like him in Charlotte ... I have a great pediatrician there, but I have had 0 luck finding a doctor for ME 



Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!  WOW!!!!


----------



## livndisney

I have not been sewing so how in the world can I be out of red, white and blue fabric?  I buy those colors in bulk!  (I know I will be stocking up after the 4th)


Piper-you have been holding out on us! I had no idea you had an AG. She is adorable!


----------



## cogero

JMD1979 said:


> This is sooo pretty! I love it and and the way you used the fabric! Just stunning!
> 
> 
> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!
> 
> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



THIS IS JUST FABULOUS yes I was yelling I am in love with it.



mphalens said:


> I SOOOOOOOO wish I had an embroidery machine!  Maybe I can find a sew on patch or something someplace .... Hmm ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



adorable. Love them all



budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



I started with a combo machine Brother se-400 but it only had a 4 x 4 hoop. I upgraded to a PE-700 and then I also have a Duetta 4500 that has a 6 x 10 hoop



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the mousepad that came with design studio (shaped like the end of the E, and made a template for that) and cut a rectangle 18 x 22 inches. (Next time I would make it 19 x 22 inches, I forgot the seam allowance) Then just sewed them together. I started sewing the curves at the top of the center and down each side (don't know how to sew well, I make do) If you're not making it reversible, then just hem the bottom.
> Good Luck!



Okay I will be making me one of these for my expression. I love it.


----------



## Mel0215

DMGeurts said:


> She is adorable!  What a great find!  And the crutches are amazing - I have never seen anything like them dolly sized - how perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out awesome!  Is this a cricut cover or a machine cover (sorry, can't see what's under it).
> 
> D~



Yes, it's a cricut expression, my machine is still naked. One day it will be dressed too.



JMD1979 said:


> Awwww! I LOVE her! She is so sweet.
> 
> This is awesome! Great job!
> 
> Jeana



Thank you!



cogero said:


> THIS IS JUST FABULOUS yes I was yelling I am in love with it.
> 
> adorable. Love them all
> 
> I started with a combo machine Brother se-400 but it only had a 4 x 4 hoop. I upgraded to a PE-700 and then I also have a Duetta 4500 that has a 6 x 10 hoop
> 
> Okay I will be making me one of these for my expression. I love it.



It's really simple! Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

budafam said:


> Anyone?  What kind of embroidery machines do you all use?



I've got a Brother ULT2002D that I inherited from my mother.  She bought it when it was new, I think it was one of the first machines that did Disney Fill designs.  I think the current machine is the Duetta...it does embroidery up to 6x10.  It's also a combo machine, it sews too, but I use it mostly for embroidery because I also have a regular machine.


----------



## Piper

Thanks to all for the compliments on Amy Grace.



livndisney said:


> Piper-you have been holding out on us! I had no idea you had an AG. She is adorable!



Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Shoot, Firfox  crashed and I lost a bunch of my quotes! bah. I have a headache and can't remember what I was quoting!
> 
> Andrea (I think) I would love to see a picture of the $5 AG doll! I dream of finding one that cheap!


I'm sorry you have a   Sewing sometimes provides relief.  Maybe it's all the computer work you've been doing for your sister.  And I got my first e-mail from her with coupon codes!!!!!  I'm so excited she has her own site now.

This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:








DMGeurts said:


> Thank you... but don't make a special trip for me... just the next time you go???  I'll have you send it to my neighbor - 3 towns away - the way the crow flies - uphill both ways - in a blizzard.
> 
> D~


I actually might pick up some myself to keep on hand for BG's.  It's the Toy Story fabric you want, right?  If I don't go soon the sale will be over and I need to get some trim for my dd's skirt as well (hoping that's on sale -- need to look at my flyer).  Likewise, if I don't go soon they will run out and they charge you a bundle to special order fabrics.



Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.


She's adorable!  My Goodwill Samantha is pictured above.  My mom found her for $5 in her original clothes.  I was most impressed that my mom even knew what an AG doll was!  Of course, whenever I set foot in GW I only find junk.



JMD1979 said:


> Thanks! I really, really, really love the pattern! I don't know why, but I am in love with the Insa skirt style! To be honest with you even if I never complete another project from that book-I would still think it was worth every penny!
> 
> Thank you! I rarely pass up the opportunity for ruffles.. I was a little leery of using that shirt, but my DD insisted. Sully doesn't stand out as much as Mike, but I think it still looks alright. Can't wait to see your finished Insa! I promise you will be so happy after you are through!
> 
> 
> Jeana


The Insa is the only I ever made out of the book as well and I only finally pulled it out for the BG.  It was just so easy and is such a nice style that I now am making my dd one.  I still need trim and another apllique so mine will be awhile.  If I can get underskirt fabric for my other one I may end up making that first.  I love your ruffles but I do hate ironing them and my dd is not at all into ruffles.  All she wants is twirl.



mphalens said:


> I'm glad we're in RI and not NC right now ... in NC you have to MAKE them test for Lyme b/c it's not common like it is here ...
> Our family doctor took a look at him and said it could be viral or it could be the start of Lyme so he'd rather treat for Lyme than not.  Although I'm usually not quick to do antibiotics for my kids, Lyme is one thing I don't mess around with.  My cousin had Lyme when we were in high school only they didn't know ... never saw the tick, never got the rash ... they thought he had mono, then something else, then another thing . . . until he woke up one morning with half his face paralyzed and he couldn't feel his legs.  Thank God he recovered with treatment and doesn't show signs of anything today ... but it was terrifying.
> 
> So ... Phalen gets to have his first ever CHEWABLE medication ... he's always had liquid until now (which is a battle) ... so keep your fingers crossed this goes well!


I agree with you on the antibiotics, but my ds started walking normally the day after he started them.  He never had any face paralysis, and actually no leg paralysis -- he could move them, he just couldn't put any weight on them and they really hurt him.  He never had a tick or the target red spot either, but sure enough his lab came back positive.  We had just been camping the week before and he went into the woods without his hat on, plus we had deer all over our yard anyway.  Over half the kids in our neighborhood got it at one time or another.

I hope the chewables go well for Phalen and that he feels better right away.  Keep us posted.


----------



## DMGeurts

Piper said:


> Thanks to all for the compliments on Amy Grace.
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.



It sounds like you have a fantastic collection!  



VBAndrea said:


> I actually might pick up some myself to keep on hand for BG's.  It's the Toy Story fabric you want, right?  If I don't go soon the sale will be over and I need to get some trim for my dd's skirt as well (hoping that's on sale -- need to look at my flyer).  Likewise, if I don't go soon they will run out and they charge you a bundle to special order fabrics.



Yes, it's the toy story fabric.    Well - I'd like to spend $20 (including shipping) - so please use your best judgement and get what you can.  Does that work?  So, if you can get 3 yds - please do so... otherwise, just what you can.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The winnie the pooh was on clearance for $1.88 a yard!  I didn't realize that until I got home or I would have bought the bolt!  And the blue flowery princess fabric was on clearance for $2.99 a yard...I bought the last 3 yards.  I couldn't believe the fabric they had on walmart and their prices.  The peter pan was on clearnace and I paid less than $2 a panel!  Can't wait to get sewing!



Our Walmarts never had the good stuff! Like the PP and SW fabrics. I love love love the tink  and princess fabrics you got. I've never seen either one. I'm going to have to watch out for those. 



dis4harley said:


> I would love to have that tink panel. Most of our walmarts have gotten rid of fabric, so I may have to go on a search.



I can't wait to see what happens!! Our Walmart here in Wilmington, DE is marking down thier fabric wall. I don't see why they couldn't sell both by the bolt and the fabric wall. But these markdowns are all the better for me! 



budafam said:


> Could anyone recommend an embroidery machine for me?  I'm looking into getting one but really have no idea where to even begin!  I'd love to be able to do Disney designs with it... my daughter is 2 and LOVES to dress up (yay!!!)



I have the brother 780D and I love it. Do you have a local sewing store? I'd go look and do some trial runs. That should give you an idea where to start. 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> I went to the Sewing Store today in Pueblo, and fell instantly in love with the Brother Quatro.
> 
> I was referred to this thread because another one mentioned it as having a lot of suggestions for machines....but so far all I've seen is a lot of posts about children's clothing (not that there's anything wrong with that!   ) But I really need some good machine advise.
> 
> I'm a newbie at this, and really not sure where to start....I know I don't want a mega professional $20,000 multi-thread machine, but I want something that I can turn a profit on (I have some great marketing ideas)....so I feel like the Quatro would really be a great fit for my needs.  My fear is failure...I know this is a competitive market, but I feel I found my "winning ticket" idea that just might be a niche that can fullfill my need of a creative outlet.
> 
> If anyone has the Quatro, can you please tell me how you've liked it?  What is the learning curve, is it as user friendly as it appears?
> 
> BTW, kind of OT, but my mom used to do custom embroidery work many years ago for a living.  She had the machines that you had to do everything by hand "steering", no computerization, or button pushing.  She did banners, cheerleading jackets, patches, you name it, all custom.  Many people came to her with drawings or just ideas for her to run with.  It amazes me to think how much easier her life would have been if these machines were around when she did this for a living.  She supported my dad and her (with his small disability check) doing this.  I'm very proud of her!    I have one of her old machines in the garage that she couldn't bear to part with (she hasn't used it for years!, but I'm not sure what it does, I just know I've had to lug it around for her for the past 10 years!)



If you want it to be a "work" machine, I'd decide what I really needed it to do first. I do a craft table, and I theme it with everything cupcake. I've used a 4X4 hoop for just about everything on it. I did upgrade to a 5X7, since I had other designs I wanted to do. I would love to move up to a 6X10, although most people here have said they use that size very little. I'm also hoping Brother will come out with a larger embroidery only machine. I don't really need or want a combo machine. 

Your Mom's machine sounds great! Makes me think of my first Disney hat that had my name on the back. I think they used that type of machine.


----------



## Meshell2002

Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



She looks great!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry you have a   Sewing sometimes provides relief.  Maybe it's all the computer work you've been doing for your sister.  And I got my first e-mail from her with coupon codes!!!!!  I'm so excited she has her own site now.
> 
> This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually might pick up some myself to keep on hand for BG's.  It's the Toy Story fabric you want, right?  If I don't go soon the sale will be over and I need to get some trim for my dd's skirt as well (hoping that's on sale -- need to look at my flyer).  Likewise, if I don't go soon they will run out and they charge you a bundle to special order fabrics.
> 
> 
> She's adorable!  My Goodwill Samantha is pictured above.  My mom found her for $5 in her original clothes.  I was most impressed that my mom even knew what an AG doll was!  Of course, whenever I set foot in GW I only find junk.
> 
> 
> The Insa is the only I ever made out of the book as well and I only finally pulled it out for the BG.  It was just so easy and is such a nice style that I now am making my dd one.  I still need trim and another apllique so mine will be awhile.  If I can get underskirt fabric for my other one I may end up making that first.  I love your ruffles but I do hate ironing them and my dd is not at all into ruffles.  All she wants is twirl.
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the antibiotics, but my ds started walking normally the day after he started them.  He never had any face paralysis, and actually no leg paralysis -- he could move them, he just couldn't put any weight on them and they really hurt him.  He never had a tick or the target red spot either, but sure enough his lab came back positive.  We had just been camping the week before and he went into the woods without his hat on, plus we had deer all over our yard anyway.  Over half the kids in our neighborhood got it at one time or another.
> 
> I hope the chewables go well for Phalen and that he feels better right away.  Keep us posted.



Love it! Kudos to your Mom!

I hope your son feels better, and I like the rock star pants.....funny how it finally registered he was going to have pink pockets

The Monsters Inc Isna looks great....can't wait to get that book!

I finished Lucy's peasant top today.....actually this is the second one I made....I cut out the empire top for a single ruffle shirt.....it was way too short so I had to make a second one. I think I got distracted because Lucy kept trying to climb on the potty with DD, and she doesn't know she can fall in! As you can see I forgot to restyle her hair after the shirt change


----------



## cogero

Does anyone have a tutorial on how to add a ruffle to denim shorts?

I am cutting down a pair of jeans that have a hole in them


----------



## Piper

VBAndrea said:


> This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Samantha looks great!  She is difficult to find now, I think.  I am tickled for you!


----------



## mphalens

JMD1979 said:


> Thank you! Those pant are crazy cute! I love the whole outfit! And the Cars shirts are adorable as well!



Aw!  Thanks!!!!




cogero said:


> adorable. Love them all


THanks!



Piper said:


> Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.



That's awesome!  My grandmother loved dolls so I had a bit of a collection too ... they mostly live in the shelf of my mother's closet ... I think we both keep hoping I'll have a girl ... but  No plans for that until at least after our Disney trip!

But I LOVED my Ginny doll ... I had her trunk too!



VBAndrea said:


> This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on the antibiotics, but my ds started walking normally the day after he started them.  He never had any face paralysis, and actually no leg paralysis -- he could move them, he just couldn't put any weight on them and they really hurt him.  He never had a tick or the target red spot either, but sure enough his lab came back positive.  We had just been camping the week before and he went into the woods without his hat on, plus we had deer all over our yard anyway.  Over half the kids in our neighborhood got it at one time or another.
> 
> I hope the chewables go well for Phalen and that he feels better right away.  Keep us posted.



Very cool!  Samantha is VERY hard to find now ... I always chuckle a little when I see her though ... she is the doll my childhood best friend received ... and she looks JUST like her (my friend and Samantha) ... it always made me laugh and I guess it still does! 

So far so good with the chewables... he says they taste good   He also finally ate a decent dinner ... so hopefully we're moving in the right direction ... 


Meshell2002 said:


> I hope your son feels better, and I like the rock star pants.....funny how it finally registered he was going to have pink pockets
> 
> 
> I finished Lucy's peasant top today.....actually this is the second one I made....I cut out the empire top for a single ruffle shirt.....it was way too short so I had to make a second one. I think I got distracted because Lucy kept trying to climb on the potty with DD, and she doesn't know she can fall in! As you can see I forgot to restyle her hair after the shirt change



Thanks!  I love Lucy's peasant top!  She is one stylin' girl these days!


So... after I took Phalen to the doctor's my mom took both boys to the grocery store off island and I got to come home and sew... I finished Finn's "RockStar" Pants AND Phalen's original "try out the pattern" star pants (so much for trying out the pattern on those ... we've made a few others since those were cut out... but I hadn't gotten back to sew these yet and he was asking for them ...)
I still have one pair of pants left to finish tonight, so I'm back to the sewing room in a few! 
But first ... here are pictures:

Finn's "RockStar" outfit so far:





Close up of the shoes (his favorite part):





And then he had to put it all on and rock out (sorry for the blurriness, he was rockin'  ):





Phalen's star pants.  I did the same detail work on these that I did on Finn's, so I didn't take close ups-Sorry!  (front):





star pants (back):


----------



## KathleensKid

I tried doing a search and came up empty. Didn't someone on here do a shirt with a rainbow w/Mickey heads at the ends? 
Trying to link her up with the woman on this thread ( http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2750995 ) who's trying to find a way to honor her sister who loved Disney and rainbows. Don't know her, but remembered the shirts - I'm an active lurker  - and thought that she could order the shirts or something... Hope this is okay to ask. If not please remove.
TIA!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, it's the toy story fabric.    Well - I'd like to spend $20 (including shipping) - so please use your best judgement and get what you can.  Does that work?  So, if you can get 3 yds - please do so... otherwise, just what you can.
> 
> D~


According to my flyer, it will be $5.99/yd at the most.  I have no idea what shipping will be -- I never can figure that right but I should be able to put it in a flat envelope and that usually seems to help.  I should be able to get at least 2.5 yds if it's at the highest price for licensed.  I'll just pm you or e-mail you for your address once I get it and then ship it off.  I'll give you the total and then you can send me a check.  DH has paypal if you prefer that, but I am totally confused to PayPal other than I know how to purchase things with his account   That's all I really need to know right?



SallyfromDE said:


> Our Walmarts never had the good stuff! Like the PP and SW fabrics. I love love love the tink  and princess fabrics you got. I've never seen either one. I'm going to have to watch out for those.
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens!! Our Walmart here in Wilmington, DE is marking down thier fabric wall. I don't see why they couldn't sell both by the bolt and the fabric wall. But these markdowns are all the better for me!


I'm the one with the good Walmart, but I'm so hoping the one right by my house gets fabric back.  They never carried the two yard panels but they have one aisle that has yarn and some sewing supplies (needles, buttons, elastic) -- their buttons are all marked down as were some scisoors and cutting mats.  It might be a good sign!





Meshell2002 said:


> I finished Lucy's peasant top today.....actually this is the second one I made....I cut out the empire top for a single ruffle shirt.....it was way too short so I had to make a second one. I think I got distracted because Lucy kept trying to climb on the potty with DD, and she doesn't know she can fall in! As you can see I forgot to restyle her hair after the shirt change


I really like your peasant top -- it looks like a better fit than my peasant dress.  I wonder if the sash made the neckline rise up on mine.  I will need to try my dress on a soda bottle and see if it fits better (the dress in the photo was a gift, but I made an identical one for my dd).




cogero said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial on how to add a ruffle to denim shorts?
> 
> I am cutting down a pair of jeans that have a hole in them


I have never used a tut.  I just cut off the hem and sew the ruffle on like I would on a skirt.  I double ruffle like Carla's instructions on the Portrait Peasant.




Piper said:


> Samantha looks great!  She is difficult to find now, I think.  I am tickled for you!


She is no longer made.  I saw a new one for close to $300 and ones in the shape of mine go for well over $100 on ebay.  I'm not selling her though.  I do really need to get her hair spiffied up a bit.  It came looking nicer -- dd just tosses her around.  I'm not sure where she is now -- last I saw her she was face down in her panties only on dd's bedroom floor, but she since has relocated herself.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Very cool!  Samantha is VERY hard to find now ... I always chuckle a little when I see her though ... she is the doll my childhood best friend received ... and she looks JUST like her (my friend and Samantha) ... it always made me laugh and I guess it still does!
> 
> So far so good with the chewables... he says they taste good   He also finally ate a decent dinner ... so hopefully we're moving in the right direction ...
> 
> 
> So... after I took Phalen to the doctor's my mom took both boys to the grocery store off island and I got to come home and sew... I finished Finn's "RockStar" Pants AND Phalen's original "try out the pattern" star pants (so much for trying out the pattern on those ... we've made a few others since those were cut out... but I hadn't gotten back to sew these yet and he was asking for them ...)
> I still have one pair of pants left to finish tonight, so I'm back to the sewing room in a few!
> But first ... here are pictures:
> 
> Finn's "RockStar" outfit so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the shoes (his favorite part):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he had to put it all on and rock out (sorry for the blurriness, he was rockin'  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phalen's star pants.  I did the same detail work on these that I did on Finn's, so I didn't take close ups-Sorry!  (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star pants (back):


The cool thing about Samantha is she has my dd's eye color and hair color (my dd does not have bangs though).  Alexa prefers playing with her Webkinz cat and other stuffed animal over any dolls, hence I have not made Sam any more clothes.

Cool rock star!!!  Those shoes do make the outfit!  And the pink zebra on clearance at Wally's was bright pink and light pink -- yours is much better for your application.



KathleensKid said:


> I tried doing a search and came up empty. Didn't someone on here do a shirt with a rainbow w/Mickey heads at the ends?
> Trying to link her up with the woman on this thread ( http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2750995 ) who's trying to find a way to honor her sister who loved Disney and rainbows. Don't know her, but remembered the shirts - I'm an active lurker  - and thought that she could order the shirts or something... Hope this is okay to ask. If not please remove.
> TIA!


Wendy embroidered that shirt.  The embroidery design is available from FrouFour by Heather Sue


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> According to my flyer, it will be $5.99/yd at the most.  I have no idea what shipping will be -- I never can figure that right but I should be able to put it in a flat envelope and that usually seems to help.  I should be able to get at least 2.5 yds if it's at the highest price for licensed.  I'll just pm you or e-mail you for your address once I get it and then ship it off.  I'll give you the total and then you can send me a check.  DH has paypal if you prefer that, but I am totally confused to PayPal other than I know how to purchase things with his account   That's all I really need to know right?
> 
> 
> I'm the one with the good Walmart, but I'm so hoping the one right by my house gets fabric back.  They never carried the two yard panels but they have one aisle that has yarn and some sewing supplies (needles, buttons, elastic) -- their buttons are all marked down as were some scisoors and cutting mats.  It might be a good sign!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your peasant top --* it looks like a better fit than my peasant dress.  I wonder if the sash made the neckline rise up on mine*.  I will need to try my dress on a soda bottle and see if it fits better (the dress in the photo was a gift, but I made an identical one for my dd).
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used a tut.  I just cut off the hem and sew the ruffle on like I would on a skirt.  I double ruffle like Carla's instructions on the Portrait Peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> She is no longer made.  I saw a new one for close to $300 and ones in the shape of mine go for well over $100 on ebay.  I'm not selling her though.  I do really need to get her hair spiffied up a bit.  It came looking nicer -- dd just tosses her around.  I'm not sure where she is now -- last I saw her she was face down in her panties only on dd's bedroom floor, but she since has relocated herself.



I did actually add a little length to the elastic in the neck than the instructions....I think the pattern said 8.5 inches and I used 9....I like my peasants a little more lower in the neckline...something I modified after my crop top shirt

Samantha dolls are a little HTF....I was looking for one since it looks like me as a kid (bangs and all! thanks goodness I don't have bangs now in the south al humidity). But don't tell Lucy, she may get the scissors and give me back my bangs, she thinks I was looking for her.


----------



## Meshell2002

oops double post


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> According to my flyer, it will be $5.99/yd at the most.  I have no idea what shipping will be -- I never can figure that right but I should be able to put it in a flat envelope and that usually seems to help.  I should be able to get at least 2.5 yds if it's at the highest price for licensed.  I'll just pm you or e-mail you for your address once I get it and then ship it off.  I'll give you the total and then you can send me a check.  DH has paypal if you prefer that, but I am totally confused to PayPal other than I know how to purchase things with his account   That's all I really need to know right?



I'd prefer to pay with paypal, if that's alright?  Just because that's where my fabric spending stash is located.  




Piper said:


> Samantha looks great!  She is difficult to find now, I think.  I am tickled for you!






VBAndrea said:


> She is no longer made.  I saw a new one for close to $300 and ones in the shape of mine go for well over $100 on ebay.  I'm not selling her though.  I do really need to get her hair spiffied up a bit.  It came looking nicer -- dd just tosses her around.  I'm not sure where she is now -- last I saw her she was face down in her panties only on dd's bedroom floor, but she since has relocated herself.





mphalens said:


> Very cool!  Samantha is VERY hard to find now ...



Actually, Samantha isn't as hard to find as you might think.  In a way, she is a lot like Patience...  Singers like Patience were produced in different variations for about 50 years - they sold in the millions... because they were built to last, there are still a great many out there that have been through the wringer and still stitch like they were new.  

Samantha was first made in Germany for Pleasant company in 1986...  The first three (and only 3 until Felicity came along) dolls produced for Pleasant Company were Samantha, Kirsten and Molly.  Samantha was sold in the millions over her 22 year availability - when American Girl/Mattel announced her archival in October of 2008, anyone and everyone that wanted her scrambled to buy the doll and her collection.  A portion of people that purchased her at that time, knew that her resale value would skyrocket - especially between October 2008 and December 24, 2008.  All those little girls that wanted Samantha that Christmas and all the parents that missed out because she sold out in a matter of weeks.  Samantha and her items demanded a premium that holiday season and for a short while there after, but eventually the high premiums slowly tapered off.  The same thing happened to Kirsten the following year.  It didn't happen in 2010 with Felicity, however, because most people that wanted her were prepared for her (and every other historical's) archival, and also Mattel got "smart" and stocked an over abundance of the doll, which they ended up being stuck with tons of overstock.  The collecting community learned the hard way that American Girl will eventually archive each and every historical character to make way for new historical characters, so any items that people wanted, they were sure to purchase them right away.

So, in some cases, Samantha is hard to find.  But more likely, hard to find for less than what her original retail price was, mint in box, with her full meet outfit and accessories.  I just did a Samantha search on Ebay, and it returned 1200 auctions - then I subtracted "books" and "accessories" and it still returned 400+ items.  There are many, many Samantha dolls out there, in played with condition, with out her meet outfit - many more mis labeled on Ebay.

Regardless, your Samantha is gorgeous...  she probably has some sentimental value - and no matter what - when you are ready to sell her, if she is properly labeled on Ebay, you will probably make a nice chunk of change - if you choose to do that.  But if you are in the market for a Samantha - there are always a few to choose from...  And in the collecting community, the prices are usually a little more fair than Ebay and some people are even willing to trade.  Of course, there's always craigslist/garage sales and Goodwill, where if you get lucky and find a doll - you truly are *lucky*!

Sorry if I bored you all to death.  I probaby know more about AG than the average adult should know, and for that reason alone, I do my best not to talk about it.  



			
				mphalens;41689780Finn's "RockStar" outfit so far:
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/th_149893af.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Close up of the shoes (his favorite part):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he had to put it all on and rock out (sorry for the blurriness, he was rockin'  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phalen's star pants.  I did the same detail work on these that I did on Finn's, so I didn't take close ups-Sorry!  (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star pants (back):



I totally love it all!  He is going to be one awesome rockin' little man!  

D~


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



Awesome!!



DMGeurts said:


> Actually, Samantha isn't as hard to find as you might think.  In a way, she is a lot like Patience...  Singers like Patience were produced in different variations for about 50 years - they sold in the millions... because they were built to last, there are still a great many out there that have been through the wringer and still stitch like they were new.
> 
> Samantha was first made in Germany for Pleasant company in 1986...  The first three (and only 3 until Felicity came along) dolls produced for Pleasant Company were Samantha, Kirsten and Molly.  Samantha was sold in the millions over her 22 year availability - when American Girl/Mattel announced her archival in October of 2008, anyone and everyone that wanted her scrambled to buy the doll and her collection.  A portion of people that purchased her at that time, knew that her resale value would skyrocket - especially between October 2008 and December 24, 2008.  All those little girls that wanted Samantha that Christmas and all the parents that missed out because she sold out in a matter of weeks.  Samantha and her items demanded a premium that holiday season and for a short while there after, but eventually the high premiums slowly tapered off.  The same thing happened to Kirsten the following year.  It didn't happen in 2010 with Felicity, however, because most people that wanted her were prepared for her (and every other historical's) archival, and also Mattel got "smart" and stocked an over abundance of the doll, which they ended up being stuck with tons of overstock.  The collecting community learned the hard way that American Girl will eventually archive each and every historical character to make way for new historical characters, so any items that people wanted, they were sure to purchase them right away.
> 
> So, in some cases, Samantha is hard to find.  But more likely, hard to find for less than what her original retail price was, mint in box, with her full meet outfit and accessories.  I just did a Samantha search on Ebay, and it returned 1200 auctions - then I subtracted "books" and "accessories" and it still returned 400+ items.  There are many, many Samantha dolls out there, in played with condition, with out her meet outfit - many more mis labeled on Ebay.
> 
> Regardless, your Samantha is gorgeous...  she probably has some sentimental value - and no matter what - when you are ready to sell her, if she is properly labeled on Ebay, you will probably make a nice chunk of change - if you choose to do that.  But if you are in the market for a Samantha - there are always a few to choose from...  And in the collecting community, the prices are usually a little more fair than Ebay and some people are even willing to trade.  Of course, there's always craigslist/garage sales and Goodwill, where if you get lucky and find a doll - you truly are *lucky*!
> 
> Sorry if I bored you all to death.  I probaby know more about AG than the average adult should know, and for that reason alone, I do my best not to talk about it.
> 
> D~



Very good information!  So in your opinion would Molly be the one to retire this year?  She is who I was thinking of, since she is in the original group....


----------



## mphalens

So I had to stop working on Phalen's red, white & blue pants tonight ... My machine has demanded to be cleaned before being used any more ... so I'm hoping to do that tomorrow (but we have family coming for the weekend and I want to hang out with my cousins, so it might have to wait) ... 

The only things left on them are the hem and the waistband ... and I really need him to be awake for both of those, so I guess it won't kill me to wait anyway!

I do need to get them done before the 4th though ... since he plans on wearing them in the parade ...


----------



## ivey_family

RMAMom said:


> I am trying to find both Mickey and Donald in safari hats for AK, can anyone tell me where I would find them. I have looked but keep coming up empty!



Bows and Clothes has them both.  Here's the Donald ones.  Search under MickeyMouse for his, too:
http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-Appliques-cln-DonaIdDuck/searchpath/107889848/start/21/total/30/Categories.bok

Here's Donald from Divas Doodles:
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=467_347&products_id=237

And Mickey from the same site:
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=471_344_424&products_id=628

Sweet Peas Place has several, full body and heads, though strangely no Donald:
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/characters-mickeyminnie-c-52_72.html?page=3&sort=2a

DigitalByDesign on Facebook has this Donald:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?sk=app_135607783795

Hope that helps!
Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

Haven't been on in a few days and can't believe all the beautiful things posted. Got to go to the AG store in Natick and DD picked out her Kanani doll.




Disneymom1218 said:


>



Great job on the hat.



ellenbenny said:


> And Insa skirts for the girls:



 WOW Ellen that is just amazing.



babynala said:


> Thanks to all your inspirations and great versions of a "Cars" shirt I made this for my DS.  He gave me a big kiss when he saw it but I think it was more for the effort and not because he really loved the shirt.  This is with the shirt sleeve rolled up to show the lining fabric (thanks April for that suggestion, and all the other help everyone offered).



Great job on the shirt and pillow.



mphalens said:


> NK Walmart ... right down the street from Allie's Donuts!!!!  There was a 2.5 yard piece left but that was it ... I'm sure it's now rolled and tossed in the remant bin ... if I'd had a little more cash I would have taken it (there were two pieces left on the bolt when I found it ... I took the 3 yd 16" one)...



I went there about a month ago and it couldn't find anything. 



VBAndrea said:


> House is in Saunderstown (NK) and will be priced over $100K LESS than what we paid for it and never mind the $50K we spent finishing the basement and doing various other projects.  I think the house is about 9 years old.  It's in a great neighborhood and backs up to horse trails.  I used to love taking the kids for walks through the woods and going to the horse farm to bring them baby carrots.  We actually had the chance to move back up there, but the kids school up there is twice as much as we pay down here and I am not licensed in RI either so I would be out of a job.
> 
> FYI the Westerly Walmart had fabric as of 2.75 years ago.



That is such a pretty area. But the economy in RI stinks to put it nicely. We have friends that lived in Narragansett that ended up losing their house



VBAndrea said:


> There was only one house for sale in Jamestown when we were looking and we couldn't afford the million dollar price tag!  I would have loved to have lived on Jamestown.  We picked NK for a better school district and dh hates Newport traffic -- then of course we sent our son to private K instead of public b/c the good school system still didn't meet my standards.  We still preferred living off island.
> 
> When we lived in RI there was a fabulous fabric store in Warwick that went out of business and had a huge clearance.  I had only been in the store looking for ballerina faric to make my dd a little tote for her shoes -- I really wasn't into sewing then.  Now I surely wish I had been.  Just Fabrics sounds like a real find though.  I should do a little research and see if I could find something down here within an hour's drive.  Truly though I really only use Diney fabric for BGs, and when we went to Disney I did so much applique that I only used a couple of Disney prints.



We almost bought in NK but DH couldn't leave Warwick I remember that store too, but unfortunatly I wasn't sewing then.



DMGeurts said:


> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience and get to town and get groceries for the holiday weekend.
> 
> D~



So pretty.... you and DH should go into your own business of fixing up vintage machines.



cogero said:


> I made J a pair of Buzz Light Year shorts and am trying to decide between a Buzz Applique or a Green alien applique and I can't decide LOL



So glad you picked aliens. I wanted to do the aliens on one of the kids shirts but no one wanted one.



Fruto76 said:


> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



So jelous. I really want to make one of these.



RMAMom said:


> I am trying to find both Mickey and Donald in safari hats for AK, can anyone tell me where I would find them. I have looked but keep coming up empty!



Did you try Bows and Clothes? They may have it.



mphalens said:


> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 5 skirt:



SO cute.



VBAndrea said:


> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and treaure chest tush:



OMG...  That has to be the most beautiful pirate outfits I have ever seen. This is just so amazing.



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> A hobby lobby clearance find.



Great shopping! And love that SnowWhite dress.



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.    I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in AG size - so that might just be my next project.
> 
> D~



This is so pretty too. Your machines are the best dress of all the machines.






JMD1979 said:


> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



What a great job you did. When I saw those colors they just sceamed MI.


----------



## miprender

Continued......





budafam said:


> Could anyone recommend an embroidery machine for me?  I'm looking into getting one but really have no idea where to even begin!  I'd love to be able to do Disney designs with it... my daughter is 2 and LOVES to dress up (yay!!!)



Like many others I have the PE770 and do all my Disney appliqueing on it. I love this machine and have been putting it to much use. I can't even imagine how many stitches I have put on it.  I purchased mine through Walmart online and had free shipping.



mphalens said:


> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



Love all what you posted. 

I hope Phalen is OK. We have been going through something like this with DH. For several years he has seen many specialist for pain that comes and goes. One day at work he wasn't even sure if he could walk up the stairs. But all his Lyme test come back negative and no one can say what is really going on. as all the other test come back normal.



Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



 Hell Amy Grace.



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.



Nice cover. I keep my cricut in the box, so she is not too happy with that.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

> Did you happen to notice the name of the thread?




yeah, I figured that was a clue . But was referred to this thread by another one, asking the same question.    guess I just need to start my own thread specifically about machines!


----------



## ivey_family

I think keeping up with this thread has become a full-time job!    Worse, my laptop died and I can't easily quote on my ipod.  Please know that I drool over everyone's awesome work!  And I keep adding to my own project list, too!

I never considered a vintage machine before, but after seeing Patience in action, I'm sold!  I'll be stalking craigslist for just the right one!  I bookmarked that link regarding restoring them.  Thank you, D!

Love, love, love the black and white ladybug quilt, the Villian insas, D's Patience, machine covers and Goofy doll dress, the Pirate outfits.  And all the AG doll and Ginger adventures!  So many more wonderful things that I know I'm missing.

I hit my local Walmart tonight and came home with 18 fat quarters and five 2 yard Disney related pieces for about $16, including the Cars fabric I almost paid $5 a yard for at JoAnns!  

Have a happy Independence Day, everyone!
Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

So ... once again we're approaching a holiday weekend and 250 pages ... Didn't that happen last time we made a jump???

Things are going to be crazy this weekend... Can I get a jump buddy please?  If someone is friends with me on facebook that'd work great - because I feel like I get facebook notices from just about every electronic device I own   I'll watch out for you if you'll watch out for me 

And, I have a confession ... the ENTIRE time I was sewing today I was thinking to myself . . . maybe I should just TRY a pair of easy fits for Kirsten ... I'm sure I have enough scraps from SOMETHING . . .   What are y'all DOING to me????? 

Okay - I'm off to go read my library book ... gotta finish it before I have to leave town!!!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I'd prefer to pay with paypal, if that's alright?  Just because that's where my fabric spending stash is located.
> 
> Actually, Samantha isn't as hard to find as you might think.  In a way, she is a lot like Patience...  Singers like Patience were produced in different variations for about 50 years - they sold in the millions... because they were built to last, there are still a great many out there that have been through the wringer and still stitch like they were new.
> 
> Samantha was first made in Germany for Pleasant company in 1986...  The first three (and only 3 until Felicity came along) dolls produced for Pleasant Company were Samantha, Kirsten and Molly.  Samantha was sold in the millions over her 22 year availability - when American Girl/Mattel announced her archival in October of 2008, anyone and everyone that wanted her scrambled to buy the doll and her collection.  A portion of people that purchased her at that time, knew that her resale value would skyrocket - especially between October 2008 and December 24, 2008.  All those little girls that wanted Samantha that Christmas and all the parents that missed out because she sold out in a matter of weeks.  Samantha and her items demanded a premium that holiday season and for a short while there after, but eventually the high premiums slowly tapered off.  The same thing happened to Kirsten the following year.  It didn't happen in 2010 with Felicity, however, because most people that wanted her were prepared for her (and every other historical's) archival, and also Mattel got "smart" and stocked an over abundance of the doll, which they ended up being stuck with tons of overstock.  The collecting community learned the hard way that American Girl will eventually archive each and every historical character to make way for new historical characters, so any items that people wanted, they were sure to purchase them right away.
> 
> So, in some cases, Samantha is hard to find.  But more likely, hard to find for less than what her original retail price was, mint in box, with her full meet outfit and accessories.  I just did a Samantha search on Ebay, and it returned 1200 auctions - then I subtracted "books" and "accessories" and it still returned 400+ items.  There are many, many Samantha dolls out there, in played with condition, with out her meet outfit - many more mis labeled on Ebay.
> 
> Regardless, your Samantha is gorgeous...  she probably has some sentimental value - and no matter what - when you are ready to sell her, if she is properly labeled on Ebay, you will probably make a nice chunk of change - if you choose to do that.  But if you are in the market for a Samantha - there are always a few to choose from...  And in the collecting community, the prices are usually a little more fair than Ebay and some people are even willing to trade.  Of course, there's always craigslist/garage sales and Goodwill, where if you get lucky and find a doll - you truly are *lucky*!
> 
> Sorry if I bored you all to death.  I probaby know more about AG than the average adult should know, and for that reason alone, I do my best not to talk about it.
> 
> D~


PayPal is fine as long as you know how to do it or can walk me through what I'm supposed to do.  I keep you posted as to when I get the fabric.

You do know a lot about AG dolls.  Whn I looked her up to see what she was worth e-bay had a lot of them in very good condition with correct attire and they all were going for over $100 and new ones for around $300.  I had no trouble finding her.  The good news is I found her in dd's bedroom too.  She's sitting up naked now in a basket.  I'm actually the one who most likely moved her to vacuum -- why would I think my dd would pick anything up off the floor.

So what can you tell us about 2 liter soda bottles?  Is a Ginger with a head a rare find?  Are Ginger's platform shoes worth anything?


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> I really like your peasant top -- it looks like a better fit than my peasant dress.  I wonder if the sash made the neckline rise up on mine.  I will need to try my dress on a soda bottle and see if it fits better (the dress in the photo was a gift, but I made an identical one for my dd).
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used a tut.  I just cut off the hem and sew the ruffle on like I would on a skirt.  I double ruffle like Carla's instructions on the Portrait Peasant.



Thanks Andrea I did find a tutorial on You tube and I am going to read the instructions for the portrait peasant to see about the double ruffle.

Yesterday the kids and I went to Joann's. I needed to get some basics and I wanted to use my 10% off my entire order coupon and going on a Saturday is a nightmare.

I bought some cute stuff and only one Disney print a Halloween one and I only noticed it at the cutting table. I need to find another Joanns or remember to stop at Walmart.

Maybe I will take a picture of what I bought.

Today I am going to wash my finds I like to wash when I get it home so it is ready to go.


----------



## DMGeurts

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Very good information!  So in your opinion would Molly be the one to retire this year?  She is who I was thinking of, since she is in the original group....



I am not sure.  I really _thought_ Molly would archive in 2010 - so I was a little shocked when Felicity was anounced.  Later this summer, AG has plans to release 2 new historicals - this is not a historical and BFF set - these are two seperate historicals (Cecile and Marie Grace) whose stories are intwined.  The girls are from New Orleans before the turn of the centruy (1880s, I believe, but I can't remember).  One of them is African American.  Because their story is so amazing and their outfits are TDF - there are numerous in the collecting community that think Addy will be the next to archive.  I tend to agree with this.  My thoughts on Molly (and Kit, for that matter) are the fact that both their stories really resignate with kid's struggles today.  Molly's dad was deployed overseas WWII during her stories - and his deployment is a huge part of her stories and what shaped her -many children now have parents who are deployed, and really relate to Molly.  For this reason, I think Molly will stay for another year - however - I do think she is very high on the archival list.  And of course, Kit, whose story is based on the Great Depression, and our economy is similar right now - so many kids can relate to her stories, as well.  And, in the grand scheme of things, her collection has not been around quite as long as the others.

These are just my opinions, there are many other valid opinions out there that make sense...  



mphalens said:


> So I had to stop working on Phalen's red, white & blue pants tonight ... My machine has demanded to be cleaned before being used any more ... so I'm hoping to do that tomorrow (but we have family coming for the weekend and I want to hang out with my cousins, so it might have to wait) ...



I hope you are able to get your machine cleaned today...  I just finished Patience and when I sat down at one of the Brothers last night (they just don't whirr like Patience), I thought to myself that I really need to clean them and oil them too...  Ahhh... It never ends!    They're like children...



miprender said:


> Haven't been on in a few days and can't believe all the beautiful things posted. Got to go to the AG store in Natick and DD picked out her Kanani doll.
> 
> So pretty.... you and DH should go into your own business of fixing up vintage machines.
> 
> This is so pretty too. Your machines are the best dress of all the machines.



Thank you!  I hope you had fun at the AG store!  How does your dd like Kanani?  Her hair is sooo long... my dd has had her since Jan 1 - and mostly her hair stays in a long braid.



ivey_family said:


> I never considered a vintage machine before, but after seeing Patience in action, I'm sold!  I'll be stalking craigslist for just the right one!  I bookmarked that link regarding restoring them.  Thank you, D!



Wow - that's so neat that I've inspired someone.    Let me know if you have any questions.



mphalens said:


> So ... once again we're approaching a holiday weekend and 250 pages ... Didn't that happen last time we made a jump???
> 
> Things are going to be crazy this weekend... Can I get a jump buddy please?  If someone is friends with me on facebook that'd work great - because I feel like I get facebook notices from just about every electronic device I own   I'll watch out for you if you'll watch out for me
> 
> And, I have a confession ... the ENTIRE time I was sewing today I was thinking to myself . . . maybe I should just TRY a pair of easy fits for Kirsten ... I'm sure I have enough scraps from SOMETHING . . .   What are y'all DOING to me?????
> 
> Okay - I'm off to go read my library book ... gotta finish it before I have to leave town!!!!!!!



LOL on your easyfits!  

I'll be your moving buddy - but I won't be the best one - since I will be out of town... but I'll be able to check in a couple times a day.  



VBAndrea said:


> PayPal is fine as long as you know how to do it or can walk me through what I'm supposed to do.  I keep you posted as to when I get the fabric.
> 
> You do know a lot about AG dolls.  Whn I looked her up to see what she was worth e-bay had a lot of them in very good condition with correct attire and they all were going for over $100 and new ones for around $300.  I had no trouble finding her.  The good news is I found her in dd's bedroom too.  She's sitting up naked now in a basket.  I'm actually the one who most likely moved her to vacuum -- why would I think my dd would pick anything up off the floor.
> 
> So what can you tell us about 2 liter soda bottles?  Is a Ginger with a head a rare find?  Are Ginger's platform shoes worth anything?



I will let you know what to do with Paypal... otherwise, I can mail you a check.  Just so you know, I will be out of the loop and no access to normal accts until Fri.

Oh, I do agree - the new AG Samanthas can go for a huge sum on Ebay, and the more time that passes, the less likely you are able to find one in that great of condition.  I guess, I should have stated that they are out there if you are willing to spend the $$, or wait the time it takes to get lucky - whether someone mislabels their auction or your neighbor's cousin's friend's dd is selling...  

Maybe you need to make more clothes for your dd's Samantha?    She probably shouldn't be doing laundry nekkid.  

I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.  

I started on my first Villian dress last night... then we got storms, so I had to stop.  I don't think I will finish it before I leave and DH refuses to let me bring a machine...  Maybe I should check craigslist for the trip up - see if we are driving past any good deals.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

ivey_family said:


> Bows and Clothes has them both.  Here's the Donald ones.  Search under MickeyMouse for his, too:
> http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-Appliques-cln-DonaIdDuck/searchpath/107889848/start/21/total/30/Categories.bok
> 
> Here's Donald from Divas Doodles:
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=467_347&products_id=237
> 
> And Mickey from the same site:
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=471_344_424&products_id=628
> 
> Sweet Peas Place has several, full body and heads, though strangely no Donald:
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/characters-mickeyminnie-c-52_72.html?page=3&sort=2a
> 
> DigitalByDesign on Facebook has this Donald:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?sk=app_135607783795
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Regards,
> C.



Oh my gosh you have made my whole week!!!!! I had just about given up on ever finding him, thank you so much. My DGD was 2 last October when we took her for her first trip and she fell in love with Donald Duck outside of Tusker House. No one was around so Donald took time with her and they chatted for about 5 minutes before we pulled her away. She has been asking me for a year to take her to WDW to see DD. So I really wanted a Donald outfit for her. Thanks again!


----------



## cogero

D~ could you send me a link to the AG site you visit. I think my daughter would love it.

She just said yesterday while she was in JoAnns that she wants to learn to sew so I think we are going to do some AG clothes.

Since she has 10 and she still plays with them all.


----------



## RMAMom

*Marianne* Can I just say that Finns outfit looks great but him "Rockin" in  the outfit is one of the cutest things I've seen in a while!


KathleensKid said:


> I tried doing a search and came up empty. Didn't someone on here do a shirt with a rainbow w/Mickey heads at the ends?
> Trying to link her up with the woman on this thread ( http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2750995 ) who's trying to find a way to honor her sister who loved Disney and rainbows. Don't know her, but remembered the shirts - I'm an active lurker  - and thought that she could order the shirts or something... Hope this is okay to ask. If not please remove.
> TIA!



The woman who posted the shirt is away but the design is available at FrouFrou by HeatherSue.com  Heather is also on Etsy and Facebook.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I am not sure.  I really _thought_ Molly would archive in 2010 - so I was a little shocked when Felicity was anounced.  Later this summer, AG has plans to release 2 new historicals - this is not a historical and BFF set - these are two seperate historicals (Cecile and Marie Grace) whose stories are intwined.  The girls are from New Orleans before the turn of the centruy (1880s, I believe, but I can't remember).  One of them is African American.  Because their story is so amazing and their outfits are TDF - there are numerous in the collecting community that think Addy will be the next to archive.  I tend to agree with this.  My thoughts on Molly (and Kit, for that matter) are the fact that both their stories really resignate with kid's struggles today.  Molly's dad was deployed overseas WWII during her stories - and his deployment is a huge part of her stories and what shaped her -many children now have parents who are deployed, and really relate to Molly.  For this reason, I think Molly will stay for another year - however - I do think she is very high on the archival list.  And of course, Kit, whose story is based on the Great Depression, and our economy is similar right now - so many kids can relate to her stories, as well.  And, in the grand scheme of things, her collection has not been around quite as long as the others.
> 
> These are just my opinions, there are many other valid opinions out there that make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get your machine cleaned today...  I just finished Patience and when I sat down at one of the Brothers last night (they just don't whirr like Patience), I thought to myself that I really need to clean them and oil them too...  Ahhh... It never ends!    They're like children...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I hope you had fun at the AG store!  How does your dd like Kanani?  Her hair is sooo long... my dd has had her since Jan 1 - and mostly her hair stays in a long braid.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that's so neat that I've inspired someone.    Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on your easyfits!
> 
> I'll be your moving buddy - but I won't be the best one - since I will be out of town... but I'll be able to check in a couple times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know what to do with Paypal... otherwise, I can mail you a check.  Just so you know, I will be out of the loop and no access to normal accts until Fri.
> 
> Oh, I do agree - the new AG Samanthas can go for a huge sum on Ebay, and the more time that passes, the less likely you are able to find one in that great of condition.  I guess, I should have stated that they are out there if you are willing to spend the $$, or wait the time it takes to get lucky - whether someone mislabels their auction or your neighbor's cousin's friend's dd is selling...
> 
> Maybe you need to make more clothes for your dd's Samantha?    She probably shouldn't be doing laundry nekkid.
> 
> I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.
> 
> I started on my first Villian dress last night... then we got storms, so I had to stop.  I don't think I will finish it before I leave and DH refuses to let me bring a machine...  Maybe I should check craigslist for the trip up - see if we are driving past any good deals.
> 
> D~



I have Kirsten & Addy ... I would LOVE to get Kit... but I agree with your reasoning as to why Molly & Kit are still around ... their stories do resonate with little girls of today.  When I was a kid and wanted Kirsten part of it was because she looked like me, but the other reason was because her story tied into my own family history - we weren't Swedish, but my ancestors had come to the US to farm and I was forever hearing stories that sounded just like Kirsten's stories ... 

How did you come to know so much about AG dolls?  I know you've said you're on AG message boards but I'm curious as to what got you interested ... 

I hope I can get it cleaned today too ... I have to wait for my mom though, because I don't know where she's squirreled all the required items away in her sewing room ... She has her very own method of storage and I don't have a clue how to decipher it  I'll be honest, I've never cleaned my machine myself.  We had it professionally cleaned and apparently updated (I mentioned needing to check the wiring, etc. and was reminded of this) when my Mom got the machine back from our family friend's husband when his wife passed away (It had been my grandmother's machine but was given to this "aunt" after her death because my Mom had her own machine and didn't need another one) ... and until this spring I didn't have enough interest in the machine itself to "worry" about things like cleaning ... 

Yay!  I have a moving buddy  I'm sure between the two of us we can manage to make the jump 

I agree about Ginger's availability, etc.  It's hard to know just how rare she might be without knowing her vitals ... I mean, if she started life as a Canada Dry she's a lot more readily available than if she started life as a Vernor's, kwim? 

Okay ... I think I should stop typing now ... I've completely lost my train of thought while writing this ... I've started and stopped several times ... so who KNOWS what I was originally trying to say ...


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I am not sure.  I really _thought_ Molly would archive in 2010 - so I was a little shocked when Felicity was anounced.  Later this summer, AG has plans to release 2 new historicals - this is not a historical and BFF set - these are two seperate historicals (Cecile and Marie Grace) whose stories are intwined.  The girls are from New Orleans before the turn of the centruy (1880s, I believe, but I can't remember).  One of them is African American.  Because their story is so amazing and their outfits are TDF - there are numerous in the collecting community that think Addy will be the next to archive.  I tend to agree with this.  My thoughts on Molly (and Kit, for that matter) are the fact that both their stories really resignate with kid's struggles today.  Molly's dad was deployed overseas WWII during her stories - and his deployment is a huge part of her stories and what shaped her -many children now have parents who are deployed, and really relate to Molly.  For this reason, I think Molly will stay for another year - however - I do think she is very high on the archival list.  And of course, Kit, whose story is based on the Great Depression, and our economy is similar right now - so many kids can relate to her stories, as well.  And, in the grand scheme of things, her collection has not been around quite as long as the others.
> 
> These are just my opinions, there are many other valid opinions out there that make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get your machine cleaned today...  I just finished Patience and when I sat down at one of the Brothers last night (they just don't whirr like Patience), I thought to myself that I really need to clean them and oil them too...  Ahhh... It never ends!    They're like children...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I hope you had fun at the AG store!  How does your dd like Kanani?  Her hair is sooo long... my dd has had her since Jan 1 - and mostly her hair stays in a long braid.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that's so neat that I've inspired someone.    Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on your easyfits!
> 
> I'll be your moving buddy - but I won't be the best one - since I will be out of town... but I'll be able to check in a couple times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know what to do with Paypal... otherwise, I can mail you a check.  Just so you know, I will be out of the loop and no access to normal accts until Fri.
> 
> Oh, I do agree - the new AG Samanthas can go for a huge sum on Ebay, and the more time that passes, the less likely you are able to find one in that great of condition.  I guess, I should have stated that they are out there if you are willing to spend the $$, or wait the time it takes to get lucky - whether someone mislabels their auction or your neighbor's cousin's friend's dd is selling...
> 
> Maybe you need to make more clothes for your dd's Samantha?    She probably shouldn't be doing laundry nekkid.
> 
> I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.
> 
> I started on my first Villian dress last night... then we got storms, so I had to stop.  I don't think I will finish it before I leave and DH refuses to let me bring a machine...  Maybe I should check craigslist for the trip up - see if we are driving past any good deals.
> 
> D~





RMAMom said:


> *Marianne* Can I just say that Finns outfit looks great but him "Rockin" in  the outfit is one of the cutest things I've seen in a while!



Aw!  Thanks!!! He insisted on wearing the outfit (I took the shoes off after he fell asleep) to bed last night ... he said he needed to "rock to sleep"


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> D~ could you send me a link to the AG site you visit. I think my daughter would love it.
> 
> She just said yesterday while she was in JoAnns that she wants to learn to sew so I think we are going to do some AG clothes.
> 
> Since she has 10 and she still plays with them all.



I just found yesterday this site that has free AG doll patterns....and if you sign up for their newsletter they will send you links to 2 other free patterns.
http://libertyjanepatterns.com/

If your daughter likes modern clothes for her doll....I'd start with the strappy tank (get that one when you sign up). I can't wait to buy and try the designer jeans pattern!


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> I just found yesterday this site that has free AG doll patterns....and if you sign up for their newsletter they will send you links to 2 other free patterns.
> http://libertyjanepatterns.com/
> 
> If your daughter likes modern clothes for her doll....I'd start with the strappy tank (get that one when you sign up). I can't wait to buy and try the designer jeans pattern!




What a cool site!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> How did you come to know so much about AG dolls?  I know you've said you're on AG message boards but I'm curious as to what got you interested ...



One Thanksgiving weekend 2004, Dh left for a year long deployment to Iraq.  I was devistated, the girls were heartbroken - and I just wanted to do something very special for them for Christmas that year.  A was 6 and V was 5 and I was broke... thanks to the US Government for messing up Josh's pay - we hadn't received a paycheck in 16 weeks!  Somehow, after weeks of trying, I finally managed to reach the right person and get Josh paid - with back pay - but it was only 2 weeks before Christmas - I had nothing for the girls and bills had piled up and savings had been emptied.  By the time bills were paid and savings was restored - I had _just_ enough for Christmas dinner and an AG doll for each of them.  Grandma and Grandpa were kind enough to raid that AG Chicago store, and get each of them several outfits for Christmas.  Fast forward a bit...  the girls' bdays rolled around and there were outfits that they desperately wanted for their dolls, so I went online to order them and they were gone - retired.  I was a bit angry because they outftis were still featured in the current AG catalog.  Which led me to an online search to try and find out retirement info in advance...  and I found the message boards.  I've been very active in those communities for several years, and even moderate one of the boards.

Eventually, my girls' collection started me on my own collection, because there were so many items that I wanted them to have, that they had no interest in having.  And it was something fun and wholesome that we could enjoy together.  Now that the girls are pretty much done with AG - I am so thankful and fortunate that we had that time together building memories, we had that one thing that bound us together at a time when children tend to start growing away from their parents.  Now, I feel that I am very close to my girls and we enjoy spending time together, because we have various hobbies that we take interest in.  Our AG collecting has turned into creating items, and we still have a lot of bonding time.  

So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.  



mphalens said:


> I hope I can get it cleaned today too ... I have to wait for my mom though, because I don't know where she's squirreled all the required items away in her sewing room ... She has her very own method of storage and I don't have a clue how to decipher it  I'll be honest, I've never cleaned my machine myself.  We had it professionally cleaned and apparently updated (I mentioned needing to check the wiring, etc. and was reminded of this) when my Mom got the machine back from our family friend's husband when his wife passed away (It had been my grandmother's machine but was given to this "aunt" after her death because my Mom had her own machine and didn't need another one) ... and until this spring I didn't have enough interest in the machine itself to "worry" about things like cleaning ...



LOL about your mom's cleaning methods...  I hope you're able to figure it out.  What kind of machine is it/year?



mphalens said:


> Yay!  I have a moving buddy  I'm sure between the two of us we can manage to make the jump



Yay...  I am so glad you'll have me...  since I'll probably be a slacker.  



mphalens said:


> I agree about Ginger's availability, etc.  It's hard to know just how rare she might be without knowing her vitals ... I mean, if she started life as a Canada Dry she's a lot more readily available than if she started life as a Vernor's, kwim?



Agreed...  So, Cheryl - do you have any more information about Ginger?



mphalens said:


> Okay ... I think I should stop typing now ... I've completely lost my train of thought while writing this ... I've started and stopped several times ... so who KNOWS what I was originally trying to say ...



I do this all the time...  



cogero said:


> D~ could you send me a link to the AG site you visit. I think my daughter would love it.



I will send you a PM right now.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> I just found yesterday this site that has free AG doll patterns....and if you sign up for their newsletter they will send you links to 2 other free patterns.
> http://libertyjanepatterns.com/
> 
> If your daughter likes modern clothes for her doll....I'd start with the strappy tank (get that one when you sign up). I can't wait to buy and try the designer jeans pattern!



Thanks for the tip about signing up for the newsletter. GOing to do that right now.

Going to set up my old simplicity machine for her and try to get it working though I may let her just try on the Duetta though I found a basic brother on Craigslist for pretty cheap.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> One Thanksgiving weekend 2004, Dh left for a year long deployment to Iraq.  I was devistated, the girls were heartbroken - and I just wanted to do something very special for them for Christmas that year.  A was 6 and V was 5 and I was broke... thanks to the US Government for messing up Josh's pay - we hadn't received a paycheck in 16 weeks!  Somehow, after weeks of trying, I finally managed to reach the right person and get Josh paid - with back pay - but it was only 2 weeks before Christmas - I had nothing for the girls and bills had piled up and savings had been emptied.  By the time bills were paid and savings was restored - I had _just_ enough for Christmas dinner and an AG doll for each of them.  Grandma and Grandpa were kind enough to raid that AG Chicago store, and get each of them several outfits for Christmas.  Fast forward a bit...  the girls' bdays rolled around and there were outfits that they desperately wanted for their dolls, so I went online to order them and they were gone - retired.  I was a bit angry because they outftis were still featured in the current AG catalog.  Which led me to an online search to try and find out retirement info in advance...  and I found the message boards.  I've been very active in those communities for several years, and even moderate one of the boards.
> 
> Eventually, my girls' collection started me on my own collection, because there were so many items that I wanted them to have, that they had no interest in having.  And it was something fun and wholesome that we could enjoy together.  Now that the girls are pretty much done with AG - I am so thankful and fortunate that we had that time together building memories, we had that one thing that bound us together at a time when children tend to start growing away from their parents.  Now, I feel that I am very close to my girls and we enjoy spending time together, because we have various hobbies that we take interest in.  Our AG collecting has turned into creating items, and we still have a lot of bonding time.
> 
> So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.



That is a GREAT story . . . Of course, I wish it hadn't had to have happened that way (with the lack of paycheck, deployment, etc) but I'm sure that is a wonderful group of memories your girls will cherish forever ... 
I had to save up for all of my AG stuff (with the exception of my Kirsten doll and one of her outfits - those were a Christmas present) and I think that's part of why I won't let of them ... I worked hard to earn them as a kid 



> LOL about your mom's cleaning methods...  I hope you're able to figure it out.  What kind of machine is it/year?


It's a Singer 401A ... not sure of the year ... 50's I think, based on what I know about how it came into the family ... 
_The Singer 401 (401A), 403, (403A) and 404 (404A) are all models in the Singer Slant-o-matic/Slant Needle Deluxe Series from the late 1950s, early 1960s.  They are all gear driven (no belt), slant shank, all metal, aluminum bodied sewing machines with a fully rotary hook. _ from here



> Yay...  I am so glad you'll have me...  since I'll probably be a slacker.


We can be slackers together this weekend 




> Agreed...  So, Cheryl - do you have any more information about Ginger?



Yes ... interested to see Ginger's origins 



> I do this all the time...






My Dad just asked if I plan to take the sewing cabinet home with me that I've been using ... We have it on loan from one of his employee's mother ... It's old, but FABULOUS!  totally closes up and the machine can "live" inside, but the doors open to provide the "leg hole" and they have tons of storage in them, plus more storage in the cabinet itself ... AND the top is so cool ... it will drop down to the front and side of the machine for when you need that extra access for projects (like sewing on the apron to the apron skirt I made)... I love it!  My cabinet at home is just a simple one with one side drawer that I can close my machine into ... 
As a piece of furniture, my current cabinet is "prettier" but the cabinet here is much more practical and functional ...


----------



## aboveH20

10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely

1.  Buy fabric for your next project

2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper

3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age

4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCartney, the other kind of singer)

5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime

6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot

7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns

8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about

9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway

10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DMGeurts said:


> I am not sure.  I really _thought_ Molly would archive in 2010 - so I was a little shocked when Felicity was anounced.  Later this summer, AG has plans to release 2 new historicals - this is not a historical and BFF set - these are two seperate historicals (Cecile and Marie Grace) whose stories are intwined.  The girls are from New Orleans before the turn of the centruy (1880s, I believe, but I can't remember).  One of them is African American.  Because their story is so amazing and their outfits are TDF - there are numerous in the collecting community that think Addy will be the next to archive.  I tend to agree with this.  My thoughts on Molly (and Kit, for that matter) are the fact that both their stories really resignate with kid's struggles today.  Molly's dad was deployed overseas WWII during her stories - and his deployment is a huge part of her stories and what shaped her -many children now have parents who are deployed, and really relate to Molly.  For this reason, I think Molly will stay for another year - however - I do think she is very high on the archival list.  And of course, Kit, whose story is based on the Great Depression, and our economy is similar right now - so many kids can relate to her stories, as well.  And, in the grand scheme of things, her collection has not been around quite as long as the others.
> 
> These are just my opinions, there are many other valid opinions out there that make sense...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get your machine cleaned today...  I just finished Patience and when I sat down at one of the Brothers last night (they just don't whirr like Patience), I thought to myself that I really need to clean them and oil them too...  Ahhh... It never ends!    They're like children...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I hope you had fun at the AG store!  How does your dd like Kanani?  Her hair is sooo long... my dd has had her since Jan 1 - and mostly her hair stays in a long braid.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that's so neat that I've inspired someone.    Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on your easyfits!
> 
> I'll be your moving buddy - but I won't be the best one - since I will be out of town... but I'll be able to check in a couple times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know what to do with Paypal... otherwise, I can mail you a check.  Just so you know, I will be out of the loop and no access to normal accts until Fri.
> 
> Oh, I do agree - the new AG Samanthas can go for a huge sum on Ebay, and the more time that passes, the less likely you are able to find one in that great of condition.  I guess, I should have stated that they are out there if you are willing to spend the $$, or wait the time it takes to get lucky - whether someone mislabels their auction or your neighbor's cousin's friend's dd is selling...
> 
> Maybe you need to make more clothes for your dd's Samantha?    She probably shouldn't be doing laundry nekkid.
> 
> I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.
> 
> I started on my first Villian dress last night... then we got storms, so I had to stop.  I don't think I will finish it before I leave and DH refuses to let me bring a machine...  Maybe I should check craigslist for the trip up - see if we are driving past any good deals.
> 
> D~



Thanks for the info....Kit and Molly sticking around really does make sense 



cogero said:


> D~ could you send me a link to the AG site you visit. I think my daughter would love it.
> 
> She just said yesterday while she was in JoAnns that she wants to learn to sew so I think we are going to do some AG clothes.
> 
> Since she has 10 and she still plays with them all.



I would like that link too please 



Meshell2002 said:


> I just found yesterday this site that has free AG doll patterns....and if you sign up for their newsletter they will send you links to 2 other free patterns.
> http://libertyjanepatterns.com/
> 
> If your daughter likes modern clothes for her doll....I'd start with the strappy tank (get that one when you sign up). I can't wait to buy and try the designer jeans pattern!



oooo Thanks for the link!   I'm headed to download  



DMGeurts said:


> One Thanksgiving weekend 2004, Dh left for a year long deployment to Iraq.  I was devistated, the girls were heartbroken - and I just wanted to do something very special for them for Christmas that year.  A was 6 and V was 5 and I was broke... thanks to the US Government for messing up Josh's pay - we hadn't received a paycheck in 16 weeks!  Somehow, after weeks of trying, I finally managed to reach the right person and get Josh paid - with back pay - but it was only 2 weeks before Christmas - I had nothing for the girls and bills had piled up and savings had been emptied.  By the time bills were paid and savings was restored - I had _just_ enough for Christmas dinner and an AG doll for each of them.  Grandma and Grandpa were kind enough to raid that AG Chicago store, and get each of them several outfits for Christmas.  Fast forward a bit...  the girls' bdays rolled around and there were outfits that they desperately wanted for their dolls, so I went online to order them and they were gone - retired.  I was a bit angry because they outftis were still featured in the current AG catalog.  Which led me to an online search to try and find out retirement info in advance...  and I found the message boards.  I've been very active in those communities for several years, and even moderate one of the boards.
> 
> Eventually, my girls' collection started me on my own collection, because there were so many items that I wanted them to have, that they had no interest in having.  And it was something fun and wholesome that we could enjoy together.  Now that the girls are pretty much done with AG - I am so thankful and fortunate that we had that time together building memories, we had that one thing that bound us together at a time when children tend to start growing away from their parents.  Now, I feel that I am very close to my girls and we enjoy spending time together, because we have various hobbies that we take interest in.  Our AG collecting has turned into creating items, and we still have a lot of bonding time.
> 
> So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL about your mom's cleaning methods...  I hope you're able to figure it out.  What kind of machine is it/year?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay...  I am so glad you'll have me...  since I'll probably be a slacker.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...  So, Cheryl - do you have any more information about Ginger?
> 
> 
> 
> I do this all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> I will send you a PM right now.
> 
> D~



What a story...I'm sorry you had to go through that.  What a way to get into AGs.



aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCarthy, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCarthy, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)


----------



## Blyssfull

Question: Where is the best site to download SEU? I keep finding things about dealers and I'm way too impatient for all of that.... Is there somewhere you can download it instantly?

Thanks!


Hope everyone has a fantastic 4th!


----------



## Blyssfull

aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCarthy, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)





ahhhhahahahahahahaha


----------



## SallyfromDE

Blyssfull said:


> Question: Where is the best site to download SEU? I keep finding things about dealers and I'm way too impatient for all of that.... Is there somewhere you can download it instantly?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 4th!



I think it was given to dealers. So just do an internet search and you'll find a site where someone has it. That's how I find mine. I've yet to take the time to figure it out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1910404319691.2100515.1229363812&l=1b0452971d



DH (DSC01251.JPG) looks like he's eating a giant hotdog!


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



Amy Grace is beautiful!!!!! I had no idea you had AG dolls!!! What a great find too!!!! I keep looking for AG dolls at Goodwill and garage sales, but I have only found a Kirsten (which made me VERY happy!) I offered them $20 for her, because her braids had been cut off and she had black marks on her feet. And, I bought Felicity off an AG message board (probably one that Dorine is on) for pretty cheap. I should take pictures of all our dolls, but I haven't made them many outfits, so now I'm thinking I should do that first! 




Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the mousepad that came with design studio (shaped like the end of the E, and made a template for that) and cut a rectangle 18 x 22 inches. (Next time I would make it 19 x 22 inches, I forgot the seam allowance) Then just sewed them together. I started sewing the curves at the top of the center and down each side (don't know how to sew well, I make do) If you're not making it reversible, then just hem the bottom.
> Good Luck!


That is really cute! 



mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!
> That's one of the nice things about growing up in a small town ... the family doctor in town has been my family doctor since I was Phalen's age ... I know him well enough to trust what he wants to do for treatment for my kids even though they MAYBE see him once a year (and usually less than that since they're pretty healthy) ... I only WISH I could find someone like him in Charlotte ... I have a great pediatrician there, but I have had 0 luck finding a doctor for ME
> 
> 
> 
> She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!  WOW!!!!



I absolutely ADORE my girls' doctor (actually, she's a pediatric physicians assistant). She left the practice for a brief time and I was devastated! Thankfully, she saw the error of her ways and came back to us! It's so hard to find a doctor you really trust, yet SO important!



livndisney said:


> I have not been sewing so how in the world can I be out of red, white and blue fabric?  I buy those colors in bulk!  (I know I will be stocking up after the 4th)
> 
> 
> Piper-you have been holding out on us! I had no idea you had an AG. She is adorable!



tsk tsk! What were you thinking letting your stash get low????

Piper is a mystery woman! 



Piper said:


> Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.



I like you more and more everytime you post! I love dolls! I love that you have so many of your childhood dolls! I would really love to see pictures of them. 



VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry you have a   Sewing sometimes provides relief.  Maybe it's all the computer work you've been doing for your sister.  And I got my first e-mail from her with coupon codes!!!!!  I'm so excited she has her own site now.
> 
> This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:



Samantha is so cute!!!!! What a great find!!!!!! Arminda has a Samantha doll too. She had been wanting her for quite awhile, then I heard that they were retiring her and I just about cried, because I didn't have the money to get her. (yah, I tend to be a bit overly emotional at times!) I called up Heather in tears to let her know, and she offered to pay for half of the cost.  I love my sister.  We accidentally bought a JLY AG (Aka:Chicorita)doll labeled as Samantha on Ebay at first though. (We found out because she came with Silver Eye, and in asking around on the AG board, we found out Samantha can't get silver eye) So, then we just ordered  her a new one off the AG site. The Ebay doll did come with quite a few clothes though, including Felicity's pretty blue dress. 

Chicorita found a very good home with our niece Courtney. 

That was probably way more than anyone wanted to know about our Samantha!





Meshell2002 said:


>



She looks fantastic!! I love the top. 

Have you thought about trying to redo Lucy's pincurls on the side of her face? 



mphalens said:


>



SO CUTE!!!!! Do you have an embroidery machine? I keep thinking you need Heather's Rock Star design on the shirt! 

I'm glad the chewables worked out for you guys! The first time Arminda had chewables I was really worried. They smelled AWFUL and she is by FAR my WORST medicine taker (even now at 13!) but she said they tasted really good. 





DMGeurts said:


> I'd prefer to pay with paypal, if that's alright?  J
> Sorry if I bored you all to death.  I probaby know more about AG than the average adult should know, and for that reason alone, I do my best not to talk about it.
> 
> 
> D~



You probably know, but if you pay with Paypal and chose "personal" instead of "business" when you are paying, the receiver doesn't  get charged a fee.

I LOVE talking about AG dolls! 



mphalens said:


> And, I have a confession ... the ENTIRE time I was sewing today I was thinking to myself . . . maybe I should just TRY a pair of easy fits for Kirsten ... I'm sure I have enough scraps from SOMETHING   What are y'all DOING to me?????
> 
> Okay - I'm off to go read my library book ... gotta finish it before I have to leave town!!!!!!!


I keep thinking the same thing! 






DMGeurts said:


> These are just my opinions, there are many other valid opinions out there that make sense...
> 
> I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.
> 
> D~





DMGeurts said:


> One Thanksgiving weekend 2004, Dh left for a year long deployment to Iraq.  I was devistated, the girls were heartbroken - and I just wanted to do something very special for them for Christmas that year.  A was 6 and V was 5 and I was broke... thanks to the US Government for messing up Josh's pay - we hadn't received a paycheck in 16 weeks!  Somehow, after weeks of trying, I finally managed to reach the right person and get Josh paid - with back pay - but it was only 2 weeks before Christmas - I had nothing for the girls and bills had piled up and savings had been emptied.  By the time bills were paid and savings was restored - I had _just_ enough for Christmas dinner and an AG doll for each of them.  Grandma and Grandpa were kind enough to raid that AG Chicago store, and get each of them several outfits for Christmas.  Fast forward a bit...  the girls' bdays rolled around and there were outfits that they desperately wanted for their dolls, so I went online to order them and they were gone - retired.  I was a bit angry because they outftis were still featured in the current AG catalog.  Which led me to an online search to try and find out retirement info in advance...  and I found the message boards.  I've been very active in those communities for several years, and even moderate one of the boards.
> 
> Eventually, my girls' collection started me on my own collection, because there were so many items that I wanted them to have, that they had no interest in having.  And it was something fun and wholesome that we could enjoy together.  Now that the girls are pretty much done with AG - I am so thankful and fortunate that we had that time together building memories, we had that one thing that bound us together at a time when children tend to start growing away from their parents.  Now, I feel that I am very close to my girls and we enjoy spending time together, because we have various hobbies that we take interest in.  Our AG collecting has turned into creating items, and we still have a lot of bonding time.
> 
> So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing with us. 


aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCarthy, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)



Love it! 



Blyssfull said:


> Question: Where is the best site to download SEU? I keep finding things about dealers and I'm way too impatient for all of that.... Is there somewhere you can download it instantly?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 4th!



I have a site bookmarked, in the Bookmarks. That's where I downloaded mine.


----------



## Blyssfull

Thank you ladies so much for answering me so quickly... I was just reading those bookmarks yesterday, I dunno how I missed it.... It seems every time I go back and read them I find one more thing I've missed.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCarthy, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)



I absolutely love this.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...






Front of Tink





and the back...






And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL


----------



## VBAndrea

Oh D~! 
You will be very pleased with me today   Not only did I get your Toy Story fabric, but I got a bargain as Hancock's had an additional 15% off everything, including sales!  It was somewhere between $12 and $13 for the three yards and I can't imagine shipping will be that bad.  I e-mailed you for your address unless you want to post it here so Cheryl has access to it.  I'd really still prefer you e-mail it to me so I can sell it to Cheryl.

And I win DEAL OF THE DAY!

On the way to Hancock's I stopped at Walmart to check out their remnant bin and trims.  I also wanted to check pricing on FQs b/c I just bought some and they rang up as 75 cents.  And yes, all fat quarters were 75 cents so I really stocked up on basics.  I also got a nice remnant that will be good for appliques.  But the real steal was they had bolts of fleece on clearance for $1and $2 per yard.  You had to buy the entire bolt.  So I have 9 yards of Tink and several yards of Princess fleece in addition to a few yards of horses and a couple of yards of other prints to use for kids' pjs.  I can't take pics just yet b/c it's hidden in the back of my car.  DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Oh D~!
> You will be very pleased with me today   Not only did I get your Toy Story fabric, but I got a bargain as Hancock's had an additional 15% off everything, including sales!  It was somewhere between $12 and $13 for the three yards and I can't imagine shipping will be that bad.  I e-mailed you for your address unless you want to post it here so Cheryl has access to it.  I'd really still prefer you e-mail it to me so I can sell it to Cheryl.
> 
> And I win DEAL OF THE DAY!
> 
> On the way to Hancock's I stopped at Walmart to check out their remnant bin and trims.  I also wanted to check pricing on FQs b/c I just bought some and they rang up as 75 cents.  And yes, all fat quarters were 75 cents so I really stocked up on basics.  I also got a nice remnant that will be good for appliques.  But the real steal was they had bolts of fleece on clearance for $1and $2 per yard.  You had to buy the entire bolt.  So I have 9 yards of Tink and several yards of Princess fleece in addition to a few yards of horses and a couple of yards of other prints to use for kids' pjs.  I can't take pics just yet b/c it's hidden in the back of my car.  DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.



Fabulous deals can't wait to see pictures. I took pictures of my fabric purchase but will post later when DH gets up.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience has been bugging me a bit about getting this photos uploaded...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (she insisted on a working photo - and a ruffle teaser):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that top pressure foot screw... Nice n' shiny now.
> That's all... we are hard at work on her cover - I am still amazed at how smooth and quiet she runs - I've been sewing all morning while the girls we asleep in the rooms next door - and they're still sleeping.    I must tear myself away from Patience and get to town and get groceries for the holiday weekend.
> 
> D~



Wow.  It's like your middle name could be Patience.  She's looking clean, shiny and proud.  Way to go.



ellenbenny said:


> Both?



That's always the 'go to' answer when presented with two dessert choices.



Fruto76 said:


> Today I sewed myself a Rosetta...first thing I have made for me in forever! Love the pattern and see many more in my future.



I love your bag and the Disney themed colors.



Scrappy_Tink said:


> BTW, kind of OT, but my mom used to do custom embroidery work many years ago for a living.  She had the machines that you had to do everything by hand "steering", no computerization, or button pushing.  She did banners, cheerleading jackets, patches, you name it, all custom.  Many people came to her with drawings or just ideas for her to run with.  It amazes me to think how much easier her life would have been if these machines were around when she did this for a living.  She supported my dad and her (with his small disability check) doing this.  I'm very proud of her!  I have one of her old machines in the garage that she couldn't bear to part with (she hasn't used it for years!, but I'm not sure what it does, I just know I've had to lug it around for her for the past 10 years!)



Don't know about the Quattro, but found your mother's story interesting.  Sounds like you've inherited her creativity.



mphalens said:


> So, today I tested a new pattern for an apron skirt ... I had lots of ideas running around my head, but I decided to go with a Belle's blue dress inspired look ... I found a cute tank at WallyWorld for $3.50 that looks like the top of Belle's white apron ... I used cotton (also from WallyWorld - couldn't beat $2.97 a yard!) in blue for the skirt and white for the apron part...
> 
> Whatcha think?  I ended up making it in a size 2 and a size 5 to give as parts of birthday gifts for Finn's girlfriend and her older sister ...
> 
> The size 2 set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size 5 skirt:



It turned out great.



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.



I  them.  Every last stitch. I want to follow the family on to the ship and spy on them (through potted plants in the corner) during the pirate night festivities.




DMGeurts said:


> *Oh Cheryl....*  Where are you?  You must be busy making that gorgeous matching pillow case dress for yourself.  Or did Ginger chain you to your sewing chair because she needed another outfit?  Well, just so you know - we are all waiting for pictures of your new pillow case dress...
> 
> D~



I'm working on it, but it's more like a mattress pad than a pillowcase.



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.  She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And - I never would have done this with my other machines - but check out this stitching...  It's amazing!  Any crookedness you see is truly operator error, because every stitch Patience makes is truly perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today folks.   I actually have to go to work - so no sewing until this afternoon... but I'd really like to make a Villians outfit in *AG* size - so that might just be my next project.
> D~



Oooooooo. Pretty.

And I keep meaning to ask you about AG.  Here in NY we call it Ginger Ale.  In MN do you call it Ale Ginger?  I know there can be regional differences like, some people drink soda and some drink pop.  Just wondering about the AG.



babynala said:


> Can't wait to see your finished projects.  I hope you have a nice weekend with your older son and I'm glad to hear that your younger son is back in port safe and sound.  I hope he will get to have some time on solid ground.



Thanks.  I've been able to use the computer because he's down in the basement building a castle out of styrofoam.  I think it's for a film he's going to be shooting in the fall.  I'm waiting to see the finished size because it looks like it might fit Ginger.



mommy2mrb said:


> yes it would if I knew how to sew .....anyone make the cricut cover in their etsy stores???



Does Megan have any interest in sewing?



JMD1979 said:


> I have the same problem with running back a forth from sewing machine to computer. You would think I would have learned by now and copied my files over to the lap top..... nah! That's too much like work! Hope your Son has  fantastic stay at home!
> 
> Jeana



I was able to use the compuer in the basement, but I have to go back and forth between my sewing machine and the computer.  Not ideal.  It is nice to have my son home.  He lives only 150 miles away, but often spends weekends helping friends with film shoots or working.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.



That turned out great and I see that our daughter likes it.  Way to go!



JMD1979 said:


> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



 Betty Bright and the shirt 'n' skirt are perfect.  I love the colors, the details, and the execution.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to photograph the stuff I made so you can see it better, but here's some pics to hold you over until I do.  The first are the photo pass pics, the second are ones I took.  Sewing is my talent, not photography, lol.  And I'm terrible about getting pics posted here, so excuse the links.



I took a quick peak.  I especially like the pirate outfits.


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> And I keep meaning to ask you about AG.  Here in NY we call it Ginger Ale.  In MN do you call it Ale Ginger?  I know there can be regional differences like, some people drink soda and some drink pop.  Just wondering about the AG.
> 
> AG is  American Girl....
> 
> 
> Does Megan have any interest in sewing?



no she hasn't....not sure if they offer Home EC at her middle school for 7 or 8th grade, maybe if she takes it and likes sewing the might be a machine in our future!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> That is a GREAT story . . . Of course, I wish it hadn't had to have happened that way (with the lack of paycheck, deployment, etc) but I'm sure that is a wonderful group of memories your girls will cherish forever ...
> I had to save up for all of my AG stuff (with the exception of my Kirsten doll and one of her outfits - those were a Christmas present) and I think that's part of why I won't let of them ... I worked hard to earn them as a kid


That's awesome that you saved up for all your AG... I hope you choose to continue to hang on to it... I've seen so many stories of adults who sell their collection and then wish for it back later... then spend years trying to replace the items they just sold.



mphalens said:


> It's a Singer 401A ... not sure of the year ... 50's I think, based on what I know about how it came into the family ...
> _The Singer 401 (401A), 403, (403A) and 404 (404A) are all models in the Singer Slant-o-matic/Slant Needle Deluxe Series from the late 1950s, early 1960s.  They are all gear driven (no belt), slant shank, all metal, aluminum bodied sewing machines with a fully rotary hook. _ from here



That is an awesome machine (so I've read)...  one of the last of the greatest Singers.  I hope you take her cabinet home too... you'll have so much fun with it!  



aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCartney, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)



ROFL....  Yes, please, come and visit me!  



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Thanks for the info....Kit and Molly sticking around really does make sense
> 
> 
> 
> I would like that link too please



I will PM you the link.



teresajoy said:


> Amy Grace is beautiful!!!!! I had no idea you had AG dolls!!! What a great find too!!!! I keep looking for AG dolls at Goodwill and garage sales, but I have only found a Kirsten (which made me VERY happy!) I offered them $20 for her, because her braids had been cut off and she had black marks on her feet. And, I bought Felicity off an AG message board (probably one that Dorine is on) for pretty cheap. I should take pictures of all our dolls, but I haven't made them many outfits, so now I'm thinking I should do that first!
> 
> Samantha is so cute!!!!! What a great find!!!!!! Arminda has a Samantha doll too. She had been wanting her for quite awhile, then I heard that they were retiring her and I just about cried, because I didn't have the money to get her. (yah, I tend to be a bit overly emotional at times!) I called up Heather in tears to let her know, and she offered to pay for half of the cost.  I love my sister.  We accidentally bought a JLY AG (Aka:Chicorita)doll labeled as Samantha on Ebay at first though. (We found out because she came with Silver Eye, and in asking around on the AG board, we found out Samantha can't get silver eye) So, then we just ordered  her a new one off the AG site. The Ebay doll did come with quite a few clothes though, including Felicity's pretty blue dress.
> 
> .



That's a good story... so, which AG board do you belong to?



CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



Awesome I always love all your creations... and those are beautiful pictures of Brent and his new family.  



VBAndrea said:


> Oh D~!
> You will be very pleased with me today   Not only did I get your Toy Story fabric, but I got a bargain as Hancock's had an additional 15% off everything, including sales!  It was somewhere between $12 and $13 for the three yards and I can't imagine shipping will be that bad.  I e-mailed you for your address unless you want to post it here so Cheryl has access to it.  I'd really still prefer you e-mail it to me so I can sell it to Cheryl.



Yay - Thanks Andrea!  I"ll send you my address shortly.  



VBAndrea said:


> And I win DEAL OF THE DAY!
> 
> On the way to Hancock's I stopped at Walmart to check out their remnant bin and trims.  I also wanted to check pricing on FQs b/c I just bought some and they rang up as 75 cents.  And yes, all fat quarters were 75 cents so I really stocked up on basics.  I also got a nice remnant that will be good for appliques.  But the real steal was they had bolts of fleece on clearance for $1and $2 per yard.  You had to buy the entire bolt.  So I have 9 yards of Tink and several yards of Princess fleece in addition to a few yards of horses and a couple of yards of other prints to use for kids' pjs.  I can't take pics just yet b/c it's hidden in the back of my car.  DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.



Congrats on the amazing finds!  I'm sure I will want some of that too...  



aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  It's like your middle name could be Patience.  She's looking clean, shiny and proud.  Way to go.


  Thank you.  




aboveH20 said:


> I'm working on it, but it's more like a mattress pad than a pillowcase.



Memory foam, right?  




aboveH20 said:


> And I keep meaning to ask you about AG.  Here in NY we call it Ginger Ale.  In MN do you call it Ale Ginger?  I know there can be regional differences like, some people drink soda and some drink pop.  Just wondering about the AG.



Yes, here we call soda "pop" ... Ginger Ale is Ginger Ale - LOL and AG is AG.  





aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I've been able to use the computer because he's down in the basement building a castle out of styrofoam.  I think it's for a film he's going to be shooting in the fall.  I'm waiting to see the finished size because it looks like it might fit Ginger.



_Just_ what Ginger needs - a castle...



D~


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCartney, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)







teresajoy said:


> She looks fantastic!! I love the top.
> 
> Have you thought about trying to redo Lucy's pincurls on the side of her face?



How do redo pincurls? wrap it wet around a bobby pin?


----------



## Jaylin

Ok, so I was on vacation for a week, and came home to 20+ pages I needed to catch up on.  I'm so glad I read them all.  Someone mentioned about Walmart cheapo fabric!  Well........so sorry but I definatley have the DEAL OF THE DAY!!!

My walmart is in the process of turning into a super store and they took our fabric dept out about 2mos ago.  I hadn't been in much since then.  But I took a trip over today!  HOLY COW!  They had an entire isle of the 2yd precuts, and fat quarters.  I bought 57 2yd packages and 15 fat quarters!!!!!! The 2yd packs were tagged clearance @$5, but I did the price check thingy and they were ringing up $1.90!!!  And the fat quarter were priced at $.75 but rang up $.30!!

So I would run to you walmart and check it out!



VBAndrea said:


> Oh D~!
> 
> And I win DEAL OF THE DAY!
> 
> On the way to Hancock's I stopped at Walmart to check out their remnant bin and trims.  I also wanted to check pricing on FQs b/c I just bought some and they rang up as 75 cents.  And yes, all fat quarters were 75 cents so I really stocked up on basics.  I also got a nice remnant that will be good for appliques.  But the real steal was they had bolts of fleece on clearance for $1and $2 per yard.  You had to buy the entire bolt.  So I have 9 yards of Tink and several yards of Princess fleece in addition to a few yards of horses and a couple of yards of other prints to use for kids' pjs.  I can't take pics just yet b/c it's hidden in the back of my car.  DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



Those videos are TDF!!  The Tinkerbell one OMG!! And I have no idea who Brent is, but I agree he's very handsome and his family is beautiful.  Congrats to Brent!



VBAndrea said:


> These are Big Give outfits I made for Madison and family for Pirate Night on their ship (they received them yesterday so now you all can see my Insa's).
> The Bandana Mickey appliques are courtesy of HeatherSue -- I really wanted Mickey on these since it's a Disney cruise and the appliques are soooooo cute!  The appliques on the skirts are from Planet Applique and I was very happy with how they stitched out.  The coins hanging on the skirts are hooked on with a lobster clasp onto an eye (hook and eyes) as they can't be washed.
> 
> And thank you to my dd for finally modeling after being persuaded to for two days -- I bribed her by taking her to pick up her glasses which she was dying for.  I also told her I would pay her 50 cents for modeling, and she got a dollar out of me since she modeled for both sister's outfits!
> 
> The set (front and then back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Michelle's shirts (Mike's is really darker -- the color looks washed out from my poor photography):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison's (she wears my dd's size):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa loved how the coins jingled on the skirts -- it was her favorite part.  I am soooooo happy with how the outfits turned out and the ease of doing the Insa.
> 
> I'm working on two more Insa's for my dd.  One is all cut -- I'm just waiting on a free applique (should have just paid for it to get it right away!).



I love the pirate outfits!!  Where did you find that adorable pirates map fabric??  I have some designs from HS that I need to get stitched out and that fabric would make adorable bottoms!



mommyof2princesses said:


> My wonderful fabric finds thanks to Andrea!  I have never been to a Walmart with sooo much fabric!  VA beach may see me again, real soon.
> 
> Some finds from Hancocks!



Drooling over your fabric finds!!  I love that princess castle print with the princesses the mostest!!  I'm going to have to make a trip to Hancock...as if I don't have enough fabric. 



DMGeurts said:


> So, Patience and I completed our first project yesterday - her sewing machine cover.  After all that work getting her clean - I wanted to make sure I did everything I could to keep her dust free.    She insisted on lots of ruffles - after all - she is living in a male dominant room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love that cover, and yes I agree she's needs something frilly with all those brothers around!!  That is my excuse for dolling up my little girl too, because she's my only girl and last child.  

I need to make something for my serger, I think you've inspired me once again!



JMD1979 said:


> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!
> 
> You will have to excuse my model. My girls are out of town with my in laws this weekend so decided to use our lamp. Actually she models twirl skirts quite well...... I think I'll name her "Betty Bright!"
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana



Okay, this is AMAZING!!  I love your fabric choices and the insa is just perfect!  How come the first time I sew a pattern it looks nothing like this!?  Where are your seam ripper holes!



mphalens said:


> I SOOOOOOOO wish I had an embroidery machine!  Maybe I can find a sew on patch or something someplace .... Hmm ...
> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print. All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later today I need to make Phalen's red, white & blue pants and his star pants AND Finn's "RockStar" pants ... wish me luck, because FIRST I have to take Phalen to the doctor's b/c we think he might have Lyme's



Love your rock star pants and the birthday swag shirts are perfect!!  I'm sorry you think Phalen might have Lyme's.  Here's hoping and praying his blood work comes out clear!  

I'd be happy to embroider something for you since you've been so gracious as to feed my fabric addiction!! Just send me a PM of what you're looking for.


----------



## CrystalS

Can anyone suggest a cute toddler (dd will be 13 months) dress pattern (preferably free or cheap)?
I'd like to make a minnie mouse inspired dress for dd for our upcoming cruise in September.
I've got black cotton and red w/white dots cotton.

Thanks!


----------



## Jaylin

Just in case you need a visual...






























Forgot to tell you about these...they are so cute.  Pillow creations, for my 6y/o to make.  They were only $2.40





And this cute little blanket kit for $4.10

Not looking forward to washing and storing all this, but man I was so excited.  I looked like a crazy lady going up to the register with all this stuff.  

Also forgot to say that the solid cotton colors were only $1.40.  I might have to go back and get more colors......


----------



## dis4harley

What state are you in? I would love to find some of that so cheap.


----------



## Jaylin

dis4harley said:


> What state are you in? I would love to find some of that so cheap.



I'm in NorthEast PA.....WENDY.....you need to go NOW!!!!


----------



## dizzy4mickey

D~  Would you please send me that link as well?  My Dd would love to look at it too!  Thanks!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I will see if can get over to Hancock's this weekend.  2 yards???  I will then have to get your address and then I can sell your address to Cheryl so this will be a great $-maker for me!  The sale is good through Wed and it's 40% off.



Just give me time to sell a kidney so I can afford it.



Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> *She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.



Amy Grace is stylin' and I love the idea of a photo book about the cruise.



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.



Looks great.  I need to make a better cover for my serger.



JMD1979 said:


> Thank you so much! And don't worry I won't tell Ginger, although Ginger does have some things that Betty lacks..... a torso for instance!
> 
> Jeana



And she's been known to flaunt it!



Piper said:


> Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.



I had a Ginny doll.  Was there a Chatty Cathy in your past?



VBAndrea said:


> .
> 
> This is the AG doll, Samantha.  She came in her original outfit minus the tights.  She even came with a hat (and a pair of purple boots that match nothing, and a pair of sunglasses).  She is in excellent condition.  Here she is modeling a dress I made for Megan (Lisa's daughter) for her birthday:



Great find and I love her outfit.



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished Lucy's peasant top today.....actually this is the second one I made....I cut out the empire top for a single ruffle shirt.....it was way too short so I had to make a second one. I think I got distracted because Lucy kept trying to climb on the potty with DD, and she doesn't know she can fall in! As you can see I forgot to restyle her hair after the shirt change.



I can picture Lucy trying to climb on the potty.  Kids! 



mphalens said:


> So... after I took Phalen to the doctor's my mom took both boys to the grocery store off island and I got to come home and sew... I finished Finn's "RockStar" Pants AND Phalen's original "try out the pattern" star pants (so much for trying out the pattern on those ... we've made a few others since those were cut out... but I hadn't gotten back to sew these yet and he was asking for them ...)
> I still have one pair of pants left to finish tonight, so I'm back to the sewing room in a few!
> But first ... here are pictures:
> 
> Finn's "RockStar" outfit so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phalen's star pants.  I did the same detail work on these that I did on Finn's, so I didn't take close ups-Sorry!  (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star pants (back):



First, your son is precious.  Second, I love his rock star look.  Third, reread First.



DMGeurts said:


> So, in some cases, Samantha is hard to find.  But more likely, hard to find for less than what her original retail price was, mint in box, with her full meet outfit and accessories.  I just did a Samantha search on Ebay, and it returned 1200 auctions - then I subtracted "books" and "accessories" and it still returned 400+ items.  There are many, many Samantha dolls out there, in played with condition, with out her meet outfit - many more mis labeled on Ebay.
> 
> D~



So, the 'take away' is to hold on to all of my sons' Beanie Babies because they, too, will be worth millions someday soon.

*And*, I didn't know about the subtract thing on eb*y.  I'd given up searching for dolls because I got inundated with clothing, etc.  Gotta go back and learn me how to do that. 



ivey_family said:


> I
> Love, love, love the black and white ladybug quilt, the Villian insas, D's Patience, machine covers and Goofy doll dress, the Pirate outfits.  And all the AG doll and Ginger adventures!  So many more wonderful things that I know I'm missing.
> 
> I hit my local Walmart tonight and came home with 18 fat quarters and five 2 yard Disney related pieces for about $16, including the Cars fabric I almost paid $5 a yard for at JoAnns!
> C.



Some find at Walmart!  I went to Joann today and was checking out their fat quarters (perfect amount of fabric for Ginger) but at 50% off they were still $1, so it didn't seem like a great deal for how little fabric you get -- and the fact that I don't need any more fabric! 



VBAndrea said:


> So what can you tell us about 2 liter soda bottles?  Is a Ginger with a head a rare find?  Are Ginger's platform shoes worth anything?



Well, I checked her butt today for the company name -- and she's a store brand. 



DMGeurts said:


> And of course, Kit, whose story is based on the Great Depression, and our economy is similar right now - so many kids can relate to her stories, as well.  And, in the grand scheme of things, her collection has not been around quite as long as the others.
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get your machine cleaned today...  I just finished Patience and when I sat down at one of the Brothers last night (they just don't whirr like Patience), I thought to myself that I really need to clean them and oil them too...  Ahhh... It never ends!    They're like children...
> 
> I do think that Ginger is a bit rare... and finding one with a head is going to be nearly impossible.  I've never seen Ginger's label - so I am unsure of her year of manufacture - but I'm betting that she is fairly recent.  So, there may be ample Gingers available for sale - many of them marked down - however, finding another with her personality - well - that's probably not going to happen.  So, I hope Cheryl isn't planning on getting rid of her yet - she should hang on to her until the market turns and Ginger becomes a little more famous.
> 
> D~



Kit was one of the dolls I visited on Friday.  And, boy, were you right about the fit. Too big. 

I'm sitting here by my computer waiting for the antics of Ginger to go viral (like I know what that means  ) so I can rake in the big bucks from selling endorsements, writing a book, making movie deals, a clothing line, etc.

That's right, I'm sitting right here waiting . . . barely daring to breathe. 



RMAMom said:


> Oh my gosh you have made my whole week!!!!! I had just about given up on ever finding him, thank you so much. My DGD was 2 last October when we took her for her first trip and she fell in love with Donald Duck outside of Tusker House. No one was around so Donald took time with her and they chatted for about 5 minutes before we pulled her away. She has been asking me for a year to take her to WDW to see DD. So I really wanted a Donald outfit for her. Thanks again!



I love happy endings.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... I think I should stop typing now ... I've completely lost my train of thought while writing this ... I've started and stopped several times ... so who KNOWS what I was originally trying to say ...



I can so relate!



DMGeurts said:


> So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.
> 
> 
> Agreed...  So, Cheryl - do you have any more information about Ginger?
> 
> D~



Booo on DoD, but what a great story.

You'll have to read the book I'm probably going to get asked to write.



mphalens said:


> Yes ... interested to see Ginger's origins



What's the expression?  If the old cow gives you milk then you won't pay for the book she writes?



CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



Your sewing creations are amazing.  I love how the bold colors give them so much life.

Brett was the cruise director when we sailed for our 25th.  He was a BUSY man, and I loved his accent -- Australian, not NZ -- I think.  Beautiful baby.



VBAndrea said:


> Oh D~!
> You will be very pleased with me today   Not only did I get your Toy Story fabric, but I got a bargain as Hancock's had an additional 15% off everything, including sales!  It was somewhere between $12 and $13 for the three yards and I can't imagine shipping will be that bad.  I e-mailed you for your address unless you want to post it here so Cheryl has access to it.  I'd really still prefer you e-mail it to me so I can sell it to Cheryl.



Great fabric finds.

My husband and I talk about what we'll do with The Check when it comes -- you know the one from a relative you never knew you had, but you're the last surviving relative, or someone you did a good deed for when you were a teenager.  Anyway, when The Check comes, I'll buy the address and then I'm going to surprise ~D by just showing up at her door someday. I'll have Ginger and a couple of glasses and when she answers the door I'll ask her if she has any ice.  I'll have a hidden camera so I can post it on youtube.



mommy2mrb said:


> no she hasn't....not sure if they offer Home EC at her middle school for 7 or 8th grade, maybe if she takes it and likes sewing the might be a machine in our future!



When I look back, I've been sewing off and on for many years.  It's a great -- and practical -- hobby.  That would be cool if she bacame interested in sewing.  Maybe_ she _would get _you_ hooked!



DMGeurts said:


> _Just_ what Ginger needs - a castle...
> 
> D~



I'll post a photo.  It's smaller than I thought.  When I first saw it it was on its back and from the shape I thought it was the "attic" of the castle, but it's actually the entire castle.

It's good Ginger couldn't see it from her quadrant.


----------



## DMGeurts

dizzy4mickey said:


> D~  Would you please send me that link as well?  My Dd would love to look at it too!  Thanks!



Yup - I'll send it.  



aboveH20 said:


> Just give me time to sell a kidney so I can afford it.



  Kidney's aren't worth that much...  go for the lung.



aboveH20 said:


> So, the 'take away' is to hold on to all of my sons' Beanie Babies because they, too, will be worth millions someday soon.



And then she'll buy that darned plane ticket to come see me.  



aboveH20 said:


> *And*, I didn't know about the subtract thing on eb*y.  I'd given up searching for dolls because I got inundated with clothing, etc.  Gotta go back and learn me how to do that.



Yes, put exactly this is the search box:  american girl samantha -book -accessories -dress
Then you should come up with mostly dolls.  Just be careful for the minis that are advertised as full sized dolls (that was a scam a few years ago).  Full sized dolls are 18" tall, not 8".  Anyways - just make sure to read the description carefully.



aboveH20 said:


> Well, I checked her butt today for the company name -- and she's a store brand.



ROFL...  and what exactly did Ginger have to say about you checking out her butt???  



aboveH20 said:


> Kit was one of the dolls I visited on Friday.  And, boy, were you right about the fit. Too big.



I'm sorry...  I hope you are able to resize them.  They are adorable.  Maybe Ginger could suck it in a little?



aboveH20 said:


> I'm sitting here by my computer waiting for the antics of Ginger to go viral (like I know what that means  ) so I can rake in the big bucks from selling endorsements, writing a book, making movie deals, a clothing line, etc.


  I'll wait with you...  



aboveH20 said:


> That's right, I'm sitting right here waiting . . . barely daring to breathe.



 



aboveH20 said:


> You'll have to read the book I'm probably going to get asked to write.



 



aboveH20 said:


> Brett was the cruise director when we sailed for our 25th.  He was a BUSY man, and I loved his accent -- Australian, not NZ -- I think.  Beautiful baby.



Thanks for explaining... I wonder if I'll ever meet Brett???



aboveH20 said:


> My husband and I talk about what we'll do with The Check when it comes -- you know the one from a relative you never knew you had, but you're the last surviving relative, or someone you did a good deed for when you were a teenager.  Anyway, when The Check comes, I'll buy the address and then I'm going to surprise ~D by just showing up at her door someday. I'll have Ginger and a couple of glasses and when she answers the door I'll ask her if she has any ice.  I'll have a hidden camera so I can post it on youtube.



  




aboveH20 said:


> I'll post a photo.  It's smaller than I thought.  When I first saw it it was on its back and from the shape I thought it was the "attic" of the castle, but it's actually the entire castle.
> 
> It's good Ginger couldn't see it from her quadrant.



It's probably better that Ginger didn't see it...  I'm surprised that she doesn't make you call her _Princess_ Ginger.

D~


----------



## NaeNae

aboveH20 said:


> I had a Ginny doll.  Was there a Chatty Cathy in your past?



I still have my Chatty Cathy.  My mom saved all of our dolls and since I'm a Kathy of course I had that doll.  I had/have a Ginny doll  I was in the hospital a lot when I was little and I only got to play with the doll when I was at the hospital.  I still have that doll and I named my DD32 Ginnifer(made up my own spelling) so I could call her Ginny.


----------



## princessmom29

Jaylin said:


> Ok, so I was on vacation for a week, and came home to 20+ pages I needed to catch up on. I'm so glad I read them all. Someone mentioned about Walmart cheapo fabric! Well........so sorry but I definatley have the DEAL OF THE DAY!!!
> 
> My walmart is in the process of turning into a super store and they took our fabric dept out about 2mos ago. I hadn't been in much since then. But I took a trip over today! HOLY COW! They had an entire isle of the 2yd precuts, and fat quarters. I bought 57 2yd packages and 15 fat quarters!!!!!! The 2yd packs were tagged clearance @$5, but I did the price check thingy and they were ringing up $1.90!!! And the fat quarter were priced at $.75 but rang up $.30!!
> 
> So I would run to you walmart and check it out!


I got a bunch of 2 yd precuts for $1.25 each today. The 18 inch doll projects were $1.50, and I got a complete quilt kit with 6 yards of fabric for $8. It is toddler bed size, but for that price, I will use it as a lap quilt. 
 Ours were tagged as clearance.


----------



## squirrel

Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

NaeNae said:


> I still have my Chatty Cathy.  My mom saved all of our dolls and since I'm a Kathy of course I had that doll.  I had/have a Ginny doll  I was in the hospital a lot when I was little and I only got to play with the doll when I was at the hospital.  I still have that doll and I named my DD32 Ginnifer(made up my own spelling) so I could call her Ginny.



That is such a sweet story...  I love how you made up your own spelling for your dd.



princessmom29 said:


> I got a bunch of 2 yd precuts for $1.25 each today. The 18 inch doll projects were $1.50, and I got a complete quilt kit with 6 yards of fabric for $8. It is toddler bed size, but for that price, I will use it as a lap quilt.
> Ours were tagged as clearance.



Everyone got such great fabric deals today.  And how come my Walmart never has cute fabrics like all of these I am seeing today?  I just don't get it.  



squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



Love, love, love!!!  You did an amazing job on this applique.  I am in the process of doing a pretty complicated one myself, and I haven't even started stitching it yet.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.

This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG





Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.





So I made a sash.


----------



## teresajoy

CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> Front of Tink



Elisa, the Vida's are GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I always love seeing your creations! 

Brant and his family are beautiful.  What an adorable baby!




DMGeurts said:


> That's a good story... so, which AG board do you belong to?
> 
> 
> D~



I'm on AGplaythings and AGfansboard. I mostly lurk though. 
I bought Felicity from a lady on AGplaythings. I think I would really like Josephina next, or maybe Molly. Well, actually, any I can find a good deal on! I love all of them! My girls keep telling me it's not fair that I have both Felicity and Kirsten, and they only have Kaya (for Lyddie) and Samantha (for Arminda) I say it's fair, because two of mine cost less than just ONE of theirs! 



Meshell2002 said:


> How do redo pincurls? wrap it wet around a bobby pin?


If you go to Just MagicDolls.com she has really nice directions for cleaning up and fixing up your dolls. Here is the page where she talks about the pincurls, it's towards the bottom of the page: 
http://www.justmagicdolls.com/articles/HairCare/AdvancedHair.htm


I love Felicity's little curls. 




Jaylin said:


> Ok, so I was on vacation for a week, and came home to 20+ pages I needed to catch up on.  I'm so glad I read them all.  Someone mentioned about Walmart cheapo fabric!  Well........so sorry but I definatley have the DEAL OF THE DAY!!!
> f turning into a super store and they took our fabric dept out about 2mos ago.  I hadn't been in much since then.  But I took a trip over today!  HOLY COW!  They had an entire isle of the 2yd precuts, and fat quarters.  I bought 57 2yd packages and 15 fat quarters!!!!!! The 2yd packs were tagged clearance @$5, but I did the price check thingy and they were ringing up $1.90!!!  And the fat quarter were priced at $.75 but rang up $.30!!
> 
> So I would run to you walmart and check it out!



WOO HOO! Great deals! 





CrystalS said:


> Can anyone suggest a cute toddler (dd will be 13 months) dress pattern (preferably free or cheap)?
> I'd like to make a minnie mouse inspired dress for dd for our upcoming cruise in September.
> I've got black cotton and red w/white dots cotton.
> 
> Thanks!



I would have to recommend CarlaC's  Portrait Peasant pattern on Youcanmakethis.com  It may not seem cheep, but it will save you time and money in the long run. It will be the only peasant pattern you will need for a very long time! And, Carla's directions are superb.  It also makes a really cute Minnie Dress. 




Jaylin said:


> Just in case you need a visual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also forgot to say that the solid cotton colors were only $1.40.  I might have to go back and get more colors......



WOW!!!! 



NaeNae said:


> I still have my Chatty Cathy.  My mom saved all of our dolls and since I'm a Kathy of course I had that doll.  I had/have a Ginny doll  I was in the hospital a lot when I was little and I only got to play with the doll when I was at the hospital.  I still have that doll and I named my DD32 Ginnifer(made up my own spelling) so I could call her Ginny.



I love that you named Ginny after your doll!  



princessmom29 said:


> I got a bunch of 2 yd precuts for $1.25 each today. The 18 inch doll projects were $1.50, and I got a complete quilt kit with 6 yards of fabric for $8. It is toddler bed size, but for that price, I will use it as a lap quilt.
> Ours were tagged as clearance.



Eveyone is getting such good deals!




squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



It turned out great! 


cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG



It looks really cute!


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> I absolutely ADORE my girls' doctor (actually, she's a pediatric physicians assistant). She left the practice for a brief time and I was devastated! Thankfully, she saw the error of her ways and came back to us! It's so hard to find a doctor you really trust, yet SO important!
> 
> SO CUTE!!!!! Do you have an embroidery machine? I keep thinking you need Heather's Rock Star design on the shirt!
> 
> I'm glad the chewables worked out for you guys! The first time Arminda had chewables I was really worried. They smelled AWFUL and she is by FAR my WORST medicine taker (even now at 13!) but she said they tasted really good.



It is difficult to find a good doctor, isn't it?  Thankfully I LOVE our ped. and I love my childhood family doctor (he is still my primary doctor for my migraine treatment) ... 

I do not have an embroidery machine ... one day, one day ... 

The chewables work great!  However, I think I need to set a timer or something, because 3 times a day is HARD to remember to give the kid!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



First of all, BEAUTIFUL Vidas!  
Second, Brent is beautiful too ... 



DMGeurts said:


> That's awesome that you saved up for all your AG... I hope you choose to continue to hang on to it... I've seen so many stories of adults who sell their collection and then wish for it back later... then spend years trying to replace the items they just sold.
> 
> That is an awesome machine (so I've read)...  one of the last of the greatest Singers.  I hope you take her cabinet home too... you'll have so much fun with it!
> 
> Yes, here we call soda "pop" ... Ginger Ale is Ginger Ale - LOL and AG is AG.



I'll continue to hold on to them ... and all their stuff ... I still hold out hope that one day I'll have a daughter to give them to ... and if I DON'T have a daughter then I'll probably hold on to them hoping to have a granddaughter ... 
I LOVE my machine ... I just wish I had the time to learn every little thing it does ... my boys keep me hoppin' and there aren't a whole lot of distractions when we're in Charlotte vs here ... 

"Ginger Ale is Ginger Ale and AG is AG" 



Jaylin said:


> Ok, so I was on vacation for a week, and came home to 20+ pages I needed to catch up on.  I'm so glad I read them all.  Someone mentioned about Walmart cheapo fabric!  Well........so sorry but I definatley have the DEAL OF THE DAY!!!
> 
> My walmart is in the process of turning into a super store and they took our fabric dept out about 2mos ago.  I hadn't been in much since then.  But I took a trip over today!  HOLY COW!  They had an entire isle of the 2yd precuts, and fat quarters.  I bought 57 2yd packages and 15 fat quarters!!!!!! The 2yd packs were tagged clearance @$5, but I did the price check thingy and they were ringing up $1.90!!!  And the fat quarter were priced at $.75 but rang up $.30!!
> 
> So I would run to you walmart and check it out!



Awesome deals!!!  Congrats!!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Love your rock star pants and the birthday swag shirts are perfect!!  I'm sorry you think Phalen might have Lyme's.  Here's hoping and praying his blood work comes out clear!
> 
> I'd be happy to embroider something for you since you've been so gracious as to feed my fabric addiction!! Just send me a PM of what you're looking for.



Thank you!!!!  I'm leaning towards "virus" since he's only had 3 doses of meds. so far and is already acting and feeling MUCH better ... but we'll finish out the meds just to be safe and probably have our ped. in Charlotte run a blood test when we get home ... 

And thank you for the offer of embroidering something for me!  I just might take you up on that!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> First, your son is precious.  Second, I love his rock star look.  Third, reread First.






aboveH20 said:


> I'm sitting here by my computer waiting for the antics of Ginger to go viral (like I know what that means  ) so I can rake in the big bucks from selling endorsements, writing a book, making movie deals, a clothing line, etc.
> 
> That's right, I'm sitting right here waiting . . . barely daring to breathe.
> 
> I can so relate!
> 
> You'll have to read the book I'm probably going to get asked to write.
> 
> What's the expression?  If the old cow gives you milk then you won't pay for the book she writes?
> 
> Brett was the cruise director when we sailed for our 25th.  He was a BUSY man, and I loved his accent -- Australian, not NZ -- I think.  Beautiful baby.
> 
> 
> My husband and I talk about what we'll do with The Check when it comes -- you know the one from a relative you never knew you had, but you're the last surviving relative, or someone you did a good deed for when you were a teenager.  Anyway, when The Check comes, I'll buy the address and then I'm going to surprise ~D by just showing up at her door someday. I'll have Ginger and a couple of glasses and when she answers the door I'll ask her if she has any ice.  I'll have a hidden camera so I can post it on youtube.



You crack me up 



squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



WOW!  Your stitching is AMAZING!!!!!  How on earth did you do his toes???



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.



Great job!


----------



## mkwj

CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



OMG!!!! The dresses and the family are just beautiful.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.



THose are great Chiara!



teresajoy said:


> I'm on AGplaythings and AGfansboard. I mostly lurk though.
> I bought Felicity from a lady on AGplaythings. I think I would really like Josephina next, or maybe Molly. Well, actually, any I can find a good deal on! I love all of them! My girls keep telling me it's not fair that I have both Felicity and Kirsten, and they only have Kaya (for Lyddie) and Samantha (for Arminda) I say it's fair, because two of mine cost less than just ONE of theirs!



LOL about your girls...  I've never had that problem - We've always kept the dolly situation even, however, V has saved her $$ twice now to buy her own doll (Lanie and Kanani)...  So, she is pretty far ahead.



mphalens said:


> Second, Brent is beautiful too ...


Sorry, but this just cracked me up.  





mphalens said:


> I'll continue to hold on to them ... and all their stuff ... I still hold out hope that one day I'll have a daughter to give them to ... and if I DON'T have a daughter then I'll probably hold on to them hoping to have a granddaughter ...
> I LOVE my machine ... I just wish I had the time to learn every little thing it does ... my boys keep me hoppin' and there aren't a whole lot of distractions when we're in Charlotte vs here ...



I am glad to hear you are going to keep your items.  

I hope you have time to learn more about your machine soon.  Since I got all those new feet with Patience, I've decided to learn one a week - I figure I really should learn these feet, they might make my life a bit more simple in the long run... especially that ruffler foot (I've been wanting one for a long time)... I even have Carla C's ruffler foot tut all ready to go.  

I started on a new project last night...  Inspired by Ellen's Insas.  I've been wanting to do a Villians AG set for quite some time - and I finally broke it down and figured out how I want to do it.  Of course, they'll come with my own twist on things.  But I've been in an awful creative rut trying to come up with some new AG stuff for my Etsy store, so I am glad that I finally have a few ideas.  It's not always easy competing with your own creativity and trying to outdo yourself.  Then I had a dream about another theme to do - so now I have enough creative ideas to get me through summer and maybe into fall.  

Now this darn 4th of July weekend is putting a crimp in my style - since DH won't let me take a machine to the lake.

However, I think I talked him into letting me stop at a JoAnn's on the way home.  I've been searching for a week now, every fabric store in the Metro, and everyone is out of standard class 15 bobbins.  I can't sew on patience until I have more bobbins - since she only came with one - and right now I have it wound in red from her sewing machine cover.  The plastic ones don't work - despite being class 15 - they are slightly narrower and her "winder finger" (I know that's not the right term) gets stuck in them - so I need metal ones.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

I missed the quoite with the vidas but they are gorgeous -- I particularly love the fabrics in the first one.




Jaylin said:


> Just in case you need a visual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you about these...they are so cute.  Pillow creations, for my 6y/o to make.  They were only $2.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little blanket kit for $4.10
> 
> Not looking forward to washing and storing all this, but man I was so excited.  I looked like a crazy lady going up to the register with all this stuff.
> 
> Also forgot to say that the solid cotton colors were only $1.40.  I might have to go back and get more colors......


Wow!  That's making my $1 yd fleece look expensive!  NONE of our Walmarts ever carried the prepacked items.  Maybe I should go on a little road trip, but gas would cost way more than the fabric!  And I thought my 75 cents fat quarters were a steal -- for 30 cents I think I would have bought every single fat quarter in the store.  Think of the Insa's that could be made with them!



Jaylin said:


> I'm in NorthEast PA.....WENDY.....you need to go NOW!!!!


I think Wendy is still at Camp Promise.  Poor girl doesn't know what she is missing out on.



aboveH20 said:


> Just give me time to sell a kidney so I can afford it.
> 
> Kit was one of the dolls I visited on Friday.  And, boy, were you right about the fit. Too big.
> 
> I'm sitting here by my computer waiting for the antics of Ginger to go viral (like I know what that means  ) so I can rake in the big bucks from selling endorsements, writing a book, making movie deals, a clothing line, etc.
> 
> My husband and I talk about what we'll do with The Check when it comes -- you know the one from a relative you never knew you had, but you're the last surviving relative, or someone you did a good deed for when you were a teenager.  Anyway, when The Check comes, I'll buy the address and then I'm going to surprise ~D by just showing up at her door someday. I'll have Ginger and a couple of glasses and when she answers the door I'll ask her if she has any ice.  I'll have a hidden camera so I can post it on youtube.



I wouldn't worry about selling a kidney or waiting for a check from a relative.  Quit sewing Ginger clothes and get to work on writing the book -- I need the money and I'm sure D needs a visitor!



princessmom29 said:


> I got a bunch of 2 yd precuts for $1.25 each today. The 18 inch doll projects were $1.50, and I got a complete quilt kit with 6 yards of fabric for $8. It is toddler bed size, but for that price, I will use it as a lap quilt.
> Ours were tagged as clearance.


Hmmm, how long will it take me to drive to Alabama?



squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.


It turned out great!  



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.


Cute!  I like the first one the best.  I should really try making one for my dd's naked doll today.  And then I need to work on her hair -- it keeps getting rattier.


----------



## RMAMom

squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.


I don't think I have ever used the word beautiful and Frog in the same sentence... I am really impressed with your stitching!


DMGeurts said:


> However, I think I talked him into letting me stop at a JoAnn's on the way home.  I've been searching for a week now, every fabric store in the Metro, and everyone is out of standard class 15 bobbins.  I can't sew on patience until I have more bobbins - since she only came with one - and right now I have it wound in red from her sewing machine cover.  The plastic ones don't work - despite being class 15 - they are slightly narrower and her "winder finger" (I know that's not the right term) gets stuck in them - so I need metal ones.
> 
> D~


Have you thought about ordering them online? If you can find them on Amazon you will probably have them in a day or two.



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.


These are great!


----------



## micksmoma

Jaylin said:


> Just in case you need a visual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you about these...they are so cute.  Pillow creations, for my 6y/o to make.  They were only $2.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cute little blanket kit for $4.10
> 
> Not looking forward to washing and storing all this, but man I was so excited.  I looked like a crazy lady going up to the register with all this stuff.
> 
> Also forgot to say that the solid cotton colors were only $1.40.  I might have to go back and get more colors......



I have never seen the precuts in the Walmarts here.  I am excited for you.  This is a great deal.  The Wamart here that still have fabric just have the bolts.  Would love to find these at such a great price.


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> Have you thought about ordering them online? If you can find them on Amazon you will probably have them in a day or two.



I did think about ordering them online - but I didn't think about Amazon... Great idea!    Off to shop now.  

D~


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you!  I hope you had fun at the AG store!  How does your dd like Kanani?  Her hair is sooo long... my dd has had her since Jan 1 - and mostly her hair stays in a long braid.
> D~



 We still haven't taken it out of the hair net because I am too afraid it will get all tangled looking.



cogero said:


> Since she has 10 and she still plays with them all.



WOW.. DD now has 4 AG dolls but would be in heaven if she had 10.



Meshell2002 said:


> I just found yesterday this site that has free AG doll patterns....and if you sign up for their newsletter they will send you links to 2 other free patterns.
> http://libertyjanepatterns.com/
> 
> If your daughter likes modern clothes for her doll....I'd start with the strappy tank (get that one when you sign up). I can't wait to buy and try the designer jeans pattern!



Thanks for the link



DMGeurts said:


> One Thanksgiving weekend 2004, Dh left for a year long deployment to Iraq.  I was devistated, the girls were heartbroken - and I just wanted to do something very special for them for Christmas that year.  A was 6 and V was 5 and I was broke... thanks to the US Government for messing up Josh's pay - we hadn't received a paycheck in 16 weeks!  Somehow, after weeks of trying, I finally managed to reach the right person and get Josh paid - with back pay - but it was only 2 weeks before Christmas - I had nothing for the girls and bills had piled up and savings had been emptied.  By the time bills were paid and savings was restored - I had _just_ enough for Christmas dinner and an AG doll for each of them.  Grandma and Grandpa were kind enough to raid that AG Chicago store, and get each of them several outfits for Christmas.  Fast forward a bit...  the girls' bdays rolled around and there were outfits that they desperately wanted for their dolls, so I went online to order them and they were gone - retired.  I was a bit angry because they outftis were still featured in the current AG catalog.  Which led me to an online search to try and find out retirement info in advance...  and I found the message boards.  I've been very active in those communities for several years, and even moderate one of the boards.
> 
> Eventually, my girls' collection started me on my own collection, because there were so many items that I wanted them to have, that they had no interest in having.  And it was something fun and wholesome that we could enjoy together.  Now that the girls are pretty much done with AG - I am so thankful and fortunate that we had that time together building memories, we had that one thing that bound us together at a time when children tend to start growing away from their parents.  Now, I feel that I am very close to my girls and we enjoy spending time together, because we have various hobbies that we take interest in.  Our AG collecting has turned into creating items, and we still have a lot of bonding time.
> 
> So, in a nutshell - I learned so much - because it was something my girls enjoyed.
> 
> D~



Thanks for sharing your story. I never played with AG dolls nor ever heard of them until DD was born. DH is still in shock that a doll can cost $100. He doesn't get why she needed another one.  But this is the same guy who has no problem buying StarWars ships for the boys even though we have over 20 now. 




aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCartney, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)








CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you who know how much I LOVE Brent.. I'm happy to report that he's a Daddy now. His wife gave birth to a little boy, named Noah... he's so cute!! What do you expect with gorgeous parents...LOL



LOVE the Vidas and what a cute family. My youngest is named Noah 



VBAndrea said:


> On the way to Hancock's I stopped at Walmart to check out their remnant bin and trims.  I also wanted to check pricing on FQs b/c I just bought some and they rang up as 75 cents.  And yes, all fat quarters were 75 cents so I really stocked up on basics.  I also got a nice remnant that will be good for appliques.  But the real steal was they had bolts of fleece on clearance for $1and $2 per yard.  You had to buy the entire bolt.  So I have 9 yards of Tink and several yards of Princess fleece in addition to a few yards of horses and a couple of yards of other prints to use for kids' pjs.  I can't take pics just yet b/c it's hidden in the back of my car.  DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.







Jaylin said:


> Just in case you need a visual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to washing and storing all this, but man I was so excited.  I looked like a crazy lady going up to the register with all this stuff.
> 
> Also forgot to say that the solid cotton colors were only $1.40.  I might have to go back and get more colors......



WOW loving all that fabric. I am starting to get fabric envy though I really can't buy anymore as I already have 3 bins full of fabric.



squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



Too cute.



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.



Those came out great...but don't you have a trip to start sewing for


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Those came out great...but don't you have a trip to start sewing for



Yes I do and I am way behind with sewing. I have exactly one set of outfits done.

Oh and one other pair of shorts waiting for a matching shirt. 

A skirt cut out but isn't really for the trip and a pair of shorts.

Thinking of adding a ruffle to a pair of jeans and making shorts since the are ripped.

I am a classic procrastinator


----------



## Piper

aboveH20 said:


> Amy Grace is stylin' and I love the idea of a photo book about the cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Ginny doll.  Was there a Chatty Cathy in your past?



Chatty Cathy was way after my time--but my much younger sister had one.  My brother took her apart the first week she had her to see what made Cathy talk. (She never said another word )

 So....for my sister's 40th brithday, I bought her a Chatty Cathy and a lot of her clothes (love Ebay!)  She loved it, but her husband and sons didn't quite get it!


----------



## Meshell2002

squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



WOW! can't believe that's hand applique....pretty!



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I made a sash.



I especially like the blue dress....love the color choices! I have an thing for blue mixed w/ green though



cogero said:


> Yes I do and I am way behind with sewing. I have exactly one set of outfits done.
> 
> Oh and one other pair of shorts waiting for a matching shirt.
> 
> A skirt cut out but isn't really for the trip and a pair of shorts.
> 
> Thinking of adding a ruffle to a pair of jeans and making shorts since the are ripped.
> 
> I am a classic procrastinator



I procrastinate too.....I think I focus better with deadlines!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*Hello,
  My name is Beth ,I am a 48 yr. old Nanna to 7 g'babies ages 4 to 9,5 girls and 2 boys and I have been lurking here for a year or so,I used to visit the DiSign forums before our trip to WDW in 2008,DD painted shirts for the dgc for that trip and I did a partial TR when we came back but have been busy and had an old slow computer so never finished it. So when we started to daydream about a trip with my other DD and her family I came lurking here  and was inspired to teach myself to sew.DD had a Kenmore she'd recieved from her ex for a b'day and she'd never used it so she passed it on to me! I read everything on here I could  and learned so ,so much from all of you wonderful people.
   Last trip we { Pawpaw & I } traveled w/DD Brendi ,{her now ex} & her kids { oldest grands ,then 5 & 3} Elli- 9, & Blaze -7 . This year we went w/other DD and her family,dh Chad and 3 lil princesses! Kensleigh & Gracie ,twins -6 and lil sister Chloe-4! We had a BLAST and they loved all the customs I had made { nothing fancy but what fun I had making them }.We were there at POP may28-june3,2011 ,in the 50's. Since it was their 1st trip we did many character meals as we did with the others on their 1st trip...gotta do it up right the 1st trip! 
  I would have to say I am a Disney addict,I know the ladies at work must roll their eyes behind my back when I talk Disney. Last trip we co-planned,this trip my dd said " you plan it Nanna & we'll just enjoy!" that was all I needed... by the time we went all she had to do was pack for her and hubs because I had been packing for the girls for about a year and a half!
 I am hoping to get the pictures from our trip loaded to this computer { new to us,old one was soooo slow and new dsil { dd upgraded!!!!} gave us his computer for my b'day/Pawpaw's Fathers day gift! now thats love!
 I will go now before I get myself run off! I truely LOVE seeing all the things you all create.I have cased some things { from who I can't remember},but I give it my thrifty twist. I don't pay full price for anything,I love to shop the thrift stores and re-claim/up-cycle/re-purpose sheet sets,mens/womens shirts/skirts etc. If I see a fabric I like I try to see what I can make from it. I started with a Pillow case dress and still love the ease of these,my fave pattern is a peasent dress/shirt/capri pattern from McCall's ,Chelsea Andersen # M6062...love it,easy and versatile.I hope to be back later with some pix of things I have sewn,just started teaching myself in sept. 2010,should of learned years ago since my Mom taught sewing at the Singer Sewing Machine store in our town when I was a little girl.I got all the dresses when they came out of the windwo since my Mom had sewn them!When i was old enough to learn to sew my Mom and I we not close,all that teen stuff...lol she passed away when I was 20 and preg. with my 2nd. dd so i never got to have her teach me. Our other dgc are Jackon-6 and Avery-4. they are my son Austin's children,LOVE him and them dearly but see them hardly ever {dil issues}, They do get to go to Disney often though since dil parents own DVC.
 sorry to ramble...poof I'm gone... *


----------



## SallyfromDE

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *and  sorry to ramble...poof I'm gone... *



Hey Beth, don't go anywhere, show us some creations!!


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Beth ,I am a 48 yr. old Nanna to 7 g'babies ages 4 to 9,5 girls and 2 boys and I have been lurking here for a year or so,I used to visit the DiSign forums before our trip to WDW in 2008,DD painted shirts for the dgc for that trip and I did a partial TR when we came back but have been busy and had an old slow computer so never finished it. So when we started to daydream about a trip with my other DD and her family I came lurking here  and was inspired to teach myself to sew.DD had a Kenmore she'd recieved from her ex for a b'day and she'd never used it so she passed it on to me! I read everything on here I could  and learned so ,so much from all of you wonderful people.
> Last trip we { Pawpaw & I } traveled w/DD Brendi ,{her now ex} & her kids { oldest grands ,then 5 & 3} Elli- 9, & Blaze -7 . This year we went w/other DD and her family,dh Chad and 3 lil princesses! Kensleigh & Gracie ,twins -6 and lil sister Chloe-4! We had a BLAST and they loved all the customs I had made { nothing fancy but what fun I had making them }.We were there at POP may28-june3,2011 ,in the 50's. Since it was their 1st trip we did many character meals as we did with the others on their 1st trip...gotta do it up right the 1st trip!
> I would have to say I am a Disney addict,I know the ladies at work must roll their eyes behind my back when I talk Disney. Last trip we co-planned,this trip my dd said " you plan it Nanna & we'll just enjoy!" that was all I needed... by the time we went all she had to do was pack for her and hubs because I had been packing for the girls for about a year and a half!
> I am hoping to get the pictures from our trip loaded to this computer { new to us,old one was soooo slow and new dsil { dd upgraded!!!!} gave us his computer for my b'day/Pawpaw's Fathers day gift! now thats love!
> I will go now before I get myself run off! I truely LOVE seeing all the things you all create.I have cased some things { from who I can't remember},but I give it my thrifty twist. I don't pay full price for anything,I love to shop the thrift stores and re-claim/up-cycle/re-purpose sheet sets,mens/womens shirts/skirts etc. If I see a fabric I like I try to see what I can make from it. I started with a Pillow case dress and still love the ease of these,my fave pattern is a peasent dress/shirt/capri pattern from McCall's ,Chelsea Andersen # M6062...love it,easy and versatile.I hope to be back later with some pix of things I have sewn,just started teaching myself in sept. 2010,should of learned years ago since my Mom taught sewing at the Singer Sewing Machine store in our town when I was a little girl.I got all the dresses when they came out of the windwo since my Mom had sewn them!When i was old enough to learn to sew my Mom and I we not close,all that teen stuff...lol she passed away when I was 20 and preg. with my 2nd. dd so i never got to have her teach me. Our other dgc are Jackon-6 and Avery-4. they are my son Austin's children,LOVE him and them dearly but see them hardly ever {dil issues}, They do get to go to Disney often though since dil parents own DVC.
> sorry to ramble...poof I'm gone... *



Welcome Beth!    Hey - I wanna see pics too.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Sorry, but this just cracked me up.


Glad to provide a laugh   I've always wondered why she had a picture of him as her avatar and wondered what the story was ... but I always notice her posts anywhere on the boards b/c his eyes just grab you 



			
				DMGeurts said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear you are going to keep your items.






			
				DMGeurts said:
			
		

> I hope you have time to learn more about your machine soon.  Since I got all those new feet with Patience, I've decided to learn one a week - I figure I really should learn these feet, they might make my life a bit more simple in the long run... especially that ruffler foot (I've been wanting one for a long time)... I even have Carla C's ruffler foot tut all ready to go.


If you can wait 'til next week to start, I'll do it too ... we can keep each other going ... I think I have all of those feet and then some for my 401A ... I even have an old Singer Home Ec book that has "lessons" I could copy and send you ... not sure it covers you machine exactly, but it is helpful...  I'll be back in Charlotte on the 6th ...  If not we can at least share progress with one another - I need someone to keep on me about stuff like that ...




			
				DMGeurts said:
			
		

> I started on a new project last night...  Inspired by Ellen's Insas.  I've been wanting to do a Villians AG set for quite some time - and I finally broke it down and figured out how I want to do it.  Of course, they'll come with my own twist on things.  But I've been in an awful creative rut trying to come up with some new AG stuff for my Etsy store, so I am glad that I finally have a few ideas.  It's not always easy competing with your own creativity and trying to outdo yourself.  Then I had a dream about another theme to do - so now I have enough creative ideas to get me through summer and maybe into fall.
> 
> Now this darn 4th of July weekend is putting a crimp in my style - since DH won't let me take a machine to the lake.
> 
> However, I think I talked him into letting me stop at a JoAnn's on the way home.  I've been searching for a week now, every fabric store in the Metro, and everyone is out of standard class 15 bobbins.  I can't sew on patience until I have more bobbins - since she only came with one - and right now I have it wound in red from her sewing machine cover.  The plastic ones don't work - despite being class 15 - they are slightly narrower and her "winder finger" (I know that's not the right term) gets stuck in them - so I need metal ones.
> 
> D~


Can't wait to see what you come up with ... 
I have trouble with bobbins too ... I have found a seller on ebay who seems to have lots of old(er) Singer items ... I ordered a specialty foot from her and it arrived very quickly.  I'll find her store name if you want it ... 
I bought a whole box of preloaded bobbins that SHOULD have worked ... and they do in the machine, but I cannot RELOAD them which made me 




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Beth ....
> I would have to say I am a Disney addict...
> sorry to ramble...poof I'm gone... *



  Can't wait to see what you've created!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Hey Beth, don't go anywhere, show us some creations!!



Yes, I agree!  Pictures!






So, this morning in between making potato salad and visiting my mom & I took a "break" to clean my machine.  We made the decision to WAIT to oil it until after I was done sewing so that we didn't get oil on anything ... Unfortunately I got GREASE on Phalen's pants because when we took the bottom off my machine it must have transferred to the cabinet top 
I have the pants in the wash (had to finish sewing them first) and hopefully the grease spot will come out ... think happy thoughts for me  But the machine is clean ... and sews SO MUCH BETTER (gee, it's like magic!  who would have thunk it?  ) ...


----------



## Happy Mom2

I've looked everyone, and can't find anything on this so I'm hoping it's not a repeat.  

Has anyone made a Jake and/or Izzy pirate costume?  My DS and DD want to be Jake and Izzy for Halloween this year.  I'm thinking Izzy will be easy.  I just have to make a pixie dust pouch and some purple pants, pink top, pink bandana and some boots.  Jake on the other hand, I have to make a vest (and I can't sew).  Does anyone know of any patterns for a vest or have any ideas for the boots?   

Yes, I know Halloween is months away, but it will take me that long to make the costumes!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> If you can wait 'til next week to start, I'll do it too ... we can keep each other going ... I think I have all of those feet and then some for my 401A ... I even have an old Singer Home Ec book that has "lessons" I could copy and send you ... not sure it covers you machine exactly, but it is helpful...  I'll be back in Charlotte on the 6th ...  If not we can at least share progress with one another - I need someone to keep on me about stuff like that ...



That would be fun... anyone else want to join us with learning our feet?    We'll start next week... which foot should we do first?



mphalens said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with ...
> I have trouble with bobbins too ... I have found a seller on ebay who seems to have lots of old(er) Singer items ... I ordered a specialty foot from her and it arrived very quickly.  I'll find her store name if you want it ...
> I bought a whole box of preloaded bobbins that SHOULD have worked ... and they do in the machine, but I cannot RELOAD them which made me



Yes, please pass on the link.  



mphalens said:


> So, this morning in between making potato salad and visiting my mom & I took a "break" to clean my machine.  We made the decision to WAIT to oil it until after I was done sewing so that we didn't get oil on anything ... Unfortunately I got GREASE on Phalen's pants because when we took the bottom off my machine it must have transferred to the cabinet top
> I have the pants in the wash (had to finish sewing them first) and hopefully the grease spot will come out ... think happy thoughts for me  But the machine is clean ... and sews SO MUCH BETTER (gee, it's like magic!  who would have thunk it?  ) ...



Oooh - I hope it comes out...    Good job oiling your machine though.  

D~


----------



## StarTunnel

Hello!  I'm a new member of this thread, who loves to hand sew stuffed animals!  I also like to make American Girl dresses for my little cousin's doll!  I recently made a Tink dress out of green fleece and purple tulle for details.  Does anyone else here like to make stuffed animals?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* Thank you all for the warm welcome! 
If I did this right i am hoping to have a picture posted of my 1st pillowcase dress. DGD Elli loves lepoard print so i used a case I had for the dress.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

all i see is a red 'x'. i tried the copy form FB way to post a pic.will try again..


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ




----------



## StarTunnel

That's adorable!


----------



## kha100399

Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!

Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.

thank you for any input!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

here are some pix of my 1st stripwork dresses
Gracie,check out those earrings off the Christmas tree!they were so excited with the dresses they didn't put on shirts under them! 
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167211_484037596585_555471585_6187769_1242783_n.jpg

Kensleigh
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167211_484037601585_555471585_6187770_6443785_n.jpg
 Chloe crying 'cause she didn't want to wear the dress but her Mama made her,at this point i'd made her 5 dresses and when i'd give them to her she'd say " aww Nanna it so pretty,i gone put in in my drawer!" refused to wear them forever!
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34802_484043251585_555471585_6187875_8010417_n.jpg
 Avery...she's so sweet! 
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163029_484031211585_555471585_6187676_2011845_n.jpg
 the snowflakes on the dresses are done with fabric paint and a foam snowflake form the dollar tree!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Hi all!!  I just bought some items from Heather Sue, and paid via Paypal.  Her site says the items will be downloaded as soon as payment is confirmed.  Now I'm sitting here going "La, la, la...is it confirmed yet?....la, la, la..."  I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do next?  My husband and I are suppose to be going out....do I just leave my computer on, and it automatically will download?  Where does it download to?  (Im wondering if I should be checking somewhere!)  Guess I should have gotten more info BEFORE I pressed the pay button!    can anyone help me figure out how this works?  I believe some of you have bought from her before, so I feel comfortable with the buy, just don't know what the next step is!  Thanks!


----------



## StarTunnel

Check your downloads folder.  Its under your user name on a windows system.
I'm currently working on a bunch of little plush owls.  However I feel a little guilty as I stole the idea from some other website.  I have 3 so far but I'm hopeing to get to 8 so i can make a cute garland out of them.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hi all!!  I just bought some items from Heather Sue, and paid via Paypal.  Her site says the items will be downloaded as soon as payment is confirmed.  Now I'm sitting here going "La, la, la...is it confirmed yet?....la, la, la..."  I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do next?  My husband and I are suppose to be going out....do I just leave my computer on, and it automatically will download?  Where does it download to?  (Im wondering if I should be checking somewhere!)  Guess I should have gotten more info BEFORE I pressed the pay button!    can anyone help me figure out how this works?  I believe some of you have bought from her before, so I feel comfortable with the buy, just don't know what the next step is!  Thanks!



Okay, I found the page where it says she will email them to me within 24 hours!  Whew, I thought I was going to search me computer for downloads!    (not too computer saavy!!).  I guess she emails to the paypail account email?  Anyway, thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* I forgot to use the lil picture thingy but the links in the last post worked...
 here are soem more things i have made,with 5 granddaughters it's easy to get carried away.I made all 7 g'babeis flannel pj pants and appliqued tee's for Christmas ,hope i can find the pix t share. lerned the app from th etute on her too! i started on the 1st thraead and read all the way through! took forever,got to where i'd hit and miss but saw all the wonderful pix and picked up pointers here and there.





 this is the 7 of them in the swing at Nanna *& Pawpaws on Christmas eve  afternoon,we get togetehr then each year,and they always get confused as to if it's a 'wear your jammies' party...well it is and i am always the ONLY adult in jammies.they are from left to right Kensleigh,Elli,Chloe,Jackson,Avery,Blaze & Gracie...my wonderful g'babies...the pic in my avatar is an 'in memory' tattoo on my ankle for my Sweet Caroline,my granddaughter who was stillborn in 2004,we had 4 g'babies born that summer,Blaze in June,Caroline sept. 1 and the twins sept. 20,9 weeks early! i miss Caroline and will see her again but i know i am truely blessed.
Chloe & Avery are only 3 weeks apart so i have a lot of b'day things to sew in feb.
this is a gown { old pattern i found at thrift store} and a sundress i just kinda did in my head to match the lil shoes...gown is from a Nautica shower curtain! hehe frugal is my middle name.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from my head sundress & doll blanket/pillow






Avery's gown & book and Pillow case { from thrift store,says good night moon} 





Humpty Dumpty stuff doll { got several on a bolt at thrift store before i had g'babies or could sew! } dress from my head also...stripped part and under skirt form a ladies skirt! 





Chloe's HUmpty set,apron on dress is from a crib skirt...





Averys sundress /blanket set





Averys sock monkey set,I got the link on here for making a dress from a man's shirt,this is made from a ladies sleep shirt and sock monkey instructions online also,she loves that monkey!






Kensligh,Gracie,Chloe's Valentines outfits





Blaze's shirt and Elli's skirt





Jackson & Avery...some of the fabric is from scrub shirts and the big black button on her dress is from my old rabbit fur jacket from 1980! trashed the fur kept the buttons!

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179822_493873471585_555471585_6333462_6466909_n.jpg

that's it form this album...hope your not bored out of your gourd already...thanks for letting me share...
*


----------



## StarTunnel

I am absolutley amazed by how cheap felt it.  I got a remnant of it, 18x 50 inches for 75 cents!  Its deep purple too, good for making my crazy stuffed animals.


----------



## cogero

DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Welcome Beth. Beautiful creations. 



kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



I buy my embroidery thread from marathon thread I really love it and they generally ship fairly quick.

For the person who is looking to download from Heathersue make sure to purchase from her new website. I have always been able to download as soon as I return from the paypal site.

My son is being a handful today I need a break ugh.





Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I found the page where it says she will email them to me within 24 hours!  Whew, I thought I was going to search me computer for downloads!    (not too computer saavy!!).  I guess she emails to the paypail account email?  Anyway, thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*here are some more things i've made,trying to egt caught up so i can just post as i sew along with all you creative people...
 Gracies 1st Dsieny shirt,used a pillowcase for the bodice and  a Tink sheet for the sleeves/back and my fave peasent pattern...they are so soft,vintage feeling with the second hand sheets i used.





Kensleigh's Ariel shirt,pillowcase for bodice and sheet for sleeves/back.






Chloes Cinderella made the same as th others.They wore these on our last night in WDW at the Magic Kingdom for light parade and firworks! oh and we had dole whips!





skirt made from window valance for Elli to wear to western dance at school!  so easy,just add elastic and stitch up seam and done!
I love this fabric so sweet soft and fancy...





Kensligh,Gracie & Chloe's dresses/shirts for DHS,i found the fabric on clearance for $4.95 a yard,had to have it,perfect for DHS.they loved them and got many comments on them ! when were going on the great movie ride the twins were thrilled when they saw that it was ON their dress! 





Dresses fro 1900 Park Fare,the twins didn't wanna be the stepsisters until they saw pix/video from here...the step sister dresses are made form sheets! as is the cinderella except for the sleeves which were a fat quater i got at wallyworld for a quarter! i know cinderella and the sisters don't have appliques bu i knew the girl swould like them ,they are from a princess sheet...





summer cool cinderella and prince charming for Jackson and Avery who went the same time we did but stayed at ASM.Elli & Blaze were surprised with a vist at spring brenk by my DD and her new husband...they also had a blast.will have to find pix of the things i made for them.





crystal palace for Jackson and Avery..sheets again! 





Animal Kingdom fro Jackson & Avery,skirt is from clearance after halloween at wallyworld and her minnie head is from a skirt for thrift store,loved the color! 





Jackson's pjs and tee's





Gracie,Kensleigh,Chloe -Crystal palace..sheets again,also fro Jackson's shorts in pj pic.





gonna get me somehting cold to drink while i upload these...thanks for looking! 



*


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * I forgot to use the lil picture thingy but the links in the last post worked...
> here are soem more things i have made,with 5 granddaughters it's easy to get carried away.I made all 7 g'babeis flannel pj pants and appliqued tee's for Christmas ,hope i can find the pix t share. lerned the app from th etute on her too! i started on the 1st thraead and read all the way through! took forever,got to where i'd hit and miss but saw all the wonderful pix and picked up pointers here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 7 of them in the swing at Nanna *& Pawpaws on Christmas eve  afternoon,we get togetehr then each year,and they always get confused as to if it's a 'wear your jammies' party...well it is and i am always the ONLY adult in jammies.they are from left to right Kensleigh,Elli,Chloe,Jackson,Avery,Blaze & Gracie...my wonderful g'babies...the pic in my avatar is an 'in memory' tattoo on my ankle for my Sweet Caroline,my granddaughter who was stillborn in 2004,we had 4 g'babies born that summer,Blaze in June,Caroline sept. 1 and the twins sept. 20,9 weeks early! i miss Caroline and will see her again but i know i am truely blessed.
> Chloe & Avery are only 3 weeks apart so i have a lot of b'day things to sew in feb.
> this is a gown { old pattern i found at thrift store} and a sundress i just kinda did in my head to match the lil shoes...gown is from a Nautica shower curtain! hehe frugal is my middle name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my head sundress & doll blanket/pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery's gown & book and Pillow case { from thrift store,says good night moon}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humpty Dumpty stuff doll { got several on a bolt at thrift store before i had g'babies or could sew! } dress from my head also...stripped part and under skirt form a ladies skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe's HUmpty set,apron on dress is from a crib skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Averys sundress /blanket set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Averys sock monkey set,I got the link on here for making a dress from a man's shirt,this is made from a ladies sleep shirt and sock monkey instructions online also,she loves that monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kensligh,Gracie,Chloe's Valentines outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze's shirt and Elli's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson & Avery...some of the fabric is from scrub shirts and the big black button on her dress is from my old rabbit fur jacket from 1980! trashed the fur kept the buttons!
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179822_493873471585_555471585_6333462_6466909_n.jpg
> 
> that's it form this album...hope your not bored out of your gourd already...thanks for letting me share...
> *



I absolutely love the Humpty Dumpty dress, it (and the other items!) is adorable!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



I've tried all sorts with my machine and prefer Sulky the best. I get it when JoAnnes the BOGO or 50% sale. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here are some pix of my 1st stripwork dresses
> Gracie,check out those earrings off the Christmas tree!they were so excited with the dresses they didn't put on shirts under them!
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167211_484037596585_555471585_6187769_1242783_n.jpg
> 
> Kensleigh
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167211_484037601585_555471585_6187770_6443785_n.jpg
> Chloe crying 'cause she didn't want to wear the dress but her Mama made her,at this point i'd made her 5 dresses and when i'd give them to her she'd say " aww Nanna it so pretty,i gone put in in my drawer!" refused to wear them forever!
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34802_484043251585_555471585_6187875_8010417_n.jpg
> Avery...she's so sweet!
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163029_484031211585_555471585_6187676_2011845_n.jpg
> the snowflakes on the dresses are done with fabric paint and a foam snowflake form the dollar tree!



I love everything. The picture of DGD is adorable. I am partial to Tink, and the prince tshirt is a pretty good idea to.


----------



## StarTunnel

Does anyone have any ideas for a cute felt or fleece plushie?  I wanted something cute, and indie craft like.  I already have a doe, a unicorn, an octopus, and a few owls, and I have no idea what to make next!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> That would be fun... anyone else want to join us with learning our feet?    We'll start next week... which foot should we do first?
> D~


I'll join.  I really would love info on how to get rid of the dry skin on my heels once and for all.  My right foot and left foot are about equal in severity so I'm not too picky as to which foot we start with.



StarTunnel said:


> Hello!  I'm a new member of this thread, who loves to hand sew stuffed animals!  I also like to make American Girl dresses for my little cousin's doll!  I recently made a Tink dress out of green fleece and purple tulle for details.  Does anyone else here like to make stuffed animals?


Welcome!  I would love to see a photo of the Tink dress.  I'd love to see some of your stuffed animals too.  I have never made any (yet).



kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!


Welcome!  Many of us order from Marathon.  They have a web site and I think most of us start with the 50 most popular colors set.  They are very reasonably priced.  I know Chiara mentioned their quick shipping and I will say my first order with them shipped very quickly but my second took at least a week (and they are just two states away from me).



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Okay, I found the page where it says she will email them to me within 24 hours!  Whew, I thought I was going to search me computer for downloads!    (not too computer saavy!!).  I guess she emails to the paypail account email?  Anyway, thanks for hearing me out!


Heather Sue has a new web site of her very own and you can get instant downloads with it.  And if you sign up for her e-mails you will get coupon codes, which reminds me I need to go shopping!



cogero said:


> My son is being a handful today I need a break ugh.


 I'm sorry -- I hope you have a good evening with him.

I also wanted to let you know I cut three minutes off my Easy Fits -- I made dd some pj shorts in 37 minutes this morning!!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here are some more things i've made,trying to egt caught up so i can just post as i sew along with all you creative people...
> Gracies 1st Dsieny shirt,used a pillowcase for the bodice and  a Tink sheet for the sleeves/back and my fave peasent pattern...they are so soft,vintage feeling with the second hand sheets i used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kensleigh's Ariel shirt,pillowcase for bodice and sheet for sleeves/back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloes Cinderella made the same as th others.They wore these on our last night in WDW at the Magic Kingdom for light parade and firworks! oh and we had dole whips!



Welcome!  I just want you to know you are making me feel really old. I am a little over a year younger than you and my children (NOT grandchildren) are 7 and 9.  

I didn't quote all your pics but everything is adorable.  I LOVE the Christmas earrings  I think these dresses with the princesses are my favorites.


----------



## StarTunnel

Unfortunately I don't have the Tink dress in my posesion any more, but I do have a picture of a stuffed animal that I'll try to upload.


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright


----------



## StarTunnel

Sure!  Even though I'm new here, and like to hand sew, I'm pretty good with a sewing machine!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*we didn;t want to take up time { ours and others] getting 3 books signed so i decided to make 1 book for each park { and use a few pages in the back for out of park character meals,chef mickeys/1900 park fare} . i got the scarpbooks at hobby lobby for $2.50 each on sale and then emblellished them with ribbons,scrapbooking things,stickers,paint etc..then coated several times with modpodge.
DHS





Epcot





Magic Kingdom





Animal Kingdom





next up the outfits in action...





aprons for Chef Mickey's,got aprons at Micheals for $2 cut off bottoms added ruffle i already had and then appliqued mickey/minnie heads on them,a lady at CM said " those are wicked cute!" !!!









 waiting to see opening eremonty at MK,Kensleigh in Ariel { never could find the right fishies fro top of dress so i cut out the bodice from  a window valance! have 3 more panels for other projects!,Chloe in Aurora,fabric from my ex mil { been ex fr 25 years but she still loves me! gave me a rubbemaid tote FULL of fabric she'd gotten to sew for her greatgrands but is unable to sew with old age so i will do for them all}Gracie in snow white dress,the most $ i have an any of the disney outfits is $8 for the twins AK outfits since i had to get tee's from wallyworld,none at thrift like the other girls!]




 Me and My Babygirl and her Babygirls...my oldest dd Candice...





Gracie and Snow White-she asked if dopey had let her into her closet,now she wouldn't have a thing to wear! 





Chloe & Sleeping 'Blooty' as she calls her...hehe





Kensleigh & Ariel...





the step-sisters telling Cinderella she can't go to the ball...lol...they really got into being the stepsisters...





staying in character ,Kensleigh is Anastasia and Gracie is Drizella,got many compliments on the dresses and how light weight and cool they were.





thanks again for looking
*


----------



## SallyfromDE

StarTunnel said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a cute felt or fleece plushie?  I wanted something cute, and indie craft like.  I already have a doe, a unicorn, an octopus, and a few owls, and I have no idea what to make next!



do you have any pictures of what you've made? I haven't made plush in years. I used to make jointed teddy bears. 



harleykarolynmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright



What a find!! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> staying in character ,Kensleigh is Anastasia and Gracie is Drizella,got many compliments on the dresses and how light weight and cool they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for looking
> *



Love it all! I wish I had the patience to make the autograph books.


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



I love the animal print....and one of your LO has some leopard slippers in another picture....I have those slippers!  You've been a very busy lady! I love upcycle projects!  I need to start taking "before" pictures of my upcycling projects.



kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



Joanns has thread 50% off this weekend....if you have one near you


----------



## StarTunnel

Yes, go to Joann's!!! I get all of my fabric there!  Thank goodness for the remnants basket!  And here's one of my latest plushes.




She's completely hand sewn, and took me over 7 hours.  My mom and I both use an antique singer sewing machine from about the 1960's, but it's down for repair right now.  Plus, I feel hand sewing gives it more character.  I find using fleece for stuffed animals is best, as I can get about 1 1/2 yards of it for 5 dollars at my local Joann's in the remnants section.


----------



## RMAMom

kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



My favorite are from Marathon. I buy the rayon 50 most popular set and love it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*oh StarTunnel that lil 'octiplush' is too cute! *


----------



## StarTunnel

Thank you!  I got the inspiration for it when I looked at a FantasticToys octopus.  I figured out how to make my own, and gave it my own little flare with the suprised face and the glitter crimp lining.  I was DIEING to use the stuff, I got for $1 at Joann's.  I'm a bargain hunter, trained by my mom


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

VBAndrea said:


> Heather Sue has a new web site of her very own and you can get instant downloads with it.  And if you sign up for her e-mails you will get coupon codes, which reminds me I need to go shopping!



Oh poo, guess i need to go searching on my hard drive..I did make the purchase off her website, not Etsy, and used PayPal.  Could anyone please give me some guidance as to where the files would "go" on my computer?


----------



## StarTunnel

They would go where ever your browser directs them to go.  Most likely to your downloads or temporary files folder.


----------



## StarTunnel

By the way, I'm now working on a Kermit The Frog plush for my soon to be baby cousin.  Everything will be securley sewn, and I'm using blanket stitching along the webbed feet to keep it from fraying.  Are there any other safety things I should worry about?


----------



## squirrel

Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
Thanks


----------



## SarahJN

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 7 of them in the swing at Nanna *& Pawpaws on Christmas eve  afternoon,we get togetehr then each year,and they always get confused as to if it's a 'wear your jammies' party...well it is and i am always the ONLY adult in jammies.they are from left to right Kensleigh,Elli,Chloe,Jackson,Avery,Blaze & Gracie...my wonderful g'babies...the pic in my avatar is an 'in memory' tattoo on my ankle for my Sweet Caroline,my granddaughter who was stillborn in 2004,we had 4 g'babies born that summer,Blaze in June,Caroline sept. 1 and the twins sept. 20,9 weeks early! i miss Caroline and will see her again but i know i am truely blessed.
> 
> *



Your grandkids are beautiful and all of your creations are adorable!!

I have to say that it touched my heart to read about your granddaughter, Caroline.  My first daughter was stillborn at 40+ weeks and my fear is that she will be forgotten.


----------



## SarahJN

squirrel said:


> Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.



Love it!  I cannot believe that applique - it is awesome.  You most definitely have more patience than I do!


----------



## StarTunnel

I can't figure out what kind of plush to make next.


----------



## Meshell2002

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
> Thanks



curved scissors for trimming threads


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Kidney's aren't worth that much...  go for the lung.



Will I still be able to sing "The Star Spangled Banner" at the opening game of the Vikings with only one lung?




DMGeurts said:


> ROFL...  and what exactly did Ginger have to say about you checking out her butt???
> 
> D~



She enjoyed it more than she probably should have.



NaeNae said:


> I still have my Chatty Cathy.  My mom saved all of our dolls and since I'm a Kathy of course I had that doll.  I had/have a Ginny doll  I was in the hospital a lot when I was little and I only got to play with the doll when I was at the hospital.  I still have that doll and I named my DD32 Ginnifer(made up my own spelling) so I could call her Ginny.



Thanks for sharing the story.



squirrel said:


> Frog Applique is finally finished!  I hope I won't be doing anything this complicated again without an embroidery machine.



I love your frog.



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> This was my first attempt it is a little tight on the AG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second attempt. This one was a little too big.



Hooray for your first.  They look good.



DMGeurts said:


> I started on a new project last night...  Inspired by Ellen's Insas.  I've been wanting to do a Villians AG set for quite some time - and I finally broke it down and figured out how I want to do it.  Of course, they'll come with my own twist on things.  But I've been in an awful creative rut trying to come up with some new AG stuff for my Etsy store, so I am glad that I finally have a few ideas.  It's not always easy competing with your own creativity and trying to outdo yourself.  Then I had a dream about another theme to do - so now I have enough creative ideas to get me through summer and maybe into fall.
> 
> D~



   Interesting



VBAndrea said:


> I wouldn't worry about selling a kidney or waiting for a check from a relative.  Quit sewing Ginger clothes and get to work on writing the book -- I need the money and I'm sure D needs a visitor!



It occured to me that I would save a lot of money just buying a one way ticket.  I'm pretty good company -- witty, intelligent, a good listener, I even do the dishes -- but _eventually _~D would probably buy me a return ticket.



Piper said:


> Chatty Cathy was way after my time--but my much younger sister had one.  My brother took her apart the first week she had her to see what made Cathy talk. (She never said another word )
> 
> So....for my sister's 40th brithday, I bought her a Chatty Cathy and a lot of her clothes (love Ebay!)  She loved it, but her husband and sons didn't quite get it!



I never had Chatty Cathy either.  I'm guessing it was more money than my parents wanted to spend.  Great story about your brother and how sweet to buy your sister CC and clothes for her birthday.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Beth ,I am a 48 yr. old Nanna to 7 g'babies ages 4 to 9,5 girls and 2 boys and I have been lurking here for a year or so,I used to visit the DiSign forums before our trip to WDW in 2008,DD painted shirts for the dgc for that trip and I did a partial TR when we came back but have been busy and had an old slow computer so never finished it   .  .  .  sorry to ramble...poof I'm gone... *







StarTunnel said:


> Hello!  I'm a new member of this thread, who loves to hand sew stuffed animals!  I also like to make American Girl dresses for my little cousin's doll!  I recently made a Tink dress out of green fleece and purple tulle for details.  Does anyone else here like to make stuffed animals?



I made a bear without much success a few months ago. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * I forgot to use the lil picture thingy but the links in the last post worked...
> here are soem more things i have made,with 5 granddaughters it's easy to get carried away.I made all 7 g'babeis flannel pj pants and appliqued tee's for Christmas ,hope i can find the pix t share. lerned the app from th etute on her too! i started on the 1st thraead and read all the way through! took forever,got to where i'd hit and miss but saw all the wonderful pix and picked up pointers here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 7 of them in the swing at Nanna *& Pawpaws on Christmas eve  afternoon,we get togetehr then each year,and they always get confused as to if it's a 'wear your jammies' party...well it is and i am always the ONLY adult in jammies.they are from left to right Kensleigh,Elli,Chloe,Jackson,Avery,Blaze & Gracie...my wonderful g'babies...this is a gown { old pattern i found at thrift store} and a sundress i just kinda did in my head to match the lil shoes...gown is from a Nautica shower curtain! hehe frugal is my middle name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it form this album...hope your not bored out of your gourd already...thanks for letting me share...
> *



What an amazing variety of things you have shared with us.  Thank you so much for letting us into your life to see your creations and read about your grandchildren.




StarTunnel said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a cute felt or fleece plushie?  I wanted something cute, and indie craft like.  I already have a doe, a unicorn, an octopus, and a few owls, and I have no idea what to make next!



Since I watched a turtle amble across the backyard this morning, how about a turtle?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *we didn;t want to take up time { ours and others] getting 3 books signed so i decided to make 1 book for each park { and use a few pages in the back for out of park character meals,chef mickeys/1900 park fare} . i got the scarpbooks at hobby lobby for $2.50 each on sale and then emblellished them with ribbons,scrapbooking things,stickers,paint etc..then coated several times with modpodge.
> DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I like the idea of making autograph books for the theme parks instead of for  individual kids or grandkids and yours are fabulous.  That way the family can take turns stadning in line.



StarTunnel said:



			Yes, go to Joann's!!! I get all of my fabric there!  Thank goodness for the remnants basket!  And here's one of my latest plushes.




She's completely hand sewn, and took me over 7 hours.  My mom and I both use an antique singer sewing machine from about the 1960's, but it's down for repair right now.  Plus, I feel hand sewing gives it more character.  I find using fleece for stuffed animals is best, as I can get about 1 1/2 yards of it for 5 dollars at my local Joann's in the remnants section.
		
Click to expand...


So cute.  What better use of 7 hours than to create something you'll have forever?



squirrel said:



			Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.





Click to expand...


It looks perfect, and glad you got such good use from the foot.



disneymomof1 said:



Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
Thanks


Click to expand...


Not being a computer gadget person, I never had a thumb drive USB thingy until I got my embroidery machine and wanted to download files and transfer them to my machine.

  I'm going bald scratching my head so much trying to figure out the directions for Molly's jumper.  At this point I'm almost finished, but I must have read and scratched, reread and rescratched trying to figure out the step about the bodice front and bodice lining, and bias and grain, at least 500 million times.

Got lots of  photos to share.  I hope to upload them tomorrow while my son (temporary resident of the room with the computer) goes tubing.  (I'm also going to look into getting the internet in the basement.) *


----------



## mphalens

Happy Mom2 said:


> I've looked everyone, and can't find anything on this so I'm hoping it's not a repeat.
> 
> Has anyone made a Jake and/or Izzy pirate costume?  My DS and DD want to be Jake and Izzy for Halloween this year.  I'm thinking Izzy will be easy.  I just have to make a pixie dust pouch and some purple pants, pink top, pink bandana and some boots.  Jake on the other hand, I have to make a vest (and I can't sew).  Does anyone know of any patterns for a vest or have any ideas for the boots?
> 
> Yes, I know Halloween is months away, but it will take me that long to make the costumes!



I haven't made one yet, but I've been thinking about making some Jake costumes for my boys ... I did find a tutorial at www.dana-made-it.com for a vest ... if you look around she even shows you how to make it into a pirate vest (and shows you how to make a pirate hat too) ... I think there might also be boot instructions ... but I do remember someone else recently posting about "shoe covers" for boots in this thread ... you could try a search ...





DMGeurts said:


> That would be fun... anyone else want to join us with learning our feet?    We'll start next week... which foot should we do first?
> 
> Yes, please pass on the link.
> 
> Oooh - I hope it comes out...    Good job oiling your machine though.
> 
> D~



You can choose the first one ... Or I can look in the Singer book and see which one they "taught" first in the home ec class ... 
I'm just glad to be "forced" to learn them!!!

The link is:  http://stores.ebay.com/231terrysstore

The grease DID come out!!!!  WooHoo!!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



So cute!



kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



Um, Hayley?  How did I NOT know you have an embroidery machine?  Or are you going to use it for hand appliques?  We really do need to have a "planning night" when I get back to the QC 



VBAndrea said:


> I'll join.  I really would love info on how to get rid of the dry skin on my heels once and for all.  My right foot and left foot are about equal in severity so I'm not too picky as to which foot we start with.


 



harleykarolynmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright



WOW!  Congrats on the great deal!!!  Ask away!  I'm still on the "newer" side here, and I have to say, all the things I've made since joining in I NEVER could have done without this fabulous group!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



All of your creations are terrific!  I just love this picture - what cutie-pies!



squirrel said:


> Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.


WOW!!!!  That's gorgeous!!!


Okay ... have to share a couple of things ... 
First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)





Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:





And the back (I just love the bow):





QUESTION:
Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel that dress is amazing! i love that frog! i made a peasent dress with that Tiana fabric,i'll have to post it soon...but it doesn't hold a candle to yours! beautiful!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

SarahJN said:


> Your grandkids are beautiful and all of your creations are adorable!!
> 
> I have to say that it touched my heart to read about your granddaughter, Caroline.  My first daughter was stillborn at 40+ weeks and my fear is that she will be forgotten.


*thank you for your thoughts about my Sweet caroline,she was 36 weeks 4 days and weighed 6 lbs...beautiful babygirl with head full of black hair,i keep her picture they toook at the hosp. by my sewing machine so she is always with me since i can't sew for her as i do the others...Jackson and Avery are her lil brother & sister,i often wonder how much like them she would look and act...so sorry about your loss of your sweet baby...and those triplets are amazingly beautiful and i love your photography of them in your wonderful outfits...*


----------



## teresajoy

duplicate post


----------



## teresajoy

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Oh poo, guess i need to go searching on my hard drive..I did make the purchase off her website, not Etsy, and used PayPal.  Could anyone please give me some guidance as to where the files would "go" on my computer?



Hi, I'm Heather's sister and set up the website for her. Did you create an account on Heather's website before you checked out? If you did if you log in, you will be able to see the files for download. If you didn't you should have been redircted to her site to download the file and you should have an email with a link to the download page, check your spam folder if you aren't seeing it. It should go to your Paypal email address. If you still don['t see it, PM or email me and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

teresajoy said:


> Hi, I'm Heather's sister and set up the website for her. Did you create an account on Heather's website before you checked out? If you did if you log in, you will be able to see the files for download. If you didn't you should have been redircted to her site to download the file and you should have an email with a link to the download page. If you still don['t see it, PM or email me and I'll try to help you out.



Hi Therea, thank you for the response!  I'm on my IPad right now, and don't have access to the other computer till probably tomorrow.  I didn't set up an account before I paid for them, so I will check back tomorrow to see what I can do.  I'm not too worried about it, I'm just frustrated with my lack of knowledge how it works (as the old saying goes, I know just enough to be dangerous!   ). I also sent her an email from her website, so I know we will eventallly get it ( me) straightened out.  I appreciate your response


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back (I just love the bow):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace



Cute pic of the boys, and GREAT skirt.  Patty Young has a women's ALine pattern that I like http://modkidboutique.com/


----------



## VBAndrea

StarTunnel said:


> Yes, go to Joann's!!! I get all of my fabric there!  Thank goodness for the remnants basket!  And here's one of my latest plushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's completely hand sewn, and took me over 7 hours.  My mom and I both use an antique singer sewing machine from about the 1960's, but it's down for repair right now.  Plus, I feel hand sewing gives it more character.  I find using fleece for stuffed animals is best, as I can get about 1 1/2 yards of it for 5 dollars at my local Joann's in the remnants section.


OMG!!!  Hand sewn???  7 hours???  I think I will stick to making clothes!  I actually made two sensory books for a BG and a lot of it was hand sewn.  Some was fun, some was frustrating ~ all of it was too time consuming!  The octopus is adorable and I bet you can do them with scraps of fabric so the remnant bins sound ideal.  Do you make up your own patterns?



squirrel said:


> Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.


It's so pretty seeing it all put together!  My issue before I bought my open toe foot wasn't the length of time it took, it was preciosion in small areas.  I'm still far from perfect with an open toe foot, but it made my hand applique much better looking.



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
> Thanks


YAY!!!!  Spray adhesive and scissors, and some marking pens or chalk pencils.  I also bought ballpoint pins since I do so many t's and only had regular pins.  And purchase some extra needles to have on hand (you'll get a few with the machine, but not enough).  Organ needles work and I just bought two extra sets of ballpoint and one set of regular needles to have on hand.  And do you have a thumb drive for downloading files?

Congrats!!!!  You will love it.  I was so intimidated by mine at first and it's actually very user friendly.



mphalens said:


> The grease DID come out!!!!  WooHoo!!!!
> 
> Okay ... have to share a couple of things ...
> First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back (I just love the bow):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace


Adorable pic of the boys!  Do they get their curly hair from your dh?  Yours looks very straight.

I love your skirt -- I'm a sucker for dots!  It looks fabulous and I like the bow as well. 

I can not help you with an A-line pattern.  I never sew for myself.  I don't like working with large pieces of fabric (mostly because I don't have the space).

What did you use to get the grease out?  I am always looking for good laundry products -- I mainly use stain stick, zout or goo gone but would love to know if there is something better out there.


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Cute!



kha100399 said:


> Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!
> 
> Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.
> 
> thank you for any input!



Welcome!  I know a lot of people buy from Marathon - but I don't have an embroidery machine - so I hope to be asking some of your same questions soon. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I forgot to use the lil picture thingy but the links in the last post worked...
> here are soem more things i have made,with 5 granddaughters it's easy to get carried away.I made all 7 g'babeis flannel pj pants and appliqued tee's for Christmas ,hope i can find the pix t share. lerned the app from th etute on her too! i started on the 1st thraead and read all the way through! took forever,got to where i'd hit and miss but saw all the wonderful pix and picked up pointers here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I love everything!  Your grandchildren are adorable and my favorite is the Sock Monkey jammie set - however it's tied with the Humpty Dumpty!  Love everything.



DISNEYJAZZ said:



here are some more things i've made,trying to egt caught up so i can just post as i sew along with all you creative people...
 Gracies 1st Dsieny shirt,used a pillowcase for the bodice and  a Tink sheet for the sleeves/back and my fave peasent pattern...they are so soft,vintage feeling with the second hand sheets i used.




[/IMG]

Chloes Cinderella made the same as th others.They wore these on our last night in WDW at the Magic Kingdom for light parade and firworks! oh and we had dole whips!







Click to expand...



Again - I love all of these!  I love how creative you are with repurposing.  I do that a lot with the doll clothes I make, if I can't find the perfect fabric - into Goodwill I go, and I almost always find a shirt or something I can rip into.  

Oh and I especially love the step sisters with Cinderella - it looks like they had a lot of fun with it!



VBAndrea said:



			I'll join.  I really would love info on how to get rid of the dry skin on my heels once and for all.  My right foot and left foot are about equal in severity so I'm not too picky as to which foot we start with.
		
Click to expand...


LOL - I think we are doing that on week 19...



VBAndrea said:



			I also wanted to let you know I cut three minutes off my Easy Fits -- I made dd some pj shorts in 37 minutes this morning!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Yay... I haven't made any easy fits since you posted that we are supposed to time them...  I am sure that I will soon. 




VBAndrea said:



			Welcome!  I just want you to know you are making me feel really old. I am a little over a year younger than you and my children (NOT grandchildren) are 7 and 9.
		
Click to expand...


Annnnnd.... she doesn't know which feet to use yet.   



harleykarolynmom said:



			I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright
		
Click to expand...


Welcome!  So, which machine did you get... I just  machines.



DISNEYJAZZ said:



we didn;t want to take up time { ours and others] getting 3 books signed so i decided to make 1 book for each park { and use a few pages in the back for out of park character meals,chef mickeys/1900 park fare} . i got the scarpbooks at hobby lobby for $2.50 each on sale and then emblellished them with ribbons,scrapbooking things,stickers,paint etc..then coated several times with modpodge.
DHS






Click to expand...



Super cute!  I just love how resourceful you are.    And the girls with their Princesses are adorable!



StarTunnel said:



			Yes, go to Joann's!!! I get all of my fabric there!  Thank goodness for the remnants basket!  And here's one of my latest plushes.




She's completely hand sewn, and took me over 7 hours.  My mom and I both use an antique singer sewing machine from about the 1960's, but it's down for repair right now.  Plus, I feel hand sewing gives it more character.  I find using fleece for stuffed animals is best, as I can get about 1 1/2 yards of it for 5 dollars at my local Joann's in the remnants section.
		
Click to expand...


Awwww... THis is so cute!



squirrel said:



			Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.





Click to expand...


AMAZING!!!  I have been so anxious for you to post this dress!  Your applique turned out perfect, I just love it!  So, which occasion will it be worn for?



disneymomof1 said:



Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
Thanks


Click to expand...


Congrats on purchasing my "dream machine" - I can't wait to see what you create with it!  



aboveH20 said:



			Will I still be able to sing "The Star Spangled Banner" at the opening game of the Vikings with only one lung?
		
Click to expand...


Can you sing it with two?



aboveH20 said:



			She enjoyed it more than she probably should have.
		
Click to expand...


ROFL




aboveH20 said:



			It occured to me that I would save a lot of money just buying a one way ticket.  I'm pretty good company -- witty, intelligent, a good listener, I even do the dishes -- but eventually ~D would probably buy me a return ticket.
		
Click to expand...


Sometimes you are just too smart for words...  I am pretty sure that Greyhound has a $49 fare to anywhere...  




aboveH20 said:



  I'm going bald scratching my head so much trying to figure out the directions for Molly's jumper.  At this point I'm almost finished, but I must have read and scratched, reread and rescratched trying to figure out the step about the bodice front and bodice lining, and bias and grain, at least 500 million times.
		
Click to expand...


Did you figure it out?  Is it from Molly's patterns?  I've heard that those are particularily hard.



aboveH20 said:



			Got lots of  photos to share.  I hope to upload them tomorrow while my son (temporary resident of the room with the computer) goes tubing.  (I'm also going to look into getting the internet in the basement.) 

Click to expand...


I can't wait to see!



mphalens said:



			You can choose the first one ... Or I can look in the Singer book and see which one they "taught" first in the home ec class ... 
I'm just glad to be "forced" to learn them!!!

The link is:  http://stores.ebay.com/231terrysstore

Click to expand...


OK - I will look when we get home.  Thanks for the link.  I"ll also look and see which feet we should start with - do you have any preference?  Is there any feet you'll need for an upcoming project?



mphalens said:



			The grease DID come out!!!!  WooHoo!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yay!  So, what did you use?  SOmeone recently told me to rub GoJo (non-pumice) into it... but I haven't tried since I purchased some to clean Patience.



mphalens said:



			Okay ... have to share a couple of things ... 
First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)




Click to expand...


Your boys are just the most adorable boys ever!  I just love thier curly hair!



mphalens said:



			Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:





And the back (I just love the bow):




Click to expand...


This turned out awesome, I super duper love the bow in the back!  Someday, I will be as adorable as you are.  



mphalens said:



QUESTION:
Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace 

Click to expand...


OK - so several months ago - I went to the library to check out some sewing books (I do that a lot to see if I want to buy any)... and I checked out this book about sewing skirts (it was when I was trying to figure out which skirts to make for the wedding in The Netherlands).  Anyways, there are no patterns in this book, all the skirts are made from measurments... but I will highly recommend this book - it was very throrough and had about 20 skirts in it.  You could probably check it out at your library too.  If I ever had to make any more skirts, I would most likely just buy the book.   

http://www.amazon.com/Sew-What-Skir...59/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309780471&sr=8-1#_

We are at the lake, so computer time is limited.    It's a gorgeous morning here though.  






D~*


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Yes I do and I am way behind with sewing. I have exactly one set of outfits done.
> 
> Oh and one other pair of shorts waiting for a matching shirt.
> 
> A skirt cut out but isn't really for the trip and a pair of shorts.
> 
> Thinking of adding a ruffle to a pair of jeans and making shorts since the are ripped.
> 
> I am a classic procrastinator



 I can't wait to see what else you come up with. I loved the AK set you already did.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Beth ,I am a 48 yr. old Nanna to 7 g'babies ages 4 to 9,5 girls and 2 boys and I have been lurking here for a year or so.*


*

 Beth 



mphalens said:



			So, this morning in between making potato salad and visiting my mom & I took a "break" to clean my machine.  We made the decision to WAIT to oil it until after I was done sewing so that we didn't get oil on anything ... Unfortunately I got GREASE on Phalen's pants because when we took the bottom off my machine it must have transferred to the cabinet top 
I have the pants in the wash (had to finish sewing them first) and hopefully the grease spot will come out ... think happy thoughts for me  But the machine is clean ... and sews SO MUCH BETTER (gee, it's like magic!  who would have thunk it?  ) ...
		
Click to expand...


Some people have said to use DAWN dishwashing soap to get grease out. I haven't tried it but maybe it will work.

DH is already worried I am going to freak out if the kids get their clothes dirty at Disney. I told him I am going to wrap them up in plastic before they eat anything



StarTunnel said:



			Hello!  I'm a new member of this thread, who loves to hand sew stuffed animals!  I also like to make American Girl dresses for my little cousin's doll!  I recently made a Tink dress out of green fleece and purple tulle for details.  Does anyone else here like to make stuffed animals?
		
Click to expand...






kha100399 said:



			Hey everyone! I have only posted a few times, but read each and every page daily! You all are a fabulous inspiration!

Can you please direct me where to buy the best embroidery thread? are the sets on "the Bay" decent quality? I would really like a set with a variety of colors to get started with.

thank you for any input!
		
Click to expand...


I use Pacesetter which is the brother recommend brand, but I know have fallen in love with Floriani thread. To me it just has this awesome shine to it.




DISNEYJAZZ said:







Click to expand...


What a beautiful family and all your creations are amazing. I love the apron idea at CM and all the other pics with your dresses in action. Looked like everyone had a great time.



harleykarolynmom said:



			I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright
		
Click to expand...






Scrappy_Tink said:



			Oh poo, guess i need to go searching on my hard drive..I did make the purchase off her website, not Etsy, and used PayPal.  Could anyone please give me some guidance as to where the files would "go" on my computer?  

Click to expand...


Did you actually down load it yourself? Because you need to click download and then something will pop up where you want to save it. 

In  your email from Heather there should be a link to download. Click on that and then save it to what ever folder you have on your computer.

HTH




disneymomof1 said:



Hi everyone, I have been around for a long time, I just haven't posted in a LONG time. My Brother PE 770 is currently on it's way to me courtesy of amazon.  I purchased a set of 48 embroidery thread, got a box of pre-wound bobbins, and some stabilizer.  Now the million dollar question, what else do I need ??
Thanks


Click to expand...


Congrats. Definately curved or embroidery scissors for snipping the fabric away. Also if you don't have one you will need a thumb drive for any files you purchase online.

You will also need some extra needles. After every few shirts I change the needle. I use Schmitz embroidery needles but I think others use ball point.



squirrel said:



			Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.





Click to expand...


That came out so cute. Love it*


----------



## miprender

I don't know if I am going crazy and just can't read anymore but this is the second time after I post on a thread I see all these other posts that were not there when I was going through each page





mphalens said:


> Okay ... have to share a couple of things ...
> First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back (I just love the bow):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace



Your boys are too cute And I love the skirt it came out great.




DMGeurts said:


> OK - so several months ago - I went to the library to check out some sewing books (I do that a lot to see if I want to buy any)... and I checked out this book about sewing skirts (it was when I was trying to figure out which skirts to make for the wedding in The Netherlands).  Anyways, there are no patterns in this book, all the skirts are made from measurments... but I will highly recommend this book - it was very throrough and had about 20 skirts in it.  You could probably check it out at your library too.  If I ever had to make any more skirts, I would most likely just buy the book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sew-What-Skir...59/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309780471&sr=8-1#_
> 
> We are at the lake, so computer time is limited.    It's a gorgeous morning here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



What a beautiful picture


----------



## DMGeurts

And then I forgot to wish everyone a Happy 4th of July...

Soooooo....

Happy 4th of July!  

D~


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a Happy and Safe 4th!  

I LOVE everything you guys have been up to lately.  I finally figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine...my antivirus software update prevents it from talking to my machine...ugh!  So, easy enough fix...for my computer guy!

I hope to get some sewing done soon to have something to share.  I am starting on the kids outfits for our surprise trip in October...can't wait!  

AND...the best news....my Wal-Mart is getting fabic too!  YIPEE!  

I'm on the countdown to my NYC trip...we leave on the 15th and I can't believe it is already here!  I am starting to get a little nervous about the flight (my first time flying and I will be 40 the end of this month...think it is about time to get going!!!).  But I am also very excited!


----------



## cogero

squirrel said:


> Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.



This is gorgeous. I love Tiana



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Oh poo, guess i need to go searching on my hard drive..I did make the purchase off her website, not Etsy, and used PayPal.  Could anyone please give me some guidance as to where the files would "go" on my computer?



You should of also received an email with a link to the files.


Marianne love the boys outfits and your skirt is adorable.

I finished the Toy Story outfit last night. I am almost done with adding the ruffles to Cs shorts. Tried using a new stitch on my machine.

Still think I need practice on my serger more. I have used it exactly twice. 

HAPPY 4th of July.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*
   Happy 4th EVERYONE!

thank you all for all the warm welcomes and friendly comments on my stuff...
 I love all the esy fits {mphelans boys in their star pants are too cute1] love the AG dresses too,i made a few simple sundresses fro Elli's Kit to match her dressesi made her for her birthday in april,nothing fancy but Kit liked them,hehe... 
 a little confession about the DHS dresses the girls were wearing with the Green Army Man,the reason the hems are different sizes is I am a 'cheater' sew-er,I just used the band from the sheet /pillowcase I used for the sleeve fabric, I just pinned,sewed,flipped and top stitched and done! and the sleeve fabric was folded double before I cut out the sleeve so I didn't have to take time to do the hem or elastic in the sleeve! I had so much sewing to do I was using everything I could to save time.
         Confession is GOOD for the 'Sewl' hehe
*


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> LOL - I think we are doing that on week 19...
> 
> Can you sing it with two?
> 
> Sometimes you are just too smart for words...  I am pretty sure that Greyhound has a $49 fare to anywhere...
> 
> OK - I will look when we get home.  Thanks for the link.  I"ll also look and see which feet we should start with - do you have any preference?  Is there any feet you'll need for an upcoming project?
> 
> OK - so several months ago - I went to the library to check out some sewing books (I do that a lot to see if I want to buy any)... and I checked out this book about sewing skirts (it was when I was trying to figure out which skirts to make for the wedding in The Netherlands).  Anyways, there are no patterns in this book, all the skirts are made from measurments... but I will highly recommend this book - it was very throrough and had about 20 skirts in it.  You could probably check it out at your library too.  If I ever had to make any more skirts, I would most likely just buy the book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sew-What-Skir...59/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309780471&sr=8-1#_
> 
> We are at the lake, so computer time is limited.    It's a gorgeous morning here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Can I come to the lake too?  Do you have a lake house?  I love that stone walkway.

OK, regarding the feet, week 19 does me no good.   It's flip flop season right now and my heels could really use some spiffying up.  Could we do it sooner?  And you also inquired about feet for upcoming projects -- I use my right foot for my sewing machine pedal.

Good question about Cheryl and singing with two lungs.  Maybe we could get her a set of two liter GA bottles and fill them with varying amounts of water and she could blow over the tops to create the music (I know it works with glass bottles, not sure about two liter soda bottles, but Cheryl could proabaly make do with those).  

If Greyhound isn't dooing $49 fares to anywhere just get her part way home.  Send her to Chicago and she can hitch hike the reat of the way home.  She won't have any money -- she will have spent it all getting your address.

Can I tell you what happened the last time I checked out a sewing book from the library?  The puppies pulled it out of my bag and chewed the corner.  I expected a $1 or so fine.  Instead they made me pay $22 for a new book, but I am now the proud ower of a used library "Sewing For Dummies" book which I have yet to open.

Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you, I made a pincushion.  I'm not overly happy with how it turned out, but it serves it purpose.  I will take a pic of it whenever I get around to taking pj pics that I've made recently.

How's the fishing?  I just let my dh do all the work.  He sets everything up and puts the bait on.  I cast and reel in and then he has the duty of taking the fish off the hook, cleaning it and cooking it.  I guess I'm a prissy fisherwoman.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a Happy and Safe 4th!
> 
> I LOVE everything you guys have been up to lately.  I finally figure out what is wrong with my embroidery machine...my antivirus software update prevents it from talking to my machine...ugh!  So, easy enough fix...for my computer guy!
> 
> I hope to get some sewing done soon to have something to share.  I am starting on the kids outfits for our surprise trip in October...can't wait!
> 
> AND...the best news....my Wal-Mart is getting fabic too!  YIPEE!
> 
> I'm on the countdown to my NYC trip...we leave on the 15th and I can't believe it is already here!  I am starting to get a little nervous about the flight (my first time flying and I will be 40 the end of this month...think it is about time to get going!!!).  But I am also very excited!


Glad you figured out your software issue.  

I can't wait to see what you start making.  Do you have any dinners or special events planned?

Yay for your Walmart.  I had a dream about Walmarts and fabric departments last night.  I guess I'm excited too and am hoping the one right by my  house gets fabric that's as good as the one a little further away.

I haven't flown in ages (well, about two or three years but I used to fly a lot)-- I actually hate flying now due to all the security crap.  We were going to fly to SLC this summer but dh is having foot surgery so we no longer are and I'm actually kind of happy for it.  I may look into taking a train trip out there next summer instead.  I don't want to be x-rayed and I don't want to be patted down and I don't want issues with it being done with my children either.  NYC will be fun though -- are you seeing any shows?

HAPPY4THTOALL!


----------



## SallyfromDE

StarTunnel said:


> Yes, go to Joann's!!! I get all of my fabric there!  Thank goodness for the remnants basket!  And here's one of my latest plushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's completely hand sewn, and took me over 7 hours.  My mom and I both use an antique singer sewing machine from about the 1960's, but it's down for repair right now.  Plus, I feel hand sewing gives it more character.  I find using fleece for stuffed animals is best, as I can get about 1 1/2 yards of it for 5 dollars at my local Joann's in the remnants section.



Your Octi is adorable. Looks like the one from Nemo. 



StarTunnel said:


> By the way, I'm now working on a Kermit The Frog plush for my soon to be baby cousin.  Everything will be securley sewn, and I'm using blanket stitching along the webbed feet to keep it from fraying.  Are there any other safety things I should worry about?



When I was younger, much, I used to have patterns to make all the Sesame puppets. I wish I still had them. They came out adorable. Kermit was one of them. 



StarTunnel said:


> I can't figure out what kind of plush to make next.



Being Disney crazy, it would have to be one of those characters. What about Flounder?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*here are soem things i made in the past,with Halloween coming in a few mos. i have already started the grands thinking about what they wanna be,so they can change their minds 100 times between now and oct. 1st! here's Kensleigh from last year,pillowcase with elastic added at the bottom EASY!





Gracie the witch,these were done before i knew how to 'sorta' applique,so they are cut out and ironed on w/ heat & bond.

*




Elli's skirt.





dress for niece for AK this spring





Chloe's snowman outfit she never wore except for 1 pic and she was crying in that...lol





baby gift set i made wfrom inspiration from you all






tee for nephew for disney trip





dress w/ princess/frog fabric for niece .





Elli and Blaze in their skirt/tee that i made for their surprise spring break trip this april.They got to start the main street parade! lots of pixie dust this trip,Elli also got to help start Festival of the Lion King.





sorry for more picture overload,,,,


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*The High School in the City where we live mascot is the Red Elephant,so we have elephant feet a.k.a. 'STOMPS' everywhere ,even the road at the school! so for SPIRIT  Day { football fridays} i made the girls  stomp dresses with fabric my sil gave me ,tons of black fabric from a photo backdrop curtain.FREE,so i made tons of these for friends and family .
 Gracie



*
Kensleigh





Elli in the skirt made from a window valance i posted earlier! they had a weastern spring fling at school...





thanks for looking!


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> Okay ... have to share a couple of things ...
> First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:



I love the photo of the boys on the swing, and your skirt turned out great -- the bow is the perfect finishing touch.



DMGeurts said:


> Can you sing it with two?



"Objection."
"Sustained."

Maybe I've been watching too much of the Casey Anthony trial. 




DMGeurts said:


> Sometimes you are just too smart for words...  I am pretty sure that Greyhound has a $49 fare to anywhere...



Good to know.  Look for me at the lake later this afternoon. 





DMGeurts said:


> Did you figure it out?  Is it from Molly's patterns?  I've heard that those are particularily hard.



I don't know if I figured it out or the waistband, but I finished it and got Ginger to model it, so photos in my next post.  It's definitely a pattern I'd modify slightly if I do it again.



DMGeurts said:


> We are at the lake, so computer time is limited.    It's a gorgeous morning here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Looks peaceful and inspiring . . . hope you have your designer's notebook handy.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'm on the countdown to my NYC trip...we leave on the 15th and I can't believe it is already here!  I am starting to get a little nervous about the flight (my first time flying and I will be 40 the end of this month...think it is about time to get going!!!).  But I am also very excited!



Three things.

1. My grandmother flew for the first time when she was 95 -- from NY to MT.

2. Her real live birth certificate name was Minnie.  

3. She lived to be 108.





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here are soem things i made in the past,with Halloween coming in a few mos. i have already started the grands thinking about what they wanna be,so they can change their minds 100 times between now and oct. 1st! here's Kensleigh from last year,pillowcase with elastic added at the bottom EASY!
> 
> dress for niece for AK this spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby gift set i made wfrom inspiration from you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tee for nephew for disney trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elli and Blaze in their skirt/tee that i made for their surprise spring break trip this april.They got to start the main street parade! lots of pixie dust this trip,Elli also got to help start Festival of the Lion King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for more picture overload,,,,*


*

So many great things.  How did it take you so long to find us?*


----------



## cinderellanprince

i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.

PS: this is the most inspirational site!


----------



## Piper

SarahJN said:


> Your grandkids are beautiful and all of your creations are adorable!!
> 
> I have to say that it touched my heart to read about your granddaughter, Caroline.  My first daughter was stillborn at 40+ weeks and my fear is that she will be forgotten.




After almost 47 years (in August), I can tell you that your daughter will always be alive in your heart.  I will always remember my first son even though I had another son and a daughter who lived.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*made with McCall's 6 great looks,one easy pattern #M5797
I have only bought patterns at thrift stores or at Hancocks when theyhave the $1 or $2 sales.Fabric is ,you guessed it ,sheets! you can see a drawstring bag i made as the gift bag with some upolstery fabric i got for $6 at a thrift store,maybe 10 yards of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this dress was hardest i have done,it has a zipper,me no likey zippers i have discovered! made from a length of fabric i got at the thrift store,not sure what it was,i think someone had made a table cloth. i'd seen dresses like this at target for $20ish i have maybe $7 in this one and she loves it!
pattern info: McCall's Sofunsewnow! #M6067





this is my latest creation...{ well i did a few pillowcase dresses but not uploaded yet.} this dress is the fave peasent dress shirt and i just cut it log enough for a dress.it is made from  a beautiful table cloth i bought hoping to be inspired to make a dress with it { them ,goit 2} they were only $3 or so each and are new with price tags on them...$42!! 
it was easy to just use the border as the hem and cut the sleeves from the center to get the prettiest flowers...my DD Brendi and her dh david surprised th ekids with Taylor Swift { bought in jan,held secret!} they go on sat. and i told Elli to see what Taylor clothes she liked,we found her a skirt/tank/belt but then i thought about this tale cloth and made this,she can belt it or save it for a church dress...i just love it...with pink cowgirl boots she iwll be too cute! 
table cloth





dress % scarf made from corner of the table cloth...i found a pic of Taylor in a blue sundress w/roses after i mae this dress...this is a good 9 yr. old version...




 ok i am done for awhile with the sharing,i know you will al be pleased with a rest from  all th epix...thank you fro looking be back soon...



*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Piper said:


> After almost 47 years (in August), I can tell you that your daughter will always be alive in your heart.  I will always remember my first son even though I had another son and a daughter who lived.


*Piper,Thank you so much for your kind words..It has gotten easier over the years,the 1st 3 or so were th eworst,cried in my car everyday missing a babygirl i never reall knew.My sona nd his wife had just gotten married 3 days before,they were 18,young,dumb and in love...they had waited before they decided to marry and then lost sweet caroline,but they went on to have a son and another daughter whom are precious but Caroline will always be in ur hearts and minds..*


----------



## NiniMorris

cinderellanprince said:


> i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.
> 
> PS: this is the most inspirational site!



First of all what size elastic are you using..the narrower elastic likes to twist no matter what I do to it!  Some times on the wider elastic, I will sew down the middle of the elastic.  It helps to keep the elastic flat...


Good luck!

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

cinderellanprince said:


> i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.
> 
> PS: this is the most inspirational site!



Is the elastic too tight? I usually buy the no roll elastic, then I stretch it before I measure it, becuase it will stretch when you put it through the casing.


----------



## Blyssfull

Hey Embroiders with PE770 machines... I need some help please.

My machine arrived on Friday and yesterday and today I've finally gotten some time to play. I have done designs from the machine but I bought several appliques from Heathersue but when I put them on my jump drive it keeps telling me the "pattern can not be used". I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?

I've just loaded dst and pes files and it still didn't work so I loaded all the files and that didn't change anything either... does anyone have any tips or had this problem before? 

Thanks!


----------



## disneymomof1

Just a few more quick questions about the Brother 770.  I know most everyone orders their thread from Marathon, what do you get Polyester or Rayon ?  The needles are just regular sewing or ball point needles, not special embroidery machine needles ?   Thanks again everyone for all the responses for my first few questions.


----------



## StarTunnel

SallyfromDE said:


> Your Octi is adorable. Looks like the one from Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, much, I used to have patterns to make all the Sesame puppets. I wish I still had them. They came out adorable. Kermit was one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Being Disney crazy, it would have to be one of those characters. What about Flounder?



Thatnks for the Octi-comments, I did notice she looks like the nemo one.  When I showed it to my family they all said "You guys made me ink"
Flounder is a great idea!  I LOVE the little mermaid, and I was even thinking of making an Ariel doll, as I have some newly aquired Peach felt.  I guess I'll have to make a Flounder to go with her!


----------



## NiniMorris

Blyssfull said:


> Hey Embroiders with PE770 machines... I need some help please.
> 
> My machine arrived on Friday and yesterday and today I've finally gotten some time to play. I have done designs from the machine but I bought several appliques from Heathersue but when I put them on my jump drive it keeps telling me the "pattern can not be used". I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> I've just loaded dst and pes files and it still didn't work so I loaded all the files and that didn't change anything either... does anyone have any tips or had this problem before?
> 
> Thanks!



First, make sure you delete the dst files...my machine gets confused if there are other files on there.  Then, make sure they are not in a folder on the thumb drive.  They have to be in the root file or they cannot be read.  Also, some thumb drives are a bit crazy....I have to put them in and wait to see if the light on the thumb drive blinks...and THEN push the usb button...otherwise...it thinks the thumb drive isn't there.  (oddly enough that only happens on the more expensive drives...not the cheap ones!  LOL)


Hope that helps!

Nini


----------



## StarTunnel

@ VBAdrea (I cant get the quote right) 

Oh yeah it can be frustrating when my thread starts to twist.  I do make my own patterns, in fact I have one on my little website I set up so people can get cute patterns for free.  I make the patterns after I creat the animal so I'm sure it's set up right.  I actually get the ideas for the projects by searching google, and then I figure out how to make them on my own.  A lot of my stuff is just guess measuring, and fixing shapes as I go along.  I'm actually in the middle of 2 projects now, one Kermit baby toy, which I'm using my own Kermit Pook-a-Looz as a type of guide, and an Ortensia the cat plush (Ozwald Rabbit's girlfriend) and I'm using a Disney Store Ozwald as a pattern.  It took me a good 5 hours to finish the head because its in 3 strange pieces.


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Hey Embroiders with PE770 machines... I need some help please.
> 
> My machine arrived on Friday and yesterday and today I've finally gotten some time to play. I have done designs from the machine but I bought several appliques from Heathersue but when I put them on my jump drive it keeps telling me the "pattern can not be used". I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> I've just loaded dst and pes files and it still didn't work so I loaded all the files and that didn't change anything either... does anyone have any tips or had this problem before?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you unzip the file first?  I am somewhat of a computer dunce, but I can you what I do.  HeatherSue should sent you a zipped file.  You click on the zipped file to unzip it and then you will get a list.  I find the 5x7 PES design and drag it to my flash drive.  Then I do a "Safely Remove Hardware" thing on the computer to remove the flash drive.  I plug it into to the PE770 and have no problems.  If you are already doing that, then I'm clueless.  Maybe your thumb drive needs to be reformatted??? (And I have no clue how to do that -- wait, I know how:  Ask DH.)




disneymomof1 said:


> Just a few more quick questions about the Brother 770.  I know most everyone orders their thread from Marathon, what do you get Polyester or Rayon ?  The needles are just regular sewing or ball point needles, not special embroidery machine needles ?   Thanks again everyone for all the responses for my first few questions.



I got rayon as was recommended on here so it doesn't melt when you iron it.  I ordered my needles from Marathon too.  I bought two different kinds.  I bough the organ ballpoint ones for t-shirts and then a regular pack of needles for cotton.  I also ordered the Marathon tear away stabilizer -- it's inexpensive and works great.  I buy Floriani medium weight cut away that I can only get at my sew-vac store.  

If you scroll back to threads around Mother's Day I asked a lot of questions and got great help.

And now I have a question I would like to post:
QUESTION?
My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.


----------



## Blyssfull

NiniMorris said:


> First, make sure you delete the dst files...my machine gets confused if there are other files on there.  Then, make sure they are not in a folder on the thumb drive.  They have to be in the root file or they cannot be read.  Also, some thumb drives are a bit crazy....I have to put them in and wait to see if the light on the thumb drive blinks...and THEN push the usb button...otherwise...it thinks the thumb drive isn't there.  (oddly enough that only happens on the more expensive drives...not the cheap ones!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Nini





VBAndrea said:


> Did you unzip the file first?  I am somewhat of a computer dunce, but I can you what I do.  HeatherSue should sent you a zipped file.  You click on the zipped file to unzip it and then you will get a list.  I find the 5x7 PES design and drag it to my flash drive.  Then I do a "Safely Remove Hardware" thing on the computer to remove the flash drive.  I plug it into to the PE770 and have no problems.  If you are already doing that, then I'm clueless.  Maybe your thumb drive needs to be reformatted??? (And I have no clue how to do that -- wait, I know how:  Ask DH.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rayon as was recommended on here so it doesn't melt when you iron it.  I ordered my needles from Marathon too.  I bought two different kinds.  I bough the organ ballpoint ones for t-shirts and then a regular pack of needles for cotton.  I also ordered the Marathon tear away stabilizer -- it's inexpensive and works great.  I buy Floriani medium weight cut away that I can only get at my sew-vac store.
> 
> If you scroll back to threads around Mother's Day I asked a lot of questions and got great help.
> 
> And now I have a question I would like to post:
> QUESTION?
> My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.




Thank you ladies so very much. I actually got a Minnie Mouse head to stitch out. It's not perfect but it's my first. YAY! I'm so excited. Thank God for being married to a geek... he helps me on the computer stuff but Nini that info really helped! 


So that makes me ask a question on top of a question: Are you only suppose to use the Brother bobbin thread that came with the machine like Andrea asked? Or like with regular machines you match your bobbin to your thread... cuz I wind my own too, matching colors. I know that sounds like a ridiculously newbie question but I'd rather know than be doing things wrong.

Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.

You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> Cute pic of the boys, and GREAT skirt.  Patty Young has a women's ALine pattern that I like http://modkidboutique.com/



Thanks!  And thanks for the link!  I'll have to check it out!



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable pic of the boys!  Do they get their curly hair from your dh?  Yours looks very straight.
> 
> I love your skirt -- I'm a sucker for dots!  It looks fabulous and I like the bow as well.
> 
> I can not help you with an A-line pattern.  I never sew for myself.  I don't like working with large pieces of fabric (mostly because I don't have the space).
> 
> What did you use to get the grease out?  I am always looking for good laundry products -- I mainly use stain stick, zout or goo gone but would love to know if there is something better out there.



I actually have wavy hair, but I straighten it almost every day ... DH also has curls though (although he keeps his hair so short I forget sometimes) ... 

For getting the grease out:  First we took a wet washcloth with cold water to pick up as much of the grease as we could.  Then we rubbed goldbond foot powder into the spots ... then we used Melaleuca's Sol-u-Mel and rubbed it in... washed on cold with other dark laundry   I did miss another spot on the back of the leg, but it's not that big and I don't notice it at all when he has them on...



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I will look when we get home.  Thanks for the link.  I"ll also look and see which feet we should start with - do you have any preference?  Is there any feet you'll need for an upcoming project?
> 
> 
> Yay!  So, what did you use?  SOmeone recently told me to rub GoJo (non-pumice) into it... but I haven't tried since I purchased some to clean Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Your boys are just the most adorable boys ever!  I just love thier curly hair!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out awesome, I super duper love the bow in the back!  Someday, I will be as adorable as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so several months ago - I went to the library to check out some sewing books (I do that a lot to see if I want to buy any)... and I checked out this book about sewing skirts (it was when I was trying to figure out which skirts to make for the wedding in The Netherlands).  Anyways, there are no patterns in this book, all the skirts are made from measurments... but I will highly recommend this book - it was very throrough and had about 20 skirts in it.  You could probably check it out at your library too.  If I ever had to make any more skirts, I would most likely just buy the book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sew-What-Skir...59/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309780471&sr=8-1#_
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks!!!!  I'm off to look for that book ... and thanks for the compliments on the boys ... it's their cuteness that keeps them out of all the trouble they get into ... 

As for the feet ... I just got a specialty foot (for applique and satin stitch) in the mail ... I can't remember what all the other feet are except the ruffler ... so I'm up for anything 

Enjoy your time at the lake!  It looks beautiful!!!



miprender said:


> Some people have said to use DAWN dishwashing soap to get grease out. I haven't tried it but maybe it will work.
> 
> DH is already worried I am going to freak out if the kids get their clothes dirty at Disney. I told him I am going to wrap them up in plastic before they eat anything



I didn't try DAWN this time, but I've also heard that as well ... 
 about wrapping them in plastic   The $1 store ponchos might work well for that purpose 




miprender said:


> I don't know if I am going crazy and just can't read anymore but this is the second time after I post on a thread I see all these other posts that were not there when I was going through each page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boys are too cute And I love the skirt it came out great.



I have the same thing happen to me ... 
Thanks for the compliments 



cogero said:


> Marianne love the boys outfits and your skirt is adorable.
> 
> I finished the Toy Story outfit last night. I am almost done with adding the ruffles to Cs shorts. Tried using a new stitch on my machine.
> 
> Still think I need practice on my serger more. I have used it exactly twice.
> 
> HAPPY 4th of July.



Can't wait to see the Toy Story outfit!!!  What stitch did you try out???



aboveH20 said:


> I love the photo of the boys on the swing, and your skirt turned out great -- the bow is the perfect finishing touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.  Look for me at the lake later this afternoon.



I just love that picture too ... so glad they snapped it for me  

I think I might join y'all at the lake ... that picture just looks wonderful!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> dress % scarf made from corner of the table cloth...i found a pic of Taylor in a blue sundress w/roses after i mae this dress...this is a good 9 yr. old version...



That dress is adorable!!!  I'm sure she'll love it! 

I'll be back in a while to post pictures of the boys from the parade this morning ... they wore their new patriotic pants   I just love this little parade ... it started because one of the local teachers lost her husband unexpectedly right before the 4th one year.  She had two young girls and her husband loved the 4th of July ... so she took them outside and they marched up and down the street banging pots and pans ... since then the little parade has grown and grown ... the town community marching band marches, the fire department brings some of their trucks (including the two vintage ones that live in the museum the rest of the year), the 8th grade graduates have a "float" (farm wagon pulled by a tractor) ... people ride their riding lawn mowers all decked out for the 4th ... but the best part is all of the kids that ride their bikes, scooters, rollerblades/skates, big wheels, power wheels - all decked out in red, white & blue ... they get to ride at the front of the parade... 

It's like  magic!  It's one of those small town things that I miss so much living in a big city ...


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... as promised!

The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:





That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:





And I just have to share these two:
The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:





And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:





HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!


*oh i love their pants and the pix! love the cousins shot too! I have a great niece Lillie and oldest granddaughter is Elli-short for Elliana...thanks for sharing...

i'm cutting out a tote bag pattern i got at wallyworld the other day fro 96 cents,figured it'd come in handy fro granddaughters to carry sheets to pre-k in each week...*


----------



## NiniMorris

Blyssfull said:


> Thank you ladies so very much. I actually got a Minnie Mouse head to stitch out. It's not perfect but it's my first. YAY! I'm so excited. Thank God for being married to a geek... he helps me on the computer stuff but Nini that info really helped!
> 
> 
> So that makes me ask a question on top of a question: Are you only suppose to use the Brother bobbin thread that came with the machine like Andrea asked? Or like with regular machines you match your bobbin to your thread... cuz I wind my own too, matching colors. I know that sounds like a ridiculously newbie question but I'd rather know than be doing things wrong.
> 
> Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.
> 
> You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.




I use either the bobbin thread or pre-wounds.  One reason you might be seeing the extra space is because you are using the same thread in the bobbin as on the top. The bobbin thread is thinner, so it helps keep that area away....does that make sense?  The only time I use the same color thread on the bobbin is when I am doing  'in the hoop' things, that is when you will see the top and bottom.

BTW...I like pre-wounds from Marathon...my machine will not wind the bobbins right...and I went through a time where EVERY bobbin I bought would break or warp when I tried to wind them...even at slow speed.  So I go for anything that is easier!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I agree with Nini...I like the prewounds unless making an in-the-hoop design, which usually needs a colored thread.  I have a box of prewounds I inherited with the machine, it's all I've ever used except for ITH stuff.  I've got several spools of bobbin thread, but figured since the prewound stuff was on the machine cabinet, that's what mom must have used most of the time.  I never paid attention, she always did the embroidery for me, I was spoiled that way.  It's taken me 3 years to go through almost the entire 144 spool box, which came from Long Creek Mills.  I'm about at the point where I need to decide what I want to order next, and from where...I think my sister lived near there when mom made the purchase on a visit, but she's since moved.  Is Marathon thread a site all it's own, or do y'all have a favorite place?  And, while I'm thinking on it...stabilizer...someone (Nini maybe when you made the kajillion shirts for your family WDW trip ) posted a place to purchase bulk, precut stabilizer.  I thought i had bookmarked it, but guess I didn't because I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I agree with Nini...I like the prewounds unless making an in-the-hoop design, which usually needs a colored thread.  I have a box of prewounds I inherited with the machine, it's all I've ever used except for ITH stuff.  I've got several spools of bobbin thread, but figured since the prewound stuff was on the machine cabinet, that's what mom must have used most of the time.  I never paid attention, she always did the embroidery for me, I was spoiled that way.  It's taken me 3 years to go through almost the entire 144 spool box, which came from Long Creek Mills.  I'm about at the point where I need to decide what I want to order next, and from where...I think my sister lived near there when mom made the purchase on a visit, but she's since moved.  Is Marathon thread a site all it's own, or do y'all have a favorite place?  And, while I'm thinking on it...stabilizer...someone (Nini maybe when you made the kajillion shirts for your family WDW trip ) posted a place to purchase bulk, precut stabilizer.  I thought i had bookmarked it, but guess I didn't because I can't seem to find it now.



Marathon is Marathon dot com.  That is where you can get the stabilizer as well....and it was only half a kajillion shirts..thank you very much!  LOL!! This year I am only making around 48...haven't gotten a firm number yet!

I actually get my stabilizer when the Atlanta Quilt and sewing show is in town.  Marathon always has a booth there and I stock up then...




Nini


----------



## harleykarolynmom

i am trying to post these pic if anyone has any advice on working this machine I would appriciate it


----------



## harleykarolynmom




----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Can I come to the lake too?  Do you have a lake house?  I love that stone walkway.



My in-laws have the lake house, it's been in DH's family since 1943... they currently live out of state, so we are able to use it a little more frequently.  I love the stone walkway too - it's very pretty - they have spent the last 6 years building the new lake house (after taking down the old one that was in much need of repair) - and it officially opened in 2010.  We are very fortunate to have a place to go and relax.  This is also the first time we have ever had internet here.  



VBAndrea said:


> OK, regarding the feet, week 19 does me no good.   It's flip flop season right now and my heels could really use some spiffying up.  Could we do it sooner?  And you also inquired about feet for upcoming projects -- I use my right foot for my sewing machine pedal.


  Fine, you can work ahead if you need to... but don't give all the answers away while we are still learning.  



VBAndrea said:


> If Greyhound isn't dooing $49 fares to anywhere just get her part way home.  Send her to Chicago and she can hitch hike the reat of the way home.  She won't have any money -- she will have spent it all getting your address.



ROFL...  I"m still waiting for her to show up.  She's probably at my house right now, working on Patience.  



VBAndrea said:


> Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you, I made a pincushion.  I'm not overly happy with how it turned out, but it serves it purpose.  I will take a pic of it whenever I get around to taking pj pics that I've made recently.



Yay - I can't wait to see.



VBAndrea said:


> How's the fishing?  I just let my dh do all the work.  He sets everything up and puts the bait on.  I cast and reel in and then he has the duty of taking the fish off the hook, cleaning it and cooking it.  I guess I'm a prissy fisherwoman.



So far, fishing isn't all that great.  We went to put the boat in the lake this morning, and I noticed that the tabs expired in 2010 - and the State of MN is in the middle of a shutdown... so we can't put the boat in the water until we can get tabs - which may not be this trip.



aboveH20 said:


> Good to know.  Look for me at the lake later this afternoon.


I've been watching for you...  are you coming or what?  I'll bet you're at my house, sewing away on Patience.


Everything is just so great!!    Thank you for sharing.  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



Super duper cute!!!!!  What a great family pic you all make - those boys are just adorable in their new duds!  

D~


----------



## harleykarolynmom




----------



## DMGeurts

harleykarolynmom said:


>



OMG!!!  I love that machine!

Does she sew?  DO you know the model #?  I initially thought she was a 400 series, but now I don't think so.  

If she sews - I bet she'll sew through metal!    And if you decide to restore her and clean her up - I bet she will really shine.  Her head looks like it's in magnificant shape.

If you are looking for a value on her - she is only worth what someone else is willing to pay.  Unfortunately, vintage machines are a dime a dozen.  There are a lot of people that truly enjoy sewing on them (me) there are a lot more that prefer new machines, and still more that consider them garbage and throw them to the curb.

Here's a great website for restoring old machines...  This woman is just a whiz and her site helped me a great deal when I was restoring Patience.  If you read back to last week - you can probably find some of my posts here regarding her.

http://www.sew-classic.com/

Good luck, and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.  I don't have a lot of info with me right now, but I can help out once I return home.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

harleykarolynmom said:


>





harleykarolynmom said:


>



Actually, it looks like the precursor to the Singer Rocketeer...  A machine I would love to own one day (and also a black 301)  - I have a few minutes, so I'll try to help you out with some info to get you started.  Do you have a manual?

Actually, I found it... it's a Singer 328k

Here's a website with a photo of one that's been fully restored - gorgeous!  She has some fabulous machines, including the black 301 that I want next.  

http://imcinnis.blogspot.com/

D~


----------



## StarTunnel

The froggy baby toy is done!  Flippers are hard to hem.


----------



## Clio

An update on my Walmart's fabric department.  We started selling fabric today.  Since I work in a nearby department, I was told that I'd have to learn to cut fabric , too.  Don't they realize how dangerous this is? I'll never get out of there without buying more.

I'd just about given up on my 1979 era Kenmore sewimg machine. It had forgotten how to do any stitch other than straight.  Saturday I cleaned it and played with the dials and now it's working again !  My other machine is a Singer Golden Touch and Sew.  It's a good machine but some of the gears are nylon and tend to wear out after time.  

Liz


----------



## cogero

home from my parents where I spent the 4th with the kids. DH had to go to work OT as extra police security at the Fireworks then he has to work tonite. I am debating going to work on something but I got a tad too much sun so I am not really sure I want to.

I wind my own bobbins. I use whatever I buy at my local brother dealer.


----------



## cogero

A couple things to share.

I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.





Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.





I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Thank you ladies so very much. I actually got a Minnie Mouse head to stitch out. It's not perfect but it's my first. YAY! I'm so excited. Thank God for being married to a geek... he helps me on the computer stuff but Nini that info really helped!
> 
> 
> So that makes me ask a question on top of a question: Are you only suppose to use the Brother bobbin thread that came with the machine like Andrea asked? Or like with regular machines you match your bobbin to your thread... cuz I wind my own too, matching colors. I know that sounds like a ridiculously newbie question but I'd rather know than be doing things wrong.
> 
> Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.
> 
> You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.


None of my appliques turn out holey.  I see Nini mentioned it might be your bobbin thread.  All I've used is the thread that came with the machines for the bobbins, except once I accidentally grabbed a spool of white sulky thread to use and it worked fine, but Sulky isn't the cheapest.  I guess I need to figure out who sells the Brother stuff b/c I've wound several bobbins myself and only one went askew.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!


Oozing cuteness!!!!  I love all the photos.  Your boys are so adorable.  OK, this pic of you looks totally different than the last ones.  Your hair looked much darker in the circle skirt photos and here it looks like Phalen's (Phalen is your oldest, correct??).  And now that you have it down I can see it is not completely straight.  Anyhoo, love the pics with the cousins -- their hair is so cute too.  And adore your family photo!



Clio said:


> An update on my Walmart's fabric department.  We started selling fabric today.  Since I work in a nearby department, I was told that I'd have to learn to cut fabric , too.  Don't they realize how dangerous this is? I'll never get out of there without buying more.
> 
> I'd just about given up on my 1979 era Kenmore sewimg machine. It had forgotten how to do any stitch other than straight.  Saturday I cleaned it and played with the dials and now it's working again !  My other machine is a Singer Golden Touch and Sew.  It's a good machine but some of the gears are nylon and tend to wear out after time.
> 
> Liz


Cool that you work there!  Maybe you can make some accidental cuts if you want some better discounts -- remnant what you cut wrong!



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.


I love the fabric you used for the ruffles.  OK, I've told you before and you did not listen, so now I must reprimand you:
BIGGER PICTURES PLEASE!!!




ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!


So pretty!!!  I'm going to have to see what size that pattern goes to -- I really like it.


----------



## micki1881

Happy 4th Of July
Hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## mphalens

harleykarolynmom said:


>



Oooh!  That looks like a great old machine ... Mine has the model number on that roundish "sticker" down on the right ... 
Does it work?  Are you planning to restore it?  



DMGeurts said:


> My in-laws have the lake house, it's been in DH's family since 1943... they currently live out of state, so we are able to use it a little more frequently.  I love the stone walkway too - it's very pretty - they have spent the last 6 years building the new lake house (after taking down the old one that was in much need of repair) - and it officially opened in 2010.  We are very fortunate to have a place to go and relax.  This is also the first time we have ever had internet here.
> 
> Fine, you can work ahead if you need to... but don't give all the answers away while we are still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL...  I"m still waiting for her to show up.  She's probably at my house right now, working on Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay - I can't wait to see.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, fishing isn't all that great.  We went to put the boat in the lake this morning, and I noticed that the tabs expired in 2010 - and the State of MN is in the middle of a shutdown... so we can't put the boat in the water until we can get tabs - which may not be this trip.
> 
> 
> I've been watching for you...  are you coming or what?  I'll bet you're at my house, sewing away on Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is just so great!!    Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Super duper cute!!!!!  What a great family pic you all make - those boys are just adorable in their new duds!
> 
> D~



Lucky you about the lake house privileges!  But that stinks about the boat   I hope you don't get home to find a 3 bear situation though ... Patience & her brothers all worn out and Cheryl asleep in a bed 

Thanks for the compliments!  It's rare that I'm NOT behind the camera but I've tried to learn to hand it over and have someone take a shot of the four of us now and then (otherwise I don't get any family pics) ... 



Clio said:


> An update on my Walmart's fabric department.  We started selling fabric today.  Since I work in a nearby department, I was told that I'd have to learn to cut fabric , too.  Don't they realize how dangerous this is? I'll never get out of there without buying more.
> 
> I'd just about given up on my 1979 era Kenmore sewimg machine. It had forgotten how to do any stitch other than straight.  Saturday I cleaned it and played with the dials and now it's working again !  My other machine is a Singer Golden Touch and Sew.  It's a good machine but some of the gears are nylon and tend to wear out after time.
> 
> Liz



Oooh!  I'd be in BIG trouble if I worked there too ... I don't think I could ever work in a fabric or craft store ... I'd never bring home a paycheck!  And Yay! for cleaning your machine and getting it running again!!!  It's amazing what cleaning it can do!



DMGeurts said:


> Actually, it looks like the precursor to the Singer Rocketeer...  A machine I would love to own one day (and also a black 301)  - I have a few minutes, so I'll try to help you out with some info to get you started.  Do you have a manual?
> 
> Actually, I found it... it's a Singer 328k
> 
> Here's a website with a photo of one that's been fully restored - gorgeous!  She has some fabulous machines, including the black 301 that I want next.
> 
> http://imcinnis.blogspot.com/
> 
> D~



You rock!  Of course now I'm going to have to go read all about it ... 



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.



LOVE the ruffle jean shorts!!!  And the Buzz outfit!!!  I totally told my mom today that I think I might take one of my AG dolls home with me this time since all of Carla C's patterns seem to come with AG patterns ... 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



SO SO SO adorable!!!!  Can we get a close up of the material pattern though?  I can't make Disney tie-in suggestions unless I know what it is 



VBAndrea said:


> Oozing cuteness!!!!  I love all the photos.  Your boys are so adorable.  OK, this pic of you looks totally different than the last ones.  Your hair looked much darker in the circle skirt photos and here it looks like Phalen's (Phalen is your oldest, correct??).  And now that you have it down I can see it is not completely straight.  Anyhoo, love the pics with the cousins -- their hair is so cute too.  And adore your family photo!



LOL - the picture taken of me in the skirt was POOR lighting combined with it being taken on my iphone ... My natural color is pretty close to Phalen's ... but I dyed it in the middle of May and went BROWN with golden highlights ... it's faded out to almost my natural color again (but still has highlights) ... I'm trying to decide what to do with it ... I LOVED being a brunette but the girl I had cut & color it left the salon and I don't know if I want to keep going there ... they seem to be losing people left and right lately ... 


We just got home from a busy afternoon ... we rode bikes 3+ miles each way to the beach and back (took a run in the bay water while we were there) ... then jumped into dry clothes and into the cars to go watch fireworks ... We're leaving to head back to NC tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing!!!  Looks like we'll be leaving tomorrow night and driving through so I have enough time to pack tomorrow ... 

Hope everyone had a safe & happy 4th!


----------



## ncmomof2

mphalens said:


> SO SO SO adorable!!!!  Can we get a close up of the material pattern though?  I can't make Disney tie-in suggestions unless I know what it is



Thanks!  I meant the pattern, not that dress for our trip.  This one has cupcakes for her birthday.  I am going to so something with dots for disney.  I think I will use the mickey comic fabric for the godets.


----------



## MaeB

DMGeurts said:


> Actually, it looks like the precursor to the Singer Rocketeer...  A machine I would love to own one day (and also a black 301)  - I have a few minutes, so I'll try to help you out with some info to get you started.  Do you have a manual?
> 
> Actually, I found it... it's a Singer 328k
> 
> Here's a website with a photo of one that's been fully restored - gorgeous!  She has some fabulous machines, including the black 301 that I want next.
> 
> http://imcinnis.blogspot.com/
> 
> D~



D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

oops double post


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aboveH20 said:


> I love the photo of the boys on the swing, and your skirt turned out great -- the bow is the perfect finishing touch.
> 
> 
> 
> "Objection."
> "Sustained."
> 
> Maybe I've been watching too much of the Casey Anthony trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.  Look for me at the lake later this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I figured it out or the waistband, but I finished it and got Ginger to model it, so photos in my next post.  It's definitely a pattern I'd modify slightly if I do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks peaceful and inspiring . . . hope you have your designer's notebook handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Three things.
> 
> 1. My grandmother flew for the first time when she was 95 -- from NY to MT.
> 
> 2. Her real live birth certificate name was Minnie.
> 
> 3. She lived to be 108.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many great things.  How did it take you so long to find us?


*I've been lurking here for about a year and a half,old computer was so slow i just looked & learned,dsil and dd gave me his old computer for my b'day! faster than my old one and so sweet of him { he's new to the family since march! and he's a great dh and stepdad for my dd and her kids1] anyways i finally got the time and computer power to jin in with all of you ladies wonderful work...I've read all the way from page 1 part 1...so i feel like i know you all already! thanks for the warm welcome1 Beth Nanna2Eight*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!


That dres is soooo pretty! can't wait to see how you do a disney version!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

yes I sews at least the little I know how to do I have only sewed the bottom of 2 skirts to make pouches for my fish extender for our cruise.  it is a 328k it doesn't have a manual and with me being such a new at sewing it might take a while but i just mentioned to my mom i would like a sewing machine and she went to an auction and got this and the cabinet for $8 with fees and tax so really cant beat it


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> [/B]



You keep posting so many cute things. Keep them coming




cinderellanprince said:


> i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.
> 
> PS: this is the most inspirational site!



Did you twist the elastic after pulling it through. I have done that several times. After I pull it through and then sew the casing up I was somehow twisting the end piece. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Just a few more quick questions about the Brother 770.  I know most everyone orders their thread from Marathon, what do you get Polyester or Rayon ?  The needles are just regular sewing or ball point needles, not special embroidery machine needles ?   Thanks again everyone for all the responses for my first few questions.



As for needles I always buy the embroidery ones and use them on my Tshirts all the time.



VBAndrea said:


> My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.



I only buy the Brother bobbin thread but I have to get it at a sewing machine store that is a brother dealer. I am too afraid to try anything else



Blyssfull said:


> Thank you ladies so very much. I actually got a Minnie Mouse head to stitch out. It's not perfect but it's my first. YAY! I'm so excited. Thank God for being married to a geek... he helps me on the computer stuff but Nini that info really helped!
> 
> 
> So that makes me ask a question on top of a question: Are you only suppose to use the Brother bobbin thread that came with the machine like Andrea asked? Or like with regular machines you match your bobbin to your thread... cuz I wind my own too, matching colors. I know that sounds like a ridiculously newbie question but I'd rather know than be doing things wrong.
> 
> Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.
> 
> You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.



What type of stabilizer are you using? I use Cut Away as it is sturdier for appliquing on Tshirts.




mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



  You "guyz" are such a cute family. (see I had to use my RI accent in there)




harleykarolynmom said:


>



Sweet!




cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.



Those came out so cute. I really love the alien and wanted one of my kids to pick it but DS3 wanted Woody 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



That is so pretty. Love the twirl factor.



mphalens said:


> We just got home from a busy afternoon ... we rode bikes 3+ miles each way to the beach and back (took a run in the bay water while we were there) ... then jumped into dry clothes and into the cars to go watch fireworks ... We're leaving to head back to NC tomorrow and I haven't packed a thing!!!  Looks like we'll be leaving tomorrow night and driving through so I have enough time to pack tomorrow ...
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe & happy 4th!



Safe travels and hopefully we can meet up in August when you head back to RI. I know our boys will get along great since all of them are huge Star War fans


----------



## mphalens

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I meant the pattern, not that dress for our trip.  This one has cupcakes for her birthday.  I am going to so something with dots for disney.  I think I will use the mickey comic fabric for the goblets.


  That makes so much more sense!




MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



Oooh!  pretty!!!



harleykarolynmom said:


> yes I sews at least the little I know how to do I have only sewed the bottom of 2 skirts to make pouches for my fish extender for our cruise.  it is a 328k it doesn't have a manual and with me being such a new at sewing it might take a while but i just mentioned to my mom i would like a sewing machine and she went to an auction and got this and the cabinet for $8 with fees and tax so really cant beat it




That's an awesome deal!  Have you checked ebay for the manual?  I recently found a Home Ec manual for my 401A ... it's great!  It cost me $12 but SOOOO worth it!!!



miprender said:


> You "guyz" are such a cute family. (see I had to use my RI accent in there)


 Youz Guyz are hilarious! 

{QUOTE=miprender;41720352]
Safe travels and hopefully we can meet up in August when you head back to RI. I know our boys will get along great since all of them are huge Star War fans[/QUOTE]

Aw!  Thanks!!!  And yes, we'll have to meet up in August when we come back!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



This is an amazing machine!  You have yourself a Singer treadle machine - and there are many many people in the modern world that still use treadles as their primary machine!    I would seriously go to this website...  they do a lot of treadle restoration and I am sure you could find all the info you need to restore it.  

http://www.quiltingboard.com/virtual_section.jsp?vsnum=1013

I do know that all the belts and everything are readily available on the internet, but you might have to dig around on that forum a bit to find the info you need to restore it.  It's a great machine and I can't wait to see it all finished!  



harleykarolynmom said:


> yes I sews at least the little I know how to do I have only sewed the bottom of 2 skirts to make pouches for my fish extender for our cruise.  it is a 328k it doesn't have a manual and with me being such a new at sewing it might take a while but i just mentioned to my mom i would like a sewing machine and she went to an auction and got this and the cabinet for $8 with fees and tax so really cant beat it



That is a fantastic deal.  Here's the link for the free online pdf manual (you'll have to download the 319k - same machine - yours has a freearm - this is the manual yours would have originally come with.  Inside the manual, it will tell you everything you ever needed to know about your machine.    When I first started sewing, I sat down and read the manual, cover to cover, twice -- with the machine in front of me, so I could learn the parts.

If anyone else needs manuals online - they should all be here and be free:

http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/singer-sewing-machine-manuals.html



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.



THese are so cute!  You did a great job!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



I love this dress!  I am going to that website now!

D~


----------



## RMAMom

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> Happy 4th EVERYONE!
> 
> thank you all for all the warm welcomes and friendly comments on my stuff...
> I love all the esy fits {mphelans boys in their star pants are too cute1] love the AG dresses too,i made a few simple sundresses fro Elli's Kit to match her dressesi made her for her birthday in april,nothing fancy but Kit liked them,hehe...
> a little confession about the DHS dresses the girls were wearing with the Green Army Man,the reason the hems are different sizes is I am a 'cheater' sew-er,I just used the band from the sheet /pillowcase I used for the sleeve fabric, I just pinned,sewed,flipped and top stitched and done! and the sleeve fabric was folded double before I cut out the sleeve so I didn't have to take time to do the hem or elastic in the sleeve! I had so much sewing to do I was using everything I could to save time.
> Confession is GOOD for the 'Sewl' hehe
> *



I'm a little late but wanted to say welcome. I also sew for my grandbabies, I only have two but I'm currently working on outfits for our trip this Sept.



cinderellanprince said:


> i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.
> 
> PS: this is the most inspirational site!



Twisting the elastic is a very common mistake and very frustrating because a lot of times you don't notice until you have it in and then it has to come out and start over. There were so many times when I was sure I got it in straight and then realized I had somehow twisted it.



disneymomof1 said:


> Just a few more quick questions about the Brother 770.  I know most everyone orders their thread from Marathon, what do you get Polyester or Rayon ?  The needles are just regular sewing or ball point needles, not special embroidery machine needles ?   Thanks again everyone for all the responses for my first few questions.


For my PE770 I have been using the rayon thread and for T-Shirts I use ball point needles and 9 times out of 10 I don't change it for other fabric. I have bought needles from Marathon and from Joanns



StarTunnel said:


> Thatnks for the Octi-comments, I did notice she looks like the nemo one.  When I showed it to my family they all said "You guys made me ink"
> Flounder is a great idea!  I LOVE the little mermaid, and I was even thinking of making an Ariel doll, as I have some newly aquired Peach felt.  I guess I'll have to make a Flounder to go with her!


I can't believe that you do all of that by hand! WOW!



VBAndrea said:


> And now I have a question I would like to post:
> QUESTION?
> My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.



I buy the spool from my local sewing store. I found them by googling Brother repair and my zip code. I did try to use the pre wounds from Marathon and both times my machine ended up in the shop with tension issues. Thankfully it was still under warranty both times so it didn't cost me anything but a box of prewounds I can't use. The woman at my local sewing store did have prewounds for brother machines so you may want to ask about that, I did use those once successfully but I am still using the bobbin thread that I bought at the same time so I haven't gone back for more.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



Beautiful Family! Love the picture of the boys and their cousins.



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.


Cute! Love the toy story outfit and what a great way to save a pair of jeans!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!


Beautiful!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> This is an amazing machine!  You have yourself a Singer treadle machine - and there are many many people in the modern world that still use treadles as their primary machine!    I would seriously go to this website...  they do a lot of treadle restoration and I am sure you could find all the info you need to restore it.
> 
> http://www.quiltingboard.com/virtual_section.jsp?vsnum=1013
> 
> I do know that all the belts and everything are readily available on the internet, but you might have to dig around on that forum a bit to find the info you need to restore it.  It's a great machine and I can't wait to see it all finished!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fantastic deal.  Here's the link for the free online pdf manual (you'll have to download the 319k - same machine - yours has a freearm - this is the manual yours would have originally come with.  Inside the manual, it will tell you everything you ever needed to know about your machine.    When I first started sewing, I sat down and read the manual, cover to cover, twice -- with the machine in front of me, so I could learn the parts.
> 
> If anyone else needs manuals online - they should all be here and be free:
> 
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/singer-sewing-machine-manuals.html
> 
> D~



Wow!  That would have been a great site to know about sooner   But you rock for knowing and sharing that info!!!!



RMAMom said:


> Beautiful Family! Love the picture of the boys and their cousins.



Thank you!
We seem to have a series of pictures of the boys & their cousins ... they're always in age order (and this is the first time we put them that way on purpose) sitting on the steps at my parents' house ... so now it wouldn't feel like we'd made a trip home without one of these pictures to look back on 


Someone had asked what pattern I used for my circle skirt ... I used the directions in the book One Piece Wearables.  I bought mine at Joanns with a 50% off coupon, but here is the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/One-Piece-Wearables-Garments-Accessories-Domestic/dp/1592533442
Just keep in mind that I double checked my math but the opening I cut for my waist was HUGE ... I think the next time I try this out I might do a muslin trial skirt first to make sure I have all the measurements correct for me ...


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



Y'ALL are soooo cute! I will post a pic of my kiddos in a little bit...Love the easy fits



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I agree with Nini...I like the prewounds unless making an in-the-hoop design, which usually needs a colored thread.  I have a box of prewounds I inherited with the machine, it's all I've ever used except for ITH stuff.  I've got several spools of bobbin thread, but figured since the prewound stuff was on the machine cabinet, that's what mom must have used most of the time.  I never paid attention, she always did the embroidery for me, I was spoiled that way.  It's taken me 3 years to go through almost the entire 144 spool box, which came from Long Creek Mills.  I'm about at the point where I need to decide what I want to order next, and from where...I think my sister lived near there when mom made the purchase on a visit, but she's since moved.  Is Marathon thread a site all it's own, or do y'all have a favorite place?  And, while I'm thinking on it...stabilizer...someone (Nini maybe when you made the kajillion shirts for your family WDW trip ) posted a place to purchase bulk, precut stabilizer.  I thought i had bookmarked it, but guess I didn't because I can't seem to find it now.



I think I'm one of the few people on here that doesn't have a Brother embroidery machine...mine has to have a specific bobbin size (and only my machine takes that size bobbin) so I can't buy the pre-wound....when the bottom thread color doesn't matter I use 40 wt white Rayon thread....works great....and I wind my own bobbins. One huge cone of thread has lasted my about 6 yrs.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



Love the dress and the model is soo pretty! I want to take this pattern and make a Rapunzel out of it....maybe put a blouse under it for the sleeves.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> Twisting the elastic is a very common mistake and very frustrating because a lot of times you don't notice until you have it in and then it has to come out and start over. There were so many times when I was sure I got it in straight and then realized I had somehow twisted it.
> 
> I buy the spool from my local sewing store. I found them by googling Brother repair and my zip code. I did try to use the pre wounds from Marathon and both times my machine ended up in the shop with tension issues. Thankfully it was still under warranty both times so it didn't cost me anything but a box of prewounds I can't use. The woman at my local sewing store did have prewounds for brother machines so you may want to ask about that, I did use those once successfully but I am still using the bobbin thread that I bought at the same time so I haven't gone back for more.


Thanks Mary.  The Sew Vac right up the street from me deals with Brother so hopefully they will have the thread.  I hate going in there though -- Bruce always tried to sell me things I don't need -- like a $700 Singer vacuum cleaner!

I mark my elastic before I put it in.  I just use pencil marks on both ends of the strip and that helps me know if I twisted it or not.



DMGeurts said:


> If anyone else needs manuals online - they should all be here and be free:
> 
> http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/manuals/singer-sewing-machine-manuals.html
> 
> D~


Can I just download you instead to come down here and figure out how to do rolled and lettuce hems on my serger?  It just doesn't work with the manual settings.


----------



## kha100399

mphalens said:


> I haven't made one yet, but I've been thinking about making some Jake costumes for my boys ... I did find a tutorial at www.dana-made-it.com for a vest ... if you look around she even shows you how to make it into a pirate vest (and shows you how to make a pirate hat too) ... I think there might also be boot instructions ... but I do remember someone else recently posting about "shoe covers" for boots in this thread ... you could try a search ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose the first one ... Or I can look in the Singer book and see which one they "taught" first in the home ec class ...
> I'm just glad to be "forced" to learn them!!!
> 
> The link is:  http://stores.ebay.com/231terrysstore
> 
> The grease DID come out!!!!  WooHoo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Hayley?  How did I NOT know you have an embroidery machine?  Or are you going to use it for hand appliques?  We really do need to have a "planning night" when I get back to the QC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Congrats on the great deal!!!  Ask away!  I'm still on the "newer" side here, and I have to say, all the things I've made since joining in I NEVER could have done without this fabulous group!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of your creations are terrific!  I just love this picture - what cutie-pies!
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!  That's gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Okay ... have to share a couple of things ...
> First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back (I just love the bow):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> Can anyone point me in the direction of an A-line skirt pattern for me?  I all but finished one from one of the "big 3" pattern companies tonight and there was just WAY too much material for it to look even halfway decent on me...  I used material that we literally have YARDS of, so it wasn't a huge loss (and I'll probably still turn it into something else) but I don't want to go that route again ... it's frustrating to be almost done and realize you WON'T be wearing that item anyplace



Marianne- My mom bought the PE770 that everyone is always talking about, I found a good deal online. She has had it a few days and is still trying to figure it out! I've searched old threads for info when people were just getting started, and couldn't come up with much. So anyone who doesn't mind repeating themselves and has any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## mphalens

kha100399 said:


> Marianne- My mom bought the PE770 that everyone is always talking about, I found a good deal online. She has had it a few days and is still trying to figure it out! I've searched old threads for info when people were just getting started, and couldn't come up with much. So anyone who doesn't mind repeating themselves and has any tips would be much appreciated!



Lucky girl!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

WTMTQ!  So much super cute stuff.  I really wish I had time to keep up better.



MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



This looks almost exactly like the one that we had hiding in the basement.  So pretty!


----------



## NiniMorris

I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  It was so hard for me to think in the terms it wanted me to.  I gave it my best shot, but could not make the names I added to shirts look great.    They looked ok from  a distance, but not close up.  I was so not pleased with the results...and I could not figure out how to adjust the density of the stitches to save my life!

Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.

I managed to merge a file and add a name to the file!  (On SEU I had to do them in two separate hoopings!)  As soon as I get the kitchen floor mopped I am going down to try it out on real fabric.  If it passes the test, then I will try for it on an actual t shirt!  

For reference, I spent an entire week attempting to do my grand daughter's shirt announcing she was finally 40 inches tall (thanks Jessica Lee for the inspiration!)  After over 10 attempts, I finally came up with something that looked almost right...until I stitched it on a t shirt...yuck!  I ended up having to stitch it twice.  It looked better, but still not happy with it.

https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...766756300321_1581598032_1370389_2148477_s.jpg



Here is me crossing fingers to see 1- if the picture shows up and 2- if the new design stitches out right...


Evidently I am more computer illiterate than I thought I was!


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



I love the photo of your sons and great family photo.  Seems like it's always hard to get everyone in a photo.



harleykarolynmom said:


> i am trying to post these pic if anyone has any advice on working this machine I would appriciate it



No advice, but it looks heavy duty!  Probably would have been useful a couple weeks ago when I replaced the zipper in our leaf vac bag.



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.



Your shorts turned out great and I love the toy story outfit.  After lunch I'll post my GA easy fit pants.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



Your daughter is beautiful and so is the birthday dress.  Nice job.

I have a bunch of Ginger's dresses to share, but for now I'll post a "before" photo of the castle my son was making in the basement.  I got excited thinking it would be Ginger size, but it's on a smaller scale.  It's for a dragon, not a princess.


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks Mary.  The Sew Vac right up the street from me deals with Brother so hopefully they will have the thread.  I hate going in there though -- Bruce always tried to sell me things I don't need -- like a $700 Singer vacuum cleaner!
> 
> *I mark my elastic before I put it in.  I just use pencil marks on both ends of the strip and that helps me know if I twisted it or not*.


Thats brilliant, why is it the biggest annoyances have the simplest fixes and I can never come up with them on my own! Thanks for sharing that.



NiniMorris said:


> I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  It was so hard for me to think in the terms it wanted me to.  I gave it my best shot, but could not make the names I added to shirts look great.    They looked ok from  a distance, but not close up.  I was so not pleased with the results...and I could not figure out how to adjust the density of the stitches to save my life!
> 
> Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.
> 
> I managed to merge a file and add a name to the file!  (On SEU I had to do them in two separate hoopings!)  As soon as I get the kitchen floor mopped I am going down to try it out on real fabric.  If it passes the test, then I will try for it on an actual t shirt!
> 
> For reference, I spent an entire week attempting to do my grand daughter's shirt announcing she was finally 40 inches tall (thanks Jessica Lee for the inspiration!)  After over 10 attempts, I finally came up with something that looked almost right...until I stitched it on a t shirt...yuck!  I ended up having to stitch it twice.  It looked better, but still not happy with it.
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...766756300321_1581598032_1370389_2148477_s.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me crossing fingers to see 1- if the picture shows up and 2- if the new design stitches out right...
> 
> 
> Evidently I am more computer illiterate than I thought I was!
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats on figuring that out. I would love to learn to digitize but I just don't have the time to figure out the programs.


----------



## VBAndrea

kha100399 said:


> Marianne- My mom bought the PE770 that everyone is always talking about, I found a good deal online. She has had it a few days and is still trying to figure it out! I've searched old threads for info when people were just getting started, and couldn't come up with much. So anyone who doesn't mind repeating themselves and has any tips would be much appreciated!


Here are my supply tips -- this is just off the top of my head
Thread -- many of us buy form Marathon (on line) and get the starter set of 50 in rayon.
Buy extra needles -- apparently anything but Singer fits.  I got the organ needles on line when I ordered my thread from Marathon
I also bought the Marathon tear away stabilizer which is cheap
For cut away stabilizer I use Floriani medium weight
Scissors: I bought the really expensive embroidery scissors from Joann's (using a coupon) and also a pair of manicure scissors from Target
I use the Dritz spray -- it's a bit expensive too so I used a Joann's coupon as well
Have either a marker that fades or washes out or chalk pencils for marking placement

Both SWAK and Embroidery library have tuts on doing appliques

I do the following:  I prewash my shirt or fabric.  I hoop Floriani medium weight cut away.  I mark the placement lines on that.  I mark a cross on the inside of my t-shirt (or fabric) as well.  I spray the stabilizer and put the shirt on it lining up my marks.  I then pin it in place (pin the t-shirt to the stabilizer).  On most appliques I will just float a piece or two of the Marathon tear away under the cut away.  If I am doing a fill I have found it better to do two pieces of the cut away -- I hoop one piece and float the other under it.

For the PE 770 be sure to use the spool back up thingy if the hoop doesn't line up right to make it easier to snap the hoop in place.

I just do a google search whenever I have a problem and it helps.

I got my machine for Mother's Day and asked tons of questions.  If you go to the dates right after MD you should find some good info posted by other's on here that really helped me out.  I just kept a notebook by my computer and took notes (and sorry I can't locate my notebook right now to post the good tips).

HTH.  Just ask specific questions.  Once you do a couple of things it gets really easy.  I was very intimidated at first and the machine is actually very user friendly.  I did refer to the manual a lot at first though and still refer to it from time to time. 



NiniMorris said:


> I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  It was so hard for me to think in the terms it wanted me to.  I gave it my best shot, but could not make the names I added to shirts look great.    They looked ok from  a distance, but not close up.  I was so not pleased with the results...and I could not figure out how to adjust the density of the stitches to save my life!
> 
> Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.
> 
> I managed to merge a file and add a name to the file!  (On SEU I had to do them in two separate hoopings!)  As soon as I get the kitchen floor mopped I am going down to try it out on real fabric.  If it passes the test, then I will try for it on an actual t shirt!
> 
> For reference, I spent an entire week attempting to do my grand daughter's shirt announcing she was finally 40 inches tall (thanks Jessica Lee for the inspiration!)  After over 10 attempts, I finally came up with something that looked almost right...until I stitched it on a t shirt...yuck!  I ended up having to stitch it twice.  It looked better, but still not happy with it.
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...766756300321_1581598032_1370389_2148477_s.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me crossing fingers to see 1- if the picture shows up and 2- if the new design stitches out right...
> 
> 
> Evidently I am more computer illiterate than I thought I was!
> 
> 
> Nini


The picture showed up albeit sideways and extremely tiny so I couldn't see any flaws.  I hope you have much better luck with Embrid.  Someday I may go that route, but for now I'm still getting used to my machine and buying designs.  I did add a name to a shirt of my daughter's that I appliqued, but just used a machine font.



aboveH20 said:


> I have a bunch of Ginger's dresses to share, but for now I'll post a "before" photo of the castle my son was making in the basement.  I got excited thinking it would be Ginger size, but it's on a smaller scale.  It's for a dragon, not a princess.


Get your son working on a Ginger size castle and tell him she needs plenty of closet space for her wardrobe!  I'm excited to see Ginger's new attire.  Any more pillow case dresses?

ETA my dd just saw the castle and would like one.  She's even bigger than Ginger and despite her complaining that she "has nothing to wear" needs a huge walk in closet for her castle.  I should take a pic of her current one so you can all see how truly deprived she is in the wardrobe department.


----------



## cogero

Andrea you have me laughing quite a bit today.


----------



## RMAMom

I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though. 


I finished the kids outfits for DHS

For Edward





[/IMG]

For Emily





I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.


----------



## aboveH20

_(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .

Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.

First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.











It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.  

Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.

It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)






Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)






Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.






I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books. 






I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.






Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.

It fits . . .






. . . . from the front, not so much from the back. 






I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.





It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.






And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.

(I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)


----------



## ericalynn1979

aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .



You never fail to make me smile, thanks! 

Has anyone tried AG patterns for the "Duffy" bears?  I have two that I bought last year for our cruise, and everyone says that the Build a Bear clothes will fit them.  However, I can't find anything for BaB (pattern-wise).  And since I have Carla's fabulous patterns, I have the doll patterns too.  I just don't want to waste my time trying for a matching set, and not have it work out.

Thanks!


----------



## ericalynn1979

RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



I LOVE those!  Thanks for sharing!

And the board ate my multi-quote, but I just want to say how much I love everything that's shared on this thread.  Always great inspiration!


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



Sew  cute!!!  Sorry - I'm at the point in packing where I'm just "hilarious" ... but I do really love those outfits!  



aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.
> 
> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.
> 
> It fits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . from the front, not so much from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)



Very nice!!!  Glad to see Ginger didn't let the pants waistband issue get her down ... well, I guess they did (was she trying the old "lie down on the bed to zip them closed" trick???), but you know what I mean 

Did you download Molly's patterns from that site someone listed the other day?  I dug out my old Kirsten patterns (and also downloaded them from that site) ... haven't had a chance to look them over yet though...

Can't wait for next week's episode!!!



ericalynn1979 said:


> You never fail to make me smile, thanks!
> 
> Has anyone tried AG patterns for the "Duffy" bears?  I have two that I bought last year for our cruise, and everyone says that the Build a Bear clothes will fit them.  However, I can't find anything for BaB (pattern-wise).  And since I have Carla's fabulous patterns, I have the doll patterns too.  I just don't want to waste my time trying for a matching set, and not have it work out.
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't had the chance to see Duffy in person ... BUT, if BaB clothes will fit I'd try Cabbage Patch patterns and just shorten the leg length a bit ... I have Cabbage Patch clothes patterns my Mom made the boys and they always wind up on their BaB's with pant legs or sleeves rolled up   Unless Duffy is very trim I can't see him fitting into AG clothes (length, yes, width, no)...


----------



## mphalens

So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...

Addie decided she'd rather stay up here in RI ... she says the summer months are kinder to her here than they would be in NC But Kirsten agreed to come back with me to be on hand for modeling, etc. if and when I get around to sewing some AG clothes ...
She decided to travel in her summer dress and snazzy red boots (but left her straw hat here in her trunk for safe keeping) ... she had to change out her bloomers though - the elastic had rotted out of her Pleasant Company bloomers 

So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:





She insisted on a close up of her face as well . . . she says she's worried about her right eye and wanted to ask what y'all think ... is it messed up?  Does she need to visit the AG hospital?  What should we do?
(you can also see how much dirt collects in ones skin when you just sit around in a rocking chair for years):





We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.
> 
> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.
> 
> It fits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . from the front, not so much from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)



I love all the clothes. Good for you for trying a bowling shirt 



RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



The cars outfits are adorable.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom,thanks for the welcome and aren't grandkids the greatest gift!~ they are all so different and wonderful in their own ways and such blessings...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks Mary.  The Sew Vac right up the street from me deals with Brother so hopefully they will have the thread.  I hate going in there though -- Bruce always tried to sell me things I don't need -- like a $700 Singer vacuum cleaner!


  Ouch....  That would annoy me.  I dislike going into our local Brother store for that very reason - they are very high pressure and their items are always twice as expensive as everywhere else.


VBAndrea said:


> Can I just download you instead to come down here and figure out how to do rolled and lettuce hems on my serger?  It just doesn't work with the manual settings.



Rofl... yes, I come in an xxl PDF format.  



aboveH20 said:


> I have a bunch of Ginger's dresses to share, but for now I'll post a "before" photo of the castle my son was making in the basement.  I got excited thinking it would be Ginger size, but it's on a smaller scale.  It's for a dragon, not a princess.



Poor Ginger... Has your son even met her yet?  



aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.



I wish they would have fit, they are all so cute!  I hope you are able to resize them.



aboveH20 said:


> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)



This turned out so cute!  I just love the fit...  the fabrics you chose are adorable and I love the colors.



aboveH20 said:


> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.



Poor Ginger... I hope you didn't tell her that you had to take the elastic out.  Nothing wrecks a girl's ego like having to lay down on the bed to zip her jeans.



aboveH20 said:


> I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.



I love the beret - it's the perfect color!  I don't know where you find these things??? 



aboveH20 said:


> Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.
> 
> It fits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . from the front, not so much from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)


THese turned out really cute!  I've heard the AG patterns are very hard, so I commend you for making them look so good.  



mphalens said:


> So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...
> 
> Addie decided she'd rather stay up here in RI ... she says the summer months are kinder to her here than they would be in NC But Kirsten agreed to come back with me to be on hand for modeling, etc. if and when I get around to sewing some AG clothes ...
> She decided to travel in her summer dress and snazzy red boots (but left her straw hat here in her trunk for safe keeping) ... she had to change out her bloomers though - the elastic had rotted out of her Pleasant Company bloomers
> 
> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on a close up of her face as well . . . she says she's worried about her right eye and wanted to ask what y'all think ... is it messed up?  Does she need to visit the AG hospital?  What should we do?
> (you can also see how much dirt collects in ones skin when you just sit around in a rocking chair for years):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???



She is gorgeous!  You are so lucky to have her!

It looks like your Kirsten has the beginings of "silver eye"...  Which happens to blue and grey eyed AG dolls.  It's a known defect by AG and they will fix her free of charge.  They used to only replace heads (which is a problem if you have a Pre-Mattel "PM" head, because it would be replaced with a modern Mattel head - which looks nothing like your doll) - but recently, I've heard that they now do eye replacements.  I've never sent one in myself, so I would look at the hospital form to make sure.  The eye might get worse, and it might never get worse, so it's personal preference whether you want to send her in or not.  But it's free of charge by AG for this particular defect.  Here's the hospital admission form:
http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/dollHospital.jsp

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> And now I have a question I would like to post:
> QUESTION?
> My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.



My first Brother machine would  not use anything but Brother bobbin thread or Janome. I tried several different brands, but it usually pulled to the top, or jumbled. Since I've a new machine, I don't even bother to try to use anything else. I keep thinking of trying the prewounds, but I had to tie up $$ if my machine doesn't like it. 



Blyssfull said:


> So that makes me ask a question on top of a question: Are you only suppose to use the Brother bobbin thread that came with the machine like Andrea asked? Or like with regular machines you match your bobbin to your thread... cuz I wind my own too, matching colors. I know that sounds like a ridiculously newbie question but I'd rather know than be doing things wrong.
> 
> Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.
> 
> You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.


 
You would use the white and sometimes black if the shirt is dark. But I've never used it. The only time you need to match, is if your' doing a In the Hoop project. Like a keychain, when the back is going to be visible. 



harleykarolynmom said:


>



Nice machine. It will probably sew any and everything. Above the G, is a small lever, LCR. Left/Center/Right. That is the needle position. If your going to do zigzag, you'd use the left position. Or if your putting on bias tape, you may want to use the left position. But mostly you will keep it in the center. To the right of gold plate is a lever that goes up and down, that is the stitch length. You'll most likely want to use in the 12. If your doing base stitching, you'll use the longest length. Is it 6?You would tighten the lever so it won't slip on you. And losen it to move it up and down. I think reverse if to the top.  And the smaller lever on the gold plate, I believe is the stitch width, for when you do zig zag. Does the top lift up and have information so you can change your stitches? It looks alot like an old Singer Touch and Sew I had.  



MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



I'd love to have a machine like this just for furniture. I love it. Have you tried to use one of those Mr. Clean spongy things? They clean almost everything.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.


*Oh i love the CARS outfits ,expecially the girls,so cute! *


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th of JULY!!!!



Love the pics!!  The boys' pants turned out great.  You all look great and I hope you're having a nice visit in RI.

I've been thinking of purchasing Carla's easy fits pattern, even though I already have a pants pattern, I hate how the sizes are stated...It's a baby pattern and all it says is "small" "medium" and "large".  It doesn't give finished sizes anywhere either which is totally frustrating.  I'm making Anna size "small", so we'll see what they look like when they're done.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



Lovely little dress and your daughter is precious! 



MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



I really love the look of this machine.  I think I'd keep it around just to look at it.



harleykarolynmom said:


>



This machine reminds me a great deal of my Great Grandmother's machine and even though Great Grandma loved me to pieces that machine did not like me one little bit!



RMAMom said:


> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



I love what you've done with the McQueen fabric!!  The Emily's outfit is super cute!



aboveH20 said:


> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.



Poor Ginger!!  I feel your pain sister!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aboveH20 said:


> I love the photo of your sons and great family photo.  Seems like it's always hard to get everyone in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> No advice, but it looks heavy duty!  Probably would have been useful a couple weeks ago when I replaced the zipper in our leaf vac bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shorts turned out great and I love the toy story outfit.  After lunch I'll post my GA easy fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful and so is the birthday dress.  Nice job.
> 
> I have a bunch of Ginger's dresses to share, but for now I'll post a "before" photo of the castle my son was making in the basement.  I got excited thinking it would be Ginger size, but it's on a smaller scale.  It's for a dragon, not a princess.


I love that castle,awesome job! inspired me to ask dh to see what he can do at work { cabinet shop} for the 3 dgd's who we just wentto WDW with. They love the Cinderella Castle in th eshops there but it is $70! but Pawpaw can do a larger castle for cheaper and it will last forever! now to googles ' how to make a wooden castle' . did your son have a pattern or do this form his ideas...?


----------



## Blyssfull

Thanks guys for answering all my bobbin questions. Boy do I feel like a ding dong!  Right now I'm just using tear away stabilizer.... I need to get something different. My daughter has super sensitive skin and I know that's going to irritate her.

Nobody at Walmart gives me the same answer.... I've had some people say they are putting a fabric dept in every store and some that don't. We have several near me so as long as 1 of them gets fabric I'll be excited. 

Andrea, thanks for posting those tips... I need to get out my sewing journal and write them all down. 

I love the pics of everyone's kids! They are all so precious.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> She is gorgeous!  You are so lucky to have her!
> 
> It looks like your Kirsten has the beginings of "silver eye"...  Which happens to blue and grey eyed AG dolls.  It's a known defect by AG and they will fix her free of charge.  They used to only replace heads (which is a problem if you have a Pre-Mattel "PM" head, because it would be replaced with a modern Mattel head - which looks nothing like your doll) - but recently, I've heard that they now do eye replacements.  I've never sent one in myself, so I would look at the hospital form to make sure.  The eye might get worse, and it might never get worse, so it's personal preference whether you want to send her in or not.  But it's free of charge by AG for this particular defect.  Here's the hospital admission form:
> http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/dollHospital.jsp
> 
> D~



That's what I was afraid of ... "silver eye" ... Well, I'll take a look at the hospital admission form... I wish you could take them directly to the AG store and have them do it while you wait ... it'd give me an excuse to go to NYC 

Honestly, until all of this AG talk and Ginger's appearance, I didn't know that Pleasant Company didn't make the AG dolls any longer ... when did Mattel take over???



Diz-Mommy said:


> Love the pics!!  The boys' pants turned out great.  You all look great and I hope you're having a nice visit in RI.
> 
> I've been thinking of purchasing Carla's easy fits pattern, even though I already have a pants pattern, I hate how the sizes are stated...It's a baby pattern and all it says is "small" "medium" and "large".  It doesn't give finished sizes anywhere either which is totally frustrating.  I'm making Anna size "small", so we'll see what they look like when they're done.



Aw!  Thanks!  We had a fantastic time in RI ... today is the day we leave (and I'm waiting til last minute to pack the laptop) ... we'll be back in NC til the 23rd when we fly to Missoula, MT to visit the "Disney-Hater ILs"   We're there til the 31st ... then NC til after the 6th and then I have yet to figure out WHEN in August we'll head back to RI ... probably sometime the week after the 6th...   I'm stressing just THINKING about all of that!!!

I packed up all my fabric ... it took TWO sterilite hanging file size boxes ... One if full of washed fabric and one is full of un-washed fabric.  I have a Joanns bag FULL of spools of ribbon, etc. I have big plans for a wall in my bedroom when I get home ... I wanna move the sewing machine OUT of the hallway and into my room (which will take some work) ... when I come back to RI in August the plan is for me to bring the machine cabinet I have at home to my parents house and I'll take the new(to me) larger one back to NC at the end of the month (the larger one also matches our bedroom furniture, so it will look like just another cabinet when it's closed up).

Phew!  Okay... must finish packing!!!  I'll be able to READ while on the road, but not post (the iPhone is NOT the easiest to post from  )... Tomorrow morning I plan on having breakfast at Biscuitville in Elon (Burlington) NC


----------



## DMGeurts

SallyfromDE said:


> I'd love to have a machine like this just for furniture. I love it. Have you tried to use one of those* Mr. Clean spongy things*? They clean almost everything.



I saw someone ask if they could use a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on a Vintage machine forum and everyone there said not to use them...  they are filled with fiberglass and the fiberglass will take the finish and decals right off the machine.  They recommend to use *GoJo* (non-pumice) to clean - wax on wax off method, and then the old fashioned *Liquid Gold* (pour bottle, not aerosol) to give the machine it's shine back.  I can vouch for both of these products, as I used both of them on Patience (had to order the Liquid Gold online) and they worked amazingly.  To remove the old grease, a kerosene bath is recommended (even recommended in the original manuals).  So, personally, I wouldn't try a Magic Eraser, because I wouldn't want to risk losing the finish... The Japan (black paint), clear coat and- especially - decals are irreplaceable.  Then to clean up the tarnished silver parts... fill a sink with hot tap water - enough to cover parts, about a 1/2 C baking soda, 1/2 Cup salt and a wad of tin foil to attract the tarnish and it sparkles when you are done.  IF you seriously want to restore a machine - I highly recommend the sew-classic website - if she doesn't have the info there, there is another website that walks you through everything step-by-step:  http://www.tfsr.org/publications/technical_information/sewing_machine_manual/

^^^^  This is actually an amazing organization!  I would love to do this!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> That's what I was afraid of ... "silver eye" ... Well, I'll take a look at the hospital admission form... I wish you could take them directly to the AG store and have them do it while you wait ... it'd give me an excuse to go to NYC
> 
> Honestly, until all of this AG talk and Ginger's appearance, I didn't know that Pleasant Company didn't make the AG dolls any longer ... when did Mattel take over???



Off the top of my head, I want to say it was right around 2000???  But I can't remember for sure.

You can drop your dolls off at the store to be sent to the hospital (then you only have to pay for shipping home, or in your case, they'd reimburse you shipping home) and then they get sent as a group - which is nice if you don't have a box.  But all the dolls are fixed at the hospital in Middleton, WI.    Even if you were to walk a doll into the "hospital" - they wouldn't take it... must be mailed or done through the store.  I've sent many dolls in and they've always been excellent - no worries for me.  Just make sure that you are CLEAR AS POSSIBLE on the form, exactly what you want done in the comments section.  IF you want her sent in for just the eyes, I would say something like "Replace eyes only, not head - if you can not do this, mail her back to me with out replacing anything - thank you"  or something like that - but nicer - sometimes I'm not so nice and I don't mean to be, when I am trying to get a point across.  

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!

We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!






Please forgive my frizzy hair...naturally curly hair and Nebraska summers don't mix well 

And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!






And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess


----------



## Loodlow

Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my frizzy hair...naturally curly hair and Nebraska summers don't mix well
> 
> And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess



I LOVE your shirts and Barney outfit! (I am shamefully usually a lurker but couldn't resist complimenting these!)


----------



## dis4harley

I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Off the top of my head, I want to say it was right around 2000???  But I can't remember for sure.
> 
> You can drop your dolls off at the store to be sent to the hospital (then you only have to pay for shipping home, or in your case, they'd reimburse you shipping home) and then they get sent as a group - which is nice if you don't have a box.  But all the dolls are fixed at the hospital in Middleton, WI.    Even if you were to walk a doll into the "hospital" - they wouldn't take it... must be mailed or done through the store.  I've sent many dolls in and they've always been excellent - no worries for me.  Just make sure that you are CLEAR AS POSSIBLE on the form, exactly what you want done in the comments section.  IF you want her sent in for just the eyes, I would say something like "Replace eyes only, not head - if you can not do this, mail her back to me with out replacing anything - thank you"  or something like that - but nicer - sometimes I'm not so nice and I don't mean to be, when I am trying to get a point across.
> 
> D~



So ... after reading your post earlier and looking at the website, I decided to send her off to the doll hospital.  I called and spoke with someone (she wasn't too reassuring, but  ) and Kirsten is now wrapped in bubble wrap and in a medium flat rate box ready to ship out to WI tomorrow morning.  I filled out the form but didn't fill in any of the $$$ spots, instead I wrote in the comments section "I have had this doll since I was 12 (and am now 32) and she is an original Kirsten from the Pleasant Company.  I believe she has the start of Silver Eye and I was told this is a known defect and you can fix her eyes for free.  If not, please contact me for further instruction."  And I listed my cell phone number.  I did give my CC info BUT I was sure to use a card that is VERY VERY helpful with unauthorized charges just in case ... 

Hopefully she'll make her way to Charlotte in a couple of weeks ... 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!


What a great 4th of July picture!  And frizzy hair?  Please!  Did you see mine in the picture I posted from the 4th?  Humidity in Jamestown, RI in the summers is killer on hair!

I'm SO not a Barney fan, but that outfit and the purse are just adorable!!!!



dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.




Those are fabulous!!!  I LOVE the tutu!!!!!!!

Okay - shutting down the computer and packing it in the car ... we're rolling out shortly!!!!


----------



## babynala

Really far behind again so forgive my VERY long quote



mommyof2princesses said:


> I have bought the snow white one before online for   ALOT more.  Here is the dress I made last time. Hobby Lobby carries the coordinating fabric in the photo.  Think I may need some more of it.


So pretty



JMD1979 said:


> It's finally here! The long anticipated Insa!  Thanks for all your support during the creation period!
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana


That outfit is gorgeous and I love the ruffles on the back.  Your model really "lights up" in the room in that outfit.




mphalens said:


> Oh!  I finished Phalen's "Rock Star" pants ... I've felt like I was back in the 80s all morning ... the kids were watching Bugs Bunny with my Mom and I've been sewing on neon zebra print  All that's left is for the boys to start rockin' out to NKOTB and I'll know we went through a time warp!
> Here they are with the T-shirt I found on clearance at Crazy8 -they go well together, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...


The rock star pants are perfect and the birthday party shirts are really nice.  Hope everyone had fun at the party.
]



Piper said:


> Okay,  I finally had my camera out so I thought I'd take some pictures of Amy Grace.  I found her (in her box) at Goodwill for $20.  A few months later, I found an American Girl WC at the same store.  Then a few months ago, I found forearm crutches.  The rubber in the middle isn't in the same spot on both of them, but I only use one crutch, so I thought Amy Grace could do the same.  They are a little too long, so I'm going to get my BIL to shorten them a little.
> 
> The outfit she is wearing was made many years ago and has a choice of collars.  She is wearing the blue stars, so she will have red, white and blue.  Her cat is named Amber and was adopted from a garage sale..so she is a rescue cat.  Amy Grace has JRA, so she uses her chair for stamina issues and when her joints are very sore.  Sometimes she needs a crutch for balance.  She may go on my cruise with us and I might write a photo book about her experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, I see I forgot to trim Amber's new bow.


Amy Grace is so cute, I love her hair.  What a great find.  I think she would be a fun cruise companion.  Her outfit with interchangeable collars is neat.  



Mel0215 said:


> I don't have a pattern, but I made this reversible cover 2 days ago. It was so simple. Only took about an hour total.


Ohhh, how pretty and reversible too.  I really like the monogrammed side.  Nice job.

So ... Phalen gets to have his first ever CHEWABLE medication ... he's always had liquid until now (which is a battle) ... so keep your fingers crossed this goes well! 
[/QUOTE]
sounds like Phalen is on the mend and having some success with the chewables.  I hope he continues to improve.



Piper said:


> Cindy,  I have every doll I ever got as a child.  I have a Toni doll I got when I was 7, a Saucy Walker I got at age 5 (have a picture of me holding her), 2 Tiny Tears (got one of my friends that she left at my house when she moved and didn't want back) a Buddy Lee dressed in a Coke uniform (got him when I was 5 or 6) and a couple of small and large Miss Revlon dolls.  Oh, and a Ginny, too.  I have a lot of their clothes, too.  The top shelf of my closet is full of doll trunks!  They are all in great shape.  I had to have Buddy Lee restrung about 10 years ago and the lady in the doll hospital offered me $400 for him.  My daughter isn't interested in them, so I may sell them to someone who would appreciate them one day.


Next time you have them out to play be sure to snap some pictures so we can see your collection.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I finished Lucy's peasant top today.....actually this is the second one I made....I cut out the empire top for a single ruffle shirt.....it was way too short so I had to make a second one. I think I got distracted because Lucy kept trying to climb on the potty with DD, and she doesn't know she can fall in! As you can see I forgot to restyle her hair after the shirt change


The shirt looks really nice and I still love those pants.



DMGeurts said:


> Sorry if I bored you all to death.  I probaby know more about AG than the average adult should know, and for that reason alone, I do my best not to talk about it.
> D~


I love when you share your AG knowledge.  I'm not a collector or anything but my DD has one and my cousins (who are about 10 years younger them me) had AGs when they were little so I remember the stories, etc.  The author of the original books lived not too far from where we lived so I remember my aunt showing me the house that was the inspiration for Samantha's house.  I think my aunt was more into it then her daughters.  She still has all of their stuff and lets my DD play with them when we visit.  
Question:  Did the Pleasant Company make those "look like me" dolls or just the historical dolls?  My cousins have Samantha and Molly and then they each have one other AG doll but I don't think they were the historical dolls.  I'll have to check them out next time we visit.  



mphalens said:


> Aw!  Thanks!!! He insisted on wearing the outfit (I took the shoes off after he fell asleep) to bed last night ... he said he needed to "rock to sleep"


 How sweet.  



aboveH20 said:


> 10 tips to help you "spend" your summer vacation wisely
> 
> 1.  Buy fabric for your next project
> 
> 2.  And probably some thread, maybe stabilizer, buttons, and a zipper
> 
> 3.  Get a doll whether or not there is anyone in your house of an approriate age
> 
> 4.  Buy an old vintage antique Singer (not Paul McCartney, the other kind of singer)
> 
> 5.  Buy some fabric for a project you _might_ sew sometime
> 
> 6.  Git yourself a ruffle bunny foot
> 
> 7.  Probably getting a laptop to sit next to your sewing machine would make it easier for following epatterns
> 
> 8. Book a trip to Disney World so you'll have a reason to sew -- and try for reservations at 1900 Park Fare to see what the stepsisters are all about
> 
> 9.  Order some fabric that you know you'll never use but have to have anyway
> 
> 10. Buy one first class and one coach ticket to MN to surprise ~D at her fourth of July picnic (be polite, don't eat more than $180 of food)






CastleCreations said:


> Hi everyone!! I have been busy sewing but most of it goes out the door before I think of posting it. I've been doing a lot of Vida's lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...


Gorgeous, the appliques are beautiful and the fabrics are so pretty.  



VBAndrea said:


> DH would think I lost it if he saw me lugging in 5 bolts of fleece.  I am hoping I can hide some of it in my closet but it's going to be tough to find storage for some of these bolts.  The Tink was only $1/yd (and it's so pretty - pastels with lilac I think -- I didn't look too close -- it was cheap -- I didn't care) and princesses were $1/yd.  I guess I will just make some blankets for BG's with the Tink and Princess.  I really prefer to make clothes rather than blankets, but I just couldn't resist the prices.  The prints on these are too big for jammies but the princess one could possibly work for Carla's raglan hoodie.  Or maybe my kids would want to dress as huge bolts of fleece for Halloween this year.



Great shopping!!! You are making me giggle as I picture you sneaking into the house with all these bolts of fabric and trying to hide them in your closet.  Great thinking on the Halloween costumes.  



cogero said:


> Made my first AG dresses today. I also have never worked with bias tape either so it was a learning experience.
> 
> So I made a sash.


Very pretty and the sash is a nice touch.  



Happy Mom2 said:


> I've looked everyone, and can't find anything on this so I'm hoping it's not a repeat.
> 
> Has anyone made a Jake and/or Izzy pirate costume?  My DS and DD want to be Jake and Izzy for Halloween this year.  I'm thinking Izzy will be easy.  I just have to make a pixie dust pouch and some purple pants, pink top, pink bandana and some boots.  Jake on the other hand, I have to make a vest (and I can't sew).  Does anyone know of any patterns for a vest or have any ideas for the boots?
> 
> Yes, I know Halloween is months away, but it will take me that long to make the costumes!


I haven't seen any costumes yet but I was thinking about making my son a Jake inspired outfit too and I was thinking about doing a vest and using some pre-made bias tape to trim the edges and adding some yellow buttons.  Since you are not a sewer you might be able to cut up a t-shirt (maybe a size bigger) and use the bias tape to act as the yellow trim.  Use no stitch glue on some buttons and you are good to go (I wouldn't recommend washing it).  



StarTunnel said:


> Hello!  I'm a new member of this thread, who loves to hand sew stuffed animals!  I also like to make American Girl dresses for my little cousin's doll!  I recently made a Tink dress out of green fleece and purple tulle for details.  Does anyone else here like to make stuffed animals?


Welcome.  I love all your animals.  I've never made a stuffed animal before but I bought a pattern for my daughter to make one last summer, we just never got around to it.  I'm a little scared!  I noticed your website link and visited it your site.  What a great idea.  I was thinking you might want to add "gum" to your park packing list since you can't buy it in Disney (and you know how teens love their gum).  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> I forgot to use the lil picture thingy but the links in the last post worked...
> here are soem more things i have made,with 5 granddaughters it's easy to get carried away.I made all 7 g'babeis flannel pj pants and appliqued tee's for Christmas ,hope i can find the pix t share. lerned the app from th etute on her too! i started on the 1st thraead and read all the way through! took forever,got to where i'd hit and miss but saw all the wonderful pix and picked up pointers here and there.


Welcome!!  I love this picture of all your grandkids.  I'm in awe of all the wonderful creations you have made for everyone.  Everything is so unique and thought out.  You are a GREAT shopper and did an amazing job repurposing so many of your finds.  I love the princess dresses and the step sister outfits.  I can't pick a favorite!  I think my brother had that Humpty Dumpty fabric panel doll when he was little (30+ years ago).  He called it Knit (I guess he thought my grandmother knitted it instead of sewed it).  

Your autograph books are awesome.  What a great idea to have one for each park.  



harleykarolynmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my mom bought me a sewing machine today for $7.00 I have been looking at all your creations and want to teach myself to sew so I will be asking lots of questions if that is alright


Great shopping 



squirrel said:


> Here's the finished dress.  So glad I purchased the open toe foot, can't imagine how long it would have taken to do the applique without one.


Your applique came out great.  You did a wonderful job on it and it looks great on that dress.


----------



## StarTunnel

Thank you babynala, and I never thought of the gum!  I haven't attempted to make anything today, I'm too shaken up over the Casey Anthony trail.


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> Okay ... have to share a coule of things ...
> First, here's a shot my cousin took of the boys yesterday - they were wearing their star pants I'd made for them (and had just finished Phalen's the night before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, here is the circle skirt I started a couple of weeks ago.  If you remember, I was all finished with the waistband only to discover the waist was HUGE on me   D had the great idea to take in the side seams (there weren't any, but I still could pretend there were and took it in where they would be) ... So, D, thanks for saving my skirt!!!
> Excuse the horrible pictures, I had DH snap them on my phone so I could show you the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back (I just love the bow):


The boys look so cute in their pants.  I really like your skirt, especially the bow in the back.  Too bad about your other skirt, hope you can salvage it into something.  Thanks for the "pirate" links.



cinderellanprince said:


> i'm a beginner sewer and finally decided to sew something after reading all of the posts here but now find myself in need of some more tips. . .i followed the skirt tutorial and made the casing for the elastic and when the skirt is layed flat, it looks so adorable! but when you try to put it on, the elastic gets twisted.  i even top stitched the top of the casing because it said that would help.  should i tack it down somewhere? TIA for any help.
> 
> PS: this is the most inspirational site!


I see you got lots of tips and I think I remember one more that I read on here about sewing through the finished waistband and the elastic along the side seams to prevent the elastic from rolling.  



Blyssfull said:


> Hey Embroiders with PE770 machines... I need some help please.
> 
> My machine arrived on Friday and yesterday and today I've finally gotten some time to play. I have done designs from the machine but I bought several appliques from Heathersue but when I put them on my jump drive it keeps telling me the "pattern can not be used". I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> I've just loaded dst and pes files and it still didn't work so I loaded all the files and that didn't change anything either... does anyone have any tips or had this problem before?
> 
> Thanks!


Make sure you are using the correct pes file since your machine only does 5X7 it won't like the bigger, 6X10 files that Heather provides.  



VBAndrea said:


> And now I have a question I would like to post:
> QUESTION?
> My PE770 came with a spool of Brother thread for bobbin winding.  I have been winding my own bobbins.  For those of you who wind your own bobbins do you only use the Brother thread or is there another thread more readily available that I can substitute?  I have never seen the Brother thread in fabric stores.


I bought some Gutterman embroidery bobbin thread because I ran out of the Brother thread and I did not like the results I got.  The stitches were loose around the corners of an applique I did.  I switched to some prewound Brother bobbins and it fixed the problem so I know it wasn't the design.  I figured it was something on my end since it was a Heather Sue design!  I've had good success winding my own bobbins using the Brother thread.  (I have a Brother machine).



Blyssfull said:


> Also, my appliques seem to be "holey" like there's a lot of space between the fabric and the thread.... is that normal or does it have something to do with the type of needle/thread/fabric/stabilizer I'm using? It was much worse on my machine designs than my minnie head.
> 
> You ladies are just so sweet to help out with all these questions.. I hope y'all know you don't go unappreciated.


This happens to me sometimes when I'm doing t-shirts and using a ball point needle.  I know others have lots of luck with the ball point needles but when I use them on my embroidery machine I don't like the results.  I switched to an Organ embroidery needle and had better results.  You could also try using more stabilizer (float it under the hoop) and see if that helps.  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just have to share these two:
> The boys with their cousins, Lily & Ellie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a somewhat decent family shot of the four of us:


Those pants are cute but that picture of your two boys is GREAT.  Their faces are so adorable.  I like the one with their cousins and the family picture too.  



Clio said:


> An update on my Walmart's fabric department.  We started selling fabric today.  Since I work in a nearby department, I was told that I'd have to learn to cut fabric , too.  Don't they realize how dangerous this is? I'll never get out of there without buying more.
> 
> I'd just about given up on my 1979 era Kenmore sewimg machine. It had forgotten how to do any stitch other than straight.  Saturday I cleaned it and played with the dials and now it's working again !  My other machine is a Singer Golden Touch and Sew.  It's a good machine but some of the gears are nylon and tend to wear out after time.
> 
> Liz


Glad to hear you fixed your machine with a little TLC.  Good luck no spending your entire pay check in the fabric department.  



cogero said:


> A couple things to share.
> 
> I finished DDs ruffled shorts, these were a pair of jeans with a hole in the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DS toy story outfit for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now saving some scraps for AG clothes. I had dd read the easy fit instructions today.


The jeans came out really nice and the Buzz outfit is cool, I like the way the alien looks - good choice.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!


This dress is gorgeous.  Hope your DD had a happy birthday.  



NiniMorris said:


> I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.
> 
> I managed to merge a file and add a name to the file!  (On SEU I had to do them in two separate hoopings!)  As soon as I get the kitchen floor mopped I am going down to try it out on real fabric.  If it passes the test, then I will try for it on an actual t shirt!
> 
> For reference, I spent an entire week attempting to do my grand daughter's shirt announcing she was finally 40 inches tall (thanks Jessica Lee for the inspiration!)  After over 10 attempts, I finally came up with something that looked almost right...until I stitched it on a t shirt...yuck!  I ended up having to stitch it twice.  It looked better, but still not happy with it.
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...766756300321_1581598032_1370389_2148477_s.jpg
> 
> Nini


It is hard to see your picture but I'm glad you are having success with Embrid.  Can't wait to see your finished shirt.  



RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.


These came out great, they will look so cute on!  Looking forward to seeing your Ohana set.



aboveH20 said:


> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.


Your son did an amazing job on his castle.  Your newest creations are lovely (especially your digitizing).  Your bowling shirt is great (even with the slight imperfections), I can imagine that would be tricky to make in such a small size.  Molly's dresses are so cute, especially the plaid.  



mphalens said:


> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???


Your Kristen is very pretty.  I'm sure you will have her all cleaned up in no time.  I've never made a bowling shirt in the AG size but it might be a little tricky working with the smaller size.  I think you can handle the child size, just go slow and follow the directions, you can't go wrong with a CarlaC pattern.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess


Your star shirts are so COOL.  The Barney set is cute, cute, cute.  The fabrics you picked are beautiful.  The Rosetta is darling and she will get to enjoy it for years to come.  What a lucky little girl.


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my frizzy hair...naturally curly hair and Nebraska summers don't mix well
> 
> And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess





dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.



I love everything!  The 4th of July shirts are so cute!  And I just love the Barney set with the Rosetta - adorable.  I carry the small Rosetta on a daily basis - and I agree - it's probably too big for a small child... but I also agree that they love to carry things around - 



mphalens said:


> So ... after reading your post earlier and looking at the website, I decided to send her off to the doll hospital.  I called and spoke with someone (she wasn't too reassuring, but  ) and Kirsten is now wrapped in bubble wrap and in a medium flat rate box ready to ship out to WI tomorrow morning.  I filled out the form but didn't fill in any of the $$$ spots, instead I wrote in the comments section "I have had this doll since I was 12 (and am now 32) and she is an original Kirsten from the Pleasant Company.  I believe she has the start of Silver Eye and I was told this is a known defect and you can fix her eyes for free.  If not, please contact me for further instruction."  And I listed my cell phone number.  I did give my CC info BUT I was sure to use a card that is VERY VERY helpful with unauthorized charges just in case ...
> 
> 
> Okay - shutting down the computer and packing it in the car ... we're rolling out shortly!!!!



I hope your Kirsten has a safe journey to the hospital - please take pictures when she returns.  Also, I hope you have a safe trip.  



babynala said:


> I love when you share your AG knowledge.  I'm not a collector or anything but my DD has one and my cousins (who are about 10 years younger them me) had AGs when they were little so I remember the stories, etc.  The author of the original books lived not too far from where we lived so I remember my aunt showing me the house that was the inspiration for Samantha's house.  I think my aunt was more into it then her daughters.  She still has all of their stuff and lets my DD play with them when we visit.
> Question:  Did the Pleasant Company make those "look like me" dolls or just the historical dolls?  My cousins have Samantha and Molly and then they each have one other AG doll but I don't think they were the historical dolls.  I'll have to check them out next time we visit.



That's awesome... I"ve see pictures of the house used for inspiration for Samantha's house - it's gorgeous!

The Pleasant Co. did make the American Girl of Today dolls - I believe they started with 7 of them, and added on as time went on.  The names of that line changed several times - Just Like You and My American Girl - and most of the original PC dolls are retired and replaced by newer versions with better hair - supposedly.  What once was a line of about 7, then 14, then 21 expanded greatly last fall when AG released about 19 new dolls to that line... there are now about 40+ variations of skin tone/hair and eye color.  So, yes, Pleasant Company did start that line, Mattel has expanded on it - added many plastic accessories -  and I don't think there is anything left of the original that was started by PC.  The meet outfit has changed several times over the years, and usually stays on a 2 year cycle... we are due for a new meet outfit sometime in the fall of 2012.

Glad you like my knowledge...  I hope I'm not too annoying with it.  As I know some of my facts are off a bit, but the jist is right.  

D~


----------



## babynala

dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.


I really like that monkey t-shirt (as does my DS), the button eyes and nose were a great idea.  Love the 4th of July tutu, bracelet and earrings - nice job.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew  Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



Love the outfits!  I especially like the contrastic cuff/band on the pants for Emily.  Just adorable!

I hear you on working -- I used to work full time and now work VERY part time and keep thinking I need to get more hours somewhere, but I love my time at home.  It's not that I hate working, it's that I value my time taking care of the house.  I thinkyou need a part time job 



aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.
> 
> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.
> 
> It fits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . from the front, not so much from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)


OMG!!!  I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.  The bowling shirt with the one sleeve just tipped the scales for me!  Hysterical I just looked at the shirt and thought *what the ?*

And I hate to break the news to Ginger, but if her dresses require tape to hold them on maybe modeling isn't the career for Ginger, and lets not metnion the Easy Fits with an ELASTIC waist that Ginger couldn't stuff her self into -- doesn't she know elastic waista are a girl's best friend?  Now Ida on the other hand, with those smashing red tights to coordinate with her dress, may be a cover girl.

Truly I can't believe the amount of clothes you are making for your non-existant AG doll.  I feel like all of us Disbouts should chip in a buck each and get you a real doll! Once you get the $ to me for D's address I should be able to help out 

And how impossible is it to sew the the Bowling Shirt with such tiny sleeves?  Well, I guess it's hard seeing as you only bothered to do one sleeve.

The calico dress is my favorite (you know, the one GA is busting at the seams).

And thanks for taking care of the Mythbusters logo for me.  You're a peach.  (Oh HeatherSue where are you when I need you the most!!!!)



mphalens said:


> So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...
> 
> Addie decided she'd rather stay up here in RI ... she says the summer months are kinder to her here than they would be in NC But Kirsten agreed to come back with me to be on hand for modeling, etc. if and when I get around to sewing some AG clothes ...
> She decided to travel in her summer dress and snazzy red boots (but left her straw hat here in her trunk for safe keeping) ... she had to change out her bloomers though - the elastic had rotted out of her Pleasant Company bloomers
> 
> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on a close up of her face as well . . . she says she's worried about her right eye and wanted to ask what y'all think ... is it messed up?  Does she need to visit the AG hospital?  What should we do?
> (you can also see how much dirt collects in ones skin when you just sit around in a rocking chair for years):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???


Oh, I don't think you should have shipped her to WI -- I think you should have dropped her off at Cheryl's house on your way back to NC instead.   Did you send her back all dirty or did you clean her up a bit?  I don't want the people at the hospital to have a heart attack when they see her (they be devastated if they knew Alexa's doll was still naked!).



Blyssfull said:


> Thanks guys for answering all my bobbin questions. Boy do I feel like a ding dong!  Right now I'm just using tear away stabilizer.... I need to get something different. My daughter has super sensitive skin and I know that's going to irritate her.
> 
> Andrea, thanks for posting those tips... I need to get out my sewing journal and write them all down.


My dd has very sensitive skin too and only complained about one of the t's with the Floriani, and it was a fill design and I think that bothered her more than the Floriani.  Once you wash the Floriani a couple of times it's very soft.  (But don't wash it until after you've embroidered on it -- prewash your t, do your embroidery and then wash again before wearing.)

I wish I could find my notebook to give you more tips.  Clairemolly (Jen) was the one who gave me the Floriani tips.  If I remember correctly she hoops Sulky sticky and then puts the Floriani on top of that and floats two pieces of tear away under it.  I didn't have any Sulky sticky so tried it without and had really good sucess.  Other people posted other ways of doing it, but she was one of the first who replied to me and mentioned how soft the Floriani gets so I figured that would be ideal for my dd.



mphalens said:


> We had a fantastic time in RI ... today is the day we leave (and I'm waiting til last minute to pack the laptop) ... we'll be back in NC til the 23rd when we fly to Missoula, MT to visit the "Disney-Hater ILs"   We're there til the 31st ... then NC til after the 6th and then I have yet to figure out WHEN in August we'll head back to RI ... probably sometime the week after the 6th...   I'm stressing just THINKING about all of that!!!
> 
> I packed up all my fabric ... it took TWO sterilite hanging file size boxes ... One if full of washed fabric and one is full of un-washed fabric.  I have a Joanns bag FULL of spools of ribbon, etc. I have big plans for a wall in my bedroom when I get home ... I wanna move the sewing machine OUT of the hallway and into my room (which will take some work) ... when I come back to RI in August the plan is for me to bring the machine cabinet I have at home to my parents house and I'll take the new(to me) larger one back to NC at the end of the month (the larger one also matches our bedroom furniture, so it will look like just another cabinet when it's closed up).
> 
> Phew!  Okay... must finish packing!!!  I'll be able to READ while on the road, but not post (the iPhone is NOT the easiest to post from  )... Tomorrow morning I plan on having breakfast at Biscuitville in Elon (Burlington) NC


Safe travels to you!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my frizzy hair...naturally curly hair and Nebraska summers don't mix well
> 
> And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess


First, I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you and initially looking at it couldn't figure out whose teenager that was!  You look so young!  You probably are young, I'm just old.  Anyway, the t's are fabulous!

And I love the Barney set -- the fabrics are fantastic!

To be continued .... dumb image limit!


----------



## VBAndrea

dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.



Awesome!  It looks like you've been very busy with quite the variety of projects.


----------



## StarTunnel

My new project is to make an angel owl, so that every time I change my mind, and decide to NOT be a prosecution attorney someday, I will see the owl, be reminded of little Caylee Anthony, and will remember my promise to her and myself.


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  It was so hard for me to think in the terms it wanted me to.  I gave it my best shot, but could not make the names I added to shirts look great.    They looked ok from  a distance, but not close up.  I was so not pleased with the results...and I could not figure out how to adjust the density of the stitches to save my life!
> 
> Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.
> 
> I managed to merge a file and add a name to the file!  (On SEU I had to do them in two separate hoopings!)  As soon as I get the kitchen floor mopped I am going down to try it out on real fabric.  If it passes the test, then I will try for it on an actual t shirt!
> 
> For reference, I spent an entire week attempting to do my grand daughter's shirt announcing she was finally 40 inches tall (thanks Jessica Lee for the inspiration!)  After over 10 attempts, I finally came up with something that looked almost right...until I stitched it on a t shirt...yuck!  I ended up having to stitch it twice.  It looked better, but still not happy with it.
> 
> Here is me crossing fingers to see 1- if the picture shows up and 2- if the new design stitches out right...
> 
> 
> Evidently I am more computer illiterate than I thought I was!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is great you can figure out Embrid. I still can't figure out my stitch count I think you were right and that was the memory.



RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



Love the cars fabric. Great job on the outfits. And can't wait to see what Ohana fabric you bought.



aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.
> 
> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)



 You are just too funny. But love all the AG dresses. DD would love to come over and have her dolls model some.



mphalens said:


> So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...
> 
> Addie decided she'd rather stay up here in RI ... she says the summer months are kinder to her here than they would be in NC But Kirsten agreed to come back with me to be on hand for modeling, etc. if and when I get around to sewing some AG clothes ...
> She decided to travel in her summer dress and snazzy red boots (but left her straw hat here in her trunk for safe keeping) ... she had to change out her bloomers though - the elastic had rotted out of her Pleasant Company bloomers
> 
> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:



  Kristen So sorry to hear you need to go to the hospital.




Blyssfull said:


> Thanks guys for answering all my bobbin questions. Boy do I feel like a ding dong!  Right now I'm just using tear away stabilizer.... I need to get something different. My daughter has super sensitive skin and I know that's going to irritate her.



My DD complains the stabilizer picks her so I bought some Dream Weave Fusible by Floriani and iron it on the back of the stabilzer after I am done sewing. It covers the back of the design and she has not complained since.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess



Love the family photo. And love the colors in the Rosetta bag.



dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.



Love all the pics. I really like the mickey swirls in the blue tshirt.



DMGeurts said:


> The Pleasant Co. did make the American Girl of Today dolls - I believe they started with 7 of them, and added on as time went on.  The names of that line changed several times - Just Like You and My American Girl - and most of the original PC dolls are retired and replaced by newer versions with better hair - supposedly.  What once was a line of about 7, then 14, then 21 expanded greatly last fall when AG released about 19 new dolls to that line... there are now about 40+ variations of skin tone/hair and eye color.  So, yes, Pleasant Company did start that line, Mattel has expanded on it - added many plastic accessories -  and I don't think there is anything left of the original that was started by PC.  The meet outfit has changed several times over the years, and usually stays on a 2 year cycle... we are due for a new meet outfit sometime in the fall of 2012.
> 
> Glad you like my knowledge...  I hope I'm not too annoying with it.  As I know some of my facts are off a bit, but the jist is right.
> 
> D~



I love reading all you knowledge of the AG dolls. I never knew there was another company that made them.



VBAndrea said:


> You look so young!  You probably are young, I'm just old.  Anyway, the t's are fabulous!



 I felt old at work last week. We hired a college student who was born in 1990. The same year I graduated high school Time is going by too fast


----------



## kha100399

VBAndrea said:


> Here are my supply tips -- this is just off the top of my head
> Thread -- many of us buy form Marathon (on line) and get the starter set of 50 in rayon.
> Buy extra needles -- apparently anything but Singer fits.  I got the organ needles on line when I ordered my thread from Marathon
> I also bought the Marathon tear away stabilizer which is cheap
> For cut away stabilizer I use Floriani medium weight
> Scissors: I bought the really expensive embroidery scissors from Joann's (using a coupon) and also a pair of manicure scissors from Target
> I use the Dritz spray -- it's a bit expensive too so I used a Joann's coupon as well
> Have either a marker that fades or washes out or chalk pencils for marking placement
> 
> Both SWAK and Embroidery library have tuts on doing appliques
> 
> I do the following:  I prewash my shirt or fabric.  I hoop Floriani medium weight cut away.  I mark the placement lines on that.  I mark a cross on the inside of my t-shirt (or fabric) as well.  I spray the stabilizer and put the shirt on it lining up my marks.  I then pin it in place (pin the t-shirt to the stabilizer).  On most appliques I will just float a piece or two of the Marathon tear away under the cut away.  If I am doing a fill I have found it better to do two pieces of the cut away -- I hoop one piece and float the other under it.
> 
> For the PE 770 be sure to use the spool back up thingy if the hoop doesn't line up right to make it easier to snap the hoop in place.
> 
> I just do a google search whenever I have a problem and it helps.
> 
> I got my machine for Mother's Day and asked tons of questions.  If you go to the dates right after MD you should find some good info posted by other's on here that really helped me out.  I just kept a notebook by my computer and took notes (and sorry I can't locate my notebook right now to post the good tips).
> 
> HTH.  Just ask specific questions.  Once you do a couple of things it gets really easy.  I was very intimidated at first and the machine is actually very user friendly.  I did refer to the manual a lot at first though and still refer to it from time to time.
> 
> 
> The picture showed up albeit sideways and extremely tiny so I couldn't see any flaws.  I hope you have much better luck with Embrid.  Someday I may go that route, but for now I'm still getting used to my machine and buying designs.  I did add a name to a shirt of my daughter's that I appliqued, but just used a machine font.
> 
> Get your son working on a Ginger size castle and tell him she needs plenty of closet space for her wardrobe!  I'm excited to see Ginger's new attire.  Any more pillow case dresses?
> 
> ETA my dd just saw the castle and would like one.  She's even bigger than Ginger and despite her complaining that she "has nothing to wear" needs a huge walk in closet for her castle.  I should take a pic of her current one so you can all see how truly deprived she is in the wardrobe department.



thank you! I greatly appreciate the advice!


----------



## mkwj

You girls with your "AG's" are cracking me up.  


Another great place to get thread is kenssewingcenter.com  They are very helpful.  I get my stablizer,thread,solvy,needles, and bobbin thread from there.  They had a great sale a few months ago and I got 1000 M spools of thread for a little over $2 a piece.  For those of you that are new to it, you will be amazed at how much you will learn.  I have had my machine for about 4 years now, and I am always learning something new about it.  

Marianne, I hope you have safe travels.  Can't wait to meet up with you and see the fabric.


----------



## denysaputra

mom2rtk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!



I love it


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

babynala said:


> Really far behind again so forgive my VERY long quote
> 
> 
> So pretty
> 
> 
> That outfit is gorgeous and I love the ruffles on the back.  Your model really "lights up" in the room in that outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> The rock star pants are perfect and the birthday party shirts are really nice.  Hope everyone had fun at the party.
> ]
> 
> 
> Amy Grace is so cute, I love her hair.  What a great find.  I think she would be a fun cruise companion.  Her outfit with interchangeable collars is neat.
> 
> 
> Ohhh, how pretty and reversible too.  I really like the monogrammed side.  Nice job.
> 
> So ... Phalen gets to have his first ever CHEWABLE medication ... he's always had liquid until now (which is a battle) ... so keep your fingers crossed this goes well!


sounds like Phalen is on the mend and having some success with the chewables.  I hope he continues to improve.


Next time you have them out to play be sure to snap some pictures so we can see your collection.  


The shirt looks really nice and I still love those pants.


I love when you share your AG knowledge.  I'm not a collector or anything but my DD has one and my cousins (who are about 10 years younger them me) had AGs when they were little so I remember the stories, etc.  The author of the original books lived not too far from where we lived so I remember my aunt showing me the house that was the inspiration for Samantha's house.  I think my aunt was more into it then her daughters.  She still has all of their stuff and lets my DD play with them when we visit.  
Question:  Did the Pleasant Company make those "look like me" dolls or just the historical dolls?  My cousins have Samantha and Molly and then they each have one other AG doll but I don't think they were the historical dolls.  I'll have to check them out next time we visit.  


 How sweet.  





Gorgeous, the appliques are beautiful and the fabrics are so pretty.  


Great shopping!!! You are making me giggle as I picture you sneaking into the house with all these bolts of fabric and trying to hide them in your closet.  Great thinking on the Halloween costumes.  


Very pretty and the sash is a nice touch.  


I haven't seen any costumes yet but I was thinking about making my son a Jake inspired outfit too and I was thinking about doing a vest and using some pre-made bias tape to trim the edges and adding some yellow buttons.  Since you are not a sewer you might be able to cut up a t-shirt (maybe a size bigger) and use the bias tape to act as the yellow trim.  Use no stitch glue on some buttons and you are good to go (I wouldn't recommend washing it).  


Welcome.  I love all your animals.  I've never made a stuffed animal before but I bought a pattern for my daughter to make one last summer, we just never got around to it.  I'm a little scared!  I noticed your website link and visited it your site.  What a great idea.  I was thinking you might want to add "gum" to your park packing list since you can't buy it in Disney (and you know how teens love their gum).  


Welcome!!  I love this picture of all your grandkids.  I'm in awe of all the wonderful creations you have made for everyone.  Everything is so unique and thought out.  You are a GREAT shopper and did an amazing job repurposing so many of your finds.  I love the princess dresses and the step sister outfits.  I can't pick a favorite!  I think my brother had that Humpty Dumpty fabric panel doll when he was little (30+ years ago).  He called it Knit (I guess he thought my grandmother knitted it instead of sewed it).  

Your autograph books are awesome.  What a great idea to have one for each park.  


Great shopping 


Your applique came out great.  You did a wonderful job on it and it looks great on that dress.[/QUOTE]
Thank you fro your warm welcome and comments of mystuff...i enjoy going to the local thrift store at least 2 times a week.i get 1/2 off coupons in the mail and then they have different colored tags 1/2 off everyday! i get lots of clothes for the grands and also hit the linens section for designs/colors i think i might use,i have a stack about 2 ft. tall and 3 ft. wide in my sewing room! lol...in dire need of shelving! I also love the check hancocks remnents basket and we finall have a JOANNS opening at the end of the month! wishing wallyworld would add fabric back...
 oh gosh i have ran on and on and it is time to head to work! I am a pre-k asst. teacher during school year and summer camp with school kids in summer all in a daycare center,been there almost 16 years and have the gray hairs to prove it! hehe


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> Marianne, I hope you have safe travels.  Can't wait to meet up with you and see the fabric.



I am so jealous...  I would love to meet up with you all!  Cheryl said she'd be here yesterday, and I waited (and waited, and waited, and waited) but she never showed up.  I was so disappointed...  I think she ditched me.    I bet her and Ginger are at my house, sewing away on Patience...  

D~


----------



## belle41379

WOW!!!  I go camping for the weekend and come back to billions of pages.   This is my attempt to catch up.  So sorry if I miss anyone's creations.


weluvdizne said:


> IMG]http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/weluvdizne/th_186.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> These turned out great!
> 
> 
> Darragh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> LOVE Wicked.  Fantastic show!
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because she loves our puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great!  Love the totes.
> 
> 
> cajunfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is very cute.
> 
> 
> mkwj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the apron dress!! SO cute.  I need to try my hand at one of these...
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your son is so sweet.  The pants came out really nice and I'm very impressed that you did this with plaid fabric - all that matching and lining up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not, I didn't match it up at all...I just got lucky!
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the pants!!!  What pattern/tutorial did you use?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I'm pretty pleased with them.  I didn't use a pattern or tutorial.  I just made them up as I went.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Just want to say a quick good-bye....

Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Have a wonderful trip Lisa and Megan!  I hope you'll take a few pictures for us!  

D~


----------



## belle41379

micksmoma said:


>


This is darling.  


Mel0215 said:


> Hand Applique: (didn't take the bag apart... it was harder that way)


Turned out great!!


Fruto76 said:


>


LOVE it!  Makes me want to make one.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Some finds from Hancocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some from Wally world


Fantastic fabrics!!!


JMD1979 said:


> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. Ruffles are so time consuming but totally worth the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with the shirt that inspired my skirt.... ps the shirt has been done for a couple of weeks now!  I fully intended on doing the skirt right away, but like I said.... completely intimidated! Not anymore! Loved making this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jeana


Turned out GREAT!



mphalens said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And here are the "Swag Shirts" for Finn's 3rd birthday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up(only Finn's has a name fill on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They turned out great!


----------



## babynala

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Have fun in New York and catching up with everyone.  Enjoy yourselves.  Please find us and post some pictures from your trip.


----------



## cogero

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Lisa have fun.


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> Close up of the shoes (his favorite part):


Turned out cute!  LOVE the shoes.  


CastleCreations said:


> Front of Tink


These are gorgeous!  Love the Tink dress.


squirrel said:


>



AMAZING job!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Have a wonderful trip Lisa and Megan!  I hope you'll take a few pictures for us!
> 
> D~





babynala said:


> Have fun in New York and catching up with everyone.  Enjoy yourselves.  Please find us and post some pictures from your trip.





cogero said:


> Lisa have fun.



thanks ladies!

will definately share some photos with you all!


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


> I am so jealous...  I would love to meet up with you all!  Cheryl said she'd be here yesterday, and I waited (and waited, and waited, and waited) but she never showed up.  I was so disappointed...  I think she ditched me.    I bet her and Ginger are at my house, sewing away on Patience...
> 
> D~




You better send someone to checkon your house.  With Ginger you never know what to expect.

Marianne and I live about 20 min from each other.  She picked up some of that fabulous material for me. She was so sweet to do that for those that wanted it.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everybody!

Man its been months since I posted here but that's cause I have been sewing up a storm for our upcoming trip.  Just 26 days to go and I still have a 2 things to finish up,  and the post below just made it 3  

I took a bunch of pictures so I promise to post them soon....




ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD birthday dress today.  The pattern is Miley from Fairytale Frocks and Lollipops.  Someone on here posted a dress, so I bought the pattern that day   I don't think it is a beginner pattern like it says but I got it done.  I like it, and so does DD!  Now I need to figure out how to use this for our DW trip coming up.  I need to start sewing for that!



This is so pretty I am buying this pattern right now and I am adding it to my must do for Disney list.  I have some tink Fabric just begging to be used.....thanks for posting.


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> You better send someone to checkon your house.  With Ginger you never know what to expect.
> 
> Marianne and I live about 20 min from each other.  She picked up some of that fabulous material for me. She was so sweet to do that for those that wanted it.



I will call my neighbors today...  Just to make sure Patience is OK - I agree, you just never know with Ginger.  

You know, you all could move closer to me?    Winter in MN is much more fun than you'd think...    I only hate it after Christmas.  

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

aboveH20 said:


> _(Cue the announcer with a deep resonant voice)_  When we left off last week there was a flurry of stitching in preparation for meeting real live AG dolls . . . .
> 
> Okay, so I had my meet and greet.  ~D was right, some of the patterns I was using are a bit big for AG dolls, although they seem to fit GA dolls perfectly.
> 
> First is Oliver's popover dress, featuring my first ever digitzed logo -- Mythbusters for Andrea.  Needless to say I'm quite proud of my digitizing and see making it a profitable hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't quite make it over Ginger's petite head.
> 
> Then, I remembered that I have my sister's AR doll.
> 
> It fit Ann Raggedy quite well.  (AR was made by my grandmother whom you met a few posts back -- her real name was Minnie and she lived to 108.)
> 
> 
> Next up I tried a bowling shirt and easy fit fits -- my first ever for either one.  I've read sooo much about them it was neat to actually make my first ones.  I was up against the clock so I didn't finish the bowling shirt (you probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't mention it.)
> 
> Ginger had a hard time putting the pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to take out the elastic for them to go over her ample hips.  They remind me of bell bottom pants, which of course I would have no first hand knowledge of, but have read about in history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a raglan, couldn't quickly find any knit material, but wanted to do a size check on the real live AG dolls.  Another one I didn't come close to finishing.  Please note the jaunty red beret, it adds so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I moved on to Molly's jumper.  The pattern suggests plaid, but I know plaid is not always a sewer's friend, so I used a calico I thought would be more forgiving.
> 
> It fits . . .
> 
> . . . . from the front, not so much from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out bias and grain and front and lining, and I'm still not sure how they think the waistband goes, so I tried another one.  This time in plaid -- like I said, not a sewer's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fit any better than the first one, but Ida came over (no relation to my Aunt Ida).  Please, she's not anorexic, just has very good metabolism.  It fits her perfectly.
> 
> And so that wraps up this week's episode.  Gotta figure out what's next.
> 
> (I have my fingers crossed that the photos aren't all crazy sizes.  Here goes the submit button.)



you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!



mphalens said:


> So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...
> 
> Addie decided she'd rather stay up here in RI ... she says the summer months are kinder to her here than they would be in NC But Kirsten agreed to come back with me to be on hand for modeling, etc. if and when I get around to sewing some AG clothes ...
> She decided to travel in her summer dress and snazzy red boots (but left her straw hat here in her trunk for safe keeping) ... she had to change out her bloomers though - the elastic had rotted out of her Pleasant Company bloomers
> 
> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on a close up of her face as well . . . she says she's worried about her right eye and wanted to ask what y'all think ... is it messed up?  Does she need to visit the AG hospital?  What should we do?
> (you can also see how much dirt collects in ones skin when you just sit around in a rocking chair for years):
> 
> We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???



IDK but the easy fits and peasant blouse weren't too bad....once I figured out which cutting line to use for the blouse

I love Kirsten's boots! Are you going to make her new bloomers or did she have an extra pair?



Diz-Mommy said:


> I hope everyone had a fabulous 4th of July!!
> 
> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my frizzy hair...naturally curly hair and Nebraska summers don't mix well
> 
> And here's a little sewing/embroidery project I've been working on for my DH's work friend.  BIG thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful embroidery design!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess



I love the tie dye....my DH won't wear it either...though I offered to make him a tie dye mickey for our next trip My hair doesn't like alabama summers either! the rosetta is cute, I had thought of making one for DD, but now I think I will wait since it is big for a 2yo.



dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tutu outfit and the photo is so pretty!
> 
> DisneyJazz I messed up the quote but I WISH I could thrift shop that often....
> this summer I've only been once.
> 
> 
> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.
> 
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.
Click to expand...


----------



## belle41379

DISNEYJAZZ said:


>


Cute!


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Everything looks fantastic!  I've got to start reallly cracking on stuff for our trip.


DISNEYJAZZ said:



			[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click to expand...

Love all your stuff!  The books turned out great!



StarTunnel said:







Click to expand...

Cute idea!!



squirrel said:







Click to expand...

Looks FANTASTIC!  Amazing job!


mphalens said:



			I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And the back (I just love the bow):




Click to expand...

Love how the skirt turned out!  The bow is darling. 


DISNEYJAZZ said:



http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268457_10150229868021586_555471585_7522503_7478074_n.jpg[/IMG]






dress % scarf made from corner of the table cloth...i found a pic of Taylor in a blue sundress w/roses after i mae this dress...this is a good 9 yr. old version...




 ok i am done for awhile with the sharing,i know you will al be pleased with a rest from  all th epix...thank you fro looking be back soon...
		
Click to expand...

*Love it all!  My fav is the the dress and scarf.  Very cute.


mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised!
> 
> The boys in their patriotic red, white & blue pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good shot of the pants, but this is the best shot of the two of them:


Too sweet. 


ncmomof2 said:


>


That looks fantastic!!  Great job!


RMAMom said:


> For Emily


Love the checkers on the bottom of Emily's pants.  


Diz-Mommy said:


>


Ya'll are killing me with these cute Rosetta bags!!!!  I'm feeling myself want to buy that pattern more and more! 


dis4harley said:


>


Everything looks amazing!


Well, I have quite a few things to share, but first need to head to the post office and send off Madison's Give items.  Then a trip to get some bias tape.  If my headache goes away, I'll try and post some of the things I've done recently when I get back.  

On a side note, I'm thinking of trying my hand at Etsy.  If anyone experienced in that area could PM me their thoughts/tips, I'd be very greatful.


----------



## StarTunnel

Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.





My earless unicorn. 





My little angel owl simbolizing little Caylee Anthoney.


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!
> 
> 
> 
> IDK but the easy fits and peasant blouse weren't too bad....once I figured out which cutting line to use for the blouse
> 
> I love Kirsten's boots! Are you going to make her new bloomers or did she have an extra pair?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tie dye....my DH won't wear it either...though I offered to make him a tie dye mickey for our next trip My hair doesn't like alabama summers either! the rosetta is cute, I had thought of making one for DD, but now I think I will wait since it is big for a 2yo.
> 
> 
> 
> dis4harley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tutu outfit and the photo is so pretty!
> 
> DisneyJazz I messed up the quote but I WISH I could thrift shop that often....
> this summer I've only been once.
> 
> 
> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.
> 
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfits and what a find
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aboveH20

Out with the old, in with the new.  Translation, my older son's gone but my younger son came for a few days.  He joined the Navy to see the world and is stationed one state and about 180 miles away.

He just go back from being underway for 8 weeks and since he doesn't have a washer or dryer he brought me   and .  The stuff from his days on the sub has a VERY funky smell.  Sometimes it makes my eyes burn.  I think it's from washing his clothes while he's on the sub which uses "used" water.

He made petty officer first class while he was underway so he also brought some uniforms for me to sew on his new patches with three stripes.  Not my favorite thing to do, but I see he only has three patches.  The worst is when he buys all new uniforms and I have to transfer patches form the old uniforms to the new. Last time I did patches I thought would be the last because he didn't think he'd make first class before getting out in Nov.

Good thing I'm not one to complain. 



mphalens said:


> I hope you don't get home to find a 3 bear situation though ... Patience & her brothers all worn out and Cheryl asleep in a bed



My three favorite words . . . Cheryl, asleep, bed.



MaeB said:


> D, were you around last summer when I posted the pics of the machine I have? My dad acquired this machine that had been painted and left outside and is in horrible condition.  These are the before pictures...last summer I got a fair bit of the paint stripped off but it's still a work in progress. I want to restore at least the wood parts and use it as furniture at some point.  It's not electric and uses the big pedal to move the wheels, though, what I'm figuring was a belt to connect the bottom to the actual machine is missing.  I doubt I would ever sew on it but it's sure nice to look at!!  I do all my sewing on a 70's-tastic White machine.



I love all the detailed painting.



NiniMorris said:


> I am so excited!  After weeks of trying, I gave up on SEU.  It was so hard for me to think in the terms it wanted me to.  I gave it my best shot, but could not make the names I added to shirts look great.    They looked ok from  a distance, but not close up.  I was so not pleased with the results...and I could not figure out how to adjust the density of the stitches to save my life!
> 
> Today, I attempted Embird.  I watched one short tutorial on it and was able to figure it out perfectly!  (Of course I haven't stitched it out yet, but it already looks better on the screen!)  I only wish I hadn't wasted 2 weeks of my 30 day trial on it...but then again, I think I had to fail at SEU before I was ready to write it off and try something new.
> 
> 
> Nini



  I love the shirt and hooray for Embird.



VBAndrea said:


> ETA my dd just saw the castle and would like one.  She's even bigger than Ginger and despite her complaining that she "has nothing to wear" needs a huge walk in closet for her castle.  I should take a pic of her current one so you can all see how truly deprived she is in the wardrobe department.



It is with regret that I must tell you my son headed back to NYC yesterday on the 7 AM Megabus.  Unfortunately his apartment is so small that he has to walk sideways in it, so he wouldn't have any room to make a larger castle.  I hope your DD understands. 



RMAMom said:


> I have had the best couple of days! I have been off since last Friday, DH was home with me over the weekend and did a few projects that needed done and I have just floated around and did a little of this and a little of that. I went to work a little over a year ago and I have really missed my housewife days the last few months. ( Who knew ) Anyway, the last few days have been great "playing housewife" back to work tomorrow though.
> 
> I finished the kids outfits for DHS
> 
> For Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll work on Ohana outfits next, I bought the cutest fabric on Sunday.



They look great.



ericalynn1979 said:


> Has anyone tried AG patterns for the "Duffy" bears?  I have two that I bought last year for our cruise, and everyone says that the Build a Bear clothes will fit them.  However, I can't find anything for BaB (pattern-wise).  And since I have Carla's fabulous patterns, I have the doll patterns too.  I just don't want to waste my time trying for a matching set, and not have it work out.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know the answer to your question, but I've been using the CarlaC patterns and they're too big for AG.  I don't know how the size compares to BaB, but I certainly know what you mean about sewing and not having them fit.



mphalens said:


> Very nice!!!  Glad to see Ginger didn't let the pants waistband issue get her down ... well, I guess they did (was she trying the old "lie down on the bed to zip them closed" trick???), but you know what I mean
> 
> Did you download Molly's patterns from that site someone listed the other day?  I dug out my old Kirsten patterns (and also downloaded them from that site) ... haven't had a chance to look them over yet though...



Yes and yes.



mphalens said:


> So ... I need to introduce y'all to Kirsten ... While I was procrastinating packing the car I got my Mom to help me find her trunk (an old wine chest ... my kirsten never could afford her blue trunk) ... She's a dirty girl and needs a bath, but that will have to wait til we're back in Charlotte and I have some time to spend with her ...
> 
> 
> So, without further ado ... May I present Kirsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking about some easy fits and a bowling shirt to start us off ... Would anyone be able to tell me if sewing a bowling shirt in AG size first would help me get a feel for how it would go together for an actual child?  Or would I make myself crazy???



Very nice, but how do you pour the soda out of her.  I don't see a cap anywhere. 




cogero said:


> I love all the clothes. Good for you for trying a bowling shirt



Thanks.  After reading about it and seeing so many variations of it, it was neat to finally make one.



DMGeurts said:


> Poor Ginger... Has your son even met her yet?
> 
> D~



My son didn't really say very much after I showed him around my quadrant.  I noticed him and my husband whispering a lot to each other behind cuffed hands, so I think they're probably planning a big surprise for Ginger and me.




Diz-Mommy said:


> Poor Ginger!!  I feel your pain sister!







DISNEYJAZZ said:


> I love that castle,awesome job! inspired me to ask dh to see what he can do at work { cabinet shop} for the 3 dgd's who we just wentto WDW with. They love the Cinderella Castle in th eshops there but it is $70! but Pawpaw can do a larger castle for cheaper and it will last forever! now to googles ' how to make a wooden castle' . did your son have a pattern or do this form his ideas...?



Apparently he was following plans he found online of a castle a man made for his ferrets.  That's all I know, but with the popularity of castles, I'm sure there's lots of patterns floating around in cyberworld. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> We had a great day with friends.  Here's a picture of a non-sewing project but I wanted to share anyways...our "star" shirts.  DH didn't want one, party pooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made the smallest Rosetta thinking it would be a good little kid size, but it looked huge on the little girl.  Oh well, little girls love purses no matter how huge I guess



Everything looks great.  Great fabric choices for the bag.



dis4harley said:


> I am going to try to post some pictures. Here are my projects from the last week.



Wow.  What a variety of creative creations.  Nicely done.



babynala said:


> Your son did an amazing job on his castle.  Your newest creations are lovely (especially your digitizing).  Your bowling shirt is great (even with the slight imperfections), I can imagine that would be tricky to make in such a small size.  Molly's dresses are so cute, especially the plaid.



Thanks.  I was wondering if the bowling shirt imperfection was noticable, so you answered my question.



VBAndrea said:


> OMG!!!  I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.  The bowling shirt with the one sleeve just tipped the scales for me!  Hysterical I just looked at the shirt and thought *what the ?*
> 
> And I hate to break the news to Ginger, but if her dresses require tape to hold them on maybe modeling isn't the career for Ginger, and lets not metnion the Easy Fits with an ELASTIC waist that Ginger couldn't stuff her self into -- doesn't she know elastic waista are a girl's best friend?  Now Ida on the other hand, with those smashing red tights to coordinate with her dress, may be a cover girl.
> 
> Truly I can't believe the amount of clothes you are making for your non-existant AG doll.  I feel like all of us Disbouts should chip in a buck each and get you a real doll! Once you get the $ to me for D's address I should be able to help out
> 
> And how impossible is it to sew the the Bowling Shirt with such tiny sleeves?  Well, I guess it's hard seeing as you only bothered to do one sleeve.
> 
> The calico dress is my favorite (you know, the one GA is busting at the seams).
> 
> And thanks for taking care of the Mythbusters logo for me.  You're a peach.  (Oh HeatherSue where are you when I need you the most!!!!)
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't think you should have shipped her to WI -- I think you should have dropped her off at Cheryl's house on your way back to NC instead.   Did you send her back all dirty or did you clean her up a bit?  I don't want the people at the hospital to have a heart attack when they see her (they be devastated if they knew Alexa's doll was still naked!).
> 
> 
> My dd has very sensitive skin too and only complained about one of the t's with the Floriani, and it was a fill design and I think that bothered her more than the Floriani.  Once you wash the Floriani a couple of times it's very soft.  (But don't wash it until after you've embroidered on it -- prewash your t, do your embroidery and then wash again before wearing.)



My son's waiting for me, so I had to read quckly, but I think bottom line is 'you're amazing Cheryl', 'Chery's that amazing', 'Cheryl + amazing = Amazing Cheryl', 'amazing, amazing, Cheryl'  etc.



miprender said:


> You are just too funny. But love all the AG dresses. DD would love to come over and have her dolls model some.



Since you live in RI it's easy.  Have your DD head due west.  When she gets to Poughkeepsie, NY turn right.  When she sees a sign that welcomes her to Canada, have her turn around and head south about 175 miles. My house is on the left.




DMGeurts said:


> I am so jealous...  I would love to meet up with you all!  Cheryl said she'd be here yesterday, and I waited (and waited, and waited, and waited) but she never showed up.  I was so disappointed...  I think she ditched me.    I bet her and Ginger are at my house, sewing away on Patience...
> 
> D~



SOMEONE forget to mention that you can't send yourself COD on Greyhound.  Maybe the smartypants on the Transportation forum knew that, but I sure didn't.  I hope you didn't let supper get cold waiting for me.



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Have a great time in NYC.




Meshell2002 said:


> you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!



Got that right!


----------



## belle41379

Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)

These are of one of the travel bags I made. Sorry they are sideways.  I took them twice on my phone, and for some reason it keeps flipping them . 
Front:





Inside Left. There are big pockets that I've put a magnetic game.  There are 3 smal pockets and one pencil pocket on this side.










Right Side.  Coloring book pocket, and scrap paper in the back pocket.






"Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it! 





I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Have a fun and safe trip!



Meshell2002 said:


> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.
> 
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



Lucy and the kids are adorable!  I had to laugh at your dd's princess sandals with the patriotic dress!  

OK, the doll scared me.  First I thought her behind cheeks were her bbs and I thought the poor doll had droopier you know whats than I do (Have to watch my language on these boards so I don't get kicked off!).  Then I remembered it was an AG doll and not a Hooter's Barbie.  I think I'm getting all confused b/t all these AG dolls, Ginger and Ida.  Anyway, I am looking forward to seeing her put back together so I can come to my senses.



StarTunnel said:


> Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earless unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little angel owl simbolizing little Caylee Anthoney.


All very cute and love the symbolization with the angel owl.  I cringe when I think about that poor, sweet little girl.  



aboveH20 said:


> Out with the old, in with the new.  Translation, my older son's gone but my younger son came for a few days.  He joined the Navy to see the world and is stationed one state and about 180 miles away.
> He may not get to see the world, but he got to see a bunch of grey metal on the sub.  And he's probably had the opportunity in his career to room with 100 of his *dearest and closest* friends.
> 
> He just go back from being underway for 8 weeks and since he doesn't have a washer or dryer he brought me   and .  The stuff from his days on the sub has a VERY funky smell.  Sometimes it makes my eyes burn.  I think it's from washing his clothes while he's on the sub which uses "used" water.A destroyer stinks.  I can't even imagine a sub.  EWWWW!!  I'm getting the heebie jibbies just thinking about it.  They also breathe in *used* air.
> 
> He made petty officer first class while he was underway so he also brought some uniforms for me to sew on his new patches with three stripes.  Not my favorite thing to do, but I see he only has three patches.  The worst is when he buys all new uniforms and I have to transfer patches form the old uniforms to the new. Last time I did patches I thought would be the last because he didn't think he'd make first class before getting out in Nov.
> Does he make you hem his dress uniforms as well?  The night BEFORE he needs them for a function?
> 
> Good thing I'm not one to complain.
> 
> It is with regret that I must tell you my son headed back to NYC yesterday on the 7 AM Megabus.  Unfortunately his apartment is so small that he has to walk sideways in it, so he wouldn't have any room to make a larger castle.  I hope your DD understands. My dd is skiiny -- she'll fit just fine in the apt so I will send her up to voice her complaints.
> 
> Very nice, but how do you pour the soda out of her.  I don't see a cap anywhere. Face it, Ginger is much cuter.
> 
> My son didn't really say very much after I showed him around my quadrant.  I noticed him and my husband whispering a lot to each other behind cuffed hands, so I think they're probably planning a big surprise for Ginger and me.I wonder what facility they are looking into for you?
> 
> 
> My son's waiting for me, so I had to read quckly, but I think bottom line is 'you're amazing Cheryl', 'Chery's that amazing', 'Cheryl + amazing = Amazing Cheryl', 'amazing, amazing, Cheryl'  etc.Di you take a speed reading course in high school?  Was your grade in it as good as Ginger's math grade?


So as not to confuse you anymore than you are already confused I added my commentary in blue.



belle41379 said:


> Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)
> 
> These are of one of the travel bags I made. Sorry they are sideways.  I took them twice on my phone, and for some reason it keeps flipping them .
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Left. There are big pockets that I've put a magnetic game.  There are 3 smal pockets and one pencil pocket on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side.  Coloring book pocket, and scrap paper in the back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.


I love the travel bags!  What perfect fabrics!  And the twirl skirt is adorable.


----------



## ericalynn1979

Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!

I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.

The skirt is out of some sparkly purple material I found at JoAnn's.  And I just did the eyelet lace instead of a ruffle, so I had to modify the length to make it all work.  But a big thanks to Carla for MAKING it so easy to modify the pattern.  And to everyone on this thread for being such inspirations to get it done.  Now I'm going to stick to easy-fit pants and applique tshirts for a while.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> I hope your Kirsten has a safe journey to the hospital - please take pictures when she returns.  Also, I hope you have a safe trip.
> 
> The Pleasant Co. did make the American Girl of Today dolls - I believe they started with 7 of them, and added on as time went on.  The names of that line changed several times - Just Like You and My American Girl - and most of the original PC dolls are retired and replaced by newer versions with better hair - supposedly.  What once was a line of about 7, then 14, then 21 expanded greatly last fall when AG released about 19 new dolls to that line... there are now about 40+ variations of skin tone/hair and eye color.  So, yes, Pleasant Company did start that line, Mattel has expanded on it - added many plastic accessories -  and I don't think there is anything left of the original that was started by PC.  The meet outfit has changed several times over the years, and usually stays on a 2 year cycle... we are due for a new meet outfit sometime in the fall of 2012.
> 
> Glad you like my knowledge...  I hope I'm not too annoying with it.  As I know some of my facts are off a bit, but the jist is right.
> 
> D~


Thanks for the wishes of safe travels.  Hopefully Kirsten makes it to WI in one piece ... we finally made it home about 2pm ... WAY later than we'd expected, but we're here and in one piece!
I love all the info you have on AG ... some I remember and some I don't ...




VBAndrea said:


> Oh, I don't think you should have shipped her to WI -- I think you should have dropped her off at Cheryl's house on your way back to NC instead.   Did you send her back all dirty or did you clean her up a bit?  I don't want the people at the hospital to have a heart attack when they see her (they be devastated if they knew Alexa's doll was still naked!).


I totally shipped her off with the layer of grime   I hated to do it, but if I wanted my mom to ship her for me (rather than bring her back here and THEN I ship her) I had to have her boxed and ready before I left last night... I didn't want to mess her up and have them blame me for her eye, so I just striped her nekked like the directions said and wrapped her in bubble wrap ... hopefully they'll let me take possession of her after her eye surgery and they don't place her with someone else due to neglect ...



Diz-Mommy said:


> Love the pics!!  The boys' pants turned out great.  You all look great and I hope you're having a nice visit in RI.
> 
> I've been thinking of purchasing Carla's easy fits pattern, even though I already have a pants pattern, I hate how the sizes are stated...It's a baby pattern and all it says is "small" "medium" and "large".  It doesn't give finished sizes anywhere either which is totally frustrating.  I'm making Anna size "small", so we'll see what they look like when they're done.



Thanks!  The pants weren't what I'd pictured, but I like them all the same... 

I LOVE CarlaC's Easy Fits!  The red, white & blue pants were another pattern and it really made me think about how great CarlaC's are in comparison...



babynala said:


> The boys look so cute in their pants.  I really like your skirt, especially the bow in the back.  Too bad about your other skirt, hope you can salvage it into something.  Thanks for the "pirate" links.
> 
> Those pants are cute but that picture of your two boys is GREAT.  Their faces are so adorable.  I like the one with their cousins and the family picture too.
> 
> Your Kristen is very pretty.  I'm sure you will have her all cleaned up in no time.  I've never made a bowling shirt in the AG size but it might be a little tricky working with the smaller size.  I think you can handle the child size, just go slow and follow the directions, you can't go wrong with a CarlaC pattern.



Thanks!!!!  and you're welcome!!! And thanks for the advice on the bowling shirt 



mkwj said:


> You girls with your "AG's" are cracking me up.
> 
> Marianne, I hope you have safe travels.  Can't wait to meet up with you and see the fabric.



Ah, yes, when would you like to meet up???  What's the rest of the week look like for you???



DMGeurts said:


> I am so jealous...  I would love to meet up with you all!  Cheryl said she'd be here yesterday, and I waited (and waited, and waited, and waited) but she never showed up.  I was so disappointed...  I think she ditched me.    I bet her and Ginger are at my house, sewing away on Patience...
> 
> D~



D- I fly through Minneapolis on Delta on July 23 & 31 ... I've only got about an hour layover, but I'll be flying to and from my ILs ... so you could always snatch me up on my way out there and force me to hang with you instead   My flight lands at 10:13am on the 23rd ... Delta flight 1873...



mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Hope you have a fantastic time!!!  Say hi to NYC for me!!!!



mkwj said:


> You better send someone to checkon your house.  With Ginger you never know what to expect.
> 
> Marianne and I live about 20 min from each other.  She picked up some of that fabulous material for me. She was so sweet to do that for those that wanted it.



Aw!  You're making me blush   I understand about fabric obsessions ... and I'm always happy to help when I can!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I will call my neighbors today...  Just to make sure Patience is OK - I agree, you just never know with Ginger.
> You know, you all could move closer to me?    Winter in MN is much more fun than you'd think...  I only hate it after Christmas.
> 
> D~



My DH grew up in Florida ... I can't even get him to agree to live in RI with IT'S winters ... I can't even imagine suggesting MN!!!!!


Dagnabit!  Too many images ... gotta turn this into two posts...


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... part 2:



Meshell2002 said:


> you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!
> 
> 
> 
> IDK but the easy fits and peasant blouse weren't too bad....once I figured out which cutting line to use for the blouse
> 
> I love Kirsten's boots! Are you going to make her new bloomers or did she have an extra pair?



Cool!
And thanks!  I remember saving for those boots and her summer dress... I loved them too!!!  I did NOT have to make her new bloomers ... she did have a backup pair we made for her when I was little ... thank goodness!



> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.
> 
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



Oh My!!!!  And I was worried about my treatment of Kirsten ...   I think you have her best interests at heart though ... that's what counts, right???

Your kids are ADORABLE!!!!!  Love the outfits in action!!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Out with the old, in with the new.  Translation, my older son's gone but my younger son came for a few days.  He joined the Navy to see the world and is stationed one state and about 180 miles away.
> 
> He just go back from being underway for 8 weeks and since he doesn't have a washer or dryer he brought me   and .  The stuff from his days on the sub has a VERY funky smell.  Sometimes it makes my eyes burn.  I think it's from washing his clothes while he's on the sub which uses "used" water.
> 
> He made petty officer first class while he was underway so he also brought some uniforms for me to sew on his new patches with three stripes.  Not my favorite thing to do, but I see he only has three patches.  The worst is when he buys all new uniforms and I have to transfer patches form the old uniforms to the new. Last time I did patches I thought would be the last because he didn't think he'd make first class before getting out in Nov.
> 
> Good thing I'm not one to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> My three favorite words . . . Cheryl, asleep, bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, but how do you pour the soda out of her.  I don't see a cap anywhere.
> 
> My son didn't really say very much after I showed him around my quadrant.  I noticed him and my husband whispering a lot to each other behind cuffed hands, so I think they're probably planning a big surprise for Ginger and me.
> 
> 
> 
> My son's waiting for me, so I had to read quckly, but I think bottom line is 'you're amazing Cheryl', 'Chery's that amazing', 'Cheryl + amazing = Amazing Cheryl', 'amazing, amazing, Cheryl'  etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you live in RI it's easy.  Have your DD head due west.  When she gets to Poughkeepsie, NY turn right.  When she sees a sign that welcomes her to Canada, have her turn around and head south about 175 miles. My house is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE forget to mention that you can't send yourself COD on Greyhound.  Maybe the smartypants on the Transportation forum knew that, but I sure didn't.  I hope you didn't let supper get cold waiting for me.



Congrats to your son!!!  My cousin's DH is a sub-man and oh! does she ever talk about the stink ... you're a sweet sweet mama to do all that laundry and sew his bars on for him!!!  Remind him of that when they're discussing where to send you and Ginger 

And thanks for all the smiles and giggles you gave me today ... your posts crack me up!!!!

I'll have to remember your directions to your house ... I'll pick you up and ... oh wait, I want D to still LIKE me when I get there ... hmm... well, how much would you pay me for a ride???  I do need to feed my fabric & pattern obsession you know... 
D - do you have room for two???



belle41379 said:


> Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)
> 
> These are of one of the travel bags I made. Sorry they are sideways.  I took them twice on my phone, and for some reason it keeps flipping them .
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Left. There are big pockets that I've put a magnetic game.  There are 3 smal pockets and one pencil pocket on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side.  Coloring book pocket, and scrap paper in the back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.



LOVE IT ALL!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> OK, the doll scared me.  First I thought her behind cheeks were her bbs and I thought the poor doll had droopier you know whats than I do (Have to watch my language on these boards so I don't get kicked off!).  Then I remembered it was an AG doll and not a Hooter's Barbie.  I think I'm getting all confused b/t all these AG dolls, Ginger and Ida.  Anyway, I am looking forward to seeing her put back together so I can come to my senses.
> 
> 
> So as not to confuse you anymore than you are already confused I added my commentary in blue.







So - we are home, safe & sound ... I'll unpack tomorrow ... tonight we're hitting McAlister's Deli for Kids Eat Free with some friends... At least I don't have laundry to do ... I did it all before we left RI ... but I DO have to put everything away and clean up all the little things DH left out and about while we were gone...


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Hope you have a fantastic time!!!  Say hi to NYC for me!!!!



Thanks!  hey we will be in your neck of the woods next summer visiting friends in Charlotte and going down to Charleston...Megan was born there and hasn't been back since she was three...so want to show her where she came from!


----------



## miprender

mommy2mrb said:


> Just want to say a quick good-bye....
> 
> Megan and I leave for NY in the morning! get home on the 19th...I'm sure you will have moved onto a new thread by then, will come find you!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Have fun Lisa



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Man its been months since I posted here but that's cause I have been sewing up a storm for our upcoming trip.  Just 26 days to go and I still have a 2 things to finish up,  and the post below just made it 3
> 
> I took a bunch of pictures so I promise to post them soon....
> .



Can't wait to see them



DMGeurts said:


> You know, you all could move closer to me?    Winter in MN is much more fun than you'd think...    I only hate it after Christmas.
> 
> D~



How about moving to RI... We have beaches and the ocean and if you really want some snow we have been getting plenty of that these past winters. 

We even have the AG store about an hour away



Meshell2002 said:


> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.



 That is a scary sight. Good thing DD is not around!



Meshell2002 said:


> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



Those pics are much better Your daughter is darling and I really like that popover sundress, both in kid size and Ginger size.




StarTunnel said:


> Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.
> .



Cute!



aboveH20 said:


> Since you live in RI it's easy.  Have your DD head due west.  When she gets to Poughkeepsie, NY turn right.  When she sees a sign that welcomes her to Canada, have her turn around and head south about 175 miles. My house is on the left.



 Can I mapquest that??



belle41379 said:


> Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)
> 
> These are of one of the travel bags I made. Sorry they are sideways.  I took them twice on my phone, and for some reason it keeps flipping them .
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.



Great job on the dress and the travel bags are too cute. Love all the fabric choices.



VBAndrea said:


> OK, the doll scared me.  First I thought her behind cheeks were her bbs and I thought the poor doll had droopier you know whats than I do (Have to watch my language on these boards so I don't get kicked off!).  Then I remembered it was an AG doll and not a Hooter's Barbie.  I think I'm getting all confused b/t all these AG dolls, Ginger and Ida.  Anyway, I am looking forward to seeing her put back together so I can come to my senses.
> .



 I did a double take too. I wasn't sure what that was.



ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!
> 
> I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.
> 
> The skirt is out of some sparkly purple material I found at JoAnn's.  And I just did the eyelet lace instead of a ruffle, so I had to modify the length to make it all work.  But a big thanks to Carla for MAKING it so easy to modify the pattern.  And to everyone on this thread for being such inspirations to get it done.  Now I'm going to stick to easy-fit pants and applique tshirts for a while.



That came out so cute. I just love sparkly fabric.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

A few more things from our cruise...


----------



## StarTunnel

Trying to decide on what to make next.  I mean, all the stuff I have on hand is driving me crazy.  I have some tulle, neon striped with stars flannel material, sheets of felt, a long piece of purple felt, green and pink fleece, some silver elastic cord, thick wire, the list goes on.  I can't decide what to make, since I was hoping on making something in the way of clothing or a tote bag, BUT I don't have access to a working sewing machine.  What to do, what to do...


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!
> 
> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



What a great yard sale find and your daughter looks great in the life size popover dress.  If she were standing next to my AR doll it would be hard to tell which was which.



StarTunnel said:


> Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earless unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little angel owl simbolizing little Caylee Anthoney.



You've been busy.  My favorite is the peas in a pod.  



belle41379 said:


> Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)
> 
> These are of one of the travel bags I made. Sorry they are sideways.  I took them twice on my phone, and for some reason it keeps flipping them .
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Left. There are big pockets that I've put a magnetic game.  There are 3 smal pockets and one pencil pocket on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.



The travel bag is great.  I love all of the primary colors.  It will get a lot of use I'm sure.  Your twirling dress is super, and you daughter is surely enjoying it.  Thanks for sharing.



ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!
> 
> I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.



I love it.  Makes me want to see the movie again.  Nicely done.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... part 2:
> 
> Congrats to your son!!!  My cousin's DH is a sub-man and oh! does she ever talk about the stink ... you're a sweet sweet mama to do all that laundry and sew his bars on for him!!!  Remind him of that when they're discussing where to send you and Ginger
> 
> I'll have to remember your directions to your house ... I'll pick you up and ... oh wait, I want D to still LIKE me when I get there ... hmm... well, how much would you pay me for a ride???  I do need to feed my fabric & pattern obsession you know...
> D - do you have room for two???



My sons works long, hard hours in the Navy.  He's definitely counting down the days.

Don't forget that I'm practially Patience's godmother.  I'm sure ~D would always be glad to see both of us.



mommy2mrb said:


> Thanks!  hey we will be in your neck of the woods next summer visiting friends in Charlotte and going down to Charleston...Megan was born there and hasn't been back since she was three...so want to show her where she came from!



I spent my birthday in Charlotte one year, courtesy of USAirways, on our way home from Orlando.  My son was stationed in Charleston for almost two years so I've been there a couple times, too.

Happy trails.



miprender said:


> Can I mapquest that??



I think the directions were pretty specific, I'm not sure why you'd need mapquest.


----------



## VBAndrea

ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!
> 
> I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.
> 
> The skirt is out of some sparkly purple material I found at JoAnn's.  And I just did the eyelet lace instead of a ruffle, so I had to modify the length to make it all work.  But a big thanks to Carla for MAKING it so easy to modify the pattern.  And to everyone on this thread for being such inspirations to get it done.  Now I'm going to stick to easy-fit pants and applique tshirts for a while.



Beautiful!  I adore it 


aboveH20 said:


> I think the directions were pretty specific, I'm not sure why you'd need mapquest.


I tired plugging your address into my GPS and it kept wanting to take me to a place named GA and Company Psychiatric Facility


----------



## aribelle

QUESTION please!  

I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother 4500d for $840.  The seller says that it was purchased for a business that never took off so it was "hardly used".    What are your opinions of this machine?  I already have a sewing machine that I love (Pfaff 1471) so I would probably only use this for embroidery.  I have older kids so I like the idea that it does the very large (7x12) patterns.   But I also have some reservations because I've always felt that "combo" equipment of any type was not as good as dedicated...you know, the old "it does both well, but neither great".   

Anyway...if this is a good machine to consider, what types of questions or things should I be looking for or at to be sure that I'm not getting a lemon?  I would love to be able to take it to my sewing repair guy to examine, but I seriously doubt the seller will let a stranger just drive off with it, lol.  So how do I know if she's mistreated it or love it?  

Thanks for ANY help or suggestions you can give.  I have a very very limited budget so buying new is probably not going to happen, but I really want to be able to do embroidery on my kids' clothes while they are still young enough to want it, lol.   Ok, and I'd like some for me!


----------



## erikawolf2004

It has been forever since I have posted over here-I miss all of you.  I do peek every once in a while to see what everyone is up to.  TMCTQI love everything that you all do, it is so fun to get ideas and inspiration from everyone!!!

Has anyone made the white Ariel wedding dress with the green trim...DD has requested that for our next trip  I was thinking that the Portrait Peasant would work good, what do you think?  I also plan on making a Tangled dress and love the SS one that was just posted-super cute!

Thanks, Erika


----------



## ireland_nicole

aribelle said:


> QUESTION please!
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother 4500d for $840.  The seller says that it was purchased for a business that never took off so it was "hardly used".    What are your opinions of this machine?  I already have a sewing machine that I love (Pfaff 1471) so I would probably only use this for embroidery.  I have older kids so I like the idea that it does the very large (7x12) patterns.   But I also have some reservations because I've always felt that "combo" equipment of any type was not as good as dedicated...you know, the old "it does both well, but neither great".
> 
> Anyway...if this is a good machine to consider, what types of questions or things should I be looking for or at to be sure that I'm not getting a lemon?  I would love to be able to take it to my sewing repair guy to examine, but I seriously doubt the seller will let a stranger just drive off with it, lol.  So how do I know if she's mistreated it or love it?
> 
> Thanks for ANY help or suggestions you can give.  I have a very very limited budget so buying new is probably not going to happen, but I really want to be able to do embroidery on my kids' clothes while they are still young enough to want it, lol.   Ok, and I'd like some for me!



Holy Cow!  That price is absolutely amazing!  I would ask about the stitch count, if she has any records re: maintenance, any original purchase docs, but it is a major steal!  Do know that purchasing second hand invalidates the warranty- but it's a great machine, so I wouldn't be overly concerned about that part.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!  I adore it
> 
> I tired plugging your address into my GPS and it kept wanting to take me to a place named GA and Company Psychiatric Facility



Three hots and a cot.  I just don't see any downsides.


----------



## NaeNae

QUESTION??
I fixing to embroidery/monogram some beach towels.  Do you guys use cut away or tear away stablizer???


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> So - we are home, safe & sound ... I'll unpack tomorrow ... tonight we're hitting McAlister's Deli for Kids Eat Free with some friends... At least I don't have laundry to do ... I did it all before we left RI ... but I DO have to put everything away and clean up all the little things DH left out and about while we were gone...



Glad you made it back safetly



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more things from our cruise...



WOW.... love that cruise dress and the boys shirts. Did Jessica do that too



StarTunnel said:


> Trying to decide on what to make next.  I mean, all the stuff I have on hand is driving me crazy.  I have some tulle, neon striped with stars flannel material, sheets of felt, a long piece of purple felt, green and pink fleece, some silver elastic cord, thick wire, the list goes on.  I can't decide what to make, since I was hoping on making something in the way of clothing or a tote bag, BUT I don't have access to a working sewing machine.  What to do, what to do...



  I noticed you mention Stephen King. Are you a big fan?  We are going up tomorrow to Maine where he has one of his many houses. We actually have run into him a few times at the little convience store in town.



erikawolf2004 said:


> It has been forever since I have posted over here-I miss all of you.  I do peek every once in a while to see what everyone is up to.  TMCTQI love everything that you all do, it is so fun to get ideas and inspiration from everyone!!!
> 
> Has anyone made the white Ariel wedding dress with the green trim...DD has requested that for our next trip  I was thinking that the Portrait Peasant would work good, what do you think?  I also plan on making a Tangled dress and love the SS one that was just posted-super cute!
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I hope you post when you make it. I would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> I think the directions were pretty specific, I'm not sure why you'd need mapquest.



When I put your directions in all I got was this


----------



## StarTunnel

> I noticed you mention Stephen King. Are you a big fan?  We are going up tomorrow to Maine where he has one of his many houses. We actually have run into him a few times at the little convience store in town.



Actually the reason for that was that I was on a scholastic bowl team, and we recieved a series of 4 questions, each relating a book's author.  We had no idea who any of the book's authors were, so we answered Stephen King for each one, making the audience laugh.  Ever since that, we answered Stephen King for every answer we didn't know.  I crack up just thinking about it!  So in a way, yes I have become a Stephen King fan!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

miprender said:


> WOW.... love that cruise dress and the boys shirts. Did Jessica do that too


 
Thanks!! And no, Jessica did not make them. Lisa from Funktional Threads made them. She is awesome!!!


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> When I put your directions in all I got was this



Yup, that's the map to my house.  When you get to Canada you'll run into a big *A*, (it's like the ones at California Adventure (DL) if you've been there).  It's the A at the end of *CANADA*.  That's were you turn around and go south.  I'm exactly 175 miles from the A -- tan house on the left.


----------



## cogero

ireland_nicole said:


> Holy Cow!  That price is absolutely amazing!  I would ask about the stitch count, if she has any records re: maintenance, any original purchase docs, but it is a major steal!  Do know that purchasing second hand invalidates the warranty- but it's a great machine, so I wouldn't be overly concerned about that part.



WOW great price on the 4500 I spent more than that. Definately check the stitch count. I love mine that I have had fore a month. It sews like a dream and embroiders nicely.


----------



## aribelle

cogero said:


> WOW great price on the 4500 I spent more than that. Definately check the stitch count. I love mine that I have had fore a month. It sews like a dream and embroiders nicely.



How do you check stitch count?  Thank you. 

Thank you for letting me know you have one and love it.....I'm such a newbie at embroidery machines, my only "experience" being watching with envy as a friend uses hers (but hers is a $10,000 machine, lol).


----------



## mkwj

iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more things from our cruise...



These are just beautiful.  



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION??
> I fixing to embroidery/monogram some beach towels.  Do you guys use cut away or tear away stablizer???



I use tear away so it will come off.  On something like that you don't want the stabilizer to show.  Make sure to use Solvy on top as well.


----------



## dis4harley

Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.


----------



## RMAMom

Just popping in quickly before work to say thank you to you all for your kind words about my cars outfits. I spoke to my DIL yesterday and she tells me the kids have never seen the movie  So I told her she may want to order it on Netflix because I would really like them to know who they are when we go in Sept.


dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.


Fun! What a cute idea!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.


*oh those are so cute! you just gave me an idea for christmas gifts for all the ladies at work this year...i've done baked goods,cocoa/mugs,christmas spirit shakers { glass salt shaker filled with red/green/blue/silver/gold/white trinkets/sequins/tensil etc with a poem about shaking away the 'bah hum bugs'} . this will be a fun project to do for them,maybe g'babies teachers too! thanks for sharing your pix!*


----------



## miprender

Well off to Maine for a few days. We have no internet access so I will have to catch up after I get back. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.



StarTunnel said:


> Actually the reason for that was that I was on a scholastic bowl team, and we recieved a series of 4 questions, each relating a book's author.  We had no idea who any of the book's authors were, so we answered Stephen King for each one, making the audience laugh.  Ever since that, we answered Stephen King for every answer we didn't know.  I crack up just thinking about it!  So in a way, yes I have become a Stephen King fan!



 Funny story.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Thanks!! And no, Jessica did not make them. Lisa from Funktional Threads made them. She is awesome!!!



All your outfits were just awesome. You must have had so many comments.



aboveH20 said:


> Yup, that's the map to my house.  When you get to Canada you'll run into a big *A*, (it's like the ones at California Adventure (DL) if you've been there).  It's the A at the end of *CANADA*.  That's were you turn around and go south.  I'm exactly 175 miles from the A -- tan house on the left.



We should be there later today. See you then



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION??
> I fixing to embroidery/monogram some beach towels.  Do you guys use cut away or tear away stablizer???



I always use cut away and use a topper on top as the towel will start to eat the embroidery after a few washes. The topper I use is Heat be Gone by Floriani.



dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.



Those are so cute. Love it


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> you are cracking me up! Definately protect GA since of self! We don't want any body image issues!



Yes, we would hate for Ginger to have any body images.



Meshell2002 said:


> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's drying right now but I think its a just like you #3 or a Kirsten.
> DH was very confused when I bought it...he was like...don't you already have one of those
> 
> I cleaned her up....got most of the owner's pen marks off with magic eraser
> Hoping to put her together this afternoon while the kids sleep. Her legs were too loose to stand...that's why they are detached right now.


Congratulations... she is adorable!  I can't wait to see what you make for her!  




Meshell2002 said:


> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins



Cute!  Look at all that MUD!!  LOL




Meshell2002 said:


> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



Adorable!  She does look great in those colors!



ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!
> 
> I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.
> 
> The skirt is out of some sparkly purple material I found at JoAnn's.  And I just did the eyelet lace instead of a ruffle, so I had to modify the length to make it all work.  But a big thanks to Carla for MAKING it so easy to modify the pattern.  And to everyone on this thread for being such inspirations to get it done.  Now I'm going to stick to easy-fit pants and applique tshirts for a while.



THis turned out so nice!  I love the fabrics you used.



mphalens said:


> I totally shipped her off with the layer of grime   I hated to do it, but if I wanted my mom to ship her for me (rather than bring her back here and THEN I ship her) I had to have her boxed and ready before I left last night... I didn't want to mess her up and have them blame me for her eye, so I just striped her nekked like the directions said and wrapped her in bubble wrap ... hopefully they'll let me take possession of her after her eye surgery and they don't place her with someone else due to neglect ...


  You did it right.  She will be fine - you'll be surprised at how quick that they will have her back to you.



mphalens said:


> D- I fly through Minneapolis on Delta on July 23 & 31 ... I've only got about an hour layover, but I'll be flying to and from my ILs ... so you could always snatch me up on my way out there and force me to hang with you instead   My flight lands at 10:13am on the 23rd ... Delta flight 1873...


  SOunds like a plan... just let your dh know, so that I don't get in trouble with the law... she _wanted _me to kidnap her - honest...  

Did you ever get the book I sent you???




mphalens said:


> My DH grew up in Florida ... I can't even get him to agree to live in RI with IT'S winters ... I can't even imagine suggesting MN!!!!!



Tell him that the harsh winters are just a rumor.    You don't know who started it, but it could never get _that_ cold.  




mphalens said:


> Okay ... part 2:
> Cool!
> And thanks!  I remember saving for those boots and her summer dress... I loved them too!!!  I did NOT have to make her new bloomers ... she did have a backup pair we made for her when I was little ... thank goodness!



Glad you had a second pair...  I too love her boots.  I was lucky enough to get a lot of her collection (the parts I wanted anyways) before AG announced her archival.  Kirsten does have an amazing collection - and even though I am not Sweedish - I am from MN - so I like that aspect of it.



mphalens said:


> I'll have to remember your directions to your house ... I'll pick you up and ... oh wait, I want D to still LIKE me when I get there ... hmm... well, how much would you pay me for a ride???  I do need to feed my fabric & pattern obsession you know...
> D - do you have room for two???



I have room for 2... but where will Cheryl sleep then?  I have the perfect spot for you and Ginger.



mphalens said:


> So - we are home, safe & sound ... I'll unpack tomorrow ... tonight we're hitting McAlister's Deli for Kids Eat Free with some friends... At least I don't have laundry to do ... I did it all before we left RI ... but I DO have to put everything away and clean up all the little things DH left out and about while we were gone...



Glad you made it home OK - we hardly even noticed you were gone.  



miprender said:


> How about moving to RI... We have beaches and the ocean and if you really want some snow we have been getting plenty of that these past winters.
> 
> We even have the AG store about an hour away



No, no, no...  MN is where you want to go.  Trust me.  We have snow and an AG store, as well.  




miprender said:


> Can I mapquest that??







aboveH20 said:


> Don't forget that I'm practially Patience's godmother.  I'm sure ~D would always be glad to see both of us.


 
Yes, you _almost_ practically are.






aboveH20 said:


> I think the directions were pretty specific, I'm not sure why you'd need mapquest.



I agree, they were pretty specific...  Although, I don't think you stated the color of your house.  I Google Earthed it... is yours the one with brown shingles?  Surrounded by a barbed wire fence and armed guards?



VBAndrea said:


> I tired plugging your address into my GPS and it kept wanting to take me to a place named GA and Company Psychiatric Facility



LOL  That's it!  I couldn't see the name of the sign on Google Earth.



miprender said:


> When I put your directions in all I got was this







dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.



Cute idea!


----------



## Meshell2002

StarTunnel said:


> Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.



Love the mask, but then again, I did get engaged in New Orleans.



VBAndrea said:


> Lucy and the kids are adorable!  I had to laugh at your dd's princess sandals with the patriotic dress!
> 
> OK, the doll scared me.  First I thought her behind cheeks were her bbs and I thought the poor doll had droopier you know whats than I do (Have to watch my language on these boards so I don't get kicked off!).  Then I remembered it was an AG doll and not a Hooter's Barbie.  I think I'm getting all confused b/t all these AG dolls, Ginger and Ida.  Anyway, I am looking forward to seeing her put back together so I can come to my senses.



Well those are the sandals that light up....I made her wear them because she wanders off.....and I did need them to locate her during the fireworks....she was wandering the town square saying Mama? I found her a lot faster with the blinking shoes, and a kind grandmother that pointed me in her direction

The hooter barbie comments made me laugh! I will post her pics when she is back together....i need to run to the hardware store....but DD still thinks that anything on the bottom half is a diaper....and I need to wait until tonight when DH is home.



ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!
> 
> I finally finished it yesterday!  (I'm pumping at work now, so I have time to post photos).  Anyway, here she is.  I'm pretty proud overall, especially since this was my first time doing this pattern.  Not thrilled with the puckering on the bodice, but I convinced myself that since it's a corset bodice, it's OK.   DD hasn't seen it yet, but I'll add a picture when she does.
> 
> The skirt is out of some sparkly purple material I found at JoAnn's.  And I just did the eyelet lace instead of a ruffle, so I had to modify the length to make it all work.  But a big thanks to Carla for MAKING it so easy to modify the pattern.  And to everyone on this thread for being such inspirations to get it done.  Now I'm going to stick to easy-fit pants and applique tshirts for a while.



beautiful! I see some extra details added....the ruffle and the decorative stitching.....very nice



mphalens said:


> Okay ... part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> And thanks!  I remember saving for those boots and her summer dress... I loved them too!!!  I did NOT have to make her new bloomers ... she did have a backup pair we made for her when I was little ... thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My!!!!  And I was worried about my treatment of Kirsten ...   I think you have her best interests at heart though ... that's what counts, right???
> 
> Your kids are ADORABLE!!!!!  Love the outfits in action!!!!!



Thanks! hey I think the AG hospital cleans the dolls too with any other service!



miprender said:


> When I put your directions in all I got was this







dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.



Love the pot holders!



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, we would hate for Ginger to have any body images.
> Congratulations... she is adorable!  I can't wait to see what you make for her!
> Cute!  Look at all that MUD!!  LOL



DD LOVES mud.....DS taught her well....he's also taught her to have a mean right hook!


Off to do housework and  today....hopefully I will make it to the hardware store today after dinner


----------



## ncmomof2

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Wow!  Beautiful!  I tried my hand at hand applique once, just once!


----------



## mkwj

Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.


----------



## babynala

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Man its been months since I posted here but that's cause I have been sewing up a storm for our upcoming trip.  Just 26 days to go and I still have a 2 things to finish up,  and the post below just made it 3


You are doing very good with 26 days left.  Can you help me get started?



Meshell2002 said:


> So this weekend I went to a yard sale (I was out walking in my neighborhood) and you won't believe what I got for $10.......(May want to keep small kids and AG's away as you scroll down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from July 4th and the neighborhood water slide...DD loved it! DH is holding DD who is wearing the free Oliver popover sundress....child version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids (2 in front) with their cousins


Thanks for the warning - I am scared of that picture!  Your little Lucy looks cute in her new outfit.  Looks like everyone had a fun 4th of July.  That little dress looks cute and the picture of all the cousins is great.



StarTunnel said:


> Some of my projects from last month, a doe, peas in a pod (for my mom), a cupcake (now my sisters), a nice big pillow made from fabric quarters, and a masquerade mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earless unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little angel owl simbolizing little Caylee Anthoney.


Wow, these came out nice.  You do a great job on making these animals (I would not have noticed the unicorn had no ears).  Did you hand sew everything, including the pillow?



belle41379 said:


> Okay, picture time. (Headache isn't gone, but I'm putting the baby to sleep)
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twirling Dress" I made last week.  She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other clothing creations, but I'll wait to show those.


Those travel bags came out really nice, I love all the pockets and compartments.  Love the twirl factor!



mphalens said:


> So - we are home, safe & sound ... I'll unpack tomorrow ... tonight we're hitting McAlister's Deli for Kids Eat Free with some friends... At least I don't have laundry to do ... I did it all before we left RI ... but I DO have to put everything away and clean up all the little things DH left out and about while we were gone...


Glad you made it home safe and hope you don't have too big of a mess to clean up.  I think if I left my two kids home alone for a week there would be less of a mess then if my DH was  home alone.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more things from our cruise...


Thanks for sharing.  These sets are amazing.  Looks like everyone had a great time on the cruise.  



aribelle said:


> QUESTION please!
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother 4500d for $840.  The seller says that it was purchased for a business that never took off so it was "hardly used".    What are your opinions of this machine?  I already have a sewing machine that I love (Pfaff 1471) so I would probably only use this for embroidery.  I have older kids so I like the idea that it does the very large (7x12) patterns.   But I also have some reservations because I've always felt that "combo" equipment of any type was not as good as dedicated...you know, the old "it does both well, but neither great".
> 
> Anyway...if this is a good machine to consider, what types of questions or things should I be looking for or at to be sure that I'm not getting a lemon?  I would love to be able to take it to my sewing repair guy to examine, but I seriously doubt the seller will let a stranger just drive off with it, lol.  So how do I know if she's mistreated it or love it?
> 
> Thanks for ANY help or suggestions you can give.  I have a very very limited budget so buying new is probably not going to happen, but I really want to be able to do embroidery on my kids' clothes while they are still young enough to want it, lol.   Ok, and I'd like some for me!


As others have said I think that is a great price for that machine, maybe too good to be true?  I would see if the seller is willing to demo it to you to make sure it is working (especially the arm of the embroidery part).  I'm not sure how to check the stitch count but you might be able to find it on google.  



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION??
> I fixing to embroidery/monogram some beach towels.  Do you guys use cut away or tear away stablizer???


I have used both and the tear away worked well.  I also tried a wash away stabilizer but it make it kind of hard.  Be sure to use the topper.  



miprender said:


> When I put your directions in all I got was this






dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.


These are really cute!



RMAMom said:


> Just popping in quickly before work to say thank you to you all for your kind words about my cars outfits. I spoke to my DIL yesterday and she tells me the kids have never seen the movie  So I told her she may want to order it on Netflix because I would really like them to know who they are when we go in Sept.
> 
> Fun! What a cute idea!


That sounds like a good idea.  I made my kids watch all the Disney movies I could think of before our trips so they know what they are seeing, actually I sometimes have to ask my DD who a character is because she watches them in the car on long road trips.  



mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.


Fun, fun, fun.  I think for the curtains you could do the mickey colors, possibly dots if you can find the fabric.  Maybe a contrasting fabric for a valance or the tie backs.  The prints will be a nice touch and maybe you could add some things as you go.


----------



## StarTunnel

babynala said:


> You are doing very good with 26 days left.  Can you help me get started?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warning - I am scared of that picture!  Your little Lucy looks cute in her new outfit.  Looks like everyone had a fun 4th of July.  That little dress looks cute and the picture of all the cousins is great.
> 
> 
> Wow, these came out nice.  You do a great job on making these animals (I would not have noticed the unicorn had no ears).  Did you hand sew everything, including the pillow?
> 
> 
> Those travel bags came out really nice, I love all the pockets and compartments.  Love the twirl factor!
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home safe and hope you don't have too big of a mess to clean up.  I think if I left my two kids home alone for a week there would be less of a mess then if my DH was  home alone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  These sets are amazing.  Looks like everyone had a great time on the cruise.
> 
> 
> As others have said I think that is a great price for that machine, maybe too good to be true?  I would see if the seller is willing to demo it to you to make sure it is working (especially the arm of the embroidery part).  I'm not sure how to check the stitch count but you might be able to find it on google.
> 
> 
> I have used both and the tear away worked well.  I also tried a wash away stabilizer but it make it kind of hard.  Be sure to use the topper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cute!
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good idea.  I made my kids watch all the Disney movies I could think of before our trips so they know what they are seeing, actually I sometimes have to ask my DD who a character is because she watches them in the car on long road trips.
> 
> 
> Fun, fun, fun.  I think for the curtains you could do the mickey colors, possibly dots if you can find the fabric.  Maybe a contrasting fabric for a valance or the tie backs.  The prints will be a nice touch and maybe you could add some things as you go.



Thanks, and I actually did hand sew everything, except the pillow.  My sewing machine was still up and running at that point.  I did cheat a little on the doe, I hot glued the head to the rest of the body because it was acting so floppy, and the glue really stiffened it up.


----------



## dianemom2

aribelle said:


> QUESTION please!
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother 4500d for $840.  The seller says that it was purchased for a business that never took off so it was "hardly used".    What are your opinions of this machine?  I already have a sewing machine that I love (Pfaff 1471) so I would probably only use this for embroidery.  I have older kids so I like the idea that it does the very large (7x12) patterns.   But I also have some reservations because I've always felt that "combo" equipment of any type was not as good as dedicated...you know, the old "it does both well, but neither great".
> 
> Anyway...if this is a good machine to consider, what types of questions or things should I be looking for or at to be sure that I'm not getting a lemon?  I would love to be able to take it to my sewing repair guy to examine, but I seriously doubt the seller will let a stranger just drive off with it, lol.  So how do I know if she's mistreated it or love it?
> 
> Thanks for ANY help or suggestions you can give.  I have a very very limited budget so buying new is probably not going to happen, but I really want to be able to do embroidery on my kids' clothes while they are still young enough to want it, lol.   Ok, and I'd like some for me!



Be careful with this sale.  There are a lot of scams with these high end sewing machines being sold at reasonable prices.  If they want you to send them payment, don't do it!  I have looked into ads two or three times for sewing machines like these and they have turned out to be scams.  I did eventually buy a used machine on ebay but I made sure that I bought it from a reputable dealer with lots of recent feedback.   If the machine is something you can see locally, you want to check the stitch count and make sure it works correctly.  If you can buy the machine for this price, it is an incredible steal!


----------



## tmh0206

havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?






thanks for letting me share!


----------



## scrap_heaven

QUESTION

Need a quick sew pattern for shorts and a skirt.

I also am looking for one of the panel skirts where you can add multiple appliques.

Thank you!!


----------



## froggy33

tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



This is so cute!  What kind of clay did you use??  I love the idea of these as bow centers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.



If you around Ebay, you can find drapes from WDW. I got a bedspread and drapes from ASM. Origionally, I had a BS from one of the cruise ships, then I came across the WDW set, so I sold the first one and bought the set. It was pretty reasonable to. I haven't used them yet, I'm waiting to see where I'll end up living (if the house will ever sell). The bedspread needs minor repair, where some stitching has come out, but otherwise, they are okay. 



tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



I think it's adorable!! You could do buttons and charms with them to.


----------



## froggy33

scrap_heaven said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Need a quick sew pattern for shorts and a skirt.
> 
> I also am looking for one of the panel skirts where you can add multiple appliques.
> 
> Thank you!!



For shorts/pants most of the ladies on here use the Easy Fit pants by CarlaC.  You can find her on youcanmakethis dot com, and some other places online.

For skirts  A simple strip skirt works well (I think there are directions in the bookmarks on the first page of this thread)...and many are starting to use the Insa skirt by farbenmix (you may only be able to get this skirt in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book).

Good luck!


----------



## micki1881

tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



Totally cute I knew immediately that it was an alien from TS.


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.




My sewing room is Disney themed...since 99% of what comes out of it has to do with Disney.

Since WalMart had their fabric slashed to practically nothing, I bought a couple of the packs of white solid fabric.  I am going to make simple toppers for the windows and add a band of Minnie fabric to the bottoms.  Quick...easy...and will show as 'Disney'.

My original plan was for full length drapes in a light color with red 'color blocks' and use the Minnie as tie backs.  Planned on putting Mickey or Minnie heads along the bottom ....this new idea is so much easier!  LOL



Nini


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> This is so cute!  What kind of clay did you use??  I love the idea of these as bow centers.



I used Sculpey III polymer clay.


----------



## froggy33

tmh0206 said:


> I used Sculpey III polymer clay.


Thanks!  May have to look into that.  Not like I need more projects for our October trip!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

froggy33 said:


> For shorts/pants most of the ladies on here use the Easy Fit pants by CarlaC.  You can find her on youcanmakethis dot com, and some other places online.
> 
> For skirts  A simple strip skirt works well (I think there are directions in the bookmarks on the first page of this thread)...and many are starting to use the Insa skirt by farbenmix (you may only be able to get this skirt in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book).
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you very much, just purchased Carla C's Pattern.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

NaeNae said:


> QUESTION??
> I fixing to embroidery/monogram some beach towels.  Do you guys use cut away or tear away stablizer???



I use neither. I use sulky solvy on both the top and bottom.  It washes away the first time it is washed but will let the stitches stay on top of the loops just fine.


----------



## NiniMorris

The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.  

She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.



Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Loodlow said:


> I LOVE your shirts and Barney outfit! (I am shamefully usually a lurker but couldn't resist complimenting these!)



Thank you for coming out of lurkdom to say such kind words!



mphalens said:


> What a great 4th of July picture!  And frizzy hair?  Please!  Did you see mine in the picture I posted from the 4th?  Humidity in Jamestown, RI in the summers is killer on hair!
> 
> I'm SO not a Barney fan, but that outfit and the purse are just adorable!!!!



Thanks!!  My hair is actually ALWAYS frizzy, but it's summer now so I have a good excuse for a few months LOL  I'm not a fan of Barney either.  Ryan spotted me making the Barney shirt and asked if he could have one and I said "NO!"  Poor kid.



babynala said:


> Your star shirts are so COOL.  The Barney set is cute, cute, cute.  The fabrics you picked are beautiful.  The Rosetta is darling and she will get to enjoy it for years to come.  What a lucky little girl.



Thanks!  That was my first time back at tie dying since Annabella's birth, so I'm just happy they turned out.  I'm hooked on the Rosetta pattern now and making two bags for myself!



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!  The 4th of July shirts are so cute!  And I just love the Barney set with the Rosetta - adorable.  I carry the small Rosetta on a daily basis - and I agree - it's probably too big for a small child... but I also agree that they love to carry things around -
> D~



Thank you!!  I agree, the bag looks HUGE on her.  It would probably be just the right size for me if I didn't need to lug baby paraphernalia around...



VBAndrea said:


> First, I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you and initially looking at it couldn't figure out whose teenager that was!  You look so young!  You probably are young, I'm just old.  Anyway, the t's are fabulous!
> 
> And I love the Barney set -- the fabrics are fantastic!



Oh Andrea, I think I love you!!  I think you may be the first person to say I look young in at least 10 years!!  I'm going to be 33 in a few more months, but most days I feel 70...  I try not to get in front of a camera too often.  Every now and then I'll let DH snap a picture of me with the children.  



miprender said:


> Love the family photo. And love the colors in the Rosetta bag.



Thank you!!



Meshell2002 said:


> I love the tie dye....my DH won't wear it either...though I offered to make him a tie dye mickey for our next trip My hair doesn't like alabama summers either! the rosetta is cute, I had thought of making one for DD, but now I think I will wait since it is big for a 2yo.
> 
> Lucy got a new outfit....I think she looks better in jewel tones....she seems a little bit gray next to the other doll....pastels don't look real good on her.



Thank you, yes DH is a little picky about wearing tie dyes too, but he'll humor me and wear Mickey ones in WDW.  Yeah, the bag is pretty big on a 2 y/o  I bet there's a way to size it down, but I'm never very good at sizing down patterns!  I love your AG outfit!!  I'm not sure I'll ever develop the patience it takes to make doll clothing.  I guess we'll see if Anna takes to dolls or not.



belle41379 said:


> Ya'll are killing me with these cute Rosetta bags!!!!  I'm feeling myself want to buy that pattern more and more!



The Rosetta is a very lovely pattern, I enjoyed sewing it very much that I now have two bags in the works for myself.



aboveH20 said:


> Everything looks great.  Great fabric choices for the bag.



Thanks!



ericalynn1979 said:


> Introducing my Simply Sweet Rapunzel dress!



I absolutely LOVE IT!!  Gotta CASE that one!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> A few more things from our cruise...



LOVE LOVE LOVE your cruise wear!!  



tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



OOooooOOOOooo!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!  

I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.






The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!






Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow






And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?  






It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...






Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!


----------



## tmh0206

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



LOVE the outfit, she is going to look sooo cute in it!  wish I had an Ellie, she is adorable!


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow



OMG!!!  THat is so cute!!!  Can I case you back???  LOL  Has that ever been done before???  



Diz-Mommy said:


> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



Oh, she looks so cute there!!  I love it!  V is so happy that you like her.  

Just to let everyone know... I sent out a bunch of friend requsts on FB today... I went through all my "suggested friends" and found a bunch of Disboutiquers on there... so I hope you all don't mind.    If anyone wants to friend me - I love keeping up with everyone on FB too.  

D~


----------



## ericalynn1979

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!



I am IN LOVE.  I think I may have to CASE this one.  Or at least create a variation of my own.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

lynnanddbyz said:


> I use neither. I use sulky solvy on both the top and bottom.  It washes away the first time it is washed but will let the stitches stay on top of the loops just fine.



If you don't use either tear away or cut away, how do you hoop the towel?   I've never thought of using the solvy on both sides, do you just hoop the solvy?  THANKS!!

Jennifer


----------



## aboveH20

dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.



Looks great.  You can never have too many pot holders.



miprender said:


> We should be there later today. See you then



Double check the directions I gave you.  Maine and NY and in opposite directions from RI. 



DMGeurts said:


> I agree, they were pretty specific...  Although, I don't think you stated the color of your house.  I Google Earthed it... is yours the one with brown shingles?  *Surrounded by an immaculately manicured lawn with expensive cars in the driveway?*



Yes, that's the one.  Isn't Google Earth awesome.



mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.



I  Disney themed rooms.  Keep us posted.



tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



LOVE IT!



NiniMorris said:


> The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.
> 
> She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.
> 
> Nini



Prayers and pixie dust on the way.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



Your outfit is out of this world.  I    it.

And Ellie looks like she fits fit in.  V will need a map of the world to keep track of all her ebabies.


----------



## kidneygirl

mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.



Fun!!  I ordered the free Disney maps and framed them.  They are hanging up in our playroom.  I liked that they are personlized with our last name!  I also got a cute statue of Mickey and Pluto from Hobby Lobby, that sits on the floor in my DS's room.


----------



## DMGeurts

*Ohhhhh  Chhheeerrrryyyylllll......*

Did they change your medications again?  

My original quote:


DMGeurts said:


> I agree, they were pretty specific...  Although, I don't think you stated the color of your house.  I Google Earthed it... is yours the one with brown shingles?  Surrounded by a barbed wire fence and armed guards?



Cheryl edited my original quote:


DMGeurts said:


> I agree, they were pretty specific... Although, I don't think you stated the color of your house. I Google Earthed it... is yours the one with brown shingles? Surrounded by an immaculately manicured lawn with expensive cars in the driveway?





aboveH20 said:


> Yes, that's the one.  Isn't Google Earth awesome.



No wonder you get lost every time you go home...  You have no idea where you live.  



aboveH20 said:


> And Ellie looks like she fits fit in.  V will need a map of the world to keep track of all her ebabies.



V thinks that's an excellent idea.    I"ll have her stick a pin where you think you live too...  

D~


----------



## mkwj

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this.  I have been wanting to use that design and this was a great way.
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> So cute, and of course I just love that it is an elephant.
> 
> 
> I am excited to work on the kids playrooms.  We have the maps too, and they are already framed.  It will be a work in progress.  So who knows when it will get done. I will probably try to take some scenic pictures at each park in September and blow them up.   Any other ideas are always appreciated.


----------



## DMGeurts

mkwj said:


> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to work on the kids playrooms.  We have the maps too, and they are already framed.  It will be a work in progress.  So who knows when it will get done. I will probably try to take some scenic pictures at each park in September and blow them up.   Any other ideas are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the curtains idea...
> 
> What color are you planning to paint it?  It would be really cute to do red on the bottom half, white on the top and a gold stripe border through the center.  Originally, I was going to do a "Donald" theme in my sewing room - because he is my favorite... so I was going to do royal blue on the bottom half, white on the top and a gold and black stripe through the center.  There's lots you can do with paint to give it the "Disney" feel with out going too over board.
> 
> You could also do some cute Disney embroideries on a piece of white fabric and frame them???  I like the park map idea.
> 
> If you have any hats left over from your trips (like we do)... this would be a great place to display them.  Hang them on pegs on the wall.
> 
> Same with your trading pins or lanyards... this would be a great place to hang them on the wall.  I know a lot of people cover cork boards with fabric, then poke their pins that they don't plan to trade on the cork.
> 
> Oh - it would be really cute to make a "Minnie apron" and hang it on the wall - sort of a Disney dress up area - you could do that with any of the dress up stuff you have from trips - but display them instead of putting them away??
> 
> I am sure I have more ideas bopping around in this head of mine.  LOL
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



I love the Minnie Outfit. SO pretty.

I love Ellie she is adorable. V is as talented as her mom.

I need to sew but I am so exhausted. Today was our developmental pediatrician with J and of course it was a day of meltdowns. Need to wait for the written report to modify the IEP but I have a few things I can be working on before I get that.

The doctor was wonderful and spent over 2 hours with us.


----------



## StarTunnel

Anyone have any good tips for making a ruffled polka dot tote?  I'm currently searching for my polka dot quarters that hiding somewhere in my room.  *runs into bedroom* Polka dots, come out and plaaaaay!


----------



## dis4harley

Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.


----------



## micki1881

StarTunnel said:


> Anyone have any good tips for making a ruffled polka dot tote?  I'm currently searching for my polka dot quarters that hiding somewhere in my room.  *runs into bedroom* Polka dots, come out and plaaaaay!



Alot of gals like the Rosetta Ruffle Bag. Here is a link 
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/rosetta-ruffle-bag-small-medium-large.htm


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> You did it right.  She will be fine - you'll be surprised at how quick that they will have her back to you.
> 
> SOunds like a plan... just let your dh know, so that I don't get in trouble with the law... she _wanted _me to kidnap her - honest...
> 
> Did you ever get the book I sent you???
> 
> 
> Tell him that the harsh winters are just a rumor.    You don't know who started it, but it could never get _that_ cold.
> 
> 
> Glad you had a second pair...  I too love her boots.  I was lucky enough to get a lot of her collection (the parts I wanted anyways) before AG announced her archival.  Kirsten does have an amazing collection - and even though I am not Sweedish - I am from MN - so I like that aspect of it.
> 
> 
> I have room for 2... but where will Cheryl sleep then?  I have the perfect spot for you and Ginger.
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home OK - we hardly even noticed you were gone.
> 
> No, no, no...  MN is where you want to go.  Trust me.  We have snow and an AG store, as well.



I'll be sure to let DH know you'll be making me hang with you in MN instead of going on to MT with him and the boys   And I'll let him know what you said about MN winters  

I totally got the book ... haven't had a second to start reading it yet ... but when it arrived my Dad asked, "Why'd someone send you that?  I have it upstairs . . . "  And I feel bad ... because I really thought I'd sent you a message that the book had arrived 

We'll have to compare notes on Kirsten collections ... I too have a MN tie to her story (my grandmother's family was from MN) ... we're not Swedish either - from that branch we're Dutch & German ...





Meshell2002 said:


> Thanks! hey I think the AG hospital cleans the dolls too with any other service!



I'm hopeful!!!  It does say they do all of the Wellness visit things when dolls are in for "repair" but since it will hopefully be a free repair, I wasn't sure ...



mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.



Oooh!!!  What about solid curtains and use the black ribbon with yellow & red mickey heads on it for tie-backs???  There are some other great ideas that have already been given to you though!



babynala said:


> Glad you made it home safe and hope you don't have too big of a mess to clean up.  I think if I left my two kids home alone for a week there would be less of a mess then if my DH was  home alone.



I need a week without my kids to get the house under control ... since I know that won't happen I'm sort of out of luck ... and I have to pack to go to the beach (we leave Sat. afternoon!!!) ... oy vey! 



NiniMorris said:


> The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.
> 
> She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - I didn't know you had a Mito friend too ... Finn's girlfriend, Savannah, has Complex 1 & 3 Mito. . . the boys & I participate in the UMDF's EFL Walk . . . I'm in the beginning of my "month of Mito posts" on FB . . . Prayers and good thoughts for the Mom and new baby (and your little Mito friend too)



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



SO SO SO CUTE!!!  LOVE the outfit!  And totally jealous of Ellie!!!  I'd commission one from Victoria myself, but I know my pins would wind up scattered on the floor as soon as the boys saw it ... they'd elephant-nap it . . . 



dis4harley said:


> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.



Yay for Minnie Dot!!!


Okay - I totally had more quotes and I don't know what happened to them!!!  But it's WAY late and I need to get some sleep ... we had to push Finn's birthday party up by a week so it's tomorrow at 11   Swag Bags are done (I'll take pictures tomorrow, I promise!) . . .


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> When I put your directions in all I got was this






dis4harley said:


> Here are a couple of mickey head pot holders I made tonight.


Adorable!  Minnie and my kitchen would highly clash, but what a cute idea.  I may have to make some in different fabrics --dd is learning to cook and would love those.



tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


Adorable!  Very nice detail.  I've worked some with clay and I find it a pain.  I'm really impressed!



NiniMorris said:


> The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.
> 
> She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Hope all goes well and definitely hope she hangs in until Monday.  Tuesday is a great day to have a birthday as well   It's so great that she has carried this long if she has a history of preterm labor.  I will be thinking nothing but good thoughts.  Keep us posted.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!


 LOVE  the outfit!  My favorite things about it are the vertical strips of ric rac between the rows of stripwork (I actually just did that on an Insa I'm making dd) and I adore the ruffle with all the different fabrics -- I am going to have to case that idea from you if you don't mind.  It's just too perfect!  And the bow on the pants is such a great feature too.  I am highly impressed

And your Elephant is so cute too.  I made myself a flower pincushion and love having one.  Still haven't had a chance to get pics...



mkwj said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfitI am excited to work on the kids playrooms.  We have the maps too, and they are already framed.  It will be a work in progress.  So who knows when it will get done. I will probably try to take some scenic pictures at each park in September and blow them up.   Any other ideas are always appreciated.


Postacrds make great artwork too -- you could do a border or frame them as a collage.



cogero said:


> I need to sew but I am so exhausted. Today was our developmental pediatrician with J and of course it was a day of meltdowns. Need to wait for the written report to modify the IEP but I have a few things I can be working on before I get that.
> 
> The doctor was wonderful and spent over 2 hours with us.


I hope the doctor was able to give you a lot of insight.  I remember you making this appt MONTHS ago.


----------



## cogero

Thanks Andrea she did give me lots of insight and her report will really help me tailor his IEP even more. 

Today I am going to work on finding a doctor in our Health Plan who will help with us getting orthotics for him to hopefully decrease his toe walking and increase his range of motion.

Tonight I am burying myself in the basement to sew. I need some stress relief.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I totally got the book ... haven't had a second to start reading it yet ... but when it arrived my Dad asked, "Why'd someone send you that?  I have it upstairs . . . "  And I feel bad ... because I really thought I'd sent you a message that the book had arrived
> 
> We'll have to compare notes on Kirsten collections ... I too have a MN tie to her story (my grandmother's family was from MN) ... we're not Swedish either - from that branch we're Dutch & German ...



ROFL about the book.  

Are we related???  Dutch and German here too.  

Hope Finn's party goes well today.  



dis4harley said:


> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.



Cute!



cogero said:


> Thanks Andrea she did give me lots of insight and her report will really help me tailor his IEP even more.
> 
> Today I am going to work on finding a doctor in our Health Plan who will help with us getting orthotics for him to hopefully decrease his toe walking and increase his range of motion.



I am glad you got lots of insight.  And I hope you are able to find a Dr. that can help you.

We finally made it home at 1am this morning.  DH's dad ordered a new dock system for on the lake, it was supposed to be delivered at 7am yesterday.  Just as we had packed up the truck to leave (at 2pm - figured they weren't coming) - they pulled in the driveway.  So, we couldn't leave until they were done.  Didn't get on the road until 930 and I have to work at 730 this morning... Grrr.  I really wanted to sew today - but I have a feeling that I will opt for a nap after work instead.   

Have a great day everyone!  

D~


----------



## Darragh

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



I love the outfit!  I've been looking for something to put that motif of Heather's on.  This is perfect!  We'll have to compare schedules and make sure we're not at the World at the same time because I'm totally CASEing it for my grandaughter.



DMGeurts said:


> OMG!!!  THat is so cute!!!  Can I case you back???  LOL  Has that ever been done before???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she looks so cute there!!  I love it!  V is so happy that you like her.
> 
> Just to let everyone know... I sent out a bunch of friend requsts on FB today... I went through all my "suggested friends" and found a bunch of Disboutiquers on there... so I hope you all don't mind.    If anyone wants to friend me - I love keeping up with everyone on FB too.
> 
> D~



I know I don't talk much here but I also have a FB account.  If you want the name, please PM me.  I would love to have more DIZ friends!



VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  Minnie and my kitchen would highly clash, but what a cute idea.  I may have to make some in different fabrics --dd is learning to cook and would love those.
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Very nice detail.  I've worked some with clay and I find it a pain.  I'm really impressed!
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well and definitely hope she hangs in until Monday.  Tuesday is a great day to have a birthday as well   It's so great that she has carried this long if she has a history of preterm labor.  I will be thinking nothing but good thoughts.  Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> LOVE  the outfit!  My favorite things about it are the vertical strips of ric rac between the rows of stripwork (I actually just did that on an Insa I'm making dd) and I adore the ruffle with all the different fabrics -- I am going to have to case that idea from you if you don't mind.  It's just too perfect!  And the bow on the pants is such a great feature too.  I am highly impressed
> 
> And your Elephant is so cute too.  I made myself a flower pincushion and love having one.  Still haven't had a chance to get pics...
> 
> 
> Postacrds make great artwork too -- you could do a border or frame them as a collage.
> 
> 
> I hope the doctor was able to give you a lot of insight.  I remember you making this appt MONTHS ago.




I did our family room in a Disney motif.  I painted the walls a darker gold and cut out vinyl silhouettes on my Cricut (Mickey, Minnie, princesses, castle and fireworks).  One wall has a fireplace with Jim Shore figurines on the mantel and porcelain princesses on shelves above it.  Another wall has the Thomas Kincade Tinkerbell fabric panel that I just hemmed and hung.  I also have plans to put up more of the smaller Kincade panels with the bigger one.   Lastly, I want to do a wall with a quilt wallhanging with the villains appliqued on alternate squares.  Big plans, little time!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> ROFL about the book.
> 
> Are we related???  Dutch and German here too.
> 
> Hope Finn's party goes well today.
> 
> We finally made it home at 1am this morning.  DH's dad ordered a new dock system for on the lake, it was supposed to be delivered at 7am yesterday.  Just as we had packed up the truck to leave (at 2pm - figured they weren't coming) - they pulled in the driveway.  So, we couldn't leave until they were done.  Didn't get on the road until 930 and I have to work at 730 this morning... Grrr.  I really wanted to sew today - but I have a feeling that I will opt for a nap after work instead.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> D~



 ... Got any Warnshuis's in your family tree?  My great-grandparents were married in Minneapolis and my grandmother was born there ... http://familytreemaker.genealogy.com/users/r/i/c/Don-C-Rickwalt-TX/WEBSITE-0001/UHP-0312.html
My uncle put that page together ... but my Mom is actually referenced (even though this is my Dad's side of the family) ... she's considered the "family historian" and has done TONS of research ... Believe me, she's connected me to college friends, etc. It's crazy! 

I'm hoping I stay AWAKE for Finn's party today... I got my hair done last night and didn't get home until after 9pm and then ate dinner and put the swag bags together ... then I got sucked into some of the tv shows I have on the DVR (as well as playing on the computer) ... it was after 1am before I went to bed and couldn't sleep ... wound up with a migraine and had to take my meds at 2:45 ... I'd finally fallen asleep when Finn woke up around 5... ugh!!!!  I think I need to have a coffee iv today ... 

Hope you can stay awake at work ... what is up with all the back to school stuff (and sales) already????  I  last night when I saw it all at my SuperTarget ... didn't summer just start?

Sorry about the dock workers ... that REALLY stinks!!!  Did they get it all done at least???


----------



## turtlegirl25

I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.


----------



## cogero

turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



this is just gorgeous. My DD would love it. WELCOME!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Cheryl edited my original quote:
> 
> 
> D~



Really??? Editing your quote??? That doesn't sound like something I would do.  I asked the armed guards and they agreed, not something I would ever do.



dis4harley said:


> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.



I love the dots.  We've been in our house two years and have curtains in only two rooms.  (Mini-blinds came on all the windows, so we're not doing a peep show every night, but not the same as curtains.)



mphalens said:


> I'm hoping I stay AWAKE for Finn's party today... I got my hair done last night and didn't get home until after 9pm and then ate dinner and put the swag bags together ... then I got sucked into some of the tv shows I have on the DVR (as well as playing on the computer) ... it was after 1am before I went to bed and couldn't sleep ... wound up with a migraine and had to take my meds at 2:45 ... I'd finally fallen asleep when Finn woke up around 5... ugh!!!!  I think I need to have a coffee iv today ...
> 
> Hope you can stay awake at work ... what is up with all the back to school stuff (and sales) already????  I  last night when I saw it all at my SuperTarget ... didn't summer just start?



I wish you well with getting through the day.  I HATE long days.

I saw school supplies at the store yesterday, too.  



turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



How cheerful.  I love it.


----------



## babynala

tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


That is so cute and you can definitely tell that it is the toy story alien!



NiniMorris said:


> The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.
> 
> She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.
> 
> Nini


Thoughts and prayers for your friend and her baby.   Also, love your take on the "Mickey" curtains.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!


Love that outfit.  The embroidery and all the details are wonderful! Can I CASE and put that on my never ending list of projects?  Ellie looks happy to be spending time with Dempsey and Jan.  



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If you don't use either tear away or cut away, how do you hoop the towel?   I've never thought of using the solvy on both sides, do you just hoop the solvy?  THANKS!!
> 
> Jennifer


You don't want to hoop the towel as it will leave major hoop burn marks.    I'm making a towel now and I'm using a stabilizer that becomes sticky with a little bit of water and then you can release the stabilizer with water so that the sticky doesn't pull out the loops when you remove it.  I've also used cut away (or tear away) and pinned the towel to the stabilizer outside of the hooping area and then used a basting stitch to secure the towel to the stabilizer.  



DMGeurts said:


> mkwj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - it would be really cute to make a "Minnie apron" and hang it on the wall - sort of a Disney dress up area - you could do that with any of the dress up stuff you have from trips - but display them instead of putting them away??
> 
> I am sure I have more ideas bopping around in this head of mine.  LOL
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> What cute ideas.   I really like the hanging hats and clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to sew but I am so exhausted. Today was our developmental pediatrician with J and of course it was a day of meltdowns. Need to wait for the written report to modify the IEP but I have a few things I can be working on before I get that.
> 
> The doctor was wonderful and spent over 2 hours with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be exhausted.    After having waited so long I'm glad you guys got to spend some time with the doctor.  I'm glad you got some information that will help your DS.
> 
> 
> 
> dis4harley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Postacrds make great artwork too -- you could do a border or frame them as a collage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea, I've seen people take their postcards, spread them out on top of table and put them under a piece of glass over the top so you can see the pictures but they don't get destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> turtlegirl25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This quilt is gorgeous and I love the fabrics.  If you ever get inspired to make something for your DD to wear you might want to start with CarlaC's patchwork twirl skirt - kind of like a wearable quilt and there is no pattern (just directions that are VERY easy).
> 
> 
> Question:   I need to buy some prewound bobbins for my embroidery machine and I know that some recommend the ones from Marathon but do you get the ones with no sides, plastic sides or paper sides ones?
> 
> Also, does any one have a recommendation for a good metallic embroidery thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

babynala said:


> Question:   I need to buy some prewound bobbins for my embroidery machine and I know that some recommend the ones from Marathon but do you get the ones with no sides, plastic sides or paper sides ones?
> 
> Also, does any one have a recommendation for a good metallic embroidery thread?


I bought the plastic prewounds at Marathon but my 770 doesn't like them and both times I tried to use them my machine had to go in for service. I know there are others on this board with the same machine who use them with no problems so I am no help. 
I have seen Metallic thread at Marathon that I wanted to try for a few princess things. I love their Rayon thread so I am going to order and see how it works.


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> Question:  [/COLOR] I need to buy some prewound bobbins for my embroidery machine and I know that some recommend the ones from Marathon but do you get the ones with no sides, plastic sides or paper sides ones?
> 
> Also, does any one have a recommendation for a good metallic embroidery thread?



First...make sure you are getting the right size bobbin...Size A.  There are several that are 'almost' the same size...N comes to mind...but are not quite right.

I use the plastic sided for my embroidery machine and  paper sided for my quilt machine.  (that is the only way I can remember to keep the sizes straight!  one is N and one is A and to the naked eye look really really REALLY close!  LOL)

I bought a gross of bobbins back in April and still have way more than two thirds left.  I was going through the spools of bobbin thread about one a week.

Sorry for drive by post...

Nini


----------



## belle41379

mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.


I was going to suggest the same thing that D did with the curtains.  You could put an appliqué on them as well.  I've also gone to Dollar Tree and bought Disney puzzles, then mod offer them to hang on the wall.


tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


It looks exactly like one!  That is so cute!  Great job.


Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!


lol about Ellie!  I'm sure she will get use to the space skin.  The outfit is amazing!  You really spent some time on it.  


dis4harley said:


> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.


That turned out great!


turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.


it looks fantastic!

Well, I'm getting ready to leave to visit family for a few weeks.  We will be doing a ton of sewing, so I will have lots to share.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tmh0206 said:


> LOVE the outfit, she is going to look sooo cute in it!  wish I had an Ellie, she is adorable!



Thank you!!  The more I sew the more excited I get for our trip!



DMGeurts said:


> OMG!!!  THat is so cute!!!  Can I case you back???  LOL  Has that ever been done before???
> 
> Oh, she looks so cute there!!  I love it!  V is so happy that you like her.
> 
> Just to let everyone know... I sent out a bunch of friend requsts on FB today... I went through all my "suggested friends" and found a bunch of Disboutiquers on there... so I hope you all don't mind.    If anyone wants to friend me - I love keeping up with everyone on FB too.
> 
> D~



Thank you!!  And of course you can CASE back LOL  I would be honored!  Gotcha on FB, I love keeping up with DIS folk on there too.



ericalynn1979 said:


> I am IN LOVE.  I think I may have to CASE this one.  Or at least create a variation of my own.



CASE away, I so honored when people actually like something enough I make to even utter the thought.



aboveH20 said:


> Your outfit is out of this world.  I    it.
> 
> And Ellie looks like she fits fit in.  V will need a map of the world to keep track of all her ebabies.



Thank you very much!  Ellie is trying her best to fit in, but she thinks my sewing space is rather cramped.  I've promised her much nicer surroundings once our house sells.



mkwj said:


> So cute, and of course I just love that it is an elephant.
> 
> I am excited to work on the kids playrooms.  We have the maps too, and they are already framed.  It will be a work in progress.  So who knows when it will get done. I will probably try to take some scenic pictures at each park in September and blow them up.   Any other ideas are always appreciated.



Thank you, and I love the idea of a Disney room.  



cogero said:


> I love the Minnie Outfit. SO pretty.
> 
> I love Ellie she is adorable. V is as talented as her mom.
> 
> I need to sew but I am so exhausted. Today was our developmental pediatrician with J and of course it was a day of meltdowns. Need to wait for the written report to modify the IEP but I have a few things I can be working on before I get that.
> 
> The doctor was wonderful and spent over 2 hours with us.



Thank you!!  I'm sorry to hear about the day of meltdowns, that's no fun!  Hopefully you'll get some sewing time in this weekend, I know that always improves my mental well being!



mphalens said:


> SO SO SO CUTE!!!  LOVE the outfit!  And totally jealous of Ellie!!!  I'd commission one from Victoria myself, but I know my pins would wind up scattered on the floor as soon as the boys saw it ... they'd elephant-nap it . . .



Thank you!  My Ryan has tried to claim Ellie more than once and was totally crushed when I stuck pins in her.  He was thinking she'd have more fun snugging in bed with him amongst the HUNDREDS of stuffed critters.



VBAndrea said:


> LOVE  the outfit!  My favorite things about it are the vertical strips of ric rac between the rows of stripwork (I actually just did that on an Insa I'm making dd) and I adore the ruffle with all the different fabrics -- I am going to have to case that idea from you if you don't mind.  It's just too perfect!  And the bow on the pants is such a great feature too.  I am highly impressed
> 
> And your Elephant is so cute too.  I made myself a flower pincushion and love having one.  Still haven't had a chance to get pics...



Thank you!!  The rick rack was a sewing adventure, that's for sure!  The OCD in me doesn't like that the yellow rick rack doesn't completely match the yellow fabric, but there's nothing to be done about it at this point.  Hopefully there's enough going on with the design that it isn't too obvious.



Darragh said:


> I love the outfit!  I've been looking for something to put that motif of Heather's on.  This is perfect!  We'll have to compare schedules and make sure we're not at the World at the same time because I'm totally CASEing it for my grandaughter.



I'm honored you'd like to CASE my creation, thank you!!  We're going the second week of November and I think it would be too funny to run into you guys wearing the same outfit!  I'll be on the look out of Disboutiquers!



babynala said:


> Love that outfit.  The embroidery and all the details are wonderful! Can I CASE and put that on my never ending list of projects?  Ellie looks happy to be spending time with Dempsey and Jan.



Thank you!!  I left this page up, and my DH just learned my machines' names...now he's of course jealous of the time I've been spending with my embroidery machine, Dempsey, as in Patrick Dempsey


----------



## lynnanddbyz

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> If you don't use either tear away or cut away, how do you hoop the towel?   I've never thought of using the solvy on both sides, do you just hoop the solvy?  THANKS!!
> 
> Jennifer



That's right. I hoop it with the solvy on both sides.  If you are trying to save money on solvy, you can use the same piece over and over again.  Fill in gaps with a new piece. Very lightly moisten the edge and stick it to the other piece.  I do this all of the time.  I have one roll of solvy that has lasted a LONG time.

Reread your post.  I actually hoop my towels with no problems.  But I have a big machine though, I do not know if this will work with a regular embroidery machine.  You can hoop just the solvy for the bottom.  You then pin outside of where the embroidery will be.  When you put the hoop on the machine, Just sit the other piece of solvy on top of the towel (over where the embroidery will be).  I usually hold this in place until the design starts and will tack it into place.  I hope that was clear.  If not just ask again and I will try to clear it up or maybe I can post a picture.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!



I love this dress!  I am going to have to case you too!



turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



This is beautiful!  I can sew, but I can't quilt!  It is amazing!  Love all the colors!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

lynnanddbyz said:


> That's right. I hoop it with the solvy on both sides.  If you are trying to save money on solvy, you can use the same piece over and over again.  Fill in gaps with a new piece. Very lightly moisten the edge and stick it to the other piece.  I do this all of the time.  I have one roll of solvy that has lasted a LONG time.
> 
> Reread your post.  I actually hoop my towels with no problems.  But I have a big machine though, I do not know if this will work with a regular embroidery machine.  You can hoop just the solvy for the bottom.  You then pin outside of where the embroidery will be.  When you put the hoop on the machine, Just sit the other piece of solvy on top of the towel (over where the embroidery will be).  I usually hold this in place until the design starts and will tack it into place.  I hope that was clear.  If not just ask again and I will try to clear it up or maybe I can post a picture.



I just never thought about not using a stabilizer.  I learned something new!  Thanks!


----------



## babynala

belle41379 said:


> Well, I'm getting ready to leave to visit family for a few weeks.  We will be doing a ton of sewing, so I will have lots to share.


That sounds like fun.  We will be waiting for pictures.    Enjoy your trip.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi all!

I have a "vintage" Elna machine that's probably at least 50 years old, quite possibly older. I used it back when I was in high school and I remember it working quite well. I'm sure it needs to be cleaned and given a good tuning up, if that's what they call it with sewing machines. I understand that I shouldn't let just anyone work on it. It's supposed to be someone who has experience with Elna/White, assuming I can find someone like that here in The Back of Beyond. Heaven only knows if that's possible. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it generally costs to have that done. I know it would vary according to what needs to be done, but I'd really appreciate a ballpark figure. I have a relatively new Brother CE4000, so I don't really *need* the Elna, but it seems that those of you who have older machines are so impressed with the way that they sew that it makes me really *want* it in working order.

Thanks everybody!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DMGeurts

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a "vintage" Elna machine that's probably at least 50 years old, quite possibly older. I used it back when I was in high school and I remember it working quite well. I'm sure it needs to be cleaned and given a good tuning up, if that's what they call it with sewing machines. I understand that I shouldn't let just anyone work on it. It's supposed to be someone who has experience with Elna/White, assuming I can find someone like that here in The Back of Beyond. Heaven only knows if that's possible. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it generally costs to have that done. I know it would vary according to what needs to be done, but I'd really appreciate a ballpark figure. I have a relatively new Brother CE4000, so I don't really *need* the Elna, but it seems that those of you who have older machines are so impressed with the way that they sew that it makes me really *want* it in working order.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I wish I could tell you something about Elnas - but I really don't know much about them.  I know there's a vintage sewing machine area here:
http://www.quiltingboard.com/virtual_section.jsp?vsnum=1013
And I do know that many of them have Elnas that they have restored themselves.

My guess - is that it might be true on recent models of Elnas, that they should be worked on by an experienced repair man... I would guess that older Elna models are just standard straight stitch machines that anyone with a manual could refurbish.  The manuals that came with those machines were really detailed and told you how to do any sort of maintenance, because people back then didn't bring their machines into repair shops - they did it themselves.  So, I'd dig out the manual and see what it says.  Also, do a little digging on that board.  And here:
http://www.tfsr.org/publications/technical_information/sewing_machine_manual/

Also, maybe do a google search and find out a little more about vintage Elna restoration... there might be a couple of websites out there that really cater to Elnas.

I wish I could help you out more.  





turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



CUTE!!!  I really want to make a quilt for our bed at the lake.  I was looking at our comforter this weekend, and it's seen better days 10 years ago - I found this fabric and it would make the perfect fabric for a quilt at our lake - since our lake is one of the listed lakes on the fabric...  

So, since I've never made a quilt before...  *about how much yardage would a person need for the top panel of a queen sized quilt? * I could always buy the backing later?  I would love to make matching pillow cases and shams too...  
http://www.quiltminnesota.com/2011_Fabrics.htm

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Really??? Editing your quote??? That doesn't sound like something I would do.  I asked the armed guards and they agreed, not something I would ever do.



  I'm sorry.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could tell you something about Elnas - but I really don't know much about them.  I know there's a vintage sewing machine area here:
> http://www.quiltingboard.com/virtual_section.jsp?vsnum=1013
> And I do know that many of them have Elnas that they have restored themselves.
> 
> My guess - is that it might be true on recent models of Elnas, that they should be worked on by an experienced repair man... I would guess that older Elna models are just standard straight stitch machines that anyone with a manual could refurbish.  The manuals that came with those machines were really detailed and told you how to do any sort of maintenance, because people back then didn't bring their machines into repair shops - they did it themselves.  So, I'd dig out the manual and see what it says.  Also, do a little digging on that board.  And here:
> http://www.tfsr.org/publications/technical_information/sewing_machine_manual/
> 
> Also, maybe do a google search and find out a little more about vintage Elna restoration... there might be a couple of websites out there that really cater to Elnas.
> 
> I wish I could help you out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!!!  I really want to make a quilt for our bed at the lake.  I was looking at our comforter this weekend, and it's seen better days 10 years ago - I found this fabric and it would make the perfect fabric for a quilt at our lake - since our lake is one of the listed lakes on the fabric...
> 
> So, since I've never made a quilt before...  *about how much yardage would a person need for the top panel of a queen sized quilt? * I could always buy the backing later?  I would love to make matching pillow cases and shams too...
> http://www.quiltminnesota.com/2011_Fabrics.htm
> 
> D~



It depends entirely on what pattern you use...the more intricate the pattern, the more seams...the more seams...the more fabric that is 'hidden' in the seams...KWIM?

Also depends on how much of a drop you are looking at...(a quilter will tell you there is no such thing as a standard queen size!)  For instance a *turning 20* quilt in a 'queen size' would be about 30 fat quarters...

I love it when students tell me they want to make a double quilt ..."how much fabric should I buy?"  There is no answer... there are too many variables.  

I would say to first look at different quilt patterns and decide what you are leaning towards...then ask me!



(I was evidently a politician in a previous life.  I talk a lot and never say anything concrete!)


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> It depends entirely on what pattern you use...the more intricate the pattern, the more seams...the more seams...the more fabric that is 'hidden' in the seams...KWIM?
> 
> Also depends on how much of a drop you are looking at...(a quilter will tell you there is no such thing as a standard queen size!)  For instance a *turning 20* quilt in a 'queen size' would be about 30 fat quarters...
> 
> I love it when students tell me they want to make a double quilt ..."how much fabric should I buy?"  There is no answer... there are too many variables.
> 
> I would say to first look at different quilt patterns and decide what you are leaning towards...then ask me!
> 
> 
> 
> (I was evidently a politician in a previous life.  I talk a lot and never say anything concrete!)
> 
> 
> Nini



OK - I will look at a few quilt patterns.  Do you have any recommendations for something relatively easy for a beginner?  

D~


----------



## StarTunnel

turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



That's so amazing!  I love the colors!  The last blanket I made was, ummm lets see, I bought 1 1/4 yard remnant of green fleece and said "I'm done!!!"


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I will look at a few quilt patterns.  Do you have any recommendations for something relatively easy for a beginner?
> 
> D~



My one word of advice is to stay away from curved lines!  (Big help I know) 

Seriously, just depends on how much work you are wanting to put into it.  Easy ones for beginners (which I do NOT consider you to be) are Turning Twenty, Yellow Brick Road, Rail Fence, Nine Square, any of the Quilt In A Day series, basically anything that has a bunch of straight lines...but not stars (really hard to match up the points!)



Sorry I am not much help on this one....but I would not try something like a double wedding ring for a beginner!



Nini


----------



## snubie

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow


Beautiful dress.  And I love the stripwork ruffle.  That must have taken some time.



cogero said:


> I love the Minnie Outfit. SO pretty.
> 
> I love Ellie she is adorable. V is as talented as her mom.
> 
> I need to sew but I am so exhausted. Today was our developmental pediatrician with J and of course it was a day of meltdowns. Need to wait for the written report to modify the IEP but I have a few things I can be working on before I get that.
> 
> The doctor was wonderful and spent over 2 hours with us.


Answers are always good.  How wonderful that the MD spent so much time with you.



mphalens said:


> Hope you can stay awake at work ... what is up with all the back to school stuff (and sales) already????  I  last night when I saw it all at my SuperTarget ... didn't summer just start?



I thought the same thing when we were at the mall yesterday.   Back to school sales already?!?  We really did just get out of school 2.5 weeks ago.


ATTENTION:  Ship by date for Madison's Cruise Wish Trip is next week - July 15!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?


----------



## mphalens

Y'all, I'm just having a  day ... 
Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten 
I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...

Add to that the fact that i had my hair done last night and it's not what I wanted color wise and we leave to go out of town tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend and I'm just  

I need to UNPACK from RI so I can PACK for Charleston ... and DH wants to go DO something this afternoon when he gets home b/c he couldn't make it to Finn's party this morning ...

Don't mind me, pity party for 1 going on in SW Charlotte today


----------



## Blyssfull

mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...
> 
> Sorry you're having a bad day... I hope it gets better. I thought your shirts were a great idea... besides kids ALWAYS need shirts whether it's for play or just to wear around the house when nothing else is clean... Plus, a lot of time with shirts like that my daughter loves to sleep in them and talk about when/where she got them... I bet the kids will get lots of compliments on them when they do decide to wear them.
> 
> I found a pretty good website on stabilizer I thought I'd share for all of us newbies. It has a lot of good info about which stabilizer and when and how to use it:
> 
> http://www.beaconfabric.com/vindex.html?SelectingtheRightStabilizer.htm


----------



## cogero

Marianne 

So sorry you are having a rough day.

I am going to make a list of things I need to get done tonite and tomorrow.

I also need to make my list of things to do for our August trip Like things to finish and things to buy


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Marianne
> 
> So sorry you are having a rough day.
> 
> I am going to make a list of things I need to get done tonite and tomorrow.
> 
> I also need to make my list of things to do for our August trip Like things to finish and things to buy



Chiara, I need to do the same thing, thanks for reminding me.

Marianne, sorry your having a rough day....


----------



## Darragh

Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)  

But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?

Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> My one word of advice is to stay away from curved lines!  (Big help I know)
> 
> Seriously, just depends on how much work you are wanting to put into it.  Easy ones for beginners (which I do NOT consider you to be) are Turning Twenty, Yellow Brick Road, Rail Fence, Nine Square, any of the Quilt In A Day series, basically anything that has a bunch of straight lines...but not stars (really hard to match up the points!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not much help on this one....but I would not try something like a double wedding ring for a beginner!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the vote of confidence Nini.    I might not be a begining seamstress, but I've never made a quilt before...  So, something easy is probably good.  I'll take a look around the 'net' and see what I can find.




mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...
> 
> Add to that the fact that i had my hair done last night and it's not what I wanted color wise and we leave to go out of town tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend and I'm just
> 
> I need to UNPACK from RI so I can PACK for Charleston ... and DH wants to go DO something this afternoon when he gets home b/c he couldn't make it to Finn's party this morning ...
> 
> Don't mind me, pity party for 1 going on in SW Charlotte today



*MariAnne...*  I am so sorry you are having a rough day...  I hope it gets better for you.  




Darragh said:


> Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)
> 
> But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?
> 
> Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!



THis is *SO FUNNY* that you should mention this...  I just woke from a nap about 15 minutes ago, and I dreamed that we all had customs (and not just customs - but whole entire outfit customs) for our "Sweet 16" trip that my BFF and I are planning for our girls in *2014!*   I sat straight up in bed and thought I better get crackin' on those customs ASAP - or I'll never finish in time.    The sad part...  I think I am going to draw them up, so I don't forget - because those were some mighty nice customs - and we were all just adorable...  And you know how dreams are - sometimes you forget.  Sooo... IMO - it's never too early to start.  

D~


----------



## turtlegirl25

DMGeurts said:


> I really want to make a quilt for our bed at the lake.
> 
> So, since I've never made a quilt before...  *about how much yardage would a person need for the top panel of a queen sized quilt? * I could always buy the backing later?  I would love to make matching pillow cases and shams too...
> http://www.quiltminnesota.com/2011_Fabrics.htm
> 
> D~



Hello!  I'm from MN.    I have to share that website with my mom and all of her quilting pals.  Where is your cabin?

I'm _*sorry*_ I really can't help you with the yardage of fabric.  Here's what I can tell you ... I bought 1 yard each of the blue, green and orange, 2 yards of the stripe, 4 yards of the floral and 6 yards of the pink.  This made curtains, valence, oversized twin quilt, pillow case, decorative pillows and I have leftover fabric for my stash.  My motto is "you can NEVER have enough fabric or chocolate."


----------



## Diz-Mommy

snubie said:


> Beautiful dress.  And I love the stripwork ruffle.  That must have taken some time.



Thanks!  It wasn't too much time wise since I already had strip scraps from the top...although I did accidentally scorch one of the ruffles when pressing, so I had to take out the scorched pieces and re-sew.  

Angie's sewing tip of the week:  ALWAYS check your iron for scorched interfacing glue residue before pressing your current sewing project.  Otherwise you'll have yucky brown stuff on your sewing project which may lead to an awful side effect, colorful language! 



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...
> 
> Add to that the fact that i had my hair done last night and it's not what I wanted color wise and we leave to go out of town tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend and I'm just
> 
> I need to UNPACK from RI so I can PACK for Charleston ... and DH wants to go DO something this afternoon when he gets home b/c he couldn't make it to Finn's party this morning ...
> 
> Don't mind me, pity party for 1 going on in SW Charlotte today



OY VEY!!  Sorry to hear about your bad day!  I too stress waaaaaaay out about birthday parties.  It should be such a joyous day considering we are celebrating the birth of a precious child, but instead we are so consumed with everything running perfectly and making everyone happy that we (and I mean ME) end up going completely INSANE!

Your shirts were so cute, and yes, they will wear them again.  I know my Ryan would wear one of those shirts like a major trophy if he was pals with Finn. 



Darragh said:


> Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)
> 
> But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?
> 
> Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!



I started making some things in advance for this trip which is now only four months away.  It's been tricky sewing for a baby and having no clue what size she'll be by the trip.  What I did was go ahead and sew the dresses and not hem them until now, since I can pretty much figure on her not doubling her size in only four months.  For my boys, they seem to grow a size a year so I just did the next size up from what they are currently in.  I tend to err on the side of too big rather than too small.  Clothes that are too tight are not comfortable, but a bit too big just makes them cozy and wearable after the trip too.

Good luck!  I find sewing a head of time much more enjoyable than last minute sewing, although I can't imagine I won't be doing something last minute because that's just me.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> So, since I've never made a quilt before...  *about how much yardage would a person need for the top panel of a queen sized quilt? * I could always buy the backing later?  I would love to make matching pillow cases and shams too...
> http://www.quiltminnesota.com/2011_Fabrics.htm
> 
> D~



I'm not much help with this either...I never start a quilt with much of a plan and I've never used a pattern either.  I'm sure most patterns would tell you how much fabric you'd need.  I just always find prints I like then I get a yard of this two of that etc, usually end up going back to the store for a little more  

I agree with Turtlegirl25, no such thing as too much chocolate or fabric!


----------



## SallyfromDE

turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



Love the quilt, the colors are gorgeous. BTW... I love your turtle avatar.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a "vintage" Elna machine that's probably at least 50 years old, quite possibly older. I used it back when I was in high school and I remember it working quite well. I'm sure it needs to be cleaned and given a good tuning up, if that's what they call it with sewing machines. I understand that I shouldn't let just anyone work on it. It's supposed to be someone who has experience with Elna/White, assuming I can find someone like that here in The Back of Beyond. Heaven only knows if that's possible. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it generally costs to have that done. I know it would vary according to what needs to be done, but I'd really appreciate a ballpark figure. I have a relatively new Brother CE4000, so I don't really *need* the Elna, but it seems that those of you who have older machines are so impressed with the way that they sew that it makes me really *want* it in working order.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I had my Mother's machine in because she had issues with it before she passed away and I am keeping it. It's not vintage, but it's got some years on it, a basic Janome which we both loved (and I ended up with a Janome sewing and serger machine because of it). Anyway, the repair was minor, $15. And they cleaned it, the total was $103, no tax in DE.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?


----------



## DMGeurts

turtlegirl25 said:


> Hello!  I'm from MN.    I have to share that website with my mom and all of her quilting pals.  Where is your cabin?
> 
> I'm _*sorry*_ I really can't help you with the yardage of fabric.  Here's what I can tell you ... I bought 1 yard each of the blue, green and orange, 2 yards of the stripe, 4 yards of the floral and 6 yards of the pink.  This made curtains, valence, oversized twin quilt, pillow case, decorative pillows and I have leftover fabric for my stash.  My motto is "you can NEVER have enough fabric or chocolate."





  *YAY!!!  FINALLY - someone from MN!!!! *    

Our cabin is on Ottertail.  

OK all... this dream I had earlier is haunting me... I need to find a fairly easy adult dress pattern like the child one here: http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2009/08/popover-sundress-free-downloadable-pattern.html

Basically, it's an aline that ties at the shoulders...  This dream I had - I need some straight lines to work with, and I am just not finding what I need - I really want it to be so simple, and even better - I would love for it to tie at the shoulders... Please help!!!  

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here's the fabric turned...not sure why the picture before was upright...


----------



## jessica52877

I think the stripes are too much and takes away from the cuteness of that fabric. Since it is for a boy polka dots are out but how about a solid with just a bit of a pattern to it? Blender like.


----------



## kidneygirl

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I will look at a few quilt patterns.  Do you have any recommendations for something relatively easy for a beginner?
> 
> D~



When I started quilting, I used patterns from Thimbleberries books by Lynette Jensen.  She has a lot of books, with quilts of all sizes, and are very easy to follow.  And she's from Huntchinson, MN.   After spending way too much on fabric for the top for our king size bed, I was too cheap to buy fabric for the backing, so I used a king size flat sheet.

www.thimbleberries.com

P.S.  I am from North Dakota, but now live in Charlotte, NC, so people ask me all the time if I am from MN, because of my accent.


----------



## mphalens

First, thanks for all of the cyberhugs ladies!!!  I think I'm going to throw myself into cleaning up my bedroom so I can get my sewing area set up ... hopefully the project will cheer me up!  Of course, I did just open a flyer from Hancock ... 



kidneygirl said:


> When I started quilting, I used patterns from Thimbleberries books by Lynette Jensen.  She has a lot of books, with quilts of all sizes, and are very easy to follow.  And she's from Huntchinson, MN.   After spending way too much on fabric for the top for our king size bed, I was too cheap to buy fabric for the backing, so I used a king size flat sheet.
> 
> www.thimbleberries.com
> 
> P.S.  I am from North Dakota, but now live in Charlotte, NC, so people ask me all the time if I am from MN, because of my accent.



This made me giggle ... My aunt wanted my mom to help her make a quilt years ago ... she doesn't tend to follow through with projects and the fabric she bought is still sitting in my mom's sewing closet ... I snagged the fabric she bought for the back ... it's what I made the pillowcase dress out of a couple of weeks ago (navy background with rows of flowers)... I have TONS and TONS of the stuff ... 

I did a 4 square of "log cabin" design when I was a kid ... very easy rectangles ... all straight lines


----------



## kha100399

I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.

Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!

Thanks!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jessica52877 said:


> I think the stripes are too much and takes away from the cuteness of that fabric. Since it is for a boy polka dots are out but how about a solid with just a bit of a pattern to it? Blender like.



 I vote for just a solid with it!!


----------



## DMGeurts

kidneygirl said:


> When I started quilting, I used patterns from Thimbleberries books by Lynette Jensen.  She has a lot of books, with quilts of all sizes, and are very easy to follow.  And she's from Huntchinson, MN.   After spending way too much on fabric for the top for our king size bed, I was too cheap to buy fabric for the backing, so I used a king size flat sheet.
> 
> www.thimbleberries.com
> 
> P.S.  I am from North Dakota, but now live in Charlotte, NC, so people ask me all the time if I am from MN, because of my accent.



THank you, I added it to my favorites.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?



I agree... I think a solid would be good.  

D~


----------



## livndisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?



I don't know if this helps, but ........

my DD says she loves it and would wear it.  (So what I do when she says that is put a solid with it as she LOVES over the top stuff)


----------



## StarTunnel

My lime slice pillow, hand sewn, darker green areas are hot glued on


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.


That is BEAUTIFUL! love the colors and design...share the pillow & valence pix soon! thanks for shareing!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!



Sounds like the thread might be getting hung up on something, if the isn't moving it will pull the needle and break. I know it's a pain, but take all your threads out, giving it a good brushing and re thread it. There could be a bit of thread in it or the bobbin may be loose. Check your bobbin for burrs also. I go through all that routine when it acts up on me. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's the fabric turned...not sure why the picture before was upright...



I like the stripes. How much is going to be stripped or solid?


----------



## Fruto76

Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top detail with Heather's fantastic Mickey motif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the pieced ruffles and ankle bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ellie, my lovely new pin cushion D's Victoria made me!!  I love her!!  I especially love the little ear with the birds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!


This is ssssoooooooo adorable...! Add me to the CASE-ing club. Amazing job! 



turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.


 This is just beautiful. I have never tried to quilting...scares the buhjeeberz out of me. That has to take so much planning and patience...I'm good at neither. lol



Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?


 I have both of these fabrics and was so close to pairing them together in a crayon roll up. In the end I opted for solids because I feared it was too busy. I love them together, but I think if you used the Comic w/ a solid or a tonal print mixed in with minimal amount of the stripes, then that would maybe work. Not much help, am I?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you for the input ladies...I do like the idea of using a blender fabric.  I haven't thought through how much of the stripe I would use if I did use it.  My other thought was making the boys shirts with the blender or solid fabric and saving the stripe for something I may make Anna to coordinate.  AND I was also thinking this would make cool ruffle fabric for a Rosetta.  Hmmmmmmmm

Decisions decisions!!


----------



## Blyssfull

kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!




I just got my machine and I was having this issue just the other day and after all the tinkering I did it was my error. I was threading the needle wrong. I went back and re-read my manual about 800 times and finally got the hang of it and all those things stopped.


----------



## tricia

http://www.modabakeshop.com/


Here is another good site for some fairly easy and free quilt patterns.


Just got back from Italy tonight and have been awake for about 21 hours now.  Heading off to bed in a couple of minutes.  I will post some pics of my trip soon, we had great time, but glad to be back too.


----------



## Meshell2002

Darragh said:


> Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)
> 
> But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?
> 
> Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!



I would start with the adults first. Then within 6 mos of the trip you can do the 3yo....I would save the 9yo for last....9-12 yr olds are hard to guess as it depends on if they have hit their pre-pubertal growth spurt or not...they can grow 2 sizes a year that year. If the 9 yr old is a girl I would definately wait as they tend to hit this a little sooner. You can tell if the child is filling out or not? Otherwise....sew away...and post pics


----------



## VBAndrea

UGH!!!  Dh just bought me a new computer and it's a mac and I was scrolling down to reply to the last quote and it all DISAPPEARED.  So that was 30 minutes of my life wasted.  However, I have the spell check that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.




turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.


Welcome!  The quilt is just beautiful.  I love the colors.



DMGeurts said:


> CUTE!!!  I really want to make a quilt for our bed at the lake.  I was looking at our comforter this weekend, and it's seen better days 10 years ago - I found this fabric and it would make the perfect fabric for a quilt at our lake - since our lake is one of the listed lakes on the fabric...
> 
> So, since I've never made a quilt before...  *about how much yardage would a person need for the top panel of a queen sized quilt? * I could always buy the backing later?  I would love to make matching pillow cases and shams too...
> http://www.quiltminnesota.com/2011_Fabrics.htm
> 
> D~


I adore those fabrics.  What a find!  I say buy a lot of everything.  You can always find a use for it.



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...
> 
> Add to that the fact that i had my hair done last night and it's not what I wanted color wise and we leave to go out of town tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend and I'm just
> 
> I need to UNPACK from RI so I can PACK for Charleston ... and DH wants to go DO something this afternoon when he gets home b/c he couldn't make it to Finn's party this morning ...
> 
> Don't mind me, pity party for 1 going on in SW Charlotte today



I have a feeling that while you were totally stressed that all the kids had a great time.  I guarantee those shirts will get worn again.  My ds wears the strangest shirts to play in, sleep in or for gymnastics.  And your shirts were CUTE!  They will be well loved.

As for your hair, give it a day or two to grow on you.  Any change takes a little time to get used to.



Darragh said:


> Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)
> 
> But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?
> 
> Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!


OK, I wrote you a really long reply that disappeared.  My basics thoughts for the girl are any type of gathered skirt -- twirl skirt, Simply Sweet or Stripwork can be made ahead of time.  For the skirts leave the elastic out and use your best judgement for length.  I personally don't worry about skirt length -- short or long looks cute.  Add the elastic in closer to the travel date.  For skirts that you are attaching to a bodice leave the bodice for later and adjust it's length accordingly.  Make sense?  

My main point of what I typed out earlier was do all your planning and fabric shopping now.  I think that's half the battle.  Just make sure you buy enough fabric (remember, you can never have too much!).  And do any embroidery you can ahead of time.

For the boy err on the large side for t's.  My ds for example fits best in a boy's medium right now but I embroider on larges b/c they still look fine and I'll get a longer life out of the shirt.

Make any accessories now -- bows, hair items, purses, etc.

HTH -- I've never sewn ahead like that, but it's what I would do.



DMGeurts said:


> THis is *SO FUNNY* that you should mention this...  I just woke from a nap about 15 minutes ago, and I dreamed that we all had customs (and not just customs - but whole entire outfit customs) for our "Sweet 16" trip that my BFF and I are planning for our girls in *2014!*   I sat straight up in bed and thought I better get crackin' on those customs ASAP - or I'll never finish in time.    The sad part...  I think I am going to draw them up, so I don't forget - because those were some mighty nice customs - and we were all just adorable...  And you know how dreams are - sometimes you forget.  Sooo... IMO - it's never too early to start.
> 
> D~


I have a funnier dream -- a couple of nights ago I dreamed I mailed your fabric.  It cost $28.50 to ship.  Perhaps that's a nightmare.



turtlegirl25 said:


> I'm _*sorry*_ I really can't help you with the yardage of fabric.  Here's what I can tell you ... I bought 1 yard each of the blue, green and orange, 2 yards of the stripe, 4 yards of the floral and 6 yards of the pink.  This made curtains, valence, oversized twin quilt, pillow case, decorative pillows and I have leftover fabric for my stash.  My motto is "you can NEVER have enough fabric or chocolate."


I  your motto!  Where is the Tag Fairy when we need her?



DMGeurts said:


> OK all... this dream I had earlier is haunting me... I need to find a fairly easy adult dress pattern like the child one here: http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2009/08/popover-sundress-free-downloadable-pattern.html
> 
> Basically, it's an aline that ties at the shoulders...  This dream I had - I need some straight lines to work with, and I am just not finding what I need - I really want it to be so simple, and even better - I would love for it to tie at the shoulders... Please help!!!
> 
> D~


I think the dress looks simple enough that you could draft your own pattern.  Test it out on an old bed sheet.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?


I really like the look. If it clashes a little too much maybe you could break the prints up with a thin strip of solid?



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!


Is it a brand new machine?  A couple of ladies on here got defective machines that had to be sent back.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> UGH!!!  Dh just bought me a new computer and it's a mac and I was scrolling down to reply to the last quote and it all DISAPPEARED.  So that was 30 minutes of my life wasted.  However, I have the spell check that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.



Congrats on the new pc!  




VBAndrea said:


> I adore those fabrics.  What a find!  I say buy a lot of everything.  You can always find a use for it.



Thanks... they are pretty neat - especially since they are so local.  But - they are $10/yd - no coupons allowed.  So, maybe I'll get a half yard of the best of them and fill in with solids on the rest?  LOL



VBAndrea said:


> I have a funnier dream -- a couple of nights ago I dreamed I mailed your fabric.  It cost $28.50 to ship.  Perhaps that's a nightmare.


Ouch!  I hope so...



VBAndrea said:


> I think the dress looks simple enough that you could draft your own pattern.  Test it out on an old bed sheet.



I agree - it's an easy pattern... but the problem is... we all have decent sized coconuts - how do you account for those???  

D~


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> UGH!!!  Dh just bought me a new computer and it's a mac and I was scrolling down to reply to the last quote and it all DISAPPEARED.  So that was 30 minutes of my life wasted.  However, I have the spell check that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that while you were totally stressed that all the kids had a great time.  I guarantee those shirts will get worn again.  My ds wears the strangest shirts to play in, sleep in or for gymnastics.  And your shirts were CUTE!  They will be well loved.
> 
> As for your hair, give it a day or two to grow on you.  Any change takes a little time to get used to.
> 
> Is it a brand new machine?  A couple of ladies on here got defective machines that had to be sent back.




Thanks   I know the kids had fun ... I just stress ... 
And my hair - well, it pays to have "friends in high places" ... I mentioned it to my friend that sent me to the salon in the first place (she knew I was going) and she called the owner (her friend) and I'm supposed to call in the morning and hopefully get in tomorrow to have it darkened... I went from blonde to brown in May and LOVE  it but it completely faded and last night the new girl didn't go dark enough ... so I look funny   DH is pretty honest about stuff like this and he says, "It looks like you dyed it.  Last time it looked natural"


Oh Hayley - I so hope it's not a defective machine!!!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I don't know if this helps, but ........
> 
> my DD says she loves it and would wear it.  (So what I do when she says that is put a solid with it as she LOVES over the top stuff)



LOL! Tell M hello!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for the input ladies...I do like the idea of using a blender fabric.  I haven't thought through how much of the stripe I would use if I did use it.  My other thought was making the boys shirts with the blender or solid fabric and saving the stripe for something I may make Anna to coordinate.  AND I was also thinking this would make cool ruffle fabric for a Rosetta.  Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Decisions decisions!!



I really like the striped and it matches Mickey well so if you could use 3 and just keep it at minimum of the striped I think that would be okay. Just not those two next to each other.


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):

Most of the crew (the rest went potty):





We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):





Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:





The lovebirds:





Grumpus:





The Boyz:





Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> UGH!!!  Dh just bought me a new computer and it's a mac and I was scrolling down to reply to the last quote and it all DISAPPEARED.  So that was 30 minutes of my life wasted.  However, I have the spell check that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.




Meant to comment:  Once you learn the Mac tricks, you'll LOVE  LOVE it!  I adore my mac and can't understand why my dad (who has a newer, better one than I do-I have his old one) always runs his in PC mode (it's dual boot)


----------



## connie1042

Does anyone have a picture of a twirl skirt with ruffles they can show me? I have someone one here I have been in contact with, but we want to be sure we are on the same page as far as the ruffles. I have no idea how to get a picture from one place to the other, so even if I found one, I could not show her. Thanks, you guys do amazing work.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



Marianne!!!  They are so cute!  Those little guys of yours are so adorable.  



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!



I would double check the threading, like someone else said.  How long have you had it?  Can you contact the store you purchased it from?

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



OMG!!  They are all SO CUTE!!  Can I have one of each please?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!

I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.






And a shirt for my little cowgirl.






And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


----------



## RMAMom

kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!



The bobbin thread on the top is what happens to me if I try to use prewounds but with the needle breaking like that I too am wondering if it is threaded correctly.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


Love the outfits and I think we should all quit our jobs so we can stay home and sew! LOL!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Congrats on the new pc!
> 
> I agree - it's an easy pattern... but the problem is... we all have decent sized coconuts - how do you account for those???
> 
> D~


The funny thing is he first asked me if I wanted something new for sewing for my birthday!  Um, yes, a house with a sewing room -- of course I didn't think of that at the time he asked!

I think that's part of why I don't sew for myself.  #1 reason is too much fabric need, and #2 is what do you do for coconuts?  At least they are not watermelons.



mphalens said:


> Thanks   I know the kids had fun ... I just stress ...
> And my hair - well, it pays to have "friends in high places" ... I mentioned it to my friend that sent me to the salon in the first place (she knew I was going) and she called the owner (her friend) and I'm supposed to call in the morning and hopefully get in tomorrow to have it darkened... I went from blonde to brown in May and LOVE  it but it completely faded and last night the new girl didn't go dark enough ... so I look funny   DH is pretty honest about stuff like this and he says, "It looks like you dyed it.  Last time it looked natural"


So good that you can get your hair fixed without having to be the one to speak up.  I just switch salons b/c I'm too soft spoken to say something.  It's hard to find someone to get color perfect and when I finally did he moved out of the country in less than six months!  I had someone very good in RI as well (and cheap!).



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!


What a cute group!  Adore the love birds.  Did you get a lot of attention in your attire?  And how was the movie -- my dh said it was not getting good reviews.  I already have Cars outfits from our trip that the kids still fit into.



mphalens said:


> Meant to comment:  Once you learn the Mac tricks, you'll LOVE  LOVE it!  I adore my mac and can't understand why my dad (who has a newer, better one than I do-I have his old one) always runs his in PC mode (it's dual boot)


It does have a learning curve and this little mouse thing is quite strange -- it's apparently what caused me to lose everything I had typed out last night.  I am also so used to AOL and dh has been trying forever to get me away from it, so I have to figure out how to redo all my bookmarks in Safari.  And in AOL I could keep the Big Give page and this open all the time and now I have to go into history to relocate where I was -- don't like having to do that.  DH has a mac laptop and loves it so much that I told him the next time we needed a new computer I would try a mac.  I didn't realize it would happen this quickly -- our old computer runs fine.  It will give the kids a fast computer to play on though as they'll get the old one -- the older lap top and really old computer my ds has run so slow that the kids never use them.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


Cute 4th outfits!  I especially like Alexa's.  And I need to show that t to my dd to see if she wants one like that.  I still have other horse designs though that I have yet to stitch out for her, plus Planet Applique just released a new horse design and Embroidery Library sent me some nice coupon codes.  I also have a coupon code for Heather -- I had better get shopping.  And very cute BG outfits


----------



## cogero

Andrea I love my Mac. I have had it since 2008. I have an Imac since I use it for all my photo editing. Though I am debating getting one with a larger screen LOL. I HATE the Mac mouse I actually went and bought a microsoft mouse for $30 dollars that will work with it and it makes me much happier than the mac mouse.

Otherwise I adore everything else about my Mac.


----------



## kevnsteph1

Ok ladies, I am so excited I have found this page! To start, I am NOT a sewer at all....and am so impressed at everything all of you do! That being said, we have a trip planned the end of August and I would LOVE my daughter to have some of these adorable outfits/dresses to wear. Do any of you sell....for reasonable prices? Or can anyone give me some 101 on how to make something special for my daughter?

Thanks!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


*I love ALL your stuff! I will be trying to do an M & M applique soon since my twin granddaughters Kensleigh & Gracie's 7th b'day is in sept. and one of them  wants an M & M theme and the other Skittles! they have even designed their cakes for their Aunt Brendi {my other dd}to make. They have always liked the same theme {dumbo,tea party,ice cream,care bears ,tink} then last year they went with doggies & kitties and now candy! so i am making polka dot dresses and adding m & m and skittles appliques...at least their themes blend well! *


----------



## DMGeurts

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.



So cute!  Your kids are so adorable!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love ALL your stuff! I will be trying to do an M & M applique soon since my twin granddaughters Kensleigh & Gracie's 7th b'day is in sept. and one of them  wants an M & M theme and the other Skittles! they have even designed their cakes for their Aunt Brendi {my other dd}to make. They have always liked the same theme {dumbo,tea party,ice cream,care bears ,tink} then last year they went with doggies & kitties and now candy! so i am making polka dot dresses and adding m & m and skittles appliques...at least their themes blend well! *



I love the theme they chose - it sounds adorable - and totally coordinates!  I can't wait to see the dresses you make for them.

I've been sketching those outfits that I dreamed about yesterday...  And I designed the girls' applique for a shirt I dreamed about - now if I can get them to wear it in 3 years???    "I pay for the trip, you wear the clothes I make for you - end of story"    And I came up with a brilliant idea (super funny too) for a bag in the parks.  I know - I am the biggest dork ever.    So, maybe I'll start sewing a few things ahead of time...  waaaaayyyy ahead of time...  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

kevnsteph1 said:


> Ok ladies, I am so excited I have found this page! To start, I am NOT a sewer at all....and am so impressed at everything all of you do! That being said, we have a trip planned the end of August and I would LOVE my daughter to have some of these adorable outfits/dresses to wear. Do any of you sell....for reasonable prices? Or can anyone give me some 101 on how to make something special for my daughter?
> 
> Thanks!



We aren't allowed to sell on the site. But it you check the signatures, you can find Etsy and Ebay names.


----------



## aribelle

dianemom2 said:


> Be careful with this sale.  There are a lot of scams with these high end sewing machines being sold at reasonable prices.  If they want you to send them payment, don't do it!  I have looked into ads two or three times for sewing machines like these and they have turned out to be scams.  I did eventually buy a used machine on ebay but I made sure that I bought it from a reputable dealer with lots of recent feedback.   If the machine is something you can see locally, you want to check the stitch count and make sure it works correctly.  If you can buy the machine for this price, it is an incredible steal!



Thank you so much for the great advice and the concern it shows!   I couldn't imagine buying such an expensive item on ebay, even from a reputable dealer....scares me with all that could go wrong.  

The purchase I'm considering is local.....and we are going to meet at a sewing repair store so that my embroidery friend's technician can examine the machine before I buy it.    After everyone advising me to do things like check stitch count, etc, I called my friend to ask HOW I do that, lol....and she suggested having her guy inspect it.   I know that's not a guarantee against future problems, but at least it's a way to be sure I don't start with problems!   My friend compared it to having a mechanic inspect a used car before I buy it.   

We're meeting on Tuesday so hopefully I'll soon join the ranks of an embroidery machine owner!   

So....with that in mind, it's time for me to start making my wish list of embroidery designs.  I know about Heather's Frou Frou on Etsy, but what other embroidery designs do you guys use?  Interested in loads of Disney designs, of course, especially the "side kicks" as it doesn't appear Heather has a lot of them.  THanks!


----------



## mphalens

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.



ADORABLE!!!!  Love them all!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> OMG!!  They are all SO CUTE!!  Can I have one of each please?





DMGeurts said:


> Marianne!!!  They are so cute!  Those little guys of yours are so adorable.



Aw!  Thanks ladies!!!



VBAndrea said:


> I think that's part of why I don't sew for myself.  #1 reason is too much fabric need, and #2 is what do you do for coconuts?  At least they are not watermelons.
> 
> 
> So good that you can get your hair fixed without having to be the one to speak up.  I just switch salons b/c I'm too soft spoken to say something.  It's hard to find someone to get color perfect and when I finally did he moved out of the country in less than six months!  I had someone very good in RI as well (and cheap!).
> 
> 
> What a cute group!  Adore the love birds.  Did you get a lot of attention in your attire?  And how was the movie -- my dh said it was not getting good reviews.  I already have Cars outfits from our trip that the kids still fit into.
> 
> 
> It does have a learning curve and this little mouse thing is quite strange -- it's apparently what caused me to lose everything I had typed out last night.  I am also so used to AOL and dh has been trying forever to get me away from it, so I have to figure out how to redo all my bookmarks in Safari.  And in AOL I could keep the Big Give page and this open all the time and now I have to go into history to relocate where I was -- don't like having to do that.  DH has a mac laptop and loves it so much that I told him the next time we needed a new computer I would try a mac.  I didn't realize it would happen this quickly -- our old computer runs fine.  It will give the kids a fast computer to play on though as they'll get the old one -- the older lap top and really old computer my ds has run so slow that the kids never use them.



I haven't had much luck sewing for myself ... of course, I have a lack of coconuts, so not the same problem 

I so know what you mean about salons!!!  I had the same stylist from 12 years old until I was 23!!!  She rocked.  I could totally tell her if I hated it, heck, she KNEW if I wasn't happy, she didn't have to ask, could just read my face . . . And then after moving here I found a fabulous girl at the Ballantyne Resort (40% discount b/c DH worked there) but after DH left his job I couldn't exactly afford her anymore   Ack!  Hopefully this will all get worked out 

So, surprisingly we got ZERO attention for their outfits except for one negative nelly Mom who, when her kids pointed out the "cool cars outfits" said, "We don't dress up special for movies" and rolled her eyes  
Even at the Disney store last night with the boys in their outfits still - zero comments - DH actually pointed Finn's shirt OUT to the girl working there and she was just   Whatever 

As for the movie - I want to go see it again because I missed a lot keeping up with all the kids and popcorn requests ... but Amber & I both commented on the huge increase in violence ... it seems to be much more about Mater and the "bad guys" than about Lightning and the race (that's sort of a secondary story line) ... and there's LOTS of shooting and within the first five minutes of the movie you learn that one car has been murdered and see at least one other car die.   Since they're cars, it didn't seem to phase the kids, but still . . . sort of dark (although, it is Disney) . . .

How close to an Apple store do you live?  I cannot say enough good things about their One to One membership.  It's $99 but well worth it.  You can go in for one on one training with a trained Apple expert . . . from the basics of Mac vs PC to how to use various Mac programs ... It's AWESOME!  Every time you go it's 45 minutes ... I know my Mom pays a computer trainer $40 an hour for training, so $99 for unlimited visits for a year is an awesome deal.
I've learned how to use iWeb and produced 2 different websites, I've learned some ins & outs of Pages & iPhoto, I've learned lots about Safari, etc.




DMGeurts said:


> I've been sketching those outfits that I dreamed about yesterday...  And I designed the girls' applique for a shirt I dreamed about - now if I can get them to wear it in 3 years???    "I pay for the trip, you wear the clothes I make for you - end of story"    And I came up with a brilliant idea (super funny too) for a bag in the parks.  I know - I am the biggest dork ever.    So, maybe I'll start sewing a few things ahead of time...  waaaaayyyy ahead of time...



If you're a big dork, so am I . . . I've been thinking up outfits in my head for the last two years for this trip we're taking . . . of course, I wasn't smart enough to write the ideas DOWN . . .


----------



## mkwj

Darragh said:


> I did our family room in a Disney motif.  I painted the walls a darker gold and cut out vinyl silhouettes on my Cricut (Mickey, Minnie, princesses, castle and fireworks).  One wall has a fireplace with Jim Shore figurines on the mantel and porcelain princesses on shelves above it.  Another wall has the Thomas Kincade Tinkerbell fabric panel that I just hemmed and hung.  I also have plans to put up more of the smaller Kincade panels with the bigger one.   Lastly, I want to do a wall with a quilt wallhanging with the villains appliqued on alternate squares.  Big plans, little time!



You have to take pictures.  I would love to see it.



turtlegirl25 said:


>



Really pretty, can't wait to see pictures of the whole room.  I bet your daugther will love it.



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...
> 
> Add to that the fact that i had my hair done last night and it's not what I wanted color wise and we leave to go out of town tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend and I'm just
> 
> I need to UNPACK from RI so I can PACK for Charleston ... and DH wants to go DO something this afternoon when he gets home b/c he couldn't make it to Finn's party this morning ...
> 
> Don't mind me, pity party for 1 going on in SW Charlotte today



Sorry you had such a bad day.  It is hard to get back from a trip to turn around and go on another.  Just relax, sleep on the way and ejoy.  It's CHARLESTON  I  Charleston.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's the fabric turned...not sure why the picture before was upright...



This material is great.  I agree with the others though.  I would use a solid in between them.  



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have found if my bobbin is too full it will sew on the top.  That is why I wind them myself.  That way I don't wind them to their fullest.  As for the thread, what kind are you using?  Some of the brands don't work well at all, and will continously break.  Is the thread pulling on the needle to cause it to break or is it just breaking.  If it is just breaking, what type needle is it.  I have had good luck with the organ needles, they are coated in titanium.  If you ever need any help, let me know.  I live in charlotte as well.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I haven't had much luck sewing for myself ... of course, I have a lack of coconuts, so not the same problem


Eh... dont' worry about the lack of coconuts - they're not all they're cracked up to be.  



mphalens said:


> So, surprisingly we got ZERO attention for their outfits except for one negative nelly Mom who, when her kids pointed out the "cool cars outfits" said, "We don't dress up special for movies" and rolled her eyes
> Even at the Disney store last night with the boys in their outfits still - zero comments - DH actually pointed Finn's shirt OUT to the girl working there and she was just   Whatever



What is *wrong* with people?  Obviously they have their blinders on!  The reason "they don't dress up special for movies" is because they didn't think to... I betcha $$, that woman is out there trying to figure out what movie they are going to next, so she can dress her kids as cute as yours!  

And the girl in the Dis store... well - we can chalk that up to not realizing how much work goes into making these outfits...  I have a heckuva lot more respect for anyone that makes anything hand made, since I know how hard and expensive it it.  She's surrounded by Disney items that are made in China every day - she has no clue what it takes to make some of those outfits, they  just come in a box, she hangs them up and sells them.  



mphalens said:


> If you're a big dork, so am I . . . I've been thinking up outfits in my head for the last two years for this trip we're taking . . . of course, I wasn't smart enough to write the ideas DOWN . . .



No wonder we are moving buddies...  
D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Eh... dont' worry about the lack of coconuts - they're not all they're cracked up to be.
> 
> 
> 
> What is *wrong* with people?  Obviously they have their blinders on!  The reason "they don't dress up special for movies" is because they didn't think to... I betcha $$, that woman is out there trying to figure out what movie they are going to next, so she can dress her kids as cute as yours!
> 
> And the girl in the Dis store... well - we can chalk that up to not realizing how much work goes into making these outfits...  I have a heckuva lot more respect for anyone that makes anything hand made, since I know how hard and expensive it it.  She's surrounded by Disney items that are made in China every day - she has no clue what it takes to make some of those outfits, they  just come in a box, she hangs them up and sells them.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder we are moving buddies...
> D~





Okay - now I REALLY must go work on my bedroom so I can set up my sewing area and feel as though I've accomplished SOMETHING today


----------



## kha100399

VBAndrea said:


> UGH!!!  Dh just bought me a new computer and it's a mac and I was scrolling down to reply to the last quote and it all DISAPPEARED.  So that was 30 minutes of my life wasted.  However, I have the spell check that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  The quilt is just beautiful.  I love the colors.
> 
> 
> I adore those fabrics.  What a find!  I say buy a lot of everything.  You can always find a use for it.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that while you were totally stressed that all the kids had a great time.  I guarantee those shirts will get worn again.  My ds wears the strangest shirts to play in, sleep in or for gymnastics.  And your shirts were CUTE!  They will be well loved.
> 
> As for your hair, give it a day or two to grow on you.  Any change takes a little time to get used to.
> 
> 
> OK, I wrote you a really long reply that disappeared.  My basics thoughts for the girl are any type of gathered skirt -- twirl skirt, Simply Sweet or Stripwork can be made ahead of time.  For the skirts leave the elastic out and use your best judgement for length.  I personally don't worry about skirt length -- short or long looks cute.  Add the elastic in closer to the travel date.  For skirts that you are attaching to a bodice leave the bodice for later and adjust it's length accordingly.  Make sense?
> 
> My main point of what I typed out earlier was do all your planning and fabric shopping now.  I think that's half the battle.  Just make sure you buy enough fabric (remember, you can never have too much!).  And do any embroidery you can ahead of time.
> 
> For the boy err on the large side for t's.  My ds for example fits best in a boy's medium right now but I embroider on larges b/c they still look fine and I'll get a longer life out of the shirt.
> 
> Make any accessories now -- bows, hair items, purses, etc.
> 
> HTH -- I've never sewn ahead like that, but it's what I would do.
> 
> 
> I have a funnier dream -- a couple of nights ago I dreamed I mailed your fabric.  It cost $28.50 to ship.  Perhaps that's a nightmare.
> 
> I  your motto!  Where is the Tag Fairy when we need her?
> 
> 
> I think the dress looks simple enough that you could draft your own pattern.  Test it out on an old bed sheet.
> 
> 
> I really like the look. If it clashes a little too much maybe you could break the prints up with a thin strip of solid?
> 
> Is it a brand new machine?  A couple of ladies on here got defective machines that had to be sent back.



The machine it not brand new, it was used for about 4 months, the person selling purchased a 6 needle and sold the pe770. 

I LOVE the strips, and agree a thin solid strip might work if you think its too busy!

Marianne the party photos are great!


----------



## jessica52877

mphalens said:


> I haven't had much luck sewing for myself ... of course, I have a lack of coconuts, so not the same problem
> 
> I so know what you mean about salons!!!  I had the same stylist from 12 years old until I was 23!!!  She rocked.  I could totally tell her if I hated it, heck, she KNEW if I wasn't happy, she didn't have to ask, could just read my face . . . And then after moving here I found a fabulous girl at the Ballantyne Resort (40% discount b/c DH worked there) but after DH left his job I couldn't exactly afford her anymore   Ack!  Hopefully this will all get worked out
> 
> So, surprisingly we got ZERO attention for their outfits except for one negative nelly Mom who, when her kids pointed out the "cool cars outfits" said, "We don't dress up special for movies" and rolled her eyes
> Even at the Disney store last night with the boys in their outfits still - zero comments - DH actually pointed Finn's shirt OUT to the girl working there and she was just   Whatever
> 
> As for the movie - I want to go see it again because I missed a lot keeping up with all the kids and popcorn requests ... but Amber & I both commented on the huge increase in violence ... it seems to be much more about Mater and the "bad guys" than about Lightning and the race (that's sort of a secondary story line) ... and there's LOTS of shooting and within the first five minutes of the movie you learn that one car has been murdered and see at least one other car die.   Since they're cars, it didn't seem to phase the kids, but still . . . sort of dark (although, it is Disney) . . .
> 
> How close to an Apple store do you live?  I cannot say enough good things about their One to One membership.  It's $99 but well worth it.  You can go in for one on one training with a trained Apple expert . . . from the basics of Mac vs PC to how to use various Mac programs ... It's AWESOME!  Every time you go it's 45 minutes ... I know my Mom pays a computer trainer $40 an hour for training, so $99 for unlimited visits for a year is an awesome deal.
> I've learned how to use iWeb and produced 2 different websites, I've learned some ins & outs of Pages & iPhoto, I've learned lots about Safari, etc.



In my experience boys hardly ever get noticed for their clothes. We'll go to Disney as a family and all 3 of us have on custom shirts and very few will notice. We often times can meet some of our great dis friends and if there is a girl with us people comment non stop and often we are then showered with pixie dust. The only place that I will totally say the shirts are recognized is at the Jedi Training Academy in Disneyland. 

Dallas had a really cute Wall E outfit for that movie and no one even noticed. About Cars, Dallas told me yesterday he wanted to see it then a few minutes later he told me he wanted to see it because there was lots of shooting. He saw a helicopter shooting at something on an ad.  Guess that is an 8 year old for you. I have heard the same complaints about the movie though.


----------



## kha100399

mkwj said:


> You have to take pictures.  I would love to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pretty, can't wait to see pictures of the whole room.  I bet your daugther will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad day.  It is hard to get back from a trip to turn around and go on another.  Just relax, sleep on the way and ejoy.  It's CHARLESTON  I  Charleston.
> 
> 
> 
> This material is great.  I agree with the others though.  I would use a solid in between them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found if my bobbin is too full it will sew on the top.  That is why I wind them myself.  That way I don't wind them to their fullest.  As for the thread, what kind are you using?  Some of the brands don't work well at all, and will continously break.  Is the thread pulling on the needle to cause it to break or is it just breaking.  If it is just breaking, what type needle is it.  I have had good luck with the organ needles, they are coated in titanium.  If you ever need any help, let me know.  I live in charlotte as well.



Thanks I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> In my experience boys hardly ever get noticed for their clothes. We'll go to Disney as a family and all 3 of us have on custom shirts and very few will notice. We often times can meet some of our great dis friends and if there is a girl with us people comment non stop and often we are then showered with pixie dust. The only place that I will totally say the shirts are recognized is at the Jedi Training Academy in Disneyland.
> 
> Dallas had a really cute Wall E outfit for that movie and no one even noticed. About Cars, Dallas told me yesterday he wanted to see it then a few minutes later he told me he wanted to see it because there was lots of shooting. He saw a helicopter shooting at something on an ad.  Guess that is an 8 year old for you. I have heard the same complaints about the movie though.



I noticed you because of your shirts in MK that day LOL

If you want attention hang out with M   LOL


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea I love my Mac. I have had it since 2008. I have an Imac since I use it for all my photo editing. Though I am debating getting one with a larger screen LOL. I HATE the Mac mouse I actually went and bought a microsoft mouse for $30 dollars that will work with it and it makes me much happier than the mac mouse.
> 
> Otherwise I adore everything else about my Mac.


I'm so used to a track ball mouse and half the time I sit it on my lap (it's cordless).  The mac mouse is cordless too, but needs to be on a surface.  So now I sit the keyboard on my lap.  I am trying to get used to the mac mouse but for some games dh even plugs a rollerball into his laptop, so I may just do that from time to time.



kevnsteph1 said:


> Ok ladies, I am so excited I have found this page! To start, I am NOT a sewer at all....and am so impressed at everything all of you do! That being said, we have a trip planned the end of August and I would LOVE my daughter to have some of these adorable outfits/dresses to wear. Do any of you sell....for reasonable prices? Or can anyone give me some 101 on how to make something special for my daughter?
> 
> Thanks!


Some people have Etsy names in their sigs, otherwise if you see something you like just go ahead and pm that person.  Selling is not allowed on the boards.  After purchasing one outfit from etsy I decided to learn to sew -- they are not cheap, but a lot of work goes into them so you do get what you pay for.



aribelle said:


> Thank you so much for the great advice and the concern it shows!   I couldn't imagine buying such an expensive item on ebay, even from a reputable dealer....scares me with all that could go wrong.
> 
> The purchase I'm considering is local.....and we are going to meet at a sewing repair store so that my embroidery friend's technician can examine the machine before I buy it.    After everyone advising me to do things like check stitch count, etc, I called my friend to ask HOW I do that, lol....and she suggested having her guy inspect it.   I know that's not a guarantee against future problems, but at least it's a way to be sure I don't start with problems!   My friend compared it to having a mechanic inspect a used car before I buy it.
> 
> We're meeting on Tuesday so hopefully I'll soon join the ranks of an embroidery machine owner!
> 
> So....with that in mind, it's time for me to start making my wish list of embroidery designs.  I know about Heather's Frou Frou on Etsy, but what other embroidery designs do you guys use?  Interested in loads of Disney designs, of course, especially the "side kicks" as it doesn't appear Heather has a lot of them.  THanks!


I hope the machine is a winner.
I have tons of sites bookmarked on AOL but I'm not on that right now, so off the top of my head your best sources for Disney designs are Heather Sue and she has her own website now.  Find her website and sign up for her e-ails and you will get discount codes.  Bows and Clothes also has a lot of Disney items.  My two favorites for non-Dis are Planet Applique and Embroidery Library.  Off the top of my head there is also Applique Cafe, Applicakes (?), SWAK, and just go on etsy and do searches for applique or embroidery design and a lot of the sellers on there have websites of their own.  I prefer the websites b/c you get instant download.  If you get the machine I will try to compile a list of sites for you.  i just bookmark them whenever someone posts a site on here.  Planet Applique is probably my favorite due to the prices as is embroidery library b/c they have more sophisticated horse and train designs that my kids like -- many are fill.  Sign up for their newsletter too.  They always send me deals -- right now they sent me a 7 designs for $7.77 code.  They also give you 40% off your first order and you get a 40% of code during your b-day month too.



mphalens said:


> I so know what you mean about salons!!!  I had the same stylist from 12 years old until I was 23!!!  She rocked.  I could totally tell her if I hated it, heck, she KNEW if I wasn't happy, she didn't have to ask, could just read my face . . . And then after moving here I found a fabulous girl at the Ballantyne Resort (40% discount b/c DH worked there) but after DH left his job I couldn't exactly afford her anymore   Ack!  Hopefully this will all get worked out
> 
> So, surprisingly we got ZERO attention for their outfits except for one negative nelly Mom who, when her kids pointed out the "cool cars outfits" said, "We don't dress up special for movies" and rolled her eyes
> Even at the Disney store last night with the boys in their outfits still - zero comments - DH actually pointed Finn's shirt OUT to the girl working there and she was just   Whatever
> 
> As for the movie - I want to go see it again because I missed a lot keeping up with all the kids and popcorn requests ... but Amber & I both commented on the huge increase in violence ... it seems to be much more about Mater and the "bad guys" than about Lightning and the race (that's sort of a secondary story line) ... and there's LOTS of shooting and within the first five minutes of the movie you learn that one car has been murdered and see at least one other car die.   Since they're cars, it didn't seem to phase the kids, but still . . . sort of dark (although, it is Disney) . . .
> 
> How close to an Apple store do you live?  I cannot say enough good things about their One to One membership.  It's $99 but well worth it.  You can go in for one on one training with a trained Apple expert . . . from the basics of Mac vs PC to how to use various Mac programs ... It's AWESOME!  Every time you go it's 45 minutes ... I know my Mom pays a computer trainer $40 an hour for training, so $99 for unlimited visits for a year is an awesome deal.
> I've learned how to use iWeb and produced 2 different websites, I've learned some ins & outs of Pages & iPhoto, I've learned lots about Safari, etc.


I should have become a hairdresser -- I know one I used to go to had to make more $$ than I do and I have a doctorate.  It's just amazing the price differences some hairdressers charge.  My best hairdressers charged the least and it's hard to find another one.  My last salon I went to charged $40 more and I didn't like the color as well, though she did the best job ever on my bangs!

I guess I could see minimal comments in a movie theater since it's dark, but I would have thought the other moms would have gushed over your work.  It's funny though, sometimes I get more comments on things I've made that I'm not as happy with than I do on my favorites.  Sounds like the negative mom was a bit JEALOUS.

I'm a bit sad to hear the movie was a bit more violent -- though my kids are at least at the age where they can handle it.  I'll probably eventually take them to a matinee this summer.  I never even checked out Regals free movies yet this summer.  I usually always find something worth going to and we sneak in our own drinks and popcorn!  

I have no idea if we have an apple store.  DH really knows a lot so he is teaching me, but he teaches me too much at once and overwhelms me, and he doesn't like it when I take notes b/c he thinks it's all self explanatory!



kha100399 said:


> The machine it not brand new, it was used for about 4 months, the person selling purchased a 6 needle and sold the pe770.
> 
> I LOVE the strips, and agree a thin solid strip might work if you think its too busy!
> 
> Marianne the party photos are great!


Then I would try several new things -- make sure you are putting your needle in all the way and really tightening it -- I've had needles fall out and break as I was sewing b/c I only hand tightened the screw.  Check the bobbin area for any stray thread -- the littlest piece can screw something up.  And make sure you are threading it correctly and make sure as the thread comes off the spool it doesn't snag on anything -- my black spool in particular has to sit just right b/c there are burrs on the plastic -- I tried filing them out, but didn't work so great on the plastic spool.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so used to a track ball mouse and half the time I sit it on my lap (it's cordless).  The mac mouse is cordless too, but needs to be on a surface.  So now I sit the keyboard on my lap.  I am trying to get used to the mac mouse but for some games dh even plugs a rollerball into his laptop, so I may just do that from time to time.


 My Dad is addicted to his track ball mouse.  Apparently he likes it so much he bought 6 of them and has them stashed away . . . and now he brags about it because Microsoft stopped making that model and while he paid $30ish for each of his, they're now worth insane amounts of money (I think he said something like $250  )   My mom and said he should sell them to finance some of the Disney trip and he just looked at us like we were nuts!
Have you tried the apple track pad?  I have a macbook pro, so I use the built in one ... but it's pretty close (to me anyway) to a trackball ...



> I should have become a hairdresser -- I know one I used to go to had to make more $$ than I do and I have a doctorate.  It's just amazing the price differences some hairdressers charge.  My best hairdressers charged the least and it's hard to find another one.  My last salon I went to charged $40 more and I didn't like the color as well, though she did the best job ever on my bangs!


I SO agree!



> I guess I could see minimal comments in a movie theater since it's dark, but I would have thought the other moms would have gushed over your work.  It's funny though, sometimes I get more comments on things I've made that I'm not as happy with than I do on my favorites.  Sounds like the negative mom was a bit JEALOUS.


  Amber loved the shirts ... and as you can see from the pictures, she dressed her crew in their customs from their last trip ... 
But, Finn loved the shirts, so that's what counts 



> I'm a bit sad to hear the movie was a bit more violent -- though my kids are at least at the age where they can handle it.  I'll probably eventually take them to a matinee this summer.  I never even checked out Regals free movies yet this summer.  I usually always find something worth going to and we sneak in our own drinks and popcorn!



Do you have an AMC theater near you?  They do $5 movies M-Th ALL DAY (except holidays) ... and if you get their Stubz card ($12 a year) you get all kinds of crazy discounts too ... I took 11 kids and myself to the movies yesterday AND got 2 large drinks, Large (free refills) Popcorn and a box of pretzel M&Ms for $77 ... 



> I have no idea if we have an apple store.  DH really knows a lot so he is teaching me, but he teaches me too much at once and overwhelms me, and he doesn't like it when I take notes b/c he thinks it's all self explanatory!



If you don't, check out Apple's website ... they have TONS of video tutorials on LOTS of stuff to learn to use your Mac 



Okay... back to my room ... I just scrubbed the wall ... and I'm realizing that the room could really use a coat of paint (It's only been 7 years since it was painted  ) ... 

I'm happy though, because I'm going with Amber to a Mito Moms Night Out tonight at one of my favorite places in Charlotte (Dandelion Market) ... She asked me to go a while back (even though my boys don't have Mito, I know just about all of the moms that will be there) and I couldn't because we were supposed to leave for Charleston this afternoon ... but since we're not going 'til tomorrow morning now, I can go!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> My Dad is addicted to his track ball mouse.  Apparently he likes it so much he bought 6 of them and has them stashed away . . . and now he brags about it because Microsoft stopped making that model and while he paid $30ish for each of his, they're now worth insane amounts of money (I think he said something like $250  )   My mom and said he should sell them to finance some of the Disney trip and he just looked at us like we were nuts!
> Have you tried the apple track pad?  I have a macbook pro, so I use the built in one ... but it's pretty close (to me anyway) to a trackball ...
> 
> 
> I SO agree!
> 
> 
> Amber loved the shirts ... and as you can see from the pictures, she dressed her crew in their customs from their last trip ...
> But, Finn loved the shirts, so that's what counts
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an AMC theater near you?  They do $5 movies M-Th ALL DAY (except holidays) ... and if you get their Stubz card ($12 a year) you get all kinds of crazy discounts too ... I took 11 kids and myself to the movies yesterday AND got 2 large drinks, Large (free refills) Popcorn and a box of pretzel M&Ms for $77 ...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't, check out Apple's website ... they have TONS of video tutorials on LOTS of stuff to learn to use your Mac
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... back to my room ... I just scrubbed the wall ... and I'm realizing that the room could really use a coat of paint (It's only been 7 years since it was painted  ) ...
> 
> I'm happy though, because I'm going with Amber to a Mito Moms Night Out tonight at one of my favorite places in Charlotte (Dandelion Market) ... She asked me to go a while back (even though my boys don't have Mito, I know just about all of the moms that will be there) and I couldn't because we were supposed to leave for Charleston this afternoon ... but since we're not going 'til tomorrow morning now, I can go!!!



I just got a new cordless trackball mouse a few months ago -- I didn't think were discontinued.  DH and I love a particular model -- maybe I had better order a few and stock up!  I know Best Buy had the corded ones but I had to get the cordless one off the internet.  DH has the pad on his laptop and I do not like it!  He did tell me that was an optional accessory for this computer.  I just figured out how to set up folders for bookmarks on Safari and have all my embroidery sites bookmarked now.  It's going to take me all week to go through everything else I have.  In a way it's good -- my sewing folder on AOL has sooooo much in it that I can't find what I'm looking for, so I'm making more specific folders for favorites here.  I hope I will be able to find things easier that way.

I noticed the Cars dresses -- is Amber on Disboutique?  Did she sew them herself?

We do have AMC nearby -- I will check into it.

Have fun at your Mom's Night out!


----------



## RMAMom

I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath. 






A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.






A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.






Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!


----------



## VBAndrea

This is my current list of sites I have bookmarked if anyone is interested.  And if anyone has any favorite sites not listed, please add them.  I just got some of these off a Yahoo group so I haven't even looked at all of them and definitely have not ordered from all of them.  I have been very happy with all the places I have ordered from though.  I have designs by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Embroidery Library, DB embroidery, and Applique Cafe (that I can remember).


http://www.planetapplique.com/

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx

http://froufroubyheathersue.com/

http://www.appliquecafe.com/

http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/StoreFront.bok

http://digistitches.com/

http://www.embroitique.com/

http://www.appliquechick.com/

http://stitchontime.com/osc/index.php?cPath=163

http://www.bunnycup.com/

http://www.simplyapplique.com/

http://www.designsbyjuju.com/

http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/

http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/

http://www.appliquemarket.com/

http://www.swakembroidery.com/

http://www.simplyapplique.com/

http://embroidery-boutique.com/

http://www.newfoundapplique.com/

http://www.urbanthreads.com/designs/machine_embroidery?category_id=12


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



We have never been to Ohana but I may have to book a trip there so we can wear cute outfits 

That fabric is fabulous. Love your outfits. I wish I was sewing today but I have to wait for DH to get up.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!


I LOVE everything!!!  What pattern is the skirt?  Are the shorts incorporated into the pattern or did you add them yourself?  And I love the blue LK fabric you used on the shorts -- I've never seen it before -- it's just fabulous.


----------



## turtlegirl25

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



I love the outfits!  How adorable.


----------



## kha100399

I know many of you have mentioned marathon for thread, but has anyone tried metro emb?


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I just got a new cordless trackball mouse a few months ago -- I didn't think were discontinued.  DH and I love a particular model -- maybe I had better order a few and stock up!  I know Best Buy had the corded ones but I had to get the cordless one off the internet.  DH has the pad on his laptop and I do not like it!  He did tell me that was an optional accessory for this computer.  I just figured out how to set up folders for bookmarks on Safari and have all my embroidery sites bookmarked now.  It's going to take me all week to go through everything else I have.  In a way it's good -- my sewing folder on AOL has sooooo much in it that I can't find what I'm looking for, so I'm making more specific folders for favorites here.  I hope I will be able to find things easier that way.
> 
> I noticed the Cars dresses -- is Amber on Disboutique?  Did she sew them herself?
> 
> We do have AMC nearby -- I will check into it.
> 
> Have fun at your Mom's Night out!



Amber is not on Disboutique ... but her family was BG recipients a couple of years ago for her son Sebastian's MAW trip ... I THINK she ordered the CARS dresses, etc. from one of you fabulous ladies, but I'm not 100% ... she made some stuff herself and ordered others ... 





RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.



I  those!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the fabric, the outfits, the whole kit & kaboodle!!!



turtlegirl25 said:


> I love the outfits!  How adorable.



Thanks!






Okay everyone, I have a favor to ask ... Can you please go read this blog post of Amber's?  Can you share it with the world?  Those of you I'm friends with on Facebook will probably notice, but we're going to do whatever we can to help get Team Saving Savannah to 3000 likes on Facebook before her 3rd birthday and we're also going to try to raise $3000 for the UMDF through our team page for the Energy For Life Walk ... The blog post has all the links you'd need ... 

Pretty please?  Just look at this one picture and then go read her blog post, please?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## livndisney

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.



May I ask what pattern you used for the skirt? DD is all about the "spinny" LOL


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> We have never been to Ohana but I may have to book a trip there so we can wear cute outfits
> 
> That fabric is fabulous. Love your outfits. I wish I was sewing today but I have to wait for DH to get up.





VBAndrea said:


> I LOVE everything!!!  What pattern is the skirt?  Are the shorts incorporated into the pattern or did you add them yourself?  And I love the blue LK fabric you used on the shorts -- I've never seen it before -- it's just fabulous.





mphalens said:


> I  those!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the fabric, the outfits, the whole kit & kaboodle!!![/IMG]





livndisney said:


> May I ask what pattern you used for the skirt? DD is all about the "spinny" LOL



Thanks everyone, the pattern is the same one I used for the Izzy outfit I made last weekend. It's Carlas so it's very easy to put together and the shorts are part of the pattern.  You can find it here https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/3-perfectly-preppy-skorts-skirts-sizes-6-mo-12-years-doll-sizes-included.htm I am making the flouncy skirt, for maximum twirl!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Ladies all of your work is so amazing. Your creativity just shows the heart and love you put into every piece of work that you do. I was wanting some suggestions of where to get a minnie type outfit/dress for my 10 year old make a wish daughter. she loves the tie around the neck shirts but she has spina bifida and s very self conscious about her scar which is towards the bottoms of her back . Any suggestions, also she self caths and im trying to decide if a purse or a backpack would be better to hold her catheters. Any thoughts


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> Ladies all of your work is so amazing. Your creativity just shows the heart and love you put into every piece of work that you do. I was wanting some suggestions of where to get a minnie type outfit/dress for my 10 year old make a wish daughter. she loves the tie around the neck shirts but she has spina bifida and s very self conscious about her scar which is towards the bottoms of her back . Any suggestions, also she self caths and im trying to decide if a purse or a backpack would be better to hold her catheters. Any thoughts



We are not allowed to sell on the Dis. Several people have their Etsy names in their signatures. You can contact them and make payment on  www. Etsy.com.


----------



## cogero

kha100399 said:


> I know many of you have mentioned marathon for thread, but has anyone tried metro emb?



I haven't because I use Rayon. Polyester I have heard can melt it it gets to hoy



mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I have a favor to ask ... Can you please go read this blog post of Amber's?  Can you share it with the world?  Those of you I'm friends with on Facebook will probably notice, but we're going to do whatever we can to help get Team Saving Savannah to 3000 likes on Facebook before her 3rd birthday and we're also going to try to raise $3000 for the UMDF through our team page for the
> Energy For Life Walk ... The blog post has all the links you'd need ...



Marianne I liked the page and will share later when I am on the Mac


----------



## ericalynn1979

I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel 






She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.


----------



## Darragh

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you!!  The more I sew the more excited I get for our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> CASE away, I so honored when people actually like something enough I make to even utter the thought.
> 
> I'm honored you'd like to CASE my creation, thank you!!  We're going the second week of November and I think it would be too funny to run into you guys wearing the same outfit!  I'll be on the look out of Disboutiquers!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *MariAnne...*  I am so sorry you are having a rough day...  I hope it gets better for you.
> 
> THis is *SO FUNNY* that you should mention this...  I just woke from a nap about 15 minutes ago, and I dreamed that we all had customs (and not just customs - but whole entire outfit customs) for our "Sweet 16" trip that my BFF and I are planning for our girls in *2014!*   I sat straight up in bed and thought I better get crackin' on those customs ASAP - or I'll never finish in time.    The sad part...  I think I am going to draw them up, so I don't forget - because those were some mighty nice customs - and we were all just adorable...  And you know how dreams are - sometimes you forget.  Sooo... IMO - it's never too early to start.
> 
> D~



I guess we won't have to worry about running into each other since we're not going until Oct of 2012.  We should take pictures of the girls if they've got the same outfits and see how many of the same places they visit
.
Oh I also dream about customs at Disney!  Especially with my 2 year old grandaughter.  She's at the fun age where she is starting to love the characters on tv shows and will hopefully love them (this time) in person at the World.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I started making some things in advance for this trip which is now only four months away.  It's been tricky sewing for a baby and having no clue what size she'll be by the trip.  What I did was go ahead and sew the dresses and not hem them until now, since I can pretty much figure on her not doubling her size in only four months.  For my boys, they seem to grow a size a year so I just did the next size up from what they are currently in.  I tend to err on the side of too big rather than too small.  Clothes that are too tight are not comfortable, but a bit too big just makes them cozy and wearable after the trip too.
> 
> Good luck!  I find sewing a head of time much more enjoyable than last minute sewing, although I can't imagine I won't be doing something last minute because that's just me.



I like your ideas.  So if the boy (who is 8 now) is wearing an 8-10 t-shirt, do you think a 10-12 would fit him next year or should I err on the side of too big and make him 12-14's?  He's tall but on the skinny side. The little girl who will be 3 next year is wearing size 2-4 t-shirts and 3's in woven clothing.  Although at the moment I'm making her a size 4 simply sweet because I want to put a peasant blouse under it.



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!



Like others have said, I would completely unthread and rethread and check it against the book each step along the way.  Another thing I found when this was happening was that I was putting the bobbin in the wrong way.  Make sure that the bobbin unwinds to the left.  



Meshell2002 said:


> I would start with the adults first. Then within 6 mos of the trip you can do the 3yo....I would save the 9yo for last....9-12 yr olds are hard to guess as it depends on if they have hit their pre-pubertal growth spurt or not...they can grow 2 sizes a year that year. If the 9 yr old is a girl I would definately wait as they tend to hit this a little sooner. You can tell if the child is filling out or not? Otherwise....sew away...and post pics



The nine year old is a boy but he's definitely hitting a growth spurt this year and I anticipate him not to be slowing down any by next year.  Size 10-12 t-shirts next year if he's wearing 8-10 now?





VBAndrea said:


> OK, I wrote you a really long reply that disappeared.  My basics thoughts for the girl are any type of gathered skirt -- twirl skirt, Simply Sweet or Stripwork can be made ahead of time.  For the skirts leave the elastic out and use your best judgement for length.  I personally don't worry about skirt length -- short or long looks cute.  Add the elastic in closer to the travel date.  For skirts that you are attaching to a bodice leave the bodice for later and adjust it's length accordingly.  Make sense?
> 
> My main point of what I typed out earlier was do all your planning and fabric shopping now.  I think that's half the battle.  Just make sure you buy enough fabric (remember, you can never have too much!).  And do any embroidery you can ahead of time.
> 
> For the boy err on the large side for t's.  My ds for example fits best in a boy's medium right now but I embroider on larges b/c they still look fine and I'll get a longer life out of the shirt.
> 
> Make any accessories now -- bows, hair items, purses, etc.
> 
> HTH -- I've never sewn ahead like that, but it's what I would do.
> .



Also a lot of good ideas.  I like your thoughts about leaving the elastic out and not hemming until closer to the time we leave.


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!


The shirts are great...my kids would wear them again and the outfits are fantastic. Your kids are gorgeous! Looks like lots of fun was had by all. As far as the Mom at the theatre...phooey, I agree with the others...envy got the best of her. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


 So cute Love everything! 



RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!


 WOW! I love the 'Ohana fabric and the outfits are all fantastic. Great job 



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.


 Very cute. Can't wait to see little sisters outfit! After Haircut made me smile.


----------



## princessmamaof5

ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.



Sew cute


----------



## Disneymom1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?



I am a tad behind, I would say use the striped fabric as the accent fabric in the bowling shirt. The stripes that come down the front on each side and across the back? Yeah it would look good with the comic strip fabric.


----------



## cogero

I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color  

I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.

I think I will be taking the night off.


----------



## aboveH20

I survived sewing on my son's uniform patches.  The hardest one has the name of his sub and goes on the arm, just below the shoulder. (It's called a rocker patch because it's shaped like a rocking chair rocker.)  I had to saw my sewing machine in half to scrunch the sleeve up under the needle. 



mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a  day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???   And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater ...



So sorry to hear about the party kerfuffle.  I remember too well trying to orchestrate party perfection.  Tomorrow will be a better day  . . . hopefully.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Would these stripes look okay in bowling shirt with this Mickey fabric?  I'm having a hardest time finding something I like to pair with it for the boys...I think the stripes might be too much?  Maybe I should just do a solid?  Ideas?



I think I may be in the minority, but I like the combo.  Maybe as others have said it would be too overwhelming. I'll be interested to see what you finally decide.



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!



I haven't had mine long enough to offer too much wisdom, but I agree with those who say rethread it, even a couple times.  It's free and might just work.



StarTunnel said:


> My lime slice pillow, hand sewn, darker green areas are hot glued on



Looks good.  It reminds me of my new favorite ice cream combo -- lime and vanilla twist has finally bumped orange and vanilla from the top spot.



tricia said:


> Just got back from Italy tonight and have been awake for about 21 hours now.  Heading off to bed in a couple of minutes.  I will post some pics of my trip soon, we had great time, but glad to be back too.



Hope you had an amazing time in Italy.

Nighty night.



VBAndrea said:


> However, I have the *spell check *that Cheryl has been dying for b/c I just mistyped and it highlighted it!!!  It doesn't catch an I that's not capitalized though.  Can't win 'em all.  Now to try again.  I will copy as I go this time.



LUCKY!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



The outfits are great.  Ten years from now you won't (hopefully) remember that people didn't comment on them but you'll have these amazing photos.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am so behind on this thread that it is ridiculous.  I think I need to quit my job if I ever have a hope of staying caught up, lol.  There is WAY TMTQ but there has been so much fantastic stuff posted in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.



Everything looks wonderful.  I love the red, white and cute expression.



VBAndrea said:


> The funny thing is he first asked me if I wanted something new for sewing for my birthday!  Um, yes, a house with a sewing room -- of course I didn't think of that at the time he asked!



Don't you hate it when you think of the right answer too late?



VBAndrea said:


> So good that you can get your hair fixed without having to be the one to speak up.  I just switch salons b/c I'm too soft spoken to say something.  It's hard to find someone to get color perfect and when I finally did he moved out of the country in less than six months!  I had someone very good in RI as well (and cheap!).



Best thing I did was to give up and go white.  I get offered the senior discount now, and someone even offered me a seat on a Disney bus!  That's right, a Disney bus!! I must look really old!  I tell people I'm 86 but they look at me, squint, and figure I can't be over 75.



DMGeurts said:


> I've been sketching those outfits that I dreamed about yesterday...  And I designed the girls' applique for a shirt I dreamed about - now if I can get them to wear it in 3 years???    "I pay for the trip, you wear the clothes I make for you - end of story"    And I came up with a brilliant idea (super funny too) for a bag in the parks.  I know - I am the biggest dork ever.    So, maybe I'll start sewing a few things ahead of time...  waaaaayyyy ahead of time...
> 
> D~



Have you seen the t-shirts that say "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"?  Maybe you could make your daughters the shirts of your dreams, and on the back in tiny letters put "I'm only wearing this shirt to please my mother."  Win, win.





RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



Wow.  I love the Ohana fabric, but I also love the Lion King outfit.  Great job on all.



VBAndrea said:


> This is my current list of sites I have bookmarked if anyone is interested.  And if anyone has any favorite sites not listed, please add them.  I just got some of these off a Yahoo group so I haven't even looked at all of them and definitely have not ordered from all of them.  I have been very happy with all the places I have ordered from though.  I have designs by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Embroidery Library, DB embroidery, and Applique Cafe (that I can remember).



Ooooooooooo.  Thanks.

I also frequent http://www.sewforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16 which has a lot of freebies, both designs and fonts.  Some have not been tested, so you need to be careful what you download -- don't be the first to download a design.



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.



I'ts beautiful and nice to see it worn.  I did not realize how long it was until I saw it on your daughter.  Great job.

Ok, here come the typos . . . +  =


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.



I completely understand! I am ready to close up my Etsy shop, quit the Big Gives and even stop sewing for my dd.

Hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## aboveH20

mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I have a favor to ask ... Can you please go read this blog post of Amber's?  Can you share it with the world?  Those of you I'm friends with on Facebook will probably notice, but we're going to do whatever we can to help get Team Saving Savannah to 3000 likes on Facebook before her 3rd birthday and we're also going to try to raise $3000 for the UMDF through our team page for the Energy For Life Walk ... The blog post has all the links you'd need ...
> 
> Pretty please?  Just look at this one picture and then go read her blog post, please?  Thank you!!!!



I read as far as I could and will keep the family in my prayers.  (I'm not a facebooker.)



cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.



UGH!

That is so   

Hope all goes flawlessly tomorrow.


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



I really love the Ohana fabric... and the Lion King outfit is so awesome too!



aboveH20 said:


> I survived sewing on my son's uniform patches.  The hardest one has the name of his sub and goes on the arm, just below the shoulder. (It's called a rocker patch because it's shaped like a rocking chair rocker.)  I had to saw my sewing machine in half to scrunch the sleeve up under the needle.



I was just about to call the home to see if they'd put you in solitary yet...  Glad to see you made it through another day.  

Gotta love sewing on uniform patches - thankfully I always made Dh take his uniforms to a seamstress...  LOL  Can you believe that??/  




aboveH20 said:


> Have you seen the t-shirts that say "I Don't Do Matching Shirts"?  Maybe you could make your daughters the shirts of your dreams, and on the back in tiny letters put "I'm only wearing this shirt to please my mother."  Win, win.



HA!  Good one...  I might just have to embroider some sort of disclaimer on the bottom of the shirt (fine print of course).  ROFL.  



livndisney said:


> I completely understand! I am ready to close up my Etsy shop, quit the Big Gives and even stop sewing for my dd.



Awww...  I hope it gets better...  

*Chiara:*   So sorry about your shirt.

*Marianne*:  I liked Savannah's page.   

On a side note...  I think everyone here knows that my DH really has no love for Disney...    And I am just dying for another trip - I can barely contain myself...    I have 2 trips "coming up" - one in 2013 is our family trip - but I am not sure I can take another trip to Disney with DH - he turns massively Grumpy.    I really don't get it.    So, I am half way contimplating taking the girls by myself - after all, we do need someone to watch the dog.    So, I emailed Shades of Green last week, because I was starting to think that maybe my military ID would qualify me to stay with out DH... and it does!!!  Yay!!!      This just made me so happy.    Who knows, maybe once I declair that I just plan to take the girls alone - he will have a change of heart and _want_ to come with us???

D~


----------



## disneymomof1

In response to you D, my husband was disneyed out, we have been every year sometimes even twice a year for 7 years, he said he was NOT going this year.  So I booked a trip for just me and DD, started making payments to Disney Travel, and booked our ADR's.  Then a few weeks ago, he says he can't believe we are going without him, and he wants to go.  So I have to call, add him to reservation and try to reschedule all of our ADR's for three people.  UGH !!  So your hubby may surprise you !!


----------



## VBAndrea

princessmamaof5 said:


> Ladies all of your work is so amazing. Your creativity just shows the heart and love you put into every piece of work that you do. I was wanting some suggestions of where to get a minnie type outfit/dress for my 10 year old make a wish daughter. she loves the tie around the neck shirts but she has spina bifida and s very self conscious about her scar which is towards the bottoms of her back . Any suggestions, also she self caths and im trying to decide if a purse or a backpack would be better to hold her catheters. Any thoughts


I'd recommend looking on Etsy.  No one on here is allowed to sell.  You can always PM someone though if you see something you like and see if they sell.  Not everyone on here sells.  Awesome that your dd is having a Wish Trip!



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.


It's even cuter on!!!  Absolutely adorable!



Darragh said:


> I like your ideas.  So if the boy (who is 8 now) is wearing an 8-10 t-shirt, do you think a 10-12 would fit him next year or should I err on the side of too big and make him 12-14's?  He's tall but on the skinny side. The little girl who will be 3 next year is wearing size 2-4 t-shirts and 3's in woven clothing.  Although at the moment I'm making her a size 4 simply sweet because I want



I think t's 10-12 will be perfect.  If it's something that shrinks a lot you could go with a 12-14, but they can sometimes get long.  My ds (who is nine, tall and on the thinner side) has larger sizes for soccer shirts and if he doesn't tuck the shirt in it looks like he is wearing a dress.



cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.


I am so sorry.  That's why I don't take orders (or sell -- but if I ever do sell it will only be premade items).



aboveH20 said:


> I survived sewing on my son's uniform patches.  The hardest one has the name of his sub and goes on the arm, just below the shoulder. (It's called a rocker patch because it's shaped like a rocking chair rocker.)  I had to saw my sewing machine in half to scrunch the sleeve up under the needle.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the party kerfuffle.  I remember too well trying to orchestrate party perfection.  Tomorrow will be a better day  . . . hopefully.
> 
> Best thing I did was to give up and go white.  I get offered the senior discount now, and someone even offered me a seat on a Disney bus!  That's right, a Disney bus!! I must look really old!  I tell people I'm 86 but they look at me, squint, and figure I can't be over 75.
> 
> I also frequent http://www.sewforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16 which has a lot of freebies, both designs and fonts.  Some have not been tested, so you need to be careful what you download -- don't be the first to download a design.



They let you have a saw at the asylum???

Kerfuffle is an interesting word!  I rather like it.  

I can't go white -- I have long hair and I need to do my best to look younger, otherwise people will think I'm my children's grandmother.  I will have to post a pic of myself someday.

I just registered on that site since it won't let me look at anything otherwise.  I guess I'm pending approval.  So if I see a design I like and no one has downloaded it yet I need to coerce you into trying it out for me?  Will do!


----------



## VBAndrea

I am in a sewing slump.  I am working on two Insa's but they just aren't coming together.  I ran out of ric rack for one -- I'm short 4 inches and since Walmart downsized their fabric they no longer carry jumbo ric rac (or much in the way of fun colors) so it's a hike to go get some.  For the other skirt I have a fringe trim on the bottom layer and can't figure out what to do with the overskirt.  Nor do I have a t-shirt that matches  

Instead of the 4 yards of fleece horse fabric that I paid $4 for I actually have 6 yards (that makes it 66 cents a yd! -- though I got shorted a wee bit on two bolts of two yards that I bought).  I think I am going to make dd a snuggie out of it but I a)don't feel like measuring her b)want it to be a surprise so won't sew it until school starts and c) don't really need it until winter -- though dh does keep the house too cold for my liking.

I have some other fabric for winter pj bottoms but I don't feel like doing those in the summer.

I have other fabric I bought on sale with no purpose in mind and don't really like it.  I bought it on line and most looked prettier on line.

And then I have a horse to put on a yard sale dress (embroidery fill) but even though it's on my flash drive it won't show up on my machine.  Everything else I bought from them downloaded just fine. I tried downloading it again on my new computer but have no idea how to get it on to the flash drive!

And I did buy the Olivia but I don't feel like tracing it out.  Ordering knits sounds like fun -- maybe I shall do that!

Any ideas to get me out of my slump?  Any projects that I should try?


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I am in a sewing slump.  I am working on two Insa's but they just aren't coming together.  I ran out of ric rack for one -- I'm short 4 inches and since Walmart downsized their fabric they no longer carry jumbo ric rac (or much in the way of fun colors) so it's a hike to go get some.  For the other skirt I have a fringe trim on the bottom layer and can't figure out what to do with the overskirt.  Nor do I have a t-shirt that matches
> 
> Instead of the 4 yards of fleece horse fabric that I paid $4 for I actually have 6 yards (that makes it 66 cents a yd! -- though I got shorted a wee bit on two bolts of two yards that I bought).  I think I am going to make dd a snuggie out of it but I a)don't feel like measuring her b)want it to be a surprise so won't sew it until school starts and c) don't really need it until winter -- though dh does keep the house too cold for my liking.
> 
> I have some other fabric for winter pj bottoms but I don't feel like doing those in the summer.
> 
> I have other fabric I bought on sale with no purpose in mind and don't really like it.  I bought it on line and most looked prettier on line.
> 
> And then I have a horse to put on a yard sale dress (embroidery fill) but even though it's on my flash drive it won't show up on my machine.  Everything else I bought from them downloaded just fine. I tried downloading it again on my new computer but have no idea how to get it on to the flash drive!
> 
> And I did buy the Olivia but I don't feel like tracing it out.  Ordering knits sounds like fun -- maybe I shall do that!
> 
> Any ideas to get me out of my slump?  Any projects that I should try?




I tell you what...you do my t shirts for me and that will get you out of your slum!  I have 25 t shirts for the family, 4 for my GD, and two Rosetta bags for the two girls (one pre-teen and one teen) and less than 11 weeks to get it done!

You will be so busy you won't have time to think about all those things you don't want to do!


Nini


----------



## StarTunnel

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



Where did you find the fabric for the lion king shorts?  I LOVE the Lion King!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> On a side note...  I think everyone here knows that my DH really has no love for Disney...    And I am just dying for another trip - I can barely contain myself...    I have 2 trips "coming up" - one in 2013 is our family trip - but I am not sure I can take another trip to Disney with DH - he turns massively Grumpy.    I really don't get it.    So, I am half way contimplating taking the girls by myself - after all, we do need someone to watch the dog.    So, I emailed Shades of Green last week, because I was starting to think that maybe my military ID would qualify me to stay with out DH... and it does!!!  Yay!!!      This just made me so happy.    Who knows, maybe once I declair that I just plan to take the girls alone - he will have a change of heart and _want_ to come with us???
> 
> D~



I am NEVER going to Disney with my dh again.  Alexa and I are going to do a mother/daughter/auntie (my sister) trip as soon as we sell our RI house.  I'm hoping to go in May of 2012, and if not then Oct of 2012.  Some houses have taken over three years to sell in our neighborhood though.  

My dh can not stand crowds and gets social anxiety.  It was a miserable trip.  He did great at Storyland in NH so I thought he'd be fine at Disney, but our afternoon hotel breaks and naps were more to benefit him than the children.  

I would definitely take the girls alone.  Also, see if you can get a military discount at the Disney Resorts.  We got a 40% off discount, but it didn't apply to value hotels.  With Shades of Green you do not get free park parking or early and late magic hours.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



I LOVE your Ohana outfits!  I wasn't going to make anything for our Ohana night, but now I might have to...that fabric is just to cute to resist!



VBAndrea said:


> This is my current list of sites I have bookmarked if anyone is interested.  And if anyone has any favorite sites not listed, please add them.  I just got some of these off a Yahoo group so I haven't even looked at all of them and definitely have not ordered from all of them.  I have been very happy with all the places I have ordered from though.  I have designs by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Embroidery Library, DB embroidery, and Applique Cafe (that I can remember).
> 
> 
> http://www.planetapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx
> 
> http://froufroubyheathersue.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquecafe.com/
> 
> http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/StoreFront.bok
> 
> http://digistitches.com/
> 
> http://www.embroitique.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquechick.com/
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/index.php?cPath=163
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.designsbyjuju.com/
> 
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/
> 
> http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquemarket.com/
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://embroidery-boutique.com/
> 
> http://www.newfoundapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.urbanthreads.com/designs/machine_embroidery?category_id=12



I love this list and know many of these well!  I also like Lynnie Pinnie for designs, she's mostly non Disney but her stuff is cute all the same...

http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.



Oh my goodness, so ADORABLE!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!


*I love those OHANA outfits and the Lion King is too cute1 I would love to see the Jungle Book dress! My oldest grandson Blaze loved Jungle Book when he was younger so when we went to WDW when he ws 3 in 2008 his Mom { my dd} painted shirts for them and he picked Baloo for his MK/CRT shirt.this was before i started learning to sew this past sept.




so his big sister Elli had to wear a Disney store dress..oh the horror! hehe j/k she loved this dress! 



*


----------



## cogero

So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.


----------



## livndisney

cogero said:


> So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.



YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> Marianne I liked the page and will share later when I am on the Mac



THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.



So adorable!  And I love the idea for the baby!!!



Fruto76 said:


> The shirts are great...my kids would wear them again and the outfits are fantastic. Your kids are gorgeous! Looks like lots of fun was had by all. As far as the Mom at the theatre...phooey, I agree with the others...envy got the best of her.


Thanks 



cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.



 I'm sorry!



aboveH20 said:


> I read as far as I could and will keep the family in my prayers.  (I'm not a facebooker.)


THANK YOU!!!!!


DMGeurts said:


> *Marianne*:  I liked Savannah's page.


THANK YOU!!!



> On a side note...  I think everyone here knows that my DH really has no love for Disney...    And I am just dying for another trip - I can barely contain myself...    I have 2 trips "coming up" - one in 2013 is our family trip - but I am not sure I can take another trip to Disney with DH - he turns massively Grumpy.    I really don't get it.    So, I am half way contimplating taking the girls by myself - after all, we do need someone to watch the dog.    So, I emailed Shades of Green last week, because I was starting to think that maybe my military ID would qualify me to stay with out DH... and it does!!!  Yay!!!      This just made me so happy.    Who knows, maybe once I declair that I just plan to take the girls alone - he will have a change of heart and _want_ to come with us???
> 
> D~


Yay for awesome discounts!!!  If DH didn't like Disney I'd leave him home and figure out a way to take the boys by myself ... We've already said we won't do Disney with people that don't like Disney because it's just not fun for anyone . . . But I hope you're right, that once you say you'll go alone with the girls he'll change his mind



cogero said:


> So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneymomof1 said:


> In response to you D, my husband was disneyed out, we have been every year sometimes even twice a year for 7 years, he said he was NOT going this year.  So I booked a trip for just me and DD, started making payments to Disney Travel, and booked our ADR's.  Then a few weeks ago, he says he can't believe we are going without him, and he wants to go.  So I have to call, add him to reservation and try to reschedule all of our ADR's for three people.  UGH !!  So your hubby may surprise you !!



If you can't, just show up with the third and ask if you can be seated. We had to do this and it was fine for the entire week.


----------



## Rockygirl1

DH and I were out and about today for lunch... DH wanted to go to walmart.  I hate walmart, but figured it would be a good chance to check on the fabric situation.  Our Walmart is getting the fabric section back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooo!!!!!!!! It is tiny, pretty much 2 half rows of fabric and another two of notions... but they are already putting the fabric out (with big signs saying they aren't cutting the fabric yet).  But, the prices appeared pretty good, and they are much closer than Joann or Hancock! 

DH was totally unimpressed (I think he just saw dollar signs!) but I was excited.  It must have shown because DD6 asked if we could quit walking up and down the aisle, we had already done it 5 x!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> Love the outfits and I think we should all quit our jobs so we can stay home and sew! LOL!



Me too!  Unfortunately, then I wouldn't be able to afford my fabric addiction.


VBAndrea said:


> .
> 
> Cute 4th outfits!  I especially like Alexa's.  And I need to show that t to my dd to see if she wants one like that.  I still have other horse designs though that I have yet to stitch out for her, plus Planet Applique just released a new horse design and Embroidery Library sent me some nice coupon codes.  I also have a coupon code for Heather -- I had better get shopping.  And very cute BG outfits



I have a couple more horse designs to do too.  My Alexa is so into horses right now, she want to learn to barrel race.  We just haven't had much time to work at it this summer.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love ALL your stuff! I will be trying to do an M & M applique soon since my twin granddaughters Kensleigh & Gracie's 7th b'day is in sept. and one of them  wants an M & M theme and the other Skittles! they have even designed their cakes for their Aunt Brendi {my other dd}to make. They have always liked the same theme {dumbo,tea party,ice cream,care bears ,tink} then last year they went with doggies & kitties and now candy! so i am making polka dot dresses and adding m & m and skittles appliques...at least their themes blend well! *



Thanks!  That will be a great birthday theme!



DMGeurts said:


> So cute!  Your kids are so adorable!
> 
> D~



Thank you, I kind of think so!



mphalens said:


> ADORABLE!!!!  Love them all!!!



Thanks!  I love your outfits too!  I am going to try to get some cars outfits done before the movie hits our town.  It's not here yet.



Fruto76 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it too.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the outfits.  Sorry if I missed anyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the fabric because I think it's just adorable! It called Kaui Kids from Alexander Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



I just love the fabric!  Very cute outfits!


VBAndrea said:


> This is my current list of sites I have bookmarked if anyone is interested.  And if anyone has any favorite sites not listed, please add them.  I just got some of these off a Yahoo group so I haven't even looked at all of them and definitely have not ordered from all of them.  I have been very happy with all the places I have ordered from though.  I have designs by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Embroidery Library, DB embroidery, and Applique Cafe (that I can remember).
> 
> 
> http://www.planetapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx
> 
> http://froufroubyheathersue.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquecafe.com/
> 
> http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/StoreFront.bok
> 
> http://digistitches.com/
> 
> http://www.embroitique.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquechick.com/
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/index.php?cPath=163
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.designsbyjuju.com/
> 
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/
> 
> http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquemarket.com/
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://embroidery-boutique.com/
> 
> http://www.newfoundapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.urbanthreads.com/designs/machine_embroidery?category_id=12



Thanks for posting those! 



mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I have a favor to ask ... Can you please go read this blog post of Amber's?  Can you share it with the world?  Those of you I'm friends with on Facebook will probably notice, but we're going to do whatever we can to help get Team Saving Savannah to 3000 likes on Facebook before her 3rd birthday and we're also going to try to raise $3000 for the UMDF through our team page for the Energy For Life Walk ... The blog post has all the links you'd need ...
> 
> Pretty please?  Just look at this one picture and then go read her blog post, please?  Thank you!!!!



I will do that the next time I get on FB.



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I want to try to make Alexa a Tangled dress just to play in because I don't see any disney trip in the near future.  Very cute!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



Love the McMissile moves, he is so cute!  Every time I see a picture of him, I smile!



turtlegirl25 said:


>



I may have to try a quilt someday when I get caught up.  I love that!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who's that hanging out with Dempsey and Jan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie told me my sewing space is lame and I need a proper sewing studio like the one she was born in.  I told her when this house sells she'll have her wish.  Let's hope it SOON!




That dress is just precious.  Love the pin cushion.  Talent obviously runs in the family!


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I would definitely take the girls alone.  Also, see if you can get a military discount at the Disney Resorts.  We got a 40% off discount, but it didn't apply to value hotels.  With Shades of Green you do not get free park parking or early and late magic hours.



Ummm...you CAN get EMH with SOG...at least you could last year when we stayed there.  And while you can't get free parking at the resort, you can get free parking at the parks.  (strange, I know. )  You have to pay for parking to be able to park at SOG if you are staying there, but the pass you get gives you parking at the parks...

Our problem with SOG...with the military discount on a moderate, the SOG rooms are more expensive. (30% on value; 35% on moderate; and 40% on deluxe)  However, since they have continued the military discount through next year...the tickets at 138 each have almost tipped the scales back in favor of SOG for us...until they offered us free dining!

If they offered the dining plan with SOG, it would be the first one we would look at...but hubby likes to have the knowledge that everything is paid for.   Now that they allow you to send your purchases back to the room, the dining plan is the only perk you don't get with SOG.

Although I guess I am lucky.  My Disney hater has already asked me when we are planning on going next year!  I just wish I could get someone to watch the kids so I could take an adults only trip next month for our anniversary!  Next year will be our 35th...so I am thinking a Disney cruise might be in our future!

Nini

PS...and I PROMISE to get some pictures made sometime soon so I can actually post something pretty on here!


----------



## DMGeurts

Ack!!  I really wanted to sleep in today - but the storm sirens blew at 5am.    Any time I startle myself out of bed, I end up with a head ache.  The storms already blew through (the worst of them anyways) - so now I just have to get rid of my headache.

Anyways....



Rockygirl1 said:


> DH and I were out and about today for lunch... DH wanted to go to walmart.  I hate walmart, but figured it would be a good chance to check on the fabric situation.  Our Walmart is getting the fabric section back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooo!!!!!!!! It is tiny, pretty much 2 half rows of fabric and another two of notions... but they are already putting the fabric out (with big signs saying they aren't cutting the fabric yet).  But, the prices appeared pretty good, and they are much closer than Joann or Hancock!
> 
> DH was totally unimpressed (I think he just saw dollar signs!) but I was excited.  It must have shown because DD6 asked if we could quit walking up and down the aisle, we had already done it 5 x!



Yay for more fabric!  I've noticed that our Walmart is starting to get more Disney fabric than they ever used to have.  We never lost our fabric department (and I honestly didn't know that anyone else did until I joined this board).  I do have a hard time with their solids though - they are just really thin and my machine likes to eat them - I have to buy the Kona Cottons so they don't get wrecked.  Now, if Wally World would start selling Kona and better thread (my machine eats their thread too) - then I'd be in business.  Anyways....  Sorry for the ramble and congrats on getting your fabric dept. back!  



mphalens said:


> Yay for awesome discounts!!!  If DH didn't like Disney I'd leave him home and figure out a way to take the boys by myself ... We've already said we won't do Disney with people that don't like Disney because it's just not fun for anyone . . . But I hope you're right, that once you say you'll go alone with the girls he'll change his mind



I hope so...  but it would be so much cheaper if he didn't go.  LOL  The hotel wouldn't change - but one less airfare, WDW ticket, and person to feed...  and it drives me crazy to spend that much $$ on someone who doesn't enjoy it - you know? 



cogero said:


> So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.



I am so glad that you got it to work!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so his big sister Elli had to wear a Disney store dress..oh the horror! hehe j/k she loved this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> *



The Baloo shirt is so cute!  And Elli looks like she is having a great time!   

I really need to work on my Woody outfits - I dug into them when we returned from The Netherlands - I just need to finish the bottoms - So, I think I will make that my goal today.

Tomorrow starts week one of our *"learning your sewing machine feet"* spectacular.  I think I've decided that we need to learn to use our ruffler foot first.  I have the best luck when I start the hardest and work towards the easiest.  So, dig out your ruffler foot, read up on Carla C's free ruffler foot tutorial:  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm  Also, if you have a manual to your ruffler foot - you might want to read up on that.  Every one is welcome to join us, and feel free to only participate in the weeks that interest you (or that you have feet for).    I will be taking requests for next week's "Foot Of The Week" (FOTW).  
D~


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Ummm...you CAN get EMH with SOG...at least you could last year when we stayed there.  And while you can't get free parking at the resort, you can get free parking at the parks.  (strange, I know. )  You have to pay for parking to be able to park at SOG if you are staying there, but the pass you get gives you parking at the parks...
> 
> Our problem with SOG...with the military discount on a moderate, the SOG rooms are more expensive. (30% on value; 35% on moderate; and 40% on deluxe)  However, since they have continued the military discount through next year...the tickets at 138 each have almost tipped the scales back in favor of SOG for us...until they offered us free dining!
> 
> If they offered the dining plan with SOG, it would be the first one we would look at...but hubby likes to have the knowledge that everything is paid for.   Now that they allow you to send your purchases back to the room, the dining plan is the only perk you don't get with SOG.
> 
> Although I guess I am lucky.  My Disney hater has already asked me when we are planning on going next year!  I just wish I could get someone to watch the kids so I could take an adults only trip next month for our anniversary!  Next year will be our 35th...so I am thinking a Disney cruise might be in our future!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...and I PROMISE to get some pictures made sometime soon so I can actually post something pretty on here!



The thing I love most about SoG is the location...  It is right across the street from the Poly, so I get to spend a lot of time at the Poly enjoying that resort - but I could never afford to stay there (no, we know better than to use the pool) - but we do all the shopping, walking the grounds, and eating in the restaurants.  And I just love the smell of the Poly.  

I agree, that for the price, some of the benefits of Disney outweigh what you get at SoG (especially since their food situation is less than mediocre)... but for the girls' Sweet 16 trip, there will be 5 of us - and at that point, it will be cheaper to stay at SoG than to stay at a resort (whose rooms are smaller) that will sleep 5 to a room.

I also like the fact that there is no tax at all through out the resort...  I pay for my room before we get there and I splurge on a coffee every morning...  When we stayed there Evergreens was still alive (I so wish they'd bring it back, they are really missing the boat on that decision) - so we ate a few meals there, saving us a ton of $$.  We purchased our park tickets there - I am considering getting APs for these trips, because they will be done with in a year of eachother...

Mostly I love the location, it's a MK resort, and so easy to hop on the monorail and really enjoy the ease of being right next to the MK.  If you can qualify to stay there, I would try it out, at least once - you can always go back to Disney resorts.  Even though SoG isn't Disney themed - it's still a very nice hotel.

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> The thing I love most about SoG is the location...  It is right across the street from the Poly, so I get to spend a lot of time at the Poly enjoying that resort - but I could never afford to stay there (no, we know better than to use the pool) - but we do all the shopping, walking the grounds, and eating in the restaurants.  And I just love the smell of the Poly.
> 
> I agree, that for the price, some of the benefits of Disney outweigh what you get at SoG (especially since their food situation is less than mediocre)... but for the girls' Sweet 16 trip, there will be 5 of us - and at that point, it will be cheaper to stay at SoG than to stay at a resort (whose rooms are smaller) that will sleep 5 to a room.
> 
> I also like the fact that there is no tax at all through out the resort...  I pay for my room before we get there and I splurge on a coffee every morning...  When we stayed there Evergreens was still alive (I so wish they'd bring it back, they are really missing the boat on that decision) - so we ate a few meals there, saving us a ton of $$.  We purchased our park tickets there - I am considering getting APs for these trips, because they will be done with in a year of eachother...
> 
> Mostly I love the location, it's a MK resort, and so easy to hop on the monorail and really enjoy the ease of being right next to the MK.  If you can qualify to stay there, I would try it out, at least once - you can always go back to Disney resorts.  Even though SoG isn't Disney themed - it's still a very nice hotel.
> 
> D~




The thing we like most about SOG is the resort itself...Very rustic (in an elegant sort of way) and love the waterfall.  It will always have  very unique special place in our hearts.  The first time we stayed there, my DS was still recovering from his accident.  He had not been able to go down stairs. (he could go up, but going down scared him since his balance was so off.)  He loved the water fall so much...he learned to go down the stairs...by himself...just so he could see the water.  He actually made a game of it...see who could get down faster..him and Dad using the stairs or me and sis using the elevator...and I am talking about just the one flight...not from our room!


Every year we always go and try that little race again...for old times sake.  (even though I know he doesn't remember the first time...)


Nini


----------



## cogero

We are heading out to see friends later today. I think I may play along with the foot of the week since the new machine came with some different feet. 

I am going to try and salvage the eaten shirt before I go out later


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Ummm...you CAN get EMH with SOG...at least you could last year when we stayed there.  And while you can't get free parking at the resort, you can get free parking at the parks.  (strange, I know. )  You have to pay for parking to be able to park at SOG if you are staying there, but the pass you get gives you parking at the parks...
> 
> Our problem with SOG...with the military discount on a moderate, the SOG rooms are more expensive. (30% on value; 35% on moderate; and 40% on deluxe)  However, since they have continued the military discount through next year...the tickets at 138 each have almost tipped the scales back in favor of SOG for us...until they offered us free dining!
> 
> If they offered the dining plan with SOG, it would be the first one we would look at...but hubby likes to have the knowledge that everything is paid for.   Now that they allow you to send your purchases back to the room, the dining plan is the only perk you don't get with SOG.
> 
> Although I guess I am lucky.  My Disney hater has already asked me when we are planning on going next year!  I just wish I could get someone to watch the kids so I could take an adults only trip next month for our anniversary!  Next year will be our 35th...so I am thinking a Disney cruise might be in our future!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...and I PROMISE to get some pictures made sometime soon so I can actually post something pretty on here!





NiniMorris said:


> The thing we like most about SOG is the resort itself...Very rustic (in an elegant sort of way) and love the waterfall.  It will always have  very unique special place in our hearts.  The first time we stayed there, my DS was still recovering from his accident.  He had not been able to go down stairs. (he could go up, but going down scared him since his balance was so off.)  He loved the water fall so much...he learned to go down the stairs...by himself...just so he could see the water.  He actually made a game of it...see who could get down faster..him and Dad using the stairs or me ans sis using the elevator...and I am taking about just the one flight...not from our room!
> 
> 
> Every year we always go and try that little race again...for old times sake.  (even though I know he doesn't remember the first time...)
> 
> 
> Nini



What a neat story and memory.  

I do have to agree with you Nini - and I didn't mean to overlook the fact that the theme at SoG is very tranquil and beautiful... it's not Disney themed, but it is gorgeous just the same.    It's very relaxing to come back to that at the end of the day.

All in all - it really is a great resort, and I am just happy that I can stay there with out DH if necessary.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> I love this list and know many of these well!  I also like Lynnie Pinnie for designs, she's mostly non Disney but her stuff is cute all the same...
> 
> http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php


Thanks -- I added her site to my bookmarks.  If anyone knows of any others please post them.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love those OHANA outfits and the Lion King is too cute1 I would love to see the Jungle Book dress! My oldest grandson Blaze loved Jungle Book when he was younger so when we went to WDW when he ws 3 in 2008 his Mom { my dd} painted shirts for them and he picked Baloo for his MK/CRT shirt.this was before i started learning to sew this past sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so his big sister Elli had to wear a Disney store dress..oh the horror! hehe j/k she loved this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> *


The shirt is really cute!  I painted two shirts for my ds as well.  I actually really like the painted look and am sure I will paint more in the future b/c you just can't get every embroidery design you might want.



cogero said:


> So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.


WooHoo!!!



Rockygirl1 said:


> DH and I were out and about today for lunch... DH wanted to go to walmart.  I hate walmart, but figured it would be a good chance to check on the fabric situation.  Our Walmart is getting the fabric section back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooo!!!!!!!! It is tiny, pretty much 2 half rows of fabric and another two of notions... but they are already putting the fabric out (with big signs saying they aren't cutting the fabric yet).  But, the prices appeared pretty good, and they are much closer than Joann or Hancock!
> 
> DH was totally unimpressed (I think he just saw dollar signs!) but I was excited.  It must have shown because DD6 asked if we could quit walking up and down the aisle, we had already done it 5 x!


If all dh sees is $$$ it's his fault -- he was the one that wanted to stop at Walmart in the first place!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a couple more horse designs to do too.  My Alexa is so into horses right now, she want to learn to barrel race.  We just haven't had much time to work at it this summer.


Do you have your own horses?  Alexa started riding lessons in RI but we simply can't afford them here.  Well, we can, but I am so scared that once our house goes back on the market it is going to sit empty so no horse lessons -- money goes into savings.  I did horse camps on base last year for the kids but now my kids are in different age groups and they make a parent stay now until your child is 8 y/o.  I have no clue what barrel racing is!  I really don't know anything about horses other than that they cost a lot of money!  My kids did English lessons too -- my dh said everything out west is western (he grew up in UT).  I can't wait to see your next shirts.  I am working on two sets right now of horse fabric skirts and will do matching t's but still need to get a t for one of the sets and trims for the skirts.  I'm in no hurry b/c they will likely be school skirts and not summer play clothes.



NiniMorris said:


> Ummm...you CAN get EMH with SOG...at least you could last year when we stayed there.  And while you can't get free parking at the resort, you can get free parking at the parks.  (strange, I know. )  You have to pay for parking to be able to park at SOG if you are staying there, but the pass you get gives you parking at the parks...
> 
> Our problem with SOG...with the military discount on a moderate, the SOG rooms are more expensive. (30% on value; 35% on moderate; and 40% on deluxe)  However, since they have continued the military discount through next year...the tickets at 138 each have almost tipped the scales back in favor of SOG for us...until they offered us free dining!
> 
> If they offered the dining plan with SOG, it would be the first one we would look at...but hubby likes to have the knowledge that everything is paid for.   Now that they allow you to send your purchases back to the room, the dining plan is the only perk you don't get with SOG.
> 
> Although I guess I am lucky.  My Disney hater has already asked me when we are planning on going next year!  I just wish I could get someone to watch the kids so I could take an adults only trip next month for our anniversary!  Next year will be our 35th...so I am thinking a Disney cruise might be in our future!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...and I PROMISE to get some pictures made sometime soon so I can actually post something pretty on here!


How long ago did you stay there?  My neighbors went in May of '09 and they did not get park parking --  they had to take the bus or walk the mile to the poly which was hard for them with their ds (no clue why, they brought his stroller) and she hated the bus.  She also didn't get the extra hours.  She's a bit on the ditzy side so maybe they were allowed them and she didn't know???  Her ds is aspergers and at the age they went he was a bit of a handful anyway -- they didn't even go to Epcot or DHS.  I have a feeling they could only spend a limited amount of time int he parks anyway.

We did see SOG when we were there as that's where we bought our tickets.  Our base here had only one children's pass available (never mind we have the biggest naval base in the country here and have 3 major bases in the area and two small ones -- but yep, had to get our tickets at SOG).  I am almost positive that you were the one who told us to go there for our tickets and there was virtually no line.



DMGeurts said:


> Yay for more fabric!  I've noticed that our Walmart is starting to get more Disney fabric than they ever used to have.  We never lost our fabric department (and I honestly didn't know that anyone else did until I joined this board).  I do have a hard time with their solids though - they are just really thin and my machine likes to eat them - I have to buy the Kona Cottons so they don't get wrecked.  Now, if Wally World would start selling Kona and better thread (my machine eats their thread too) - then I'd be in business.  Anyways....  Sorry for the ramble and congrats on getting your fabric dept. back!
> 
> 
> D~


Walmart's solids are awful.  I bought them for a Halloween costume for ds one year.  They sew perfectly fine on my machine, but I would never use them for a good outfit.  I did use some for one of the books I made for Kade as well, but again, not clothing to be worn everyday.  You get what you pay for -- I think they are $2.22 a yd for most of the solids.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Ummm...you CAN get EMH with SOG...at least you could last year when we stayed there.  And while you can't get free parking at the resort, you can get free parking at the parks.  (strange, I know. )  You have to pay for parking to be able to park at SOG if you are staying there, but the pass you get gives you parking at the parks...
> 
> Our problem with SOG...with the military discount on a moderate, the SOG rooms are more expensive. (30% on value; 35% on moderate; and 40% on deluxe)  However, since they have continued the military discount through next year...the tickets at 138 each have almost tipped the scales back in favor of SOG for us...until they offered us free dining!
> 
> If they offered the dining plan with SOG, it would be the first one we would look at...but hubby likes to have the knowledge that everything is paid for.   Now that they allow you to send your purchases back to the room, the dining plan is the only perk you don't get with SOG.
> !



Our family HATED SOG. We all decided that the only way we'd ever stay there again, is if it were during a peak period. Like Easter when we went. So far my sister and BIL have been staying at Poly with the military discounts through Disney. We found the place to be VERY bland, the food terrible (he was on a R&R plan with food) although the breakfast buffet was halfway decent. And the buses were disgusting! The bus driver kept telling me to sit down, but the seats were all torn up with cotton coming out of them, it grossed me out. I was perched on the edge so he'd shut up. 

My cousin said the same thing. She isn't related to my sister ( I have divorced parents) and they won't stay there again either. 

They don't seem to know what they are doing either. We were told Easter dinner was covered as part of the plan, it was paid for (granted, it was only $7 but they couldn't even get that right). We had to find someplace last minute to eat dinner. And when we were waiting for our driver to pick us up for the airport, there was a ton of people in the lobby checking in that they had messed up thier reservations and apparently had no rooms for them. They were scrambling to work it out. 

AND the walk to the room!! We might as well have stayed at a value, it would have been closer. 

You can find good military deals if you watch the Disney website. That's how my sister and BIL go now.


----------



## RMAMom

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love those OHANA outfits and the Lion King is too cute1 I would love to see the Jungle Book dress! My oldest grandson Blaze loved Jungle Book when he was younger so when we went to WDW when he ws 3 in 2008 his Mom { my dd} painted shirts for them and he picked Baloo for his MK/CRT shirt.this was before i started learning to sew this past sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so his big sister Elli had to wear a Disney store dress..oh the horror! hehe j/k she loved this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!

Here is Emily's Jungle Book outfit from last year. You can't tell in the picture but the brown fabric has gold sparkles in it and I loved the orange African fabric it's so sublte. I'm really sorry that I didn't buy more of it.





[/IMG]

Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.


----------



## Disneymom1218

VBAndrea said:


> I am NEVER going to Disney with my dh again.  Alexa and I are going to do a mother/daughter/auntie (my sister) trip as soon as we sell our RI house.  I'm hoping to go in May of 2012, and if not then Oct of 2012.  Some houses have taken over three years to sell in our neighborhood though.
> 
> My dh can not stand crowds and gets social anxiety.  It was a miserable trip.  He did great at Storyland in NH so I thought he'd be fine at Disney, but our afternoon hotel breaks and naps were more to benefit him than the children.
> 
> I would definitely take the girls alone.  Also, see if you can get a military discount at the Disney Resorts.  We got a 40% off discount, but it didn't apply to value hotels.  With Shades of Green you do not get free park parking or early and late magic hours.


I have anxiety as well. I can not be in lines with large crowds or I end up having panic attacks. Disney has been so much nicer since getting the Guest assistance card. It allows me to use an alternate entrance. You might want to see if that helps with your husband. You can get it at guest relations and it is good for your entire stay.


----------



## mphalens

Posting from my phone so I can't quote :-(
Can't wait to start our foot of the week!!! I have at least two ruffler feet... I'll read up!!!
There were so many things I wanted to quote...  oh well...


Thank you to everyone who has liked and/or shared Savannah's page! Keep it up!!! Amber's had 35 shared notifications since yesterday... We're getting there, slowly but surely!!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Gotta love sewing on uniform patches - thankfully I always made Dh take his uniforms to a seamstress...  LOL  Can you believe that??
> 
> On a side note...  I think everyone here knows that my DH really has no love for Disney...    And I am just dying for another trip - I can barely contain myself...    I have 2 trips "coming up" - one in 2013 is our family trip - but I am not sure I can take another trip to Disney with DH - he turns massively Grumpy.    I really don't get it.    So, I am half way contimplating taking the girls by myself - after all, we do need someone to watch the dog.    So, I emailed Shades of Green last week, because I was starting to think that maybe my military ID would qualify me to stay with out DH... and it does!!!  Yay!!!      This just made me so happy.    Who knows, maybe once I declair that I just plan to take the girls alone - he will have a change of heart and _want_ to come with us???
> 
> D~



My son's a cheapskate.  Don't know where he got that from. 

I took my sons to Disneyland by myself -- we also went to Universal and did a one day bus trip to Tiauana (sp?) Mexico.  My husband likes WDW, but doesn't always like to try something new, so off we went.  

Hooray that you can use SoG without him.




VBAndrea said:


> They let you have a saw at the asylum???
> 
> Kerfuffle is an interesting word!  I rather like it.
> 
> I can't go white -- I have long hair and I need to do my best to look younger, otherwise people will think I'm my children's grandmother.  I will have to post a pic of myself someday.
> 
> I just registered on that site since it won't let me look at anything otherwise.  I guess I'm pending approval.  So if I see a design I like and no one has downloaded it yet I need to coerce you into trying it out for me?  Will do!



It wasn't so much a saw as a serrated plastic knife.

Brian Williams used kerfuffle on the evening news a few weeks back and I've heard it twice since.  It must be the new word, kinda like everyone was using gravitas for a while.

I swore I'd never dye my hair, but I did a career change at 40 and was trying to get a teaching job.  I _thought_ I'd have the advantage, because I had a writing background (including a masters degree in technical writing), real world experience, kids, etc. but saw in reality they were hiring "kids" right out of college.  I stated dying my hair in hopes of landing a job, but never did.  My husband retired two years ago, I stopped subbing, and it seemed like a good time to go white.  Much easier!

I think you'll be impressed with the variety on that website. 



VBAndrea said:


> I am in a sewing slump.  I am working on two Insa's but they just aren't coming together.  I ran out of ric rack for one -- I'm short 4 inches and since Walmart downsized their fabric they no longer carry jumbo ric rac (or much in the way of fun colors) so it's a hike to go get some.  For the other skirt I have a fringe trim on the bottom layer and can't figure out what to do with the overskirt.  Nor do I have a t-shirt that matches
> 
> Instead of the 4 yards of fleece horse fabric that I paid $4 for I actually have 6 yards (that makes it 66 cents a yd! -- though I got shorted a wee bit on two bolts of two yards that I bought).  I think I am going to make dd a snuggie out of it but I a)don't feel like measuring her b)want it to be a surprise so won't sew it until school starts and c) don't really need it until winter -- though dh does keep the house too cold for my liking.
> 
> I have some other fabric for winter pj bottoms but I don't feel like doing those in the summer.
> 
> I have other fabric I bought on sale with no purpose in mind and don't really like it.  I bought it on line and most looked prettier on line.
> 
> And then I have a horse to put on a yard sale dress (embroidery fill) but even though it's on my flash drive it won't show up on my machine.  Everything else I bought from them downloaded just fine. I tried downloading it again on my new computer but have no idea how to get it on to the flash drive!
> 
> And I did buy the Olivia but I don't feel like tracing it out.  Ordering knits sounds like fun -- maybe I shall do that!
> 
> Any ideas to get me out of my slump?  Any projects that I should try?



I know what you mean about a slump.  I keep going back and forth about AG vs GA.  I really like the stripwork jumper and would like to make a few more, but can't see making them just for my own amusement, but I can't see buying a doll either.

I just bought red fabric to make napkins.  I  serging and I bought red thread when I first got my serger.

I also still have 20 yards of material for GKTW pillows.

Tomorrow it's supposed to be 93° so I'm sure I'll find something to do in the basement.



NiniMorris said:


> You will be so busy you won't have time to think about all those things you don't want to do!
> 
> 
> Nini



I like that philosophy.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love those OHANA outfits and the Lion King is too cute1 I would love to see the Jungle Book dress! My oldest grandson Blaze loved Jungle Book when he was younger so when we went to WDW when he ws 3 in 2008 his Mom { my dd} painted shirts for them and he picked Baloo for his MK/CRT shirt.this was before i started learning to sew this past sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Wow.  I'm impressed.



cogero said:



			So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.
		
Click to expand...






DMGeurts said:



			Ack!!  I really wanted to sleep in today - but the storm sirens blew at 5am.    Any time I startle myself out of bed, I end up with a head ache.  The storms already blew through (the worst of them anyways) - so now I just have to get rid of my headache.

Click to expand...


It reminds me of my subbing days.  I thought for sure I'd die of a heart attack some morning when the phone rang at 5:30 AM and woke me out of a deep sleep.



DMGeurts said:



			I hope so...  but it would be so much cheaper if he didn't go.  LOL  The hotel wouldn't change - but one less airfare, WDW ticket, and person to feed...  and it drives me crazy to spend that much $$ on someone who doesn't enjoy it - you know?
		
Click to expand...


I agree.  I'd much rather go alone than humor someone who didn't want to be there.  I did Disneyland Paris solo.



DMGeurts said:



Tomorrow starts week one of our "learning your sewing machine feet" spectacular.  I think I've decided that we need to learn to use our ruffler foot first.  I have the best luck when I start the hardest and work towards the easiest.  So, dig out your ruffler foot, read up on Carla C's free ruffler foot tutorial:  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm  Also, if you have a manual to your ruffler foot - you might want to read up on that.  Every one is welcome to join us, and feel free to only participate in the weeks that interest you (or that you have feet for).    I will be taking requests for next week's "Foot Of The Week" (FOTW).  
D~
		
Click to expand...


I have two left feet, don't know about a ruffler.



RMAMom said:



			Here is Emily's Jungle Book outfit from last year. You can't tell in the picture but the brown fabric has gold sparkles in it and I loved the orange African fabric it's so sublte. I'm really sorry that I didn't buy more of it.





[/IMG]

Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.




Click to expand...


Love the outfit and love the interaction with Donald.*


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> On a side note...  I think everyone here knows that my DH really has no love for Disney...    And I am just dying for another trip - I can barely contain myself...    I have 2 trips "coming up" - one in 2013 is our family trip - but I am not sure I can take another trip to Disney with DH - he turns massively Grumpy.    I really don't get it.    So, I am half way contimplating taking the girls by myself - after all, we do need someone to watch the dog.    So, I emailed Shades of Green last week, because I was starting to think that maybe my military ID would qualify me to stay with out DH... and it does!!!  Yay!!!      This just made me so happy.    Who knows, maybe once I declair that I just plan to take the girls alone - he will have a change of heart and _want_ to come with us???
> 
> D~





VBAndrea said:


> I am NEVER going to Disney with my dh again.  Alexa and I are going to do a mother/daughter/auntie (my sister) trip as soon as we sell our RI house.  I'm hoping to go in May of 2012, and if not then Oct of 2012.  Some houses have taken over three years to sell in our neighborhood though.
> 
> My dh can not stand crowds and gets social anxiety.  It was a miserable trip.  He did great at Storyland in NH so I thought he'd be fine at Disney, but our afternoon hotel breaks and naps were more to benefit him than the children.
> 
> I would definitely take the girls alone.  Also, see if you can get a military discount at the Disney Resorts.  We got a 40% off discount, but it didn't apply to value hotels.  With Shades of Green you do not get free park parking or early and late magic hours.


My DH used to be the same way. When we first came back to FL, I would take the kids for a day trip by myself all the time, while he was at work. When we started camping he  would come but would hate to go in the parks during the busier seasons or for the entire day. It was miserable for all of us. We eventually came to the agreement that if he wanted to stay at the resort and swim or mill around than I wouldn't be upset and neither would he. It has made such a difference now. He LOVES Disney (almost as much as me  ). Loves going because he knows I am not going to try to force him into the parks running around on a crazy plan so we don't spend the day in lines  Alot of the times 1 or 2 of the kids will want to stay back with him and do "super cool fun stuff"  and we'll meet up later in the day. He goes in for EMH, during the slower times of the year, and for the special ticketed events. He enjoys the parks just hates the crowds. 
You're right it's no fun for anyone if someone isn't happy. I hope it all comes together for you....OH, I wanted to add... I think SOG is ok. Stayed 2 separate occasions. I didn't love it. Depending on your dh's rank, the military discount might be better in a Disney resort. 40% off a Deluxe and a lot of them sleep 5. POR also sleeps 5. And don't forget the new Art of Animation Value (Opens spring next year, I think) which will have family suites (like ASMu) that sleep 6 and has 2 TV's and 2 bathrooms and a mini kitchen.  Warning though, you'll REALLY fall in love with Disney if you do that.  



VBAndrea said:


> I am in a sewing slump.  I am working on two Insa's but they just aren't coming together.  I ran out of ric rack for one -- I'm short 4 inches and since Walmart downsized their fabric they no longer carry jumbo ric rac (or much in the way of fun colors) so it's a hike to go get some.  For the other skirt I have a fringe trim on the bottom layer and can't figure out what to do with the overskirt.  Nor do I have a t-shirt that matches
> 
> Instead of the 4 yards of fleece horse fabric that I paid $4 for I actually have 6 yards (that makes it 66 cents a yd! -- though I got shorted a wee bit on two bolts of two yards that I bought).  I think I am going to make dd a snuggie out of it but I a)don't feel like measuring her b)want it to be a surprise so won't sew it until school starts and c) don't really need it until winter -- though dh does keep the house too cold for my liking.
> 
> I have some other fabric for winter pj bottoms but I don't feel like doing those in the summer.
> 
> I have other fabric I bought on sale with no purpose in mind and don't really like it.  I bought it on line and most looked prettier on line.
> 
> And then I have a horse to put on a yard sale dress (embroidery fill) but even though it's on my flash drive it won't show up on my machine.  Everything else I bought from them downloaded just fine. I tried downloading it again on my new computer but have no idea how to get it on to the flash drive!
> 
> And I did buy the Olivia but I don't feel like tracing it out.  Ordering knits sounds like fun -- maybe I shall do that!
> 
> Any ideas to get me out of my slump?  Any projects that I should try?



 In a slump means its time to sew something for you... a new purse, maybe monogram some throw pillows, a travel jewelry case  Sometimes that helps me kick it into gear again.


cogero said:


> So I went down and worked on another shirt and it went perfectly. So that made me very happy and it improved my mood greatly.


  YAY! Glad you didn't have to throw any machines down the stairs!



Rockygirl1 said:


> DH and I were out and about today for lunch... DH wanted to go to walmart.  I hate walmart, but figured it would be a good chance to check on the fabric situation.  Our Walmart is getting the fabric section back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooo!!!!!!!! It is tiny, pretty much 2 half rows of fabric and another two of notions... but they are already putting the fabric out (with big signs saying they aren't cutting the fabric yet).  But, the prices appeared pretty good, and they are much closer than Joann or Hancock!
> 
> DH was totally unimpressed (I think he just saw dollar signs!) but I was excited.  It must have shown because DD6 asked if we could quit walking up and down the aisle, we had already done it 5 x!


 Yippee! Last time I was in my Walmart they were packing all the fabric up for a remodel. They had told me it was coming back...I might go in and check today. 



NiniMorris said:


> The thing we like most about SOG is the resort itself...Very rustic (in an elegant sort of way) and love the waterfall.  It will always have  very unique special place in our hearts.  The first time we stayed there, my DS was still recovering from his accident.  He had not been able to go down stairs. (he could go up, but going down scared him since his balance was so off.)  He loved the water fall so much...he learned to go down the stairs...by himself...just so he could see the water.  He actually made a game of it...see who could get down faster..him and Dad using the stairs or me and sis using the elevator...and I am talking about just the one flight...not from our room!
> 
> 
> Every year we always go and try that little race again...for old times sake.  (even though I know he doesn't remember the first time...)
> 
> 
> Nini


 Such a sweet story. Thank you for sharing! 



RMAMom said:


> WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!
> 
> Here is Emily's Jungle Book outfit from last year. You can't tell in the picture but the brown fabric has gold sparkles in it and I loved the orange African fabric it's so sublte. I'm really sorry that I didn't buy more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.


LOVE this outfit! The fabrics are perfect for Tusker House and that pic of her and Donald is adorable!


----------



## RMAMom

Can anyone direct me to an embroidery design that says 
Its a small world after all.... or something to that effect.

Thank you

*nevermind* I found them on Etsy!


----------



## vhartwell

I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.






KErmit





Monsters:





Photo Album: Click Here


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!
> 
> Here is Emily's Jungle Book outfit from last year. You can't tell in the picture but the brown fabric has gold sparkles in it and I loved the orange African fabric it's so sublte. I'm really sorry that I didn't buy more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.



Oh I just love this, it's so unique and original...  And I can see why she has a love affair with Donald - I think he gets around - I have the same issue.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I have anxiety as well. I can not be in lines with large crowds or I end up having panic attacks. Disney has been so much nicer since getting the Guest assistance card. It allows me to use an alternate entrance. You might want to see if that helps with your husband. You can get it at guest relations and it is good for your entire stay.



I will check into this...  But Dh is one of those people that he doesn't like to draw attention to his "issues"...  Honesly - I am convinced it's totally because of his PTSD from Iraq - doesn't like crowds, strict schedules, stress or any sort - and of course, must face the door in restaurants.



Fruto76 said:


> My DH used to be the same way. When we first came back to FL, I would take the kids for a day trip by myself all the time, while he was at work. When we started camping he  would come but would hate to go in the parks during the busier seasons or for the entire day. It was miserable for all of us. We eventually came to the agreement that if he wanted to stay at the resort and swim or mill around than I wouldn't be upset and neither would he. It has made such a difference now. He LOVES Disney (almost as much as me  ). Loves going because he knows I am not going to try to force him into the parks running around on a crazy plan so we don't spend the day in lines  Alot of the times 1 or 2 of the kids will want to stay back with him and do "super cool fun stuff"  and we'll meet up later in the day. He goes in for EMH, during the slower times of the year, and for the special ticketed events. He enjoys the parks just hates the crowds.
> You're right it's no fun for anyone if someone isn't happy. I hope it all comes together for you....OH, I wanted to add... I think SOG is ok. Stayed 2 separate occasions. I didn't love it. Depending on your dh's rank, the military discount might be better in a Disney resort. 40% off a Deluxe and a lot of them sleep 5. POR also sleeps 5. And don't forget the new Art of Animation Value (Opens spring next year, I think) which will have family suites (like ASMu) that sleep 6 and has 2 TV's and 2 bathrooms and a mini kitchen.  Warning though, you'll REALLY fall in love with Disney if you do that.



Thank you for this idea - I might talk to him and see if this is something he would consider.  



vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KErmit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Album: Click Here



Awww... this is just so cute!  And it looks so warm!  Great job on the appliques...  

I feel really bad for dd... the storm we had this morning (65 mph winds for about a half hour) gave her garden wind damage.  She is so upset - I can't blame her...  All of her corn is tilted sideways - the rest looks like it's going to be OK.  It's just too bad, because the corn was doing so good.  I know it's kind of stupid...  but a quick wish for her that her garden will come back (it's my oldest dd who doesn't sew, and this was her "summer project") - I would hate for her to lose interest because her garden didn't produce much.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

DMGeurts said:


> Ack!!  I really wanted to sleep in today - but the storm sirens blew at 5am.    Any time I startle myself out of bed, I end up with a head ache.  The storms already blew through (the worst of them anyways) - so now I just have to get rid of my headache.
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for more fabric!  I've noticed that our Walmart is starting to get more Disney fabric than they ever used to have.  We never lost our fabric department (and I honestly didn't know that anyone else did until I joined this board).  I do have a hard time with their solids though - they are just really thin and my machine likes to eat them - I have to buy the Kona Cottons so they don't get wrecked.  Now, if Wally World would start selling Kona and better thread (my machine eats their thread too) - then I'd be in business.  Anyways....  Sorry for the ramble and congrats on getting your fabric dept. back!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so...  but it would be so much cheaper if he didn't go.  LOL  The hotel wouldn't change - but one less airfare, WDW ticket, and person to feed...  and it drives me crazy to spend that much $$ on someone who doesn't enjoy it - you know?
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you got it to work!
> 
> 
> 
> The Baloo shirt is so cute!  And Elli looks like she is having a great time!
> 
> I really need to work on my Woody outfits - I dug into them when we returned from The Netherlands - I just need to finish the bottoms - So, I think I will make that my goal today.
> 
> Tomorrow starts week one of our *"learning your sewing machine feet"* spectacular.  I think I've decided that we need to learn to use our ruffler foot first.  I have the best luck when I start the hardest and work towards the easiest.  So, dig out your ruffler foot, read up on Carla C's free ruffler foot tutorial:  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm  Also, if you have a manual to your ruffler foot - you might want to read up on that.  Every one is welcome to join us, and feel free to only participate in the weeks that interest you (or that you have feet for).    I will be taking requests for next week's "Foot Of The Week" (FOTW).
> D~


*the ruffler foot was the 1st foot i bought for my machine { machine given by my daughter,she'd gt it for b'day and never used it,then after divorce she wa ready to get rid of it! she had lost all the feet ,how i have no idea! anywsy i love my ruffler foot! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!
> 
> Here is Emily's Jungle Book outfit from last year. You can't tell in the picture but the brown fabric has gold sparkles in it and I loved the orange African fabric it's so sublte. I'm really sorry that I didn't buy more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.


*oh i love the Jungle Book outfit and yes i see the sparkle ,just too cute and the pic of your dd chatting with Donald Dick is priceless1 ty for posting! *


----------



## harleykarolynmom

My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable


----------



## harleykarolynmom




----------



## harleykarolynmom




----------



## disneymomof1

I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her. 




Quite a lady like pose !!!




I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!




[/C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OLOR]


----------



## disneymomof1

Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year




This is the buzz lightyear comic strip fabric, in a portrait peasant with polka dot sleeves and easy fits !




Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!




Dr. Seuss dress that she wore to Universal Studios !




Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> I have anxiety as well. I can not be in lines with large crowds or I end up having panic attacks. Disney has been so much nicer since getting the Guest assistance card. It allows me to use an alternate entrance. You might want to see if that helps with your husband. You can get it at guest relations and it is good for your entire stay.


If he ever goes back I will look into that.  He is pretty much self diagnosed with SAD and doesn't want anything in his military record about it.  He functions fine at work and has moved up the career ladder just fine, but take him somewhere where there is a crowd and a bunch of strange people and he withdraws excessively.  We had to leave a party once b/c he was so stressed.  It drained him and he started falling asleep.  Highly introverted.  He reacts by withdrawing.



vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KErmit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Album: Click Here


Love it!  I haven't done a rag quilt in some time.  I hate all the lint I get everywhere, but seeing yours makes me want to do another one!



DMGeurts said:


> I will check into this...  But Dh is one of those people that he doesn't like to draw attention to his "issues"...  Honesly - I am convinced it's totally because of his PTSD from Iraq - doesn't like crowds, strict schedules, stress or any sort - and of course, must face the door in restaurants.
> 
> I feel really bad for dd... the storm we had this morning (65 mph winds for about a half hour) gave her garden wind damage.  She is so upset - I can't blame her...  All of her corn is tilted sideways - the rest looks like it's going to be OK.  It's just too bad, because the corn was doing so good.  I know it's kind of stupid...  but a quick wish for her that her garden will come back (it's my oldest dd who doesn't sew, and this was her "summer project") - I would hate for her to lose interest because her garden didn't produce much.
> 
> D~


Now that you mention your dh wanting to face the door at a restaurant I am surprised mine doesn't.  My dh's problems are more due to his excessive introversion.  He is wonderful one on one and in small groups of people that he likes he does OK.  But put him with superficial extroverts and he gets drained.  It highly fatigues him.  He couldn't stand the one parade we saw at Disney -- too much of a crowd.  He did fine in the lines though.

I hope your dd's garden recovers.  We have some tomatoes ripening in a brown bag b/c the wind blew them off prematurely.  Corn is hard to grow in a home garden, so I hope that is all that was damaged.



harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable


Looks near perfect if not absolutely perfect to me!  Your daughters are adorable!  I love their dark hair and olive skin tone.  And I adore the doll dress as well.  Great first job!!!



disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOR]




I definitely remember you avatar but I don't recall any of these outfits.  The red,white and black MM dress that you dd is wearing at AK is my absolute favorite! I love the patchwork on the skirt!



disneymomof1 said:


> Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buzz lightyear comic strip fabric, in a portrait peasant with polka dot sleeves and easy fits !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Seuss dress that she wore to Universal Studios !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!


Fabulous!


----------



## RMAMom

harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable



I think they look great! I love what you did with the ribbons on the cheater dress, it really makes a difference!



disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOR]






disneymomof1 said:


> Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buzz lightyear comic strip fabric, in a portrait peasant with polka dot sleeves and easy fits !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Seuss dress that she wore to Universal Studios !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!




Everything looks great, I really like the ruffle/trim on the first dress.


----------



## StarTunnel

Does anyone  have any idea what I can make using organza ribbon?  It's about 7 inches wide, and I have 8 yards of the stuff in light pink.  I have no idea what to do with the stuff!


----------



## RMAMom

StarTunnel said:


> Does anyone  have any idea what I can make using organza ribbon?  It's about 7 inches wide, and I have 8 yards of the stuff in light pink.  I have no idea what to do with the stuff!



I'm thinking flowers.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable



Your girls are beautiful!  You did such a nice job on the dresses!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Ready for a little princess to spoil? Little Brooke was diagnosed with a cancerous Wilms Tumor last summer. At only 2 and a half years old and with a newborn baby sister, she was such a trooper and full of joy. She endured all of her treatments, and is now ready for a celebration. Ariel is her favorite princess, and she is just so excited with anything Under the Sea! These are frilly little girlies with lots of style - lol - and they are flying to Disney all the way from Canada! The ship date is August 6, 2011! Thanks so much for checking this one out - 2 little girls to doll up - Baby stuff is needed!! too!!

Thanks so much - can't wait to see who gets there first


----------



## mkwj

Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.  

When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*here are a few pillowcase dresses i made last weekend,i love the darker roses and the paisley  prints best. I work in a daycare center adn took these and a couple of skirt/shirt sets i had made nd hung them up to see if they would sell...it ws a no go,lots of attention but no one bought anything,the 2 piece sets were $15 and these 3 pc dresses for $10 each.I think many of the parents have no clue about these kinds of clothes.I did have one mom go gaga over the paisley dress but her baby girl  just turned one but she siad if i made a peasent top with capri's she'd get it! she also said i was asking too little for the clothes...made me feel good. My oldest dd works in an office nd i think the ladies there may be interested.Gonna make some fall themed things and she will share pix and see what happens. not wanting togo into buisness but i can only make so much for my g'daughter's and gifts for friends kids. anyway i wanted t share...thank s for looking!





here are 2 of the painted tee's my dd made for our 2008 trip,i need to get her to paint on jeans to go with tops i make...
Elli designed it herself...





Blaze's,partially covered by his balloon...but you get the idea 





*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mkwj said:


> Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.
> 
> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.


that is just too cute! great job!


----------



## DMGeurts

harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable



Super cute!  I think they turned out fabulous!  That is how I learned to sew - drooling over everything I saw in this thread.  



disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!



Adorable!!!  Welcome back!  I can't wait to see what you make for this trip.  



disneymomof1 said:


> Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buzz lightyear comic strip fabric, in a portrait peasant with polka dot sleeves and easy fits !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!



Awww...  I love them!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ready for a little princess to spoil? Little Brooke was diagnosed with a cancerous Wilms Tumor last summer. At only 2 and a half years old and with a newborn baby sister, she was such a trooper and full of joy. She endured all of her treatments, and is now ready for a celebration. Ariel is her favorite princess, and she is just so excited with anything Under the Sea! These are frilly little girlies with lots of style - lol - and they are flying to Disney all the way from Canada! The ship date is August 6, 2011! Thanks so much for checking this one out - 2 little girls to doll up - Baby stuff is needed!! too!!
> 
> Thanks so much - can't wait to see who gets there first



Ack!!!  Must go log into the BG board!



mkwj said:


>



Oooh - these are really cute!  If this is what you can make the first time you paint something...  WOW - you need to make some more!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here are a few pillowcase dresses i made last weekend,i love the darker roses and the paisley  prints best. I work in a daycare center adn took these and a couple of skirt/shirt sets i had made nd hung them up to see if they would sell...it ws a no go,lots of attention but no one bought anything,the 2 piece sets were $15 and these 3 pc dresses for $10 each.I think many of the parents have no clue about these kinds of clothes.I did have one mom go gaga over the paisley dress but her baby girl  just turned one but she siad if i made a peasent top with capri's she'd get it! she also said i was asking too little for the clothes...made me feel good. My oldest dd works in an office nd i think the ladies there may be interested.Gonna make some fall themed things and she will share pix and see what happens. not wanting togo into buisness but i can only make so much for my g'daughter's and gifts for friends kids. anyway i wanted t share...thank s for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are 2 of the painted tee's my dd made for our 2008 trip,i need to get her to paint on jeans to go with tops i make...
> Elli designed it herself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze's,partially covered by his balloon...but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are really great!  I love the pillow case dresses - I am sure that once the word gets out that you make some adorable clothes - that people will be coming to you asking you to sew things for them.   

D~  <----- is heading upstairs to the sewing room to check out her ruffler foot...


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ready for a little princess to spoil? Little Brooke was diagnosed with a cancerous Wilms Tumor last summer. At only 2 and a half years old and with a newborn baby sister, she was such a trooper and full of joy. She endured all of her treatments, and is now ready for a celebration. Ariel is her favorite princess, and she is just so excited with anything Under the Sea! These are frilly little girlies with lots of style - lol - and they are flying to Disney all the way from Canada! The ship date is August 6, 2011! Thanks so much for checking this one out - 2 little girls to doll up - Baby stuff is needed!! too!!
> 
> Thanks so much - can't wait to see who gets there first


The thread is locked so I currently e-mailed you what I would like to make -- plus added it to the sub-thread that was started since we can't reply on the proper thread.  Thanks and Welcome Home!  At least I think you are home!


----------



## VBAndrea

mkwj said:


> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.


Adorable!  I would have never thought to paint on ribbon.  That turned out awesome!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here are a few pillowcase dresses i made last weekend,i love the darker roses and the paisley  prints best. I work in a daycare center adn took these and a couple of skirt/shirt sets i had made nd hung them up to see if they would sell...it ws a no go,lots of attention but no one bought anything,the 2 piece sets were $15 and these 3 pc dresses for $10 each.I think many of the parents have no clue about these kinds of clothes.I did have one mom go gaga over the paisley dress but her baby girl  just turned one but she siad if i made a peasent top with capri's she'd get it! she also said i was asking too little for the clothes...made me feel good. My oldest dd works in an office nd i think the ladies there may be interested.Gonna make some fall themed things and she will share pix and see what happens. not wanting togo into buisness but i can only make so much for my g'daughter's and gifts for friends kids. anyway i wanted t share...thank s for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are 2 of the painted tee's my dd made for our 2008 trip,i need to get her to paint on jeans to go with tops i make...
> Elli designed it herself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze's,partially covered by his balloon...but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cute!


----------



## dis4harley

Here is an outfit I worked on this week.


----------



## cogero

I was out in NJ all day at my BFFs house. of course my son is still being a monster but BFF's DH is fabulous with him and so patient so it was great. This is the family coming on our December trip so it was funny talking in code so their DS didn't hear.

So much fabulous stuff has been posted today. I am just too tired and sunburnt to post right now LOL.

Oh and my DH always has to sit with his back to a wall and facing the door but I think that has to do with being a police officer


----------



## Rockygirl1

cogero said:


> Oh and my DH always has to sit with his back to a wall and facing the door but I think that has to do with being a police officer



Definitley with being law enforcement!  My DH does the same!  

I have a good friend who both her and her DH are law enforcement... I asked her about sitting with her back to the door and she said she and her DH fight about it all the time!


----------



## billwendy

mkwj said:


> Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.
> 
> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.



The bow looks GREAT!! We'd love to have you join the Big Give - you could join now and kind of watch what goes on and then sign up when you can. There is no pressure!

Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).

Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion





These cutie pies are a combo of kids from our church and the kids who live out there all in their Camp Promise shirts!!





Here is the director of Camp and his little boy resetting the Christmas Tree bowling that Chiara graciously helped me out with!!! Thanks Chiara!!





This is one of my favorite campers, Taylon - she was sneaking up on me in Arts and Crafts Class!





This is a cute little guy and his counselor Gerry. Gerry Feury is an ex Philadelphia Eagle - he was HUGE compared to this little guy, but what a great match they were - they were always so adorable together!!!





In general, my jobs were Arts and crafts









Swim Buddy









And evening review games - which included the pluck the turkey game which ended up being the hit of the week both weeks - it was hillarious!!!!! One of my friends that went with  us from church had made a chicken costume for her son before, so she adapted a brown pair of PJ's I got. Then we used a foam block, some dowels, posterboard and a lot of feathers to make the feathers that the campers plucked from the turkey - the director did a GREAT job of hamming it all up!!!









This was my Matt's 7th year as well - he has gone from dishwasher to camp couselor and he just loves the campers - these 3 have practically grown up together!









Beautiful scenery

















We were so happy to serve these wonderful campers!!! They are amazing and just teach us so much!! It was a cool year weatherwise, but the campers seemed calmer and more interactive than ever.....Bill has already started his count down for next year!! Thanks to everyone who thought and prayed for us the past 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## mkwj

billwendy said:


> The bow looks GREAT!! We'd love to have you join the Big Give - you could join now and kind of watch what goes on and then sign up when you can. There is no pressure!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  That is a good idea, maybe I will.
> 
> Beautiful scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This scenery is beautiful.  Almost too pretty to be real.  Seems peaceful and relaxing as well.  It sounds like your family had a great time.


----------



## miprender

Back from Maine. We just hung around but boy I missed many pages. 



mkwj said:


> Well I have decided to turn the kids playroom into a disney themed room.  I need to make curtains for the double window.  Anybody have ideas.  I don't think I want to use mickey themed material, since it is expensive.  I could embroider something on it.  Also looking for other cute decorative ideas.  I know I want to frame pictures from our trips, and I have some lithographs from The Little Mermaid when I bought the VHS years ago.  I think that is what they are called.  I have never opened them.



I can't wait to see your room. I have subtly been doing that to my bedroom. I am the one that has the mickey swirls on the pillow case. I also have an 18x20 photo collage (sp) from our trip in 2010 and will make one for this trip. 

I also found at Target Mickey shaped soap dispensers.



tmh0206 said:


> havent been able to keep up very well lately, but I decided to try a new project and would like honest opinions...this is the first clay hair bow center I made last night...what do you all think, did it turn out ok? does it look like the real TS aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



That is so cute. You did a great job.



NiniMorris said:


> The Mom of my little Mito friend is 32 weeks pregnant.  She has been sent home on bed rest, but they have told her if she goes back into labor they will take the baby.  This is the longest she has ever carried one of her little ones.  So far this has been an almost uneventful pregnancy.
> 
> She would like to carry it as long as possible, but at least until her husband comes home on Monday.
> Nini



Praying that everthing is going well.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I FINALLY finished another Disney outfit for Annabella.  This was a CASE spinoff of one of D's AG creations.  Thank you for the inspiration D!!
> 
> I think this one will we worn in Hollywood Studios when the boys wear their Cars shirts.



That is so cute. 



dis4harley said:


> Here are some curtains I made for my sister today. More like a valance.



Nice. 



turtlegirl25 said:


> I have been obsessed with this thread for weeks!!  Love everything you guys do. * Thank you so much for inspiring me.*  I am a quilter but LOVE seeing the gorgeous pieces you create.  I am currently working on my DD8's bedroom.  So far the valence and decorative pillows are complete.  Waiting for the rest of my fabric to arrive to finish the bedspread.  She picked out the fabric and helped me design the top.  (I've never used a pattern before.  Maybe that's why clothes terrify me. )  I hope I posted the photo correctly.



So pretty. Love the colors in the quilt.

Continued......


----------



## miprender

Darragh said:


> Has anybody ever made customs way in advance of their planned Disney trip?  Specifically for growing kids?  We're going back to the World in Oct of 2012 and I would really like to not be sewing/embroidering 24/7 for three months before we leave.    So there will be six adults and two kids (9 and 3 at the time we go, one boy, one girl).  I'm thinking the adults should be no problem, except that two might not go because of the finances.  I could probably start doing shirts now and just hold them back in a closet until closer to the trip.  Nobody seems to be gaining or losing more than 10 or 15 lbs at any given time.     (hopeful thinking)
> 
> But with the kids, any suggestions?  Should I make their clothes one size or two sizes above what they're wearing now?  Or maybe just have the appliques done on plain cotton and either incorporate the panel into clothes or cut out the applique and straight stitch onto shirts?
> 
> Oh Help -  Please Great Wise Sewers!!!!!



I was afraid to make mine too early. I started in January and just finished at the end of June.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's the fabric turned...not sure why the picture before was upright...



I like it with the stripes too. 



StarTunnel said:


> My lime slice pillow, hand sewn, darker green areas are hot glued on



Cute.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved outside to our "normal" movie picture location(we were still missing two friends, but one had to leave early and the other just didn't want his pic taken):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boyz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're not resized, photobucket is acting crazy!!!!



Everything is so cute. I can't believe some Mom made a comment like that.  As for the kids wearing the shirts over again...I bet they will. I had made princess shirts for DD's friends and was shocked to see them wearing them out almost a year later.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> II finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.



Everything is so cute.



RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!



Everything is so cute. I just love that fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> This is my current list of sites I have bookmarked if anyone is interested.  And if anyone has any favorite sites not listed, please add them.  I just got some of these off a Yahoo group so I haven't even looked at all of them and definitely have not ordered from all of them.  I have been very happy with all the places I have ordered from though.  I have designs by Heather Sue, Planet Applique, Embroidery Library, DB embroidery, and Applique Cafe (that I can remember).
> 
> 
> http://www.planetapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx
> 
> http://froufroubyheathersue.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquecafe.com/
> 
> http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/StoreFront.bok
> 
> http://digistitches.com/
> 
> http://www.embroitique.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquechick.com/
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/index.php?cPath=163
> 
> http://www.bunnycup.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.designsbyjuju.com/
> 
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/
> 
> http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/
> 
> http://www.appliquemarket.com/
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/
> 
> http://www.simplyapplique.com/
> 
> http://embroidery-boutique.com/
> 
> http://www.newfoundapplique.com/
> 
> http://www.urbanthreads.com/designs/machine_embroidery?category_id=12



WOW... Thanks I will have to save all these links as some are new to me.



cogero said:


> We have never been to Ohana but I may have to book a trip there so we can wear cute outfits



We love Ohana's. So much we have a breakfast and dinner ADR for this trip.



mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I have a favor to ask ... Can you please go read this blog post of Amber's?  Can you share it with the world?  Those of you I'm friends with on Facebook will probably notice, but we're going to do whatever we can to help get Team Saving Savannah to 3000 likes on Facebook before her 3rd birthday and we're also going to try to raise $3000 for the UMDF through our team page for the Energy For Life Walk ... The blog post has all the links you'd need ...
> 
> Pretty please?  Just look at this one picture and then go read her blog post, please?  Thank you!!!!





Continued again


----------



## miprender

ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.



So sweet.  And the onsie will be adorable. I wish Flynn was still meeting but he left last week.



cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.



I feel your pain. Glad your machine is working better now.




VBAndrea said:


> I am in a sewing slump.  I am working on two Insa's but they just aren't coming together.  I ran out of ric rack for one -- I'm short 4 inches and since Walmart downsized their fabric they no longer carry jumbo ric rac (or much in the way of fun colors) so it's a hike to go get some.  For the other skirt I have a fringe trim on the bottom layer and can't figure out what to do with the overskirt.  Nor do I have a t-shirt that matches
> 
> Instead of the 4 yards of fleece horse fabric that I paid $4 for I actually have 6 yards (that makes it 66 cents a yd! -- though I got shorted a wee bit on two bolts of two yards that I bought).  I think I am going to make dd a snuggie out of it but I a)don't feel like measuring her b)want it to be a surprise so won't sew it until school starts and c) don't really need it until winter -- though dh does keep the house too cold for my liking.
> 
> I have some other fabric for winter pj bottoms but I don't feel like doing those in the summer.
> 
> I have other fabric I bought on sale with no purpose in mind and don't really like it.  I bought it on line and most looked prettier on line.
> 
> And then I have a horse to put on a yard sale dress (embroidery fill) but even though it's on my flash drive it won't show up on my machine.  Everything else I bought from them downloaded just fine. I tried downloading it again on my new computer but have no idea how to get it on to the flash drive!
> 
> And I did buy the Olivia but I don't feel like tracing it out.  Ordering knits sounds like fun -- maybe I shall do that!
> 
> Any ideas to get me out of my slump?  Any projects that I should try?



 Hope you can get out of your sewing slump. 




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> My oldest grandson Blaze loved Jungle Book when he was younger so when we went to WDW when he ws 3 in 2008 his Mom { my dd} painted shirts for them and he picked Baloo for his MK/CRT shirt.this was before i started learning to sew this past sept.



That is so cute.



DMGeurts said:


> Tomorrow starts week one of our *"learning your sewing machine feet"* spectacular.  I think I've decided that we need to learn to use our ruffler foot first.  I have the best luck when I start the hardest and work towards the easiest.  So, dig out your ruffler foot, read up on Carla C's free ruffler foot tutorial:  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm  Also, if you have a manual to your ruffler foot - you might want to read up on that.  Every one is welcome to join us, and feel free to only participate in the weeks that interest you (or that you have feet for).    I will be taking requests for next week's "Foot Of The Week" (FOTW).
> D~



I'm in. I will try to follow though I don't have a ruffler foot for my sewing machine only the serger.



RMAMom said:


> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.



That is jsut adorable.



vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Album: Click Here



Great job. That looks like alot of work went into it.



DMGeurts said:


> I feel really bad for dd... the storm we had this morning (65 mph winds for about a half hour) gave her garden wind damage.  She is so upset - I can't blame her...  All of her corn is tilted sideways - the rest looks like it's going to be OK.  It's just too bad, because the corn was doing so good.  I know it's kind of stupid...  but a quick wish for her that her garden will come back (it's my oldest dd who doesn't sew, and this was her "summer project") - I would hate for her to lose interest because her garden didn't produce much.
> 
> D~



 Sending pixie dust. DH puts alot of work into his garden and the last few years we only get a few tomatoes so I know how frustrating it can be.




harleykarolynmom said:


>



Great job on the dresses.




disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOR]




Love all the photos and outfits. Can't wait to see what you make this trip.



mkwj said:


> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.



Those came out great, especially for your first time.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here are a few pillowcase dresses i made last weekend,i love the darker roses and the paisley  prints best. I work in a daycare center adn took these and a couple of skirt/shirt sets i had made nd hung them up to see if they would sell...it ws a no go,lots of attention but no one bought anything,the 2 piece sets were $15 and these 3 pc dresses for $10 each.I think many of the parents have no clue about these kinds of clothes.I did have one mom go gaga over the paisley dress but her baby girl  just turned one but she siad if i made a peasent top with capri's she'd get it! she also said i was asking too little for the clothes...made me feel good. My oldest dd works in an office nd i think the ladies there may be interested.Gonna make some fall themed things and she will share pix and see what happens. not wanting togo into buisness but i can only make so much for my g'daughter's and gifts for friends kids. anyway i wanted t share...thank s for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Those are cute. I hope you have better luck selling them at your DD's office.



dis4harley said:


> Here is an outfit I worked on this week.



That is so cute. I was just at Carter's the other day and Monkey's are in.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).
> 
> Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion



 back.  I was following along of FB. Looks like you had a wonderful time and those pictures are just so beautiful. I love the rainbow picture.  And Zoey is just too cute.


----------



## DMGeurts

dis4harley said:


> Here is an outfit I worked on this week.



Adorable!  My oldest dd loves monkeys.  



cogero said:


> I was out in NJ all day at my BFFs house. of course my son is still being a monster but BFF's DH is fabulous with him and so patient so it was great. This is the family coming on our December trip so it was funny talking in code so their DS didn't hear.
> 
> So much fabulous stuff has been posted today. I am just too tired and sunburnt to post right now LOL.
> 
> Oh and my DH always has to sit with his back to a wall and facing the door but I think that has to do with being a police officer



Sorry about ds being a monster, and I hope your sunburn feels better soon.



billwendy said:


> The bow looks GREAT!! We'd love to have you join the Big Give - you could join now and kind of watch what goes on and then sign up when you can. There is no pressure!
> 
> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).
> 
> Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion



Zoey is so cute!  Were you able to have her in the cabin there and back?

Wendy, I really want to thank you for sharing your Camp Promise pictures with us...  It looks like such an amazing time!  I also wanted to say that you (and everyone else here) really inspire me to do for others, I see what you do with the BG and Camp Promise - you really are a wonderful human being and I hope that many people remind you of that IRL.  

D~


----------



## teresajoy

Just checking in! TMTQ though!

I've been in Toledo since Friday, but I did some quick scans while I was gone. We had a fabulous  weekend, but it's  nice  to be home!

There were some awfully pretty things  posted!

Wendy, I always love  looking at your camp pictures!!! Thank you so much for sharing  them.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Guys!!

Zoey was in the cabin with us on the way there, but had to travel with my nephew Matt on the way home (he went home a day early for a wedding) because there was already 1 in cabin pet on the way home. 

I think its amazing how we all work together to help others - its so cool!!!


----------



## squirrel

After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.

This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.


----------



## livndisney

squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



You could add a white panel to raise up the neckline. I had to do that on one of DD dresses awhile ago. I tried a ruffle and it just drew attention to area, but the panel blended in.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



We were there last October and I swear I saw that outfit on a little girl who rode the bus to AK with us!  I always notice other kids in customs because there usually aren't that many, lol!



disneymomof1 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOR]




Everything is great!  My daughter is 7 and she still loves everything too.  It will break my heart when she doesn't anymore.



mkwj said:


>



Very cute, I wish I could do hairbows.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *e nd hung them up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze's,partially covered by his balloon...but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love those!


----------



## sheridee32

Rockygirl1 said:


> Definitley with being law enforcement!  My DH does the same!
> 
> I have a good friend who both her and her DH are law enforcement... I asked her about sitting with her back to the door and she said she and her DH fight about it all the time!



My husband and I both retired from the texas prison system this year and we both have to sit where we can see the door our kids no not to try and take those seats. It something that you just do you are trained to know your surroundings I go into a building and I naturally start looking for all the exits and check out all the people airports are wild.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> Do you have your own horses?  Alexa started riding lessons in RI but we simply can't afford them here.  Well, we can, but I am so scared that once our house goes back on the market it is going to sit empty so no horse lessons -- money goes into savings.  I did horse camps on base last year for the kids but now my kids are in different age groups and they make a parent stay now until your child is 8 y/o.  I have no clue what barrel racing is!  I really don't know anything about horses other than that they cost a lot of money!  My kids did English lessons too -- my dh said everything out west is western (he grew up in UT).  I can't wait to see your next shirts.  I am working on two sets right now of horse fabric skirts and will do matching t's but still need to get a t for one of the sets and trims for the skirts.  I'm in no hurry b/c they will likely be school skirts and not summer play clothes.



We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.






Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).






Connor and my husband riding-Connor isn't nearly as into horses as Alexa is.  He will ride for a little while and he's done.  Alexa never gets enough.


----------



## JMD1979

I feel horrible that I have fallen soooo far behind! My oldest DD (8 on Jul. 24) talked me into letting her sew! LOL! She really did a great job and has some amazing potential, but she took so much of my time!  I'm defiantly not complaining we had fantastic bonding time! Anyway I just wanted to pop in before I got even farther behind.  Everything posted has been fantastic! WTMTQ! And I don't want to leave anyone out so I will just say that I skimmed through it all and loved every bit! Tomorrow I will try to post some pics of what my DD (and I) made. I did take some shots tonight but they are horrible... I need some daylight! 

Jeana


----------



## DMGeurts

squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



Oh no, I can't believe your neice said she wouldn't wear the dress you worked so hard on... did she say why?

What about eyelet trim at the top?  That would remind me of Minnie's dress.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor and my husband riding-Connor isn't nearly as into horses as Alexa is.  He will ride for a little while and he's done.  Alexa never gets enough.



Awww... I grew up riding western - so your pictures bring back some very happy memories for me.    As usual, the kids are adorable!



JMD1979 said:


> I feel horrible that I have fallen soooo far behind! My oldest DD (8 on Jul. 24) talked me into letting her sew! LOL! She really did a great job and has some amazing potential, but she took so much of my time!  I'm defiantly not complaining we had fantastic bonding time! Anyway I just wanted to pop in before I got even farther behind.  Everything posted has been fantastic! WTMTQ! And I don't want to leave anyone out so I will just say that I skimmed through it all and loved every bit! Tomorrow I will try to post some pics of what my DD (and I) made. I did take some shots tonight but they are horrible... I need some daylight!
> 
> Jeana



Falling behind happens... Lately, I've just been popping in when I have a chance, and write out comments quick, then post them.  It might seem like I am here all the time - but really, I'm not.  LOL  I can't wait to see what you and your dd created together.  

Does everyone have their ruffler ready for today?  I will be the first to admit that I didn't get upstairs to check out my ruffler last night...  I plan to start ruffling tomorrow.  I got all excited about the BG last night - so I got my pattern cut for that...  Then I worked on the Woody pants that I've been procrasting on since we got back from The Netherlands - all I have left to do is add the buttons to the shirt - then I will have that outfit off my back.    Not that I didn't enjoy making it, I was just really stumped with what to do with the bottoms.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> The bow looks GREAT!! We'd love to have you join the Big Give - you could join now and kind of watch what goes on and then sign up when you can. There is no pressure!
> 
> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).
> 
> Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cutie pies are a combo of kids from our church and the kids who live out there all in their Camp Promise shirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the director of Camp and his little boy resetting the Christmas Tree bowling that Chiara graciously helped me out with!!! Thanks Chiara!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite campers, Taylon - she was sneaking up on me in Arts and Crafts Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cute little guy and his counselor Gerry. Gerry Feury is an ex Philadelphia Eagle - he was HUGE compared to this little guy, but what a great match they were - they were always so adorable together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, my jobs were Arts and crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swim Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And evening review games - which included the pluck the turkey game which ended up being the hit of the week both weeks - it was hillarious!!!!! One of my friends that went with  us from church had made a chicken costume for her son before, so she adapted a brown pair of PJ's I got. Then we used a foam block, some dowels, posterboard and a lot of feathers to make the feathers that the campers plucked from the turkey - the director did a GREAT job of hamming it all up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Matt's 7th year as well - he has gone from dishwasher to camp couselor and he just loves the campers - these 3 have practically grown up together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so happy to serve these wonderful campers!!! They are amazing and just teach us so much!! It was a cool year weatherwise, but the campers seemed calmer and more interactive than ever.....Bill has already started his count down for next year!! Thanks to everyone who thought and prayed for us the past 2 weeks!!!!


What great pictures!   Thank you so much for sharing them.  My favorite is the last pic of Bill and Zoey!  I bet all the campers adore Zoey and I think it's fabulous that you get to bring her. 



squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.


You are worried about the neckline being too low?  I just wear a knit camisole under things that are too low cut.  Or a good push up bra to flaunt the coconuts!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor and my husband riding-Connor isn't nearly as into horses as Alexa is.  He will ride for a little while and he's done.  Alexa never gets enough.


No rodeo out east!  I guess that's why I didn't know what barrel racing was.  And I can't even begin to imagine anyone going to school here on a rodeo scholarship!

They do teach Western at some of the stables here and I actually think it would be easier to transition from English to Western than vice versa which is good if we ever move out west.  And I did have to do a Western saddle applique on my dd's skirt b/c that's the only saddle applique I could find, but the fabric is Stablemates and is more western style anyway and I figure unless you ride one would never know the difference.  And I wondered how riding helmets looked with Western apparel, but I see you all just substitute a cowboy hat instead!  

Sadly my son likes riding just as much as my dd.  He'll get his pick of girls that way, but it drains my pocketbook all the more.  And seeing your pics is making me think I should still sign my kids up for camp.  I'm willing to bet there are still openings since it's $$$.





JMD1979 said:


> I feel horrible that I have fallen soooo far behind! My oldest DD (8 on Jul. 24) talked me into letting her sew! LOL! She really did a great job and has some amazing potential, but she took so much of my time!  I'm defiantly not complaining we had fantastic bonding time! Anyway I just wanted to pop in before I got even farther behind.  Everything posted has been fantastic! WTMTQ! And I don't want to leave anyone out so I will just say that I skimmed through it all and loved every bit! Tomorrow I will try to post some pics of what my DD (and I) made. I did take some shots tonight but they are horrible... I need some daylight!
> 
> Jeana


Awesome that your dd is loving sewing, but yes, when my dd helps me out it's time consuming.  I love the time with her and when I work on a BG project I just tell her she can't help me.


----------



## dianemom2

livndisney said:


> You could add a white panel to raise up the neckline. I had to do that on one of DD dresses awhile ago. I tried a ruffle and it just drew attention to area, but the panel blended in.



I like the panel idea but maybe a yellow panel in keeping with the theme of the shirt???


----------



## Fruto76

squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.


The top is so cute. I think you could add a white panel to the neckline if you are uncomfortable. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor and my husband riding-Connor isn't nearly as into horses as Alexa is.  He will ride for a little while and he's done.  Alexa never gets enough.


Love these pics. I rode for a couple years as a child in MA. I loved it. My dd loves horses and shows interest, but we just don't have stables and lessons around here. The closest my kids have been to riding is the ponies at Fort Wilderness. 

Welcome home, Wendy. Not sure how, but I lost your pics somewhere in my quote Looks like you guys had a great time. The pictures of camp made me smile, and then the scenery made my jaw drop. The yellow flowery field one doesn't even look real! Really beautiful. Thanks for sharing! 

Add my DH to the list of door watchers and surrounding checker-outers. When we first met I would always just slide into any seat. And he would say uh uh...you have to move.  took a while to get used to and I didn't understand why for the longest. I tought it was just one of his crazy quirks. (he did 12 years in USMC & the past 5 in AF)


----------



## Blyssfull

Gosh, I fall behind for a day and half and have 10 pages to catch up on. WTMTQ...AND a big give. I have so much to do for our trip (that I'm being completely lazy about) I think I'm going to wait til we get back before I participate again... This and the fact that I don't have a ruffle foot to participate with makes me sad. 


I went to Joann's yesterday to catch up on some supplies to play more with my machine and the lady who teaches there is awesome. She helped me out a lot *but I was curious if most of you guys buy your stabilizer from the bolt or prepackaged? If you buy from the bolt how much do you usually get at a time? *

Y'all weren't kidding when you said embroidery is an expensive hobby!  

This is my last week with my daughter before school starts... she goes to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer. bah. So hopefully we'll get a lot of fun things in.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Can't wait to see what you guys do with your ruffle feet.


----------



## tricia

vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.



Very cute.  I love rag quilts.



harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable



They look awesome.




disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lady like pose !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOR]




Everything looks great.  I really love the colourful mickey twirl from the other post that I lost.




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ready for a little princess to spoil? Little Brooke was diagnosed with a cancerous Wilms Tumor last summer. At only 2 and a half years old and with a newborn baby sister, she was such a trooper and full of joy. She endured all of her treatments, and is now ready for a celebration. Ariel is her favorite princess, and she is just so excited with anything Under the Sea! These are frilly little girlies with lots of style - lol - and they are flying to Disney all the way from Canada! The ship date is August 6, 2011! Thanks so much for checking this one out - 2 little girls to doll up - Baby stuff is needed!! too!!
> 
> Thanks so much - can't wait to see who gets there first



So cute.  Looks like I missed out on making any clothing for them though, too slow this time.



mkwj said:


> Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.
> 
> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.



Awesome, looks like you are a painter to me.  I could never do it that well.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here are a few pillowcase dresses i made last weekend,i love the darker roses and the paisley  prints best. I work in a daycare center adn took these and a couple of skirt/shirt sets i had made nd hung them up to see if they would sell...it ws a no go,lots of attention but no one bought anything,the 2 piece sets were $15 and these 3 pc dresses for $10 each.I think many of the parents have no clue about these kinds of clothes.I did have one mom go gaga over the paisley dress but her baby girl  just turned one but she siad if i made a peasent top with capri's she'd get it! she also said i was asking too little for the clothes...made me feel good. My oldest dd works in an office nd i think the ladies there may be interested.Gonna make some fall themed things and she will share pix and see what happens. not wanting togo into buisness but i can only make so much for my g'daughter's and gifts for friends kids. anyway i wanted t share...thank s for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are 2 of the painted tee's my dd made for our 2008 trip,i need to get her to paint on jeans to go with tops i make...
> Elli designed it herself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze's,partially covered by his balloon...but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Super cute.




dis4harley said:


> Here is an outfit I worked on this week.



Awww, love the monkey outfit.



billwendy said:


> Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion



So glad you had a good time.  Love all the pics that you share.  Welcome back.



squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



I hope you work out a solution, cause it looks really cute.


----------



## billwendy

We are doing great with Brooke's Big Give. We could still use a few things though - Family Wish Shirts (family of 4), scrapbook, baby stuff, backpack for Brooke maybe to carry on the plane? They are just so CUTE!! Stop on by - and if you did sign up, please check back every now and then - if you are making a dress for the baby, someone has volunteered to do diaper covers if you are unable to do them!!!! Thanks Everyone!!

I have a bad case of the back to work blues going on!!! ICK!!!! I just dont want to go back! Although I love my job, since our department moved to the basement and I cant see outside, I think it really affects me....makes me feel more like Im stuck in a rut or something????


----------



## branmuffin

QUESTION:    I haven't posted in a while, but I have a question for the experts: I just came into posession of a Singer Quantum Futura CE200 sewing/embroidery machine. I have never touched embroidery, so I don't know much about it. I tried to upload the software that came with it, but it isn't compatible with my computer. Does anyone know if I can just get some other kind of software to use. I know I've seen some on this thread mention Embird or Stitch Era Universal. I looked on the Singer website but the only updates they have for the software go up to XP but I have Windows 7. Any help or insight woudl be greatly appreciated! 

TIA, 

Brandi


----------



## Meshell2002

JMD1979 said:


> I feel horrible that I have fallen soooo far behind! My oldest DD (8 on Jul. 24) talked me into letting her sew! LOL! She really did a great job and has some amazing potential, but she took so much of my time!  I'm defiantly not complaining we had fantastic bonding time! Anyway I just wanted to pop in before I got even farther behind.  Everything posted has been fantastic! WTMTQ! And I don't want to leave anyone out so I will just say that I skimmed through it all and loved every bit! Tomorrow I will try to post some pics of what my DD (and I) made. I did take some shots tonight but they are horrible... I need some daylight!
> 
> Jeana



Don't feel bad! I was gone for 2 days and now I'm behind too!

TMTQ and its all beautiful. I am trying to get the kids ready for school.....their preschool starts back Aug 1st I know it seems early but they take 2 fall breaks, christmas, and then spring break...and get out in mid may....so that's just when it starts.

The good news is that that means I can get some fall project sewing done....and I'm already starting my list.

I made use of this week's 50% off coupons at Joanns to start buying costume fabric for DD's dress up....she'll need some for the trip, halloween, birthday and just general dressup....plus she's just that age where they like to dress up. So now I'm prewashing fabric....I think the first one is going to be rapunzel, then back to school stripwork jumper, then I HAVE to start on the trip shirts, DS birthday tshirt.....like I said my list is growing....at least w/ the kids in school 4 hrs/ day I can get something done.

This week is swim lessons and VBS....so very little sewing going on. I'm probably going to have to wait on BG....til after I get some stuff done before I can tackle another one.

In case anyone is wondering....the yard sale AG is put together now, and wearing lucy's green pants...she looks better in them with her pinker complexion


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



Oh no!! Why won't she wear the dress???

I like the idea of adding a modesty panel to this top, or a little t-shirt underneath. I buy men's ribbed t-shirts (in the packages) and wear them underneath things that are a little low. 


WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor and my husband riding-Connor isn't nearly as into horses as Alexa is.  He will ride for a little while and he's done.  Alexa never gets enough.



GREAT pictures!!! I had a horse growing up, but I've told the girls they can't have one until they move out! This weekend, Lydia kept herself busy during sessions at our convention by drawing pictures of horses and the supplies she figured they'd need. She wasn't happy when I told her I still wasn't going to get her one!




VBAndrea said:


> You are worried about the neckline being too low?  I just wear a knit camisole under things that are too low cut.  Or a good push up bra to flaunt the coconuts!
> 
> 
> No rodeo out east!  I guess that's why I didn't know what barrel racing was.  And I can't even begin to imagine anyone going to school here on a rodeo scholarship!



The coconuts just made me laugh! 

We have rodeos in Michigan, just move here! 



Blyssfull said:


> I went to Joann's yesterday to catch up on some supplies to play more with my machine and the lady who teaches there is awesome. She helped me out a lot *but I was curious if most of you guys buy your stabilizer from the bolt or prepackaged? If you buy from the bolt how much do you usually get at a time? *
> 
> Y'all weren't kidding when you said embroidery is an expensive hobby!
> 
> This is my last week with my daughter before school starts... she goes to her dad's for the last two weeks of summer. bah. So hopefully we'll get a lot of fun things in.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. Can't wait to see what you guys do with your ruffle feet.



The last few times I've just bought the entire bolt of stabilizer! (only when I have a 40% or more off coupon though)



Meshell2002 said:


> In case anyone is wondering....the yard sale AG is put together now, and wearing lucy's green pants...she looks better in them with her pinker complexion



PHEW!!!! I saw her in pieces as I was skimming and was worried about her! Great deal by the way! Are you going to share a picture of her with us now that she has pulled herself together?




billwendy said:


> We are doing great with Brooke's Big Give. We could still use a few things though - Family Wish Shirts (family of 4), scrapbook, baby stuff, backpack for Brooke maybe to carry on the plane? They are just so CUTE!! Stop on by - and if you did sign up, please check back every now and then - if you are making a dress for the baby, someone has volunteered to do diaper covers if you are unable to do them!!!! Thanks Everyone!!
> 
> I have a bad case of the back to work blues going on!!! ICK!!!! I just dont want to go back! Although I love my job, since our department moved to the basement and I cant see outside, I think it really affects me....makes me feel more like Im stuck in a rut or something????




I can't imagine you working in a basement Wendy! You need sunshine! My cousin swears by a little device she has. I don't know the technical term, but she calls it a "blue light" because that's what it is. Maybe that would help you feel better down in the basement!


----------



## RMAMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> We were there last October and I swear I saw that outfit on a little girl who rode the bus to AK with us!  I always notice other kids in customs because there usually aren't that many, lol!


I remember you, I don't know why we didn't say hello to each other. I was probably wrapped up in the kids. I don't remember the exact outfits your kids had on but I remember thinking that I knew the patterns. LOL! 





Blyssfull said:


> I went to Joann's yesterday to catch up on some supplies to play more with my machine and the lady who teaches there is awesome. She helped me out a lot *but I was curious if most of you guys buy your stabilizer from the bolt or prepackaged? If you buy from the bolt how much do you usually get at a time? *
> 
> Y'all weren't kidding when you said embroidery is an expensive hobby!



I buy stabilizer from Marathon because I like the precut tear away. but I have also ordered a bolt of it from Joanns.com with a 40% off coupon.

So whats the plan with the ruffler foot, is someone showing up at my house to show me how to use it or am I on my own. LOL!


----------



## ivey_family

squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



Very cute fabric!  This looks like the Simplicity (hah!) pattern I'm using for a Mickey shirt for myself.  I made five, count them 5!, muslin mockups of this pattern before finally cutting it out of my fashion fabric.  The sizing and fit on that pattern are utterly bizarre.  I finally did make enough adjustments so that it fits and is not revealing.  If you are at all interested in remaking the upper part, I can explain the changes I made to the pattern.  Otherwise, I think some white lace sewn in, or a tank top underneath, would look very nice!  

Aren't commercial patterns fun?  I never go right to fashion fabric anymore when using one - the fit is just too unpredictable.






Here's a little teaser of my partially completed shirt.  It is on hold until my mother brings me her embroidery machine in August.  I've got to do the applique before attaching the lower part.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

I apologize if this has been mentioned, I'm a few pages behind.

For those of you working on learning your feet  goodvibes), I ran across this page on Singer's website.  Presser Feet Help.  It has both printed and video instructions for most of the feet you're likely to try.  I'm using my rolled hem foot today, so I brushed up on that technique. Their explanation is MUCH better than the one in my machine manual.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

RMAMom said:


> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.



The outfit is great and that picture is beyond PRECIOUS!!  I just love it! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buzz lightyear comic strip fabric, in a portrait peasant with polka dot sleeves and easy fits !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Seuss dress that she wore to Universal Studios !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!



Cute creations!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ready for a little princess to spoil? Little Brooke was diagnosed with a cancerous Wilms Tumor last summer. At only 2 and a half years old and with a newborn baby sister, she was such a trooper and full of joy. She endured all of her treatments, and is now ready for a celebration. Ariel is her favorite princess, and she is just so excited with anything Under the Sea! These are frilly little girlies with lots of style - lol - and they are flying to Disney all the way from Canada! The ship date is August 6, 2011! Thanks so much for checking this one out - 2 little girls to doll up - Baby stuff is needed!! too!!
> 
> Thanks so much - can't wait to see who gets there first



This family is adorable!!  We're at a stand still with trying to sell the house, so I'm going to jump in on this one since I've started busting back out my crafting supplies.


----------



## billwendy

Diz-Mommy said:


> This family is adorable!!  We're at a stand still with trying to sell the house, so I'm going to jump in on this one since I've started busting back out my crafting supplies.



Sorry bout your house, but YAY that you are busting the craft supplies back out!!! come on over

Teresa - I wonder what the blue light thing is called???? It doesnt look like a basement down there, its really state of the art and decorated nicely - I just feel that without being able to look outside, things are always the same. Also we are in one huge office now, where we used to have 3-5 in one office at a time which was nice. I guess Im missing the old days!!!


----------



## cogero

We are heading out for an early dinner. Tonight I am finishing a Give and an order and may do something for DS. 

Or I may be really energetic and finish both gives tonight since I bought the shirts for Brookes today.

The project this week is to also finish the 3 outfits cut out and their matching shirts.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> So whats the plan with the ruffler foot, is someone showing up at my house to show me how to use it or am I on my own. LOL!



I think everyone is supposed to show up at D's house with their feet.  I have her address but I will have to sell it to you and it comes at a very high price!



The BG has me out of my sewing slump.  I started cutting fabric today and I hope to get the outfits done by mid next week at the latest.  I can't sew right now as my kids are being HORRID today!  I haven't even been able to leave the house to mail D's fabric -- there is no way my naughty children can go out in public with me.  I am so hoping dh comes home soon so I can exit.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Just a quick drive by to say hello.  I am not dead, just working 6 days a week and doubles on Fri/Sat/Sun.

I haven't sewn much other than chef pants when I am too tired to do laundry.  I will see all of you when I get done with work and back from Europe.


----------



## turtlegirl25

disneymomof1 said:


> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!



Love this skirt!  Looks fairly easy.  Is there a pattern?  Are those rectangular strips and then gathered at the top?  *This might be my first piece of clothing I make!*  I showed my girls (6 & 8) some of the outfits and they are anxious for me to get going!  

Thanks for sharing everyone.  So impressed.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)

Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...

He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.

(forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)

Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...

I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.



So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.  



Nini


----------



## squirrel

DMGeurts said:


> Oh no, I can't believe your neice said she wouldn't wear the dress you worked so hard on... did she say why?
> 
> What about eyelet trim at the top?  That would remind me of Minnie's dress.
> 
> D~



No reason.  She's just like that.  My sister even called her a Brat (don't worry my niece couldn't hear), when I told her what she said.

I called up the company that makes the pattern and asked about it.  Found out that they make the patterns for size B cup if there isn't any size difference for the bodice.  It would be nice if they printed that somewhere.  The pattern starts at a size 16, how many people that are that size only have a B cup?  She said I can get a different pattern of their's for free.

I'm not sure what I will do- leaning towards a white panel or white eyelet.  A cami under it, will just add another layer and in WDW I don't need that.  Sorry, but I can't wear it out in public without something.  If I go with the white panel, should I do an elastic gather along the top like it is right now or would just a plain straight across one look better?


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just a quick drive by to say hello.  I am not dead, just working 6 days a week and doubles on Fri/Sat/Sun.
> 
> I haven't sewn much other than chef pants when I am too tired to do laundry.  I will see all of you when I get done with work and back from Europe.



Hi April!! Where are you workin? What are ya doing? Miss ya! Have you been rafting yet?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

billwendy said:


> The bow looks GREAT!! We'd love to have you join the Big Give - you could join now and kind of watch what goes on and then sign up when you can. There is no pressure!
> 
> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).
> 
> Zoey travelled with us in her usual fasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cutie pies are a combo of kids from our church and the kids who live out there all in their Camp Promise shirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the director of Camp and his little boy resetting the Christmas Tree bowling that Chiara graciously helped me out with!!! Thanks Chiara!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite campers, Taylon - she was sneaking up on me in Arts and Crafts Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cute little guy and his counselor Gerry. Gerry Feury is an ex Philadelphia Eagle - he was HUGE compared to this little guy, but what a great match they were - they were always so adorable together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, my jobs were Arts and crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swim Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And evening review games - which included the pluck the turkey game which ended up being the hit of the week both weeks - it was hillarious!!!!! One of my friends that went with  us from church had made a chicken costume for her son before, so she adapted a brown pair of PJ's I got. Then we used a foam block, some dowels, posterboard and a lot of feathers to make the feathers that the campers plucked from the turkey - the director did a GREAT job of hamming it all up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Matt's 7th year as well - he has gone from dishwasher to camp couselor and he just loves the campers - these 3 have practically grown up together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were so happy to serve these wonderful campers!!! They are amazing and just teach us so much!! It was a cool year weatherwise, but the campers seemed calmer and more interactive than ever.....Bill has already started his count down for next year!! Thanks to everyone who thought and prayed for us the past 2 weeks!!!!


thank you for shareing your wonderful pictures form camp! makes my heart smile!


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned, I'm a few pages behind.
> 
> For those of you working on learning your feet  goodvibes), I ran across this page on Singer's website.  Presser Feet Help.  It has both printed and video instructions for most of the feet you're likely to try.  I'm using my rolled hem foot today, so I brushed up on that technique. Their explanation is MUCH better than the one in my machine manual.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for the link - this was really awesome of you to do.  Please feel free to join us in learning our feet... there's no requirement - just need your machine and feet.  



cogero said:


> We are heading out for an early dinner. Tonight I am finishing a Give and an order and may do something for DS.
> 
> Or I may be really energetic and finish both gives tonight since I bought the shirts for Brookes today.
> 
> The project this week is to also finish the 3 outfits cut out and their matching shirts.



Wow Chiara - you always impress me with what you are able to accomplish!



VBAndrea said:


> I think everyone is supposed to show up at D's house with their feet.  I have her address but I will have to sell it to you and it comes at a very high price!
> 
> 
> 
> The BG has me out of my sewing slump.  I started cutting fabric today and I hope to get the outfits done by mid next week at the latest.  I can't sew right now as my kids are being HORRID today!  I haven't even been able to leave the house to mail D's fabric -- there is no way my naughty children can go out in public with me.  I am so hoping dh comes home soon so I can exit.



Yep - foot party and my house.  BYOF.  

Don't worry about not mailing my fabric...  I don't even remember what it was anymore - and I certainly don't have any projects in mind.  I am certain I purchased it to decorate my fabric shelves.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Just a quick drive by to say hello.  I am not dead, just working 6 days a week and doubles on Fri/Sat/Sun.
> 
> I haven't sewn much other than chef pants when I am too tired to do laundry.  I will see all of you when I get done with work and back from Europe.



Hi!  Thanks for saying hello...  We miss you around here.    I hope you'll be able to join in the sewing fun again soon.



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry Nini - I sure hope they are able to fix your neck soon.  Insurance Co. drive me crazy - they don't have to live with the pain.  



squirrel said:


> No reason.  She's just like that.  My sister even called her a Brat (don't worry my niece couldn't hear), when I told her what she said.
> 
> I called up the company that makes the pattern and asked about it.  Found out that they make the patterns for size B cup if there isn't any size difference for the bodice.  It would be nice if they printed that somewhere.  The pattern starts at a size 16, how many people that are that size only have a B cup?  She said I can get a different pattern of their's for free.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do- leaning towards a white panel or white eyelet.  A cami under it, will just add another layer and in WDW I don't need that.  Sorry, but I can't wear it out in public without something.  If I go with the white panel, should I do an elastic gather along the top like it is right now or would just a plain straight across one look better?



That was nice that the Co. offered you a nother pattern - but I would be so leery of making another one of their patterns.

I am not sure if you should go straight across with the fabric or curve it...  I just think that eyelet would look nice - maybe straight across?

D~


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just a quick drive by to say hello.  I am not dead, just working 6 days a week and doubles on Fri/Sat/Sun.
> 
> I haven't sewn much other than chef pants when I am too tired to do laundry.  I will see all of you when I get done with work and back from Europe.



Can't wait for you to have more time to post. We miss you.



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}

D~ I don't get half of what I post done but I have a few things that must get done tonight.


----------



## VBAndrea

turtlegirl25 said:


> Love this skirt!  Looks fairly easy.  Is there a pattern?  Are those rectangular strips and then gathered at the top?  *This might be my first piece of clothing I make!*  I showed my girls (6 & 8) some of the outfits and they are anxious for me to get going!
> 
> Thanks for sharing everyone.  So impressed.


I'm just sticking my nose in again since you didn't ask me, but I feel like replying.  Leslie has a great tut on how to do a double layer stripwork twirl skirt and there is a pic of hers on her blog.  I love this, my dd does and it's ultra twirly.
This is the link:
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Who won't pay for the MRI?  The new insurance company?  They need to pay for it and sue your old insurance company if necessary.  I am very anti-suing in the medical field b/c most doctors are truly trying to help people, but this sounds like an insurance issue and not a doctor issue and insurance companies are not hurting.  The only thing they are hurting are doctor's salaries.  My sister used to be a nurse for an insurance company that reviewed medical claims -- they will have someone there to handle it and get what needs to be done actually done.
  I'd put in 100 hugs or more for you but then the Disboard won't let me post it!




DMGeurts said:


> Don't worry about not mailing my fabric...  I don't even remember what it was anymore - and I certainly don't have any projects in mind.  I am certain I purchased it to decorate my fabric shelves.
> 
> 
> D~


It was Dora fabric with Boots the Monkey all over it too.  You said you wanted to make an evening gown out of it for yourself to coordinate with the Diego tux you made your dh for that mega-ball you are going to.  Ring a bell?  I'm glad you are in no hurry -- that might mean I won't dash to the PO tonight and save it for Wednesday (can't go tomorrow--sorry).  I promise it will get to you.  It's all packaged up and sitting on the kitchen island.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> It was Dora fabric with Boots the Monkey all over it too.  You said you wanted to make an evening gown out of it for yourself to coordinate with the Diego tux you made your dh for that mega-ball you are going to.  Ring a bell?  I'm glad you are in no hurry -- that might mean I won't dash to the PO tonight and save it for Wednesday (can't go tomorrow--sorry).  I promise it will get to you.  It's all packaged up and sitting on the kitchen island.



Oh yes, now I remember...  I need to order tickets for that ball, as well.  

Seriously Andrea - take your time - I am in no rush for it.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'd like to know how long these insurnance companies took to get thier medical license and practice medicine? I had vertigo so bad about a year ago, that I literally could not lift my head from the pillow. My Dr. ordered a mri and the insurance company refused it. How do they know what is going on? I think I knew more then either the Dr. or the insurance company, as I felt it was sinus allergy related, got myself on clairitin regular, and it took care of itself. 

Anyway, if you were to look at the top 25 overpaid CEO's, 2 of them are from health insurance companies.


----------



## mkwj

branmuffin said:


> QUESTION:    I haven't posted in a while, but I have a question for the experts: I just came into posession of a Singer Quantum Futura CE200 sewing/embroidery machine. I have never touched embroidery, so I don't know much about it. I tried to upload the software that came with it, but it isn't compatible with my computer. Does anyone know if I can just get some other kind of software to use. I know I've seen some on this thread mention Embird or Stitch Era Universal. I looked on the Singer website but the only updates they have for the software go up to XP but I have Windows 7. Any help or insight woudl be greatly appreciated!
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Brandi



I don't know if this will work, but go to the Singer website and see if there is a software download.  I have the brother software and with mine I can't use the disk to download to my computer.  I have to go to their website to download from there.  I recently had to do this with my Windows 7.  If not call tech support.  HTH



ivey_family said:


> Here's a little teaser of my partially completed shirt.  It is on hold until my mother brings me her embroidery machine in August.  I've got to do the applique before attaching the lower part.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Can't wait to see it when it is done.  Looks cute



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry you are going through this.  Insurance companies are sooo much fun to work with.


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





I understand what you are going through.....we have surgery thinking it will "fix" things and when it doesn't, we grieve, get angry, and feel sorry for ourselves.  (Speaking from experience.)  Having the insurance company say we don't "need" something when our doctor says we do is very frustrating and just adds to what you are already feeling.

Tell your doctor to resubmit and resubmit until they give in.  My doctors have had to do this with prescriptions--sometimes resubmitting 3 times before it is approved.  

I am having major "issues" as well with my neck and lower spine.  I do not want surgery again and meds aren't helping at all--so my doctor is talking about a power chair.  She said I need one that raises and lowers so I can do dishes, etc.  I am about to "give in" and tell her okay.  I'm expecting a fight from the insurance company because they are so expensive.


----------



## 3girlsmommy

Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> No reason.  She's just like that.  My sister even called her a Brat (don't worry my niece couldn't hear), when I told her what she said.
> 
> I called up the company that makes the pattern and asked about it.  Found out that they make the patterns for size B cup if there isn't any size difference for the bodice.  It would be nice if they printed that somewhere.  *The pattern starts at a size 16, how many people that are that size only have a B cup? * She said I can get a different pattern of their's for free.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do- leaning towards a white panel or white eyelet.  A cami under it, will just add another layer and in WDW I don't need that.  Sorry, but I can't wear it out in public without something.  If I go with the white panel, should I do an elastic gather along the top like it is right now or would just a plain straight across one look better?


Bolded By me.
 I know the pain in the opposite direction. I am one of those people. well kinda. I am not in a 16. I am a pooh sized woman in a size 26 with a B cup. finding bras and tops are a pain. They should have printed that on the pattern or the envelope in came in though.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> I'd like to know how long these insurnance companies took to get thier medical license and practice medicine? I had vertigo so bad about a year ago, that I literally could not lift my head from the pillow. My Dr. ordered a mri and the insurance company refused it. How do they know what is going on? I think I knew more then either the Dr. or the insurance company, as I felt it was sinus allergy related, got myself on clairitin regular, and it took care of itself.
> 
> Anyway, if you were to look at the top 25 overpaid CEO's, 2 of them are from health insurance companies.


The problem is IF your doctor didn't order the MRI and it so happened to be something serious then you could sue the doctor.  Doctors do more unnecessary tests these days since we live in a sue happy society.  I had hormonal related migraines and they ordered a head CT for me.  I didn't proceed with it -- I just stopped taking my birth control and problem solved.  But if I had a tumor and a CT wasn't ordered I could sue.  



3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?


Welcome!!!!



Piper said:


> I understand what you are going through.....we have surgery thinking it will "fix" things and when it doesn't, we grieve, get angry, and feel sorry for ourselves.  (Speaking from experience.)  Having the insurance company say we don't "need" something when our doctor says we do is very frustrating and just adds to what you are already feeling.
> 
> Tell your doctor to resubmit and resubmit until they give in.  My doctors have had to do this with prescriptions--sometimes resubmitting 3 times before it is approved.
> 
> I am having major "issues" as well with my neck and lower spine.  I do not want surgery again and meds aren't helping at all--so my doctor is talking about a power chair.  She said I need one that raises and lowers so I can do dishes, etc.  I am about to "give in" and tell her okay.  I'm expecting a fight from the insurance company because they are so expensive.


Oh Piper!  I am sorry to hear of all your health related troubles.  I was hoping things would be improving over time for you.    And there is nothing wrong with grieving, getting angry, or feeling sorry for yourself.  All very normal feelings that I wish you didn't have to endure.


----------



## aboveH20

Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.  

I found this one, and it _is_ easy, but uses a zipper, which I would modify with Velcro.  Also, I gathered the skirt instead of "tucking" it. After making the dress I decided to practice

   zippers

   rick rack

   top-stitching







Notice how I'm not showing you a photo of the zipper in the back.   It came from http://sewlikemymom.com/the-katie-dress-pattern/ if anyone is interested. 

So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).  

Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!

I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.


----------



## 3girlsmommy

Since I cannot post pics yet, I will try to describe the picture   There was a cute little Minnie inspired dress with a cupcake embroidered on the apron.  It had a ruffly strap (somewhere around page 10-15).


What Pattern is this? I have all kinds of Princessy Visions using this pattern!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here is a little dress that I finished today.




This one?  It looks like the Simply Sweet by CarlaC, with an apron added on.  You can buy it at www.youcanmakethis.com.  And Carla also has tutorials on her blog on how to turn it into a princess dress if that is what you are after.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.
> 
> I found this one, and it _is_ easy, but uses a zipper, which I would modify with Velcro.  Also, I gathered the skirt instead of "tucking" it. After making the dress I decided to practice
> 
> zippers
> 
> rick rack
> 
> top-stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not showing you a photo of the zipper in the back.   It came from http://sewlikemymom.com/the-katie-dress-pattern/ if anyone is interested.
> 
> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.



The dress is beautiful!  I notice Ginger is not modeling it.  I don't quite think that's Dawn modeling either, but I am rather curious.   And you dare not come home with a doll -- the bottles, err ah girls, will be jealous.

Speaking of AG dolls, my dd was on a mission yesterday spritzing (or sprinting as she calls it) her Barbie dolls hair.  I asked her to comb her AG doll's hair as well and her reply was, "no, I don't like her" 

Mary Poppins sounds like it will be wonderful.  Did you make a separate pillow case dress with applique for the occasion?  And the revolving restaurant sounds rather nice too.  We had one at the Hyatt in Milwaukee that I loved to go to.

Have a fabulous time in NYC!!!!


----------



## 3girlsmommy

yes thank you!


----------



## dianemom2

3girlsmommy said:


> Since I cannot post pics yet, I will try to describe the picture   There was a cute little Minnie inspired dress with a cupcake embroidered on the apron.  It had a ruffly strap (somewhere around page 10-15).
> 
> 
> What Pattern is this? I have all kinds of Princessy Visions using this pattern!




That was the simply sweet from CarlaC on youcanmakethis.com

I modified it to add a little apron.  There are lots of people who use this pattern and "princessify" it.  It is more expensive than buying a traditional pattern at Joanns or wherever but it is so much more versatile.  You should take a look at the group photobucket account to get a look at what some people have done with this pattern.


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all...thanks for the kind words.  Second, sorry for the rant.  I know there are a lot of people a lot worse off than I am.  In fact...the mom of my little mito friend...well HER mom is in the hospital as we speak.  Her family has been called in to tell her goodbye.  She needs an emergency surgery, but is too weak to survive it.  She is in complete organ failure.  And...through it all...my little friend's mom is trying to remain calm so she doesn't loose her newest little one.

The only thing good to come of this is ...my little mito friend will come to visit me tomorrow!



Nini


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.
> 
> I found this one, and it _is_ easy, but uses a zipper, which I would modify with Velcro.  Also, I gathered the skirt instead of "tucking" it. After making the dress I decided to practice
> 
> zippers
> 
> rick rack
> 
> top-stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not showing you a photo of the zipper in the back.   It came from http://sewlikemymom.com/the-katie-dress-pattern/ if anyone is interested.
> 
> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.




That pattern is on my list. I have to take Miss C to AG sometime during the summer. I guess I should make some sort of ressie for a meal there too. 

Cheryl have fun and you will love Mary Poppins.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> First of all...thanks for the kind words.  Second, sorry for the rant.  I know there are a lot of people a lot worse off than I am.  In fact...the mom of my little mito friend...well HER mom is in the hospital as we speak.  Her family has been called in to tell her goodbye.  She needs an emergency surgery, but is too weak to survive it.  She is in complete organ failure.  And...through it all...my little friend's mom is trying to remain calm so she doesn't loose her newest little one.
> 
> The only thing good to come of this is ...my little mito friend will come to visit me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




Oh Nini! 
I am so so sorry.  I have been praying for the mom and baby...  I will keep them all in my prayers... What an absolute heartbreaking time 
There are so many Mito families that it just breaks my heart to think about it...


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Sorry bout your house, but YAY that you are busting the craft supplies back out!!! come on over
> 
> Teresa - I wonder what the blue light thing is called???? It doesnt look like a basement down there, its really state of the art and decorated nicely - I just feel that without being able to look outside, things are always the same. Also we are in one huge office now, where we used to have 3-5 in one office at a time which was nice. I guess Im missing the old days!!!



I'm glad it's not a basementy basement!

Here is the light my cousin has (or one very similar)
http://www.amazon.com/Philips-goLITE-BLU-Therapy-Device/dp/B001I45XL8/ref=dp_cp_ob_hpc_title_0






squirrel said:


> No reason.  She's just like that.  My sister even called her a Brat (don't worry my niece couldn't hear), when I told her what she said.
> 
> I called up the company that makes the pattern and asked about it.  Found out that they make the patterns for size B cup if there isn't any size difference for the bodice.  It would be nice if they printed that somewhere.  The pattern starts at a size 16, how many people that are that size only have a B cup?  She said I can get a different pattern of their's for free.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do- leaning towards a white panel or white eyelet.  A cami under it, will just add another layer and in WDW I don't need that.  Sorry, but I can't wear it out in public without something.  If I go with the white panel, should I do an elastic gather along the top like it is right now or would just a plain straight across one look better?



I'm sorry about your niece!

I'm glad the company is giving you a free pattern, but why don't they print all this information on the pattern????


NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm so sorry!  Please feel free to vent away! 


Piper said:


> I understand what you are going through.....we have surgery thinking it will "fix" things and when it doesn't, we grieve, get angry, and feel sorry for ourselves.  (Speaking from experience.)  Having the insurance company say we don't "need" something when our doctor says we do is very frustrating and just adds to what you are already feeling.
> 
> Tell your doctor to resubmit and resubmit until they give in.  My doctors have had to do this with prescriptions--sometimes resubmitting 3 times before it is approved.
> 
> I am having major "issues" as well with my neck and lower spine.  I do not want surgery again and meds aren't helping at all--so my doctor is talking about a power chair.  She said I need one that raises and lowers so I can do dishes, etc.  I am about to "give in" and tell her okay.  I'm expecting a fight from the insurance company because they are so expensive.



Piper, I'm sorry for you too! 

My Grandma is 93 and VERY healthy. But, she is at the doctor every week, at least once having all sorts of unnecessary testing done. She is always convincing herself she is having one medical emergency or another (yes, she is a hypochondriac) It just makes me angry that ANYTHING she wants she can have done, but other people have to suffer in REAL pain.  



3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?



 We are very much like a little family here! 



aboveH20 said:


> Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.
> 
> I found this one, and it _is_ easy, but uses a zipper, which I would modify with Velcro.  Also, I gathered the skirt instead of "tucking" it. After making the dress I decided to practice
> 
> zippers
> 
> rick rack
> 
> top-stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not showing you a photo of the zipper in the back.   It came from http://sewlikemymom.com/the-katie-dress-pattern/ if anyone is interested.
> 
> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.



What an adorable little dress! I love the fabrics. 

You are going to have fun in NYC!!!!!!!! Are you planning on getting a doll? I have a whole list of ones I want! 



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...thanks for the kind words.  Second, sorry for the rant.  I know there are a lot of people a lot worse off than I am.  In fact...the mom of my little mito friend...well HER mom is in the hospital as we speak.  Her family has been called in to tell her goodbye.  She needs an emergency surgery, but is too weak to survive it.  She is in complete organ failure.  And...through it all...my little friend's mom is trying to remain calm so she doesn't loose her newest little one.
> 
> The only thing good to come of this is ...my little mito friend will come to visit me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm so very sorry for your friend. How very sad.


----------



## DMGeurts

3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?



Welcome!!  



aboveH20 said:


> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.



What a cute dress!  But where is Ginger???

If you come to MN - I would have lunch with you at the AG at MOA...    Grey hound is having a sale again.  I am sure your pillow case dress will be perfect for the occasion... however *we are still waiting for pictures... *   Did you make it just like Ginger's or did you add straps?

I hope you come home with a doll - just think of all the gorgeous dresses you could make!  



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...thanks for the kind words.  Second, sorry for the rant.  I know there are a lot of people a lot worse off than I am.  In fact...the mom of my little mito friend...well HER mom is in the hospital as we speak.  Her family has been called in to tell her goodbye.  She needs an emergency surgery, but is too weak to survive it.  She is in complete organ failure.  And...through it all...my little friend's mom is trying to remain calm so she doesn't loose her newest little one.
> 
> The only thing good to come of this is ...my little mito friend will come to visit me tomorrow!
> 
> Nini



Thinking of and praying for this poor family.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

Nini - I'm so sorry to hear of your frustration and of your friend's mom and babies!  Prayers going up now on their behalf!!

Wendy - Great photos!  The turkey costume was awesome!  It looks like an amazing event for all involved!



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the link - this was really awesome of you to do.  Please feel free to join us in learning our feet... there's no requirement - just need your machine and feet.
> 
> D~



Thank you!  I plan to!

I have been fiddling with my ruffler this evening using CarlaC's explanation, but it is not going well!  I actually have two rufflers that I inherited somewhere along the way.  They look the same, but one seems a little newer.  I started with the newer one, but cannot get it to NOT ruffle.  If you've looked at Carla's instructions, you have to find the minimum threshold.  Even when set at 0, mine still takes up quite a lot of fabric, and the smallest ratio I could get was 2.75x.  

Then I tried the older one, and it seems like it MIGHT allow no gathering on the lowest setting, but it either needs oiling, or is broken because the "folding teeth" are only moving once in a while, not with each stitch.  I don't have any oil at the moment either.  Grrr.

I'm taking my machine in tomorrow anyway because my button-holer is not working, so I guess I'll have them look at the ruffler, too.  A week without my machine!  

Is anyone else having luck with their rufflers?

Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Nini - I'm so sorry to hear of your frustration and of your friend's mom and babies!  Prayers going up now on their behalf!!
> 
> Wendy - Great photos!  The turkey costume was awesome!  It looks like an amazing event for all involved!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I plan to!
> 
> I have been fiddling with my ruffler this evening using CarlaC's explanation, but it is not going well!  I actually have two rufflers that I inherited somewhere along the way.  They look the same, but one seems a little newer.  I started with the newer one, but cannot get it to NOT ruffle.  If you've looked at Carla's instructions, you have to find the minimum threshold.  Even when set at 0, mine still takes up quite a lot of fabric, and the smallest ratio I could get was 2.75x.
> 
> Then I tried the older one, and it seems like it MIGHT allow no gathering on the lowest setting, but it either needs oiling, or is broken because the "folding teeth" are only moving once in a while, not with each stitch.  I don't have any oil at the moment either.  Grrr.
> 
> I'm taking my machine in tomorrow anyway because my button-holer is not working, so I guess I'll have them look at the ruffler, too.  A week without my machine!
> 
> Is anyone else having luck with their rufflers?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Well, I only have one ruffler and it's circa. 1954...  I will tell you that 2 threads of the screw showing gives me 3x ruffles.  0 threads of screw showing gives me my minimum (which I think is off and I'll explain why later).  1 thread showing gives me my 2x ruffles.  So, there is very little variable in there.

So, Carla's tutorial specifies the stitch length as "2.5"...  Well Miss Patience doesn't exactly work that way...  She does stitches per inch...  I wasn't thinking about that the first time I did the ruffle test, and I had her set at about 5 stitches per inch (which is about 1/4" stitches)... so my min ruffle might not actually be my min ruffle.  I plan to redo that portion of it tomorrow.

But the ruffles themselves are turning out awesome!  I am so thrilled to be learning these feet!  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

D - This might help you convert from stitches per inch to metric:

http://blog.tv-sewingcenter.com/sewing/metric-conversion-from-us-stitches-per-inch/

Glad to hear you're having some success, though it's weird how little variation there is!  Hopefully with the right stitch length that will improve!

Regards,
C.


----------



## JMD1979

DMGeurts said:


> Falling behind happens... Lately, I've just been popping in when I have a chance, and write out comments quick, then post them.  It might seem like I am here all the time - but really, I'm not.  LOL  I can't wait to see what you and your dd created together.
> 
> Does everyone have their ruffler ready for today? I will be the first to admit that I didn't get upstairs to check out my ruffler last night...  I plan to start ruffling tomorrow.  I got all excited about the BG last night - so I got my pattern cut for that...  Then I worked on the Woody pants that I've been procrasting on since we got back from The Netherlands - all I have left to do is add the buttons to the shirt - then I will have that outfit off my back.    Not that I didn't enjoy making it, I was just really stumped with what to do with the bottoms.
> 
> D~


Ooooo! I have my ruffler ready! It's always ready to go since I use it so much! It's actually kind of my hero!  I do think I will follow along with this foot though cause I would love to learn how to optimize my ruffles better!



billwendy said:


> We are doing great with Brooke's Big Give. We could still use a few things though - Family Wish Shirts (family of 4), scrapbook, baby stuff, backpack for Brooke maybe to carry on the plane? They are just so CUTE!! Stop on by - and if you did sign up, please check back every now and then - if you are making a dress for the baby, someone has volunteered to do diaper covers if you are unable to do them!!!! Thanks Everyone!!
> 
> I have a bad case of the back to work blues going on!!! ICK!!!! I just dont want to go back! Although I love my job, since our department moved to the basement and I cant see outside, I think it really affects me....makes me feel more like Im stuck in a rut or something????


 Someday I will get in on a big give!  As someone said in a previous post I have so much going on right now I am worried I wouldn't complete my project in time. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Don't feel bad! I was gone for 2 days and now I'm behind too!
> 
> TMTQ and its all beautiful. I am trying to get the kids ready for school.....their preschool starts back Aug 1st I know it seems early but they take 2 fall breaks, christmas, and then spring break...and get out in mid may....so that's just when it starts.
> 
> The good news is that that means I can get some fall project sewing done....and I'm already starting my list.
> 
> I made use of this week's 50% off coupons at Joanns to start buying costume fabric for DD's dress up....she'll need some for the trip, halloween, birthday and just general dressup....plus she's just that age where they like to dress up. So now I'm prewashing fabric....I think the first one is going to be rapunzel, then back to school stripwork jumper, then I HAVE to start on the trip shirts, DS birthday tshirt.....like I said my list is growing....at least w/ the kids in school 4 hrs/ day I can get something done.
> 
> This week is swim lessons and VBS....so very little sewing going on. I'm probably going to have to wait on BG....til after I get some stuff done before I can tackle another one.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering....the yard sale AG is put together now, and wearing lucy's green pants...she looks better in them with her pinker complexion


 Wow sounds like you have a busy rest of the summer ahead of you! Can't wait to see all you create!



ivey_family said:


> Very cute fabric!  This looks like the Simplicity (hah!) pattern I'm using for a Mickey shirt for myself.  I made five, count them 5!, muslin mockups of this pattern before finally cutting it out of my fashion fabric.  The sizing and fit on that pattern are utterly bizarre.  I finally did make enough adjustments so that it fits and is not revealing.  If you are at all interested in remaking the upper part, I can explain the changes I made to the pattern.  Otherwise, I think some white lace sewn in, or a tank top underneath, would look very nice!
> 
> Aren't commercial patterns fun?  I never go right to fashion fabric anymore when using one - the fit is just too unpredictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little teaser of my partially completed shirt.  It is on hold until my mother brings me her embroidery machine in August.  I've got to do the applique before attaching the lower part.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


 This is super cute! Can't wait to see the finished product!



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 Well it sounds like you have every right to be the guest of honor at a pity party! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything turns out for the better! 



aboveH20 said:


> Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.
> 
> I found this one, and it _is_ easy, but uses a zipper, which I would modify with Velcro.  Also, I gathered the skirt instead of "tucking" it. After making the dress I decided to practice
> 
> zippers
> 
> rick rack
> 
> top-stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not showing you a photo of the zipper in the back.   It came from http://sewlikemymom.com/the-katie-dress-pattern/ if anyone is interested.
> 
> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.


That little dress is darling! Have fun in NY! I would love to visit there someday!

continued next post


----------



## JMD1979

Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-





She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.

Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-





OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!

And while I'm on a mommy bragging spree  I have to share the pictures that the girls drew for me on my new white board DH got me for my craft room....











The funny part??? Well they were specifically told that they were not to touch this white board....  How could I be mad though when I walked in to see those masterpieces??

Jeana


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> I remember you, I don't know why we didn't say hello to each other. I was probably wrapped up in the kids. I don't remember the exact outfits your kids had on but I remember thinking that I knew the patterns. LOL!



This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks to everyone who commented on my "horse" pictures.  It seems that a lot of us have horse-obsessed kids, lol.  I didn't know that Fort Wilderness had pony rides.  Andrea, your comment about substituting a cowboy hat for a helmet made me laugh.  I have honestly never seen anyone wear a helmet while riding a horse.



JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Love those AG doll clothes!  There has been so many cute AG clothes posted lately that I'm dying to make some.  



JMD1979 said:


> I feel horrible that I have fallen soooo far behind! My oldest DD (8 on Jul. 24) talked me into letting her sew! LOL! She really did a great job and has some amazing potential, but she took so much of my time!  I'm defiantly not complaining we had fantastic bonding time! Anyway I just wanted to pop in before I got even farther behind.  Everything posted has been fantastic! WTMTQ! And I don't want to leave anyone out so I will just say that I skimmed through it all and loved every bit! Tomorrow I will try to post some pics of what my DD (and I) made. I did take some shots tonight but they are horrible... I need some daylight!
> 
> Jeana



That's great that your dd has caught the sewing bug.  Alexa is 7 and she likes to make "pockets" out of scraps, just using a plain old needle and thread.



squirrel said:


>



What about wearing a white tank under it?  I think it looks great.  Sorry about your niece.



Piper said:


> I understand what you are going through.....we have surgery thinking it will "fix" things and when it doesn't, we grieve, get angry, and feel sorry for ourselves.  (Speaking from experience.)  Having the insurance company say we don't "need" something when our doctor says we do is very frustrating and just adds to what you are already feeling.
> 
> Tell your doctor to resubmit and resubmit until they give in.  My doctors have had to do this with prescriptions--sometimes resubmitting 3 times before it is approved.
> 
> I am having major "issues" as well with my neck and lower spine.  I do not want surgery again and meds aren't helping at all--so my doctor is talking about a power chair.  She said I need one that raises and lowers so I can do dishes, etc.  I am about to "give in" and tell her okay.  I'm expecting a fight from the insurance company because they are so expensive.




Sorry about all of your health problems.  I can't imagine how frustrating that is.  Having to do battle with the insurance company just makes things worse, doesn't it.

Nini, I lost your quote but I just wanted to tell you that's just awful.  I can't imagine that you have to live with chronic pain because the insurance company is denying tests and further surgery.  So unfair!


----------



## cogero

JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-



Love the doll outfits. I actually have that stitch fabric waiting to be washed and cut out for our August trip.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.



I love the AK outfits.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> D - This might help you convert from stitches per inch to metric:
> 
> http://blog.tv-sewingcenter.com/sewing/metric-conversion-from-us-stitches-per-inch/
> 
> Glad to hear you're having some success, though it's weird how little variation there is!  Hopefully with the right stitch length that will improve!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you so much!    I guess I didn't realize that those types of sewing machine settings were in metric - I honestly didn't know what they stood for.  Even my old non-computerized Brother machine doesn't really have settings like that - so I just go with the flow.  For the ruffles, I just chose the stitch that I use most often and went from there.  It might not be "right" but it works.  LOL  I will go read up on this and see if it makes any more sense to me.  

Oh - and I think I missed the quote to your shirt yesterday...  It's turning out so cute, and I can't wait to see it finished.    It's too bad that you had to make so many mock ups of it before you could actually sew it...  That is exactly why I am afraid to buy patterns from the big 3 companies.



JMD1979 said:


> Ooooo! I have my ruffler ready! It's always ready to go since I use it so much! It's actually kind of my hero!  I do think I will follow along with this foot though cause I would love to learn how to optimize my ruffles better!



Yay for learning our rufflers!    This is the one foot that I have really wanted to learn, because I knew if I learned it, it would save me so much time.  



JMD1979 said:


> Jeana



These turned out so awesome!  You'll have to tell your girls that they did a fabulous job!  And they are quite the artists...  I love the Monsters Inc. pictures!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Do you have any close-ups of this skirt?  I love the ruffles and I would love to see the front too.    It's adorable!

I plan to work on my ruffler a bit again today.  I was in the groove last night, then I had to leave and go to my city council meeting...  I just wanted to sit home and make ruffles.  Oh well.  Today, I have to take dd to town for a sleep-over, and then get a few groceries.  I don't understand how our pantry and cupboards can be full, yet there is nothing to make...  I just don't get it.  But dh wants tacos tonight, and I need everything for those.  

D~


----------



## Piper

Thanks to everyone for their concern.  I don't usually gripe about my health problems as I am really lucky.  The NF1 is congenital and could have been a lot worse and for having had arthritis for 54 years, I am in better shape than I should be.

Yesterday was a difficult day.  I am selling my car to t-beri and went to the store to stock up on a few things.  I gave up about a fourth of the way through what I needed.  I was in too much pain to finish.  It was my own fault.  I should have used the electric cart, but it holds so little and is so slow (I admit I'm spoiled to my own zippy ECV.)  Plus, I was told that the cataract in my right eye is set on "fast forward" and is going to have to come out sooner than expected!  I was totally wiped out and I know better....I know not to use all my energy at once.


----------



## NiniMorris

Piper said:


> Thanks to everyone for their concern.  I don't usually gripe about my health problems as I am really lucky.  The NF1 is congenital and could have been a lot worse and for having had arthritis for 54 years, I am in better shape than I should be.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day.  I am selling my car to t-beri and went to the store to stock up on a few things.  I gave up about a fourth of the way through what I needed.  I was in too much pain to finish.  It was my own fault.  I should have used the electric cart, but it holds so little and is so slow (I admit I'm spoiled to my own zippy ECV.)  Plus, I was told that the cataract in my right eye is set on "fast forward" and is going to have to come out sooner than expected!  I was totally wiped out and I know better....I know not to use all my energy at once.



Piper...you know about the Spoons theory...right?

Nini


----------



## Rockygirl1

billwendy said:


> I have a bad case of the back to work blues going on!!! ICK!!!! I just dont want to go back! Although I love my job, since our department moved to the basement and I cant see outside, I think it really affects me....makes me feel more like Im stuck in a rut or something????



I work in a basement too.  And I mean a concrete bunker kind of basement. They have recently redone the building and we convinced them to put in the brighter lights which REALLY helps (these are more like sunlight lights.)  But I do miss looking out a window.  I have no clue what the weather is from day to day!  I actually have a standing rule that my inspectors, who are out in the field all day, need to call when it starts to snow!


----------



## love to stitch

JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!
> 
> And while I'm on a mommy bragging spree  I have to share the pictures that the girls drew for me on my new white board DH got me for my craft room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part??? Well they were specifically told that they were not to touch this white board....  How could I be mad though when I walked in to see those masterpieces??
> 
> Jeana



The doll outfits are adorable. My DDs didn't get the sewing gene but I think it may have just skipped a generation because my granddaughter enjoys helping me sew. Maybe the girls thought the sewing area needed some inspiring art work.


----------



## cogero

okay started this morning by working on Madisons give and I will be done tonite with that YEAH.

I would really prefer to spend my days at home playing instead of working


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).



Thanks for sharing so many amazing photos.  So glad you had an enriching time helping others live up to their potential.



squirrel said:


> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



So as not to draw attention to the area, I might add a mini-pleat in the red dot material and sew it in.  You've had a lot of good suggestions -- hope you find one that suits you.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Alexa riding Mac (short for Macaroni).



Love the photos and the name Macaroni for a horse!



Blyssfull said:


> Y'all weren't kidding when you said embroidery is an expensive hobby!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. Can't wait to see what you guys do with your ruffle feet.







Meshell2002 said:


> In case anyone is wondering....the yard sale AG is put together now, and wearing lucy's green pants...she looks better in them with her pinker complexion



Funny you should mention that, Ginger was just asking about her.



disneymomof1 said:


> Here are a few more from our trip last year, time to get working on outfits for this year
> Twirl skirt with some colorful Mickey fabrics !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply sweet with princess fabric and a crown applique at the top, that Duffy is covering !!



You posted some great outfits.  This one's my absolute favorite



mkwj said:


> Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.
> 
> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.



Amazing.  I can't imagine the patience AND skill that took.



dis4harley said:


> Here is an outfit I worked on this week.



It's wonderful.



vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.



A rag quilt is on my list of things to do some day.  Yours looks great.



harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable



What sweet photos.  Thank you for sharing.



NiniMorris said:


> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> 
> Nini



I wish I had something more helpful to say than that's a bummer.  Hope things turn around.



Piper said:


> I am having major "issues" as well with my neck and lower spine.  I do not want surgery again and meds aren't helping at all--so my doctor is talking about a power chair.  She said I need one that raises and lowers so I can do dishes, etc.  I am about to "give in" and tell her okay.  I'm expecting a fight from the insurance company because they are so expensive.



I wish you well.  Chronic pain is so difficult to deal with.



3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?



Welcome!



VBAndrea said:


> Mary Poppins sounds like it will be wonderful.  Did you make a separate pillow case dress with applique for the occasion?  And the revolving restaurant sounds rather nice too.  We had one at the Hyatt in Milwaukee that I loved to go to.
> 
> Have a fabulous time in NYC!!!!



Truth be told, I appliqued a Minnie head on my mattress pad and plan to wear it sarong style.



cogero said:


> Cheryl have fun and you will love Mary Poppins.



Thanks.  It edged out _Billy Elliott_.  



teresajoy said:


> What an adorable little dress! I love the fabrics.
> 
> You are going to have fun in NYC!!!!!!!! Are you planning on getting a doll? I have a whole list of ones I want!



Thanks.  

I'm curious myself to see if I end up buying a doll.  I've gone back and forth a number of times.  Basically I just want the body to see if the clothes I make fit.  I've checked a few of the local thrift stores, but I know that's a long shot.  (Ironically I got an AG catalog in the mail today.  I'm not sure why I'm on their list unless it's related to my Disney Visa??)



DMGeurts said:


> What a cute dress!  But where is Ginger???



Because of the zipper, even wearing Spanx, poor Ginger couldn't quite get the dress on. 



DMGeurts said:


> If you come to MN - I would have lunch with you at the AG at MOA...   Grey hound is having a sale again.  I am sure your pillow case dress will be perfect for the occasion... however *we are still waiting for pictures... *   Did you make it just like Ginger's or did you add straps?
> 
> D~



No strap, just coconuts.




JMD1979 said:


> That little dress is darling! Have fun in NY! I would love to visit there someday!



Thanks.  When I think of NYC I think of it as a place to go for the day and see a Broadway show.  It's hard for me to realize that my son_ lives _there.



JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!
> 
> And while I'm on a mommy bragging spree  I have to share the pictures that the girls drew for me on my new white board DH got me for my craft room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part??? Well they were specifically told that they were not to touch this white board....  How could I be mad though when I walked in to see those masterpieces??
> Jeana



I  the white board pictures.

Are the pants CarlaC's easy fit?  I've got my three young girls coming over next week and I want to have patterns that they'll be successful with.  I love your doll outfits.

Here come the typos . . . .


----------



## Blyssfull

So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr




http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr


----------



## cogero

Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr




I love these shorts. I actually have some of that fabric for shorts for my kiddos.


----------



## JMD1979

WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.


 How cute! Love that skirt and the matching boy set! Too Cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love those AG doll clothes!  There has been so many cute AG clothes posted lately that I'm dying to make some.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that your dd has caught the sewing bug.  Alexa is 7 and she likes to make "pockets" out of scraps, just using a plain old needle and thread.





cogero said:


> Love the doll outfits. I actually have that stitch fabric waiting to be washed and cut out for our August trip.





love to stitch said:


> The doll outfits are adorable. My DDs didn't get the sewing gene but I think it may have just skipped a generation because my granddaughter enjoys helping me sew. Maybe the girls thought the sewing area needed some inspiring art work.


 Thanks everyone! 



Piper said:


> Thanks to everyone for their concern.  I don't usually gripe about my health problems as I am really lucky.  The NF1 is congenital and could have been a lot worse and for having had arthritis for 54 years, I am in better shape than I should be.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day.  I am selling my car to t-beri and went to the store to stock up on a few things.  I gave up about a fourth of the way through what I needed.  I was in too much pain to finish.  It was my own fault.  I should have used the electric cart, but it holds so little and is so slow (I admit I'm spoiled to my own zippy ECV.)  Plus, I was told that the cataract in my right eye is set on "fast forward" and is going to have to come out sooner than expected!  I was totally wiped out and I know better....I know not to use all my energy at once.








aboveH20 said:


> I  the white board pictures.
> 
> Are the pants CarlaC's easy fit?  I've got my three young girls coming over next week and I want to have patterns that they'll be successful with.  I love your doll outfits.
> 
> Here come the typos . . . .


Thanks! Yup! They are the easy fits and according to DD they come highly recommended! 



No quote, but I love those easy fit shorts! ADORABLE!!

Jeana


----------



## love to stitch

Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr




Cute little guy and outfit.


----------



## Mel0215

Wow. I've missed a lot! I did get to look through all of the things posted and they are absolutely wonderful!  
But I did notice two names: 
Nini- hopefully your insurance gets it together soon! 
Wendy- those camp pictures made me smile. What a great group of people! They reminded me of the kids my college roommate teaches now at the Jax center for Blind/ Deaf students. 

There is WTMTQ but I feel inspired, and I will need to get sewing something soon, before the inspiration passes. Now off to do some  because hobby lobby had some cute fabics on clearance, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## VBAndrea

JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!
> 
> And while I'm on a mommy bragging spree  I have to share the pictures that the girls drew for me on my new white board DH got me for my craft room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part??? Well they were specifically told that they were not to touch this white board....  How could I be mad though when I walked in to see those masterpieces??
> 
> Jeana


Your dd did a fabulous job!!!  Did you say she was just eight?  I'm really impressed.  I love the fabrics and colors she chose.  Your younger daughter was quite artistic in her fabric combinations!  Cute outfit  And what great artwork!  You have some creative girls!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.


Awe -- I love that photo!



Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr


Super applique!!!!  Did the cut away stabilizer help?  It looks really good.  I just practiced on old small t's to start with.    And I love the shorts -- cute, cute outfit!

DORINE
I mailed your fabric today -- I sent you a PM.  And if Cheryl shows up in the envelope along with the fabric I would like you to know I had nothing to do with it   Must have been a mishap at the post office.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> DORINE
> I mailed your fabric today -- I sent you a PM.  And if Cheryl shows up in the envelope along with the fabric I would like you to know I had nothing to do with it   Must have been a mishap at the post office.



BTW, since I'm going to the AG store in NYC tomorrow I'll need ~D's address to send her the bill for any purchases I may make there.  Don't worry, I won't share the address with anyone else.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aboveH20 said:


> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.



How long are you going to be in NYC?  Our flight arrives at 8:00am Friday!  I am so excited!  I have been given strict instructions by Katie to go to the AG store for her and of course the Disney store!  Now, how to drag DH all these places!!  Have a good time!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!
> 
> And while I'm on a mommy bragging spree  I have to share the pictures that the girls drew for me on my new white board DH got me for my craft room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part??? Well they were specifically told that they were not to touch this white board....  How could I be mad though when I walked in to see those masterpieces??
> 
> Jeana



WOW!!!! I'm very impressed with your daughter's sewing skills!!!! That is really very good!! She has some true talent. 

Your little daughter did a wonderful job on the other outfit too!!!! 

And, it looks like you are going to have to buy a new whiteboard, because those pictures are too cute to erase!!! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.



I love these outfit!!!! That's the Audrey skirt, right? I love that pattern. 




Piper said:


> Thanks to everyone for their concern.  I don't usually gripe about my health problems as I am really lucky.  The NF1 is congenital and could have been a lot worse and for having had arthritis for 54 years, I am in better shape than I should be.
> 
> Yesterday was a difficult day.  I am selling my car to t-beri and went to the store to stock up on a few things.  I gave up about a fourth of the way through what I needed.  I was in too much pain to finish.  It was my own fault.  I should have used the electric cart, but it holds so little and is so slow (I admit I'm spoiled to my own zippy ECV.)  Plus, I was told that the cataract in my right eye is set on "fast forward" and is going to have to come out sooner than expected!  I was totally wiped out and I know better....I know not to use all my energy at once.



I heard Tifani was buying your car! I'm excited for her! I hope you are able to get some rest today. I'm sorry you are not feeling well. Please never feel that you can't come here and tell us what's happening with you. I think it's important to get things off your chest! 



aboveH20 said:


> I'm curious myself to see if I end up buying a doll.  I've gone back and forth a number of times.  Basically I just want the body to see if the clothes I make fit.  I've checked a few of the local thrift stores, but I know that's a long shot.  (Ironically I got an AG catalog in the mail today.  I'm not sure why I'm on their list unless it's related to my Disney Visa??)



If you are buying one in the store, my vote is for Rebecca!  She is so pretty! 



Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.




OH MY GOODNESS!!!! Your son is just too adorable!!!! I love redheads!
 I love his outfit too!!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> BTW, since I'm going to the AG store in NYC tomorrow I'll need ~D's address to send her the bill for any purchases I may make there.  Don't worry, I won't share the address with anyone else.






The Moonk's Mom said:


> How long are you going to be in NYC?  Our flight arrives at 8:00am Friday!  I am so excited!  I have been given strict instructions by Katie to go to the AG store for her and of course the Disney store!  Now, how to drag DH all these places!!  Have a good time!!!!



Have fun in NYC!!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

The Moonk's Mom said:


> How long are you going to be in NYC?  Our flight arrives at 8:00am Friday!  I am so excited!  I have been given strict instructions by Katie to go to the AG store for her and of course the Disney store!  Now, how to drag DH all these places!!  Have a good time!!!!



I'll be there just for the day -- 10:25 AM until 8:50 PM.  I've only stayed overnight a few times -- it's MUCH cheaper to go home (Amtrak) and return the next day than stay overnight.  I nearly broke the bank when my son graduated from college.  His school had graduation Monday night at Madison Square Garden (not the big arena) and the university had graduation in Washington Square on Thursday morning.  

*Chiara* -- I have a question for you.  As you know we upstaters drive pickup trucks, wear gingham dresses, and don't have many of our original teeth.  We're not familiar with your big city ways.

*IF* I were to purchase anything large at the AG store (pending getting ~D's address to send the bill) does the theater have a coat check room where I'd check it during the performance?  I never buy anything, so I've never come across this situation before.  I assume the theaters must have a way of dealing with stuff people carry, but I don't know what it is?  Any experience with this sort of thing?

THANKS!


----------



## babynala

I'm way behind, like usual....


mphalens said:


> Y'all, I'm just having a : day ...
> Finn's party was this morning and I walked into it completely stressed out ... nothing went smoothly and my own dear Phalen was an angel til the end when he decided to just be rotten
> I really thought the shirts would be a great idea ... but I realized too late that when the heck are these kids going to wear them after this???  And the container with goodies ... well, they were a big headache in the dark movie theater


I'm sure all the kids had a great time at the party and those shirts will probably be the ones that their moms have to wash while they are sleeping because they want to wear them everyday.  I hope you got your hair all fixed the way you wanted it.  




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love ALL your stuff! I will be trying to do an M & M applique soon since my twin granddaughters Kensleigh & Gracie's 7th b'day is in sept. and one of them  wants an M & M theme and the other Skittles! they have even designed their cakes for their Aunt Brendi {my other dd}to make. They have always liked the same theme {dumbo,tea party,ice cream,care bears ,tink} then last year they went with doggies & kitties and now candy! so i am making polka dot dresses and adding m & m and skittles appliques...at least their themes blend well! *


What a great idea for a birthday party.   



aribelle said:


> The purchase I'm considering is local.....and we are going to meet at a sewing repair store so that my embroidery friend's technician can examine the machine before I buy it.    After everyone advising me to do things like check stitch count, etc, I called my friend to ask HOW I do that, lol....and she suggested having her guy inspect it.   I know that's not a guarantee against future problems, but at least it's a way to be sure I don't start with problems!   My friend compared it to having a mechanic inspect a used car before I buy it.
> 
> We're meeting on Tuesday so hopefully I'll soon join the ranks of an embroidery machine owner!
> 
> So....with that in mind, it's time for me to start making my wish list of embroidery designs.  I know about Heather's Frou Frou on Etsy, but what other embroidery designs do you guys use?  Interested in loads of Disney designs, of course, especially the "side kicks" as it doesn't appear Heather has a lot of them.  THanks!


Sounds like it is a reputable person since they are willing to have the machine looked at.  Be sure to come back and share some pictures of your creations.  




RMAMom said:


> I have spent the day working on outfits for Ohana. The skirt has shorts attached underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lion King outfit for Edward because Emily will wear the Jungle Book outfit I made last year. It was a little big so we will get 2 years out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are matching AK outfits for our second AK day!


Love the Ohana outfits and the skirt looks so full and fun.  The lion king short set is perfect for AK



ericalynn1979 said:


> I'm updating with my Rapunzel dress, as seen on my DD.  I call it the "after haircut" Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also declared that baby sister needs one like it.  So I'm going to embroider Pascal on a onesie and make a skirt out of the extra fabric.


Your DD looks adorable as Rapunzel.  The matching onesie sounds cute.  



cogero said:


> I want to cry I am working on an order I get all the way to the second to last change and the bobbin gets wonky. I switch out the bobbin thread and the shirt comes totally unhooped. I don't have another one in that color
> 
> I will be running out tomorrow to get another one.
> 
> I think I will be taking the night off.


Grrr, glad to hear you got this taken care of but it is still soooo frustrating.  




DMGeurts said:


> I might just have to embroider some sort of disclaimer on the bottom of the shirt (fine print of course).
> D~


That would be quite funny and I think it would be great for you to head to the World with out your DH if he doesn't mind.  He might enjoy being home alone with out all the girls for a few days too.  



Rockygirl1 said:


> DH was totally unimpressed (I think he just saw dollar signs!) but I was excited.  It must have shown because DD6 asked if we could quit walking up and down the aisle, we had already done it 5 x!


So funny, I'm glad to see that fabric is making a come back to some of the walmarts.  




NiniMorris said:


> The thing we like most about SOG is the resort itself...Very rustic (in an elegant sort of way) and love the waterfall.  It will always have  very unique special place in our hearts.  The first time we stayed there, my DS was still recovering from his accident.  He had not been able to go down stairs. (he could go up, but going down scared him since his balance was so off.)  He loved the water fall so much...he learned to go down the stairs...by himself...just so he could see the water.  He actually made a game of it...see who could get down faster..him and Dad using the stairs or me and sis using the elevator...and I am talking about just the one flight...not from our room!
> 
> 
> Every year we always go and try that little race again...for old times sake.  (even though I know he doesn't remember the first time...)
> 
> 
> Nini


 What a great memory.



RMAMom said:


> WOW! Painting is a talent I never had!
> 
> Here is a picture of her when her love affair of Donald Duck began. This is last October outside of Tusker house, she ran up to him and had a great conversation that only a toddler and Duck could have! She had just turned two.The shirt was big and as you can see the capri pants are a little long so we'll get two years out of this one.


I love this picture of your DD (Emily) and DD (Donald Duck) and this set is so sweet.  I really like the ruffles on the shirt.  



vhartwell said:


> I finished my nieces Rag Quilt.  I loved how it turned out.  Here are a couple of the Disney designs I used.... Please click on the photo album link below to see them all up close.


Wow, that is an amazing amount of embroidery.  The quilt looks wonderful and what a wonderful keepsake for your niece.  



harleykarolynmom said:


> My first sewing project not near perfect but wearable


You did a great job!



disneymomof1 said:


> I wanted to post some photos from our trip last year, as sort of a re-introduction, I haven't been on here very much and I plan on starting to work on outfits for this years trip soon.  Anyway, my name is Lisa, my dd is 8 and thankfully she still loves to wear outfits that I make for her.
> I loved this outfit, easy fits and simply sweet top !!



Everything you made is so cute.  I'm glad your DD still likes to wear the pretty things you make.  I think the Tink set is darling and I really love Tiana outfit.  It looks really comfy.  



mkwj said:


> Those two little girls are precious.  I am hoping to join the Big Give Club this fall.  Right now I just have so much on my plate I am worried I wouldn't get something done in time.
> 
> When I was in Nashville in June my neice had some hand painted disney bows.  I thought they were adorable.  I decided I would try to make one.  Well here is my first try and I don't think it is that bad.  Definately not perfect, and I am not a painter.  It was also my first attempt at making a hair bow.  I am going to try a princess one next.


Wow, that bow is amazing.  Your painting is so detailed.  



dis4harley said:


> Here is an outfit I worked on this week.


Cute!



billwendy said:


> Well, we got home from Camp Promise last night. It was a WONDERFUL year to say the least, and we are already longing to go back next year. Although I love my regular job, I have the back to work blues (so thats why I posted the new big give).


What fun, thanks for sharing your pictures from camp promise.  The turkey costume looks like lots of fun and the christmas tree bowling came out great.  The scenery is beautiful - great pictures!  



squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.


No  comment on your niece but I really like this top and I hope you get the top figured out.  



3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?


Welcome!


----------



## babynala

aboveH20 said:


> Last week when I visited the real AG dolls (GA knockoffs) one of the girls asked if she could have a jumper I made, which as we all know by now is too big for AG dolls.  I invited her and her sisters to come to my house to make a dress for their dolls.  Since then I've been hunting for a simple pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave).


I love your latest addition to your AG fashion collection.  I have to ask, where did you get that fabric for the skirt?  

Your trip to NY sounds like it will be busy and lots of fun.  Enjoy yourself and if you do end up with an AG doll you might not want to show up at your son's office with it wearing the "pillowcase" dress in a stroller.  I have a feeling it would be your last invitation.  



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...thanks for the kind words.  Second, sorry for the rant.  I know there are a lot of people a lot worse off than I am.  In fact...the mom of my little mito friend...well HER mom is in the hospital as we speak.  Her family has been called in to tell her goodbye.  She needs an emergency surgery, but is too weak to survive it.  She is in complete organ failure.  And...through it all...my little friend's mom is trying to remain calm so she doesn't loose her newest little one.
> 
> The only thing good to come of this is ...my little mito friend will come to visit me tomorrow!
> 
> Nini


First off, I can't imagine having to deal with chronic pain and then having to deal with insurance companies not letting the doctor's do their jobs.  Feel free to vent away.  I hope you find some relief for your pain.  
Second, I'm so sad to hear the news about your friend's mom.  I hope that she continues to nurture her little one until the baby is ready to enter the world.  



ivey_family said:


> I have been fiddling with my ruffler this evening using CarlaC's explanation, but it is not going well!  I actually have two rufflers that I inherited somewhere along the way.  They look the same, but one seems a little newer.  I started with the newer one, but cannot get it to NOT ruffle.  If you've looked at Carla's instructions, you have to find the minimum threshold.  Even when set at 0, mine still takes up quite a lot of fabric, and the smallest ratio I could get was 2.75x.
> 
> Then I tried the older one, and it seems like it MIGHT allow no gathering on the lowest setting, but it either needs oiling, or is broken because the "folding teeth" are only moving once in a while, not with each stitch.  I don't have any oil at the moment either.
> 
> Is anyone else having luck with their rufflers?
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I have not been playing with my ruffler this week but I feel that I can get it to work for me most of the time.  That being said I do need to oil it fairly often to get it to work well.  As for your other ruffler foot, I am not sure what could be causing it.  Is there another setting you could try?  My foot has a star on it along with a 12, 6 and 1.  I usually leave it on the one and just pull the fabric to the line where I want to start the ruffles and pull the fabric out at the "finish line".  NOTE:  I'm sure this does not make sense so feel free to ignore it.



JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... So I may have helped her a little more than the big sister... But she did work the foot pedal the whole entire time! And of course the fabric choices were completely hers!
> 
> Jeana


Your girls did a great job on their AG outfits.  I think it is so sweet of you guys to work together to create these wonderful projects.  Also, their Mike and Sully pictures are cute.  You have two very creative little girls living at  your house.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.


These outfits are really cute!



Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr


Love these shorts and the coordinating shirt.  Was the fabric giving you trouble because it was hard to line up or because it was too thin?



kha100399 said:


> I need some of your expertise! The bobbin thread is sewing on top, the top thread is breaking and so are needles.
> 
> Any advice? I appreciate your help! My mother bought this machine to make outfits for our trip, but doesn't use her computer much, and I'm trying to Dave her a trip to the store to have it looked at. She is an expericed seamstress, she used to make all my figure skating costumes!
> 
> Thanks!!


I know you got lots of tips but I wanted to add one more:  try to make a new bobbin or if it is prewound try a different one.  



DMGeurts said:


> I agree - it's an easy pattern... but the problem is... we all have decent sized coconuts - how do you account for those???
> D~


Can't help you because I don't have any experience with making clothes for adults but I your coconuts comment had me giggling like a school girl.  



mphalens said:


> Okay ... as promised, pictures from today (not great shots, but the kids were sort of DONE at this point):
> 
> Most of the crew (the rest went potty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn showing off his McMissile ninja moves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovebirds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpus:


Looks like everyone had a fun time, especially the ninja!  The love birds are too cute.  



StarTunnel said:


> My lime slice pillow, hand sewn, darker green areas are hot glued on


Great job, curves make me nervous!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally got a little sewing done before the 4th.  Both of these outfits were cased from this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt for my little cowgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pirate t-shirts and shorts I did for a BG a while back.


Everything looks really nice especially the 4th of July outfits.


----------



## StarTunnel

Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.


----------



## dianemom2

aribelle said:


> Thank you so much for the great advice and the concern it shows!   I couldn't imagine buying such an expensive item on ebay, even from a reputable dealer....scares me with all that could go wrong.
> 
> The purchase I'm considering is local.....and we are going to meet at a sewing repair store so that my embroidery friend's technician can examine the machine before I buy it.    After everyone advising me to do things like check stitch count, etc, I called my friend to ask HOW I do that, lol....and she suggested having her guy inspect it.   I know that's not a guarantee against future problems, but at least it's a way to be sure I don't start with problems!   My friend compared it to having a mechanic inspect a used car before I buy it.
> 
> We're meeting on Tuesday so hopefully I'll soon join the ranks of an embroidery machine owner!
> 
> So....with that in mind, it's time for me to start making my wish list of embroidery designs.  I know about Heather's Frou Frou on Etsy, but what other embroidery designs do you guys use?  Interested in loads of Disney designs, of course, especially the "side kicks" as it doesn't appear Heather has a lot of them.  THanks!



That is so exciting that you found somebody local who will meet you at the store and allow you to have the machine checked over!  If it checks out ok, I'd definitely snap up that machine since the price is very good!

I have purchased some designs from Glitzystitches on Etsy also.  Some of her designs are very simple and very good for beginners!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> *Chiara* -- I have a question for you.  As you know we upstaters drive pickup trucks, wear gingham dresses, and don't have many of our original teeth.  We're not familiar with your big city ways.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



I believe they do have a coat check room and you made me laugh. My mom is from Keeseville further north than you andI know all about the pick ups


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> I believe they do have a coat check room and you made me laugh. My mom is from Keeseville further north than you andI know all about the pick ups



I wonder what that makes us all the way up here in Rochester??  And yes, my DH does drive a pickup.


----------



## Blyssfull

StarTunnel said:


> .



Those are super cute and so creative!


I did use cut away from the bolt at Joann's and it made a huge difference. I hooped two pieces then used spray adhesive to place the shirt.... I was going to cut up the seam of the shirt to put it on the hoop like y'all have suggested but there wasn't one..haha.. so I just had to wing it. My husband, "bless his heart" tried getting me some cheap pre-cut tear away with my machine but it is just kinda junk... I'm sure it'll become useful at some point. Thanks so much for y'alls help there's no way I could have done it without you lovely ladies and your input.

The issue I had with the fabric is that since it's patchwork, on the back there's lots of serged stitches so hemming it before sewing was harder than I expected so I ended up doing that last, it was hard to cut too when I was cutting around my applique. Amazingly, it all fell into place for me, I didn't have to match anything up. 

I'm going to try water bottle holders next... I'm nervous. 

And I'm having a hard time not participating in the Big Give... I'm about to break and sign up for something but I have so much to do for our trip.


----------



## billwendy

Such CUTENESS Everyone!! I love it!!

Piper - please stop by and just chat with us, we all love ya!!

Well, first day back to work is over - hurray! 

Would anyone be willing to make a scrapbook for Miss B's (Brooke) Big Give?

Its so hot here I cant even stand to go into my upstairs sewing room! Thinking about moving the machines downstairs - we will see....


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> Do you have any close-ups of this skirt?  I love the ruffles and I would love to see the front too.    It's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Aww, thanks!  My photography skills leave a lot to be desired because I never really get close-ups but here is a better picture of the front.  I just noticed that my daughter always has to stick her tush out to the side when she gets her picture taken, lol!

And it is the Audrey skirt, Teresa.  I love this pattern.  I struggled with this skirt a little bit but I'm going to try it again for a back-to-school outfit.



cogero said:


> okay started this morning by working on Madisons give and I will be done tonite with that YEAH.
> 
> I would really prefer to spend my days at home playing instead of working



That just made me feel better.  I'm just starting Madison's give tonight.  Work just takes up entirely too much time doesn't it, lol.  We had a nurse just walk out without notice and with summer vacations I'm having to work more than I would like to.  Nice for the paycheck but I'm exhausted.



aboveH20 said:


> I'll be there just for the day -- 10:25 AM until 8:50 PM.  I've only stayed overnight a few times -- it's MUCH cheaper to go home (Amtrak) and return the next day than stay overnight.  I nearly broke the bank when my son graduated from college.  His school had graduation Monday night at Madison Square Garden (not the big arena) and the university had graduation in Washington Square on Thursday morning.
> 
> *Chiara* -- I have a question for you.  As you know we upstaters drive pickup trucks, wear gingham dresses, and don't have many of our original teeth.  We're not familiar with your big city ways.
> 
> *IF* I were to purchase anything large at the AG store (pending getting ~D's address to send the bill) does the theater have a coat check room where I'd check it during the performance?  I never buy anything, so I've never come across this situation before.  I assume the theaters must have a way of dealing with stuff people carry, but I don't know what it is?  Any experience with this sort of thing?
> 
> THANKS!



Enjoy your NYC trip, I'm jealous!  I've never been to that part of the US at all.



ellenbenny said:


> I wonder what that makes us all the way up here in Rochester??  And yes, my DH does drive a pickup.



I really wonder what it makes us Wyoming-ites, lol.  Everyone drives a pickup around here!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> I wonder what that makes us all the way up here in Rochester??  And yes, my DH does drive a pickup.



Wasn't it one of the NYC mayors who got in trouble for saying all upstaters drive pickups and wear gingham dresses? Was it Koch??

My husband would like a pickup, with the window that opens in the back and a dog to stick his head out the window.  Maybe someday.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr



Cute outfit and great job on your first applique!  Your son is so adoreable!


----------



## dianemom2

I went to my Walmart today and they had several of the pre-cut fabric bundles on clearance for $5 each.  Not too bad for 2 yards of fabric.  I even got 2 packages of the red Minnie dot fabric!  I did have to sneak it into the house though.  When we were on vacation last week, I found a Walmart with a real fabric department!  I bought 2 bags full of fabric there so DH does not need to know that I bought more fabric today!  I may have to check back next week to see if they reduce the fabric even more since there was a lot left.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.


*as my oldest DD would say " those are just too chacha for words!' too cute!*


----------



## teresajoy

StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.



That is really cute!!! I love glitter!



aribelle said:


> So....with that in mind, it's time for me to start making my wish list of embroidery designs.  I know about Heather's Frou Frou on Etsy, but what other embroidery designs do you guys use?  Interested in loads of Disney designs, of course, especially the "side kicks" as it doesn't appear Heather has a lot of them.  THanks!



Just thought I'd mention that Heather has her own website now where she puts all of her designs (she has a limited number on Etsy) it's http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com She has instant downloads on her site (and her Facebook store)


----------



## love to stitch

StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.



I love the lamps. That is a great way to change things.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> BTW, since I'm going to the AG store in NYC tomorrow I'll need ~D's address to send her the bill for any purchases I may make there.  Don't worry, I won't share the address with anyone else.


If the price is right, the address will be yours!  I charged D $500.02 for handling for the fabric I got her and she shorted me some $499!!!  Can you believe that!



aboveH20 said:


> Wasn't it one of the NYC mayors who got in trouble for saying all upstaters drive pickups and wear gingham dresses? Was it Koch??
> 
> My husband would like a pickup, with the window that opens in the back and a dog to stick his head out the window.  Maybe someday.


What about sticking Ginger's head out the back instead of a dog?  Oh wait, Ginger doesn't have a head.  Guess you'll have to get a dog.

And _*IF*_ you were to make a major purchase at a certain store that we are not going to mention with GA in eye shot of your computer screen, I wonder if they could just ship it to you?  Or the purchase in question could sit on your lap during Mary Poppins.  I doubt the looks you would get would be any stranger than the looks all of us make as we read your posts.



dianemom2 said:


> I went to my Walmart today and they had several of the pre-cut fabric bundles on clearance for $5 each.  Not too bad for 2 yards of fabric.  I even got 2 packages of the red Minnie dot fabric!  I did have to sneak it into the house though.  When we were on vacation last week, I found a Walmart with a real fabric department!  I bought 2 bags full of fabric there so DH does not need to know that I bought more fabric today!  I may have to check back next week to see if they reduce the fabric even more since there was a lot left.


2 packages should be easy to hide.  I currently am hiding 3 bolts containing 22 yards of fleece behind my closet door.  I put 4 yards in the sewing area figuring dh wouldn't notice those so much.  I must find a store that carries those prepackaged fabrics!  Do you think my kids would like to go on a field trip to far away Walmarts?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration





the plan was to make a skirt to match w/ and appliqued kitty,welli didn't think to make it a drop waist { not done one like that before} so they can't go together,the kitties get covered up either way you wear it...so i did another tee for the skirt! 






this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store! 
thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
*


----------



## StarTunnel

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as my oldest DD would say " those are just too chacha for words!' too cute!*



When I saw that your DD would call it Chacha, I nearly exploded, because that is my family nickname!!!  My cousin couldn't say my name, so she would say Chacha instead, and it stuck.  Too funny!!! 

And thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> I think everyone is supposed to show up at D's house with their feet.  I have her address but I will have to sell it to you and it comes at a very high price!


No price is to high to be able to visit Patience, er um  I mean D. 



squirrel said:


> No reason.  She's just like that.  My sister even called her a Brat (don't worry my niece couldn't hear), when I told her what she said.
> 
> I called up the company that makes the pattern and asked about it.  Found out that they make the patterns for size B cup if there isn't any size difference for the bodice.  It would be nice if they printed that somewhere.  The pattern starts at a size 16, how many people that are that size only have a B cup?  She said I can get a different pattern of their's for free.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do- leaning towards a white panel or white eyelet.  A cami under it, will just add another layer and in WDW I don't need that.  Sorry, but I can't wear it out in public without something.  If I go with the white panel, should I do an elastic gather along the top like it is right now or would just a plain straight across one look better?



I like the plain white panel, straight across. I'm sorry your niece is rejecting your beautiful dress. I hope she changes her mind.



3girlsmommy said:


> Well; I think I may have found my new home on the internet.  One little thread that houses my two obsessions.  Who knew?


 Stick around we are happy to encourage all of your addictions!




aboveH20 said:


> So, Wednesday I'm finally going to NYC. My train gets in about 10:30 so I'll head first to the AG store.  I honestly don't know if I'll come home with a doll or not. I tend to think not, but who knows.  Then to the Times Square Disney Store (I miss the one on Fifth Ave ).
> 
> Next lunch, _Mary Poppins_, a visit to my son's office, and dinner with him at The View.  I'll have to be on my best behavior at my son's work place  .   I nearly  when he asked me if I wanted to stop by. The View is a revolving restaurant on the 48th floor of the Times Square Marriott.  I know it screams Joe Tourist, but I'm a sucker for revolving restaurants, and we took my son there for his 21st birthday when he was at New York University.  It's business casual, so I'm thinking of wearing my pillowcase dress-- can't get much more casual than that!
> 
> I'm soooo curious to go inside the AG store.  I've walked past it many times (well, not THAT many) and have been reading so much about these mythical AG dolls.  It'll probably be surreal to actually go inside. *Chiara*, thanks for the offer to meet for tea/lunch at AG.  Last minute, they're all booked.


What a lovely day. I am only an hour by train from the city and it sounds like there are a few of us that could get to NYC fairly easily. We should plan a meet and greet. How do you think the AG folks would feel if a group of middle aged women showed up for lunch and brought our doll and no children? Hmm that might be fun just to watch them try not to laugh at us!!!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.


Yes, the Audrey! I knew I remembered the pattern. Your kids are adorable, I remember them walking ahead of us into the park excited for the day ahead. The little kids with me were my grandchildren and they live in OK, I am in NJ so I don't get to see them often and it's also why nothing I make is ever modeled on the boards my models are way to far away! I haven't seen them since Christmas so I am really excited to see them in September in Disney.



Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr



That looks great!



aboveH20 said:


> I'll be there just for the day -- 10:25 AM until 8:50 PM.  I've only stayed overnight a few times -- it's MUCH cheaper to go home (Amtrak) and return the next day than stay overnight.  I nearly broke the bank when my son graduated from college.  His school had graduation Monday night at Madison Square Garden (not the big arena) and the university had graduation in Washington Square on Thursday morning.
> 
> *Chiara* -- I have a question for you.  As you know we upstaters drive pickup trucks, wear gingham dresses, and don't have many of our original teeth.  We're not familiar with your big city ways.
> 
> *IF* I were to purchase anything large at the AG store (pending getting ~D's address to send the bill) does the theater have a coat check room where I'd check it during the performance?  I never buy anything, so I've never come across this situation before.  I assume the theaters must have a way of dealing with stuff people carry, but I don't know what it is?  Any experience with this sort of thing?
> 
> THANKS!


I'm not Chiara but if I may, the store will probably ship it home for you. It may be easier than carting it to dinner and the theater etc. Enjoy your day tomorrow.



StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.


Love those lampshades!!!


----------



## aboveH20

AC not working.  Basement cool.  Therefore sew.

I love how changing fabrics changes the look of outfits.  Today I tried another variation of the "Katie" dress of yesterday -- without rick rack and without a zipper. 

Here's Ginger wearing the variation and her little cousin wearing the original.






Just like all good Miss America contestants she needed a little tape to keep  things were they ought to be.






And, if I'm not mistaken I see my ruffle foot.  









Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813630/ by blyss_full, on Flickr



Too cute for words.



VBAndrea said:


> DORINE
> I mailed your fabric today -- I sent you a PM.  And if Cheryl shows up in the envelope along with the fabric I would like you to know I had nothing to do with it   Must have been a mishap at the post office.



Well, I _am _first class!  



teresajoy said:


> If you are buying one in the store, my vote is for Rebecca!  She is so pretty!
> 
> Have fun in NYC!!!!!



Stop in Thursday to find out.



babynala said:


> I love your latest addition to your AG fashion collection.  I have to ask, where did you get that fabric for the skirt?
> 
> Your trip to NY sounds like it will be busy and lots of fun.  Enjoy yourself and if you do end up with an AG doll you might not want to show up at your son's office with it wearing the "pillowcase" dress in a stroller.  I have a feeling it would be your last invitation.



The fabric was in the red tag clearance section at JoAnn.

Good point about the stroller.  Presentation and first impressions are always so important.



StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.



Clever.  I love it.



cogero said:


> I believe they do have a coat check room and you made me laugh. My mom is from Keeseville further north than you and I know all about the pick ups



Thanks for the quick reply.  I meant to check out Keeseville on a map.  I've heard of it (I think).



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Enjoy your NYC trip, I'm jealous!  I've never been to that part of the US at all.
> 
> I really wonder what it makes us Wyoming-ites, lol.  Everyone drives a pickup around here!



Thanks.  

Have you ever seen anyone in WY drive a Smart Car?  They seem so un-Smart to me.



dianemom2 said:


> I went to my Walmart today and they had several of the pre-cut fabric bundles on clearance for $5 each.  Not too bad for 2 yards of fabric.  I even got 2 packages of the red Minnie dot fabric!  I did have to sneak it into the house though.  When we were on vacation last week, I found a Walmart with a real fabric department!  I bought 2 bags full of fabric there so DH does not need to know that I bought more fabric today!  I may have to check back next week to see if they reduce the fabric even more since there was a lot left.



Stimulating the economy, one yard at a time.  Good for you!



VBAndrea said:


> If the price is right, the address will be yours!  I charged D $500.02 for handling for the fabric I got her and she shorted me some $499!!!  Can you believe that!
> 
> 
> What about sticking Ginger's head out the back instead of a dog?  Oh wait, Ginger doesn't have a head.  Guess you'll have to get a dog.
> 
> And _*IF*_ you were to make a major purchase at a certain store that we are not going to mention with GA in eye shot of your computer screen, I wonder if they could just ship it to you?  Or the purchase in question could sit on your lap during Mary Poppins.  I doubt the looks you would get would be any stranger than the looks all of us make as we read your posts.



If it's any easier, I could just take her credit card number.

Yeah, we need a dog.  We used to have a boxer, but he's long gone. 

I've thought about having a package shipped, but if I take it with me I can leave it in my car until the appropriate time it can slither into the basement when "no one" is home.  If I ship it it's bound to come on a day when I'm out when the mail comes.  I don't know how big the box would be -- they do come in boxes, right? - to know if I could just hold it on my lap.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plan was to make a skirt to match w/ and appliqued kitty,welli didn't think to make it a drop waist { not done one like that before} so they can't go together,the kitties get covered up either way you wear it...so i did another tee for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *



Your creative juices are flowing.  Nice thing about thrift stores finds, if they're not perfect you get a lesson out of it for not a great deal of money.

 Bye ~D.  Hope you enjoyed your meeting tonight.  "See" you when I get back from the Big Apple -- with or without.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> 2 packages should be easy to hide.  I currently am hiding 3 bolts containing 22 yards of fleece behind my closet door.  I put 4 yards in the sewing area figuring dh wouldn't notice those so much.  I must find a store that carries those prepackaged fabrics!  Do you think my kids would like to go on a field trip to far away Walmarts?



I only bought two packages of the Minnie dot fabric but I bought about 9 packages of fabric, one package of flannel and about 10 fat quarters.  Luckily, DH never goes into my sewing room so I think I am pretty safe!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> Wasn't it one of the NYC mayors who got in trouble for saying all upstaters drive pickups and wear gingham dresses? Was it Koch??
> 
> My husband would like a pickup, with the window that opens in the back and a dog to stick his head out the window.  Maybe someday.



LOL and I learned to drive here in NYC in a pickup. Keeseville is exit 34 off the Northway. and all my Vintage sewing machines are located at exit 35 in Peru and I need to go pick them up for my Mom. I am talking 4-5 machines in wood cabinets and 1 portable and my brother won't bring them home when he goes in August. So DH and i will have to make the trip and rent a u-haul probably.

I am not finishing Madisons give tonite. I had a bit of a meltdown because we are probably going to have to cancel my birthday trip to Charlotte for the fall race. My mom was in the hospital last week and I think it is way too much for her to watch DS. So I had a bit of a cry and am now tired. 

Told DH if we didn't go away I want to go out with my cousin and BFF and their husbands into Manhattan for a fun night.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> If the price is right, the address will be yours!  I charged D $500.02 for handling for the fabric I got her and she shorted me some $499!!!  Can you believe that!



I was really upset about the extra $.02 - I mean, _seriously_, she tacked it on because she _might_ have oozed a drop of perspiration from her car to the PO...  $.02!!!  And I thought the $500 was a little excessive...  




VBAndrea said:


> I doubt the looks you would get would be any stranger than the looks all of us make as we read your posts.



Valid point...




VBAndrea said:


> 2 packages should be easy to hide.  I currently am hiding 3 bolts containing 22 yards of fleece behind my closet door.  I put 4 yards in the sewing area figuring dh wouldn't notice those so much.  I must find a store that carries those prepackaged fabrics!  Do you think my kids would like to go on a field trip to far away Walmarts?







DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plan was to make a skirt to match w/ and appliqued kitty,welli didn't think to make it a drop waist { not done one like that before} so they can't go together,the kitties get covered up either way you wear it...so i did another tee for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *



These are so adorable!  I just love the cherry tree!



RMAMom said:


> No price is to high to be able to visit Patience, er um  I mean D.



Don't forget, I charge an admission fee to visit Patience...  $500.02 + tax.    However, you can visit me for half price, if you got the coupon in your weekly mailer.



RMAMom said:


> How do you think the AG folks would feel if a group of middle aged women showed up for lunch and brought our doll and no children? Hmm that might be fun just to watch them try not to laugh at us!!!


I bring my doll there all the time...  And I know for a fact that half of the people that work at AG have their own AG collection - so you'll probably have some great conversation.  



aboveH20 said:


> AC not working.  Basement cool.  Therefore sew.
> 
> I love how changing fabrics changes the look of outfits.  Today I tried another variation of the "Katie" dress of yesterday -- without rick rack and without a zipper.
> 
> Here's Ginger wearing the variation and her little cousin wearing the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like all good Miss America contestants she needed a little tape to keep  things were they ought to be.



Cute!!!



aboveH20 said:


> And, if I'm not mistaken I see my ruffle foot.



I would actually like to see a picture tutorial on how to attach and work this foot...  






aboveH20 said:


> Well, I _am _first class!



I totally missed Andrea's initial comment...  but seriously, if I find you stuffed in my mail box - the first thing I will do is post a picture on Disboards - then I will offer to help you out.  



aboveH20 said:


> If it's any easier, I could just take her credit card number.







aboveH20 said:


> I've thought about having a package shipped, but if I take it with me I can leave it in my car until the appropriate time it can slither into the basement when "no one" is home.  If I ship it it's bound to come on a day when I'm out when the mail comes.  I don't know how big the box would be -- they do come in boxes, right? - to know if I could just hold it on my lap.



Anything I ever order, guaranteed, will be delivered when my dh is off of work.  Never fails.  They do come in boxes...  about 9" wide, 7" deep and 20" tall - with a window on the front.  You could always have them gift wrap it (I think there's a charge for that though) and tell everyone it's for your granddaughter??




aboveH20 said:


> Bye ~D.  Hope you enjoyed your meeting tonight.  "See" you when I get back from the Big Apple -- with or without.



Have fun... I hope you miss me and think of me often.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

DMGeurts said:


> Don't forget, I charge an admission fee to visit Patience...  $500.02 + tax.    However, you can visit me for half price, if you got the coupon in your weekly mailer.



Fine print:  Reproductions or photocopies are strictly prohibited.
D~


----------



## babynala

StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.


So sparkly but just be careful to turn it off and make sure the beads are not close to the light bulb.  I'm a little paranoid of fires (my dad was a volunteer fireman).  



Blyssfull said:


> I did use cut away from the bolt at Joann's and it made a huge difference. I hooped two pieces then used spray adhesive to place the shirt.... I was going to cut up the seam of the shirt to put it on the hoop like y'all have suggested but there wasn't one..haha.. so I just had to wing it. My husband, "bless his heart" tried getting me some cheap pre-cut tear away with my machine but it is just kinda junk... I'm sure it'll become useful at some point. Thanks so much for y'alls help there's no way I could have done it without you lovely ladies and your input.
> 
> The issue I had with the fabric is that since it's patchwork, on the back there's lots of serged stitches so hemming it before sewing was harder than I expected so I ended up doing that last, it was hard to cut too when I was cutting around my applique. Amazingly, it all fell into place for me, I didn't have to match anything up.
> 
> I'm going to try water bottle holders next... I'm nervous.
> 
> And I'm having a hard time not participating in the Big Give... I'm about to break and sign up for something but I have so much to do for our trip.


Use the "cheap" tear away as a floater under designs that require a second or third layer of stabilizer.  Good luck with the water bottle holders.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Aww, thanks!  My photography skills leave a lot to be desired because I never really get close-ups but here is a better picture of the front.  I just noticed that my daughter always has to stick her tush out to the side when she gets her picture taken, lol!
> 
> I really wonder what it makes us Wyoming-ites, lol.  Everyone drives a pickup around here!


This picture really shows off the outfits and your DD's posing is perfect for showing off those ruffles.  As for pick up trucks - I love 'em.  



dianemom2 said:


> I went to my Walmart today and they had several of the pre-cut fabric bundles on clearance for $5 each.  Not too bad for 2 yards of fabric.  I even got 2 packages of the red Minnie dot fabric!  I did have to sneak it into the house though.  When we were on vacation last week, I found a Walmart with a real fabric department!  I bought 2 bags full of fabric there so DH does not need to know that I bought more fabric today!  I may have to check back next week to see if they reduce the fabric even more since there was a lot left.


Good shopping and good luck hiding all that fabric.  



VBAndrea said:


> 2 packages should be easy to hide.  I currently am hiding 3 bolts containing 22 yards of fleece behind my closet door.  I put 4 yards in the sewing area figuring dh wouldn't notice those so much.  I must find a store that carries those prepackaged fabrics!  Do you think my kids would like to go on a field trip to far away Walmarts?


 That must be a BIG closet door.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *


Love the kitty and tree t-shirt and skirt.  The pink dress is so pretty.  You are a great shopper!



cogero said:


> I am not finishing Madisons give tonite. I had a bit of a meltdown because we are probably going to have to cancel my birthday trip to Charlotte for the fall race. My mom was in the hospital last week and I think it is way too much for her to watch DS. So I had a bit of a cry and am now tired.
> 
> Told DH if we didn't go away I want to go out with my cousin and BFF and their husbands into Manhattan for a fun night.


I hope your mom is OK.  A night out in Manhattan sounds like fun but it stinks that you won't be able to go to Charlotte.


----------



## turtlegirl25

Went to Walmart to get some fabric and they took out the fabric dept!    A little depressing.  I was glad to see they do have some prepackaged fabric.  I haven't seen this before.



dianemom2 said:


> I went to my Walmart today and they had several of the pre-cut fabric bundles on clearance for $5 each.  Not too bad for 2 yards of fabric.  I even got 2 packages of the red Minnie dot fabric!  I did have to sneak it into the house though.  When we were on vacation last week, I found a Walmart with a real fabric department!  I bought 2 bags full of fabric there so DH does not need to know that I bought more fabric today!  I may have to check back next week to see if they reduce the fabric even more since there was a lot left.



Most fat quarters at my store were $0.75 marked down from $0.97.  Quite a few prepackaged (2 yards) flannel and cotton for $5.  Also had fabric bundles on clearance.  They had marked down some rotary cutters and mats.  The rotary cutters were Fisker's but the mats were an off brand.  Not sure how well they would "heal" themselves.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> AC not working.  Basement cool.  Therefore sew.
> 
> I love how changing fabrics changes the look of outfits.  Today I tried another variation of the "Katie" dress of yesterday -- without rick rack and without a zipper.
> 
> Here's Ginger wearing the variation and her little cousin wearing the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like all good Miss America contestants she needed a little tape to keep  things were they ought to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if I'm not mistaken I see my ruffle foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need a dog.  We used to have a boxer, but he's long gone.
> 
> I've thought about having a package shipped, but if I take it with me I can leave it in my car until the appropriate time it can slither into the basement when "no one" is home.  If I ship it it's bound to come on a day when I'm out when the mail comes.  I don't know how big the box would be -- they do come in boxes, right? - to know if I could just hold it on my lap.


The change in fabric and lack of ric rac really does change the look of the outfit.  I really like the look of that dress for an AG doll as well.  I have only made the Portrait Peasant and it was a bit tricky doing small parts.  You never revealed exactly who Ginger's cousin is.  

I wonder if your ruffle feet work as good as mine do?  I kept thinking about ruffler foot week as I gathered a ruffle by hand last night.

If you do get a new dog be very careful with Ginger.  Puppies like to chew things and I worry about Ginger's safety.  My dd's (that's dear dogs) chewed a water bottle to pieces when they were teething. They are two now so they've moved on to Barbies -- fortunately caught the criminal yesterday before any damage was done.

Yes, I can relate to *hiding* things in trunks of cars.  I had to keep my 5 bolts of fleece in my trunk an extra day too since it was a holiday weekend.  They are safely snuck in the house now.




cogero said:


> I am not finishing Madisons give tonite. I had a bit of a meltdown because we are probably going to have to cancel my birthday trip to Charlotte for the fall race. My mom was in the hospital last week and I think it is way too much for her to watch DS. So I had a bit of a cry and am now tired.
> 
> Told DH if we didn't go away I want to go out with my cousin and BFF and their husbands into Manhattan for a fun night.


A night in Manhattan does sound like fun!  Sorry about Charlotte though.  We really have to watch my mom with the kids -- she's OK for short hours but if I work a 10 hour day there is no way we can leave them with her.  If I work when the kids aren't in school my dh takes off work early so my mom only has to watch them for 4 hours.  She's perfectly healthy, but gets stressed when the kids argue or misbehave and she feeds them crap and lets them get away with murder and then wonders why they don't listen to her.  My mom did much better when my ds was little and an only child.  My dad was alive and healthy then as well so that really helped.  It's hard when parents get older or health issues arise.  I hope your mom is doing OK and recovers quickly.



DMGeurts said:


> Fine print:  Reproductions or photocopies are strictly prohibited.
> D~


Oh my, you are starting to sound like you work at my local Joann's!

Lost my quote of the Kitty outfit ~ it's adorable.


----------



## cogero

Found some fabric that hasn't been washed yet for outfits so that is going in the laundry.

As soon as the boy leaves on he bus I am going to finish one of the shirts for Madisons give and I already have the last one hooper and ready to go.

I have a goal of finishing at least 2 more outfits for the boy and one for the girl for August this week


----------



## Darragh

dianemom2 said:


> I only bought two packages of the Minnie dot fabric but I bought about 9 packages of fabric, one package of flannel and about 10 fat quarters.  Luckily, DH never goes into my sewing room so I think I am pretty safe!



I hide mine in the trunk of my car and then bring it in the house one piece at a time in my work bag.  No really, my husband doesn't care but after setting up my sewing room and seeing me get rid of all the fabric that he did, he will raise an eyebrow if more fabric makes its way back into the room.



DMGeurts said:


> I was really upset about the extra $.02 - I mean, _seriously_, she tacked it on because she _might_ have oozed a drop of perspiration from her car to the PO...  $.02!!!  And I thought the $500 was a little excessive...
> 
> 
> These are so adorable!  I just love the cherry tree!
> 
> 
> I would actually like to see a picture tutorial on how to attach and work this foot...
> 
> Have fun... I hope you miss me and think of me often.
> 
> D~



I loved the cherry tree shirt also!  Sooooo cute!  Did you do that applique by hand?

And I still have my mother's ruffling foot from her old Viking and haven't got the slightest clue what to do with it!  Would love some help!



turtlegirl25 said:


> Went to Walmart to get some fabric and they took out the fabric dept!    A little depressing.  I was glad to see they do have some prepackaged fabric.  I haven't seen this before.
> 
> 
> Most fat quarters at my store were $0.75 marked down from $0.97.  Quite a few prepackaged (2 yards) flannel and cotton for $5.  Also had fabric bundles on clearance.  They had marked down some rotary cutters and mats.  The rotary cutters were Fisker's but the mats were an off brand.  Not sure how well they would "heal" themselves.



At my Wally World, most of the prepackaged 2 yards pieces are $3.00 a package but the fat quarters are .97.  Last time I went in to see what was left (hence my earlier remark about "sneaking fabric into the house",    there was a lot of the packaged 2 yards but not much of the fat quarters left.  The FQs were very picked over.


----------



## DMGeurts

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Aww, thanks!  My photography skills leave a lot to be desired because I never really get close-ups but here is a better picture of the front.  I just noticed that my daughter always has to stick her tush out to the side when she gets her picture taken, lol!
> 
> And it is the Audrey skirt, Teresa.  I love this pattern.  I struggled with this skirt a little bit but I'm going to try it again for a back-to-school outfit.



Thanks for the bigger picture - that is such a cute skirt.  I had trouble with dd's Audrey too - for some reason it turned out really long???  The next time I make it, I will examine the pattern and see if I made some sort of mistake in assembling it.



Darragh said:


> And I still have my mother's ruffling foot from her old Viking and haven't got the slightest clue what to do with it!  Would love some help!



Here's the link to Carla C's amazing ruffler foot tutorial.  It's a totally free download, and it's a very nicely done - easy to understand - with lots of pictures tutorial.  

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm

D~


----------



## dianemom2

The fat quarters at our Walmart were pretty picked over too.  But I did find several colors that I needed.  I am going to check back on the fabric next week to see if they reduce the prices on it.  Our store had a lot of fabric left.  My daughter's allergy shot is right around the corner so I am out there every week anyhow.


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> Thanks everyone, the pattern is the same one I used for the Izzy outfit I made last weekend. It's Carlas so it's very easy to put together and the shorts are part of the pattern.  You can find it here https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/3-perfectly-preppy-skorts-skirts-sizes-6-mo-12-years-doll-sizes-included.htm I am making the flouncy skirt, for maximum twirl!



QUESTION:

Can someone with this pattern please tell me how much fabric is needed for a size 4T and a 18-24mnths?  Trying to decide if I can swing this purchase right now and the amount of yardage will play a roll . . . THANKS!!!!!


----------



## mphalens

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *



The kitty outfits are adorable . . . but I had to stop and comment on this dress (and I think you made a pillowcase dress from other similar fabric that you posted earlier) . . . I swear this was part of my bedroom set when DH & I first got married . . . I LOVED this material and it looks adorable as little girl dresses!!!  I don't think I have ANY of the pieces left anymore, but I would totally repurpose them if i did!!!



RMAMom said:


> No price is to high to be able to visit Patience, er um  I mean D.
> 
> What a lovely day. I am only an hour by train from the city and it sounds like there are a few of us that could get to NYC fairly easily. We should plan a meet and greet. How do you think the AG folks would feel if a group of middle aged women showed up for lunch and brought our doll and no children? Hmm that might be fun just to watch them try not to laugh at us!!!



I agree . . . in fact, I'm even willing to give up my trip to Montana in a couple of weeks if D will come nab me from the airport on our layover and let me crash for the week . . . 
Has NOTHING to do with the fact that I'd be visiting the ILs in Montana 
It's all about getting to hang with D and Patience!!!! 

And oh! how I miss just hopping on the train to go to NYC for the day ...



cogero said:


> I am not finishing Madisons give tonite. I had a bit of a meltdown because we are probably going to have to cancel my birthday trip to Charlotte for the fall race. My mom was in the hospital last week and I think it is way too much for her to watch DS. So I had a bit of a cry and am now tired.


 Sorry you probably have to cancel your trip . . . if you could just come down by yourself I've got a room for ya!



DMGeurts said:


> Don't forget, I charge an admission fee to visit Patience...  $500.02 + tax.    However, you can visit me for half price, if you got the coupon in your weekly mailer.
> 
> 
> I bring my doll there all the time...  And I know for a fact that half of the people that work at AG have their own AG collection - so you'll probably have some great conversation.
> 
> 
> I totally missed Andrea's initial comment...  but seriously, if I find you stuffed in my mail box - the first thing I will do is post a picture on Disboards - then I will offer to help you out.
> 
> 
> D~



Hmm . . . what can I sell to afford the admission price?  I didn't get my mailer, I think a neighbor took it from the mailbox while we were out of town

If I bring my doll (provided she's back from the hospital by then) when I visit in a couple of weeks, can WE go to the AG store? 

 I can't imagine anyone fitting in my mailbox . . . I would TOTALLY take a picture and post it . . . 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the link to Carla C's amazing ruffler foot tutorial.  It's a totally free download, and it's a very nicely done - easy to understand - with lots of pictures tutorial.
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm
> 
> D~



Thanks for the link!!!





Okay . . . I've missed a ton of things I wanted to quote . . . I'm mulling over ideas for my BG outfits . . . I totally need to clean the house and do laundry, but we're out of laundry soap and I'm meeting Kristen later today to get her fabric to her, so I'm thinking I might skip the cleaning for now and just go run errands and have fun   Even better, we decided to meet at Rita's Italian Ice and I got a text from them saying they have Florida Orange today!!!!  So not only do I get to meet one of you fabulous ladies in person today, but I get to have my favorite Gelati flavor AND it's Kids Eat Free there today


----------



## mkwj

Help

I am trying to find the mickey and minnie applique design where they are holding the balloons from all the countries.  I thought it was heather sue's, but it isn't.  I have looked through all my normal sites, but can't find it.


----------



## cogero

mkwj said:


> Help
> 
> I am trying to find the mickey and minnie applique design where they are holding the balloons from all the countries.  I thought it was heather sue's, but it isn't.  I have looked through all my normal sites, but can't find it.




It is bows and clothes here is minnie http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-1472/Miss-mouse-with-epkot/Detail.bok


----------



## dizzy4mickey

YCMT is having an Anniversary Sale.  Here is the info:

Celebrate 5 Years with YouCanMakeThis.com! Use code 5BIRTHDAY and receive $5 off any order of $25 or more.

PLUS, check out the "Featured Products" section of the website for special marked-down patterns that are just $5!

The coupon code and $5 sale end July 22, 2011.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Found some fabric that hasn't been washed yet for outfits so that is going in the laundry.
> 
> As soon as the boy leaves on he bus I am going to finish one of the shirts for Madisons give and I already have the last one hooper and ready to go.
> 
> I have a goal of finishing at least 2 more outfits for the boy and one for the girl for August this week


I hope you have a successful day.  I ran into a big math miscalculation -- well, I didn't really miscalculate, I just used a skirt length instead of thinking dress length so now am making skirts instead of dresses so now need to go buy t's -- it's not a good day for me.  I hope you get everything done that you need to.



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the bigger picture - that is such a cute skirt.  I had trouble with dd's Audrey too - for some reason it turned out really long???  The next time I make it, I will examine the pattern and see if I made some sort of mistake in assembling it.
> 
> D~



Longer is better than shorter.  I have a patchwork ruffled and two layers done and I work from the bottom up so I can't add more to the top.  I now have a skirt instead of a dress.  I'm so mad.  All my stupidity for not consulting Carla's guide on the Simply Sweet before doing my math.  I really wanted to make dresses, not shirts and skirts.  Oh well, good thing I can add a waistband and one of the two will be done.  But now I have to go to the store to get shirts that may be a bit hard to find with my fabric colors.  I am so not having a good day.  Maybe I should just make a SS for Ginger instead and surprise Cheryl with it!  Naw....I put way to much work into this for a soda bottle (don't tell Cheryl or Ginger I said that.  I believe Cheryl is in NYC today so hopefully she won't read this.  If she does I'll deny writing it and tell her someone hacked into my Dis account.

I also took a pic of my pincushion to show you but I can't get it off the camera and onto this new computer.  Again, I'm just not having a good day.  I think I am going to take ds to get his hair cut and then take the kids to the aquarium.  Too hot today to go to the zoo and they need to get out of the house before I go insane.  I'd rather stay home and sew though.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I agree . . . in fact, I'm even willing to give up my trip to Montana in a couple of weeks if D will come nab me from the airport on our layover and let me crash for the week . . .
> Has NOTHING to do with the fact that I'd be visiting the ILs in Montana
> It's all about getting to hang with D and Patience!!!!







mphalens said:


> Hmm . . . what can I sell to afford the admission price?  I didn't get my mailer, I think a neighbor took it from the mailbox while we were out of town



Marianne - actually, you get in for free when you come...  You confirmed your dates before admission went up 500.02%  



mphalens said:


> If I bring my doll (provided she's back from the hospital by then) when I visit in a couple of weeks, can WE go to the AG store?


For sure!  




mphalens said:


> I get to have my favorite Gelati flavor AND it's Kids Eat Free there today



Sounds like fun...  I get to run errands today too...  Have to bring dd to her orthodontist appt...  Then I need to go to Target to get tissue paper, and to the grocery store to get my oatmeal that I forgot yesterday...  Then I get to drive dd 20 miles to the pool to meet up with her friend.  Bonus... oldest dd is at the amusment park with her bff today - so I am kidless until after work tomorrow.  



VBAndrea said:


> I hope you have a successful day.  I ran into a big math miscalculation -- well, I didn't really miscalculate, I just used a skirt length instead of thinking dress length so now am making skirts instead of dresses so now need to go buy t's -- it's not a good day for me.  I hope you get everything done that you need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Longer is better than shorter.  I have a patchwork ruffled and two layers done and I work from the bottom up so I can't add more to the top.  I now have a skirt instead of a dress.  I'm so mad.  All my stupidity for not consulting Carla's guide on the Simply Sweet before doing my math.  I really wanted to make dresses, not shirts and skirts.  Oh well, good thing I can add a waistband and one of the two will be done.  But now I have to go to the store to get shirts that may be a bit hard to find with my fabric colors.  I am so not having a good day.  Maybe I should just make a SS for Ginger instead and surprise Cheryl with it!  Naw....I put way to much work into this for a soda bottle (don't tell Cheryl or Ginger I said that.  I believe Cheryl is in NYC today so hopefully she won't read this.  If she does I'll deny writing it and tell her someone hacked into my Dis account.
> 
> I also took a pic of my pincushion to show you but I can't get it off the camera and onto this new computer.  Again, I'm just not having a good day.  I think I am going to take ds to get his hair cut and then take the kids to the aquarium.  Too hot today to go to the zoo and they need to get out of the house before I go insane.  I'd rather stay home and sew though.



SOrry about the skirt...  I can't wait to see the pincushion though.  I won't tell Cheryl a thing - you know me... lips sealed.  

D~


----------



## mkwj

cogero said:


> It is bows and clothes here is minnie http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-1472/Miss-mouse-with-epkot/Detail.bok



thank you  so much


----------



## RMAMom

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Can someone with this pattern please tell me how much fabric is needed for a size 4T and a 18-24mnths?  Trying to decide if I can swing this purchase right now and the amount of yardage will play a roll . . . THANKS!!!!!



I am at work now but when I get home I'll look at the pattern. I will say that when I made the 4T I think it used about half of my 4 yards of fabric. It's a big twirly skirt and it's lined so that really eats into the fabric. You also want to make sure if you are using a patterned fabric that the pattern doesn't really have a right or wrong direction otherwise one side of the skirt will have the pattern upside down. Ask me how I know


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> I am at work now but when I get home I'll look at the pattern. I will say that when I made the 4T I think it used about half of my 4 yards of fabric. It's a big twirly skirt and it's lined so that really eats into the fabric. You also want to make sure if you are using a patterned fabric that the pattern doesn't really have a right or wrong direction otherwise one side of the skirt will have the pattern upside down. Ask me how I know



Ouch!

I appreciate you looking!!!  I think I'm leaning towards something else for this project, but I'd really like to know how much fabric those two sizes call for!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I appreciate you looking!!!  I think I'm leaning towards something else for this project, but I'd really like to know how much fabric those two sizes call for!!!



I was able to look this up.. while at work, shhh!

For the flouncy skirt

Yoke and skort pieces - 5/8 yard for up to size 5
Yoke only (if not making skort) 3/8 yard for up to size 5

For skirt part
Up to 10" in length - 5/8 yard for skirt and 5/8 for lining
10.5" - 12" - 3/4 yard for each
12" - 19" - 1 yard for each.

Lining and skort don't necessarily have to use the fashion fabric, if that helps.


----------



## love to stitch

This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.

My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.





I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip. 
These are for my grandson. 













This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.









These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.


----------



## cogero

Carol your outfits are just gorgeous


----------



## teresajoy

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6
> [IMG]http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284076_10150236743326586_555471585_7599034_4042209_n.jpg
> 
> 
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *



Very very cute!!!!! 


love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.



The mermaid dress is AMAZING!!!!!!!! That is really wonderful!!!

And, so many many cute things!!!! I love the Minnie skirt!


----------



## DMGeurts

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.



These are adorable!  The mermaid dress is fantastic!  And I just love the little Mickey bib overalls.  Cute!  

D~


----------



## mkwj

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.



You did a great job.  Those are all really cute.


----------



## ivey_family

love to stitch said:


> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.



Wow!  So many cute things!  The mermaid dress is amazing!!  This is my favorite though!  We're huge Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.  

My machine went to the shop yesterday, so I'm feeling some sewing withdrawal.  I actually had to do some cleaning and laundry instead.  Boo.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.



I love all of the outfits, especially the Minnie outfit! I love the bow detail~!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!  

I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!














Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!


----------



## snubie

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.


Beautiful.  The mermaid dresses are amazing.  And the Ariel top and capris are so cute.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.


*oh wow Carol i love the boys stuff but the Mermaid dresses and the Arile sun dress are to die for! thank you for sharing!
 *** also  someone asked about the cherry tree tee i had posted,not done by me,it was from thrift stor ecan you believe! (6 cents J Khaki Kids brand! it was my inspiration for the kitty skirt then realized skirt and shirt cancle each other out since skirt wasn't a drop waist. so i did the meow shirt. sorry for any confusion.\****also the vintage looking roses peasent from the curtain panel yes that fabric is so pretty! i got 6 panels & it was 1/2 so i only paid #3.28! got a short skirt started for one of the twins and will do short skirts for the other g'daughter's except for the oldest who's 9,i want her a longer below the knee skirt to go with a green cardigan i got her...perfect for family reunion this fall!  *


----------



## froggy33

Has anyone seen the cricut peppermint expression thing on sale at Joanns??  Is this a good thing?  Does it cut vinyl??  Could it cut freezer paper?

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11113453a

It seems like a great deal - (now don't ALL go run out an get one, I want one!  )

Thanks!

OR

would it be better to wait around for something like the Silhouette SD, since that uses a computer program and you can draw/use your own shapes and don't have to use a cartridge.  Thoughts???


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!


*oh that caterpillar outfit is too too cute! will have to use it for inspiration for my youngets g'daughters who bot start pre-k this year... *


----------



## ellenbenny

Nicole, love the caterpillar dress!

Also love the mermaid dresses, awesome!



froggy33 said:


> Has anyone seen the cricut peppermint expression thing on sale at Joanns??  Is this a good thing?  Does it cut vinyl??  Could it cut freezer paper?
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11113453a
> 
> 
> It seems like a great deal - (now don't ALL go run out an get one, I want one!  )
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> OR
> 
> would it be better to wait around for something like the Silhouette SD, since that uses a computer program and you can draw/use your own shapes and don't have to use a cartridge.  Thoughts???



That does seem like a good price for a cricut expression with cartridges.

I have one and I know they do cut vinyl, but I haven't tried it.  I would think it could cut freezer paper as well, but again haven't tried it.  I know people post projects using vinyl.  I have been reading the message board over on cricut.com and have seen some cute projects.

If you would like to make your own shapeson the computer then the cricut is not the best choice I have heard, but I love it with the cartridges.  It depends on how you most think you might like to use it though.


----------



## MickeyBA

Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.  

My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.  

Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> Nicole, love the caterpillar dress!
> 
> Also love the mermaid dresses, awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem like a good price for a cricut expression with cartridges.
> 
> I have one and I know they do cut vinyl, but I haven't tried it.  I would think it could cut freezer paper as well, but again haven't tried it.  I know people post projects using vinyl.  I have been reading the message board over on cricut.com and have seen some cute projects.
> 
> If you would like to make your own shapeson the computer then the cricut is not the best choice I have heard, but I love it with the cartridges.  It depends on how you most think you might like to use it though.


Thanks!  I think it is an awesome deal, but I got to looking around and think I like the SilhouetteSD. You can use your own drawings and download cheap fonts/designs from them online.  It's not a must have thing right now.  I hardly have time to use the things I do have!  

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## mphalens

ellenbenny said:


> I was able to look this up.. while at work, shhh!
> 
> For the flouncy skirt
> 
> Yoke and skort pieces - 5/8 yard for up to size 5
> Yoke only (if not making skort) 3/8 yard for up to size 5
> 
> For skirt part
> Up to 10" in length - 5/8 yard for skirt and 5/8 for lining
> 10.5" - 12" - 3/4 yard for each
> 12" - 19" - 1 yard for each.
> 
> Lining and skort don't necessarily have to use the fashion fabric, if that helps.



Thanks!!!  That helps a lot!!!!  I really appreciate you looking it up!



love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.



WOW!!!  Just WOW!  All of it is terrific! 



mkwj said:


> You did a great job.  Those are all really cute.



Um, I just have to tell you, I did go to the IndianLand Walmart after I left Rita's. I've never seen an entire AISLE of 2 yd cuts at Walmart!  Why oh why did I listen to you that the IndianLand Walmart had them?  I got a bunch on clearance for $5.00 . . . including a red & white stripe that is perfect for my project!!!  It was great to meet you (again) today!!!  We'll have to get the kids together again . . . P was asking when we'd see B again 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!



SO SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.



Wonderful creations!!  Those mermaid outfits are amazing!!   I think it's safe to say you have lucky grandkids!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!



LOVE IT!!  That is a favorite book around here too.


----------



## love to stitch

mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!



I've seen this fabric before but this is the first time I've seen something made with it. The dress is adorable and your daughter is very pretty.


Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the mermaid dresses and Disney outfits for the grandkids.


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!



I love it!!!! Sara Beth is so cute, and so is the dress. 



MickeyBA said:


> Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.
> 
> My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.
> 
> Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.


Hi Denise! Of course I remember you (I spy on you on Facebook too!) It's very nice to see you here again!


----------



## miprender

Missed a few days and wow so much adorable stuff.  Next week at this time I should already be at Disney



squirrel said:


> After showing my niece the Tiana/frog dress last weekend and her saying she wasn't going to wear it, I decided to make myself something.
> 
> This is what I made.  I'm not happy with the front bodice as it is too low for me.  Any ideas as to what I can do?  Would some white lace along the top work?  I didn't finish the bottom hem.



That is really cute. What ever you decide should look great.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We have a horse but my daughter's fiancee has 6 or 7 that my kids can ride.  He grew up on a big ranch and competed in rodeo when he was growing up.  In fact, he went to college on a rodeo scholarship.  Barrel racing is a rodeo event.  And yes, everything out here is Western.  This is cowboy country, lol.  I think the English riding costumes are cute but definitely would be a little out of place here.



What beautiful pictures.



ivey_family said:


> Here's a little teaser of my partially completed shirt.  It is on hold until my mother brings me her embroidery machine in August.  I've got to do the applique before attaching the lower part.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Can't wait to see the rest of the dress.



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I just need to vent a bit (and yes, I realize I do this a LOT!)
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to the doctor.  He wasn't very optimistic about my previous neck surgery.  He is pretty sure it needs to be redone.  While we knew this might be a possibility, I was really trying to be positive and not think about that part...
> 
> He told me without another MRI he couldn't be sure, but it looked to him like the one disk the insurance wouldn't let me have done is the one that is now failing.  So, his office checked with the insurance (which is a new company as of July1) and they will NOT let me have the surgery...no matter how bad I get!  It seems that since the first surgery didn't take complete care of my problem, there is no guarantee that another surgery will take care of the problem either.
> 
> (forget about the fact that the previous insurance company denied the surgery on the 4th disk...only approved for three!)
> 
> Now they won't pay for the MRI to see if that is what is wrong...
> 
> I have hinted to my family that another surgery might be necessary...but I really don't think I can go through that again!  They have no idea how intense the pain has gotten over the past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> So...I am soooo feeling a pity party coming on.  I really don't have time for one, but that has never stopped me before.
> Nini








JMD1979 said:


> Here is the project my DD and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made the pants completely by herself, from cutting out the pattern right down to having total control of the sewing machine at all times! The shirt was a bit more difficult and needed some "mommy guidance", but she was so proud of herself she beamed from ear to ear! That's my girl! BTW... I believe it was this board that sparked her interest to sew-I kept showing her all the amazing AG clothes and she could no longer handle not having any of her own! .... She already has her next project sketched out.
> 
> Of course my youngest who just turned 5 had to get in on the action. Here is the set she and I worked on together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana



Your DDs did a great job on the outfits. My DD8 is dying to make an AG outfit so I told her after our trip we can start making something. The funny thing is she too only became interested after seeing all the AG dresses being made.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is what they were wearing that day.  I was wondering if you were a Disboutiquer but I didn't recognize the little girl from any pictures so I didn't say anything.   I remember thinking that Jungle Book was perfect for AK and why hadn't I thought of that, lol.



That is so cute. I made the audrey ruffle skirt for our AK day too.



Blyssfull said:


> So I finally made some easy fit shorts and appliqued my very first shirt. The shirt is WAYY too big on him but it was only 99cents and I learned a lot with it being my first. I thought it was going to turn out a 5x7 but nope.  The easy fit pants were pretty much just that, I think a few of the issues I did have were because of the type of fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32187474@N04/5930813962/ by blyss_full, on Flickr



That is so cute and looks so comfy.



StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.



That is adorable.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Everything is adorable. You make me want to start shopping at our Thrift store I have near me.



aboveH20 said:



			AC not working.  Basement cool.  Therefore sew.

I love how changing fabrics changes the look of outfits.  Today I tried another variation of the "Katie" dress of yesterday -- without rick rack and without a zipper. 

Here's Ginger wearing the variation and her little cousin wearing the original.






Just like all good Miss America contestants she needed a little tape to keep  things were they ought to be.






And, if I'm not mistaken I see my ruffle foot.  





Click to expand...


 Love the dresses. I am glad to see Ginger has family. Her cousin looks like my straw dispenser that I have. Could they be related.



cogero said:



			I am not finishing Madisons give tonite. I had a bit of a meltdown because we are probably going to have to cancel my birthday trip to Charlotte for the fall race. My mom was in the hospital last week and I think it is way too much for her to watch DS. So I had a bit of a cry and am now tired. 

Told DH if we didn't go away I want to go out with my cousin and BFF and their husbands into Manhattan for a fun night.
		
Click to expand...


 Sorry to hear you may have to cancel. I hope all is well with your mom.



love to stitch said:



			This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.

My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.




Click to expand...


Love your mermaid dress. It is so beautiful and love all your outfits for your trip. Your grandkids are going to look so cute. I love the Mickey transportation fabric. I almost bought it online when it first came out because I think it is so cute.



mommyof2princesses said:



			Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!  

I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!






Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!
		
Click to expand...


Saw it posted on FB and just love it. When I had my baby shower for DD8 I received a Carter's outfit with the Hungry Caterpillar and have just loved that book ever since.



froggy33 said:



			Has anyone seen the cricut peppermint expression thing on sale at Joanns??  Is this a good thing?  Does it cut vinyl??  Could it cut freezer paper?

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11113453a

It seems like a great deal - (now don't ALL go run out an get one, I want one!  )

Thanks!

OR

would it be better to wait around for something like the Silhouette SD, since that uses a computer program and you can draw/use your own shapes and don't have to use a cartridge.  Thoughts???
		
Click to expand...


I don't know much about the Silhouette, but like Ellen said that is a really good deal and the colors on it are so cute. My is just a plain boring white. I have never tried the vinyl but I have cut fabric with it.*


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Um, I just have to tell you, I did go to the IndianLand Walmart after I left Rita's. I've never seen an entire AISLE of 2 yd cuts at Walmart!  Why oh why did I listen to you that the IndianLand Walmart had them?  I got a bunch on clearance for $5.00 . . . including a red & white stripe that is perfect for my project!!!  It was great to meet you (again) today!!!  We'll have to get the kids together again . . . P was asking when we'd see B again



I guess I need to go check it out.  Or maybe I shouldn't   It was great to meet you again as well.  The boys did seem to really get along.  B would love to play with P again.  Thanks again for getting the fabric.  I really think i am going to use the pink mickey to make a skirt for me.  Just can't decide what color shirt.  I guess I could use black.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hey all I have been off for only about 24 hrs yet i feel behind this thread moves so quick....love the purple AG outfit and ya'll have been crackin me up about the hiding fabric all over the house (I'm trying to use some of my stash so I can have room for more)...and also about visiting Cheryl and her charges

I know this is a quicky but I got to add



dizzy4mickey said:


> YCMT is having an Anniversary Sale.  Here is the info:
> 
> Celebrate 5 Years with YouCanMakeThis.com! Use code 5BIRTHDAY and receive $5 off any order of $25 or more.
> 
> PLUS, check out the "Featured Products" section of the website for special marked-down patterns that are just $5!
> 
> The coupon code and $5 sale end July 22, 2011.



awesome...may have to breakdown and buy the SS if its included.



love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.



lovely mermaid....I have something similar in mind for DD....glad to see a real one



MickeyBA said:


> Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.
> 
> My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.
> 
> Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.



welcome back and glad DD is doing better!


DD is being a stinker about her swim lessons....she won't do any of it cause its not her idea...glad the lessons were free w/ YMCA membership or I'd be steamed.

I managed to sew 1 luggage tag today. I need to finish I spy bags for our 12 hr car ride to see grandparents in 2 weeks....soon I will post pics...this is a quickie so sorry.


----------



## livndisney

MickeyBA said:


> Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.
> 
> My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.
> 
> Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.



I remember you!!!!! I am glad Riley is doing better. Welcome back


----------



## babynala

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.


Everything you made is wonderful.  That Ariel costume is gorgeous and I really love all the boy stuff.  I think the Minnie set is so cute but the little overalls might be my favorite.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!


This set came out really nice and the applique is looks very good.  I really like the little apron, too.




MickeyBA said:


> Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.
> 
> My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.
> 
> Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.


.  
Hi, I probably wasn't on this board when you were around but wanted to say welcome back.  I'm happy to hear that your DD is doing better. Yeah for a trip to Disneyland.



miprender said:


> Missed a few days and wow so much adorable stuff.  Next week at this time I should already be at Disney


As my son would say: "ohhh yeahhhh"  


I'm away from home and away from my computer but I hope I don't get too far behind and miss the move.


----------



## dianemom2

I spent the whole evening sewing but not the fun kind   I had bunches of pants that needed hemming and a dress that needed straps shortened plus some other dull mending/repairs.   I can't wait to get a chance to start making some fun stuff.  I have all this new fabric!  Plus, I have all the Patricia tunics I cut out before vacation and ran out of time to get sewn.  I am looking forward to some fun sewing now that I have done all the stuff I have been putting off.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> I guess I need to go check it out.  Or maybe I shouldn't   It was great to meet you again as well.  The boys did seem to really get along.  B would love to play with P again.  Thanks again for getting the fabric.  I really think i am going to use the pink mickey to make a skirt for me.  Just can't decide what color shirt.  I guess I could use black.




Oooh!  Yes!  Black top!!!  Are you going to do black layers with the pink Mickey fabric?

I washed all my fabric purchases this afternoon ... ironed half of them ... need to iron the rest but can't right now as everyone else is asleep (and the ironing board is in our bedroom).

I just got home from BUNCO . . . Didn't win anything . . . but had a great time with Ginger as my partner for several rounds (Cheryl, did you know she snuck out tonight?) . . . 

Okay - I need opinions please!!!!

I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?





Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?


----------



## squirrel

mphalens said:


> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?



I like the red and white stripe, the wider red and white stripe is my second favorite.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?



I like the smaller stripes. When you visited RYCO's did you see all their DR.Suess fabric. I bought some hoping we were going to IoA, but DH doesn't want to spend the money since the boys are still to young to go on most of the rides.


----------



## VBAndrea

love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.


Wow!  Your Mermaid dress is out of this world!  It must have taken hours!  I love all the little boy items.  The Ariel set is so cute, but my favorite is the Minnie set -- it's just so bright and cheerful. I love the big bow on the skirt and how you put the little flowers on the pocket on the t.  Lucky grandkids!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!


Adorable!  Your applique is so cute!



dianemom2 said:


> I spent the whole evening sewing but not the fun kind   I had bunches of pants that needed hemming and a dress that needed straps shortened plus some other dull mending/repairs.   I can't wait to get a chance to start making some fun stuff.  I have all this new fabric!  Plus, I have all the Patricia tunics I cut out before vacation and ran out of time to get sewn.  I am looking forward to some fun sewing now that I have done all the stuff I have been putting off.


I hate that kind of sewing!  I have a basket of it sitting on the floor next to my machine.  It's been there a long time.  Much longer than the dust that's been accumulating on the furniture for the past two weeks.  And I've needed to vacuum for the past three days and just haven't, and the lawn needs to be mowed.  I hate when chores interrupt creative sewing -- and mending is a chore!



mphalens said:


> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?


I happen to like both of the striped fabrics.  I think the smaller stripes are more in line with Dr.Suess, though I do love the wider one.


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is a pic of the Disney fleece I got at Walmart for $1 per yard (actually I got shorted about 1/2 yard on the princesses -- it was only about 6.5 yards for $7).  On the bright side, the horse fleece (no pic) was mislabeled as 4 yards and it is $6 yards so that was only 66 cents a yard.  DD will get a snuggie and a blanket!  

Princess Fleece:





Tink Fleece:





And this is the pincushion I made (not thrilled with it, should have made 6 petals instead of four since I made my center much bigger than what was done for the tut):





Last night I did back to school shopping at Target (yes, I know Walmart is cheaper, but Target is soooo much more peaceful).  They had jeans on clearance for $3.48 a pair.  I bought 4 pair, a couple exactly the same to applique on for dd.  I am wondering if I should go buy more.  A couple of years ago I got them for around $2 on clearance, but the longer you wait the fewer sizes there are available.

So now my kitchen island is covered in bags from Target that I must sort through and divy up.  And I am not labeling anything yet b/c the school website had last year's lists up (I called the school though and the office administrator thinks the lists will stay the same).  My ds will have the same teacher that was there last year for 4/5th grade and my dd is having a brand new teacher.  I just wanted to shop now b/c if we get our lists in August things get picked over.  Last year I had to go to three different stores.

I am excited for Cheryl's return today to see what doll she bought -- face it -- we all know she's getting one!
Cheryl time to wake up!


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> I spent the whole evening sewing but not the fun kind   I had bunches of pants that needed hemming and a dress that needed straps shortened plus some other dull mending/repairs.   I can't wait to get a chance to start making some fun stuff.  I have all this new fabric!  Plus, I have all the Patricia tunics I cut out before vacation and ran out of time to get sewn.  I am looking forward to some fun sewing now that I have done all the stuff I have been putting off.


Yuk, that is no fun but I give you lots of kudos for getting it all done.  Now, back to fun sewing



squirrel said:


> I like the red and white stripe, the wider red and white stripe is my second favorite.


I agree.  I think the evenly spaced red and white is more dr. suess (why I don't know) but I really like the wider red and white stripe too.  I'm sure it will look great either way.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Oooh!  Yes!  Black top!!!  Are you going to do black layers with the pink Mickey fabric?
> 
> I washed all my fabric purchases this afternoon ... ironed half of them ... need to iron the rest but can't right now as everyone else is asleep (and the ironing board is in our bedroom).
> 
> I just got home from BUNCO . . . Didn't win anything . . . but had a great time with Ginger as my partner for several rounds (Cheryl, did you know she snuck out tonight?) . . .
> 
> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?



ROFL that you played Bunco with Ginger...  She must be pretty good?

I like the evenly spaced red and white stripes.  



VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic of the Disney fleece I got at Walmart for $1 per yard (actually I got shorted about 1/2 yard on the princesses -- it was only about 6.5 yards for $7).  On the bright side, the horse fleece (no pic) was mislabeled as 4 yards and it is $6 yards so that was only 66 cents a yard.  DD will get a snuggie and a blanket!
> 
> Princess Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the pincushion I made (not thrilled with it, should have made 6 petals instead of four since I made my center much bigger than what was done for the tut):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I did back to school shopping at Target (yes, I know Walmart is cheaper, but Target is soooo much more peaceful).  They had jeans on clearance for $3.48 a pair.  I bought 4 pair, a couple exactly the same to applique on for dd.  I am wondering if I should go buy more.  A couple of years ago I got them for around $2 on clearance, but the longer you wait the fewer sizes there are available.
> 
> So now my kitchen island is covered in bags from Target that I must sort through and divy up.  And I am not labeling anything yet b/c the school website had last year's lists up (I called the school though and the office administrator thinks the lists will stay the same).  My ds will have the same teacher that was there last year for 4/5th grade and my dd is having a brand new teacher.  I just wanted to shop now b/c if we get our lists in August things get picked over.  Last year I had to go to three different stores.
> 
> I am excited for Cheryl's return today to see what doll she bought -- face it -- we all know she's getting one!
> Cheryl time to wake up!



Awesome job on the fleece - I wish I could find it for those prices around here...  And the pin cushion is too cute!  It's bettter than that darned rolypoly tomato that you have to chase down every time you use it.  

I agree about the BTS shopping - I hate doing any shopping at Walmart - but I must admit, the walmart we have by us has to be one of the best.  It's always clean, never very busy (when I go - but I always go there early), but also there's never anyone working in the fabric dept.  So, I've waited on average about 20 minutes for people to come cut fabric for me - usually I have to chase down a manager...    But I also know, all too well, how fast that BTS gets picked off the shelves, if you don't shop early - espeically for specialty items like art tablets and locker shelves - once they're gone, they're gone and they don't get anymore in.  So, great job getting it all done.  Our school lists never used to change from year to year, so I used to get an extra list, then when supplies went 50% off - I'd buy everything I needed for the following year, but now that the girls are in Middle school I really don't do that anymore.



dianemom2 said:


> I spent the whole evening sewing but not the fun kind   I had bunches of pants that needed hemming and a dress that needed straps shortened plus some other dull mending/repairs.   I can't wait to get a chance to start making some fun stuff.  I have all this new fabric!  Plus, I have all the Patricia tunics I cut out before vacation and ran out of time to get sewn.  I am looking forward to some fun sewing now that I have done all the stuff I have been putting off.



I hate doing that tedious stuff too... I had to hem a few pairs of DH's pants a few weeks ago - no fun.  And then on one of the hems, I missed the hem portion on the underside, so I had to make a second row of top stitiching - perfectly parallel - that was loads of joyous fun!    Glad you got it done - on to more fun things now.  

I am stuck at work today.    All day.  So, I am going to try and cut out the rest of my appliques for the BG outfits, so they'll be ready to go when my fabric comes today or tomorrow.  Otherwise, no sewing for me today.  

And Cheryl...  who'd you bring home with you...  I can see that extra lump under your blankets.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> I spent the whole evening sewing but not the fun kind   I had bunches of pants that needed hemming and a dress that needed straps shortened plus some other dull mending/repairs.   I can't wait to get a chance to start making some fun stuff.  I have all this new fabric!  Plus, I have all the Patricia tunics I cut out before vacation and ran out of time to get sewn.  I am looking forward to some fun sewing now that I have done all the stuff I have been putting off.



I have a pile of that on my sewing desk waiting for me. I really don't want to hem pants and fix skirts!  I guess eventually it has to get done. I am hoping to work on some other projects first..


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Oooh!  Yes!  Black top!!!  Are you going to do black layers with the pink Mickey fabric?
> 
> I washed all my fabric purchases this afternoon ... ironed half of them ... need to iron the rest but can't right now as everyone else is asleep (and the ironing board is in our bedroom).
> 
> I just got home from BUNCO . . . Didn't win anything . . . but had a great time with Ginger as my partner for several rounds (Cheryl, did you know she snuck out tonight?) . . .
> 
> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?



I like the evenly spaced red and white stripes.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic of the Disney fleece I got at Walmart for $1 per yard (actually I got shorted about 1/2 yard on the princesses -- it was only about 6.5 yards for $7).  On the bright side, the horse fleece (no pic) was mislabeled as 4 yards and it is $6 yards so that was only 66 cents a yard.  DD will get a snuggie and a blanket!
> 
> Princess Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the pincushion I made (not thrilled with it, should have made 6 petals instead of four since I made my center much bigger than what was done for the tut):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I did back to school shopping at Target (yes, I know Walmart is cheaper, but Target is soooo much more peaceful).  They had jeans on clearance for $3.48 a pair.  I bought 4 pair, a couple exactly the same to applique on for dd.  I am wondering if I should go buy more.  A couple of years ago I got them for around $2 on clearance, but the longer you wait the fewer sizes there are available.
> 
> So now my kitchen island is covered in bags from Target that I must sort through and divy up.  And I am not labeling anything yet b/c the school website had last year's lists up (I called the school though and the office administrator thinks the lists will stay the same).  My ds will have the same teacher that was there last year for 4/5th grade and my dd is having a brand new teacher.  I just wanted to shop now b/c if we get our lists in August things get picked over.  Last year I had to go to three different stores.
> 
> I am excited for Cheryl's return today to see what doll she bought -- face it -- we all know she's getting one!
> Cheryl time to wake up!


What a good find on that fleece.  I guess that you aren't hiding it anymore???  What a great find on the jeans!  $3.48 is still a good deal.  Once I found jeans for $1 per pair at Walmart.  They were small sizes (too little for my girls) but I bought enough sizes so that my SIL didn't have to buy jeans for my niece (who was about 2 months old at the time) until she turned 3!

We have also started back to school shopping.  We went to Staples on Monday to get a bunch of their 1 cent and 25 cent items.  I took DD with me because they limit you to two of each thing so I took 2 and gave her 2.  She's a customer too  Then when I was in Walmart yesterday we picked up a few more things.  The only things we really still need are binders, divider and filler paper.  The school says that the kids need these very expensive calculators ($100 each!!!) for school this year but I am going to wait and make sure before I spend that kind of money.  

Last year I finally got smart and ordered the LL Bean backpacks that have the lifetime guarantee.  They cost more but I was so tired of having cheap backpacks that wear out and break halfway through the year!  The LL Bean backpacks look as good as they did at the start of last year so I won't be spending money on new backpacks this year.  

At the girls' middle school the big in thing is to have a Vera Bradley lunchbox.  One day next week we are going to take a trip to the Vera Bradley outlet so that my younger daughter can get hers. I could probably sew those Vera Bradley bags for less than half of what they charge but it wouldn't be the same.  Middle school is all about fitting in! 

Both girls leave for sleep away camp in about 10 days.  Then I will have some free time and I will be able to get some sewing done!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I
> What a good find on that fleece.  I guess that you aren't hiding it anymore???  What a great find on the jeans!  $3.48 is still a good deal.  Once I found jeans for $1 per pair at Walmart.  They were small sizes (too little for my girls) but I bought enough sizes so that my SIL didn't have to buy jeans for my niece (who was about 2 months old at the time) until she turned 3!
> 
> We have also started back to school shopping.  We went to Staples on Monday to get a bunch of their 1 cent and 25 cent items.  I took DD with me because they limit you to two of each thing so I took 2 and gave her 2.  She's a customer too  Then when I was in Walmart yesterday we picked up a few more things.  The only things we really still need are binders, divider and filler paper.  The school says that the kids need these very expensive calculators ($100 each!!!) for school this year but I am going to wait and make sure before I spend that kind of money.
> 
> Last year I finally got smart and ordered the LL Bean backpacks that have the lifetime guarantee.  They cost more but I was so tired of having cheap backpacks that wear out and break halfway through the year!  The LL Bean backpacks look as good as they did at the start of last year so I won't be spending money on new backpacks this year.
> 
> At the girls' middle school the big in thing is to have a Vera Bradley lunchbox.  One day next week we are going to take a trip to the Vera Bradley outlet so that my younger daughter can get hers. I could probably sew those Vera Bradley bags for less than half of what they charge but it wouldn't be the same.  Middle school is all about fitting in!
> 
> Both girls leave for sleep away camp in about 10 days.  Then I will have some free time and I will be able to get some sewing done!


THe fleece is still hidden.  It came out of hiding for photos while dh was at work.  DH has NEVER complained about my sewing and he is really happy that I do the BGS -- I thought he would gripe about them that I spend more time and money on others than I do on my own kids, but he's been very supportive and thinks it's a wonderful thing for me to do.  I just thought he would think I went insane if he saw me carrying in these huge bolts of fleece.  Actually, I must vacuum today because if I don't he sometimes will and I don't want him to go into my closet to vacuum -- then again, I'm not sure he ever thinks to vacuum inside my closet.  

Our school specifically states on their list: No backpacks.  But I would probably do the good ones if they ever needed them.  I prefer quality.  You tend to get what you pay for.  Even for rulers and the like I buy more expensive, better made ones.  I'd rather have things that last.  And that's why I went to Target ~ one stop shopping for everything on the list.

A couple of kids at school last year had Vera Bradley lunch boxes.  They are darling.  I just bought new lunchboxes but I'm not sure if I am going to keep them.  All they had was gray which is fine for ds, but I'd have to jazz dd's up a little.  I bought them for the thermoses.  I am having such a hard time finding good drinking bottles that aren't huge and these came with beverage thermoses.  I still have the kids metal drinking containers from last year, but ds drinks milk and I think the little crevices can't get clean enough, so new ones are in order.  All I could find this year were ones with straws which I'm not keen on (they eventually have problems) but the ones I found with the lunch boxes do not have straws -- you drink out of them like you would a coffee travel thermos.  I'll just hang on to them unless I find something better and then I will return them.

I got dd a pair of shoes on clearance for $5 too but they are a size too big so I bought them to save.  I asked her this morning if she liked them and she said "they're OK."  And I asked her if she would wear them next year and the reply was "maybe."  So do I keep them or return them????  I guess for $5 I will keep them and hope she wears them next year.

What is up with the $100 calculators????  When I was in grad school we had to get calculators with a particular function and I think they were only around $40.

I've never seen jeans for $1!!!  What a steal.  I even looked at the thrift store this past spring to get some cheap ones to embellish and they were just as expensive as what I find on sale so I passed on them.  I have better luck at yard sales.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> I guess I need to go check it out.  Or maybe I shouldn't   It was great to meet you again as well.  The boys did seem to really get along.  B would love to play with P again.  Thanks again for getting the fabric.  I really think i am going to use the pink mickey to make a skirt for me.  Just can't decide what color shirt.  I guess I could use black.



Okay - had to quote you again because I got a picture in my head of an outfit with that pick mickey fabric - skirt like THIS or similar with black layers with the pink Mickey . . . and then a black top with a mickey silouhette in silver . . . Sorry, just had to share 



squirrel said:


> I like the red and white stripe, the wider red and white stripe is my second favorite.





miprender said:


> I like the smaller stripes. When you visited RYCO's did you see all their DR.Suess fabric. I bought some hoping we were going to IoA, but DH doesn't want to spend the money since the boys are still to young to go on most of the rides.





VBAndrea said:


> I happen to like both of the striped fabrics.  I think the smaller stripes are more in line with Dr.Suess, though I do love the wider one.





babynala said:


> I agree.  I think the evenly spaced red and white is more dr. suess (why I don't know) but I really like the wider red and white stripe too.  I'm sure it will look great either way.





dianemom2 said:


> I like the evenly spaced red and white stripes.





DMGeurts said:


> I like the evenly spaced red and white stripes.



Thanks ladies!  I'll cut them out in a bit . . . the smaller stripes it is! 



VBAndrea said:


> Last night I did back to school shopping at Target (yes, I know Walmart is cheaper, but Target is soooo much more peaceful).  They had jeans on clearance for $3.48 a pair.  I bought 4 pair, a couple exactly the same to applique on for dd.  I am wondering if I should go buy more.  A couple of years ago I got them for around $2 on clearance, but the longer you wait the fewer sizes there are available.
> 
> I am excited for Cheryl's return today to see what doll she bought -- face it -- we all know she's getting one!
> Cheryl time to wake up!



Ah!  Back to school shopping!  It's this time of year that makes me sigh a big contented sigh of relief that we're homeschooling Phalen and I don't have to race around buying all the specific supplies my friends have to buy for their kids . . . I can wait 'til the clearance and pick up things then and buy whatever I want . . . or I can wait until we run out of something and get it later . . . I do pick up things when I see a great sale or deal though

Finn only needs a backpack and we already got him a Finn McMissile one at the Disney store with part of a birthday gift card.  My mom got him a Lunchopolis lunchbox last year, so he doesn't need a new one this year.  I would have bought him the sports themed backpack from The Children's Place this year that's a little more his size than the Disney Store backpacks, but he really wanted it and it was his birthday money . . . if the TCP one goes on sale or clearance I might pick it up just in case Finn McMissile doesn't hold up . . .






DMGeurts said:


> ROFL that you played Bunco with Ginger...  She must be pretty good?
> 
> 
> I am stuck at work today.    All day.  So, I am going to try and cut out the rest of my appliques for the BG outfits, so they'll be ready to go when my fabric comes today or tomorrow.  Otherwise, no sewing for me today.
> 
> And Cheryl...  who'd you bring home with you...  I can see that extra lump under your blankets.
> 
> D~



Ginger sure was entertaining . . . we did get a lot of comments about Gilligan's Island though 

Hope work goes well today!  I need to draw my appliques (or rather, trace them) and cut them out (and read through the tutorial again) . . . and I'll cut the skirts and aprons and the pair of easy fit pants I need to make up for Seb for Savannah's b-day party . . .

And yes, Cheryl . . . let us see!!! We're all eager to meet her!!!



dianemom2 said:


> At the girls' middle school the big in thing is to have a Vera Bradley lunchbox.  One day next week we are going to take a trip to the Vera Bradley outlet so that my younger daughter can get hers. I could probably sew those Vera Bradley bags for less than half of what they charge but it wouldn't be the same.  Middle school is all about fitting in!
> 
> Both girls leave for sleep away camp in about 10 days.  Then I will have some free time and I will be able to get some sewing done!



$100 calculators???    That's insane!!!

I  the Vera Bradley outlet . . . there's one in Mass at the outlet mall we go to and I've gotten so many great deals there!!!  Isn't it funny the things that are "in" for middle school???


----------



## NiniMorris

Today is a day I am ready to go back to bed and start over!

My son did not tell me he wasn't bringing my GD over (How hard is it to send me at least a text???  I guess you don't think about things like that with a free babysitter!) so I went down to finish up another day's worth of shirts for our trip in Sept...as I was finishing them up...clipping threads and putting them on hangers...I realized I put Capt Hook on my shirt and Izzy on his shirt!  Something tells me he won't wear Izzy...so I guess it is another shirt that goes on my list for Jiffy shirts at the end of the month!  My goal was to have all the shirts finished by the end of August.  At this rate I won't be finished until the middle of Sept!

Lots and lots of cute things lately, but I was reading most on my phone and can't multiquote there.  But I do have to say I like the evenly spaced red strip the best....at least for Dr Seuess...But I love the uneven spaced red strip...


My pregnant friend is still pregnant (Woo Hoo) but her husband is stuck somewhere in Michigan with a broken down truck!  He is hoping to be home in a few days) Her mom is still in intensive care.  She is in and out of consciousness and still is in middle of complete organ shutdown.  They still don't know why, but they do know she has contracted E coli and MRSA while in the hospital.  My friend is no longer allowed to visit her mom because of the danger to the unborn baby.  My Mito friend is scheduled for her surgery (to change out her ports and to remove 4 teeth) next week.


......


I'm thinking either a nap or a shopping trip is in order.  Since I am broke (just paid another payment on Disney) I think I choose a nap!




Keep Smiling!

Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> A couple of kids at school last year had Vera Bradley lunch boxes.  They are darling.





mphalens said:


> I  the Vera Bradley outlet . . . there's one in Mass at the outlet mall we go to and I've gotten so many great deals there!!!  Isn't it funny the things that are "in" for middle school???



I am such a VB freak (Andrea, I always wondered if that's part of your screen name, because I always think of that when I see it - LOL)...  I have wayyy too many purses (my collection started with our trip to Disney in 2008 - everyone carried a Hipster because it was the perfect size, shape and comfort) - so I have a bunch of Hipsters...  A couple saddle ups...  my travel luggage for the lake (A large Night Owl duffel and a Night Owl weekender) - almost everything was purchased on sale.  My bff and I were commenting the other day, how she has the newer old hipster and I have the old, old style hipster - and the quality of mine is far superior to hers.  I don't own the newest style, so I don't know how that compares.  Anyways, I just had to pipe up and say that I love VB... although, now that I've started sewing, I'm not that into it anymore, and haven't purchased anything in over a year - however, I did notice yesterday that their # is still in my contacts in my cell phone.  



NiniMorris said:


> My pregnant friend is still pregnant (Woo Hoo) but her husband is stuck somewhere in Michigan with a broken down truck!  He is hoping to be home in a few days) Her mom is still in intensive care.  She is in and out of consciousness and still is in middle of complete organ shutdown.  They still don't know why, but they do know she has contracted E coli and MRSA while in the hospital.  My friend is no longer allowed to visit her mom because of the danger to the unborn baby.  My Mito friend is scheduled for her surgery (to change out her ports and to remove 4 teeth) next week.
> 
> I'm thinking either a nap or a shopping trip is in order.  Since I am broke (just paid another payment on Disney) I think I choose a nap!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am still praying for your friend's family.

Yay for a pmt to Disney...  I figured out a quickie budget for our 2014 trip (girls sweet 16 trip) and it's going to cost my bff and I a grand total of over $7k.  I think I miscalculated somewhere in there.  Food is most expensive at about $550 per person (over 8 days - but we like one nice sit down meal per day)... at that point, we just might be better off hoping for free dining.  LOL

D~


----------



## snubie

froggy33 said:


> Has anyone seen the cricut peppermint expression thing on sale at Joanns??  Is this a good thing?  Does it cut vinyl??  Could it cut freezer paper?
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11113453a
> 
> It seems like a great deal - (now don't ALL go run out an get one, I want one!  )
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> OR
> 
> would it be better to wait around for something like the Silhouette SD, since that uses a computer program and you can draw/use your own shapes and don't have to use a cartridge.  Thoughts???





froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I think it is an awesome deal, but I got to looking around and think I like the SilhouetteSD. You can use your own drawings and download cheap fonts/designs from them online.  It's not a must have thing right now.  I hardly have time to use the things I do have!
> 
> Thanks for the info though!


I am thinking about the same thing right now.  Cricut or Silhouette?  I am leaning towards the Silhouette but will wait until I see a sale.  I don't need one, just want one.




MickeyBA said:


> Wow!  Lots of new people around here!  I haven't posted in several years.  I didn't even remember what my screen name was exactly.  It was something like my2tinks, but I couldn't get logged in so I had to make another.
> 
> My fiance and I ( I think I was still married to my ex last time I was here!) are taking my girls to Disneyland on August 3rd!  We are super excited.  Haven't been to either park in ages.  Life kinda gets in the way of the happiest place on earth sometimes.
> 
> Not sure if many here will have a clue who I am.  Just in case someone remembers the old days, I'm Denise.  I have two girls, Riley (13) and Drew (9).  I believe Riley was really struggling with her health last time I was around.  Since then I have taken her to the Mayo clinic and things have improved slightly.  She had to leave public school at one point and we are hoping that we have enough control of the situation to get her back in next year!  Anyway.  I'm gonna start snooping through the old posts to see what is going on with all of you.  Some of you I am already spying on via facebook.



Welcome Back Denise!


Back to school shopping already?  I know the stuff is out at stores here but we just got out of school June 21, it seems so early to be talking about back to school.  School does start August 30 here.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I am such a VB freak (Andrea, I always wondered if that's part of your screen name, because I always think of that when I see it - LOL)...  I have wayyy too many purses (my collection started with our trip to Disney in 2008 - everyone carried a Hipster because it was the perfect size, shape and comfort) - so I have a bunch of Hipsters...  A couple saddle ups...  my travel luggage for the lake (A large Night Owl duffel and a Night Owl weekender) - almost everything was purchased on sale.  My bff and I were commenting the other day, how she has the newer old hipster and I have the old, old style hipster - and the quality of mine is far superior to hers.  I don't own the newest style, so I don't know how that compares.  Anyways, I just had to pipe up and say that I love VB... although, now that I've started sewing, I'm not that into it anymore, and haven't purchased anything in over a year - however, I did notice yesterday that their # is still in my contacts in my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still praying for your friend's family.
> 
> Yay for a pmt to Disney...  I figured out a quickie budget for our 2014 trip (girls sweet 16 trip) and it's going to cost my bff and I a grand total of over $7k.  I think I miscalculated somewhere in there.  Food is most expensive at about $550 per person (over 8 days - but we like one nice sit down meal per day)... at that point, we just might be better off hoping for free dining.  LOL
> 
> D~


The VB is for Virginia Beach silly giril!  I do love my hipster and I have a mini too -- I get them at the Navy Exchange -- better prices and no tax.  

We did a family of four for $3K -- 5 park days and 6 hotel nights.  Used Military discounts to the max -- dh had free tickets and the rest of us had park hopper 5 days for $314 for all of us -- can't beat that!  And our hotel was $224 a night (AK lodge with savannah view and bunk beds -- a 40% military discount otherwise it would have been close to $400 a night!), and dining was the basic dining plan and we had soooo much food and barely used any of our snack credits.  We did go tot Walmart for yogurt and cereal for breakfast and sodas and the like, so that helped.  We also drove down and have a Hybrid, so that helped on gas and then we did not need a rental car.  I think you need to work on better prices.  Is that staying at SOG?  I hope they still offer the military salute tickets then -- it's a HUGE savings.



snubie said:


> Back to school shopping already?  I know the stuff is out at stores here but we just got out of school June 21, it seems so early to be talking about back to school.  School does start August 30 here.


If I don't do it now it gets too picked over.  Last year I went in August and target was out of composition books!  Plus I hate dealing with crowds.

CHERYL  You can stay in bed for a bit... I have to go mow the lawn.


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> I like the evenly spaced red and white stripes.
> 
> 
> What a good find on that fleece.  I guess that you aren't hiding it anymore???  What a great find on the jeans!  $3.48 is still a good deal.  Once I found jeans for $1 per pair at Walmart.  They were small sizes (too little for my girls) but I bought enough sizes so that my SIL didn't have to buy jeans for my niece (who was about 2 months old at the time) until she turned 3!
> 
> We have also started back to school shopping.  We went to Staples on Monday to get a bunch of their 1 cent and 25 cent items.  I took DD with me because they limit you to two of each thing so I took 2 and gave her 2.  She's a customer too  Then when I was in Walmart yesterday we picked up a few more things.  The only things we really still need are binders, divider and filler paper.  *The school says that the kids need these very expensive calculators ($100 each!!!)* for school this year but I am going to wait and make sure before I spend that kind of money.
> 
> Last year I finally got smart and ordered the LL Bean backpacks that have the lifetime guarantee.  They cost more but I was so tired of having cheap backpacks that wear out and break halfway through the year!  The LL Bean backpacks look as good as they did at the start of last year so I won't be spending money on new backpacks this year.
> 
> At the girls' middle school the big in thing is to have a Vera Bradley lunchbox.  One day next week we are going to take a trip to the Vera Bradley outlet so that my younger daughter can get hers. I could probably sew those Vera Bradley bags for less than half of what they charge but it wouldn't be the same.  Middle school is all about fitting in!
> 
> Both girls leave for sleep away camp in about 10 days.  Then I will have some free time and I will be able to get some sewing done!


DD's list had the same thing when she was in middle school. We got hers at Target for around $25 its a Texas Instrument T something, I think. She's going in 10th grade now, still has it and still uses it. Don't spend the $100 because they do have better priced ones.


----------



## mkwj

mphalens said:


> Okay - had to quote you again because I got a picture in my head of an outfit with that pick mickey fabric - skirt like THIS or similar with black layers with the pink Mickey . . . and then a black top with a mickey silouhette in silver . . . Sorry, just had to share



That is cute.  I really like that idea.  I have all my material now I just need to decide what to make for everyone.  OMG  I only have about 2 months left.  We go to the beach at the end of July.  My parents are going with us.  I am hoping they will take my kids home with them for the next week.  I could get so much done.  Plus a whole week of no kids.    I don't know if it will happen, but I am hoping.

I need to print off my ds school supply list.  I did get some uniforms ordered this week with Land's End penny logo and free shipping.  Very excited about that deal.    He needs a new backpack and wants a navy and red one.  I have found one at PBK, but am not sure about the quality.  I want one that will last a few years.  He does'nt like the LL bean ones, but is okay with one of the Land's End ones.  Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## princessmom29

Fruto76 said:


> DD's list had the same thing when she was in middle school. We got hers at Target for around $25 its a Texas Instrument T something, I think. She's going in 10th grade now, still has it and still uses it. Don't spend the $100 because they do have better priced ones.


 Math/physics teacher here. When they get to algebra II/trig they WILL have to have the $100 calculator, more so if they intend to do precal/calculus and physics. We use them every day in physics. It needs to be able to graph functions, determine verticies ect. It is not practical for them to do them by had because it takes so long. They would never be able to get through thier homework donig it by hand. I recommend a certain one for my kids becuase it is the model I know how to use. These things come with maulas that stretch to 100 plus pages and can be complicated to figure out on your own. The $25 TI will work through chemistry, algebra I, and geometry, but they will need the big one for anything beyond that.


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> Okay - I need opinions please!!!!
> 
> I'm going to make an apron skirt and top set(well, two actually) that is "Cat in the Hat" inspired . . .  White Apron with the fishbowl appliqued on one of the pockets, orange fish appliqued on the top (which is white) . . .  Which of these three fabrics should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evenly spaced red & white stripe?  Wider red with narrower white stripe?  Solid red?


I used the first one when I made the girls' Dr.Seuss skirts last year. So, that one gets my vote too! 

That Ginger is a sneaky little girl!




VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic of the Disney fleece I got at Walmart for $1 per yard (actually I got shorted about 1/2 yard on the princesses -- it was only about 6.5 yards for $7).  On the bright side, the horse fleece (no pic) was mislabeled as 4 yards and it is $6 yards so that was only 66 cents a yard.  DD will get a snuggie and a blanket!
> 
> Tink Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the pincushion I made (not thrilled with it, should have made 6 petals instead of four since I made my center much bigger than what was done for the tut):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.
> 
> I am excited for Cheryl's return today to see what doll she bought -- face it -- we all know she's getting one!
> Cheryl time to wake up!



I really like that Tink fleece!!! Such a great deal too!!!! 

Something is happening in my Walmart's fabric department. Fabric I haven't seen out in a year or more has made a reappearance, some of it is clearenced, some isn't. Old sewing machines are out and on clearance. Maybe they are just trying to clear out their backroom, but why would they have all this wonderful fabric hiding in the back? And, I can never find anyone in the department to ask what's going on! 

Lydia walked by and saw the pin cushion, she say, "OOOOH, that is REALLY pretty!"  I agree!

I can't wait to see which doll Cheryl bought either!!!! 




dianemom2 said:


> Once I found jeans for $1 per pair at Walmart.  They were small sizes (too little for my girls) but I bought enough sizes so that my SIL didn't have to buy jeans for my niece (who was about 2 months old at the time) until she turned 3!



I got a nice surprise at my Walmart yesterday. They had racks and racks of $1 items!!!! Mostly women's t-shirts, sweaters and plus sized leggins, but I picked up two pairs of jeans for the girls too!  

I'm thinking of going back and looking through some of the t-shirts. I noticed that some I got were a lycra blend, and I've been looking for cotton/lycra fabric to make leggins and underwear with for Lyddie! They had a lot of plus sizes, so I figured that might work out nicely. 

(This is in TR for my fellow Michiganders. Shoot me a PM or email if you make it over here!) 



NiniMorris said:


> Today is a day I am ready to go back to bed and start over!
> 
> My son did not tell me he wasn't bringing my GD over (How hard is it to send me at least a text???  I guess you don't think about things like that with a free babysitter!) so I went down to finish up another day's worth of shirts for our trip in Sept...as I was finishing them up...clipping threads and putting them on hangers...I realized I put Capt Hook on my shirt and Izzy on his shirt!  Something tells me he won't wear Izzy...so I guess it is another shirt that goes on my list for Jiffy shirts at the end of the month!  My goal was to have all the shirts finished by the end of August.  At this rate I won't be finished until the middle of Sept!
> 
> Lots and lots of cute things lately, but I was reading most on my phone and can't multiquote there.  But I do have to say I like the evenly spaced red strip the best....at least for Dr Seuess...But I love the uneven spaced red strip...
> 
> 
> My pregnant friend is still pregnant (Woo Hoo) but her husband is stuck somewhere in Michigan with a broken down truck!  He is hoping to be home in a few days) Her mom is still in intensive care.  She is in and out of consciousness and still is in middle of complete organ shutdown.  They still don't know why, but they do know she has contracted E coli and MRSA while in the hospital.  My friend is no longer allowed to visit her mom because of the danger to the unborn baby.  My Mito friend is scheduled for her surgery (to change out her ports and to remove 4 teeth) next week.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> I'm thinking either a nap or a shopping trip is in order.  Since I am broke (just paid another payment on Disney) I think I choose a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Smiling!
> 
> Nini



Oh honey, I'm so sorry. This is all just about too much. Where is your friend's husband at in Michigan? 

It breaks my heart that your friend can't see her Mommy.


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I can't wait to see which doll Cheryl bought either!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I'm so sorry. This is all just about too much. Where is your friend's husband at in Michigan?
> 
> It breaks my heart that your friend can't see her Mommy.




I don't know what part of Michigan he is in...he usually stays here in the SE, but they were in need of some money so he took the run up north.  

I know she really needs to see her mom..and has started writing notes to her mom on her mom's facebook page.  It is really hard to read them, knowing that the chances are pretty slim that she will ever get to read them.  
(I really want them to get an attorney before anything else happens.  I don't believe in suing people willy nilly...but her mom has been in the hospital since MARCH!  This is all a continuation of the original surgery to replace her knee.  The hospital has admitted tot he fact that they didn't think she would make it so they weren't acting on her best interest...and have overdosed her on medication twice.  Both times her Mom has fought back and hung on.



OK...I really need to get to work.  If I keep messing up on these shirts we are going to be going a little bit uncovered at Disney!


Nini


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> Back to school shopping already?  I know the stuff is out at stores here but we just got out of school June 21, it seems so early to be talking about back to school.  School does start August 30 here.



We don't go back until 9/8 but I will be shopping in the next few weeks  since I have a coupon at staples and will take their deals.

I am having a stressful day at work but DD is ironing all my fabric here and we are cutting out easy fits for her brother. and a pair for her.

I have 43 days to go and am trying to get done by the end of July


----------



## aboveH20

The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.  

For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my much older (of course) husband was an Army officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.

We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.

March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I don't know what part of Michigan he is in...he usually stays here in the SE, but they were in need of some money so he took the run up north.
> 
> I know she really needs to see her mom..and has started writing notes to her mom on her mom's facebook page.  It is really hard to read them, knowing that the chances are pretty slim that she will ever get to read them.
> (I really want them to get an attorney before anything else happens.  I don't believe in suing people willy nilly...but her mom has been in the hospital since MARCH!  This is all a continuation of the original surgery to replace her knee.  The hospital has admitted tot he fact that they didn't think she would make it so they weren't acting on her best interest...and have overdosed her on medication twice.  Both times her Mom has fought back and hung on.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...I really need to get to work.  If I keep messing up on these shirts we are going to be going a little bit uncovered at Disney!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm in SW Michigan, if you find out he's over here, let me know if there is anything I can do. 

Reading the Facebook messages would be so hard. I'm glad that she has something that helps her feel connected to her Mom. I'm crying just thinking how I would feel in this situation.  I will be praying for your friend and their family. 



aboveH20 said:


> The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.
> 
> For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my husband was an officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.
> 
> We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.
> 
> March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .



YOU TEASE!


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> We don't go back until 9/8 but I will be shopping in the next few weeks  since I have a coupon at staples and will take their deals.
> 
> I am having a stressful day at work but DD is ironing all my fabric here and we are cutting out easy fits for her brother. and a pair for her.
> 
> I have 43 days to go and am trying to get done by the end of July



If anyone can get it all done, you can!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Something is happening in my Walmart's fabric department. Fabric I haven't seen out in a year or more has made a reappearance, some of it is clearenced, some isn't. Old sewing machines are out and on clearance. Maybe they are just trying to clear out their backroom, but why would they have all this wonderful fabric hiding in the back? And, I can never find anyone in the department to ask what's going on!
> 
> I got a nice surprise at my Walmart yesterday. They had racks and racks of $1 items!!!! Mostly women's t-shirts, sweaters and plus sized leggins, but I picked up two pairs of jeans for the girls too!
> 
> I'm thinking of going back and looking through some of the t-shirts. I noticed that some I got were a lycra blend, and I've been looking for cotton/lycra fabric to make leggins and underwear with for Lyddie! They had a lot of plus sizes, so I figured that might work out nicely.


Cool that Walmart had some old fabric hidden.  If mine would let me in their warehouse I bet I could find some hidden fabric too!  I want a few things they once had but no longer have.

Check Target for leggings.  I got my dd a pair for $2 something -- cheaper than making them.  All they had in her size was Navy, but at least it's an inexpensive pair.



aboveH20 said:


> The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.
> 
> For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my husband was an officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.
> 
> We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.
> 
> March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .


Hmmm, first you need a rest from walking and then you need a break from typing?  Just how old are you ?  And I was done mowing three hours ago!  You just want me to go vacuum.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.
> 
> For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my husband was an officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.
> 
> We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.
> 
> March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .


Ok, seriously Cheryl... I am at work, on my lunch, expecting a full ag update when i log in... Then you go rest? REST TIME IS OVER!!! We want our update... 
D~


----------



## Piper

aboveH20 said:


> The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.
> 
> For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my husband was an officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.
> 
> We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.
> 
> March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .




*NOOOOOO!  Don't stop--Pleeease don't stop!*


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> Okay - had to quote you again because I got a picture in my head of an outfit with that pick mickey fabric - skirt like THIS or similar with black layers with the pink Mickey . . . and then a black top with a mickey silouhette in silver . . . Sorry, just had to share
> 
> Ah!  Back to school shopping!  It's this time of year that makes me sigh a big contented sigh of relief that we're homeschooling Phalen and I don't have to race around buying all the specific supplies my friends have to buy for their kids . . . I can wait 'til the clearance and pick up things then and buy whatever I want . . . or I can wait until we run out of something and get it later . . . I do pick up things when I see a great sale or deal though



Your skirt idea sounds so cute!

And, I was thinking the same thing about school supplies.  We're homeschoolers, too.  


I got the verdict on my sewing machine and rufflers.  The machine is in good shape, so they're just going to clean and tune it.  I had been having buttonhole issues, but they are telling me it must be operator error since it's working great for them.  One of the rufflers is broken, the other is bent, so that explains why I couldn't get it to work as CarlaC describes.  I think a new ruffler is in my future.    Now I just have to find stuff to keep me busy until next Thursday when my machine will be ready.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## snubie

aboveH20 said:


> The train pulled out of the Albany station right on time -- 8:05 AM.  It's a beautiful 2.5 hour ride as the tracks follow the Hudson River, sometimes pretty wide, sometimes relatively narrow, most of the way.  It goes past marinas, parks, little villages, and is really so beautiful I hate to read.  There is also quite of variety of old lighthouses -- most  of them abandoned, a number of bridges, and assorted traffic on the river.  I especially like to see the tugboats pushing barges upstream.
> 
> For history or Americana buffs, the train also goes right through Sing Sing prison and you get a good view of West Point (opposite side of the river) from the comfort of the rails.  Although my son's in the Navy, my husband was an officer in Viet Nam, so seeing West Point is always dramatic.
> 
> We pulled into Penn Station a couple minutes early (about 10:30) and I marched right up Seventh Ave.  Someday I'll get better about finding subway stations, but I find it easier to navigate on foot.  I cut across to Fifth Ave, and made a note to myself that I have to plan some down time sometime to sit a few minutes in Bryant Park.
> 
> March, march, march, there I went until I finally saw the AG store.  So I went in and found the restroom.  To be continued . . . .



You can't do this to us.......
We need more.


----------



## ivey_family

mkwj said:


> OMG  I only have about 2 months left.  We go to the beach at the end of July.  My parents are going with us.  I am hoping they will take my kids home with them for the next week.  I could get so much done.  Plus a whole week of no kids.    I don't know if it will happen, but I am hoping.



It looks like we're going to WDW around the same time.  We'll be there Sep. 27-Oct. 5.    I think Nini's dates are around then, too, from her ticker.   Anyone else have a late Sep./early Oct. trip planned?

I can't believe how fast this summer is flying!



   I'm on doll-watch with the rest of you!

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

Cheryl if you had headed to the E-train from Amtrack I think it is 2 stops to AG from there and you wouldn't be so tired from walking LOL


----------



## cogero

Or maybe Cheryl is saying she is resting while she is playing with her new doll


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Or maybe Cheryl is saying she is resting while she is playing with her new doll



I have a feeling the GA "doll" saw the AG doll and there was a huge fight resulting in injuries.  I bet Cheryl had to take the AG doll to the ER and I have have a feeling Ginger is in custody right now.  If Cheryl has to bail Ginger out of jail she will never be able to afford to buy D's address from me.


----------



## froggy33

Question:

Has anyone on here made Ariels green grotto dress?  If so, got any pics or hints as to how to make it/what pattern to use?  Thanks!!

Jessica


----------



## ericalynn1979

VBAndrea said:


> I have a feeling the GA "doll" saw the AG doll and there was a huge fight resulting in injuries.  I bet Cheryl had to take the AG doll to the ER and I have have a feeling Ginger is in custody right now.  If Cheryl has to bail Ginger out of jail she will never be able to afford to buy D's address from me.



You're right, there has to be a little bit of sibling rivalry going on.  Please reassure Ginger that she will always be loved just as much as her sister.


----------



## squirrel

ivey_family said:


> It looks like we're going to WDW around the same time.  We'll be there Sep. 27-Oct. 5.    I think Nini's dates are around then, too, from her ticker.   Anyone else have a late Sep./early Oct. trip planned?
> 
> I can't believe how fast this summer is flying!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on doll-watch with the rest of you!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'm there from Sept.28- Oct.13  My ticker doesn't include the extra night that I added on to the Free Dining trip.  Cost was about the same to stay an extra night or arrive a day later.

We should try to do a DisBoutique meet.


----------



## aboveH20

I _think_ I'm supposed to be posting about something else, but I just got back from gas, PO, Joann's, and grocery store.  Time for another nap, I'm 86 after all, but before I do, had to give a quick update.

Don't think I've ever seen this fabric at Joann's before . . . how perfect for a kid named Mark, Michael, Milton, Mohammed, even Michelle, Melanie, or Mitsy.






Let me go check my 'to do' list to see if I made any notes about what I had _planned_ to post about today.


----------



## cogero

ooh I like that fabric 

but Cheryl you are now being mean teasing us.


----------



## VBAndrea

I think I found the doll Cheryl got!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> I _think_ I'm supposed to be posting about something else, but I just got back from gas, PO, Joann's, and grocery store.  Time for another nap, I'm 86 after all, but before I do, had to give a quick update.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen this fabric at Joann's before . . . how perfect for a kid named Mark, Michael, Milton, Mohammed, even Michelle, Melanie, or Mitsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go check my 'to do' list to see if I made any notes about what I had _planned_ to post about today.




Eighty Six!!!
Are you sure about that?  If your hubby is the same age...and was in the Viet Nam war...he was old!  My hubby is only in his mid 50's!  Wow!  (Of course I am only 18...and are about to celebrate my 34th anniversary!)


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> I'm there from Sept.28- Oct.13  My ticker doesn't include the extra night that I added on to the Free Dining trip.  Cost was about the same to stay an extra night or arrive a day later.
> 
> We should try to do a DisBoutique meet.



I know, I know...I only grabbed one quote...but we really need to set up a mini meet sometime while are all there...who wants to set it up?



Nini


----------



## tmh0206

VBAndrea said:


> I think I found the doll Cheryl got!!!!



 

and it looks like they are close to the same size so they can share all of GA's cute outfits!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I think I found the doll Cheryl got!!!!



Roflmbo!!! think Cheryl is just being mean, we've been on pins and needles all day!
D~


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> DD's list had the same thing when she was in middle school. We got hers at Target for around $25 its a Texas Instrument T something, I think. She's going in 10th grade now, still has it and still uses it. Don't spend the $100 because they do have better priced ones.


I am planning to buy the more expensive calculators since they will need them for the advanced classes later on.



mkwj said:


> I need to print off my ds school supply list.  I did get some uniforms ordered this week with Land's End penny logo and free shipping.  Very excited about that deal.    He needs a new backpack and wants a navy and red one.  I have found one at PBK, but am not sure about the quality.  I want one that will last a few years.  He does'nt like the LL bean ones, but is okay with one of the Land's End ones.  Decisions, Decisions.


Too bad that he doesn't like the LL Bean backpacks.  I love the lifetime guarantee.  My DH had one that he used in college and then we took on vacations for him to carry stuff during the day.  It finally wore out (after over 20 years of use) and LL Bean replaced it for free!!  Last year I ordered the ones for my girls from the website but if I had been thinking better, I would have taken them to the LL Bean outlet and paid half as much.  Oh well!



princessmom29 said:


> Math/physics teacher here. When they get to algebra II/trig they WILL have to have the $100 calculator, more so if they intend to do precal/calculus and physics. We use them every day in physics. It needs to be able to graph functions, determine verticies ect. It is not practical for them to do them by had because it takes so long. They would never be able to get through thier homework donig it by hand. I recommend a certain one for my kids becuase it is the model I know how to use. These things come with maulas that stretch to 100 plus pages and can be complicated to figure out on your own. The $25 TI will work through chemistry, algebra I, and geometry, but they will need the big one for anything beyond that.



I did hear that you can make it throught Algebra 1 with the less expensive calculator but my 7th grader will be taking Algebra 1 next year.  I don't want to have to spend $25 on a calculator for next year to then have to spend $100 in another year or two.  I might as well bite the bullet and get them what they need to last through HS and maybe into college.



teresajoy said:


> I got a nice surprise at my Walmart yesterday. They had racks and racks of $1 items!!!! Mostly women's t-shirts, sweaters and plus sized leggins, but I picked up two pairs of jeans for the girls too!
> 
> I'm thinking of going back and looking through some of the t-shirts. I noticed that some I got were a lycra blend, and I've been looking for cotton/lycra fabric to make leggins and underwear with for Lyddie! They had a lot of plus sizes, so I figured that might work out nicely.



When I was in FL visiting my in-laws one of the Walmarts had racks of stuff for $3.  I picked up a Minnie hoodie and a Mickey tee on the sale.  If the stuff was only $1 I might have looked to see if there were some things that I could buy to use for material.  

I took my girls to the mall in Tysons Corner today.  We walked through the new AG store there.  It was very nice.  Certainly not like the one in NY though.  My girls are too old for the dolls now but they still loved walking through the store and my younger one was drooling over the AG cello since she plays cello.


----------



## babynala

Oh Cheryl I love your fabric but we need to know if you have a new addition to your family....



VBAndrea said:


> Here is a pic of the Disney fleece I got at Walmart for $1 per yard (actually I got shorted about 1/2 yard on the princesses -- it was only about 6.5 yards for $7).  On the bright side, the horse fleece (no pic) was mislabeled as 4 yards and it is $6 yards so that was only 66 cents a yard.  DD will get a snuggie and a blanket!
> 
> Princess Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Fleece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the pincushion I made (not thrilled with it, should have made 6 petals instead of four since I made my center much bigger than what was done for the tut):


Great score on the fleece.  Oh, you have a husband that vacuums?  That might be better then $1/yard fleece.  I took my son last week to do some back to school shopping.  We got almost everything we needed.  Since we will be away it is one less thing to do when we get back home.  



NiniMorris said:


> Today is a day I am ready to go back to bed and start over!
> My pregnant friend is still pregnant (Woo Hoo) but her husband is stuck somewhere in Michigan with a broken down truck!  He is hoping to be home in a few days) Her mom is still in intensive care.  She is in and out of consciousness and still is in middle of complete organ shutdown.  They still don't know why, but they do know she has contracted E coli and MRSA while in the hospital.  My friend is no longer allowed to visit her mom because of the danger to the unborn baby.  My Mito friend is scheduled for her surgery (to change out her ports and to remove 4 teeth) next week.
> 
> I'm thinking either a nap or a shopping trip is in order.  Since I am broke (just paid another payment on Disney) I think I choose a nap!
> 
> 
> Keep Smiling!
> 
> Nini


Hope you got to take a little nap and start the day anew.  My thoughts are with your friend.  So many things to worry about in her condition.



ivey_family said:


> I got the verdict on my sewing machine and rufflers.  The machine is in good shape, so they're just going to clean and tune it.  I had been having buttonhole issues, but they are telling me it must be operator error since it's working great for them.  One of the rufflers is broken, the other is bent, so that explains why I couldn't get it to work as CarlaC describes.  I think a new ruffler is in my future.    Now I just have to find stuff to keep me busy until next Thursday when my machine will be ready.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I guess having a broken ruffler is better then having a broken machine.  Do you have any fabric for outfits you can cut out while waiting for your machine?


----------



## JMD1979

Thanks everyone for the compliemnts on our AG outfits and the MI pictures!




StarTunnel said:


> Easiest way to change up a boring lamp.  Underneath the glitter is dark gold stitching.  I needed to change the lamp up to go with a tropical themed room, and this was the easiest way, some glue and glitter, and it's like a new lamp.  Plus, the blue beads were rewards from the Boardwalk and Beach Club hotel pool games.  It's amazing how easy it is to totally change up a desk area with some glitter, a tablecloth, and some boa style lining.


Wow! I really like these! Great job!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * well i got a lil sewing done over the weekend,to tired after the hot workday to do any in the evenings during the week. 1st up is a tee i got at my fave thrift store {most all my stuff comes from there,can't help myself!} didn't make just using to show my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plan was to make a skirt to match w/ and appliqued kitty,welli didn't think to make it a drop waist { not done one like that before} so they can't go together,the kitties get covered up either way you wear it...so i did another tee for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dress is made from some curtain panels i got at my fave store-Park Ave.Thrift Store!
> thank you fro looking! LOVE all the cute things shared lately!
> *


 Awesome job! I just don't have the creative mindset and thrift stores! I try and try but I can never think of ways to up-cycle! 



love to stitch said:


> This is my first attempt at posting my pictures here so I hope it works.
> 
> My granddaughter has been asking me for a mermaid dress for her and her doll for a few weeks and I finally finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on outfits for my grandkids for a Sept. Disney trip.
> These are for my grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This romper is lined or can be reversible, so while digging in my stash for a lining I came across Charlie Brown with Snoopy and decided to make it reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for my granddaughter and I have more in progress for her.


 Everything is amazing but I really love those mermaid dresses! WOW!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Drive by post here!  Finally finished something to share!
> 
> I had been hoarding this material for years and realized if I didn't make Sara Beth an outfit soon, she will be to old for it! This is a freankenpattern.  Simply sweet combined with a simplicity pattern, combined with my own ideas.  And it is my first had applique other than a mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get one more project done this afternoon!  We will see!


So cute! We adore this story!



aboveH20 said:


> I _think_ I'm supposed to be posting about something else, but I just got back from gas, PO, Joann's, and grocery store.  Time for another nap, I'm 86 after all, but before I do, had to give a quick update.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen this fabric at Joann's before . . . how perfect for a kid named Mark, Michael, Milton, Mohammed, even Michelle, Melanie, or Mitsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go check my 'to do' list to see if I made any notes about what I had _planned_ to post about today.


Cute fabric! But.... still waiting!

Jeana


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> I am planning to buy the more expensive calculators since they will need them for the advanced classes later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did hear that you can make it throught Algebra 1 with the less expensive calculator but my 7th grader will be taking Algebra 1 next year.  I don't want to have to spend $25 on a calculator for next year to then have to spend $100 in another year or two.  I might as well bite the bullet and get them what they need to last through HS and maybe into college.



I had to get that lovely $100 calculator.  I used it in 8th to 12th grade and then into college, although by that point I was in need of a "newer model" due to technology changes   I've even had friends borrow it to use for their college classes...between the 2 $100 calculators, I got about 10 years use out of them!!



BTW school starts here August 9th


----------



## teresajoy

CHERYL!!!!!! YOU ARE A MEANIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

(ignore this if you have posted doll pictures while I was typing)​


VBAndrea said:


> Cool that Walmart had some old fabric hidden.  If mine would let me in their warehouse I bet I could find some hidden fabric too!  I want a few things they once had but no longer have.
> 
> Check Target for leggings.  I got my dd a pair for $2 something -- cheaper than making them.  All they had in her size was Navy, but at least it's an inexpensive pair.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, first you need a rest from walking and then you need a break from typing?  Just how old are you ?  And I was done mowing three hours ago!  You just want me to go vacuum.



I may be headed near a Target this week. I wish we had one in out town! Or that gas was cheaper! 



VBAndrea said:


> I have a feeling the GA "doll" saw the AG doll and there was a huge fight resulting in injuries.  I bet Cheryl had to take the AG doll to the ER and I have have a feeling Ginger is in custody right now.  If Cheryl has to bail Ginger out of jail she will never be able to afford to buy D's address from me.



LOL!!!! Too funny Andrea!


aboveH20 said:


> I _think_ I'm supposed to be posting about something else, but I just got back from gas, PO, Joann's, and grocery store.  Time for another nap, I'm 86 after all, but before I do, had to give a quick update.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen this fabric at Joann's before . . . how perfect for a kid named Mark, Michael, Milton, Mohammed, even Michelle, Melanie, or Mitsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go check my 'to do' list to see if I made any notes about what I had _planned_ to post about today.



See first statement above. 



VBAndrea said:


> I think I found the doll Cheryl got!!!!




Oh, she is adorable! What a cute little squirt! 


dianemom2 said:


> I am planning to buy the more expensive calculators since they will need them for the advanced classes later on.
> 
> 
> Too bad that he doesn't like the LL Bean backpacks.  I love the lifetime guarantee.  My DH had one that he used in college and then we took on vacations for him to carry stuff during the day.  It finally wore out (after over 20 years of use) and LL Bean replaced it for free!!  Last year I ordered the ones for my girls from the website but if I had been thinking better, I would have taken them to the LL Bean outlet and paid half as much.  Oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> I did hear that you can make it throught Algebra 1 with the less expensive calculator but my 7th grader will be taking Algebra 1 next year.  I don't want to have to spend $25 on a calculator for next year to then have to spend $100 in another year or two.  I might as well bite the bullet and get them what they need to last through HS and maybe into college.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in FL visiting my in-laws one of the Walmarts had racks of stuff for $3.  I picked up a Minnie hoodie and a Mickey tee on the sale.  If the stuff was only $1 I might have looked to see if there were some things that I could buy to use for material.
> 
> I took my girls to the mall in Tysons Corner today.  We walked through the new AG store there.  It was very nice.  Certainly not like the one in NY though.  My girls are too old for the dolls now but they still loved walking through the store and my younger one was drooling over the AG cello since she plays cello.



Did you try Lands End for backpacks? They have a guarantee on their stuff too. Sometimes they have cuter things. 

I was so excited when I saw the $1 racks!!!!!  

Today I hit a GREAT garage sale!!! Apparently the lady had watched Hoarders over the weekend and was inspired!! (she told me this). She had tons and tons of cute skirts for only .50!!!!! AND she told me she was just trying to get rid of it all, so she was willing to bargain. I got a bunch of new skirts (10-12) a pair of shoes for Arminda, a pair of moccasins for Lyddie, a cookie press (I've been wanting one of these FOREVER!!!! They remind me of my Mommy!), a gadget thing from Pampered chef that I should know the name of, but can't think  of it, that cuts the flour and butter together and a pearly necklace for Lydia for $5. I need to clear my closet out to put all my new stuff in!

I hate back to school time. I find it so depressing!


----------



## snubie

aboveH20 said:


> I _think_ I'm supposed to be posting about something else, but I just got back from gas, PO, Joann's, and grocery store.  Time for another nap, I'm 86 after all, but before I do, had to give a quick update.
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen this fabric at Joann's before . . . how perfect for a kid named Mark, Michael, Milton, Mohammed, even Michelle, Melanie, or Mitsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go check my 'to do' list to see if I made any notes about what I had _planned_ to post about today.



I LOVE that fabric - perfect for my Megan!

Now go check that to-do list and get back here with more of your NYC trip report.

I find back to school kind of exciting.  I always loved school.  Summer was boring in my mind.  
Lauren has an LL Bean backpack - they last a good long time.  Her lunchbox on the other hand is a skip*hop that she got as a gift.  We will be looking for a new lunchbox soon.




She also has a bento box for lunch but she doesn't really like it too much.


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> I
> *I find back to school kind of exciting.  I always loved school.  Summer was boring in my mind.  *



My DD is ready to go back and she has only been out since 6/28


----------



## VBAndrea

Cheryl:  I have to take ds to gymnastics.  Please wait until about 7:30pm or so to post pictures. Keep sewing clothes for Squirt in the mean time.

And no, I don't have one of those fancy phones where I can log on while not at home.  I instead spend my money on fabric.


----------



## teresajoy

Looks like I'll be starting a new thread later on tonight. I bet that's what Cheryl is waiting for!!!

I'm out of here for a few hours, don't get too chatty!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

teresajoy said:


> Looks like I'll be starting a new thread later on tonight. I bet that's what Cheryl is waiting for!!!
> 
> I'm out of here for a few hours, don't get too chatty!



That's probably exactly what Cheryl is waiting for


----------



## aboveH20

I finished up at the restroom and had clean hands, so I thought, why not eat?  I went up to the third floor to see about having a meal even though no reservations were available over the internet.  It was about 11:05 and the hostess asked if I was interested in the 11 AM seating.  I said, 'Sure'.  As she took me to my seat she motioned to the "escort" dolls and asked if I wanted one.  I declined.

It was fairly full, but there were three or four tables available.  I had a great table facing the room.  I'd only sat down for about a minute when a woman and girl from the next table asked if I wanted to join them.  How sweet was that?  I thought briefly about it, but declined.  At the end of the meal they took a birthday cake to that table so I kicked myself for missing out on birthday cake, but all the more glad I had declined the girl's birthday lunch.

It's a prix fixe menu for $24.  First came cinnamon rolls, then a plate with cheese, veggies, grapes and a couple rolls, then my meal.  I had a half turkey wrap with carrot Ginger soup.  Can't say that I loved the soup, but when I saw it on the menu I knew I had to have it.  They also have Ginger Ale on the menu for $2.75.  I'd have to collect and return a lot of soda cans to afford that, so I had one of the included beverages -- iced tea.  For dessert they brought a plate with a star shaped cookie, little cake, and mousse in a flower pot.  I also had coffee to keep me awake for _Mary Poppins_.

Hairs bows were the napkin rings and we got to keep the flower in the dessert mousse. People who had dolls at the table with them were given a tiny plastic tea cup and saucer.  If I'd known that I would have had a couple dolls sit with me.






So after lunch I looked at dolls.  First were the historial dolls and doll of the year. I saw Rebecca that Teresa mentioned.  To be continued after dinner . . .


----------



## mphalens

I'm checking in from the salon while they fix my hair... Can't quote but I did have to chime in... Cheryl, you are killing me!

And, not nearly as good a deal as $5 for all that stuff at the garage sale, but I spent $50 at Kohls today and saved $165!!! I found my favorite jeans on clearance for $8 a pair! I bought two pairs, plus a different style for $7! Two pairs of shorts, a tank and a couple of clearance items for Finn. I also tried on a drop waist tiered skirt and it looked great - anyone have a good pattern or tutorial for an adult one? $40 was way to much to spend on a cotton skirt!


----------



## mkwj

ivey_family said:


> It looks like we're going to WDW around the same time.  We'll be there Sep. 27-Oct. 5.    I think Nini's dates are around then, too, from her ticker.   Anyone else have a late Sep./early Oct. trip planned?



We will arrive on Sept. 24th and leave Oct. 1st  Would love to arrange a meetup with all of you that will be there.  



aboveH20 said:


>



LOVE this fabric.  So cute.



VBAndrea said:


> I think I found the doll Cheryl got!!!!







mphalens said:


> And, not nearly as good a deal as $5 for all that stuff at the garage sale, but I spent $50 at Kohls today and saved $165!!! I found my favorite jeans on clearance for $8 a pair! I bought two pairs, plus a different style for $7! Two pairs of shorts, a tank and a couple of clearance items for Finn. I also tried on a drop waist tiered skirt and it looked great - anyone have a good pattern or tutorial for an adult one? $40 was way to much to spend on a cotton skirt!



Great finds.  It is funny that you posted this.  I have been trying to find a free skirt tutorial to use the pink mickey with.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> It's a prix fixe menu for $24.  First came cinnamon rolls, then a plate with cheese, veggies, grapes and a couple rolls, then my meal.  I had a half turkey wrap with carrot Ginger soup.  Can't say that I loved the soup, but when I saw it on the menu I knew I had to have it.  They also have Ginger Ale on the menu for $2.75.  I'd have to collect and return a lot of soda cans to afford that, so I had one of the included beverages -- iced tea.  For dessert they brought a plate with a star shaped cookie, little cake, and mousse in a flower pot.  I also had coffee to keep me awake for _Mary Poppins_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after lunch I looked at dolls.  First were the historial dolls and doll of the year. I saw Rebecca that Teresa mentioned.  To be continued after dinner . . .



*C H E R Y L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  C'mon - you're leaving us in suspense!!!!  Who'd you bring home with you????????????????????????

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I finished up at the restroom and had clean hands, so I thought, why not eat?  I went up to the third floor to see about having a meal even though no reservations were available over the internet.  It was about 11:05 and the hostess asked if I was interested in the 11 AM seating.  I said, 'Sure'.  As she took me to my seat she motioned to the "escort" dolls and asked if I wanted one.  I declined.
> 
> It was fairly full, but there were three or four tables available.  I had a great table facing the room.  I'd only sat down for about a minute when a woman and girl from the next table asked if I wanted to join them.  How sweet was that?  I thought briefly about it, but declined.  At the end of the meal they took a birthday cake to that table so I kicked myself for missing out on birthday cake, but all the more glad I had declined the girl's birthday lunch.
> 
> It's a prix fixe menu for $24.  First came cinnamon rolls, then a plate with cheese, veggies, grapes and a couple rolls, then my meal.  I had a half turkey wrap with carrot Ginger soup.  Can't say that I loved the soup, but when I saw it on the menu I knew I had to have it.  They also have Ginger Ale on the menu for $2.75.  I'd have to collect and return a lot of soda cans to afford that, so I had one of the included beverages -- iced tea.  For dessert they brought a plate with a star shaped cookie, little cake, and mousse in a flower pot.  I also had coffee to keep me awake for _Mary Poppins_.
> 
> Hairs bows were the napkin rings and we got to keep the flower in the dessert mousse. People who had dolls at the table with them were given a tiny plastic tea cup and saucer.  If I'd known that I would have had a couple dolls sit with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after lunch I looked at dolls.  First were the historial dolls and doll of the year. I saw Rebecca that Teresa mentioned.  To be continued after dinner . . .


Does Ginger at least get the flower to keep?  She can stick it out of her neck -- sort of a replacement for her absentee head.  I am going to have to look up some AG dolls on the internet.  I have no idea where our latest catalogue is and Alexa just isn't into AG dolls.  She prefers GA dolls.  

I'm glad you got ot have lunch!



mphalens said:


> I'm checking in from the salon while they fix my hair... Can't quote but I did have to chime in... Cheryl, you are killing me!
> 
> And, not nearly as good a deal as $5 for all that stuff at the garage sale, but I spent $50 at Kohls today and saved $165!!! I found my favorite jeans on clearance for $8 a pair! I bought two pairs, plus a different style for $7! Two pairs of shorts, a tank and a couple of clearance items for Finn. I also tried on a drop waist tiered skirt and it looked great - anyone have a good pattern or tutorial for an adult one? $40 was way to much to spend on a cotton skirt!



Great deals!  I may need to head to Kohls but my latest coupon is only 15% off -- pathetic!  I like the 30% ones the best but I would settle for 20%.  

Glad you are getting hair fixed since you weren't happy with it.

Here is a tut I have marked -- looks simple though I have not tried it.  I really should -- I like wearing skirts in summer:
http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PSKIRT&Store_Code=JC

By the way, did they serve you a Ginger Ale while you were getting your hair redone?


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> I'm checking in from the salon while they fix my hair... Can't quote but I did have to chime in... Cheryl, you are killing me!
> 
> And, not nearly as good a deal as $5 for all that stuff at the garage sale, but I spent $50 at Kohls today and saved $165!!! I found my favorite jeans on clearance for $8 a pair! I bought two pairs, plus a different style for $7! Two pairs of shorts, a tank and a couple of clearance items for Finn. I also tried on a drop waist tiered skirt and it looked great - anyone have a good pattern or tutorial for an adult one? $40 was way to much to spend on a cotton skirt!





mkwj said:


> We will arrive on Sept. 24th and leave Oct. 1st  Would love to arrange a meetup with all of you that will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this fabric.  So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds.  It is funny that you posted this.  I have been trying to find a free skirt tutorial to use the pink mickey with.


Here is a tutorial I bookmarked the other day. I think it might have been posted on this thread I'm not sure. I am hoping to make myself one soon. 

http://www.noodle-head.com/2011/07/vintage-inspired-skirt-tutorial.html

patiently waiting to see if Ginger has a new half sister. (or would it be a step sister?? )


----------



## VBAndrea

All-righty everyone!!!  Let's get this thread moving.  EVERYONE needs to post something now b/c I think Cheryl is waiting to be on page one with her big announcement and I need to go sew -- my computer is downstairs and laundry/sewing room is upstairs.  Wish I could set a alarm for Cheryl's post.


----------



## VBAndrea

Let's play guess the doll!

I have it narrowed down to Kit, Emily or Molly.  I think Kit is adorable, but I think Cheryl would want longer hair to compensate for Ginger's lack of hair.  I think I am leaning toward Molly.

I don't think Cheryl would get a look alike doll b/c there aren't any with white hair!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Maybe she got more than one??!!!  


Trying to help push the thread along!


----------



## VBAndrea

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Maybe she got more than one??!!!
> 
> 
> Trying to help push the thread along!


Well then she had better have picked up Squirt so Ginger doesn't feel like the odd one in the family.

I think she's just sewing her new doll 20 outfits before she posts.


----------



## VBAndrea

If I post 47 more posts I will have reached 1000 posts.  Hmm, that might help us get to page one again.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

VBAndrea said:


> Well then she had better have picked up Squirt so Ginger doesn't feel like the odd one in the family.
> 
> I think she's just sewing her new doll 20 outfits before she posts.



Could be it!  Then she will post a LOT of pictures!!!


----------



## dianemom2

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I had to get that lovely $100 calculator.  I used it in 8th to 12th grade and then into college, although by that point I was in need of a "newer model" due to technology changes   I've even had friends borrow it to use for their college classes...between the 2 $100 calculators, I got about 10 years use out of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW school starts here August 9th


Glad that you got good use out of the calculator.  Now I won't feel so bad about having to spend the money on it!



teresajoy said:


> Today I hit a GREAT garage sale!!! Apparently the lady had watched Hoarders over the weekend and was inspired!! (she told me this). She had tons and tons of cute skirts for only .50!!!!! AND she told me she was just trying to get rid of it all, so she was willing to bargain. I got a bunch of new skirts (10-12) a pair of shoes for Arminda, a pair of moccasins for Lyddie, a cookie press (I've been wanting one of these FOREVER!!!! They remind me of my Mommy!), a gadget thing from Pampered chef that I should know the name of, but can't think  of it, that cuts the flour and butter together and a pearly necklace for Lydia for $5. I need to clear my closet out to put all my new stuff in!
> 
> I hate back to school time. I find it so depressing!



You did really well at the garage sale.  I have a TON of size 12 stuff that I am going to start selling next week.  My younger daughter outgrew everything that she has!  And the older one (who is very petite and gets her younger sister hand me downs) won't wear ANY of it!  Older daughter is totally middle school now and won't wear anything but the trendiest labels.  Luckily we got a bunch of hand me downs that fit her.  I told DH that while the kids are at camp, I want to do a major clean out and get rid of lots of clutter.



mphalens said:


> I'm checking in from the salon while they fix my hair... Can't quote but I did have to chime in... Cheryl, you are killing me!
> 
> And, not nearly as good a deal as $5 for all that stuff at the garage sale, but I spent $50 at Kohls today and saved $165!!! I found my favorite jeans on clearance for $8 a pair! I bought two pairs, plus a different style for $7! Two pairs of shorts, a tank and a couple of clearance items for Finn. I also tried on a drop waist tiered skirt and it looked great - anyone have a good pattern or tutorial for an adult one? $40 was way to much to spend on a cotton skirt!



We were at Old Navy today and we totally rocked!  I had two Groupons that I paid $10 for but were worth 20.  So I gave each girl a groupon and a little over $20 worth of merchandise.  Then we played Spin the Discount and got a coupon for buy one item, get one half off.  We walked out with 1 sweatshirt, 2 capris, 1 t-shirt and 4 pairs of short.  Above the Groupons, I only put in $15 additional.



VBAndrea said:


> Let's play guess the doll!
> 
> I have it narrowed down to Kit, Emily or Molly.  I think Kit is adorable, but I think Cheryl would want longer hair to compensate for Ginger's lack of hair.  I think I am leaning toward Molly.
> 
> I don't think Cheryl would get a look alike doll b/c there aren't any with white hair!



I like Rebecca.  I think her clothes are the prettiest now that Felicity and Samantha are gone.  I'd pick her.   We saw her at the store today and we all thought she was the best doll that is available right now.  Although they do have Felicity available at the new store since it is in the same state as Williamsburg.  For $100 you get Felicity, an activity book, her into story and some other accessories.  I think it is a limited time thing.

There, I hope I have moved this along.  And not even one of my comments had anything to do with sewing!


----------



## Loodlow

I cannot believe ya'll have me on the lookout for an AG doll! I have never even liked dolls, have no girls and no grandkids yet!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you got good use out of the calculator.  Now I won't feel so bad about having to spend the money on it!
> 
> We were at Old Navy today and we totally rocked!  I had two Groupons that I paid $10 for but were worth 20.  So I gave each girl a groupon and a little over $20 worth of merchandise.  Then we played Spin the Discount and got a coupon for buy one item, get one half off.  We walked out with 1 sweatshirt, 2 capris, 1 t-shirt and 4 pairs of short.  Above the Groupons, I only put in $15 additional.
> 
> I like Rebecca.  I think her clothes are the prettiest now that Felicity and Samantha are gone.  I'd pick her.   We saw her at the store today and we all thought she was the best doll that is available right now.  Although they do have Felicity available at the new store since it is in the same state as Williamsburg.  For $100 you get Felicity, an activity book, her into story and some other accessories.  I think it is a limited time thing.
> 
> There, I hope I have moved this along.  And not even one of my comments had anything to do with sewing!


Good Old Navy deals!  They are so hit or miss for me.  If I can catch a good sale early then I do well, but they get picked over so fast.  Last spring I did get dd a ton of long sleeve plain t's (which will get embroidered on this fall) but they zilch for ds.  But some years I've had fantastic luck for ds there.  

Rebecca is adorable. I would likely get her.  I might go up to DC this August if a friend from out west still plans on coming (her dh may be there for business).  I'd love to go to the AG doll store but ds would likely puke.   

I didn't know they sold Felicity still.  She is not one I would likely pic.  I really think Kit and Molly are adorable.  I just wish Kit had longer hair.


----------



## aboveH20

Okay, I'll put off
Part IV --  walking to the Disney Store
Part V --   inside the Disney Store
Part VI --  walking to _Mary Poppins_
Part VII -- seeing _Mary Poppins_
Part VIII --not going to my son's office
Part IX --  eating at The View
Part X --   the RAIN
Part XI --  walking back to the train station
Part XII -- the train ride home
Part XIII -- driving home from the train station

Since you're more interested in Part III, here goes

When last we spoke I wasn't entirely sure I'd be getting an American Girl doll.  Look around my house and you'll see that I don't need a lot more stuff.  I was looking forward to the thrill of the hunt and finding one at a garage sale or rummage sale or by the side of the road.  But as I tried the second version of the "Katie" dress, it was frustrating not having any guide as to where to put the velcro -- the original pattern called for a zipper, but I wanted to modify it.  I didn't have a doll to try it on to see where to put the velcro.

It finally dawned on me that 

 I've been enjoying making the doll clothes, want to make more, so may as well get the body,
 I can always sell it if I lose interest,
  I didn't have to worry about my husband because he would _never_ believe I'd pay that much money for a doll (or anything other than a trip to Disney), 
 visiting my son's office was canceled so I didn't need to feel funny about hauling a big ole doll there.

So doll hunting I went.  My first criteria was blue eyes.  When my first kidlet was born I didn't care if it was a boy or girl, but wanted him/her to have my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Mission accomplished.  When my second kidlet was born, a girl might have been nice, but at least he had my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Looking for a doll with my beautiful baby blue eyes ruled out a lot of dolls!  

None of them had white hair  so on to the next criteria.

I wanted hair that would be relatively manageable.  AG sells a lot of hair care stuff, combs, brushes, etc.  Seems kind of unfair because I'm thinking combing and brushing the hair does more harm than good, but what do I know.  I know what Goldilocks was going through -- some of the hair was too light, some too dark, some too long, some too short, some too curly.  

So without further ado, I present my identical twin (before I got old, lumpy, and white haired), Dorrrine.  That's right, 3 rs.  I don't want her to go through life having people forever spell her name wrong, or ask her if it's one r or two.  It's 3.  DoRRRine.











 . . . and they lived happily ever after.  (Hopefully I can still say that tomorrow after she and Ginger meet. I haven't figured out how to liberate her from the box yet, so she and G have been apart.)


----------



## DMGeurts

Loodlow said:


> I cannot believe ya'll have me on the lookout for an AG doll! I have never even liked dolls, have no girls and no grandkids yet!



I like to think that I am responsible for this mess.    Maybe, maybe not - but I'll just think that.  Everyone on Disboards will have an AG doll of their own to sew for, and no one will know why, it is what it is.

D~


----------



## Fruto76

I'll guess that Cheryl bought Emily. 

trying to push it along


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, I'll put off
> Part IV --  walking to the Disney Store
> Part V --   inside the Disney Store
> Part VI --  walking to _Mary Poppins_
> Part VII -- seeing _Mary Poppins_
> Part VIII --not going to my son's office
> Part IX --  eating at The View
> Part X --   the RAIN
> Part XI --  walking back to the train station
> Part XII -- the train ride home
> Part XIII -- driving home from the train station
> 
> Since you're more interested in Part III, here goes
> 
> When last we spoke I wasn't entirely sure I'd be getting an American Girl doll.  Look around my house and you'll see that I don't need a lot more stuff.  I was looking forward to the thrill of the hunt and finding one at a garage sale or rummage sale or by the side of the road.  But as I tried the second version of the "Katie" dress, it was frustrating not having any guide as to where to put the velcro -- the original pattern called for a zipper, but I wanted to modify it.  I didn't have a doll to try it on to see where to put the velcro.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that
> 
> I've been enjoying making the doll clothes, want to make more, so may as well get the body,
> I can always sell it if I lose interest,
> I didn't have to worry about my husband because he would _never_ believe I'd pay that much money for a doll (or anything other than a trip to Disney),
> visiting my son's office was canceled so I didn't need to feel funny about hauling a big ole doll there.
> 
> So doll hunting I went.  My first criteria was blue eyes.  When my first kidlet was born I didn't care if it was a boy or girl, but wanted him/her to have my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Mission accomplished.  When my second kidlet was born, a girl might have been nice, but at least he had my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Looking for a doll with my beautiful baby blue eyes ruled out a lot of dolls!
> 
> None of them had white hair  so on to the next criteria.
> 
> I wanted hair that would be relatively manageable.  AG sells a lot of hair care stuff, combs, brushes, etc.  Seems kind of unfair because I'm thinking combing and brushing the hair does more harm than good, but what do I know.  I know what Goldilocks was going through -- some of the hair was too light, some too dark, some too long, some too short, some too curly.
> 
> So without further ado, I present my identical twin (before I got old, lumpy, and white haired), Dorrrine.  That's right, 3 rs.  I don't want her to go through life having people forever spell her name wrong, or ask her if it's one r or two.  It's 3.  DoRRRine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and they lived happily ever after.  (Hopefully I can still say that tomorrow after she and Ginger meet. I haven't figured out how to liberate her from the box yet, so she and G have been apart.)



Yay - Cheryl got a doll and she named her after MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've never had a doll named after me before... and surprisingly enough, she looks like me too...  beautiful blue eyes and all!    Thanks Cheryl - you made my day!!!

So, lets see some of these clothes you made for Dorrrine!

D~


----------



## Fruto76

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, I'll put off
> Part IV --  walking to the Disney Store
> Part V --   inside the Disney Store
> Part VI --  walking to _Mary Poppins_
> Part VII -- seeing _Mary Poppins_
> Part VIII --not going to my son's office
> Part IX --  eating at The View
> Part X --   the RAIN
> Part XI --  walking back to the train station
> Part XII -- the train ride home
> Part XIII -- driving home from the train station
> 
> Since you're more interested in Part III, here goes
> 
> When last we spoke I wasn't entirely sure I'd be getting an American Girl doll.  Look around my house and you'll see that I don't need a lot more stuff.  I was looking forward to the thrill of the hunt and finding one at a garage sale or rummage sale or by the side of the road.  But as I tried the second version of the "Katie" dress, it was frustrating not having any guide as to where to put the velcro -- the original pattern called for a zipper, but I wanted to modify it.  I didn't have a doll to try it on to see where to put the velcro.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that
> 
> I've been enjoying making the doll clothes, want to make more, so may as well get the body,
> I can always sell it if I lose interest,
> I didn't have to worry about my husband because he would _never_ believe I'd pay that much money for a doll (or anything other than a trip to Disney),
> visiting my son's office was canceled so I didn't need to feel funny about hauling a big ole doll there.
> 
> So doll hunting I went.  My first criteria was blue eyes.  When my first kidlet was born I didn't care if it was a boy or girl, but wanted him/her to have my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Mission accomplished.  When my second kidlet was born, a girl might have been nice, but at least he had my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Looking for a doll with my beautiful baby blue eyes ruled out a lot of dolls!
> 
> None of them had white hair  so on to the next criteria.
> 
> I wanted hair that would be relatively manageable.  AG sells a lot of hair care stuff, combs, brushes, etc.  Seems kind of unfair because I'm thinking combing and brushing the hair does more harm than good, but what do I know.  I know what Goldilocks was going through -- some of the hair was too light, some too dark, some too long, some too short, some too curly.
> 
> So without further ado, I present my identical twin (before I got old, lumpy, and white haired), Dorrrine.  That's right, 3 rs.  I don't want her to go through life having people forever spell her name wrong, or ask her if it's one r or two.  It's 3.  DoRRRine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and they lived happily ever after.  (Hopefully I can still say that tomorrow after she and Ginger meet. I haven't figured out how to liberate her from the box yet, so she and G have been apart.)


Oh geez! I guess we were all wrong. I have to say Dorrrine is just adorable!  I can't wait to see the Christmas family photo!


----------



## DMGeurts

So, what # is she Cheryl?

Is she a #33... I can't tell if that's red hair in the net???

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Oh - I am Dorrrine's God mother - right?  After all, I was so instrumental in her adoption... would you like me to fly over for the family picture this fall?  It would only be appropriate.

D~


----------



## mkwj

VBAndrea said:


> Rebecca is adorable. I would likely get her.  I might go up to DC this August if a friend from out west still plans on coming (her dh may be there for business).  I'd love to go to the AG doll store but ds would likely puke.
> 
> I didn't know they sold Felicity still.  She is not one I would likely pic.  I really think Kit and Molly are adorable.  I just wish Kit had longer hair.



I actually like Kit's short hair.  My mom let my 3 year old daughter pick out one for Christmas this past year.  Kit was what she chose.  Now imagine a 3 year old with a doll that has long hair.  She is actually pretty good with her, but she would not be able to take care of long hair.  I am thankful Kit's hair is short. 

Now as for Cheryl I was getting ready to post that I bet she get her own design and then I saw her picture.  Love the blue eyes.


----------



## livndisney

DMGeurts said:


> I like to think that I am responsible for this mess.    Maybe, maybe not - but I'll just think that.  Everyone on Disboards will have an AG doll of their own to sew for, and no one will know why, it is what it is.
> 
> D~



Not quite, many of us have had AG for years! And let us not forget "Jord"


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> So, what # is she Cheryl?
> 
> Is she a #33... I can't tell if that's red hair in the net???
> 
> D~



#39
light skin
caramel hair
beautiful baby blue eyes like Cheryl


----------



## DMGeurts

livndisney said:


> Not quite, many of us have had AG for years! And let us not forget "Jord"



I realize that.  I was referring to Dorrrine specifically and not to anyone that came before her.  I'd be interested in hearing about Jord though.



aboveH20 said:


> #39
> light skin
> caramel hair
> beautiful baby blue eyes like Cheryl



Cheryl, are you my twin?  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Good Old Navy deals!  They are so hit or miss for me.  If I can catch a good sale early then I do well, but they get picked over so fast.  Last spring I did get dd a ton of long sleeve plain t's (which will get embroidered on this fall) but they zilch for ds.  But some years I've had fantastic luck for ds there.
> 
> Rebecca is adorable. I would likely get her.  I might go up to DC this August if a friend from out west still plans on coming (her dh may be there for business).  I'd love to go to the AG doll store but ds would likely puke.
> 
> I didn't know they sold Felicity still.  She is not one I would likely pic.  I really think Kit and Molly are adorable.  I just wish Kit had longer hair.




Yes we did well at the sale at Old Navy today.  I do agree that they are hit or miss.  I find that some of their items are expensive when they are not on sale.  Like we were looking for a plain white button up blouse that my younger daughter can wear for orchestra concerts this fall.  We saw a very simple one there but it cost $28.99 and it was nothing special.  We found a very cute, simple white blouse on sale at Abercrombie for $14.99.  I should have just sewn the blouse myself!!!

My younger DD got Kit as her very first AG doll.  The great thing about her short hair is that it stays looking nice for a long, long time!


I love#39, she is adorable.  What  beautiful, blue eyes she has!


----------



## ivey_family

Dorrrine is SO pretty!  Can't wait to see her in some of Ginger's hand-me-downs!  . I never mentioned that I have mini-Kit.  I look forward to joining in on full size AG dolls when dd gets a bit older.  

I'd love to try to meet up with any of you visiting in Sep/Oct!  Since I'm newish, I'm not sure how this would typically be arranged.  Our park days are already set as I'm guessing it is for others.  I can list our whole trip (or we can take it to PM's?). I will mention that Oct 1st is the 40th anniversary of MK.  We'll be there that day in hopes of some kind of special celebration.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> Oh - I am Dorrrine's God mother - right?  After all, I was so instrumental in her adoption... would you like me to fly over for the family picture this fall?  It would only be appropriate.
> 
> D~



If Lucy gets roudy I'm going to send her and her little friend and her brother and sister to see you.....they love family pictures and will make u lots of beautiful memories they would fit sooooo well in your mailbox.

Marianne and Andrea.....I wish I could find good stuff at our ON....but it is soooooo hit or miss....I did get DD a $5 swimsuit for next year last week...I have noticed that I find more sale items for girls than boys....I think they  make more stuff in general for girls...so more is left over to be clearanced.

Tomorrow we have no swim lessons and VBS is over....so now I can work on sewing and maybe even take some pics

AND CHERYL....congrats on your girl! SHE is so pretty, and bright, and clean.....watch out for Ginger....she may paint her nails or give her makeup.

BTW the city where I live was voted 3rd hottest city in America....heat index 112 Wed....tonight a cool 95. Now DH can't say too much about me not taking the kids anywhere but the pool.


----------



## livndisney

In an effort to get us to a new thread-








Jord, the first "official" doll of the Boutique board.







And Sam "Leia"


----------



## GoofItUp

Help!!

I'm making the Rosetta bag from ycmt.com (SisBoom).  I really like the look of pleated ruffles rather than gathered, but the pleating is time-consuming.  Is there a faster way to pleat than turning the fabric back and forth and pinning?  Is there a tool to use or a presser foot to help with pleating?


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, I'll put off
> Part IV --  walking to the Disney Store
> Part V --   inside the Disney Store
> Part VI --  walking to _Mary Poppins_
> Part VII -- seeing _Mary Poppins_
> Part VIII --not going to my son's office
> Part IX --  eating at The View
> Part X --   the RAIN
> Part XI --  walking back to the train station
> Part XII -- the train ride home
> Part XIII -- driving home from the train station
> 
> Since you're more interested in Part III, here goes
> 
> When last we spoke I wasn't entirely sure I'd be getting an American Girl doll.  Look around my house and you'll see that I don't need a lot more stuff.  I was looking forward to the thrill of the hunt and finding one at a garage sale or rummage sale or by the side of the road.  But as I tried the second version of the "Katie" dress, it was frustrating not having any guide as to where to put the velcro -- the original pattern called for a zipper, but I wanted to modify it.  I didn't have a doll to try it on to see where to put the velcro.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that
> 
> I've been enjoying making the doll clothes, want to make more, so may as well get the body,
> I can always sell it if I lose interest,
> I didn't have to worry about my husband because he would _never_ believe I'd pay that much money for a doll (or anything other than a trip to Disney),
> visiting my son's office was canceled so I didn't need to feel funny about hauling a big ole doll there.
> 
> So doll hunting I went.  My first criteria was blue eyes.  When my first kidlet was born I didn't care if it was a boy or girl, but wanted him/her to have my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Mission accomplished.  When my second kidlet was born, a girl might have been nice, but at least he had my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Looking for a doll with my beautiful baby blue eyes ruled out a lot of dolls!
> 
> None of them had white hair  so on to the next criteria.
> 
> I wanted hair that would be relatively manageable.  AG sells a lot of hair care stuff, combs, brushes, etc.  Seems kind of unfair because I'm thinking combing and brushing the hair does more harm than good, but what do I know.  I know what Goldilocks was going through -- some of the hair was too light, some too dark, some too long, some too short, some too curly.
> 
> So without further ado, I present my identical twin (before I got old, lumpy, and white haired), Dorrrine.  That's right, 3 rs.  I don't want her to go through life having people forever spell her name wrong, or ask her if it's one r or two.  It's 3.  DoRRRine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and they lived happily ever after.  (Hopefully I can still say that tomorrow after she and Ginger meet. I haven't figured out how to liberate her from the box yet, so she and G have been apart.)



DoRRRine is beautiful!  Did you notice how all of us waited with utmost "patience" today waiting for you to post?  I so thought you would post pics of her in a brand new wardrobe though.  I can't believe you haven't spent all day sewing for her -- or maybe you have????

Ginger will always be your "first born."  Just knowing that will hopefully keep her happy.  Be sure to tell Ginger that Dorrrine is just a caramel haired step-child.

And to think, I went upstairs to sew during your grand reveal


----------



## DMGeurts

livndisney said:


> In and effort to get us to a new thread-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jord, the first "official" doll of the Boutique board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam "Leia"



Awww... Jord is so cute!!!    I love CPK too - but I don't collect them.  



Meshell2002 said:


> If Lucy gets roudy I'm going to send her and her little friend and her brother and sister to see you.....they love family pictures and will make u lots of beautiful memories they would fit sooooo well in your mailbox.



OK, let's clarify... my mailbox or Cheryl's?  My mailbox is REALLY really small.  However, according to Cheryl's directions - and where I've pinpointed her building complex to be on Google Earth - she has a very LARGE mail box... and a security guard to handle "packages".  Just sayin'.  



Meshell2002 said:


> AND CHERYL....congrats on your girl! SHE is so pretty, and bright, and clean.....watch out for Ginger....she may paint her nails or give her makeup.



Good point...  It's always so hard when you've been the only child for so long.  

D~


----------



## Meshell2002

livndisney said:


> In an effort to get us to a new thread-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jord, the first "official" doll of the Boutique board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam "Leia"



SAM LEIA

How long ago was Jord first on the board? I had one of those in 1983


----------



## DMGeurts

GoofItUp said:


> Help!!
> 
> I'm making the Rosetta bag from ycmt.com (SisBoom).  I really like the look of pleated ruffles rather than gathered, but the pleating is time-consuming.  Is there a faster way to pleat than turning the fabric back and forth and pinning?  Is there a tool to use or a presser foot to help with pleating?



I know that the ruffler foot can be set to do pleats - I have not done that with my ruffler foot yet, but according to Carla C.s fabulous tutorial on YMCT (free there) you can do pleats with the ruffler foot.  



VBAndrea said:


> DoRRRine is beautiful!  Did you notice how all of us waited with utmost "patience" today waiting for you to post?


  Very nice - I agree, we were all so patient today - however, had I not been at work, I probably would have been bugging Cheryl all day.



VBAndrea said:


> I so thought you would post pics of her in a brand new wardrobe though.  I can't believe you haven't spent all day sewing for her -- or maybe you have????



I really thought she would too.  I thought Cheryl would snazz her up for her big introduction...  



VBAndrea said:


> Ginger will always be your "first born."  Just knowing that will hopefully keep her happy.  Be sure to tell Ginger that Dorrrine is just a caramel haired step-child.



ROFL.



VBAndrea said:


> And to think, I went upstairs to sew during your grand reveal



What were you thinking Andrea?  Sewing at a time like this?  After all - Cheryl is probably going to have you be Dorrrine's second God Mother...    RIght Cheryl?

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Three more pages...bedtime...Who wants to bet the move happens before 6:30 am Eastern Daylight time?




Cheryl, congratulations on Dorrrine....she is a beauty.  I'm just glad that my DD is already in bed...She is 11 but has suddenly gotten the yen for an AG...and she has NEVER played with dolls!


Nini


----------



## livndisney

Meshell2002 said:


> SAM LEIA
> 
> How long ago was Jord first on the board? I had one of those in 1983



Jord has been on the board since the start. You don't see her much anymore since I don't post pics of my dd anymore. Jord is still around and asleep in the next room.

I should mention Jord is wearing her High School Musical outfit.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Does Ginger at least get the flower to keep?  She can stick it out of her neck -- sort of a replacement for her absentee head.  I am going to have to look up some AG dolls on the internet.  I have no idea where our latest catalogue is and Alexa just isn't into AG dolls.  She prefers GA dolls.
> 
> I'm glad you got ot have lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> Great deals!  I may need to head to Kohls but my latest coupon is only 15% off -- pathetic!  I like the 30% ones the best but I would settle for 20%.
> 
> Glad you are getting hair fixed since you weren't happy with it.
> 
> Here is a tut I have marked -- looks simple though I have not tried it.  I really should -- I like wearing skirts in summer:
> http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PSKIRT&Store_Code=JC
> 
> By the way, did they serve you a Ginger Ale while you were getting your hair redone?



Thanks for the Tute link!  
As far as 15% off coupon, that's what I wound up with today . . . I've found that they ALWAYS have the scratch cards at the register and since the WORST you can get is 15%, it never hurts to ask for a scratch card to see if you can do better . . . 

LOVING my hair (I'll get someone to take a pic of me tomorrow) and sadly, they did NOT have Ginger Ale at the salon . . . 



Fruto76 said:


> Here is a tutorial I bookmarked the other day. I think it might have been posted on this thread I'm not sure. I am hoping to make myself one soon.
> 
> http://www.noodle-head.com/2011/07/vintage-inspired-skirt-tutorial.html
> 
> patiently waiting to see if Ginger has a new half sister. (or would it be a step sister?? )



Thanks for the tute!



dianemom2 said:


> We were at Old Navy today and we totally rocked!  I had two Groupons that I paid $10 for but were worth 20.  So I gave each girl a groupon and a little over $20 worth of merchandise.  Then we played Spin the Discount and got a coupon for buy one item, get one half off.  We walked out with 1 sweatshirt, 2 capris, 1 t-shirt and 4 pairs of short.  Above the Groupons, I only put in $15 additional.
> 
> I like Rebecca.  I think her clothes are the prettiest now that Felicity and Samantha are gone.  I'd pick her.   We saw her at the store today and we all thought she was the best doll that is available right now.  Although they do have Felicity available at the new store since it is in the same state as Williamsburg.  For $100 you get Felicity, an activity book, her into story and some other accessories.  I think it is a limited time thing.
> 
> There, I hope I have moved this along.  And not even one of my comments had anything to do with sewing!



Wow!  Awesome deal at ON for you!!!  WTG!

Kit is my favorite of the historical dolls that are out right now . . . probably because she looks like I did as a kid (same haircut and freckles!) 



VBAndrea said:


> Good Old Navy deals!  They are so hit or miss for me.  If I can catch a good sale early then I do well, but they get picked over so fast.  Last spring I did get dd a ton of long sleeve plain t's (which will get embroidered on this fall) but they zilch for ds.  But some years I've had fantastic luck for ds there.
> 
> Rebecca is adorable. I would likely get her.  I might go up to DC this August if a friend from out west still plans on coming (her dh may be there for business).  I'd love to go to the AG doll store but ds would likely puke.
> 
> I didn't know they sold Felicity still.  She is not one I would likely pic.  I really think Kit and Molly are adorable.  I just wish Kit had longer hair.



I wanted to stock up on the men's T's when they had them for $3 . . . but since DH is still saying he won't wear custom ANYTHING when we go, I didn't bother . . .




DMGeurts said:


> I like to think that I am responsible for this mess.    Maybe, maybe not - but I'll just think that.  Everyone on Disboards will have an AG doll of their own to sew for, and no one will know why, it is what it is.
> 
> D~



This just made me   How cool would that be?  I can see it now - we have a Disboutiquers Meet and ALL bring our AG's with their customs along!



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, I'll put off
> Part IV --  walking to the Disney Store
> Part V --   inside the Disney Store
> Part VI --  walking to _Mary Poppins_
> Part VII -- seeing _Mary Poppins_
> Part VIII --not going to my son's office
> Part IX --  eating at The View
> Part X --   the RAIN
> Part XI --  walking back to the train station
> Part XII -- the train ride home
> Part XIII -- driving home from the train station
> 
> Since you're more interested in Part III, here goes
> 
> When last we spoke I wasn't entirely sure I'd be getting an American Girl doll.  Look around my house and you'll see that I don't need a lot more stuff.  I was looking forward to the thrill of the hunt and finding one at a garage sale or rummage sale or by the side of the road.  But as I tried the second version of the "Katie" dress, it was frustrating not having any guide as to where to put the velcro -- the original pattern called for a zipper, but I wanted to modify it.  I didn't have a doll to try it on to see where to put the velcro.
> 
> It finally dawned on me that
> 
> I've been enjoying making the doll clothes, want to make more, so may as well get the body,
> I can always sell it if I lose interest,
> I didn't have to worry about my husband because he would _never_ believe I'd pay that much money for a doll (or anything other than a trip to Disney),
> visiting my son's office was canceled so I didn't need to feel funny about hauling a big ole doll there.
> 
> So doll hunting I went.  My first criteria was blue eyes.  When my first kidlet was born I didn't care if it was a boy or girl, but wanted him/her to have my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Mission accomplished.  When my second kidlet was born, a girl might have been nice, but at least he had my beautiful baby blue eyes.  Looking for a doll with my beautiful baby blue eyes ruled out a lot of dolls!
> 
> None of them had white hair  so on to the next criteria.
> 
> I wanted hair that would be relatively manageable.  AG sells a lot of hair care stuff, combs, brushes, etc.  Seems kind of unfair because I'm thinking combing and brushing the hair does more harm than good, but what do I know.  I know what Goldilocks was going through -- some of the hair was too light, some too dark, some too long, some too short, some too curly.
> 
> So without further ado, I present my identical twin (before I got old, lumpy, and white haired), Dorrrine.  That's right, 3 rs.  I don't want her to go through life having people forever spell her name wrong, or ask her if it's one r or two.  It's 3.  DoRRRine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and they lived happily ever after.  (Hopefully I can still say that tomorrow after she and Ginger meet. I haven't figured out how to liberate her from the box yet, so she and G have been apart.)



Cheryl - she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Congratulations!!!!  Now, free her from her box already!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Yay - Cheryl got a doll and she named her after MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've never had a doll named after me before... and surprisingly enough, she looks like me too...  beautiful blue eyes and all!    Thanks Cheryl - you made my day!!!
> 
> So, lets see some of these clothes you made for Dorrrine!
> 
> D~







livndisney said:


> Not quite, many of us have had AG for years! And let us not forget "Jord"



I clicked "multi-quote" for this because I wanted to know who Jord was . . .



DMGeurts said:


> I realize that.  I was referring to Dorrrine specifically and not to anyone that came before her.  I'd be interested in hearing about Jord though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, are you my twin?
> 
> D~



Long lost aunt? 



livndisney said:


> In an effort to get us to a new thread-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jord, the first "official" doll of the Boutique board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam "Leia"



Thank you for answering my question, but please, share more background!!!!



GoofItUp said:


> Help!!
> 
> I'm making the Rosetta bag from ycmt.com (SisBoom).  I really like the look of pleated ruffles rather than gathered, but the pleating is time-consuming.  Is there a faster way to pleat than turning the fabric back and forth and pinning?  Is there a tool to use or a presser foot to help with pleating?



I think D already answered this, but if you have a ruffler foot you should be able to set it to pleats!



I just got home from the salon and then a girls night of chatting poolside afterwards . . . tomorrow I'm heading across town to run errands (and hit a Walmart with a fabric department) . . . one of these days I'll actually get my machine put back in its cabinet and cut out the stuff I need to sew . . . if only these pesky kids would give me some peace and quiet!!! 


So - I'm totally jealous of the Meet y'all going Sept/Oct will get to have . . . is anyone going the week after Thanksgiving like me???


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Three more pages...bedtime...Who wants to bet the move happens before 6:30 am Eastern Daylight time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, congratulations on Dorrrine....she is a beauty.  I'm just glad that my DD is already in bed...She is 11 but has suddenly gotten the yen for an AG...and she has NEVER played with dolls!
> 
> 
> Nini



I didn't get my first AG until I was 11 . . .  I received her for Christmas (as my big present) but everything else I had to save up and buy for myself . . .


----------



## Fruto76

Meshell2002 said:


> SAM LEIA
> 
> How long ago was Jord first on the board? I had one of those in 1983



Jord and Sam Leia are cute. I might have to go thread searching and see what fun stuff they did on the boards.  Looks like Jord was at DHS (or maybe MGM at that time)
I remember the year the CPK's were the must have for Christmas. Was that really '83? Seems like yesterday When I first got mine. I have a pic somewhere. 

I don't think I posted these. DD had some jeans that were very worn at the knees, so I embellished them and chopped them into capri's and added a ruffle. 




and the back




And today I made a camera strap cover with a lens cap pocket which is too small for my cap


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Charlotte Ladies, I know I've asked before about the Walmarts  with Fabric, but does the 

Rock Hill SC Walmart have fabric?

Indian Land, SC?

Indian Trail, NC?

or Monroe, NC?

Thanks!  AGAIN  

Jennifer

(Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to Mary Jo's this trip....hopefully soon though!)


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> Jord and Sam Leia are cute. I might have to go thread searching and see what fun stuff they did on the boards.  Looks like Jord was at DHS (or maybe MGM at that time)
> I remember the year the CPK's were the must have for Christmas. Was that really '83? Seems like yesterday When I first got mine. I have a pic somewhere.
> 
> I don't think I posted these. DD had some jeans that were very worn at the knees, so I embellished them and chopped them into capri's and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I made a camera strap cover with a lens cap pocket which is too small for my cap



The capris are adorable!  Your dd's looks just amaze me.  I don't know if it's her eyes, her smile, her hair, her coloring -- there is just something about her that makes me wish she were mine.  Would you like to trade her for a sassy 7 year old?  J/K, I love my sassy girl to pieces and my sassy girl is cute in her own way and if she doesn't grind her adult teeth she someday may have a nice smile.  If she does grind her adult teeth like she has her baby ones I am in for a heap load of dental work with the child.

I am sorry your camera strap pocket didn't quite work out b/c the strap cover is really neat.  I am wondering if there is a way to fix it?


----------



## belle41379

Wow!  See what 5 days with no Internet will do to your ability to keep up?!?!   everything looks really good. I especially LoVE the Ohana outfits. 

I've been busy.  Having a great time visiting family. I spent a good chunk of the day sewing today.  Got 2 crayon rolls, 2 pair of upcycled boys jean shorts, 1 girls top, 2 pair of pj pants (minus elastic) all made and 3 sets of pjs cut out today.  Pretty productive!  Can't wait to get pics and share them with you.


----------



## mphalens

Fruto76 said:


> Jord and Sam Leia are cute. I might have to go thread searching and see what fun stuff they did on the boards.  Looks like Jord was at DHS (or maybe MGM at that time)
> I remember the year the CPK's were the must have for Christmas. Was that really '83? Seems like yesterday When I first got mine. I have a pic somewhere.
> 
> I don't think I posted these. DD had some jeans that were very worn at the knees, so I embellished them and chopped them into capri's and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I made a camera strap cover with a lens cap pocket which is too small for my cap



I totally collected CPK's as a kid . . . My Mom & my aunt used to make clothes for them and we did the craft fairs all over New England (sort of like you see AG clothes people now) . . . that's how my mom paid for all my Christmas presents and back to school clothes . . . i can still remember how she had an "in" at a Zares store that would call her when a new shipment of CPK's would arrive . . . she'd drive to the back door and had to pay cash and take whatever doll they gave her. . . but it was a HUGE draw at the craft fairs because they'd sell raffle tickets to win the doll . . . 
Then my grandmother got into making the knock off CPKs - does anyone remember how you could buy the heads in a box and sew the bodies?  Creeps me out to think about it, but I loved them just the same!!! 

Oh!  And I LOVE LOVE LOVE those capris!  I so want to make myself a pair like them for our trip!!!  It's like you just pulled the picture out of my head!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Jord is not from 83.

She is an CPK Newborn that was bought and given to my dd in 2005. Jord went EVERYWHERE with dd for years. Jord was well known on the DIS and at WDW. Jord has her own custom Disney outfits. (There was a "mishap" at WDW which resulted in several Disney managers looking for Jord).

(For years we had a spare "Jord" tucked away in case Jord was no longer able to fulfil her duties.)

Jord was at the first Disboards meet(she acted as tour guide). Jord was present when we met Teresa and Heather for the first time.


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Charlotte Ladies, I know I've asked before about the Walmarts  with Fabric, but does the
> 
> Rock Hill SC Walmart have fabric?
> 
> Indian Land, SC?
> 
> Indian Trail, NC?
> 
> or Monroe, NC?
> 
> Thanks!  AGAIN
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> (Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to Mary Jo's this trip....hopefully soon though!)



When are you making a trip???

I can tell you that Indianland Walmart (fairly new) on Hwy 521 in SC (it is literally JUST over the NC line) has an entire row of the 2 yd cuts and LOTS of them are on clearance for $5.00 (some even for $4.00). . . 

Aboretum Walmart still has a fabric department (Arboretum shopping center is on the corner of Providence Rd & Hwy 51).

From what the other Marianne posted a while back the other two Walmarts that still have fabric are Monroe (but I don't know which one) and Galleria.

I don't THINK Rock Hill has fabric, but there is a Hobby Lobby right across the way if you were there and they didn't.

I know you said you can't make it to Mary Jo's . . . but if you're out on the SW side of Charlotte the BELMONT Walmart still has a decent fabric department.


----------



## mphalens

livndisney said:


> jord is not from 83.
> 
> She is an cpk newborn that was bought and given to my dd in 2005. Jord went everywhere with dd for years. Jord was well known on the dis and at wdw. Jord has her own custom disney outfits. (there was a "mishap" at wdw which resulted in several disney managers looking for jord).
> 
> (for years we had a spare "jord" tucked away in case jord was no longer able to fulfil her duties.)
> 
> jord was at the first disboards meet(she acted as tour guide). Jord was present when we met teresa and heather for the first time.



awesome!!!!


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> The capris are adorable!  Your dd's looks just amaze me.  I don't know if it's her eyes, her smile, her hair, her coloring -- there is just something about her that makes me wish she were mine.  Would you like to trade her for a sassy 7 year old?  J/K, I love my sassy girl to pieces and my sassy girl is cute in her own way and if she doesn't grind her adult teeth she someday may have a nice smile.  If she does grind her adult teeth like she has her baby ones I am in for a heap load of dental work with the child.
> 
> I am sorry your camera strap pocket didn't quite work out b/c the strap cover is really neat.  I am wondering if there is a way to fix it?


Thanks, Andrea! She looks like her daddy! But I bet you she is every bit as sassy as yours and she, too grinds her teeth. Both my girls are grinders, well DD15 doesn't anymore. My boys never did  
As for the strap, DH says I should just make a bigger pocket and add velcro to it. I'm not too upset over it. It was made with scraps and was done in 20 minutes or so. 



belle41379 said:


> Wow!  See what 5 days with no Internet will do to your ability to keep up?!?!   everything looks really good. I especially LoVE the Ohana outfits.
> 
> I've been busy.  Having a great time visiting family. I spent a good chunk of the day sewing today.  Got 2 crayon rolls, 2 pair of upcycled boys jean shorts, 1 girls top, 2 pair of pj pants (minus elastic) all made and 3 sets of pjs cut out today.  Pretty productive!  Can't wait to get pics and share them with you.


Oh I can't wait to see pics. It sounds like you got a lot done! Keep enjoying your family time!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> When are you making a trip???
> 
> I can tell you that Indianland Walmart (fairly new) on Hwy 521 in SC (it is literally JUST over the NC line) has an entire row of the 2 yd cuts and LOTS of them are on clearance for $5.00 (some even for $4.00). . .
> 
> Aboretum Walmart still has a fabric department (Arboretum shopping center is on the corner of Providence Rd & Hwy 51).
> 
> From what the other Marianne posted a while back the other two Walmarts that still have fabric are Monroe (but I don't know which one) and Galleria.
> 
> I don't THINK Rock Hill has fabric, but there is a Hobby Lobby right across the way if you were there and they didn't.
> 
> I know you said you can't make it to Mary Jo's . . . but if you're out on the SW side of Charlotte the BELMONT Walmart still has a decent fabric department.



Headed up tomorrow...I'm introducing a friend to IKEA and conning her into a couple of Walmart stops.  We are looping through Monroe (From the Columbia, SC direction) to pick up her DD, then heading to IKEA.  I was looking for stops along the path.  


THANKS SOOOO Much!!  

I made a list of phone numbers and just figured I would call and ask for the fabric department.  But if that one had the 2 yard cuts, I want to check that one out!  Out of five Walmarts within about 20 minutes of my house there are none with fabric and only one has 8 hooks of 2 yard cuts!


again, THANK YOU 

~Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Headed up tomorrow...I'm introducing a friend to IKEA and conning her into a couple of Walmart stops.  We are looping through Monroe (From the Columbia, SC direction) to pick up her DD, then heading to IKEA.  I was looking for stops along the path.
> 
> 
> THANKS SOOOO Much!!
> 
> I made a list of phone numbers and just figured I would call and ask for the fabric department.  But if that one had the 2 yard cuts, I want to check that one out!  Out of five Walmarts within about 20 minutes of my house there are none with fabric and only one has 8 hooks of 2 yard cuts!
> 
> 
> again, THANK YOU
> 
> ~Jennifer



Okay . . . Coming from Columbia but looping towards Monroe . . . will you take 77 N to 485 E or are you coming up 74 from someplace?

If you can come up 521 somehow, stop at Indianland first (it's just north of where 521 & 160 intersect) - that's the one with the 2yd cuts . . . it's in the back row of the store between electronics and cleaning supplies/household goods.  It's one row of fabric and one very messy row of notions, etc.

Take 521 North to 485 E (towards Matthews) and hop off at Providence Rd . . . take Providence Rd north to the Arboretum and hit that store's fabric department (I haven't been in quite a while but the other Marianne says it's the best selection between Monroe, Galleria & Arboretum).

You can take Hwy 51 to Monroe Rd/W John St and go North to Galleria Blvd where the Galleria Walmart is . . . that puts you heading in the right direction for Ikea as well . . .

OR - you can always take 51 to 74 and there is a Hobby Lobby right there and a Hancock Fabric just north of there on 74 

Hmm . . . what time you heading this way?  My plan is to hit that Arboretum Walmart tomorrow morning - maybe I'll see you!!!

Hope that helps (and I'm a little scared that I can give all those directions without a map) !!!


----------



## mphalens

I'm TRYING to do my part to get us to 250!!!  How many times do I have to post on this page to get us to 249????


----------



## VBAndrea

belle41379 said:


> Wow!  See what 5 days with no Internet will do to your ability to keep up?!?!   everything looks really good. I especially LoVE the Ohana outfits.
> 
> I've been busy.  Having a great time visiting family. I spent a good chunk of the day sewing today.  Got 2 crayon rolls, 2 pair of upcycled boys jean shorts, 1 girls top, 2 pair of pj pants (minus elastic) all made and 3 sets of pjs cut out today.  Pretty productive!  Can't wait to get pics and share them with you.


My gosh you got a lot done!  I mowed, vacuumed and cleaned the palyroom today, so I just did a wee bit of BG sewing this evening.  I also did laundry so now I have ironing to do and I make myself have all my ironing done b/f I do any sewing.  I can't wait to see everything you've made.



mphalens said:


> I totally collected CPK's as a kid . . . My Mom & my aunt used to make clothes for them and we did the craft fairs all over New England (sort of like you see AG clothes people now) . . . that's how my mom paid for all my Christmas presents and back to school clothes . . . i can still remember how she had an "in" at a Zares store that would call her when a new shipment of CPK's would arrive . . . she'd drive to the back door and had to pay cash and take whatever doll they gave her. . . but it was a HUGE draw at the craft fairs because they'd sell raffle tickets to win the doll . . .
> Then my grandmother got into making the knock off CPKs - does anyone remember how you could buy the heads in a box and sew the bodies?  Creeps me out to think about it, but I loved them just the same!!!
> 
> Oh!  And I LOVE LOVE LOVE those capris!  I so want to make myself a pair like them for our trip!!!  It's like you just pulled the picture out of my head!!!!!


I still have all my CPK -- I must have about 30 of them.  Sad thing is they have been up in the attic for years and therefore may not be in great shape.  I just don't have room to store them in A/C and I really have no where to put them out.  I have 4 porcelain CPK dolls and those I do not have in the attic -- they are boxed in dd's closet.  I also have two of the very original dolls -- completely fabric without plastic heads.  One I adopted from the Cabbage Patch hospital in GA (Cheryl, that is G-E-O-R-G-I-A, the state, not GA the "doll').



livndisney said:


> Jord is not from 83.
> 
> She is an CPK Newborn that was bought and given to my dd in 2005. Jord went EVERYWHERE with dd for years. Jord was well known on the DIS and at WDW. Jord has her own custom Disney outfits. (There was a "mishap" at WDW which resulted in several Disney managers looking for Jord).
> 
> (For years we had a spare "Jord" tucked away in case Jord was no longer able to fulfil her duties.)
> 
> Jord was at the first Disboards meet(she acted as tour guide). Jord was present when we met Teresa and Heather for the first time.


  I figured she was a newborn -- way too tiny to be a regular size.  She's adorable though!

*YAWN*  Where is Teresa?  I have to go to bed.  I'm sure I'll be on page 10 unless the dogs wake me up really early.


----------



## mphalens

mphalens said:


> I'm TRYING to do my part to get us to 250!!!  How many times do I have to post on this page to get us to 249????



Apparently as many times as I did 



So - here's a random question for y'all:

I'm worried that using the voted on equal red & white stripe material with a white apron over it will look like "Candy Striper" uniforms . . .   What say ye?


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> My gosh you got a lot done!  I mowed, vacuumed and cleaned the palyroom today, so I just did a wee bit of BG sewing this evening.  I also did laundry so now I have ironing to do and I make myself have all my ironing done b/f I do any sewing.  I can't wait to see everything you've made.
> 
> 
> I still have all my CPK -- I must have about 30 of them.  Sad thing is they have been up in the attic for years and therefore may not be in great shape.  I just don't have room to store them in A/C and I really have no where to put them out.  I have 4 porcelain CPK dolls and those I do not have in the attic -- they are boxed in dd's closet.  I also have two of the very original dolls -- completely fabric without plastic heads.  One I adopted from the Cabbage Patch hospital in GA (Cheryl, that is G-E-O-R-G-I-A, the state, not GA the "doll').
> 
> I figured she was a newborn -- way too tiny to be a regular size.  She's adorable though!
> 
> *YAWN*  Where is Teresa?  I have to go to bed.  I'm sure I'll be on page 10 unless the dogs wake me up really early.



I have an original preemie doll from Babyland General!!!  She's not the porcelain head kind, but does anyone remember when the preemies were the same size BODY as the regular kids but had the baby "bald" head with just the tuff of hair?  

I know mine are all up in my parent's attic in a HUGE suitcase . . . I tried to go looking at them while I was home, but it was SO hot - I couldn't even climb in the eaves to pop open the suitcase, nevermind sit up there and go through everything!!!


Hey!  D~  are you ready to make the jump whenever it happens?  Are you still up?  Maybe I should head over to facebook and give a warning shout   Don't want my moving buddy to wind up on page 15!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Apparently as many times as I did
> 
> 
> 
> So - here's a random question for y'all:
> 
> I'm worried that using the voted on equal red & white stripe material with a white apron over it will look like "Candy Striper" uniforms . . .   What say ye?


If you are doing a waist apron like you did with the Belle set and if you add the little fish to it I don't think it will look like a candy striper.  I think Candy Striper outfits are pink and white.


----------



## Fruto76

Are we there yet?


----------



## livndisney

Fruto76 said:


> Are we there yet?



Almost............


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> Okay . . . Coming from Columbia but looping towards Monroe . . . will you take 77 N to 485 E or are you coming up 74 from someplace?
> 
> If you can come up 521 somehow, stop at Indianland first (it's just north of where 521 & 160 intersect) - that's the one with the 2yd cuts . . . it's in the back row of the store between electronics and cleaning supplies/household goods.  It's one row of fabric and one very messy row of notions, etc.
> 
> Take 521 North to 485 E (towards Matthews) and hop off at Providence Rd . . . take Providence Rd north to the Arboretum and hit that store's fabric department (I haven't been in quite a while but the other Marianne says it's the best selection between Monroe, Galleria & Arboretum).
> 
> You can take Hwy 51 to Monroe Rd/W John St and go North to Galleria Blvd where the Galleria Walmart is . . . that puts you heading in the right direction for Ikea as well . . .
> 
> OR - you can always take 51 to 74 and there is a Hobby Lobby right there and a Hancock Fabric just north of there on 74
> 
> Hmm . . . what time you heading this way?  My plan is to hit that Arboretum Walmart tomorrow morning - maybe I'll see you!!!
> 
> Hope that helps (and I'm a little scared that I can give all those directions without a map) !!!



WOW!!!  Just WOW!!!

Thanks soooooooo much and I am soooo impressed with your direction skills!! 

I need to copy all those directions down.  The ARboretum Walmart is it on Pineville Matthews Rd?  I can't find it on the store locator.  So I used Google.   and that was the address that was closest.

I was trying to figure out between the Monroe or ARboretum Walmart.  Monroe is more along the path but the other seems so much better!

We are coming up 77 and planning on being in Indian Land Walmart Hopefully about 11-11:30 ish.  I'm not sure what time we will make it to ARboretum Walmart.  

Again thanks!

~Jennifer


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Are we moving tonight???


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I have an original preemie doll from Babyland General!!!  She's not the porcelain head kind, but does anyone remember when the preemies were the same size BODY as the regular kids but had the baby "bald" head with just the tuff of hair?
> 
> I know mine are all up in my parent's attic in a HUGE suitcase . . . I tried to go looking at them while I was home, but it was SO hot - I couldn't even climb in the eaves to pop open the suitcase, nevermind sit up there and go through everything!!!
> 
> 
> Hey!  D~  are you ready to make the jump whenever it happens?  Are you still up?  Maybe I should head over to facebook and give a warning shout   Don't want my moving buddy to wind up on page 15!!!!


That is what I have for my Preemie.  I also have a CPK from the year they were released and have no date on the tush.  It was when they were in high demand.  My mom sent me to the grocery store to buy her lettuce and lard (yes, lard) and they had about 20 CPK so I came home with lard, cabbage (I had no clue the difference b/t lettuce and cabbage and obviously had cabbage on the brain) and a CPK.  Then we went back and got my sister one.  They were more picked over so I had a bald boy in a navy corduroy suit and she had a bald BOY in a PINK corduroy suit.

And the next year I happened to be at Target one day when a shipment came in.  You were only allowed one doll but I snatched three and put them in a cart and called (via payphone -- no cell phones back then) my mom and sister to come check out with me.  People were fighting over the dolls and one lady was stalking me since I had three in my cart telling me I was only allowed one.  She was evil b/c she missed out.


----------



## livndisney

It does not look like Teresa is online.


----------



## aidansmommy

Hi everyone! I'm new to sewing...but have loved looking at everything you do!! Hope I help you get to 250-and can't wait to bother you with all my "newbie" questions!  Don't worry-I'll check page one first!


----------



## VBAndrea

Teresa mentioned she was going somewhere and would be back later.  I hope she doesn't mean 4am by later.  I really need to get to bed.  My poor dogs are all discombobulated b/c they are used to being in bed by 10pm.  Teresa has moved us in the middle of the night before.  And she was calling Cheryl a "meanie" earlier.....


----------



## mkwj

Fruto76 said:


> I don't think I posted these. DD had some jeans that were very worn at the knees, so I embellished them and chopped them into capri's and added a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I made a camera strap cover with a lens cap pocket which is too small for my cap



Very cute!!!!




DisneyTeacher01 said:


> WOW!!!  Just WOW!!!
> 
> Thanks soooooooo much and I am soooo impressed with your direction skills!!
> 
> I need to copy all those directions down.  The Aboretum Walmart is it on Pineville Matthews Rd?  I can't find it on the store locator.  So I used Google.   and that was the address that was closest.
> 
> I was trying to figure out between the Monroe or Aboretum Walmart.  Monroe is more along the path but the other seems so much better!
> 
> We are coming up 77 and planning on being in Indian Land Walmart Hopefully about 11-11:30 ish.  I'm not sure what time we will make it to Aboretum Walmart.
> 
> Again thanks!
> 
> ~Jennifer



I was in the Aboretum about a week ago.  If you are looking for disney they don't have much at all.  Their new fabric department is a lot smaller than the old one.  I think I saw some tink, one princess, and some mickey fleece.  Maybe some toy story.  No regular mickey material.


Well I just made this skirt for myself.  I thought it was a very simple pattern.  Might be good for the Big Gives since it is so simple.  Well I look like a fat cow in it.  Definately need the waist strip.  Here is the pattern if anyone is interested.
http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-simple-skirt.html


----------



## Fruto76

mphalens said:


> I have an original preemie doll from Babyland General!!!  She's not the porcelain head kind, but does anyone remember when the preemies were the same size BODY as the regular kids but had the baby "bald" head with just the tuff of hair?
> 
> I know mine are all up in my parent's attic in a HUGE suitcase . . . I tried to go looking at them while I was home, but it was SO hot - I couldn't even climb in the eaves to pop open the suitcase, nevermind sit up there and go through everything!!!
> 
> 
> Hey!  D~  are you ready to make the jump whenever it happens?  Are you still up?  Maybe I should head over to facebook and give a warning shout   Don't want my moving buddy to wind up on page 15!!!!



I remember the original preemie's. I had one. I wish I kept mine. I think my grandma kept a couple originals in boxes, I'll have to ask her. I loved the baby powder smell. 
After the preemies came the ones with teeth, right?


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> WOW!!!  Just WOW!!!
> 
> Thanks soooooooo much and I am soooo impressed with your direction skills!!
> 
> I need to copy all those directions down.  The Aboretum Walmart is it on Pineville Matthews Rd?  I can't find it on the store locator.  So I used Google.   and that was the address that was closest.
> 
> I was trying to figure out between the Monroe or Aboretum Walmart.  Monroe is more along the path but the other seems so much better!
> 
> We are coming up 77 and planning on being in Indian Land Walmart Hopefully about 11-11:30 ish.  I'm not sure what time we will make it to Aboretum Walmart.
> 
> Again thanks!
> 
> ~Jennifer



LOL - no problem!  Yes, Arboretum Walmart is on Pineville Matthews Rd (store #1452 according to the walmart site  ) . . . 
You'll go right past my part of town as you head up 77!  I'm at exit 90 (Carowinds Blvd)!!!
I'll be out earlier than you . . . but good luck in your fabric searches!!!!  And have fun at Ikea!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

livndisney said:


> It does not look like Teresa is online.


Oh good grief!  I think I will go to bed and get a tardy slip in the morning.




aidansmommy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to sewing...but have loved looking at everything you do!! Hope I help you get to 250-and can't wait to bother you with all my "newbie" questions!  Don't worry-I'll check page one first!


WELCOME!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Jumbo thread- time to closed this one!


----------

